# Keratin Treatment Support Thread



## SouthernTease

So many names.
So many brands.
It should have its own thread...no?

Let's make a list of links to the brand's website and ingredients if available. You can post and I will add to the original post so it's easier to get the info.

*THE KERATIN TREATMENTS*

*Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola Contains aldehyde (said to be the "safer", more "organic" form of formaldehyde) 



Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free, 2%, and 4%



La-Brasiliana



Lasio



Soft-Liss (Formaldehyde free - contains ethyl alcohol)



OK Original Keratin



Agi Max



Simply Smooth by American Culture (Formaldehyde free - contains vanilla extract/vanillin)



Goleshlee Keratin Hair Therapy (Myspace page)



Rejuvenol - Official Site - 
More Information



QOD (QOD Max, QOD Red, QOD Gold)*



*Inoar "Morrocan Brush/Escova Marroquina"*
_Ingredients: Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde.
Note: This product contains a maximum of 0.2% of Formaldheyde._




*THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW*
- It's not cheap
- Requires a lot of heat for the first application up to 450 degrees of heat to seal the keratin into hair
- Some brands contain formaldehyde
- Some aldehydes have low hazard scores according to the Environmental Working Group
- It's temporary
- It's not a relaxer
- It's not for everybody


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Great idea!!

Lasio is http://lasiostudios.com/./494/Products
They teach a course every Monday - license or Tax ID required
http://lasiostudios.com/./484/EDUCATIONAL_CLASSES

I have Lasio (One Day treatment).  I only paid $75 though since I did not have it done at Lasio Studios but rather a local salon that uses Lasio.  They want $375 for the One Day Treatment.

I am doing my second wash today after 9.5 days of rocking my flat iron.  I'm rollersetting today.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

naturaltobe said:


> Great idea!!
> 
> Lasio is http://lasiostudios.com/./494/Products
> They teach a course every Monday - license or Tax ID required
> http://lasiostudios.com/./484/EDUCATIONAL_CLASSES
> 
> I have Lasio (One Day treatment).  I only paid $75 though since I did not have it done at Lasio Studios but rather a local salon that uses Lasio.  They want $375 for the One Day Treatment.
> 
> I am doing my second wash today after 9.5 days of rocking my flat iron.  I'm rollersetting today.


Pictures pretty please   I really want to see a roller set, I love roller sets!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Sure.  I didn't wash it yet though.  Once I'm done I will add photos to my fotki.


----------



## Wanderland

Can we also list the poo's, and condish?  I know its listed elsewhere but this would be a good central location.


----------



## Lady S

Good idea!!


----------



## healthytext

Soft-Liss (Formaldehyde free - contains ethyl alcohol)
OK Original Keratin
Agi Max
Simply Smooth by American Culture (Formaldehyde free - contains vanilla extract/vanillin)
Goleshlee Keratin Hair Therapy (Myspace page)
Rejuvenol - Official Site - More Information
QOD (QOD Max, QOD Red, QOD Gold)
Bionaza KeraHair (1.6% formaldehyde)


----------



## ClassicBeauty

I'm subscribing!
I'm really thinking about trying this. I'm still scared, but I'm researching my options.


----------



## healthytext

Inoar "Morrocan Brush/Escova Marroquina"
Official Website

Information and Application Video



> *Facts about Inoar Moroccan Treatment*
> *by: Ricardo L Rahme*​
> I am the VP of Operations of LAG Dynamic Corporation (www.inoarusa.com), based in Miami, Florida. We are the Distributors of Inoar Cosmetics for the USA and Latin America.
> I would like to clarify three things:
> 
> 1- Inoar Keratin Moroccan Treatment DOES HAVE formaldehyde in its formula; however, it is approved by the FDA, and we are the only Importer of Brazilian Keratin that shows the FDA Registration number on the label of the product.
> 
> 2- You can NOT wash the hair immediately, but yes, there is a advantage: you can wash it after one hour. Most of the products that do what is called "Progressive Brush" require that you keep it for three days, but by using Inoar you can wash it after one hour.
> 
> 3- The most important thing: French perfume is made in France, Scotch Whiskey is made in Scotland, and Brazilian Keratin is made in Brazil, like Inoar. Some of the most popular "Brazilian Keratin" products in the market are not Brazilian at all. They are made in the USA with SYNTHETIC KERATIN, and of course they are cheaper. Inoar is made with hydrolized vegetable keratin along with Colagen, and the results are by far better than the ones made with synthetic keratin. And of course, Inoar is 100% made in Brazil.
> 
> For more information, visit our website at www.inoarusa.com
> Thank you,
> Ricardo L Rahme



From Sickbay product page:


> Directions:
> 
> * 1) Place a sufficient amount of the treatment into a bowl for easy access.
> * 2) Apply the product with a brush starting about 0.5 inches from the scalp.
> * 3) Let the product penetrate the hair for 20 minutes.
> * 4) Dry the hair completely with the blow dryer at the medium setting. It is NOT necessary to brush the hair straight.
> * 5) Apply the flat iron at 356 Fahrenheit into small sections, at least 7 to 10 times in each section in order to seal particles completely.
> * 6) If desired, complete the process with a brush. You may wash or secure the hair within one hour.
> 
> Note: THE PRODUCT DOES NOT CAUSE IRRITATION BUT WE RECOMMEND THE USE OF GLOVES AND EAR PROTECTORS.
> 
> Ingredients: Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde.
> 
> Note: This product contains a maximum of 0.2% of Formaldheyde.


----------



## healthytext

Salerm Keratin Shot



> Long lasting straightener, hydrates and recovers natural Shine. It is a revolutionary straightener treatment, that works adding Keratin and modifying the form of the hair. The benefits that its use contributes are: an amazing recovery of the natural hydration, the brightness and the smoothing, control of the volume and straighten hair. The duration depends on the porosity of the hair, but like average it is possible to be said that 12 to 24 weeks, as long as it is used the recommended Shampoo, conditioner and serum.


A discussion (in Spanish) about Keratin Shot.

I'm still looking for more information.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How about posting info on Liquid Keratin....sold at Ulta


----------



## healthytext

I received a response from Original Keratin about the level of formaldehyde in their product:


> The exact percentage is a closely guarded secret.
> You can rest assured that we use less then half of what some competitors do and the first time you try OK, you too will be convinced.


----------



## sheba1

This is great!  I appreciate a place to come and discuss different treatments and shampoos and conditioners to use after. 

What do you guys think of this natural shampoo?  It's mills creek biotin shampoo.  I love the ingredients, but all those sodium _____'s make me nervous.  No sodium chloride, though.

Deionized water, biotin, hydrolyzed keratin, peppermint oil, hydrolyzed elastin, niacin, folic acid, panthenol (provitamin B5), organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, jojoba oil, inositol, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut oil), octyl dimethyl PABA, styrene / acrylates copolymer, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.

On the bottle it says the ph is 5.5

It turns out that a few of the conditioners that I own are sodium chloride free.  

Elasta QP Intense Fortifying hair conditioner, GVP Matrix Biolage conditioning balm knock off, Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating Calming Conditioner and Infusium 23 orginal formula leave-in.

Some others that pass the sodium chloride test are Salerm 21 and Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.

I also read that products that contain keratin are good to use after the treatment because they refill places that the keratin may be wearing and allow the treatment to remain longer.


----------



## sheba1

Also, I'm looking up all the vids I can get my hands on to help boost my confidence to apply this treatment myself. Came across a nice vid applying coppola: http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=54699415


----------



## Reinventing21

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How about posting info on Liquid Keratin....sold at Ulta


 
I just found this link today:

squidoo.com/BenefitsBrazilianKeratinTreatmentHair

It gives info and mini reviews on diff types of BKT treatments incl the one sold at Ulta.  I wanted to know about Ulta's too.  Unfortunately, this one did not receive the best review.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

*Rejuvenol - Official Site - *
*More Information*


*Rejuvenol Vanilla Brazilian Keratin Treatment with Collagen *

Rejuvenol Vanilla Brazilian keratin treatment with collagen is a revolutionay treatment for all hair types.  It contains collagen to help maintain the stregth and flexibity of the hair.  

*DIRECTIONS:*  Shake well before use.  1)  After shampooing the hair twice with rejuvenol clarifying shampoo, towel dry.  2)  Then blow-dry hair leaving 10% dampness in the hair, making hair easier to control.  3)  Divide hair into four sections.  4)  Starting from the nape, apply the treatment to the hair by appliction brush, keep product off the scalp and comb product through to the ends.  Finish the whole head by sections.  5)  Using a wide tooth brush, blow dry the hair completely.  6)  Divide the hair into 4 sections again.  7)  Starting from the nape, with a fine tooth comb (allowing hair to lay evenly flat), part the hair in 1/4 inch parts and flat iron from the root till end.  Flat iron each part four to five times or as many times needed until the hair is silky and shiny.  8)  For best results, the flat-iron should be set to 450 degrees Fahrenheit ( 230 Degrees Celsius).   9)  Inform client not to shampoo, wet or tie hair up in any way for 4 days.  10)  After the fourth day, maintain the character of the treatment with Rejuvenol keratin After Treatment Shampoo, after treatment conditioner and frizz away shine.   This maintenance can be done in the salon or at home by the client.

*INGREDIENTS:*  Water, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Cetrimonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Formaldehyde, Dimethicone, Cetaryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, hydrolyzed Collagen, Fragrance.


----------



## AngieB

What about using ayuervedic powders with this treatment?  Is that possible or will it affect the keratin treatment?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

naturaltobe said:


> *Rejuvenol - Official Site - *
> *More Information*
> 
> 
> *Rejuvenol Vanilla Brazilian Keratin Treatment with Collagen *
> 
> Rejuvenol Vanilla Brazilian keratin treatment with collagen is a revolutionay treatment for all hair types.  It contains collagen to help maintain the stregth and flexibity of the hair.
> 
> *DIRECTIONS:*  Shake well before use.  1)  After shampooing the hair twice with rejuvenol clarifying shampoo, towel dry.  2)  Then blow-dry hair leaving 10% dampness in the hair, making hair easier to control.  3)  Divide hair into four sections.  4)  Starting from the nape, apply the treatment to the hair by appliction brush, keep product off the scalp and comb product through to the ends.  Finish the whole head by sections.  5)  Using a wide tooth brush, blow dry the hair completely.  6)  Divide the hair into 4 sections again.  7)  Starting from the nape, with a fine tooth comb (allowing hair to lay evenly flat), part the hair in 1/4 inch parts and flat iron from the root till end.  Flat iron each part four to five times or as many times needed until the hair is silky and shiny.  8)  For best results, the flat-iron should be set to 450 degrees Fahrenheit ( 230 Degrees Celsius).   9)  Inform client not to shampoo, wet or tie hair up in any way for 4 days.  10)  After the fourth day, maintain the character of the treatment with Rejuvenol keratin After Treatment Shampoo, after treatment conditioner and frizz away shine.   This maintenance can be done in the salon or at home by the client.
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:*  Water, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Cetrimonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Formaldehyde, Dimethicone, Cetaryl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, hydrolyzed Collagen, Fragrance.



In the shampoo & condish! That's a bit much me thinks!!


----------



## hothair

AngieB said:


> What about using ayuervedic powders with this treatment?  Is that possible or will it affect the keratin treatment?




I used my Mahabhingraj, Amla and Shikakai oils for pre-poos twice since I did the treatment with no adverse effects. Honestly I don't have a product that I haven't been able to use so far. I have to say the Global Keratin Moisturising conditioner is AMAZING, I only used it today...


----------



## AngieB

hothair said:


> I used my Mahabhingraj, Amla and Shikakai oils for pre-poos twice since I did the treatment with no adverse effects. Honestly I don't have a product that I haven't been able to use so far. I have to say the Global Keratin Moisturising conditioner is AMAZING, I only used it today...


  Thanks for the reply.  I did this treatment last week and finally got a chance to wash and condition today. Turned out great. I want to use my ayuervedic powders on Friday. Probably kalpi-tone if it gets here in time or alma/brahmi. Wanted to make sure it wouldn't have any affect.  Thanks much!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I wonder how the BKT and henna would get along :scratchch


----------



## AngieB

AtlantaJJ said:


> I wonder how the BKT and henna would get along :scratchch


I need to know that too, since I henna every four to six weeks depending on how many grey hairs appear.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> In the shampoo & condish! That's a bit much me thinks!!



Hey AJ, that's the treatment ingredients


----------



## MarieB

AtlantaJJ said:


> I wonder how the BKT and henna would get along :scratchch


 
The way I understand it, color should be applied before the treatment as the BKT basically coats the hair. So probably pre-treatment, then a good couple of months later might work.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

supposedly any treatment (relaxer, color, henna) should be done before BKT since BKT takes better to chemically treated hair.


----------



## AngieB

I did a henna treatment a couple days before BKT, but was wondering about when I need to redo the henna as the greys start appearing. Will it take?


----------



## sheba1

AngieB said:


> I did a henna treatment a couple days before BKT, but was wondering about when I need to redo the henna as the greys start appearing. Will it take?



I think you may be the guinea pig on that one, AngieB.

Ravenmerlita used to henna and now does bkt.  You can visit her fotki here: http://public.fotki.com/ravenmerlita/

I messaged her once before to ask her if she was still using the keratin straightener and did she have to stop hennaing in order to bkt.  This was her response to me:



			
				ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> Hello and Thank You. I am still using the BKT but I don't henna anymore. I stopped henna a while ago because it made my hair dry and stiff. I think it may have been something I did with mixing wrong or maybe I got a bad batch but I was afraid to try again. My hair is already dry and can get brittle and break.
> 
> The BKT is good. I do it myself every few months. My hair stays moisturized and is much stronger.



I have a couple of theories where henna/bkt are involved.  I wonder if the henna would thicken the strand and then bkt would coat the outside of the thickened strand keeping the temporary thickening longer?  But then I wonder if there is anything remotely close to salt in henna that would cause the bkt to be dissolved from the inside out.

Whatever you do, please keep us posted, ok?   There are many that are curious, I'm sure.


----------



## AngieB

sheba1 said:


> I think you may be the guinea pig on that one, AngieB.
> 
> Ravenmerlita used to henna and now does bkt. You can visit her fotki here: http://public.fotki.com/ravenmerlita/
> 
> I messaged her once before to ask her if she was still using the keratin straightener and did she have to stop hennaing in order to bkt. This was her response to me:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of theories where henna/bkt are involved. I wonder if the henna would thicken the strand and then bkt would coat the outside of the thickened strand keeping the temporary thickening longer? But then I wonder if there is anything remotely close to salt in henna that would cause the bkt to be dissolved from the inside out.
> 
> Whatever you do, please keep us posted, ok? There are many that are curious, I'm sure.


 
Guess I'll find out in four or five weeks.  What's the worst that could happen?  The color won't take? It will strip the BKT? I dunno..erplexed


----------



## naturalmanenyc

*OK Original Keratin*

[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]An _*OK*_ Signature Product.[/FONT]

*For virgin hair - we suggest you color the hair, even if it is to the natural color, before proceeding with the OK treatment.*


----------



## sheba1

naturaltobe said:


> *OK Original Keratin*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]An _*OK*_ Signature Product.[/FONT]
> 
> *For virgin hair - we suggest you color the hair, even if it is to the natural color, before proceeding with the OK treatment.*




Yep!  Chocokitty once said she might do that.  This was her original post from the "I Did it! BKT *pic heavy*" thread:



ChocoKitty said:


> Mannnnn.... I'm really thinking about doing this for  the summer. I contacted a salon about doing it for me but they never got back to  me. I know I can do this myself. I may dye my hair first and then apply the BKT.  That way I'll get straighter results...



I wonder if she ever did it?  Not I, said the cat .  If I ever stopped BKTing, I'd have to deal with color damaged, super duper fine strands?  Nooooooo way, Jose.  lol

She's got lovely hair, too.  Here's her fotki: http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/


----------



## crazydaze911

AngieB said:


> I did a henna treatment a couple days before BKT, but was wondering about when I need to redo the henna as the greys start appearing. Will it take?



I dont color...yet, but i've read alot of FAQs on the BKT and its definitely better to color BEFORE the BKT, even same day, if u wish.  You can color after, but they suggest you wait a couple weeks.  So if u henna and BKT at the same time and ur BKT lasts 3 months - can u hold out that long before u henna again?  if not, maybe you can buy one of those shampoos that leaves like a color deposit on ur hair everytime you wash. like the john frieda brunette collection, or pantene.  just to help u stretch. alot of brands make them now, just check to make sure they dont have sodium chloride.


----------



## AngieB

crazydaze911 said:


> I dont color...yet, but i've read alot of FAQs on the BKT and its definitely better to color BEFORE the BKT, even same day, if u wish. You can color after, but they suggest you wait a couple weeks. So if u henna and BKT at the same time and ur BKT lasts 3 months - can u hold out that long before u henna again? if not, maybe you can buy one of those shampoos that leaves like a color deposit on ur hair everytime you wash. like the john frieda brunette collection, or pantene. just to help u stretch. alot of brands make them now, just check to make sure they dont have sodium chloride.


 Thanks for the information.  I won't need to henna again for at least three to four weeks - so I should be ok.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> I think you may be the guinea pig on that one, AngieB.
> 
> Ravenmerlita used to henna and now does bkt.  You can visit her fotki here: http://public.fotki.com/ravenmerlita/
> 
> I messaged her once before to ask her if she was still using the keratin straightener and did she have to stop hennaing in order to bkt.  This was her response to me:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of theories where henna/bkt are involved.  I wonder if the henna would thicken the strand and then bkt would coat the outside of the thickened strand keeping the temporary thickening longer?  But then I wonder if there is anything remotely close to salt in henna that would cause the bkt to be dissolved from the inside out.
> 
> Whatever you do, please keep us posted, ok?   There are many that are curious, I'm sure.



Girl I'm going to have to put you in the genius column if you keep thinking like I do!  

I was thinking the same thing, do my henna to get strands thick and strong and cover the grays, then do the BKT a week or so later after a couple of good DC's. This should = thicker even stronger strands.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

You know what I'm thinking, sweat is salty right?  

I workout and sweat in my head. I'm thinking I will have to do my own BKT's because it most likely will not last on me as long as normally indicated because sweat in my hair a lot wash my hair often.

ETA: 

I just googled and found this:



> From: Liz (65.203.93.8)
> Subject: Re: BKT & sweat
> Date: October 22, 2008 at 12:59 pm PST
> 
> In Reply to: Re: BKT & sweat posted by Tommy Maness on October 21, 2008 at 7:15 pm:
> 
> I've had two or three Marcia Teixeira BKTs and two Coppola keratin treatments, work out daily and leave with my hair soaking wet also. And, in all honesty, I wouldn't "sweat" the sweat too much. Generally, my treatments last three or four months. After workouts, I rinse my hair in the shower, sometimes shampooing it with Elucence and other times just conditioning it (also with Elucence). I'm sure if I worked out less, my treatments would last a little longer... but if the trade-off is bigger thighs, it's not worth it.
> 
> I wrote to Coppola about salt, sweat and BKT and they, too, recommended rinsing and nothing else.
> 
> Good luck.





> acegirlbda wrote:
> this is a question for denise....do you think sweat affects the treatment coming out of the hair? i workout every day so my hair gets drenched with sweat every day-gross i know. I only wash it every other day and just rinse with water the other days...do you think the keratin is affected by the sweat and water on the days i don't actually shampoo. I am just asking because it has been about 2 weeks since i washed it for the very first time and although i still absolutely love it and will continue having the treatment forever, it isn't as perfect as it was after the first couple of washes.
> 
> 
> 
> You say your hair is drenched with sweat. That could have an effect on your hair, but not a huge effect. How healthy was your hair when you had the treatment done?
> I know this will sound crazy but I usually suggest my BKT clientswork out with wet hair. In otherwords, wet the hair, spray on a leave in moisturizer and work out. Rinse afterward.
> Let me know if you try this and what your thoughts are about the wet workout.
> Denise
Click to expand...


----------



## ChocoKitty

sheba1 said:


> Yep! Chocokitty once said she might do that. This was her original post from the "I Did it! BKT *pic heavy*" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she ever did it? Not I, said the cat . If I ever stopped BKTing, I'd have to deal with color damaged, super duper fine strands? Nooooooo way, Jose. lol
> 
> She's got lovely hair, too. Here's her fotki: http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/


 
Hey Sheba! Thank you for the mention and complement! I haven't BKT'd yet but I'm doing my research and budgeting for the expense of self application. The salon I contacted said I'd need to "texturize" my hair first.    I'd color my hair before I'd relax it. Since I told them I would not be interested in texturizing they stopped responding to my emails. I was soo ready to drop the cash to get it done... 

In the past, I have colored my natural hair using Dark and Lovely in Honey Blonde before and did not experience damage from the process. I've also had blonde and golden brown highlights. Color makes my fine hair appear thicker since it causes the cuticle to swell. 

However--I am not proposing that anyone natural apply permanent color to *damaged* hair to elongate their results. This is my personal choice. My hair IMO is relatively healthy with exception of the splits I receive from SSKs.


----------



## MissRissa

ok so you know how folks get when they hear about something that sounds "exotic".  sooo i was pretty much set on getting the global keratin in the acai formaldehyde free.  but now i'm thinking about getting the morroccan treatment because well, its the morroccan treatment.  so it sounds extra tantalizing because it states:    "*2. Moroccan Hair Reconstructor or Moroccan Hair Treatment
*Its original formula has, besides keratin and white clay, cocoa oil which repairs damaged and curly hair in a lasting and efficient way."   where in the ingredients are the while clay and cocoa oil?  

*Ingredients:* Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde   (from sickbay.biz)


----------



## yodie

Anyone in L.A. get the Keratin treatment? 
If so, please tell if you went to a salon or did the treatment yourself.


Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just watched an interview of Bey on the View this morning and I could swear she has her natural hair BKT'ed. Check this video out and let me know what you think...

http://theyaketyyak.blogspot.com/

It makes perfect sense when you think about it, that's how she can keep her hair colored and keep hair on her head at the same time and get it stick straight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissRissa said:


> ok so you know how folks get when they hear about something that sounds "exotic".  sooo i was pretty much set on getting the global keratin in the acai formaldehyde free.  but now i'm thinking about getting the morroccan treatment because well, its the morroccan treatment.  so it sounds extra tantalizing because it states:    "*2. Moroccan Hair Reconstructor or Moroccan Hair Treatment
> *Its original formula has, besides keratin and white clay, cocoa oil which repairs damaged and curly hair in a lasting and efficient way."   where in the ingredients are the while clay and cocoa oil?
> 
> *Ingredients:* Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, *Keratin, Silica, *Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde   (from sickbay.biz)


I know silica is one of the components of hair along with Keratin, it may work great!!  It sounds like they are improving on the formulas.


----------



## sheba1

ChocoKitty said:


> Hey Sheba! Thank you for the mention and complement! I haven't BKT'd yet but I'm doing my research and budgeting for the expense of self application.


 
Heyyyy Chocokitty! I didn't even know you were still hangin around in the bkt threads! You've been so quiet! It's good to see you and good to see you're still giving bkt some thought.



> The salon I contacted said I'd need to "texturize" my hair first.  *I'd color my hair before I'd relax it.* Since I told them I would not be interested in texturizing they stopped responding to my emails. I was soo ready to drop the cash to get it done...


 
They did the same doggone thing to me! They must learn this when they're learning to apply the treatment. I'm thinking they think that we want straight hair, right out of the shower. That, if that is not the end result we won't be happy. How wrong are they?! I'm natural because I love my curls! I just want to be able to switch it up and go straight easier, if I choose; causing less damage to my hair. I also want easier detangling so I don't have to cut a blasted knot out of my hair every single time I detangle and wash.  Can't seem to make them understand that. *shrug* 



> In the past, I have colored my natural hair using Dark and Lovely in Honey Blonde before and did not experience damage from the process. I've also had blonde and golden brown highlights. *Color makes my fine hair appear thicker since it causes the cuticle to swell.* However--I am not proposing that anyone natural apply permanent color to *damaged* hair to elongate their results. This is my personal choice. My hair IMO is relatively healthy with exception of the splits I receive from SSKs.


 
Oh, this is great! I've never heard that color could do this! This has got me thinking, now. My hair is very healthy, so.... If I love the BKT I might just color, one day. Thicker appearing hair and longer lasting treatments appeals to me very much. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just watched an interview of Bey on the View this morning and I could swear she has her natural hair BKT'ed. Check this video out and let me know what you think...
> 
> http://theyaketyyak.blogspot.com/
> 
> It makes perfect sense when you think about it, that's how she can keep her hair colored and keep hair on her head at the same time and get it stick straight.


 
Gurrrrl, Beyonce is an avid lace front wearer. I used to have a photo where her lace had bunched at her temple while she was squinting to hit a note.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Gurrrrl, Beyonce is an avid lace front wearer. I used to have a photo where her lace had bunched at her temple while she was squinting to hit a note.


She has been sporting her hair more frequently recently.  Her hair looks BKTed to me.  I'm the LF queen too, so I can tell when she has one on vs when she's wearing her hair with some tracks in to thicken it up.  Very pretty.

I actually like the idea of coloring and BKT. I love color but I avoid it because I don't want to cause damage.  It's true color makes fine hair appear thicker because it swells the cuticle. I also read that the BKT adds weight to fine strands.  This sounds like a winner the more I read, I want thicker strands that are more manageable but not stick straight unless I want to flat iron. I would love smoother looking braidouts/twist outs/roller sets...


----------



## JayAnn0513

Ok So I got my QOD Max in the mail today and now I need a sulfate free clarifying shampoo. Can I get that in a store or will I have to order online?


----------



## AngieB

JayAnn0513 said:


> Ok So I got my QOD Max in the mail today and now I need a sulfate free clarifying shampoo. Can I get that in a store or will I have to order online?


 
Good suggestions in this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287263


----------



## JayAnn0513

AngieB said:


> Good suggestions in this thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287263


 
Thank You!


----------



## sheba1

Thanks AngieB!  I'm going to pick up that Cristophe Beverly Hills Purely Natural clarifying poo from CVS.  Sulfate free, available locally and inexpensive?  I'm all over that!

Hey guys, I BKT'd my hair.  My hair feels good and looks thicker but isn't silky.  I believe that may be my fault, but since my desire was to have easily detangled hair more than anything, I'm sure I'll be fine with the result after the first wash.  I will be protective styling until BSL, BKT or not.

I discovered, after the flat iron, that my hair is *loaded* with single strand knots covering the last inch of my hair coming from my hair curling on itself.  I'm so very disappointed as I will have to cut much of my progress from the last couple of months away.  This must have happened during my weekly detangle and wash sessions.  Since my hair has tight coils, my hair wraps around itself as I part and comb.  I had no idea how bad it was until I couldn't get my ends to straighten while BKTing.  Once straight I began looking through my hair and saw the truth.  I could cry!  I can't bring myself to cut an inch, right now.  I trimmed a half inch.  I'll bun and protective style for another month before getting the other half inch.

I have pics in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/sheba1/


----------



## naturalmanenyc

So sorry that you are disappointed and need to trim.  The color looks great though



sheba1 said:


> Thanks AngieB! I'm going to pick up that Cristophe Beverly Hills Purely Natural clarifying poo from CVS. Sulfate free, available locally and inexpensive? I'm all over that!
> 
> Hey guys, I BKT'd my hair. My hair feels good and looks thicker but isn't silky. I believe that may be my fault, but since my desire was to have easily detangled hair more than anything, I'm sure I'll be fine with the result after the first wash. I will be protective styling until BSL, BKT or not.
> 
> I discovered, after the flat iron, that my hair is *loaded* with single strand knots covering the last inch of my hair coming from my hair curling on itself. I'm so very disappointed as I will have to cut much of my progress from the last couple of months away. This must have happened during my weekly detangle and wash sessions. Since my hair has tight coils, my hair wraps around itself as I part and comb. I had no idea how bad it was until I couldn't get my ends to straighten while BKTing. Once straight I began looking through my hair and saw the truth. I could cry! I can't bring myself to cut an inch, right now. I trimmed a half inch. I'll bun and protective style for another month before getting the other half inch.
> 
> I have pics in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/sheba1/


----------



## dany06

AtlantaJJ said:


> I wonder how the BKT and henna would get along :scratchch



I know that Soft-Liss and Inoar say that it can be used over henna.


----------



## JayAnn0513

no cristophe clarifying poo at my cvs. I ended up at Ulta and picked up the only sulfate/ salt free clarifying poo they had in stock - Terax is the brand and the poo is called Latte clarifying shampoo with silk protein. It has hydrolyzed milk and wheat protein + silk amino acids. While I was at CVS I did find Naked Naturals Citrus & Keratin fortifying shampoo. I'll use that and my silicone mix for my 1st post BKT wash.


----------



## dany06

I've tried QOD gold and Soft Liss. I like both. I think that Soft Liss is a better product for someone like me. It only takes an hour to do its magic instead of 2 to 4 days. The QOD gold smells pleasant and does not burn your eyes. When I straightened my hair it felt producty and weird like the strand were sticking together. Once it was washed out 2 or 3 days later if felt really good. The soft liss smells good at first then begins to smell chemically. During the waiting period everyone kept commenting on the smell. This product can make you feel like you have to cough and slightly burn the eyes. So I've been doing it outside on the deck because even with the fans(both portable and bath room exhaust fan) and windows open it was still getting to me. The difference in out come is that the Soft-Liss hair felt less producty afterwards, was straighter and actually hung down. The Gold Max gave my hair too much volume and it would not hang down even though it was straight. 


Right now my hair is an experimental battle ground for testing BKT products. I texlaxed the front portion of my head and the back is natural. When I tried the QOD the first time I used a regular clarifying shampoo from the drugstore and it went okay. This was done on a section in the front. When I tried the QOD again after using the Soft-Liss deep cleansing shampoo in another section of my head my hair went to silk and was super straight after washing. I dont know what it is but there is something in those clarifying/deep cleansing shampoos that these companies offer. 

About a week ago I went ahead and decided to do my whole head with the Soft-Liss treatment. My textlaxed hair that looked like it was never touched with a chemical is now completely straight after two treatments of the Soft Liss. I mean it air dries pretty straight with hardly any frizz. I put some KCCC in the front section and it dried silky straight and smooth with no frizz what so ever. The back which is natural  with remnants of color on the ends was only given the Soft Liss Treatment once. The areas where there is no color on the ends (I've been trying to trim off the color gradually) are super defined and about the size of 4a/3C curls. I naturally have 4a/b type hair that doesn't respond well to products like Miss Jessie's curly pudding. It usually looks white on my hair, but now it melts into it making soft defined curls. The parts with the colored ends looks a bit strange. Reminds me of when I was transitioning. The roots look loose and wavy yet kinky with 3A/2B curls on the ends. The ends still curl up but are silkier and look thinner. I think that the weight from the looser hair is pulling down the curls making them look wavy. My hair is super soft. It really revived my hair is the way it looks and feels.  I'd also like to mention that the blow drying process was super easy after letting the product sit in my hair for 20 minutes. I was really able to blow dry my own natural kinky hair straight with a round brush. 

Im going to do the back again and see if I can catch it up to the texlaxed hair. Im plan to put a straight weave in sometime soon. I've really missed hair that could stay straight for longer than a few hour or days.  Right now I've been using suave shampoos because they dont contain sodium but I fear that the chloride might do something to it. I know for a fact that the Elucence Moisture Balance strips some of the treatment off. The section where I washed the hair with it started to look frizzy and the curl was coming back. This was after the first treatment though. I've been sticking with the suave coconut one and the daily clarifying with no problem so far. 

If you're thinking about  texlaxing or texturizing your hair you might want to try a BKT first.  I think that 2 times or so should give you what you are looking for. This may not give good curly results if you have any chemical processes in your hair. For those texlaxed already, it will definitely give you straight hair. It really zaps out the curls on chemically processed hair. At first the texlaxed portioned  looked like relaxed hair when air dried. You know what air dried relaxed hair looks like. After the second time, it now drys pretty straight. Also when straight is doesn't seem to recognize humidity. I splashed it with water and it didn't frizz or wave up. Once I shampooed my hair it showed signs of being hit by water. 



Im going to use the what I have left on my Aunt's fully relaxed hair. I have little over a half of bottle left. After i do this I will show you guys the results of her hair and find the pictures of my own.


----------



## dany06

Southern Tease thank you so much for starting this thread and having links for these products. I've been trying to find Agi Maxx for some time. It has been said that it works really good for more resistant hair types. Now that I've checked out the site selling it, they dont even recommend it for afro texture hair. What a bummer.

Also here are two more you can add to the list
http://www.bottanica.com/
http://www.brazilianblowout.com/


The Brazilian Blowout I heard about 5 years ago on Si TV when I was in the 11th grade. I tried looking for it  back then but it wasn't being sold. Or atleast I just couldn't find it. Then the name for the blowout treatment started being called brazilian keratin treatment  not too long ago. I tried looking for BKTs about a years ago on Ebay and would get nothing. Now look at what pops up when you type in Brazilian Keratin Treatment. I wish it was as easily available as it is now last year around this time. I would still have much longer hair on my head. I got a consultation last year in March for the BKT. The dude  who was the only stylist trained to do procedure quoted me for $300. I wasn't about to pay someone $300 dollars to do a treatment that doesn't have any pictures of his work. So I ended up cutting off my hair and starting over. Only if only. Well, at least I can do it myself now for much less.


----------



## yodie

I've searched and searched and searched and STILL cannot find anything negative on BKT.  I'm definitely going to get this done.  Just a matter of time.  I may wait until school lets out in June, so I can wear my own hair around the house for at least two days and then hop back into my sew in.  Speaking of which, is anyone wearing a sew in with BKT?


----------



## dany06

yodie said:


> I've searched and searched and searched and STILL cannot find anything negative on BKT.  I'm definitely going to get this done.  Just a matter of time.  I may wait until school lets out in June, so I can wear my own hair around the house for at least two days and then hop back into my sew in.  Speaking of which, is anyone wearing a sew in with BKT?



Im about to get a sew-in sometime soon. Im hoping that the BKT will protect my leave-out hair by easing the blending situation. Im still debating whether to use virgin indian remy or extensions-plus silky relaxed texture. I tried samples of the relaxed texture in my hair when I first did the BKT in the front. I sewed the samples in. I had it in for about 2 weeks. My hair matched pretty well with the relaxed textures when straightened and even when washed and air dried. That's what I love about extensions plus relaxed textured hair is that it mimics relaxed hair and can look air dried too. Since I've done the treatment twice in the front its a bit more silky when straightened and I think that I could easily get away with virgin straight indian remy if I choose.


----------



## dany06

For places that require you to call first to place an order, do they really as for your cosmetology license info? I want to try OK Original Keratin because they say on their site that they sell a 16oz bottle for $55. Thats a price that I can live with. Too bad they don't offer online ordering. If they do, is anyone who has a cosmetology license willing to help me purchase it?


----------



## cutenss

dany06 said:


> I've tried QOD gold and Soft Liss. I like both. I think that Soft Liss is a better product for someone like me. It only takes an hour to do its magic instead of 2 to 4 days. The QOD gold smells pleasant and does not burn your eyes. When I straightened my hair it felt producty and weird like the strand were sticking together. Once it was washed out 2 or 3 days later if felt really good. The soft liss smells good at first then begins to smell chemically. During the waiting period everyone kept commenting on the smell. This product can make you feel like you have to cough and slightly burn the eyes. So I've been doing it outside on the deck because even with the fans(both portable and bath room exhaust fan) and windows open it was still getting to me. The difference in out come is that the Soft-Liss hair felt less producty afterwards, was straighter and actually hung down. The Gold Max gave my hair too much volume and it would not hang down even though it was straight.
> 
> 
> Right now my hair is an experimental battle ground for testing BKT products. I texlaxed the front portion of my head and the back is natural. When I tried the QOD the first time I used a regular clarifying shampoo from the drugstore and it went okay. This was done on a section in the front. When I tried the QOD again after using the Soft-Liss deep cleansing shampoo in another section of my head my hair went to silk and was super straight after washing. I dont know what it is but there is something in those clarifying/deep cleansing shampoos that these companies offer.
> 
> About a week ago I went ahead and decided to do my whole head with the Soft-Liss treatment. My textlaxed hair that looked like it was never touched with a chemical is now completely straight after two treatments of the Soft Liss. I mean it air dries pretty straight with hardly any frizz. I put some KCCC in the front section and it dried silky straight and smooth with no frizz what so ever. The back which is natural  with remnants of color on the ends was only given the Soft Liss Treatment once. The areas where there is no color on the ends (I've been trying to trim off the color gradually) are super defined and about the size of 4a/3C curls. I naturally have 4a/b type hair that doesn't respond well to products like Miss Jessie's curly pudding. It usually looks white on my hair, but now it melts into it making soft defined curls. The parts with the colored ends looks a bit strange. Reminds me of when I was transitioning. The roots look loose and wavy yet kinky with 3A/2B curls on the ends. The ends still curl up but are silkier and look thinner. I think that the weight from the looser hair is pulling down the curls making them look wavy. My hair is super soft. It really revived my hair is the way it looks and feels.  I'd also like to mention that the blow drying process was super easy after letting the product sit in my hair for 20 minutes. I was really able to blow dry my own natural kinky hair straight with a round brush.
> 
> Im going to do the back again and see if I can catch it up to the texlaxed hair. Im plan to put a straight weave in sometime soon. I've really missed hair that could stay straight for longer than a few hour or days.  Right now I've been using suave shampoos because they dont contain sodium but I fear that the chloride might do something to it. I know for a fact that the Elucence Moisture Balance strips some of the treatment off. The section where I washed the hair with it started to look frizzy and the curl was coming back. This was after the first treatment though. I've been sticking with the suave coconut one and the daily clarifying with no problem so far.
> 
> If you're thinking about  texlaxing or texturizing your hair you might want to try a BKT first.  I think that 2 times or so should give you what you are looking for. This may not give good curly results if you have any chemical processes in your hair. For those texlaxed already, it will definitely give you straight hair. It really zaps out the curls on chemically processed hair. At first the texlaxed portioned  looked like relaxed hair when air dried. You know what air dried relaxed hair looks like. After the second time, it now drys pretty straight. Also when straight is doesn't seem to recognize humidity. I splashed it with water and it didn't frizz or wave up. Once I shampooed my hair it showed signs of being hit by water.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to use the what I have left on my Aunt's fully relaxed hair. I have little over a half of bottle left. After i do this I will show you guys the results of her hair and find the pictures of my own.




Thank you so much for this post.  I had been researching these products for a few months and had narrowed my choices down to:  Soft-Liss and the OK Brazillian Keratin Treatment.  You help to decide on the Soft-Liss.  Which scent did you get?  I am so excited!


----------



## cutenss

They say that it is best to color prior to BKT.  For naturals, do you do semi or permanent color?  And which would be the best brand to use?  erplexed


----------



## dany06

Hey Cutenss I got the Soft-Liss in Strawberry. I really dont understand why they put different descriptions for each scent if the only difference is in how they smell. If you buy the Soft-Liss get it from the actual site. It arrived at my house in 2 days. I ordered Monday and it was in my city on Wednesday morning. They ship USPS and it did not fit in my mailbox. So I had to pick it up from the post office.  Also its much cheaper on the site than it is on ebay. Purchase the 8oz kit if you just want to try it out. The deep cleansing shampoo makes a world of a difference in the end result. It doesn't really sud up or anything. It also has sodium chloride in it. That probably in it to roughen up the keratin so when you apply it again it has something to grab to. The instructions say that the deep conditioner is a neutralizer of some type. I guess it stops the action of the treatment or something. Dont worry the treatment is not permanent or anything. Remember this is the 1 hour type. You could skip the silk drops. Its just silicone, mineral oil, and fragrance for the most part. I dont remember seeing keratin on the product. The sugar scent I purchased does smell nice though. I think there are like 6 different scents for the serums. Im about to purchase the shampoo and conditioner in the next few days

 Semi permanent should be done before hand. If you dont do it before hand you should wait atleast 2 weeks. lskvnlvnYou might as well do it beforehand.  If you plan to go darker/shinier then just use a semi permanent. I have reddish brown previously dyed ends. I used Clairol Beautiful Collect in black. My hair looks natural black and not jet black. It hasn't washed out yet either. Its been about 3 weeks now. My ends are still black. I know that some BKT companies suggest using peroxide with the deep cleansing shampoo to open up the cuticles.

I guess it really wouldn't matter what you use before hand as long as it doesn't totally destroy your hair or something. What color do you have in mind? Im not sure how the soft-liss product works with lighter colored hair. People have complained about it turning blondish hair brassy and/or darker just like the Ulta Liquid Keratin. I think that I've also heard that it could lighten darker chemically colored hair. Im not so sure about that but think so.


----------



## healthytext

dany06 said:


> Southern Tease thank you so much for starting this thread and having links for these products. I've been trying to find Agi Maxx for some time. It has been said that it works really good for more resistant hair types. Now that I've checked out the site selling it,* they dont even recommend it for afro texture hair*. What a bummer.



I've read similar things about other brands. They tend to recommend a permanent straightening process or color beforehand. Maybe they're assuming everyone wants stick straight hair as a result of the treatment plus the fact that the results won't be as dramatic on virgin hair. 

Anyway, here's the official site for the Agi Max line (Agi Max Red, Blue Max, Chocolate and Mint. There are application videos on the product pages. From what I've read so far the Blue Max and Chocolate & Mint seem to have 0.2% formol.

(Thanks for your Soft-Liss and QOD review by the way. I'm trying to decide between the two and your posts were very helpful!)


----------



## dany06

Does this site look right to you guys? http://www.keratinbrazilianhair.com


----------



## dany06

Also the Soft-Liss sends you two pair of regular latex type gloves (not the flimsy type that come with relaxers) and two instruction pamphlets.


----------



## btrflyrose

You can also buy Coppola Keratin Treatment...which I've been eyeing for about 2 weeks...

http://www.brightonbeautysupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=7549

I am soooooooooo tempted to do this.  I want to do it myself, but the only part that worries me is the blowdrying step.  I'm just not good at blowdrying and brushing/combing my hair at the same time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

For those of us with naturally porous hair may not need to do a color to get the treatment to take....  

I would try it first without the color to see if my theory is correct.  My hair is porous if I don't take measures to keep my cuticles sealed, such as using low pH products. 

I wonder if the clarifying shampoos that come with the BKT kits have a high pH? That would make sense in order to lift the cuticle of the hair to accept the treatment.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I wonder if the clarifying shampoos that come with the BKT kits have a high pH? That would make sense in order to lift the cuticle of the hair to accept the treatment.



They do   I don't know the exact ph but they're said to be "specially designed to raise the cuticle".


----------



## JayAnn0513

Just finished my BKT!!! I'm loading my pics right now, I'll edit the post to add them.

the tools






Last night I parted may hair into 6 sections, sprayed my aloe,glycerine and rose water mix on it and sealed with avocado oil. I used my baby's no break elastics to make the poneytails. 





Close up of my new growth and texlaxed hair. 





Freshly clarified hair





naked blow dry - this was the worst part. I was so scared I was going to fry my hair. I let it air dry 80% then used the ionic cryer and ceramic vent brush. I love the 9.99 dryer and 7.99 brush though!





hair divided in 7 sections









bkt applied! We did it on the back porch with a fan blowing beside us. Not a lot of fumes. I smelled like something like chocolate when applied. Notice my hair isn't soaking int he product. I only used 1/2 of the 2.4oz bottle I ordered - QOD Max is the brand. 





Not a great pic - bkt applied then hair blown dry on medium heat. 





Here is post flat iron. I really like the way it turned out. It's light, swangin', and shiny as heck. That's all my mom kept saying while she was flat ironing it, "it's so shiny! and Not shedding like it normally does" After she took this pic we trimmed at least 1 inch off all over. I haven't had a good trim since I cute 4+ inches off last May. I'll take another post pic when I haves omeone to take it for me. 





It was a great experience all and all. Now we gotta see how long it last and if it reallt does what people say for the next 4-6 weeks. I plan on cutting back on my washing to 1x per with with a sulfate/salt free keratin shampoo and dcing with silicon mix. When I get my technique down I'll try a rollerset with my Lacio Lacio.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Ooh Im so happy to have a place to come and discuss the product. I wonder if it will be made a sticky. I' going to bookmark it just in case.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> They do   I don't know the exact ph but they're said to be "specially designed to raise the cuticle".


I think my theory is correct. My hair type will love the BKT just because its porous by nature.  

My great hairstylist in Los Angeles way back in the day used to tell me about my porous hair and she would use conditoners with polymers in them to fill in my cuticle and give my hair shine, body and bounce and to keep it healthy in general. The Polymers used to help protect my hair from heat because I was getting Press & Curls back then...

The thing about fine porous hair is that it does not on its own have the strong cuticle layer that more course / non-porous hair has.

I believe the BKT will have the same effect but it will be longer lasting than a special conditioner.  It will give the hair cuticle the extra layer of insulation that it needs to be stronger.  I am more interested in that than the straightening effect to be honest.  This could prove very helpful with length retention.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JayAnn0513 said:


> Just finished my BKT!!! I'm loading my pics right now, I'll edit the post to add them.


Hurry!!


----------



## JayAnn0513

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think my theory is correct. My hair type will love the BKT just because its porous by nature.
> 
> My great hairstylist in Los Angeles way back in the day used to tell me about my porous hair and she would use conditoners with polymers in them to fill in my cuticle and give my hair shine, body and bounce and to keep it healthy in general. The Polymers used to help protect my hair from heat because I was getting Press & Curls back then...
> 
> The thing about fine porous hair is that it does not on its own have the strong cuticle layer that more course / non-porous hair has.
> 
> I believe the BKT will have the same effect but it will be longer lasting than a special conditioner. It will give the hair cuticle the extra layer of insulation that it needs to be stronger. I am more interested in that than the straightening effect to be honest. This could prove very helpful with length retention.


 

I'd say you are right. My hair is quite porous too and I think that hair type will also allow you to use a bit less product since you hair "sucks it in", you know? Retention is definatel the name of the game for me. I think my hair grows pretty fast (my avatar is from 01.01.09 compared to the pics from today, not bad growth) but my ends split like crazy! If I can prevent some of that I could reach my goal of APL by 12.31.09


----------



## sheba1

dany06 said:


> For places that require you to call first to place an order, do they really as for your cosmetology license info? I want to try OK Original Keratin because they say on their site that they sell a 16oz bottle for $55. Thats a price that I can live with. Too bad they don't offer online ordering. If they do, is anyone who has a cosmetology license willing to help me purchase it?


 
They did at Global Keratin. My sister (cosmetologist) said that it probably depends on what state their in. In certain states, they can sell to you if you just say you're a cosmetologist online. But if you call, that may be considered entering their salon and you have to prove it before purchase. I did it, but now I think I may try the OK BKT next; well, not really next. After I finish this bottle of Global.


----------



## yodie

sheba1 said:


> They did at Global Keratin. My sister (cosmetologist) said that it probably depends on what state their in. In certain states, they can sell to you if you just say you're a cosmetologist online. But if you call, that may be considered entering their salon and you have to prove it before purchase. I did it, but now I think I may try the OK BKT next; well, not really next. After I finish this bottle of Global.


 

You ladies amaze me with how much you know about your hair.  I'll get there one day.  I don't know if my hair is porous.  I know it sucks everything up and my strand is uneven as it pertains to thickness.

Sheba1, why the Ok brand?


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> You ladies amaze me with how much you know about your hair. I'll get there one day. I don't know if my hair is porous. I know it sucks everything up and my strand is uneven as it pertains to thickness.
> 
> Sheba1, why the Ok brand?


 
I like the price and the simplicity of their site.  I like the way their site is geared toward the salon owner.  I think a company that depends on salons is more likely to understand the need for customer satisfaction and repeat business.

I also really like the rejuvenol results that Naturaltobe got.  I love the fact that it has keratin and collagen and the price is definitely right.  $139 for 16 oz and free shipping.  I'm leaning towards one of those.  Talk about thinking ahead!  I've got 3 treatments or more left.  lol


----------



## sheba1

I have a question for you ladies.  When they say 2 oz, 3 oz, etc.  Do you think this is by volume or by weight?  It's different!  I checked.  lol


----------



## JayAnn0513

sheba1 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. When they say 2 oz, 3 oz, etc. Do you think this is by volume or by weight? It's different! I checked. lol


 
The person I bought from sold it to me by volume. It was a 2.4 oz bottle filled to the top.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

It's by volume. My stylist measured out 3 ounces in a tall measuring cylinder and there was a little left in the container when she was done with my hair.



sheba1 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. When they say 2 oz, 3 oz, etc. Do you think this is by volume or by weight? It's different! I checked. lol


----------



## dany06

I called soft-liss to ask if the intelligent mask (step 3) could be used as a deep conditioner. Step 3 is not the treatment. They told me that many salons are using it as a deep conditioner. They apply it to the hair and flat iron it. It only last a few days unlike the treatment. The intelligent mask is just a protein treatment really. Its main purpose when used traditionally is to seal in the BKT treatment. They also mentioned that for best results use 450 degrees for both the intelligent brush and intelligent mask(if you use it in the same way as treatment). By using the temperature of 450 it just makes it straighter, last longer and easier to deal with. And by doing it at 450 degrees you wont have to do as many passes.


----------



## joy1181

These are Nicole Richie's thoughts on BKT http://nicolerichie.celebuzz.com/2009/03/you-have-to-get-a-brazilian-blow-dry/


----------



## Dove56

joy1181 said:


> These are Nicole Richie's thoughts on BKT http://nicolerichie.celebuzz.com/2009/03/you-have-to-get-a-brazilian-blow-dry/



Wow! Thanks for that link that is awesome!  I still have no words for how much I love the BKT!  I think I'm going to forgeo relaxing for the next couple of years, maybe experiment with some color and keep using the BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm tellin' ya'll Bey has a BKT too!! I can tell how her hair hangs!


----------



## Dove56

Here are some pictures from the Soft-Liss website in Venezula:

http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=78


----------



## Finewine

Veejee said:


> Wow! Thanks for that link that is awesome! I still have no words for how much I love the BKT!  I think I'm going to forgeo relaxing for the next couple of years, maybe experiment with some color and keep using the BKT.


 
Vee, your hair looks great! I just snooped in your fotki and I'm bidding on some BKT now. 2 hours til I know if I win it



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm tellin' ya'll Bey has a BKT too!! I can tell how her hair hangs!


 
Girl, I think you're right. I remember that pic last year of her hair in a ponytail and it was shining and very sleek. It explains how she gets her natural hair to look that way without overprocessing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

joy1181 said:


> These are Nicole Richie's thoughts on BKT http://nicolerichie.celebuzz.com/2009/03/you-have-to-get-a-brazilian-blow-dry/


 
I still don't know WHY she's famous. Not hating, I just honestly don't know.  Her pop is the famous one but oh well...

but on a lighter note, it's good to hear that it works for so many people.


----------



## Dove56

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm tellin' ya'll Bey has a BKT too!! I can tell how her hair hangs!



AtlantaJJ,

I am convinced she does too! I think Tamia has one too.  She has very fine hair and bleach and she doesn't relax. I think most of Hollywood is on the BKT train..lol.


----------



## Finewine

Veejee said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> I am convinced she does too! I think Tamia has one too. She has very fine hair and bleach and she doesn't relax. I think most of Hollywood is on the BKT train..lol.


 
 I'm beginning to think that there are more celebrities using the treatment as well.  The general public usually hears about procedures and beauty treatments years to decades after it's been the rave in hollywood, so I can definitely believe that many of them are/have been using it.


----------



## Dove56

Here are more pictures of the Soft-liss: 

http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=23

There are more 3c / 4a/b ladies on this one.


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think my theory is correct. My hair type will love the BKT just because its porous by nature.
> 
> My great hairstylist in Los Angeles way back in the day used to tell me about my porous hair and she would use conditoners with polymers in them to fill in my cuticle and give my hair shine, body and bounce and to keep it healthy in general. The Polymers used to help protect my hair from heat because I was getting Press & Curls back then...
> 
> The thing about fine porous hair is that it does not on its own have the strong cuticle layer that more course / non-porous hair has.
> 
> I believe the BKT will have the same effect but it will be longer lasting than a special conditioner. It will give the hair cuticle the extra layer of insulation that it needs to be stronger. I am more interested in that than the straightening effect to be honest. This could prove very helpful with length retention.


 
Do you know any of those shampoos or conditioners by name, as I also have porous hair?


----------



## sheba1

I know the directions say not to put any product on the hair over the keratin treatment but the next day I decided to but sabino throughout and flat iron over it to see if I could get my hair any smoother.  Got it smooth as silk!  I don't think the sabino will affect the treatment since it's just cones.

Before, only keratin flat ironed into the hair:


With Sabino added and flat ironed on top:


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I know the directions say not to put any product on the hair over the keratin treatment but the next day I decided to but sabino throughout and flat iron over it to see if I could get my hair any smoother. Got it smooth as silk! I don't think the sabino will affect the treatment since it's just cones.
> 
> Before, only keratin flat ironed into the hair:
> View attachment 32791
> 
> With Sabino added and flat ironed on top:
> 
> View attachment 32793
> 
> View attachment 32795
> 
> View attachment 32797


 
That looks great sheba


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> I know the directions say not to put any product on the hair over the keratin treatment but the next day I decided to but sabino throughout and flat iron over it to see if I could get my hair any smoother.  Got it smooth as silk!  I don't think the sabino will affect the treatment since it's just cones.
> 
> Before, only keratin flat ironed into the hair:
> View attachment 32791
> 
> With Sabino added and flat ironed on top:
> 
> View attachment 32793
> 
> View attachment 32795
> 
> View attachment 32797


Girl that is some kind of beautiful...I'm driving up, you busy this weekend?  That is a brilliant job. You have convinced me to get the treatment no doubt about it.

ETA: If anything, the cones may help preserve the treatment, like they help reduce color treatments from fading.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> Do you know any of those shampoos or conditioners by name, as I also have porous hair?


One word Joico! It's porous girls hair's best friend.

If you can get the 17 minute miracle, it's the entire treatment from start to finish.


----------



## Wanderland

Sheba that's some blinged out hair.


----------



## Wanderland

AtlantaJJ you use Joico post BKT? Does it have NaCl?


----------



## sheba1

Thanks everybody!

AtlantaJJ come on up, girlfriend!  I have a three day weekend this weekend!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hello!  Has anyone seen Southern Tease's updates on her blog?  She even shows how it looks dried w/o curling and explains how soft it feels. This is making me want it even more...but now I don't know which one I want!  I better make up my mind by the end of summer/early august because I'm diving in that's all I know.


----------



## girlyprincess23

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hello! Has anyone seen Southern Tease's updates on her blog? She even shows how it looks dried w/o curling and explains how soft it feels. This is making me want it even more...but now I don't know which one I want! I better make up my mind by the end of summer/early august because I'm diving in that's all I know.


 

it looks GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernTease said:


> So many names.
> So many brands.
> It should have its own thread...no?
> 
> Let's make a list of links to the brand's website and ingredients if available. You can post and I will add to the original post so it's easier to get the info.
> 
> *THE KERATIN TREATMENTS*
> 
> *Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola Contains aldehyde (said to be the "safer", more "organic" form of formaldehyde) *
> 
> 
> 
> *Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free, 2%, and 4%*
> 
> 
> 
> *La-Brasiliana*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lasio*
> 
> 
> 
> *Soft-Liss (Formaldehyde free - contains ethyl alcohol)*
> 
> 
> 
> *OK Original Keratin*
> 
> 
> 
> *Agi Max*
> 
> 
> 
> *Simply Smooth by American Culture (Formaldehyde free - contains vanilla extract/vanillin)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Goleshlee Keratin Hair Therapy (Myspace page)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rejuvenol - Official Site - *
> *More Information*
> 
> 
> 
> *QOD (QOD Max, QOD Red, QOD Gold)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Inoar "Morrocan Brush/Escova Marroquina"*
> _Ingredients: Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde._
> _Note: This product contains a maximum of 0.2% of Formaldheyde._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW*
> - It's not cheap
> - Requires a lot of heat for the first application up to 450 degrees of heat to seal the keratin into hair
> - Some brands contain formaldehyde
> - Some aldehydes have low hazard scores according to the Environmental Working Group
> - It's temporary
> - It's not a relaxer
> - It's not for everybody


 
Which salon did southern tease get her hair done at?  I can wish can't I that I could have it done there....


----------



## hothair

Just wanted to say BKT has not changed my texture much from 4ab to more 4a and it leaves my hair really silky feeling, my hair doesn't feel dry (as it usually does with no product) styling is a lot easier and it DOES have a shine now, I'd recommend to anyone especially naturals with dry hair/ styling issues it works like a texlax without the damage and commitment IMO


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> AtlantaJJ you use Joico post BKT? Does it have NaCl?


I haven't had a BKT. I would have to closely examine the Joico ingredients to make sure they are BKT friendly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> Here are more pictures of the Soft-liss:
> 
> http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=23
> 
> There are more 3c / 4a/b ladies on this one.


That hair was straight !!


----------



## Thann

Is anyone still using growth aides with the BKT?


----------



## MissRissa

so i emailed the noar moroccan treatment people asking about the white clay and cocoa oil and they just sent me the ingredients of all of the items.  it's not in the reconstructor, but in the $75 mask that they sell.  the only thing is that i may still go with that one because it says you can wash the treatment out same day and not have to wait 3 or 4 days.


----------



## sheba1

MissRissa said:


> so i emailed the noar moroccan treatment people asking about the white clay and cocoa oil and they just sent me the ingredients of all of the items.  it's not in the reconstructor, but in the $75 mask that they sell.  the only thing is that i may still go with that one because it says you can wash the treatment out same day and not have to wait 3 or 4 days.



Thanks Miss Rissa!  Also, even though the directions say wash out Global in 2 days, Brittany washes hers after 24 hours.  Not same day, but close!


----------



## MissRissa

sheba1 said:


> Thanks Miss Rissa! Also, even though the directions say wash out Global in 2 days, Brittany washes hers after 24 hours. Not same day, but close!


 

yeah girl, if the global is cheaper, i'm just gonna go with my original plan.


----------



## sheba1

Sounds good, MissRissa!  Please keep us posted on how you feel about the treatment after, ok?  I really love all of this exploration!

Hey everybody, come and see my roller set results on BKT'd 4a/b natural hair! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=361299


----------



## naturaline

do you trust ebay? what do you think of this? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAZILIAN-KERATIN-STRAIGHT-3-ITEMS-4-5-FULL-TREATM-NR_W0QQitemZ220407044526QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220407044526&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brazilian-Keratin-Treatment-QOD-MAX_W0QQitemZ170323016314QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL?hash=item170323016314&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## sheba1

Hey Naturaline, I can't find any info on that particular brand.  I do like what they say on their page; they mention to look for a low/no formaldehyde content but they don't reveal what that content is.  I would find out before purchasing.  The ratings on the seller look good.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Found one called escovaprogress.  Anyone heard of this one. It's approved by the Brazilian ministry of health.
http://escovaprogress.com/science.aspx


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so I hope pinkskates is okay with me posting this here. It's in her siggy anyways so I don't think it's a problem.  She had BKT done. Why oh why hasn't she started a thread? Or reported her results. The results look GORGEOUS. Where are you PinkSkate?

You can click to see here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845&page=29&highlight=


----------



## sheba1

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I hope pinkskates is okay with me posting this here. It's in her siggy anyways so I don't think it's a problem.  She had BKT done. Why oh why hasn't she started a thread? Or reported her results. The results look GORGEOUS. Where are you PinkSkate?
> 
> You can click to see here:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845&page=29&highlight=



Wooooooooow.  BEAUTIFUL!! Maybe she's waiting for her first wash.  Or she could still be recuperating.  I'm sure BKTing all that hair by herself was a process!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Wooooooooow. BEAUTIFUL!! Maybe she's waiting for her first wash. Or she could still be recuperating. I'm sure BKTing all that hair by herself was a process!


 
I can only IMAGINE how long it took her!

However the results look great. And I know she's a 4 lady like us.

Without these great results from her, you, naturatobe, southerntease and the other pioneers...I can hardly wait till end of summer/early fall!  The only thing that stops me is my promise to myself to braid it up this summer.


----------



## sheba1

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can only IMAGINE how long it took her!
> 
> However the results look great. And I know she's a 4 lady like us.
> 
> Without these great results from her, you, naturatobe, southerntease and the other pioneers...I can hardly wait till end of summer/early fall!  The only thing that stops me is my promise to myself to braid it up this summer.



Awwww hang in their, LD.  BKT will still be there and waiting for you when you're ready this Fall.  Got to keep our word to ourselves, for sure   And just think of how close you may be to blunt cut or full waist or whatever you decide by then.  The results will be remarkable!

I'm about to braid my hair up; sew in, personal wig challenge, something to keep my hands out of it!  I love touching it and I know I must stop that.  I just needed to stop the tangling and the knots as I move on to my length goals.  Now I can braid and unbraid at will.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Awwww hang in their, LD. BKT will still be there and waiting for you when you're ready this Fall. Got to keep our word to ourselves, for sure  And just think of how close you may be to blunt cut or full waist or whatever you decide by then. The results will be remarkable!
> 
> I'm about to braid my hair up; sew in, personal wig challenge, something to keep my hands out of it! I love touching it and I know I must stop that. I just needed to stop the tangling and the knots as I move on to my length goals. Now I can braid and unbraid at will.


 
Thanks so much for that! I needed a little pep talk. It's true it'll be waiting for me.

That sounds great. Some type of braid up/ wig challenge will help with manipulation for sure.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

....wondering if you think that the treatment will help you with the knots?  That's something else to look forward to sheba1!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I hope pinkskates is okay with me posting this here. It's in her siggy anyways so I don't think it's a problem.  She had BKT done. Why oh why hasn't she started a thread? Or reported her results. The results look GORGEOUS. Where are you PinkSkate?
> 
> You can click to see here:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298845&page=29&highlight=


PinksSkates one of my natural hair idols did the BKT 

It's on like popcorn --- I'm getting the treatment, its a matter of when not if!!!  And am I going to add a little color to my life....

ETA: I have no words :notworthy


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Awwww hang in their, LD.  BKT will still be there and waiting for you when you're ready this Fall.  Got to keep our word to ourselves, for sure   And just think of how close you may be to blunt cut or full waist or whatever you decide by then.  The results will be remarkable!
> 
> I'm about to braid my hair up; sew in, personal wig challenge, something to keep my hands out of it!  I love touching it and I know I must stop that.  I just needed to stop the tangling and the knots as I move on to my length goals.  Now I can braid and unbraid at will.


I'm wondering if I should do the treatment and still stay on my challenge just to help combat the knots :scratchch  It could help me retain that much more length....


----------



## sheba1

luckiestdestiny said:


> ....*wondering if you think that the treatment will help you with the knots?*  That's something else to look forward to sheba1!



I really hope so, LD.  My main reason for getting the BKT was the hope that it would assist with tangles.  It's definitely done that.  I'm sure those tangles were causing or caused by the knots.  So I'll keep watch and keep you all posted. 

My curls have definitely loosened, also.  I did a side by side comparison in my fotki followed by a pic I found 6 months ago at the beginning of my journey. 

http://public.fotki.com/sheba1/brazilian-keratin-t-1/curlsfrom1stbktto2n.html


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm wondering if I should do the treatment and still stay on my challenge just to help combat the knots  It could help me retain that much more length....



It's definitely something to think about, AtlantaJJ.  I'm BKTing and protective styling to BSL.


----------



## hothair

Thann said:


> Is anyone still using growth aides with the BKT?



I still use MN on my scalp nightly with no problems, nothing really interferes with this treatment unless it contains sodium chloride in which case it would only strip the treatment off quicker.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

hothair said:


> I still use MN on my scalp nightly with no problems, nothing really interferes with this treatment unless it contains sodium chloride in which case it would only strip the treatment off quicker.


Look at those pretty pin curls!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> It's definitely something to think about, AtlantaJJ.  I'm BKTing and protective styling to BSL.


:scratchch...I'm seriously thinking on this right now...seriously


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I really hope so, LD. My main reason for getting the BKT was the hope that it would assist with tangles. It's definitely done that. I'm sure those tangles were causing or caused by the knots. So I'll keep watch and keep you all posted.
> 
> My curls have definitely loosened, also. I did a side by side comparison in my fotki followed by a pic I found 6 months ago at the beginning of my journey.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sheba1/brazilian-keratin-t-1/curlsfrom1stbktto2n.html


 
I definitely see a difference. I checked out your other pics too and like the bun with the pin curls.  Really pretty.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> PinksSkates one of my natural hair idols did the BKT
> 
> It's on like popcorn --- I'm getting the treatment, its a matter of when not if!!! And am I going to add a little color to my life....
> 
> ETA: I have no words :notworthy


 That hair is blinging so bright it's blinding.

My mouth dropped too when I saw the pic.


----------



## Dove56

Wow! Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just amazing!!!!! 
She is also one of my hair idols.  We both are 4a's with crazy shrinkage.



AtlantaJJ said:


> PinksSkates one of my natural hair idols did the BKT
> 
> It's on like popcorn --- I'm getting the treatment, its a matter of when not if!!! And am I going to add a little color to my life....
> 
> ETA: I have no words :notworthy


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Me too!!  I cannot keep my hands out of my hair.  I am not braiding but I may start using my wigs again.



sheba1 said:


> I'm about to braid my hair up; sew in, personal wig challenge, something to *keep my hands out of it! I love touching it* and I know I must stop that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I was just thinking about that too - how long did it take?  Mine was 4 hours (with a rollerset) so I can only imagine how long nearly waist length hair would take.

It's gorgeous!!!!

BKT has been around for years and it's not going away.  It will definitely still be around at the end of summer.  Now that the celebs are openly talking about it, there will probably be more brands & cheaper prices.



luckiestdestiny said:


> I can only IMAGINE how long it took her!
> 
> However the results look great. And I know she's a 4 lady like us.
> 
> Without these great results from her, you, naturatobe, southerntease and the other pioneers...I can hardly wait till end of summer/early fall! The only thing that stops me is my promise to myself to braid it up this summer.


----------



## MonaLisa

_*I learned quite a bit from this thread and figured I could at least contribute something.  This is a pretty good link.  I feel I'm going to try out the SoftLiss as it's more oriented to home application.   When I do it, I most likely will hop on the train and get my hair blown out at the Dominican salon and I don't have to be bothered.*_

_Link - Learn the benefits of BKT_
http://www.squidoo.com/BenefitsBrazilianKeratinTreatmentHair


----------



## Katrice

I'm looking for a salon in the MD/DC/VA area to get a BKT.  Suggestions?


----------



## naturaline

sheba1 said:


> Hey Naturaline, I can't find any info on that particular brand.  I do like what they say on their page; they mention to look for a low/no formaldehyde content but they don't reveal what that content is.  I would find out before purchasing.  The ratings on the seller look good.



i think im gunns buy qod max... 

has anyone heard of this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220407603181&_trksid=p2759.l1259 its says its natural... but i may jus get the qod


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How many ounces of bkt would it take to do a head of bsl hair?  I wanna buy a trial version...TIA!!


----------



## Morenita

AtlantaJJ said:


> PinksSkates one of my natural hair idols did the BKT
> 
> It's on like popcorn --- I'm getting the treatment, its a matter of when not if!!!  And am I going to add a little color to my life....
> 
> ETA: I have no words :notworthy





luckiestdestiny said:


> That hair is blinging so bright it's blinding.
> 
> My mouth dropped too when I saw the pic.



Yeah, I had to pick up my jaw from the floor  Beautiful hair, as always... It's interesting to say the least. I think SouthernTease's results were gorgeous as well. I said it wasn't for me, but I will keep my eye on this thread just in case


----------



## lwilliams1922

OK I must have been sleeping on the latest threads.   It took me almost 4 weeks to read the henna and chlorella thread  

I finally get back to checking new thread and there are a ton of posts on BKT!

I've been reading but I'm having trouble finding those with hair like mine.
I'm In AWE of southerntease and pinkskates but I think they  have skills that I just cant match.    Lovely looks ladies.

Can any one point me to any 4's (natural/un relaxed)  that have used BKT?

I don't want bone straight hair.  I'm looking more to tame the bushyness and frizz and loosen the curl a bit.  I don't  want to have flat hair only to have to apply heat every day to get body.

I really just want to be able to do a wash and go.


----------



## Iansan

My mom got this on her natural I dunno maybe 2b/3aish hair, it turned it to a silky pin straight Ming Lee 1A, I know I won't get her results but I want to try it...


----------



## yodie

Sheba1 is a 4a, natural. She did her own BKT with great results.  



lwilliams1922 said:


> OK I must have been sleeping on the latest threads. It took me almost 4 weeks to read the henna and chlorella thread
> 
> I finally get back to checking new thread and there are a ton of posts on BKT!
> 
> I've been reading but I'm having trouble finding those with hair like mine.
> I'm In AWE of southerntease and pinkskates but I think they have skills that I just cant match. Lovely looks ladies.
> 
> Can any one point me to any 4's (natural/un relaxed) that have used BKT?
> 
> I don't want bone straight hair. I'm looking more to tame the bushyness and frizz and loosen the curl a bit. I don't want to have flat hair only to have to apply heat every day to get body.
> 
> I really just want to be able to do a wash and go.


----------



## sydwrites

lwilliams I saw a thread by berryblack like yesterday, all natural 4b.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

What is the effect of BKT on relaxed hair?

I'm looking for strength particularly on my ends and not straightness.  Could I just go with the one from Ulta for that?


----------



## sheba1

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> What is the effect of BKT on relaxed hair?
> 
> I'm looking for strength particularly on my ends and not straightness.  Could I just go with the one from Ulta for that?



Hey ShiShi, you can certainly do the treatment over relaxed hair.  It offers strength and smoothness.  Some relaxed, texlaxed and thermal conditioned ladies have reported less breakage and easier maintenance as the hair is supposed to hold moisture better; less splits.  I haven't seen any of the brittleness associated with other heavy protein treatments wth bkt.  I thnk of it as adding an additional (artificial) cuticle layer to the hair.  

There was a thread on bkt relaxed heads in which others shared insight: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7579955

And you know Veejee was texlaxed before she bkt'd.  She said that her hair became smoother and stronger after the treatment.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Did you guys know Rusk has a BKT too. That is formaldehyde free and comes in two strengths with one for resistant virgin hair. They also claim to have invented the product!! Ooh wait they claim its permanent so maybe it is not BKT.


----------



## Dove56

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> What is the effect of BKT on relaxed hair?
> 
> I'm looking for strength particularly on my ends and not straightness.  Could I just go with the one from Ulta for that?




I have texlaxed hair and I love the results.  My hair is stronger and bone straight! I have pictures of in my fotki of my results.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Does anyone know if this product helps with shedding??


----------



## Dove56

Blessed2bless said:


> Does anyone know if this product helps with shedding??



It really does help with shedding, plus it makes detangling a breeze.   It strengthens your hair and it makes it feels "moist". I can't describe it, but it's wonderful.  I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Veejee said:


> I have texlaxed hair and I love the results. My hair is stronger and bone straight! I have pictures of in my fotki of my results.


 

So the results in your fotki are from the Liquid Keratin at Ulta?  It is very pretty btw...


----------



## sheba1

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> So the results in your fotki are from the Liquid Keratin at Ulta?  It is very pretty btw...



Veejee used the Global Keratin 2%

She talks more about her experience here


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I have a quick question if someone would be so kind to answer. Forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere. The BKT has somewhat blown up & there's so many threads, I don't know where to begin.

I have a curly perm now that I'm enjoying. However, I'm the President of the Hair Indecisive. I have a hair plan & if all goes well, I only plan to touch my curl up 2 more times & possibly transition back to natural end of next year. If I can stick to my plan, I want to use the BKT to transition back to natural.

I've noticed that with Southern Tease's KT, her hair looks like she may have texturized when it's wet. But I know of others who hair remains straight while wet, mimicing a relaxer.

How do you know which product gives what results? I would like to keep the texture when it's wet but only have to rollerset to get it straight. Is there a particular KT I should use vs. another? 

TIA...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I am transitioning and have mostly curly 4a hair. The first salon used Lasio One Day BKT and the second salon used Rejuvenol BKT. After the first wash out, using both treatments, my hair looked texturized and it was not straight. I rollerset for straight hair.

The only people that I have seen (naturals) with straight hair out of the shower are those who use BKT once a month without letting the product wear off.

Rejuvenol - http://public.fotki.com/regswife/another-minichop--s/

Lasio One Day - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/lasio-brazilian-hai/

I like Rejuvenol better than Lasio, although Lasio only had a 1 day wash out.  Rejuvenol is thicker and my hair feels more "protected" although I have admittedly *not *been doing weekly flat ironing for straight styles.




nakialovesshoes said:


> I have a quick question if someone would be so kind to answer. Forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere. The BKT has somewhat blown up & there's so many threads, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> I have a curly perm now that I'm enjoying. However, I'm the President of the Hair Indecisive. I have a hair plan & if all goes well, I only plan to touch my curl up 2 more times & possibly transition back to natural end of next year. If I can stick to my plan, I want to use the BKT to transition back to natural.
> 
> I've noticed that with Southern Tease's KT, her hair looks like she may have texturized when it's wet. But I know of others who hair remains straight while wet, mimicing a relaxer.
> 
> How do you know which product gives what results? I would like to keep the texture when it's wet but only have to rollerset to get it straight. Is there a particular KT I should use vs. another?
> 
> TIA...


----------



## Ivy Santolina

For those that did a BKT, how did you wear/style your hair during the "curing" phase?  How did you protect your hair during a shower and prior to bed?

I just ordered a BKT as my Mother's Day gift and I expect it will arrive in a couple of weeks.  I'm pretty confident I'll be able to successfully do this treatment at home, but I'm concerned about how I will take care of my newly treated hair before the first wash.  

My goal isn't stick straight hair but manageable hair especially now that I'm transitioning.

TIA.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Ivy Santolina said:


> For those that did a BKT, how did you wear/style your hair during the "curing" phase? How did you protect your hair during a shower and prior to bed?
> 
> I just ordered a BKT as my Mother's Day gift and I expect it will arrive in a couple of weeks. I'm pretty confident I'll be able to successfully do this treatment at home, but I'm concerned about how I will take care of my newly treated hair before the first wash.
> 
> *My goal isn't stick straight hair but manageable hair* especially now that I'm transitioning.
> 
> TIA.


 
This is what I would like too. I haven't texlaxed since December, and I am not sure if I am going to again but I am not saying I am transitioning yet. What brand did you wind up getting?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

naturaltobe said:


> I am transitioning and have mostly curly 4a hair. The first salon used Lasio One Day BKT and the second salon used Rejuvenol BKT. After the first wash out, using both treatments, my hair looked texturized and it was not straight. I rollerset for straight hair.
> 
> The only people that I have seen (naturals) with straight hair out of the shower are those who use BKT once a month without letting the product wear off.
> 
> Rejuvenol - http://public.fotki.com/regswife/another-minichop--s/
> 
> Lasio One Day - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/lasio-brazilian-hai/
> 
> I like Rejuvenol better than Lasio, although Lasio only had a 1 day wash out.  *Rejuvenol is thicker and my hair feels more "protected" although I have admittedly not been doing weekly flat ironing for straight styles*.



So are you saying that the Rejuvenol gives your hair more weight because now after being natural for some time  I find my hair is very light and fluffy but not in a necessarily good way.... I feel I need more weight on my strands.   Would this possibly help?


----------



## hothair

I did the 4% Global Keratin (8th April 2009) so I'm in my 5th week and the effects seem to have started wearing off. My hair still detangles a lot easier and is still silky with little heat, but the straight silky softness I got initially (after wash with no product) is not so much. I have to make sure I use my leave ins etc now to get the same effect....

Just thought to share, i will be topping up my treatment in the next week


----------



## MarieB

Ivy Santolina said:


> For those that did a BKT, how did you wear/style your hair during the "curing" phase? How did you protect your hair during a shower and prior to bed?
> 
> I just ordered a BKT as my Mother's Day gift and I expect it will arrive in a couple of weeks. I'm pretty confident I'll be able to successfully do this treatment at home, but I'm concerned about how I will take care of my newly treated hair before the first wash.
> 
> My goal isn't stick straight hair but manageable hair especially now that I'm transitioning.
> 
> TIA.


 
I wore a shower cap, and wrapped before going to bed. I had to use clips because my hair was sooo loose that it wouldn't stay put on its own. I flat-ironed any areas that showed dents from the clips. HTH!

ETA: Also had to flat-iron the first morning because I sweated a bit in the night, but my hair held up!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

hothair said:


> I did the 4% Global Keratin (8th April 2009) so I'm in my 5th week and the effects seem to have started wearing off. My hair still detangles a lot easier and is still silky with little heat, but the straight silky softness I got initially (after wash with no product) is not so much. I have to make sure I use my leave ins etc now to get the same effect....
> 
> Just thought to share, i will be topping up my treatment in the next week


 
It's good this shows it's wearing off which I know was a concern for some. As you're  a natural (at least I think) like me, you would have to re apply to virgin hair more often for it to last longer. I was reading they recommend another after a month or less if you're virigin like naturaltobe did, or else it'll wear off sooner.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

The Lasio Treatment was very thin, almost like water, but the Rejuvenol treatment is a thicker treatment....not creamy but definitely not water-like.

I had the wind blown hair look with Lasio but with Rejuvenol my hair, although it still moves with the wind, is more uniform when it blows due to the weight of the treatment. I can use my hands to get my hair back into place but with Lasio I needed a comb/brush because my hair was sooo light weight.



AtlantaJJ said:


> So are you saying that the Rejuvenol gives your hair more weight because now after being natural for some time I find my hair is very light and fluffy but not in a necessarily good way.... I feel I need more weight on my strands. Would this possibly help?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I wore my hair straight for the first few days.  I got a trim/cut after my treatment so it had shape even when it was straight.  On day 4, I wore my hair pinned up in a bun for work but the dents were minimal.

For bed I wrapped my hair, no pins, and flat ironed out any dents in the morning.



Ivy Santolina said:


> For those that did a BKT, how did you wear/style your hair during the "curing" phase? How did you protect your hair during a shower and prior to bed?
> 
> I just ordered a BKT as my Mother's Day gift and I expect it will arrive in a couple of weeks. I'm pretty confident I'll be able to successfully do this treatment at home, but I'm concerned about how I will take care of my newly treated hair before the first wash.
> 
> My goal isn't stick straight hair but manageable hair especially now that I'm transitioning.
> 
> TIA.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

I purchased the Simply Straight Keratin Treatment by American Culture Hair from www.justbeautysupplies.com.  I wanted a no/low formaldehyde formula and because of my mailing address I'm pretty limited on where I can purchase the keratin treatments from.  Considering my options and budget this one seemed like the best fit for me.



Chameleonchick said:


> This is what I would like too. I haven't texlaxed since December, and I am not sure if I am going to again but I am not saying I am transitioning yet. What brand did you wind up getting?


----------



## Auburn

I found a video demonstration on how it "works"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7NckK1mv6s&feature=popular#t=00m53s


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo

Can anyone suggest what I should use to get the conditioning benefits?  I have heard negative things about the Liquid Keratin but I don't want straightness I just want to bake that keratin in my strands.  I have keratin amino acids and hydrolyzed keratin that I can use (like mix in with my leave in and flatiron)  will that fuse the keratin in?


----------



## lwilliams1922

bumping

great info!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hello Ladies, 

I've procured a QOD GOLD deal for those of us who'd like to purchase single 1 oz. treatments.  Order from this vendor and get 10% off when you type in *LHCF* as your code.  Original Price = $30.  Free shipping if you purchase two or more.  

Email the buyer at [email protected].  
Paypal and credit cards accepted.  

Blessings,
~Br*nze

Check this out.....

Your chance to try this popular treatment and get STRAIGHT, shiny, HEALTHY hair for months. Top salons charge hundred$$$ for the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, but you can do it at home! 
Give it a shot with one of the best products on the market from the original creators of the Brazilian Keratin Treatment!


If you have curly, frizzy, dry or damaged hair, the Brazilian Keratin Treatment is the perfect solution. I have tried a number of other Keratin treatments (spending $1000+) and have discovered it's quite easy to do at home in just 1.5-2 hours while saving so much money (this procedure costs $300-$700, and the product applied may not be as good). This product is authentic, top of the line and freshly imported (exp. date 10/2010). The Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) does not harm your hair, even if a chemical has treated it previously.
QOD GOLD is the latest formula made with keratin technology and 24 karat gold charged nanoparticles which use heat to bind the keratin to the hair and make it straight and shiny. Keratin is a natural substance already in hair and gives it the ability to return to its original healthy, shiny, smooth state. Unlike other products available on the market, such as relaxers, or Japanese thermal conditioning (which has high alkaline and can harm the hair structure), QOD Gold straightens hair without damaging it. Styling time will decrease dramatically and you will only need minutes to blow out your softened curls pin straight. In some cases hair is so satisfactorily straight it's wash and go. Humidity, rain or sweat will no longer affect hairstyle. Your hair will stay effortlessly beautiful hair for 2-4 months, depending on how often you wash.

Items included:

1 - 1.0 oz QOD GOLD Alchemist Mask for 1 treatment (exp. date 10/2010)
1 - 1.0 oz. Clarifying Shampoo needed for pre-treatment 
2 - Safety Masks for your comfort while applying/being applied product
Detailed Instructions and Post-treatment Tips

Check out Youtube for videos: (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzF4BOemXvM)

*Any and all questions are welcomed. *
*LCHF members get 10% off and free shipping if two or more bottles are purchased. Use code LCHF.*​Tis' all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've been thinking along these lines as well....



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Can anyone suggest what I should use to get the conditioning benefits? I have heard negative things about the Liquid Keratin but I don't want straightness I just want to bake that keratin in my strands. I have keratin amino acids and hydrolyzed keratin that I can use (like mix in with my leave in and flatiron) will that fuse the keratin in?


----------



## Chameleonchick

Are you all still cowashing often with this treatment?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've procured a QOD GOLD deal for those of us who'd like to purchase single 1 oz. treatments.  Order from this vendor and get 10% off when you type in *LHCF* as your code.  Original Price = $30.  Free shipping if you purchase two or more.
> 
> Email the buyer at [email protected].
> Paypal and credit cards accepted.
> 
> Blessings,
> ~Br*nze
> 
> Check this out.....
> 
> Your chance to try this popular treatment and get STRAIGHT, shiny, HEALTHY hair for months. Top salons charge hundred$$$ for the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, but you can do it at home!
> Give it a shot with one of the best products on the market from the original creators of the Brazilian Keratin Treatment!
> 
> 
> If you have curly, frizzy, dry or damaged hair, the Brazilian Keratin Treatment is the perfect solution. I have tried a number of other Keratin treatments (spending $1000+) and have discovered it's quite easy to do at home in just 1.5-2 hours while saving so much money (this procedure costs $300-$700, and the product applied may not be as good). This product is authentic, top of the line and freshly imported (exp. date 10/2010). The Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) does not harm your hair, even if a chemical has treated it previously.
> QOD GOLD is the latest formula made with keratin technology and 24 karat gold charged nanoparticles which use heat to bind the keratin to the hair and make it straight and shiny. Keratin is a natural substance already in hair and gives it the ability to return to its original healthy, shiny, smooth state. Unlike other products available on the market, such as relaxers, or Japanese thermal conditioning (which has high alkaline and can harm the hair structure), QOD Gold straightens hair without damaging it. Styling time will decrease dramatically and you will only need minutes to blow out your softened curls pin straight. In some cases hair is so satisfactorily straight it's wash and go. Humidity, rain or sweat will no longer affect hairstyle. Your hair will stay effortlessly beautiful hair for 2-4 months, depending on how often you wash.
> 
> Items included:
> 
> 1 - 1.0 oz QOD GOLD Alchemist Mask for 1 treatment (exp. date 10/2010)
> 1 - 1.0 oz. Clarifying Shampoo needed for pre-treatment
> 2 - Safety Masks for your comfort while applying/being applied product
> Detailed Instructions and Post-treatment Tips
> 
> Check out Youtube for videos: (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzF4BOemXvM)
> *Any and all questions are welcomed. *
> *LCHF members get 10% off and free shipping if two or more bottles are purchased. Use code LCHF.*​Tis' all.


That seals the deal. Thank you for posting this, I will be ordering at least 2 oz from this vendor.... Oh happy day!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I was hoping I'd make at least one person happy.  Glad it was you, AtlantaJJ....



AtlantaJJ said:


> That seals the deal. Thank you for posting this, I will be ordering at least 2 oz from this vendor.... Oh happy day!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I was hoping I'd make at least one person happy.  Glad it was you, AtlantaJJ....


Your timing is impeccable my dear. I decided in the shower this morning that I was going to go for it! And I'm going to go for it this month on Memorial day weekend to be exact!  Off to place my order


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Please let me know how it goes.  You're natural, right?  4A/3C?  I'm gonna take the plunge, too, but Ediesse has me wantin' some curly curls for the summer...decisions, decisions...



AtlantaJJ said:


> Your timing is impeccable my dear. I decided in the shower this morning that I was going to go for it! And I'm going to go for it this month on Memorial day weekend to be exact! Off to place my order


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Please let me know how it goes.  You're natural, right?  4A/3C?  I'm gonna take the plunge, too, but Ediesse has me wantin' some curly curls for the summer...decisions, decisions...


I'm a natural 4 a/b with crazy shrinkage, so this should be very interesting indeed! 

I need a flat iron that gets up to 450 degrees 

My Sedu only goes up to 410.  PinkSkates says the temp is important to bake in the treatment...


----------



## MarieB

I bought a Tool Science 1" at Sally's for about $60-65. It was on sale.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MarieB said:


> I bought a Tool Science 1" at Sally's for about $60-65. It was on sale.


I got my :eye: on a 
*Solia Pink Limited Edition 1" Flat Iron*






Its got pretty good reviews...


----------



## cutenss

I DID IT!!   I BKT last night.  My hair is AWESOME!  I will post results on Monday after I wash.  GO FOR IT GIRLS!!! You won't regret it!! I promise.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You know this is revolutionizing the natural hair scene.  This is changing how natural heads approach hair care.  I think more people will consider transitioning because this treatment is now readily available.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hurry up and post pictures, Cutenss, hurry up!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> I DID IT!!   I BKT last night.  My hair is AWESOME!  I will post results on Monday after I wash.  GO FOR IT GIRLS!!! You won't regret it!! I promise.



Get back in here with pictures, no fair!!  

We need details!! 

Were you natural or relaxed? What brand did you use? How did you do that blowdry step right after clarifying, etc.etc!


----------



## PinkSkates

Congratulations Cuteness!


----------



## cutenss

Ok girls,
I need to download the pictures from my camera.  I am so excited.  You talk about SWANG!  OMGosh!  I was told that I am a 3c/4a.  I have pictures of my natural hair in a previous post.  Here's that that link. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=358293&highlight= It took me about 4 hours from start to finish.  I used a brand called OK (Original Keratin) Treatment.  I got it from Ebay for $36.50 with free.  I will use that brand.  It was cheap.  It came with the clarifying shampoo.  Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chocolate-Kerat...trkparms=|301:0|293:1|294:30#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Nuelle

I'm really thinking about getting this done, at least for the summer. I am transitioning and will probably BC sometime in late August/early September. I made a consultation with my stylist in Miami who uses La Braziliana for this Tuesday. I really hope this will be a good investment!


----------



## cutenss

PinkSkates said:


> Congratulations Cuteness!



Hey Pink,
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair.  It is FABULOUS!  Before and after BKT.  I will post my pics soon.


----------



## PinkSkates

cutenss said:


> Hey Pink,
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair. It is FABULOUS! Before and after BKT. I will post my pics soon.


 
Thank you cuteness and please share your experience on KMH too, thanks! I can't wait to see your hair!


----------



## Lucky's Mom

cutenss said:


> I DID IT!!  I BKT last night. My hair is AWESOME! I will post results on Monday after I wash. GO FOR IT GIRLS!!! You won't regret it!! I promise.


 

You are the pretty Bra Lady!!!!! 

Wow... can't wait to see. I am chicken - so I won't be doing it - but I would love to see your pics!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just ordered 2 ozs of the QOD!! Woo Wee, its on like  now!


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just ordered 2 ozs of the QOD!! Woo Wee, its on like  now!



Yea Atlanta JJ.  You are gonna LOVE IT!  I am getting ready to post my pictures in a new thread now.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just ordered 2 ozs of the QOD!! Woo Wee, its on like  now!


 

Wow! You are jumpin' in!!!

Get the fans ready, Kmart, LHCF ladies are comin!!!!


----------



## PinkSkates

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just ordered 2 ozs of the QOD!! Woo Wee, its on like  now!


 
Go do your BKT thang! So far I have no regrets!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm mad my Sedu only gets up to 410 degrees  

The lady that sold me the product says 450 is essential.


----------



## AngelDoll

Can't wait to see more updates. Do your thing ladies, your hair looks great!!!


----------



## cutenss

I just made a thread about my experience with BKT, with pics.  Go see.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365479


----------



## berryblack

I think you should get at least 3oz just to make sure you don't run out.  1oz is definitely  not enough if you have shoulder length hair or beyond.


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm mad my Sedu only gets up to 410 degrees
> 
> The lady that sold me the product says 450 is essential.



Yea AJJ.  I got mine from TJ MAXX.  It is a Babyliss.  It goes to 450 degrees.  It was 24.99.  I got the matching blowdryer, also for 24.99.  Check them out.


----------



## cutenss

berryblack said:


> I think you should get at least 3oz just to make sure you don't run out.  1oz is definitely  not enough if you have shoulder length hair or beyond.



True.  I used 3oz for my hair.  I originally was going to use 2oz., but wasn't enough.  Mine came with 4oz.


----------



## Social.Buttahfly

Does she have a website?



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've procured a QOD GOLD deal for those of us who'd like to purchase single 1 oz. treatments. Order from this vendor and get 10% off when you type in *LHCF* as your code. Original Price = $30. Free shipping if you purchase two or more.
> 
> Email the buyer at [email protected].
> Paypal and credit cards accepted.
> 
> Blessings,
> ~Br*nze
> 
> Check this out.....
> 
> Your chance to try this popular treatment and get STRAIGHT, shiny, HEALTHY hair for months. Top salons charge hundred$$$ for the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, but you can do it at home!
> Give it a shot with one of the best products on the market from the original creators of the Brazilian Keratin Treatment!
> 
> 
> If you have curly, frizzy, dry or damaged hair, the Brazilian Keratin Treatment is the perfect solution. I have tried a number of other Keratin treatments (spending $1000+) and have discovered it's quite easy to do at home in just 1.5-2 hours while saving so much money (this procedure costs $300-$700, and the product applied may not be as good). This product is authentic, top of the line and freshly imported (exp. date 10/2010). The Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) does not harm your hair, even if a chemical has treated it previously.
> QOD GOLD is the latest formula made with keratin technology and 24 karat gold charged nanoparticles which use heat to bind the keratin to the hair and make it straight and shiny. Keratin is a natural substance already in hair and gives it the ability to return to its original healthy, shiny, smooth state. Unlike other products available on the market, such as relaxers, or Japanese thermal conditioning (which has high alkaline and can harm the hair structure), QOD Gold straightens hair without damaging it. Styling time will decrease dramatically and you will only need minutes to blow out your softened curls pin straight. In some cases hair is so satisfactorily straight it's wash and go. Humidity, rain or sweat will no longer affect hairstyle. Your hair will stay effortlessly beautiful hair for 2-4 months, depending on how often you wash.
> 
> Items included:
> 
> 1 - 1.0 oz QOD GOLD Alchemist Mask for 1 treatment (exp. date 10/2010)
> 1 - 1.0 oz. Clarifying Shampoo needed for pre-treatment
> 2 - Safety Masks for your comfort while applying/being applied product
> Detailed Instructions and Post-treatment Tips
> 
> Check out Youtube for videos: (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzF4BOemXvM)
> ​*Any and all questions are welcomed. *
> *LCHF members get 10% off and free shipping if two or more bottles are purchased. Use code LCHF.*​Tis' all.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I BKd'd

It's not great but more of a learning expierence...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7809717#post7809717


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No site.  Just email her and she'll correspond with you.  She's also on ebay.



Social.Buttahfly said:


> Does she have a website?


----------



## Finewine

cutenss said:


> Ok girls,
> I need to download the pictures from my camera. I am so excited. You talk about SWANG! OMGosh! I was told that I am a 3c/4a. I have pictures of my natural hair in a previous post. Here's that that link. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=358293&highlight= It took me about 4 hours from start to finish. I used a brand called OK (Original Keratin) Treatment. I got it from Ebay for $36.50 with free. I will use that brand. It was cheap. It came with the clarifying shampoo. Here is the link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chocolate-Kerat...trkparms=|301:0|293:1|294:30#ebayphotohosting


 
This is the same brand that I used.


----------



## Dak

Looks like last night & today were days to BKT!  I used the QOD Gold last night/this morning, it's making me feel like I want a trim, all that flat ironing made it so much longer, I'm not used to all this hair.  I plan on adding more pics once I wash it out.

The flat iron I used is from Sally's, it's the generic version of the CHI.  I *thought* it went up to 450, it has a thermostat & I've explored the 390's & 400's.  Wrong.  It only went up to 410, so far my results are good.  :crossfingers:

http://public.fotki.com/dakini555/ BK Treatment pics


----------



## cutenss

finewine83 said:


> This is the same brand that I used.



Though I have nothing to compare this to, I LOVED it.  The price was on point.  Since I will be doing this every other month, this is what I will use.  Did you like it?  Do you have pics too?  A thread? Sumthin'?


----------



## healthytext

Holy moly! I just finished my QOD Gold application and I love how it turned out. My hair has never been this soft and shiny. I was a little apprehensive going in because I felt like a month of roller setting was wreaking havok on my ends but they look amazing. I can't believe it. Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to sleep.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dak said:


> Looks like last night & today were days to BKT!  I used the QOD Gold last night/this morning, it's making me feel like I want a trim, all that flat ironing made it so much longer, I'm not used to all this hair.  I plan on adding more pics once I wash it out.
> 
> The flat iron I used is from Sally's, it's the generic version of the CHI.  I *thought* it went up to 450, it has a thermostat & I've explored the 390's & 400's.  Wrong.  It only went up to 410, so far my results are good.  :crossfingers:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/dakini555/ BK Treatment pics


I think I need the full 450 especially in my crown.  I have a Sedu which only goes up to 410.... I'm natural and I don't have any chemicals so I need to make sure this gets baked into the strands good.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> Yea AJJ.  I got mine from TJ MAXX.  It is a Babyliss.  It goes to 450 degrees.  It was 24.99.  I got the matching blowdryer, also for 24.99.  Check them out.


I'm going to run over there TODAY! Thank you!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm thinking about lightening my hair a shade in the top half and putting a wine Cellophane on it this weekend in preparation for my BKT next week.  I just want to lift the color about 2 shades that's it...

I mean right in the front 1/2 of my head...


----------



## tnorenberg

Anyone using the Softliss. I want to do the Chocolate one but first  want to see some type of guide to see which one is best used for which hair types. I didn't really see that on their website.


----------



## JayAnn0513

cutenss said:


> Yea AJJ. I got mine from TJ MAXX. It is a Babyliss. It goes to 450 degrees. It was 24.99. I got the matching blowdryer, also for 24.99. Check them out.


 
Me too. I love that thing! Best 25.00 I ever spent.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

They def have the Babyliss flat irons at TJ Maxx, they had quite a few.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ Marshalls has them as well, along with matching blow dryer, also $25 each.


----------



## Wanderland

I need to redo my BKT.  I did it about a month ago but its wearing away on my new-growth (4 months worth).  The hair still straightens well with heat but is no longer straight without it.  I was hoping it would last 3 mo.

Oh well maybe it will with multiple treatments (last time was my first one).


----------



## healthytext

tnorenberg said:


> Anyone using the Softliss. I want to do the Chocolate one but first  want to see some type of guide to see which one is best used for which hair types. I didn't really see that on their website.



I think they'd all work the same. The only difference between each product is the scent. 

dany06's take on Soft-Liss: one, two


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> They def have the Babyliss flat irons at TJ Maxx, they had quite a few.



Did you purchase one?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> I need to redo my BKT.  I did it about a month ago but its wearing away on my new-growth (4 months worth).  The hair still straightens well with heat but is no longer straight without it.  I was hoping it would last 3 mo.
> 
> Oh well maybe it will with multiple treatments (last time was my first one).



I figured with my being fully natural I will need to do another one in one month.  I understand on 2 points why stylist try to get folks to get a relaxer first. It  makes the treatment  last longer and it makes it easier to apply. There are ways around that however. 

From what I understand the second treatment is a breeze, the first one, not so much...

I'm sitting with a Cellophane on my head right now, hoping it will cover my grays...



cutenss said:


> Did you purchase one?


I decided to get one from Amazon, its a later model with a digital thermostat control. I think it's titanium. I decided to splurge since I'll be using it multiple times.  I think I'm going to sell my Sedu, that thing is brand new. I used it twice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I just purchased QOD Gold ~~~not so hyped about reapplying in a month, though, hmmm...


----------



## cutenss

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I just purchased QOD Gold ~~~not so hyped about reapplying in a month, though, hmmm...



B,
Are you natural or relaxed?  They say that for virgin hair, that it wouldn't last as long as relaxed or those that color.  I decided to do it once a month, until I can get a handle on my split ends and knots I get from being natural.  Plus I like bone-straight hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey cutenss, 
I'm transitioning, actually, natural...my hair is apl with 2 inches or so of relaxed ends, so there's not much left of my relaxer, it's been over a year since my last touch-up.

I forget which product you went with..., I may have to purchase a full bottle, for now, i just bought sample sizes.  I'd like my hair to be rollerset ready, I really don't want to flat iron. If I can get smooth rollersets that don't frizz, i'm a happy camper.  I <3 roller wraps!!!



cutenss said:


> B,
> Are you natural or relaxed? They say that for virgin hair, that it wouldn't last as long as relaxed or those that color. I decided to do it once a month, until I can get a handle on my split ends and knots I get from being natural. Plus I like bone-straight hair.


----------



## me-T

does bkt help with wet combing? as in, it's not quite as weak?


----------



## sheba1

me-T said:


> does bkt help with wet combing? as in, it's not quite as weak?


 
ooooh yes!  No more "snap, crackle, pop" when I wet detangle.  I like to remove shed hairs before I jump in the shower to wash.  This morning I was in a rush before my co-wash.  I spritzed my hair with my leave in, ran through my hair with my denman in sections.  Less than 5 minutes to fully detangle and remove shed hairs.  I would continue to bkt for this reason, alone.  I lose so much less hair on wash day.  I love that.


----------



## cutenss

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey cutenss,
> I'm transitioning, actually, natural...my hair is apl with 2 inches or so of relaxed ends, so there's not much left of my relaxer, it's been over a year since my last touch-up.
> 
> I forget which product you went with..., I may have to purchase a full bottle, for now, i just bought sample sizes.  I'd like my hair to be rollerset ready, I really don't want to flat iron. If I can get smooth rollersets that don't frizz, i'm a happy camper.  I <3 roller wraps!!!




BB, here is the link to the Ebay seller that I bought from.  It comes with 4oz of clarifying shampoo and KT.  I used 3oz.  But I definatley could go with 2oz.  I think I used more because it was my first time...trial and error.  HTH

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chocolate-Kerat...trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks cutenss, when i decide to do this, i think i'll go to my salon to get a blowout and flatiron....i'm not good at either and don't want to practice.


----------



## tnorenberg

healthytext said:


> I think they'd all work the same. The only difference between each product is the scent.
> 
> dany06's take on Soft-Liss: one, two




Does anyone have an idea which brand (non formaldehyde) smells the least chemically? I thought it would not have much smell w/o formaldehyde. erplexed I guess that's the reason for Soft Liss's array of scented formulations.


----------



## winterinatl

Well, I just ordered my QOD from Ebay, plus a Rsession root control iron.  I can't wait for everything to come so I can get started!  

I guess then my question will be, to stay relaxed or not, depending on how well this works out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

winterinatl said:


> Well, I just ordered my QOD from Ebay, plus a Rsession root control iron.  I can't wait for everything to come so I can get started!
> 
> I guess then my question will be, to stay relaxed or not, depending on how well this works out.


That recession tool is tempting me...the price is the only thing keeping me under control for now.  Have you used it yet?

As a virgin natural I am prepared to do it again in 3 - 4 weeks. I know it's going to take a couple of goes to get this  under control


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> ooooh yes!  No more "snap, crackle, pop" when I wet detangle.  I like to remove shed hairs before I jump in the shower to wash.  This morning I was in a rush before my co-wash.  I spritzed my hair with my leave in, ran through my hair with my denman in sections.  Less than 5 minutes to fully detangle and remove shed hairs.  I would continue to bkt for this reason, alone.  I lose so much less hair on wash day.  I love that.


I was wondering where you have been, you have been off enjoying your "Knot-Free" hair!!  I ordered my QOD and I will be BKTing Thursday.

I may get my hair custom colored before I do my next treatment. I love the frosted tips look, with the color with the slightly "grown out" look.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tnorenberg said:


> Does anyone have an idea which brand (non formaldehyde) smells the least chemically? I thought it would not have much smell w/o formaldehyde. erplexed I guess that's the reason for Soft Liss's array of scented formulations.


 
From the couple I pm'd on this site and PinkSkates on kissmyhair.net  it seems I heard QOD doesn't smell, and no one has had "problems" with fumes/etc. QOD, They are approved ANVISA which supposedly has higher guidelines than FDA. In addition they have lower than the suggested amount by the fda of .02 so that they don't even have to put formaldehyde on the bottle.  That may be an option. I know I've been looking into that one.


----------



## healthytext

Yeah, QOD Gold is nice. It got a bit smoky during the flat ironing process (yet not as much as I expected) but I didn't smell any foul odor or experience any irritation or discomfort.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

healthytext said:


> Yeah, QOD Gold is nice. It got a bit smoky during the flat ironing process (yet not as much as I expected) but I didn't smell any foul odor or experience any irritation or discomfort.


 Do you have any pics? Just curious.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm really excited about my QOD Gold choice.  I'm sorry but when PinkSkates did her hair with it, that was like the Good Housekeeping seal for me. If she would put her hair on the line for that product and then get the results she did....that sealed the deal in my book.


----------



## PGirl

Wow this thread has blown up.  I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year.  I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed!  The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair.  Its sticky.  Perhaps I'm using too much?  Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz.  When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product.  I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process.  Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting.  Any tips?


----------



## sunbubbles

Subscribing........
and can somebody PLEASE tell me why its not ok to use products with sodium when you have this treatment in?? Will it make it revert or something?
Also after the first wash, is it ok to use things like setting lotion and other products on the hair  before flat ironing?


----------



## Dak

I was told that sodium chloride breaks down the keratin bonds, so essentially you're removing the treatment.

After the first wash during the treatment process you want the solution on clean, freshly clarified hair. After your second wash (between 24 & 48 hours later, the longer the better) you can use your products. 



sunbubbles said:


> Subscribing........
> and can somebody PLEASE tell me why its not ok to use products with sodium when you have this treatment in?? Will it make it revert or something?
> Also after the first wash, is it ok to use things like setting lotion and other products on the hair  before flat ironing?


----------



## Dak

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm really excited about my QOD Gold choice.  I'm sorry but when PinkSkates did her hair with it, that was like the Good Housekeeping seal for me. If she would put her hair on the line for that product and then get the results she did....that sealed the deal in my book.



LOL @ "Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval"!!! I knew that if anyone had done their research, it would be her!


----------



## sunbubbles

Dak said:


> I was told that sodium chloride breaks down the keratin bonds, so essentially you're removing the treatment.
> 
> After the first wash during the treatment process you want the solution on clean, freshly clarified hair. After your second wash (between 24 & 48 hours later, the longer the better) you can use your products.



oooo! ok thanks! Yea, if I pay all that money for the solution, Id be HIGHLY peeved if I used something that made it go back in 1 day!! 
So basically any products is good, just so long as it doesn't have "Sodium Chloride" in it?  Thats the only ingredient to look out for?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

PGirl said:


> Wow this thread has blown up.  I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year.  I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed!  The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair.  Its sticky.  Perhaps I'm using too much?  Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz.  When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product.  I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process.  Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting.  Any tips?


LOL @ BKT on the DL....  I'll tell a radical sista to come and get these knots out of my ends if she is so concerned with the state of my hair...for crying out loud...I wish somebody would say something to me.  I would kindly ask them to come detangle me at each wash...they would then likely suggest that I get a BKT or something! 

I plan to brush the solution on to a small section and then use a medium/fine tooth comb to comb out the excess, section by section until I am done.  

There has been strong emphasis on not getting too much product on the hair.


----------



## jaszymeen

i think i'm going to skip the relaxers for a good while and just get this and sew ins for a while...this seems so tempting


----------



## PinkSkates

PGirl said:


> Wow this thread has blown up. I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year. I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed! The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair. Its sticky. Perhaps I'm using too much? Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz. When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product. I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process. Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting. Any tips?


 
*Hi PGirl,*
*It sounds like you are using too much.*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Not sure if this was asked but anyone know where to order or get that Easy Comb they use when doing the treatment.


----------



## Chameleonchick

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Not sure if this was asked but anyone know where to order or get that Easy Comb they use when doing the treatment.


 

Wally World (walmart) has a similar comb by conair for less than 5 bucks!


----------



## CoCoRica

I love this thread! Subscribing! I'm seriously thinking about giving BKT a try. I'm sold on the Soft Liss & the QOD Gold.  In the mean time I going to check TJ Maxx out for the flat irons. I love LHCF.


----------



## lwilliams1922

are you supposed to use a clarifying poo on subsequent applilcations??

would that strip away previous product on the hair already?


----------



## sunbubbles

So I guess since sodium is a nono, going to the beach is a BIG nono when you have the BKT? ................... Oh well there goes my fantasy of me in my hot little bikini with a head of wild curls flowing in the humidity drenched air while "Carlos" butters up my back with sunscreen.................. *clears throat*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunbubbles said:


> So I guess since sodium is a nono, going to the beach is a BIG nono when you have the BKT? ................... Oh well there goes my fantasy of me in my hot little bikini with a head of wild curls flowing in the humidity drenched air while "Carlos" butters up my back with sunscreen.................. *clears throat*


Just give it a try and see what happens...LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> are you supposed to use a clarifying poo on subsequent applilcations??
> 
> would that strip away previous product on the hair already?


My guess would be yes to strip away cones, or oils or anything that would block the keratin from bonding with your hair cuticle.


----------



## sheba1

PGirl said:


> Wow this thread has blown up. I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year. I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed! The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair. Its sticky. Perhaps I'm using too much? Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz. When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product. I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process. Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting. Any tips?



Oh my, Pgirl, your hair has positively flourished!

Things haven't changed all that much around here lol.   There was certainly a bunch of yelling and feet stomping just a couple weeks ago, but many tried it, all the same.  I'm so glad I did!  I loved my hair before, too, but my hair after bkt is so darned easy!

I agree that it sounds like you're using to much. After your first wash, the excess probably goes down the drain so it's easy for you to comb again.  After applying on each section I comb through with a fine toothed comb to remove the excess.



AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL @ BKT on the DL....  I'll tell a radical sista to come and get these knots out of my ends if she is so concerned with the state of my hair...for crying out loud...*I wish somebody would say something to me. *



  I know that's right, AJ!!



Chameleonchick said:


> Wally World (walmart) has a similar comb by conair for less than 5 bucks!



Thanks Chameleonchick!  If anyone is unable to find it there you can order it from the global keratin web site here.



lwilliams1922 said:


> are you supposed to use a clarifying poo on subsequent applilcations??
> 
> would that strip away previous product on the hair already?



I wondered this too, Lwilliams.  But I agree with AtlantaJJ that the treatment isn't instantaneously gone just because you washed with a clarifying poo with sodium chloride.  It just gets rid of any gunk that could get in the way.  Someone also explained to me that it may "rough up" the keratin that is already there, allowing the treatment to adhere better.

Oh and you will definitely *feel* *the difference* between your clarified hair before and after bkt.  My hair always got very tangly after clarifying.   But not anymore!  When I clarified before my second treatment, my hair was still soft and tangle free just really clean.



sunbubbles said:


> So I guess since sodium is a nono, going to the beach is a BIG nono when you have the BKT? ................... Oh well there goes my fantasy of me in my hot little bikini with a head of wild curls flowing in the humidity drenched air while "Carlos" butters up my back with sunscreen.................. *clears throat*



Not necessarily.  If you think you're going to spend a week or two at the beach over the course of the summer, I don't think you'll have issue.  If you plan on spending every day in salt water for the next 6 months, then I'd say wait.  lol


----------



## Kacie

What clarifying poo is everyone using?  Do you think that it's okay to use a clarifying poo (Kenra) that contains NaCl prior to applying the treatment?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I like the fact that I'm still going to have some curls, they just won't be so tight and all hugged up trying to make knots together!


----------



## healthytext

luckiestdestiny said:


> Do you have any pics? Just curious.



Sure, I put one up in my album.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

healthytext said:


> Sure, I put one up in my album.



Beautiful!!


----------



## PrincessKia

What type/brands of conditioners are you ladies using after the treatment? For weekly conditioning? 
Is the idea to use non-sulfate shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## Dove56

healthytext said:


> Sure, I put one up in my album.



Woooh chile. Your hair makes me want to go back to WL it's so pretty.  To bad I hate combing my hair.  I'll just stare at yours!


----------



## PGirl

Kacie said:


> What clarifying poo is everyone using? Do you think that it's okay to use a clarifying poo (Kenra) that contains NaCl prior to applying the treatment?


 
This is a good question.  My guess is no but maybe someone else knows for sure.


----------



## Titansgirl

PGirl said:


> Wow this thread has blown up.  I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year.  I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed!  The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair.  Its sticky.  Perhaps I'm using too much?  Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz.  When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product.  I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process.  Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting.  Any tips?




PGirl,

When I did my first bkt treatment I used too much.  I used a little over 3oz.  My hair was very heavy when I proceeded with the blow drying portion.  I turned out okay after the flat iron section, but my beloved chi flat iron doesn't go up to 450 degrees.  

I used the Softliss brand.

I used less than 2 oz when I performed my 2nd bkt treatment 7 days later.  The results were excellent!


----------



## Titansgirl

tnorenberg said:


> Anyone using the Softliss. I want to do the Chocolate one but first  want to see some type of guide to see which one is best used for which hair types. I didn't really see that on their website.



Tnorenberg,

I used the Morango flavor.   The results were fabulous.  I think the different scents are used for what smells you want to breathe in.  My neice walked out on the patio while I was putting the treatment in and said that it smelled like fruit.

I went with the Morango scent just out of curiosity, just to see what it smelled like...


----------



## Titansgirl

CoCoRica said:


> I love this thread! Subscribing! I'm seriously thinking about giving BKT a try. I'm sold on the Soft Liss & the QOD Gold.  In the mean time I going to check TJ Maxx out for the flat irons. I love LHCF.



I went to TJMax and purchased the Rusk flat iron.  I used it during the 2nd treatment. I worked so much better than my Chi.  I used the Softliss brand which allows you to wash your hair after an hour after the flatiron step.  

Once I completed the entire process, I did a comparison test between my chi and the rusk flat iron from TJMax.  I flat ironed my right half of my hair with the chi and the left half of the hair with the rusk. I didn't notice a big difference between the two flat irons.  This test was performed after my final rinse. Which is after the deep conditioning process when using the Softliss brand.


----------



## Chameleonchick

sunbubbles said:


> So I guess since sodium is a nono, going to the beach is a BIG nono when you have the BKT? ................... Oh well there goes my fantasy of me in my hot little bikini with a head of wild curls flowing in the humidity drenched air while "Carlos" butters up my back with sunscreen.................. *clears throat*


 

When I called Global they told me if you go to the beach the treatment will only last half as long. So if it would usually last 4 months then it would only last 2 months by going to the beach. Also she said if you happen to use a shampoo with sodium chloride it won't take all of it off the first time but it will make your hair start to revert. HTH!


----------



## Chameleonchick

Titansgirl said:


> Tnorenberg,
> 
> I used the Morango flavor. The results were fabulous. I think the different scents are used for what smells you want to breathe in. My neice walked out on the patio while I was putting the treatment in and said that it smelled like fruit.
> 
> I went with the Morango scent just out of curiosity, just to see what it smelled like...


 

So...what does it smell like? A sweet yummy tropical fruit? What is a Morango anyways? 

Just looked it up(morango) its a strawberry so this is portuguese for strawberry?


----------



## Titansgirl

healthytext said:


> Sure, I put one up in my album.



Healthytext,

I just looked at your album and I just have to say........YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Titansgirl

Chameleonchick said:


> So...what does it smell like? A sweet yummy tropical fruit? What is a Morango anyways?



I does smell fruity... I have no clue what Morango is????LOL.  I just liked the sound of the name so I went for it......


----------



## sunbubbles

Chameleonchick said:


> When I called Global they told me if you go to the beach the treatment will only last half as long. So if it would usually last 4 months then it would only last 2 months by going to the beach. Also she said if you happen to use a shampoo with sodium chloride it won't take all of it off the first time but it will make your hair start to revert. HTH!



YAY!! Thanks for this info! My dream hasnt been killed afterall!! Now working on getting into the hot little bikini MIGHT pose a problem...................


----------



## winterinatl

AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL @ BKT on the DL.... I'll tell a radical sista to come and get these knots out of my ends if she is so concerned with the state of my hair...for crying out loud...I wish somebody would say something to me. I would kindly ask them to come detangle me at each wash...they would then likely suggest that I get a BKT or something!
> 
> I plan to brush the solution on to a small section and then use a medium/fine tooth comb to comb out the excess, section by section until I am done.
> 
> There has been strong emphasis on not getting too much product on the hair.


 OMgosh I just realized we are both in ATL  (  ) we could have a BKT party!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

winterinatl said:


> OMgosh I just realized we are both in ATL  (  ) we could have a BKT party!!


Girl you know how to flat iron? LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Chameleonchick said:


> When I called Global they told me if you go to the beach the treatment will only last half as long. So if it would usually last 4 months then it would only last 2 months by going to the beach. Also she said if you happen to use a shampoo with sodium chloride it won't take all of it off the first time but it will make your hair start to revert. HTH!


This would only be a problem if I paid someone $300.00 to do my hair. If I did it myself, well then no biggie...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

PrincessKia said:


> What type/brands of conditioners are you ladies using after the treatment? For weekly conditioning?
> Is the idea to use non-sulfate shampoo and conditioner?


I haven't done the treatment yet, but I plan to use Joico Moisture recovery and their daily protein reconstructor. I will use MillCreek Keratin shampoo or cowash.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

So after reading much about this and knowing someone who's gotten it done, I'm def going to do this in another few weeks... My question is this... My hair generally hates products that have protein in them, especially heavy protein... I do a protein treatment about once a month when my hair starts to get too soft.  In comparision, how can one apply a treatment such as this, and also subsequently, and it not have the same damaging, dry, brittling effect that protein in products cause to my hair?  TIA


----------



## winterinatl

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl you know how to flat iron? LOL


 For real though, we might need to consider this.  It might be easier.....hmmm but my stuff just got ordered a day or so ago, yours will be here sooner.


----------



## healthytext

jayjaycurlz said:


> Beautiful!!


 


Titansgirl said:


> Healthytext,
> 
> I just looked at your album and I just have to say........YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!!


 


Veejee said:


> Woooh chile. Your hair makes me want to go back to WL it's so pretty. To bad I hate combing my hair.  I'll just stare at yours!


 
Thank you so much! And Veejee, I hate combing too.  Monday night I combed it for the first time since doing the treatment on Friday. It was so nice to look down at my sink and not see a sprinkling of broken hairs.



PrincessKia said:


> What type/brands of conditioners are you ladies using after the treatment? For weekly conditioning?
> Is the idea to use non-sulfate shampoo and conditioner?


 
I think I'll be using Rejuvenol's after care products to start. I bought the set on eBay for $75 (included 8oz - After Treatment Shampoo, 8oz - After Treatment Conditioner, 8oz - Clarifying Shampoo, 4oz - La Brasiliana BKT solution, 4oz - Frizz Away Serum) from seller easy1b. I thought it was a decent deal. They don't have any listings up now but just an FYI for anyone who might be interested in the future. Also, a different seller has the entire Rejuvenol set up now for $115.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Wow this thread has blown up. I have been doing BKT somewhat secretly since last year. I thought I would get yelled at for it,on this site but apparently things have changed! The only complaint I have is after I put the treatment on, I can't really comb my hair. Its sticky. Perhaps I'm using too much? Maybe I didnt flat iron enough times? I definitely used more than 3 oz. When I watched Brittney's you tube vid she said not to use much product. I have the QOD Max and it does a fabulous job but I would like to be able to comb more during the flat ironing process. Once I wash it the hair is no longer sticky but I hate waiting. Any tips?


 Your hair is looking really good I might add. I was looking at your updates. It seems down low bkting has done you good.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> So after reading much about this and knowing someone who's gotten it done, I'm def going to do this in another few weeks... My question is this... My hair generally hates products that have protein in them, especially heavy protein... I do a protein treatment about once a month when my hair starts to get too soft. In comparision, how can one apply a treatment such as this, and also subsequently, and it not have the same damaging, dry, brittling effect that protein in products cause to my hair? TIA


 
I was thinking about this myself. BUT then I keep reading how soft and moisturized everyone says their hair feels. I think I'll just follow up with a lot of moisturizing conditioners. Hopefully someone else can chime in about this.


----------



## tnorenberg

Titansgirl said:


> Tnorenberg,
> 
> I used the Morango flavor.   The results were fabulous.  I think the different scents are used for what smells you want to breathe in.  My neice walked out on the patio while I was putting the treatment in and said that it smelled like fruit.
> 
> I went with the Morango scent just out of curiosity, just to see what it smelled like...



Thanks. I was a little concerned about fumes or chemically smells.  So, it smells nice, eh?
 


Chameleonchick said:


> So...what does it smell like? A sweet yummy tropical fruit? What is a Morango anyways?
> 
> Just looked it up(morango) its a strawberry so this is portuguese for strawberry?



Hmmmm, interesting. Chocolate or strawberries. Sonwhatthe heck does the Marine Algae one smell like..seaweed? Yuck


----------



## tnorenberg

Titansgirl said:


> PGirl,
> 
> When I did my first bkt treatment I used too much.  I used a little over 3oz.  My hair was very heavy when I proceeded with the blow drying portion.  I turned out okay after the flat iron section, but my beloved chi flat iron doesn't go up to 450 degrees.
> 
> I used the Softliss brand.
> 
> I used less than 2 oz when I performed my 2nd bkt treatment 7 days later.  The results were excellent!




So for  BSL length hair would 2oz be enough?


----------



## Titansgirl

Tnorenberg, I was surprised that I used less tha 2 oz, but what I did differently than the 1st treatment was to put a small amount on the end of the brush and start combingit thru.  Then I too the excess amount and put it on my ends.  I think 2oz should be okay.


----------



## CoCoRica

Titansgirl said:


> I went to TJMax and purchased the Rusk flat iron. I used it during the 2nd treatment. I worked so much better than my Chi. I used the Softliss brand which allows you to wash your hair after an hour after the flatiron step.
> 
> Once I completed the entire process, I did a comparison test between my chi and the rusk flat iron from TJMax. I flat ironed my right half of my hair with the chi and the left half of the hair with the rusk. I didn't notice a big difference between the two flat irons. This test was performed after my final rinse. Which is after the deep conditioning process when using the Softliss brand.


 
Thanks. I have the 1st CHI that came out and it only gets up to 375. I ended up getting the Babyliss Pro Ceramic for $24.99. 

For anyone in the RDU area the TJMaxx in Knightdale has them (none in Garner).They also have huge bottles of Giovanni poos and con's for 12.99. 

It will be awhile before I make my purchase. I decided to give Miss Jessie's Salon a shot. I wont get any chemical service. I prefer to try the BKT on naked hair. 

So I can show all the other 4a/b's looking for options.


----------



## Nuelle

hey ladies! I am considering getting this done professionally and my stylist uses la-brasiliana brand which comes with a poo, a conditioner, all-in-one instant treatment, and shine. I am hoping to find a cheaper alternative to la-brasiliana products which contain sls and would like to know:

What shampoos and conditioners do you use in between treatments? Does the brand you use come with its own shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I plan to use MillCreek Keratin Shampoo


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CoCoRica said:


> Thanks. I have the 1st CHI that came out and it only gets up to 375. I ended up getting the Babyliss Pro Ceramic for $24.99.
> 
> For anyone in the RDU area the TJMaxx in Knightdale has them (none in Garner).They also have huge bottles of Giovanni poos and con's for 12.99.
> 
> It will be awhile before I make my purchase. I decided to give Miss Jessie's Salon a shot. I wont get any chemical service. I prefer to try the BKT on naked hair.
> 
> So I can show all the other 4a/b's looking for options.


The Giovanni Poo has Sodium Chloride  in it...read your labels! My smooth as silk poo might be going to the trade forum.  My poor son can only use but so much shampoo


----------



## PinkSkates

luckiestdestiny said:


> I was thinking about this myself. BUT then I keep reading how soft and moisturized everyone says their hair feels. I think I'll just follow up with a lot of moisturizing conditioners. Hopefully someone else can chime in about this.


 
Aloha LD,
I just saw your question and I answered it over at KMH.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PinkSkates said:


> Aloha LD,
> I just saw your question and I answered it over at KMH.


 Thanks so much PinkSkates!


----------



## winterinatl

I got my QOD gold AND my Rsessions root control iron today!  I am excited to get started, but first I need to get shampoo and conditioner.  I also need a *good* clarifier.  I only have Suave right now, is that good enough?


----------



## sheba1

winterinatl said:


> I got my QOD gold AND my Rsessions root control iron today!  I am excited to get started, but first I need to get shampoo and conditioner.  I also need a *good* clarifier.  I only have Suave right now, is that good enough?



Hot dog!  You are ready   If it's Suave clarifying shampoo, that'll be fine.  I was a little disappointed when my Global package arrived and saw their clarifying shampoo was just... well, clarifying shampoo.  It's got sulfates, sodium chloride and the whole deal!  So I'm sure, if it's Suave clarifying, you'll be fine.

As for shampoo and conditioner you'll probably be surprised how many of your own products already fit the bill?  Do you have any natural shampoos and conditioners?  They're generally sodium chloride free.  If no, you can grab some L'oreal EverPure Color Care shampoo and conditioner from the store.  I also co-wash more than shampoo now that I'm bkt'd and Vo5 Clarifying conditioner is pretty awesome and color-safe.  Most products that are safe for colored hair are safe for bkt.  You still want to check for the absence of sodium chloride, but they are generally going to work.


----------



## honeybadgirl

tnorenberg said:


> So for  BSL length hair would 2oz be enough?



from what i have been reading and watching about this i think 3oz would be better for bsl. i dont think 2oz is enough


----------



## winterinatl

sheba1 said:


> Hot dog! You are ready  If it's Suave clarifying shampoo, that'll be fine. I was a little disappointed when my Global package arrived and saw their clarifying shampoo was just... well, clarifying shampoo. It's got sulfates, sodium chloride and the whole deal! So I'm sure, if it's Suave clarifying, you'll be fine.
> 
> As for shampoo and conditioner you'll probably be surprised how many of your own products already fit the bill? Do you have any natural shampoos and conditioners? They're generally sodium chloride free. If no, you can grab some L'oreal EverPure Color Care shampoo and conditioner from the store. I also co-wash more than shampoo now that I'm bkt'd and Vo5 Clarifying conditioner is pretty awesome and color-safe. Most products that are safe for colored hair are safe for bkt. You still want to check for the absence of sodium chloride, but they are generally going to work.


Thanks for the rec's, girl. I did need choices that didn't require more ordering and waiting.  

I'm hoping this treatment will give me the ability to retain my ends long enough to get over the BSL hump I've been at for YEARS.  It should also let me transition fairly easily.  However, the whole point of the transition was to have healthier hair, which may not be necessary anymore after using BKT.

We shall see.

I'll post pics when I decide to do the treatment!


----------



## sheba1

winterinatl said:


> Thanks for the rec's, girl. I did need choices that didn't require more ordering and waiting.



Anytime! You're very welcome.



> I'm hoping this treatment will give me the ability to retain my ends long enough to get over the BSL hump I've been at for YEARS.  It should also let me transition fairly easily. * However, the whole point of the transition was to have healthier hair, which may not be necessary anymore after using BKT.*
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> I'll post pics when I decide to do the treatment!


This is my hope for many on the boards!  Many women want to be natural and that's awesome!  But on the boards, I can see there are just as many that would love to be relaxed but can't figure out how to have healthy relaxed hair for their hair type.  I really hope BKT helps these individuals.  I'm natural, been so for years, but I'm all about options.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

winterinatl said:


> I got my QOD gold AND my Rsessions root control iron today!  I am excited to get started, but first I need to get shampoo and conditioner.  I also need a *good* clarifier.  I only have Suave right now, is that good enough?



I am so disappointed needless to say. I set aside this day to do my hair, and now I have no product...



> If you will notice in your email below. You stated that the order was prepared Friday May 15th and would ship May 16th, the very day you sent the email. I took you for your word.  I expected the product to be in the mail and when I did not hear back from you, I knew everything was good.
> 
> Can you produce an email that you sent to me notifying me of a problem with the shipment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Forwarded Message ----
> *From:*
> *To:*
> *Sent:* Saturday, May 16, 2009 2:04:10 PM
> *Subject:* Re: QOD Gold Delivery Date??
> 
> Hi,
> I always mail priority. *The order was prepared yesterday and will be shipped today*. I'll send you the tracking number as soon as I do and it will be shipping from Texas, so it should not take more than three days.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jenny


----------



## sunbubbles

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so disappointed needless today. I set aside this day to do my hair, and now I have no product...



oooooo! I cant wait to see the pics when you get done!!

ETA: Ok just to clarify ( no pun intended LOL) when you re-apply the treatment for the 2nd and ongoing treatments, you have to re-clarify the hair beforehand  correct??


----------



## Titansgirl

sunbubbles said:


> oooooo! I cant wait to see the pics when you get done!!
> 
> ETA: Ok just to clarify ( no pun intended LOL) when you re-apply the treatment for the 2nd and ongoing treatments, you have to re-clarify the hair beforehand  correct??



Sunbubbles thats what I did when I did the 2nd treatment.  The results were even better than my 1st one.


----------



## Titansgirl

FYI BKT'er,

I sent an email to Softliss today in reference to my water softener and the salt that is used in it.  The response is pasted below:

ME:
I have a water softener that I put salt pellets in for the treatment.  Will the salt in the water cause the BKT treatment to wear off faster?

SOFTLISS's response:
It shouldn't! But worst case senario it might cut a week off the effect.


----------



## Dak

Atlanta, that's so disappointing!  That kinda happened with me when I ordered from her too.  I had ordered on a Saturday morning, the website said she'd take 24 hours to prepare the order, so I had expected it on Wednesday, which is my day off.  Instead, she didn't process it until Monday, so I didn't get it until Thursday, which is the story of how I almost pulled an all nighter that day.  

I hope you get your order tomorrow, I can't wait to see pictures!  I haven't washed my hair yet, it's still looking good, there really is something about the way the hair *hangs* that is unique, I plan to wash on Saturday, so I'll post pictures again then.  I'm thinking about changing my routine, I usually wet set & sit under the dryer, but with the weather heating up, I'm thinking about air drying, then flat ironing.  In the past, that's been too rough for my hair, so it will be great if my hair can stay healthy without roller setting.  

:





AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so disappointed needless today. I set aside this day to do my hair, and now I have no product...


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Has anyone used Global Keratin, Cacao Intelligent Blowout or Organic Thermo Fusion? If so, what were your results? 

Thanks!


----------



## nomoweavesfome

PrincessKia said:


> What type/brands of conditioners are you ladies using after the treatment? For weekly conditioning?
> Is the idea to use non-sulfate shampoo and conditioner?


 

I found that reinforcing the keratin into the hair helps me a lot.  I use aphogee keratin 2 min conditioner and the aphogee tea tree keratin reconstructor.  I let air dry  95 % , blow dry for a couple minutes  and flat iron again - it comes out just like the first day!  It's awesome - with hardly any breakage or shedding at all- that would never happen without treatment!
- oh ad i use creme of nature old bottle with green letters - it has no sls.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

nomoweavesfome said:


> I found that reinforcing the keratin into the hair helps me a lot.  I use aphogee keratin 2 min conditioner and the aphogee tea tree keratin reconstructor.  I let air dry  95 % , blow dry for a couple minutes  and flat iron again - it comes out just like the first day!  It's awesome - with hardly any breakage or shedding at all- that would never happen without treatment!
> - oh ad i use creme of nature old bottle with green letters - it has no sls.



Which 'brand' of BKT are you using?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dak said:


> Atlanta, that's so disappointing!  That kinda happened with me when I ordered from her too.  I had ordered on a Saturday morning, the website said she'd take 24 hours to prepare the order, so I had expected it on Wednesday, which is my day off.  Instead, she didn't process it until Monday, so I didn't get it until Thursday, which is the story of how I almost pulled an all nighter that day.
> 
> I hope you get your order tomorrow, I can't wait to see pictures!  I haven't washed my hair yet, it's still looking good, there really is something about the way the hair *hangs* that is unique, I plan to wash on Saturday, so I'll post pictures again then.  I'm thinking about changing my routine, I usually wet set & sit under the dryer, but with the weather heating up, I'm thinking about air drying, then flat ironing.  In the past, that's been too rough for my hair, so it will be great if my hair can stay healthy without roller setting.
> 
> :


Thank you Dak, she hasn't sent it at all she said it was held up at customs after she told me it was packaged up and ready to go last Saturday.

I placed an order with the vendor that Cutenss used to get her BKT on Ebay I should have it Saturday.  Needless to say I'm miffed about the "mix-up" with my order.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

winterinatl said:


> Thanks for the rec's, girl. I did need choices that didn't require more ordering and waiting.
> 
> I'm hoping this treatment will give me the ability to retain my ends long enough to get over the BSL hump I've been at for YEARS.  It should also let me transition fairly easily.  However, the whole point of the transition was to have healthier hair, which may not be necessary anymore after using BKT.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> I'll post pics when I decide to do the treatment!


The QOD Gold is supposed to be more concentrated than the other brands so you use 30% less. I was cautioned not to use too much QOD Gold because it will make the hair sticky.  PinkSkates and all her hair only used 2 oz.  I could probably get by with 3/4 oz


----------



## winterinatl

AtlantaJJ said:


> The QOD Gold is supposed to be more concentrated than the other brands so you use 30% less. I was cautioned not to use too much QOD Gold because it will make the hair sticky. PinkSkates and all her hair only used 2 oz. I could probably get by with 3/4 oz


 I'm sad you didn't get yours.   I was looking forward to your results.  Rest assured I'd have done mine by now but haven't had the time.  I don't want to rush at all.

I was thinking about Friday night, but I have graduation ceremony to attend Sunday afternoon and am worried about having that cap on my head.  

Do you all think that the cap will be bad to put on?


----------



## Dak

winterinatl said:


> Do you all think that the cap will be bad to put on?



I think you'll be fine.  At most, you may want to touch it up again with the flat iron in places but overall it will be fine.

I did the treatment on Thursday night, Saturday & Sunday I did a yoga workshop and no way was I letting all this hair go free.  I twisted it up on top of my head, no problems with dents or frizz.  

Are you graduating?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dak

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you Dak, she hasn't sent it at all she said it was held up at customs after she told me it was packaged up and ready to go last Saturday.
> 
> I placed an order with the vendor that Cutenss used to get her BKT on Ebay I should have it Saturday.  Needless to say I'm miffed about the "mix-up" with my order.



Customs?  She's in Texas, you're in Atlanta, right?  That's bizarre.  Too bad, she doesn't seem very serious about her business if she's sending shipping notifications then not shipping...  Not good.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

winterinatl said:


> I'm sad you didn't get yours.   I was looking forward to your results.  Rest assured I'd have done mine by now but haven't had the time.  I don't want to rush at all.
> 
> I was thinking about Friday night, but I have graduation ceremony to attend Sunday afternoon and am worried about having that cap on my head.
> 
> Do you all think that the cap will be bad to put on?


I read if you get any crimps or crinkles during your 4 day period to flat iron them back straight again. Perhaps that will work with the cap imprint.


----------



## Rapunzel*

would a hot comb + a 395 temp flat iron work? or should i buy a knock off chi from sally's?


----------



## Keedah

Ok I have my 2.5oz of Global BKT sitting right here. Dont know when Ima try and do my hair though!


----------



## Kacie

Rapunzel* said:


> would a hot comb + a 395 temp flat iron work? or should i buy a knock off chi from sally's?



TJMaxx/Marshalls has Babyliss Pro ($25) and Rusk ($30) flat irons.  The Babyliss has a max temp of 450 and the Rusk has a max of 446.


----------



## PinkSkates

AtlantaJJ, I'm sorry about your delay, but I am patiently awaiting for you to take the BKT dive. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rapunzel*

Kacie said:


> TJMaxx/Marshalls has Babyliss Pro ($25) and Rusk ($30) flat irons.  The Babyliss has a max temp of 450 and the Rusk has a max of 446.


thanks so you would recommend these two over the gpv at sallys?
i need to hit up tj's

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Kacie

Rapunzel* said:


> thanks so you would recommend these two over the gpv at sallys?
> i need to hit up tj's
> 
> thanks for the feedback



I have that Sally's Chi iron and it's just ok.  Plus the max temp is only about 410 if I remember correctly. I'm positive that it doesn't go up to 450.  I purchased the Babyliss to use exclusively for BKT, whenever I decide to actually apply it.


----------



## sheba1

jayjaycurlz said:


> Has anyone used Global Keratin, Cacao Intelligent Blowout or Organic Thermo Fusion? If so, what were your results?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Jayjaycurlz, I'm 4a/b natural and used the Global Keratin 2%.  You can see the results of my first and second treatment in my fotki.

Have you seen Brittany's channel on Youtube?  I know she uses the Global 4% and has been for over a year.  You can check out her channel here.



nomoweavesfome said:


> *I found that reinforcing the keratin into the hair helps me a lot.  I use aphogee keratin 2 min conditioner and the aphogee tea tree keratin reconstructor.*  I let air dry  95 % , blow dry for a couple minutes  and flat iron again - it comes out just like the first day!  It's awesome - with hardly any breakage or shedding at all- that would never happen without treatment!
> - oh ad i use creme of nature old bottle with green letters - it has no sls.



Hot dog!  Great advice, thanks Nomoweaves!


----------



## tnorenberg

AtlantaJJ said:


> I plan to use MillCreek Keratin Shampoo



I just bought that sh/co at The Vitamin Shoppe today. They have the new reformulated one w/ Keratin as the second ingredient on the co.


----------



## Dak

Are you sure it will be OK?  I just googled the ingredients:  

Keratin Shampoo&Conditioner, Mill Creek (16 oz.)

The Best of Nature for Nourished Beauty. Keratin Shampoo with Panthenol, Rosemary and Chamomile. Keratin, the primary protein of your hair, contains the essential amino acids needed for healthy-looking, shiny hair. Keratin and Panthenol coat each individual strand of hair to smooth and protect. Infused with precious herbs, our Repair formula will give your hair renewed inner strength for greater elasticity, reduced breakage and a natural, healthy bounce. Your hair will shine and finally behave with regular use of this rich, gentle cleanser. Repair formula, improves elasticity, pH balanced. 

Ingredients: 
Deionized Water, SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Keratin, Henna Extract, Chamomile Extract, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Comfrey Extract, Quillaja Extract, Barley Extract, Balsam Peru, Apple Pectin, Allantoin, Sodium Caseinate, Zinc Chloride, Magnesium Citrate, Disodium EDTA, Tocopherol (vitamin E), Octyl Dimethyl PABA, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolindinyl Urea, Fragrance, Caramel.





tnorenberg said:


> I just bought that sh/co at The Vitamin Shoppe today. They have the new reformulated one w/ Keratin as the second ingredient on the co.



Shouldn't we avoid Sodium Laureth Sulfate?


----------



## Rapunzel*

Kacie said:


> I have that Sally's Chi iron and it's just ok.  Plus the max temp is only about 410 if I remember correctly. I'm positive that it doesn't go up to 450.  I purchased the Babyliss to use exclusively for BKT, whenever I decide to actually apply it.


thanks so much!

im going to tj max once i decide whether or not to get the BKT done. i want to so bad though


----------



## tnorenberg

Dak said:


> Are you sure it will be OK?  I just googled the ingredients:
> 
> Keratin Shampoo&Conditioner, Mill Creek (16 oz.)
> 
> The Best of Nature for Nourished Beauty. Keratin Shampoo with Panthenol, Rosemary and Chamomile. Keratin, the primary protein of your hair, contains the essential amino acids needed for healthy-looking, shiny hair. Keratin and Panthenol coat each individual strand of hair to smooth and protect. Infused with precious herbs, our Repair formula will give your hair renewed inner strength for greater elasticity, reduced breakage and a natural, healthy bounce. Your hair will shine and finally behave with regular use of this rich, gentle cleanser. Repair formula, improves elasticity, pH balanced.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deionized Water, SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Keratin, Henna Extract, Chamomile Extract, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Comfrey Extract, Quillaja Extract, Barley Extract, Balsam Peru, Apple Pectin, Allantoin, Sodium Caseinate, Zinc Chloride, Magnesium Citrate, Disodium EDTA, Tocopherol (vitamin E), Octyl Dimethyl PABA, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolindinyl Urea, Fragrance, Caramel.
> 
> Shouldn't we avoid Sodium Laureth Sulfate?


\\

Sodium Chloride= salt that will strip the Keratin coating from the hair. In general it is good to avoid shampoos with SLS but not really necessary for BKT. But if you find one w/ high keratin and w/o SLS PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Dak

tnorenberg said:


> \\
> 
> Sodium Chloride= salt that will strip the Keratin coating from the hair. In general it is good to avoid shampoos with SLS but not really necessary for BKT. But if you find one w/ high keratin and w/o SLS PLEASE let me know.



The instructions I got from the seller from eBay (lonestar beauty) said to avoid both sodium chloride & sulfates, which has not been easy to find.


----------



## sheba1

Since my BKTs I bounce back and forth between cowashing and Mill Creek Biotin Shampoo:

Deionized water, biotin, hydrolyzed keratin, peppermint oil, hydrolyzed elastin, niacin, folic acid, panthenol (provitamin B5), organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, jojoba oil, inositol, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut oil), octyl dimethyl PABA, styrene / acrylates copolymer, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.

As you can see it does have sodium myreth sulfate, but it's lower on the list of ingredients.  It doesn't sud much and I'm thinking of pouring it into a bottle with added oil to make it even more gentle. So far I haven't had any issue.

If you look for products that say "safe for colored hair" and "natural" it will lead you closer to the products that you want for bkt'd hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Does anyone have the list of ingredients to the Joico Liquid Reconstructor?  I'm thinking that would be an excellent before flat iron treatment as long as it doesn't have Sodium Cloride in the list, which all their K-Pak conditoners do   I might be having a sale soon...


----------



## Chameleonchick

Argh so the mill creek keratin shampoo is a no go? I just ordered it. 

Atlanta JJ the intense hydrator and liquid recon does not have sodium chloride but my other joico stuff does.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Chameleonchick said:


> Argh so the mill creek keratin shampoo is a no go? I just ordered it.
> 
> Atlanta JJ the intense hydrator and liquid recon does not have sodium chloride but my other joico stuff does.


As far as I know, Mill Creek Keratin is okay... I'll check my bottle again...

Did someone say its not good?


----------



## Chameleonchick

AtlantaJJ said:


> As far as I know, Mill Creek Keratin is okay... I'll check my bottle again...
> 
> Did someone say its not good?


 

I'm only saying that because it was listed somewhere above that it had Sodium Lauryl Sulfate. I thought it would have been sulfate free.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Chameleonchick said:


> I'm only saying that because it was listed somewhere above that it had Sodium Lauryl Sulfate. I thought it would have been sulfate free.


It has Sodium Myreth Sulfate down about 12th on the ingredients list..

That's pretty low I wonder what's the difference between that and the SLSs

ETA:

It also has Sodium Caseinate, and Sodium Bezoate way down the lable as well. I wonder what those are...

Shampoo Ingredients:



> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin, panthenol (provitamin B5), henna extract, chamomile extract, nettle extract, rosemary extract, comfrey extract, quillaja extract, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidropopyl betaine (coconut oil), cocamphoacetate lauramide, balsam peru, apple pectin, allantoin, sodium caseinate, magnesium citrate, disodium EDTA, tocopherol (vitamin E), organic aloe vera gel, octyl dimethyl PABA, citric acid, organic essential oil, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.



MillCreek Keratin Conditioner Ingredients:



> Deionized water, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, cottonseed oil, hydrolyzed keratin, panthenol (provitamin B5), balsam peru, olive oil, retinyl palmitate (vitamin A) cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), tocopherol (vitamin E), rosemary extract, barley extract, hydrolyzed RNA, hydrolyzed stearate, sodium caseinate, sodium proplyparaben, diazolidinyl urea, fragrance, carmine, caramel.Deionized water, hydrolyzed kerain, cottonseed oil, panthenol (provitamin B5), balsam peru, olive oil, retinyl palmitate (vitamin A), tocopherol (vitamin E), rosemary extract, barley extract, stearalkonium chloride (fiber base content), glyceryl stearate, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, octyl dimethyl PABA, PEG- 100 stearate, sodium caseinate, sodium hydroxide, corn oil, organic aloe vera gel, citric acid, organic essential oil, caramel, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.


ETAA:


> Sodium myreth sulfate, or sodium myristyl ether sulfate (SMES), is a detergent and surfactant found in many personal care products (soaps, shampoos, toothpaste etc.). It is a cheap and very effective foaming agent. Its CAS registry number is [025446-80-4].
> Chemical structure of sodium myreth sulfate
> 
> Sodium myreth sulfate is very similar to sodium laureth sulfate; the only difference is two more carbons in the fatty alcohol molecule on the hydrophobic tail. Both detergents are manufactured by ethoxylation which 1,4-dioxane may be produced.
> 
> Its chemical formula is CH3(CH2)12CH2(OCH2CH2)nOSO3Na. Sometimes the number represented by "n" is specified in the name, as laureth-n sulfate (unsubscripted), for example laureth-2 sulfate.


----------



## winterinatl

Dak said:


> I think you'll be fine. At most, you may want to touch it up again with the flat iron in places but overall it will be fine.
> 
> I did the treatment on Thursday night, Saturday & Sunday I did a yoga workshop and no way was I letting all this hair go free. I twisted it up on top of my head, no problems with dents or frizz.
> 
> Are you graduating? Congratulations!!!


 The faculty at the high school I work at are dressing in full regalia for the HS graduates  .  I never walked in college so am excited to wear the regalia of my alma matter (Clark Atlanta Univ.)!


----------



## Chameleonchick

AtlantaJJ said:


> It has Sodium Myreth Sulfate down about 12th on the ingredients list..
> 
> That's pretty low I wonder what's the difference between that and the SLSs
> 
> ETA:
> 
> It also has Sodium Caseinate, and Sodium Bezoate way down the lable as well. I wonder what those are...
> 
> Shampoo Ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> MillCreek Keratin Conditioner Ingredients:
> 
> 
> ETAA:



Thanks! 

How long should I wait to do the BKT after taking my twists down? I am so excited about it. I took them down last night and used my joico this morning. My hair did really well this set.


----------



## Dak

Does anyone know if there is a difference between Sodium myreth sulfate and sodium myreth solfate (coconut oil-derived) Elucence MB Shampoo?  Are they just spelling it creatively?


----------



## Stella B.

Dak said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between Sodium myreth sulfate and sodium myreth solfate (coconut oil-derived) Elucence MB Shampoo?  Are they just spelling it creatively?



Dak, I just googled sodium myreth solfate and sodium myreth sulfate came up. So I'm thinking the solfate word is creative spelling, or a printing error. When I BKT (later this year) I will try to stay away from any shampoos or conditioning products that have the word sodium ________ on the ingredient label!!


----------



## sunshinne368

So I purchased the Organic Thermo BKT on ebay for $45! I will be trying this as soon as it comes! I henna this week! Any one else try this product?


----------



## Kacie

So....I took the plunge this past Friday and today was my first wash.  I'm a fine stranded relaxed 4b (18 weeks post).  The results post wash are great. I washed with CON green, conditioned with AO Island Naturals,then sprayed with Chi Keratin Mist (thanks Marshalls) and applied a little NTM silk touch.
It looks and feels as if I'm 5 weeks post and not 18.  

*Likes:* 
More manageable
Smooth Feeling

*Dislikes*
The fumes from applying/blowdrying
Not being able to wash for 48 hours

Next time I will use either Sofliss or Organic Thermo Fusion so I can wash same day.  I will also invest in a fume extractor.

ETA: I used QOD gold.


----------



## ROZELIDA_80

Is there such a thing as a detangling clarifying shampoo? 

I am afraid of trying to detangle wet hair with no product.  I am relaxed but have several under processed areas as well as new growth.  I already wash in sections but still use conditioner to detangle.

How did everyone else get through this step?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> So I purchased the Organic Thermo BKT on ebay for $45! I will be trying this as soon as it comes! I henna this week! Any one else try this product?


It looks like you already have a BKT!! Pretty hair!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Chameleonchick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How long should I wait to do the BKT after taking my twists down? I am so excited about it. I took them down last night and used my joico this morning. My hair did really well this set.


I would wash condition and DC really good before the BKT  and if you color,  you want to color during this time as well.  Other than that you are good to go!



Kacie said:


> So....I took the plunge this past Friday and today was my first wash.  I'm a fine stranded relaxed 4b (18 weeks post).  The results post wash are great. I washed with CON green, conditioned with AO Island Naturals,then sprayed with Chi Keratin Mist (thanks Marshalls) and applied a little NTM silk touch.
> It looks and feels as if I'm 5 weeks post and not 18.
> 
> *Likes:*
> More manageable
> Smooth Feeling
> 
> *Dislikes*
> The fumes from applying/blowdrying
> Not being able to wash for 48 hours
> 
> Next time I will use either Sofliss or Organic Thermo Fusion so I can wash same day.  I will also invest in a fume extractor.
> 
> ETA: I used QOD gold.


I haven't done my first wash yet but ditto on the fumes. I am definitely going to look into a fume extractor myself.  Does Home Depot sell those I wonder :scratchch 



ROZELIDA_80 said:


> Is there such a thing as a detangling clarifying shampoo?
> 
> I am afraid of trying to detangle wet hair with no product.  I am relaxed but have several under processed areas as well as new growth.  I already wash in sections but still use conditioner to detangle.
> 
> How did everyone else get through this step?


This was one of the scariest parts for me and to be quite frank, I punked out and opted for a texturizer just to reduce my shrinkage. I was so worried about pulling my hair out by doing a comb out with no product.  I am very glad I did it that way because it made that whole process a breeze compared to a nightmare.

I don't think you will have problems. The BKT is perfect if you are under processed or have areas that a processed different than others, ect. It makes your hair uniform. 

I detangled under running water and combed it down in the shower after washing out the clarifiying shampoo and I dried that way under a hooded dryer before putting on the BKT soluton.  This should keep you fairly tangle free.  I then put the BKT solution on in sections making sure to comb through first with a big tooth comb and then with a medium tooth to evenly distribute the product. 

Then I blow dried as instructed and I only lost like 3-5 strands which is way better than normal for me. Me and the blow drier never got along when I was natural.


----------



## cutenss

HOT stuff AJJ!  Loving the instense shine your hair has.  Are you loving the BKT?  Will you do it again?  I didn't have the fume problem that others have.  Or maybe I didn't notice.  I do work at a hospital, and have smelled it all.  Nice job AJJ!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> HOT stuff AJJ!  Loving the instense shine your hair has.  Are you loving the BKT?  Will you do it again?  I didn't have the fume problem that others have.  Or maybe I didn't notice.  I do work at a hospital, and have smelled it all.  Nice job AJJ!


Thank you and will I do it again.. Oh yes!! No doubt about it. I haven't had my hair this straight since the 1980s when I used to get the Cali silky presses before they called them that in Los Angeles.  Back then they used to call them dry presses because they didn't use any oils and your hair had swing when they finished.  That's what the BKT reminds me of.

The smell to me was a little stronger than the typical press & curl smell as well (from what I can remember) Those combs used to be smokin. But my hair was never damaged. I'm not sure how they used to do that.


----------



## PinkSkates

Congratulations AJJ!Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Welcome to the SWBKTH Club! BKT may become a staple for me!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Great job!!!  The naked blow out is also what scares me about doing BKT on my own.  When I had it done at the salon the second time, the stylist did a rollerset to dry my hair instead of a naked blowout.



AtlantaJJ said:


> This was one of the scariest parts for me and to be quite frank, I punked out and opted for a texturizer just to reduce my shrinkage. I was so worried about pulling my hair out by doing a comb out with no product. I am very glad I did it that way because it made that whole process a breeze compared to a nightmare.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Atlanta, your hair is blindin' me, enuf already!!  *where is my postman?*


----------



## Blessed2bless

Oh My AJJ! Your results are great!


----------



## tnorenberg

sheba1 said:


> Since my BKTs I bounce back and forth between cowashing and Mill Creek Biotin Shampoo:
> 
> Deionized water, biotin, hydrolyzed keratin, peppermint oil, hydrolyzed elastin, niacin, folic acid, panthenol (provitamin B5), organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, jojoba oil, inositol, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut oil), octyl dimethyl PABA, styrene / acrylates copolymer, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.
> 
> As you can see it does have sodium myreth sulfate, but it's lower on the list of ingredients.  It doesn't sud much and I'm thinking of pouring it into a bottle with added oil to make it even more gentle. So far I haven't had any issue.
> 
> If you look for products that say "safe for colored hair" and "natural" it will lead you closer to the products that you want for bkt'd hair.



Maybe that's the one I should have  gotten. I didn't realize that one had Keratin so high up on the list too. Thanks


----------



## AtlantaJJ

PinkSkates said:


> Congratulations AJJ!Your hair is BEAUTIFUL! Welcome to the SWBKTH Club! BKT may become a staple for me!


 I kept thinking of you while flat ironing my BKT and the fact that you did yours on about 10 times more hair length and thickness than I have and realized how much work you did :notworthy

I'm excited about my prospects for length retention. I'm growing out all uneven from my big chop.  I had to trim an inch due to knotted ends and I could have easily trimmed an inch more but I couldn't just yet.


----------



## PinkSkates

AtlantaJJ said:


> I kept thinking of you while flat ironing my BKT and the fact that you did yours on about 10 times more hair length and thickness than I have and realized how much work you did :notworthy
> 
> I'm excited about my prospects for length retention. I'm growing out all uneven from my big chop. I had to trim an inch due to knotted ends and I could have easily trimmed an inch more but I couldn't just yet.


 
You're welcome chica! I ain't gonna lie it was a lot of work...6 hours worth! But it was so worth it.
My hair is loving BKT so far. And the most amazing part is my hair feels so moisturized days later without me having to manually add moisture to my hair.  I have friends and family members begging me to BKT their hair. I may have to open my own BKT home hair salon!


----------



## me-T

how much safer are the ether("formaldehyde-free) versions than the formaldehyde ones?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

PinkSkates said:


> You're welcome chica! I ain't gonna lie it was a lot of work...6 hours worth! But it was so worth it.
> My hair is loving BKT so far. And the most amazing part is my hair feels so moisturized days later without me having to manually add moisture to my hair.  I have friends and family members begging me to BKT their hair. I may have to open my own BKT home hair salon!


PinkSkates you could open a BKT salon, you are a walking talking hair advertisement!!  You would have the place packed with customers in no time. 

I mean how many hair stylists do you see with really long healthy hair? 

They are an endangered species!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

me-T said:


> how much safer are the ether("formaldehyde-free) versions than the formaldehyde ones?


I don't know the answer to your question but boy your siggy picture is FUNNY! :ha:


----------



## Blessed2bless

Does anyone know if you can do a perm. hair color right  before the the BKT?


----------



## Kacie

ROZELIDA_80 said:


> Is there such a thing as a detangling clarifying shampoo?
> 
> I am afraid of trying to detangle wet hair with no product.  I am relaxed but have several under processed areas as well as new growth.  I already wash in sections but still use conditioner to detangle.
> 
> How did everyone else get through this step?



I was scared of this step too, but after drying my hair it was so shiny and soft.  I detangled on dry hair before washing.  I washed in two sections with Kenra clarifying poo.  I then sat under my Pibbs for about 20 minutes.  I detangled after my hair was dry.


----------



## Dak

So how are people liking their hair after their first wash?  I've got to fine tune a better shampoo, I used Elasta QP, which a great detangling shampoo, but leaves my hair rather "coated" feeling, so after washing, conditioning, roller setting & flat ironing, my first wash felt rather product-y.  I've been wearing my hair twisted in a bun on the top of my head with some pieces down along the back & sides, I'm liking the shine & the way my texture is staying the same, though I'm still touching up my bangs & smoothing with a scarf in the morning.


----------



## sheba1

Just had my first wash of my third treatment yesterday morning.  Still in love; my hair is still curly; just bigger and looser curls.  I hit the gym yesterday morning.  After, I cowashed and wet bunned.  By the end of the day I had this adorable looking wash n go.  I really like this bkt thing.  My hair is still curly but so much more tamed.  Can't wait to see where my hair is in a year.

Sorry to hear about your hair feeling product-y.  hmmm Not sure what shampoo you might want to try next.  My favorite wash has been with my Vo5 clarifying conditioner.  I love the way it makes my hair feel so clean without feeling stripped.  This worked out for me even when I roller set one time.  I remember I used too much black n sassy cream set that time, though, so I think my curls came out a little frizzy as I separated them.


----------



## healthytext

I got lazy and let five days go by before washing. Once the water hit my hair I could tell my curl was a bit looser. My hair is no longer bulky because the frizz/fluff in the crown and back of my head is now a uniform texture along with the rest of my hair.

It took me much less time to roller set and a week later the curls are still super glossy and defined. My hair feels cool against my skin as if I put some moisturizing product in it but I haven't touched it since last Wednesday. The thing I'm happiest about is simply being able to run my fingers through the curls from root to tip without any tangling. I used to dread combing out roller sets.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AtlantaJJ said:


> I kept thinking of you while flat ironing my BKT and the fact that you did yours on about 10 times more hair length and thickness than I have and realized how much work you did :notworthy
> 
> I'm excited about my prospects for length retention. I'm growing out all uneven from my big chop. I had to trim an inch due to knotted ends and I could have easily trimmed an inch more but I couldn't just yet.


 
Wow.....you did it girl!!!!  It looks beautiful and so shiny too!!!

Ok, guess I have some reading to do...I have to find out all the details


----------



## thinbreaksUk

I finally got my QOD gold (after a two week wait) which meant that I couldn't do the treatment this past weekend (which was a 4 day weekend) as I had planned so I have to do it this weekend instead 

Do any UK ladies know of any shampoos and conditoners that don't have SLS and sodium chloride???? I have been into untold shops just reading the backs of bottles and they all have at least one of those ingredients in it.

Also what are good clarifying shampoos???

Please help i'm gonna do the treatment tomorrow evening.


----------



## ladylibra

geez i feel like i spent all morning reading this thread! 

very informative ladies, thank you. *taking notes*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have my hair in a ponytail ya'll first time in years it feels like. Tuesday I got a complement from my department's director on my hair and today I got a complement on my (phony pony) from a co-worker that I wouldn't expect to notice 

I get to wash today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

thinbreaksUk said:


> I finally got my QOD gold (after a two week wait) which meant that I couldn't do the treatment this past weekend (which was a 4 day weekend) as I had planned so I have to do it this weekend instead
> 
> Do any UK ladies know of any shampoos and conditoners that don't have SLS and sodium chloride???? I have been into untold shops just reading the backs of bottles and they all have at least one of those ingredients in it.
> 
> Also what are good clarifying shampoos???
> 
> Please help i'm gonna do the treatment tomorrow evening.


Can you get Nexus products? They have the Aloe Rid that's pretty good


----------



## AtlantaJJ

healthytext said:


> I got lazy and let five days go by before washing. Once the water hit my hair I could tell my curl was a bit looser. My hair is no longer bulky because the frizz/fluff in the crown and back of my head is now a uniform texture along with the rest of my hair.
> 
> It took me much less time to roller set and a week later the curls are still super glossy and defined. My hair feels cool against my skin as if I put some moisturizing product in it but I haven't touched it since last Wednesday. The thing I'm happiest about is simply being able to run my fingers through the curls from root to tip without any tangling. I used to dread combing out roller sets.



Go girl, lets see those curls!!


----------



## ladylibra

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have my hair in a ponytail ya'll first time in years it feels like. Tuesday I got a complement from my department's director on my hair and today I got a complement on my (phony pony) from a co-worker that I wouldn't expect to notice
> 
> I get to wash today!



pics coming, i hope?


----------



## crazydaze911

thinbreaksUk said:


> I finally got my QOD gold (after a two week wait) which meant that I couldn't do the treatment this past weekend (which was a 4 day weekend) as I had planned so I have to do it this weekend instead
> 
> Do any UK ladies know of any* shampoos and conditoners that don't have SLS and sodium chloride???? *I have been into untold shops just reading the backs of bottles and they all have at least one of those ingredients in it.
> 
> Also what are good clarifying shampoos???
> 
> Please help i'm gonna do the treatment tomorrow evening.




Loreal has a new one out that fits the criteria but there have been mixed reviews on this board about how good the condish is - i dont think u need smthg so slippery if you have the BKT anyways, so maybe it will be fine for u.  otherwise look on the back of products targeted for color treated hair - they dont strip color so they wont strip BKT.  If u decide on smthg natural just make sure it doesn't have 'sea salt' as an ingredient - its the same as sodium chloride. HTH


----------



## sheba1

Hey ladies, did my first wash n go yesterday.  Did some tweaking and did it again today.  Great result so I took pics!  Come and see  

3rd BKT and 2nd wash n go ever


----------



## sunshinne368

Ok ladies so my package arrived today!  I picked the Organic Thermo Fusion BKT! The instructions are a little different! 

1st Apply BKT to 30% damp hair
2nd You flat iron hair in the range of 380 to 450 F. Flat iron each section 5 to 10 times with out stopping.
3rd Wash hair with mild soap. 
4th apply conditioner or treatment ( which states for best results apply a treatment sold by the company that is not offered on the ebay site)
Finalize by drying the hair or using a flat ior and style.

The ingredients: Water, Cetaryl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propelene Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimoium Methosulfate, Quatemium-33, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polyquatemium-7 Cethyl hexanoate, Bis-isobutyl Peg/pppg-25/35/Amodimethicone copolymer, Polysobate-80 Butylene Glycol, Morbicid Acid, Mineral oil, Hydrogenated Sterene/Butadoeme Copolymer, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Fragances.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Dak

Wow, that's really different, washing it out immediately after flat ironing it in!  Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Is it a BKT or is it more like that liquid keratin one that lasts a few washes only?


----------



## sunshinne368

Its BKT because it has Morbicid Acid in it!erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> Its BKT because it has Morbicid Acid in it!erplexed


Is that the complete set of instructions you received?  Did you ask the vendor (a salon) if they do afro textured hair with that product and if so ask for specific instructions. There are too many options in there for my liking.


----------



## sunshinne368

The insturctions are more detailed. The range depends on the texture of hair and amount of heat needed to seal in the treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> The insturctions are more detailed. The range depends on the texture of hair and amount of heat needed to seal in the treatment.


That's good, they are a good vendor and very helpful. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## sunshinne368

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's good, they are a good vendor and very helpful. I can't wait to see your results.


 
Yes they are! BTW I love you hair  ! What shampo and conditioner are you using? I plan to use my chargin valley shampo bar and a mix of  TJ moisture spa conditioner, Abba pure moist condit, and some Aphogee 2min.


----------



## sunshinne368

well ladies here are my results! I love BKT! I am going to wash it out!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunshinne368 said:


> well ladies here are my results! I love BKT! I am going to wash it out!


 

Very pretty. Please post when you wash it out, how it looks if you can, and also let us know the difference of before and after! Looking good.


----------



## LAURENCE

Your hair came out great!  Can't wait to see the afterwash.


----------



## cutenss

Hey AJJ, liking your siggy picture


----------



## cutenss

That is very pretty   How long did it take?  Since that is the Ebay vendor, I will keep that product in mind, if you think its a keeper.  It looks that way, to me.


----------



## sheba1

sunshinne368 said:


> well ladies here are my results! I love BKT! I am going to wash it out!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Beautiful, Sunshinne! I think we could be hair twins...are you 3C/4A?


----------



## sunshinne368

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Beautiful, Sunshinne! I think we could be hair twins...are you 3C/4A?


 
Thank u! My hair has both 3c/4A through out! My hair has very loose curls! I was too tired to take pic, however after my work out today I will rinse and blow dry/ flat iron! My hair is really soft  ! Also I used Henna a week before the tx!


Thanks everyone, now how are u guys keeping up with maintaining this beautiful tx!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> well ladies here are my results! I love BKT! I am going to wash it out!


:wow:!!  You hair came out fabulous. I am going to do some research on BKT after care. I will email our vendor and see what their suggestion is also.

But what I'm reading so far, shampoos with keratin in them, condish w/ keratin, and  moisture is important.  A good liquid leave in.  I got this off a site



> *Pureology is just one choice. *There are many. Check out the ingredient list of your favorite shampoos. If it does not contain sodium chloride then it is alright to use.
> It is always a good idea to use a moisturizer and a leave in/spray on moisturizer.
> Continue to use some heat protection if you are still using a flat iron.A spray on works well, like Aquage Beyond Shine or CHI shine infusion.





cutenss said:


> Hey AJJ, liking your siggy picture


Thank you 


ETA: Scratch Pureology Choice for Aftercare




> EXTEND AND INTENSIFY THE RESULTS BY *USING KERATIN-BASED, PH-BALANCED AFTERCARE PRODUCTS*. QOD GOLD SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS WERE CREATED JUST FOR THIS PURPOSE. QOD GOLD AFTERCARE PROLONGS THE SMOOTHNESS AND SHIMMER OF ANY BRAZILIAN KERATIN TREATMENT.



Sounds like any product that will help keep the cuticle closed and with Keratin is good. Also don't forget your moisture.


----------



## ChocoKitty

sunshinne38 & AJJ ---I'm sooo loving y'all results! I can't wait to do mine but I can't decide on a brand... Too many choices with fabulous results!!!


----------



## Blessed2bless

Beautiful! Your directions were different from the others... I like the fact that you wash it out after you flat iron the treatment in.  Interesting technique.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mill Creek Henna Conditioner

*Ingredients: *Deionized Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, *Stearalkonium Chloride*, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Keratin, Henna Extract, Chamomile Extract, Barley Extract, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, Citric Acid, Caramel, Carmine, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Organic Essential Oil, Aloe Vera Gel.

This one sounds interesting except I don't know what the bolded means :scratchch


----------



## sunshinne368

cutenss said:


> That is very pretty  How long did it take? Since that is the Ebay vendor, I will keep that product in mind, if you think its a keeper. It looks that way, to me.


 Cuteness thank you! It took about 4-5 hrs! This is def. keeper! Just watch out for the fumes...I'm kinda sensitive to them! My eyes were tearing up when I got to the front!


----------



## sydwrites

You ladies are making me seriously consider this, the pictures are just beautiful!  People seem to be using different brands, is qod gold supposed to be better than the global keratin?  These seem to be the two brands I hear about alot.


----------



## sheba1

sydwrites said:


> You ladies are making me seriously consider this, the pictures are just beautiful!  People seem to be using different brands, is qod gold supposed to be better than the global keratin?  These seem to be the two brands I hear about alot.



Don't forget to consider Rejuvenol used by naturaltobe here: http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/another-minichop--s/

Her results have me ready to switch!  I love the swing her hair has, plus it has low formaldehyde content (1.6%), higher percentage keratin than global and added collagen.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Is anyone else getting small broken hairs like less than an inch ( like a half of inch) long when they comb or brush? It looks kind of like as long as the damage that is left on my hair. It appears that the damaged ends are falling/ breaking off! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## sheba1

No, Girlyprincess, I haven't experienced anything like this.  hmmm  Is it many of them?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> Thank u! My hair has both 3c/4A through out! My hair has very loose curls! I was too tired to take pic, however after my work out today I will rinse and blow dry/ flat iron! My hair is really soft  ! Also I used *Henna* a week before the tx!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, now how are u guys keeping up with maintaining this beautiful tx!



I'm going to have to figure out how to time my henna/cellophane treatments in with my BKT reggie..:scratchch  I have a couple of grays I need to cover 



girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else getting small broken hairs like less than an inch ( like a half of inch) long when they comb or brush? It looks kind of like as long as the damage that is left on my hair. It appears that the damaged ends are falling/ breaking off! Anyone else getting this?


I'm just a week in but I haven't noticed any broken hairs. I've had two good trims since I got the treatment though. They recommend a trim after the first treatment. I just bought some keratin filler to add to my conditioners. 

Be sure to baby your ends and don't forget to DC. I know our hair feels wonderful but I'm not going to stop DCing. I'm going to do keratin protein followed by moisture and a liquid leave in.  One of the girls with the BKT is loving the Aphogee 2 minute miracle and the keratin green tea leave in spray.


----------



## sydwrites

sheba1 said:


> Don't forget to consider Rejuvenol used by naturaltobe here: http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/another-minichop--s/
> 
> Her results have me ready to switch! I love the swing her hair has, plus it has low formaldehyde content (1.6%), higher percentage keratin than global and added collagen.


 
Thanks her hair is great, the second application really did the trick. Both of you guys are killing me with the rollersets though..... which one did you use?


----------



## chicacanella

PinkSkates said:


> You're welcome chica! I ain't gonna lie it was a lot of work...6 hours worth! But it was so worth it.
> My hair is loving BKT so far. And the most amazing part is my hair feels so moisturized days later without me having to manually add moisture to my hair. I have friends and family members begging me to BKT their hair. I may have to open my own BKT home hair salon!


 

*So, does that mean for the rest of the three months you don't really have to moisturize your hair? And after the treatment how does the moisture get back into your hair if it is coated?*

*Anyone know?*


----------



## sheba1

sydwrites said:


> Thanks her hair is great, *the second application really did the trick. *Both of you guys are killing me with the rollersets though..... which one did you use?



  I used global keratin 2%


----------



## Stepiphanie

Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.

I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.

Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.








girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else getting small broken hairs like less than an inch ( like a half of inch) long when they comb or brush? It looks kind of like as long as the damage that is left on my hair. It appears that the damaged ends are falling/ breaking off! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## sunshinne368

girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else getting small broken hairs like less than an inch ( like a half of inch) long when they comb or brush? It looks kind of like as long as the damage that is left on my hair. It appears that the damaged ends are falling/ breaking off! Anyone else getting this?


 

Sorry no I have not had this problem


----------



## sunshinne368

Stepiphanie said:


> Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.
> 
> I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.


 \
Sorry this happened!


----------



## Titansgirl

sunshinne368 said:


> well ladies here are my results! I love BKT! I am going to wash it out!



Your results are nice!!!!  It's always good to hear about the good results with using this treatment....


----------



## Titansgirl

Kacie said:


> So....I took the plunge this past Friday and today was my first wash.  I'm a fine stranded relaxed 4b (18 weeks post).  The results post wash are great. I washed with CON green, conditioned with AO Island Naturals,then sprayed with Chi Keratin Mist (thanks Marshalls) and applied a little NTM silk touch.
> It looks and feels as if I'm 5 weeks post and not 18.
> 
> *Likes:*
> More manageable
> Smooth Feeling
> 
> *Dislikes*
> The fumes from applying/blowdrying
> Not being able to wash for 48 hours
> 
> Next time I will use either Sofliss or Organic Thermo Fusion so I can wash same day.  I will also invest in a fume extractor.
> 
> ETA: I used QOD gold.




I put my softliss treatment in my hair in my bathroom.  I had a fan and the window was open, but I didn't experience any discomforts from the blowdrying or flatironing process.


----------



## PinkSkates

Stepiphanie said:


> Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.
> 
> I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.


What condition was your scalp and hair in before doing the BKT treatment?
Did you get a pro consultation before having the BKT done?
These are two very important factors to consider before doing BKT!


----------



## yodie

Stepiphanie said:


> Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.
> 
> I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.


 
Isn't BKT supposed to work even better on damaged/slightly damaged hair?

Sorry this is happening to you.  Maybe you should trim some of the unhealthy ends and see how your hair cooperates after this.

May be too soon to say, but do you think you'll BKT again?


----------



## Kacie

Stepiphanie said:


> Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.
> 
> I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.



Do you relax bone straight?  How did you prep your hair before getting the BKT?

It's been only been 10 days since my BKT, but I'm not having the breakage issues that you are describing.  A week before the BKT, I did the hardcore 2 step Aphogee treatment. I took the same precautions that I do in preparation for a touchup.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Anyone know of a poo or condish without sodium that contions keratin??



sheba1 said:


> This is great!  I appreciate a place to come and discuss different treatments and shampoos and conditioners to use after.
> 
> What do you guys think of this natural shampoo?  It's mills creek biotin shampoo.  I love the ingredients, but all those sodium _____'s make me nervous.  No sodium chloride, though.
> 
> Deionized water, biotin, hydrolyzed keratin, peppermint oil, hydrolyzed elastin, niacin, folic acid, panthenol (provitamin B5), organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, jojoba oil, inositol, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut oil), octyl dimethyl PABA, styrene / acrylates copolymer, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.
> 
> On the bottle it says the ph is 5.5
> 
> It turns out that a few of the conditioners that I own are sodium chloride free.
> 
> Elasta QP Intense Fortifying hair conditioner, GVP Matrix Biolage conditioning balm knock off, Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating Calming Conditioner and Infusium 23 orginal formula leave-in.
> 
> Some others that pass the sodium chloride test are Salerm 21 and Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
> 
> I also read that products that contain keratin are good to use after the treatment because they refill places that the keratin may be wearing and allow the treatment to remain longer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I can't get over how soft and moisturized my hair feels even after I used the wrong products on it the other day.  (who suggested I try Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor?) LOL   I need to find new staple products because I can't use my beloved Joico...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> Anyone know of a poo or condish without sodium that contions keratin??


Aphogee 2 minute miracle and the Green Tea Reconstructor which is a spray. I was told Joico's spray reconstrutor is sodium chloride free. I need to get a bottle Stat!  

I'm still trying to find my reggie products. 

I like Millcreek Biotin shampoo and conditioner the best so far.

Millcreek Keratin has a couple of sodium somethings (not chloride) but I haven't tried it yet, some of the ingredients look a little suspect if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dak

AtlantaJJ said:


> I can't get over how soft and moisturized my hair feels even after I used the wrong products on it the other day.  (who suggested I try Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor?) LOL   I need to find new staple products because I can't use my beloved Joico...



I totally hear you, I washed again today, this is my second wash since I did the treatment, it was so nice, I washed, deep conditioned, blew dry (really fast drying time now) and flat ironed, all under two hours.  It was so nice to skip the roller set and still have it feel healthy.  I used an Aveda Shampure & conditioner sample that I have, it does have sulfates, but not first on the list.  Still looking for my ideal product, and missing not being able to use my Aveda Damage Remedy.

PinkSkates, what are you using these day?


----------



## Dak

Here's my hair today, before I braid it for yoga, the BKT has really made it easier to manage.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Dak, your hair is impressive....wowzers.*




Dak said:


> Here's my hair today, before I braid it for yoga, the BKT has really made it easier to manage.


----------



## Dak

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Dak, your hair is impressive....wowzers.*



Thanks, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll!  This is the longest I think my hair has ever been, I was kinda surprised to see the length in the picture.  (I think I might have been lifting my chin or something, my hair can't be that long!)

The only thing I used after conditioning it was Moisture Block, it really does go well with the BKT.


----------



## PinkSkates

Dak said:


> I totally hear you, I washed again today, this is my second wash since I did the treatment, it was so nice, I washed, deep conditioned, blew dry (really fast drying time now) and flat ironed, all under two hours. It was so nice to skip the roller set and still have it feel healthy. I used an Aveda Shampure & conditioner sample that I have, it does have sulfates, but not first on the list. Still looking for my ideal product, and missing not being able to use my Aveda Damage Remedy.
> 
> PinkSkates, what are you using these day?


 
Hi DAK!
What kind of styling products are you curious about?
And your BKT hair is ALL THAT!


----------



## Dak

PinkSkates said:


> Hi DAK!
> What kind of styling products are you curious about?
> And your BKT hair is ALL THAT!



Thank you PinkSkates!  And thanks for sharing your BKT pictures here, your hair looks so healthy, it tipped me over to the "BKT" side. 


I'm wondering what you're using for shampoo & conditioner that's BKT safe?  I haven't found anything yet that seems to be *safe* enough...


----------



## PinkSkates

Dak said:


> Thank you PinkSkates! And thanks for sharing your BKT pictures here, your hair looks so healthy, it tipped me over to the "BKT" side.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what you're using for shampoo & conditioner that's BKT safe? I haven't found anything yet that seems to be *safe* enough...


 
You're welcome Dak. I am currently using: Iden Botanical Energy Shampoo. and Conditioner. These products are sulfate and sodium chloride free.
Here are some selling points they market.
Shampoo charged with botanical energizing complex, naturally prevents breakage and encourages healthy hair growth. Sulfate-free shampoo charged with botanical energizing complex. Naturally prevents breakage and encourages healthy hair growth. A perfect combination of ginseng, coenzyme q10, hemp seed, aloe and other botanical extracts creates a refreshing infusion that invigorates and adds fullness.


----------



## Dak

hmmm, that line looks really good, I've never seen it before.  Thank you!  Now to see if anyone carries it around here or if I should order online.....


----------



## MarieB

AtlantaJJ said:


> I can't get over how soft and moisturized my hair feels even after I used the wrong products on it the other day. (who suggested I try Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor?) LOL I need to find new staple products because I can't use my beloved Joico...


 
That might have been me; I use the Green Tea Reconstructor about once a week. I also love the 2-minute...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Stepiphanie said:


> Yes!  I'm not having a good bkt experience at all so far. I did my treatment last friday, it seemed to go well, hair was smooth, shiny. I saw a couple little broken hairs so I was too alarmed. Tues was the first wash day and I was hoping for great results,but nope. I washed w/ the rejuvenal poo, followed by wen, the the rejuvenol con. When I rinsed it out my hair felt hard, so I decided I needed a dc session. I mixed some HSR w/ 1tsp brahmi and jojoba oil, sat under dryer for 30mins, rinsed than rollerset, I still had breakage but not alarming.
> 
> I noticed during the wk that I had little broken hairs on my shoulder, something I haved seen in a very looong time. Then finally tonite was wash nite. I literally almost had an anxiety attack. There was soo much hair in the tub mind u, I'm nl.I had breakage while I was detangling, and believe me I triple checked for sheds! Hell I even had breakage just running my fingers through my hair  I thought it may have been the brand (Rejuvanol) but I see other have used it w/ success, so I guess my hair is not a fan.I'm just goin to focus on getting my hair bacl to healthy, then I'll probably get a weave for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but I just wanted to share my experience with you. Btw I'm a type 4 relaxed head and was 8 wks post when I got the treatment.


 

Wondering if it's the brahmi combined with the bkt?  We need to start looking at combinations of what works and what doesn't.

Brami strengthens the hair and has protein and conditioning properties from what I read. It is more moisturizing, but it is also acts like a protein.  I know it's NOT a protein..but the whole acts like a protein thing may be possible. 

Maybe it was almost like a protein overkill.

Just a thought.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone else getting small broken hairs like less than an inch ( like a half of inch) long when they comb or brush? It looks kind of like as long as the damage that is left on my hair. It appears that the damaged ends are falling/ breaking off! Anyone else getting this?


 

Please share details.  What type of keratin did you use? What products did you use during, before, and a couple of weeks before as well. Did you also use indian products.

Is it only the damaged parts too?  Just curious. I'm just comparing those who had problems so that we can have a list of do's and don'ts for those who may be interested in the BKT.

I realize that the others think the damaged hair is the problem. But I just want to isolate and am curious about the other possibilities. Thanks so much.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Please share details.  What type of keratin did you use? What products did you use during, before, and a couple of weeks before as well. Did you also use indian products.
> 
> Is it only the damaged parts too?  Just curious. I'm just comparing those who had problems so that we can have a list of do's and don'ts for those who may be interested in the BKT.
> 
> I realize that the others think the damaged hair is the problem. But I just want to isolate and am curious about the other possibilities. Thanks so much.


Thank you for doing this. I want to know how BKT hair will react with henna. I want to henna so badly because it covers my gray. It's totally unknown territory.  

I know they recommend that you do hair color before a BKT because it will strip the BKT. I wonder if the bonding of the henna with the keratin will interfere with or compete with the BKT.

I know Sunshinne used henna 1 week before she BKTed, her hair came out beautiful. I want to try a light henna glossing in about 1 month or so to see what happens.  I need to cover my gray


----------



## Stepiphanie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wondering if it's the brahmi combined with the bkt?  We need to start looking at combinations of what works and what doesn't.
> 
> Brami strengthens the hair and has protein and conditioning properties from what I read. It is more moisturizing, but it is also acts like a protein.  I know it's NOT a protein..but the whole acts like a protein thing may be possible.
> 
> Maybe it was almost like a protein overkill.
> 
> Just a thought.




Honestly, I'm not sure what the hell happened. I feel like my whole bkt went wrong bc I'm not having the experince at all that everyone is having.I've tried to pinpoint what it could be but can't. I don't think it was the brahmi bc the reson I used it is bc my hair started breaking. Also as soon as I washed my hair my ng felt the same, a little more manageable but really not much change which makes me wonder if the bkt took well in the first place? 

I henna'd 5 days prior do ya'll think it could be that? My hair was in pretty good shape before the application, very little breakage and well balanced(I did strand test w/ every wash). I really want to figure out what went wrong bc most likely I want to give the bkt another try.


----------



## Kacie

^ When is the last time that you did a S&D?  Maybe the blowdrying and flat ironing manipulation causes splits?


----------



## Stepiphanie

No blowdrying except for during application.I don't use direct heat, so the only time I flat ironed was also durin the treatment


----------



## Dak

Stepiphanie said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what the hell happened. I feel like my whole bkt went wrong bc I'm not having the experince at all that everyone is having.I've tried to pinpoint what it could be but can't. I don't think it was the brahmi bc the reson I used it is bc my hair started breaking. Also as soon as I washed my hair my ng felt the same, a little more manageable but really not much change which makes me wonder if the bkt took well in the first place?
> 
> I henna'd 5 days prior do ya'll think it could be that? My hair was in pretty good shape before the application, very little breakage and well balanced(I did strand test w/ every wash). I really want to figure out what went wrong bc most likely I want to give the bkt another try.



Stepiphanie, that's awful!  Especially since your hair was in good shape before you did the treatment.  Couple questions come to mind, is the breakage all over or just in a particular place?  Did you have enough product to completely coat your hair?  Is it possible that not all the hair was coated?  Are you skilled with a flat iron, could the heat have damaged your hair?  You clarified first?  I colored my hair right before I did my treatment, then clarified, so I don't think the henna could be the problem.  

I really hope your breakage stops soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Questions for Dak, Stepiphanie, and any one who has applied BKT to help isolate potential problems:

Hey I'm back and asking questions from what I've read. Sunshinne used henna a week before her treatment did you do henna too Dak or was it another type of color?

A few issues come up:
If you did not use henna, but sunshinee did. Perhaps there needs to be a week between the treatments.  Henna does coat the hair.  Perhaps different types may interfere with the BKT.  We have to find out what kind of henna Sunshinne used, as it appears to be a "safer" brand to use with BKT.  

And if you used henna...what kind did you use and how soon after?


In addition I go back to the brami.  Stepiphanie claims to have used brahmi for breakage to stop. So we already know one thing.

1)Stepiphanie was already having breakage. Her hair was already comprimised. Even if she whipped it into shape, perhaps it was not ready for all that heat.

2) Stepiphanie used Brahmi and Henna.  We know that others have henna'd without problem so it could or could not be a problem for her. Meaning maybe depending on the hair type depends on 
A)who can henna (just whether the hair likes it or not, more than the hair type. I just wanted to define that).  
B)Or the type of Henna (some types may be okay to use w/ BKT others do not work well.. )  It may be that there are certain types that ensure success.  If others can share, we can compile a list of do's and don'ts of sort.

3) As for Brahmi: If it was used for strengthening. Sometimes if you use protein to stop breakage and then it stops but you add MORE protein the hair starts breaking again. Since brahmi strengthens it may have been enough. Perhaps BRami was the overkill.
Not that brahmi is bad, but the combination...

Reasons:

A)Brami strengthens (acts like protein) and moisturizes slightly....so that's 1 protein like substance.

B) Henna acts like a protein and strengthens ....so that's another protein substance.

c) Keratin is infused in the hair strengthening it so that's ANOTHER protein substance.

= PROTEIN OVERKILL and HAIR BREAKAGE

Just a theory.  I'm still isolating depending on everyone's answers.  Even then I'm sure BKT will work better on some and not others, but I'm hoping we can find a way to ensure proper steps for OUR hair type. Since it wasn't made with our hair in mind.


----------



## Stepiphanie

Thanks Dak!

I actually had my treatment applied professionaly bc I didn't trust myself to do it alone.she seemed to have followed all the steps.The breakage seem to be all over, haven't really noticed more from once spot, but it seems to be getting better, so we'll see what happens when I wash later.I've also been sticking to braid outs to avoid too much manipulation.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Stepiphanie said:


> Thanks Dak!
> 
> I actually had my treatment applied professionaly bc I didn't trust myself to do it alone.she seemed to have followed all the steps.The breakage seem to be all over, haven't really noticed more from once spot, but it seems to be getting better, so we'll see what happens when I wash later.I've also been sticking to braid outs to avoid too much manipulation.


 We're all pulling for you. That's why I'm asking so many questions.  I'm glad that the breakage is getting better.


----------



## Dak

luckiestdestiny said:


> Questions for Dak, Stepiphanie, and any one who has applied BKT to help isolate potential problems:
> 
> Hey I'm back and asking questions from what I've read. Sunshinne used henna a week before her treatment did you do henna too Dak or was it another type of color?



I color with Robert Craig hair color.  The shampoo I got with my BKT was really clarifying/stripping.  Nothing was left on my hair after 2 shampoos with that stuff.  I think a good clarifying shampoo would even remove the coating from henna.  I remember reading too that coloring opens the cuticle of the hair, making it more receptive to take in the BKT.  

I think the BKT aren't being marketed to our hair because it's such a time consuming process, not because it's harmful for our hair.  

Stepiphanie, I'm glad the breakage is getting better!


----------



## Stepiphanie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Questions for Dak, Stepiphanie, and any one who has applied BKT to help isolate potential problems:
> 
> Hey I'm back and asking questions from what I've read. Sunshinne used henna a week before her treatment did you do henna too Dak or was it another type of color?
> 
> A few issues come up:
> If you did not use henna, but sunshinee did. Perhaps there needs to be a week between the treatments. Henna does coat the hair. Perhaps different types may interfere with the BKT. We have to find out what kind of henna Sunshinne used, as it appears to be a "safer" brand to use with BKT.
> 
> *And if you used henna...what kind did you use and how soon after?*
> 
> 
> In addition I go back to the brami. Stepiphanie claims to have used brahmi for breakage to stop. So we already know one thing.
> 
> 1)Stepiphanie was already having breakage. Her hair was already comprimised. Even if she whipped it into shape, perhaps it was not ready for all that heat.
> 
> 2) Stepiphanie used Brahmi and Henna. We know that others have henna'd without problem so it could or could not be a problem for her. Meaning maybe depending on the hair type depends on
> A)who can henna (just whether the hair likes it or not, more than the hair type. I just wanted to define that).
> B)Or the type of Henna (some types may be okay to use w/ BKT others do not work well.. ) It may be that there are certain types that ensure success. If others can share, we can compile a list of do's and don'ts of sort.
> 
> 3) As for Brahmi: If it was used for strengthening. Sometimes if you use protein to stop breakage and then it stops but you add MORE protein the hair starts breaking again. Since brahmi strengthens it may have been enough. Perhaps BRami was the overkill.
> Not that brahmi is bad, but the combination...
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> A)Brami strengthens (acts like protein) and moisturizes slightly....so that's 1 protein like substance.
> 
> B) Henna acts like a protein and strengthens ....so that's another protein substance.
> 
> c) Keratin is infused in the hair strengthening it so that's ANOTHER protein substance.
> 
> = PROTEIN OVERKILL and HAIR BREAKAGE
> 
> Just a theory. I'm still isolating depending on everyone's answers. Even then I'm sure BKT will work better on some and not others, but I'm hoping we can find a way to ensure proper steps for OUR hair type. Since it wasn't made with our hair in mind.


 

Thanks for all the help Luckiestdestiny. I used Jamila henna for the record, and it was 5 days before my treatment. With my first wash being at the salon day of bkt. The reason I wasnt so sur it could be the brahmi is b/c I only added about 1tsp to 3/4 cup of conditioner..but who knows.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dak said:


> I color with Robert Craig hair color.  The shampoo I got with my BKT was really clarifying/stripping.  Nothing was left on my hair after 2 shampoos with that stuff.  I think a good clarifying shampoo would even remove the coating from henna.  I remember reading too that coloring opens the cuticle of the hair, making it more receptive to take in the BKT.
> 
> *I think the BKT aren't being marketed to our hair because it's such a time consuming process, not because it's harmful for our hair.*
> 
> Stepiphanie, I'm glad the breakage is getting better!



ITA with the bolded.  I have read on numerous sites that stylist say since BKTs don't really straighten Afro textured virgin hair with one application coupled with the fact that the treatement doesn't last as long as it would with chemically treated hair they don't generally recommend it. The service done by a stylist is expensive to only have it last 1 - 2 months with minimal straightening.  That's looking at it from a stylist's perspective. 

Now we know as DYIers the story is different.


----------



## Dak

AtlantaJJ said:


> ITA with the bolded.  I have read on numerous sites that stylist say since BKTs don't really straighten Afro textured virgin hair with one application coupled with the fact that the treatement doesn't last as long as it would with chemically treated hair they don't generally recommend it. The service done by a stylist is expensive to only have it last 1 - 2 months with minimal straightening.  That's looking at it from a stylist's perspective.
> 
> Now we know as DYIers the story is different.



That's another thing, they assume we expect it to completely straighten, while many of us are simply happier with easier to manage hair, like a texlax that will eventually wash out.  

So glad to have this community here, I think many ladies here are better than most professionals.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dak said:


> I color with Robert Craig hair color. The shampoo I got with my BKT was really clarifying/stripping. Nothing was left on my hair after 2 shampoos with that stuff. I think a good clarifying shampoo would even remove the coating from henna. I remember reading too that coloring opens the cuticle of the hair, making it more receptive to take in the BKT.
> 
> I think the BKT aren't being marketed to our hair because it's such a time consuming process, not because it's harmful for our hair.
> 
> Stepiphanie, I'm glad the breakage is getting better!


 

Thanks for all the information. Of course!  I definitely do NOT believe that it is harmful for our hair. I am just trying to find out what caused her breakage to help others to prevent it from happening.

Who Knows...it could've been a fluke.

However I just wanted to ask as many questions as possible so that we can find out what works with the bkt and what doesn't, IF there is such a thing.

For instance...too much protein.  

Maybe when you BKT you need HIGHLY moisturizing stuff because the strength is already there. So when I mentioned henna, I'm just talking about it's effects on the hair. I was reading an article that was posted on lhcf where a hairstylist was using turpentine (quiodad) to get the henna out of an actresses' hair and still could not get it all out. So he had to chop her hair.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=92&highlight=henna+turpentine

I'm not saying henna sucks.  I like the possibilities of henna.

I'm just saying if it's still on the hair, combined with the protein treatments she's using (I see that stepiphanie is in the protein is my friend challenge), combined with brahmi, combined with keratin (which acts protein like), it may be too much.

So it's not the BKT that I'm looking at, it's the process she used before and after getting the BKT, combined with the fact that she was already having breakage. Which just seems to be a recipe for disaster.

I think BKT may be the greatest thing ever...just checking all sides of the coin so to speak, and the possibilities for what we need to do when applying the henna.

I'm going to put your color on my list.  I'm compiling it for myself but will post it later once I have everything together, if others want to see.


----------



## Dak

luckiestdestiny, I didn't think you were saying that, I just was responding to the literature I've read on BKT's.  I appreciate that you're researching this so well.  

Personally, I think breakage with the BKT's come from the heat.  First, not using any product after a really harsh shampoo, then detangling & drying can cause breakage.  Second, having to use high heat to bake the product in, what if the stylist missed some spots?  3 to 10 runs of a 450 degree flat iron on hair that has no heat protection would certainly cause breakage.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dak said:


> luckiestdestiny, I didn't think you were saying that, I just was responding to the literature I've read on BKT's. I appreciate that you're researching this so well.
> 
> Personally, I think breakage with the BKT's come from the heat. First, not using any product after a really harsh shampoo, then detangling & drying can cause breakage. Second, having to use high heat to bake the product in, what if the stylist missed some spots? 3 to 10 runs of a 450 degree flat iron on hair that has no heat protection would certainly cause breakage.


 I was trying to find your post. What degree did you use? I pm'd Brittanynic16 and she actually did 450 degrees and up to 10 passes.  

However, I realize not everyone can handle that much heat.

I know sheba1 used less.  

Just curious as to what you used too, sorry if you posted it elsewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Dak

Well, I initially thought that my generic Sally's went up to 450, it does have a thermostat, but it only went up to 410.  I used about  3 passes, after a while you get a feel for when the stickiness changes, which seemed like more than enough.  I used QOD that I bought from ebay.  

I made a small fotki if you want to see pictures:  http://public.fotki.com/dakini555/bkt-treatment/


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dak said:


> Well, I initially thought that my generic Sally's went up to 450, it does have a thermostat, but it only went up to 410.* I used about 3 passes, after a while you get a feel for when the stickiness changes, which seemed like more than enough. *I used QOD that I bought from ebay.
> 
> I made a small fotki if you want to see pictures: http://public.fotki.com/dakini555/bkt-treatment/


 

It's good that you pointed this out.  The stickiness changes.  Being aware of how much is left on "coating" determines how many passes in addition to hair condition. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's good that you pointed this out.  The stickiness changes.  Being aware of how much is left on "coating" determines how many passes in addition to hair condition. Thanks for the info.



I did something similar, I used 450 but I only need 3 - 4 passes on average.  The hair was shinny and soft and light, vs the coated way it felt before I flat ironed.  I kept looking in the mirror and saw the hair shinning and said to myself that's it...That piece of hair is done, and moved to the next.

I think we need to really know our hair and how much heat it can take. I used to get my hair done in the salon with the irons and the stylist would sometimes comment on how much heat my hair held, that it was hot to the touch. My hair felt like that when I was doing the BKT so I know it's been through some heat in the past and survived


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to do a henna perhaps in the middle of this bkt stretch. Then I plan to just use moisture moisture moisture leading up to my next BKT which would be at least 3 - 4 weeks after the henna.  My thoughts right now (subject to change with further research)  is that the hair will have time to balance its self back out before the BKT during this time stretch.  I am also going to do more of a henna glossing vs. a straight henna as an experiment.

I plan to do a Cellophane right before my next BKT. That should get those pesky grays.  The Cellophane has Sodium Chloride in it so it will strip the BKT somewhat.


----------



## yodie

Hi Ladies.

Haven't posted much, but I'm still in the midst of things when it comes to researching BKT.  Not much to add today, other than hello and that I also use Robert Craig hair color.


----------



## yodie

I saw Mill's Creek Keratin conditioner.  Are any of you ladies using this with your BKT? 
Question for you: 

1. Would keratin conditioner simulate BKT, in that it coats the strands?
2.  Is keratin condition similar to an aphogee/joico kpak treatment?  I suffered protein overload from megatek.  So, would keratin conditioner help or hurt?

I plan to wait on BKT right now, until I get rid of most of these splits.  My hair is growing in healthy again, thank you Jesus and I'm a little over protective of it right now.


----------



## girlyprincess23

sheba1 said:


> No, Girlyprincess, I haven't experienced anything like this. hmmm Is it many of them?


 
Yeah it actually stopped. I think it was the hair that was already split and was gonna fall out anyway. I actually think it was the last remanants of the damage i sustained from relaxers.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to have to figure out how to time my henna/cellophane treatments in with my BKT reggie..:scratchch I have a couple of grays I need to cover
> 
> 
> I'm just a week in but I haven't noticed any broken hairs. I've had two good trims since I got the treatment though. They recommend a trim after the first treatment. I just bought some keratin filler to add to my conditioners.
> 
> Be sure to baby your ends and don't forget to DC. I know our hair feels wonderful but I'm not going to stop DCing. I'm going to do keratin protein followed by moisture and a liquid leave in. One of the girls with the BKT is loving the Aphogee 2 minute miracle and the keratin green tea leave in spray.


 
Yeah I was wearing it down but i think it was damage that was already to far for even the BKT to fix because the ends were atrocious because of having relaxers and then re relaxing and things like that. But it has stopped now so everything is all good now.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Has anyone noticed OCT/MN mixtures making your BKT wear off faster than you expected?


----------



## Reinventing21

Stepiphanie said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what the hell happened. I feel like my whole bkt went wrong bc I'm not having the experince at all that everyone is having.I've tried to pinpoint what it could be but can't. I don't think it was the brahmi bc the reson I used it is bc my hair started breaking. Also as soon as I washed my hair my ng felt the same, a little more manageable but really not much change which makes me wonder if the bkt took well in the first place?
> 
> I henna'd 5 days prior do ya'll think it could be that? My hair was in pretty good shape before the application, very little breakage and well balanced(I did strand test w/ every wash). I really want to figure out what went wrong bc most likely I want to give the bkt another try.


 

Hi!  I am so sorry to hear this.  Hopefully your hair will correct itself very soon. My hair is also relaxed, and I am in the middle of purchasing all the equipment I will need. The heat is the part I am scared of.  What temperature did you use?  What kind of flat iron did you use? How many swipes did you do each section.  TIA


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> Has anyone noticed OCT/MN mixtures making your BKT wear off faster than you expected?


I haven't been using my MT because I'm not sure of the reaction. I'm going to oil based essential oils for my scalp for my growth aids.  I'm just not sure what the BKT likes yet so I'm playing it safe. I might rub a MT mix of oils and MT into my temples to help them grow in better at some point.  I have a slight receding hairline due to my age and from wearing braids for years, so I need to use growth aids to keep it as full as possible.


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> I haven't been using my MT because I'm not sure of the reaction. I'm going to oil based essential oils for my scalp for my growth aids. I'm just not sure what the BKT likes yet so I'm playing it safe. I might rub a MT mix of oils and MT into my temples to help them grow in better at some point. I have a slight receding hairline due to my age and from wearing braids for years, so I need to use growth aids to keep it as full as possible.


 
I don't know for sure that is the OCT/MN yet. It may be a couple of things. One I did not have the right shampoo and the dominicans used their shampoo which I am sure had sulfates in it. Second the leave in i've been using I haven't checked for sulfates in it. Also my roots are natural (no relaxer) so I expected it to wear off faster. Also it could be new growth also because my head has been itching more than it usually does and this "wearing off of BKT" or what I think is wearing off didn't happen for several weeks so some of it just might be new growth. Who knows. I still love the BKT my relaxed hair is still very straight and soft and shiny and healthy looking!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> I don't know for sure that is the OCT/MN yet. It may be a couple of things. One I did not have the right shampoo and the dominicans used their shampoo which I am sure had sulfates in it. Second the leave in i've been using I haven't checked for sulfates in it. Also my roots are natural (no relaxer) so I expected it to wear off faster. Also it could be new growth also because my head has been itching more than it usually does and this "wearing off of BKT" or what I think is wearing off didn't happen for several weeks so some of it just might be new growth. Who knows. I still love the BKT my relaxed hair is still very straight and soft and shiny and healthy looking!


I textlaxed to what would normally be a frizzy under processed mess (on purpose) and now with the BKT I wash and airdry smooth as silk.  I keep checking my ends because they were pretty wonky but they are doing great.

I'm still trying to figure out the best shampoo condish combo because my hair feels great, I can't tell if it needs protein or moisture...

You might be experiencing new growth, I have a little myself....little waves at the roots. 

Now if I can figure out how to henna without problems I might be in hair heaven.... Darn grays!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> I textlaxed to what would normally be a frizzy under processed mess (on purpose) and now with the BKT I wash and airdry smooth as silk. I keep checking my ends because they were pretty wonky but they are doing great.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out *the best shampoo condish combo* because my hair feels great, I can't tell if it needs protein or moisture...
> 
> You might be experiencing new growth, I have a little myself....little waves at the roots.
> 
> Now if I can figure out how to henna without problems I might be in hair heaven.... Darn grays!!


 
I decided to use L'anza healing moisture line. I actually washed and conditioned it yesterday. It didn't feel so great after the shampoo but after the condish it felt awesome!!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Regarding the issue Steph is having, I was thinking... I had been concerned before about getting this treatment because my hair does not like protein in products.  It gets very brittle and snaps quite easily, and so as a natural, it is of dire importance that I have the proper protein moisture balance, with moisture always being my real concern.  

I see how this treatment works, and those who may be protein sensitive may do well with this.  But with that, I've also seen the suggestions that one should use conditioners and poos that have keratin to fill in the holes where the treatment wears off.  Isn't that the same as using protein products, and if your hair is protein sensitive, wouldn't you therefore get protein overload.  

In addition, I use ayurvedic regimen.  Most of the powders are strengthening and so is henna.   Basically, isn't this treatment subsituting the strengthening part of those powders?  Seriously, how much strength does one need, and if the BKT makes the hair strong, then there you go, what else do you need?  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I do know that the powders do have a stimulating effect as well to increase growth, and in that case, I would probably use the oil infusions rather than doing a rinse with the powder itself.  When I use these powders, my hair feels so strong its ropey and feels like I could pull a truck with it.  So I know for sure they really make the hair strong.  

Hopefully, the BKT would substitute for all of those things in a way, but it seems to me that one could surely get protein/strengthening overload with using all of this in conjunction with a BKT.  For some reason, I'd advise against it.  I'd see how my hair did without the powders for awhile if BKT is what I'm going to do to my hair.  I think the process itself and the application is sufficient in keeping the hair strong for a period of time, and therefore, would concentrate on maintaining moisture...  So I believe this may be the reason why the hair is snapping and breaking all over the place...

What do you ladies think?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Regarding the issue Steph is having, I was thinking... I had been concerned before about getting this treatment because my hair does not like protein in products. It gets very brittle and snaps quite easily, and so as a natural, it is of dire importance that I have the proper protein moisture balance, with moisture always being my real concern.
> 
> I see how this treatment works, and those who may be protein sensitive may do well with this. But with that, I've also seen the suggestions that one should use conditioners and poos that have keratin to fill in the holes where the treatment wears off. Isn't that the same as using protein products, and if your hair is protein sensitive, wouldn't you therefore get protein overload.
> 
> In addition, I use ayurvedic regimen. Most of the powders are strengthening and so is henna. Basically, isn't this treatment subsituting the strengthening part of those powders? Seriously, how much strength does one need, and if the BKT makes the hair strong, then there you go, what else do you need? Please correct me if I'm wrong. I do know that the powders do have a stimulating effect as well to increase growth, and in that case, I would probably use the oil infusions rather than doing a rinse with the powder itself. When I use these powders, my hair feels so strong its ropey and feels like I could pull a truck with it. So I know for sure they really make the hair strong.
> 
> Hopefully, the BKT would substitute for all of those things in a way, but it seems to me that one could surely get protein/strengthening overload with using all of this in conjunction with a BKT. For some reason, I'd advise against it. I'd see how my hair did without the powders for awhile if BKT is what I'm going to do to my hair. I think the process itself and the application is sufficient in keeping the hair strong for a period of time, and therefore, would concentrate on maintaining moisture... So I believe this may be the reason why the hair is snapping and breaking all over the place...
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 
I hear what you're saying. From researching everyone (and still I'm not a BKTER yet), it seems that that answer varies as much as products for each person. As our hair is different and varies from other members, we have to find what works for us.

I know for me IF I do BKT I won't be getting keratin shampoos...I'll be using MOISTURIZING.  But that's because my hair is protein sensitive. I would not use indian powders or anything like that with it, but that's just me. I wouldn't have any extra "strengthening".  If I had one extra, like henna for instance (which I wouldn't but for arguments sake), I would be a dc queen!  Just my thoughts.

So I think that we have to assess what's best for our hair as individuals. Those who thrive on protein might thrive on the whole additional keratin thing....in theory.

Either way we should all consider strand tests anyways if we have concerns like this.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Regarding the issue Steph is having, I was thinking... I had been concerned before about getting this treatment because my hair does not like protein in products.  It gets very brittle and snaps quite easily, and so as a natural, it is of dire importance that I have the proper protein moisture balance, with moisture always being my real concern.
> 
> I see how this treatment works, and those who may be protein sensitive may do well with this.  But with that, I've also seen the suggestions that one should use conditioners and poos that have keratin to fill in the holes where the treatment wears off.  Isn't that the same as using protein products, and if your hair is protein sensitive, wouldn't you therefore get protein overload.
> 
> In addition, I use ayurvedic regimen.  Most of the powders are strengthening and so is henna.   Basically, isn't this treatment subsituting the strengthening part of those powders?  Seriously, how much strength does one need, and if the BKT makes the hair strong, then there you go, what else do you need?  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  I do know that the powders do have a stimulating effect as well to increase growth, and in that case, I would probably use the oil infusions rather than doing a rinse with the powder itself.  When I use these powders, my hair feels so strong its ropey and feels like I could pull a truck with it.  So I know for sure they really make the hair strong.
> 
> Hopefully, the BKT would substitute for all of those things in a way, but it seems to me that one could surely get protein/strengthening overload with using all of this in conjunction with a BKT.  For some reason, I'd advise against it.  I'd see how my hair did without the powders for awhile if BKT is what I'm going to do to my hair.  *I think the process itself and the application is sufficient in keeping the hair strong for a period of time, and therefore, would concentrate on maintaining moisture...*  So I believe this may be the reason why the hair is snapping and breaking all over the place...
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I tend to agree with the bolded.

I would use the infused oils on my scalp only for growth stimulation I am using essential oils on my scalp with no problems. I don't know enough about the BKT to recommend any ayurvedic powders for the hair itself.  I am trying to figure out if I should henna or not to be honest. I'm leaning towards doing a strand test with a glossing before I do the entire henna.  I am concerned about the henna and the BKT competing since they both bond to the keratin fibers of the hair.  I'm going to have to sleep on this one for a while. 

My hair is strong it has minimal breakage. I do seem to shed more when I wet comb, but they are long hairs not broken hairs so I'm working on manipulating less while wet.  That just may be me getting used to wearing my hair out and washing often due to my workouts and being textlaxed. 

I don't feel as though my hair is overly strong, like stiff like it can be after a strong protein treatment, but I know its strong because my ends are holding up very well after the treatment. I was concerned about them. 

I would say for a person who is really into ayurveda and it's working for you to pass for a while on the BKT.  There are too many unknowns in my opinion.


----------



## Reinventing21

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Regarding the issue Steph is having, I was thinking... I had been concerned before about getting this treatment because my hair does not like protein in products. It gets very brittle and snaps quite easily, and so as a natural, it is of dire importance that I have the proper protein moisture balance, with moisture always being my real concern.
> 
> I see how this treatment works, and those who may be protein sensitive may do well with this. But with that, I've also seen the suggestions that one should use conditioners and poos that have keratin to fill in the holes where the treatment wears off. Isn't that the same as using protein products, and if your hair is protein sensitive, wouldn't you therefore get protein overload.
> 
> In addition, I use ayurvedic regimen. Most of the powders are strengthening and so is henna. Basically, isn't this treatment subsituting the strengthening part of those powders? Seriously, how much strength does one need, and if the BKT makes the hair strong, then there you go, what else do you need? Please correct me if I'm wrong. I do know that the powders do have a stimulating effect as well to increase growth, and in that case, I would probably use the oil infusions rather than doing a rinse with the powder itself. When I use these powders, my hair feels so strong its ropey and feels like I could pull a truck with it. So I know for sure they really make the hair strong.
> 
> Hopefully, the BKT would substitute for all of those things in a way, but it seems to me that one could surely get protein/strengthening overload with using all of this in conjunction with a BKT. For some reason, I'd advise against it. I'd see how my hair did without the powders for awhile if BKT is what I'm going to do to my hair. I think the process itself and the application is sufficient in keeping the hair strong for a period of time, and therefore, would concentrate on maintaining moisture... So I believe this may be the reason why the hair is snapping and breaking all over the place...
> 
> What do you ladies think?


   This is a very interesting take.  I plan to implement keratin shampoos, but moisturizing conditioners and leave ins.  But does anyone know what kind of flat iron Stepiphanie used and at what temp?  I am wondering if that makes the diff too?  TIA


----------



## addaboutmyhair

Today I touched up my texlax and I used ACV during my neutralizing process.  It made my hair really rough? I'm trying to figure out if it was reacting to the BKT.  Has anyone had that experience?


----------



## addaboutmyhair

Also, the point of doing a clarifying shampoo before BKT is to open up the cuticle. So would a baking soda rinse before BKT also improve the BKT results?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Reyna21 said:


> This is a very interesting take.  I plan to implement keratin shampoos, but moisturizing conditioners and leave ins.  But does anyone know what kind of flat iron Stepiphanie used and at what temp?  I am wondering if that makes the diff too?  TIA



Im not sure.  It says the BKT protects the hair from heat and so 450 degrees is safe.  If htat be true, then it must be the henna and stuff.. That'as what I'm guessing... When I use henna, or do ayurvedic rinses, even if the powders are moisturizing, they all lift my cuticle like crazy and I MUST deep condition after overnight, otherwise, my hair will be like wool and hard.  That was people's main complaints with these products before they learned how to use them properly is people weren't deep conditioning after and their hair was triple hard and crisp.  Many have complained that henna fries their hair.  And so this stuff is strong, and then putting a heavy protein treatment on after all that, for me, that's a recipe for disaster...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Atlanta, what temps did you use when you flatironed your hair?  I see that you got it really straight.  My BKT will probably be here tomorrow, so I will do it tomorrow or Thursday.....  Also, I see that you are going to use henna to get your grays colored after you stretch your BKT... I am using Jazzing semi-permanent in blueblack and it covers my hair really well, and no type of damage.  It's not a henna, but I will use it to be on the safe side cause the whole henna thing and this BKT is quite a risky thing..  What do you think?

Also, for all of you ladies.. Let me run this idea past you..
I'm thinking that when I BKT my hair, I may not use that much heat, maybe at 400.  My hair hates heat and yes, I am really afraid to use that much, but I will edge it up and see what happens.  The thing is, how can you tell if its too hot for your hair?  What I was thinking is I should use the heat at 400 and see how that does, do a few passes, like 5.  Wait the 4 days and then go get a blowout at hte dominicans and a flat iron and let them get it even straighter.  That way, I paid 35 for the BKT, 25 for the blowout, and still get my straightness...  What do you think?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Atlanta, what temps did you use when you flatironed your hair?  I see that you got it really straight.  My BKT will probably be here tomorrow, so I will do it tomorrow or Thursday.....  Also, I see that you are going to use henna to get your grays colored after you stretch your BKT... I am using Jazzing semi-permanent in blueblack and it covers my hair really well, and no type of damage.  It's not a henna, but I will use it to *be on the safe side* cause the whole henna thing and this BKT is quite a risky thing..*  What do you think?*
> 
> Also, for all of you ladies.. Let me run this idea past you..
> I'm thinking that when I BKT my hair, I may not use that much heat, maybe at 400.  My hair hates heat and yes, I am really afraid to use that much, but I will edge it up and see what happens.  The thing is, how can you tell if its too hot for your hair?  What I was thinking is I should use the heat at 400 and see how that does, do a few passes, like 5.  Wait the 4 days and then go get a blowout at hte dominicans and a flat iron and let them get it even straighter.  That way, I paid 35 for the BKT, 25 for the blowout, and still get my straightness...  What do you think?



You know...that heat thing is a tricky subject.  All the stylists I talked to while doing my research insisted that I had to use 450, only one said he goes lower on bleached hair. I think it would be safe to start out at 400 and see if you can get the hair silky and shinny. 

That's how I knew the treatment "took". There was a marked difference in the way my hair felt after I did the passes with the flat iron. It went from dull, rough and sticky feeing to light, silky and shinny looking.  I think if you don't get that reaction, the BKT is not fully "taking".  

Regarding henna, I want to be on the safe side.  I'm starting to think henna it will be over kill if the application is not perfectly timed with the BKT treament. I have no idea what that timing is..BTW  

I can do Sebastian's Cellophanes to cover my gray.  FYI - Cellophanes have Sodium Chloride in the ingredients, but that's okay, I'll do it right before my next BKT treatment.

(I think I'm going to have a henna sale soon) :scratchch

I started off doing my BKT at 410. Then decided to try 450 and noticed that the hair got silky faster and my hair didn't fall out  so kept doing on going at 450.


----------



## BC2/4/06

Thanks for all this info!


----------



## Titansgirl

addaboutmyhair said:


> Today I touched up my texlax and I used ACV during my neutralizing process.  It made my hair really rough? I'm trying to figure out if it was reacting to the BKT.  Has anyone had that experience?



Hi addaboutmyhair,

I haven't done an ACV rinse since I did the treatment.  Maybe some of the other ladies can shime in and answer your question.

I also don't know about the baking soda.

I hope that you were able o moisturize your hair and get it back soft.....


----------



## Reinventing21

Im not sure. It says the BKT protects the hair from heat and so 450 degrees is safe. If htat be true, then it must be the henna and stuff.. That'as what I'm guessing... When I use henna, or do ayurvedic rinses, even if the powders are moisturizing, they all lift my cuticle like crazy and I MUST deep condition after overnight, otherwise, my hair will be like wool and hard. That was people's main complaints with these products before they learned how to use them properly is people weren't deep conditioning after and their hair was triple hard and crisp. Many have complained that henna fries their hair. And so this stuff is strong, and then putting a heavy protein treatment on after all that, for me, that's a recipe for disaster...[/quote]

Thanks for the response.  Hmmm.  I was about to do a henna for the color BUT like you said, maybe it's best to keep it simple!


----------



## Reinventing21

Okay BTK'ers.  The time has finally come for me to buy the BKT.  The problem is that I can't decide whether to get softliss or QOD Strawberry (the gold may be out my financial range).  Soooooo.  I've read two Softliss reviews on LHCF, but that's all I could find.  In fact I can hardly find ANY Softliss reviews anywhere.  BUT the last I saw on Softliss news made it sound so scrumptious for the hair--fatty acids, humectants etc.  Plus you don't have to wait 4 days, a bonus, but does anyone know why?  Is it less potent?

On the other hand, theres the QOD.  Many here seem to be using the gold, but WOW the price, even if over long term is more economical, for the moment that is just  too much for me.  So I was looking at the QOD Max strawberry.

I just want this to be a positive experience.  I have had to regrow my hair so many times.  I just want to be able to enjoy healthy hair!  So what do you ladies think?  I've got everything but the BKT.  TIA!


----------



## Reinventing21

bumping  bumping bumping


----------



## covergirl01

ladies, I saw this ad on craigslist: Does it look legit. I saw that naturaltobe paid less than $100 in a salon for hers... Is this possible? 


What is a Keratin Blow-Out Treatment? - If you want healthy hair this is the perfect solution for you. It has Keratin Conditioning Treament in it, (chemical FREE) which makes it one of the best ways to straighten your hair.

It is completly natural conditioning BLOW-Out.

You hair is wash with a protein base shampoo to infuse the hair cuticle and help nourish/rebuild healthy texture, then keratin conditioning Treatment is apply, coating the hairshaft to rebuild hair structure and stop breakage. After conditioning keratin green tea reconstructurizer is apply --- hair is then Blow dry straight and Style leaving it with instant body. 

The reason why the Keratin Blow-OUT is a better option than ******* A Chemical Application********* is that it is COMPLETLY NATURAL*** CHEMICALS have the potential to harm the structure of your hair. 
This Keratin works wonders on curly and wavy hair. How ever, there is no hassle about hair breakage because this product is *chemical free. It does not affect the internal construct of your hair. It only works on the cuticle and does not get into the cortex, thereby enabling great action by the keratin.
If you are still wondering whether to try the treatment or not, CALL US SO WE CAN ASISST YOU. $75.00


----------



## belle_reveuse28

covergirl01 said:


> ladies, I saw this ad on craigslist: Does it look legit. I saw that naturaltobe paid less than $100 in a salon for hers... Is this possible?
> 
> 
> What is a Keratin Blow-Out Treatment? - If you want healthy hair this is the perfect solution for you. It has Keratin Conditioning Treament in it, (chemical FREE) which makes it one of the best ways to straighten your hair.
> 
> It is completly natural conditioning BLOW-Out.
> 
> You hair is wash with a protein base shampoo to infuse the hair cuticle and help nourish/rebuild healthy texture, then keratin conditioning Treatment is apply, coating the hairshaft to rebuild hair structure and stop breakage. After conditioning keratin green tea reconstructurizer is apply --- hair is then Blow dry straight and Style leaving it with instant body.
> 
> The reason why the Keratin Blow-OUT is a better option than ******* A Chemical Application********* is that it is COMPLETLY NATURAL*** CHEMICALS have the potential to harm the structure of your hair.
> This Keratin works wonders on curly and wavy hair. How ever, there is no hassle about hair breakage because this product is *chemical free. It does not affect the internal construct of your hair. It only works on the cuticle and does not get into the cortex, thereby enabling great action by the keratin.
> If you are still wondering whether to try the treatment or not, CALL US SO WE CAN ASISST YOU. $75.00



Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in.  I would call them and ask if it's the actual BKT?  Orrrr if it's some derivative...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Ladies, I need help as well.  I got my treatment in the mail today BUT I am going to be working out today and tomorrow, off for the weekend, and back again on Monday.  I bought Original Keratin in Chocolate from Ebay.   It says you have to wait 4 days and also not wash the hair or wet it.  I do sweat really bad in my head.  Should I wait then to apply it or would it be okay for me to workout.  Is the sweat going to hurt this process?  TIA


----------



## covergirl01

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Maybe some of the other ladies will chime in. I would call them and ask if it's the actual BKT? Orrrr if it's some derivative...


 

We'll see... I booked an appt for tomorrow.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

covergirl01 said:


> We'll see... I booked an appt for tomorrow.



Cool!  Let us know how it goes down and your results!


----------



## PinkSkates

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Ladies, I need help as well. I got my treatment in the mail today BUT I am going to be working out today and tomorrow, off for the weekend, and back again on Monday. I bought Original Keratin in Chocolate from Ebay. It says you have to wait 4 days and also not wash the hair or wet it. I do sweat really bad in my head. Should I wait then to apply it or would it be okay for me to workout. Is the sweat going to hurt this process? TIA


 
No you should NOT workout during those first 4 days after the application. The sodium your body produces from sweating will ruin your BKT results. And all that work and flat ironing will be for nothing. Follow the directions!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

PinkSkates said:


> No you should NOT workout during those first 4 days after the application. The sodium your body produces from sweating will ruin your BKT results. And all that work and flat ironing will be for nothing. Follow the directions!



Thanks so much, Pink! for puttin it to me like that.  I sure got the message! LMAO!!  Thanks sooo much!


----------



## PinkSkates

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks so much, Pink! for puttin it to me like that. I sure got the message! LMAO!! Thanks sooo much!


 
You're welcome chica!....girl I just had to give it to you straight... I would hate to see you go through all that work and have it stripped from your hair in one day. Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Reinventing21

Reyna21 said:


> Okay BTK'ers. The time has finally come for me to buy the BKT. The problem is that I can't decide whether to get softliss or QOD Strawberry (the gold may be out my financial range). Soooooo. I've read two Softliss reviews on LHCF, but that's all I could find. In fact I can hardly find ANY Softliss reviews anywhere. BUT the last I saw on Softliss news made it sound so scrumptious for the hair--fatty acids, humectants etc. Plus you don't have to wait 4 days, a bonus, but does anyone know why? Is it less potent?
> 
> On the other hand, theres the QOD. Many here seem to be using the gold, but WOW the price, even if over long term is more economical, for the moment that is just too much for me. So I was looking at the QOD Max strawberry.
> 
> I just want this to be a positive experience. I have had to regrow my hair so many times. I just want to be able to enjoy healthy hair! So what do you ladies think? I've got everything but the BKT. TIA!


 

Anyone??!!


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> Anyone??!!



Sorry, Reyna, I just don't know.  I've only used Global and most folks on lhcf that have tried the bkt have only tried one kind; not several, ya know?  I know several folks share your interest in Softliss.  I say, if you're sure you want to try the bkt and you're just trying to choose; try the Softliss.  If you don't love that particular brand, you can always switcheroo later.


----------



## Reinventing21

Thank you Sheba!  I had given up and went to take a nap with my daughter! I want to decide tonight so...You are right about most using only one kind.  I guess I was hoping to hear from more Softliss users to see if they were happy with the results since you only leave it in for an hour as opposed to four days.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Couple of questions has anyone noticed increased shedding? I flat ironed yesterday after pretty much just leaving it clipped up for about 5 days and I had all this hair shed/ break (only a lfew very short pieces). Maybe like the size of a quarter tightly packed together. Is that normal to have all that hair coming out after 5 days of not combing or wearing down? Also what is everyone using for a leave in moisturizer?


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> Thank you Sheba!  I had given up and went to take a nap with my daughter! I want to decide tonight so...You are right about most using only one kind.  I guess I was hoping to hear from more Softliss users to see if they were happy with the results since you only leave it in for an hour as opposed to four days.



I saw some Softliss youtube vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE

And these slide shows are from the softliss site: 
http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=23
http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=78




girlyprincess23 said:


> Couple of questions has anyone noticed increased shedding? I flat ironed yesterday after pretty much just leaving it clipped up for about 5 days and I had all this hair shed/ break (only a lfew very short pieces). Maybe like the size of a quarter tightly packed together. Is that normal to have all that hair coming out after 5 days of not combing or wearing down? Also what is everyone using for a leave in moisturizer?



Oh no, Girlyprincess.  No, I haven't had any increased shedding, at all.  And breakage? Forget about it.  You had more shedding than is normal?  We shed an average of 50 to 100 hairs per day.


----------



## Reinventing21

Thank you Sheba!  I'm off to youtube--yea!


----------



## Reinventing21

I'm back!  The first video I'd seen but didn't realize it was the Softliss.  The second wow.  The others had me drooling.  I hava a confession to make.  Last night I ordered the strawberry Softliss.  Now thanks to you Sheba, I have lots of videos to memorize, and maybe another tool to get--I like that brush that opens like a flat iron.  I think I saw one like that at Walgreens or Sally's.  Thanks again!


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> I'm back!  The first video I'd seen but didn't realize it was the Softliss.  The second wow.  The others had me drooling.  I hava a confession to make.  Last night I ordered the strawberry Softliss.  Now thanks to you Sheba, I have lots of videos to memorize, and maybe another tool to get--I like that brush that opens like a flat iron.  I think I saw one like that at Walgreens or Sally's.  Thanks again!



Good for you on your order, Reyna.  Good luck to you


----------



## Reinventing21

WAAH!  I just checked my email and no response from paypal!! In my excitement and fatigue last nite I must not have clicked the final PAY button.  AAAGGH! I just ordered again, but for real this time, paypal confirmation and all. Now I have to wait longer. Oh well, I guess it's a sign I should not race to do it, although  I wanted to have it done in time for my job summer picnic.  That's okay.  I'll showcase at the club.  More time to practice--ha ha


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Reyna21 said:


> WAAH!  I just checked my email and no response from paypal!! In my excitement and fatigue last nite I must not have clicked the final PAY button.  AAAGGH! I just ordered again, but for real this time, paypal confirmation and all. Now I have to wait longer. Oh well, I guess it's a sign I should not race to do it, although  I wanted to have it done in time for my job summer picnic.  That's okay.  I'll showcase at the club.  More time to practice--ha ha


Bless your heart! I was all excited too my first time. I had to hurry up and wait when the first vendor didn't come through with the product.  It was worth the wait I can assure you.


----------



## Dove56

I'm still trying to decide between Softliss and QOD.  It's about time for my second treatment.


----------



## Dove56

I'm still trying to decide between Softliss and QOD.  It's about time for my second treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just had an idea... my hair is really straight right now because I textlaxed and then bkted. I kinda liked the texture of the textlax so as the BKT wears off (which is not showing any signs of yet) I will wear more textured styles for a while. Then I'll BKT again.  

I love having this flexibility.  I am so glad I did the BKT sooner rather than later because now I am experiencing 97% retention.  No new knots, I think I've seen a grand total of 8 broken hairs since I BKTed.  That's no joke! At this rate, I will retain the majority of my growth for the year, minus the trimming of my left over bad ends and knots from being natural.  

I had a crazy week, last week, but my hair was not on my list of challenges!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> I'm still trying to decide between Softliss and QOD.  It's about time for my second treatment.


I have some QOD Gold and Chocolate OK. I'm thinking of selling my OK cheap for someone who wants to try it and using the QOD Gold because I have itand want to try it. But I really like the idea of washing the same day or the day after a treatment. I might just sell it all and get the wash same day treatement. 

I'm very interested in hearing about the wash the same day formulas because I'm back in my workout grove, and I don't think I want to have to wait the 4 day "cure" period if I don't have too...  :scratchch


----------



## Reinventing21

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just had an idea... my hair is really straight right now because I textlaxed and then bkted. I kinda liked the texture of the textlax so as the BKT wears off (which is not showing any signs of yet) I will wear more textured styles for a while. Then I'll BKT again.
> 
> I love having this flexibility. I am so glad I did the BKT sooner rather than later because now I am experiencing 97% retention. No new knots, I think I've seen a grand total of 8 broken hairs since I BKTed. That's no joke! At this rate, I will retain the majority of my growth for the year, minus the trimming of my left over bad ends and knots from being natural.
> 
> I had a crazy week, last week, but my hair was not on my list of challenges!!!


 
Thanks for your encouragement in the previous post!  I was just about to calm down my excitement until I read your next post (quote above).  "97% retention, flexibility, only 8 broken hairs all this time, easy going hair" .  Now I am really going to be checking the mailbox every five seconds !


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Reyna21 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement in the previous post!  I was just about to calm down my excitement until I read your next post (quote above).  "97% retention, flexibility, only 8 broken hairs all this time, easy going hair" .  Now I am really going to be checking the mailbox every five seconds !


 sorry about that... LOL  I'd pacing too! I'm glad I have some BKT on standby just in case mine all worn off in like a day all of a sudden...LOL I'd be in there with my flat iron and blowdryer with a quickness!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Can someone help me out?  So I BKT'd the other day, pics to come soon, and my experience was great.. that to come soon as well... But I was out today, and I still have 2 more days left to cure, and my back was sweating, so I needed to pin my hair up...  What's the reason why the hair can't be pinned up or whatever for 4 days?  I did notice some small bends at first, nothing to tragic though.  Is this going to damage my hair and make it break or something?  TIA

Oh, by the way, Atlanta, ITA, the BKT is fabulous.  It's been day 3 for me and each day I loose like 1 or 2 hairs, if any.  They are whole shed hairs as well, no breakage!  This stuff if awesome!


----------



## sheba1

I'm not sure of the reason, Belle, but I usually pin mine up at work on the 2nd day before I wash it out that night.  I haven't had any trouble. 

Glad you're having a positive experience!


----------



## Dak

belle_reveuse28 said:


> What's the reason why the hair can't be pinned up or whatever for 4 days?



I think the reason is that they want to avoid any indentations made by the pins or clips....  I just wonder if that is more of a problem with hair that is in the 1's & 2's, I did a yoga workshop the weekend after I did my treatment.  I twisted my hair on top of my head into a bun & secured it with a couple of pins, no bad effect.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Oh no, Girlyprincess. No, I haven't had any increased shedding, at all. And breakage? Forget about it. You had more shedding than is normal? We shed an average of 50 to 100 hairs per day.[/quote]

I mean i don't know. I don't think there were more than 500 hairs there. It just looked like a lot of hair. There was not too much breakage and almost all of them were long with a curly part at the tip soI know they were shed, but there was some breakage. I think it is wearing off and it is dry. I just wonder what moisturizer I should use if any while I wait to reapply. Any tips?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Can someone help me out?  So I BKT'd the other day, pics to come soon, and my experience was great.. that to come soon as well... But I was out today, and I still have 2 more days left to cure, and my back was sweating, so I needed to pin my hair up...  What's the reason why the hair can't be pinned up or whatever for 4 days?  I did notice some small bends at first, nothing to tragic though.  Is this going to damage my hair and make it break or something?  TIA
> 
> Oh, by the way, Atlanta, ITA, the BKT is fabulous.  It's been day 3 for me and each day I loose like 1 or 2 hairs, if any.  They are whole shed hairs as well, no breakage!  This stuff if awesome!


I'm not sure why they stress so strongly to get kinks and bends in your hair unless they may become permanent during the curing process and you want pin straight hair ??  I'm guessing... I pined mine back at about day 3 myself and I lightly wrapped it to go to sleep every night. 

I think we should research that because it is annoying!!

I'm so glad to hear you had a good experience!! We need details, details, details !!


----------



## girlyprincess23

Okay I found out (i think) why the BKT wore off so fast on my roots. It appears that there is an ingredient called tetrasodium edta in the OCT that is eveidently a salt and a chelating agent. It is not in the Mega-Tek. I think I may switch to that one and see what happens, it may be there also just under another name. But that is just an FYI.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Can someone help me out?  So I BKT'd the other day, pics to come soon, and my experience was great.. that to come soon as well... But I was out today, and I still have 2 more days left to cure, and my back was sweating, so I needed to pin my hair up...  What's the reason why the hair can't be pinned up or whatever for 4 days?  I did notice some small bends at first, nothing to tragic though.  Is this going to damage my hair and make it break or something?  TIA
> 
> Oh, by the way, Atlanta, ITA, the BKT is fabulous.  It's been day 3 for me and each day I loose like 1 or 2 hairs, if any.  They are whole shed hairs as well, no breakage!  This stuff if awesome!


I think fine hair likes the BKT because really, my hair should be breaking the way my ends were looking but nope not much at all. I'm wearing my hair in protective styling so I'm not using any heat or going crazy with the styling methods so that may have something to do with it as well. 

I'm still in grow out mode, I'm trying to get my crown to reach nape so a can get a nice blunt bob cut so I have a ways to go. That's why I'm sticking with the protective styling most likely until next spring. (seems like a long way off but oh well) 

I am so happy to hear you had a good experience, I was confident that you would.  The OK Keratin was really easy to use in my opinion.  But I have nothing to compare it with experience wise.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> Okay I found out (i think) why the BKT wore off so fast on my roots. It appears that there is an ingredient called tetrasodium edta in the OCT that is eveidently a salt and a chelating agent. It is not in the Mega-Tek. I think I may switch to that one and see what happens, it may be there also just under another name. But that is just an FYI.


I'm very curious as to why you are shedding. 
What brand of BKT did you use?
Did you avoid your scalp during your application ? I did as best I could, I used a color applicator brush, that really helped me control the application. I highly recommend that method.

Have you considered taking garlic capsules or using a garlic product like alter ego, etc.?  Make sure to check if it has Sodium Chloride or sulfates of course. 

Check out the shedding threads,  perhaps it's just a coincidence that you are shedding a this time?  Have you had periods of shedding in your past?


----------



## sunshinne368

here are some pics of my curly hair! My curls stayed great even in Aruba! My hair had its on personal fan club! Everyone thought I was brazilian!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> here are some pics of my curly hair! My curls stayed great even in Aruba! My hair had its on personal fan club! Everyone thought I was brazilian!


Get it girl!! You look great, those curls are gorgeous!!


----------



## sheba1

sunshinne368 said:


> here are some pics of my curly hair! My curls stayed great even in Aruba! My hair had its on personal fan club! Everyone thought I was brazilian!



GORGEOUSSSSS!  The curlies and the straight hair.  Girl girl girl girl girl...  Go 'head with yo bad self.

Do you have pics of your pre bkt curlies?


----------



## PrincessKia

I may have missed this. But naturals how often are you reapplying the BKT?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunshinne368 said:


> here are some pics of my curly hair! My curls stayed great even in Aruba! My hair had its on personal fan club! Everyone thought I was brazilian!


 
These curls are too cute. I see that you're 4a like me (I'm 4a w/ some 3c)...what type of products did you use in your curly hair pics.


----------



## PinkSkates

PrincessKia said:


> I may have missed this. But naturals how often are you reapplying the BKT?


 
I did my first treatment on May 1. I will do my next one July 1.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I just rcvd an ounce of QOD Gold, is it enough to do apl hair?


----------



## Dak

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I just rcvd an ounce of QOD Gold, is it enough to do apl hair?



Hmmmm, I think you'll need more.  I used 2 ounces & it was barely enough.


----------



## Zakina

Any UK ladies that use BKT? If so, where do you purchase it?


----------



## MissRissa

ok so i took the plunge and had my friend bkt me with the QOD Gold.  Honestly, I really didn't like my results (AT FIRST) and that may have possibly been my fault.  The directions say 450 degrees.  I have REALLY fine, thin hair and i was like, i don't care what kind of heat protection is in here, i'm not frying my hair.  I've had heat damage with less heat and it's actually the reason that I have had a set back this year and it looks as though my hair hasn't grown in 6 months.  So when she straightened it (she used 320 the first 3 swipes and 390 the last 4 swipes), my hair was still pretty poofy.  I kinda looked like cousin IT from the Adams family.  I was blown because i dont do that halfway mess, either my hair is straight or curly but i dont do poofy.   Plus trying to keep my hair straight without putting it behind my ears and putting it up to sleep was the biggest hassle ever!! So foreal, i was expecting my results to look like pinkskates' but realistically my hair never really looks good with a flat iron from a blow dry (imma rollerset girl) when it's done at home or by someone thats not a super pro at straightening.  

so i washed it this morning after 42 hours (i didn't wait 48).  OM ****** Goodness!!!!!!!!! I co washed with WEN and followed up with some shescentit fortifying mask.  young my hair doesnt even feel like hair.  its like ridiculously soft and i lost 2 hairs during detangling.  2!!!!! that has never ever ever happened.  i usually lose 30 to 40 hairs during detangling.  2!! that is the sole reason i will definitely do this treatment again.  so my frizzy crown patch is still frizzy, so that's a blower.  but 2 hairs though. oh and my curl is loosened a little.  thats not really a plus or minus for me, i like my shrinkage.  

so yeah i'm definitely going to reapply barring something like all my hair falling out, im thinking late august/early september. but i'm going to feel it out.  i mean it has only been 2 days.  but when i do, ill be using the Inoar moroccan one because you can wash it out same day.  Oh my other unused 3 oz of the QOD Gold are for sale in the exchange forum.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I just rcvd an ounce of QOD Gold, is it enough to do apl hair?





oh gosh you should get more to be safe!

my first application was with an ounce of QOD gold.
I didn't realize till AFTER I started that an onuce was NOT enough.
It was not good.  I got some breakage because my hair was not coated well enough.

I ordered an entire bottle for my second application (global keratin this time).
my resutls were much better and I think I used about 2 1/2 ounces.

I took photos but I havented updated with 1st wash photos yet.   I do have a wavy wash and go this week!  I only used global keratin leave in and some jojoba oil.

I'm stalking the fed ex driver for my new laptop today and I will update photos when it's running.


----------



## sheba1

Good for you, MissRissa!  Softliss is another one you can wash out an hour later and formaldehyde free.  Great youtube vids on it, also.  The first four vids listed here are all softliss:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=brazilian+keratin+curacao&aq=f


----------



## yodie

Hi lwilliams,

You think your hair broke off because you didn't apply enough product to it?

I'm just trying to understand, because in that case wouldn't all of your hair start to break as the product wears off? 





lwilliams1922 said:


> oh gosh you should get more to be safe!
> 
> my first application was with an ounce of QOD gold.
> I didn't realize till AFTER I started that an onuce was NOT enough.
> It was not good.  I got some breakage because my hair was not coated well enough.
> 
> I ordered an entire bottle for my second application (global keratin this time).
> my resutls were much better and I think I used about 2 1/2 ounces.
> 
> I took photos but I havented updated with 1st wash photos yet.   I do have a wavy wash and go this week!  I only used global keratin leave in and some jojoba oil.
> 
> I'm stalking the fed ex driver for my new laptop today and I will update photos when it's running.


----------



## crazydaze911

maybe she means she used too much heat on the 'raw' parts, thinking they were coated, which led to breakage.... just guessing


----------



## yodie

Okay, thanks. Trying to learn as much as I can before I take the plunge. 





crazydaze911 said:


> maybe she means she used too much heat on the 'raw' parts, thinking they were coated, which led to breakage.... just guessing


----------



## imstush

Finally after over a year of wanting this my apt is tomorrow, so psyched.  I do wish it lasted a bit longer, and I know I will be too scared to do it myself.  Not sure how often I would have to go


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

If you get the BKT or formaldehyde-free process, Inoar Marroquino or Softliss, can you use a shampoo bar from India or soapnut or yucca instead of the sodium chloride-free shampoos?


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> I'm just trying to understand, because in that case wouldn't all of your hair start to break as the product wears off?



I don't really think this would cause breakage as the product wore.  Everyone experiences uneven wearing of the product, I'm sure, regardless of how much they use at application time.

I do like LuckiestDestiny's theory that naturals should layer several apps by doing the treatment once a month before backing down to once every three months.  My hair seems to be stronger and easier to manager with every application, so far.


----------



## covergirl01

Ok ladies, so I went to the salon that advertised the Keratin Blow Out for $75.00.  First of all, the chic that did my hair would not even tell me what product was being used.  And the instructions she gave me where just not sound at all.  Then she tells me that they sell shampoo that goes with the line... and the shampoo was Aphoghee.  WTF.

... I will post some pics this weekend.  Its super duper soft and straight... but it doesn't feel very protected. It feels and looks kinda thin. My hair is not shedding but it feels like I had a press and curl.  And my roots have already started reverting.  What should I do?  How long do I have to wait to do it again?


----------



## sheba1

Awww, hang in there Covergirl.  To be honest my hair with the BKT in isn't all that impressive either til after the first wash!  hahaha

I'm not crazy about having gotten it but not sure about which treatment, though. hmmm I think I would have passed on that one, $75 or no.   Too easy to get my hands on my treatment of choice and do it myself.

Keep us posted!  I hope it works out to be something you enjoy.  I redid mine only 5 days after my first.  Naturals seem to need a second treatment to get the hair really sleek.


----------



## laurend

I asked this question in another thread, no response.  My girlfriend is asking every hour did someone respond.  Here's the question:
My girlfriend wants to do this also but she's not a member. She was wondering after doing the BKT, will her hair be still kinky? She has 4a and 4b hair and she doesn't want to wear her hair straight, she just wants to take out some of the kinks. I told her I would ask because I don't know the answer.


----------



## Dak

laurend said:


> I asked this question in another thread, no response.  My girlfriend is asking every hour did someone respond.  Here's the question:
> My girlfriend wants to do this also but she's not a member. She was wondering after doing the BKT, will her hair be still kinky? She has 4a and 4b hair and she doesn't want to wear her hair straight, she just wants to take out some of the kinks. I told her I would ask because I don't know the answer.



Yes, her hair will still have curl after she  washes it.  Just a lot more manageable & not as much bulk.    You are stuck though wearing it straight for the first four days unless you use the line that lets you wash the same day.


----------



## sheba1

Mine is still kinky   Maybe you could send her to my fotki?  Or she could go check out my wash n go thread here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=369213

Also, my siggy pic is my curls after each BKT that I've done and the progression of my curls.  They've loosened but they're definitely not gone.


----------



## addaboutmyhair

Self BKT'd yesterday. My hair is much thicker than when I had it done in the salon.  After my salon treatment it was thin looking. So I'll post pics after I wash and we'll see if I did it right.  

Quick Question: I use Global Keratin, which is the brand they used in the salon I went to. The salon instructed me to wait 4 days before washing.  The global keratin bottle says to wait 2 days.

Anybody use this brand? How long did you wait to wash and how did it turn out?


----------



## Dove56

addaboutmyhair said:


> Self BKT'd yesterday. My hair is much thicker than when I had it done in the salon.  After my salon treatment it was thin looking. So I'll post pics after I wash and we'll see if I did it right.
> 
> Quick Question: I use Global Keratin, which is the brand they used in the salon I went to. The salon instructed me to wait 4 days before washing.  The global keratin bottle says to wait 2 days.
> 
> Anybody use this brand? How long did you wait to wash and how did it turn out?



Addaboutmyhair,

I used Global Keratin 2% and I washed in 2 days.  My results for fabulous and I can't wait to BKT again! I have pics in my Fotki.


----------



## addaboutmyhair

Veejee said:


> Addaboutmyhair,
> 
> I used Global Keratin 2% and I washed in 2 days.  My results for fabulous and I can't wait to BKT again! I have pics in my Fotki.



Thank you! I'll wash in 2 days then.


----------



## sheba1

addaboutmyhair said:


> Thank you! I'll wash in 2 days then.



I use Global, also.  I usually wash after 24 hours.  Pics in my fotki.

Oh, and here's a vid of Brittany, she is also a Global 24 hour washer outer. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdxhmUgMZxA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I use Global, also. I usually wash after 24 hours. Pics in my fotki.
> 
> Oh, and here's a vid of Brittany, she is also a Global 24 hour washer outer. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdxhmUgMZxA


 
Yup. She actually pm'd me and stated she washes it out right after she puts it in  and she notices no difference.  She does use the 4 percent, though, but a significant portion is still staying on the hair afterwards.  IDK if the other brands can claim the same, but the Global is the one that she uses. I bugged her with various pm's bless her heart. Anyways I asked her how does she know that the Global is still good if she's washing it out right away. She says her hair is still silky and she can feel like it's protected just as she does if she'd waited. Plus her hair is thriving. After seeing her hair over a year of using it, it seems she knows what she's talking about.  I thought I'd be using the QOD but I think when I do, if I go the BKT route, I will use this one first as it has over a year of testing via Brittany.


----------



## blissy

laurend said:


> I asked this question in another thread, no response. My girlfriend is asking every hour did someone respond. Here's the question:
> My girlfriend wants to do this also but she's not a member. She was wondering after doing the BKT, will her hair be still kinky? She has 4a and 4b hair and she doesn't want to wear her hair straight, she just wants to take out some of the kinks. I told her I would ask because I don't know the answer.


 

An official BKT girl, I've used the Rejevenol line.  The first time I left the product on for almost 3 days and it made my 4a/b hair more manageable.  The kink was still there and the breakage was less.  The second time (less than a week I left the product on for four days and the kink was less and the curl more defined.  Tell your girlfriend to use enough product and leave it in for less than the reccommended time.   IMO of course.


----------



## MissRissa

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> If you get the BKT or formaldehyde-free process, Inoar Marroquino or Softliss, can you use a shampoo bar from India or soapnut or yucca instead of the sodium chloride-free shampoos?


 

you know what, i was wondering pretty much the same thing but i was too scared to use it.  i think i may try it next week though.  I have a babassu and ylang ylang shampoo bar that I really like but I dont know the process of soap making so I wasn't sure if any salt was used, other than that i dont see why there would be an issue.


----------



## MissRissa

im thinking about purchasing the products that are made to go along with the treatments because my hair feels weird.  yeah i know "weird"  isn't very clear but it's because i can't describe it any other way.  when i put products on my hair, it just feels weird.  it doesn't feel the way it used to.  before when I did my wash n go's, i would comb or denman product through my hair when it was soaking wet.   now, my hair starts to dry within seconds of getting out of the shower so by the time i'm putting product in my hair, it's partially dry.    so i was thinking maybe if i use the products that are made to supposedly compliment the treatment, it will feel a little different.  it also kinda feels like products (conditioner, leave ins, serums) just sit on my hair.


----------



## imstush

So I got it done yesterday finally!  I decided to also get some highlights. As for the BKT she used the one that smells like chocolate - no heavy fumes, but by the time she was done I was ready to go to sleep.  My stylist has been doing the BKT to her hair (she's natural) for a couple of years now, and her hair is BEAUTIFUL.  She let me feel it, it's heavy, thick and shiny.  Not to mention it's grown since the last time I've seen her.  So she's convinced me to become a regular BKT user.  Anyhoo I've tried to attach pics of how my hair looks.  I hope they are clear





ETA I also let her cut my hair and excuse the pimple


----------



## luvn_life

Question:

Did you gain a little more thickness after your first wash??


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey Ladies, 
    So I posted my BKT results for a natural on the forum... Here's the thread if you wanna check it out.. Lots of pics..  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=375551

Be sure to post there and let me know what you think or that I could do differently...


----------



## Reinventing21

So I missed UPS Wednesday.  Then I left a note on the door saying "I'm HOME!  Please knock."  So she knocks, but says that she didn't bring it with her and she would bring it today.  I am currerntly staked out in front of the door.  I need to get the rest of my supplies, get some summer clothes, my eyebrows done, a dress to wear to the club Sat., but I'm not moving till I get my BKT!  

Plus my hubby said he was getting off work tomorrow at 3 p.m.  I was hoping he would get off later so I could tell him to meet me at the club, so I could surprise him with a whole new look.  I have been wearing protective styles for months now.  Oh well I have to find another way.


----------



## Dak

MissRissa said:


> im thinking about purchasing the products that are made to go along with the treatments because my hair feels weird.  yeah i know "weird"  isn't very clear but it's because i can't describe it any other way.  when i put products on my hair, it just feels weird.  it doesn't feel the way it used to.  before when I did my wash n go's, i would comb or denman product through my hair when it was soaking wet.   now, my hair starts to dry within seconds of getting out of the shower so by the time i'm putting product in my hair, it's partially dry.    so i was thinking maybe if i use the products that are made to supposedly compliment the treatment, it will feel a little different.  it also kinda feels like products (conditioner, leave ins, serums) just sit on my hair.[/QUOTE
> I know what you mean about hair feeling different, I use a lot less product than I used to for styling and hardly ever feel the need to put my oils.
> 
> I wonder, short of buying new products, maybe you could just apply your styling products in the shower?


----------



## Stella B.

imstush said:


> So I got it done yesterday finally!  I decided to also get some highlights. As for the BKT she used the one that smells like chocolate - no heavy fumes, but by the time she was done I was ready to go to sleep.  My stylist has been doing the BKT to her hair (she's natural) for a couple of years now, and her hair is BEAUTIFUL.  She let me feel it, it's heavy, thick and shiny.  Not to mention it's grown since the last time I've seen her.  So she's convinced me to become a regular BKT user.  Anyhoo I've tried to attach pics of how my hair looks.  I hope they are clear
> 
> View attachment 36387
> 
> View attachment 36389
> 
> ETA I also let her cut my hair and excuse the pimple



Your stylist did a great job! Your hair looks fresh and beautiful, and I know you will enjoy your BKT! Let us know how it looks and feels after that first wash!


----------



## sheba1

Dak said:


> I wonder, short of buying new products, maybe you could just apply your styling products in the shower?



This is what I do and it helps me very much.



MissRissa said:


> im thinking about purchasing the products that are made to go along with the treatments because my hair feels weird.  yeah i know "weird"  isn't very clear but it's because i can't describe it any other way.  when i put products on my hair, it just feels weird.  it doesn't feel the way it used to.  before when I did my wash n go's, i would comb or denman product through my hair when it was soaking wet.   now, my hair starts to dry within seconds of getting out of the shower so by the time i'm putting product in my hair, it's partially dry.    so i was thinking maybe if i use the products that are made to supposedly compliment the treatment, it will feel a little different.  it also kinda feels like products (conditioner, leave ins, serums) just sit on my hair.



Hey there, MissRissa.  I don't use any of the products that come with the bkt but I do use the curly primer method recommended at www.tightlycurly.com with much success for my wash n gos.  I smooth black n sassy cream set over top of the conditioner and skip the denman.  I just use my fingers to rake through and my wash n go is looking really great.

I have a thread on it here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=375483

Hope this helps!  Good luck to you


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

MissRissa said:


> you know what, i was wondering pretty much the same thing but i was too scared to use it.  i think i may try it next week though.  I have a babassu and ylang ylang shampoo bar that I really like but I dont know the process of soap making so I wasn't sure if any salt was used, other than that i dont see why there would be an issue.




So it's the salt, then.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

MissRissa said:


> im thinking about purchasing the products that are made to go along with the treatments because my hair feels weird.  yeah i know "weird"  isn't very clear but it's because i can't describe it any other way.  when i put products on my hair, it just feels weird.  it doesn't feel the way it used to.  before when I did my wash n go's, i would comb or denman product through my hair when it was soaking wet.   now, my hair starts to dry within seconds of getting out of the shower so by the time i'm putting product in my hair, it's partially dry.    so i was thinking maybe if i use the products that are made to supposedly compliment the treatment, it will feel a little different.  it also kinda feels like products (conditioner, leave ins, serums) just sit on my hair.




That means that your hair was repaired...the porosity!!!  I'm considering the Sofliff.  What do I need to buy absolutely?  Mask too???


----------



## sheba1

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> That means that your hair was repaired...the porosity!!!  I'm considering the Sofliff.  What do I need to buy absolutely?  Mask too???



Everything you need comes in one inexpensive kit   clarifying kit, treatment, mask, etc.  I think Veejee's thread said you get enough in the 8 oz for 3 or 4 treatments for $99 and fast free shipping.  http://www.softliss.com


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I finally got the BKT from the ebay vendor AJJ and cutenss used. It's called Organic Fusion and is a same-day BKT. Kere are the ingredients: 
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propelene Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimoium Methosulfate, Quatemium-33, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polyquatemium-7 Cethylhexanoate, Bis-isobutyl Peg/pppg-20/35/Amodimethicone copolymer, Polysorbate-80 Butylene Glycol, Morbicid Acid, Mineral Oil, Hydrogenated Sterene/Butadoeme Copolymer, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Fragrance

Do you think I could use this on my texlaxed hair? (I use Design Essentials to texlax) I also puchased OK Keratin BKT just in case.

Thanks in advance for your help!

jayjay


----------



## sheba1

I sure do think you can use BKT on your texlaxed hair, Jayjay!  You'll get really straight results right out of the shower, though, like Veejee's.  Don't use it if you're tryna keep some curl.


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> Everything you need comes in one inexpensive kit   clarifying kit, treatment, mask, etc.  I think Veejee's thread said you get enough in the 8 oz for 3 or 4 treatments for $99 and fast free shipping.  http://www.softliss.com



Yep!  I was hoping it would come today  but it'll be Monday instead. They say patience is a virtue.


----------



## Dove56

jayjaycurlz said:


> I finally got the BKT from the ebay vendor AJJ and cutenss used. It's called Organic Fusion and is a same-day BKT. Kere are the ingredients:
> Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propelene Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimoium Methosulfate, Quatemium-33, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polyquatemium-7 Cethylhexanoate, Bis-isobutyl Peg/pppg-20/35/Amodimethicone copolymer, Polysorbate-80 Butylene Glycol, Morbicid Acid, Mineral Oil, Hydrogenated Sterene/Butadoeme Copolymer, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Fragrance
> 
> Do you think I could use this on my texlaxed hair? (I use Design Essentials to texlax) I also puchased OK Keratin BKT just in case.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> jayjay



Jayjay,

As Sheba mentioned, I am tex-laxed and my hair is bone-straight. 
After 9 years of natural curls then tex-laxed curls I welcome the change.  I've colored my hair and I tex-laxed last weekend so some of the treatment as worn out and the waves have returned.  Sheba is right though, if you are tex-laxed and you want your curls don't do the treatment because your hair will be straighter than straight!


----------



## Titansgirl

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> That means that your hair was repaired...the porosity!!!  I'm considering the Sofliff.  What do I need to buy absolutely?  Mask too???



I purchased the 8oz kit.  It came with the clarifying shampoo, treatment, & mask.  The mask really made my hair feel really strong.  I have had my treatment for 5 weeks.  I have been so tempted to use the mask as a deep conditioner one of these times when I wash my hair.

I have done two treatment so far, and it seems like I can probably get two more treatments from the kit.


----------



## MarieB

Titansgirl said:


> I purchased the 8oz kit. It came with the clarifying shampoo, treatment, & mask. The mask really made my hair feel really strong. I have had my treatment for 5 weeks. I have been so tempted to use the mask as a deep conditioner one of these times when I wash my hair.
> 
> I have done two treatment so far, and it seems like I can probably get two more treatments from the kit.


 

Yes, you can definitely use the mask as a DC; I think it was recommended in the instructions (I lost mine), but there's so much of it, you might as well... I have used it as a DC after shampooing (I mostly use Hair One, but every once in a while I shampoo then DC), and my hair felt pretty much like it did in the beginning. I love this stuff! I have been airdrying since my first BKT in April, and only used heat last weekend when I did my treatment. HTH!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

sheba1 said:


> I sure do think you can use BKT on your texlaxed hair, Jayjay!  You'll get really straight results right out of the shower, though, like Veejee's.  Don't use it if you're tryna keep some curl.


  Even though I'm texlaxed, my hair is hella frizzy. I was hoping that BKT would be able to tame some of the frizz by sealing the cuticles. I've tried protein glossing, serums, sabino and sprays - still frizzy! I'm okay with it being temporarily straight or are you saying that the texlaxed curls will never return?


----------



## Dove56

jayjaycurlz said:


> Even though I'm texlaxed, my hair is hella frizzy. I was hoping that BKT would be able to tame some of the frizz by sealing the cuticles. I've tried protein glossing, serums, sabino and sprays - still frizzy! I'm okay with it being temporarily straight or are you saying that the texlaxed curls will never return?



They will return.  Use ORS Chelating Shampoo and your curls will come right back.


----------



## sheba1

jayjaycurlz said:


> Even though I'm texlaxed, my hair is hella frizzy. I was hoping that BKT would be able to tame some of the frizz by sealing the cuticles. I've tried protein glossing, serums, sabino and sprays - still frizzy! I'm okay with it being temporarily straight or are you saying that the texlaxed curls will never return?



Uh oh...   Veejee?  Help!  LOL

I'm not sure if they return or not, Jayjay.  I know when the treatment coats natural hair, the curl returns to the tighter pattern over time.  But with hair that has a more roughened cuticle layer, the treatment is supposed to be more "effective" at making the hair straight.  Thing is, I don't recall reading whether the hair reverts when this cuticle layer has been roughened.  I'm hoping Veejee will drop in and let us know more.

I know she said in an earlier post that she texlaxed recently and did a color treatment.  She said that some wave had returned.  But I'd love to know; and I'm sure you'd want to know, also, if that wave returned all over or just in certain areas, maybe?  

Also, I'm wondering, Jayjay, if the hair needs to be coated with the BKT to seal the cuticle; thereby reducing frizz; if the treatment has to wear in order for some wave to return, wouldn't that then mean you were dealing with the frizz again?


----------



## sheba1

Coool!!  Thanks Veejee... I tell ya, you are quick on the button!


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> Uh oh...   Veejee?  Help!  LOL
> 
> I'm not sure if they return or not, Jayjay.  I know when the treatment coats natural hair, the curl returns to the tighter pattern over time.  But with hair that has a more roughened cuticle layer, the treatment is supposed to be more "effective" at making the hair straight.  Thing is, I don't recall reading whether the hair reverts when this cuticle layer has been roughened.  I'm hoping Veejee will drop in and let us know more.
> 
> I know she said in an earlier post that she texlaxed recently and did a color treatment.  She said that some wave had returned.  But I'd love to know; and I'm sure you'd want to know, also, if that wave returned all over or just in certain areas, maybe?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering, Jayjay, if the hair needs to be coated with the BKT to seal the cuticle; thereby reducing frizz; if the treatment has to wear in order for some wave to return, wouldn't that then mean you were dealing with the frizz again?




Sheba1, 

The waves have returned mainly in the middle of my head where my hair is the curliest naturally.  The sides are slowly waving up.  Without the the color or tex-lax I think the treatment would still be in full effect, but it's nice to know that it does wear out and it can be accelerated with salty/sulfate shampoos.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I got some gray hairs poking out more than I like. I am going to wash my hair with Nexus Aloe Rid (sulfate) and then do a Cellophane color (contains Sodium Chloride)  using a Neutral Protein filler contains Keratin.

I think this will strip my BKT a great deal.  I am prepared to do another BKT next weekend if needed.  

I'll let you all know how this experiment goes.


ETA: Changed my mind, ran out of time, I will do this one night this week or next weekend.


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi all!  I just found out that my beloved Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 contains stearalkonium chloride (comes from coconut oil & salt)  

My hair got in so much better condition with that stuff--I can't imagine hair life without it!  What do you girls use for moisture?


----------



## Dove56

Reyna21 said:


> Hi all!  I just found out that my beloved Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 contains stearalkonium chloride (comes from coconut oil & salt)
> 
> My hair got in so much better condition with that stuff--I can't imagine hair life without it!  What do you girls use for moisture?



I love Eluence Moisture Balance Conditioner.  I've been using it has a leave-in.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Do you guys use a heat protectant when flat ironing in between BKTs? You only use 450 degrees when trying to bake in the treatment so I'm assuming that the rest of the time you use more reasonable temperatures and a heat protectant. Is this correct?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I rollerset in between BKT's but when I do have to flat iron (blending half wigs) I do use sabino moisture block & my miniglide which goes to only 200 degrees.



jayjaycurlz said:


> Do you guys use a heat protectant when flat ironing in between BKTs? You only use 450 degrees when trying to bake in the treatment so I'm assuming that the rest of the time you use more reasonable temperatures and a heat protectant. Is this correct?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

jayjaycurlz said:


> Do you guys use a heat protectant when flat ironing in between BKTs? You only use 450 degrees when trying to bake in the treatment so I'm assuming that the rest of the time you use more reasonable temperatures and a heat protectant. Is this correct?


I rarely use heat but when I do, it is a very low temp and I use heat protector.


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> Hi all!  I just found out that my beloved Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 contains stearalkonium chloride (comes from coconut oil & salt)
> 
> My hair got in so much better condition with that stuff--I can't imagine hair life without it!  What do you girls use for moisture?



Awwww, I so sowwy 

I like to cowash every other day or so and I then coat my hair with aussie sidney smooth conditioner as my leave in.  I love it.  Haven't had any issues... not sure if it has that stearalkonium chloride.  I'll be sure to check when I get home



jayjaycurlz said:


> Do you guys use a heat protectant when flat ironing in between BKTs? You only use 450 degrees when trying to bake in the treatment so I'm assuming that the rest of the time you use more reasonable temperatures and a heat protectant. Is this correct?



I do my treatment and then I either wash-n-go or wet bun until time for the next.  I'm trying to see how long it takes for my third treatment to wear off doing it this way.  So far so good, at over three weeks and hair is doing great!  With no signs of wear.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Awwww, I so sowwy
> 
> I like to cowash every other day or so and I then coat my hair with aussie sidney smooth conditioner as my leave in.  I love it.  Haven't had any issues... not sure if it has that stearalkonium chloride.  I'll be sure to check when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> I do my treatment and then I either wash-n-go or wet bun until time for the next.  I'm trying to see how long it takes for my third treatment to wear off doing it this way.  So far so good, at over three weeks and hair is doing great!  With no signs of wear.


I used a different shampoo conditioner combo last time I washed and I think it had something in it that my BKT didn't like because my hair got a good bit of frizz back with that one wash. I'm going to do a Cellophane and BKT again within the next two weeks.  I am also going on 5 weeks post and surprised at the amount of new growth I have  I'm going to BKT the NG real good


----------



## Reinventing21

Veejee said:


> I love Eluence Moisture Balance Conditioner. I've been using it has a leave-in.


 

Hi !  Thanx for the response!  How long have you been using that one with the BKT cuz I just went to check it out and it lists that same ingredient, stearkonium chloride, as one of the main ingredients.  I am confused.  I googled stearalkonium whatever chloride and found that it's been used a fabric softener and is found in many conditioning treatments.  On another it said that it was a conditioner derived from coconut and salt.

I think others have mentioned using Elucence, so does that mean that that chloride is safe?


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> Hi !  Thanx for the response!  How long have you been using that one with the BKT cuz I just went to check it out and it lists that same ingredient, stearkonium chloride, as one of the main ingredients.  I am confused.  I googled stearalkonium whatever chloride and found that it's been used a fabric softener and is found in many conditioning treatments.  On another it said that it was a conditioner derived from coconut and salt.
> 
> *I think others have mentioned using Elucence, so does that mean that that chloride is safe?*



I think if you stay away from sodium chloride you'll be ok.  Plenty of ingredients if you combine them can form a certain thing.  But the instructions are just stay way from a specific thing; and that's sodium chloride.  Some folks decide to stay away with anything ending in chloride and anything beginning in sodium... and I think that's just too much work.  I feel if it were that serious, they'd have said to stay away all of those things.  Instead the instructions are specific to stay away from sodium chloride.  Which is table salt.  I add sea salt to that.  But if they sneak it in under some other name, they're just gonna have to get me.  lol

If it's safe for color treated hair, I've found it to normally have the green light.  I still check the ingredients, just to be safe.


----------



## Dove56

Reyna21 said:


> Hi !  Thanx for the response!  How long have you been using that one with the BKT cuz I just went to check it out and it lists that same ingredient, stearkonium chloride, as one of the main ingredients.  I am confused.  I googled stearalkonium whatever chloride and found that it's been used a fabric softener and is found in many conditioning treatments.  On another it said that it was a conditioner derived from coconut and salt.
> 
> I think others have mentioned using Elucence, so does that mean that that chloride is safe?



Since day one! I BKT'd on April 13 and I've used the Eluence since that first wash.  Maybe, I should go back to my Salerm 21 leave-in. Off to do more research on moisturizing shampoos without stearkonium chloride.  Thanks Reyna!!


----------



## Reinventing21

Since day one! I BKT'd on April 13 and I've used the Eluence since that first wash.  Maybe, I should go back to my Salerm 21 leave-in. Off to do more research on moisturizing shampoos without stearkonium chloride. Thanks Reyna!![/quote]


Hmmm...Well, if you haven't had any problems with it? IDK. I remembering someone listing names for salt, but the stearalkonium wasn't one, BUT the word 'chloride' kept bugging me cuz I associate it with salt, so that's why I looked it up.  HOWEVER, if your hair has been doing great, does that mean that because it's not sodium chloride, it's ok?  Or is salt always just salt?  Let me know what you find out.  I'm about to do a search too for chloride free stuff, but I would hate for us to give up our favorites if we didn't have to!  Thanks1


----------



## lwilliams1922

It's been a struggle to find products with no soduim, chloride, sls,...

I figure if I shelled out that much for the treatment I may as well get the products that come with it (poo and conditioner).

I can tell my hair changes slightly with each cowash, so I dont want to wash it out any faster than necessary.

I'm stalking the UPS driver today for delivery of the poo and conditioner from global keratin.  I can post the ingredients when it arrives if anyone wants.


----------



## Titansgirl

MarieB said:


> Yes, you can definitely use the mask as a DC; I think it was recommended in the instructions (I lost mine), but there's so much of it, you might as well... I have used it as a DC after shampooing (I mostly use Hair One, but every once in a while I shampoo then DC), and my hair felt pretty much like it did in the beginning. I love this stuff! I have been airdrying since my first BKT in April, and only used heat last weekend when I did my treatment. HTH!



Thank you for your reply!!! I'm going to deep condition with the mask on wednesday which is my normal wash day.


----------



## Reinventing21

sheba1 said:


> I think if you stay away from sodium chloride you'll be ok. Plenty of ingredients if you combine them can form a certain thing. But the instructions are just stay way from a specific thing; and that's sodium chloride. Some folks decide to stay away with anything ending in chloride and anything beginning in sodium... and I think that's just too much work. I feel if it were that serious, they'd have said to stay away all of those things. Instead the instructions are specific to stay away from sodium chloride. Which is table salt. I add sea salt to that. But if they sneak it in under some other name, they're just gonna have to get me. lol
> 
> If it's safe for color treated hair, I've found it to normally have the green light. I still check the ingredients, just to be safe.


 
Thanks Sheba! I somehow missed this post yesterday.  After my google research I did find that Giovani Direct has it too.  Aren't some BKers using that too? You are right that they just say SODIUM chloride but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to mess up my BK


----------



## Reinventing21

sheba1 said:


> I think if you stay away from sodium chloride you'll be ok. Plenty of ingredients if you combine them can form a certain thing. But the instructions are just stay way from a specific thing; and that's sodium chloride. Some folks decide to stay away with anything ending in chloride and anything beginning in sodium... and I think that's just too much work. I feel if it were that serious, they'd have said to stay away all of those things. Instead the instructions are specific to stay away from sodium chloride. Which is table salt. I add sea salt to that. But if they sneak it in under some other name, they're just gonna have to get me. lol
> 
> If it's safe for color treated hair, I've found it to normally have the green light. I still check the ingredients, just to be safe.


 


lwilliams1922 said:


> It's been a struggle to find products with no soduim, chloride, sls,...
> 
> Oops.  I am in the middle of figuring out the multiquote.  I think I get it now, but it's too late.
> 
> *I figure if I shelled out that much for the treatment I may as well get the products that come with it (poo and conditioner).*
> 
> I can tell my hair changes slightly with each cowash, so I dont want to wash it out any faster than necessary.
> 
> I'm stalking the UPS driver today for delivery of the poo and conditioner from global keratin. I can post the ingredients when it arrives if anyone wants.


 
Thanks!   I feel the same way!  I am set on shampoo and conditioner, but I am looking for a good leave-in that's BK compatible.  From what others have posted though, it seems I may be able to keep using my Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1.


----------



## Reinventing21

Oh and I almost forgot!  I haven't done a formal review of my Softliss BUT jI just want to say that I wore white all day long and not one broken hair. Hee hee!


----------



## MissRissa

ok my wash and go's are getting better.  now it's possible that i may be stripping the treatment because the shampoo i've been using doesn't specifically have sls in it but it does have another detergent.  before my wng's were looking a little stringy but i'm not sure if that was product or not.  either way detangling has still been pretty darn good.   oh and im really liking that millcreek keratin conditioner.  i mixed that with some ao blue green algae mask and dc'ed and my hair felt freaking great. im going to have my hair straighened for the first time since my first wash on tuesday night so we'll see how that goes.  

next time though, i will be buying the whole kit.  its just easier than sitting on the toilet reading ingredients for 58 minutes.


----------



## MissRissa

ok naturals i have a question.  when you are doing your follow up treatments, are yall clarifying to strip the original treatment for just adding on top.  i really wanna just paint some more treatment on that super extra fuzzy frizzy patch in the back of my head and see how that works instead of stripping whats already there off.


----------



## sheba1

MissRissa said:


> ok naturals i have a question.  when you are doing your follow up treatments, are yall clarifying to strip the original treatment for just adding on top.  i really wanna just paint some more treatment on that super extra fuzzy frizzy patch in the back of my head and see how that works instead of stripping whats already there off.



Yep, you want to clarify each time.  It won't strip the treatment completely.  But it will get anything that could keep the product from adhering properly off your hair.  Someone also had a theory that the clarifying treatment would "rough up" the existing layer of bkt allowing it to adhere better.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissRissa said:


> ok my wash and go's are getting better.  now it's possible that i may be stripping the treatment because the shampoo i've been using doesn't specifically have sls in it but it does have another detergent.  before my wng's were looking a little stringy but i'm not sure if that was product or not.  either way detangling has still been pretty darn good.   oh and im really liking that millcreek keratin conditioner.  i mixed that with some ao blue green algae mask and dc'ed and my hair felt freaking great. im going to have my hair straighened for the first time since my first wash on tuesday night so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> next time though, i will be buying the whole kit.  its just easier than sitting on the toilet reading ingredients for 58 minutes.



LOL I got a visual. I used the wrong combo of some stuff and my hair reverted a great deal after that wash.

It would be nice to get products specifically made for the BKT. There are some other ingredients than SC that helps the BKT wear off faster. I'm sticking with MillCreek until I can figure something else out.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have the Rejuvenol BKT after care poo & condish. They both contain hydrolyzed keratin & hydrolyzed collagen. The poo contains Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate & Ammonium Laureth Sulfate.

Hopefully my BKT will last longer this time. I noticed it wearing off at 6 weeks but I did not do the 3rd treament until June 20 (prior one was April 23) so a little under 8 weeks later.


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi ladies!  For anyone wondering about *stearalkonium chloride*--after doing a zillion searches, i found two different brazilian keratin treatments that listed the ingredients in the keratin treatment and they both included stearalkonium chloride.  So I guess it's safe if it's already in the bk.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Ladies, okay, DO NOT use ayurvedic rinses on your BKT!!  I did a rinse the other day and it almost completely stripped it out of my hair.. I can tell a huge difference....  I dont care much, but I know that if you plan on straightening this is a bad idea..  Right after I rilnsed it out, my roots were puffy and all, just like I didn't even have the treatment.  I can still tell it's left on some of my hair though.... Lesson learned!


----------



## yodie

Does anyone know the active ingredient in Softliss? I know it's formaldehyde free, but what is taking the place of the formaldehyde?

Ladies using Rejuvenol, do you feel like it's adding weight to your strands because of the collagen? 

AtlantaJJ, do you use a black cellophane? If so, what brand? Thanks.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Reyna21 said:


> Hi ladies!  For anyone wondering about *stearalkonium chloride*--after doing a zillion searches, i found two different brazilian keratin treatments that listed the ingredients in the keratin treatment and they both included stearalkonium chloride.  So I guess it's safe if it's already in the bk.



I didn't think it was a problem because I use this every time I wet bun.


----------



## WyrdWay

yodie said:


> Does anyone know the active ingredient in Softliss? I know it's formaldehyde free, but what is taking the place of the formaldehyde?



I thought it was Ether


----------



## yodie

I thought Ether was worse than Formaldehyde????


----------



## Dove56

Yodie,

I thinks it's ethly alcohol. I wouldn't know since my friggin' package *STILL* hasn't arrivedheated: (I ordered Thursday priority mall still no package).


----------



## yodie

Thanks, Veejee.  I hope it gets there soon.  

Is ethyl alcohol the same as ether? I called Softliss, but the rep who answers these types of questions was online with someone else.  Yeah, right!

Veejee, you used Global before, right? Why are you switching? Formaldehyde and the 48 hour wait to rinse? 

Does anyone know if a nettle tea rinse will have the same ayurvedic effect that belle revuse mentioned above and rinse BKT from the hair?

Thanks.


----------



## MissRissa

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Ladies, okay, DO NOT use ayurvedic rinses on your BKT!! I did a rinse the other day and it almost completely stripped it out of my hair.. I can tell a huge difference.... I dont care much, but I know that if you plan on straightening this is a bad idea.. Right after I rilnsed it out, my roots were puffy and all, just like I didn't even have the treatment. I can still tell it's left on some of my hair though.... Lesson learned!


 

yeah i've pretty much stopped everything else save for deep conditioning.  normally when my hair isn't straight, i oil my scalp 3-5 times a week.  so far i've done it twice and my hair feels really weird when i do.  i've already said that using some other products i can feel that a great deal of the product has worn away.


----------



## Dove56

yodie said:


> Thanks, Veejee.  I hope it gets there soon.
> 
> Is ethyl alcohol the same as ether? I called Softliss, but the rep who answers these types of questions was online with someone else.  Yeah, right!
> 
> *Veejee, you used Global before, right? Why are you switching? Formaldehyde and the 48 hour wait to rinse? *
> 
> Does anyone know if a nettle tea rinse will have the same ayurvedic effect that belle revuse mentioned above and rinse BKT from the hair?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know, we really need one of our resident chemists to chime in..lol.

Yep, I'm switching because of the high formaldehyde content and the 48-72 hour wait.  Other than that I LOVED the results.  If my package doesn't come soon I might order some more Global and do my hair on Sunday.  Patience is NOT a virtue of mine.


----------



## yodie

Do you feel like the oils strip the product or just aren't necessary with BKT?

My scalp requires some type of oil.

Anyone else adding oil to your scalp?


MissRissa said:


> yeah i've pretty much stopped everything else save for deep conditioning.  normally when my hair isn't straight, i oil my scalp 3-5 times a week.  so far i've done it twice and my hair feels really weird when i do.  i've already said that using some other products i can feel that a great deal of the product has worn away.


----------



## sunshinne368

luckiestdestiny said:


> These curls are too cute. I see that you're 4a like me (I'm 4a w/ some 3c)...what type of products did you use in your curly hair pics.


 

Hey Luckiestdestiny, Thank you! I used Lustrasilk cholestrol conditioner (Olive oil) and Hairveda Vitka Frosting, and let it air dry!


----------



## sheba1

I had a lovely wash n go today.  Took a pic:


----------



## LAURENCE

sheba1 said:


> I had a lovely wash n go today. Took a pic:
> 
> View attachment 36783


 
Wow, Your wash and go looks really great!  I've been lurking around your BKT results...


----------



## sheba1

LAURENCE said:


> Wow, Your wash and go looks really great!  I've been lurking around your BKT results...



  Thank you, Laurence!  I love it, so I keep sharing.  But I'd already decided when I got it that I'd share everything that went down with my bkt'd hair; the good, the bad, the ugly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunshinne368 said:


> Hey Luckiestdestiny, Thank you! I used Lustrasilk cholestrol conditioner (Olive oil) and Hairveda Vitka Frosting, and let it air dry!


My Mango Lustrasilk had Sodium Chloride in it!

I want to get a wash the same day formula. I might try the brand on Ebay. I'm afraid that other brand will take too long to get here.

should I try to get the Softliss?
Or will the Ebay brand work fine?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> I saw some Softliss youtube vids:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE
> 
> And these slide shows are from the softliss site:
> http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=23
> http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=softliss&page=softliss&album=78


I'm going for Softliss!!  I hope I can get it here quick. I love the process vs. the 4 day wait business!!!!  Thanks for posting those YouTubes!! 

I'm selling my other QOD Gold 1 ounce and OK Chocolate Keratin for a good deal if anyone is interested.

I also like that it has its own products that go with the kit.


----------



## Titansgirl

yodie said:


> Thanks, Veejee.  I hope it gets there soon.
> 
> Is ethyl alcohol the same as ether? I called Softliss, but the rep who answers these types of questions was online with someone else.  Yeah, right!
> 
> Veejee, you used Global before, right? Why are you switching? Formaldehyde and the 48 hour wait to rinse?
> 
> Does anyone know if a nettle tea rinse will have the same ayurvedic effect that belle revuse mentioned above and rinse BKT from the hair?
> 
> Thanks.



Yodie,

You can email softliss at "[email protected]".  I received a response from them the same day when I inquired about the salt in my water softener Possibily affecting the BKT treatment.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm considering going with Rejuvenol, I like the pricing and the size.  Can you guys tell me, again, why Rejuvenol is a good choice?  I've read so much stuff i'm dizzy and a lil' confused.   Also, Naturaltobe, would you recommend it?  I know that you use it.  Thanks in advance.  I'd like to make a purchase this weekend.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I did a Nettle tea rinse after my last wash, no problems.

ETA: Ordering Softliss Chocolate today!
ORDERED!! I don't want to wait 4 days !! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Titansgirl said:


> Yodie,
> 
> You can email softliss at "[email protected]".  I received a response from them the same day when I inquired about the salt in my water softener Possibily affecting the BKT treatment.


Have you used the softlisss?  What kit did you get?

ETA: I saw your post further up.

I'm going to do my cellophane color this weekend and I should have my Softliss by Tuesday of next week. I am so excited I don't have to go through that whole 4 day wait business. I'm working out and don't want to be restricted.


----------



## cutenss

Ok AJJ, you and me are on the same page with these BKTs.  I too plan to buy the Soft-Liss or the Organic Thermo (Ebay) next week for my birthday hair (7-11).  Keep a girl posted.  I LOVE BKT, but I am not loving the  probationary period.  Waiting on you too, Veejee.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> Ok AJJ, you and me are on the same page with these BKTs.  I too plan to buy the Soft-Liss or the Organic Thermo (Ebay) next week for my birthday hair (7-11).  Keep a girl posted.  I LOVE BKT, but I am not loving the  probationary period.  Waiting on you too, VeeJay.


You got it, I will give full update. I am loving the BKT because of retention.  I wear mine off faster with the working out and sweating but that's not going to be a problem with the wash same day formula.  I don't use heat at all now. I'm wearing a really cute protective style. Its so nice not to fight my hair to get it in a bun! LOL

I experimented with a conditoner and it had something that made the BKT wear off a bit faster. I'm sticking with ingredients I can prounce basically MillCreek is what my hair likes. Biotin or keratin.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ,

What cellophane are you using? 
Are there any good black cellophanes?

Let us know about Softliss.  It must be nice to wear your hair in a bun!! Mine isn't long enough for that just yet.  I can just imagine how nice it must be to not have to fight with your hair OR use heat on a regular basis.


----------



## brittanynic16

Any type of shampoo made for color treated hair seems to work fine for me.


----------



## yodie

Brittanynic16,

Do you need a license when buying Global Kertain?


----------



## brittanynic16

No. I ordered it not too long ago and they didn't ask for it.


----------



## yodie

Your hair looks great Brittanynic16.  I hope to follow in all of you ladies' footsteps with healthy BKT results.


----------



## sheba1

brittanynic16 said:


> Any type of shampoo made for color treated hair seems to work fine for me.



Agreed 

Brittany, your hair is FABULOUS!!


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Ok AJJ, you and me are on the same page with these BKTs.  I too plan to buy the Soft-Liss or the Organic Thermo (Ebay) next week for my birthday hair (7-11).  Keep a girl posted.  I LOVE BKT, but I am not loving the  probationary period.  Waiting on you too, VeeJay.



I am waiting too...lol. I ordered my product last Thursday 6/18 and it was priority mail so I figured I'd have it by Monday at least (2-3 day service).  It didn't come Tuesday so I went ahead and left the state to visit my grandmother.  Of course, yesterday I received an e-mail saying it had been delivered. wallbash: I'm going back home tomorrow so I plan on BKT'ing tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## Titansgirl

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you used the softlisss?  What kit did you get?
> 
> ETA: I saw your post further up.
> 
> I'm going to do my cellophane color this weekend and I should have my Softliss by Tuesday of next week. I am so excited I don't have to go through that whole 4 day wait business. I'm working out and don't want to be restricted.



I used the strawberry kit.  I have had the treatment in for 7 weeks now.  I'm still loving it just like the 1st day!!!!

I work out almost everyday, and this treatment has been a life saver!!!


----------



## sheba1

Titansgirl said:


> I used the strawberry kit.  I have had the treatment in for 7 weeks now.  I'm still loving it just like the 1st day!!!!
> 
> I work out almost everyday, and this treatment has been a life saver!!!



Hot dog, Titansgirl!  Glad to hear it's holding up so well.  How often do you wash?  Do you cowash, shampoo, what's the deal?

If my bkt will last 8 weeks at a time, I'll be souped!  Do you show any signs of wear at 7 weeks?  If you had to guess, how much longer would you say your bkt would hold up?


----------



## yodie

I thought the treatment lasted between 2-3 months.  Does it not?
I wouldn't care if it wore off every month.  If it worked, I'd be a happy chick!!


----------



## cutenss

Veejee said:


> I am waiting too...lol. I ordered my product last Thursday 6/18 and it was priority mail so I figured I'd have it by Monday at least (2-3 day service).  It didn't come Tuesday so I went ahead and left the state to visit my grandmother.  Of course, yesterday I received an e-mail saying it had been delivered. wallbash: I'm going back home tomorrow so I plan on BKT'ing tomorrow! I can't wait!



Hey Veejee (sorry I mispelled you name, isn't that irritating), do you or will you color prior to your treatment?  I was thinking about it, but since I am natural, I don't want a setback with harsh color.  Suggestions...anyone?


----------



## Titansgirl

Veejee said:


> I am waiting too...lol. I ordered my product last Thursday 6/18 and it was priority mail so I figured I'd have it by Monday at least (2-3 day service).  It didn't come Tuesday so I went ahead and left the state to visit my grandmother.  Of course, yesterday I received an e-mail saying it had been delivered. wallbash: I'm going back home tomorrow so I plan on BKT'ing tomorrow! I can't wait!



Veejee,

You are going to love the Softliss.  I'm sure you're going to have that swang after you're finish.


----------



## Titansgirl

sheba1 said:


> Hot dog, Titansgirl!  Glad to hear it's holding up so well.  How often do you wash?  Do you cowash, shampoo, what's the deal?
> 
> If my bkt will last 8 weeks at a time, I'll be souped!  Do you show any signs of wear at 7 weeks?  If you had to guess, how much longer would you say your bkt would hold up?



I am not showing any wear at this time.  My hair is still very straight when I wash my hair.


----------



## sheba1

Titansgirl said:


> I am not showing any wear at this time.  My hair is still very straight when I wash my hair.



Awww man, Titansgirl.  This is the only thing that worries me about the Softliss.  I don't wanna be straight!  lol  I like my curlies.  I just want to be smoooooth.

Hey, Yodie, the treatment is supposed to last 2 to 3 months on hair that has had a process but tends to wear off faster on naturals or with frequent washing.. uh, both of those would be me


----------



## yodie

Thanks, Denise.

Why would Softliss make the hair straighter, while Global K leaves the curl in?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I hear of a new one each time I hit this thread...."organic thermo?"  Anybody know if the Koreans sell any of these in their bss?


----------



## Dak

Hey ladies!
My bkt is holding up really well too, I've had a little over a month now.  I ordered Idon botanical shampoo & conditioner, which I'm really liking.  It has a light fragrance, a little watery in ccnsistency, lathers really well (with all my hair, three pumps is sufficient) so I think it will last a while.  Best of all, I like the way it leaves my hair, very soft with just a little residual oils remaing.  And no sulfates or sodium chloride.

The bkt doesn't seem to be wearing off yet.  I was a little worried since I did a color touch up on my roots over the weekend.  I didn't use the shampoo that came with the set.  It worked out well, in fact, the color looks especially shiny & healthy.

I could see myself doing it again towards the end of summer.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

This might have been posted before so please forgive...but I love nice BKT  videos, Beoxx


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNP2gzcbvok&feature=related


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

yodie said:


> Thanks, Denise.
> 
> Why would Softliss make the hair straighter, while Global K leaves the curl in?




More formaldehyde?


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Hey Veejee (sorry I mispelled you name, isn't that irritating), do you or will you color prior to your treatment?  I was thinking about it, but since I am natural, I don't want a setback with harsh color.  Suggestions...anyone?



Thats okay..lol.  I did color my hair with Natural Instincts allover about 4-5 weeks ago.  Two weeks ago I tex-laxed for about 7-10 minutes (I was about 13 weeks post). I don't what I'll do with my hair at this point..lol. 

Part of me wants to go back curly and BKT and other part of me LOVES my straight hair after 9 years of being curly. I'm not doing another tex-lax for about 20 weeks so I will ust Soft-liss on my new growth without chemicals and see how it works.


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> Thanks, Denise.
> 
> Why would Softliss make the hair straighter, while Global K leaves the curl in?





GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> More formaldehyde?



I'm not sure what might cause that.  Softliss is actually "formaldehyde free".

I wonder since my hair has kept a lot of it's curl, if I were to bkt with softliss, if my hair would continue to keep curl or go straighter.  Sigh... no way to know unless I try it.


----------



## yodie

sheba1 said:


> I'm not sure what might cause that. Softliss is actually "formaldehyde free".
> 
> I wonder since my hair has kept a lot of it's curl, if I were to bkt with softliss, if my hair would continue to keep curl or go straighter. Sigh... no way to know unless I try it.


 
Let us know if you try Softliss.  
I definitely want curl.  I'm all over CurlyNikki's style.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have no problems with being straight. Its the path of least resistance for me and my hair which means less breakage. I don't even have to look at heat appliances.  

Works for me!

ETA: When my hair gets longer I can add texture through braid outs and wet sets


----------



## sheba1

Hey Ladies, if you stop in this morning, come on over to my bkt and the pool thread, will ya?  I'd really appreciate your insight. BKT'd 4a/b hair and the pool


----------



## danigurl18

I just ordered the OK Keratin treatment via ebay!


----------



## PGirl

I did my last treatment on Sunday and it turned out great.  I Conditioner Washed after my workouts on Thursday and Friday.  I love BKT.  It's so nice to be able to wash my hair, air dry, and not put any heat whatsoever and still look great.

For sure...BKT always...

Now I've got to figure out when I will work some Henna in there.  I'm guessing it will strip BKT.  I don't ever want to be without it.  I'm hooked.


----------



## cutenss

danigurl18 said:


> I just ordered the OK Keratin treatment via ebay!



You will LOVE this.  This is what I have used for my last two treatments.  But I am going to try the Soft-Liss, just so I don't have to wait the four days. Let us know how it goes...with pics of course.


----------



## danigurl18

Of course I will.. will my hair still be curly or just straight after I wash it?


----------



## sheba1

danigurl18 said:


> Of course I will.. will my hair still be curly or just straight after I wash it?


 
Hey Danigurl, you'll still be curly, mor than likely.  Cutenss is 3c, I think?  And she still had plenty of wave.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How many have used Softliss?  I may order this instead.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, Chicas how many have used the OK Original Keratin product?  Are you pleased with your results?  TIA!!  They have such good pricing!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How many have used Softliss?  I may order this instead.


I just got my Softliss in the mail today. I'm going to do a Cellophane color this weekend and Softliss next weekend I'm thinking... I am so geeked that I don't have to go through the 4 day probationary period with Softliss like Cutenss mentioned.



PGirl said:


> I did my last treatment on Sunday and it turned out great.  I Conditioner Washed after my workouts on Thursday and Friday.  I love BKT. * It's so nice to be able to wash my hair, air dry, and not put any heat whatsoever and still look great*.
> 
> For sure...BKT always...
> 
> Now I've got to figure out when I will work some Henna in there.  I'm guessing it will strip BKT.  I don't ever want to be without it.  I'm hooked.


Let me know if you figure out the henna thing. I got some grays I need to manage!


----------



## Dove56

I finally got home from out-of-town and my Soft-liss was waiting for me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Softliss although I'm high from the fumes..lol. I used a fan and sat by the patio but I need a fume extractor.  I am placing an order today for one since BKT is a staple now.  

All I can say is WOW! I LOVE my hair!!!!!!! Global Keratin can't hold a candle to Soft-liss IMO.  I'll be posting pics soon but I can't find my usb cable erplexed so I'll be heading to Wal-Mart to buy one. erplexed 

I wash about 4 times with the Soft-liss clarifying shampoo.  

I skipped the naked blowdry and put the treatment in my hair after I towel dried.  I really roughed my hair up with the towel to make sure the treatment would "take". 

I waited 15 minutes then blow dried my hair then I flatironed on 410-420 degrees with 3-4 passes. 

I waited an hour then I rinsed with cool water and applied the conditioner/mask.  I massaged it for 5 minutes like the instructions stated then I rinsed with cool water.

I blowdried again and my hair was soooo straight.  In the pictures half of my hair is blowdried and the other half is flatironed and you can barely tell which one is which.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

sheba1 said:


> I'm not sure what might cause that.  Softliss is actually "formaldehyde free".
> 
> I wonder since my hair has kept a lot of it's curl, if I were to bkt with softliss, if my hair would continue to keep curl or go straighter.  Sigh... no way to know unless I try it.




Is the Sofliss American made?  I'm trying to get a U.S. product.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Sounds great!!  I also skipped the naked blow dry for my rejuvenol BKT treatment.  

I recall that you texlaxed but did you have any curl when you washed it out?

What are the ingredients in the treatment?  Since there is no formaldehyde, I wonder how it works as that seems to be the ingredient in the BKT products that helps the hair get straight.




Veejee said:


> I finally got home from out-of-town and my Soft-liss was waiting for me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Softliss although I'm high from the fumes..lol. I used a fan and sat by the patio but I need a fume extractor. I am placing an order today for one since BKT is a staple now.
> 
> All I can say is WOW! I LOVE my hair!!!!!!! Global Keratin can't hold a candle to Soft-liss IMO. I'll be posting pics soon but I can't find my usb cable erplexed so I'll be heading to Wal-Mart to buy one. erplexed
> 
> I wash about 4 times with the Soft-liss clarifying shampoo.
> 
> I skipped the naked blowdry and put the treatment in my hair after I towel dried. I really roughed my hair up with the towel to make sure the treatment would "take".
> 
> I waited 15 minutes then blow dried my hair then I flatironed on 410-420 degrees with 3-4 passes.
> 
> I waited an hour then I rinsed with cool water and applied the conditioner/mask. I massaged it for 5 minutes like the instructions stated then I rinsed with cool water.
> 
> I blowdried again and my hair was soooo straight. In the pictures half of my hair is blowdried and the other half is flatironed and you can barely tell which one is which.


----------



## Titansgirl

Veejee said:


> I finally got home from out-of-town and my Soft-liss was waiting for me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Softliss although I'm high from the fumes..lol. I used a fan and sat by the patio but I need a fume extractor.  I am placing an order today for one since BKT is a staple now.
> 
> All I can say is WOW! I LOVE my hair!!!!!!! Global Keratin can't hold a candle to Soft-liss IMO.  I'll be posting pics soon but I can't find my usb cable erplexed so I'll be heading to Wal-Mart to buy one. erplexed
> 
> I wash about 4 times with the Soft-liss clarifying shampoo.
> 
> I skipped the naked blowdry and put the treatment in my hair after I towel dried.  I really roughed my hair up with the towel to make sure the treatment would "take".
> 
> I waited 15 minutes then blow dried my hair then I flatironed on 410-420 degrees with 3-4 passes.
> 
> I waited an hour then I rinsed with cool water and applied the conditioner/mask.  I massaged it for 5 minutes like the instructions stated then I rinsed with cool water.
> 
> I blowdried again and my hair was soooo straight.  In the pictures half of my hair is blowdried and the other half is flatironed and you can barely tell which one is which.



Veejee,  congratulations on using the Softliss.  The same thing happened to me when I used it.  I couldn't tell the difference between the blow dried hair and the flat ironed hair.  It really straightens the hair.  It seems like it reacts the same if you're natural or texlax.  I'm natural and you're texlax, right?


----------



## Dak

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got my Softliss in the mail today. I'm going to do a Cellophane color this weekend and Softliss next weekend I'm thinking... I am so geeked that I don't have to go through the 4 day probationary period with Softliss like Cutenss mentioned.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you figure out the henna thing. I got some grays I need to manage!




Can't wait to hear your review on the Softliss!  Between you and VeeJee's great review, I'm thinking of trying it too.  Certainly the price is better than the Gold I used last month.

I did a color touch up last week on my greys, I didn't run the color all the way through, I just used it on my roots, but so far so good.


----------



## Dove56

naturaltobe said:


> Sounds great!!  I also skipped the naked blow dry for my rejuvenol BKT treatment.
> 
> I recall that you texlaxed but did you have any curl when you washed it out?
> 
> What are the ingredients in the treatment?  Since there is no formaldehyde, I wonder how it works as that seems to be the ingredient in the BKT products that helps the hair get straight.



Naturaltobe I don't have any curl and I love it..lol. I swear after 9 years of fussing with my curly hair that doesn't hurt my feelings AT ALL.

Here are the treatment ingredients:

Soft LIss Chocolate Intelligent Blowdry = Silicone polymer, Liquid Keratin, Softening agents, Ethyl Alcohol, Vitamins, and Cocoa Extract.

I think the Ethyl Alcohol is the key ingredient.  My eyes didn't sting or anything but the smoke(from flatiron) was no fun. I had to make sure the fan was blowing in my face and I opened the patio door for more ventilation.  I am purchasing a fume extractor today.  The fumes still were no where near as bad as it was with the Global Keratin 2%.




Titansgirl said:


> Veejee,  congratulations on using the Softliss.  The same thing happened to me when I used it.  I couldn't tell the difference between the blow dried hair and the flat ironed hair.  It really straightens the hair.  It seems like it reacts the same if you're natural or texlax.  I'm natural and you're texlax, right?



Right, I'm tex-laxed.  I am going to wait 3-4 months and do my new growth (3b/c) minus the tex-lax and see how it straightens.


----------



## Dove56

Dak said:


> Can't wait to hear your review on the Softliss!  Between you and VeeJee's great review, I'm thinking of trying it too.  Certainly the price is better than the Gold I used last month.
> 
> I did a color touch up last week on my greys, I didn't run the color all the way through, I just used it on my roots, but so far so good.



Dak,

I LOVE your hair.  I think you will LURVE Soft-liss it is awesome! I like the fact that I have enough treatment for the rest of the year!  I LOVED the treatment/mask as well! Soft-liss is THE TRUTH!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just saw this.  Yes, I love Rejuvenol.  I let mine cure for the 4 day period although some other ladies wash out their BKT before the 4 days.  I like that my hair has curl, unless I rollerset or flat iron.  I have the kit and can probably get 5 more treatments from it.  I only used about 2.5 ounces from the 16 oz bottle.

I like the idea of Soft-liss same day wash out but it looks like all the curl is taken out....which I do not want.  I also had Lasio BKT which has a one day formula.




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm considering going with Rejuvenol, I like the pricing and the size. Can you guys tell me, again, why Rejuvenol is a good choice? I've read so much stuff i'm dizzy and a lil' confused. Also, Naturaltobe, would you recommend it? I know that you use it. Thanks in advance. I'd like to make a purchase this weekend.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

That is exactly my concern about soft-liss.  I don't want straight hair....just more manageable curly hair.



sheba1 said:


> Awww man, Titansgirl. This is the only thing that worries me about the Softliss. I don't wanna be straight! lol I like my curlies. I just want to be smoooooth.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks!  I'm glad that you love your results & that the fumes are way less than with the Global Keratin!!



Veejee said:


> Naturaltobe I don't have any curl and I love it..lol. I swear after 9 years of fussing with my curly hair that doesn't hurt my feelings AT ALL.
> 
> Here are the treatment ingredients:
> 
> Soft LIss Chocolate Intelligent Blowdry = Silicone polymer, Liquid Keratin, Softening agents, Ethyl Alcohol, Vitamins, and Cocoa Extract.
> 
> I think the Ethyl Alcohol is the key ingredient. My eyes didn't sting or anything but the smoke(from flatiron) was no fun. I had to make sure the fan was blowing in my face and I opened the patio door for more ventilation. I am purchasing a fume extractor today. The fumes still were no where near as bad as it was with the Global Keratin 2%.


----------



## Dove56

http://public.fotki.com/ravenwaves/

PW:nonono


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> http://public.fotki.com/ravenwaves/
> 
> PW:nonono


Your hair is beautiful!! I am amazed at how straight your hair got. I might be able to just use the Softliss and not have to do a touch up of my textlax ever if can get straight with a light wave.  I got my chocolate Softliss today (Saturday 6/28/2009 after ordering it this past Thursday.) That was fast!

Please let me know where you order you fume extractor, I'm going to check to see if they have them at Home Depot.


----------



## Dove56

AtlantaJJ said:


> Your hair is beautiful!! I am amazed at how straight your hair got. I might be able to just use the Softliss and not have to do a touch up of my textlax ever if can get straight with a light wave.  I got my chocolate Softliss today (Saturday 6/28/2009 after ordering it this past Thursday.) That was fast!
> 
> Please let me know where you order you fume extractor, I'm going to check to see if they have them at Home Depot.



Thanks Atlanta! You are lucky you received your order so fast! I ordered on Thursday 6/18 and didn't receive until Wen. 6/24!!! I'm still looking for some reasonable fume extractors.  I think Yodie had a link (I need to look it up) for some that were very cheap, like $40.  

Soft-liss is the bomb! My new growth was still VERY WAVY even after my 7-10 minute tex-lax a couple of weeks ago(I have a very STRONG, RESISTANT wave pattern).  The humidity in Texas and Oklahoma has been INSANE so my hair (roots) were trying to go back home..lol.  Needless to say, Soft-liss STILL got my roots straight.  Like I mentioned earlier, next BKT (probably Sept) will be on virgin hair that way I truly assess its ability to straighten without chemicals. 

I think you will love it!


----------



## MarieB

I just did a second Softliss Chocolate 2 weeks ago and I am about 3 months post. I love the BKT!!!!


----------



## Lucia

for those who use BKT how are your wash and go's, and what's the straightening time compared to before keratin? When you workout any problems? which brands leave most of the curl in and which ones completely straighten? 
I love my curls I don't want to be straight 24/7 if I decide to try this. TIA


----------



## sheba1

Lucia said:


> for those who use BKT how are your wash and go's, and what's the straightening time compared to before keratin? When you workout any problems? which brands leave most of the curl in and which ones completely straighten?
> I love my curls I don't want to be straight 24/7 if I decide to try this. TIA



Hi Lucia, I've only tried the Global Keratin 2%.  I've done the treatment 3 times and my hair still has plenty of curl.  My style of choice is a wash n go.  I work out 4 days a week and either rinse or cowash daily.  You can see my pre bkt hair and my wash n go in my fotki.


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> Hey Danigurl, you'll still be curly, mor than likely.  Cutenss is 3c, I think?  And she still had plenty of wave.



cutenss here...I do still have my wave/curls.  They are just more managable and smooth.  I have only been donig WNG since my second treatment this June.  After I wash, I just use conditioner to get my curls to POP!  Add a little coconut oil to seal, and extra shine.  You always have shine with your BKT.  I am about to get the Soft-Liss.  I will let you know if it gets my hair SUPER straight.  I am natural, so I BKT once a month.


----------



## cutenss

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, Chicas how many have used the OK Original Keratin product?  Are you pleased with your results?  TIA!!  They have such good pricing!




This is what I used for my last two treatments.  The Ebay seller I used was GREAT and QUICK shipping.  I posted the results in a thread.  My last treatment, I DID NOT wait the four days to wash, and I had no ill effects.  But I also did only WNG with this last treatment as well.


----------



## danigurl18

cutenss said:


> cutenss here...I do still have my wave/curls. They are just more managable and smooth. I have only been donig WNG since my second treatment this June. After I wash, I just use conditioner to get my curls to POP! Add a little coconut oil to seal, and extra shine. You always have shine with your BKT. I am about to get the Soft-Liss. I will let you know if it gets my hair SUPER straight. I am natural, so I BKT once a month.


 
I'm natural also... since you BKT once a month, have you noticed a difference in your curl pattern?


----------



## cutenss

danigurl18 said:


> I'm natural also... since you BKT once a month, have you noticed a difference in your curl pattern?



Just looser.  Not a whole lot of difference.  It just seems like some of the bulk is not there because the strands are coated with the KT.  Also my curls become more define with any product placed on wet hair and allowed to air dry. HTH


----------



## Lucia

does soft-liss permanently straighten the hair? or just make the hair temporarily super straight I'm confused?


----------



## VonDiva

are you just buying the treatment alone or are you getting the shampoo as well?

It's pricey but it's worth it.

And if I can 'cut' corners that will help too.


----------



## cutenss

Lucia said:


> does soft-liss permanently straighten the hair? or just make the hair temporarily super straight I'm confused?



Its just a BKT.  Nothing permenant.  I think that the people getting SUPER straight results were either already tex-laxed or relaxed.  I don't know if any naturals have used this particular brand.  I know Atlanta JJ bought it.  I plan to buy this week, and will do it ASAP.  I'll let you know.  And hopefully someone who has used it and is a natural chime in.


----------



## lwilliams1922

yodie said:


> Brittanynic16,
> 
> Do you need a license when buying Global Kertain?





I ordered global keratin recently.  They asked if i had a license.  I told them I did not but that my aunt has one.  They said ok and never asked about any verification.

I'm looking to sell the rest of my global keratin if anyone wants to try it.
I don't mind the weight I just don't like the smell.  It did the job on my natual hair but I  want to try another to compare the smell.


----------



## sheba1

lwilliams1922 said:


> I ordered global keratin recently.  They asked if i had a license.  I told them I did not but that my aunt has one.  They said ok and never asked about any verification.
> 
> I'm looking to sell the rest of my global keratin if anyone wants to try it.
> I don't mind the weight I just don't like the smell.  It did the job on my natual hair but I  want to try another to compare the smell.



Hey, Lwilliams, which one do you have?  percentage formaldehyde? scent?


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> Hey, Lwilliams, which one do you have?  percentage formaldehyde? scent?





4% chocolate

I also have the global poo and conditioner if any one is interested.
The bottles are HUGE and I cant see ever using that much.


----------



## sheba1

lwilliams1922 said:


> 4% chocolate
> 
> I also have the global poo and conditioner if any one is interested.
> The bottles are HUGE and I cant see ever using that much.



Oh fiddlypoo, Lwilliams.  I use the 2%.  Brittany uses the 4%, I think, but I think she just ordered another bottle from Global.  Maybe Chameleonchick would be interested.  I know she had some that she was selling on ebay.  Maybe she'd like to expand her variety.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chameleonchick has the 4 percent. I just checked with her. she has 2 and 4 percent and will set up a paypal payment at $15 an ounce.


----------



## Titansgirl

cutenss said:


> Its just a BKT.  Nothing permenant.  I think that the people getting SUPER straight results were either already tex-laxed or relaxed.  I don't know if any naturals have used this particular brand.  I know Atlanta JJ bought it.  I plan to buy this week, and will do it ASAP.  I'll let you know.  And hopefully someone who has used it and is a natural chime in.



I'm natural and I used the Softliss brand.  I performed the treatment two months ago, and my hair is still straight when my hair is wet, but it dries wavy.  Very loose waves.  I still do wash & gos.


----------



## Wanderland

Titan are you happy with the waves?  If you could go back would you still do it?  I'm asking because I'm transitioning with BKT and I'm on the fence between global Keratin (which I used previously) and soft-liss.


----------



## Lucia

Titansgirl said:


> I'm natural and I used the Softliss brand.  I performed the treatment two months ago, and my hair is still straight when my hair is wet, but it dries wavy.  Very loose waves.  I still do wash & gos.


So what's you're pre BKT hairtype were you already wavy or close to it? I mean did soft-liss take away your curls?


----------



## Lucia

sheba1 said:


> Oh fiddlypoo, Lwilliams.  I use the 2%.  Brittany uses the 4%, I think, but I think she just ordered another bottle from Global.  Maybe Chameleonchick would be interested.  I know she had some that she was selling on ebay.  Maybe she'd like to expand her variety.


I clicked the link from this thread and they're selling huge 1000ml bottles of the treatment and it's very expensive, I don't think I'll need that much.


----------



## sunbubbles

AtlantaJJ said:


> You got it, I will give full update. I am loving the BKT because of retention.  *I wear mine off faster with the working out and sweating* but that's not going to be a problem with the wash same day formula.  I don't use heat at all now. I'm wearing a really cute protective style. Its so nice not to fight my hair to get it in a bun! LOL
> 
> I experimented with a conditoner and it had something that made the BKT wear off a bit faster. I'm sticking with ingredients I can prounce basically MillCreek is what my hair likes. Biotin or keratin.





AtlantaJJ, about how often do you have  to re-do your treatment with your workouts and all. TIA!


ETA: So with Softliss, I wonder if any predominately 4a/4b completely virgin naturals have used it and what where the results. Im thinkin your hair will only be bone straight if your hair type is in the 3's and up, or if you already used chemicals.


----------



## sheba1

sunbubbles said:


> AtlantaJJ, about how often do you have  to re-do your treatment with your workouts and all. TIA!
> 
> 
> ETA: So with Softliss, I wonder if any predominately 4a/4b completely virgin naturals have used it and what where the results. Im thinkin your hair will only be bone straight if your hair type is in the 3's and up, or if you already used chemicals.



I wonder the same, Sunbubbles.  I'm not gonna try it, though, I don't think.  I don't want my hair to go straight, even temporarily, for now.  I might do it later, though, as my hair gets closer to BSL


----------



## Wanderland

So, I _think_ I'm going to go with soft-liss.
My rationale: I'm transitioning but only 6 months in so the majority of my hair is straight.  It should be easier to blend stretched curls and hopefully after about a year or so, when I stop or transition to global keratin the treatment will wear off.

What do you ladies think?  Not about it wearing off,  but my plan in general?


----------



## sunbubbles

sheba1 said:


> I wonder the same, Sunbubbles.  I'm not gonna try it, though, I don't think.  I don't want my hair to go straight, even temporarily, for now.  I might do it later, though, as my hair gets closer to BSL



uh oh! I think I smell a test! Maybe Ill try it! after all it DOES wear off. If it does end up being straight then I could do some cute updos for a while. I wonder about washing it out after 30 min. OR not even waiting at all!!! hhhmmmmmm................ I feel like a pioneer!


----------



## Titansgirl

Wanderland said:


> Titan are you happy with the waves?  If you could go back would you still do it?  I'm asking because I'm transitioning with BKT and I'm on the fence between global Keratin (which I used previously) and soft-liss.



Wanderland,

I'm very happy with the waves.  I love, love, love my BKT!!   I'll definitely do it again, but I won't do one until 4 months from now.  I just needed the treatment to make my hair more manageable.

I'm try to post a picture of my waves since I just washed my hair.


----------



## yodie

Has anyone heard from SouthernTease? Has she decided to let the treatment wear off or reapply?


----------



## Titansgirl

Lucia said:


> So what's you're pre BKT hairtype were you already wavy or close to it? I mean did soft-liss take away your curls?



Softliss too my curls away initially.  Here is a picture of my hair wet right after the treatment.


----------



## Kurlee

subscribing. I want to see the long term effects.......


----------



## sheba1

sunbubbles said:


> uh oh! I think I smell a test! Maybe Ill try it! after all it DOES wear off. If it does end up being straight then I could do some cute updos for a while. I wonder about washing it out after 30 min. OR not even waiting at all!!! hhhmmmmmm................ I feel like a pioneer!



Sounds awesome!!!   I will anxiously await your results. 

Hey guys, I went swimming with my bkt over the weekend and my hair was seriously acting like it wore off.  My hair was suddenly like it used to be (more fragile) and drew up so much more that I thought I would have to reapply when I returned home.  However, I did a protein treatment (aphogee two minute) followed by a DC and my hair is back to being what I know my BKT'd hair to be again; strong and pliable with a looser curl pattern.  

I think that's pretty cool.  So, even if you think your BKT is wearing, try a protein treatment and a DC and see if it snaps back.


----------



## sheba1

Titansgirl said:


> Softliss too my curls away initially. Here is a picture of my hair wet right after the treatment.



Hot dog, that is STRAAAAIGHT!!  I love it!  That is definitely something that I will keep in mind if I get the urge to have straighter hair, especially as it gets longer and I wish to wear it in braid outs, and such.  Man, BKT is the bomb.  I can't believe I never heard of it before now.  I would have jumped all over this at any time in my hair life...


----------



## Titansgirl

sheba1 said:


> Hot dog, that is STRAAAAIGHT!!  I love it!  That is definitely something that I will keep in mind if I get the urge to have straighter hair, especially as it gets longer and I wish to wear it in braid outs, and such.  Man, BKT is the bomb.  I can't believe I never heard of it before now.  I would have jumped all over this at any time in my hair life...



I just washed my hair.  I am going to get my sister to take a picture.  I truly love this treatment.  I can't believe we didn't hear about it sooner.  I'm sure I would have transitioned using it!


----------



## Titansgirl

These are my pictures of my hair 2 months after the treatment.  My curls are definitely coming back!!!


----------



## sheba1

Titansgirl said:


> Softliss too my curls away initially.  Here is a picture of my hair wet right after the treatment.





Titansgirl said:


> These are my pictures of my hair 2 months after the treatment.  My curls are definitely coming back!!!



GAWGEOUSSSS!!!

Man, your treatment is holding up beautifully.  I wonder if mine would hold up as well, if I didn't wash so often.  Or maybe I need to make the switch to Softliss!  I could be super straight for a while, followed by gradually returning curls, like you and Crazydaze.  Hmmmm


----------



## Wanderland

Titan, your hair definitely still has some texture (IMO a good thing).
It's been about 3 mo since my last treatment and I feel like its almost completely worn off  (especially on the non-relaxed part).  I put in the order for the softliss and hopefully should receive and apply it sometime later this week.


----------



## sheba1

Wanderland said:


> So, I _think_ I'm going to go with soft-liss.
> My rationale: I'm transitioning but only 6 months in so the majority of my hair is straight.  It should be easier to blend stretched curls and hopefully after about a year or so, when I stop or transition to global keratin the treatment will wear off.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Not about it wearing off,  but my plan in general?



I think your plan sounds superb!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sunbubbles said:


> AtlantaJJ, about how often do you have  to re-do your treatment with your workouts and all. TIA!
> 
> 
> ETA: So with Softliss, I wonder if any predominately 4a/4b completely virgin naturals have used it and what where the results. Im thinkin your hair will only be bone straight if your hair type is in the 3's and up, or if you already used chemicals.


I did my first treatment about 5 - 6 weeks ago. I used a couple of conditioners that I think helped it to wear off more than my sweating. I'm sticking with all natural products / keratin based products from now on.

I use the term wearing off loosely because I just have more frizz now. When I do a modified wrap and dry with the air setting under the dryer, my hair looks straight almost flat ironed.  At first it air dried straight. I have a very light textlax, I just stretched my hair out, I didn't smooth at all. 

I did a cellophane and it didn't seem to affect the BKT perhaps because it has protein in it and I used the neutral protein filler before my treatment.  I agree with Sheba that  protein can help the BKT snap back. 

I'm going to so the Softliss next weekend for my new growth! LOL  I happen to like my hair straight so I'm looking forward to the Softliss


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Titansgirl said:


> Softliss too my curls away initially. Here is a picture of my hair wet right after the treatment.


 
Titansgirl are you 100 percent natural, and also what is your hair type normally?


----------



## Titansgirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Titansgirl are you 100 percent natural, and also what is your hair type normally?



I have been 100% natural since 2006.  Here is a pic of my hair before the 1st treatment @ comb out. I really don't know my hair type.  My hair has always been easy to comb eve when it's completely dry.  I have really big hair...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Wow!!  Great results with Softliss.  Looking at your photos from before Softliss, right after Softliss & 2 months later demonstrates how straight natural hair can get....and that it does wear off.

Softliss is not for me (I like curls) but thanks for posting.  This will surely help lots of ladies decide which BKT to use.



Titansgirl said:


> I have been 100% natural since 2006. Here is a pic of my hair before the 1st treatment @ comb out. I really don't know my hair type. My hair has always been easy to comb eve when it's completely dry. I have really big hair...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wow, Titan, thanks for those posts.  This really helps me, but now i'm torn...I like the idea of curlies, but i like, no love- the thought of hair straight enough to do a rollerset....ah, decisions, decisions *bites lip with credit card in hand*


----------



## Titansgirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wow, Titan, thanks for those posts.  This really helps me, but now i'm torn...I like the idea of curlies, but i like, no love- the thought of hair straight enough to do a rollerset....ah, decisions, decisions *bites lip with credit card in hand*



LOL! @ credit card in hand!!

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,  I didn't realize that it was going to get my hair that straight!! I was totally shocked, but I'm truly enjoying the ease of combing my hair...  I still have about 3 to 4 treatments left.  I bought the 8 oz kit from Softliss.


----------



## sheba1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wow, Titan, thanks for those posts.  This really helps me, but now i'm torn...I like the idea of curlies, but i like, no love- the thought of hair straight enough to do a rollerset....ah, decisions, decisions *bites lip with credit card in hand*



You can have both!  My hair is curly enough for curly wash n go's and gets straight with a roller set and silk wrap   I've got threads on both.  Have to get back to work, but I'll post them later, if you have trouble finding them.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LOL!  Girl, I'm truly torn...Your hair text looks similiar to mine, so I'm dreaming about ease of combing.....



Titansgirl said:


> LOL! @ credit card in hand!!
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, I didn't realize that it was going to get my hair that straight!! I was totally shocked, but I'm truly enjoying the ease of combing my hair... I still have about 3 to 4 treatments left. I bought the 8 oz kit from Softliss.


 
Dang, Sheba, just when i was beginning to narrow my decision!  
This is just too much!!  Please post your thread with silkwrapping, please, please...



sheba1 said:


> You can have both! My hair is curly enough for curly wash n go's and gets straight with a roller set and silk wrap  I've got threads on both. Have to get back to work, but I'll post them later, if you have trouble finding them.


----------



## sheba1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Dang, Sheba, just when i was beginning to narrow my decision!
> This is just too much!!  Please post your thread with silkwrapping, please, please...



Oh, no worries, you are close!!!  Closer than close.  It'll hit you what you're looking for.  Isn't it great that different bkt's give us so many options?  I love it! 

OK, roller set and silk wrap thread here .  That was after my second bkt and I only did it that once.  Once I discovered the wash-n-go and that I could wet bun without breakage, I was all over that!    My wash-n-go thread is here.  And, what the heck, here's my post bkt wet bun here.


----------



## sunbubbles

Where is everybody buying there softliss at?


----------



## crazydaze911

I made a thread on this, but i havent gotten many responses. does anyone know how this compares to the BKT? is it better?

http://www.biolustre.com/index.html


----------



## princessnad

I took someone's advice about not blowdrying the hair before applying the BKT and just letting it airdry.

 

I should have known better.  I have been doing BKT for about a year with no problems.

This time, my hair goes poof before I'm done flat ironing.  It didn't work for me.  I will go back to following the directions.


----------



## Dak

princessnad said:


> I took someone's advice about not blowdrying the hair before applying the BKT and just letting it airdry.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better.  I have been doing BKT for about a year with no problems.
> 
> This time, my hair goes poof before I'm done flat ironing.  It didn't work for me.  I will go back to following the directions.



That's good to know, Princessnad.  I wonder if it's because blow drying opens the cuticle more?


----------



## Lucia

crazydaze911 said:


> I made a thread on this, but i havent gotten many responses. does anyone know how this compares to the BKT? is it better?
> 
> http://www.biolustre.com/index.html



ingredients: polymer protein, sounds like an expensive protein treatment to me. the only thing thats diff from an aphogee or other cheaper protein treatment is the drying the hair before and after the treatment. most protein treatments just tell you to wash the hair then saturate hair with product , dry it, rinse out, condition with Keratin moisture balanced condish, then rinse out. IMO save your money.

http://www.aphogee.com/Two-Step-Treatment.aspx


----------



## healthytext

sunbubbles, you can buy Soft-Liss from their official website.


----------



## Dak

crazydaze911 said:


> I made a thread on this, but i havent gotten many responses. does anyone know how this compares to the BKT? is it better?
> 
> http://www.biolustre.com/index.html



I looked at their ad, it looks like it's supposed to help damaged hair appear healthy again, they talk about the shine.  I think that's going to be different than the BKT.  My hair was already healthy & shiny.  What the BKT did for my hair was to soften the curls a bit.  Would love to hear from someone that has tried it.


----------



## Lucia

Dak said:


> I looked at their ad, it looks like it's supposed to help damaged hair appear healthy again, they talk about the shine.  I think that's going to be different than the BKT.  My hair was already healthy & shiny.  *What the BKT did for my hair was to soften the curls a bit.  Would love to hear from someone that has tried it.*



Which brand of BKT did you use? Did all your curls come back or just some? How do you like it compared to just a good flat-ironing and can you still do wash and go's or wear it curly with the BKT in it? TIA


----------



## Dak

Lucia said:


> Did all your curls come back or just some? How do you like it compared to just a good flat-ironing and can you still do wash and go's or wear it curly with the BKT in it? TIA



My hair did not become straight, it still has the same curl pattern.  Before I BKT'd I was flat-ironing it already using Sabino's Moisture Block and getting good results, but my hair  would still eventually respond to humidity and start getting frizzy.  

Now I do the same routine, but my results are better, my hair stays straight after I've flat-ironed it.  I do a weight class 3x's a week that in the past would destroy my style; now I just pull my hair off my face with a headband & I'm good to go after class without having to add any more heat.  (I'm working out more too, didn't someone post a thread about that?)

I haven't worn my hair with a wash n go for while, for about 10 years I wore my hair curly, right now I'm liking it straight.    After I wash my hair though, there's no doubt I could wear it curly if I wanted, LOL.


----------



## sunbubbles

dany06 said:


> I've tried QOD gold and Soft Liss. I like both. I think that Soft Liss is a better product for someone like me. It only takes an hour to do its magic instead of 2 to 4 days. The QOD gold smells pleasant and does not burn your eyes. When I straightened my hair it felt producty and weird like the strand were sticking together. Once it was washed out 2 or 3 days later if felt really good. The soft liss smells good at first then begins to smell chemically. During the waiting period everyone kept commenting on the smell. This product can make you feel like you have to cough and slightly burn the eyes. So I've been doing it outside on the deck because even with the fans(both portable and bath room exhaust fan) and windows open it was still getting to me. The difference in out come is that the Soft-Liss hair felt less producty afterwards, was straighter and actually hung down. The Gold Max gave my hair too much volume and it would not hang down even though it was straight.
> 
> 
> Right now my hair is an experimental battle ground for testing BKT products. I texlaxed the front portion of my head and the back is natural. When I tried the QOD the first time I used a regular clarifying shampoo from the drugstore and it went okay. This was done on a section in the front. When I tried the QOD again after using the Soft-Liss deep cleansing shampoo in another section of my head my hair went to silk and was super straight after washing. I dont know what it is but there is something in those clarifying/deep cleansing shampoos that these companies offer.
> 
> *About a week ago I went ahead and decided to do my whole head with the Soft-Liss treatment. My textlaxed hair that looked like it was never touched with a chemical is now completely straight after two treatments of the Soft Liss. I mean it air dries pretty straight with hardly any frizz. I put some KCCC in the front section and it dried silky straight and smooth with no frizz what so ever. The back which is natural  with remnants of color on the ends was only given the Soft Liss Treatment once. The areas where there is no color on the ends (I've been trying to trim off the color gradually) are super defined and about the size of 4a/3C curls. I naturally have 4a/b type hair that doesn't respond well to products like Miss Jessie's curly pudding. It usually looks white on my hair, but now it melts into it making soft defined curls. The parts with the colored ends looks a bit strange. Reminds me of when I was transitioning. The roots look loose and wavy yet kinky with 3A/2B curls on the ends. The ends still curl up but are silkier and look thinner. I think that the weight from the looser hair is pulling down the curls making them look wavy. My hair is super soft. It really revived my hair is the way it looks and feels.  I'd also like to mention that the blow drying process was super easy after letting the product sit in my hair for 20 minutes. I was really able to blow dry my own natural kinky hair straight with a round brush.
> *
> Im going to do the back again and see if I can catch it up to the texlaxed hair. Im plan to put a straight weave in sometime soon. I've really missed hair that could stay straight for longer than a few hour or days.  Right now I've been using suave shampoos because they dont contain sodium but I fear that the chloride might do something to it. I know for a fact that the Elucence Moisture Balance strips some of the treatment off. The section where I washed the hair with it started to look frizzy and the curl was coming back. This was after the first treatment though. I've been sticking with the suave coconut one and the daily clarifying with no problem so far.
> 
> If you're thinking about  texlaxing or texturizing your hair you might want to try a BKT first.  I think that 2 times or so should give you what you are looking for. This may not give good curly results if you have any chemical processes in your hair. For those texlaxed already, it will definitely give you straight hair. It really zaps out the curls on chemically processed hair. At first the texlaxed portioned  looked like relaxed hair when air dried. You know what air dried relaxed hair looks like. After the second time, it now drys pretty straight. Also when straight is doesn't seem to recognize humidity. I splashed it with water and it didn't frizz or wave up. Once I shampooed my hair it showed signs of being hit by water.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to use the what I have left on my Aunt's fully relaxed hair. I have little over a half of bottle left. After i do this I will show you guys the results of her hair and find the pictures of my own.




YES!! I really needed to find out the answer to my question on softliss on 4a/b virgin natural hair, and Im too broke right now to try it out! So I was ABOUT to read through this WHOLE thread again until I got a clue. Thank goodness I found my answer on page 6!
This is good to know, how the softliss reacted on the part of her hair that was 4a/b natural. I think this will be my choice when I get some money to buy my BKT. A Belated THANKS to you DANY06!


----------



## CoCoRica

Just a brief update!!!!

I just ordered a Softliss Chocolate Kit!!!! I wont use it until I'm 12 weeks post, Aug 22.


----------



## ebonylocs

Subscribing.

Really want to see how this develops and if they will ever make a version that you don't have to flat iron - just use like a deep conditioner.

I am way too lazy and my head of hair is too big for me to flat iron it all every couple of months.


----------



## ebonylocs

Oh, I also wnated to ask:

Those that have a good amount of relaxed ends and are using BKT to "transition", do you apply it to your new growth differently than you do to your relaxed ends?

Thanks


----------



## MarieB

ebonylocs said:


> Oh, I also wnated to ask:
> 
> Those that have a good amount of relaxed ends and are using BKT to "transition", do you apply it to your new growth differently than you do to your relaxed ends?
> 
> Thanks


 
I apply evenly (you have to comb it through), but I concentrate the flat iron on my roots more as they have not been relaxed.


----------



## ebonylocs

MarieB said:


> I apply evenly (you have to comb it through), but I concentrate the flat iron on my roots more as they have not been relaxed.



Thanks, girlie.

Those who have used sofliss, is there a difference between the various "flavours" / scents? From this description, it looks like marine algae is a milder product.
http://www.soft-liss.com/ Anyone tried it?


----------



## Sui Topi

Is it necessary to get the softliss kit or can you just get a bottle of "intelligent brush". Does the mask really make a difference?


----------



## yodie

Updates on BKT, ladies. How's it coming?

Sheba1, How did the swimming venture pan out?

Softliss users, if you're natural and used Softliss BKT, did it remove all of your curl or leave some kink/curl?

Any first time users let the treatment wear off? If so, what, if any, were the effects on your hair?


----------



## tallnomad

Yodie--this is the post that got my interest picqued about the Soft-liss--especially the bolded.  I might be ordering this one.  Still not fully sure. 



dany06 said:


> I've tried QOD gold and Soft Liss. I like both. I think that Soft Liss is a better product for someone like me. It only takes an hour to do its magic instead of 2 to 4 days. The QOD gold smells pleasant and does not burn your eyes. When I straightened my hair it felt producty and weird like the strand were sticking together. Once it was washed out 2 or 3 days later if felt really good. The soft liss smells good at first then begins to smell chemically. During the waiting period everyone kept commenting on the smell. This product can make you feel like you have to cough and slightly burn the eyes. So I've been doing it outside on the deck because even with the fans(both portable and bath room exhaust fan) and windows open it was still getting to me. The difference in out come is that the Soft-Liss hair felt less producty afterwards, was straighter and actually hung down. The Gold Max gave my hair too much volume and it would not hang down even though it was straight.
> 
> 
> Right now my hair is an experimental battle ground for testing BKT products. I texlaxed the front portion of my head and *the back is natural*. When I tried the QOD the first time I used a regular clarifying shampoo from the drugstore and it went okay. This was done on a section in the front. When I tried the QOD again after using the Soft-Liss deep cleansing shampoo in another section of my head my hair went to silk and was super straight after washing. I dont know what it is but there is something in those clarifying/deep cleansing shampoos that these companies offer.
> 
> About a week ago I went ahead and decided to do my whole head with the Soft-Liss treatment. My textlaxed hair that looked like it was never touched with a chemical is now completely straight after two treatments of the Soft Liss. I mean it air dries pretty straight with hardly any frizz. I put some KCCC in the front section and it dried silky straight and smooth with no frizz what so ever. *The back which is natural  with remnants of color on the ends was only given the Soft Liss Treatment once. The areas where there is no color on the ends (I've been trying to trim off the color gradually) are super defined and about the size of 4a/3C curls. I naturally have 4a/b type hair that doesn't respond well to products like Miss Jessie's curly pudding. It usually looks white on my hair, but now it melts into it making soft defined curls.* The parts with the colored ends looks a bit strange. Reminds me of when I was transitioning. The roots look loose and wavy yet kinky with 3A/2B curls on the ends. The ends still curl up but are silkier and look thinner. I think that the weight from the looser hair is pulling down the curls making them look wavy. My hair is super soft. It really revived my hair is the way it looks and feels.  I'd also like to mention that the blow drying process was super easy after letting the product sit in my hair for 20 minutes. I was really able to blow dry my own natural kinky hair straight with a round brush.
> 
> Im going to do the back again and see if I can catch it up to the texlaxed hair. Im plan to put a straight weave in sometime soon. I've really missed hair that could stay straight for longer than a few hour or days.  Right now I've been using suave shampoos because they dont contain sodium but I fear that the chloride might do something to it. I know for a fact that the Elucence Moisture Balance strips some of the treatment off. The section where I washed the hair with it started to look frizzy and the curl was coming back. This was after the first treatment though. I've been sticking with the suave coconut one and the daily clarifying with no problem so far.
> 
> *If you're thinking about  texlaxing or texturizing your hair you might want to try a BKT first.  I think that 2 times or so should give you what you are looking for. This may not give good curly results if you have any chemical processes in your hair.* For those texlaxed already, it will definitely give you straight hair. It really zaps out the curls on chemically processed hair. At first the texlaxed portioned  looked like relaxed hair when air dried. You know what air dried relaxed hair looks like. After the second time, it now drys pretty straight. Also when straight is doesn't seem to recognize humidity. I splashed it with water and it didn't frizz or wave up. Once I shampooed my hair it showed signs of being hit by water.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to use the what I have left on my Aunt's fully relaxed hair. I have little over a half of bottle left. After i do this I will show you guys the results of her hair and find the pictures of my own.


----------



## winterinatl

I need to update my thread.

Two weeks ago I went to the beach, was in the ocean for about 3-4 hours for three days running.

At first I tried to keep my hair from getting wet but that hurt my neck so I just said "bump it" and let it do what it do.  I was sure to wash and condition with Keracare hydrating shampoo and Humecto after each swim, but sometimes not for hours after.

Afterwards, I did feel a lessening in the silken-ness, but my hair still stays straight as it's wet, with very, very little wave apparent.  

I add Sabino Moisture Block when it's wet now, put in a pony to airdry.  The waves left from the braid are silky but disapate after a day or two, with simple combing or light brushing.

My roots are thick up there; perhaps I have an inch to an inch and a half.  

I really enjoy being able to "mess up" my hair and being able to fix it by simply ligthly wetting it with water and combing/brushing out.  Like, if I slept with no scarf before, my hair would look crazy in the morning, the sides would be all raggedy and poofy.  There would be crinks and crimps.  But now all I have to do is brush it back smooth while damp and as soon as it dries it looks fresh....that to me is amazing.

I'm sorry to have to use this comparison but putting the BKT on my hair has left it the closest I could imagine to having white girl hair, a white girl with stick straight hair.  Just being honest.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies!!! I'm jumping on the bandwagon!! I just ordered Softliss Chocolate... I'm going to perform it on Mama Fab first ... then I FINALLY convinced my stylist to do it on me.. (I can't be messing around... )

So here are my questions... for those of you softliss users that got the whole kit.. Mama Fab was adamant that if I was gonna do it.. I had to do it right.. and after watching the YT videos... yes she watched them with me.. LMAO.. we plugged the PC up to the TV so she could see what would be going on..its.that.serious.for.her.. lol.

I just can't imagine doing all that.. and then WETTING IT AGAIN and applying the mask?! How important is this step? On the vids.. the multiracial chicks just blow dry again.. but I know we will probably have to blowdry and reflat iron?

So can she not wrap her hair after? I was going to order us both silk bonnets... Or can she wrap it.. but just not use clips?

I'm excited... )


----------



## Sui Topi

With Softliss, she will be able to put clips because it cures in 1 hour. I'm just wondering is the whole kit necessary if anyone can answer. Could I just use the intelligent brush and any other mild protein/moisturizing balanced treatment afterwards.


----------



## Wanderland

Hey ladies,
Another update here:

I applied Softliss Morango (just curious about the smell) this weekend.  It was my second BKT treatment (1st was Global Keratin 3 months ago).  I am 6 months post, and now after the softliss I am officially transitioning.

My application technique was a little janky.  I washed, airdried in ponytails and applied treatment.  Dried under Pibbs (it didn't seem to be getting dry with my handheld drier), then flatironed with Babyliss @ 450 ~4-5 swipes (but concentrating on roots/new growth).  I then wrapped hair and went to bed (instead of waiting only 60 min).  In the morning I washed out with cool water and applied mask for 15 min.  Rinsed out and flatironed again (I know, I know, but only 1 swipe)

Results:  My hair feels fan-freaking-tastic.  It is soooo silky and shiny, and healthy.  I can get these results without BKT but it takes ~4 swipes of the flatiron on REALLY clean hair.
PLUS: I got caught in the rain today (only about 10 secs but it was pouring), and my hair looks and feels EXACTLY the same.

After rinsing the treatment out I still had kink in the back and big waves in the front but it was all smooth and weighed down completely with water.

At first I was leery about buying the mask because it just looks like a cone treatment, but my hair looked and felt silkier afterwards.  I guess only time will tell.  I'm excited about the transition now!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Sui Topi said:


> With Softliss, she will be able to put clips because it cures in 1 hour. I'm just wondering is the whole kit necessary if anyone can answer. Could I just use the intelligent brush and any other mild protein/moisturizing balanced treatment afterwards.



I just used the kit, I just wouldn't take a chance at mixing and matching because we have limited experience with the products. I stick with the kits and the instructions and I get good results.  That's just my HO


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> Hey ladies,
> Another update here:
> 
> I applied Softliss Morango (just curious about the smell) this weekend.  It was my second BKT treatment (1st was Global Keratin 3 months ago).  I am 6 months post, and now after the softliss I am officially transitioning.
> 
> My application technique was a little janky.  I washed, airdried in ponytails and applied treatment.  Dried under Pibbs (it didn't seem to be getting dry with my handheld drier), then flatironed with Babyliss @ 450 ~4-5 swipes (but concentrating on roots/new growth).  I then wrapped hair and went to bed (instead of waiting only 60 min).  In the morning I washed out with cool water and applied mask for 15 min.  Rinsed out and flatironed again (I know, I know, but only 1 swipe)
> 
> Results:  My hair feels fan-freaking-tastic.  It is soooo silky and shiny, and healthy.  I can get these results without BKT but it takes ~4 swipes of the flatiron on REALLY clean hair.
> PLUS: I got caught in the rain today (only about 10 secs but it was pouring), and my hair looks and feels EXACTLY the same.
> 
> After rinsing the treatment out I still had kink in the back and big waves in the front but it was all smooth and weighed down completely with water.
> 
> At first I was leery about buying the mask because it just looks like a cone treatment, but my hair looked and felt silkier afterwards.  I guess only time will tell.  I'm excited about the transition now!


You know next time I might do the rinse in the morning too instead of after 1 hour.  I noticed my roots are still wavy but when I combed them to do my wrap, they laid right down. 

It says for highly textured hair, it takes two treatments. I feel like I can stretch at least 4 months no problems, and use a really mild relaxer to textlax for my touch up.

The other thing is I did a cellophane last weekend and that color came out so beautiful with the BKT on my grays, they just sparkle!! 

The shampoo didn't feel like it stripped my hair at all even after 3 lathers, I was surprised.


----------



## Dove56

AtlantaJJ said:


> You know next time I might do the rinse in the morning too instead of after 1 hour.  I noticed my roots are still wavy but when I combed them to do my wrap, they laid right down.
> 
> It says for highly textured hair, it takes two treatments. I feel like I can stretch at least 4 months no problems, and use a really mild relaxer to textlax for my touch up.
> 
> The other thing is I did a cellophane last weekend and that color came out so beautiful with the BKT on my grays, they just sparkle!!
> 
> The shampoo didn't feel like it stripped my hair at all even after 3 lathers, I was surprised.



Atlanta, 

I LOVE the Softliss treatment.  I thought the Softliss shampoo would make my hair feel like hay and strip all the Global Keratin out but it didn't! I loved the conditioner treatment too, it made my hair so silky.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Wanderland said:


> Hey ladies,
> Another update here:
> 
> I applied Softliss Morango (just curious about the smell) this weekend. It was my second BKT treatment (1st was Global Keratin 3 months ago). I am 6 months post, and now after the softliss I am officially transitioning.
> 
> My application technique was a little janky. I washed, airdried in ponytails and applied treatment. Dried under Pibbs (it didn't seem to be getting dry with my handheld drier), then flatironed with Babyliss @ 450 ~4-5 swipes (but concentrating on roots/new growth). I then wrapped hair and went to bed (instead of waiting only 60 min). In the morning I washed out with cool water and applied mask for 15 min. Rinsed out and flatironed again (I know, I know, but only 1 swipe)
> 
> Results: My hair feels fan-freaking-tastic. It is soooo silky and shiny, and healthy. I can get these results without BKT but it takes ~4 swipes of the flatiron on REALLY clean hair.
> PLUS: I got caught in the rain today (only about 10 secs but it was pouring), and my hair looks and feels EXACTLY the same.
> 
> After rinsing the treatment out I still had kink in the back and big waves in the front but it was all smooth and weighed down completely with water.
> 
> At first I was leery about buying the mask because it just looks like a cone treatment, but my hair looked and felt silkier afterwards. I guess only time will tell. I'm excited about the transition now!


 
Thank you so much! This is what pushed me over. Being able to wear my hair straight almost everyday without really having to worry about reversion from water ... etc...

I'm glad I got the kit. I was going to try to be cheap and just get the mask cuz I have 50-11 clarifiers and masks,DCs around here... but I want to make sure that I do it right.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> Hey ladies,
> Another update here:
> 
> I applied Softliss Morango (just curious about the smell) this weekend.  It was my second BKT treatment (1st was Global Keratin 3 months ago).  I am 6 months post, and now after the softliss I am officially transitioning.
> 
> My application technique was a little janky.  I washed, airdried in ponytails and applied treatment.  Dried under Pibbs (it didn't seem to be getting dry with my handheld drier), then flatironed with Babyliss @ 450 ~4-5 swipes (but concentrating on roots/new growth).  *I then wrapped hair and went to bed (instead of waiting only 60 min).  In the morning I washed out with cool water and applied mask for 15 min.*  Rinsed out and flatironed again (I know, I know, but only 1 swipe)
> 
> Results:  My hair feels fan-freaking-tastic.  It is soooo silky and shiny, and healthy.  I can get these results without BKT but it takes ~4 swipes of the flatiron on REALLY clean hair.
> PLUS: I got caught in the rain today (only about 10 secs but it was pouring), and my hair looks and feels EXACTLY the same.
> 
> After rinsing the treatment out I still had kink in the back and big waves in the front but it was all smooth and weighed down completely with water.
> 
> At first I was leery about buying the mask because it just looks like a cone treatment, but my hair looked and felt silkier afterwards.  I guess only time will tell.  I'm excited about the transition now!


I'm going to use this method next time, but my hair feels like silk today, I have hand in hair syndrome big time.  My hair grew in 6 weeks too, I'm retaining my growth.


----------



## cutenss

I ended up having to order QOD Max, instead of my Soft Liss that I wanted.  But since I do BKT once a month, I will have it for next month.  I have to have fabulous hair for my birthday this Saturday(YEAH ME).  I also ordered Miss Key 10 en 1 cellophane in cinammon.  I hope it makes it here by Friday.  I need to have FABULOUS hair  for MY BIG DAY.   It is good to read all of the positive reviews about Soft Liss.  BKT has help to keep my length.  My hair has grown nicely.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> I ended up having to order QOD Max, instead of my Soft Liss that I wanted.  But since I do BKT once a month, I will have it for next month.  I have to have fabulous hair for my birthday this Saturday(YEAH ME).  I also ordered Miss Key 10 en 1 cellophane in cinammon.  I hope it makes it here by Friday.  I need to have FABULOUS hair  for MY BIG DAY.   It is good to read all of the positive reviews about Soft Liss.  BKT has help to keep my length.  My hair has grown nicely.


I'm glad that worked out for you! I did my cellophane with Cinnamon and Black Cherry mixed and it came out looking like their Reddissimo color...Loves it!

I'm so happy with my hair now. It grew over that 6 week period. My son even noticed it. I'm totally holding on to my length. I want to get it dusted by someone I can trust in 6 weeks. I don't know who that is just yet....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> I ended up having to order QOD Max, instead of my Soft Liss that I wanted.  But since I do BKT once a month, I will have it for next month.  I have to have fabulous hair for my birthday this Saturday(YEAH ME).  I also ordered Miss Key 10 en 1 cellophane in cinammon.  I hope it makes it here by Friday.  I need to have FABULOUS hair  for MY BIG DAY.   It is good to read all of the positive reviews about Soft Liss.  BKT has help to keep my length.  My hair has grown nicely.


When is your birthday? Mine is July 20th


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> When is your birthday? Mine is July 20th



July 11.  I will be officially over 40.   

BTW:   :birthday2 AJJ


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> July 11.  I will be officially over 40.
> 
> BTW:    AJJ



LOL I'm waaaaaaay over 40....hehe!!


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> LOL I'm waaaaaaay over 40....hehe!!




YEAH whateva!  I have seen your siggy photos!  IF you are wwaayy over 40, you look HOT .  I am now officially OLD, cute, BUT OLD!


----------



## Wanderland

*fabulosity* said:


> Thank you so much! This is what pushed me over. Being able to wear my hair straight almost everyday without really having to worry about reversion from water ... etc...
> 
> I'm glad I got the kit. I was going to try to be cheap and just get the mask cuz I have 50-11 clarifiers and masks,DCs around here... but I want to make sure that I do it right.



Fabulosity I thought the same thing.  In a previous thread I asked the OP what the mask really did and if it was worth it.  But I'm happy that I got the kit because I don't have to worry about a chloride/sulfate free clarifying poo ever again, and it was still relatively cheap.  I'm considering applying the mask treatment again in 2-3 weeks (they give you a huge bottle and I didn't use nearly a 1:1 ration of BKT to mask so there is and will be extra left over).


----------



## naturaline

still havent taken the step... i think i wanna lol any UK ladies done it yet?


----------



## MarieB

cutenss said:


> YEAH whateva! I have seen your siggy photos! IF you are wwaayy over 40, you look HOT . I am now officially OLD, cute, BUT OLD!


 
Easy now! This sista just turned 38 in April and still has to flash the old ID from time to time ! You're only as old as you feel, but 4 reelz...live it up on your birthdays, cutenss and AtlantaJJ!


----------



## Titansgirl

Veejee said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> I LOVE the Softliss treatment.  I thought the Softliss shampoo would make my hair feel like hay and strip all the Global Keratin out but it didn't! I loved the conditioner treatment too, it made my hair so silky.



I'm so happy that everyone is enjoying the Softliss brand........  I used the mask as a deep conditioner last week.  My hair felt so strong.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Wanderland said:


> Fabulosity I thought the same thing. In a previous thread I asked the OP what the mask really did and if it was worth it. But I'm happy that I got the kit because I don't have to worry about a chloride/sulfate free clarifying poo ever again, and it was still relatively cheap. I'm considering applying the mask treatment again in 2-3 weeks (they give you a huge bottle and I didn't use nearly a 1:1 ration of BKT to mask so there is and will be extra left over).


 
I'm confused. What's the difference between the mask? What exactly did you use and how?  IS the mask just a conditioning mask or something that is used with the BKT? I'm not familiar with this line.


----------



## Titansgirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm confused. What's the difference between the mask? What esactly did you use and how?  IS the mask just a conditioning mask or something that is used with the BKT? I'm not familiar with this line.



The mask is used as a protein treatment after an hour after you finish the flat ironing part after the treatment.

1st you clarify
2nd blowdry & then apply the treatment
3rd blowdry & flatiron
4th apply the mask treatment 1 hour after step 3
Leave the mask in for about 5 min. then rinse w/ cold water; then style your hair however you want to....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Titansgirl said:


> The mask is used as a protein treatment after an hour after you finish the flat ironing part after the treatment.
> 
> 1st you clarify
> 2nd blowdry & then apply the treatment
> 3rd blowdry & flatiron
> 4th apply the mask treatment 1 hour after step 3
> Leave the mask in for about 5 min. then rinse w/ cold water; then style your hair however you want to....


 
That sounds really good if you're not protein sensitive. Like extra strengthening. IDK if my hair could handle the xtra protein, but for those who could, it seems like it would be wonderful.


----------



## Titansgirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> That sounds really good if you're not protein sensitive. Like extra strengthening. IDK if my hair could handle the xtra protein, but for those who could, it seems like it would be wonderful.



I followed up w/ extra moisturing for the next few days after my treatment.  My hair didn't feel hard or brittle in any way.  I just wanted to be on the safe side w/ the protein...

I understand that protein is not for everyone, but it really didn't feel like a heavy protein treatment.  It's like an added boost to the treatment.


----------



## yodie

Titansgirl said:


> The mask is used as a protein treatment after an hour after you finish the flat ironing part after the treatment.
> 
> 1st you clarify
> 2nd blowdry & then apply the treatment
> 3rd blowdry & flatiron
> 4th apply the mask treatment 1 hour after step 3
> Leave the mask in for about 5 min. then rinse w/ cold water; then style your hair however you want to....


 
Question about process of 3rd and 4th steps.  After you blowdry and flat iron (#3), are you supposed to wet the hair and then apply the mask (#4) or just apply the mask onto the flat ironed hair with the product in it? 



luckiestdestiny said:


> That sounds really good if you're not protein sensitive. Like extra strengthening. IDK if my hair could handle the xtra protein, but for those who could, it seems like it would be wonderful.


 
I don't think my hair would like the extra protein either.  I wonder if the mask is a protein treatment like aphogee or more BKT suitable - if that makes sense.


----------



## *fabulosity*

yodie said:


> Question about process of 3rd and 4th steps. After you blowdry and flat iron (#3), are you supposed to wet the hair and then apply the mask (#4) or just apply the mask onto the flat ironed hair with the product in it?
> .


 
 Nope, on the videos I watched.. they rewet the hair and then applied the mask... rerinsed...and reblowdried... and I would think reflatironed...

Now do you only need to use it the first time???


----------



## Titansgirl

yodie said:


> I wonder if the mask is a protein treatment like aphogee or more BKT suitable - if that makes sense.



Yodie,

It is not like an aphogee treatment.  Your hair doesn't get hard after you apply the treatment, and the treatment is not sticky or anything.  Here is a picture of the mask in my hair before my final rinse.


----------



## Lucia

Any reviews on the Liquid Keratin Treatment?  I've seen good and bad reviews on other blogs for it, but I want to hear from an LHCF member how it really works. TIA

http://www.liquidkeratin.com/

Ok I'm deciding between Goleshee and Liquid Keratin they're less expensive, and Soft-Liss and QOD. I like that Soft-Liss and Liquid Keratin come in kits.


----------



## yodie

Auburn uses/used liquid keratin.  You should PM her. She can give you feedback. Let us know if you decide to try it. I was initially interested in using it, but the reviews weren't so good. 



Lucia said:


> Any reviews on the Liquid Keratin Treatment?  I've seen good and bad reviews on other blogs for it, but I want to hear from an LHCF member how it really works. TIA
> 
> http://www.liquidkeratin.com/


----------



## Mystic

I would like to thank Cutenss and Sheba1 for their help in giving me detailed information about their BKT process.  I kept sending questions after questions and you both were extremely helpful.  I used the same products Cutenss used.

I am 4a natural and did the BKT process lastnight - wow, it took me 3 hrs!!  The process was tiring, lol.  Really really a lot of work, and in the end, I was really disappointed with the result.

Since there are so many great reviews about BKT then I will conclude that my disappointment could be a direct result of my process,  I must have done something wrong.  I am assuming it's the henna treatment I did prior to the BKT.  I henna for an hr, rinsed thoroughly then applied the clarifying shampoo 3X.  My hair was surprisingly soft - I thought it would have been extremely dry but it wasn't.  I followed the direction exactly and when I applied the BKT, my hair was really really soft - I was so excited.  I waited the 30 minutes after application to blow dry the BKT to 100%, but after wards, I could not believe how dry, hard, stiff and horrible my hair felt with the BKT in it.  As a result, it was extremely hard for me to section my hair in small parts to flat iron - I thing I lost a lot of hair struggling to section small to flat iron.  I got so tired and frustrated because the flat ironing process was taking SO long due to the fact that my hair - particularly the ends - was thick, dry and sticking together - it was terrible.  My hair also sucked up the BTK - I finished one 4oz bottle and my hair looked like it barely had any product in it.  It's like the BKT was lost w/in my strands and my hair felt so dry - I even had to use a little bit more of the second bottle in the front.  My hair is 4a - it aint no joke.  I kept wondering how Cutenss was able to use 2 oz and her hair is much longer than mine.  Only difference is her hair texture is much softer than mine.  

My hair is naturally shiny but after the application, it has limited shine and white deposits in the hair strands.  I don't know how I can go 4 days w/out washing it out.

The next negative thing was, I had a window fan and a ceiling fan running at the same time for ventilation but in this hot summer weather, plus all that blow drying/flat ironing, I was sweating like crazy.  The minute I stopped flat ironing the back and moved to the front, in no time the back became frizzy, big and all the straightness and curls went through the roof - the exact thing that happens when I get a blow out in this humidity.  Also, the smell from the BKT was so STRONG!  It caused me to have a runny nose, and I felt like I was stifling.  I should have worn a nose piece but I didn't - that my totally my fault.

I have A LOT of trimming to do on my ends - it's the driest part so far.  On a positive note, my hair has a nice feel to it - soft.

Even though I am disappointed so far, the good thing is that I do not like straight hair.  My only hope now is when I wash in 4 days, I really really hope BKT will help with manageability.  Please, please work with my wash and gos.  It didn't work for me in maintaining straight hair (which is fine cause that never interested me) but I really hope it does with wash and go or even roller sets.  

Natural hair with BKT in it, look how dry the top is:  
http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8725fotki.html

http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8735fotki.html

http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8744fotki.html


----------



## Lucia

Mystic said:


> I would like to thank Cutenss and Sheba1 for their help in giving me detailed information about their BKT process.  I kept sending questions after questions and you both were extremely helpful.  I used the same products Cutenss used.
> 
> I am 4a natural and did the BKT process lastnight - wow, it took me 3 hrs!!  The process was tiring, lol.  Really really a lot of work, and in the end, I was really disappointed with the result.
> 
> Since there are so many great reviews about BKT then I will conclude that my disappointment could be a direct result of my process,  I must have done something wrong.  I am assuming it's the henna treatment I did prior to the BKT.  I henna for an hr, rinsed thoroughly then applied the clarifying shampoo 3X.  My hair was surprisingly soft - I thought it would have been extremely dry but it wasn't.  I followed the direction exactly and when I applied the BKT, my hair was really really soft - I was so excited.  I waited the 30 minutes after application to blow dry the BKT to 100%, but after wards, I could not believe how dry, hard, stiff and horrible my hair felt with the BKT in it.  As a result, it was extremely hard for me to section my hair in small parts to flat iron - I thing I lost a lot of hair struggling to section small to flat iron.  I got so tired and frustrated because the flat ironing process was taking SO long due to the fact that my hair - particularly the ends - was thick, dry and sticking together - it was terrible.  My hair also sucked up the BTK - I finished one 4oz bottle and my hair looked like it barely had any product in it.  It's like the BKT was lost w/in my strands and my hair felt so dry - I even had to use a little bit more of the second bottle in the front.  My hair is 4a - it aint no joke.  I kept wondering how Cutenss was able to use 2 oz and her hair is much longer than mine.  Only difference is her hair texture is much softer than mine.
> 
> My hair is naturally shiny but after the application, it has limited shine and white deposits in the hair strands.  I don't know how I can go 4 days w/out washing it out.
> 
> The next negative thing was, I had a window fan and a ceiling fan running at the same time for ventilation but in this hot summer weather, plus all that blow drying/flat ironing, I was sweating like crazy.  The minute I stopped flat ironing the back and moved to the front, in no time the back became frizzy, big and all the straightness and curls went through the roof - the exact thing that happens when I get a blow out in this humidity.  Also, the smell from the BKT was so STRONG!  It caused me to have a runny nose, and I felt like I was stifling.  I should have worn a nose piece but I didn't - that my totally my fault.
> 
> I have A LOT of trimming to do on my ends - it's the driest part so far.  On a positive note, my hair has a nice feel to it - soft.
> 
> Even though I am disappointed so far, the good thing is that I do not like straight hair.  My only hope is now is when I wash in 4 days, I really really hope BKT will help with manageability.  Please, please work with my wash and gos.  It didn't work for me in maintaining straight hair (which is fine cause that never interested me) but I really hope it does with wash and go or even roller sets.
> 
> Natural hair with BKT in it, look how dry the top is:
> http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8725fotki.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8735fotki.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Mystic/natural-journey/second-year--08/month-28/img8744fotki.html



Sorry you didn't get good results, but being a Ayurveda user, I can say that the Keratin and the Henna cannot be used on the same day any other treatments hair colour (which Henna tech falls into that class) Henna which colours, strengthens and seals the hair shaft, relaxers, etc... should be done at least 2 weeks before or after the Keratin. Doing them 2 weeks before is best from what the Brazilian Keratin websites say. So doing Henna right before may be what really messed you up, Henna filled up the hair shaft and sealed it, so the Keratin couldn't get in.  The BKT guru's can explain better. hth


----------



## Mystic

I think that's probably what happened.  Even though I read somewhere that someone did a henna treatment on the same day and still got beautiful BKT result.  Oh well, I knew the problem must have been on my end.



Lucia said:


> Sorry you didn't get good results, but being a Ayurveda user, I can say that the Keratin and the Henna cannot be used on the same day any other treatments hair colour (which Henna tech falls into that class) Henna which colours, strengthens and seals the hair shaft, relaxers, etc... should be done at least 2 weeks before or after the Keratin. Doing them 2 weeks before is best from what the Brazilian Keratin websites say. So doing Henna right before may be what really messed you up, Henna filled up the hair shaft and sealed it, so the Keratin couldn't get in.  The BKT guru's can explain better. hth


----------



## sheba1

Awww man, Mystic  I'm so sorry you had this experience! Truth be told, I posted pics of my first bkt and I wasn't crazy about my results either... until after the first wash .  I washed after 24 hours and really enjoyed the ease of detangling.  A week later I did a second BKT and I was in love!  I washed that one after 2 days.

Now about this henna... I dunno.  I know it might *seem* like henna and color are the same thing but it's really not.  Even though henna can be used to color the hair it does not do the same thing as traditional color.  

As Lucia said it seals the hair.  So that would be completely different than why one might color or relax immediately followed by bkt.  If one were to do a color (traditional semi perm, permanent, etc) or a relaxer right before the treatment; either of these processes would *raise the cuticle*  allowing the bkt to get inside and be fused with the hair with the heat.  But since henna does exactly the opposite *sealing the shaft*, I imagine that it works against the BKT to do it on the same day.

I highly recommend you wash your hair early.  Do some serious serious deep conditioning.  In a week, give it another whirl with the product you have left.  It should be able to get in there and really do it's job.

That being said, your first experience sounds a lot like mine, results wise.  Some things I learned to do differently by my second time:

1. Start early in the day.  The earlier the better.  My first experience was just like yours where the sweating was involved.  I was hot and miserable by the end.  The second time I started at 6am and finished well before 10.  I immediately turned on the A/C and then a half hour later closed the windows.  I left the fans running and pointing out the windows to help to get any remaining fumes out during the half hour.  I experienced not a bit of reversion.

2.  Apply the treatment to towel dried hair; the hair should still be slightly damp during application.  I say this because this will allow you to use less product and get the thin coating that is needed.  Comb through each section with a fine tooth comb to remove any excess product as you apply.  Smooth the excess back into the bowl.

Tip! :idea: leave the small tooth comb resting in the bowl as you section your hair into small pieces.  Pick the comb up coated with product and comb it through the hair starting at the top.  Then go back a couple times and comb through to remove excess and smooth it back into the bowl.  For me, this eliminates the need for an application brush and I can apply much much faster. 

Also, it's important to note that you need this thin coating of product as you do not want your hair sticking together as you mentioned when you went to do the flat iron.

3.  I'm about to do BKT number 4 and I've decided to do some heavy duty DCing right before application.  Meaning I'm going to wash with a clarifying poo (a single lather to remove cones) the evening before application and then coat my hair in DC overnight.

The morning of application I'm going to wash with my clarifying shampoo several times to open the cuticle and apply my BKT to towel dried hair, as normal.  I'm not sure if this is something that will help my process, but I feel that since the application of BKT is so heavy duty on heat, it may better prepare my hair for the intense process to be as moisture rich as possible.  I'll report back as to how this went for my hair.

4. And this is specific to your experience; icks-nay one the enna-hay... capiche?    lol  I mean, henna is awesome.  I've used it myself.  But unless you're abso-positively sure how something is going to affect a new process, you are better off leaving it out.

I have worry about the henna's affect on your hair before bkt.  Many many many have complained of the drying effects of henna even after following their henna with copious amounts of DCing and what-have-you.  *Your* henna was followed by clarifying poo and a new process that seals your hair.  I think the BKT is the perfect balance of moisture/protein so I don't really think this will cause you a problem... I certainly hope not, anyway.  I just don't think it's a good idea to seal the hair in this extremely dry state.  But at least it appears to be sealed in with the bkt.  So hopefully I  that will be enough.

Man, I'm tired.. I'm going back to sleep.  Good luck!  Talk to you guys later.


----------



## cutenss

I am so sorry that you did not have a good experience.   I agree with Lucia.  I am in no way a henna guru.  I believe that the henna impeded the BKT from doing what is meant to do.  You should have not need the amount you used.  On my second BKT last month, I DID NOT wait the 4 days.  I washed after 2 days.  If you feel that you need to wash, cowash/deep condition every day to every other day as your hair can tolerate. This will also help with you ends that you say are dry, so that you may not have to trim.  This will also give you an indication if any of the BKT took.  And you definately be able to tell.  WE/LHCF will help you through this.  Everything will be OK.   PM me ANYTIME


----------



## Lucia

sheba1 said:


> Awww man, Mystic  I'm so sorry you had this experience! Truth be told, I posted pics of my first bkt and I wasn't crazy about my results either... until after the first wash .  I washed after 24 hours and really enjoyed the ease of detangling.  A week later I did a second BKT and I was in love!  I washed that one after 2 days.
> 
> Now about this henna... I dunno.  I know it might *seem* like henna and color are the same thing but it's really not.  Even though henna can be used to color the hair it does not do the same thing as traditional color.
> 
> As Lucia said it seals the hair.  So that would be completely different than why one might color or relax immediately followed by bkt.  If one were to do a color (traditional semi perm, permanent, etc) or a relaxer right before the treatment; either of these processes would *raise the cuticle*  allowing the bkt to get inside and be fused with the hair with the heat.  But since henna does exactly the opposite *sealing the shaft*, I imagine that it works against the BKT to do it on the same day.
> 
> I highly recommend you wash your hair early.  Do some serious serious deep conditioning.  In a week, give it another whirl with the product you have left.  It should be able to get in there and really do it's job.
> 
> That being said, your first experience sounds a lot like mine, results wise.  Some things I learned to do differently by my second time:
> 
> 1. Start early in the day.  The earlier the better.  My first experience was just like yours where the sweating was involved.  I was hot and miserable by the end.  The second time I started at 6am and finished well before 10.  I immediately turned on the A/C and then a half hour later closed the windows.  I left the fans running and pointing out the windows to help to get any remaining fumes out during the half hour.  I experienced not a bit of reversion.
> 
> 2.  Apply the treatment to towel dried hair; the hair should still be slightly damp during application.  I say this because this will allow you to use less product and get the thin coating that is needed.  Comb through each section with a fine tooth comb to remove any excess product as you apply.  Smooth the excess back into the bowl.
> 
> Tip! :idea: leave the small tooth comb resting in the bowl as you section your hair into small pieces.  Pick the comb up coated with product and comb it through the hair starting at the top.  Then go back a couple times and comb through to remove excess and smooth it back into the bowl.  For me, this eliminates the need for an application brush and I can apply much much faster.
> 
> Also, it's important to note that you need this thin coating of product as you do not want your hair sticking together as you mentioned when you went to do the flat iron.
> 
> 3.  I'm about to do BKT number 4 and I've decided to do some heavy duty DCing right before application.  Meaning I'm going to wash with a clarifying poo (a single lather to remove cones) the evening before application and then coat my hair in DC overnight.
> 
> The morning of application I'm going to wash with my clarifying shampoo several times to open the cuticle and apply my BKT to towel dried hair, as normal.  I'm not sure if this is something that will help my process, but I feel that since the application of BKT is so heavy duty on heat, it may better prepare my hair for the intense process to be as moisture rich as possible.  I'll report back as to how this went for my hair.
> 
> 3. And this is specific to your experience; icks-nay one the enna-hay... capiche?    lol  I mean, henna is awesome.  I've used it myself.  But unless you're abso-positively sure how something is going to affect a new process, you are better off leaving it out.
> 
> I have worry about the henna's affect on your hair before bkt.  Many many many have complained of the drying effects of henna even after following their henna with copious amounts of DCing and what-have-you.  *Your* henna was followed by clarifying poo and a new process that seals your hair.  I think the BKT is the perfect balance of moisture/protein so I don't really think this will cause you a problem... I certainly hope not, anyway.  I just don't think it's a good idea to seal the hair in this extremely dry state.  But at least it appears to be sealed in with the bkt.  So hopefully I  that will be enough.
> 
> Man, I'm tired.. I'm going back to sleep.  Good luck!  Talk to you guys later.



Thank you BKT guru. 
Deep conditioning before or after Henna works best, or mix Henna with some kind of  oil or moisturizing conditioner esp. on curly kinky hair. Henna has it's own issues and really is a treatment on it's own without adding the BKT to it.  Personally I wouldn't henna and BKT unless a month had passed between treatments. 
Oh, oh, more bad reviews on that Liquid Keratin read past the "great" reviews the real deal starts page 3 and on:

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/showthread.php?t=66254&page=6


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> Awww man, Mystic  I'm so sorry you had this experience! Truth be told, I posted pics of my first bkt and I wasn't crazy about my results either... until after the first wash .  I washed after 24 hours and really enjoyed the ease of detangling.  A week later I did a second BKT and I was in love!  I washed that one after 2 days.
> 
> Now about this henna... I dunno.  I know it might *seem* like henna and color are the same thing but it's really not.  Even though henna can be used to color the hair it does not do the same thing as traditional color.
> 
> As Lucia said it seals the hair.  So that would be completely different than why one might color or relax immediately followed by bkt.  If one were to do a color (traditional semi perm, permanent, etc) or a relaxer right before the treatment; either of these processes would *raise the cuticle*  allowing the bkt to get inside and be fused with the hair with the heat.  But since henna does exactly the opposite *sealing the shaft*, I imagine that it works against the BKT to do it on the same day.
> 
> I highly recommend you wash your hair early.  Do some serious serious deep conditioning.  In a week, give it another whirl with the product you have left.  It should be able to get in there and really do it's job.
> 
> That being said, your first experience sounds a lot like mine, results wise.  Some things I learned to do differently by my second time:
> 
> 1. Start early in the day.  The earlier the better.  My first experience was just like yours where the sweating was involved.  I was hot and miserable by the end.  The second time I started at 6am and finished well before 10.  I immediately turned on the A/C and then a half hour later closed the windows.  I left the fans running and pointing out the windows to help to get any remaining fumes out during the half hour.  I experienced not a bit of reversion.
> 
> 2.  Apply the treatment to towel dried hair; the hair should still be slightly damp during application.  I say this because this will allow you to use less product and get the thin coating that is needed.  Comb through each section with a fine tooth comb to remove any excess product as you apply.  Smooth the excess back into the bowl.
> 
> Tip! :idea: leave the small tooth comb resting in the bowl as you section your hair into small pieces.  Pick the comb up coated with product and comb it through the hair starting at the top.  Then go back a couple times and comb through to remove excess and smooth it back into the bowl.  For me, this eliminates the need for an application brush and I can apply much much faster.
> 
> Also, it's important to note that you need this thin coating of product as you do not want your hair sticking together as you mentioned when you went to do the flat iron.
> 
> 3.  I'm about to do BKT number 4 and I've decided to do some heavy duty DCing right before application.  Meaning I'm going to wash with a clarifying poo (a single lather to remove cones) the evening before application and then coat my hair in DC overnight.
> 
> The morning of application I'm going to wash with my clarifying shampoo several times to open the cuticle and apply my BKT to towel dried hair, as normal.  I'm not sure if this is something that will help my process, but I feel that since the application of BKT is so heavy duty on heat, it may better prepare my hair for the intense process to be as moisture rich as possible.  I'll report back as to how this went for my hair.
> 
> 3. And this is specific to your experience; icks-nay one the enna-hay... capiche?    lol  I mean, henna is awesome.  I've used it myself.  But unless you're abso-positively sure how something is going to affect a new process, you are better off leaving it out.
> 
> I have worry about the henna's affect on your hair before bkt.  Many many many have complained of the drying effects of henna even after following their henna with copious amounts of DCing and what-have-you.  *Your* henna was followed by clarifying poo and a new process that seals your hair.  I think the BKT is the perfect balance of moisture/protein so I don't really think this will cause you a problem... I certainly hope not, anyway.  I just don't think it's a good idea to seal the hair in this extremely dry state.  But at least it appears to be sealed in with the bkt.  So hopefully I  that will be enough.
> 
> Man, I'm tired.. I'm going back to sleep.  Good luck!  Talk to you guys later.



Hey Sheba1  I feel like I copied your post.   At least I know that we are all on the same page about the post care for Mystic's hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mystic, I'm so sorry I wish you would have PMed me I would have told you Noooooooooooooooooooo!  Those two processes compete with each other. They both bond with the keratin on the hair cuticle. I love henna but would never use them together.  I would maybe try henna  3 weeks after a BKT and 4 weeks before my next to get the hair back supple and to allow some of the henna to wear off the cuticle. 

I switched to Sebastian Cellophones for my color and they work together beautifully. I still waited 2 weeks between processes. That's the safe bet.  Essentially you got a protein overload.


----------



## Mystic

Awww, Sheba you are the simply the best!  Did you sleep lastnight??????  

This entire email made me feel so better!  I did use the fine tooth comb along with the brush application because you had given me this tip in one of your PMs.  I am going to do the BKT in a week as per your advice and I will print this page for more reference.  



sheba1 said:


> Awww man, Mystic  I'm so sorry you had this experience! Truth be told, I posted pics of my first bkt and I wasn't crazy about my results either... until after the first wash . I washed after 24 hours and really enjoyed the ease of detangling. A week later I did a second BKT and I was in love! I washed that one after 2 days.
> 
> Now about this henna... I dunno. I know it might *seem* like henna and color are the same thing but it's really not. Even though henna can be used to color the hair it does not do the same thing as traditional color.
> 
> As Lucia said it seals the hair. So that would be completely different than why one might color or relax immediately followed by bkt. If one were to do a color (traditional semi perm, permanent, etc) or a relaxer right before the treatment; either of these processes would *raise the cuticle* allowing the bkt to get inside and be fused with the hair with the heat. But since henna does exactly the opposite *sealing the shaft*, I imagine that it works against the BKT to do it on the same day.
> 
> I highly recommend you wash your hair early. Do some serious serious deep conditioning. In a week, give it another whirl with the product you have left. It should be able to get in there and really do it's job.
> 
> That being said, your first experience sounds a lot like mine, results wise. Some things I learned to do differently by my second time:
> 
> 1. Start early in the day. The earlier the better. My first experience was just like yours where the sweating was involved. I was hot and miserable by the end. The second time I started at 6am and finished well before 10. I immediately turned on the A/C and then a half hour later closed the windows. I left the fans running and pointing out the windows to help to get any remaining fumes out during the half hour. I experienced not a bit of reversion.
> 
> 2. Apply the treatment to towel dried hair; the hair should still be slightly damp during application. I say this because this will allow you to use less product and get the thin coating that is needed. Comb through each section with a fine tooth comb to remove any excess product as you apply. Smooth the excess back into the bowl.
> 
> Tip! :idea: leave the small tooth comb resting in the bowl as you section your hair into small pieces. Pick the comb up coated with product and comb it through the hair starting at the top. Then go back a couple times and comb through to remove excess and smooth it back into the bowl. For me, this eliminates the need for an application brush and I can apply much much faster.
> 
> Also, it's important to note that you need this thin coating of product as you do not want your hair sticking together as you mentioned when you went to do the flat iron.
> 
> 3. I'm about to do BKT number 4 and I've decided to do some heavy duty DCing right before application. Meaning I'm going to wash with a clarifying poo (a single lather to remove cones) the evening before application and then coat my hair in DC overnight.
> 
> The morning of application I'm going to wash with my clarifying shampoo several times to open the cuticle and apply my BKT to towel dried hair, as normal. I'm not sure if this is something that will help my process, but I feel that since the application of BKT is so heavy duty on heat, it may better prepare my hair for the intense process to be as moisture rich as possible. I'll report back as to how this went for my hair.
> 
> 4. And this is specific to your experience; icks-nay one the enna-hay... capiche?  lol I mean, henna is awesome. I've used it myself. But unless you're abso-positively sure how something is going to affect a new process, you are better off leaving it out.
> 
> I have worry about the henna's affect on your hair before bkt. Many many many have complained of the drying effects of henna even after following their henna with copious amounts of DCing and what-have-you. *Your* henna was followed by clarifying poo and a new process that seals your hair. I think the BKT is the perfect balance of moisture/protein so I don't really think this will cause you a problem... I certainly hope not, anyway. I just don't think it's a good idea to seal the hair in this extremely dry state. But at least it appears to be sealed in with the bkt. So hopefully I  that will be enough.
> 
> Man, I'm tired.. I'm going back to sleep. Good luck! Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Mystic

Awww, man, the part in bold really made me so misty eyed - thanks Cuteness!  I trimmed the ends lastnight but some dry parts remain I will deep condition per your advice and see how it goes.  I am going to wash in two days also and hope to report positive news.  

I can't thank you and SHeba enough for your encouragement and advice.



cutenss said:


> I am so sorry that you did not have a good experience.  I agree with Lucia. I am in no way a henna guru. I believe that the henna impeded the BKT from doing what is meant to do. You should have not need the amount you used. On my second BKT last month, I DID NOT wait the 4 days. I washed after 2 days. If you feel that you need to wash, cowash/deep condition every day to every other day as your hair can tolerate. This will also help with you ends that you say are dry, so that you may not have to trim. This will also give you an indication if any of the BKT took. And you definately be able to tell. *WE/LHCF will help you through this.* Everything will be OK. PM me ANYTIME


----------



## Mystic

I carely learned my lesson now - kind of glad I learned the hard way because now, it can only get better.  Thanks so much for your feedback.



AtlantaJJ said:


> Mystic, I'm so sorry I wish you would have PMed me I would have told you Noooooooooooooooooooo! Those two processes compete with each other. They both bond with the keratin on the hair cuticle. I love henna but would never use them together. I would maybe try henna 3 weeks after a BKT and 4 weeks before my next to get the hair back supple and to allow some of the henna to wear off the cuticle.
> 
> I switched to Sebastian Cellophones for my color and they work together beautifully. I still waited 2 weeks between processes. That's the safe bet. Essentially you got a protein overload.


----------



## MissRissa

so im trying to see if the pros outweigh the cons.  my bkt has left my hair alot easier to manage.  my wash n go's are so much easier.  detangling is like nothing!! and i dont lose very much hair.  but i've noticed since bkting (i rock wash n go's probably 4-5 out of 7 days a week), i get a buttload of single strand knots.  before, i only used to get a few here and there, now they are everywhere.  someone rollerset me the other day and my hair dried in no time and it was super smooth when it dried.  the chick that did my hair completely jacked up the flat iron so I can't report on how the bkt has affected the straightening.  i also still get some heat damage from straightening which i thought the bkt was going to curb.  so i dunno ladies.  the jury is still out.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I havent updated photos on my fotki yet but I wanted to update on my BKT.

I used QOD gold first then global.

Well I can now do a wash and go on my unrelaxed 4A  -->  curly/wavy in stead of frizzy.

products:
I'm finding my hair now responds differently to different products.
My hair did not like protein or cones before now I don't seem to have the same issues with them.
I don't use a lot of product but just the other day I found that keratin leave in spray followed by some shea butter was GREAT

Curls:
I thought the BKT was wearing of slightly with each wash.  It looks like my curls return a bit with each but then i decided to dry and flat iron.  WOW  BKT is still in effect and gave me a great press.  I air dried my hair for 30 mins then blow dried lightly for 5-7 mins.  That would have been un heard of with my natural 4a.  I used some sabino and the flat ironed hair came out smooth and shiny.  
My husband is supportive of the natural but he is LOVING the BKT.

growth:

my hair has been in a growth slump the past few months.  I have about 3-4 gray hairs that i have been watching to check for growth (since the last henna).  Well in the last month I see those grays sprouting faster than they have in the last 6 months.
I dusted my ends after BKT #2 as they REALLY needed it.  Since then the look much better and I hardly see any shedding these days.

color:
I've never colored my hair because i'm prone to dryness but i have been doing henna's for the past 6 months.  I don't want to risk the BKT so now I have a big box full of henna that's going unused    i would kind of like to go back to brown/black instead of the henna redish.  I'm not sure if i should look for an indigo, try some color or just let it grow/wear out.

I like the QOD gold and the global but I would love to try the soft liss.  Is there anywhere to buy it cheaper that the site?  I love the BKT but it's draining my pockets.


----------



## Lucia

I ordered the Goleshee BKT, I liked the results and it's not too many steps and I can always delay wash day.  I really liked what I saw Soft-Liss results too but I'm not ready to go pin-straight I love having the thickness and weight of my hair and be able to do wash and go's.


----------



## Dak

Mystic so sorry you didn't have a good experience.  It's a heck of a lot of work not to get the results you expect.  I agree with the advice you've been given about washing it out early & then deep conditioning.  There are some very well researched ladies here!


----------



## yodie

Your hair will recover, Mystic.  It seems like a setback, but it'll be fine in no time.  The ladies gave you great advice.  I'm not a BKT expert by any means, but I've been following the threads.  I remember using henna on my natural hair and it felt crazy hard.  I was scared and thought it was gonna fall out.  I wet my hair, applied tons of scurl, let it sit for hours and my moisture returned.  Go figure!!

I think you should try BKT again in a couple of weeks.  I'm sure you'll have a better result.
Keep us posted.  Crossing our fingers for you.


----------



## Mystic

Well you know what ladies, you all are awesome!  I have some very good news!! 

I was supposed to wash my hair in 4 days BUT my hair looked too dry for my taste so I washed my hair just now.  I didn't care if the BKT came out, I just wanted to wash my hair and believe me now, I take back everything I said about how disappointed I was.  Now I truly know and feel what 3-something hair-type feels when they do wash and go.  My hair has never felt this good - even with a relaxer, I kid you not!!  I am truly amazed at this BKT stuff because even though my hair needed to stay away from water for 4 days for it to soak in properly, it still worked in only 1 day - AMAZING!!

Here is a pic of my wash and go w/out BKT:




Here are pictures of my wash and go with BKT (and to think I thought I did a really lousy job!).  I HAVE CURLS, LOL!! and I have no product in my hair yet - naked naked.







Thanks to everyone in this thread that have contributed to the discussion on BKT, I am now truly in love!


----------



## Dak

That's the best news, Mystic!  I think winterinatl had a similar experience, glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## Sui Topi

Thanks AtlantaJJ, I think I will just get the kit.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Mystic said:


> Well you know what ladies, you all are awesome!  I have some very good news!!
> 
> I was supposed to wash my hair in 4 days BUT my hair looked too dry for my taste so I washed my hair just now.  I didn't care if the BKT came out, I just wanted to wash my hair and believe me now, I take back everything I said about how disappointed I was.  Now I truly know and feel what 3-something hair-type feels when they do wash and go.  My hair has never felt this good - even with a relaxer, I kid you not!!  I am truly amazed at this BKT stuff because even though my hair needed to stay away from water for 4 days for it to soak in properly, it still worked in only 1 day - AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my wash and go w/out BKT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of my wash and go with BKT (and to think I thought I did a really lousy job!).  I HAVE CURLS, LOL!! and I have no product in my hair yet - naked naked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread that have contributed to the discussion on BKT, I am now truly in love!



I was wondering if ladies were really waiting out the 4 days or not. Thanks for this post. I BKT'd on Sunday and I'm drying to wash my hair. I cowash on the daily so the past 2 days have been torture for me! I'm going to DC overnight and cowash in the morning, on the 3rd day. I hope my 1st post BKT wash n' go looks a fly as yours! 

jayjay


----------



## sheba1

Hot dog, Mystic!!!  Look at that nakey wash-n-go!  Gurrrrrrrl 

So tell me, have you done any detangling yet?  Whaddaya think?  Notice any difference?

I'm so so so so very very glad :blush3: that you are more pleased after your wash.  Now, if you're thinking of different products to use for your wash-n-gos check out the curly primer method at www.tightlycurly.com.  I love her method!  I don't do all that separating stuff or even use my denman but every so often but the technique is awesome.  I also think the cones in the suggested "combing conditioners" help to preserve the treatment.  I did daily cowashing and/or rinsing on natural hair and my BKT still lasted for over 5 weeks.


----------



## Mystic

You are too kind..., can't wait to see your pics.....



jayjaycurlz said:


> I was wondering if ladies were really waiting out the 4 days or not. Thanks for this post. I BKT'd on Sunday and I'm drying to wash my hair. I cowash on the daily so the past 2 days have been torture for me! I'm going to DC overnight and cowash in the morning, on the 3rd day. *I hope my 1st post BKT wash n' go looks a fly as yours!*
> 
> jayjay


----------



## Mystic

As usual Sheba, thanks for all the tips!  I saw your post about the curly method and I printed her info to refer to later on.  To be honest, there really isn't anything to detangle, lol.  I washed, dc and used my fingers to detangle .  When my hair was about 80% dry, I used my fingers to make parts and did big twists.  I can't really describe how truly wonderful my hair feels but I am sure you understand totally what I am talking about .  My hair twisted looks exactly like my natural hair w/out the BKT only the texture and feel is different.



sheba1 said:


> Hot dog, Mystic!!!  Look at that nakey wash-n-go!  Gurrrrrrrl
> 
> So tell me, have you done any detangling yet?  Whaddaya think?  Notice any difference?
> 
> I'm so so so so very very glad :blush3: that you are more pleased after your wash.  *Now, if you're thinking of different products to use for your wash-n-gos check out the curly primer method at www.tightlycurly.com.*  I love her method!  I don't do all that separating stuff or even use my denman but every so often but the technique is awesome.  I also think the cones in the suggested "combing conditioners" help to preserve the treatment.  I did daily cowashing and/or rinsing on natural hair and my BKT still lasted for over 5 weeks.


----------



## cutenss

My first BKT, I did wait the four full days.  Since it was my firt time doing it, I wanted to "go by the book".  But my second time, I had to go somewhere to go, and I knew that I would not flatiron anymore, until my next treatment.  So I used a wave iron the second day, and then washed later that day.  When I do it on Friday, I will probably wait the four days just because it is my birthday weekend.  Otherwise no.

Mystic, I AM SO HAPPY that everything turned out the way you wanted.  Your hair looks AWESOME!  Gotta love some wash n go's BKT style.  Hair is trial and error.  But always know that you have us/this forum to guide you.


----------



## Mystic

Awwwww!!  Thanks Cutenss! for everything.



cutenss said:


> My first BKT, I did wait the four full days.  Since it was my firt time doing it, I wanted to "go by the book".  But my second time, I had to go somewhere to go, and I knew that I would not flatiron anymore, until my next treatment.  So I used a wave iron the second day, and then washed later that day.  When I do it on Friday, I will probably wait the four days just because it is my birthday weekend.  Otherwise no.
> 
> Mystic, I AM SO HAPPY that everything turned out the way you wanted.  Your hair looks AWESOME!  Gotta love some wash n go's BKT style.  Hair is trial and error.  *But always know that you have us/this forum to guide you.*


----------



## Titansgirl

Mystic,

Whew,   I am so HAPPY that your hair turned out okay after your wash!! I was so nervous for you.....  I'm glad that you're happy with your results...


----------



## Mystic

I have a few concerns and need some help again.  

My hair is super soft and feels great when wet, but when it dries, it's extremely dry and trashy.  My natural hair never felt like this before, and since the treatment, my hair sucks up oil like nothing but it lacks shine big times which is strange because my hair naturally has a lot of shine.  In addition, when I comb, I am getting a lot more hair in the comb and on the floor, way more than normal.  I am never a shedder.  Has this happen to anyone? what should I do? 

It seems my hair is perfect only when wet.  Awww, you wouldn't believe how great it feels when water soaks in the strands; it feels like I had a relaxer and it looks so straight.  Sometimes I wonder if the straightness is as a result of heat damage but then I know that's not possible because when it is dry, it looks totally natural.  Right now I twisted some cholesterol conditioner in with a plastic cap for overnight and hope it will feel better tomorrow.  Please pass along all recommendations - thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

OK, I just bought softliss, but do i have to do the mask today?  I'd like to wait and do it like 4 days later...about to get started, so please answer asap!!  TIA!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> OK, I just bought softliss, but do i have to do the mask today? I'd like to wait and do it like 4 days later...about to get started, so please answer asap!! TIA!


 
YES. I recommend doing the MASK as the final step. DO NOT SKIP THIS PART in my opinion. This was essential for Mama Fab... turned it from nice... to DAMN...

ETA: Good luck!!!! I know it will be beautiful!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

{{{smooch}}} 

Thanks Mama Fab, I'll take your advice, though I was hoping you'd say, "Nah, do it next week, it'll be fine!"  LOL!  

Also, I did not apply with a brush or comb, i applied with my hands...I combed through each section thoroughly, though, to make sure I didn't miss anything...I used 2 oz maybe a tad more.

Now, I'm waiting out the 15 minutes til blowdrying again...i'm very pleased to note that i had very little shedding during this process.  So far, minimal smell, but i haven't applied heat  so- we'll see...i'll keep you guys posted.



*fabulosity* said:


> YES. I recommend doing the MASK as the final step. DO NOT SKIP THIS PART in my opinion. This was essential for Mama Fab... turned it from nice... to DAMN...
> 
> ETA: Good luck!!!! I know it will be beautiful!!!!


----------



## carolb21

Where did you buy your softliss?
Thanks.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I purchased at the Softliss website.  Shipping included, about $110, shipping charges increased .  But it was fast.  I ordered monday, it was here thursday!!



carolb21 said:


> Where did you buy your softliss?
> Thanks.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> OK, I just bought softliss, but do i have to do the mask today?  I'd like to wait and do it like 4 days later...about to get started, so please answer asap!!  TIA!


I used the mask an hour after as instructed.  Someone here used it the following morning. I don't know about waiting 4 days. Give Softliss a call they are open and they have someone who can advise you. I wouldn't wait 4 days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> {{{smooch}}}
> 
> Thanks Mama Fab, I'll take your advice, though I was hoping you'd say, "Nah, do it next week, it'll be fine!"  LOL!
> 
> Also, I did not apply with a brush or comb, i applied with my hands...I combed through each section thoroughly, though, to make sure I didn't miss anything...I used 2 oz maybe a tad more.
> 
> Now, I'm waiting out the 15 minutes til blowdrying again...i'm very pleased to note that i had very little shedding during this process.  So far, minimal smell, but i haven't applied heat  so- we'll see...i'll keep you guys posted.


The flat iron part is steamy so make sure you have a fan blowing on you. Don't be frighted by the steam that comes off the iron. That's the keratin bonding to the hair shaft. I use 450, some folks are afraid but for me it helps me to do less swipes.  I had the heat lower and I had to do more swipes to get the hair supple.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mystic said:


> I have a few concerns and need some help again.
> 
> My hair is super soft and feels great when wet, but when it dries, it's extremely dry and trashy.  My natural hair never felt like this before, and since the treatment, my hair sucks up oil like nothing but it lacks shine big times which is strange because my hair naturally has a lot of shine.  In addition, when I comb, I am getting a lot more hair in the comb and on the floor, way more than normal.  I am never a shedder.  Has this happen to anyone? what should I do?
> 
> It seems my hair is perfect only when wet.  Awww, you wouldn't believe how great it feels when water soaks in the strands; it feels like I had a relaxer and it looks so straight.  Sometimes I wonder if the straightness is as a result of heat damage but then I know that's not possible because when it is dry, it looks totally natural.  Right now I twisted some cholesterol conditioner in with a plastic cap for overnight and hope it will feel better tomorrow.  Please pass along all recommendations - thanks.


That's not normal. I think it has something to do with the henna treatment you did.
Your hair is seems to be acting porous, like your cuticles are not closed. 

You need to do a good moisture treatment and then to get your cuticles sealed some how. You need a low pH conditioner. That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## cutenss

Go get some Porosity Control, your favorite deep moisturizing conditioner, and a moisturizing leave in conditioner.  The deep conditioner that your are in  with.  The one you can't do without.  Wet hair, BUT do not wash.  Mix the PC and your deep conditioner together.  Set under the dryer, heat cap of a simple baggy.  If you do it without heat, try to for several hours, or even overnight.  Rinse.  Add your leave in and then seal with your favorite oil.  I recommend doing this every other day, or until you feel your hair is back to normal.   You need moisture, since henna can be very drying.  The BKT should make your hair easy to handle.  Try it.  HTH


----------



## sunbubbles

You ladies are so knowledgeable about hair! *sigh*


----------



## Mystic

Thanks Atlanta...., I will do that and give feeback.



AtlantaJJ said:


> That's not normal. I think it has something to do with the henna treatment you did.
> Your hair is seems to be acting porous, like your cuticles are not closed.
> 
> You need to do a good moisture treatment and then to get your cuticles sealed some how. You need a low pH conditioner. That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Mystic

OK, I will do this every other and see if my hair turns around.  Thanks Cutenss.



cutenss said:


> Go get some Porosity Control, your favorite deep moisturizing conditioner, and a moisturizing leave in conditioner. The deep conditioner that your are in  with. The one you can't do without. Wet hair, BUT do not wash. Mix the PC and your deep conditioner together. Set under the dryer, heat cap of a simple baggy. If you do it without heat, try to for several hours, or even overnight. Rinse. Add your leave in and then seal with your favorite oil. I recommend doing this every other day, or until you feel your hair is back to normal. You need moisture, since henna can be very drying. The BKT should make your hair easy to handle. Try it. HTH


----------



## Mystic

Just wanted to give an update. Since I didn't have the Porosity Control that Cutenss mentioned, and based on Atlanta's suggestion that my cuticles may not have been sealed, I used the Sebastian Clear Cellophane gloss and my hair is now back to normal. You were right on the money! Thanks a mill.

I did a rollerset and bun after the wash. Here are a few pictures of the result:















AtlantaJJ said:


> That's not normal. I think it has something to do with the henna treatment you did.
> Your hair is seems to be acting porous, like your cuticles are not closed.
> 
> You need to do a good moisture treatment and then to get your cuticles sealed some how. You need a low pH conditioner. That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## sheba1

Wow Mystic!  Your roller set is smoooooooth Nice!  And that bun is fierce!  So you did the cellophane.  Did you DC first?  I think Cutenss is spot on.  Lots and lots of moisture is definitely needed to counteract the affects of the henna.


----------



## Mystic

Hi Sheba1!

Yes, I DC overnight, then after the cellophane, dc for about 10 mins.  Now that I know what the problem is, this thread has given me the tools to deal with it.  Thanks much.  As for the rollerset, I added nothing to my hair except water.



sheba1 said:


> Wow Mystic! Your roller set is smoooooooth Nice! And that bun is fierce! So you did the cellophane. Did you DC first? I think Cutenss is spot on. Lots and lots of moisture is definitely needed to counteract the affects of the henna.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh huh uh huh uh huh!!  I did it! I did it!

THe BKT, that is!  

Yep, I just ran errands in 105 degree Houston humidity and my hair is still straaaaat!  I used Softliss, as noted before.  As usual, my hair is bone straight with swannnggg, but the difference -no poofy frizz after perspiring for, like, 5 hours straight.  *grimace*

Faint smell, no eye irritation at all.  I did apply the treatment using my gloved hands in my bathroom.  I moved to my family room to blowdry and flatiron (4 passes at 400 degrees).  I had the ceiling fan on and I opened a window, I also dropped the ac to like 75, so that could have helped.  But, I was like, what is everyone experiencing?  I had no issues at all.  None.

After the final rinse, I blow dried - E.Z.- and then went to my stylist and she blew it out for me and flat ironed.  I know she wanted to ask me what's up, bcs it took no time or effort and my hair was just bangin' - i know it bcs she just kept playin in it, just combing and combing and combing.....  It looks like it always does when i get a flat iron, no change there, but i'm so happy with no frizz and stiffness after reversion.  YESSS!

Thanks to all of you for cheering me on.  You all were right.  I could do it!

Started at 6am
Finished at 11am
Blessings,
~B*

I know y'all want pics, but i don't have time right now, just wanted to thank y'all for the help and let you know i'd completed my first bkt!


----------



## cutenss

YEAH BB, Glad you love it.  I about to do mine here in a few minutes.  You know you only get a 24 hour grace period before :gotroasted: becaue 




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh huh uh huh uh huh!!  I did it! I did it!
> 
> THe BKT, that is!
> 
> Yep, I just ran errands in 105 degree Houston humidity and my hair is still straaaaat!  I used Softliss, as noted before.  As usual, my hair is bone straight with swannnggg, but the difference -no poofy frizz after perspiring for, like, 5 hours straight.  *grimace*
> 
> Faint smell, no eye irritation at all.  I did apply the treatment using my gloved hands in my bathroom.  I moved to my family room to blowdry and flatiron (4 passes at 400 degrees).  I had the ceiling fan on and I opened a window, I also dropped the ac to like 75, so that could have helped.  But, I was like, what is everyone experiencing?  I had no issues at all.  None.
> 
> After the final rinse, I blow dried - E.Z.- and then went to my stylist and she blew it out for me and flat ironed.  I know she wanted to ask me what's up, bcs it took no time or effort and my hair was just bangin' - i know it bcs she just kept playin in it, just combing and combing and combing.....  It looks like it always does when i get a flat iron, no change there, but i'm so happy with no frizz and stiffness after reversion.  YESSS!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for cheering me on.  You all were right.  I could do it!
> 
> Started at 6am
> Finished at 11am
> Blessings,
> ~B*
> 
> I know y'all want pics, but i don't have time right now, just wanted to thank y'all for the help and let you know i'd completed my first bkt!


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies--I'm still doing my BKT process.  Yodie helped me blow dry, apply the product and flatiron--thank you SO much!  I ordered the smallest Softliss kit and it wasn't enough for my uber thick hair.  Thank God I had some Global, so we had to use some of it on a portion of my hair.  The majority of my hair has Softliss though.  

She wanted to be careful not to get too close to my roots when flatironing, so I'm going to go over those right now with a pressing comb.  

I just pray that once I apply the mask and rinse, there won't be too big of a contrast between the Global and Softliss portions on my hair.

Any suggestions from anyone?  Me and Yodie were thinking that maybe I should rinse tomorrow in order to let the Global portion take.


----------



## Wanderland

Oh yeah, maybe you should.  I rinse out my softliss the next day simply because I was tired and didnt want to sleep with wet hair.  I saw no ill effects.


----------



## tallnomad

Thank you!  I wasn't even thinking about the wet hair, but that's a great pont.

So, I'll just apply the mask in the morning then and rinse.  Makes sense.  



Wanderland said:


> Oh yeah, maybe you should.  I rinse out my softliss the next day simply because I was tired and didnt want to sleep with wet hair.  I saw no ill effects.


----------



## sheba1

This is all so exciting!  Can't wait to hear all about the results!


----------



## Wanderland

So I bought HairOne olive oil, and waiting on wen to be delivered.  I posted a question earlier in a seperate thread about ladies who used both bkt and wen/hairone but only got one response.  
Any one use it? Like it?

I washed today with Hairone and my hair felt really clean and ok in terms of softness but it is my first real wash after BKT (not the wash out of course), so the jury is still out.


----------



## yodie

tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies--I'm still doing my BKT process. Yodie helped me blow dry, apply the product and flatiron--thank you SO much! I ordered the smallest Softliss kit and it wasn't enough for my uber thick hair. Thank God I had some Global, so we had to use some of it on a portion of my hair. The majority of my hair has Softliss though.
> 
> She wanted to be careful not to get too close to my roots when flatironing, so I'm going to go over those right now with a pressing comb.
> 
> I just pray that once I apply the mask and rinse, there won't be too big of a contrast between the Global and Softliss portions on my hair.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyone? Me and Yodie were thinking that maybe I should rinse tomorrow in order to let the Global portion take.


 
Can't wait to hear about and see your results.
Thanks for trusting me with your hair.  I actually learned alot.


----------



## blissy

Morning ladies,
I need bit of help. I applied rejuvenol bkt to my sister's natural hair and I cannot explain the difference in outcomes between us. I'm a 4 something natural just like her however after application there was barely a swang. Nada. Her hair felt strong yet hard. Wash out day is tomorrow (day 3) then strongly pushing her to DC.  We plan to apply soft-liss this up coming week.
Any tips?  The ultimate goal of more defined coils and curls.
Thanks


----------



## yodie

Does swing equal BKT success? I'm asking because I didn't see a lot of swing in tallnomad's hair, but I did see shine. She has gorgeouse dense, lush, thick hair that I dream of having.

Is your sisters hair very thick?  Could that affect the swing factor?

Another note - I didn't sense any fumes from Softliss. Actually a pleasure to apply. Global... I like that its more concentrate (you use less) but those fumes are awful!! 

I would definitely have to use a fume exractor before I messed with Global again.





blissy said:


> Morning ladies,
> I need bit of help. I applied rejuvenol bkt to my sister's natural hair and I cannot explain the difference in outcomes between us. I'm a 4 something natural just like her however after application there was barely a swang. Nada. Her hair felt strong yet hard. Wash out day is tomorrow (day 3) then strongly pushing her to DC.  We plan to apply soft-liss this up coming week.
> Any tips?  The ultimate goal of more defined coils and curls.
> Thanks


----------



## tallnomad

I'm just waking up.  Was on the boards late trying to figure out how the protein/moisture balance for one's hair works.  

I'm sitting with the final step--the mask--on my hair now.  I used the whole bottle.  I'm sure "normal" haired people don't have to do this, but I needed it to get all up in the thick hidden places on my head.

So far, the Softliss side seems to actually be showing more curls than the Global.  erplexed  Global has some curls too, but I seem to have more straight looking pieces.  

I'm going to let it sit for about 10 minutes since I applied so much.

So, ladies, since having the BKT, have you had to change up your protein/moisture balance?  I mean, as a natural, I don't even know what my balance is now, but with the BKT, do you feel you hair needs more moisture, more protein . . .?


----------



## tallnomad

Rinsed out the mask.  I'm not a fan of stringy straight-ish curls, and that's what I have in the front.  The curls in the back look great.  

Without the BKT, my hair looks similar to Mystic's but because I had my hair pressed for two weeks, I think the curls became much looser--too loose for my preference, but it's okay.

I don't have any good conditioners right now, but I think I'll pick up some Aussie.  Yodie and I talked about it yesterday and Sheba says she uses this.  I'm hoping a good conditioner will help my curls clump together.  I also want to try Wen in the Fig.  Yodie said that it gave her nice ringlets.

The good thing, I can pull my hair back and it will lay down!  I rubbed some coconut oil and castor oil through it and made two low ponytails.  My roots are still thick, so I feel like I might need to do this again in a month or so.  Not sure.  I actually loved my hair yesterday when I washed it initially.  I still had my pressed hair, and after it was wet, my curls were super clumped, thick and lush.

My goal is to wear my hair wet/curly, but if the curls don't clump the way I like, I may continue to get it pressed.

Overall, I'm happy I did it and my hair has shine, feels soft, but my "so-so" results (at least the look I was going for) are probably due to the press stretching out my curls more than normal.

I am trying to upload photos, but it keeps saying "fail."  Will try again later.


----------



## tallnomad

. . . . . . . .


----------



## tallnomad

The left side of the photo show the softliss.

the right side is straighter and that's global.

Ironic, because the discussion on the board has been that the softliss makes one's hair straight.  opposite in my case.


----------



## PrincessKia

I've already bought my second BKT treatment by QOD to do. But I'm scared because I'm loving that my wash n' goes are so much more defined. Frizzy. But less frizzy. 7/22 will be 3 months since I did the first BKT with OK Keratin Treatment. 

Anyone notice that their roots look different from the rest of their hair? It could be me though since I only detangle about every 3 or 4 weeks. So, my roots could be trying to matte.


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> *Does swing equal BKT success?* I'm asking because I didn't see a lot of swing in tallnomad's hair, but I did see shine. She has gorgeouse dense, lush, thick hair that I dream of having.



No, I don't think so.  I don't think you can really tell what your hair will be like until the first wash.  So no need to worry if it lacks swing.. especially not on the first app on virgin hair.



tallnomad said:


> So, ladies, since having the BKT, have you had to change up your protein/moisture balance?  I mean, as a natural, I don't even know what my balance is now, but with the BKT, do you feel you hair needs more moisture, more protein . . .?



I've found my hair is just easier to care for.  I don't much worry about pro/moist balance.  I use a reconstructor every few days (aphogee two minute) just because I coat my hair in conditioner on a daily basis to weigh down my curls.  I figure the keratin will also help to bond temporarily to any places the treatment might be wearing also.  I told myself I'd listen to my hair for any changes but the stuff is so darned easy-going and doesn't talk much, now.  I figure I'll just keep doing what I'm doing til further demand is made.



tallnomad said:


> I don't have any good conditioners right now, but I think I'll pick up some Aussie.  Yodie and I talked about it yesterday and Sheba says she uses this.  I'm hoping a good conditioner will help my curls clump together.  I also want to try Wen in the Fig.  Yodie said that it gave her nice ringlets.



Hey there, yes, I use it and love it .  I use it after I cowash (and sometimes oil rinse now that my BKT is starting to wear).  I coat my hair in it to weigh down my curls and make them more manageable and predictable.  I love it.  I do not use it to cowash, however.  For that I prefer Vo5 clarifying conditioner (safe for color treated hair is on the back) and Tressemme Moisture Rich coditioner.


----------



## Mystic

Tallnomad, I love your curls!  It looks so manageable and soft.  I see what you mean though about the pressing and how it may have had an impact on certain sections of your curls - I see one or two sections that are straighter than the rest.  If it bothers you that much, you could search and clip the ends of the straight part and see if you get fullness you are seeking.  I love your hair though.  Maybe the photos are two small..., but, I do not see a significant difference between the BKT products you uses.  Maybe a bigger pic might show up the difference more.


----------



## danigurl18

I finally took the plunge and did my OK Keratin treatment.. here are the pics.. I'm not sure if I like it yet.. it is definately soft! Can't wait for my wash tomorrow! Here are the pics.. the back pic is rough.. I did my first self trim today also!







 the front






 before the trim






after the trim


----------



## PinkSkates

danigurl18 said:


> I finally took the plunge and did my OK Keratin treatment.. here are the pics.. I'm not sure if I like it yet.. it is definately soft! Can't wait for my wash tomorrow! Here are the pics.. the back pic is rough.. I did my first self trim today also!


 
Great job; and I love the color of your hair!


----------



## danigurl18

how do i go to sleep tonight? can i put my bonnet on or should i just sleep on my silk pillowcase?


----------



## PinkSkates

danigurl18 said:


> how do i go to sleep tonight? can i put my bonnet on or should i just sleep on my silk pillowcase?


 
I crossed wrapped my hair, put on my scarf and slept face down. It was a bit uncomfortable but it kept my hair crinkle free.


----------



## sheba1

Your hair looks gorgeous, Danigurl!  Especially after your trim.  I can't wait to see after your first wash


----------



## Titansgirl

Congrads to everyone with their BKT applications!!!!  Good job DIYers!!!


----------



## yodie

PinkSkates said:


> I crossed wrapped my hair, put on my scarf and slept face down. It was a bit uncomfortable but it kept my hair crinkle free.


 
Hi Pinkskates, 

Just wondering if you're letting your BKT wear off or continuing to apply?

Has anybody allowed their BKT to wear off? If so, how did it wear? 
Thanks.


----------



## tallnomad

Here are larger photos.

I guess I shouldn't be too worried.  In these pics, I only have castor and coconut oils in.  So, when I officially do a conditioner wash tomorrow, I'm hoping the curls will really pop.

The back shot shows that the curls are more defined.

The very last photo is how I wore it out today.  The left side--curlier side--is the softliss, the right side is global.  It got much fuller today while I was out running errands, but it wasn't too overwhelmingly big.

I was on a product junkie mission today.  I bought Mills' Creek Keratin conditoner, Aussie's Sydney Smooth, Aubrey's GPB conditioner; honeysuckle poo and conditioner; CHI silk infusion, Black n Sassy Creamy set, Cantu "Break Cure," and some carefree curl gel, and John Frieda Frizz free.  

Somebody slap me if I talk about buying something else.    Yodie--you know where I live.


----------



## PinkSkates

yodie said:


> Hi Pinkskates,
> 
> Just wondering if you're letting your BKT wear off or continuing to apply?
> 
> Has anybody allowed their BKT to wear off? If so, how did it wear?
> Thanks.


 
Hi Yodie,
Yes I have let the BKT completely wear off. I did an update on my site about 2 weeks ago. My hair is just fine and all of my kinks are back.


----------



## lwilliams1922

tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies--I'm still doing my BKT process.  Yodie helped me blow dry, apply the product and flatiron--thank you SO much!  I ordered the smallest Softliss kit and it wasn't enough for my uber thick hair.  Thank God I had some Global, so we had to use some of it on a portion of my hair.  The majority of my hair has Softliss though.
> 
> She wanted to be careful not to get too close to my roots when flatironing, so I'm going to go over those right now with a pressing comb.
> 
> I just pray that once I apply the mask and rinse, there won't be too big of a contrast between the Global and Softliss portions on my hair.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyone?  Me and Yodie were thinking that maybe I should rinse tomorrow in order to let the Global portion take.





woah!  It took the entire bottle of softliss?  I'm on the verge of dropping $120 on the kit but I was thinking 2-3 applications.

I see you have a lot of hair but I still would have thought  the bottle would not have gone in just one app??

I'm trying to reason with myself to say that BKT is cheaper than back when I was getting relaxers but hmmmm... maybe it might not be??

Quick, Someone tell me it's not that expensive (and that milk shake I had today was fat free) and I will sleep a lot better tonight.


----------



## yodie

PinkSkates said:


> Hi Yodie,
> Yes I have let the BKT completely wear off. I did an update on my site about 2 weeks ago. My hair is just fine and all of my kinks are back.


 
Thanks, Pinkskates.  Do you think you'll BKT again?


----------



## Mystic

I love it!!!  I think it's beautiful and the curls, especially at the back is just popping!!



tallnomad said:


> Here are larger photos.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be too worried.  In these pics, I only have castor and coconut oils in.  So, when I officially do a conditioner wash tomorrow, I'm hoping the curls will really pop.
> 
> The back shot shows that the curls are more defined.
> 
> The very last photo is how I wore it out today.  The left side--curlier side--is the softliss, the right side is global.  It got much fuller today while I was out running errands, but it wasn't too overwhelmingly big.
> 
> I was on a product junkie mission today.  I bought Mills' Creek Keratin conditoner, Aussie's Sydney Smooth, Aubrey's GPB conditioner; honeysuckle poo and conditioner; CHI silk infusion, Black n Sassy Creamy set, Cantu "Break Cure," and some carefree curl gel, and John Frieda Frizz free.
> 
> Somebody slap me if I talk about buying something else.    Yodie--you know where I live.


----------



## PinkSkates

yodie said:


> Thanks, Pinkskates. Do you think you'll BKT again?


You're welcome. Yes I will BKT my hair again after Summer is over. I wear my hair in its natural state during the humid summer months.


----------



## yodie

PinkSkates said:


> You're welcome. Yes I will BKT my hair again after Summer is over. I wear my hair in its natural state during the humid summer months.


 
Thanks.
Sent you an email on your site.


----------



## tallnomad

Yes.  It took the entire bottle!  I really thought I would have a few more applications left, but not at all.  The softliss stuff is thick and it wasn't spreading out enough on my hair.  The global is thinner, so it spreads more.  

When I do the BKT again, I will just have to invest in larger bottles of Softliss.  The global fumes were no fun.

Most people seem to be okay with the smaller version of the softless (I think that that's what they're ordering).  Not sure how thick your hair is.  Mine was just sucking it up.



lwilliams1922 said:


> woah!  It took the entire bottle of softliss?  I'm on the verge of dropping $120 on the kit but I was thinking 2-3 applications.
> 
> I see you have a lot of hair but I still would have thought  the bottle would not have gone in just one app??
> 
> I'm trying to reason with myself to say that BKT is cheaper than back when I was getting relaxers but hmmmm... maybe it might not be??
> 
> Quick, Someone tell me it's not that expensive (and that milk shake I had today was fat free) and I will sleep a lot better tonight.


----------



## tallnomad

Thank you Mystic.  Appreciate it!



Mystic said:


> I love it!!!  I think it's beautiful and the curls, especially at the back is just popping!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad, Excellent results, chica!  Love your curlz - give em to me!

But I am also  -surprised you used an entire bottle!  Lawd, chica, you've got some seriously thickkkk hair.  I used about 2.5 ounces - of both the mask and the treatment.  I've got enough for 3 more applications, easy.  The Softliss had NO fumes, I was really shocked.  And happy.

I didn't really notice curls poppin'.  I have some waves, but i didn't notice curls...matter of fact, when i pulled my hair back it was straight.  I'm tryin to recall bcs I did it so quickly before running errands and then going to the salon.  My wet pre-bkt hair looks like yours after the treatment.  .  I was hoping for more curly curls when dry...Maybe with a different brand.  My bkt really looks relaxer-ish...kinda.

Also, my neices, one who is natural, knew immediately that i'd done the treatment.  She complained that we use to be _Partners in Poof_ and I left her out in the cold bcs my hair didn't get huge like normal and now she was the only one walking around with big hair after the memorial service for her brother (Mark).  They loved it.  They did not love how much time it took.  I presume, though, she'll be taking the plunge soon.  

When my hair did get bigger, i came home, wrapped it, napped and when i got ready to go, it was smooth again.  My hubby even commented on my hair looking so silky for so long and that with all my crying and the heat, my hair stayed beautiful - no frizz.  He didn't know that i had bkt - he slept through all 4 hours of it and the smell didn't wake him.  

So, with all that, I guess my bkt was a success.  However, it's not as shiny as normal, i'll have to look into that.  No pics, yet.  I'll see what i can do today.  Also, not one hair has fallen from my head in 3 days.



tallnomad said:


> Yes. It took the entire bottle! I really thought I would have a few more applications left, but not at all. The softliss stuff is thick and it wasn't spreading out enough on my hair. The global is thinner, so it spreads more.
> 
> When I do the BKT again, I will just have to invest in larger bottles of Softliss. The global fumes were no fun.
> 
> Most people seem to be okay with the smaller version of the softless (I think that that's what they're ordering). Not sure how thick your hair is. Mine was just sucking it up.


----------



## Titansgirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Tallnomad, Excellent results, chica!  Love your curlz - give em to me!
> 
> But I am also  -surprised you used an entire bottle!  Lawd, chica, you've got some seriously thickkkk hair.  I used about 2.5 ounces - of both the mask and the treatment.  I've got enough for 3 more applications, easy.  The Softliss had NO fumes, I was really shocked.  And happy.
> 
> I didn't really notice curls poppin'.  I have some waves, but i didn't notice curls...matter of fact, when i pulled my hair back it was straight.  I'm tryin to recall bcs I did it so quickly before running errands and then going to the salon.  My wet pre-bkt hair looks like yours after the treatment.  .  I was hoping for more curly curls when dry...Maybe with a different brand.  My bkt really looks relaxer-ish...kinda.
> 
> Also, my neices, one who is natural, knew immediately that i'd done the treatment.  She complained that we use to be _Partners in Poof_ and I left her out in the cold bcs my hair didn't get huge like normal and now she was the only one walking around with big hair after the memorial service for her brother (Mark).  They loved it.  They did not love how much time it took.  I presume, though, she'll be taking the plunge soon.
> 
> When my hair did get bigger, i came home, wrapped it, napped and when i got ready to go, it was smooth again.  My hubby even commented on my hair looking so silky for so long and that with all my crying and the heat, my hair stayed beautiful - no frizz.  He didn't know that i had bkt - he slept through all 4 hours of it and the smell didn't wake him.
> 
> So, with all that, I guess my bkt was a success.  However, it's not as shiny as normal, i'll have to look into that.  No pics, yet.  I'll see what i can do today.  Also, not one hair has fallen from my head in 3 days.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,

I'm happy that you had success.  I know you were torn between which brand to use.  

In reference to the shine;  I get the most shine when I rub a small amount of oil on my hair while it dry.  I did a wash & go the other day.  At 1st it was looking dull, so I added a little carrot oil to it, and it was BLINGING!!!  It's amazing how a little oil makes a big difference with this treatment.  It didn't make my hair heavy just added some sheen.


----------



## cutenss

So I did my BKT on Friday night with QOD that I got from Ebay.  Verdict:  I DID NOT like it.  My hair was heavy and somewhat dull.  I felt like the product never really "baked" onto my hair.  This is my 3rd treatment, so I know how to apply it properly.  It even frizzed a little on me on my birthday Saturday night while I was outside.  It was very humid that night.  If I had used OK BKT like I did the last 2 times, I would have been ok.  I don't even have that BKT "swang".  I will wash, DC and baggy tonight.  Since I am a wash n go girl for the summer, its ok.  As long as it maintains that.  I do not recommend the QOD.  I still  my OK BKT.  I will give Soft LIss a try next month.  Otherwise OK will be my BKT of choice.  Plus the price is right. 

I am so happy to see so many DIY lovin' their BKT.  It really is the BEST!


----------



## sheba1

Awwww, Cutenss I'm sorry you didn't get the results you're used to.   You'll be in love after your first wash, I'm sure though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I can not wait to rollerset my hair.  I can't wait!  I'm looking into a Pibbs-type dryer and I'm gonna get some uber-jumbo rollers that my stylist uses and try my hand at it.  I pray I get great results.  I think I will trim my ends - maybe 2 inches - again, bcs I did a search and destroy a few weeks ago and jacked-up the evenness of my hair.  Dang.  It was finally coming together.  I'll see if I can trim a tad and still keep some length.  I really really wanna be bsl by Christmas.

Thanks Cutenss on the QOD review.  I have an ounce of the Gold.  I still think the OK Keratin may be a really good treatment.  I was so shocked with Softliss, bcs when I applied the Mask, when water first hit my hair, my hair didn't revert.  At All.  It was bone straight.  I had to seriously work the mask into my hair before some waves came in and my hair started to swell.  I was like, man, this stuff is serious!  

Keep the tips and reviews coming, ladies.  I so appreciate all of you and I finally had a great hair day(in over a year) for a major event.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I can not wait to rollerset my hair. I can't wait! I'm looking into a Pibbs-type dryer and I'm gonna get some uber-jumbo rollers that my stylist uses and try my hand at it. I pray I get great results. I think I will trim my ends - maybe 2 inches - again, bcs I did a search and destroy a few weeks ago and jacked-up the evenness of my hair. Dang. It was finally coming together. I'll see if I can trim a tad and still keep some length. I really really wanna be bsl by Christmas.
> 
> Thanks Cutenss on the QOD review. I have an ounce of the Gold. I still think the OK Keratin may be a really good treatment. I was so shocked with Softliss, bcs when I applied the Mask, when water first hit my hair, my hair didn't revert. At All. It was bone straight. I had to seriously work the mask into my hair before some waves came in and my hair started to swell. I was like, man, this stuff is serious!
> 
> Keep the tips and reviews coming, ladies. I so appreciate all of you and I finally had a great hair day(in over a year) for a major event.


 
That's how it was with my mom.. the water hit and still straight. That's fine with me... I would love to wear my hair straight everyday without damaging it. This sounds like win win to me. We have the same type of hair so I can't wait until this treatment... I have toyed with doing it during the week; but I am going to wait until my hair BFF can come help me.


----------



## OneInAMillion

I've been out of the mix for a little while, but I've been doing my research on BKT and have some questions from my *almost* BKT experience.

I decided to get the Brasiliana treatment done this Saturday.  After washing my hair and blowdrying it straight, the stylist applied BKT (a thick heavy coat, to the point where my hair was definitely wet again) and then proceded to flat iron sections.  She started the first section and not only burned the back of my head (yes, leaving a scab) but the sizzling and steam from the flat iron was enough to make me jump out of her chair.  It wasn't even sizzling, it sounded like throwing meat in a hot frying pan.  She got through all of 10-15 passes on two sections before I was done.  I just got up and said I didn't want the treatment.  

After looking at videos and tutorials online I NEVER saw or heard it done like this.  The other ladies in the shop were gasping and I really thought she was going to burn all my hair off, so I couldn't go through with it.

So my questions are:
1.) Is it really supposed to be saturated in your hair and then immediately flatironed, where your hair is sizzling with each pass?  Honestly, I think most ladies on this board would have freaked out if someone did that to them, but I just had to check if I was getting this wrong.

2.) Can you just apply the treatment, rollerset, and then flat-iron?

The only reason I'm even remotely curious about this anymore is that the pieces that she did BKT had the moisturied look and feel that everyone describes after I came home and washed.  The difference in my hair is dramatic, but I think I can achieve the results without burning my head.  I'm going to try the treatment on my own because the section that was done looks like looser, moisturized curls.


----------



## sheba1

OneInAMillion said:


> So my questions are:
> 1.) Is it really supposed to be saturated in your hair and then immediately flatironed, where your hair is sizzling with each pass?  Honestly, I think most ladies on this board would have freaked out if someone did that to them, but I just had to check if I was getting this wrong.



It *is* supposed to be pretty moist after the treatment is applied.  However, it is then supposed to be allowed to sit for 15 to 20 minutes and *then* blow dried til dry.  Then there's supposed to be several passes of flat ironing and not a drop of sizzling or burning?!  should have been in the whole doggon treatment, as far as I'm concerned.



> 2.) Can you just apply the treatment, rollerset, and then flat-iron?



I've heard of some doing this.  I like to apply the treatment to towel dried hair and I just blow dry the one time after applying the treatment.  I follow that with the flat iron.  You can see my fotki for details.


----------



## OneInAMillion

ok thanks Sheba1!  I knew she was crazy so I'm glad I left.

My hair looks exactly like yours in the before and after pics (the small section).  I'll check out your fotki to see your process


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies lets talk about poos, cons, and moisturizers.
So is it just sodium chloride to avoid or is it anything with sodium in it?
For example, I like washing with Curls Cleansing Cream.. it has some version of Sodium in it.. will that be okay? I think my other natural stuff.. I love Elucence as much as the next person...but dang can't we switch it up? And my YTC stuff doesn't seem to have any sodium in it... so I'm good on that.


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> Awwww, Cutenss I'm sorry you didn't get the results you're used to.   You'll be in love after your first wash, I'm sure though.



Thanks girl.  I am sure I will because I will be back to my wash n go's.  I am going to try the Soft Liss, because I like bone straight hair, as well as curls.  But at least I have been able to try different brands, so that I can give insight to those who have not.  I didn't even take many pics this time. :nonol:


----------



## Eisani

*fabulosity* said:


> That's how it was with my mom.. the water hit and still straight. That's fine with me... I would love to wear my hair straight everyday without damaging it. This sounds like win win to me. We have the same type of hair so I can't wait until this treatment... I have toyed with doing it during the week; but I am going to wait until my hair BFF can come help me.



Saturday we are in there like swimwear


----------



## PinkSkates

yodie said:


> Thanks.
> Sent you an email on your site.


 
Hey Yodie,
I did not receive your email.


----------



## yodie

PinkSkates said:


> Hey Yodie,
> I did not receive your email.


 
That's odd.  
I sent it to the email addy provided on your site. It's regarding membership. Is there another email address? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## *fabulosity*

No ingredients, but this sounded appetizing in my email box

http://www.sallybeauty.com/starter-...cm_mmc=DiamondShine-_-email-_-20097-_-FreeKit


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

Has anyone ever heard of a "tempoprary" bkt? I have an appointment tomorrow to get my hair done, and instead of the $250 coppola treatment the stylist suggusted a treatment that is the same thing but only lasts for about 4 weeks. This service is only $10 added on to the flat iron service. I was thinking that instead of spending $250 for a one-time service I could just go to the salon once a month for a flat iron (which I plan on doing even if i did get the coppola) and add on the $10 service to the cost of my flatiron. Does this seem like it would be a better option cost wise?


----------



## Mystic

Awww, Cuteness, I am SO sorry this BKT wasn't as good as your usual one.  Your experience sounds like mine.  I hope your disappointment will go away after your 1st wash.



cutenss said:


> So I did my BKT on Friday night with QOD that I got from Ebay.  Verdict:  I DID NOT like it.  My hair was heavy and somewhat dull.  I felt like the product never really "baked" onto my hair.  This is my 3rd treatment, so I know how to apply it properly.  It even frizzed a little on me on my birthday Saturday night while I was outside.  It was very humid that night.  If I had used OK BKT like I did the last 2 times, I would have been ok.  I don't even have that BKT "swang".  I will wash, DC and baggy tonight.  Since I am a wash n go girl for the summer, its ok.  As long as it maintains that.  I do not recommend the QOD.  I still  my OK BKT.  I will give Soft LIss a try next month.  Otherwise OK will be my BKT of choice.  Plus the price is right.
> 
> I am so happy to see so many DIY lovin' their BKT.  It really is the BEST!


----------



## cutenss

Mystic said:


> Awww, Cuteness, I am SO sorry this BKT wasn't as good as your usual one.  Your experience sounds like mine.  I hope your disappointment will go away after your 1st wash.



Thanks Mystic.  Its OK.  I just washed last night with my HairOne Olive Oil, then over DC with my YTC and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (still haven't rinsed, I'm LAZY).  I think it was the BKT I used.  Bigger is not always better.  My cheapie no name BKT gave MUCH MUCH better results than the ''popular'' name brand, more expensive BKT.  Its all yummy.  I am a WNG girl anyway.  Trial and error.  As long as I don't wake up bald, I'm good.  BKT for LIFE


----------



## FlutterGirl

I'm bummed because I bought a 4oz QOD kit a few days ago from lonelystar, but I'll see how it works. It's been 14 days since the order and it's not there yet. I'm a bit impatient... This will be my first treatment and I'm relaxed.
I wanted to try Sofliss, but $39.85 for shipping is crazy since I'm in Canada. What are they thinking ?? I don't have that kind of money right now just for trying a brand.
I'm looking for a brand with cheap international shipping or a supplier based in Canada. Nowadays you pay for the shipping and then customs fees  so if I order from Canada it'll be better for me.
I looked on eBay and everything that says Keratin treatment is blocked in my country. 
Any help ?


----------



## danigurl18

1 quick question: I did my treatment on Sunday so can I wash tomorrow or Thursday? Also can I go swimming tomorrow?


----------



## danigurl18

bump bump please


----------



## Dak

Hmmm, I'd wait on going swimming so soon afterwards.  I think it was Atlanta that had a thread on swimming, apparently the chloride isn't great and salt water certainly isn't either.  Not to say you can never go swimming, just that you won't get a true feel for how the BKT is on your hair.  

You should be safe washing tomorrow.


----------



## danigurl18

well i did my first wash.. here is the pic..I have more like waves than curls... i miss my curlies


----------



## yodie

I'm an unofficial BKT'er and you ladies are such a source of information. 

I know alot of ladies are missing their curls.  My natural curls are so tight that I don't care if I never see them again. lol!!

Is anyone washing their BKT hair with Aveda Damage Remedy? Just asking because I hear so much about how good it is.


----------



## Kurlee

yodie said:


> I'm an unofficial BKT'er and you ladies are such a source of information.
> 
> I know alot of ladies are missing their curls.  My natural curls are so tight that I don't care if I never see them again. lol!!
> 
> Is anyone washing their BKT hair with Aveda Damage Remedy? Just asking because I hear so much about how good it is.


your hair gorgeous (looked in album).  I like the natural colour and the shine


----------



## Stepiphanie

What "flavor" Soft liss are you ladies using? Im debating between the chocolate and marine algae kit. Just wondering what everyone else is using. Thanks


----------



## yodie

Kurlee said:


> your hair gorgeous (looked in album). I like the natural colour and the shine


 

Thank you.  I recently started dying my hair black.  I love black, but my hair doesn't.  I already had some issues going on, but the black is drying it out something awful.  So, I'm gonna let the black wear off right now and try a black cellophane at some point.


----------



## danigurl18

i feel lost like i don't know how to style my hair now.. anyone else feel this way??


----------



## Mystic

I felt the exact same way.  I got tired of the wash and go, began to smooth it back into a bun, got tired of the daily combing so I braided my hair up and intend to keep it this way for a few weeks.  

I hope you experiment and find styles that will compliment your style soon.  Your curls are beautiful.


----------



## lwilliams1922

danigurl18 said:


> i feel lost like i don't know how to style my hair now.. anyone else feel this way??



... just when I was starting to figure my hair out, the BKT sends me back to square one.

Learning how products work, what styles work,...
I have to admit BKT hair is MUCH easier and I have more options than I did when I first went natural.

Right now I've been alternating one week straight and one week wash and go.
In the past I could never get my hair really pressed well and if I did it reverted within the hour.  Now it stays straight (till cowash day) and I've even been caught in the rain!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I can do my hair so fast with the BKT. Just on a whim this morning I washed in the shower used the MillCreek Keratin, then a cream rinse. It likes protein and it doesn't ever feel dry.  I did a light air blow dry, bumped my bangs with a curling iron after going over my roots with the flat iron, minimum heat, 300 degrees and put on my half wig. I was fly all day long, with just the front of  my hair out. It was so easy.  

My roots are going to need a little help soon


----------



## tallnomad

AtlantaJJ--my roots are already in need of some help!  I think I'm going to head to the store and get some coconut milk and do that "coconut relaxer" that some of the ladies do who are transitioning.  They say it helps to smooth out the roots.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I can do my hair so fast with the BKT. Just on a whim this morning I washed in the shower used the MillCreek Keratin, then a cream rinse. It likes protein and it doesn't ever feel dry.  I did a light air blow dry, bumped my bangs with a curling iron after going over my roots with the flat iron, minimum heat, 300 degrees and put on my half wig. I was fly all day long, with just the front of  my hair out. It was so easy.
> 
> *My roots are going to need a little help soon *:


----------



## sheba1

tallnomad said:


> AtlantaJJ--my roots are already in need of some help!  I think I'm going to head to the store and get some coconut milk and do that "coconut relaxer" that some of the ladies do who are transitioning.  They say it helps to smooth out the roots.



Try the Sour cream and lemons.  Much more effective.  Littlegoldenlamb did a great blog about it.  http://littlegoldenlamb.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/sour-cream/


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> Try the Sour cream and lemons.  Much more effective.  Littlegoldenlamb did a great blog about it.  http://littlegoldenlamb.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/sour-cream/



anyone try this on bkt'd hair?


I tried the coconut milk and lime.  My hair laughed at it, it loosened DD's hair slightly but not sure it was enough to go through all the mess.

I'm thinking about doing another treatment but it's really just my roots in need.


----------



## sheba1

lwilliams1922 said:


> anyone try this on bkt'd hair?
> 
> 
> I tried the coconut milk and lime.  My hair laughed at it, it loosened DD's hair slightly but not sure it was enough to go through all the mess.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing another treatment but it's really just my roots in need.



No, when I did mine it was pre-bkt.  I might be willing to do an experiment, though...   I'm not sure.  I mean, my hair is due for another treatment, but I'm still enjoying it and I don't really need to loosen my curl pattern.  When I did the SC and lemons my shrinkage loosened by 50% and it never returned, even though many said it wasn't permanent.

I think, really, you might be better off just bkting your roots, only.  Brittany has a vid on it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EHVmFPL2TI&feature=related


----------



## tallnomad

I did the sour cream treatment today.  I think it stripped my BKT'd hair a bit, as my hair seems to be much more curly and have ringlets.  Personally, I am happy about this because it shows me that my hair will revert fully back (at least it seems to imply this).  

I know the point of this treatment is to have elongated curls, my curls seemed to "snap back" a bit more and seem more defined.  Also, my new growth seemed to soften some too, but not as much as I had hoped.

Overall, I'm happy with my results because I feel more confident about the BKT process--that it is not permanent and that I can continue whenever I want my texture to get significantly looser.


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> No, when I did mine it was pre-bkt.  I might be willing to do an experiment, though...   I'm not sure.  I mean, my hair is due for another treatment, but I'm still enjoying it and I don't really need to loosen my curl pattern.  When I did the SC and lemons my shrinkage loosened by 50% and it never returned, even though many said it wasn't permanent.
> 
> I think, really, you might be better off just bkting your roots, only.  Brittany has a vid on it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EHVmFPL2TI&feature=related




I think I might try the touch up next week.  I only have about 1/2 inch of new growth but it's getting out of control up in there.


----------



## PGirl

Hey everyone,

I recently did my 4th application of QOD Max.  I love it.  Actually, I like how it looks prior to wash out!  That's because I learned that less is more when applying.  I use about 2.5 ounces and I am nearing APL.  I am 15 weeks post, and I know that I can do without a relaxer for another 10 weeks fo sho!  My stylist will wonder where the heck I have gone. I love BKT and heck I may only get 1 relaxer a year at this rate.  We will see. I have found that coconut oil is really helpful as my moisturizer with BKT.  I really didn't use coconut oil alot prior to BKT but for some reason BKT has helped me discover the shine and silkiness that coconut oil can provide.  I am in love!!!!!

I want to try the Softliss but I'm not thrilled about having to wash so soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Can I bigen dye my hair without stripping the bkt?


----------



## sheba1

That's great, Pgirl!  Does that mean you'll use this flat iron opportunity for the Juy update pic in your siggy? hmmmm? 

Man, Bronzebombshell, I'm not sure.  I'll research and try to find out.  I'm going to try to find an ingredient list and I'll let you know.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bump 4 answers


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hmm I used BKT after the bigen on my mom... I don't see why it would be a problem.......


----------



## sheba1

I found a post that listed the ingredients right here on lhcf.  Looking at them, I don't think you'll have a problem.  The post is below.



GoingNatural said:


> I have natural hair. I don't use heat and I've currently been using all natural products. I HATE my hair color, it's so dull and I want black hair again but I really don't want to damage my hair at all. Soooo, I was looking at GlossyxLipz fotki and saw she used Bigen to get her hair a gorgeous black last year. I looked it up and it seems like it might be okay.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Hoyu Brand. Contains no Ammonia. Designed to cover gray hair or enhance natural color without lifting. Very gentle to your hair. Recommended for Men and Women. Made in Japan. Ingredients: sodim perborate, cellulose gum, P-Phenylenendiamine sulfate, m-aminophenol, sodium carbonate, disodium lauryl sulfosuccinate, magnesium stearate, fragrance, O-Aminophenol, P-Aminophenol.
> 
> 
> Does anything about the ingredients send off warning signs? I really DON't even want to slightly damage my hair or risk it, but i really want black hair again. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Is it just me, or does it seem that permanently dyeing the hair ala bigen,  *after *   bkt would seal in the results of bkt...making it last even longer, No?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem that permanently dyeing the hair ala bigen,  *after *   bkt would seal in the results of bkt...making it last even longer, No?


I would say doing it before will seal the results. I did my Cellophane before my BKT and it's not bleeding at all like it normally does when I wash my hair so I would say the BKT process helps seal the color in when you do it before the BKT treatment.  Cellophane's are temporary colors though, I'm not sure about Bigen.


----------



## Reinventing21

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies lets talk about poos, cons, and moisturizers.
> So is it just sodium chloride to avoid or is it anything with sodium in it?
> For example, I like washing with Curls Cleansing Cream.. it has some version of Sodium in it.. will that be okay? I think my other natural stuff.. I love Elucence as much as the next person...but dang can't we switch it up? And my YTC stuff doesn't seem to have any sodium in it... so I'm good on that.


 

*Bumping for more responses to the above.* 

For washing I like the Loreal sulfates and no harsh salts line.  I also like the naked naturals awapuhi & lavender (also no salt or sulfates).  HOWEVER, I am still at a loss for what to put on my hair after for MOISTURE.  Pre-bkt I had the perfect products finally, but now I realize post bkt that those products are just not doing it for my hair.  So far I like the Chi Keratin Mist, and Chi Silk, coconut oil, but I need a really good moisturizer.  The Perfectiv line used to work great pre bkt, but now they feel good going on but the effect doesn't last.  My hair still seems to be missing moisture.  After I finish the Perfectiv (just a little more to go) I will be on the hunt for a leave-in and daily moisturizer.  SUGGESTIONS PLEASE?!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Reyna21 said:


> *Bumping for more responses to the above.*
> 
> For washing I like the Loreal sulfates and no harsh salts line. I also like the naked naturals awapuhi & lavender (also no salt or sulfates). HOWEVER, I am still at a loss for what to put on my hair after for MOISTURE. Pre-bkt I had the perfect products finally, but now I realize post bkt that those products are just not doing it for my hair. So far I like the Chi Keratin Mist, and Chi Silk, coconut oil, but I need a really good moisturizer. The Perfectiv line used to work great pre bkt, but now they feel good going on but the effect doesn't last. My hair still seems to be missing moisture. After I finish the Perfectiv (just a little more to go) I will be on the hunt for a leave-in and daily moisturizer. SUGGESTIONS PLEASE?!!


 
So I couldn't wait as a PJ and I had to try some more. 

So I got Keratin Complex Color Care Poo and Con from Folica. I also got 
these two products

http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5501.html

http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5500.html

Folica has a 30 day return guarantee and I get a chance to try it. I hope that they work.


----------



## Reinventing21

Thanks Fabulosity! 

I just looked at the second product and I see that it is made by Coppola so I guess it is especially formulated for BKT hair.  I can't wait till you get it so you can tell us about it.

In the mean time, I need something local and not too costly to infuse longer lasting moisture into my hair. 

What else are BKT users using daily on their hair?


----------



## Reinventing21

Also, as I am gearing up to do a second treatment, how many of you have applied Softliss BKT to damp hair for easier application?


----------



## sheba1

Reyna21 said:


> In the mean time, I need something local and not too costly to infuse longer lasting moisture into my hair.
> 
> *What else are BKT users using daily on their hair?*



Hey Reyna, how are you wearing your hair, daily? 

Daily I cowash and alternate between protein, moisture and clarifying conditioners.  Afterwards I coat my hair with a palm full of coconut oil, some Aussie Sidney Smooth conditioner and a touch of black n sassy cream set to wash n go.  If I'm doing a wet bun, I skip the cream set throughout and just put it on my edges to help smooth.

I only deep condition when I shampoo every other week or so.  I use Sally's GVP matrix conditioning balm knock off mixed with Elasta QP intense fortifying conditioner and coconut oil (or Vatika oil) for my DC.  I DC totally differently now that I wash n go.  On my DC days I shampoo with my oil, water and shampoo mix and then run my DC through my hair.  I top it with the rest of the stuff I use for my wash n go and wear my hair as usual.  The next day I cowash and carry on.



Reyna21 said:


> Also, as I am gearing up to do a second treatment, how many of you have applied Softliss BKT to damp hair for easier application?



I have not done this, but this is how I would do it.  I apply bkt to towel dried hair, only.  Later for that blow drying naked hair nonsense for me   This has worked a charm for me with Global.  Can't imagine it wouldn't do the same for my Softliss app.  Coming to a thread near you in the Fall!


----------



## Reinventing21

Thank you so much Sheba for all that valuable info!  I didn't want to run to Sally's b4 checking here first!

Ummm... right now I am wearing my hair mostly in a bun, but when my nape gets long enough to blend better, I will want to wear my hair down.

So you mean with the Global, you just towel dry (no blow dry) and then apply the BKT? Hmmm... See you in the fall with an extra big tub of popcorn 

Really tho, I think I may try it that way cuz I feel I used too much or something the last time.


----------



## cutenss

Reyna21 said:


> Thanks Fabulosity!
> 
> I just looked at the second product and I see that it is made by Coppola so I guess it is especially formulated for BKT hair.  I can't wait till you get it so you can tell us about it.
> 
> In the mean time, I need something local and not too costly to infuse longer lasting moisture into my hair.
> 
> What else are BKT users using daily on their hair?




This is what I use on my BKT hair: 3X a week (Monday, Wednesday, Friday)
I wash with HairOne Olive Oil
DC w/Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor mixed with Yes to Carrots or GVP Conditioning Balm
My leave ins are Nexxuss Headress and GVP Potions #9 (on hair only)
MT/JBCO (on scalp only)
I whole head baggy almost daily/nightly (I work nights)
I wear my hair in wash n go's in either buns or ponytail twists

HTH


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi all, maybe i'm asking for too much, but I've been getting a bit of shedding and some breakage.  

I've been enjoying my hair, and whenever i get out, i wear my hair down, straight for the last two weeks (wrapped).  I have yet to wash my hair, so this is only two weeks into my bkt application.  

The last few days i've been flexirodding my hair with Nioxing Smoothin Creme, it looks b.e.a.utiful, I must say, but i've been getting these 1 to 2 inch pieces of hair here and there.  I'm not digging that.

Did I mention I have hand-in-hair disease?  I've been tossing my hair from here to there, and I have a ridiculous amount of swang, esp with this set.  I know I need to bun it, but I was enjoying the lush life.  Oh well.

What say you?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

?Question?  Can I co-wash with Tresemme Moisture Rich (my staple) and DC with Silicon Mix?  Who's ayurveda-ing with bkt?  We need to chat.


----------



## Wanderland

Reyna21 said:


> Also, as I am gearing up to do a second treatment, how many of you have applied Softliss BKT to damp hair for easier application?



I've applied softliss to damp hair twice.  I like the results, and it is easier to apply.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ?Question?  Can I co-wash with Tresemme Moisture Rich (my staple) and DC with Silicon Mix?  Who's ayurveda-ing with bkt?  We need to chat.


I'm not sure because I don't know the actual ingredients I would say lookout for NaCl and sulfates but otherwise you should be fine (unless your avoiding all salts which then it is a real challenge, which I haven't figured out yet).


----------



## grnidmonster

OK. I read the entire thread and I am convinced Softliss is for me. I'm going to order as soon as I reply to a PM. WIsh me luck, I have had so many setbacks I am scared senseless.

Thanks for all the information. You ladies are priceless.


----------



## Reinventing21

cutenss said:


> This is what I use on my BKT hair: 3X a week (Monday, Wednesday, Friday)
> I wash with HairOne Olive Oil
> DC w/Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor mixed with Yes to Carrots or GVP Conditioning Balm
> My leave ins are Nexxuss Headress and GVP Potions #9 (on hair only)
> MT/JBCO (on scalp only)
> I whole head baggy almost daily/nightly (I work nights)
> I wear my hair in wash n go's in either buns or ponytail twists
> 
> HTH


 
\
Thank you so much Cuteness! I forgot about Nexxus and stuff. I remember using Sebastian Potion 9 a LONG time ago on my non bkt hair.  Maybe BKT hair likes it better.

Today I bought a leave-in condish (liquid) by Aphogee as well as BB Oil Moisturizer with castor oil and aloe.  In the past BB would not have worked for me, but I was checking out the ingredients and thought well....I'll try it.  I think I will revisit Nexxus too. Thanks again!


----------



## Reinventing21

Thanks Wanderland!  Just out of curiosity, are you relaxed or natural?  I am excited you liked your results that way.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi all, maybe i'm asking for too much, but I've been getting a bit of shedding and some breakage.
> 
> I've been enjoying my hair, and whenever i get out, i wear my hair down, straight for the last two weeks (wrapped).  I have yet to wash my hair, so this is only two weeks into my bkt application.
> 
> The last few days i've been flexirodding my hair with Nioxing Smoothin Creme, it looks b.e.a.utiful, I must say, but i've been getting these 1 to 2 inch pieces of hair here and there.  I'm not digging that.
> 
> Did I mention I have hand-in-hair disease?  I've been tossing my hair from here to there, and I have a ridiculous amount of swang, esp with this set.  I know I need to bun it, but I was enjoying the lush life.  Oh well.
> 
> What say you?



Am I understanding, you haven't washed in two weeks since your treatment?

You need to wash and DC,  your hair may just be drying out. You still need to keep your moisture up.  I haven't heard of anyone wearing freshly BKTed hair for more than the required 4 days before washing. :scratchch

ETA: I would do tea rinses with the BKT, I would not attempt a henna treatment. I decided I am not going to take the chance.

Which means I have some henna to sell. I can do a henna tea rinse for my scalp only. But I would not do a full henna


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks AJJ, well, I didn't wash in two weeks bcs Softliss' directions didn't mention it.  I figured it was the formulation of the product, washing it the same day and all that - that didn't require the 'setting' period.  Did I miss something .  I really need to know that.  I had proposed washing every other week to keep from overly manipulating my hair.  Not sure how that will go...

And I do believe you are right.  I began to think that my hair was just getting dry from the manipulation and the need to wash.  I did not have small ends breaking the first week - at all.  I had no hair coming out until i did an mn/sulfur/castor oil treatment on my scalp.

Any suggestions for moisture?  Could i just use my lustrasilk shea butter conditioner mixed with brahmi, maka, amla, etc?  I also wanted to try my Silicon Mix and see how it goes.

I may take the leap today, but I don't wanna use my bonnet hair dryer, but since i haven't purchased anything else, i guess i have no choice.   Hoping my hair drys quicker and smoother, too.

Nix on the henna-nay.  Tea rinses, only.  Got it.



AtlantaJJ said:


> Am I understanding, you haven't washed in two weeks since your treatment?
> 
> You need to wash and DC, your hair may just be drying out. You still need to keep your moisture up. I haven't heard of anyone wearing freshly BKTed hair for more than the required 4 days before washing. :scratchch
> 
> ETA: I would do tea rinses with the BKT, I would not attempt a henna treatment. I decided I am not going to take the chance.
> 
> Which means I have some henna to sell. I can do a henna tea rinse for my scalp only. But I would not do a full henna


----------



## silvergirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks AJJ, well, I didn't wash in two weeks bcs Softliss' directions didn't mention it.  I figured it was the formulation of the product, washing it the same day and all that - that didn't require the 'setting' period.  Did I miss something .  I really need to know that.  I had proposed washing every other week to keep from overly manipulating my hair.  Not sure how that will go...



i dont think you missed anything. did you wash after you applied the Step 2 product. you would've have to blowdry the product then flatironned it on 450 to set the product in. after waiting an hour (up to a day). that's when you should have washed it out. 

If you did, then you should be ok. you just need to up your moisture.

if you didnt. here the instructions for after step 2. 

"The Blow Dry and Ironing steps are the secret to excellent results. After the complete application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the _Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3_ massaging each strand  for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry"


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, Silver, that's what I did.  Thanks for clarifying.  I was like, I know I was in a rush that day, but I do not remember reading that...*Whew*



silvergirl said:


> i dont think you missed anything. did you wash after you applied the Step 2 product. you would've have to blowdry the product then flatironned it on 450 to set the product in. after waiting an hour (up to a day). that's when you should have washed it out.
> 
> If you did, then you should be ok. you just need to up your moisture.  <<<Will do.  For moisture, what do you suggest?  Also, what poo do you use?  I have CON green label, sulfate free from my Caramel Treatment days...TIA!
> 
> if you didnt. here the instructions for after step 2.
> 
> "The Blow Dry and Ironing steps are the secret to excellent results. After the complete application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the _Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3_ massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry"


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks AJJ, well, I didn't wash in two weeks bcs Softliss' directions didn't mention it.  I figured it was the formulation of the product, washing it the same day and all that - that didn't require the 'setting' period.  Did I miss something .  I really need to know that.  I had proposed washing every other week to keep from overly manipulating my hair.  Not sure how that will go...
> 
> And I do believe you are right.  I began to think that my hair was just getting dry from the manipulation and the need to wash.  I did not have small ends breaking the first week - at all.  I had no hair coming out until i did an mn/sulfur/castor oil treatment on my scalp.
> 
> Any suggestions for moisture?  Could i just use my lustrasilk shea butter conditioner mixed with brahmi, maka, amla, etc?  I also wanted to try my Silicon Mix and see how it goes.
> 
> I may take the leap today, but I don't wanna use my bonnet hair dryer, but since i haven't purchased anything else, i guess i have no choice.   Hoping my hair drys quicker and smoother, too.
> 
> Nix on the henna-nay.  Tea rinses, only.  Got it.


I didn't realize you used the Soffliss but you still need moisture.  I would try the Silicon Mix after reading the ingredients because it has keratin in it. My hair loves keratin now. I'm not sure about the brahmi and stuff perhaps you should take it one thing at at time to see what your hair likes first before you add a bunch of things together.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AJJ, okay, you are gettin' on my nerves!  
Yes, you are definitely right - again. 
I'll work on moisture b4 i start the ayurvedic stuff.  
Wisdom, I tell ya, is priceless.  
I bet you saved me a headache down the road, too...and some hair.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I didn't realize you used the Soffliss but you still need moisture. I would try the Silicon Mix after reading the ingredients because it has keratin in it. My hair loves keratin now. I'm not sure about the brahmi and stuff _perhaps you should take it one thing at at time to see what your hair likes first before you add a bunch of things together_.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> AJJ, okay, you are gettin' on my nerves!
> Yes, you are definitely right - again.
> I'll work on moisture b4 i start the ayurvedic stuff.
> Wisdom, I tell ya, is priceless.
> I bet you saved me a headache down the road, too...and some hair.


Sorry, actually that's the Quality Assurance analyst coming out in me. I don't like introducing too many new things at one time because then I can't tell what worked and what didn't! 

I like the idea of tea rinses for the scalp...The BKT hair just doesn't need much, less is better.  I think the BKT makes the hair more receptive to protein that it would be normally. I haven't had any problems with dryness and I use protein followed by moisture every time I wash.

ETA: Take it one thing at a time until you figure out how your hair is reacting.


----------



## berryblack

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks AJJ, well, I didn't wash in two weeks bcs Softliss' directions didn't mention it.  I figured it was the formulation of the product, washing it the same day and all that - that didn't require the 'setting' period.  Did I miss something .  I really need to know that.  I had proposed washing every other week to keep from overly manipulating my hair.  Not sure how that will go...
> 
> And I do believe you are right.  I began to think that my hair was just getting dry from the manipulation and the need to wash.  I did not have small ends breaking the first week - at all.  I had no hair coming out until i did an mn/sulfur/castor oil treatment on my scalp.
> 
> Any suggestions for moisture?  *Could i just use my lustrasilk shea butter conditioner *mixed with brahmi, maka, amla, etc?  I also wanted to try my Silicon Mix and see how it goes.
> 
> I may take the leap today, but I don't wanna use my bonnet hair dryer, but since i haven't purchased anything else, i guess i have no choice.   Hoping my hair drys quicker and smoother, too.
> 
> Nix on the henna-nay.  Tea rinses, only.  Got it.




Hey Bronze,
Lustrasilk has salt in it.  I didn't see it at first, either...  Also, didn't you promise us some pics???


----------



## Keen

AtlantaJJ said:


> I didn't realize you used the Soffliss but you still need moisture. I would try the Silicon Mix after reading the ingredients because it has keratin in it. My hair loves keratin now. I'm not sure about the brahmi and stuff perhaps you should take it one thing at at time to see what your hair likes first before you add a bunch of things together.


 
You don't like softliss? I was getting ready to order it but some members say it gets your hair really straight. I don't want to loose any volume and have my hair looking flat. Any brand suggestion? 

Also, I used OK on my sister she is natural 4B but after the BKT she's more like a 3C. She loves it! It's been two months and she say it doesn't show sign of reverting... I'm planning on doing another treatment for her before it wears off. She wears a fake puff most off the time but she say it is so much easier combing her hair. I'm thinking about doing one for my mom. But then she'd tell all her friends and I'd have a line of people who want BKT when I visit.


----------



## silvergirl

hmm. id like to know if any 3c's , ( i do have some 3b sized curls, but only at the top back portion of my head) have used any of the BKT treatments. and what kind of wash an  gos resulted. i really dont want that much loosening of my curls, actually id  prefer none. id just prefer to get rid of frizz. 

i dont want to end up the with very loose curls.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks AJJ, well, I didn't wash in two weeks bcs Softliss' directions didn't mention it. I figured it was the formulation of the product, washing it the same day and all that - that didn't require the 'setting' period. Did I miss something . I really need to know that. I had proposed washing every other week to keep from overly manipulating my hair. Not sure how that will go...
> 
> And I do believe you are right. I began to think that my hair was just getting dry from the manipulation and the need to wash. I did not have small ends breaking the first week - at all. I had no hair coming out until i did an mn/sulfur/castor oil treatment on my scalp.
> 
> Any suggestions for moisture? Could i just use my lustrasilk shea butter conditioner mixed with brahmi, maka, amla, etc? I also wanted to try my Silicon Mix and see how it goes.
> 
> I may take the leap today, but I don't wanna use my bonnet hair dryer, but since i haven't purchased anything else, i guess i have no choice.  Hoping my hair drys quicker and smoother, too.
> 
> Nix on the henna-nay. Tea rinses, only. Got it.


 You might want to rethink the brami, amla too. Someone had probs w/ that earlier and BKT. It may be because brami and amla is already strengthening (even if it is moisture. I've used the indian powders before including brami and amla, and they felt more like a protein), and the keratin is already strengthening the hair. You may find more breakage (possibly) by doing this by getting a "protein overload" ish  like situation.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Keen said:


> You don't like softliss? I was getting ready to order it but some members say it gets your hair really straight. I don't want to loose any volume and have my hair looking flat. Any brand suggestion?
> 
> Also, I used OK on my sister she is natural 4B but after the BKT she's more like a 3C. She loves it! It's been two months and she say it doesn't show sign of reverting... I'm planning on doing another treatment for her before it wears off. She wears a fake puff most off the time but she say it is so much easier combing her hair. I'm thinking about doing one for my mom. But then she'd tell all her friends and I'd have a line of people who want BKT when I visit.


I like Softliss, it did get my hair straight but I have a lot of body with it!! I think its great!

ETA: I'm texlaxed so I like straight. I find that I can use the mildest relaxer to barely get the kink out and then do a the BKT and I'm straight as a bone (with body). Then over time it reverts.  I'm going to do a touch-up relaxer in about 3 weeks. I'm going to add oil and protein to the mix so that it barely processes my hair. Then I'll do the BKT in a couple weeks after that.  This is working out great for me!


----------



## Wanderland

Reyna21 said:


> Thanks Wanderland!  Just out of curiosity, are you relaxed or natural?  I am excited you liked your results that way.



Reyna, I'm relaxed (texlaxed specifically), and transitioning.  I'm currently about 7 months post.


----------



## Desarae

I just want to thank you ladies for contributing to this thread, it has been a great help to me. I ordered the Soft-Liss Chocolate kit and I will keep you posted when I do my and my BFF's hair. We are both relaxed (texlaxed) and are going for bone straight with body and strength.

I have a friend of mine who is taking the plunge, she is all natural 3c/4a, APL/BSL, going for bone straight. I tried to get her to get the Softliss, but she went the cheap route and got some QOD Max off of Ebay. I will be documenting her process as well.

Wish us luck! Thanks again ladies.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DesiRae said:


> I just want to thank you ladies for contributing to this thread, it has been a great help to me. I ordered the Soft-Liss Chocolate kit and I will keep you posted when I do my and my BFF's hair. We are both relaxed (texlaxed) and are going for bone straight with body and strength.
> 
> *I have a friend of mine who is taking the plunge, she is all natural 3c/4a, APL/BSL, going for bone straight*. I tried to get her to get the Softliss, but she went the cheap route and got some QOD Max off of Ebay. I will be documenting her process as well.
> 
> Wish us luck! Thanks again ladies.


She's not going to get bone straight w/BKT alone unless she uses the flat iron every time she does her hair. BKT does not get natural hair bone straight.  Perhaps with  multiple back to back applications but I don't know of anyone that has done that on this forum.


----------



## Titansgirl

DesiRae said:


> I just want to thank you ladies for contributing to this thread, it has been a great help to me. I ordered the Soft-Liss Chocolate kit and I will keep you posted when I do my and my BFF's hair. We are both relaxed (texlaxed) and are going for bone straight with body and strength.
> 
> I have a friend of mine who is taking the plunge, she is all natural 3c/4a, APL/BSL, going for bone straight. I tried to get her to get the Softliss, but she went the cheap route and got some QOD Max off of Ebay. I will be documenting her process as well.
> 
> Wish us luck! Thanks again ladies.



I'm sure you guys will be happy with your results.  Especially with the Softliss for straightness.  I'm a natural and my hair still is very straight when I put it in a pony tail and let it air dry.  Then I put rollers in my hair and let it set for about an hour. I then wrap my hair and it is bone straight oce I unwrap it.  

Oh yeah,  I have had my treatment for over 3 months.

STILL LOVING THE BKT TREATMENT!!!!!!


----------



## Reinventing21

Well, I think I have found what my BKT hair likes: Aphogee leave-in condish and BB Oil Moisturizer With Castor Oil and Aloe.  The bottle of the BB Oil says IT WORKS! and they are not kidding.  I like the ingredients cuz they are all easily recognizable and no salts or chlorides of any kind.  My hair feels soft and strong!

B4 my BKT days my hair thrived on Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 and Perfectiv Break Free.  Those however just disappeared off my BKT hair just minutes after applying like I had not applied anything.

I am so glad to find something that my BKT hair loves and it's local and affordable.  I will see how it goes!


----------



## Desarae

Titansgirl said:


> I'm sure you guys will be happy with your results. Especially with the Softliss for straightness. I'm a natural and my hair still is very straight when I put it in a pony tail and let it air dry. Then I put rollers in my hair and let it set for about an hour. I then wrap my hair and it is bone straight oce I unwrap it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have had my treatment for over 3 months.
> 
> STILL LOVING THE BKT TREATMENT!!!!!!


 
I had your results in mind when I told my natural friend to get Softliss, your hair looks great! it did get very straight too, was that your first application?

She went ahead and got QOD Max, I hope it works out for her, I told her it might not get as straight as she wants it, but she's game for whatever. I hope to recieve the packages some time next week.


----------



## Desarae

AtlantaJJ said:


> She's not going to get bone straight w/BKT alone unless she uses the flat iron every time she does her hair. BKT does not get natural hair bone straight. Perhaps with multiple back to back applications but I don't know of anyone that has done that on this forum.


 
I figured that, but after seeing Titansgirl's results, and seeing that they had similar texture, I figured that that brand may get her straighter than the others, I do understand that results may vary.

She does have color treated hair as well.


----------



## Titansgirl

DesiRae said:


> I had your results in mind when I told my natural friend to get Softliss, your hair looks great! it did get very straight too, was that your first application?
> 
> She went ahead and got QOD Max, I hope it works out for her, I told her it might not get as straight as she wants it, but she's game for whatever. I hope to recieve the packages some time next week.



My hair got very straight after my 2nd treatment which was put in a week later after my 1 st treatment.  I put too much product in my hair the 1st treatment, and I also didn't have a flatironed that got above 380 degrees.  I used more than 3oz the 1st treatment and I used less than 2 oz the 2nd treatment.  The results were much better using less of the product.


----------



## yodie

Sounds like everyone is thriving with BKT.  Hate to ask this, but is anyone experiencing any negative side effects?

Are any natural Softliss users experiencing straight hair after their first or second application? 

Do we still have any Global users here?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, I am currently drying my rollerset hair - using my bonnet hair dryer which keeps disassembling...I really need a Pibbs in my life- but anyhoo....this is what happened.

I prepooed with castor oil on ends and Amla oil on hair strands and my scalp overnight.  Today, I poo'ed with Joico Luxe for thicker hair.  I then Silicon Mixed my hair for an hour or so.  I applied a black rinse and let sit for about an hour as well.

What I noticed is that the black rinse may have contained a type of salt because my hair is much poofier than before, it really looked like my regular hair.  Prior to this, I had perfect loops, except for my 3 inch straight ends - thanks to my semi-regular flat ironing episodes.  Now, rollersetting (Salerm 21 and Water, followed by Aphogee Keratin spray) was quite a breeze, but tedious because I haven't done it in about a year.  I had minimal shedding/breakage.

I will see what happens once my hair dries.  I will more than likely have to sleep with my rollers, so I'll give you guys updates asap.

My plan is to saranwrap my hair after all is said and done.  If my hair turns out as I think it will, I have hit The Holy Grail.  

Pray for me, Sistas, pray for me.  I really really want this to work.


----------



## danigurl18

just an update.. my BKT hair *LOVES* Yes to Carrots Mud Condish.. I used it as a cowash this morning.. I was honestly ready to get rid of it because it did nothing for my natural hair


----------



## Dove56

yodie said:


> Sounds like everyone is thriving with BKT.  Hate to ask this, but is anyone experiencing any negative side effects?
> 
> Are any natural Softliss users experiencing straight hair after their first or second application?
> 
> Do we still have any Global users here?



I haven't had any negative side effects. So far so good! I did my first BKT on April 19 and I've had about 3 trims since then (my hair grows VERY VERY fast in the summer) my hair is thriving!


----------



## yodie

Bronze, I'm gonna borrow your idea about pre-pooing with castor oil.  

Softliss ladies, have you noticed that Softliss is more protein? I'm asking because my hair doesn't like hard protein.  Would Softliss be the wrong option for me? 

How are the Rejuvenol users doing with their BKT? 

I envy you ladies now.  My hair is poofy and I don't like it at all!! 
I'll take the full plunge - one day!


----------



## yodie

Bronze, are you using Softliss as well?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, Yodie, I use Softliss, but I can't say if it's more protein-based, sorry.  I know that instead of formaldehyde, it uses ethyl alcohol, for what it's worth...



yodie said:


> Bronze, are you using Softliss as well?


----------



## Keen

I went ahead and order the QOD Max. I'm hopin gto do the treatment next week. I needed something to ship fast so I can do my hair while I'm home next week. I'll try softliss next time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update:

I just took a few pics and I can't open them.    I hate digicams of all sorts.  

I will say this, I took one roller down, in the very front, and it's quite bouncy and smooth.  The roots are a bit crinkly, but I think they'll smooth out.  Not much shine, kinda dull.  I'll have to put a teeny bit of oil on...but with the one curl, i like what i see!  Yaay!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sistas, don't stop praying for me juuuuust yetttt, 
my hair is so HUGE it would put Diana Ross to shame. 

This was not what I was looking for...not sure what went awry, not drying long enough (probably) or something stripped some of my treatment off. It was much smoother and straighter when i was prepping it b4 the rinse. I checked the ingredients, and there was no salt in it. So, maybe the Salerm 21 or the premixed spray i used...can't remember what i put in it . I think i used mane and tail in water with some oil...and mane and tail does contain SALT and I drenched my hair in this thing.

*sigh*

So, I'm back to scratch and I don't know how to salvage my hair without starting over...hopefully pin curls will do something. And I certainly didn't want to flat iron .

And that first curl was sooo nice!! I really think it didn't totally dry...dratz.

What must a natural girl do to get a smooth, silky rollerset?  Is that too much to ask?  Is it?


----------



## onyxdreams

OMG ,I did it I read this whole thread Ladies thank you so much I feel like I have been on this great adventure.At one point I was praying no one would type and extend the thread I might take the leap in the next few weeks,i need a new look and this can help with transitioning.

Bronze, I'm sorry for the hard time your having but at least the shedding has decreased.

Thank you BKT ladies


----------



## yodie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sistas, don't stop praying for me juuuuust yetttt,
> my hair is so HUGE it would put Diana Ross to shame.
> 
> This was not what I was looking for...not sure what went awry, not drying long enough (probably) or something stripped some of my treatment off. It was much smoother and straighter when i was prepping it b4 the rinse. I checked the ingredients, and there was no salt in it. So, maybe the Salerm 21 or the premixed spray i used...can't remember what i put in it . I think i used mane and tail in water with some oil...and mane and tail does contain SALT and I drenched my hair in this thing.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> So, I'm back to scratch and I don't know how to salvage my hair without starting over...hopefully pin curls will do something. And I certainly didn't want to flat iron .
> 
> And that first curl was sooo nice!! I really think it didn't totally dry...dratz.
> 
> What must a natural girl do to get a smooth, silky rollerset? Is that too much to ask? Is it?


 
Maybe using Aphogee 2 min Keratin (not really sure of the name) or Mills Creek keratin condish will help lay everything down.  Sorry it's not as smooth as you wanted, but you're still in the learning process of what does and doesn't work.  Now you can add MnT as a no-no to your BKT list.


----------



## grnidmonster

I finally ordered Thursday night. I got Softliss Chocolate kit. I need to cellophane first to cover my grey so I wont get to do it for a bit. How long do I have to wait to apply the softliss after the cellophane?


----------



## kuwait

did u get your bkt applied at a salon in Houston? i haven't been able to find one. I don't want to tackle this on my own. thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nope, Kuwait, I actually took the advice of the ladies here, and did it myself.  So glad I took the plunge.


----------



## silvergirl

i think i may do this next month.. omg im so scared, but excited. id  love to see what the straight look will look like, and also interested to see if my natural hair can actually become frizz free.  because right now frizz free only happens to me out of luck. or with gel product which i dont always like to put in my hair.


----------



## sydwrites

I think I might break down as well.  I really want to buy the 16oz bottle of Global Keratin but im not a cosmetologist so I guess I am going to have to keep dreaming.  Sheba1's hair pre-BKT is really similiar to mine and that rollerset was fab, but Naturaltobe's is also drool-worthy!  Now I guess I can look towards Rejuvenol or Softliss, hmmm. Has anyone tried both, which one works the best?  Tight 4a natural curls checking in.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update:

I salvaged my hair...Last night, I rewet, rollerset and let my hair air dry...Today, I took rollers out and hair was much smoother, but I didn't comb it out, I simply flatironed the roots.  It straightened super easy, no smoking or anything.  I now have my hair rolled up until I get out.  My hair is very shiny and straight, but it also feels moisturized.

I'll keep working on the rollerset.  Did any of you attempt the rollerset after your first bkt?  Or was it after your second treatment?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey girls... Fab's checking in with week 1 of the Softliss BKT.. and all I can I say is...

I'm LOVING IT (McDonald's).. 

Yesterday morning I did my first post treatment wash. I used the Keratin Complex Color Care Poo and Keratin Complex Conditioner.  It lathered well and the conditioner gave a lot of slip. I didn't know if my hair had gotten enough moisture during the week since I hadn't cowashed so I went under the dryer with Yes to Cucumbers (which by the way has no sodium anything I don't think = safe). Very silky result.  My hair is nevvvver straight after I wash even with a texlax/relaxer. I get out of the shower and it's like Becky straight.. so after 5 minutes of just looking at it.. lol.. I say let me try a regular rollerset.. (which by the way I suck at..).. I'm surgical with the flat irons.. but it's malpractice  with the rollers.  I add my moisturizers; KBB Pom Guava nectar and Jasmines's in Mango Papaya... and a bit of morrocanoil to seal. So I get my new denman thermo ceramic self gripping rollers out.. and of course I don't have enough and it looks a hot mess.. so I go in inventory and get a few magnetic ones.. and my hair is sooo straight.. it's damn near so easy to do... The self gripping ones.. O M G... I love those.. I am ordering more so I can do these every other day.. it took about 10 minutes... I set with with water and some aussie moist in a spray bottle and go under the dryer.

30 minutes later.. the roots are a bit puffy but the hair is SILLLLKY straight and just wonderful. So I don't have any saran..nor can I find any conditioner caps (I don't know what happened.. I store this stuff in bulk) so I just wrap it and put my silk scarf on it and go back under the dryer. And its soft and straight and beautiful. I put it in a high pony and went to work.

I am loving this BKT... I can finally do a rollerset like for real (well once I order like a bunch more self gripping denman rollers) and have it done in an hour??? 

I had to flat iron after work since I went out last night.. but it's like it doesn't sweat out.. Still big bouncy curls.

I Am LOVING IT... and yes yes LHCF.. I am officially transitioning with this stuff. 

Review over.


----------



## yodie

That sounds great fabulosity!! 
I'm sure your rollersetting skills will continue to get better and better.


----------



## Wanderland

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update:
> 
> I salvaged my hair...Last night, I rewet, rollerset and let my hair air dry...Today, I took rollers out and hair was much smoother, but I didn't comb it out, I simply flatironed the roots.  It straightened super easy, no smoking or anything.  I now have my hair rolled up until I get out.  My hair is very shiny and straight, but it also feels moisturized.
> 
> I'll keep working on the rollerset.  Did any of you attempt the rollerset after your first bkt?  Or was it after your second treatment?



Though I have all the equipment I haven't yet tried to traditionally rollerset yet (w/ 4 mo.).  I am ridiculously lazy.  I have done ponytail rollersets, but not an actual one.


----------



## yodie

Maybe you ladies can practice rollersetting on dry hair and then progress to rollersetting wet hair.  I used to rollerset my hair dry in the seventh grade.  I kept practicing with wet hair and eventually it just worked.  You'll get there ladies.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!

My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience . 
But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.

They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', Baby.


----------



## yodie

Looks good, Bronze!! Swang that hair!


----------



## danigurl18

Lovely!! Swang that hair girl!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I think the Joico Luxe poo stripped some of my treatment off.  It was so straight and then the more I manipulated my hair and scrubbed my scalp, the curlier my hair became.  Had my treatment not stripped, I'm most certain the rollerset would have been much smoother.  I must get a better dryer and adopt patience.  

Thanks for all the advice.  I'm a pretty adept rollersetter - I <3 rollersets, but I'm kinda rusty, seeing that it's been at least a year since i've done one.  I think BKT Treatment #2 will come in 2 weeks.

This treatment definitely brings with it serious cases of hand-in-hair disease.


----------



## yodie

I seem to have alot of questions for a non-BKT'er. Lol!!

Anyone use Colorshowers with their BKT?
Here are the ingredients:

Ingredients: Dionized Water, Citric Acid, Salt, Sellosize, Metil and Benzoato Sodium, Quaternium 60, Propy-lene glycol, Red Ponceuax #4, Red Amarant #2, Blue #1, Blue #2, Yellow #5, Yellow #6.

Would it be okay to use this before BKT and then BKT after?
Just trying to get all my supplies and info together.

Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> I seem to have alot of questions for a non-BKT'er. Lol!!
> 
> Anyone use Colorshowers with their BKT?
> Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Dionized Water, Citric Acid, Salt, Sellosize, Metil and Benzoato Sodium, Quaternium 60, Propy-lene glycol, Red Ponceuax #4, Red Amarant #2, Blue #1, Blue #2, Yellow #5, Yellow #6.
> 
> Would it be okay to use this before BKT and then BKT after?
> Just trying to get all my supplies and info together.
> 
> Thanks.



I use Cellophanes which is similar and has salt in it, I use it the wash before a BKT.  I found it seals the color in and helps keeps it from running as it usually does with each shampoo.


----------



## PinkSkates

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!
> 
> My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience .
> But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.
> 
> They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.
> 
> The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....


 
I can tell just from the pics that your hair has the BKT SWANG!


----------



## Eisani

@ Fab. We can take the show on the road. I'm even more curious now...I'm going to read up on Global too. I have a way to get that one...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks everyone...Now when I get my body to swangin' i'll surely have it goin' on!  LOL!!!


----------



## Tafa01

you ladies sold me to this. I ordered soft-liss last week and got it on Friday. I just relaxed on Thursday, so I am waiting two weeks before doing the BKT...or I don't need to? I am not sure. I have read that you can do it right after coloring, but I haven't seen anything about relaxing. What do you ladies think?
Thanks!


----------



## Tafa01

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!
> 
> My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience .
> But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.
> 
> They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.
> 
> The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....


 

Your hair is fabulous!! Love it


----------



## Jetblackhair

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!
> 
> My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience .
> But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.
> 
> They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.
> 
> The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....



Your hair is beautiful! I don't have the BKT, but your hair is  convincing me to step over to the BKT side. 



yodie said:


> *I seem to have alot of questions for a non-BKT'er. Lol!!*
> 
> Anyone use Colorshowers with their BKT?
> Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Dionized Water, Citric Acid, Salt, Sellosize, Metil and Benzoato Sodium, Quaternium 60, Propy-lene glycol, Red Ponceuax #4, Red Amarant #2, Blue #1, Blue #2, Yellow #5, Yellow #6.
> 
> Would it be okay to use this before BKT and then BKT after?
> Just trying to get all my supplies and info together.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm loving your questions Yodie as I'm a non-BKT'er too, doing research.


----------



## malemegrad

I have jumeped on the BKT wagon.  Just ordered Soft-Liss.  I'm currently texlaxed and it gets so frizzy when I wear it straight.  Hopefully this will help.


----------



## MarieB

Tafa01 said:


> you ladies sold me to this. I ordered soft-liss last week and got it on Friday. I just relaxed on Thursday, so I am waiting two weeks before doing the BKT...or I don't need to? I am not sure. I have read that you can do it right after coloring, but I haven't seen anything about relaxing. What do you ladies think?
> Thanks!


 
Hi! I got my first BKT in April when I was 3 weeks post (I actually went to unsprung salon since I live close and they had the best price; pretty sure there's a link to them on the first page of this thread), and my hair has been thriving. I am fairly certain that you can do a BKT the same day, assuming you're up for a marathon hair session, but you don't have to wait 2 weeks. I know I read that somewhere when I was researching this...say, where's sheba 'cause I know she was probably the most meticulous BKT researcher on LHCF when it comes to BKT.

 I am trying to transition with this, and right now my new growth is driving me kuh-ray-zuh  (I think I'm about 16 weeks post...the longest I have ever gone, so big ups to me). I would probably say, relax, wait until your first wash, then do the softliss. Good luck whatever you do!


----------



## yodie

Where's Natural to be? I think she's using Rejuvenol, right? Wanted some updates as to how your BKT hair is thriving (because I just know it is with swang and strength).


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Hey ladies, I BKT'd my niece's earlength hair yesterday.   I didn't really get good results. erplexed  But to be fair, her hair is damaged, very porous, stiff and mushy and i'm trying to whip it back into health.   It doesnt hold moisture AT ALL and it's in need of some serious protein.  So i've been treating it for the past few weeks and I thought BKT would be a good option.  So I used Global 4% that I purchased from a member here (thanks lwilliams1922!).  And I used about 1.7ozs.  And her hair came out feeling coated and stiff.  (But i did notice a lil bit of shine and a tiny bit of swing) And LWilliams had told me that she got better results using less, so i think that my issue was i used waaaaay too much for her hair.  I am doing the 1st wash on tuesday so i hope it feels better, silkier and more body after the wash.  Next time i'll probably use .8oz for her earlength hair.   And next weekend i'm planning to BKT my layered BSL length hair, so i'm guessing maybe 1.5ozs?  

Oh and let me tell yall about the experience.  Well I applied the product in my foyer, without using a fan (because I have heard ladies say that it's not irritating when applying it, but gets irritating when it's blowdried and flat-ironed).   But let me tell you...we started off ok, and the chocolate smell was ok, but like after 10mins my niece got teary eyed and i started feeling a tad bit dizzy.   So after i applied it, we went outside to the patio for blowdrying.  On the patio, i sat her in front of a fan, and we also wore painters masks (got from walmart fo $4).   But we didnt notice any irritation so she removed her mask and she was just fine... i left mines on just to be safe.  

But anywhoo....just wanted to share my experience... In hopes that it helps someone....  and also to see if anyone has any good results with applying it to damaged hair, or can we only get good results on healthy hair?


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!
> 
> My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience .
> But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.
> 
> They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.
> 
> The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....


BronzeB, look at you! Your BKT results look great! I'll be glad when my hair will be hangin and swangin like that! I love your results! Looks like you're working out the BKT kinks; and figuring things out. Thanks for sharing!

Girl, I had to come back in here to go back and look at your hair again! Ummhummm...beautiful! LOL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mizani_Mrs said:


> Hey ladies, I BKT'd my niece's earlength hair yesterday.   I didn't really get good results. erplexed  But to be fair, her hair is damaged, very porous, stiff and mushy and i'm trying to whip it back into health.   It doesnt hold moisture AT ALL and it's in need of some serious protein.  So i've been treating it for the past few weeks and I thought BKT would be a good option.  So I used Global 4% that I purchased from a member here (thanks lwilliams1922!).  And I used about 1.7ozs.  And her hair came out feeling coated and stiff.  (But i did notice a lil bit of shine and a tiny bit of swing) And LWilliams had told me that she got better results using less, so i think that my issue was i used waaaaay too much for her hair.  I am doing the 1st wash on tuesday so i hope it feels better, silkier and more body after the wash.  Next time i'll probably use .8oz for her earlength hair.   And next weekend i'm planning to BKT my layered BSL length hair, so i'm guessing maybe 1.5ozs?
> 
> Oh and let me tell yall about the experience.  Well I applied the product in my foyer, without using a fan (because I have heard ladies say that it's not irritating when applying it, but gets irritating when it's blowdried and flat-ironed).   But let me tell you...we started off ok, and the chocolate smell was ok, but like after 10mins my niece got teary eyed and i started feeling a tad bit dizzy.   So after i applied it, we went outside to the patio for blowdrying.  On the patio, i sat her in front of a fan, and we also wore painters masks (got from walmart fo $4).   But we didnt notice any irritation so she removed her mask and she was just fine... i left mines on just to be safe.
> 
> But anywhoo....just wanted to share my experience... In hopes that it helps someone....  and also to see if anyone has any good results with applying it to damaged hair, or can we only get good results on healthy hair?


You definitely used too much. You want to make sure each strand is coated but to comb out all excess. I have shoulder length layered  hair and I use a little less than an ounce. I have to apply it using my hands in the back to make sure I don't put on too much.  The results of using to much is stiff coated feeling hair. It should be better after the first wash.


----------



## yodie

Mizani_Mrs said:


> Hey ladies, I BKT'd my niece's earlength hair yesterday. I didn't really get good results. erplexed But to be fair, her hair is damaged, very porous, stiff and mushy and i'm trying to whip it back into health. It doesnt hold moisture AT ALL and it's in need of some serious protein. So i've been treating it for the past few weeks and I thought BKT would be a good option. So I used Global 4% that I purchased from a member here (thanks lwilliams1922!). And I used about 1.7ozs. And her hair came out feeling coated and stiff. (But i did notice a lil bit of shine and a tiny bit of swing) And LWilliams had told me that she got better results using less, so i think that my issue was i used waaaaay too much for her hair. I am doing the 1st wash on tuesday so i hope it feels better, silkier and more body after the wash. Next time i'll probably use .8oz for her earlength hair. And next weekend i'm planning to BKT my layered BSL length hair, so i'm guessing maybe 1.5ozs?
> 
> Oh and let me tell yall about the experience. Well I applied the product in my foyer, without using a fan (because I have heard ladies say that it's not irritating when applying it, but gets irritating when it's blowdried and flat-ironed). But let me tell you...we started off ok, and the chocolate smell was ok, but like after 10mins my niece got teary eyed and i started feeling a tad bit dizzy. So after i applied it, we went outside to the patio for blowdrying. On the patio, i sat her in front of a fan, and we also wore painters masks (got from walmart fo $4). But we didnt notice any irritation so she removed her mask and she was just fine... i left mines on just to be safe.
> 
> But anywhoo....just wanted to share my experience... In hopes that it helps someone.... and also to see if anyone has any good results with applying it to damaged hair, or can we only get good results on healthy hair?


 
Please let us know how her hair turns out after the first wash and if you discover, based on her hair, that BKT acts up on damaged hair.

Thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

malemegrad said:


> I have jumeped on the BKT wagon.  Just ordered Soft-Liss.  I'm currently texlaxed and it gets so frizzy when I wear it straight.  Hopefully this will help.


You will love it. Texlaxed hair and BKT are a match made in heaven! <running fingers through my hair>

I texlaxed my hair to frizzy just enough to stretch it out on purpose because I knew I would be using BKT, and it is working out great. If you want really straight hair use Softliss.  My hair is straight with body, I love it.


----------



## Titansgirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my BKT'd hair...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!
> 
> My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience .
> But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav', but you get the picture.
> 
> They are really a disservice, bcs my hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.
> 
> The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....



Your hair and you are very pretty.  Your hair definitely has the swang!!!!


----------



## Titansgirl

Tafa01 said:


> you ladies sold me to this. I ordered soft-liss last week and got it on Friday. I just relaxed on Thursday, so I am waiting two weeks before doing the BKT...or I don't need to? I am not sure. I have read that you can do it right after coloring, but I haven't seen anything about relaxing. What do you ladies think?
> Thanks!



I just relaxed my neice hair on today.  I will use some of my Softliss treatment on her hair next weekend around the 31st.  I'm waiting around 6 days before doing the treatment.


----------



## grnidmonster

Bronze,
you hair is awesome and you are as beautiful on the outside as you are on the inside.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Thanks AtlantaJJ, u know I always value your opinion gurl.  Yes I will be sure to report back with the results of her 1st wash.

thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

When your hair is together, it certainly makes a difference.  
At church today, I had so much bounce in my step, it almost matched the bounce in my hair!  LOL!  

Thank You, Lord for BKT!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the compliments, you guys!  And I was thinking, man, I could have at least prepped for the pic!?!  No lipstick, no gloss, no nada...the only thing i wore was my vacation-bronzed skin...time does bring about a change.


----------



## berryblack

Your hair looks great, Bronze!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dove56

I have a question ladies, has anyone with natural 3c hair been able to rollerset with BKT alone (I'm texlaxed) and get smooth straight results?  I plan on using Softliss on my new growth without texlaxing, hopefully I can get smooth results.  If not, I'll return to the regularily scheduled program..lol.

Also, are there any naturals that wear their BKT hair straight close to 100% of the time without reversion in humidity?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey guys!!
Okay so today was Mama Fab's appointment.. 
Don't have any pictures.. but her hair came out evvennn better.. 
I used the Keratin Complex Poo and Con... 

I also used this on her hair before blowdrying...
http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5500.html
 it was like SUUUUPER silky.. like I could have just blowdried it (like Becky hair) and it would have been finished... 
It's got a ton of "no no" ingredients in it.. but this stuff works for the BKT..

I sprayed this on before flat ironing.. 
http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5501.html


After I finished flat ironing... it was like super shiny and bouncy.. her bigen rinse.. mind you this is like almost 3 weeks old... looked almost like I had just done it.

I love BKT. period. 

Mama was pretty happy!!


----------



## Dove56

silvergirl said:


> i think i may do this next month.. omg im so scared, but excited. id  love to see what the straight look will look like, and also interested to see if my natural hair can actually become frizz free.  because right now frizz free only happens to me out of luck. or with gel product which i dont always like to put in my hair.



Silvergirl, 

Please keep us posted! I love your hair btw .  I am naturally a 3b/3c, I'm texlaxed and I've been using the BKT to get bone-straight hair, so I'm anxious to see your results! I plan on using the BKT on my new growth without tex-laxing to see if I can still rollerset with smooth results.  It should work very well for you!  I would stop texlaxing if I could wear my natural hair straight without worrying about frizz and humidity.


----------



## yodie

Hi fabulosity.

Is the Keratin Complex almost like a mini conditioner like BKT? Folica didn't have any reviews on it.  



*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys!!
> Okay so today was Mama Fab's appointment..
> Don't have any pictures.. but her hair came out evvennn better..
> I used the Keratin Complex Poo and Con...
> 
> I also used this on her hair before blowdrying...
> http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5500.html
> it was like SUUUUPER silky.. like I could have just blowdried it (like Becky hair) and it would have been finished...
> It's got a ton of "no no" ingredients in it.. but this stuff works for the BKT..
> 
> After I finished flat ironing... it was like super shiny and bouncy.. her bigen rinse.. mind you this is like almost 3 weeks old... looked almost like I had just done it.
> 
> I love BKT. period.
> 
> Mama was pretty happy!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

yodie said:


> Hi fabulosity.
> 
> Is the Keratin Complex almost like a mini conditioner like BKT? Folica didn't have any reviews on it.


 
I don't know if it's a mini conditioner...  Actually I don't know what I would call it.. like a repair treatment.. after using a dime size (I never use a dime size...).. and blowdried...it like sealed the dry ends... like the hair looked uniform again.

I bought more rollers but now I want to get the deep conditioner now too... I really think this stuff is meant to work together.. I should've taken pics... but it was too much going on here today.. lol.

Oh and styling time.. I blowdried for 2 minutes  with the denman straightening brush... DONE ... straight. 

Flat ironed for like 10 minutes.. (with all the big curls like I do)... I mean it is so quick now.. no tangles.. no detangling.. no this no that... I didn't use another moisturizer since I was using the Keratin Complex infusion .. I wanted to be able to see what it did on its own..


----------



## Dove56

Has anyone seen Mane and Chic's hair since the Coppola Keratin Treatment? It's beautiful:

www.maneandchic.com 

I wouldn't mind giving the Coppola Complex a try.  I just found out there's a black lady that does the Coppola Keratin Complex treatment for $250 and her salon is like 5 minutes aways!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> When your hair is together, it certainly makes a difference.
> At church today, I had so much bounce in my step, it almost matched the bounce in my hair! LOL!
> 
> Thank You, Lord for BKT!!!


 
I like this post!  Too cute!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Has anyone seen Mane and Chic's hair since the Coppola Keratin Treatment? It's beautiful:
> 
> www.maneandchic.com
> 
> I wouldn't mind giving the Coppola Complex a try. I just found out there's a black lady that does the Coppola Keratin Complex treatment for $250 and her salon is like 5 minutes aways!!


 
I did see her hair and it is beautiful... but I have decided that I get great results on my own... there's no way I would pay someone in the 100s of dollars to do it. 

But if you do it.. you know we want pics!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I send big kisses out ***smack smack smack*** to everyone who encouraged me to BKT my own hair!

It was the best, smartest, easiest (sorta) thing to do!  

I've never, eva been a self-relaxer, so I was really hesitant - okay, scared spineless.  And I don't get scared.  But if *you've* ever self-relaxed, you can definitely do this, it'll be a breeze.  I mean, heck, if you've ever flat ironed your own hair, this'll be a breeze. (Is this'll a word? )  I would not fork over good money to get this service (Just allot yourself at least 5 hours to do this.  Make sure to start in the morning - not at night, you may get really tired ). 

Put the $$ in your savings, sow it as a seed for beautiful, healthy hair, buy the treatment/conditioners/shampoos/tools of your dreams, give it to someone in need, but don't make a stylist hundreds of dollars richer unnecessarily.  

That's all i got to say on that.



*fabulosity* said:


> I did see her hair and it is beautiful... but I have decided that I get great results on my own... there's no way I would pay someone in the 100s of dollars to do it.
> 
> But if you do it.. you know we want pics!!


----------



## donewit-it

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I send big kisses out ***smack smack smack*** to everyone who encouraged me to BKT my own hair!
> 
> It was the best, smartest, easiest (sorta) thing to do!
> 
> I've never, eva been a self-relaxer, so I was really hesitant - okay, scared spineless. And I don't get scared. But if *you've* ever self-relaxed, you can definitely do this, it'll be a breeze. I mean, heck, if you've ever flat ironed your own hair, this'll be a breeze. (Is this'll a word? ) I would not fork over good money to get this service (Just allot yourself at least 5 hours to do this. Make sure to start in the morning - not at night, you may get really tired ).
> 
> Put the $$ in your savings, sow it as a seed for beautiful, healthy hair, buy the treatment/conditioners/shampoos/tools of your dreams, give it to someone in need, but don't make a stylist hundreds of dollars richer unnecessarily.
> 
> That's all i got to say on that.


 
You ain't neva lied.

I just did my first treatment Friday.  I'm very impressed with the results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys!!
> Okay so today was Mama Fab's appointment..
> Don't have any pictures.. but her hair came out evvennn better..
> I used the Keratin Complex Poo and Con...
> 
> I also used this on her hair before blowdrying...
> http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5500.html
> it was like SUUUUPER silky.. like I could have just blowdried it (like Becky hair) and it would have been finished...
> It's got a ton of "no no" ingredients in it.. but this stuff works for the BKT..
> 
> I sprayed this on before flat ironing..
> http://www.folica.com/Keratin_Complex_d5501.html
> 
> 
> After I finished flat ironing... it was like super shiny and bouncy.. her bigen rinse.. mind you this is like almost 3 weeks old... looked almost like I had just done it.
> 
> I love BKT. period.
> 
> Mama was pretty happy!!


Uh oh, you woke up my PJ, she's been sleep for a while!


----------



## cutenss

to everyone having yummy BKT results.  I am definately getting Soft Liss.  At the least going back to the OK formula that I started with.  That QOD that I used this last time SUCKED!!!  It is like I have no BKT on my hair.  Yea, the WNG look great, but straight   It loses curls or waves that I have put in, and then has the ordasity(?) to become frizzy.  Lesson learned.  Just wanted to say to the BKT'ers.  I'll let you know my SL results.


----------



## donewit-it

cutenss said:


> to everyone having yummy BKT results. I am definately getting Soft Liss. At the least going back to the OK formula that I started with. That QOD that I used this last time SUCKED!!! It is like I have no BKT on my hair. Yea, the WNG look great, but straight  It loses curls or waves that I have put in, and then has the ordasity(?) to become frizzy. Lesson learned. Just wanted to say to the BKT'ers. I'll let you know my SL results.


 

Good Luck.  I just order the 32 oz of the Chocolate Kit.


----------



## Desarae

I recieved my Softliss today. I ordered on Thursday night and recieved it today (freaky fast)

I thought you could supposedly relax and BKT on the same day? Has anyone tried this with Softliss specifically? In the pamplet it said to wait 7 days.
I relaxed last night and burned a little so I definately need to wait, but my BFF needs a touch up (texlax) then we wanted to to the BKT after, but should we wait? 

Is anyone rollersetting with the BKT?
Are there any fine haired relaxed ladies doing the treatment for strength? (that's what i'm going for)
If so do you find it makes your hair feel really thin?

Last minute questions before taking the plunge.


----------



## Dove56

DesiRae said:


> I recieved my Softliss today. I ordered on Thursday night and recieved it today (freaky fast)
> 
> I thought you could supposedly relax and BKT on the same day? Has anyone tried this with Softliss specifically? In the pamplet it said to wait 7 days.
> I relaxed last night and burned a little so I definately need to wait, but my BFF needs a touch up (texlax) then we wanted to to the BKT after, but should we wait?
> 
> Is anyone rollersetting with the BKT?
> Are there any fine haired relaxed ladies doing the treatment for strength? (that's what i'm going for)
> If so do you find it makes your hair feel really thin?
> 
> Last minute questions before taking the plunge.



Softliss will not make your hair thin in fact it gives your hair alot of body.  I'm a 3b/c texlaxed and I BKT for bone-straight hair.  I have rollerset my hair the last 3 weeks using Lottabody, Elasta QP Feels like Silk Foam wrap lotion and Chi Silk Infusion.  My hair has been so silky and straight. FYI, if you use the mask that comes with the treatment once a week your makes your BKT the bomb!


----------



## Desarae

Veejee said:


> Softliss will not make your hair thin in fact it gives your hair alot of body. I'm a 3b/c texlaxed and I BKT for bone-straight hair. I have rollerset my hair the last 3 weeks using Lottabody, Elasta QP Feels like Silk Foam wrap lotion and Chi Silk Infusion. My hair has been so silky and straight. FYI, if you use the mask that comes with the treatment once a week your makes your BKT the bomb!


 
Thanks, that's good to know.

Now what about BKT and relaxing on the same day??


----------



## Keen

Veejee said:


> Softliss will not make your hair thin in fact it gives your hair alot of body. I'm a 3b/c texlaxed and I BKT for bone-straight hair. I have rollerset my hair the last 3 weeks using Lottabody, Elasta QP Feels like Silk Foam wrap lotion and Chi Silk Infusion. My hair has been so silky and straight. FYI, if you use the mask that comes with the treatment once a week your makes your BKT the bomb!


 
Isn't the mask just enough for the BKT? Now I wish I went with softlist. I was concerned with my relaxed hair looking way to straight...


----------



## Wanderland

Keen said:


> Isn't the mask just enough for the BKT? Now I wish I went with softlist. I was concerned with my relaxed hair looking way to straight...



No, though your given the same amount of BKT, shampoo and mask you'll use BKT>mask>poo.  I used probably about .5 oz of mask to 2 oz of BKT maybe even less.


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> Sounds like everyone is thriving with BKT. Hate to ask this, but is anyone experiencing any negative side effects?
> 
> Are any natural Softliss users experiencing straight hair after their first or second application?
> 
> Do we still have any Global users here?


 
No negatives, whatsoever here.  

Still a Global user, also  2%  and still loving it for my wash n gos and wet bunning.  My 2% Global BKT'd hair can still frizz if I press it and go out in humidity.  Not certain, but hoping my softliss will give me frizz free results when I decide to do Softliss after my hair grows a bit more. 



Veejee said:


> I have a question ladies, has anyone with natural 3c hair been able to rollerset with BKT alone (I'm texlaxed) and get smooth straight results? I plan on using Softliss on my new growth without texlaxing, hopefully I can get smooth results. If not, I'll return to the regularily scheduled program..lol.
> 
> Also, are there any naturals that wear their BKT hair straight close to 100% of the time without reversion in humidity?


 
I would love to do the no reversion thing in humidity.  Haven't been able to achieve it with the 2% Global but hoping the Softliss will get me there.  Won't be applying for another 3 inches or so, though.  Tryna get closer to BSL before my Softliss app  

I'm natural 4a/b and got a smooth roller set with Global 2%.  I'm certain 3's can get there with Softliss, for sure.  I made a thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=361299



DesiRae said:


> I recieved my Softliss today. I ordered on Thursday night and recieved it today (freaky fast)
> 
> I thought you could supposedly relax and BKT on the same day? Has anyone tried this with Softliss specifically? In the pamplet it said to wait 7 days.
> I relaxed last night and burned a little so I definately need to wait, but my BFF needs a touch up (texlax) then we wanted to to the BKT after, but should we wait?
> 
> Is anyone rollersetting with the BKT?
> Are there any fine haired relaxed ladies doing the treatment for strength? (that's what i'm going for)
> If so do you find it makes your hair feel really thin?
> 
> Last minute questions before taking the plunge.


 
You can definitely relax, condition, clarify and BKT on the same day.  For specifics to Softliss, I'd say give them a call.  But all BKT's generally work the same.

Also, I'm a super fine haired natural and BKT makes my strands thicker, stronger and helps me to retain length easier.  I love it.


----------



## Thann

So I've been in the sew-in roughly 4 wks now Im so ready to take it down. Im still in love with BKT and my results, but for whatever reason this came at me from left field.

My biggest problem has been that my sew-in got really loose after just the very 1st wash and it feels and looks like it around 8 wks old  At first I couldn't figure out what went wrong....but I now know for a fact it was the BKT I did back in April.

My hair prior to the BKT was still somewhat textured despite me being relaxed. After the BKT my hair is bone straight whether I use heat or airdry. I honestly have no problem with that except that it made my braids slip and ruined my sew-in. My leave out hair is showing no signs what so ever of fizziness or reverison to my previously relaxed state. Its still straight as BKT wash day 1. 

Now I'm having to seriously reconsider my plans to stay in sew-in until the end of December.I will stretch my relaxer until then in hopes of being able to get back on track, but it's unlikely I will do the BKT again until I reach my hair goals and I'm finish wearing sew-ins.


----------



## Stella B.

sheba1 said:


> No negatives, whatsoever here.
> 
> Still a Global user, also  2%  and still loving it for my wash n gos and wet bunning.  My 2% Global BKT'd hair can still frizz if I press it and go out in humidity.  Not certain, but hoping my softliss will give me frizz free results when I decide to do Softliss after my hair grows a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do the no reversion thing in humidity.  Haven't been able to achieve it with the 2% Global but hoping the Softliss will get me there.  Won't be applying for another 3 inches or so, though.  Tryna get closer to BSL before my Softliss app
> 
> I'm natural 4a/b and got a smooth roller set with Global 2%.  I'm certain 3's can get there with Softliss, for sure.  I made a thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=361299
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely relax, condition, clarify and BKT on the same day.  For specifics to Softliss, I'd say give them a call.  But all BKT's generally work the same.
> 
> Also, I'm a super fine haired natural and *BKT makes my strands thicker, stronger and helps me to retain length easier.*  I love it.


The bolded statement above is one of the reasons  I'm interested in trying this. Just knowing that BKT makes the hair easier to comb with less tangles is incentive enough for me! Thanks Sheba, for all the helpful BKT info you give out!


----------



## MissRissa

so i guess i'm about to jump on the softliss bandwagon.  I was sooo pressed to get the Inoar but by the time that I got enough money to purchase, they now have it so that you must provide them with salon name and licensure information in order to purchase.  yeah im not a stylist and im not going through all of that to defraud some folks for some hair products.

yeah im thinking about getting the marine algae joint.


----------



## *fabulosity*

MissRissa said:


> so i guess i'm about to jump on the softliss bandwagon. I was sooo pressed to get the Inoar but by the time that I got enough money to purchase, they now have it so that you must provide them with salon name and licensure information in order to purchase. yeah im not a stylist *and im not going through all of that to defraud some folks for some hair products.*
> 
> yeah im thinking about getting the _marine algae joint_.


 


Yes, get that one so we can know what the difference is....


----------



## Reinventing21

Veejee said:


> Softliss will not make your hair thin in fact it gives your hair alot of body. I'm a 3b/c texlaxed and I BKT for bone-straight hair. I have rollerset my hair the last 3 weeks using Lottabody, Elasta QP Feels like Silk Foam wrap lotion and Chi Silk Infusion. My hair has been so silky and straight. FYI, if you use the mask that comes with the treatment once a week your makes your BKT the bomb!


 
So how long do you leave the mask on ?  Do you use a cap?  Do you use heat?  TIA


----------



## silvergirl

quickie questions, whats the best iron to use. i have a chi but just realized it  only goes to 370 degrees. 

how are the "fumes" with softliss and do i have to do this outside? and is it safe to do in a bathroom with open windows and a fan. i dont want to give the neighbors something to talk about heh.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My iron went to 450, but i only used it at 400 degrees.  I really think your chi should work fine, but wait for others to chime in.

There are no fumes with softliss.  You can stay indoors, have a fan running or window open, to be really secure, if you want to.  But I smelled nothing, nada, zilch.



silvergirl said:


> quickie questions, whats the best iron to use. i have a chi but just realized it only goes to 370 degrees.
> 
> how are the "fumes" with softliss and do i have to do this outside? and is it safe to do in a bathroom with open windows and a fan. i dont want to give the neighbors something to talk about heh.


----------



## Reinventing21

silvergirl said:


> quickie questions, whats the best iron to use. i have a chi but just realized it only goes to 370 degrees.
> 
> how are the "fumes" with softliss and do i have to do this outside? and is it safe to do in a bathroom with open windows and a fan. i dont want to give the neighbors something to talk about heh.


 

I used a Babybliss Nano Titanium Ceramic bla bla bla iron.  I love that iron cuz it is not damaging and my hair has always been serious allergic to heat

Anyhoo, I started the process in the living room and ended up in the bathroom cuz it's brighter and easier to see.  I didn't have problems, fan and open window.  There was a couple minutes in the LIVING ROOM tho while blow drying that I was like, oh my, those are the fumes they talk about  But overall, I found it tolerable.  Good luck!


----------



## silvergirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My iron went to 450, but i only used it at 400 degrees.  I really think your chi should work fine, but wait for others to chime in.
> *
> There are no fumes with softliss.  You can stay indoors, have a fan running or window open, to be really secure, if you want to.  But I smelled nothing, nada, zilch.*




ou thats good to know.


----------



## silvergirl

Reyna21 said:


> *I used a Babybliss Nano Titanium Ceramic bla bla bla iron.  I love that iron cuz it is not damaging and my hair has always been serious allergic to heat*
> 
> Anyhoo, I started the process in the living room and ended up in the bathroom cuz it's brighter and easier to see.  I didn't have problems, fan and open window.  There was a couple minutes in the LIVING ROOM tho while blow drying that I was like, oh my, those are the fumes they talk about *But overall, I found it tolerable.*  Good luck!



ive been eyeing that one at folica.com. i may have to go for it, thanks


----------



## Kimbosheart

Ok before I put this stuff in my hair tomorrow. I need to know if there is anything I need to know about the OK BKT. 

I have about 3 inches of overBKT'd hair left on my ends, that never reverted. I want to try this so I can start rollersetting my hair weekly and stop with the blowdrying and flat-ironing.

I think I'm a 3C/4A texture so I plan on doing the clarifying wash just twice and tension blowdrying to 80 percent, then applying the BKT, then tension drying the rest. I'm hoping that by doing the tension dry I can reduce some of the damage blowdrying without products may cause. Does anyone see any potential problems with this plan?


----------



## blissy

silvergirl said:


> ive been eyeing that one at folica.com. i may have to go for it, thanks



Ooo check out Marshalls before heading to folica.com. It was less expensive there. 

Good luck with BKT.


----------



## sheba1

Kimbosheart said:


> I think I'm a 3C/4A texture so I plan on doing the clarifying wash just twice and tension blowdrying to 80 percent, then applying the BKT, then tension drying the rest. *I'm hoping that by doing the tension dry I can reduce some of the damage blowdrying without products may cause. *Does anyone see any potential problems with this plan?



Not really a problem, but I say skip the naked blow dry, altogether.  Clarify, towel dry, apply bkt to damp hair.  It applies easier and with no damage from blow drying sans products.  I've applied every bkt this way thanks to Socalli's recommendation.


----------



## Dove56

Reyna21 said:


> So how long do you leave the mask on ?  Do you use a cap?  Do you use heat?  TIA



I leave it on aboout 3 minutes in the shower, I don't use heat.


----------



## Dove56

Keen said:


> Isn't the mask just enough for the BKT? Now I wish I went with softlist. I was concerned with my relaxed hair looking way to straight...



I bought the 8oz bottle so I've had enough to do multiple treatments.  I still have quite a bit left, it is pretty concentrated.


----------



## Dove56

DesiRae said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.
> 
> Now what about BKT and relaxing on the same day??



I waited about 8 days after my texlax. I don't have the instructions but I do think it said to wait at least 7 days.


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> No negatives, whatsoever here.
> 
> Still a Global user, also  2%  and still loving it for my wash n gos and wet bunning.  My 2% Global BKT'd hair can still frizz if I press it and go out in humidity.  Not certain, but hoping my softliss will give me frizz free results when I decide to do Softliss after my hair grows a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do the no reversion thing in humidity.  Haven't been able to achieve it with the 2% Global but hoping the Softliss will get me there.  Won't be applying for another 3 inches or so, though.  Tryna get closer to BSL before my Softliss app
> 
> I'm natural 4a/b and got a smooth roller set with Global 2%.  I'm certain 3's can get there with Softliss, for sure.  I made a thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=361299
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely relax, condition, clarify and BKT on the same day.  For specifics to Softliss, I'd say give them a call.  But all BKT's generally work the same.
> 
> Also, I'm a super fine haired natural and BKT makes my strands thicker, stronger and helps me to retain length easier.  I love it.



Thanks Sheba!!! I totally forgot about your thread! You rollerset was beautiful!


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> Not really a problem, but I say skip the naked blow dry, altogether.  Clarify, towel dry, apply bkt to damp hair.  It applies easier and with no damage from blow drying sans products.  I've applied every bkt this way thanks to Socalli's recommendation.



Me too. There's no way in heck I'm blowdrying my naked hair.


----------



## cutenss

Kimbosheart said:


> Ok before I put this stuff in my hair tomorrow. I need to know if there is anything I need to know about the OK BKT.
> 
> I have about 3 inches of overBKT'd hair left on my ends, that never reverted. I want to try this so I can start rollersetting my hair weekly and stop with the blowdrying and flat-ironing.
> 
> I think I'm a 3C/4A texture so I plan on doing the clarifying wash just twice and tension blowdrying to 80 percent, then applying the BKT, then tension drying the rest. I'm hoping that by doing the tension dry I can reduce some of the damage blowdrying without products may cause. Does anyone see any potential problems with this plan?



No.  This is EXACTLY what I did on my first BKT.  I  the OK BKT.  I have the same texture hair.  I did the tension method to blow dry.  I do not see a problem.  I have a thread that shows my hair through the entire process for beginning to end.  GOOD LUCK and let us know how it goes.  With ics: of course.


----------



## Keen

^^^ How do you tension blowdry?


----------



## Kimbosheart

Keen said:


> ^^^ How do you tension blowdry?



I take a section of the hair and pull it (gently but firmly) straight and then use a blowdryer with a sock diffuser to dry that section. This way is as gently as possible on the hair. The heat is diffused by the sock and I'm not ripping through my wet hair with a comb attachment or flat brush.

ETA: it takes forever for me to dry using this method but maybe it will take less time if I decide to do this after my BKT


----------



## Desarae

Ok guys. I just got done with the flatironing portion of my BFF's BKT Softliss. I know I promised pics, but my camera died, literally, it does not work anymore and I am HOT. 
Ok, the process. She was about 8 weeks post so I gave her a touch up with SoftNBeautiful. I relax her hair approx 80% straight, (as well as my own)

Immediately after neutralizing and DCing, the process began. I clarified her hair 3 times using the Softliss shampoo. It felt really clean afterwards, but not really hard and dry like I expected. I gently detangled her hair (wasn't that hard) before blowdrying it 90% dry with a paddle brush. I applied the treatment in sections just like in the yourube vids. I used 2.5oz of the mix on her SL hair. Her hair seemed to drink the treatment up. Let it sit 20 min.

After that, I blowdried until dry. It felt really sticky and "coated" I could see the hair looking shiny as the heat from the blowdryer hit it, but as soon as the hair cooled off, it went back stiff and dull looking. (Is that normal?) Then after that, I began flatironing in sections, there was a lot of smoke coming from the hair, but I had a box fan in the window turned backwards to extract the fumes,  and a smaller fan blowing directly towards her head so all the fumes went out the window. I went over each piece 4-6 times. Again, it felt silky while the iron was hitting it, but as soon as I stopped, It went back to feeling coated. I did not keep going over it for fear of heat damage. So now we are waiting the 60 minutes and I will report how it looks after we rinse it out.

I'm so nervous, I hope it comes out right, the hair looks good, but there is no swing or shine. I don't know what I may have done wrong. Are you softliss ladies seeing silky swingy hair after flatironing and before rinsing?


----------



## grnidmonster

I did it!!! I applied the Softliss Chocolate treatment today. It took me a while, no fumes (but I dropped a bottle of neem oil before I started. I may not smell anything for three weeks). My hair is damaged and growing back after a severe alopecia set back. Let me just say this is the best my has has looked since November 2007. It was so straight after the final wash, I dint bother to blow dry or flat iron. I am a natural 3b/c by the way. 

I will take pictures tomorrow after I get ready for work. Ladies thank you, thank you, thank you. If my hair continues to look this thick and feel this healthy for the next 2-3 months, this product is a keeper.

Off to Coronado Island in San DIego and I will certainly test the frizz limits.


----------



## Desarae

Alright, i'm all done with her hair and boy am I tired! Man, I feel like such a loser because I don't have pics and I hate when people don't have pics, but I swear it was not my fault. I brought new batteries and everything specifically for this treatment, but the bootleg camera just gave out on me. I will borrow a camera before I do the treatment on myself. Promise.

Anyway,

After the final rinse her hair felt very silky, soft and straight. 
Detangling was pretty much the same, there was still a few shed/broken hairs in the comb. I did notice the hair felt very soft though which was a plus. It didn't feel super strong to me though. 

I blowdried her hair on warm with a paddle brush, which took all of 5 minutes. Her hair was very sleek after blowdrying, but there was still some texture to the hair.  Probably from me not flat ironing the treatment in 100 times. Had I had a round brush, I could have finished the style without flatironing. There wasn't much of a shine after blowdrying, but the reduction of  frizz was great. It took me about 10 minutes to flat iron her hair, and I just took huge chunks and went over each section once or twice. When I got done her hair had lots of body and movement, but not really shiny.

Overall, I am optimistic about the treatment, I didn't see miraculous results, but I did get good results. I look forward to rollersetting and seeing how her drying time is reduced.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DesiRae said:


> Alright, i'm all done with her hair and boy am I tired! Man, I feel like such a loser because I don't have pics and I hate when people don't have pics, but I swear it was not my fault. I brought new batteries and everything specifically for this treatment, but the bootleg camera just gave out on me. I will borrow a camera before I do the treatment on myself. Promise.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> After the final rinse her hair felt very silky, soft and straight.
> Detangling was pretty much the same, there was still a few shed/broken hairs in the comb. I did notice the hair felt very soft though which was a plus. It didn't feel super strong to me though.
> 
> I blowdried her hair on warm with a paddle brush, which took all of 5 minutes. Her hair was very sleek after blowdrying, but there was still some texture to the hair. Probably from me not flat ironing thoroughly. Had I had a round brush, I could have finished the style without flatironing. There wasn't much of a shine after blowdrying, but the reduction of frizz was great. It took me about 10 minutes to flat iron her hair, and I just took huge chunks and went over each section once or twice. When I got done her hair had lots of body and movement, but not really shiny.
> 
> Overall, I am optimistic about the treatment, I didn't see miraculous results, but I did get good results. I look forward to rollersetting and seeing how her drying time is reduced.


 
Hey what type did you use? I'm noting everyone's experiences for when I'm ready to do mine.

I'm wondering if you didn't see miraculous results because you took huge chunks and flat ironed it. i checked out some videos online and the sections should be really thin so that it bakes in the BKT evenly and that seems an important step. Do you think that would've made a difference?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Sorry about that DesiRae, missed your earlier thread that said you used softliss


----------



## Desarae

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey what type did you use? I'm noting everyone's experiences for when I'm ready to do mine.
> 
> I'm wondering if you didn't see miraculous results because you took huge chunks and flat ironed it. i checked out some videos online and the sections should be really thin so that it bakes in the BKT evenly and that seems an important step. Do you think that would've made a difference?




I baked the treatment in properly as directed in the videos, in small sections, but I didn't go over each section more than 6 times, and the hair never went silky after ironing it, it still felt coated, but I didn't feel comfortable going over the sections over and over until It felt silky. After the 5th or 6th pass, I stopped. 

I flatironed her hair in *big chunks* for the *final style* after I rinsed and applied the mask and dried her hair. There was a definate reduction in styling time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

The Softliss gets my hair really straight...but I'm interested to try the QOD Gold. I think I liked the Chocolate Keratin treatment better...  I can't make that decision just yet. But Softliss was good. My hair didn't feel as nice directly after the treatment as it did with the Chocolate Keratin..

I'm just thinking out loud ...


----------



## sheba1

grnidmonster said:


> I did it!!! I applied the Softliss Chocolate treatment today. It took me a while, no fumes (but I dropped a bottle of neem oil before I started. I may not smell anything for three weeks). My hair is damaged and growing back after a severe alopecia set back. Let me just say this is the best my has has looked since November 2007. It was so straight after the final wash, I dint bother to blow dry or flat iron. I am a natural 3b/c by the way.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow after I get ready for work. Ladies thank you, thank you, thank you. *If my hair continues to look this thick and feel this healthy for the next 2-3 months, this product is a keeper.*
> 
> Off to Coronado Island in San DIego and I will certainly test the frizz limits.



My experience has shown me that not only will your hair continue to look great, it may even look better and longer in the next 2 to 3 months.



DesiRae said:


> Alright, i'm all done with her hair and boy am I tired! Man, I feel like such a loser because I don't have pics and I hate when people don't have pics, but I swear it was not my fault. I brought new batteries and everything specifically for this treatment, but the bootleg camera just gave out on me. I will borrow a camera before I do the treatment on myself. Promise.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> After the final rinse her hair felt very silky, soft and straight.
> Detangling was pretty much the same, there was still a few shed/broken hairs in the comb. I did notice the hair felt very soft though which was a plus. It didn't feel super strong to me though.
> 
> I blowdried her hair on warm with a paddle brush, which took all of 5 minutes. Her hair was very sleek after blowdrying, but there was still some texture to the hair.  Probably from me not flat ironing the treatment in 100 times. Had I had a round brush, I could have finished the style without flatironing. There wasn't much of a shine after blowdrying, but the reduction of  frizz was great. It took me about 10 minutes to flat iron her hair, and I just took huge chunks and went over each section once or twice. When I got done her hair had lots of body and movement, but not really shiny.
> 
> *Overall, I am optimistic about the treatment, I didn't see miraculous results, but I did get good results.* I look forward to rollersetting and seeing how her drying time is reduced.



In my own experience, my hair became more and more miraculous with each treatment.   Please keep us posted. on your future results


----------



## Desarae

AtlantaJJ said:


> The Softliss gets my hair really straight...but I'm interested to try the QOD Gold. I think I liked the Chocolate Keratin treatment better... I can't make that decision just yet. But Softliss was good. My hair didn't feel as nice directly after the treatment as it did with the Chocolate Keratin..
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud ...


 

That's the problem I ran into. I was like "huh?" I thought it was supposed to be silky after flatironing?? I used Softliss Chocolate.

Maybe that's one of the things that make Softliss different, since you're rinsing it right out anyway.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I noted that my hair didn't shine, either.
After the treatment, my hair was super soft and easy to ponytail.  I had my hair professionally flatironed, so it was super duper straight.

After 2 weeks, I pre-pooed/shampooed/con'd and then my hair was really like, "Whoa!"  I could truly appreciate it even more after the first shampoo.  Maybe this will happen for you.  

After baking the product in - no it is not silky, uh uh.  But, I read that in someone's post, so I wasn't too shocked.  After applying the mask it began to blossom.  By the time I styled it was showing true signs of life.  I knew it was different bcs of it's ability not to revert under extreme perspiration and humidity.  Once I wrapped my hair or tied it with a scarf - even when it was poofy - it smoothed down.  That's how I could really tell this was working.



DesiRae said:


> That's the problem I ran into. I was like "huh?" I thought it was supposed to be silky after flatironing?? I used Softliss Chocolate.
> 
> Maybe that's one of the things that make Softliss different, since you're rinsing it right out anyway.


----------



## silvergirl

so... did anyone using softliss get any "shine" or silky feeling hair at all after the final wash?


----------



## *fabulosity*

silvergirl said:


> so... did anyone using softliss get any "shine" or silky feeling hair at all after the final wash?


 
I did.. and so did the one I did for my mother. 
For Softliss you're supposed to use cold water to rinse... I rinsed thoroughly and then applied the mask....massaged it through. Put a baggie on for 20 minutes. Then rinsed that out (again with cold water) and blow dried and flat ironed. And for both of us; it was shiny, bouncy, and beautiful. 

That's why I continue to post that this is an essential step if you're planning on wearing your hair down.

Hope that helps.


----------



## donewit-it

I too noticed remarkable shine in my hair.  Even today (5 days later) and co-washing every morning my natural textured hair is blinging.


----------



## donewit-it

sheba1 said:


> My experience has shown me that not only will your hair continue to look great, it may even look better and longer in the next 2 to 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> *In my own experience, my hair became more and more miraculous with each treatment. * Please keep us posted. on your future results


 

How often do you do your treatments Sheba1.  I'm sure you said before but I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for that answer


----------



## Desarae

silvergirl said:


> so... did anyone using softliss get any "shine" or silky feeling hair at all after the final wash?


 

My BFF's hair definately felt silky after the final "rinse" It was shiny, but not shiner than normal. More sheeny than shiny..

I did use cold water and massaged the mask in for 5 minutes. I didn't use any leave ins or anything to style her hair with afterwards because I wanted to see what the treatment did on it's own.


----------



## sheba1

donewit-it said:


> How often do you do your treatments Sheba1.  I'm sure you said before *but I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for that answer*



Hey there, Donewit-it.  Oh my goodness, I totally understand.  Between this thread and the threads I've started, my personal experience is spread near and far.   

The first two treatments I did almost back to back; only 5 days apart.  I did another 4 weeks later and my last one I waited nearly 8 weeks.  I will continue to wait 8 weeks, I think, as I loved seeing my hair slowly revert over time.  My hair became a little more difficult to detangle, but nothing I couldn't handle by adding a little oil rinsing to my reggie.  The biggest plus was the difference in my length and fullness after 2 months strong of cowashing, wet bunning, and wash-n-gos.  So, for now, I will continue to BKT every other month.


----------



## yodie

Another question for the BKT'ers. I'd like to have black, thick hair. My concerns are:

I'm doing research and everyone says that henna/inidigo will dye and thicken my strands. I also want to eventually BKT.

Is anyone using BKT/Henna/Indigo with success? Forgive me if this has already been discussed.

Anyone notice thicker hair with BKT? 
Thanks.


----------



## Keen

I bought 5 oz of QOD Max for $25 including shipping on ebay. It came with two sulfate free 10 oz conditioner and shampoo.  I'll be doing my BKT tomorrow (If I don't get cought up with work)!


----------



## danigurl18

mine is starting to wear off already! i straightened last night and i just put it in a ponytail this morning.. about an hour later, my hair frizzed up


----------



## PinkSkates

danigurl18 said:


> mine is starting to wear off already! i straightened last night and i just put it in a ponytail this morning.. about an hour later, my hair frizzed up


 
Dani, when did you initially apply it?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Is anyone having any dry scalp issues with Softliss??? I wrapped my hair and little sprinkles was coming from everywhere... WTH...  

I also bought a new denman paddle brush.. maybe its massaging my scalp too much?? Weird.


----------



## Mystic

I did my 2nd BKT treatment 3 days ago and washed it out today.  Sheba1, you are so right - the second treatment is really the charm.  I hated my 1st treatment, LOL!  My hair was so dry, the ends were a mess.  I wasn't even going to do it again and just relax but I had nothing to do and decided to give it a second shot.  This time, everything went perfectly.  I have 3c hair now (from root to ends) that allows me to wash and go; the feel of my hair is amazing.  I have no clue what 3c heads complain about because compare to my normal 4a hair, it is so EASY to handle and maintain.  I see significant difference between my 1st and 2nd BKT.

I made a few changes from the way I did the BKT originally.  This is the process I will continue to use because it worked seamlessly.

*1.*  I washed my hair with the clarifying shampoo 3X.  While in the shower, I plaited my hair in small parts (to accommodate the treatment one part at a time) instead of having all my hair loose.  Plaiting it this way eliminates tangles and the need to blow dry.

*2.*  I airdry my hair until it was about 80% dry.  I undo the 1st plait, apply the BKT treatment to that section, move on to the next plait, undo then apply the treatment and so on and so on until strands had the treatment.

Because my hair was 80% dry, the comb was able to glide through my strands easier.  I also applied the treatment differently this time.  I didn't use a brush.  I cut the top off the container bottle that had the treatment and I used a fine teeth rat-tail comb, dipped the comb into the treatment bottle (like a relaxer) and then comb the treatment through my hair.  This method worked like a charm.  It helped me to not get the product on my scalp and the treatment was better applied to the strands.  It wasn't messy as when I used the brush.

*3.*  I then comb through the treatment and if there were any excess in the comb, I wiped it off or apply it again to the ends.  After that, I airdry but because it was taking a while to dry, I went under my pibbs dryer for a few minutes until my hair dry.  I did not use a blow dryer at anytime.

*4.*  When my hair was dry, I used my maxiglide to flatiron.  I now prefer the maxiglide to my sedu because it accommodated bigger sections which allowed me to flat iron really really fast.

My hair was straighter than the first BKT application and I had no dryness issues at all.  My ends are so smooth! I kept my hair in scarf at nights and during the day I combed my hair back into a ponytail and put on my half wig.  Since I am not interested on wearing my hair straight, I did not worry too much about clipping up my hair during the 3-4 day waiting period.

My hair has gotten thicker now with this second treatment.  The strands feel awesome from root to tips.  My hair is back to its shiny normal self - it blings, LOL! I am now on my way to some serious hair growing and for the 1st time in a few months, I now can honestly say I have no intention of relaxing my hair.  My edges are doing much much better with the BKT - who would have thought!

I purchased a _same day wash_ BKT for $25 so the cost is coming down, which is good.  This is music to my ears.

As usual, thanks everyone for all your input in keeping info going about the wonderful world of BKT.  I have pics in my fotki of my curls if you are interested.  Honestly, I wish the curls I get from BKT was given to me at birth;  I would never have relaxed in the first place if my hair was this manageable.


----------



## yodie

*My hair has gotten thicker now* with this second treatment. The strands feel awesome from root to tips. My hair is back to its shiny normal self - it blings, LOL! I am now on my way to some serious hair growing and for the 1st time in a few months, I now can honestly say I have no intention of relaxing my hair. My edges are doing much much better with the BKT - who would have thought!

I purchased a _same day wash_ BKT for $25 so the cost is coming down, which is good. This is music to my earns.

 relaxed in the first place if my hair was this manageable.[/quote]


Thanks, Mystic. You answered my question.  So, your hair got thicker. Yay!! Anyone else experience thicker hair? 

Which same day treatment did you buy?


----------



## Mystic

My pleasure.  QOD Brazilian Keratin.



yodie said:


> *My hair has gotten thicker now* with this second treatment. The strands feel awesome from root to tips. My hair is back to its shiny normal self - it blings, LOL! I am now on my way to some serious hair growing and for the 1st time in a few months, I now can honestly say I have no intention of relaxing my hair. My edges are doing much much better with the BKT - who would have thought!
> 
> I purchased a _same day wash_ BKT for $25 so the cost is coming down, which is good. This is music to my earns.
> 
> relaxed in the first place if my hair was this manageable.





Thanks, Mystic. You answered my question.  So, your hair got thicker. Yay!! Anyone else experience thicker hair? 

Which same day treatment did you buy?[/quote]


----------



## yodie

I didn't know QOD was a same day treatment.  Hmmm.. 5oz for $25 is great!!


----------



## Mystic

That's what it says but I can't say for SURE until I receive the product in the mail.  I will keep you all posted.



yodie said:


> I didn't know QOD was a same day treatment.  Hmmm.. 5oz for $25 is great!!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Mystic said:


> My pleasure.  QOD Brazilian Keratin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mystic. You answered my question.  So, your hair got thicker. Yay!! Anyone else experience thicker hair?
> 
> Which same day treatment did you buy?


[/QUOTE]

My hair is thin and with BKT (GLobal) it got stronger.  
I would not call it thicker but my curls are looser and easier to manage when both curly and straight.


----------



## donewit-it

My hair is thin and with BKT (GLobal) it got stronger. 
I would not call it thicker but my curls are looser and easier to manage when both curly and straight.[/quote]


I hope these are the results that I get as I continue on with my second application over the weekend.

Last night when I washed my hair ((6 days after my first application of the Softliss Chocolate, but daily co-washing) with ORS Aloe Shampoo and DC with Lustrasilk Shea Cholesteral under my steamer.  After that I applied Step 3 Intensive Mask for 10 minutes then rinsed with cold water.  Went to bed with a baggied conditioner and JBCO puff.  

ETA:  There were no shed hairs either.

This morning my hair is still soft put airy, not definition.  I do notice that when I use my steamer, my first day's hair is fluffy.

Do you think that's okay.  I plan to do a second treatment this upcoming weekend if I receive my new order in time.  

Do you think using the BKT, deep conditioner treatments and moisturizing your hair is even necessary?  Let me know


----------



## Keen

yodie said:


> I didn't know QOD was a same day treatment. Hmmm.. 5oz for $25 is great!!


 
I got mine. I don't know what you mean by same day treatment but It has the same instructions like other BKT. I can't wash it for 72 hours.


----------



## cutenss

donewit-it said:


> My hair is thin and with BKT (GLobal) it got stronger.
> I would not call it thicker but my curls are looser and easier to manage when both curly and straight.


 

I hope these are the results that I get as I continue on with my second application over the weekend.

Last night when I washed my hair ((6 days after my first application of the Softliss Chocolate, but daily co-washing) with ORS Aloe Shampoo and DC with Lustrasilk Shea Cholesteral under my steamer.  After that I applied Step 3 Intensive Mask for 10 minutes then rinsed with cold water.  Went to bed with a baggied conditioner and JBCO puff.  

ETA:  There were no shed hairs either.

This morning my hair is still soft put airy, not definition.  I do notice that when I use my steamer, my first day's hair is fluffy.

Do you think that's okay.  I plan to do a second treatment this upcoming weekend if I receive my new order in time.  

Do you think using the BKT, deep conditioner treatments and moisturizing your hair is even necessary?  Let me know[/QUOTE]

************************************************************************
My answer is to your last question:
YES!  DC and moisturing is very necessary.  I DC 3x a week, but I also use protein with my DC/and leave ins.  Strong hair stills needs moisture.  And by BKT making WNG so much easier, have fun with it.  And please be careful of the products that you use to wash, condition, etc.  SLS and sodium chlorides are a .  They will strip your BKT, and you don't want that.  I do my BKT once a month, and I still avoid products with ingredients that don't agree with my BKT. HTH


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Donewit-it, I believe I was told that Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol has salt in it.  Did you check the ingredient list?  I'd hate for you to strip your hair.  Just looking out.

I think it is necessary to bkt, dc, and moisturize our bkt'd hair.  I noticed that after two weeks my hair became brittle from the products I was using and I began to get tiny pieces of broken hair.  After I washed this week, I've had no hair shedding and definitely no broken pieces!!!  Talk about retention!



donewit-it said:


> My hair is thin and with BKT (GLobal) it got stronger.
> I would not call it thicker but my curls are looser and easier to manage when both curly and straight.


 

I hope these are the results that I get as I continue on with my second application over the weekend.

Last night when I washed my hair ((6 days after my first application of the Softliss Chocolate, but daily co-washing) with ORS Aloe Shampoo and DC with Lustrasilk Shea Cholesteral under my steamer. After that I applied Step 3 Intensive Mask for 10 minutes then rinsed with cold water. Went to bed with a baggied conditioner and JBCO puff. 

ETA: There were no shed hairs either.

This morning my hair is still soft put airy, not definition. I do notice that when I use my steamer, my first day's hair is fluffy.

Do you think that's okay. I plan to do a second treatment this upcoming weekend if I receive my new order in time. 

Do you think using the BKT, deep conditioner treatments and moisturizing your hair is even necessary? Let me know[/quote]


----------



## donewit-it

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Donewit-it, I believe I was told that Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol has salt in it. Did you check the ingredient list? I'd hate for you to strip your hair. Just looking out.
> 
> I think it is necessary to bkt, dc, and moisturize our bkt'd hair. I noticed that after two weeks my hair became brittle from the products I was using and I began to get tiny pieces of broken hair. After I washed this week, I've had no hair shedding and definitely no broken pieces!!! Talk about retention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are the results that I get as I continue on with my second application over the weekend.
> 
> Last night when I washed my hair ((6 days after my first application of the Softliss Chocolate, but daily co-washing) with ORS Aloe Shampoo and DC with Lustrasilk Shea Cholesteral under my steamer. After that I applied Step 3 Intensive Mask for 10 minutes then rinsed with cold water. Went to bed with a baggied conditioner and JBCO puff.
> 
> ETA: There were no shed hairs either.
> 
> This morning my hair is still soft put airy, not definition. I do notice that when I use my steamer, my first day's hair is fluffy.
> 
> Do you think that's okay. I plan to do a second treatment this upcoming weekend if I receive my new order in time.
> 
> Do you think using the BKT, deep conditioner treatments and moisturizing your hair is even necessary? Let me know


[/quote]


I appreciate it.  This is what we are here for.  No I'm lazy and didn't check the ingredient list.  Any suggestions on conditioners or moisturizers?
Is there a link?  I know the retention is amazing


----------



## cutenss

This is what I use 3x week:
Wash with HairOne Olive Oil
DC with Yes TO Carrots adn Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein/moisture)
Leave ins are GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress (protein/moisture) on hair ONLY
JBCO/MT mixture on scalp only
I also use the Aphogee ProVitamin and Green Tea Reconstructor spray

HTH


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm still searching. 
I did use Silicon Mix and it worked really well.  My hair felt lushous.  I used Joico poo, but i noticed it had salt.  I will use Tresemme Moisture Rich Con for my cowashes.  I <3 that stuff.  I went to Marshall's to see what I could find, but came up empty.  Hopefully I'll find some good stuff and come back and share.  

Fab bought Coppola's System (poo and con) and she loves it.

I appreciate it. This is what we are here for. No I'm lazy and didn't check the ingredient list. Any suggestions on conditioners or moisturizers?
Is there a link? I know the retention is amazing[/quote]


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I meant to jot this down before, thanks for putting it back up.

I'll add these to my list!



cutenss said:


> This is what I use 3x week:
> Wash with HairOne Olive Oil
> DC with Yes TO Carrots adn Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein/moisture)
> Leave ins are GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress (protein/moisture) on hair ONLY
> JBCO/MT mixture on scalp only
> I also use the Aphogee ProVitamin and Green Tea Reconstructor spray
> 
> HTH


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*You guys know what's the biggest challenge I'm having?*

*My hair looks so darned good I want to wear it out everyday!!! *

*I **mean, I've got goals to meet.  I'm supposed to be in protective styles!!*

*I just keep playing in my hair, twirling around curls, feeling the body and bounce, just revelling in the sheer unadulterated fabulousness that is my hair.  *

*Seriously, I haven't felt this way since I was getting relaxed many, many years ago.  My hair had become so fragile, I didn't want to touch it!  I'd go days without combing bcs I didn't want handfuls shedding!*

*God is so faithful to answer prayers...it just takes patience and persistence, huh?*


----------



## donewit-it

The Herbal Essences conditioners (Hello Hydration and Totally twisted) are okay for my co-washes?  I hope so.

I was eyeing the Silicon Mix DC since I can't seem to find a big tub of my beloved Nacidit Olive Conditioner.  I'll pick it up

Is the ORS Aloe Shampoo okay?

What is the proper name of the salt that is no good for our BKT'd hair?  So  I can start checking the ingredient lists.

TIA


----------



## crazydaze911

i barely moisturized my hair when i had the BKT - didnt feel like it needed it. and since the BKT is a coating, i thought maybe it would be a waste anyways b/c it wouldnt penetrate properly.  I still deep conditioned (only for 10 mins max though)..


----------



## crazydaze911

donewit-it said:


> The Herbal Essences conditioners (Hello Hydration and Totally twisted) are okay for my co-washes?  I hope so.
> 
> I was eyeing the Silicon Mix DC since I can't seem to find a big tub of my beloved Nacidit Olive Conditioner.  I'll pick it up
> 
> Is the ORS Aloe Shampoo okay?
> 
> What is the *proper name of the salt *that is no good for our BKT'd hair?  So  I can start checking the ingredient lists.
> 
> TIA



sodium chloride for regular products, sea salt for organic or natural products.  Also beach salt and pool chlorine. not sure if there are others....


----------



## donewit-it

crazydaze911 said:


> i barely moisturized my hair when i had the BKT - didnt feel like it needed it. and since the BKT is a coating, i thought maybe it would be a waste anyways b/c it wouldnt penetrate properly. I still deep conditioned (only for 10 mins max though)..


 

What DC do you use?


----------



## crazydaze911

donewit-it said:


> What DC do you use?



Its been a while since i had the BKT but i think the joico intense hydrator doesnt have salt (PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK cuz i dont remember for sure).  i know for sure i used the aveda moisture remedy (that is color safe aka BKT safe) and aubrey organics.  

I alternated one of these with the global conditioner that came with the BKT kit - this conditioner is supposed to make the BKT last so its full of protein - i just didnt feel comfortable JUST using a protein condish for two months - so i alternated with one of the moisture condishes mentioned above.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *You guys know what's the biggest challenge I'm having?*
> 
> *My hair looks so darned good I want to wear it out everyday!!! *
> 
> *I **mean, I've got goals to meet. I'm supposed to be in protective styles!!*
> 
> *I just keep playing in my hair, twirling around curls, feeling the body and bounce, just reveling in the sheer unadulterated fabulousness that is my hair. *
> 
> *Seriously, I haven't felt this way since I was getting relaxed many, many years ago. My hair had become so fragile, I didn't want to touch it! I'd go days without combing bcs I didn't want handfuls shedding!*
> 
> *God is so faithful to answer prayers...it just takes patience and persistence, huh?*


 
Girl, ain't this the truth!! I am wearing my hair down like everyday. My work people are like "we love the glamorous you"... LOL; (the clears are crazy).. but I was bunning most days and every other week or so I would wear it down. 
I know this needs to come to an end; but I don't like the bun with the straight hair..looks weird to me. So thats why I'm glad I got the rollers for rollersetting (which is improving day by day).



crazydaze911 said:


> i barely moisturized my hair when i had the BKT - didnt feel like it needed it. and since the BKT is a coating, i thought maybe it would be a waste anyways b/c it wouldnt penetrate properly. I still deep conditioned (only for 10 mins max though)..


 
I am feeling the same way; as if my hair doesn't need it. Because when I use them; it makes it feel weighed down a bit. I don't think I will use them until its worn off a bit more.. in 2 weeks it will be a month. Or unless I just put the moisturizers on the scalp where it is a bit wavy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

what about your ends? Are you protecting them w/ moisture and sealing with oil at all BKTers?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

crazydaze911 said:


> i barely moisturized my hair when i had the BKT - didnt feel like it needed it. and since the BKT is a coating, i thought maybe it would be a waste anyways b/c it wouldnt penetrate properly. I still deep conditioned (only for 10 mins max though)..


 2 questions:
1) How often do you wash (or co wash) per week w/ the bkt.

2) How often did you deep condition?


----------



## yodie

Keen said:


> I got mine. I don't know what you mean by same day treatment but It has the same instructions like other BKT. I can't wash it for 72 hours.


 
I thought the OP of that statement was saying that it was a same day treatment like Softliss.


----------



## Keen

So I just did my BKT....

I used QOD Max. I shampoo 3X with the shampoo that came with my order. It took me about 5 minutes to get my hair dry. I wanted to air dry it but I didn't have time. My hair always dry fast. 

I sectioned the hair in 4 parts. I did medium sections. not too small..I pour it onto my hair near my roots but I tried to avoid my roots. I combed it out using a medium tooth comb. once i got all the sections done, I put some more on my ends and comb my entire head. I was going to let them airdry like someone suggested but I was short on time... It ended up being  60% air dried cause I had to do some work. I used a blow dryer to finish up. 

I couldn't flat iron immediately because I had a dental appointment. I was worried because I could still smell the fume. But I figure the hygenist would be wearing a mast... I ended up not seeing the hygenist so it all worked out. 

Then my roommate flat iron my hair for me. She say that I put too much on top of my head even though I didn't think I did. I only used 3 oz of the 5 oz bottle. When she was done immediately my hair felt coated. But as time goes by, it's feeling smoother and softer. I'm constantly touching it ... My hair is VERY straight....... It looks great! but I always wait to for a couple of months for the final verdict since I'm doing this for hair health. I'll probably run the flat iron on it again tomorrow just to make sure it sealed.

I remember someone here mention applying the treatment to towel blot hair. I didn't do that and I'm glad I didn't. Applying it to dry hair let me know if I missed any spot. If my hair was already wet, It would be too hard to figure out if I missed any spot. Good luck ladies. Now I have to figure out what products to use when I wash... which means I have to go back and read this thread again...


----------



## onyxdreams

I wanted to order the OK brand from ebay,does any one have a good seller they can recommend? I also wan to dye my hair before the process,perhaps a semi dye job.I have black hair but would like a brown/goldish highilights can anoyone guide me? Thanks ladies u look awesome!


----------



## onyxdreams

well ladies I ordered softliss today! I'm so excited.


----------



## Titansgirl

onyxdreams said:


> well ladies I ordered softliss today! I'm so excited.



I'm sure that you will be pleased.  Definitely after the 2nd treatment!!!!  Please update us on your results....


----------



## crazydaze911

luckiestdestiny said:


> 2 questions:
> 1) How often do you wash (or co wash) per week w/ the bkt.
> 
> 2) How often did you deep condition?



My schedule remained pretty much the same - co-wash twice a week, shampoo wash once every 1 to 1 1/2 weeks.

I deep condition everytime BUT its only for about 5-10 mins and i dont use heat, just the shower cap while i do everything else i need to do.

The only thing i didnt do with the BKT was use a daily moisturizer  b/c i felt my hair didnt need it anymore - the co-washing twice a week was enough.


----------



## Desarae

I did my BKT with Softliss Chocolate here's the pics

After clarifying and naked Blowdry:











My setup: I had one fan turned backwards to extract the fumes and one fan facing me to guide them out the window. It worked great.





My Supplies:





I used about 2.5 oz of the treatment and applied as directed





The treatment is in the hair, I let it sit for 15 minutes





Blowdrying: I got a little teary eyed when doing the front, the fumes kinda got directed straight in my eye on accident.











Treatment dried in my hair, it felt stiff and tacky, I made my way to my friends house so she could help with the ironing step






After Ironing: It still felt coated and dull, I had her go over each piece about 6-7 times on 450 (Which probably was a mistake) My hair was very straight and felt thick. It had a little swing to it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DesiRae said:


> I did my BKT with Softliss Chocolate here's the pics
> 
> After clarifying and naked Blowdry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup: I had one fan turned backwards to extract the fumes and one fan facing me to guide them out the window. It worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used about 2.5 oz of the treatment and applied as directed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment is in the hair, I let it sit for 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowdrying: I got a little teary eyed when doing the front, the fumes kinda got directed straight in my eye on accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment dried in my hair, it felt stiff and tacky, I made my way to my friends house so she could help with the ironing step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Ironing: It still felt coated and dull, I had her go over each piece about 6-7 times on 450 (Which probably was a mistake) My hair was very straight and felt thick. It had a little swing to it.


Your hair looks great!

You used the Softliss did you do the final rinse and the mask? 

I felt like my hair was coated after using the Softliss too but I figured the final cold rinse would take care of that and it did to for the most part.  I will definitely use less next time.

When I used the Chocolate Keratin, my hair felt smooth swingy like silk after I was finished flat ironing. Perhaps that's the difference between the wash same day formulas and the wash after 4 days formulas.


----------



## Desarae

I could not take pics after the first wash, my camera started acting a fool again. But basically, I have mixed feelings about the whole thing.

1. My hair does not feel stronger than it did before
2. My hair is not any shiner than it was before.
3. My hair is not easier to detangle than it was before
4. The front portion of my hair that is color treated looks as if it has been heat damaged. It's my own fault because I did not instruct her to turn down the iron on that part. I instructed her to iron out my hair like a regular iron out. (That she has done bfore)
5. My roots, which had been touched up 3 days prior to the treatment still look the same, not silky straight.


Overall, my hair looks the same. It feels the same, and my highlighted hair is heat damaged. I just don't know where I went wrong. I trimmed a little of the highlighted part but it still looks frizzy so I believe it is damaged up the shaft, so I'm not going to keep cutting it, I'm just going to keep conditioning it and hopefully it will smooth out a little.

I wet wrapped my hair last night tied with a scarf and airdryed and airdried (as usual), this morning, I combed it down, it doesen't look any "silkier" or different than normal. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from the treatment, but as a relaxed head (almost straight, but not quite) I just didn't notice much of a difference. I was hoping for stronger shinier hair at the least and just I didn't get that.

I am working on borrowing a camera so you guys can see pics of my hair today afer the wash.


----------



## Desarae

AtlantaJJ said:


> Your hair looks great!
> 
> You used the Softliss did you do the final rinse and the mask?
> 
> I felt like my hair was coated after using the Softliss too but I figured the final cold rinse would take care of that and it did to for the most part. I will definitely use less next time.
> 
> When I used the Chocolate Keratin, my hair felt smooth swingy like silk after I was finished flat ironing. Perhaps that's the difference between the wash same day formulas and the wash after 4 days formulas.


 
Thank you.

I did the treatment Wednesday Night

Yes after the 60min wait I did a cold water rinse, my hair still felt funny to me. And did the mask for 5 min and rinsed with cold water. My hair still felt coated after that so I kept rinsing and rinsing and just said forget it. 
Then I wet wrapped it, Thursday morning, it came out very dull looking and the ends were very frizzy. But is was swinging.

So that night Thursday night, (Last Night) I shampooed, DC'd with Aphogee 2 min rinsed, added lacio lacio and wet wrapped again and airdryed. Today, (Friday) my hair looks smoother, except for the highlighted part. But it doesen't look any different than how it looks when I wet wrap it and add leave ins before the treatment. I will post pics of how my hair looks today in a little bit and add them to this post.

Maybe I just didn't need this treatment in the first place, I just wanted stronger (less breakage) , shinier, easier to detangle hair, and I wanted to have straight silky hair without heat, but I guess you can't have it all. My hair feels the same aside from the heat damage, and I know people get better results after the second one, but i'm relaxed, I should have had good results the first time. I'm kinda scared to do it again, because I don't know what to expect now. Maybe it was the brand. I don't know I so wanted to have great results like the rest of you ladies.

My BFF hair turned out good.





I'm starting to think that maybe I should have just left my hair alone : (


----------



## lwilliams1922

has anyone used both global and softliss?
any comparisons?

I've been using global and was planning to try other brands but before i shell out another hundred I'd like any feed back.

The global works well and It seems to be getting better with the less product I use.  I used 1.5 oz on my unrelaxed hair that is almost BST and it looks and feels great.

I still think I need to apply every 6 weeks though.  The product wears of very slowly with each wash but I do think it can last over 2-3 months.  I've always had problems stretching cause my new growth comes in like a jungle.

on my next application in 5-6 weeks i think I will try the touch up that BritanyNic does.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I think the trick to all the BKTs is getting as little product on the hair as possible but making sure each strand is coated. 

One of the symptoms of too much BKT used is hair that not shinny and swinging.  I don't know how I got so lucky my first attempt because I got it just right. With the Softliss I feel l used too much.  Perhaps the consistency of the OK Keratin makes it easier to apply and control during the application. :scratchchc  I put too much on in the back with the Softliss.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DesiRae said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I did the treatment Wednesday Night
> 
> Yes after the 60min wait I did a cold water rinse, my hair still felt funny to me. And did the mask for 5 min and rinsed with cold water. My hair still felt coated after that so I kept rinsing and rinsing and just said forget it.
> Then I wet wrapped it, Thursday morning, it came out very dull looking and the ends were very frizzy. But is was swinging.
> 
> So that night Thursday night, (Last Night) I shampooed, DC'd with Aphogee 2 min rinsed, added lacio lacio and wet wrapped again and airdryed. Today, (Friday) my hair looks smoother, except for the highlighted part. But it doesen't look any different than how it looks when I wet wrap it and add leave ins before the treatment. I will post pics of how my hair looks today in a little bit and add them to this post.
> 
> Maybe I just didn't need this treatment in the first place, I just wanted stronger (less breakage) , shinier, easier to detangle hair, and I wanted to have straight silky hair without heat, but I guess you can't have it all. My hair feels the same aside from the heat damage, and I know people get better results after the second one, but i'm relaxed, I should have had good results the first time. I'm kinda scared to do it again, because I don't know what to expect now. Maybe it was the brand. I don't know I so wanted to have great results like the rest of you ladies.
> 
> My BFF hair turned out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe I should have just left my hair alone : (



I'm sorry you had a not so good experience. I liked using my OK Keratin better than my Sofliss. I have relaxed hair and I definitely got more shine and swing from the OK Keratin. I thought it was my application method but it could be the difference in the products. 

I'm starting to think the formaldehyde makes a difference in the outcome.

I'm not unhappy with my Softliss, just a little less happy than I was with my OK Keratin.


----------



## lwilliams1922

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm sorry you had a not so good experience. I liked using my OK Keratin better than my Sofliss. I have relaxed hair and I definitely got more shine and swing from the OK Keratin. I thought it was my application method but it could be the difference in the products.
> 
> I'm starting to think the formaldehyde makes a difference in the outcome.
> 
> I'm not unhappy with my Softliss, just a little less happy than I was with my OK Keratin.



how are the fumes with the softliss vs the ok keratin?

I don't remember any fumes when I tried the QOD gold, (but DD said she did)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> has anyone used both global and softliss?
> any comparisons?
> 
> I've been using global and was planning to try other brands but before i shell out another hundred I'd like any feed back.
> 
> The global works well and It seems to be getting better with the less product I use.  I used 1.5 oz on my unrelaxed hair that is almost BST and it looks and feels great.
> 
> I still think I need to apply every 6 weeks though.  The product wears of very slowly with each wash but I do think it can last over 2-3 months.  I've always had problems stretching cause my new growth comes in like a jungle.
> 
> on my next application in 5-6 weeks i think I will try the touch up that BritanyNic does.


I didn't use global but I used OK with 2%. I think the 2% and 4% are better in my opinion.  Everyone is different though...


----------



## Keen

lwilliams1922 said:


> how are the fumes with the softliss vs the ok keratin?
> 
> I don't remember any fumes when I tried the QOD gold, (but DD said she did)


 
There were fumes with QOD but my roomate sat me down with my back facing the door leading outside and she was standing behind me. That really helped. She didn't even use a mask. Before that she was fuming on the first strand. Plus our air condioner had just went out that day.


----------



## *fabulosity*

DesiRae said:


> I did my BKT with Softliss Chocolate here's the pics
> 
> After clarifying and naked Blowdry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup: I had one fan turned backwards to extract the fumes and one fan facing me to guide them out the window. It worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Supplies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used about 2.5 oz of the treatment and applied as directed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment is in the hair, I let it sit for 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blowdrying: I got a little teary eyed when doing the front, the fumes kinda got directed straight in my eye on accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment dried in my hair, it felt stiff and tacky, I made my way to my friends house so she could help with the ironing step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Ironing: It still felt coated and dull, I had her go over each piece about 6-7 times on 450 (Which probably was a mistake) My hair was very straight and felt thick. It had a little swing to it.


 
Pretty! Love your highlights! And your set up.. My set up was jankier than that.. lol (ask Eisani).. lol!

ETA: Where is the mask part? Did I miss that part?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> how are the fumes with the softliss vs the ok keratin?
> 
> I don't remember any fumes when I tried the QOD gold, (but DD said she did)


I had the fans blowing so hard both times that it wasn't bad. The fumes were stronger with the OK than Softliss but not enough to make me choose one over the other.


----------



## Desarae

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think the trick to all the BKTs is getting as little product on the hair as possible but making sure each strand is coated.
> 
> One of the symptoms of too much BKT used is hair that not shinny and swinging. I don't know how I got so lucky my first attempt because I got it just right. With the Softliss I feel l used too much. Perhaps the consistency of the OK Keratin makes it easier to apply and control during the application. :scratchchc I put too much on in the back with the Softliss.


 

I thought I did a good job of doing that, but I don't know erplexed


----------



## Desarae

*fabulosity* said:


> Pretty! Love your highlights! And your set up.. My set up was jankier than that.. lol (ask Eisani).. lol!
> 
> ETA: Where is the mask part? Did I miss that part?


 

Thanks! 

The highlighted part of my hair is now heat damaged. I didn't turn the iron down when i got to that part and now it looks all frizzy and crunchy. (I'm sad)

I didn't take pics of the mask part or the final product yet. I'm working on it now.


----------



## sheba1

All this beautiful hair!   I have to come back to go into details.  Things have been crazy crazy busy.  

Mystic, Congratulations!!!!  I'm so very happy to hear of your great results on the second time around.  I'm telling you, you and I were so in the same boat.  The difference between the 1st and 2nd was so dramatic.  Girlfriend, you just wait, though, til month three!


----------



## silvergirl

hmmm.. i may have to wait to hear more results..... esp with softliss. also im thinking that my hair is not as long as id like yet, id prefer if it were bsl before i wore it out straight. and i think waiting the year will give me time to think, and  also as more results come in ill have a better idea of which brand id prefer or even if i need the treatment at all.

it sucks cause now i need to think about what i want to do with my hair during this years grow out process,


----------



## yodie

I experienced alot of fumes with Global.  My eyes were stinging, my nose was runny and I had to cough.  Didn't experience any of that with Softliss.  (This is when I applied Tallnomad's Softliss BKT).  We had to use a tiny portion of Global.

DesiRae, I'm sorry you're not happy with your results.  I know some ladies experienced better results with the second wash/treatment.  Do you think it might work a little better if you try the treatment a second time? I know you may be a little leery right now.


----------



## onyxdreams

Desirae I hope it gets better.Someone said perhaps a second treatment might help.
Now I'm worried,I ordered softliss last night.


----------



## donewit-it

My softliss was shipped back for an insufficient address

I AM HOT!

I at least have enought to do my daughter's second application.

I was all syked and ready to spend another 5 hours on my own hair.  Oh well.

I have to wait til they resend it.


----------



## sheba1

silvergirl said:


> hmmm.. i may have to wait to hear more results..... esp with softliss. also im thinking that my hair is not as long as id like yet, id prefer if it were bsl before i wore it out straight. and i think waiting the year will give me time to think, and  also as more results come in ill have a better idea of which brand id prefer or even if i need the treatment at all.
> 
> it sucks cause now i need to think about what i want to do with my hair during this years grow out process,



I enjoy the treatment for many more reasons than wearing my hair straight.  In fact, I only wear my hair straight on the day I do the treatment.

I think Cutenss is the same way and I think she really likes OK Keratin for wash n go's.  I use Global.  I have Softliss, but I'm going to wait on using it for a bit.  Loving my Global 2% still.


----------



## Desarae

yodie said:


> I experienced alot of fumes with Global. My eyes were stinging, my nose was runny and I had to cough. Didn't experience any of that with Softliss. (This is when I applied Tallnomad's Softliss BKT). We had to use a tiny portion of Global.
> 
> DesiRae, I'm sorry you're not happy with your results. I know some ladies experienced better results with the second wash/treatment. Do you think it might work a little better if you try the treatment a second time? I know you may be a little leery right now.


 

I want to try it again, I admit, I am a little shook right now shoot I came from this bc 22 months ago and I don't wanna go back right now. I think it may have been the brand, I may have better luck with the "wait 4 days" treatment, I want silky shiny strong results and I didn't get that from Softliss on MY hair. My hair is not any worse off, but it's really not any better either 

I just feel like I may be doing too much because the treatment didn't really do anything for me thus far.  Maybe if I was natural or had really thick hair I would be more wowed by it, again I did it for the strength and shine more than anything and my hair just doesen't feel stronger or shiniererplexed


----------



## Desarae

onyxdreams said:


> Desirae I hope it gets better.Someone said perhaps a second treatment might help.
> Now I'm worried,I ordered softliss last night.


 
Thanks for your concern. Don't freak out, your results may be great, the only advice I have is be careful with the heat, it's not going to get super duper silky no matter how many times you go over it with the iron. You judge the results when you wash it out and dry your hair again.

Good luck:wink2:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

DesiRae, don't be discouraged.  
You just had great hair (strong, silky, shiny) to start with. 

For _me_, this treatment didn't make my hair straighter, it just keeps it from frizzing.  I'm transitioning and when i get my typical hair blown out and flat ironed, it's straight as a pin, shiny and silky.  

I have the same thing with Softliss BKT, however, my hair doesn't revert as quickly when i'm in humidity or exercising rolleyes, perspiring heavily, and the like.  I'm able to keep my straight styles longer.

I don't feel my hair being stronger, either.  As I posted before, i still have some breakage - not as much - but, breakage nonetheless.  

Perhaps it's the brand?  This is a different version of the bkt, after all.  I'm only on week 3 and there are more experienced bkt'ers than I.  But, all claims are that bkt fills in keratin that's missing from damaged hair.  I just assume that your hair is very, very healthy.  You should be very, very happy about that.

Besides, your hair looks great!  <3 the highlights!!  When my hair gets healthier, i'm gonna rock some, myself.

You did nothing wrong.



DesiRae said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I did the treatment Wednesday Night
> 
> Yes after the 60min wait I did a cold water rinse, my hair still felt funny to me. And did the mask for 5 min and rinsed with cold water. My hair still felt coated after that so I kept rinsing and rinsing and just said forget it.
> Then I wet wrapped it, Thursday morning, it came out very dull looking and the ends were very frizzy. But is was swinging.
> 
> So that night Thursday night, (Last Night) I shampooed, DC'd with Aphogee 2 min rinsed, added lacio lacio and wet wrapped again and airdryed. Today, (Friday) my hair looks smoother, except for the highlighted part. But it doesen't look any different than how it looks when I wet wrap it and add leave ins before the treatment. I will post pics of how my hair looks today in a little bit and add them to this post.
> 
> Maybe I just didn't need this treatment in the first place, I just wanted stronger (less breakage) , shinier, easier to detangle hair, and I wanted to have straight silky hair without heat, but I guess you can't have it all. My hair feels the same aside from the heat damage, and I know people get better results after the second one, but i'm relaxed, I should have had good results the first time. I'm kinda scared to do it again, because I don't know what to expect now. Maybe it was the brand. I don't know I so wanted to have great results like the rest of you ladies.
> 
> My BFF hair turned out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe I should have just left my hair alone : (


----------



## Reinventing21

Hey DesiRae!  In the youtube videos of Softliss, there is a girl that is relaxed with damaged hair and they say she will need two or three treatments to get the full effect.  I am too hoping for better results with the second treatment.  HTH!


----------



## Jetblackhair

yodie said:


> Another question for the BKT'ers. I'd like to have black, thick hair. My concerns are:
> 
> I'm doing research and everyone says that henna/inidigo will dye and thicken my strands. I also want to eventually BKT.
> 
> *Is anyone using BKT/Henna/Indigo with success?* Forgive me if this has already been discussed.
> 
> Anyone notice thicker hair with BKT?
> Thanks.


 
Great question because I love my henna & indigo, mostly for color and then thickness.


----------



## cutenss

So I just did another BKT on my hair.  It is about a week early, but I was bored.  I realize that:  LESS IS MORE!  I used QOD this time and last month.  Well when I did last month, my hair did not turn out well.  It was heavy(in a BAD way), dull, and even frizzed up on me.  Well today, It is shiny, soft, smooth, and SWANGIN!  Like I am use to.  And it is all becaue I used wwwaaayyy less product.  I have a tendency to be heavy handed with products.  You cannot do that with BKT.  I poured a small amount of product into my hands and put it on my hair, that I had parted into 4 big sections sections.  THEN just combed it through for about 10 minutes.  Getting rid of any excess on the comb.  I then blow dried my hair with minimal manipulation.  Just finger combing.  Then flat ironed as usual.  The QOD BKT is VERY concentrated, and I realize that now.  I ended up using about 1.5-2oz.  I hope this helps other BKT'ers new and old.  LESS IS MORE


----------



## Ladybelle

cutenss said:


> So I just did another BKT on my hair. It is about a week early, but I was bored.  I realize that: LESS IS MORE! I used QOD this time and last month. Well when I did last month, my hair did not turn out well. It was heavy(in a BAD way), dull, and even frizzed up on me. Well today, It is shiny, soft, smooth, and SWANGIN! Like I am use to. And it is all becaue I used wwwaaayyy less product. I have a tendency to be heavy handed with products. You cannot do that with BKT. I poured a small amount of product into my hands and put it on my hair, that I had parted into 4 big sections sections. THEN just combed it through for about 10 minutes. Getting rid of any excess on the comb. I then blow dried my hair with minimal manipulation. Just finger combing. Then flat ironed as usual. The QOD BKT is VERY concentrated, and I realize that now. I ended up using about 1.5-2oz. I hope this helps other BKT'ers new and old. LESS IS MORE


 

Thanks for the tip! I just ordered QOD GOLD from ebay and can't wait for it to get here!  

I do have some questions for anyone who may have the answer: *what kind of blowdryer do you use??* Do you use a plain handheld? A handheld with comb attachment? Or do you sit under a hooded dryer??

just curious. I'm going to have to buy a dryer and want to know which one to buy for my BKT. 

*does anyone do any type of pretreating??* I pressed my hair today and plan to just leave it be until my BKT gets here.

*does it matter what my hair condition is now?* I'm a thick headed 4b,  and my hair is in decent condition. 

I've been growing my hair out for the past 18 months with braids, went through the big chop and am now reaching neck length (which is the longest my hair has been in a loonn time) THANKS LHCF!! but anyway-- the BKT doesn't hinder growth does it?? *Any special instructions to not only maintain growth but keep growing with BKT??* 

thanks so much!!! I'm sorry if these questions have been answered before, but this is a very long thread.


----------



## Dak

Hello all you BKT experts!

I ordered the Softliss for my next treatment and have been reviewing the directions.  
This isn't clear to me:

"After application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3 massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry."

OK, does the "wash hair with cold water" mean shampoo again with a non-sulfate shampoo?  Or do they mean just rinse with cold water?  

Also, does it matter with this product if you color on the same day?  

Thanks


----------



## ROZELIDA_80

Dak said:


> Hello all you BKT experts!
> 
> I ordered the Softliss for my next treatment and have been reviewing the directions.
> This isn't clear to me:
> 
> "After application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3 massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry."
> 
> OK, does the "wash hair with cold water" mean shampoo again with a non-sulfate shampoo?  Or do they mean just rinse with cold water?
> 
> Also, does it matter with this product if you color on the same day?
> 
> Thanks




Wash means "just rinse with cold water" based on youtube videos.

Color prior to BKT is fine based on comments from several people in this thread.


----------



## Dak

asuperwoman said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just ordered QOD GOLD from ebay and can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> I do have some questions for anyone who may have the answer: *what kind of blowdryer do you use??* Do you use a plain handheld? A handheld with comb attachment? Or do you sit under a hooded dryer??
> 
> just curious. I'm going to have to buy a dryer and want to know which one to buy for my BKT.
> 
> *does anyone do any type of pretreating??* I pressed my hair today and plan to just leave it be until my BKT gets here.
> 
> *does it matter what my hair condition is now?* I'm a thick headed 4b,  and my hair is in decent condition.
> 
> I've been growing my hair out for the past 18 months with braids, went through the big chop and am now reaching neck length (which is the longest my hair has been in a loonn time) THANKS LHCF!! but anyway-- the BKT doesn't hinder growth does it?? *Any special instructions to not only maintain growth but keep growing with BKT??*
> 
> thanks so much!!! I'm sorry if these questions have been answered before, but this is a very long thread.



The last treatment I did was with the QOD.  One of the hardest things about this process is the clarifying shampoo you use prior to application.  It essentially strips your hair of any product/oils/conditioners.  So natural hair at that point is very fragile, any type of blow dryer will work, heck, you could probably air dry if you had the time.  Some ladies wash their hair in sections, which makes it easier to detangle once wet.  I don't see where a pre-treatment will do any good, since the clarifying shampoo is going to remove it, unless you see that it will help with detangling.  

No way will this hinder any growth, just be sure and have the right shampoo on hand (no sodium sulfate).  Good luck!  Take pictures!


----------



## donewit-it

I just finished a treatment on my daughter's hair.  I can't get over the softness of her hair and not having to apply any finishing product.  I did the first treatment two weeks ago.

I don't plan on doing another treatment until 6 weeks from now.


Question.  Is anyone transitioning with this product?  I notice that after I rinse out step 2 of the Softliss, her newgrowth waves back up.  After step 3, her newgrowth is incredibly soft, but still wavy until I blowdry.  (Not so much as the first treatment though)

Is this a straightener or just a softener and strenghtener?


----------



## grnidmonster

How long did you wait before doing the second treatment? I did softliss and my hair is great. I did it on Monday so it has been five days. I am seeing some small broken pieces from the end (when I play with it) but, I had bad ends to begin with. The hair itself has been soft and silky since I washed after the flat iron. 
bout my questions.
My hair was extremely damaged and feels much better now but, I am wondering if it will be and feel even better after application two? I used to henna/indigo and deceided to cellophane after reading that Henna/indigo and BKT dont work well together. The cellophane and the BKT made my fine, thin hair feel much thicker and stronger. Hope that helps someone who is on the fence and cant wait to hear from ya'll.


----------



## Ladybelle

Dak said:


> The last treatment I did was with the QOD. One of the hardest things about this process is the clarifying shampoo you use prior to application. It essentially strips your hair of any product/oils/conditioners. So natural hair at that point is very fragile, any type of blow dryer will work, heck, you could probably air dry if you had the time. Some ladies wash their hair in sections, which makes it easier to detangle once wet. I don't see where a pre-treatment will do any good, since the clarifying shampoo is going to remove it, unless you see that it will help with detangling.
> 
> No way will this hinder any growth, just be sure and have the right shampoo on hand (no sodium sulfate). Good luck! Take pictures!


 

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. I appreciate it. I'll most definitely take before and after pics.


----------



## Mystic

Awww, thank you sweet S .  I flat ironed my hair today for the first and it was blinging!  I get good shine on my natural hair but flat iron, WOW!  Unfortunately, this makes me want to flat iron more which is a big no no.  BKT is great but I might have to go on a weave challenge to get my hands out of my hair .



sheba1 said:


> All this beautiful hair!   I have to come back to go into details.  Things have been crazy crazy busy.
> 
> Mystic, Congratulations!!!!  I'm so very happy to hear of your great results on the second time around.  I'm telling you, you and I were so in the same boat.  The difference between the 1st and 2nd was so dramatic.  *Girlfriend, you just wait, though, til month three!*


----------



## cutenss

asuperwoman said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just ordered QOD GOLD from ebay and can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> I do have some questions for anyone who may have the answer: *what kind of blowdryer do you use??* Do you use a plain handheld? A handheld with comb attachment? Or do you sit under a hooded dryer??
> 
> just curious. I'm going to have to buy a dryer and want to know which one to buy for my BKT.
> 
> *does anyone do any type of pretreating??* I pressed my hair today and plan to just leave it be until my BKT gets here.
> 
> *does it matter what my hair condition is now?* I'm a thick headed 4b,  and my hair is in decent condition.
> 
> I've been growing my hair out for the past 18 months with braids, went through the big chop and am now reaching neck length (which is the longest my hair has been in a loonn time) THANKS LHCF!! but anyway-- the BKT doesn't hinder growth does it?? *Any special instructions to not only maintain growth but keep growing with BKT??*
> 
> thanks so much!!! I'm sorry if these questions have been answered before, but this is a very long thread.



I will answer your questions in the order they were asked(per my opinion and experience):

I used a hand held lowdryer.  It is a BabyLiss Ceramic.  I di have a diffuser on the end.  The "HOT SOX".  I think any handheld will do.  Do not use the comb attachment.  Its not necessary.

No pertreating needed.  You are going to clarify wash anyway.

It doesn't matter what condition your hair is in, BKT can handle it.  From my research(and I did A LOT of it), the more damage the hair the better.

BKT should help with hair growth in the fact that your hair will not require much manipulation when wet.  WHich means you can wash and deep condition more often.  I wash /DC 3x a week.  Wash n gos are a staple for many BKT'ers here.  Make sure that you watch the ingredients in the products you use post BKT.  NO sodium chloride(salt), and SLS, because they can strip your BKT.  And remember your protein/moisture balance.

HTH 

ETA: This is what I use 3x week:
Wash with HairOne Olive Oil
DC with Yes TO Carrots adn Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein/moisture)
Leave ins are GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress (protein/moisture) on hair ONLY
JBCO/MT mixture on scalp only
I also use the Aphogee ProVitamin and Green Tea Reconstructor spray


----------



## Ladybelle

cutenss said:


> I will answer your questions in the order they were asked(per my opinion and experience):
> 
> I used a hand held lowdryer. It is a BabyLiss Ceramic. I di have a diffuser on the end. The "HOT SOX". I think any handheld will do. *Do not use the comb attachment. Its not necessary.*
> 
> No pertreating needed. You are going to clarify wash anyway.
> 
> It doesn't matter what condition your hair is in, BKT can handle it. From my research(and I did A LOT of it), the more damage the hair the better.
> 
> BKT should help with hair growth in the fact that your hair will not require much manipulation when wet. *WHich means you can wash and deep condition more often. I wash /DC 3x a week. Wash n gos are a staple for many BKT'ers here. *Make sure that you watch the ingredients in the products you use post BKT. NO sodium chloride(salt), and SLS, because they can strip your BKT. And remember your protein/moisture balance.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ETA: This is what I use 3x week:
> Wash with HairOne Olive Oil
> DC with Yes TO Carrots adn Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein/moisture)
> Leave ins are GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress (protein/moisture) on hair ONLY
> JBCO/MT mixture on scalp only
> I also use the Aphogee ProVitamin and Green Tea Reconstructor spray


 
You sound like a BKT pro!  i will certainly take heed to your advice. Especially thanks to the first bolded, i would have used the comb attachment had you not said anything. And, at the second bolded :  I'm looking forward to that. Now, I don't co-wash at all (when I'm not in braids) and I only dc once every two -three weeks because it's a JOB to do so.  Sounds like my hair is going to love bkt! 

thanks again! 


You helped out a lot.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I just washed out my home BKT. I was very pleased with the results. I did have to re-flatiron my hair after the first day because the southern louisiana humidity was way tooo much for my hair. But days 1-4 were great. I was very careful to moisturize my ends and edges. 

I planned on rollersetting with the BKT to help me with retention, but I ran out of time so I slicked it back into a ponytail to let it airdry. My hair is almost completely dry and its very soft. I combed my curls out so its not curly but its straight and big with no frizz. In the morning I plan on flat ironing it straight again, straight from the airdry. Depending on the results, I may give up on roller-setting for the time being and just airdry, then flat-iron.  

Sorry no pics of days 1-4, I'm traveling and I left my camera behind.


----------



## Keen

Is Hawaiian Silk 14-in-1 safe for BKT hair? I checked the ingredients and I didnt see any sodium or sulfate


----------



## onyxdreams

I can't wait til my softliss gets here.I was in braids til friday, I have washed and conditioned my hair over the weekend.My hair is natural,I'm wearing a short braid out. I "so would like to use BKT for retention and maintenance


----------



## *fabulosity*

Fab's Updated BKT Regimen!

Poos:
Keratin Complex Color Care (gotta make my Caoba colorshowers last) 1x per week
Blended Beauty Soy Cream Shampoo (really makes my hair soft) 1x per week OR
Curls Cleansing Cream (no sodium chloride; but does have a sodium product)

Conditioners:
Keratin Complex Daily Conditioner (I use this as my starter conditioner for every wash; especially if I don't use the Poo)
2nd Conditioners
Yes to Tomatoes Con
Yes to Cucumbers Con
Curls Coconut Sublime (for Cowashing)

Leave Ins:
Giovannini Vitaprofusion (spray heat activated treatment)
Keratin Complex Infusion
KBB Super Silky or Jasmine's MR for blowdrying/flat ironing
KBB Nectar for rollersets (find my hair needs something heavier)

Morrocan Oil (Flat ironing)
HV Avosoya Oil (Rollersets; also because hair needs something heavier)

Rollersetting spray bottle: Water 3 squirts of YTsomething conditioner (shaken up)

Finishing: Keratin Complex Thermo Shine

Nightly Regimen.. moisturize with Super Silky or Jasmine's MR.. seal with Moroccan oil.. and wrap with silk scarf.


----------



## Moniquenuss

I am soooooo excited! I'm taking my twist out today and I'm doing my first ever BKT tomorrow!  I'm using global which I ordered from ebay. 
I just have a quick question. I have a flat iron that only goes up to 410. Do any of you think this will be a major problem? I am relaxed and I remember reading somewhere that because of that I may not need it to be all the way up. I tried to read though this thread for reviews, but there are just way to many pages! 
Well... Wish me luck!
I'm looking forward to hearing from you ladies! 
Oh and if some of the spacing is off sorry, I'm using a blackberry and everything is narrow! 
Smooches!


----------



## onyxdreams

Ladies I ordered my softliss Thursday and guess what my box was waiting for me this afternoon.I'm so excited.I'm coloring my hair right now and debating if I should just go for BKT or get some rest and BKT tomorrow.


----------



## pattyr5

I bought a Keratin Conditioning Treatment system at my local BSS.  It's called Novex Chocolate...anyone every heard of it??  Any reviews??


----------



## Titansgirl

onyxdreams said:


> Ladies I ordered my softliss Thursday and guess what my box was waiting for me this afternoon.I'm so excited.I'm coloring my hair right now and debating if I should just go for BKT or get some rest and BKT tomorrow.



The softliss process takes up to about 4 to 5 hours before completion.  Make sure you're not tired.  If you are able to do it in the morning, that would be better.

I'm just thinking about your energy level.... but if oyu're gunho...DO IT!!!!


----------



## donewit-it

onyxdreams said:


> Ladies I ordered my softliss Thursday and guess what my box was waiting for me this afternoon.I'm so excited.I'm coloring my hair right now and debating if I should just go for BKT or get some rest and BKT tomorrow.


 

DO IT NOW, DO IT NOW, DO IT NOW


----------



## Mystic

FYI, I got the product today and it was misleading.  One section said, _same day treatment_, yet the container says to leave product in hair for 2-4 days.  I will follow the latter.



yodie said:


> I didn't know QOD was a same day treatment.  Hmmm.. 5oz for $25 is great!!


----------



## onyxdreams

Titan thank you for the advice of course I'm like Donewit -it. I had to to try it tonight.right nowI'm waiting for my 60 minutes and then I'll apply the mask. I can't say my hair is straight however,I'ma 4bzzzzz-something so I had tight kinks. my hair is straight poofy. I'm still happy because I wasn't going after straight so yippeee. i'm happy


----------



## onyxdreams

Mystic said:


> FYI, I got the product today and it was misleading. One section said, _same day treatment_, yet the container says to leave product in hair for 2-4 days. I will follow the latter.


 
oh good luck Mystic,if you don't feel comfortable just return it and sitethe confusing directions.


----------



## sheba1

onyxdreams said:


> Titan thank you for the advice of course I'm like Donewit -it. I had to to try it tonight.right nowI'm waiting for my 60 minutes and then I'll apply the mask. I can't say my hair is straight however,I'ma 4bzzzzz-something so I had tight kinks. my hair is straight poofy. I'm still happy because I wasn't going after straight so yippeee. i'm happy



Congrats, Onyxdreams.   I don't see why you can't wait til the morning to do the mask and the cold rinse, if you want to get some rest.


----------



## Mystic

Would love to see your result.



onyxdreams said:


> Titan thank you for the advice of course I'm like Donewit -it. I had to to try it tonight.right nowI'm waiting for my 60 minutes and then I'll apply the mask. I can't say my hair is straight however,I'ma 4bzzzzz-something so I had tight kinks. my hair is straight poofy. I'm still happy because I wasn't going after straight so yippeee. i'm happy


----------



## donewit-it

Where are the pictures?  I too was not looking for straight hair.  Maybe for it to fall a little and stronger hair.  Good luck.  I watching for the mailman everyday waiting for my package!!!!!

It is real lovely on relaxed hair.


----------



## Lucia

I need an opinion on which flat iron would be best for BKT. 

Bellissima Titanium Ionic 1 1/4" Flat Iron

Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium Wet-To-Dry Flat Iron 1 1/2"

Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium Flat Iron
1 1/2"

Babyliss Nano titanium Flat Iron 1"


----------



## onyxdreams

Hey ladies i'm back with my reveiw of the softliss. A few facts first,I removed my braids last thursday,my hair is all natural except a few end strands in the front.I followed the directions from the package except for the naked blow dry,I air dried my hair until it was 90% dry.then I applied the chocolate Keratin.My eys did feel a slight tingle/burning sensation and my throat got dry.I used two fans, an open window and air conditioner on 75. I dont have a comb attachment on my dryer so I use the brush method.After blow drying I straighten my hair on 420 with three passes,(NO odor) my hair came out as if I was post relaxer.It was poofy but straight. I waited the 60minutes before using the mask. the mask is pure heaven.my hair felt silky and well moisturized(under the shower).Once out and toweled dry  hair felt strong healthy and thick. I didnt want an more heat in my hair so I braided my hair.My hair almost feels the same as before the process.My relax strands are straight for sure and the back of my head which is a different texture is extremely soft with huge curls like a 4A.


----------



## onyxdreams

!. I wanted to try this proces and Now I have, Ican see the benefits andI believe it is one that can be build upon. I think for natural 4b's each application will give you a different result.
2.I'm not sure the work and labor and heat are worth me trying this again,I rather henna,it is actually less work.These are just my thoughts for the moment.
3.I will however BKT my relaxed daugther,this processis great for transitions.
4.My blow drying skills are horrible and I think if I had the comb attachment or better skills my hair could have been straighter (real talk).
4. all in all I'm happy with my adventure, I'm glad I tried BKT and I won't rule it out for the future.

Thank you all for your help ,I have no clue how to post pictures


----------



## Ladybelle

*I did my first BKT.*  Last night, I used QOD gold and I'm not as thrilled with the results as I had hoped to be. The ends especially are still course - it only took me about 3 hours total.  The fumes were not bad at all- in fact, I did most of it without the mask.  I actually thought it smelled good although the clarifying shampoo stinks imho.  I didn't do anymore than 6-7 passes with the flat iron. 

A couple of things to mention: there is a reason not to apply this stuff near or on the scalp, my scalp didn't burn but it was a tingling sensation upon heat application.  I only used half of the 4 ounces.

My hair looks & feels thirsty to me after the BKT. I really want to deep condition it and see how it looks after that. The shine and swang isn't what I'd hoped for.  My hair is short (barely grazing the nape). I'm hoping to be happier with the result on wash day which is Saturday night.  *How soon can I do this again??*  I would like to try to get better results ASAP.  I do have virgin natural 4b/cnapp hair and I didn't do any pre-coloring or anything, so I guess my expectations may have been a little high.

This morning, I put my hair in a pony tail and put on my half wig.  I know you're not supposed to bend the hair until wash day, but I'm so disgusted with the ends- I don't care. I'm not giving up on it, as I think it will only get better- just wanted to give my honest review at this point. 


I'm at work, but will post pics later this evening.


----------



## crazydaze911

you can try it again in about a month.  As a note for everyone, i dont think u can judge the BKT results UNTIL you've had it done AT LEAST ONCE at a salon.  After that, try it at home all you want, but i would recommend splurging for your first time... just mho


----------



## Keen

asuperwoman said:


> *I did my first BKT.*  Last night, I used QOD gold and I'm not as thrilled with the results as I had hoped to be. The ends especially are still course - it only took me about 3 hours total.  The fumes were not bad at all- in fact, I did most of it without the mask.  I actually thought it smelled good although the clarifying shampoo stinks imho.  I didn't do anymore than 6-7 passes with the flat iron.
> 
> A couple of things to mention:* there is a reason not to apply this stuff near or on the scalp, my scalp didn't burn but it was a tingling sensation upon heat application.*  I only used half of the 4 ounces.
> 
> My hair looks & feels thirsty to me after the BKT. I really want to deep condition it and see how it looks after that. The shine and swang isn't what I'd hoped for.  My hair is short (barely grazing the nape). I'm hoping to be happier with the result on wash day which is Saturday night.  *How soon can I do this again??*  I would like to try to get better results ASAP.  I do have virgin natural 4b/cnapp hair and I didn't do any pre-coloring or anything, so I guess my expectations may have been a little high.
> 
> This morning, I put my hair in a pony tail and put on my half wig.  I know you're not supposed to bend the hair until wash day, but I'm so disgusted with the ends- I don't care. I'm not giving up on it, as I think it will only get better- just wanted to give my honest review at this point.
> 
> 
> I'm at work, but will post pics later this evening.



I applied BKT to my sister's hair with no gloves. At first my hands were extremely dry and they had that prune look (like when you hand had been soaked in water). It took two weeks for them to get back to normal. I'm assuming it would do the same to my scalp. Although the damage was not permanent I would rather not do that to my scalp. It can't be a healthy condition for hair growth.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My guess is that natural non-porous hair would get little benefit from the BKT because it has nothing to adhere to. That's why they say it works best on hair that has been chemically processed.

I have naturally porous hair that is chemically processed so it loves the BKT. I'm guessing people with course natural non-porous hair don't get notable results.  I could be wrong, its just a theory.


----------



## Ladybelle

Keen said:


> I applied BKT to my sister's hair with no gloves. At first my hands were extremely dry and they had that prune look (like when you hand had been soaked in water). It took two weeks for them to get back to normal. I'm assuming it would do the same to my scalp. Although the damage was not permanent I would rather not do that to my scalp. It can't be a healthy condition for hair growth.


 
weeks? man, that certainly doesn't sound like a good condition for the scalp. I didn't get it on my scalp - but i think I applied it too close.  the 1/4 way from scalp rule will be followed to a tee next time.


----------



## Ladybelle

AtlantaJJ said:


> My guess is that natural non-porous hair would get little benefit from the BKT because it has nothing to adhere to. That's why they say it works best on hair that has been chemically processed.
> 
> I have naturally porous hair that is chemically processed so it loves the BKT. I'm guessing people with course natural non-porous hair don't get notable results. I could be wrong, its just a theory.


 
I did some more digging, and have been told naturals may have to wait until the 2nd or 3rd treatment to get the best results. I'm okay with that, I saw noticeable results but not the drastic results I expected. I'll certainly be doing it again.  I guess for a natural, BKT is like fine wine- it gets better with time.


----------



## beana

Quick question: Are you ladies still doing ACV rinses in between BKT treatments? I love BKT results on my hair, but ACV rinses keep my sensitive scalp in check.


----------



## blissy

asuperwoman said:


> *I did my first BKT.* *How soon can I do this again??* .



Welcome to bit land. 
To answer your question, you can repeat in a week. A few of us naturals did our first two treatments back to back with a positive result.

Good luck.


----------



## addaboutmyhair

Hey everyone. I'm so ftustrated. I have texlaxed 4b hair. I did my first BKT in a salon and the next 2 myself at home. My roots are simply not taking that well! It's so annoying. I follow all the steps so carefully and my hair just doesn't get as straight. Any ideas where I could be going wrong?


----------



## *fabulosity*

addaboutmyhair said:


> Hey everyone. I'm so ftustrated. I have texlaxed 4b hair. I did my first BKT in a salon and the next 2 myself at home. My roots are simply not taking that well! It's so annoying. I follow all the steps so carefully and my hair just doesn't get as straight. Any ideas where I could be going wrong?


 
My roots still wave up a bit; but I figure that's okay. I wash frequently so I'm probably washing it off..

I think that concentrating at the roots with the quick tapping motion. Like opening and closing really quick helps to seal the treatment in at the roots better. I also think that the next time I do it... I will use the sedu shortie to concentrate at the roots and the edges and see what results I get.


----------



## *fabulosity*

crazydaze911 said:


> you can try it again in about a month. As a note for everyone, i dont think u can judge the BKT results UNTIL you've had it done AT LEAST ONCE at a salon. After that, try it at home all you want, but i would recommend splurging for your first time... just mho


 
I think this is probably important for naturals with really thick or really resistant hair. And probably they are nervous to use the amount of heat that it requires to really sink the product in. I say use the heat as directed at the time of service to avoid using it later.

And then there's people who are probably circumventing the directions. I.e.... not washing all of the recommended times with the clarifying poo, or not blow drying for both steps, or not doing the recommended amount of passes with the flat iron.. etc. Great if some people get the results they are looking for not doing it; but if the person does not.. perhaps they need to go and follow the directions.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ladybelle

blissy said:


> Welcome to bit land.
> To answer your question, you can repeat in a week. A few of us naturals did our first two treatments back to back with a positive result.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Then a week it is.  Can you elaborate on back to back or is that the week you mentioned?


----------



## sheba1

blissy said:


> Welcome to bit land.
> To answer your question, you can repeat in a week. A few of us naturals did our first two treatments back to back with a positive result.
> 
> Good luck.



Agreed   There was a dramatic difference in my hair from the 1st to 2nd application.  I waited 5 days and the pics of each of those treatments are in my fotki.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Hi Ladies!!!! I have finally finished reading this thread and boy I am exhausted!!!! Thank you for all the information. (Brain Hurts) Ok, I am almost ready to take the plunge and order a BKT Tx but I am still unsure what is best for me as far as price, getting my hair straight and convenience. I am relaxed/texlaxed with 11 weeks post ng. I've narrowed my search down to Softliss for the 1 day Tx. OK Treatment for the price and next day Tx and a BKT Tx called BKS I saw on Ebay but I haven't read any reviews about it except for the sellers reviews. It supposedly has 55x more keratin than other brands, is $49.95 with 8 oz shampoo, 8 oz conditioner and 8 oz tx and it is a 2 day tx. I did research the ingredients in it, and if someone would be so kind as to give me their input, I would greatly appreciate it:

The ingredients in BKS original BKT Treatment: 
INGRIDIENTS:AQUA/,AL GRAIN,AMINO ACIDS, , AMODIMETHICONE, APPLE FRUIT EXTRACT , FRAGRANCE, CETYL ESTERS, METHYLPARABEN, HYDROXYETHYlCEllULOS, lAURYl PEGIPPG-18118 METHICONE, LANOUN,HIDROLIZED KERATIN,HIDROLIZED SILK, NIACINAMIDE, PYRIDOXINE HCI, ETHYLHEXYL METHOXYCINNAMATE, TRIDECETH-12, CITRIC ACID, SUGAR CANE EXTRACT, CHLORHEXIDINE OIHYOROCHLO RIDE, DOOECENE, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE , lINALOOl, LEMON PEELEXTRACT,, CAMELLIA,ALDEHYDES.COCO OIL.AMINO ACIDS, ------


*Adelhyde:* Carbonyl Group/organic compound containing a terminal carbonyl group of formaldehyde 

_*Niacinmide:*_ B Complex, H2O soluble

_*Methyl Paraben:*_ Anti-irritant + H2O soluble anti-microbial. Anitfungal used as perservative

*Lauryl PEG 18118 Methicone:* Silicone/Cosmetic Healthcare

_*Cetyl Esters:*_ Synthetic Wax that is moderatley translucent. Found in cosmetics + personal product. Mixture of esters, saturated fatty acids, fatty alcohols w/ 14-18 carbon chains
Used in emulsions and lubricous feel and soft gloss. Increases viscosity and improves stability.......(sold at Lotioncrafters)

*Hydroxyethyicellulos:* Gelling & thickening agent derived from cellulose. Used in cosmetics, cleaning solutions and other household products

*Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate:* Clear liquid, insoluble in H2O. Makes sunscreen & make up products. Absorbs, reflects, scatters UV rays and protects cosmetics from deteriotaing from UV rays.

_*Chlorhexidine OI HCL:*_ Couldn’t find a definition

_*Dodecene:*_ Clear odorless liquid, mild pleasant odor, insoluble in H2O. Inhalation of vapors may irritate lungs and high concentrations may have a narcotic effect. Used in insect repellant.

*Cetrimonium CHL:* Powerful catonic conditon that imports excellent conditioning and softening effects for hair. It also confers outstandingly lubrication. Primarily in conditioning products rather in shampoos. Most outstanding feature is excellent static control and wet combing.....(sold @ Personal Formulator)

Ok.... sorry so long winded. There is no formaldehyde but a chemical that is used as insect repellant as well as the aldehyde??? Ladies.... what say you???


----------



## Ladybelle

sheba1 said:


> Agreed  There was a dramatic difference in my hair from the 1st to 2nd application. I waited 5 days and the pics of each of those treatments are in my fotki.


 
I looked at your fotki and was like .   Very nice! Something to look forward to, I do have one question for you. When you waited the 5 days, was it five days after the first wash or five days after the initial  application?


----------



## sheba1

asuperwoman said:


> I looked at your fotki and was like .   Very nice! Something to look forward to, I do have one question for you. When you waited the 5 days, was it five days after the first wash or five days after the initial  application?



Thanks Asuperwoman.  I did the second treatment 5 days from the initial application.  I'm one of those home BKTers that's guilty of playing loose with the rules.    I apply BKT to towel dried hair.  No way I'm blow drying my hair nakey .  Then I blow dry only once and flat iron at the appropriate heat with a few strokes until silky.  Even though my Global directions say to leave in for 3 days, I wash after 24 hours.  I tell you, I don't follow a single rule, almost!    All the same, I just love my BKT'd hair.  My hair and growth has taken off since.


----------



## Desarae

I'm back ladies. I've been feeling kinda down in the dumps about my hair. 
It was probably the naked blowdry, or the ironing, but...

I think my ends are damaged. They are not smooth and even anymore, they go every which way when dried. I don't like the way my hair feels. My scalp was feeling weird like it had a coating over it. I've been trying to strip whatever amount of the treatment that actually took off of my hair. I've been babying my hair and ends and have not used heat since, I've been alternating with protien and moisturizing treatments. My ends are not split...they just look thinner and frizzy.

One piece of advice: *Do not use more heat than you normally use on your hair to do with this treatment, your hair may not be able to handle it.*  Call me crazy, but I want to try again, without the naked blowdry, and I'm going to airdry the treatment into my hair until mostly dry, then blowdry it lightly and flatiron it myself. This time use one with formaldehyde (I'm thinking OK or QOD sample off ebay), because Softliss just didn't do it for me.


----------



## *fabulosity*

DesiRae said:


> I'm back ladies. I've been feeling kinda down in the dumps about my hair.
> It was probably the naked blowdry, or the ironing, but...
> 
> I think my ends are damaged. They are not smooth and even anymore, they go every which way when dried. I don't like the way my hair feels. My scalp was feeling weird like it had a coating over it. I've been trying to strip whatever amount of the treatment that actually took off of my hair. I've been babying my hair and ends and have not used heat since, I've been alternating with protien and moisturizing treatments. My ends are not split...they just look thinner and frizzy.
> 
> One piece of advice: *Do not use more heat than you normally use on your hair to do with this treatment, your hair may not be able to handle it.* Call me crazy, but I want to try again, without the naked blowdry, and I'm going to airdry the treatment into my hair until mostly dry, then blowdry it lightly and flatiron it myself. This time use one with formaldehyde (I'm thinking OK or QOD sample off ebay), because Softliss just didn't do it for me.


 
Awww hun! I just want to come and do your BKT for you!! :hugs:

I LLLLOVE my BKT hair and so does everyone else!! We went to see J. Foxx last night and I came home after work; cowashed with Yes to Cucumbers.. dried in 15 minutes under the bonnet dryer and flat ironed (curled).. I'll post pics in my fotki later... and it was absolutely beautiful.. (If I can say so myself) It's just so easy to manipulate it now.. because the bottom (relaxed hair) dries straight and the top is only slightly wavy. It's so soft. My rinse does not BLEED at all! I mean at all! Like I cowash like 2 or 3 times a week and there is no "red" on the shower walls like it used to be before I BKT'ed.

I went back and reread your thread and there's no way your hair should not be looking and feeling beautiful. I don't know what happened. We are going to figure this out!!! 

What products are you using for washing/cowashing, rollersetting, flat ironing, moisture... etc? I'm sure you already posted but I will try to reread. 

And the naked blow dry... didn't damage my hair.. but I understand that my hair can take more heat than a lot of people I see here and not break off...now that I'm not highlighting it.

ETA: and if you don't want your softliss.. I will take it off your hands in A MINUTE. literally.

Like the picture below in my siggie is just from rollersetting with the big gray rollers... It's "fuller" puffier/wavier at the roots  (makes it look shorter to me) than I would like but I've notice after wrapping a couple times..that goes away.


----------



## sheba1

You know, Desirea, I don't think your crazy, at all.  I think you absolutely should try it again.  My hair, ends and all, looked a mess after my first treatment and looked gorgeous after my second one, only 5 days later.  My ends were not damaged from the treatment but I had not gotten my hair smooth during the blow dry that occurs with the product in.  I think this hindered my results when I went to flat iron.

I encourage you to take a gander at my fotki to see my hair as it has progressed from my first treatment to just after my 4th over the course of 3 months.  I think your second treatment will be really amazing even if you decide to give the Softliss another go.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

UPDATE:  Sorry for the late update.  I did the 3day wash for my niece's hair last week.  I am very happy with the results!  Her hair looks very healthy, shiny and bouncy.  But the back (where her hair is short and sometimes she'd sleep on it and matt it) this part of the hair seems to look healthy, but it still doesn't have any body...which is what i expected, since it's so short.  But it still a great improvement.  I will defintely keep doing her hair to whip it back into shape and retain some length. 

so even for the ones with damaged lifeless hair...BKT can still work for you!





Mizani_Mrs said:


> Hey ladies, I BKT'd my niece's earlength hair yesterday.   I didn't really get good results. erplexed  But to be fair, her hair is damaged, very porous, stiff and mushy and i'm trying to whip it back into health.   It doesnt hold moisture AT ALL and it's in need of some serious protein.  So i've been treating it for the past few weeks and I thought BKT would be a good option.  So I used Global 4% that I purchased from a member here (thanks lwilliams1922!).  And I used about 1.7ozs.  And her hair came out feeling coated and stiff.  (But i did notice a lil bit of shine and a tiny bit of swing) And LWilliams had told me that she got better results using less, so i think that my issue was i used waaaaay too much for her hair.  I am doing the 1st wash on tuesday so i hope it feels better, silkier and more body after the wash.  Next time i'll probably use .8oz for her earlength hair.   And next weekend i'm planning to BKT my layered BSL length hair, so i'm guessing maybe 1.5ozs?
> 
> Oh and let me tell yall about the experience.  Well I applied the product in my foyer, without using a fan (because I have heard ladies say that it's not irritating when applying it, but gets irritating when it's blowdried and flat-ironed).   But let me tell you...we started off ok, and the chocolate smell was ok, but like after 10mins my niece got teary eyed and i started feeling a tad bit dizzy.   So after i applied it, we went outside to the patio for blowdrying.  On the patio, i sat her in front of a fan, and we also wore painters masks (got from walmart fo $4).   But we didnt notice any irritation so she removed her mask and she was just fine... i left mines on just to be safe.
> 
> But anywhoo....just wanted to share my experience... In hopes that it helps someone....  and also to see if anyone has any good results with applying it to damaged hair, or can we only get good results on healthy hair?


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Ok now another update on my 1st BKT experience on my hair!   I did it last saturday, i was going to sit on the porch but it started to rain.  so i applied it in my foyer, I had a fan blowing and the window open.  And since i applied it myself, i couldnt help but to get it on my scalp. let me tell yall that it did not feel good!   It tingled like a perm.... like when ur scalp is tingling and juuuust beginning to slightly burn.  then it'd stop after maybe 5mins, so it never got too bad.  but it did scare me cause i didn't know what to expect.   I have layered full BSL hair and I ended up using 3ozs because it was hard for me to know if i fully coated each section, so i tried to be sure.  while applying, my eyes stung, and my stomache felt a little queasy and my head felt dizzy.  then i went to the bathroom for the blowdry/flat-iron.   I was trying to blow the fan in the direction away from my face, but when working with a blowdrier i'm all over the place, so i wasn't too successful with blowing fumes out of my face.  So once again, i felt teary eyed and my throat felt a little irritated and slightly dizzy.   at this point i'm trying to convince myself "no pain, no gain and thinking, ok this better be the BOMB or i iant doing this crap anymore.  erplexed     So i flat iron, and my hair feels coated but it's nice and bouncy and it feels like a great perm.   then on wesnesday i finally did my 1st wash.  Let me tell you.... I am in LOVE.  I was able to easily run my fingers thru my hair when my hair is wet (both naked wet, or with conditioner). I've NEVER done that in my life!  it was soo easy to handle.   and i blowdried it and it is bouncy, shiny and it looks like it's flat-ironed.  so i haven't even flat-ironed it yet.   But i am very pleased with the results and will continue using this forever!  but a few notes:


I'm getting a better gas mask
i'm ONLY doing this outside
I'm going to use Softliss, instead of global cause folx say it doesnt smell
I will have my sis apply it to my hair for me, so it doesnt touch my scalp.  It kinda felt like how my scalp tingles when hairdye gets on my scalp.  (I'm allergic to the PPD ingredient in hairdye and it causes a tingly sensation that could lead to scalp blisters.  so i'm just guessing ppd is an ingredient and i have to be extra careful when applying.)


----------



## brownbean96

OMG, there are sooo many posts - that' I'm super dizzy from reading through most of them  But I've narrowed down how I will 'pattern' doing my BKT and that's b/w folks who use QOD Gold and Global like Sheba and Cuteness - you guys seemed to have great results and haved made a lot of posts  Hope you don't mind mentoring me.  Having said that, I want to try this at home but am a little apperhensive and would like as much info as possible.  I'm narrowing down between the QOD Gold and Global - I have 4a/4b thick hair - can anyone suggest which you think I would have the best results with?

Another questions are both Global and QOD Gold - the multiple day treatments?  Do you have any links to where you purchased them from.  Thank you!



sheba1 said:


> You know, Desirea, I don't think your crazy, at all. I think you absolutely should try it again. My hair, ends and all, looked a mess after my first treatment and looked gorgeous after my second one, only 5 days later. My ends were not damaged from the treatment but I had not gotten my hair smooth during the blow dry that occurs with the product in. I think this hindered my results when I went to flat iron.
> 
> I encourage you to take a gander at my fotki to see my hair as it has progressed from my first treatment to just after my 4th over the course of 3 months. I think your second treatment will be really amazing even if you decide to give the Softliss another go.


----------



## Ladybelle

sheba1 said:


> Thanks Asuperwoman. I did the second treatment 5 days from the initial application. I'm one of those home BKTers that's guilty of playing loose with the rules.  I apply BKT to towel dried hair. No way I'm blow drying my hair nakey . Then I blow dry only once and flat iron at the appropriate heat with a few strokes until silky. Even though my Global directions say to leave in for 3 days, I wash after 24 hours. I tell you, I don't follow a single rule, almost!  All the same, I just love my BKT'd hair. My hair and growth has taken off since.


 

Thanks again! I think my hair can handle another application this weekend, I'm not going to wait any longer than that.   I'm glad you love BKT, i think I'm going to love it too- we're just in the courting/dating phase right now and getting to know each other.


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi ladies!  I just wanted to share my *second* SOFTLISS BKT results:

First, thank you to whoever recommended using a comb instead of the tint brush. I used *so much less* than the first time.

Second, thank you to whoever suggested putting the window box fan backward.  Between using less and the the fan in reverse, I had practically no fumes to bother with even during the blowdry and flatiron.

Third, for the first superficial blowdry, I let my hair airdry to 70% and then I blowdried with a diffuser.

Fourth, When it came to time to activate the product with the comb thru, I made sure to gather different sections at a time to concentrate on the ends.  In other words I combed thru all the hair, smoothing and stuff, and then I spent a few minutes extra sectioning the hair to gently comb the ends.  In fact in all the steps I made sure to include those ends more.

After the _first_ BKT I struggled with very rough ends and hair that felt dry.  My hair had also lost its natural shine

After the_ second_ BKT my ends are silky and my hair feels so moisturized and soft and is shiny again. It's been a week now!

HOWEVER, my nape area which has been my trouble spot is not as silky and moisturized as the rest. SO, I plan to do a third BKT in the next day or so on my nape hair only.

On a side note:  I found out that my daily intake of protein is awful and causing me breaking hair.  There have been times when I got more which is why I probably have hair, but the majority of the time in the past five years I hardly eat enough protein on a daily basis.  I will let you girls know the results in three months of BKT,chlorella, and protein.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I just started working out heavily (after a 3 year baby break).

My hair is unrelaxed now and since BKT  I was alternating between one week straight and one week W&G.  Now that I'm working out 2-3 times a week I'm co washing after work outs and applying just a bit of shea butter.

I LOVE my waves!  They are soft and shiny and I dont need to detangle with a comb or brush.  I just use my fingers to work the shea butter in.

I tried QOD, and I have global now.  I was planning to try softliss but I don't think I will.  This global is getting better with each application.  I think I'm getting better at the process too.


----------



## Desarae

Awww hun! I just want to come and do your BKT for you!! :hugs:

*Thanks Fab, I wish you could *

I LLLLOVE my BKT hair and so does everyone else!! We went to see J. Foxx last night and I came home after work; cowashed with Yes to Cucumbers.. dried in 15 minutes under the bonnet dryer and flat ironed (curled).. I'll post pics in my fotki later... and it was absolutely beautiful.. (If I can say so myself) It's just so easy to manipulate it now.. 
*(Mine isn't it's really stiff and tangly when wet)*

because the bottom (relaxed hair) dries straight and the top is only slightly wavy. It's so soft. My rinse does not BLEED at all! I mean at all! Like I cowash like 2 or 3 times a week and there is no "red" on the shower walls like it used to be before I BKT'ed.

I went back and reread your thread and there's no way your hair should not be looking and feeling beautiful. I don't know what happened. We are going to figure this out!!! 

What products are you using for washing/cowashing, rollersetting, flat ironing, moisture... etc? I'm sure you already posted but I will try to reread. 

*I'm using Creme of Nature or Mizani Botanify to wash*
*Yes to Carrots or Vo5 to Co-Wash*
*Moisturefuse or Aphogee 2 min to DC*
*I haven't flat ironed since the treatment*
*I rollerset using water and Lacio Lacio (I've only done a flexirod set since) My hair does have a lot of body, it's my ends that look a mess and the shine is non-exixtent.*

And the naked blow dry... didn't damage my hair.. but I understand that my hair can take more heat than a lot of people I see here and not break off...now that I'm not highlighting it.

*See my hair is very, very sensitive to heat, highlighted or not. I can't do it more than once a month and from one source only. I think the heat was too much, because I have had more breakage than usual, but it's slowing up now since I've been co washing and DC'ing DAILY. I really think the heat was too much for my hair, It would have done this with or without the treatment on my hair, if I would have blowdried twice and flatironed thououghly like I did. My ends look so frazzled. *


ETA: and if you don't want your softliss.. I will take it off your hands in A MINUTE. literally.

*LOL, my BFF paid for it and BTW loves her BKT. So i can't give it away.*

Like the picture below in my siggie is just from rollersetting with the big gray rollers... It's "fuller" puffier/wavier at the roots (makes it look shorter to me) than I would like but I've notice after wrapping a couple times..that goes away. 

* Your hair looks great*.


So you think I should try it again with the Softliss?


----------



## Desarae

sheba1 said:


> You know, Desirea, I don't think your crazy, at all. I think you absolutely should try it again. My hair, ends and all, looked a mess after my first treatment and looked gorgeous after my second one, only 5 days later. My ends were not damaged from the treatment but I had not gotten my hair smooth during the blow dry that occurs with the product in. I think this hindered my results when I went to flat iron.
> 
> I encourage you to take a gander at my fotki to see my hair as it has progressed from my first treatment to just after my 4th over the course of 3 months. I think your second treatment will be really amazing even if you decide to give the Softliss another go.


 

I really want to try it again, mainly to try to make my ends smooth out. My ends were in good shape before this. I am going to try it again


----------



## sheba1

DesiRae said:


> I really want to try it again, mainly to try to make my ends smooth out. My ends were in good shape before this. I am going to try it again



I say go for it.  I believe Reyna (below) had a similar experience to you the first time.  The second time was the charm for her.  You can check out her tips for the second time around below.



Reyna21 said:


> Hi ladies!  I just wanted to share my *second* SOFTLISS BKT results:
> 
> First, thank you to whoever recommended using a comb instead of the tint brush. I used *so much less* than the first time.
> 
> Second, thank you to whoever suggested putting the window box fan backward.  Between using less and the the fan in reverse, I had practically no fumes to bother with even during the blowdry and flatiron.
> 
> Third, for the first superficial blowdry, I let my hair airdry to 70% and then I blowdried with a diffuser.
> 
> Fourth, When it came to time to activate the product with the comb thru, I made sure to gather different sections at a time to concentrate on the ends.  In other words I combed thru all the hair, smoothing and stuff, and then I spent a few minutes extra sectioning the hair to gently comb the ends.  In fact in all the steps I made sure to include those ends more.
> 
> After the _first_ BKT I struggled with very rough ends and hair that felt dry.  My hair had also lost its natural shine
> 
> After the_ second_ BKT my ends are silky and my hair feels so moisturized and soft and is shiny again. It's been a week now!
> 
> HOWEVER, my nape area which has been my trouble spot is not as silky and moisturized as the rest. SO, I plan to do a third BKT in the next day or so on my nape hair only.
> 
> On a side note:  I found out that my daily intake of protein is awful and causing me breaking hair.  There have been times when I got more which is why I probably have hair, but the majority of the time in the past five years I hardly eat enough protein on a daily basis.  I will let you girls know the results in three months of BKT,chlorella, and protein.


----------



## Ladybelle

Can anybody tell me why you cannot put *ANYTHING* on the hair after a bkt?? (at least not until after wash day)

Sorry if this has been answered before. I just did my second one tonight and it was better than the first one- softer, not as dull and the ends are not as course, but I think it would look sooooo pretty if I could just put some shining mist in it or something. 

Anyone?? 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sheba1

asuperwoman said:


> Can anybody tell me why you cannot put *ANYTHING* on the hair after a bkt?? (at least not until after wash day)
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before. I just did my second one tonight and it was better than the first one- softer, not as dull and the ends are not as course, but I think it would look sooooo pretty if I could just put some shining mist in it or something.
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



My guess would be so no other product can interfere with the bonding of the keratin to the strand.  I don't follow the instructions as I add Sabino Moisture Block the day following and flat iron on low heat.  I find this allows my hair to stay smoother and weighed down a bit.  My BKT'd hair is so light weight and fluffy that it flies all around.  There are pics in my fotki of how my hair looks after the second flat iron.  You can see my hair before I discovered the SMB in BKT#1 also.


----------



## Ladybelle

sheba1 said:


> My guess would be so no other product can interfere with the bonding of the keratin to the strand. I don't follow the instructions as I add Sabino Moisture Block the day following and flat iron on low heat. I find this allows my hair to stay smoother and weighed down a bit. My BKT'd hair is so light weight and fluffy that it flies all around. There are pics in my fotki of how my hair looks after the second flat iron. You can see my hair before I discovered the SMB in BKT#1 also.


 

Sheba, if anyone knows about BKT - it's you!!  Thank you so much.    I may be overthinking, but it seems the purpose of the 400+ degree heat helps the keratin bond to the strand, I don't see how a little shine or SMB as you mentioned would hurt.  My hair is not the same type as yours, but I'm having the same problem- my hair is very light weight and I've got fly aways everywhere. It won't sit still- which is a big deal considering how thick/dense my hair is without BKT.   

Looking at how beautiful your hair is, I don't think it'll be a problem to add something to mine tomorrow. I don't have SMB but i do have a heat protectant that will give it some weight.   I'm actually excited because this will be the first time in a year and a half that i've worn my real hair out in public.  I know once I add some weight to it, it's going to be beautiful.

 I'm falling in love with BKT.


----------



## grnidmonster

these are my BKT results. My hair is still very thin (getting thicker but, still thin) the cellophane and the BKT made it appear and feel significantly thicker. I plan to do another on the 15th. I really hope it helps my hair, it has gotten longer(thanks OCT/MT) but, the thicker is coming along really slowly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

grnidmonster said:


> these are my BKT results. My hair is still very thin (getting thicker but, still thin) the cellophane and the BKT made it appear and feel significantly thicker. I plan to do another on the 15th. I really hope it helps my hair, it has gotten longer(thanks OCT/MT) but, the thicker is coming along really slowly.


Cellophane and BKT are a match made in heaven in my opinion. I was all upset about giving up my henna but I haven't skipped a beat since I started my BKT / Cellophane combo.

I just ordered the 1/2 Babyliss flat iron so I can get at them roots the way I need to when I do my BKT!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm looking for a touch-up / BKT buddy in Atlanta. I think this can be even better if we can pair up and do each other's hair!!  I have all the right supplies, I would like help doing the back of my head.

PM me if you are in Atlanta and want to talk about this, I like the DIY w/ a friend potential. I'm good at doing the BKTs myself, I'm not so confident with self relaxing the back of my head.


----------



## Keen

AtlantaJJ said:


> Cellophane and BKT are a match made in heaven in my opinion. I was all upset about giving up my henna but I haven't skipped a beat since I started my BKT / Cellophane combo.
> 
> I just ordered the 1/2 Babyliss flat iron so I can get at them roots the way I need to when I do my BKT!



Do yo do the cellophane before the BKT or after?


----------



## sheba1

Keen said:


> Do yo do the cellophane before the BKT or after?



AtlantaJJ hasn't been getting to the boards as much these days, so I'll jump in, ok?  It'll be great if she can get back to elaborate, but she does the cellophane before the BKT as it has salt in it.  She then does the BKT and says it's like it seals the cellophane in for long lasting color.

I'm loving the results I've seen with the cellophanes.  Aside from the color and shine, I had no idea it also helps to make the hair appear fuller, too.  I'm all over that.  Fullness, shine and a variety of colors to choose from?  I'm all over that.


----------



## MarieB

It's probably been posted already, but I'm wondering how many people have waited more than one hour to rinse out the Softliss...I just did my 3rd Softliss application yesterday morning and let it sit all day and overnight (I had some social commitments), finally rinsing about 26 hour after I finished flat-ironing. Then I let the mask sit for a couple of hours with a plastic cap. Afterwards I air-dried for about 20 minutes, then blow-dried for about 5. My hair feels like butter with no product. Sooo loving the BKT! 

Also, I ordered OK Keratin to try on my next go-round. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tafa01

Ok I did it...I have tons of pics but I am leaving for vacations tomorrow morning. I don't have time to upload and post the pics. I will do so next weekend.

I am texlaxed, 3 weeks post relaxer. I used sofliss. The clarifying shampoo was pleasantly tingly on my scalp and smell like mint. I washed and rinced 3 times. My hair felt stripped and super tangled after and I was affraid to comb it lol.
I let it air dry a little, then blow dried to 90%. I then combed gently and there was a few hairs on the comb. But I ALWAYS have hairs on the com when I detangle anyway. So it was not surprising.
Then I separated my hair in 4 parts and applied about 2oz. It felt like I was applying conditioner. Then I combed each section and made sure I had product everywhere. The hair was easy to comb at that point.
Then I waited 20mn, and blow dried with the comb attachment. My hair felt coated at that point, but it had movement.
After that I flat Ironed with my sedu at 410, with 8 passes (yes lol). I tried a few strands with less passes but they did not feel sliky at all with less passes. So 8 it was.
After I was done my hair was super soft, silky but dull. Lots of "swang", and really nice.
I waited an hour, applied the mask for 5 mn and rinced with cold water. It felt a little hard so I applied my favorite Joico Kpack intense moisture for 5mn and rinsed.
Then it was magical!!!!
It took almost nothing to detangle. I did not see any hair on the comb at all. I applied my leave in, heat protection and blow dried with the comb attachment.
It took less than 5 mn to dry super straight. I don't even need to used the flat iron!!
My hair is soft, shiny and straight right now. I love it love it!! I can't stop touching my hair, and my husband says that I should throw my wig away because my hair look so much nicer 

Next time I will use heat protective gloves because the hair gets really really hot! 
I have not been bothered by the fumes at all, except when I started to apply the product. I forgot to turn the fan on an my eyes started burning a little. It stopped as soon as I had the fan.
Also I will probably leave the mask longer next time. I just wanted to follow the directions to the T this time.

Thanks so much to all the ladies who tried it first and encouraged the rest of us. You are the best


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> Cellophane and BKT are a match made in heaven in my opinion. I was all upset about giving up my henna but I haven't skipped a beat since I started my BKT / Cellophane combo.
> 
> I just ordered the 1/2 Babyliss flat iron so I can get at them roots the way I need to when I do my BKT!


 
GIRL!!! I am all over that... I have my Sedu Shortie and now I'm thinking about getting a ProCo or Metropolis wireless 1/2 inch one so it won't be cords all over the place.. lol. I think this will yield great more concentrated results. I need it as I'm planning to use BKT to transition.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Tafa01 said:


> Ok I did it...I have tons of pics but I am leaving for vacations tomorrow morning. I don't have time to upload and post the pics. I will do so next weekend.
> 
> I am texlaxed, 3 weeks post relaxer. I used sofliss. The clarifying shampoo was pleasantly tingly on my scalp and smell like mint. I washed and rinced 3 times. My hair felt stripped and super tangled after and I was affraid to comb it lol.
> I let it air dry a little, then blow dried to 90%. I then combed gently and there was a few hairs on the comb. But I ALWAYS have hairs on the com when I detangle anyway. So it was not surprising.
> Then I separated my hair in 4 parts and applied about 2oz. It felt like I was applying conditioner. Then I combed each section and made sure I had product everywhere. The hair was easy to comb at that point.
> Then I waited 20mn, and blow dried with the comb attachment. My hair felt coated at that point, but it had movement.
> After that I flat Ironed with my sedu at 410, with 8 passes (yes lol). I tried a few strands with less passes but they did not feel sliky at all with less passes. So 8 it was.
> After I was done my hair was super soft, silky but dull. Lots of "swang", and really nice.
> I waited an hour, applied the mask for 5 mn and rinced with cold water. It felt a little hard so I applied my favorite Joico Kpack intense moisture for 5mn and rinsed.
> Then it was magical!!!!
> It took almost nothing to detangle. I did not see any hair on the comb at all. I applied my leave in, heat protection and blow dried with the comb attachment.
> It took less than 5 mn to dry super straight. I don't even need to used the flat iron!!
> My hair is soft, shiny and straight right now. I love it love it!! I can't stop touching my hair, and my husband says that I should throw my wig away because my hair look so much nicer
> 
> Next time I will use heat protective gloves because the hair gets really really hot!
> I have not been bothered by the fumes at all, except when I started to apply the product. I forgot to turn the fan on an my eyes started burning a little. It stopped as soon as I had the fan.
> Also I will probably leave the mask longer next time. I just wanted to follow the directions to the T this time.
> 
> Thanks so much to all the ladies who tried it first and encouraged the rest of us. You are the best


 
YAY!!!!!!!!

This was similar to my and my mom's experience.. and it looks like you followed the directions.. GASP!!!  Just kidding!

I think when you use enough heat initially it lessens the amount you'll have to use later.

 Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm looking for a *touch-up / BKT buddy* in Atlanta. I think this can be even better if we can pair up and do each other's hair!! I have all the right supplies, I would like help doing the back of my head.
> 
> PM me if you are in Atlanta and want to talk about this, I like the DIY w/ a friend potential. I'm good at doing the BKTs myself, I'm not so confident with self relaxing the back of my head.


 
I think this is a great idea!! I can not help you as I am not in Atlanta but any NYC ladies that would like to pair up..PM ME!! I know I can do it myself but getting at the back and with all my hair it is not going to be fun and I don't think my fiance is up for helping me!!! LOL


----------



## Tafa01

*fabulosity* said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was similar to my and my mom's experience.. and it looks like you followed the directions.. GASP!!!  Just kidding!
> 
> I think when you use enough heat initially it lessens the amount you'll have to use later.
> 
> Congrats and welcome!!


Thanks so much!!!
I missed my plane and what am I doing while waiting for the next one? checking the hair board haha.

I'll try to upload the pics before I get back home. I can't wait to show the results lol


----------



## ksk_xs

I did my 2nd BKT with softliss last week. I chose this brand because it was the cheapest  and because the office is close to my house so I can go pick it up and/or have the ppl show me how to do it. After the 1st treatment my hair was just so-so. I used too much product and the rusults were decent but not worth the money or time IMO. I also relaxed my hair w/in a week of the treatment because I wasn't happy with it's effects-big mistake for my hair. Major shedding ladies, even with vaseline all ove my hair. 

This 2nd treatment(done 2 months apart) has been a dream though. My hair was underprocessed after the relaxer so it was like I gave myself a bad texturizer. I do notice that I have more newgrowth than usual but I'm not sure how much is new and how much is underprocessed. I am finally able to get my hair straight and smooth with just a rollerset at home(I've never been able to accomplish this even at a salon). I use Paul Mitchell color preserve products bcuz I got them for the low.

The first pic is after the 1st treatment-flat ironed and the 2nd pic is with the product still on the hair after the 2nd treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ksk_xs said:


> I did my 2nd BKT with softliss last week. I chose this brand because it was the cheapest  and because the office is close to my house so I can go pick it up and/or have the ppl show me how to do it. After the 1st treatment my hair was just so-so. I used too much product and the rusults were decent but not worth the money or time IMO. I also relaxed my hair w/in a week of the treatment because I wasn't happy with it's effects-big mistake for my hair. Major shedding ladies, even with vaseline all ove my hair.
> 
> This 2nd treatment(done 2 months apart) has been a dream though. My hair was underprocessed after the relaxer so it was like I gave myself a bad texturizer. I do notice that I have more newgrowth than usual but I'm not sure how much is new and how much is underprocessed. I am finally able to get my hair straight and smooth with just a rollerset at home(I've never been able to accomplish this even at a salon). I use Paul Mitchell color preserve products bcuz I got them for the low.
> 
> The first pic is after the 1st treatment-flat ironed and the 2nd pic is with the product still on the hair after the 2nd treatment.


The BKT is the perfect answer to an under processed relax job.

I under process my hair on purpose to just enough to get the chemical to penetrate the cuticle of my hair.  I dilute the heck out of my relaxer with conditioner, oil and keratin protein. This cuts most of the processing out. I just penetrate the hair cuticle enough to get the BKT to take and make my hair straight.   If were to try and wear my hair the way I under process, it would be a frizzy mess. But the BKT makes it so straight and smooth!  This has been very beneficial to the health of my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Keen said:


> Do yo do the cellophane before the BKT or after?





sheba1 said:


> AtlantaJJ hasn't been getting to the boards as much these days, so I'll jump in, ok?  It'll be great if she can get back to elaborate, but she does the cellophane before the BKT as it has salt in it.  She then does the BKT and says it's like it seals the cellophane in for long lasting color.
> 
> I'm loving the results I've seen with the cellophanes.  Aside from the color and shine, I had no idea it also helps to make the hair appear fuller, too.  I'm all over that.  Fullness, shine and a variety of colors to choose from?  I'm all over that.


 Miss Sheba is 110% correct! You know how Cellophanes tend to run with every shampoo.. it does not run at all when I use my Keratin based conditioners. 

I learned something recently.  I used a heavy moisture conditioner with oils and guess what....my Cellophane ran! Which tells me that the conditioner combo I used (which did not have salts or sulfates) must have caused some of my BKT to lift as well. I used AO White Camillia with some oil with heat. In the future I'm sticking with the keratin based conditioners because my protein / moisture balance is fine when I use them with out the heavy mositurizers.  I ususally follow up with a cream rinse for slip and I'm good to go.

My hair likes cones now! BTW I think light cones help protect the BKT.



MarieB said:


> It's probably been posted already, but I'm wondering how many people have waited more than one hour to rinse out the Softliss...I* just did my 3rd Softliss application yesterday morning and let it sit all day and overnight (I had some social commitments), finally rinsing about 26 hour after I finished flat-ironing. Then I let the mask sit for a couple of hours with a plastic cap.* Afterwards I air-dried for about 20 minutes, then blow-dried for about 5. My hair feels like butter with no product. Sooo loving the BKT!
> 
> Also, I ordered OK Keratin to try on my next go-round. Any suggestions?





Tafa01 said:


> Ok I did it...I have tons of pics but I am leaving for vacations tomorrow morning. I don't have time to upload and post the pics. I will do so next weekend.
> 
> I am texlaxed, 3 weeks post relaxer. I used sofliss. The clarifying shampoo was pleasantly tingly on my scalp and smell like mint. I washed and rinced 3 times. My hair felt stripped and super tangled after and I was affraid to comb it lol.
> I let it air dry a little, then blow dried to 90%. I then combed gently and there was a few hairs on the comb. But I ALWAYS have hairs on the com when I detangle anyway. So it was not surprising.
> Then I separated my hair in 4 parts and applied about 2oz. It felt like I was applying conditioner. Then I combed each section and made sure I had product everywhere. The hair was easy to comb at that point.
> Then I waited 20mn, and blow dried with the comb attachment. My hair felt coated at that point, but it had movement.
> After that I flat Ironed with my sedu at 410, with 8 passes (yes lol). I tried a few strands with less passes but they did not feel sliky at all with less passes. So 8 it was.
> After I was done my hair was super soft, silky but dull. Lots of "swang", and really nice.
> I waited an hour, applied the mask for 5 mn and rinced with cold water. It felt a little hard so* I applied my favorite Joico Kpack intense moisture for 5mn and rinsed.*
> Then it was magical!!!!
> It took almost nothing to detangle. I did not see any hair on the comb at all. I applied my leave in, heat protection and blow dried with the comb attachment.
> It took less than 5 mn to dry super straight. I don't even need to used the flat iron!!
> My hair is soft, shiny and straight right now. I love it love it!! I can't stop touching my hair, and my husband says that I should throw my wig away because my hair look so much nicer
> 
> Next time I will use heat protective gloves because the hair gets really really hot!
> I have not been bothered by the fumes at all, except when I started to apply the product. I forgot to turn the fan on an my eyes started burning a little. It stopped as soon as I had the fan.
> Also I will probably leave the mask longer next time. I just wanted to follow the directions to the T this time.
> 
> Thanks so much to all the ladies who tried it first and encouraged the rest of us. You are the best



I'm glad both of you posted this because I plan on letting my Softliss stay on at least over night before I do the final rinse.

I would also like to follow up with something after the rinse softliss product. I felt like something was missing. The Joico Moisture sounds the perfect thing!! That's a brilliant idea!!


----------



## kgard7777

Does anyone have a comparison of OK KERATIN vs. SOFTLISS?

If so, which one did you like best?


----------



## sheba1

Ksk_xs, your hair is   in both pics!  Gorgeous!!!

I agree, BKT is definitely something that gets better and better with time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Ksk_xs, your hair is   in both pics! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I agree, BKT is definitely something that gets better and better with time.


 
I have to agree that both pics look great!


----------



## Love Always

Hey ladies, I'm really contemplating getting BKT done professionally.  I wear my hair in it's natural state and the only reason why I'm contemplating the BKT is for manageability and to cut down on frizz.  But, I have a question for you ladies regarding flat irons.  Do you think it would be safe to use a marcel flat on BKT hair or do you think I should stick to the plug in flat iron?  Once in a while I do like to wear my hair straight.


----------



## Keen

Nisha619 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm really contemplating getting BKT done professionally.  I wear my hair in it's natural state and the only reason why I'm contemplating the BKT is for manageability and to cut down on frizz.  But, I have a question for you ladies regarding flat irons.  Do you think it would be safe to use a marcel flat on BKT hair or do you think I should stick to the plug in flat iron?  Once in a while I do like to wear my hair straight.



The instructions specifically say ceramic. So I would suggest you first used the marcel iron but do three or four passes with an ceramic iron of 450 degrees.


----------



## Keen

Ladies, I washed my hair for the first time on Friday after my BKT. A whole week after the application. I chose to use the Keratin conditioner that came with the QOD max. I did not shampoo first. I didn't cared for how my hair felt after I washed out the conditioner (I kept it on my hair for about an hour and spent about 20 minutes under a heating cap). I used Chi silk infusion and Sarlem 21 for leave it. 

Let me tell you.... My hair dried straight. Almost as straight as right after the BKT. It was so soft I couldn't stop touching my hair all day. My hair felt like I just got a perm.

The best thing about it is my ends on the back of my head. I wrote about how my ends on the back of my ends looks like somebody put a flame to them and scorched it, even though it still feel nice and soft like the rest of my hair. This has been the reason why I can't progress with long hair. I hate how they look so I would cut the rest of my hair just to get rid of them. I cut them out and they still come back. So it's something that I'm doing wrong. Can't figured it out. 

Well I think BKT solved that problem. The scorched looking ends look just like my other ends: silk, smooth, straight and healthy. I'm still baffled. I'm thinking it's a fluke that's why I didn't post about it Friday after my hair dried. I've worked out twice this weekend, and moisturized my hair with hawaiin 14in1 and it still straight like the rest of my hair. 

I'm in cloud 9. I was going to cut it again. BSL here I come!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kgard7777 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of OK KERATIN vs. SOFTLISS?
> 
> If so, which one did you like best?



I liked the initial results of the OK Keratin right after the BKT. After the second wash they appear to be about the same with the Softliss lasting longer but I think because I used it for my second BKT.

I'm going to do a couple things different with the Softliss next time to see if that doesn't help with results right after the BKT.  



Nisha619 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm really contemplating getting BKT done professionally.  I wear my hair in it's natural state and the only reason why I'm contemplating the BKT is for manageability and to cut down on frizz.  But, I have a question for you ladies regarding flat irons.  Do you think it would be safe to use a marcel flat on BKT hair or do you think I should stick to the plug in flat iron?  Once in a while I do like to wear my hair straight.


Please use a GOOD ceramic iron for the entire process. I had that stressed to me time and time again, a good ceramic iron is one of the keys to good results with a BKT.


----------



## kgard7777

Thanks for your response. I use a FHI platform on 450... is that a good one?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kgard7777 said:


> Thanks for your response. I use a FHI platform on 450... is that a good one?


Yes, I think that's a good one


----------



## lwilliams1922

*bkt and working out.*

I thought I had a good groove going with the BKT.  THEN I started working out.  Can anyone working out with BKT shed some light on the routine?

I was co washing once per week and that was going great.  Now I'm working out 3 times per week where my hair gets pretty wet with sweat.  It takes a few hours before I get home and wash it with the global poo and condish. 

Previously I could tell the BKT was wearing off very SLIGHTLY with each weekly co wash.  Now I notice a larger change with each wash.
My roots are actually looking a lot tighter.

What is everyone else observing when sweating with the BKT?  and how do you maintain your hair after and between workouts?


----------



## *fabulosity*

*Re: bkt and working out.*



lwilliams1922 said:


> I thought I had a good groove going with the BKT. THEN I started working out. Can anyone working out with BKT shed some light on the routine?
> 
> I was co washing once per week and that was going great. Now I'm working out 3 times per week where my hair gets pretty wet with sweat. It takes a few hours before I get home and wash it with the global poo and condish.
> 
> Previously I could tell the BKT was wearing off very SLIGHTLY with each weekly co wash. Now I notice a larger change with each wash.
> My roots are actually looking a lot tighter.
> 
> What is everyone else observing when sweating with the BKT? and how do you maintain your hair after and between workouts?


 
I am using softliss and I sweat hard in the head. My roots were a bit wavy; but my hair was still straight. Before getting in the shower I combed my hair into a wrap; put a conditioning cap over and then tied my silk scarf and of course shower cap. I learned that from "alraines" on you tube. Works like a silk wrap.  My hair was still bouncy and straight.. which it is usually curled up by that time.

I have only washed with poo 2x.. I am cowashing and I don't have build up and my hair feels soft. I really want to wash; but being able to workout and not having to do my hair completely over again has spoiled me.


----------



## lwilliams1922

*Re: bkt and working out.*



*fabulosity* said:


> I am using softliss and I sweat hard in the head. My roots were a bit wavy; but my hair was still straight. Before getting in the shower I combed my hair into a wrap; put a conditioning cap over and then tied my silk scarf and of course shower cap. I learned that from "alraines" on you tube. Works like a silk wrap.  My hair was still bouncy and straight.. which it is usually curled up by that time.
> 
> I have only washed with poo 2x.. I am cowashing and I don't have build up and my hair feels soft. I really want to wash; but being able to workout and not having to do my hair completely over again has spoiled me.



So you dont wash after sweating?  I thought the salt from the sweat work wear out the BKT??

can you post the link to youtube video?

thanks!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> I thought I had a good groove going with the BKT.  THEN I started working out.  Can anyone working out with BKT shed some light on the routine?
> 
> I was co washing once per week and that was going great.  Now I'm working out 3 times per week where my hair gets pretty wet with sweat.  It takes a few hours before I get home and wash it with the global poo and condish.
> 
> Previously I could tell the BKT was wearing off very SLIGHTLY with each weekly co wash.  Now I notice a larger change with each wash.
> My roots are actually looking a lot tighter.
> 
> What is everyone else observing when sweating with the BKT?  and how do you maintain your hair after and between workouts?


I co-wash and condition 2Xs per week, shampoo and DC on the weekends. I think shampooing wears on the BKT more than sweat. That's what appears to be happening for me.


----------



## lwilliams1922

AtlantaJJ said:


> I co-wash and condition 2Xs per week, shampoo and DC on the weekends. I think shampooing wears on the BKT more than sweat. That's what appears to be happening for me.



are you cowashing after each work out?

I pooed last night and man my roots feel a hot mess.  The new growth that got the treatment a few weeks ago feels like I never touched them.


----------



## *fabulosity*

*Re: bkt and working out.*



lwilliams1922 said:


> So you dont wash after sweating? I thought the salt from the sweat work wear out the BKT??
> 
> can you post the link to youtube video?
> 
> thanks!


 
Hmm.. hasn't been wearing mine out.. least I don't think. Perhaps.
Here is the youtube I was speaking of...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xmsxE80hrw

But I did see these products and I'm trying to see if they will be better than the Keratin Complex... hmmmm..

http://www.rusk1.com/files/factsheets/Pro Elements Keratin Shampoo Fact Sheet.pdf


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> are you cowashing after each work out?
> 
> I pooed last night and man my roots feel a hot mess.  The new growth that got the treatment a few weeks ago feels like I never touched them.



I'm co-washing after every 2-3 workouts - My roots were crazy too. I just lightly textlaxed them and will do a BKT next weekend.


----------



## lwilliams1922

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm co-washing after every 2-3 workouts - My roots were crazy too. I just lightly textlaxed them and will do a BKT next weekend.



So what do you do with your hair after working out?

I MIGHT be able to get away with waiting but I was just so scared of the sweat wearing out the product.

Are you wearing it straight or w&g when you work out?


----------



## sheba1

lwilliams1922 said:


> are you cowashing after each work out?
> 
> I pooed last night and man my roots feel a hot mess. The new growth that got the treatment a few weeks ago feels like I never touched them.


 
Since my 2nd BKT I cowash daily, whether I work out or not. I either rock a wash n go after, like so: 



Or I wet bun:



I like to bounce around for my cowash products. My faves are V05 clarifying conditioner and Tressemme moisture rich conditioner. I reconstruct (while in the shower) 2 or 3 times a week with aphogee 2 minute (always after the clarifying condtioner or after I shampoo once every couple weeks).

After my cowash, I rub coconut oil throughout followed by a generous amount of aussie smooth conditioner. From here I loosely wet bun or I follow that with black n sassy cream set to wash n go.

I work out 4 to 5 days per week. At first I worried that all the cowashing would wear my BKT but there was a 2 month window between my 3rd and 4th BKT; cowashing daily all the while. As long as I'm wet bunning and wash n going I see no reason not to continue... and I plan on mostly wet bunning to BSL.


----------



## girlyprincess23

cutenss said:


> I will answer your questions in the order they were asked(per my opinion and experience):
> 
> I used a hand held lowdryer. It is a BabyLiss Ceramic. I di have a diffuser on the end. The "HOT SOX". I think any handheld will do. Do not use the comb attachment. Its not necessary.
> 
> No pertreating needed. You are going to clarify wash anyway.
> 
> It doesn't matter what condition your hair is in, BKT can handle it. From my research(and I did A LOT of it), the more damage the hair the better.
> 
> BKT should help with hair growth in the fact that your hair will not require much manipulation when wet. WHich means you can wash and deep condition more often. I wash /DC 3x a week. Wash n gos are a staple for many BKT'ers here. Make sure that you watch the ingredients in the products you use post BKT. NO sodium chloride(salt), and SLS, because they can strip your BKT. And remember your protein/moisture balance.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ETA: This is what I use 3x week:
> Wash with HairOne Olive Oil
> DC with Yes TO Carrots adn Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein/moisture)
> Leave ins are GVP Potion #9 and Nexxus Headress (protein/moisture) on hair ONLY
> JBCO/MT mixture on scalp only
> I also use the Aphogee ProVitamin and Green Tea Reconstructor spray


 

So you also are using the MT on your scalp? How are you keeping it from getting on your hair?


----------



## ksk_xs

sheba1 said:


> Ksk_xs, your hair is   in both pics!  Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I agree, BKT is definitely something that gets better and better with time.





luckiestdestiny said:


> I have to agree that both pics look great!


Thanks ladies. I'm sooo very happy with the results of the 2nd treatment. It's horrible that the Softliss office is so close to me because after I did my rollerset (pic attached for another member) I almost hopped in my car and went to buy another bottle.  My newgrowth gets straight with a rollerset but I live in Miami so 10 seconds outside=sweating but it's still smoother than normal.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> So what do you do with your hair after working out?
> 
> I MIGHT be able to get away with waiting but I was just so scared of the sweat wearing out the product.
> 
> Are you wearing it straight or w&g when you work out?


I'm wet bunning for the most part, that requires the least amount of manipulation. I tie my hair down in a ponytail working out.  When I'm done I tie a clean dry do rag on it while I'm taking my shower and getting ready. It helps to dry my hair and to keep it in my ponytail sleek shape.  I sweat a lot too, so I wear a high pony tail and I tie a do rag around edges to catch the sweat while I'm working out.


----------



## ksk_xs

For the ladies that relax and BKT,do you do any special prep prior to your relaxer and how long do you need to wait before you can relax? I know the directions for Softliss say 2 weeks but I wanted to know if anyone had any experiences that demonstrated a need to wait longer.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Yay!!!!  I did my first BKT Tx.  I ordered the OK Keratin Tx from Ebay on Friday afternoon and I received it Tuesday.  I didn't expect to receive it until Wed or Thursday.  My husband and I planned to go to a comedy show last night but I told him to forget it, I had to do my hair. 

 Sooooo...  I received my BKT @ 6pm after work and went straight in the shower to clarify may hair. With the first wash it was squeaky clean, like washing dishes in Palmolive.  I clarified 3 times and my hair was sooo dry.  I let my hair air dry while I tried to detangle and section my hair.  I gently detangled with my fingers and that took about 30-40 min.  My hair was completely poofy except my 2-3 inches on my ends that were straight. 
I sectioned in 6 sections because 4 sections was still to much hair. 
I started with the back and applied the OK Tx on with a toothbrush and the small end of the comb to get the remainder out.  I was so paranoid to use to much after reading everyones testimonies.  I think with the toothbrush helped bc I was able to get my NG and not touch my scalp.  It took me 1 hr to apply the BKT on.  

The fumes started giving me a slight headache as I was doing the front of my head.  (Do you remember on Harlem nights when the cop was taking little bitty breathes in the vault; that's how I was breathing ). I took a break and relaxed for about 30 min and then sat under the dryer for about 30 min.  My hair was still dry but manageable to separate and comb.  I made small sections and started flat ironing. 

I used a GVP flat iron on 410 degrees with 7 passes.  After 4-5 passes my hair felt silky and soft.  I tried to focus the heat near my new growth because the rest of my hair was pretty straight after applying the BKT.  I had to take a break while doing in my hair, it took me 1.5 hrs to finish flat ironing but I could see the difference. I didn't smell any fumes while I was flat ironing.  My hair was smooth and silky but still kind of dull.  I could run my fingers through my hair from root to ends and did not feel my new growth.  My hair still looks thick but feels light and has swang. lol. (now I understand)  I think next time I may need to add a little more to the ends, they don't feel as smooth as the rest of my hair.  

This morning I rubbed a dime size amount of Lacio Lacio on the top of my hair because I had mad fly aways and put on a head band.  When I get home this evening I am going to wash it out and style it afterwards.  I will attempt to post pics of my before & afters once I wash out my hair. 
 I know I don't post much but I greatly appreciate the information and you ladies on this board.  I hope this will mark the beginning of my transition from texlaxed to natural with the help of BKT.     Thank you!


----------



## kgard7777

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Keen

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Yay!!!! I did my first BKT Tx. I ordered the OK Keratin Tx from Ebay on Friday afternoon and I received it Tuesday. I didn't expect to receive it until Wed or Thursday. My husband and I planned to go to a comedy show last night but I told him to forget it, I had to do my hair.
> 
> Sooooo... I received my BKT @ 6pm after work and went straight in the shower to clarify may hair. With the first wash it was squeaky clean, like washing dishes in Palmolive. I clarified 3 times and my hair was sooo dry. I let my hair air dry while I tried to detangle and section my hair. I gently detangled with my fingers and that took about 30-40 min. My hair was completely poofy except my 2-3 inches on my ends that were straight.
> I sectioned in 6 sections because 4 sections was still to much hair.
> I started with the back and applied the OK Tx on with a toothbrush and the small end of the comb to get the remainder out. I was so paranoid to use to much after reading everyones testimonies. I think with the toothbrush helped bc I was able to get my NG and not touch my scalp. It took me 1 hr to apply the BKT on.
> 
> The fumes started giving me a slight headache as I was doing the front of my head. (Do you remember on Harlem nights when the cop was taking little bitty breathes in the vault; that's how I was breathing ). I took a break and relaxed for about 30 min and then sat under the dryer for about 30 min. My hair was still dry but manageable to separate and comb. I made small sections and started flat ironing.
> 
> I used a GVP flat iron on 410 degrees with 7 passes. After 4-5 passes my hair felt silky and soft. I tried to focus the heat near my new growth because the rest of my hair was pretty straight after applying the BKT. I had to take a break while doing in my hair, it took me 1.5 hrs to finish flat ironing but I could see the difference. I didn't smell any fumes while I was flat ironing. My hair was smooth and silky but still kind of dull. I could run my fingers through my hair from root to ends and did not feel my new growth. My hair still looks thick but feels light and has swang. lol. (now I understand) I think next time I may need to add a little more to the ends, they don't feel as smooth as the rest of my hair.
> 
> This morning I rubbed a dime size amount of Lacio Lacio on the top of my hair because I had mad fly aways and put on a head band. When I get home this evening I am going to wash it out and style it afterwards. I will attempt to post pics of my before & afters once I wash out my hair.
> I know I don't post much but I greatly appreciate the information and you ladies on this board. I hope this will mark the beginning of my transition from texlaxed to natural with the help of BKT. Thank you!


 

You did your BKT yesterday and you already put products on it? You're not waiting the recommended 72 hours before you wash? Why did you decide not to wait?


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Keen, I used the 1 day OK Tx.  You can wash your hair the next day.  Also, I didn't think I could use product, but I had to go to work this am and I my hair was just straight.  In the front I have little hairs/broken hairs (not sure what to call it) but they didn't lay down even sleeping with a scarf on, so I used a dime size amount just in the front of my hair to add some weight.  (I hope I explained it ok??? Think I confused myself)
The OK Tx I used specifically states to: " Step 8: Wait one day to wash hair"
I also emailed the seller and asked if I could keep it on longer than the 1 day and she stated that I could, but my hair will look dirty.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mstar

I've decided to go ahead with the BKT treatment...I'm so excited!! This thread is LONG, but I'm going to read through each and every word to figure out which brand to use.  I've never used a flat iron before, so I'll have to go to a salon to get it done. 

Btw, last night I saw a banner outside of Fantastic Sam's announcing that they do BKT. I thought that was funny/weird...I never would've thought that a neighborhood haircut place would offer this kind of treatment.


----------



## NerdSauce

Hiya. I'm natural (in the 4a neighborhood.) I've been keeping up with this thread because (when funds allow) I'll be doing the BKT eventually. Most everything that I could possibly wonder about has been answered, except for one little question. 

I know that most BKTs say to apply no closer than 1/4 an inch from the scalp, so essentially there's no product at the root when you flat iron and blow dry. Has that been a problem for anyone, using such a high heat where your hair has zero protection? Am I just being paranoid? If it were the ends it wouldn't freak me out as much, but seeing as it's the root.. Especially since a lot of people are going for straight roots.. I just wonder how that works, and what precautions people are taking (if any are needed).


----------



## sheba1

Keen said:


> You did your BKT yesterday and you already put products on it? You're not waiting the recommended 72 hours before you wash? Why did you decide not to wait?



I'm not crazy careful about this, either.  I add sabino the day after I've done my treatment and curl.  I'll wear my hair like this for the day then come home and either cowash that night or the next morning and wet bun from there.  I use Global 2% (the directions say to wait 3 days before wash) and don't find that it's caused me any issue in regards to results.

I know Brittany uses Global 4% and she washes immediately after applying treatment sometimes, almost like the Softliss.



RedPanda said:


> I know that most BKTs say to apply no closer than 1/4 an inch from the scalp, so essentially there's no product at the root when you flat iron and blow dry. Has that been a problem for anyone, using such a high heat where your hair has zero protection? Am I just being paranoid? If it were the ends it wouldn't freak me out as much, but seeing as it's the root.. Especially since a lot of people are going for straight roots.. I just wonder how that works, and what precautions people are taking (if any are needed).



Well, you actually apply sort of like the traditional way to apply permanent color.  You don't go right next to the scalp with each brush stroke, but as you comb through and distribute, it will end up on all of the hair.  There's a great technique that I picked up in the application of softliss in the vid below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E&feature=channel_page

It's sooooo easy!!  I skip the brush altogether and use a small toothed rat tail comb.  After parting with the tail, I dip the top part of the comb into the Global keratin and comb through my hair starting at the top.  I do this for several sections and then comb through several times, removing excess.  I ease the excess back into the bowl and continue til I've finished.  I find I get very close to my scalp, all of my hair is protected and I use very little product this way.  The last time I did my BKT I was done inside of 2 hours and I only used 1/4 cup of product.


----------



## winterinatl

So, I'm having mixed feelings about the BKT.

Last Sunday I did my first re-touch on about an 1 1/2 inches new hair.  I had about 1.5-2 ounces left after I did my sister's natural shoulder length hair.

After about 8 weeks of having the BKT on my relaxed ends, the straightness didn't seem to be letting up much. this is after 3 days swimming in the ocean 4 hours at a time. Let me remind you; I am relaxed, but never bone straight.  My hair has seemed bone straight from the initial application.

My roots were so tangly and puffy, and the rest so durn stick striaght it looked so weird.
I was tired of the new and old hair tanling and decided to go for it.  I clarified with Suave, washing the hair in sections.

I blew it dry gently, then applied with brush just to the new growth.  After i was sure I had covered them all, I had a big glob left that I managed to run through the rest of the hair, from root to tip.  My hair is BSL, now  a little past (FINALLY). 

I used my Rsessions root tool to super straighten.  the process still took about 4 hours total. 

I hated that the roots began to revert so quickly, after a day or so, but the waving is silky and reminds me of when the hair is just texturized, so I hope the first wash goes well.

Now, perhaps I should not have ran it through the ends, not sure.  I really should have waited to try to see what it would be like after it wore off, but how stick straight it is makes me think it never will (for relaxed girls).

I kinda want all 22 inches of the relaxed off my head, lol.  But i'm not gonna cut.


----------



## Dove56

Hey ladies,

I had Aveda highlights done and I did my 3rd BKT (Softliss) treatment yesterday.  I put my pictures in my Fotki.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I had Aveda highlights done and I did my 3rd BKT (Softliss) treatment yesterday. I put my pictures in my Fotki.


 
Veejee.. omg.. your hair.. 
Just had a hairgasm....
Beautiful! Beautiful color.. health and shine. This is why I'm sticking with softliss...

How often are you applying the BKT. I think I am going to do my second treatment tomorrow.. this will be 4 weeks... do you think that's too early?


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> Veejee.. omg.. your hair..
> Just had a hairgasm....
> Beautiful! Beautiful color.. health and shine. This is why I'm sticking with softliss...
> 
> How often are you applying the BKT. I think I am going to do my second treatment tomorrow.. this will be 4 weeks... do you think that's too early?



Thank you!   I LURVE Softliss! I don't think 4 weeks is too soon.  My first BKT (Global) was on April 17, then I did one on June 27th and yesterday August 11. I waited 10 weeks between the first and second treatment and 6 weeks between the 2nd and 3rd.

 I only did this treatment because it helps to "seal" in the color and prevent fading.  I have some new growth that hasn't been texlaxed so I want to see how it does after my next shampoo. If my hair doesn't frizz I'll keep doing BKT's, if it does I'll texlax and then do a BKT for bone straight results.


----------



## sheba1

Beautiful, Veejee!  I love that BKT can be used to strengthen and "seal" the hair.  It makes this hair care thing so much easier.

Hey there, Winterinatl, you really seem like you need a hug   I read and reread your post.  But you know, it sounds like you're more agitated with the fact that you're dealing with two textures than you are with the BKT.  Am I off base there?  

I think it's great that you were able to wait two months between treatments and then could mainly focus on roots when you did.  Are you thinking of doing as Veejee is considering?  Using BKT to do a long transition?

You may want to consider doing the treatments closer together (for roots only) so the two texture thing doesn't get so overwhelming.  Maybe every 6 weeks.

As a side note, If you decide to continue to do the BKT, AtlantaJJ is looking for an application buddy!  Maybe you all can get a BKT union going on down there.


----------



## kgard7777

Ok is it just me or has softliss bkt increased your moisture levels? I applied my first treatment Saturday night and then styled it Sunday morning doing my usual rollerset and flatiron. My hair is super soft although that was 4 days ago. Normally even with A STEAMER my hair is dry and breaking by day 3 of wearing it down. 

I think I am in love  with Softliss


----------



## AtlantaJJ

RedPanda said:


> Hiya. I'm natural (in the 4a neighborhood.) I've been keeping up with this thread because (when funds allow) I'll be doing the BKT eventually. Most everything that I could possibly wonder about has been answered, except for one little question.
> 
> I know that most BKTs say to apply no closer than 1/4 an inch from the scalp, so essentially there's no product at the root when you flat iron and blow dry. Has that been a problem for anyone, using such a high heat where your hair has zero protection? Am I just being paranoid? If it were the ends it wouldn't freak me out as much, but seeing as it's the root.. Especially since a lot of people are going for straight roots.. I just wonder how that works, and what precautions people are taking (if any are needed).


Sheba had the perfect answer to your question. I'm going to use that method myself because I used too much product last time in the back when I applied with the brush. Thanks Sheba


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Good afternoon chicas!!!!! I LOVE MY HAIR!!!!!!  It is soft, bouncy, shiny, smooth and looks so healthy. Ok, so yesterday I washed the OK keratin Tx out and used Aphogee Keratin 2 Min and this other intensive condtioner (picked it up yesterday, forgot the name). My hair was so smooth and straight in the shower. When I got out I applied Lacio Lacio & Heat protectant, combed in my style and let it air dry. The roots are not straight, but they are soft and manageable and easy to blend with the rest of the hair. I then flat ironed on 302 degrees, once over and curled the ends. When I finished, my hair was still thick, full and soft with body. Something I could get rarely when I relaxed and flat ironed. (I hate rollersetting) After playing in my hair last night, I pin curled my hair for the night. This morning I have beautiful curls!!!! I even received compliments from my coworkers (all guys) and they hardly ever give compliments. (They do, but not hair related, LOL) 
OH I forgot, I am finally APL!!! 
This was really a good experience. I don't know whether I should continue with the OK keratin Tx or try the Softliss now....

Veejee, Absolutely beautiful!  I hope my hair looks like that after a few more BKT applications. I want to color but I think I will continue taking baby steps. 

I was trying to add a few pics, but it is only allowing me to add 5. The rest of the pics will be in my fotki. Sorry.erplexed 
How can I add more pics in 1 post?

These pics are just the first day befroe I washed out the BKT Tx.
1st pic is Sectioning the hair to apply BKT
2nd is the hair lost after clarifying, air drying, blow drying and flat ironing
3rd is BKT on hair
4th & 5th is after flat ironing hair


----------



## girlyprincess23

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Good afternoon chicas!!!!! I LOVE MY HAIR!!!!!!  It is soft, bouncy, shiny, smooth and looks so healthy. Ok, so yesterday I washed the OK keratin Tx out and used Aphogee Keratin 2 Min and this other intensive condtioner (picked it up yesterday, forgot the name). My hair was so smooth and straight in the shower. When I got out I applied Lacio Lacio & Heat protectant, combed in my style and let it air dry. The roots are not straight, but they are soft and manageable and easy to blend with the rest of the hair. I then flat ironed on 302 degrees, once over and curled the ends. When I finished, my hair was still thick, full and soft with body. Something I could get rarely when I relaxed and flat ironed. (I hate rollersetting) After playing in my hair last night, I pin curled my hair for the night. This morning I have beautiful curls!!!! I even received compliments from my coworkers (all guys) and they hardly ever give compliments. (They do, but not hair related, LOL)
> OH I forgot, I am finally APL!!!
> This was really a good experience. I don't know whether I should continue with the OK keratin Tx or try the Softliss now....
> 
> Veejee, Absolutely beautiful!  I hope my hair looks like that after a few more BKT applications. I want to color but I think I will continue taking baby steps.
> 
> I was trying to add a few pics, but it is only allowing me to add 5. The rest of the pics will be in my fotki. Sorry.erplexed
> How can I add more pics in 1 post?
> 
> These pics are just the first day befroe I washed out the BKT Tx.
> 1st pic is Sectioning the hair to apply BKT
> 2nd is the hair lost after clarifying, air drying, blow drying and flat ironing
> 3rd is BKT on hair
> 4th & 5th is after flat ironing hair


 
Love it.........looks beautiful!! I might try OK now if it's easier to get than the global!! What is the tx for? is that part of the name?


----------



## movado32k1

Ok I just got some Softliss BKT and I have a question. It may have been answered in the 113 pages so I am sorry if this is a repeat. With the Softliss you do not have to do a 4 day waiting period before you can do anything with your hair right? You can just rinse the mask out then blowdry and style right?


----------



## sheba1

movado32k1 said:


> Ok I just got some Softliss BKT and I have a question. It may have been answered in the 113 pages so I am sorry if this is a repeat. With the Softliss you do not have to do a 4 day waiting period before you can do anything with your hair right? You can just rinse the mask out then blowdry and style right?


 
Correct!  

Here are a few vids of the application of softliss:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E


----------



## kgard7777

The waiting period for softliss is 60 minutes AFTER the flatironing is complete. 

I read the instructions incorrectly and washed my daughters hair immediately after flatironing. Needless to say her natural texture was still there. So when I did my treatment I waited 60 mins after all of the flat ironing was complete and WALLA! Soft straight hair!  ( You will love Softliss)


----------



## *fabulosity*

About to do my 2nd treatment... yeah I'm crazy starting this late at night... lol.. and about to do a rinse.. lmao. But it will be a night with the housewives and LHCF... LMAO.. 

Anywho.. I SOOOO want to try this one... the Nanokeratin.. is this only for professionals??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEY3_KBWuw


----------



## Keen

*fabulosity* said:


> About to do my 2nd treatment... yeah I'm crazy starting this late at night... lol.. and about to do a rinse.. lmao. But it will be a night with the housewives and LHCF... LMAO..
> 
> Anywho.. I SOOOO want to try this one... the Nanokeratin.. is this only for professionals??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEY3_KBWuw



The process for Nanokeratin seem to be the same but it says it's permanent....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Keen said:


> The process for Nanokeratin seem to be the same but it says it's permanent....


 
You looking at this website?

http://www.nanokeratinusa.com/index.php


----------



## Keen

*fabulosity* said:


> You looking at this website?
> 
> http://www.nanokeratinusa.com/index.php



Yes


----------



## *fabulosity*

Keen said:


> Yes


 
I must be high on the BKT fumes..  I don't see where it says its permanent. It's still a coating right?? 

Hmm... that definitely makes it less appetizing...


----------



## Keen

*fabulosity* said:


> I must be high on the BKT fumes..  I don't see where it says its permanent. It's still a coating right??
> 
> Hmm... that definitely makes it less appetizing...



I think I read it on the Q&A section.


----------



## sheba1

*fabulosity* said:


> I must be high on the BKT fumes..  I don't see where it says its permanent. It's still a coating right??
> 
> Hmm... that definitely makes it less appetizing...



I
"During the next step those nano-molecules are locked into the hair as additional vapor is infused,* thus creating permanent, non-soluble keratin*, just like natural keratin!"


----------



## mccray689

I'm selling my organic thermo fusion if anyone is interested 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391234


----------



## *fabulosity*

2nd BKT and rinse application
(I got done an hour ago.. I'm gonna be tired as hell..glad it's Friday)

















I love BKT. I never wear my hair "straight" straight.. but I think I'm doing it today from sheer exhaustion and I didn't do my mask. I'll do that when I get home from work.


----------



## kgard7777

It turned out very nice!


----------



## sheba1

My goodness.    Your hair is


----------



## ksk_xs

Fab your hair looks...fabulous lol. I'm still mad I can't see your albums,I'm feeling like a stalker . These picks only make me want to see your progress more.lol. Come on now.


----------



## *fabulosity*

ksk_xs said:


> Fab your hair looks...fabulous lol. I'm still mad I can't see your albums,I'm feeling like a stalker . These picks only make me want to see your progress more.lol. Come on now.


 

THANK U!!!

LMAO... stop it girl! I added you. At least I thought I did... 
Got a big bundle of BKT friendly products coming your way. Yeah your other shipment is still in a box..

Now if you come with the Toccara comments you will be blocked.. LMAO.. just kidding!


----------



## ebonylocs

I was thinking, I wonder if anyone has ever tried to do BKT as a sloooooow process, or if there is any product specifically designed to allow you to do this.

I'm imagining a product you could use as a daily leave-in, or that you could apply to your hair, rollerset and sit under a hooded dryer (and maybe wash out or not after it was dry), that gradually, over time, would bond keratin to your hair without the need for the fumes or the long flat ironing (which I'm not very willing to do), and over time increase your hair's manageability and strength.

Come on, our chemistry geniuses, where you at?


----------



## ebonylocs

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem that permanently dyeing the hair ala bigen,  *after *   bkt would seal in the results of bkt...making it last even longer, No?


No. Not at all. Dyes make the hair more porous. That's why they recommend dyeing before the BKT, so that the treatment can penetrate. Then the BKT will seal the hair up. I would think that it's best to dye before the BKT, and if you're going to dye, do it several weeks after the BKT when you don't mind your hair reverting somewhat, or if you're planning to do another BKT very soon.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, I am currently drying my rollerset hair - using my bonnet hair dryer which keeps disassembling...I really need a Pibbs in my life- but anyhoo....this is what happened.
> 
> I prepooed with castor oil on ends and Amla oil on hair strands and my scalp overnight.  Today, I poo'ed with Joico Luxe for thicker hair.  I then Silicon Mixed my hair for an hour or so.  I applied a black rinse and let sit for about an hour as well.
> 
> *What I noticed is that the black rinse may have contained a type of salt because my hair is much poofier than before, it really looked like my regular hair*.  Prior to this, I had perfect loops, except for my 3 inch straight ends - thanks to my semi-regular flat ironing episodes.  Now, rollersetting (Salerm 21 and Water, followed by Aphogee Keratin spray) was quite a breeze, but tedious because I haven't done it in about a year.  I had minimal shedding/breakage.
> 
> I will see what happens once my hair dries.  I will more than likely have to sleep with my rollers, so I'll give you guys updates asap.
> 
> My plan is to saranwrap my hair after all is said and done.  If my hair turns out as I think it will, I have hit The Holy Grail.
> 
> Pray for me, Sistas, pray for me.  I really really want this to work.


It is expected that dyeing after the BKT would make your hair more frizzy - dyes make your hair more porous to get the colour in. Next time, dye before BKTing.


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> 2nd BKT and rinse application
> (I got done an hour ago.. I'm gonna be tired as hell..glad it's Friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BKT. I never wear my hair "straight" straight.. but I think I'm doing it today from sheer exhaustion and I didn't do my mask. I'll do that when I get home from work.




Beautiful results FAB!!!!!!!!!!!1  I love it! Your hair looks so thick and healthy.


----------



## *fabulosity*

kgard7777 said:


> It turned out very nice!


 
Thank you so much! I am in l-o-v-e with Softliss too. Although I couldn't find anything bad about the Nanokeratin one.. The only fact is that it is permanent.. but how is possible to have a permanent "coating". I emailed for a list of ingredients. Will report back. 


sheba1 said:


> My goodness.  Your hair is


Sheba1! Thank you so much... it's finally like hmmm all these products must be doing something...lol.



Veejee said:


> Beautiful results FAB!!!!!!!!!!!1  I love it! Your hair looks so thick and healthy.


 VJ.. thanks!! I used soo much less this time; it's like the previously BKT'ed hair just soaked it up. It was pretty much silky (not coated feeling like the first time) after the blow dry with the softliss in. And then I just made sure I concentrated at the edges (my most resistant areas) with the little mini sedu straightner. I like this schedule; every 4 weeks, but I wonder if the cost to do that will be prohibitive. I think I am buying the 32 oz one next; because it's me and my mom and I have slight feeling they are gonna increase the price. I wish BKT had been in my life much sooner.


----------



## cutenss

*fabulosity* said:


> 2nd BKT and rinse application
> (I got done an hour ago.. I'm gonna be tired as hell..glad it's Friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BKT. I never wear my hair "straight" straight.. but I think I'm doing it today from sheer exhaustion and I didn't do my mask. I'll do that when I get home from work.



Looking good FAB...BKT loves you back .  Pretty hair.  I so need to get me some SoftLiss.  Everyone is having such YUMMY results .  But I must use up the BKT that I have


----------



## Jetblackhair

My goodness, your hair looks so beautiful!



*fabulosity* said:


> 2nd BKT and rinse application
> (I got done an hour ago.. I'm gonna be tired as hell..glad it's Friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BKT. I never wear my hair "straight" straight.. but I think I'm doing it today from sheer exhaustion and I didn't do my mask. I'll do that when I get home from work.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*fabulosity* said:


> Thank you so much! I am in l-o-v-e with Softliss too. Although I couldn't find anything bad about the *nanokeratin one*.. The only fact is that it is permanent.. but how is possible to have a permanent "coating". I emailed for a list of ingredients. Will report back.
> 
> Sheba1! Thank you so much... it's finally like hmmm all these products must be doing something...lol.
> 
> 
> VJ.. thanks!! I used soo much less this time; it's like the previously BKT'ed hair just soaked it up. It was pretty much silky (not coated feeling like the first time) after the blow dry with the softliss in. And then I just made sure I concentrated at the edges (my most resistant areas) with the little mini sedu straightner. I like this schedule; every 4 weeks, but I wonder if the cost to do that will be prohibitive. I think I am buying the 32 oz one next; because it's me and my mom and I have slight feeling they are gonna increase the price. I wish BKT had been in my life much sooner


\\\
 To bolded. It seems to me that the Nano keratin one is a conditioning treatment that repairs hair only.  Like it is not for manageability of curls, or loosening curls, or straighter hair.  It's just a treatment.  I could be wrong but this is what I get from what I've read and this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLmZGCcIDrA


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey girl.. I think nanokeratization is like a process .. and this company is called "Nanokeratin".. they have their own video on YT and it is just like a BKT... they do the process in this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEY3_KBWuw&feature=channel

So I'm really interested in their stuff and their aftercare poos and items.. and I emailed them.. Here's what I got.. I'm thinking about getting their poo/con/hair power treatment and perhaps their bkt.... I'll use my mom as the guinea.. she doesn't mind being straight forever... lmao..

Thank you for your interest in Nanokeratin System!

The Nanokeratin System is the innovative straightening method your clients will love!  It is an efficient process with perfect results in just four steps.  By coating hair with keratin it repairs it, nurtures it and eliminates frizz leaving hair beautiful, soft flexible, shiny and healthy. 

A  breakthrough in the field of hair straightening and repair. The system utilizes nano-molecular keratin, these particles are so minuscule that millions of them can be gathered onto a pin head. The Nanokeratin particles are deposited and locked deep within the damaged hair, enclosing it within a permanent non-soluble coating, mimicking natural keratin.  
The result is smooth, shiny, silky, healthy hair.  The Nanokeratin treatment renews hair and helps it withstand humidity.

I am including in this email the Price and description for the Professional Kit, the Try Me Kit and the Pro Style Kit.  Attached you will find the price list for all of our products and descriptions.  Please keep in mind that these prices are reduced for the month of July and August.

PROFESSIONAL KIT price $1199
You can make at least $12,000 profit from each kit!

105 oz  Clarifying Shampoo
The Clarifying  Shampoo is the first step to the treatment as it prepares hair for the straightening process.  It thoroughly cleanses hair and scalp. 

105 oz Brazilian Treatment Hair Therapy (45-60 application)
The Nanokeratin System Hair Therapy is the second step to the treatment.  It is a revolutionary technology in the field of hair straightening which is based on nano-molecules of keratin -the primary constituent of hair.  The particles meld perfectly into the structure of the hair achieving a softer, smoother and silkier look.  With this system you can now offer your clients the most advanced, efficient and healthy straightening method.

320 grams Hair Spa Keratin Treatment (106 applications)
The Nanokeratin Hair Power Pure Keratin Hair Spa is a highly concentrated treatment that will have your customers coming back to your salon.   This treatment is recommended as a monthly follow up to the straightening process.  It will completely repair fissures in hair due to coloring and/or highlighting by coating it with keratin.  This treatment renews hair giving it a shiny and supple  look.

10 retail shampoos
This shampoo helps maintain the hair's keratin layer and prevents protein loss from hair strands.
This shampoo only makes a light lather, as it does not contain sodium.  It gently and effectively cleans scalp and hair without harming the keratin layer.  It fights damage and leaves hair manageable by coating hair with a layer of nano-polymer.  It works on all types of hair adding great shine.  

10 retail leave-in conditioners(Magic Touch)
This leave-in conditioner straightens, repairs and coats hair with Nanokeratin

One titanium flat iron
This state of the art  flat iron has an automatic temperature control system made possible by nano-silver technology.  It maintains a constant temperature throughout the treatment process which assures the best results for the straightening process.  It straightens at a temperature of 480°F (230°C).  The long cord (2.7 meters) allows it to be used at full 360° angle.

An Instructional DVD
10 smocks
1 Brush
2 pumps
2 Mixing Bottles
1 Poster
Brochures 
1 Duffel Bag

TRY ME KIT price $260
6 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
6 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo (2)
3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch (2)
Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
Nanokeratin DVD 


PRO STYLE KIT price $360
13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo (4)
3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch (4)
Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
Nanokeratin Aprons - 10 pack
Nanokeratin Brush
Nanokeratin DVD

We would love to hear from you!  For additional questions or to order please contact us at [email protected] or call us at 1-888-5KERATIN

all best,

Lorena


----------



## AtlantaJJ

That sounds very interesting but expensive  <fans self>


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> Thank you so much! I am in l-o-v-e with Softliss too. Although I couldn't find anything bad about the Nanokeratin one.. The only fact is that it is permanent.. but how is possible to have a permanent "coating". I emailed for a list of ingredients. Will report back.
> 
> Sheba1! Thank you so much... it's finally like hmmm all these products must be doing something...lol.
> 
> 
> VJ.. thanks!! I used soo much less this time; it's like the previously BKT'ed hair just soaked it up. It was pretty much silky (not coated feeling like the first time) after the blow dry with the softliss in. And then I just made sure I concentrated at the edges (my most resistant areas) with the little mini sedu straightner. I like this schedule; every 4 weeks, but I wonder if the cost to do that will be prohibitive. I think I am buying the 32 oz one next; because it's me and my mom and I have slight feeling they are gonna increase the price. I wish BKT had been in my life much sooner.



Fab I did the same thing this time, I used about half as much as I did last time.  I used about 2oz and I did not get any headaches from the fumes.  Less is definitely more with the BKT!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> Fab I did the same thing this time, I used about half as much as I did last time.  I used about 2oz and I did not get any headaches from the fumes.  Less is definitely more with the BKT!


I initally said I wouldn't BKT until Thanksgiving. I'm so glad I didn't wait.  Next time I have to be extra careful not to  use too much. The first time I got it right, the second time I used too much in the back especially. 

I'm going to use Sheba's comb through method next time to comb out the extra product and make sure it's evenly distributed along the hair strand.


----------



## ebonylocs

AtlantaJJ said:


> That sounds very interesting but expensive  <fans self>


Yes, but it appears they are aiming at professional hairdressers who they expect to get several client applications out of the kit and make a profit out of each.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girl.. I think nanokeratization is like a process .. and this company is called "Nanokeratin".. they have their own video on YT and it is just like a BKT... they do the process in this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEY3_KBWuw&feature=channel
> 
> So I'm really interested in their stuff and their aftercare poos and items.. and I emailed them.. Here's what I got.. I'm thinking about getting their poo/con/hair power treatment and perhaps their bkt.... I'll use my mom as the guinea.. she doesn't mind being straight forever... lmao..
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Nanokeratin System!
> 
> The Nanokeratin System is the innovative straightening method your clients will love! It is an efficient process with perfect results in just four steps. By coating hair with keratin it repairs it, nurtures it and eliminates frizz leaving hair beautiful, soft flexible, shiny and healthy.
> 
> A breakthrough in the field of hair straightening and repair. The system utilizes nano-molecular keratin, these particles are so minuscule that millions of them can be gathered onto a pin head. The Nanokeratin particles are deposited and locked deep within the damaged hair, enclosing it within a permanent non-soluble coating, mimicking natural keratin.
> The result is smooth, shiny, silky, healthy hair. The Nanokeratin treatment renews hair and helps it withstand humidity.
> 
> I am including in this email the Price and description for the Professional Kit, the Try Me Kit and the Pro Style Kit. Attached you will find the price list for all of our products and descriptions. Please keep in mind that these prices are reduced for the month of July and August.
> 
> PROFESSIONAL KIT price $1199
> You can make at least $12,000 profit from each kit!
> 
> 105 oz Clarifying Shampoo
> The Clarifying Shampoo is the first step to the treatment as it prepares hair for the straightening process. It thoroughly cleanses hair and scalp.
> 
> 105 oz Brazilian Treatment Hair Therapy (45-60 application)
> The Nanokeratin System Hair Therapy is the second step to the treatment. It is a revolutionary technology in the field of hair straightening which is based on nano-molecules of keratin -the primary constituent of hair. The particles meld perfectly into the structure of the hair achieving a softer, smoother and silkier look. With this system you can now offer your clients the most advanced, efficient and healthy straightening method.
> 
> 320 grams Hair Spa Keratin Treatment (106 applications)
> The Nanokeratin Hair Power Pure Keratin Hair Spa is a highly concentrated treatment that will have your customers coming back to your salon. This treatment is recommended as a monthly follow up to the straightening process. It will completely repair fissures in hair due to coloring and/or highlighting by coating it with keratin. This treatment renews hair giving it a shiny and supple look.
> 
> 10 retail shampoos
> This shampoo helps maintain the hair's keratin layer and prevents protein loss from hair strands.
> This shampoo only makes a light lather, as it does not contain sodium. It gently and effectively cleans scalp and hair without harming the keratin layer. It fights damage and leaves hair manageable by coating hair with a layer of nano-polymer. It works on all types of hair adding great shine.
> 
> 10 retail leave-in conditioners(Magic Touch)
> This leave-in conditioner straightens, repairs and coats hair with Nanokeratin
> 
> One titanium flat iron
> This state of the art flat iron has an automatic temperature control system made possible by nano-silver technology. It maintains a constant temperature throughout the treatment process which assures the best results for the straightening process. It straightens at a temperature of 480°F (230°C). The long cord (2.7 meters) allows it to be used at full 360° angle.
> 
> An Instructional DVD
> 10 smocks
> 1 Brush
> 2 pumps
> 2 Mixing Bottles
> 1 Poster
> Brochures
> 1 Duffel Bag
> 
> TRY ME KIT price $260
> 6 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
> 6 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
> 11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo (2)
> 3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch (2)
> Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
> Nanokeratin DVD
> 
> 
> PRO STYLE KIT price $360
> 13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
> 13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
> 11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo (4)
> 3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch (4)
> Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
> Nanokeratin Aprons - 10 pack
> Nanokeratin Brush
> Nanokeratin DVD
> 
> We would love to hear from you! For additional questions or to order please contact us at [email protected] or call us at 1-888-5KERATIN
> 
> all best,
> 
> Lorena


 
Wow. So it's similar to BKT but it's Permanent like a relaxer? I wonder if it changes the bonds in the hair. I know it says BKT but most can be washed out and this doesn't seem to be that way. I wonder what they say about changing the bonds of the hair?


----------



## angenoir

A question for the relaxed ladies who BKT.... Are any of you phyto relaxed???


----------



## *fabulosity*

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow. So it's similar to BKT but it's Permanent like a relaxer? I wonder if it changes the bonds in the hair. I know it says BKT but most can be washed out and this doesn't seem to be that way. I wonder what they say about changing the bonds of the hair?


 
Yeah that's the grey area. I sent them a long email... asking about the ingredients... how it is a "permanent" coating (coat to me doesn't sound like alter) .. if it has formaldehyde or not... when you can wash it out.. and the price of just the BKT... I mean they have that package for 260 which includes the iron... I really don't think it is that expensive compared to the other ones... all the "try me" packages come with a flat iron.. which I don't need. I just hope you don't have to have license to get them.. Like I would love to get the try me kit without the clarifying poo and the straightening iron. But perhaps I can get my mom or one of my friends to go halfsies on it with me... because we would each get a shampoo and a leave in.

*TRY ME KIT price $260*
6 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
6 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo *(2)
*3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch *(2)
*Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
Nanokeratin DVD 


*PRO STYLE KIT price $360*
13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Therapy
13.5 fl oz Nanokeratin Clarifying Shampoo
11 fl oz Nanokeratin Hair Shampoo (4)
3.5 fl oz Nanokeratin leave in conditioner Magic Touch (4)
Nanokeratin Titanium Straightening Iron
Nanokeratin Aprons - 10 pack
Nanokeratin Brush
Nanokeratin DVD


Their shampoos and cons and treatments sound yummy... I would love to see how they work in conjunction with the BKT.. even if I don't buy their straightner...

I paid $108 for the Softliss 8 oz kit... so I also asked them if they could make a kit with just the aftercare poo and con, the hair power treatment, and 6 oz of the BKT.


----------



## donewit-it

I completed my second BKT application over the weekend.

4a natural by the way.  I am so happy with the results.  I can't believe my hair is so soft from this product.

I plan to do it once a month.

Does the Aloe Shampoo have sodium in it?
I've been co-washing with HE totally twisted (which is safe) and sealing with castor oil.

My hair dries so much faster now too.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## elitestar

Hi kgard7777,

You know that I made some research before  I got my BKT and I found that OK is no brazilian!!! is made here in USA, but they sell it as Brazilian Keratin, that help me me alot to make up my mind..if the product was a good one they shouldn't to say that is brazilian if it's not.. Anyways..I end getting Softliss which work great in my hair..I got the Morango one (strawberry) and I'm really happy with the results..my hair looks great know!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

elitestar said:


> Hi kgard7777,
> 
> You know that I made some research before I got my BKT and I found that OK is no brazilian!!! is made here in USA, but they sell it as Brazilian Keratin, that help me me alot to make up my mind..if the product was a good one they shouldn't to say that is brazilian if it's not.. Anyways..I end getting Softliss which work great in my hair..I got the Morango one (strawberry) and I'm really happy with the results..my hair looks great know!!


I'm glad to hear you are happy with your BKT!!
What made you decide to get the strawberry? I got the chocolate because the lady on the phone said it was good for dry hair. I wonder if there is really a difference..???

It is interesting the OK is made in USA!


----------



## imstush

wow I haven't been in this thread in ages.  I need to catch up.  I still don't get how/understand why most of you ladies are reapplying so often.  I did mine June 18, and my hair still has the treatment.  As a matter of fact I've been wearing it curly because of the heat and even my curls look more wavy then anything.  

Anyhoo off to go read and catch up


----------



## AtlantaJJ

imstush said:


> wow I haven't been in this thread in ages. I need to catch up. I still don't get how/understand why most of you ladies are reapplying so often. I did mine June 18, and my hair still has the treatment. As a matter of fact I've been wearing it curly because of the heat and even my curls look more wavy then anything.
> 
> Anyhoo off to go read and catch up


I for one sweat mine out  and or color it out because I use cellophanes which contains sodium chloride.


----------



## *fabulosity*

^^^
Basically what she said.. Mine still had the treatment; but just like you have new growth from a perm; I got new growth from my BKT.. which combined with the sweat from the gym and the frequent cowashes (2x/week) it was wearing off at the roots.. but I think it gets even more concentrated each time... but from our experience (VeeJee) your hair takes less each time to coat it... I don't think I'll ever let mine wear completely off...  I wear my hair down too much. I love this stuff... I think it is the best find on LHCF since OCT/MT.  

We threw my dad a big milestone Bday party Saturday.. I sweated like a hebrew slave and my hair was still straight. Now usually even a perm (unless it was fresh) would have some puffiness.. but I had no hair swell. (I'll put the pictures in my fotki later) My family was all in like what is in your hair girl... how much is it.. we need it. .. Hair was sweating out all over the place.. Mine was wet.. but still straight! Now those who want to remain curly q's might not want that.. but I lovvvvvve it.


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> ^^^
> Basically what she said.. Mine still had the treatment; but just like you have new growth from a perm; I got new growth from my BKT.. which combined with the sweat from the gym and the frequent cowashes (2x/week) it was wearing off at the roots.. but I think it gets even more concentrated each time... but from our experience (VeeJee) your hair takes less each time to coat it... I don't think I'll ever let mine wear completely off...  I wear my hair down too much. I love this stuff... I think it is the best find on LHCF since OCT/MT.
> 
> We threw my dad a big milestone Bday party Saturday.. I sweated like a hebrew slave and my hair was still straight. Now usually even a perm (unless it was fresh) would have some puffiness.. but I had no hair swell. (I'll put the pictures in my fotki later) My family was all in like what is in your hair girl... how much is it.. we need it. .. Hair was sweating out all over the place.. Mine was wet.. but still straight! Now those who want to remain curly q's might not want that.. but I lovvvvvve it.




Fab, 

Isn't the BKT wonderful?! I just can't believe how my hair will NOT frizz! I've been in about 95% humidity with ZERO puff or frizz.  The clears had to "scrunch" their hair because it was too humid to wear it straight and they were trying to figure out why I didn't have that problem..haha, it's my little secret haters..haha:wink2:.  

Fab, if I do go back curly (and that's a BIG IF..lol I was curly for 9 years and it's overated) I will use a stronger BKT than Softliss.


----------



## Dove56

Here are some pictures of my newgrowth with Softliss:

I want to find a BKT that will eliminate the waves..lol.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> *Isn't the BKT wonderful?!* I just can't believe how my hair will NOT frizz! I've been in about 95% humidity with ZERO puff or frizz. The clears had to "scrunch" their hair because it was too humid to wear it straight and they were trying to figure out why I didn't have that problem..haha, it's my little secret haters..haha:wink2:.
> 
> Fab, if I do go back curly (and that's a BIG IF..lol I was curly for 9 years and it's overated) I will use a stronger BKT than Softliss.


 
YES!!! That party was the test and it passed with flying colors.. it was 96 here in Michigan that day and I was running around like a chicken. I just knew it was going to frizz.. 

I remember reading about it like last year and thinking I wanted to do it.. but got scared about the formaldehyde and the crazy price. But then I saw the one with no formaldehyde (thanks to you ... HUGS).. and it was on and popping.

about the clears.. you did see my weave check story in OT.. lol.. clears are just naturally "curious".. I sound like Uncle Ruckus.. lmao..

at Curly being overrated... Your hair is  either way!!


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> YES!!! That party was the test and it passed with flying colors.. it was 96 here in Michigan that day and I was running around like a chicken. I just knew it was going to frizz..
> 
> I remember reading about it like last year and thinking I wanted to do it.. but got scared about the formaldehyde and the crazy price. But then I saw the one with no formaldehyde (thanks to you ... HUGS).. and it was on and popping.
> 
> about the clears.. you did see my weave check story in OT.. lol.. clears are just naturally "curious".. I sound like Uncle Ruckus.. lmao..
> 
> at Curly being overrated... Your hair is  either way!!



Fab, 

I'm so mad I didn't do this back in 2007 when I was 100% natural. I was too chicken. Shoot, I only know as much as I do about BKT from Sheba1, she should write a BKT book!

I remember back in the day when I did my BC I swore off all chemicals and LOVED my curly hair, well after 9 years of combing that mess and being a slave to the humidity I was too through.   I don't mind it curly IF I can wear it straight WHEN I want too without it expanding like a bag of popcorn in moisture.  If I can't have it like that, then I don't want it..lol.

[email protected] your weave checked thread... Dang, why all the questions from the clears..lol? They always wanna KNOW something..lol. >>>www.google<<< that's where I send em..haha. 

I love your Avatar, BTW. Your hair is beautimous!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> I'm so mad I didn't do this back in 2007 when I was 100% natural. I was too chicken. Shoot, I only know as much as I do about BKT from Sheba1, she should write a BKT book!
> 
> I remember back in the day when I did my BC I swore off all chemicals and LOVED my curly hair, well after 9 years of combing that mess and being a slave to the humidity I was too through.  I don't mind it curly IF I can wear it straight WHEN I want too without it expanding like a bag of popcorn in moisture. If I can't have it like that, then I don't want it..lol.
> 
> [email protected] your weave checked thread... Dang, why all the questions from the clears..lol? They always wanna KNOW something..lol. >>>www.google<<< that's where I send em..haha.
> 
> I love your Avatar, BTW. Your hair is beautimous!!


 
Your hair with highlights is incredible. I'm so scared to do the highlights again.. I want them but then I remember every single time I got highlights My hair would break off.. well that was not knowing how to properly moisturize my hair.. Folks scared of heat.. I'm scared of coloring/bleach!!!  My plan is to transition using the BKT.. my natural texture isn't unmanageable.. it's just that I was so clueless about other stuff. But I know without a relaxer my hair will take color good and I really won't have to worry about breaking off (now knowing what I know).

Thanks so much dear.. that pic was AFTER the cupid shuffle!!  And it was still "SKRAIGHT".

The BKT posse
sheba
cutens
VJ
AJJ

I know I'm missing somebody.. but I read this thread until my eyeballs fell out. It was totally worth it.


----------



## cutenss

Hey Fab and Veejee 
I want in on this conversation.  Isn't BKT the yummiest?  Veejee, will Aveda do highlights on naturals?  Fab, I love you new avatar.  It doesn't even look like you...you look HOT!!  Not that you didn't before, but I love straight hair.  Anyhoo, I don't see pics in your fotki, do you have any?  Or do you have to have a special password.  I don't know any...BUT PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Hey Fab and Veejee
> I want in on this conversation.  Isn't BKT the yummiest?  Veejee, will Aveda do highlights on naturals?  Fab, I love you new avatar.  It doesn't even look like you...you look HOT!!  Not that you didn't before, but I love straight hair.  Anyhoo, I don't see pics in your fotki, do you have any?  Or do you have to have a special password.  I don't know any...BUT PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!



Yes it the yummiest!  Cuteness, Aveda will do highlights on natural hair .  It's probably better to go in with it straight so they can nagivate through your head quickly.


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> Your hair with highlights is incredible. I'm so scared to do the highlights again.. I want them but then I remember every single time I got highlights My hair would break off.. well that was not knowing how to properly moisturize my hair.. Folks scared of heat.. I'm scared of coloring/bleach!!!  My plan is to transition using the BKT.. my natural texture isn't unmanageable.. it's just that I was so clueless about other stuff. But I know without a relaxer my hair will take color good and I really won't have to worry about breaking off (now knowing what I know).
> 
> Thanks so much dear.. that pic was AFTER the cupid shuffle!!  And it was still "SKRAIGHT".
> 
> The BKT posse
> sheba
> cutens
> VJ
> AJJ
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.. but I read this thread until my eyeballs fell out. It was totally worth it.



Thank you, I'm finally getting used to my highlights.  I LURVE black hair and I inevitably go back back to black so it has taken some getting used to.  

My hair is very, very strong and being double-processed doesn't hurt my hair at all.  I just keep it moist and I think the BKT will help reinforce my hair's strenght too. They should hire us to pitch this stuff..lol.


----------



## Mystic

Just WOW!!!  Brittany's hair has REALLY taken off since she started doing BKT.  Her thickness is LOVELY, and her hair is the healthiest it's been.  I love her hair!!!
http://public.fotki.com/brittanynic16/hair/new-me/may-09/5ecd48d631b11250447.html


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

and Br*nze!!





*fabulosity* said:


> Your hair with highlights is incredible. I'm so scared to do the highlights again.. I want them but then I remember every single time I got highlights My hair would break off.. well that was not knowing how to properly moisturize my hair.. Folks scared of heat.. I'm scared of coloring/bleach!!!  My plan is to transition using the BKT.. my natural texture isn't unmanageable.. it's just that I was so clueless about other stuff. But I know without a relaxer my hair will take color good and I really won't have to worry about breaking off (now knowing what I know).
> 
> Thanks so much dear.. that pic was AFTER the cupid shuffle!!  And it was still "SKRAIGHT".
> 
> *The BKT posse*
> *sheba*
> *cutens*
> *VJ*
> *AJJ*
> *Br*nze*
> 
> I know I'm missing somebody.. but I read this thread until my eyeballs fell out. It was totally worth it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

cutenss said:


> Hey Fab and Veejee
> I want in on this conversation. Isn't BKT the yummiest? Veejee, will Aveda do highlights on naturals? Fab, I love you new avatar. *It doesn't even look like you...you look HOT!!*  Not that you didn't before, but I love straight hair. Anyhoo, I don't see pics in your fotki, do you have any? Or do you have to have a special password. I don't know any...BUT PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!


 
Well DANG!!!  
I added you to my friends list; I think you should be able to see them.




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> and Br*nze!!


Well you been MIA!!! How are you darling??

Anywho Bellas.. I am back with information on NANOKERATIN.. and I am definitely taking the plunge. Here is what I got back from them 

Hi *Fab*
Thank you for your questions!
The treatment is not permanent-- it lasts about 3-6 months depending on the formaldehyde's percentage and care.  The Nanokeratin System is not a relaxer, it's a treatment that leaves your hair straight (depending on the formaldehyde's percentage), repairs damaged hair leaving it very shiny and soft.  It also reduces frizz 100%.
We have four different formulas that contain different amounts of Formaldehyde: 0%. 0.2%, 2%, 3%
The recommended re-application depends on the the percentage of formaldehyde used, the type of hair and care given to it.  However the average time is between 3-6 months. 
Please see the attachment, you will find all of our prices there. 
If you are interested in trying our products I recommend you buy the Try Me Kit for $260, this Kit is enough for two treatments. 
I hope I have answered all your questions-- If you have further questions please feel free to contact me.  
all best,
Lorena
646-403-4504 

Now that it is not permanent and you can PICK how much formaldehyde or what not you want in it.. I am so hyped!!! I am definitely getting it.  Plus here are the alacarte prices. I am only putting the single smaller sized amounts (since that's what I think everyone is interested in).. you can check out the big sizes' prices at www.itseasynottobefrizzy.com

Clarifying Shampoo
$18 13.5 oz
$12 7 oz

Hair Therapy Cream (aka BKT)
$110 13.5 oz
$60 7 oz

Nanokeratin Magic Touch - This leave in conditioner, straightens, repairs, and coats the hair with Nanokeratin. THe result is stronger, shinier, and more vibrant hair. This product prevents static and protects hair when heat is applied.

Nanokeratin hair shampoo
$28 11 oz

Titanium Flat iron
$136
$32 3.5 oz

So much of their other stuff looks so cool too!!!


----------



## naturalepiphany

I haven't completely read through this thread yet, but I just really wanted to post and say thanks to everyone here because without you all my hair would still be a super ball of frizz. I had major frizz issues. Well anyway two weeks ago I received my soft-liss and applied. I straightened my hair afterwards and hated the results, but when I did my wash n go I fell in love. I had super defined curls with no frizz. Throughout the day I kept waiting for frizz, but it never showed up. I love it. Considering this was my ultimate reason for trying the Keratin Treatment I'm super excited. I'll be updating my siggy later this week with my results. Thanks again!!!


----------



## beana

Thanks fabulosity for posting all the Nanokeratin information! I love checking this thread


----------



## Titansgirl

naturalepiphany said:


> I haven't completely read through this thread yet, but I just really wanted to post and say thanks to everyone here because without you all my hair would still be a super ball of frizz. I had major frizz issues. Well anyway two weeks ago I received my soft-liss and applied. I straightened my hair afterwards and hated the results, but when I did my wash n go I fell in love. I had super defined curls with no frizz. Throughout the day I kept waiting for frizz, but it never showed up. I love it. Considering this was my ultimate reason for trying the Keratin Treatment I'm super excited. I'll be updating my siggy later this week with my results. Thanks again!!!



I'm so glad that you're happy with your results!!! Welcome to the BKT family......


----------



## Titansgirl

Veejee said:


> Thank you!   I LURVE Softliss! I don't think 4 weeks is too soon.  My first BKT (Global) was on April 17, then I did one on June 27th and yesterday August 11. I waited 10 weeks between the first and second treatment and 6 weeks between the 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> I only did this treatment because it helps to "seal" in the color and prevent fading.  I have some new growth that hasn't been texlaxed so I want to see how it does after my next shampoo. If my hair doesn't frizz I'll keep doing BKT's, if it does I'll texlax and then do a BKT for bone straight results.



Veejee, your 3rd treatment turned out so NICE!!!!  I'm so tempted to do another one....  I told myseld I would wait at least 6 months.


----------



## Titansgirl

Well BKT ladies, it has been 3 1/2 months since I did my last treatment.  I so miss the straight hair and the no frizz!  

I attached a picture of my hair right after the treatment and what it looks like now.  I also included a close up picture of my tight curls and the frizz associate w/ it...

I think I'm going to try to hold out for another 2 weeks before I do another one.

Everyone hair looks so good!!


----------



## sheba1

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> I'm so mad I didn't do this back in 2007 when I was 100% natural. I was too chicken. Shoot, I only know as much as I do about BKT from Sheba1, she should write a BKT book!



Awww :blush3: nooooo!  We've all been learning and teaching each other.  I love my knowledgeable BKT family!  

There are some truly gorgeous heads of hair amongst you all, also.  Get it, ya'll!



Mystic said:


> Just WOW!!!  Brittany's hair has REALLY taken off since she started doing BKT.  Her thickness is LOVELY, and her hair is the healthiest it's been.  I love her hair!!!
> http://public.fotki.com/brittanynic16/hair/new-me/may-09/5ecd48d631b11250447.html



Girlfriend, yesss!  And have you seen the update in her youtube channel?    Really beautiful results.  

*Jan 2009: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bak-igzBSr4
*May 2009:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdxhmUgMZxA




Titansgirl said:


> Veejee, your 3rd treatment turned out so NICE!!!!  I'm so tempted to do another one....  I told myseld I would wait at least 6 months.



Woah, Titansgirl!  I thought I was really doin somthin trying to wait for 3 months and here you are about to 6!  Gwon girl!    How are you going to style your hair between now and then, buddy?  Any protective styles, at all?


----------



## Titansgirl

sheba1 said:


> Awww :blush3: nooooo!  We've all been learning and teaching each other.  I love my knowledgeable BKT family!
> 
> 
> Woah, Titansgirl!  I thought I was really doin somthin trying to wait for 3 months and here you are about to 6!  Gwon girl!    How are you going to style your hair between now and then, buddy?  Any protective styles, at all?



Hey Sheba,

I'm actually at 3 1/2 months.  I'm trying to hold out for 6 months, but I'm missing my straight hair.  I have been wearing 1/2 wigs and wash n go's for the last two months....  I'm actually in the experimental mode with my hair.  I just wanted to see what would happen to it if I didn't do another treatment right away. I started using regular shampoo and conditioners this week.


----------



## Dove56

Titansgirl said:


> Veejee, your 3rd treatment turned out so NICE!!!!  I'm so tempted to do another one....  I told myseld I would wait at least 6 months.



Titan, 

I heard the BKT was good to getting after hair color because it "seals" it in and prevents fading.  I'll probably wait awhile, maybe..lol, before I do another one.  I want to get about 12 - 16 weeks of new growth THEN try a treatment like QOD Gold, Rejuvenol, Nanokeratin, but only on my new growth.  I don't think I'll BKT the length of my hair until I get my highlights retouched.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Titansgirl said:


> Hey Sheba,
> 
> I'm actually at 3 1/2 months.  I'm trying to hold out for 6 months, but I'm missing my straight hair.  I have been wearing 1/2 wigs and wash n go's for the last two months....  I'm actually in the experimental mode with my hair.  I just wanted to see what would happen to it if I didn't do another treatment right away. I started using regular shampoo and conditioners this week.



I THINK I could strech my BKT out 3 months but that new growth is a BEAST.  I have to hit the roots every month or so and since I'm not relaxed its not till the second treatment that the roots get to match the rest of the BKT hair.

I always had problems with the texture change though.  When I was relaxed I found that if I made it close to 8 weeks I would start breaking.


----------



## girlyprincess23

*fabulosity* said:


> Well DANG!!!
> I added you to my friends list; I think you should be able to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you been MIA!!! How are you darling??
> 
> Anywho Bellas.. I am back with information on NANOKERATIN.. and I am definitely taking the plunge. Here is what I got back from them
> 
> Hi *Fab*
> Thank you for your questions!
> The treatment is not permanent-- it lasts about 3-6 months depending on the formaldehyde's percentage and care. The Nanokeratin System is not a relaxer, it's a treatment that leaves your hair straight (depending on the formaldehyde's percentage), repairs damaged hair leaving it very shiny and soft. It also reduces frizz 100%.
> We have four different formulas that contain different amounts of Formaldehyde: 0%. 0.2%, 2%, 3%
> The recommended re-application depends on the the percentage of formaldehyde used, the type of hair and care given to it. However the average time is between 3-6 months.
> Please see the attachment, you will find all of our prices there.
> If you are interested in trying our products I recommend you buy the Try Me Kit for $260, this Kit is enough for two treatments.
> I hope I have answered all your questions-- If you have further questions please feel free to contact me.
> all best,
> Lorena
> 646-403-4504
> 
> Now that it is not permanent and you can PICK how much formaldehyde or what not you want in it.. I am so hyped!!! I am definitely getting it. Plus here are the alacarte prices. I am only putting the single smaller sized amounts (since that's what I think everyone is interested in).. you can check out the big sizes' prices at www.itseasynottobefrizzy.com
> 
> Clarifying Shampoo
> $18 13.5 oz
> $12 7 oz
> 
> Hair Therapy Cream (aka BKT)
> $110 13.5 oz
> $60 7 oz
> 
> Nanokeratin Magic Touch - This leave in conditioner, straightens, repairs, and coats the hair with Nanokeratin. THe result is stronger, shinier, and more vibrant hair. This product prevents static and protects hair when heat is applied.
> 
> Nanokeratin hair shampoo
> $28 11 oz
> 
> Titanium Flat iron
> $136
> $32 3.5 oz
> 
> So much of their other stuff looks so cool too!!!


 
I don't see any prices on the site!! Also do you have to call them to order? This looks very interesting with all the different levels of formaldehyde. Also if they sell it in a 7 oz. for 60.00 that's cool. Please update/ post pics if you decide to do it!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> I THINK I could strech my BKT out 3 months but that new growth is a BEAST.  I have to hit the roots every month or so and since I'm not relaxed its not till the second treatment that the roots get to match the rest of the BKT hair.
> 
> I always had problems with the texture change though.  When I was relaxed I found that if I made it close to 8 weeks I would start breaking.



I have the same issue, I'm working out and sweating a lot and my hair is growing like a weed, wait until I post progress pictures!   I showed my son my newgrowth last night and he was like  

I have to do a BKT this weekend or else wig it all next week, like I am doing this week. My hair does not enjoy the texture difference, so low-no main styling is best until I do the treatment. My hair loves protein/moisture treatments so I'm happy to say I have minimal breakage. 

I am going to try to focus on my roots moreso with this treatment if that's possible, more passes at the roots, and less all the way through to the ends.  To see if that will help the BKT last longer at the roots. I purchased a min-Babyliss 1/2" Nano Titanium FI that goes up to 430 degrees. I'll let you know how that works out for me.  I'm using Softliss again for this treatment.


----------



## Muse

Hello ladies,

I have been reading BKT threads for weeks now and after seeing a few of the heads on here (and Britany's progress!) I have decided to take the plunge. I was going to go with softliss and have been emailing them a bit but after Fab just posted the latest info on the Nanokeratin I think I will go with that one-if they sell to non-stylist. 

I'm glad you posted the seperate prices Fab because the Try Me kit was a bit expensive and I see why with the iron thrown in (which I'm sure most of us don't need). If I get the 7oz treatment, clarifying shampoo, and after shampoo I'll be happy.

Fab can you buy these seperately for sure? Will they sell to non licensed stylist?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Muse said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been reading BKT threads for weeks now and after seeing a few of the heads on here (and Britany's progress!) I have decided to take the plunge. I was going to go with softliss and have been emailing them a bit but after Fab just posted the latest info on the Nanokeratin I think I will go with that one-if they sell to non-stylist.
> 
> I'm glad you posted the seperate prices Fab because the Try Me kit was a bit expensive and I see why with the iron thrown in (which I'm sure most of us don't need). If I get the 7oz treatment, clarifying shampoo, and after shampoo I'll be happy.
> 
> Fab can you buy these seperately for sure? Will they sell to non licensed stylist?


 
YAY Muse!!! Welcome punkin!! 
Anyway; I believe you don't have to be a stylist.. she never asked me if I was. We'll find out today when I try to place my order. A couple of friends want me to BKT them so I am getting the 13.5 oz one for $110. I just am mad that I know I'm gonna love that leave in.. and it's $32 for 3.5 oz..  I keep going back and forth.. the kit is a wayyy better value.. and slightly more expensive since you get 2 of everything... arrgh!! Decisions! Decisions!! I just need to find someone who needs a flat iron.. lol. It gets hotter than the FHI.. 455. 

Now the question is what to get.. ? I have never had the one with formaldehyde.. and everyone says that they get you straighter.. so I was thinking do I get the 4% or the 0%.. because shoot if you're gonna do it.. might as well go all the way. I will just have to do it outside with my mask on... 

Those who have used BKT with formaldehyde and softliss.. which one gets you straighter; I don't care about it lasting longer, as I plan to do it once a month regardless so that the keratin can build up on my hair. Because if the formaldehyde does not make it more straight then I might as well not risk my lungs..


----------



## Keen

^^^ fab are you natural? Sorry I don't feel like going through this entire thread to find out...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Keen said:


> ^^^ fab are you natural? Sorry I don't feel like going through this entire thread to find out...


 
LOL.. Nope.. transitioning. Almost 6 months out. The majority of it is "texlaxed".


----------



## Muse

Thanks Fab! Excellent! Can't wait for you to place your order. Hope it goes well so we can order too. I'm mostly natural 4b so I will probably need 3-4% but I will try 3% first to see if I can get good results with less.






*fabulosity* said:


> YAY Muse!!! Welcome punkin!!
> Anyway; I believe you don't have to be a stylist.. she never asked me if I was. We'll find out today when I try to place my order. A couple of friends want me to BKT them so I am getting the 13.5 oz one for $110. I just am mad that I know I'm gonna love that leave in.. and it's $32 for 3.5 oz..  I keep going back and forth.. the kit is a wayyy better value.. and slightly more expensive since you get 2 of everything... arrgh!! Decisions! Decisions!! I just need to find someone who needs a flat iron.. lol. It gets hotter than the FHI.. 455.
> 
> Now the question is what to get.. ? I have never had the one with formaldehyde.. and everyone says that they get you straighter.. so I was thinking do I get the 4% or the 0%.. because shoot if you're gonna do it.. might as well go all the way. I will just have to do it outside with my mask on...
> 
> Those who have used BKT with formaldehyde and softliss.. which one gets you straighter; I don't care about it lasting longer, as I plan to do it once a month regardless so that the keratin can build up on my hair. Because if the formaldehyde does not make it more straight then I might as well not risk my lungs..


----------



## *fabulosity*

girlyprincess23 said:


> I don't see any prices on the site!! Also do you have to call them to order? This looks very interesting with all the different levels of formaldehyde. Also if they sell it in a 7 oz. for 60.00 that's cool. Please update/ post pics if you decide to do it!!


 
Now that I have some time.. here are the prices for everything... 

*NK Clarifying Shampoo* 
105 oz $ 82.50
13.5 oz $18
8 oz $12

*NK Hair Therapy Cream (aka the BKT)*
105 oz $ 555.00
13.5 oz $110
7 oz $60

*Hair Power Improving Mask*
24 oz $180 (I really want to see what this one does..for this kind of $)

*NK Magic Touch (Leave In)*
3.5 oz $32 (I want this sooo bad)

*NK Hair Shampoo*
11 oz $28

Titanium Flat Iron
$136

*NK Hair Spa Keratin*
11 oz $275 (another one that better have some magical powers)

*Spa Keratin Kit $249*
11 oz Hair Spa Keratin
11 oz Hair Shampoo
3.5 oz Magic Touch Leave In (1)
**see how they push you into the kit**

All the other prices I think I posted for the other kits. They have yummy descriptions as to what this stuff does.. but its a PDF. If you guys want it.. PM me your email addy and I'll forward it.

I'm gonna call in a few.  I think you can probably email your order or call it in. Still don't know what kind of BKT  (forma no forma) to get from them!!!

ETA: It'll be next month for me.. but I will try to gain permission from one of my "clients" aka friends.. to post their hair pics. They all pretty much have delicious looking hair so I can't wait to see what the BKT is gonna look like.


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> YAY Muse!!! Welcome punkin!!
> Anyway; I believe you don't have to be a stylist.. she never asked me if I was. We'll find out today when I try to place my order. A couple of friends want me to BKT them so I am getting the 13.5 oz one for $110. I just am mad that I know I'm gonna love that leave in.. and it's $32 for 3.5 oz..  I keep going back and forth.. the kit is a wayyy better value.. and slightly more expensive since you get 2 of everything... arrgh!! Decisions! Decisions!! I just need to find someone who needs a flat iron.. lol. It gets hotter than the FHI.. 455.
> 
> Now the question is what to get.. ? I have never had the one with formaldehyde.. and everyone says that they get you straighter.. so I was thinking do I get the 4% or the 0%.. because shoot if you're gonna do it.. might as well go all the way. I will just have to do it outside with my mask on...
> 
> Those who have used BKT with formaldehyde and softliss.. which one gets you straighter; I don't care about it lasting longer, as I plan to do it once a month regardless so that the keratin can build up on my hair. Because if the formaldehyde does not make it more straight then I might as well not risk my lungs..



Fab, 

I think the one with formaldehyde gets your hair straighter.  My first BKT was Global 2%. My hair was so straight it would barely hold a curl.  After a couple of weeks my rollerset did pretty well.  I also think Global lasts longer.  I didn't like the fumes or the wait that's why I went the Softliss route.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> I think the one with formaldehyde gets your hair straighter. My first BKT was Global 2%. My hair was so straight it would barely hold a curl. After a couple of weeks my rollerset did pretty well. I also think Global lasts longer. I didn't like the fumes or the wait that's why I went the Softliss route.


 
Thanks girl!! Were the fumes really really bad??? Okay then I should stick with the 0% Nanokeratin... 

See now you got me scared about the fumes... don't want to have low birth weight babies or whatever they say comes along with that.. lol.. 
Gosh.. maybe I'll get 13.5 oz of 0% and 7 oz of 2%...


----------



## TG2000

I asked my stylist about this treatment and she told me that this will not replace a relaxer.  She told me that I should get a relaxer first then 3 wks after, she will give me a BKT.  I want to try this, but I am not sure.  A friend of mine goes to her and she has been doing this for about 1 year now.  Her hair is beautiful, thick, and straight!  She alternates by relaxing/BKT/relaxing.  She relaxes twice a year and BKT once.  Her hair is bone straight all the time!


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks girl!! Were the fumes really really bad??? Okay then I should stick with the 0% Nanokeratin...
> 
> See now you got me scared about the fumes... don't want to have low birth weight babies or whatever they say comes along with that.. lol..
> Gosh.. maybe I'll get 13.5 oz of 0% and 7 oz of 2%...



Fab, 

I didn't have a fume extractor but I did the treatment by my patio and it was a total hot mess.  My Softliss would've lasted longer but the the toner and the bleached from my highlights removed some of the treatment. It wasn't as bad as I expected thought, instead of 100% straight it was about 80% straight and that's AFTER the color.  I would err on the side of caution and maybe stay under 2%.  Have you thought about Peter Coppola, the one SouthernTease uses?  I LOVE how her curls looks (even though I don't want want to fool with my curly hair..LOL).


----------



## Muse

I just emailed Nanokeratin and asked if you had to have a license to purchase. I don't believe you found this out yet right Fab?

If it hasn't already been posted I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## Keen

tallglass2000 said:


> I asked my stylist about this treatment and she told me that this will not replace a relaxer.  She told me that I should get a relaxer first then 3 wks after, she will give me a BKT.  I want to try this, but I am not sure.  A friend of mine goes to her and she has been doing this for about 1 year now.  Her hair is beautiful, thick, and straight!  She alternates by relaxing/BKT/relaxing.  She relaxes twice a year and BKT once.  Her hair is bone straight all the time!



I'm doing this except I relax every 3 months. I did my lalst BKT 3 weeks post relaxer. I'm planning on doing the next one 4 or 5 weeks post.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I a textlaxer BKTer I know I need both because my textures even with the BKT on the roots are too different. I love it though. My fine normally fragile hair is doing great!!  I use the Mizani BB mild for my textlax and I make sure not to overlap my relaxer. The cellophane color and the BKT makes it stronger.

If I didn't have to color my gray my BKTs would last longer. I think the sweat helps it to wear off but not as much as my color.


----------



## Wildkat08

Hey ladies! There is A LOT of great info in this thread, so thanks for that, but I'm still a bit confused about a few things.  First off, i went to the Soft-liss website and saw nothing about a BKT there.  Is the product they call "intelligent brush" their actual treatment? If I decided to try, it would definitely be soft-liss b/c I want a form free product.  

Also, any 3B fine haired naturals doing BKTs? I would love, love, love to know this so I can talk to you more about your experience. Anyone experience thicker hair because of the keratin bonding process? 

Thanks in advance for ur responses ladies!


----------



## Keen

AtlantaJJ said:


> I a textlaxer BKTer I know I need both because my textures even with the BKT on the roots are too different. I love it though. My fine normally fragile hair is doing great!!  I use the Mizani BB mild for my textlax and I make sure not to overlap my relaxer. The cellophane color and the BKT makes it stronger.
> 
> If I didn't have to color my gray my BKTs would last longer. I think the sweat helps it to wear off but not as much as my color.



I can't believe you have grays.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> I THINK I could strech my BKT out 3 months but that new growth is a BEAST.  I have to hit the roots every month or so and since I'm not relaxed its not till the second treatment that the roots get to match the rest of the BKT hair.
> 
> I always had problems with the texture change though.  When I was relaxed I found that if I made it close to 8 weeks I would start breaking.





Keen said:


> I can't believe you have grays.



Thank you...my hair is the only thing on me that decided it wants to act its age! LOL I don't have many grays, but I have a gray streak in the front that's actually cool looking with the cellophane on it, and most of my stray grays are in the front just enough to bug me a little bit. They look like highlights when I cellophane them.


----------



## mccray689

Wildkat08 said:


> Hey ladies! There is A LOT of great info in this thread, so thanks for that, but I'm still a bit confused about a few things.  First off, i went to the Soft-liss website and saw nothing about a BKT there.  Is the product they call "intelligent brush" their actual treatment? If I decided to try, it would definitely be soft-liss b/c I want a form free product.
> 
> Also, any 3B fine haired naturals doing BKTs? I would love, love, love to know this so I can talk to you more about your experience. Anyone experience thicker hair because of the keratin bonding process?
> 
> Thanks in advance for ur responses ladies!



The intelligent brush is the treatment. I'm a 4a/4b and just used Softliss for the first time.


----------



## Dak

Wildkat08 said:


> Hey ladies! There is A LOT of great info in this thread, so thanks for that, but I'm still a bit confused about a few things.  First off, i went to the Soft-liss website and saw nothing about a BKT there.  Is the product they call "intelligent brush" their actual treatment? If I decided to try, it would definitely be soft-liss b/c I want a form free product.
> 
> Also, any 3B fine haired naturals doing BKTs? I would love, love, love to know this so I can talk to you more about your experience. Anyone experience thicker hair because of the keratin bonding process?
> 
> Thanks in advance for ur responses ladies!



Fine haired 3C & natural here.  I wouldn't say it's thicker, but the  individual strands have less random angles to it now, the length of the strands are now smooth.  Pony tail holders now just slide off my hair, they don't tangle or get caught in anything.

I should add that although I have fine hair, it's not thin, I have a lot of it, so the BKT has taken some of the bulk away.  (that "bulk" coming from frizz and randomness)


----------



## Natural Glow

Okay I have a few questions for the ladies that use Soft-liss. How long is it taking you guys to receive the product? 

Also do you guys think if I use Clairol Luminize prior to the BKT it will make my hair bone straight? I don't want it to get too straight.


----------



## Dak

I'm in CA, I got it within 3 days.


----------



## pet

Hey everyone! I just recently finished by second treatment with QOD Gold, and I'm loving it! I have gotten through about 100 pages of this thread...lol, and I noticed that the brand that is used the most is softliss.

My question is, with softliss, you basically have to flat iron the hair twice in one-two days....isn't that too much heat for anyone's hair?....I don't get why people like it so much, if it's just more work..

I'm a 4a natural....I clarify, put a tad bit of QOD Gold on, and flat iron all in about 5 hours...and at the end my hair is just great!  When I wash, my hair has no frizz, and is 90% straight/flat after I blow-dry, and it doesn't revert after being flat-ironed (I wash once every 2 weeks).  I would hate to wet my hair after taking the time to flat-iron it, to just flat-iron it over again...as you have to do with the softliss treatment...am I understanding this wrong?

I do understand that the softliss treatment is more cost effective...which is good. Also, people do not want to wait four days for the treatment to set in....well, I don't wait four days with the QOD Gold...I do wear my hair out for like 3 days...but I wrap my hair at night with no pins and sleep as usual, and my hair comes out fine.

I just want to understand the benefits of Softliss...I'm interested because it is cheaper..

On another note, does anyone know where I would be able to get a big bottle of QOD Gold? I believe you can't order from the website...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lucia

pet said:


> Hey everyone! I just recently finished by second treatment with QOD Gold, and I'm loving it! I have gotten through about 100 pages of this thread...lol, and I noticed that the brand that is used the most is softliss.
> 
> My question is, with softliss, you basically have to flat iron the hair twice in one-two days....isn't that too much heat for anyone's hair?....I don't get why people like it so much, if it's just more work..
> 
> I'm a 4a natural....I clarify, put a tad bit of QOD Gold on, and flat iron all in about 5 hours...and at the end my hair is just great!  When I wash, my hair has no frizz, and is 90% straight/flat after I blow-dry, and it doesn't revert after being flat-ironed (I wash once every 2 weeks).  I would hate to wet my hair after taking the time to flat-iron it, to just flat-iron it over again...as you have to do with the softliss treatment...am I understanding this wrong?
> 
> I do understand that the softliss treatment is more cost effective...which is good. Also, people do not want to wait four days for the treatment to set in....well, I don't wait four days with the QOD Gold...I do wear my hair out for like 3 days...but I wrap my hair at night with no pins and sleep as usual, and my hair comes out fine.
> 
> I just want to understand the benefits of Softliss...I'm interested because it is cheaper..
> 
> On another note, does anyone know where I would be able to get a big bottle of QOD Gold? I believe you can't order from the website...
> 
> Thanks!!!



I think you can wait a day 3 if you want, you don't really have to do it all in one day one of the posters waited I think you might want to check, and her hairs OK.


----------



## sheba1

Lucia said:


> I think you can wait a day 3 if you want, you don't really have to do it all in one day one of the posters waited I think you might want to check, and her hairs OK.



Definitely  

Or you don't have to do the second flat iron, at all.  The first flat iron seals the treatment and the mask is the final layer.  You don't have to flat iron after you rinse out the mask.  You could PS until your next wash day and flat iron from there.

Hey Pet, will the 1000 ml QOD Gold do it for you?  I saw it on Amazon for $350: http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Keratin-Treatment-QOD-1000ml/dp/B002CEUIQ8


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Bkt-Brainiacs, thanks for all the great updates and pics!!  I will probably do my second bkt in two weeks using Softliss.  I first used Softliss July 10th-ish...

But I have questions - 

1)Is anyone experiencing breakage and/or shedding? 

I have some short hairs when I comb and my hair has been shedding a little more than usual.  
Now, I have been cowashing almost daily and wet bunning, but my hair does dry during the day, so it isn't wet 24/7...[My hair looks like it is beginning to revert, but it seemed to straighten really quickly today.]  
I've been using Aphogee Keratin and other cons with protein/keratin, etc...staying away from anything with sodium - which requires me to read labels - which i abhor doing...

>Also, I have been using an mtg/mn mix on my scalp a few days a week - 
2)Do you think this could cause shedding?

3)Do you think a Formaldehyde version of BKT such as OK, Global, etc. would bring straighter and stronger hair than Softliss?

*Update*:
I went to the salon and had a blowout/f-iron and my hair looks longer, feels thicker and heavier, so that was the good thing.  But my stylist ripped out *so *much of my hair it made me wince and shudder - that was the bad thing.  I
 should have done my hair myself, but I was just exhausted.  *kicks self - twice*  

Fab, Dahhhling,
I haven't been on the board lately, bcs I've been consumed with stuff --just *consumed *and I didn't have the nrg or time to read and/or post.  But I'm here in Spirit, Bet.
~B*


----------



## sheba1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Bkt-Brainiacs, thanks for all the great updates and pics!!  I will probably do my second bkt in two weeks using Softliss.  I first used Softliss July 10th-ish...
> 
> But I have questions -
> 
> 1)Is anyone experiencing breakage and/or shedding?




Thank goodness, no!  Since BKT I experience hardly any breakage.  I recently started shedding more since I began using an MT/MN mix.



> I have some short hairs when I comb and my hair has been shedding a little more than usual.
> Now, I have been cowashing almost daily and wet bunning, but my hair does dry during the day, so it isn't wet 24/7...[My hair looks like it is beginning to revert, but it seemed to straighten really quickly today.]
> I've been using Aphogee Keratin and other cons with protein/keratin, etc...staying away from anything with sodium - which requires me to read labels - which i abhor doing...



Good news is, once you find your products that you'll use, you can use them repeatedly without having to re read the labels.  Oh, and the quick and easy answer is to just use products that say "safe for color treated hair"

There's also a site; www.tightlycurly.com that has a list of products that are sodium chloride free as she does not feel these are good for naturally curly (and therefor naturally dry) hair.  Lots of good conditioners and even mild shampoos that would be good for BKT'd hair.
 


> >Also, I have been using an mtg/mn mix on my scalp a few days a week -
> 2)Do you think this could cause shedding?



Definitely can   Any time you start a growth aide you can experience shedding as the follicles reset before growth starts.  Someone posted an article about this in regards to other products that are supposed to help with pattern baldness.  I remember them stating that this initial increased shedding was a good sign that the hair growth product of choice was going to be successful.
 


> 3)Do you think a Formaldehyde version of BKT such as OK, Global, etc. would bring straighter and stronger hair than Softliss?



I suppose it could with continued use.  Brittany's hair is straight nearly straight out of the shower and she uses 4% global.  I use Global 2%, however, and my hair does not seem to get nearly as straight as those with my similar hair type using Softliss (even though I colored before my application).

*



			Update
		
Click to expand...

*


> :
> I went to the salon and had a blowout/f-iron and my hair looks longer, feels thicker and heavier, so that was the good thing.  But my stylist ripped out *so *much of my hair it made me wince and shudder - that was the bad thing.  I
> should have done my hair myself, but I was just exhausted.  *kicks self - twice*
> 
> Fab, Dahhhling,
> I haven't been on the board lately, bcs I've been consumed with stuff --just *consumed *and I didn't have the nrg or time to read and/or post.  But I'm here in Spirit, Bet.
> ~B*



I'm so sorry to hear that your stylist was rough with your hair.  I am glad, however, you're still enjoying your BKT treated hair!  Thank you for the update!!


----------



## Wanderland

Anyone use Root Control either Rsession or Babyliss.  I saw earlier in another thread that Sheba was going to use it, and I know Brittany from yt does.  I'm interested in using it.  Any reviews and specifically is the Rsession that much greater than the Babyliss?


----------



## sheba1

Wanderland said:


> Anyone use Root Control either Rsession or Babyliss.  I saw earlier in another thread that Sheba was going to use it, and I know Brittany from yt does.  I'm interested in using it.  Any reviews and specifically is the Rsession that much greater than the Babyliss?



Hey there, Wanderland.   Your hair is looking lovely in your avitar.  So full and healthy!

I did purchase the Babyliss version and used it for either my 2nd or 3rd treatment.  I didn't feel it necessary for continued use because I didn't really have any trouble getting to my roots with my FHI.  With the treatment in and blow drying with a comb attachment my hair gets nearly straight.  And then when I flat iron I have no trouble, at all, getting very close to my scalp.  So I shelved my root straightener.  In fact, I'd be willing to sell it if anyone wants it.

As far as whether it's as good as the R session version?  Both products go to the same max temp (450 degrees).  The R session has great amenities; it's ceramic and has digital temp control.  The reviews on the R session are mixed and I couldn't justify spending the money for myself, as my roots just don't seem to be a major problem for me.  HTH, Wanderland!


----------



## blissy

Fellow bkters!

I have a question about curl definition wash and gos. My last bkt was with softliss about four weeks ago. The treatment has begun to wear off and curls/coils are returning. My current regimen for wng is tresumme moisture followed by Aussie moist. Once my hair dries, it looks crazy. The roots are poofy and the hair is frizzy. I'm not ready for another treatment because of the fear of super straight hair. Any suggestions? Products? Techniques? 

Thanks.


----------



## sheba1

blissy said:


> Fellow bkters!
> 
> I have a question about curl definition wash and gos. My last bkt was with softliss about four weeks ago. The treatment has begun to wear off and curls/coils are returning. My current regimen for wng is tresumme moisture followed by Aussie moist. Once my hair dries, it looks crazy. The roots are poofy and the hair is frizzy. I'm not ready for another treatment because of the fear of super straight hair. Any suggestions? Products? Techniques?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey there Blissy, I wear wash-n-gos, wet buns and otherwise curly styles all the days of my BKT (except for application day).  I mostly use the tips from the Curly Primer method of www.tightlycurly.com .  I do not bother to use my denman each time, however, as I cowash daily.

Here's what I do.  I cowash with a cheapie con like Vo5 clarifying conditioner, Tresseme moisture rich, Suave Coconut, etc.  While rinsing, I part my hair down the middle with my fingers.  While running water through each side of my hair, I randomly section my hair and add Aussie Sidney Smooth conditioner, allowing the water and conditoner to weigh my hair down.  After coated on either side I smooth my hair with my hands and squeeze out the excess water and conditioner.  From here I'll add some coconut oil and some black and sassy cream set.  I smear it all through my hands and piece through my hair making sure to smooth it through evenly.  Again I smooth my hair back and squeeze out any excess water and product.  I tilt my head over and shake my head back and forth a little bit for separation and go!  As the day goes my hair dries like my avatar.

I'll attach a pic so you can see it better.  If you click the picture below it will enlarge.


There are more pics of the progression of my wash n go from morning to night in my fotki.  HTH


----------



## blissy

Sheba1 
Thank you for the quick reply with a detailed regimen. Wow, there are a few things I can add to my plan of attack.
Thanks again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

As always, Sheba, thank you thank you thank you!
Any idea what's the deal with breakage?  I expected bkt to curtail breakage...


----------



## movado32k1

Thank you all! I read this whole theard and I did my BKT today!!! I could not have done it without you. Here are my results!!!! The first picture is my 4b natural hair before the BKT and the last two pictures are my BKT hair. I did the Softliss and I was soooo scared because my hair felt so hard until the second flat iron with some EVOC. Now it is sooooo bouncy and wonderful I am pleased. Thanks again All.  I LOVE LHCF!!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

movado32k1 said:


> Thank you all! I read this whole theard and I did my BKT today!!! I could not have done it without you. Here are my results!!!! The first picture is my 4b natural hair before the BKT and the last two pictures are my BKT hair. I did the Softliss and I was soooo scared because my hair felt so hard until the second flat iron with some EVOC. Now it is sooooo bouncy and wonderful I am pleased. Thanks again All. I LOVE LHCF!!!!


 
WOW! BKT is the business.


----------



## girlyprincess23

*fabulosity* said:


> Now that I have some time.. here are the prices for everything...
> 
> *NK Clarifying Shampoo*
> 105 oz $ 82.50
> 13.5 oz $18
> 8 oz $12
> 
> *NK Hair Therapy Cream (aka the BKT)*
> 105 oz $ 555.00
> 13.5 oz $110
> 7 oz $60
> 
> *Hair Power Improving Mask*
> 24 oz $180 (I really want to see what this one does..for this kind of $)
> 
> *NK Magic Touch (Leave In)*
> 3.5 oz $32 (I want this sooo bad)
> 
> *NK Hair Shampoo*
> 11 oz $28
> 
> Titanium Flat Iron
> $136
> 
> *NK Hair Spa Keratin*
> 11 oz $275 (another one that better have some magical powers)
> 
> *Spa Keratin Kit $249*
> 11 oz Hair Spa Keratin
> 11 oz Hair Shampoo
> 3.5 oz Magic Touch Leave In (1)
> **see how they push you into the kit**
> 
> All the other prices I think I posted for the other kits. They have yummy descriptions as to what this stuff does.. but its a PDF. If you guys want it.. PM me your email addy and I'll forward it.
> 
> I'm gonna call in a few. I think you can probably email your order or call it in. Still don't know what kind of BKT (forma no forma) to get from them!!!
> 
> ETA: It'll be next month for me.. but I will try to gain permission from one of my "clients" aka friends.. to post their hair pics. They all pretty much have delicious looking hair so I can't wait to see what the BKT is gonna look like.


 
Thank you. PM me if you get thet kit and want to sell that flat iron!


----------



## sheba1

blissy said:


> Sheba1
> Thank you for the quick reply with a detailed regimen. Wow, there are a few things I can add to my plan of attack.
> Thanks again. I'll keep you posted.



You are so welcome!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> As always, Sheba, thank you thank you thank you!
> Any idea what's the deal with breakage?  I expected bkt to curtail breakage...



Awww, you're very welcome, Bronze.  I think breakage could ease it's way in with the BKT because our hair feels like it doesn't need anything after.  I still think it needs DCs and protein treatments, etc.  It just doesn't seem to *feel* like it needs it.  Are you still DCing like before?  Moisture/protein balance and all that?

You know, my BKT stopped breakage in its tracks but it really allowed me to up my DC game, also.  Since I started cowashing daily, anyhow, it was a perfect opportunity to add a little coconut oil and conditioner of choice (sometimes a DC even) and wet bun with conditioner in.  My hair's condition took off like a rocket within a couple months of this.

Just recently I placed a big ole order with roundbrushhair.com and did the 24 hour DC with some Silicon Mix and um... whale sperm :blush3: and my hair! OMG my hair is amazing!!!  After I cowashed the next day my hair's the softest it's ever been.  I wore a puff today and my hair has never dried the way it did today.  I'm really excited to see what these products do to my hair over the long term.



movado32k1 said:


> Thank you all! I read this whole theard and I did my BKT today!!! I could not have done it without you. Here are my results!!!! The first picture is my 4b natural hair before the BKT and the last two pictures are my BKT hair. I did the Softliss and I was soooo scared because my hair felt so hard until the second flat iron with some EVOC. Now it is sooooo bouncy and wonderful I am pleased. Thanks again
> All.  I LOVE LHCF!!!!



My goodness, Movado (I love these!), your hair had me  in all three pictures, lady.  BKT is all that, but your hair was already the bizness!  Wow!!  What was that?  A twist out?  Wow.. really beautiful hair.

So tell me, where in the process was your hair hard?  After the initial flat iron wth product in?  Or after you rinsed the mask out?  Are the pictures above before you rinsed your Softliss BKT app out?  If so, when do you plan on doing your mask?  Inquiring minds...   

Sorry for all the questions.  You may have read that I have the Softliss but haven't used it yet.  I may use it for my next app since results like yours, Veejee's and Fabulosity's keep popping up in the thread!   But I haven't decided how I'll use it, exactly.  I don't think I'll wash after the customary 1 hour.  I may wear my hair straight (post application) for a couple of days depending on how my hair looks with product in.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> I didn't have a fume extractor but I did the treatment by my patio and it was a total hot mess. My Softliss would've lasted longer but the the toner and the bleached from my highlights removed some of the treatment. It wasn't as bad as I expected thought, instead of 100% straight it was about 80% straight and that's AFTER the color. I would err on the side of caution and maybe stay under 2%. Have you thought about Peter Coppola, the one SouthernTease uses? I LOVE how her curls looks (even though I don't want want to fool with my curly hair..LOL).


 
Hey girl! Don't know how I missed this the first go around.. I stalk this thread.. lol. I'm still surprised that the 0% lasted AT ALL through the highlighting process. That's awesome. Ok where do I buy and "fume extractor" and how much does it cost.. lol. My friend came over Friday night with her Softliss and it took me 7.5 hours.. she got to my house at about 6:45... it was well after 2 a.m. when we got done. This is because her hair is thick as all get out.. and 2.. I'm a perfectionist. The hair is supposed to be nonsticky or coated feeling after the flat iron. But it ended up coming out B E A U T I F U L. I'm just too impressed with the treatment with no formaldehyde.. which just makes me want to try the formaldehyde to see what the heck it can possibly do to improve upon the sofliss result!! I don't know what Coppola never piqued my PJ interest.. ST's hair (again great with and without treatment) looked awesome.. but I don't know why I consider it to be more "commercial" (not that its a bad thing.. who knows)... Plus do you have to be licensed to get that?

I've been a BKTing fool this weekend.. I had to give Mama Fab another one.. this was like 6 weeks and her hair took get this.. LESS THAN AN OUNCE... I used a comb and I'm mad that I put too much in the bowl. She got it cut (she couldn't stand it).. but it's still right at SL in the back and layered.. it was so beautiful.. we did it straight and she was like swinging it! I'm like settle down Mama... I didn't do the mask on her or my friend. I was too tired... My mom's only took about 2 hours.. but I want to see how delaying the mask does.. (letting the BKT stay in the hair longer).



Muse said:


> I just emailed Nanokeratin and asked if you had to have a license to purchase. I don't believe you found this out yet right Fab?
> 
> If it hasn't already been posted I will let you all know what they say.


 
Nope, I have not found out yet. Did they email you back.. now since somebody wants the flat iron... lol.. I'm going to get the kit with 0% and six ounces of the formaldehyde one. YAY!!!! Regardless if they need a license I will just have to have some of my stylists go into shady ops.. LMAO.. (but I am hoping that they won't) because they never said anything about it?



Natural Glow said:


> Okay I have a few questions for the ladies that use Soft-liss. How long is it taking you guys to receive the product?
> 
> Also do you guys think if I use Clairol Luminize prior to the BKT it will make my hair bone straight? I don't want it to get too straight.


 
Your hair is already . Softliss comes lightning fast. Like less than a week. 


girlyprincess23 said:


> Thank you. PM me if you get thet kit and want to sell that flat iron!


 
Umm I will be PMing you.  You helped me make my decision!!!!!


----------



## sheba1

I had virgin 4a/b hair.  I did a semi permanent color right before my first treatment trying to get straight results with my 2% Global and you can see from my siggy that after 2 treatments my hair isn't anywhere near straight.  I like the result I ended up with better than what I was going for.  I've now done 4 BKTs and my hair is very curly but can be stretched and straightened easily.

With the 2% Global my hair still frizzes and poofs with humidity when straight but not when curly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just did my second Sotfliss, I used waaaay less product and it was great...no sticky hair this time. I had to put it on withot gloves so I could feel what I was doing. That helped a lot!

I really focused on my roots this time because they have been   

I haven't done my final rinse. I'm thinking of waiting until after my morning workout....  Any thoughts about this? I remember one Softliss user who waited until morning for their final rinse.  The other thing I plan to do with the final rinse is a short DC with either Silcone Mix or Joico Moisture.

My hair feels so much better this time. I'll see how my roots hold up over time with this treatment.  If they still seem out of control I'll try the QOD Gold or the OK Keratin next time.  Perhaps I need the formaldehyde for my roots.

My hair has really grown. I did a seek and destroy for my ends. I still can't bring myself to go to the salon for a real trim. I know they are going to get me when I go so I want to feel I'm able to afford losing 1" to 1.5" length because hair stylists never follow directions when I ask them for a "light trim"


----------



## hothair

Natural Glow said:


> Also do you guys think if I use Clairol Luminize prior to the BKT it will make my hair bone straight? I don't want it to get too straight.


 
I did this yesterday and I don't think it'll get your hair bone straight

I'm a NATURAL 4ab and use Global BKT. I just did my 4th treatment and I  it. I did my first treatment in May

I have retained my growth and my strands feel heavier. When I straighten and wash without manipulation my hair still retains ALL its coilies just a bit more defined, haven't had any breakage or shedding and flatiron my hair once a week (using Aphogee based reggie - See Ateyaaa on youtube)

I can't imagine not ever doing this, I still have my texture just better and a lot softer and easier management 

When I'm not too hungry (Ramadan) I'll upload comparison pics from the first to the last treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Have anyone used the Softliss Marine Algae KIT?  The description sounds like it may give a straighter result.

I've been using the Chocolate.

What "flavors" of Softliss is everyone using?

file:///C:/Users/Janet/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngfile:///C:/Users/Janet/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Stepiphanie said:


> *What "flavor" Soft liss are you ladies using? Im debating between the chocolate and marine algae kit.* Just wondering what everyone else is using. Thanks



I think I want to try the Marine Algae KIT next. I was hoping someone on here has tried it. My Softliss came out so good, I don't want to do the final rinse part! LOL



tallnomad said:


> AtlantaJJ--my roots are already in need of some help!  I think I'm going to head to the store and get some coconut milk and do that "coconut relaxer" that some of the ladies do who are transitioning.  They say it helps to smooth out the roots.



I was having some serious new growth issues!! Woo! I hope this treatment I just did helps!  I did  more passes at the roots with the flat iron.



PGirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently did my 4th application of QOD Max.  I love it.  Actually, I like how it looks prior to wash out!  *That's because I learned that less is more when applying.*  I use about 2.5 ounces and I am nearing APL.  I am 15 weeks post, and I know that I can do without a relaxer for another 10 weeks fo sho!  My stylist will wonder where the heck I have gone. I love BKT and heck I may only get 1 relaxer a year at this rate.  We will see.* I have found that coconut oil is really helpful as my moisturizer with BKT.*  I really didn't use coconut oil alot prior to BKT but for some reason BKT has helped me discover the shine and silkiness that coconut oil can provide.  I am in love!!!!!
> 
> *I want to try the Softliss but I'm not thrilled about having to wash so soon.*


I agree with the first two bolded lines and and on the third. I'm going to go over night without doing the rinse. I'm going to do that in the morning.  I'll see how it turns out...:scratchch


----------



## F8THINHIM

Hello everyone,
I am jumping on the softliss bandwagon and want to do my hair this week.  I got the chocolate.  I have a question...
I see where folks are doing a second flat iron after the mask, but I don't see that in the directions that came with the kit.  Is this after the final rinse?   Is it at 450 also?  
I want the same fabu results you all have been posting and I want to do this right the first time.  
TIA


----------



## sheba1

F8THINHIM said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am jumping on the softliss bandwagon and want to do my hair this week.  I got the chocolate.  I have a question...
> I see where folks are doing a second flat iron after the mask, but I don't see that in the directions that came with the kit.  Is this after the final rinse?   Is it at 450 also?
> I want the same fabu results you all have been posting and I want to do this right the first time.
> TIA



The second flat iron after the final rinse is just regular styling.  At the time you have rinsed out the mask you are done with the BKT.  Just style your hair from there; i.e. wet bun, wash n go, roller set, blow dry/flat iron, etc.  I'm sure if you do decide to blow dry and flat iron you can use a lot less heat and get a silky result because the BKT will be in full effect! 

Here are a few vids of Softliss application.  OT, the method of application in these vids is stellar in any BKT app.  It will make sure you don't use too much product, get even distribution and IMO give the best results.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A


----------



## Wanderland

sheba1 said:


> Definitely
> 
> Or you don't have to do the second flat iron, at all.  The first flat iron seals the treatment and the mask is the final layer.  *You don't have to flat iron after you rinse out the mask.  You could PS until your next wash day and flat iron from there.*
> http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Keratin-Treatment-QOD-1000ml/dp/B002CEUIQ8



I've done both, and am happy with the results.  Setting my hair (flexirods, etc)right after a BKT treatment w/ mask gives me gorgeous blindinly shiny results 



movado32k1 said:


> Thank you all! I read this whole theard and I did my BKT today!!! I could not have done it without you. Here are my results!!!! The first picture is my 4b natural hair before the BKT and the last two pictures are my BKT hair. I did the Softliss and I was soooo scared because my hair felt so hard until the second flat iron with some EVOC. Now it is sooooo bouncy and wonderful I am pleased. Thanks again All.  I LOVE LHCF!!!!



Girl your hair was fantastic pre-BKT, that twist out is FANTASTIC.  The results and delicious too.



sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Wanderland.   Your hair is looking lovely in your avitar.  So full and healthy!
> 
> I did purchase the Babyliss version and used it for either my 2nd or 3rd treatment.  I didn't feel it necessary for continued use because I didn't really have any trouble getting to my roots with my FHI.  With the treatment in and blow drying with a comb attachment my hair gets nearly straight.  And then when I flat iron I have no trouble, at all, getting very close to my scalp.  So I shelved my root straightener.  In fact, I'd be willing to sell it if anyone wants it.
> 
> As far as whether it's as good as the R session version?  Both products go to the same max temp (450 degrees).  The R session has great amenities; it's ceramic and has digital temp control.  The reviews on the R session are mixed and I couldn't justify spending the money for myself, as my roots just don't seem to be a major problem for me.  HTH, Wanderland!



Thanks for responding sooo quickly Sheba.  I did the treatment without it, but I'm placing an order for it.  I can get to my roots ok with my flatiron, but I think the babyliss root control will help me to do "touch-ups" to just the roots like Brittany.


----------



## kuwait

I was in Colombia last week and tried GIORGIO-Kera protein. Majority of directions are in portugese/Spanish ,I rinsed with regular water, then applied like conditioner, blow dried and styled.  My hair has never looked this fabulous.  Has anyone ever used this treatment before? I'm 4a/b, transitioning with extra thick shoulder length hair(people thought I had a wig on). I applied soft-liss a little over a month ago.


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just did my second Sotfliss, I used waaaay less product and it was great...no sticky hair this time. I had to put it on withot gloves so I could feel what I was doing. That helped a lot!
> 
> I really focused on my roots this time because they have been
> 
> I haven't done my final rinse. I'm thinking of waiting until after my morning workout.... Any thoughts about this? I remember one Softliss user who waited until morning for their final rinse. The other thing I plan to do with the final rinse is a short DC with either Silcone Mix or Joico Moisture.
> 
> My hair feels so much better this time. I'll see how my roots hold up over time with this treatment. If they still seem out of control I'll try the QOD Gold or the OK Keratin next time. Perhaps I need the formaldehyde for my roots.
> 
> My hair has really grown. I did a seek and destroy for my ends. I still can't bring myself to go to the salon for a real trim.* I know they are going to get me when I go* so I want to feel I'm able to afford losing 1" to 1.5" length because hair stylists never follow directions when I ask them for a "light trim"


 

You are hilarious. But you want to be proactive on those ends. The friend's hair I did friday (and I hope she doesn't see me posting this... but I did tell her) her ends were HORRIFIC..  They had started to split all the way up to the middle strand of the hair.. I couldn't believe it. She's a LHCFer.. I put her on.. she buns regularly.. does henna treatments and moisturizes... I couldn't understand why her ends looked like that. Does henna somehow break the hair down or something?I was on ayurveda for all of two minutes... too messy and too complicated. And it hasn't been that long.. I got my full all over trim in September 08.. and I know she had to have one in like 2009.. She doesn't hardly use heat.. I was confused. Softliss did what it could.. making it like 500% better.. but I never want to cut anybody's hair but hers I wanted just stop the bleeding!  She said she would dust when she got home.. but I think it needs a C U T.

So I said all that to say.. if you go to a stylist (and not directed at you AJJ.. but whoever reads this post).. get a mirror and make sure they do what you ask them to.. but also at the same time take into account your hair's condition. All stylists are not evil and some people are really not aware of their hair's status! I really felt if I said anything more (besides the 3 comments I made ) to my friend that she was gonna think I was jelly  because I mean it was long.. but at least 2-3" needed to come off. I wouldn't dare have my hair looking like that. I'd rather cut and then be proactive instead of holding on to some "ends".


----------



## *fabulosity*

kuwait said:


> I was in Colombia last week and tried GIORGIO-Kera protein. Majority of directions are in portugese/Spanish ,I rinsed with regular water, then applied like conditioner, blow dried and styled. My hair has never looked this fabulous. Has anyone ever used this treatment before? I'm 4a/b, transitioning with extra thick shoulder length hair(people thought I had a wig on). I applied soft-liss a little over a month ago.


 
 They got this online somewhere???

<<off to look>>


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh and I meant to add this (sorry for all the back to back posts)

Rusk Keratin Pro Elements Smoothing Treatment...

IS WONDERFUL.. I mean.. seriously.. I want you all to have  a sample or something..  I got a 33 oz one.. but whoever wants to try it.. PM me and I will send a sample.. My hair feels and looks orgasmic!!!!

I love this stuff.. it's the only thing I will DC with while the BKT... 

When I run out of my softliss mask.. this is all I'm using after a fresh BKT.


----------



## lwilliams1922

My roots are are acting up since i started working out.  I HOPE a touch up i'm planning tomorrow will help.  I've been putting it off waiting for a 3-4 break in the workout schedule.

I was THINKING about working out with the treatment in my hair but I would hate for the work out class to all be smelling my keratin.  

What a dilema.  Soon as I find some thing good for the hair it goes great till I started work on the body.  




AtlantaJJ said:


> I just did my second Sotfliss, I used waaaay less product and it was great...no sticky hair this time. I had to put it on withot gloves so I could feel what I was doing. That helped a lot!
> 
> I really focused on my roots this time because they have been
> 
> I haven't done my final rinse. I'm thinking of waiting until after my morning workout....  Any thoughts about this? I remember one Softliss user who waited until morning for their final rinse.  The other thing I plan to do with the final rinse is a short DC with either Silcone Mix or Joico Moisture.
> 
> My hair feels so much better this time. I'll see how my roots hold up over time with this treatment.  If they still seem out of control I'll try the QOD Gold or the OK Keratin next time.  Perhaps I need the formaldehyde for my roots.
> 
> My hair has really grown. I did a seek and destroy for my ends. I still can't bring myself to go to the salon for a real trim. I know they are going to get me when I go so I want to feel I'm able to afford losing 1" to 1.5" length because hair stylists never follow directions when I ask them for a "light trim"


----------



## sheba1

Wanderland said:


> Thanks for responding sooo quickly Sheba.  I did the treatment without it, but I'm placing an order for it.  I can get to my roots ok with my flatiron, but I think the babyliss root control will help me to do "touch-ups" to just the roots like Brittany.



Anytime, Wanderland.  Brittany uses it on her roots after the blow dry with treatment in to get her roots straighter before the flat iron.  You still need to flat iron to seal, though.



*fabulosity* said:


> Oh and I meant to add this (sorry for all the back to back posts)
> 
> Rusk Keratin Pro Elements Smoothing Treatment...
> 
> IS WONDERFUL.. I mean.. seriously.. I want you all to have  a sample or something..  I got a 33 oz one.. but whoever wants to try it.. PM me and I will send a sample.. My hair feels and looks orgasmic!!!!
> 
> I love this stuff.. it's the only thing I will DC with while the BKT...
> 
> When I run out of my softliss mask.. this is all I'm using after a fresh BKT.



Thanks for the product info.  Sounds lovely...


----------



## Wanderland

sheba1 said:


> Anytime, Wanderland.  Brittany uses it on her roots after the blow dry with treatment in to get her roots straighter before the flat iron.  You still need to flat iron to seal, though.
> .



Yeah, that what I was going to use it for.  I used a blowdrier for the first time yesterday (I usually do damp to dry to seal in the treatment), and I think I got much better results, but even after the blowdry my roots were still a bit wavy (I'm not the best blowdryer though)


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girl! Don't know how I missed this the first go around.. I stalk this thread.. lol. I'm still surprised that the 0% lasted AT ALL through the highlighting process. That's awesome. Ok where do I buy and "fume extractor" and how much does it cost.. lol. My friend came over Friday night with her Softliss and it took me 7.5 hours.. she got to my house at about 6:45... it was well after 2 a.m. when we got done. This is because her hair is thick as all get out.. and 2.. I'm a perfectionist. The hair is supposed to be nonsticky or coated feeling after the flat iron. But it ended up coming out B E A U T I F U L. I'm just too impressed with the treatment with no formaldehyde.. which just makes me want to try the formaldehyde to see what the heck it can possibly do to improve upon the sofliss result!! I don't know what Coppola never piqued my PJ interest.. ST's hair (again great with and without treatment) looked awesome.. but I don't know why I consider it to be more "commercial" (not that its a bad thing.. who knows)... Plus do you have to be licensed to get that?
> 
> I've been a BKTing fool this weekend.. I had to give Mama Fab another one.. this was like 6 weeks and her hair took get this.. LESS THAN AN OUNCE... I used a comb and I'm mad that I put too much in the bowl. She got it cut (she couldn't stand it).. but it's still right at SL in the back and layered.. it was so beautiful.. we did it straight and she was like swinging it! I'm like settle down Mama... I didn't do the mask on her or my friend. I was too tired... My mom's only took about 2 hours.. but I want to see how delaying the mask does.. (letting the BKT stay in the hair longer).
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I have not found out yet. Did they email you back.. now since somebody wants the flat iron... lol.. I'm going to get the kit with 0% and six ounces of the formaldehyde one. YAY!!!! Regardless if they need a license I will just have to have some of my stylists go into shady ops.. LMAO.. (but I am hoping that they won't) because they never said anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is already . Softliss comes lightning fast. Like less than a week.
> 
> 
> Umm I will be PMing you.  You helped me make my decision!!!!!



Fab,

Yodie posted a link to purchase a fume extractor for under $50.00. I'll do a search and see if I can find it on this thread.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> You are hilarious. But you want to be proactive on those ends. The friend's hair I did friday (and I hope she doesn't see me posting this... but I did tell her) her ends were HORRIFIC..  They had started to split all the way up to the middle strand of the hair.. I couldn't believe it. She's a LHCFer.. I put her on.. she buns regularly.. does henna treatments and moisturizes... I couldn't understand why her ends looked like that. Does henna somehow break the hair down or something?I was on ayurveda for all of two minutes... too messy and too complicated. And it hasn't been that long.. I got my full all over trim in September 08.. and I know she had to have one in like 2009.. She doesn't hardly use heat.. I was confused. Softliss did what it could.. making it like 500% better.. but I never want to cut anybody's hair but hers I wanted just stop the bleeding!  She said she would dust when she got home.. but I think it needs a C U T.
> 
> So I said all that to say.. if you go to a stylist (and not directed at you AJJ.. but whoever reads this post).. get a mirror and make sure they do what you ask them to.. but also at the same time take into account your hair's condition. All stylists are not evil and some people are really not aware of their hair's status! I really felt if I said anything more (besides the 3 comments I made ) to my friend that she was gonna think I was jelly  because I mean it was long.. but at least 2-3" needed to come off. I wouldn't dare have my hair looking like that. I'd rather cut and then be proactive instead of holding on to some "ends".


Actually I agree with you 97% 

I need to be able to pull my hair back into a ponytail. If I got my ends trimmed now, I know they would cut and I wouldn't be able to wear a pony without hairs falling out because of the layers.  I did a trim myself today and I promise to get a real cut in the next 2 - 3 months.  By then when they cut I will still be able to wear my ponytail because my layers will be longer. 

I had a problem with my ends while I was natural, I had single strand knots like crazy.  My ends are actually in pretty decent shape right now because I've finally cut past most of the single strand knots.

I think wet bunning and using the wrong hair accessories like rubber bands and metal barrettes can break the hair and cause spilts way up in the strand.  I'm really careful with those, and I cut all the combs out of my half wigs and use coated bobbies pins to hold them in place. 

I know eactly what you are talking about regarding raggidy ends ...as soon as I get past a certain point in length I'm going to get a profesional trim ever 2 - 3 months because I'll be able to do that and still wear a ponytail. I'm just brushing my shoulders in length right now. 

I'm still growing out my big chop layers...if you know what I mean.


----------



## sheba1

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> Yodie posted a link to purchase a fume extractor for under $50.00. I'll do a search and see if I can find it on this thread.



Here it is, Veejee



yodie said:


> YAY, you took the plunge.  Okay, we're waiting to hear about your results.
> Can you tell me which vendor you purchased the sample from?
> 
> 
> For those ladies interested in doing the procedure at home, how about a fume extractor? I read somewhere how a stylist uses a fume extractor to help rid the chemicals. Here's an inexpensive one.
> 
> http://www.technicaldevices.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=329064
> 
> Ebay also has a few.
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=fume+extractor&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> My roots are are acting up since i started working out.  I HOPE a touch up i'm planning tomorrow will help.  I've been putting it off waiting for a 3-4 break in the workout schedule.
> 
> I was THINKING about working out with the treatment in my hair but I would hate for the work out class to all be smelling my keratin.
> 
> What a dilema.  Soon as I find some thing good for the hair it goes great till I started work on the body.


This has been and on going challenge for me!!  I sweat in my head when I do cardio not as much when I do weight training!! I can't help that. 

I have a good 1.5 - 2" of new growth.  If this BKT doesn't hold me for 4 weeks, it's relaxer touch up time!!   The textures are too different for me not to touch up.  I will be certain to keep you posted.  

My body always wins when it comes to hair or body. Because I can take 1/2 a day to do a BKT or a touch up or something but it takes forever to get in shape!! Especially when you are my age. My plan is to keep it together so I don't have to try to get it together if you know what I mean!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh and I meant to add this (sorry for all the back to back posts)
> 
> Rusk Keratin Pro Elements Smoothing Treatment...
> 
> IS WONDERFUL.. I mean.. seriously.. I want you all to have  a sample or something..  I got a 33 oz one.. but whoever wants to try it.. PM me and I will send a sample.. My hair feels and looks orgasmic!!!!
> 
> I love this stuff.. it's the only thing I will DC with while the BKT...
> 
> When I run out of my softliss mask.. this is all I'm using after a fresh BKT.


You wouldn't happen to have an ingredients list for that now would you?  

I find my hair likes keratin and ceramides now  Feels like silk with the                                              MATRIX Biolage Fortetherapie Strengthening Conditioner alternating with Hydrotherpie.


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> Here it is, Veejee



Sheba, you are the bomb!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> Sheba, you are the bomb!  Thanks again!!!


Sheba1 is the Bomb Diggity and The Shiznick!  :notworthy


----------



## sheba1

Veejee said:


> Sheba, you are the bomb!  Thanks again!!!





AtlantaJJ said:


> Sheba1 is the Bomb Diggity and The Shiznick!  :notworthy




Awwww thanks guys. :blush3:  Y'all so silly!


----------



## Natural Glow

I just ordered my Softliss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








CANT WAIT


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> My roots are are acting up since i started working out.  I HOPE a touch up i'm planning tomorrow will help.  I've been putting it off waiting for a 3-4 break in the workout schedule.
> 
> I was THINKING about working out with the treatment in my hair but I would hate for the work out class to all be smelling my keratin.
> 
> What a dilemma.  Soon as I find some thing good for the hair it goes great till I started work on the body.


I'm going to wet my hair with cold water and put my Soft-Liss mask on before I get on the treadmill so that the sweat doesn't hit my freshly BKTed hair directly. Then I'm going to do a mini DC with Silicon Mix because it contains  two of my favorite ingredients: keratin and ceramides.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

I'm working out at home in the morning with weights and my t-mill so I don't have to worry about stinking or looking crazy with a plastic cap on my head and a do-rag!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> Yeah, that what I was going to use it for.  I used a blowdrier for the first time yesterday (I usually do damp to dry to seal in the treatment), and I think I got much better results, but even after the blowdry my roots were still a bit wavy (I'm not the best blowdryer though)



Let us know if you get that Babybliss roots tool I've had my :eye: on that thing but it's not ceramic so I got a Babybliss Nano Titanium mini 1/2 " iron  for my roots. It did a pretty good job today.

The thing about the BKT is that it needs ceramic heat to seal the treatment, that's why I won't get the Babyliss root tool. The Recession tool is ceramic but just too expensive, I can't justify getting it and maintaining my other "habits"


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> You wouldn't happen to have an ingredients list for that now would you?
> 
> I find my hair likes keratin and ceramides now  Feels like silk with the MATRIX Biolage Fortetherapie Strengthening Conditioner alternating with Hydrotherpie.


As requested....It smell like the morrocanoil mask (if you've ever used that).. but very nice smell... 


WHAT IS IT?​​​​A deep penetrating, restructuring treatment.​
WHO IS IT FOR?​​​​Anyone with chemically straightened or color-treated hair.​
WHAT DOES IT DO?​​​​This deep-penetrating treatment is formulated with natural
keratin, vitamins and proteins to help improve the strength of the hair. Hydrating
properties replenish moisture levels and instantly nourish dull, weak, hair. Revitalizing
protein delivers surface-smoothing conditioning. Natural keratin moisturizes and
restores youthful shine to hair.​
RUSK​​​​®​
Pro Elements​​​​™​
keratin smoothing
treatment​HOW DO YOU USE IT?​​​​Use weekly for maximum effect. Apply a small amount to wet hair, comb through for complete
saturation, leave on for 5 -10 minutes and rinse. For maximum benefits, apply a generous amount to damp hair, comb through
for complete saturation, cover with a plastic cap and put under heat for 10-15 minutes, then rinse. Style hair as usual.
Environmental stresses, chemical treatments and thermal styling can compromise the integrity of hair. These aggressive
external factors can cause damage to the proteins and lipids within the cuticle and cortex of the hair fiber. Keratin protein can
minimize this damage. Rusk Pro Elements Keratin System is a line of products enriched with a unique keratin protein. The​
Rusk Pro Elements Keratin System​​​​bonds to the hair’s surface, penetrating the cuticle into the cortex to help strengthen
and revitalize damaged, stressed hair.​
INGREDIENTS AND FUNCTIONS:​Behentrimonium Methosulfate​​​​is a conditioner that provides softness and body to hair.​
Quaternium-91, Cetrimonium Methosulfate and Cetearyl Alcohol​​​​make hair softer and improve strength and
manageability.​
Cyclopentasiloxane and Dimethicone​​​​condition and protect the hair shaft and scalp. Provide high shine. Water-repelling.
Cyclopentasiloxane also helps absorb and dissipate heat on the hair.​
Panthenol (Pro Vitamin B5)​​​​conditions, adding body and shine to hair.​
Shea Butter​​​​moisturizes, conditions hair and provides shine.​
Grapeseed Oil​​​​is a natural source of linoleic acid that moisturizes and restores youthful shine to hair.​
Jojoba Oil​​​​conditions and adds shine to hair.​
Macadamia Nut Oil​​​​moisturizes and adds shine to hair.​
Wheat Amino Acids​​​​add gloss, moisturize and repair cuticle damage.​
Hydrolyzed Oat Protein​​​​provides essential amino acids to damaged hair.​
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein​​​​contains cystine to help condition and repair hair damage.​
Honey​​​​is a natural humectant that moisturizes hair and scalp.​
Keratin and Hydrolyzed Keratin strengthen hair shaft, and help repair damaged hair


----------



## movado32k1

sheba1 said:


> You are so welcome!
> 
> 
> My goodness, Movado (I love these!), your hair had me  in all three pictures, lady. BKT is all that, but your hair was already the bizness! Wow!! What was that? A twist out? Wow.. really beautiful hair.
> 
> So tell me, where in the process was your hair hard? After the initial flat iron wth product in? Or after you rinsed the mask out? Are the pictures above before you rinsed your Softliss BKT app out? If so, when do you plan on doing your mask? Inquiring minds...
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. You may have read that I have the Softliss but haven't used it yet. I may use it for my next app since results like yours, Veejee's and Fabulosity's keep popping up in the thread!  But I haven't decided how I'll use it, exactly. I don't think I'll wash after the customary 1 hour. I may wear my hair straight (post application) for a couple of days depending on how my hair looks with product in.


 
My goodness, Movado (I love these!), your hair had me  in all three pictures, lady. BKT is all that, but your hair was already the bizness! Wow!! What was that? A twist out? Wow.. really beautiful hair. Thank you! And here I was saying I want your hair

So tell me, where in the process was your hair hard? With the product in, before washing the BKT out and before the mask. After the mask it was still somewhat hard but not as bad until I blowdried again and flatironed. After I flatironed my ends were a MESS although you cannot tell in the pics. I went and had about 1 1/2 inches chopped off today, because I could not run my fingers through my hair it is straight but snaggley at the ends and I was aggrevated. After the initial flat iron wth product in? Or after you rinsed the mask out? Are the pictures above before you rinsed your Softliss BKT app out? The pictures are after I rinsed out the mask. If so, when do you plan on doing your mask? Inquiring minds...   My hair is still a bit hard or tacky in patches and soft and beautiful in others. I am a bit confused. Maybe I put too much on in some places. 

I have SLATHERED my hair with EVOC and it feel so much better. My hair is now breaking and I am not pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder if I have overloaded it with too much protein and not enough moisture. I DK I am going to wash my hair again on tues or wed and see if it feels ok. Any suggestions for a good moisture routine? I am frustrated as my hair looks amazing but feels weird. I miss my twist out!!!!


----------



## sheba1

> I have SLATHERED my hair with EVOC and it feel so much better. My hair is now breaking and I am not pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder if I have overloaded it with too much protein and not enough moisture. I DK I am going to wash my hair again on tues or wed and see if it feels ok. Any suggestions for a good moisture routine? I am frustrated as my hair looks amazing but feels weird. I miss my twist out!!!!


Oh no, Movado, I'm so sorry to hear you are experiencing breakage   Even after the big trim?

The BKT is quite a process and could be an awful lot of manipulation for our hair to endure.  I would go ahead and cowash, DC and PS for a while.  Any DC you love would be fine, I'm sure.  I agree with you in that I would focus on moisture.  Do you ever use anything like Roux Porosity Control?  I used that today after reading that Porosity.. the forgotten step thread today and my hair is really amazing feeling.

BKT friendly DCs you can get your hands on quickly that I love are Sally's Generic Value Product Matrix Conditioning Balm and Elasta QP intense fortifying conditioner.  I used to mix these together as my DC but I will have to be honest and let you know that I may not ever purchase them again.  Not because they weren't good, I enjoyed them a bunch.  However, I just received my order from roundbrushhair.com and I don't think I'll ever get away from dominican products.  I am sold.  So far I've used the whale sperm (unfortunately no, that is not a typo ) and Silicon Mix and my hair has never ever ever ever felt this combination of soft, strong, manageable, etc.

At first I just did a cowash and rubbed whale sperm and silicon mix both throughout my hair and wet bun on Friday.  My hair air dried amazingly soft and defined in my wash n go pony.  But then today I had a hair date and really did it up.  I put my hair in medium sized twists to trim any splits that were sticking out and dust the ends of each.  I then shampooed with a mixture of ORS aloe chelating shampoo, amla oil and water mix (not bkt friendly).  I oiled my scalp with castor oil and DC'd with whale s. and silicon mix with heat for 20 minutes.  I used roux porosity control to lock in all my good work.  I had tangle free, soft moisturized hair.  Even wth the BKT my hair can get tangly if I don't keep porosity in check.  I didn't realize this until last week when I had a tangled mess after using Suave vanilla floral to cowash with several days in a row.  The pH of that Suave must be off because my hair downright rebelled.

Sorry I'm so long winded tonight.  I just love this hair thing.  It feels so good to be doing something really great for myself and to actually see the results when I get it right.  I get excited!!

Please keep me posted in regards to your breakage.  I'm happy to help in any way that I can to get that in check.


----------



## Dove56

Natural Glow said:


> I just ordered my Softliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT



I can't wait to see your results because our hair types are similar.   I've been loving the BKT on my newgrowth! It still has a wave but it hasn't reverted when I exercise.  I can't wait to see at about 12 - 16 weeks post.


----------



## grnidmonster

Did my 2nd BKT on Friday. It was much different. I used less than for #1 but, my hair felt so coated. When I did the blow dry it stayed stiff and greasy looking. When I did the flat iron, it got shiny and soft when hot but, once it cooled off it was heavy and coated and stiff. I didnt have time to was and apply the mask Friday night because I had an event for work so I flat ironed the ends under and left the BKT in. I covered with a scarf and the next morning I rinsed and applied the mask. Hair was bone straight wet. I air dried loose and combed back, n product and my hair has a two waves and that is it. 

I love it. I dont have to flat iron at all and I feel like I have so much more volume. My hair is thin and fine and now it looks much better just wash and wear, which with the 2nd BKT is almost completly straight. I tried puttling a leave-in on it but, it just felt like it sat on the surface of the hair. Saturday night, I did another mask and it feels fantastic. I will reapply in a month. Results below. Thanks for all the posts with info, the have been a big help.


----------



## girlyprincess23

grnidmonster said:


> Did my 2nd BKT on Friday. It was much different. I used less than for #1 but, my hair felt so coated. When I did the blow dry it stayed stiff and greasy looking. When I did the flat iron, it got shiny and soft when hot but, once it cooled off it was heavy and coated and stiff. *I didnt have time to was and apply the mask Friday night* because I had an event for work so I flat ironed the ends under and left the BKT in. I covered with a scarf and the next morning I rinsed and applied the mask. Hair was bone straight wet. I air dried loose and combed back, n product and my hair has a two waves and that is it.
> 
> I love it. I dont have to flat iron at all and I feel like I have so much more volume. My hair is thin and fine and now it looks much better just wash and wear, which with the 2nd BKT is almost completly straight. I tried puttling a leave-in on it but, it just felt like it sat on the surface of the hair. Saturday night, I did another mask and it feels fantastic. I will reapply in a month. Results below. Thanks for all the posts with info, the have been a big help.


 
You know this is exactly what I was coming to ask!! If we use the soft-liss do we HAVE to wash it out after 1 hour? What if we wait a day or so?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> As requested....It smell like the morrocanoil mask (if you've ever used that).. but very nice smell...
> 
> 
> WHAT IS IT?​​​​A deep penetrating, restructuring treatment.​
> WHO IS IT FOR?​​​​Anyone with chemically straightened or color-treated hair.​
> WHAT DOES IT DO?​​​​This deep-penetrating treatment is formulated with natural
> keratin, vitamins and proteins to help improve the strength of the hair. Hydrating
> properties replenish moisture levels and instantly nourish dull, weak, hair. Revitalizing
> protein delivers surface-smoothing conditioning. Natural keratin moisturizes and
> restores youthful shine to hair.​
> RUSK​​​​®​
> Pro Elements​​​​™​
> keratin smoothing
> treatment​HOW DO YOU USE IT?​​​​Use weekly for maximum effect. Apply a small amount to wet hair, comb through for complete
> saturation, leave on for 5 -10 minutes and rinse. For maximum benefits, apply a generous amount to damp hair, comb through
> for complete saturation, cover with a plastic cap and put under heat for 10-15 minutes, then rinse. Style hair as usual.
> Environmental stresses, chemical treatments and thermal styling can compromise the integrity of hair. These aggressive
> external factors can cause damage to the proteins and lipids within the cuticle and cortex of the hair fiber. Keratin protein can
> minimize this damage. Rusk Pro Elements Keratin System is a line of products enriched with a unique keratin protein. The​
> Rusk Pro Elements Keratin System​​​​bonds to the hair’s surface, penetrating the cuticle into the cortex to help strengthen
> and revitalize damaged, stressed hair.​
> INGREDIENTS AND FUNCTIONS:​Behentrimonium Methosulfate​​​​is a conditioner that provides softness and body to hair.​
> Quaternium-91, Cetrimonium Methosulfate and Cetearyl Alcohol​​​​make hair softer and improve strength and
> manageability.​
> Cyclopentasiloxane and Dimethicone​​​​condition and protect the hair shaft and scalp. Provide high shine. Water-repelling.
> Cyclopentasiloxane also helps absorb and dissipate heat on the hair.​
> Panthenol (Pro Vitamin B5)​​​​conditions, adding body and shine to hair.​
> Shea Butter​​​​moisturizes, conditions hair and provides shine.​
> Grapeseed Oil​​​​is a natural source of linoleic acid that moisturizes and restores youthful shine to hair.​
> Jojoba Oil​​​​conditions and adds shine to hair.​
> Macadamia Nut Oil​​​​moisturizes and adds shine to hair.​
> Wheat Amino Acids​​​​add gloss, moisturize and repair cuticle damage.​
> Hydrolyzed Oat Protein​​​​provides essential amino acids to damaged hair.​
> Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein​​​​contains cystine to help condition and repair hair damage.​
> Honey​​​​is a natural humectant that moisturizes hair and scalp.​
> Keratin and Hydrolyzed Keratin strengthen hair shaft, and help repair damaged hair


That sounds yummy!


girlyprincess23 said:


> You know this is exactly what I was coming to ask!! If we use the soft-liss do we HAVE to wash it out after 1 hour? What if we wait a day or so?



I left mine in all day, rinsed and did the mask before bed last night. I don't think it matters if you wait a while. I had somewhere to go and I didn't want to mess up my pretty flat ironed look  My hair smelled funny through...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I rinsed my hair and let it air dry. My roots are still puffy and a different texture. I'm going to do another BKT in 3 - weeks to a month. I want it all to air dry straight. I may have to do a touch up to get the textures to match up, the BKT may not be able to do it alone.

I love the volume my fine has with the Soft-liss and the shine. My hair looks so healthy and it moves, its bouncy and alive!

For those having breakage, what condition was your hair in before you did the BKT?

I made sure my protein moisture balance was pefect the week before my BKT.

I am very careful with my hair while I'm doing the BKT process so that I don't over manipulate my hair. I take my time.

I will continue to moisturize and do my protein / moisture DCs ... We have to still care for our hair even if it feels perfect. I find my hair loves a lot more protein and silcones now that I have the BKT. So you may need to expieriment with different products to find a new and better mix for BKTed hair.

The conditoner Fab posted sounds fab!


----------



## girlyprincess23

thanks JJ. I actually just took the plunge and ordered the softliss kit in chocolate. I also, before my BKT gets here am going to do a series of DC's both protein and moisturizing. Perhaps an ORS PAck would be nice, I woder if that is BKT friendly......even though my last BKT has worn off!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> thanks JJ. I actually just took the plunge and ordered the softliss kit in chocolate. I also, before my BKT gets here am going to do a series of DC's both protein and moisturizing. Perhaps an ORS PAck would be nice, I woder if that is BKT friendly......even though my last BKT has worn off!!



Use any conditoner you like if your BKT is at "end of life"  I'm using my Joico at that time. You will be replacing it soon so it won't matter!

But I think ORS pack is safe, I remember reading the ingredient lst.


----------



## Lucia

sheba1 said:


> Awwww thanks guys. :blush3:  Y'all so silly!



Sheba, 
you said you wear your hair in wash n go's/curly most of the time, do you have to use alot of different styling products to get that defined curly look, or are you using a little or none at all? I bought Golshee BKT and after hearing all these great things about Soft-liss I'm thinking I should have ordered Soft-Liss instead. TIA


----------



## movado32k1

sheba1 said:


> Oh no, Movado, I'm so sorry to hear you are experiencing breakage  Even after the big trim?
> 
> However, I just received my order from roundbrushhair.com and I don't think I'll ever get away from dominican products. I am sold. So far I've used the whale sperm (unfortunately no, that is not a typo ) and Silicon Mix and my hair has never ever ever ever felt this combination of soft, strong, manageable, etc.
> 
> At first I just did a cowash and rubbed whale sperm and silicon mix both throughout my hair and wet bun on Friday. My hair air dried amazingly soft and defined in my wash n go pony. But then today I had a hair date and really did it up. I put my hair in medium sized twists to trim any splits that were sticking out and dust the ends of each. I then shampooed with a mixture of ORS aloe chelating shampoo, amla oil and water mix (not bkt friendly). I oiled my scalp with castor oil and DC'd with whale s. and silicon mix with heat for 20 minutes. I used roux porosity control to lock in all my good work. I had tangle free, soft moisturized hair. Even wth the BKT my hair can get tangly if I don't keep porosity in check. I didn't realize this until last week when I had a tangled mess after using Suave vanilla floral to cowash with several days in a row. The pH of that Suave must be off because my hair downright rebelled.
> 
> Sorry I'm so long winded tonight. I just love this hair thing. It feels so good to be doing something really great for myself and to actually see the results when I get it right. I get excited!!
> 
> Please keep me posted in regards to your breakage. I'm happy to help in any way that I can to get that in check.


 


I used the Porosity control once I didnt really see a difference. I dont think I used it correctly though. I used it before the conditioning so that may have been the problem and I didnt DC with heat. Ok, spill about the wale sperm and the silicon mix. . I am going to wash tommorrow. Pray for me that my hair comes out good. For now I'll try those ones you suggested from Sallys.

Oh and another question have you roller set since the BKT? Do you have to dry, flat iron and then roller set or can you do a wet set even though the hair is slightly wavey. Thanks for all your help. My mom says I am OBSESSED about my hair. But I cant help it. I just need to find a good routine.


----------



## Muse

This is the response that I got back from Nanokeratin concerning who could purchase the system:


*Thank you for your interest in Nanokeratin System!  
Yes, you must be a liscensed stylist to purchase the System, and you can buy the items separately.
If you have further questions please do not hesitate in contacting us.
all best,
Lorena

Nanokeratin System
1(888)5KERATIN
[email protected]*


Oh well  guess I wont be doing that one. I think I'm just gonna try the OK brand. I just really don't like the extra step involved with the softliss after the flat iron.


----------



## ebonylocs

kuwait said:


> I was in Colombia last week and tried GIORGIO-Kera protein. Majority of directions are in portugese/Spanish ,I rinsed with regular water, then applied like conditioner, blow dried and styled.  My hair has never looked this fabulous.  Has anyone ever used this treatment before? I'm 4a/b, transitioning with extra thick shoulder length hair(people thought I had a wig on). I applied soft-liss a little over a month ago.



You mean you just apply, wash out and blow dry, and it works? 

Could this be the answer to my hair prayers? It would be even better than my earlier wish for products (shampoos, conditioners, leave-ins, etc) with which you could gradually bond keratin to your hair.

Girl, you should have stocked up and then come to sell to the rest of us.


----------



## sheba1

Lucia said:


> Sheba,
> you said you wear your hair in wash n go's/curly most of the time, do you have to use alot of different styling products to get that defined curly look, or are you using a little or none at all? I bought Golshee BKT and after hearing all these great things about Soft-liss I'm thinking I should have ordered Soft-Liss instead. TIA



Hi there, Lucia!  I use some version of the curly primer method described at www.tightlycurly.com.  The differences being I do it daily, I do not use a denman to define my curls (I use nothing, just shake and go).

I use a smoothing conditioner like she describes in the method.  I let the water weigh my hair down after I cowash with a cheapie con and then smooth Aussie Sidney Smooth all throughout my hair.  I then squeeze out any excess water/conditioner and hop out of the shower.  I rub black n sassy cream set throughout my hands and peice through my curls and pulling here and there.  Again I squeeze out excess, shake and go.  The whole process takes no time.. 5 minutes maybe? 8 including cowash?  My hair responded really well to this process this summer.

You know, I think all the BKTs do pretty much the same thing.  I don't know of Goleshee but as long as the company seems reputable I think you'll be fine.

I know a lot of ladies like the Softliss (I bought some also but have not yet used) but I have Global 2% and enjoy it just fine.  In fact, I've often wondered if Softliss might get my hair too straight to enjoy the curly styles I've enjoyed throughout this summer.

My early wash-n-go, right after bkt looks like this:




But as the weeks go on my curls get tighter and tighter and it looks more like this:



movado32k1 said:


> I used the Porosity control once I didnt really see a difference. I dont think I used it correctly though. I used it before the conditioning so that may have been the problem and I didnt DC with heat. Ok, spill about the wale sperm and the silicon mix. . I am going to wash tommorrow. Pray for me that my hair comes out good. For now I'll try those ones you suggested from Sallys.



Girl, all I can say about that Whale S and Silicon Mix is that I will not stop using it, ever!  My hair has never felt like this.  Even my nails have improved since incorporating these two products!

Today my hair was completely dry and I asked my bf to stretch my hair for a mini length check and he couldn't resist playing all up in my hair first and saying, "oooh it's so soft!"  hahaha  He's never behaved that way before!  Rubbing all down into where my scalp is and whatnot... lol  he was having a field day, I tell you!  Girl, get you some! roundbrushhair.com.  I think I've seen the Silicon Mix at amazon.com, also.  Have never seen Whale S anywhere before though... like anywhere ever.  



			
				movado32k1 said:
			
		

> Oh and another question have you roller set since the BKT? Do you have to dry, flat iron and then roller set or can you do a wet set even though the hair is slightly wavey. Thanks for all your help. My mom says I am OBSESSED about my hair. But I cant help it. I just need to find a good routine.



Why, yes I have!!  I did traditional roller set in the front but got lazy and did a ponytail set in the back.  No flat iron at all for pretty much smooth, straight hair.  I did a roller set followed by silk wrap.  Came out nice!  Made a thread about it: *4a/b roller set and silk wrap post BKT (pics)*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Hi there, Lucia!  I use some version of the curly primer method described at www.tightlycurly.com.  The differences being I do it daily, I do not use a denman to define my curls (I use nothing, just shake and go).
> 
> I use a smoothing conditioner like she describes in the method.  I let the water weigh my hair down after I cowash with a cheapie con and then smooth Aussie Sidney Smooth all throughout my hair.  I then squeeze out any excess water/conditioner and hop out of the shower.  I rub black n sassy cream set throughout my hands and peice through my curls and pulling here and there.  Again I squeeze out excess, shake and go.  The whole process takes no time.. 5 minutes maybe? 8 including cowash?  My hair responded really well to this process this summer.
> 
> You know, I think all the BKTs do pretty much the same thing.  I don't know of Goleshee but as long as the company seems reputable I think you'll be fine.
> 
> I know a lot of ladies like the Softliss (I bought some also but have not yet used) but I have Global 2% and enjoy it just fine.  In fact, I've often wondered if Softliss might get my hair too straight to enjoy the curly styles I've enjoyed throughout this summer.
> 
> My early wash-n-go, right after bkt looks like this:
> View attachment 40718
> View attachment 40722
> View attachment 40724
> 
> But as the weeks go on my curls get tighter and tighter and it looks more like this:
> View attachment 40720
> 
> 
> Girl, all I can say about that Whale S and Silicon Mix is that I will not stop using it, ever!  My hair has never felt like this.  Even my nails have improved since incorporating these two products!
> 
> Today my hair was completely dry and I asked my bf to stretch my hair for a mini length check and he couldn't resist playing all up in my hair first and saying, "oooh it's so soft!"  hahaha  He's never behaved that way before!  Rubbing all down into where my scalp is and whatnot... lol  he was having a field day, I tell you!  Girl, get you some! roundbrushhair.com.  I think I've seen the Silicon Mix at amazon.com, also.  Have never seen Whale S anywhere before though... like anywhere ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes I have!!  I did traditional roller set in the front but got lazy and did a ponytail set in the back.  No flat iron at all for pretty much smooth, straight hair.  I did a roller set followed by silk wrap.  Came out nice!  Made a thread about it: *4a/b roller set and silk wrap post BKT (pics)*


I pulled the Silicon Mix out of my PJ stash, it's perfect for the BKT because BKT likes cones and keratin!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Roots are soft and easy to flat iron to shinny straight on low heat but that doesn't help me since I don't use heat while I'm working out.


----------



## Lisa

WOW!! It has taken me 2 days but I've finally finished this thread. You ladies make me SICK!!! 

I REALLY shouldn't be spending anymore money but I've decided to get the softliss kit in chocolate (maybe next week erplexed). I had been going to the Dominican salon but only for ~4-6 weeks. I had been getting the silicon or the goat's milk conditioner and I hadn't noticed any breakage. The last time I went  I got the 12 in 1 and BOY did I have breakage after that. It has taken me ~4 weeks to get the breakage under control. It took me 3 weeks to realize I had probably overdone the protein and needed moisture.

Do you think it would be OK to do the Softliss treatment now (when I've just slowed the breakage or should I wait a few weeks?). I should say that I am about 8 weeks post and and seriously thinking about transitioning. However, I've been very indecisive. 

I bought the mixed chicks but since my hair is relaxed and fine it looked thin and it had very little curl (so I've been using it to roller set...so far so good). I would love to have more curl definition and to transition. I would also LOVE to wash and go! So I'm hoping BKT would give me that kind of versatility but I'm looking for some advice!!

HELP!!

Any advice?


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> Hi there, Lucia!  I use some version of the curly primer method described at www.tightlycurly.com.  The differences being I do it daily, I do not use a denman to define my curls (I use nothing, just shake and go).
> 
> I use a smoothing conditioner like she describes in the method.  I let the water weigh my hair down after I cowash with a cheapie con and then smooth Aussie Sidney Smooth all throughout my hair.  I then squeeze out any excess water/conditioner and hop out of the shower.  I rub black n sassy cream set throughout my hands and peice through my curls and pulling here and there.  Again I squeeze out excess, shake and go.  The whole process takes no time.. 5 minutes maybe? 8 including cowash?  My hair responded really well to this process this summer.
> 
> You know, I think all the BKTs do pretty much the same thing.  I don't know of Goleshee but as long as the company seems reputable I think you'll be fine.
> 
> I know a lot of ladies like the Softliss (I bought some also but have not yet used) but I have Global 2% and enjoy it just fine.  In fact, I've often wondered if Softliss might get my hair too straight to enjoy the curly styles I've enjoyed throughout this summer.
> 
> My early wash-n-go, right after bkt looks like this:
> View attachment 40718
> View attachment 40722
> View attachment 40724
> 
> But as the weeks go on my curls get tighter and tighter and it looks more like this:
> View attachment 40720
> 
> 
> Girl, all I can say about that Whale S and Silicon Mix is that I will not stop using it, ever!  My hair has never felt like this.  Even my nails have improved since incorporating these two products!
> 
> Today my hair was completely dry and I asked my bf to stretch my hair for a mini length check and he couldn't resist playing all up in my hair first and saying, "oooh it's so soft!"  hahaha  He's never behaved that way before!  Rubbing all down into where my scalp is and whatnot... lol  he was having a field day, I tell you!  Girl, get you some! roundbrushhair.com.  I think I've seen the Silicon Mix at amazon.com, also.  Have never seen Whale S anywhere before though... like anywhere ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes I have!!  I did traditional roller set in the front but got lazy and did a ponytail set in the back.  No flat iron at all for pretty much smooth, straight hair.  I did a roller set followed by silk wrap.  Came out nice!  Made a thread about it: *4a/b roller set and silk wrap post BKT (pics)*



Sheba when are you planning to try the softliss?

I would love to hear a comparison on the softliss vs global.

I have global and I was planning to try softlisss but I'm on the fence because the global works soooo much better when I used less.

I dont really mind waiting a few days with the treatment in so I guess price/value is something I need to establish before I shell out more money.


----------



## sheba1

Welcome Lisa   I think you'll be ok if you really focus on moisture until your softliss arrives and then give it a go.  I think you've chosen a fabulous product in the softliss.

Hey there Lwilliams!  I will probably use the Softliss on my next treatment.  I can't say how many weeks that will be, however.  I'm hoping 6 to 8 weeks from now, but I'm somewhat playing it by ear on that.


----------



## Lucia

Silicon Mix is 1 of the greatest conditioners EVER!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ebonylocs said:


> You mean you just apply, wash out and blow dry, and it works?
> 
> Could this be the answer to my hair prayers? It would be even better than my earlier wish for products (shampoos, conditioners, leave-ins, etc) with which you could gradually bond keratin to your hair.
> 
> Girl, you should have stocked up and then come to sell to the rest of us.


Can we get a translation of the instructions


----------



## Lucia

AtlantaJJ said:


> Can we get a translation of the instructions


Did you find a link to it online if so I could translate the instructions. Can we buy it, it sounds much simpler


----------



## Lucia

Hey I found these @ Sally's: 

nano silver flat iron
http://www.sallybeauty.com/flat-iron/JILBRE37,default,pd.html

root detailer
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Jilbere-Root-Iron/SBS-345283,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair09-06

Do you ladies think this nano flat iron is about the same as a babyliss?


----------



## blissy

BKT Gurus!

Question for all.  Does anyone do the "touch-up/just roots" application of BKT?  I want to keep my curlies in the length but the roots are poofy.  I've had lots of growth with BKT.  Whoo Hooo! 

What is everyone doing?  The entire shaft or just roots.  Please share.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Lisa said:


> WOW!! It has taken me 2 days but I've finally finished this thread. You ladies make me SICK!!!
> 
> I REALLY shouldn't be spending anymore money but I've decided to get the softliss kit in chocolate (maybe next week erplexed). I had been going to the Dominican salon but only for ~4-6 weeks. I had been getting the silicon or the goat's milk conditioner and I hadn't noticed any breakage. The last time I went I got the 12 in 1 and BOY did I have breakage after that. It has taken me ~4 weeks to get the breakage under control. It took me 3 weeks to realize I had probably overdone the protein and needed moisture.
> 
> Do you think it would be OK to do the Softliss treatment now (when I've just slowed the breakage or should I wait a few weeks?). I should say that I am about 8 weeks post and and seriously thinking about transitioning. However, I've been very indecisive.
> 
> I bought the mixed chicks but since my hair is relaxed and fine it looked thin and it had very little curl (so I've been using it to roller set...so far so good). I would love to have more curl definition and to transition. I would also LOVE to wash and go! So I'm hoping BKT would give me that kind of versatility but I'm looking for some advice!!
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> Any advice?


 
To be honest, I won't tell u if you should or shouldn't BKT... it all depends on your personal decision and I'd hate to be responsible for giving you a disastrous result. BKT strengthens hair.. but if someone does it wrong it can/may backfire... 

AS far as more curl definition and wnG, no treatment can restore a curl once it's been processed out. Once it's processed out, you have to work with what u have... and grow out the natural... when u are fully natural however, you MAY be able to have a "texturized" looser patterned look with BKT as it wears with time...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Lucia said:


> Hey I found these @ Sally's:
> 
> nano silver flat iron
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/flat-iron/JILBRE37,default,pd.html
> 
> root detailer
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/Jilbere-Root-Iron/SBS-345283,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair09-06
> 
> Do you ladies think this nano flat iron is about the same as a babyliss?


 
I just bought that flatiron today... I haven't BKT'd yet, but I will let you know if I have good results. IT came with a free blowdryer (which I needed)


----------



## lwilliams1922

blissy said:


> BKT Gurus!
> 
> Question for all.  Does anyone do the "touch-up/just roots" application of BKT?  I want to keep my curlies in the length but the roots are poofy.  I've had lots of growth with BKT.  Whoo Hooo!
> 
> What is everyone doing?  The entire shaft or just roots.  Please share.



My length is wavy but my new growth is a mess.  I'm going to do an application just on the roots tomorrow.


----------



## sheba1

blissy said:


> BKT Gurus!
> 
> Question for all.  Does anyone do the "touch-up/just roots" application of BKT?  I want to keep my curlies in the length but the roots are poofy.  I've had lots of growth with BKT.  Whoo Hooo!
> 
> What is everyone doing?  The entire shaft or just roots.  Please share.



I've never done a "just roots" application, but I know Brittany does them.  She BKTs every month and sometimes does the touch-up/just roots.  I find I am able to do the full length of the hair when I do a BKT but I like to wait until my hair is just about BKTless before I reapply.  I like to "stretch" or behave as though I have a relaxer, in a way.  Right now, I'm trying to stretch my BKT 3 months, even if it means braiding my hair up and wigging it for a while.

I find, with the 2% Global, it's like my curl pattern relaxed a bit but goes all the way back to my previous curl pattern before I reapply so it always loosens to just about the same place.  My hair has not gotten any looser than 3c-ish even after 4 BKTs done on the full length of hair.

You can see a vid of Brittany's just roots app here.


----------



## angenoir

My Softliss was delivered this morning before I came to the office.
I feel like ripping out these braids to try it.... But I will waiti till next weekend. I will just take down a few braids and do a strand test to see how it holds up for a week.
My hair is very very fine and I am scared... yet very eager tot ry this.

Wish me luck!


----------



## sheba1

Good luck, Angenoir!  Let us know if you need anything!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> I've never done a "just roots" application, but I know Brittany does them.  She BKTs every month and sometimes does the touch-up/just roots.  I find I am able to do the full length of the hair when I do a BKT but I like to wait until my hair is just about BKTless before I reapply.  I like to "stretch" or behave as though I have a relaxer, in a way.  Right now, I'm trying to stretch my BKT 3 months, even if it means braiding my hair up and wigging it for a while.
> 
> I find, with the 2% Global, it's like my curl pattern relaxed a bit but goes all the way back to my previous curl pattern before I reapply so it always loosens to just about the same place.  My hair has not gotten any looser than 3c-ish even after 4 BKTs done on the full length of hair.
> 
> You can see a vid of Brittany's just roots app here.



I would like to do a root treatment only but I don't want to do a clarifying shampoo on my whole head before I do my roots. How could I do that? :scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I think I want to try the 4% to compare to the Softliss. My hair is lovely but my roots... I needs something stronger for my roots... 

Any one want to sell an once or so of Global 4% ?  I'd like to try before I buy the big bottle.


----------



## blissy

For my last application I used the softliss brand which loosened my texture quite a bit versus rejeuvenol.  The length of my hair hasn't returned to its normal texture pattern and my new growth is quite thick.  Thank you Sheba1 for the youtube link; it was Brit who took this idea to a possibility.  Do you think she worries about overlap?  Hmm?  Do you think we should worry about the junction between the two textures?  




lwilliams1922 said:


> My length is wavy but my new growth is a mess. I'm going to do an application just on the roots tomorrow.



oooo Lwilliams,

Please let me know how this goes.  .


----------



## angenoir

Are there any relaxed ladies who did the BKT using Softliss?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

angenoir said:


> Are there any relaxed ladies who did the BKT using Softliss?



I am, I love it, my hair feels like silk!! (the textlaxed hair) My roots laughed at my last application. My hair feels so fabulous otherwise. And is shinny and so smooth to the touch.  Even my roots are better its just that they are different. I wear my hair pulled back a lot so you can see the difference. If I wore my hair down it wouldn't matter as much. In fact I would like it because it gives my hair body.

My frizzy textlaxed hair dries bone straight, silky with body with the BKT on it.

ETA: I would like to attempt a 6 mo stretch before I retouch.


----------



## angenoir

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am, I love it, my hair feels like silk!! (the textlaxed hair) My roots laughed at my last application. My hair feels so fabulous otherwise. And is shinny and so smooth to the touch. Even my roots are better its just that they are different. I wear my hair pulled back a lot so you can see the difference. If I wore my hair down it wouldn't matter as much. In fact I would like it because it gives my hair body.
> 
> My frizzy textlaxed hair dries bone straight, silky with body with the BKT on it.
> 
> ETA: I would like to attempt a 6 mo stretch before I retouch.


 
Thanks for your input AtlantaJJ. I really want to strecth my relaxer and I am about 3 months post now. I want to stretch till Dec at least. However, I have very fine strands and breakage and dyrness is always a problem for me. I am really interested in the BKT because I have heard and read of strenghtening qualities and that is what is really pulling me to it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

angenoir said:


> Thanks for your input AtlantaJJ. I really want to strecth my relaxer and I am about 3 months post now. I want to stretch till Dec at least. However, I have very fine strands and breakage and dyrness is always a problem for me. I am really interested in the BKT because I have heard and read of strenghtening qualities and that is what is really pulling me to it.



I have fine, feather weight cottony hair (when natural) BKT has given my hair strength and weight.  My hair appears thicker even though I am relaxed I have no regrets.

My one caution for you, if your hair is currently dry or breaking, try to get it under control before you BKT.  My protein / moisture balance was perfect when I did my first BKT and I keep it that way.  Try a conditioner with ceramides in it, that makes my hair feel like silk and it makes it strong. Biolage has some conditioners with them in there. I highly recommend them. Also after you get the BKT you need to maintain your protein moisture balance. Its pretty easy after you get the BKT.

ETA: I have hand in hair disease today!


----------



## angenoir

Thanks. No my protein moisture balance is on point right now. Just that my hair has the tendency to be dry and break when the balance is off and since my hair is fine, I have to take extra care.

Hey your hair sounds just like mine - fine and cottony and very soft....

I will take your advice and make sure my hair is in perfect before I BKT.

Which DCs (protein and moisture) are you using after the BKT?
And what relaxer are using? I am phyto relaxed but I used Index II when I should have used index I which is why I am giving my hair a long stretch before I touch-up.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I have fine, feather weight cottony hair (when natural) BKT has given my hair strength and weight. My hair appears thicker even though I am relaxed I have no regrets.
> 
> My one caution for you, if your hair is currently dry or breaking, try to get it under control before you BKT. My protein / moisture balance was perfect when I did my first BKT and I keep it that way. Try a conditioner with ceramides in it, that makes my hair feel like silk and it makes it strong. Biolage has some conditioners with them in there. I highly recommend them. Also after you get the BKT you need to maintain your protein moisture balance. Its pretty easy after you get the BKT.
> 
> ETA: I have hand in hair disease today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

angenoir said:


> Thanks. No my protein moisture balance is on point right now. Just that my hair has the tendency to be dry and break when the balance is off and since my hair is fine, I have to take extra care.
> 
> Hey your hair sounds just like mine - fine and cottony and very soft....
> 
> I will take your advice and make sure my hair is in perfect before I BKT.
> 
> Which DCs (protein and moisture) are you using after the BKT?
> And what relaxer are using? I am phyto relaxed but I used Index II when I should have used index I which is why I am giving my hair a long stretch before I touch-up.



I relax with Mizani Butter Blends Mild, I use the entire system. I use Sebastian Cellophanes about 2 weeks before my BKTs to cover my gray and to give me that beautiful black berry / cinnamon blend color that I love. 

Co-wash with Yes to Carrots, or Trader Joes Nourish Spa, or that Vitamin conditioner.  When I shampoo I use MillCreek Biotin or Keratin shampoo.  I DC with keratin based conditioners MillCreek with a little extra keratin added and  lately I've been using Bioloage Biolage Hydratherapie as my moisture. I'm going to try Silicon Mix on my next wash, I think that will be great!  My hair seems to like things with light cones and protein now...

After I wash I use Joico Reconstructor spray leave in and I seal with a touch of EV Coconut oil.  I don't use heat right now I wrap and air dry or dry on  low under the soft bonnet dryer.

I workout a lot and sweat so the BKT wears off my roots faster than the length of my hair.

Oh and I use the Pantene wrap & set spray for my wrap.


----------



## angenoir

Did a patch test today! I like the results. My hair is very soft and strong and smooth. Still have not decided when I will do my whole head but it will be soon I hope.
I will be watching that patch to see how it behaves over time


----------



## lwilliams1922

blissy said:


> For my last application I used the softliss brand which loosened my texture quite a bit versus rejeuvenol.  The length of my hair hasn't returned to its normal texture pattern and my new growth is quite thick.  Thank you Sheba1 for the youtube link; it was Brit who took this idea to a possibility.  Do you think she worries about overlap?  Hmm?  Do you think we should worry about the junction between the two textures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo Lwilliams,
> 
> Please let me know how this goes.  .




i did the root touch up this morning with 4% global.

I pooed once with the global poo then once with the clarifying poo that came with the QOD Gold.   I could tell my hair was clean but not really stripped as I expected.

I applied with a color brush about an inch of the roots.  I then used a fine tooth comb to comb it to coat the strands.  Any excess I just let go on to the length of my strands. 

I think I used a tad bit over an ounce (It was too early for me to measure exactly though).

I then blew it dry using the tention method.  I flat ironed the roots 1-2 inches 10 times and went the length of each piece once or twice.

I have to say the process was a lot easier than I anticipated.  The BKT acts as a protectant so I didn't have to worry about over lap and I didn't apply much heat to the length of the hair that didn't need it.

I'm VERY happy with the process and I think I will do the roots once a month and the length every 2-3 months.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lwilliams1922 said:


> i did the root touch up this morning with 4% global.
> 
> I pooed once with the global poo then once with the clarifying poo that came with the QOD Gold. I could tell my hair was clean but not really stripped as I expected.
> 
> I applied with a color brush about an inch of the roots. I then used a fine tooth comb to comb it to coat the strands. Any excess I just let go on to the length of my strands.
> 
> I think I used a tad bit over an ounce (It was too early for me to measure exactly though).
> 
> I then blew it dry using the tention method. I flat ironed the roots 1-2 inches 10 times and went the length of each piece once or twice.
> 
> I have to say the process was a lot easier than I anticipated. The BKT acts as a protectant so I didn't have to worry about over lap and I didn't apply much heat to the length of the hair that didn't need it.
> 
> I'm VERY happy with the process and I think I will do the roots once a month and the length every 2-3 months.


 
4% .. how were the fumes??


----------



## chicacanella

*Is There A List of Shampoos and Conditioners that Are Keratin Safe?*

*I heard only certain products...something about sodium free (blah,blah, blah) can't be used. *


----------



## Keen

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have fine, feather weight cottony hair (when natural) BKT has given my hair strength and weight.  My hair appears thicker even though I am relaxed I have no regrets.
> 
> My one caution for you, if your hair is currently dry or breaking, try to get it under control before you BKT.  My protein / moisture balance was perfect when I did my first BKT and I keep it that way.  Try a conditioner with ceramides in it, that makes my hair feel like silk and it makes it strong. Biolage has some conditioners with them in there. I highly recommend them. Also after you get the BKT you need to maintain your protein moisture balance. Its pretty easy after you get the BKT.
> 
> ETA: I have hand in hair disease today!



I'll have to google ceramides. I find that my hair loves some products and others are so so. I've had some sarlem 21 for ever and didn't really care for it. Well my BKT hair just love that stuff. Sarlem 21 + Chi Silk infusion + BKT = Hairgasm.


----------



## lwilliams1922

*fabulosity* said:


> 4% .. how were the fumes??



When I did my first application the fumes were enough to make me not want to do it again.

Then little by little I learned less is more and the fumes decreased  A LOT.

I could still smell it but with the box fan it wasn't that bad.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lwilliams1922 said:


> When I did my first application the fumes were enough to make me not want to do it again.
> 
> Then little by little I learned less is more and the fumes decreased A LOT.
> 
> I could still smell it but with the box fan it wasn't that bad.


 
I am itching to try one that high. But I think I'm going to have to get a fume extractor because I make sure I get mine "SKRAIGHT" and I don't want to pass out in the house and they find me with the flat iron in my hand..


----------



## naturalmanenyc

A lot of Garneir products have ceramides



AtlantaJJ said:


> I have fine, feather weight cottony hair (when natural) BKT has given my hair strength and weight. My hair appears thicker even though I am relaxed I have no regrets.
> 
> My one caution for you, if your hair is currently dry or breaking, try to get it under control before you BKT. My protein / moisture balance was perfect when I did my first BKT and I keep it that way. Try a conditioner with ceramides in it, that makes my hair feel like silk and it makes it strong. Biolage has some conditioners with them in there. I highly recommend them. Also after you get the BKT you need to maintain your protein moisture balance. Its pretty easy after you get the BKT.
> 
> ETA: I have hand in hair disease today!


----------



## Wanderland

Random thought:
I know Softliss is supposed to be known for getting hair "straight" or at least straighter, but I'm not having that experience.  I am about 2.5 treatments of Softliss in and I don't my any means have straight hair.  I'm about 8 months post and my new growth is still very wavy.  This is overall something that I'm happy with because I want to transition and wear my hair out and big, but it does not mimic a relaxer for me.  Maybe a mild texturizer (that is way more moisturizing) but not a relaxer.  

Just FYI for those wondering.


----------



## beana

*fabulosity* said:


> I don't want to pass out in the house and they find me with the flat iron in my hand..


 

LMAO

I did my 2nd softliss treatment last week and the results were wonderful. I have about 1oz of the softliss left and i'm torn between repurchasing or moving on to the rejuvenol (16oz). The 1 hour set then rinse convenience of softliss is whats very attractive about their system. However, i think the "rinsing" step after the hair has been flat ironed is what helps let the softliss "set" in the hair in the days to follow.

I wonder if i used a traditional BKT (with a 3 or 4 day set period) left it overnight and then RINSED as opposed to WASHED, if my hair would still reap the benefits of the process?


----------



## sheba1

beana said:


> LMAO
> 
> I did my 2nd softliss treatment last week and the results were wonderful. I have about 1oz of the softliss left and i'm torn between repurchasing or moving on to the rejuvenol (16oz). The 1 hour set then rinse convenience of softliss is whats very attractive about their system. However, i think the "rinsing" step after the hair has been flat ironed is what helps let the softliss "set" in the hair in the days to follow.
> 
> *I wonder if i used a traditional BKT (with a 3 or 4 day set period) left it overnight and then RINSED as opposed to WASHED, if my hair would still reap the benefits of the process?*



This is what I do   I do a cowash with a cheapie clarifying conditioner just 24 hours after treatment.  I then cowash daily from there, shampooing once every couple of weeks.

Brittany treats her Global treatment somewhat like Softliss, rinsing her hair right after treatment.


----------



## angenoir

OK.... so as I said, I did my patch test last night. Been watching that section of hair like a hawk 
So far so good. It feels stronger but one thing I have noticed is that the roots remain wavy... which I guess is ok. But the relaxed part is very very straight.  A bit too straight... I will wash again today and se eif it waves up at least a bit.


----------



## Muse

Wanderland said:


> Random thought:
> I know Softliss is supposed to be known for getting hair "straight" or at least straighter, but I'm not having that experience.  I am about 2.5 treatments of Softliss in and I don't my any means have straight hair.  I'm about 8 months post and my new growth is still very wavy.  This is overall something that I'm happy with because I want to transition and wear my hair out and big, but it does not mimic a relaxer for me.  Maybe a mild texturizer (that is way more moisturizing) but not a relaxer.
> 
> Just FYI for those wondering.



I wonder if using one with formaldehyde will give you straighter results...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wanderland said:


> Random thought:
> *I know Softliss is supposed to be known for getting hair "straight" or at least straighter, but I'm not having that experience.  I am about 2.5 treatments of Softliss in and I don't my any means have straight hair.*  I'm about 8 months post and my new growth is still *very wavy.*  This is overall something that I'm happy with because I want to transition and wear my hair out and big, but it *does not mimic a relaxer for me*.  Maybe a mild texturizer (that is way more moisturizing) but not a relaxer.
> 
> Just FYI for those wondering.



I am in 100% agreement with the above!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> I wonder if using one with formaldehyde will give you straighter results...



I'm planning to test this theory soon. I'm going to do a Global 4% and note  the difference.  I'm 3 months post.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Keen said:


> I'll have to google ceramides. I find that my hair loves some products and others are so so. I've had some sarlem 21 for ever and didn't really care for it. Well my BKT hair just love that stuff. Sarlem 21 + Chi Silk infusion + BKT = Hairgasm.



BKT loves cones!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

angenoir said:


> OK.... so as I said, I did my patch test last night. Been watching that section of hair like a hawk
> So far so good. It feels stronger but one thing I have noticed is that the roots remain wavy... which I guess is ok. But the relaxed part is very very straight.  A bit too straight... I will wash again today and se eif it waves up at least a bit.



This is what I am finding, the relaxed part is going to be sraight and the natural part is going to be wavy, curly. Your hair will be stronger over all and it will be easier to straighten your roots with a flat iron, using less heat but your textures will be different.  

I'm shooting for a 6 month stretch but I don't know :scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lwilliams1922 said:


> i did the root touch up this morning with 4% global.
> 
> I pooed once with the global poo then once with the clarifying poo that came with the QOD Gold.   I could tell my hair was clean but not really stripped as I expected.
> 
> I applied with a color brush about an inch of the roots.  I then used a fine tooth comb to comb it to coat the strands.  Any excess I just let go on to the length of my strands.
> 
> I think I used a tad bit over an ounce (It was too early for me to measure exactly though).
> 
> I then blew it dry using the tension method.  I flat ironed the roots 1-2 inches 10 times and went the length of each piece once or twice.
> 
> I have to say the process was a lot easier than I anticipated.  The BKT acts as a protectant so I didn't have to worry about over lap and I didn't apply much heat to the length of the hair that didn't need it.
> 
> I'm VERY happy with the process and I think I will do the roots once a month and the length every 2-3 months.


I am super glad to hear this!! This is going to be my next try...with the Global or the Softliss, I would love to try the Global. I am developing a theory and I just need to try it out ... I feel like a mad scientist!!  :scratchch


----------



## BKT STYLIST

It is so nice to hear clients actual feeling about their experience both good and bad.  I am a stylist in NC and have been doing the BKT (Brazilian Keratin Treatment) for about a year now and I am amazed about how many people here do not know about it.  At least the ones that I run into.  I think this forum is great because everyone comes out and discuss the good, the bad, and the ugly.
Keep up all the good work.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I'm performing the BKT with QOD gold... using a jilbere ano silver ceramic on 45 (50 is 450 degrees)...  I blowdried prior to flatironing and the results so far are good...

THINGS I DIDN'T SEE OTHER PEOPLE MENTION BUT OTHERS MAY NEED TO NOTE/COMMENT ON: 

- As I blowdried, my hair became rough and dry feeling. As soon as I flatironed, this instantly went away (yes I'm using 10 swipes~)

- With my hair, I have to use a denman or fine tooth comb to detangle...otherwise, I get hard, crisp tangled lines... and I might have been heavy handed but it's hard to comb through. 

- I haven't trimmed my hair in over 1 year and I am seriously due... HOWEVER tiny little broken hairs are on the floor... I think this is already weak hair.... but I wanted to know if anyone else experienced this? 

-( I'm watching TV online while I flat iron... back to work)


----------



## Stepiphanie

^^^ I definitely had to detangle my roots well w/ a fine tooth comb, or would get the lines too. I'm 5 mths post and my natural hair is very thick. As far as little piece, I also experienced that, as did some other ladies. I see it as the already damaged hair that needed a trim.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Okay

The treatment is done... but my hair literally looks only slightly different from any other time I would flat iron it. I had to use the Mini Maxius to go over the edges and get close to the roots a few times, but my ends feel very dry. My hair also isn't "swinging".... it feels smooth... not necessarily silky... and like I'll have to touch it up over a few extra times (yes, with more heat) in order to make it sleek. 

I'm guessing that I probably used too much QoD Gold... because detangling was difficult and the hair is dull. I went straight to bed and slept with my hair tied down with a scarf and the ends banded slightly together... it prevented a good deal of movement. This feels like it was a good flatiron with "a lot of product"... but where's my bling and shine?!?!?!?!

Oh yea... the only fumes I had from QoD was while I blowdried my hair. It smelled like bananas. The scent and fumes weren't bad either, my right eye just stung a little when I was blow drying the front right section of my hair.


----------



## lwilliams1922

How much product did you use?

I getter better swing and shine when I use less.



TheLaurynDoll said:


> Okay
> 
> The treatment is done... but my hair literally looks only slightly different from any other time I would flat iron it. I had to use the Mini Maxius to go over the edges and get close to the roots a few times, but my ends feel very dry. My hair also isn't "swinging".... it feels smooth... not necessarily silky... and like I'll have to touch it up over a few extra times (yes, with more heat) in order to make it sleek.
> 
> I'm guessing that I probably used too much QoD Gold... because detangling was difficult and the hair is dull. I went straight to bed and slept with my hair tied down with a scarf and the ends banded slightly together... it prevented a good deal of movement. This feels like it was a good flatiron with "a lot of product"... but where's my bling and shine?!?!?!?!
> 
> Oh yea... the only fumes I had from QoD was while I blowdried my hair. It smelled like bananas. The scent and fumes weren't bad either, my right eye just stung a little when I was blow drying the front right section of my hair.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

lwilliams1922 said:


> How much product did you use?
> 
> I getter better swing and shine when I use less.


 
I ordered 2 oz and probably used almost half, if not a little more. 
I was probably more heavy handed than I should have been .
When I wash my hair in a few days will it look better? Act better?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Okay
> 
> The treatment is done... but my hair literally looks only slightly different from any other time I would flat iron it. I had to use the Mini Maxius to go over the edges and get close to the roots a few times, but my ends feel very dry. My hair also isn't "swinging".... it feels smooth... not necessarily silky... and like I'll have to touch it up over a few extra times (yes, with more heat) in order to make it sleek.
> 
> I'm guessing that I probably used too much QoD Gold... because detangling was difficult and the hair is dull. I went straight to bed and slept with my hair tied down with a scarf and the ends banded slightly together... it prevented a good deal of movement. This feels like it was a good flatiron with "a lot of product"... but where's my bling and shine?!?!?!?!
> 
> Oh yea... the only fumes I had from QoD was while I blowdried my hair. It smelled like bananas. The scent and fumes weren't bad either, my right eye just stung a little when I was blow drying the front right section of my hair.



QOD Gold is highly concentrated, I was told to use a very little bit(30% less than regular BKTS)  or my hair would be dry and brittle. If I used the right amount it would be shinning and swinging. 

I know PinkSkates had that swang. I haven't used my QOD Gold yet but I'm going to be exta careful about that when I do.  When I did the OK Keratin, it was swinging and bouncing and I did not use much. When I applied I combed through several times removing any excess as I combed. I did the same with my Softliss and it came out great.

You also have to have a high quality full ceramic iron. I'm not sure about the kind you have but I have the Babyliss Titanium Nano ... and that's one of the recommended irons.

Not sure if any of this applies to your situation but I thought it would be a helpful reminder.


----------



## Dak

That doesn't seem like too much, LaurenDoll, your hair is shoulder length? You used the right amount of heat?  I'm guessing you'll see the difference when you wash again.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Natural Glow said:


> Okay I have a few questions for the ladies that use Soft-liss. *How long is it taking you guys to receive the product*?
> 
> Also do you guys think if I use Clairol Luminize prior to the BKT it will make my hair bone straight? I don't want it to get too straight.


 
I just received mine. I ordered on the 24th and got it on the 27th!! Pretty good from Miami to DC.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Bkt-Brainiacs, thanks for all the great updates and pics!! I will probably do my second bkt in two weeks using Softliss. I first used Softliss July 10th-ish...
> 
> But I have questions -
> 
> 1)Is anyone experiencing breakage and/or shedding?
> 
> *I have some short hairs when I comb* *and my hair has been shedding a little more than usual. *
> 
> This happened to me also. I don't know wbout your hair but I had like 2-3 inches of ends damaged by a relaxer that were acting up forever. I think those were the frayed ends falling of, that would have fell of anyway. Also I don't know how long your hair is but I thought I was shedding more also but as I pulled out the individual strands to check if they were shed or breakage I noticed the longer your gets the more voluminous your shed bundle looks because the longer hair strand makes it "appear" as though there is more hair there when there really isn't. I mean technically there is but it's only because the hair strand is longer not more hair coming out of your scalp.
> 
> Now, I have been cowashing almost daily and wet bunning, but my hair does dry during the day, so it isn't wet 24/7...[My hair looks like it is beginning to revert, but it seemed to straighten really quickly today.]
> I've been using Aphogee Keratin and other cons with protein/keratin, etc...staying away from anything with sodium - which requires me to read labels - which i abhor doing...
> 
> >*Also, I have been using an mtg/mn mix on my scalp a few days a week* -
> 
> I did this also and I think it caused my roots to revert more quickly. But I am not sure because I also used the wrong kind of shampoo the first 2 times and my roots were natural. I am just going to try very very hard to only get it on my scapl (BTW I was using MN/MT)
> 
> 2)Do you think this could cause shedding?
> 
> 3)Do you think a Formaldehyde version of BKT such as OK, Global, etc. would bring straighter and stronger hair than Softliss?
> 
> *Update*:
> I went to the salon and had a blowout/f-iron and my hair looks longer, feels thicker and heavier, so that was the good thing. But my stylist ripped out *so *much of my hair it made me wince and shudder - that was the bad thing. I
> should have done my hair myself, but I was just exhausted. *kicks self - twice*
> 
> Fab, Dahhhling,
> I haven't been on the board lately, bcs I've been consumed with stuff --just *consumed *and I didn't have the nrg or time to read and/or post. But I'm here in Spirit, Bet.
> ~B*


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> Use any conditoner you like if your BKT is at "end of life"  I'm using my Joico at that time. You will be replacing it soon so it won't matter!
> 
> But I think ORS pack is safe, I remember reading the ingredient lst.


 
LOL. Thanks!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

Lucia said:


> Silicon Mix is 1 of the greatest conditioners EVER!


 
Does the mineral oil bother anyone? I don't even know really what the hoodoo is about mineral oil and petroleum other than coating hairshafts or something but the since the hairshaft is already coated with BKT I don't know that it makes a difference?????


----------



## sheba1

girlyprincess23 said:


> Does the mineral oil bother anyone? I don't even know really what the hoodoo is about mineral oil and petroleum other than coating hairshafts or something but the since the hairshaft is already coated with BKT I don't know that it makes a difference?????



I tell you the mineral oil kept me from trying Silicon Mix for.. well, since I heard about it.  But I kept hearing so many raves that I bought a big ole jug of it when I finally placed an order from roundbrushhair.  I'm so glad I did!  I love this stuff!?  As long as they keep making it, they'll have a purchaser in me 

Hey Lauryndoll, you know, I'll tell you... I don't care for my hair with bkt product in it.  But just wait til your first wash then tell me if you ain't in .  That's how it happens for me, anyway.  Product in, flat iron... eh... so so.  First wash  back in love again!  lol


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Dak said:


> That doesn't seem like too much, LaurenDoll, your hair is shoulder length? You used the right amount of heat? I'm guessing you'll see the difference when you wash again.


 

Yea it's a little below shoulder length... mostly aplish.... I'm hoping on that when I wash... but QOD is very concentrated like AJJ said. 


AtlantaJJ said:


> QOD Gold is highly concentrated, I was told to use a very little bit(30% less than regular BKTS) or my hair would be dry and brittle. If I used the right amount it would be shinning and swinging.
> 
> I know PinkSkates had that swang. I haven't used my QOD Gold yet but I'm going to be exta careful about that when I do. When I did the OK Keratin, it was swinging and bouncing and I did not use much. When I applied I combed through several times removing any excess as I combed. I did the same with my Softliss and it came out great.
> 
> You also have to have a high quality full ceramic iron. I'm not sure about the kind you have but I have the Babyliss Titanium Nano ... and that's one of the recommended irons.
> 
> Not sure if any of this applies to your situation but I thought it would be a helpful reminder.


 Yes, I was probably heavy handed. Oh, yea, I used athe jilbere nano silver ceramic... it heats to 450 degrees. I colored my hair and left the clarifying shampoo on longer than necessary. When I wash it hopefully it will be much better, and I plan on using less. But I like this brand, fumes and application were minimal and easy. Also, if I get the same result like this with other products, then I must be quite heavy handed... something I need to work on.


----------



## Dak

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Yea it's a little below shoulder length... mostly aplish.... I'm hoping on that when I wash... but QOD is very concentrated like AJJ said.
> 
> [/COLOR]



The first time I did the BK treatment I used QOD, I only ordered 2 ounces.  My hair is like a sponge and after the first section I realized that I better lighten up or I wouldn't have enough.  I ended up using the entire two ounces and it turned out great, so I think one ounce would be perfect for your length.

I like what Sheba says about being in love, I wish they had discovered this about 20 years ago!  It's still my hair, my curl pattern, but so much more manageable.


----------



## Lucia

Dak said:


> The first time I did the BK treatment I used QOD, I only ordered 2 ounces.  My hair is like a sponge and after the first section I realized that I better lighten up or I wouldn't have enough.  I ended up using the entire two ounces and it turned out great, so I think one ounce would be perfect for your length.
> 
> I like what Sheba says about being in love, I wish they had discovered this about 20 years ago!  It's still my hair, my curl pattern, but so much more manageable.



your hair looks great, are you a DIY BKT-er? Cause I need some DIY BKT tips. TIA


----------



## Dak

Lucia said:


> your hair looks great, are you a DIY BKT-er? Cause I need some DIY BKT tips. TIA



Thanks, Lucia!  The tips are all here in this thread, LOL.  Take your time, it takes me about 6 hours start to finish.  Work somewhere with good ventilation or outside.  The brands don't differ all that much, IMO, I used Softliss last time and got great results too.  One thing that I want to get for next time is something to protect my thumb from the heat when I flat iron at high heat, didn't someone mention a thimble or something that's available?  Hair gets hot!  Good luck!  Take pictures!


----------



## girlyprincess23

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm performing the BKT with QOD gold... using a jilbere ano silver ceramic on 45 (50 is 450 degrees)... I blowdried prior to flatironing and the results so far are good...
> 
> THINGS I DIDN'T SEE OTHER PEOPLE MENTION BUT OTHERS MAY NEED TO NOTE/COMMENT ON:
> 
> - As I blowdried, my hair became rough and dry feeling. As soon as I flatironed, this instantly went away (yes I'm using 10 swipes~)
> 
> - With my hair, I have to use a denman or fine tooth comb to detangle...otherwise, I get hard, crisp tangled lines... and I might have been heavy handed but it's hard to comb through.
> 
> - I haven't trimmed my hair in over 1 year and I am seriously due... HOWEVER *tiny little broken hairs are on the floor... I think this is already weak hair.... but I wanted to know if anyone else experienced this?*
> 
> -( I'm watching TV online while I flat iron... back to work)


 
Yes i did. I agree. That ws hair that was on its last legs anyways (i'm assuming)


----------



## Natural Glow

So I just got done putting my softliss in and I'm SO not sure if I did it right.erplexed I used almost 1/2 the bottle and it wasn't really wet like the chicks in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE. 

And the fumes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh my we were tearing up so bad. I'm about to blow dry now hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I've been outside and my roots are waving up... I'll need to retouch this later. Sadly, I have no time to do so right at the moment.


----------



## Dak

Natural Glow said:


> So I just got done putting my softliss in and I'm SO not sure if I did it right.erplexed I used almost 1/2 the bottle and it wasn't really wet like the chicks in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE.
> 
> And the fumes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my we were tearing up so bad. I'm about to blow dry now hopefully it turns out well.




Natural Glow, that happened to me too, I gave up on trying to comb it all through and the end, instead, I just combed through each section well as I did the application.  It didn't stay wet on my hair either.  You're doing fine!! Just move outside for the flat iron/blow dry part, for me, the fumes were worst then.


----------



## Natural Glow

Dak said:


> Natural Glow, that happened to me too, I gave up on trying to comb it all through and the end, instead, I just combed through each section well as I did the application.  It didn't stay wet on my hair either.  You're doing fine!! Just move outside for the flat iron/blow dry part, for me, the fumes were worst then.


Thanks! I was like what i do wrong when some parts were already dry. I'm trying to blow dry now and unfortunately I don't have any plugs outside to plug anything up so I'm in my small bathroom so I just have the fan blowing every now and then I'm tearing up but it's not so bad. 

I do feel like my hair is kind of sticky and stiff when trying to blow dry. And even after I flat ironed a few pieces it still feels coated. Is that normal?


----------



## Dak

Natural Glow said:


> Thanks! I was like what i do wrong when some parts were already dry. I'm trying to blow dry now and unfortunately I don't have any plugs outside to plug anything up so I'm in my small bathroom so I just have the fan blowing every now and then I'm tearing up but it's not so bad.
> 
> I do feel like my hair is kind of sticky and stiff when trying to blow dry. And even after I flat ironed a few pieces it still feels coated. Is that normal?



You're welcome!

As you flat iron the treatment into your hair it should start feeling smoother, not so tacky/sticky.  You have to flat iron each section at least 3 or 4 times (at least for me) until it starts feeling right.  

Once the tackiness changes, it will still feel coated, remember, you're going to rinse it all out again after an hour then put the mask on.  Gives it a very heavy feeling. 

Look for an extension cord & take a mirror outside, those fumes are no joke.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Natural Glow said:


> So I just got done putting my softliss in and I'm SO not sure if I did it right.erplexed I used almost 1/2 the bottle and it wasn't really wet like the chicks in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE.
> 
> And the fumes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my we were tearing up so bad. I'm about to blow dry now hopefully it turns out well.



Try not to use too much..just the lightest coating is all you need and your hair doesn't need to be sopping wet, just make sure your strands are covered but not overly coated.


----------



## Natural Glow

Dak said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> As you flat iron the treatment into your hair it should start feeling smoother, not so tacky/sticky.  You have to flat iron each section at least 3 or 4 times (at least for me) until it starts feeling right.
> 
> Once the tackiness changes, it will still feel coated, remember, you're going to rinse it all out again after an hour then put the mask on.  Gives it a very heavy feeling.
> 
> Look for an extension cord & take a mirror outside, those fumes are no joke.






AtlantaJJ said:


> Try not to use too much..just the lightest coating is all you need and your hair doesn't need to be sopping wet, just make sure your strands are covered but not overly coated.



Thanks guys. I think i was using a bit too much in the back which is why it was feeling extra coated but in the front I started using less so I think it's gonna be okay


----------



## *fabulosity*

I use a fine tooth comb to apply mine.. that helps apply less.. when I used the brush.. I used way too much.. you can get rid of the tackiness without washing... by flat ironing it more. It will eventually meld into the strand..

I can't wait to see it NG!!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I had to flatiron my hair all over again, especially at the roots. I sweat easily in my sclp and the weather out here is still pounding down. My hair is wrapped, but I'll probably flaitron again tonight... and tomorrow night... and wash Monday night


----------



## Natural Glow

OK so I'm finished. I didn't get done flat ironing my hair last night until like 8:00pm so I fell asleep with the softliss in my hair. I just put on a bonnet and hoped for the best. This morning it looked a hot mess it was frizzy and a little stiff. But after I rinsed and put in the mask it felt like silk. It didn't straighten too much. I rollerset it and it dried so fast. I only used a little Lacio Lacio to rollerset and it was so soft. Some parts were still wavy so I flat ironed them with a little Chi Silk Infusion and I was good to go. I'm gonna come back with some pics soon


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Sorry I keep popping in this thread... 

I have to flatiron the roots in some sections again (I sweat easily)... but in the sunlight, I see the shine... and after the second flatiron.. I'm getting some swang. It was so stiff the first day, but I think the more I flatiron the treatment the better it gets.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Agreed.  I used a little less than 2 ounces for my BKT on Tuesday night.  A little goes a long way, especially if you brush the product on (color brush) and use a small toothed comb to distribute the product and dump the excess back into your container.  Great tip from Sheba

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/



AtlantaJJ said:


> Try not to use too much..just the lightest coating is all you need and your hair doesn't need to be sopping wet, just make sure your strands are covered but not overly coated.


----------



## yodie

I experimented with BKT on a section of my hair for  two months. I did the treatment twice. I liked it initially, but after monitoring my results, I don't think I'd do it again.

I wasn't too sure about posting my result because I don't want to turn anyone off from the treatment. My hair was already somewhat damaged before applying BKT. My hair also tends to be very dry.

 Here's what I saw with my hair. 

My BKT hair:
1.  Washed well and my curl loosened.
2. Dried faster.

I initially did the treatment at 410 degrees. No frizz (that was great). After awhile I noticed that my strands appeared very thin and broke off/snapped in some places. My hair appeared weaker when wet and easily came out when combed. One of my strands actually peeled. A layer peeled off.

All that to say BKT probably didn't work that well for me because of the original condition of my hair. Just wanted to post my results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I experimented with BKT on a section of my hair for two months. I did the treatment twice. I liked it initially, but after monitoring my results, I don't think I'd do it again.
> 
> I wasn't too sure about posting my result because I don't want to turn anyone off from the treatment. My hair was already somewhat damaged before applying BKT. My hair also tends to be very dry.
> 
> Here's what I saw with my hair.
> 
> My BKT hair:
> 1. Washed well and my curl loosened.
> 2. Dried faster.
> 
> I initially did the treatment at 410 degrees. No frizz (that was great). After awhile I noticed that my strands appeared very thin and broke off/snapped in some places. My hair appeared weaker when wet and easily came out when combed. One of my strands actually peeled. A layer peeled off.
> 
> All that to say BKT probably didn't work that well for me because of the original condition of my hair. Just wanted to post my results.


 

Gosh! Yodie's coming out of the closet so will I!

I've done a small test area of the BKT for about a month and a half. I too had problems. I did a test section just on  my bangs.  I assumed I could always cut them if there's a problem w/o crying. The rest of my hair was braided back up, but I keep my bangs out.  My hair was in as great condition as it can be with a thyroid illness. It is inherently drier since I was diagnosed with graves, given radioactive iodine, and started pills. So anyways I've always had to up my moisture levels to retain length. My theory is that BKT isn't necessarily bad. It just doesn't allow as much moisture in when washing and dcing which is why everyone says their products are sitting on their hair (or some people have eported). So I think that I ran into a problem because I NEED the moisture ALL of it because of my illness.  Before I started heavily Dcing and finding moisturizing products, after being diagnosed with Graves, I had to buzz off my hair it was so brittle. So the dcing and super moisturizing products are a MUST for my hair.

That being said, the ends of my bangs snapped. Not all of them, but some here and there so that it wasn't a straight across bang and that's how I noticed. I realize hair grows out differently, but this was obviously breakage and I had to trim my bangs an inch to even them out. And NO I didn't have split ends there that had to naturally fall off. I cut my bangs every month so that hair there is pretty much split free.  


So anyways I will be giving it another chance only because again, I can always cut my bangs. This time I am co washing only, no shampoo. So that I can make sure not to strip out any moisture. I may have to change my regimen again (even though it was auto pilot before as it was really working for me) to see if I can counteract my problem. I figure with co washing and dc, I'll have even more moisture. I've used all natural products like shescentit avocado condish, though I did use the original creme of nature in the cream and green bottle but it has never been a prob before. I dc with the avocado condish combined with avocado oil and coconut oil under a soft hooded dryer on low for 30 minutes or if I don't want to do that I leave it in overnight.

So anyways my new plan is prepooing (for more moisture) with coconut oil (as it's moisturizing), and then cowashing, and then dcing. If it snaps this month, I'll know that even though BKT is a wonderful concept for some, it just isn't for me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Oh forgot to add pluses: Drying faster, that area comb glided through. No frizz.


----------



## Dove56

Dang! I'm kinda scurred now!


----------



## Tafa01

wow yodie and luckie...I am sorry this happened! fortunately you were experimenting so it is not a whole head disaster. I have done the treatment only once and so far I really love it. Some people have been doing it for a while and they had no problem at all...but I have seen someone else beside you too reporting the same effect as you had in a thread a while back. 
Thanks for your report. I guess each will have to decide what they are willing to risk. It is like relaxers, etc....

I hope you hair recovers quickly.


----------



## Mystic

Your hair looks great Natural!!  It is definitely growing fast - not at a snail pace as you may have though.



naturaltobe said:


> Agreed.  I used a little less than 2 ounces for my BKT on Tuesday night.  A little goes a long way, especially if you brush the product on (color brush) and use a small toothed comb to distribute the product and dump the excess back into your container.  Great tip from Sheba
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/


----------



## Mystic

Thank you so much for taking the time to give us such an in depth review of your experience.  Please keep us posted when you do your second treatment;  hope it works out better the second time around.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Gosh! Yodie's coming out of the closet so will I!
> 
> I've done a small test area of the BKT for about a month and a half. I too had problems. I did a test section just on  my bangs.  I assumed I could always cut them if there's a problem w/o crying. The rest of my hair was braided back up, but I keep my bangs out.  My hair was in as great condition as it can be with a thyroid illness. It is inherently drier since I was diagnosed with graves, given radioactive iodine, and started pills. So anyways I've always had to up my moisture levels to retain length. My theory is that BKT isn't necessarily bad. It just doesn't allow as much moisture in when washing and dcing which is why everyone says their products are sitting on their hair (or some people have eported). So I think that I ran into a problem because I NEED the moisture ALL of it because of my illness.  Before I started heavily Dcing and finding moisturizing products, after being diagnosed with Graves, I had to buzz off my hair it was so brittle. So the dcing and super moisturizing products are a MUST for my hair.
> 
> That being said, the ends of my bangs snapped. Not all of them, but some here and there so that it wasn't a straight across bang and that's how I noticed. I realize hair grows out differently, but this was obviously breakage and I had to trim my bangs an inch to even them out. And NO I didn't have split ends there that had to naturally fall off. I cut my bangs every month so that hair there is pretty much split free.
> 
> 
> So anyways I will be giving it another chance only because again, I can always cut my bangs. This time I am co washing only, no shampoo. So that I can make sure not to strip out any moisture. I may have to change my regimen again (even though it was auto pilot before as it was really working for me) to see if I can counteract my problem. I figure with co washing and dc, I'll have even more moisture. I've used all natural products like shescentit avocado condish, though I did use the original creme of nature in the cream and green bottle but it has never been a prob before. I dc with the avocado condish combined with avocado oil and coconut oil under a soft hooded dryer on low for 30 minutes or if I don't want to do that I leave it in overnight.
> 
> So anyways my new plan is prepooing (for more moisture) with coconut oil (as it's moisturizing), and then cowashing, and then dcing. If it snaps this month, I'll know that even though BKT is a wonderful concept for some, it just isn't for me.


----------



## yodie

Veejee, you don't have any reason to be scared. Sounds like you've been having great results so far. I wouldn't worry if I were you.

I admit that my hair is sensitive. It can't take much and prefers to be left alone. 

My hair is okay. I realized that I needed thicker strands before I could ever BKT. So, I started using henna/indigo and my strands do appear thicker now. I stopped BKT at least a month ago, so henna had no effects on my BKT outcome. Like luckiestdestiny said, my hair NEEDS moisture. I too saw some breakage on the ends and then at the root (usually when I combed it while wet). 

I've taken too many crazy chances with my hair. No more. I'll dc, steam, henna/indigo, prepoo and press and curl my hair until I find something that consistently works for my hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Veejee said:


> Dang! I'm kinda scurred now!


 Don't be. You seem to be having excellent results Veejee.

W/ Yodie she says she had some damage prior and was babying her hair back to health. With me my thyroid illness probably has something to do with it. I've known people with Graves who have hair so brittle they've chopped it all off and gave up long ago. I literally buzzed off all my hair almost bald and started over as a natural after the effect on my hair. I luckily found that I could offset it with tons of moisture and my hair began to quickly grow out again and regain health. Then the BKT thing has been introduced. So I just have to learn how to offset it too (a way to still get the moisture I need) or else I have to just realize the limitations of my hair if I want to get to my goals.

I've been following your success and I'm cheering for you and everyone else. 

I just wanted to share incase someone else has an illness that may affect their hair, so that they can know that they should not just dive in. Maybe try a tiny test area first for a couple to a few months and see how that goes.

I think it's the same with those w/ tons of damage or really dry hair (anything more than the normal dryness associated with curlier kinkier hair types)...they should test an area first.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Tafa01 said:


> wow yodie and luckie...I am sorry this happened! fortunately you were experimenting so it is not a whole head disaster. I have done the treatment only once and so far I really love it. Some people have been doing it for a while and they had no problem at all...but I have seen someone else beside you too reporting the same effect as you had in a thread a while back.
> Thanks for your report. I guess each will have to decide what they are willing to risk. It is like relaxers, etc....
> 
> I hope you hair recovers quickly.


* Yes. I'm sure it'll recover quickly, it's not that bad. I evened off the bangs.  I knew I wasn't going to dive in, but I knew I had particular reasons. I was excited about BKT wasn't sure how my hair would react. So I was happy with my decision to just test a section.*



Mystic said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to give us such an in depth review of your experience. Please keep us posted when you do your second treatment; hope it works out better the second time around.


 *I will definitely do that!*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Dang! I'm kinda scurred now!


 
I need to ask some more questions!! And then I might be slightly apprehensive... 

LD and  yodie what kind of BKT was it that you guys used??? Did it have formaldehyde?? Maybe I should just stick with the no formaldehyde..

But I am still doing my same regimen and my hair feels good.. but I am and have been watching closely on my mom's and my own hair. Besides the treatments 1x per month for me (every 6 weeks for Mama).. nothing else has changed.


----------



## *fabulosity*

yodie said:


> Veejee, you don't have any reason to be scared. Sounds like you've been having great results so far. I wouldn't worry if I were you.
> 
> I admit that my hair is sensitive. It can't take much and prefers to be left alone.
> 
> My hair is okay. I realized that I needed thicker strands before I could ever BKT. So, I started using henna/indigo and my strands do appear thicker now. I stopped BKT at least a month ago, so henna had no effects on my BKT outcome. Like luckiestdestiny said, my hair NEEDS moisture. I too saw some breakage on the ends and then at the root (usually when I combed it while wet).
> 
> I've taken too many crazy chances with my hair. No more. I'll dc, steam, henna/indigo, prepoo and press and curl my hair until I find something that consistently works for my hair.


 
Just another thing I've noticed.. I don't think henna and BKT play well together...  I always think henna dries hair out.. check out my post a couple back pages about my friend. I don't think when you have a BKT you need henna or vice versa. Maybe using them together is a no no ? Don't know... Just trying to figure something out for the results....


----------



## Natural Glow

Okay so I'm back with pictures. First of all I want to say that this process was SO much harder than I thought. After I blew it dry with the treatment in flat ironed it I was so tired so I just went to sleep and rinsed it out the next morning. So anyway on to the pics





Here is my hair blown dry with no product.





With the treatment on.





This is one section I blow dried and flatironed I did it in sections because my blow drying skills suck big time and it was easier that way.





This is an hour after flat ironing see how frizzy it is.  I didn't go outside or anything so I don't know why it got frizzy like that.

The next morning i rinsed and applied the mask then I rollerset it with just LacioLacio. Then flat ironed any wavy parts with Chi Silk Infusion. Here is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the end result

Okay so that was a huge post sorry. I have more pics of the rollerset, pin curls, wet hair etc. in my LHCF if you wanna see them Album


----------



## hothair

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Sorry I keep popping in this thread...
> 
> I have to flatiron the roots in some sections again (I sweat easily)... but in the sunlight, I see the shine... and after the second flatiron.. I'm getting some swang. It was so stiff the first day, but I think the more I flatiron the treatment the better it gets.


I think you should be careful flatironing a lot cause you CAN still get heat damage. My hair at the scalp too starts puffing up after the first day i just bun it up.




yodie said:


> I experimented with BKT on a section of my hair for  two months. I did the treatment twice. I liked it initially, but after monitoring my results, I don't think I'd do it again.
> ...
> 
> All that to say BKT probably didn't work that well for me because of the original condition of my hair. Just wanted to post my results.


No matter what's advertised I think this treatment works better when your hair is pretty healthy already (because of the amount of heat required) if not your hair will pretty much do what it would have done before hand if it was weak.

I personally (and on my sis) used it to make my hair more easily manageable and style easier (and it does that) but I'm not sure I would use it to correct hair damage. 

***NOTE*** doing a DC (I used Aveda DR Treatment) before starting the process really helps put moisture into your strands


----------



## yodie

I never henna'd with BKT. I only started henna recently, about a month or a month and a half after my last BKT. 

I used Global 2%.


----------



## Dak

Natural Glow, the pics aren't there?


----------



## Natural Glow

Dak said:


> Natural Glow, the pics aren't there?


Oops! Are they there now?


----------



## Dak

Natural Glow said:


> Oops! Are they there now?



OMG Yes, wow, that's some beautiful hair!


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> I need to ask some more questions!! And then I might be slightly apprehensive...
> 
> LD and  yodie what kind of BKT was it that you guys used??? Did it have formaldehyde?? Maybe I should just stick with the no formaldehyde..
> 
> But I am still doing my same regimen and my hair feels good.. but I am and have been watching closely on my mom's and my own hair. Besides the treatments 1x per month for me (every 6 weeks for Mama).. nothing else has changed.



Fab, 

I do think the ones with formaldehyde leave a heavier coating/film.  I haven't had any issues with breaking or peeling thank God.  Softliss has been wonderful, but I'd still love to try a few more brands.  Maybe.


----------



## Dove56

luckiestdestiny said:


> Don't be. You seem to be having excellent results Veejee.
> 
> W/ Yodie she says she had some damage prior and was babying her hair back to health. With me my thyroid illness probably has something to do with it. I've known people with Graves who have hair so brittle they've chopped it all off and gave up long ago. I literally buzzed off all my hair almost bald and started over as a natural after the effect on my hair. I luckily found that I could offset it with tons of moisture and my hair began to quickly grow out again and regain health. Then the BKT thing has been introduced. So I just have to learn how to offset it too (a way to still get the moisture I need) or else I have to just realize the limitations of my hair if I want to get to my goals.
> 
> I've been following your success and I'm cheering for you and everyone else.
> 
> I just wanted to share incase someone else has an illness that may affect their hair, so that they can know that they should not just dive in. Maybe try a tiny test area first for a couple to a few months and see how that goes.
> 
> I think it's the same with those w/ tons of damage or really dry hair (anything more than the normal dryness associated with curlier kinkier hair types)...they should test an area first.



I'm sorry you ladies didn't have great results. I wonder if a formeldahyde free product would be more gentle?


----------



## Dove56

Dak said:


> OMG Yes, wow, that's some beautiful hair!



I love your hair Natural Glow, it's beautiful and the color is gorgeous too!!! I guess I should forget about just BKT'ing my natural hair because my hair will definitely frizz (it's curlier than yours). Oh well, I will continue to Texlax with ORS then use Softliss.


----------



## tallnomad

Yodie--my BKT sis.  Thanks for posting your results.  You know I was anxiously waiting.  Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted and I'm glad you only did that small section.  I can't believe a piece peeled off! 

So far I feel good about my hair, but not sure if/when I'll do it again.  It'll be 3 months in October, and I kind of want to wait until at least that time before I try it again.  You know I'll be keeping you posted.




yodie said:


> I experimented with BKT on a section of my hair for  two months. I did the treatment twice. I liked it initially, but after monitoring my results, I don't think I'd do it again.
> 
> I wasn't too sure about posting my result because I don't want to turn anyone off from the treatment. My hair was already somewhat damaged before applying BKT. My hair also tends to be very dry.
> 
> Here's what I saw with my hair.
> 
> My BKT hair:
> 1.  Washed well and my curl loosened.
> 2. Dried faster.
> 
> I initially did the treatment at 410 degrees. No frizz (that was great). After awhile I noticed that my strands appeared very thin and broke off/snapped in some places. My hair appeared weaker when wet and easily came out when combed. One of my strands actually peeled. A layer peeled off.
> 
> All that to say BKT probably didn't work that well for me because of the original condition of my hair. Just wanted to post my results.


----------



## Desarae

Ok it's been a while since I posted in here and I just want to let you ladies know...

I'm done with the BKT. Honestly I feel like my hair is ruined. My plan is to get braids and gradually cut the BKT'd hair off. I don't even want this hair anymore and i'm so sad about it. My hair was doing so well and had never been as long and healthy as it was before the treatment. (Softliss)

Because of the coating on my hair, none of my products are penetrating.

 I immediately saw increased splits and breakage after the treatment.  The breakage got so bad that my ends started to look see through, so I cut 4 inches off the back and 1 inch off all over my head. So I went from the length in my avi/siggy to a little under my ears. I'm so hurt.

I hate the way my hair feels wet and dry. When wet, it's a hard tangled mess as soon as I wash my DC out. When dry it feels ok the first day, then after that it's dry and crunchy feeling. Looks-wise, you wouldn't be able to tell, but I know my hair.

My hair is also shedding more from the root. I never had a problem with this before the treatment. 

I collected a few pieces of shed hair from the shower and put them against a white sheet of paper so I could examine them, and the strands start off thick, then gradually get thinner and thinner all the way to the ends and then theres a sharp tiny curl on the end.

I'm seriously at loss and I wish I would have tested a section before doing my whole head, but you live and learn. Right now, i'm just looking forward to my newgrowth.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

hothair said:


> I think you should be careful flatironing a lot cause you CAN still get heat damage. My hair at the scalp too starts puffing up after the first day i just bun it up.
> 
> 
> No matter what's advertised *I think this treatment works better when your hair is pretty healthy already (because of the amount of heat required) if not your hair will pretty much do what it would have done before hand if it was weak.*
> 
> ****NOTE*** doing a DC (I used Aveda DR Treatment) before starting the process really helps put moisture into your strands*


 
@ the bolded: I agree. My hair, so far has been behaving the same...  and that's the one step I neglected to do or think about prior to doing the treatment. I will do that the next time around. 

As for being careful with the heat, I'd rather take the risk now, as I feel I really put too much on my hair. After this 2nd touchup... I wrapped my hair last night and combed it down this morning and it's way more manageable than it was the past 2 days. Even if I sweat, tonight makes 72 hours... so I will be washing/rinsing the treatment tomorrow. Instead of having the "blowout puff", I have a nice full bodied style that flows in the wind and is airy. I think the "corrective heat" with the wrap was the only way to get the buildup sealed down further so I didn't look a hot mess today and tomorrow. If it doesn't work or messes things up further, then lesson learned. I'll be wigging it again within a few months anyway.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

DesiRae said:


> Ok it's been a while since I posted in here and I just want to let you ladies know...
> 
> I'm done with the BKT. Honestly I feel like my hair is ruined. My plan is to get braids and gradually cut the BKT'd hair off. I don't even want this hair anymore and i'm so sad about it. My hair was doing so well and had never been as long and healthy as it was before the treatment. (Softliss)
> 
> Because of the coating on my hair, none of my products are penetrating.
> 
> I immediately saw increased splits and breakage after the treatment. The breakage got so bad that my ends started to look see through, so I cut 4 inches off the back and 1 inch off all over my head. So I went from the length in my avi/siggy to a little under my ears. I'm so hurt.
> 
> I hate the way my hair feels wet and dry. When wet, it's a hard tangled mess as soon as I wash my DC out. When dry it feels ok the first day, then after that it's dry and crunchy feeling. Looks-wise, you wouldn't be able to tell, but I know my hair.
> 
> My hair is also shedding more from the root. I never had a problem with this before the treatment.
> 
> I collected a few pieces of shed hair from the shower and put them against a white sheet of paper so I could examine them, and the strands start off thick, then gradually get thinner and thinner all the way to the ends and then theres a sharp tiny curl on the end.
> 
> I'm seriously at loss and I wish I would have tested a section before doing my whole head, but you live and learn. Right now, i'm just looking forward to my newgrowth.


 

Sorry to hear that. What was your regimen when applying BKT? Did you do a DC before applying or performing touchups? 

My best friend's cousin experienced severe breakage from doing the BKT on her hair 2x in 2 months. She's Dominican and in the 2 or 3 hair type category. 

I'm wondering if we have to step up our moisture and care regimen months in advance before we apply this BKT? Since we'll have to make sure our hair is well moisturized under that protein coating?


----------



## Desarae

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Sorry to hear that. What was your regimen when applying BKT? Did you do a DC before applying or performing touchups?
> 
> My best friend's cousin experienced severe breakage from doing the BKT on her hair 2x in 2 months. She's Dominican and in the 2 or 3 hair type category.
> 
> I'm wondering if we have to step up our moisture and care regimen months in advance before we apply this BKT? Since we'll have to make sure our hair is well moisturized under that protein coating?


 
I DC'd before hand, but the clarifying step negated any conditioning that was on my hair. I wonder if clarifying was even necessary??

I only BKT'd once.

My regimen before was:

Shampoo/DCce a week-Rollerset
Co-wash/DC mid week-bun
Protien and Moisture treatments as needed.
I only flatironed maybe once a month and never blowdried.

I'd like to think my hair was in pretty good condition before, even with the highlights, and only had highlights in my bang area.

I didn't have splits or breakage before, only normal shedding.
My protien and moisture was on point.


----------



## sheba1

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about all of the negative experiences with BKT.  I'm glad you ladies are coming forward as it's very important for people to get the greatest amount of most accurate info in order to make an informed decision.  Thank you all.

I wish you all the greatest wishes in the restoration of your hair.  Desirae, your post breaks my heart   Have you tried a porosity treatment like porosity control followed by a DC and protein reconstructor?  I'm so so sorry to hear of your pain and loss of length.

I use the 2% treatment and have had no problems with breakage, shedding or peeling.  I've done the treatments 4 times in just about 4 months; the first 2 nearly back to back and the following treatments I'm waiting 2 to 3 months in between treatments.

I should add that I have had absolutely no problems of keeping my hair moisturized.  I don't know why my BKT would allow my hair to get moisture and not others?  I haven't even been DCing with heat since BKT (as I used to) and my hair has been flourishing.  Pics are in my fotki of the progression.

I wash-n-go or wet bun right over top my DC.  I was DCing with GVP matrix biolage and Elasta QP intense fortifying conditioner.  Now I'm DCing with silicon mix and whale sperm from roundbrushhair.  I choose not to press my hair in between BKT apps and I coat my hair daily with coconut oil and Aussie Sidney Smooth conditioner after cowashing with any Vo5 cheapie conditioner.

I really hope we're able to identify the factor that is causing some issue before any lost hairs are to follow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*fabulosity* said:


> I need to ask some more questions!! And then I might be slightly apprehensive...
> 
> LD and yodie what kind of BKT was it that you guys used??? Did it have formaldehyde?? Maybe I should just stick with the no formaldehyde..
> 
> *I used Brazilian Keratin but Brittanynic16 and sheba1 (I think) have used it with success. I was afraid to try softliss because of more protein (the xtra step) as I thought it might be even more drying.*
> But I am still doing my same regimen and my hair feels good.. but I am and have been watching closely on my mom's and my own hair. Besides the treatments 1x per month for me (every 6 weeks for Mama).. nothing else has changed.


*BTW I only did it 1x too.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Natural Glow said:


> Okay so I'm back with pictures. First of all I want to say that this process was SO much harder than I thought. After I blew it dry with the treatment in flat ironed it I was so tired so I just went to sleep and rinsed it out the next morning. So anyway on to the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my hair blown dry with no product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the treatment on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one section I blow dried and flatironed I did it in sections because my blow drying skills suck big time and it was easier that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an hour after flat ironing see how frizzy it is.  I didn't go outside or anything so I don't know why it got frizzy like that.
> 
> The next morning i rinsed and applied the mask then I rollerset it with just LacioLacio. Then flat ironed any wavy parts with Chi Silk Infusion. Here is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end result
> 
> Okay so that was a huge post sorry. I have more pics of the rollerset, pin curls, wet hair etc. in my LHCF if you wanna see them Album


 

Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous.  Great results!


----------



## pet

Awww....everyone's posting their negative reviews now! I have to keep a close watch on my hair..  I have done two treatments with the QOD Gold...the first one went excellent...I didn't have any hair in the comb when I washed. The second one looked good, but then when I did my first wash, three times as much hair came out (all from the root). I went to the caribbean for two weeks, and I hardly took any vitamins (which I normally don't do), and I'm wondering if it was because of the climate change and lack of vitamins..  When I washed this week, I did a deep condition, and pressed as usual. I was planning on BKTing once a month, next week being my next treatment, but I'm not sure if I should just do deep conditoners for a while before doing the treatment again..  The only way I will know if it was the BKT is if I try it again in the climate my hair is use to, and make sure I take my vitamins..


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Veejee said:


> I'm sorry you ladies didn't have great results. I wonder if a formeldahyde free product would be more gentle?


 

That's a good idea. I may also test with a formaldehyde free formula. Prob not soft liss as it seems there's an extra protein step (too drying for my hair), but maybe Qod (It's supposed to be so low that they can claim formaldehyde free status or an aldehyde.) Or maybe one of the others. I'll have to research some of the other formaldehyde free ones...wasn't naturaltobe's formaldehyde free and really moisturizing?  Off to check.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I should add that I have had absolutely no problems of keeping my hair moisturized. I don't know why my BKT would allow my hair to get moisture and not others?


 I'm don't think you were addressing me but in your case my assumption is that the moisture in your hair was already okay. Mine was already NOT and NEVER will be. In the past years since I was diagnosed with grave's I've dealt with insanely dry hair. I've dealt with brittleness and breakage, until I learned how to combat that.  I have to go an extra step and be extra dilligent with moisture. while other people are looking to add protein condish one minute and moisture the next mine would laugh and be like where's the moisture?  And so that's how I was able to grow my hair out again.That's why I have to Dc everytime I was because of my illness (sometimes overnight). So I need that dc to get all the moisture to me. In addition to other moisturizing products.  Others have said they had to adjust products as they just sit on the hair. I can't have that happen. The products need to penetrate.  So I think my issue is exceptional and I can't speak for the others.


----------



## Dove56

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's a good idea. I may also test with a formaldehyde free formula. Prob not soft liss as it seems there's an extra protein step (too drying for my hair), but maybe Qod (It's supposed to be so low that they can claim formaldehyde free status or an aldehyde.) Or maybe one of the others. I'll have to research some of the other formaldehyde free ones...wasn't naturaltobe's formaldehyde free and really moisturizing?  Off to check.



I think Revenutrol (sp) is what Naturaltobe used and her hair looks great.  I haven't noticed any breakage but I'm scared I will. I'm a worrywart too so I'll REALLY be on the lookout for damage. 

Some women on Oprah's community board used Coppola Keratin and experienced breakage:

http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/113583


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

DesiRae said:


> *I DC'd before hand, but the clarifying step negated any conditioning that was on my hair. I wonder if clarifying was even necessary??*
> 
> I only BKT'd once.
> 
> My regimen before was:
> 
> Shampoo/DCce a week-Rollerset
> Co-wash/DC mid week-bun
> Protien and Moisture treatments as needed.
> I only flatironed maybe once a month and never blowdried.
> 
> I'd like to think my hair was in pretty good condition before, even with the highlights, and only had highlights in my bang area.
> 
> I didn't have splits or breakage before, only normal shedding.
> My protien and moisture was on point.


 I think that's something we may be able to look at and consider. I know some users (PinkSkates) experienced full reversion with no problems when treatment ran off, so I wonder what the difference was/is?

Your regimen sounds yummy! I hope you get your hair back to where you want it! How long has it "been in recovery?"


----------



## Desarae

I just did the treatment on July 30th, so since then.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Veejee said:


> I think Revenutrol (sp) is what Naturaltobe used and her hair looks great. I haven't noticed any breakage but I'm scared I will. I'm a worrywart too so I'll REALLY be on the lookout for damage.
> 
> Some women on Oprah's community board used Coppola Keratin and experienced breakage:
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/113583


 
Don't be a worry wart. I didn't want to alarm anyone until I had all the facts.  But I also thought it was the responsible thing to do.

As for coppola I was excited when I heard about southern tease but after research I was like NO. I will not risk it.  Coppola seemed like a chop salad of good and bad reviews.  Also coppola will NOT confirm that it is BKT. It disassociates itself with BKT and will not reveal it's ingredients.  So who knows what's in it. So I understand how you might feel about this one though I was initially excited about the promise. I did tons of research on BKT before I dived in, which is why I also knew that the protein and lack of moisture would cause me to only do a test area (because of my illness).  

I'm pretty confident that those in excellent health, AND whose hair is in excellent condition (not one or the other but BOTH) will have excellent results with most bkt products if applied properly.

Thanks for the info on naturaltobe's brand too. I'll have to relook at her pm's and at her fokti to see her experience to refresh my memory.


----------



## beana

Just want to warn you ladies... ACV rinses may strip the BKT from hair!

This is something i've noticed over the past few washes (i ACV every week b/c it works wonders on my scalp). I'm 1 week into my 2nd treatment and its almost completely stripped. I plan on BKting again in 3 more weeks because I love how it seems to take my hair to the next level.


----------



## Titansgirl

Natural Glow said:


> Oops! Are they there now?


Your hair is so gorgeous.  It looks like your treatment took well.  Is this your 1st treatment?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> Fab,
> 
> I do think the ones with formaldehyde leave a heavier coating/film. I haven't had any issues with breaking or peeling thank God. Softliss has been wonderful, but I'd still love to try a few more brands.  Maybe.


See I would think that would be good. I'm still waiting on my NK "deal" to come through... I don't know ... but the results that people are now posting just have me like . I guess I just don't understand why it is so hit or miss.. Did you use heat regularly before VJ? I know I did.. maybe some people's hair can't take the heat? 



DesiRae said:


> Ok it's been a while since I posted in here and I just want to let you ladies know...
> 
> I'm done with the BKT. Honestly I feel like my hair is ruined. My plan is to get braids and gradually cut the BKT'd hair off. I don't even want this hair anymore and i'm so sad about it. My hair was doing so well and had never been as long and healthy as it was before the treatment. (Softliss)
> 
> Because of the coating on my hair, none of my products are penetrating.
> 
> I immediately saw increased splits and breakage after the treatment. The breakage got so bad that my ends started to look see through, so I cut 4 inches off the back and 1 inch off all over my head. So I went from the length in my avi/siggy to a little under my ears. I'm so hurt.
> 
> I hate the way my hair feels wet and dry. When wet, it's a hard tangled mess as soon as I wash my DC out. When dry it feels ok the first day, then after that it's dry and crunchy feeling. Looks-wise, you wouldn't be able to tell, but I know my hair.
> 
> My hair is also shedding more from the root. I never had a problem with this before the treatment.
> 
> I collected a few pieces of shed hair from the shower and put them against a white sheet of paper so I could examine them, and the strands start off thick, then gradually get thinner and thinner all the way to the ends and then theres a sharp tiny curl on the end.
> 
> I'm seriously at loss and I wish I would have tested a section before doing my whole head, but you live and learn. Right now, i'm just looking forward to my newgrowth.


 
Oh Desi! I'm so sorry to hear it. I thought your hair would be fine. I think there is definitely a need to use different products when you have the BKT. The BKT (well mine) seems to like products with cones. I am DCing with that Rusk Smoothing Keratin Treatment once a week now and I think my hair is feeling and looking even better than it did before. I am no BKT expert for sure, but I just want to troubleshoot this issue for people.. I don't know why... like I said earlier the results from (GReat) to (horrible; hair splitting/peeling) has got to have some type of a resolution... I still use a sulfate free poo..

 I minimized the bunning I used to do. My reggie now is simple.. wash w/ poo 1-2x week, co wash 1-2x week. When wet I add either one of my moisturizers KBB Super Silky or Jasmine's moisture Renewal; one of my spray moisturizers (Juice and Berries or Giovanni Vitapro Fusion).. a dab of T3 heat seeking liquid boost (I really like this by the way) (HP) and go under the dryer.  About 15 mins.. I'm dry... I flat iron on 450. To maintain for the week; I roll the crown with satin covered rollers; wrap the length and put my silk scarf/pretty wrap on.. done.

Some other things I do not do.. I do not clarify..unless I'm doing another rinse or BKT. I never prepooed before; don't do that after.  I don't use any extra.. I just find my hair does not need it. Maybe some morrocanoil when I wrap.. but that's a big maybe. I do any special treatments (protein,color,moisture) etc before on the same day I do the BKT.  I do the same with my mother whose hair is a bit finer than mine. She just got a hair cut.. but it looks awesome... she wanted a shorter bob for her birthday coming up. All good so far...

Hugs to the girls BKT is not working for. My mom touched my wet hair yesterday (it rained here and I did a sloppy bun) and she was like damn..it was really soft.. Even I was surprised. When it dried felt completely moisturized.


----------



## Natural Glow

Veejee said:


> I love your hair Natural Glow, it's beautiful and the color is gorgeous too!!! I guess I should forget about just BKT'ing my natural hair because my hair will definitely frizz (it's curlier than yours). Oh well, I will continue to Texlax with ORS then use Softliss.


Thanks Veejee. I think my hair got frizzy for a few reasons. First when I blew it dry with the treatment on I couldn't blow it straight so I was harder to straighten with the flat iron. Second I bought a new flat iron that goes up to 450degrees but I think I should have just stuck with my GVP flat iron cause it gets my hair smoother. Also it was just really humid here the last couple of days.

So next time I'm gonna buy a blow dryer with a comb attachment, use a lot less product, use my trusty GVP flat iron and hope for better, less frizzy results.



Titansgirl said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous.  It looks like your treatment took well.  Is this your 1st treatment?


Thanks. This is my first treatment. I'm  hoping I don't have any bad results that some people are experiencing. I guess we'll see.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am so sorry to hear about the negative BKT experiences!! 

I wonder what causes the problem for some and not others.

I knew before I did my BKT that my hair could handle high heat. I used to get the serious press & curls in Los Angeles back in the day and my hair would thrive.

I wonder if the ladies who are having problems have heat sensitive hair? I'm just wondering out loud. :scratchch

I also know that my hair likes protein regardless if its natural or relaxed.  Any one with problems have protein sensitive hair?

I put 2 + 2 together and decided to leave the henna alone while BKTing (I have some good henna in my freezer that I need to sell or give away) They both work in similar fashion by coating the strand so I figured they would compete with one another. 

I agree with those who say the hair should be in excellent condition before using the BKT because it's just going to seal what ever you had going on before up into the strand.  I haven't had a problem with one bit of dryness at all with the BKT. My hair has been fabulous. It loves protein and cones, and coconut oil. I don't use much heat right now so it's just in fabulous condition. I feel I can reach my hair goals with my hair now.  

I did a DC the week before my last BKT with Biolage Hydratherapy. My hair feels like spun silk. It's so freakishly smooth!  I also have been using JOICO spray leave-in reconstructor, sealed with EVCO..  I don't think it could get any better for me. I just have to get my roots under control, and that's just going to be an on going challenge for me because I workout and sweat a lot (I don't use heat often).  I plan to do a roots BKT touch up as soon as I get my Global 4%

Every conditioner I use has keratin in it..an a light cone. If I do a DC, I'll use a condish with a light cone in it like HE Seriously Straight as a final rinse.  I make sure to use low pH products to keep my cuticles closed.   I don't know if any of that makes a difference, its just things I have done always because I have naturally porous hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the negative BKT experiences!!
> 
> I wonder what causes the problem for some and not others.
> 
> I knew before I did my BKT that my hair could handle high heat. I used to get the serious press & curls in Los Angeles back in the day and my hair would thrive.
> 
> I wonder if the ladies who are having problems have heat sensitive hair? *Not me. I've had presses before.*I'm just wondering out loud. :scratchch
> 
> I also know that my hair likes protein regardless if its natural or relaxed. Any one with problems have protein sensitive hair?*Yes which is why I did a test on my bangs besides the other reason.  My hair just loves moisture and I only occasionally (if ever) need protein. I just hoped keratin would be different as I can handle silk proteins well, and anything moisturizing.*
> 
> I put 2 + 2 together and decided to leave the henna *No henna for me. I only did moisturizing condish before because I knew it had protein. My condish was a pure avocado condish from scescentit w/o any protein whatsoever. *
> BKTing (I have some good henna in my freezer that I need to sell or give away) They both work in similar fashion by coating the strand so I figured they would compete with one another.


----------



## Lucia

Natural Glow said:


> Okay so I'm back with pictures. First of all I want to say that this process was SO much harder than I thought. After I blew it dry with the treatment in flat ironed it I was so tired so I just went to sleep and rinsed it out the next morning. So anyway on to the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my hair blown dry with no product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the treatment on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one section I blow dried and flatironed I did it in sections because my blow drying skills suck big time and it was easier that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an hour after flat ironing see how frizzy it is.  I didn't go outside or anything so I don't know why it got frizzy like that.
> 
> The next morning i rinsed and applied the mask then I rollerset it with just LacioLacio. Then flat ironed any wavy parts with Chi Silk Infusion. Here is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end result
> 
> Okay so that was a huge post sorry. I have more pics of the rollerset, pin curls, wet hair etc. in my LHCF if you wanna see them Album



your hair looks great


----------



## naturalmanenyc

This may be the culprit. Avocado is protein.


Avocados contain more protein than cow’s milk, about 2% per edible portion. A small avocado will provide more usable protein then a huge steak because cooked protein in meat is deranged and mostly unavailable to our liver, the organ which makes all of our body’s protein. 




http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2008/03/your-hair-will-love-avocado-oil.html

Avocado oil is excellent for the hair because the oil is rich in proteins, amino acids, and vitamins A,D,and E. What more can you ask for? The oil also acts as a humectant which means that it adds moisturize to the hair. Some have benefited from mashing up a ripe avocado and applying it to the hair as a deep conditioner. That is an honorable idea, but for me, it was a bit messy and I am not sure I received the same results as I would have if I would have simply used the oil with my favorite intense conditioner. If you do not have this oil in your hair arsenal I am definitely recommending it to you. Take a look at this video of a Ford Model who benefits from this wonderful fruit. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUpvWPlqtYI&feature=player_embedded




luckiestdestiny said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the negative BKT experiences!!
> 
> I wonder what causes the problem for some and not others.
> 
> I knew before I did my BKT that my hair could handle high heat. I used to get the serious press & curls in Los Angeles back in the day and my hair would thrive.
> 
> I wonder if the ladies who are having problems have heat sensitive hair? *Not me. I've had presses before.*I'm just wondering out loud. :scratchch
> 
> I also know that my hair likes protein regardless if its natural or relaxed. Any one with problems have protein sensitive hair?*Yes which is why I did a test on my bangs besides the other reason. My hair just loves moisture and I only occasionally (if ever) need protein. I just hoped keratin would be different as I can handle silk proteins well, and anything moisturizing.*
> 
> I put 2 + 2 together and decided to leave the henna *No henna for me. I only did moisturizing condish before because I knew it had protein. My condish was a pure avocado condish from scescentit w/o any protein whatsoever. *
> BKTing (I have some good henna in my freezer that I need to sell or give away) They both work in similar fashion by coating the strand so I figured they would compete with one another.
Click to expand...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

naturaltobe said:


> This may be the culprit. Avocado is protein.
> 
> 
> Avocados contain more protein than cow’s milk, about 2% per edible portion. A small avocado will provide more usable protein then a huge steak because cooked protein in meat is deranged and mostly unavailable to our liver, the organ which makes all of our body’s protein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2008/03/your-hair-will-love-avocado-oil.html
> 
> Avocado oil is excellent for the hair because the oil is rich in proteins, amino acids, and vitamins A,D,and E. What more can you ask for? The oil also acts as a humectant which means that it adds moisturize to the hair. Some have benefited from mashing up a ripe avocado and applying it to the hair as a deep conditioner. That is an honorable idea, but for me, it was a bit messy and I am not sure I received the same results as I would have if I would have simply used the oil with my favorite intense conditioner. If you do not have this oil in your hair arsenal I am definitely recommending it to you. Take a look at this video of a Ford Model who benefits from this wonderful fruit.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUpvWPlqtYI&feature=player_embedded



Well knock me down and call me shorty, I didn't know avocado was considered a protein!! I just know that my hair likes it!   

Hair is an interesting thing, its so different for everyone.

I have very fine, fluffy cotton like strands.  I felt like the BKT would help me because it would add re-enforcement to the outer layer of my strand and help my cuticles to lay closed.  The BKT is having the exact effect I expected.  That's another reason I use Cellophanes because it adds a coating and therefore weight to my strands.  

I'm guessing my hair likes protein conditoners because it adheres to the cuticle and helps to re-enforce my hair as well.


I am going to carefully read through the posts with problems tomorrow and see if I can spot a pattern, and brainstorm on what could be causing these problems.

The other thing I don't see mentioned (just scanning) are we mentioning the type of flat iron they are using? The BKT is supposed to be used with a solid ceramic flat iron.  That makes a huge difference in whether or not the product is baked onto the hair strands successfully.

Another thing I would like to check to see if there are specific brands that seems to be causing the problems.

I've only used OK Keratin Chocolate and Softliss Chocolate. I will be trying GLobal in a week or two.  Pink Skates has used QOD Gold successfully. Naturaltobe has successfully tried a couple of other brands.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Well knock me down and call me shorty*, <<<<< My mom would say, "Well cut my leg and call me Shorty," and I would say it and my friends would roll over and die!! I was thinking of this saying 2DAY!!!  I can't believe you used it!!   Just sooo funny, brings back memories....
> I didn't know avocado was considered a protein!! I just know that my hair likes it!
> 
> Hair is an interesting thing, its so different for everyone.
> 
> I have very fine, fluffy cotton like strands. I felt like the BKT would help me because it would add re-enforcement to the outer layer of my strand and help my cuticles to lay closed. The BKT is having the exact effect I expected. That's another reason I use Cellophanes because it adds a coating and therefore weight to my strands.
> 
> I'm guessing my hair likes protein conditoners because it adheres to the cuticle and helps to re-enforce my hair as well.
> 
> 
> I am going to carefully read through the posts with problems tomorrow and see if I can spot a pattern, and brainstorm on what could be causing these problems.
> 
> The other thing I don't see mentioned (just scanning) are we mentioning the type of flat iron they are using? The BKT is supposed to be used with a solid ceramic flat iron. That makes a huge difference in whether or not the product is baked onto the hair strands successfully.
> 
> Another thing I would like to check to see if there are specific brands that seems to be causing the problems.
> 
> I've only used OK Keratin Chocolate and Softliss Chocolate. I will be trying GLobal in a week or two. Pink Skates has used QOD Gold successfully. Naturaltobe has successfully tried a couple of other brands.


 

Well my hair is doing okay.  I'm still shedding a bit and having some breakage, but it has stopped alot since I've used Motions Protein Reconstructor for the last couple of weeks.  Now I have long shed hairs and not as much breakage which is great.  My hair feels moisturized but it is reverting quicker than before so I know the bkt is wearing off.  I have been using a lot of proteins, Tressemme Anti-Breakage with Gelatin as a co-wash, Aphogee 2 minute, Motions and I tried Joico Lite which has keratin protein in it. My hair is super shiny and feels smooth.  I cowashed, rollerset and flat ironed.  My hair did not get smooth when I rollerset it, and I wasn't surprised.  At least this enables me to get salon results at home - with relative ease.  Not sure when i'll bkt again, I may wait another month.

I'm sorry for the bad reports.  I was shocked when I experienced shedding and breakage, as well.  My hair wasn't in the best condition, but it was pretty good, those ends were an issue for me.  I really wanted this to strengthen my strands.  Unfortunately, It is not a miracle in a bottle for everyone.  Oh well.  erplexed  I pray you all have a speedy recovery and recoup even more hair than what was lost.


----------



## sheba1

That's interesting that so many use more protein rich products after BKT.  I cowash daily and my conditioners are mostly moisture.  Either moisturizing or clarifying cowash, coconut oil and Aussie conditioner as my leave-in.  Really the only proteins in my reggie are the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I do a couple times a week after clarifying cowash and coconut oil has been said to be protein-y.  Other than that I'm moisture, moisture, moisture.  I experience little to no breakage (actually none that I can detect).  I just recently added dominican products to my reggie and the whale sperm conditioner (definitely protein rich) was one of my purchases.  I've only used it twice, now, so I'll keep watch as to how the additioinal protein affects my hair.  So far so good, but I always mix it with Silicon Mix conditioner.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I've tried Lasio One Day BKT (once) and Rejuvenol BKT with collagen 3 times with no problems. I sealed in the last 2 treatments with my Maxiglide on setting 10 (430 degrees) with 4 - 5 passes.

The only thing that I did notice with my most recent BKT is that, with the treatment on during the curing period, that my shed hairs snap easily with no stretching. However, I attribute that to my hair being coated with a layer of protein. Otherwise, I think that my moisture/protein balance is okay. I have not noticed any excess shedding and I was careful to not get the treatment on my scalp. 

For my 3rd BKT I did notice some tingling on my scalp which I attribute to getting the treatment on my scalp in the front section of my head (which I did myself). Could that be why some ladies experienced increased shedding?

I use the Rejuvenol poo & conditioner (after care poo not clarifying) as well as Aussie Moist, WEN Fig and Garnier Strength & Repair Condish and Herbal Essences conditioners. I have stayed away from protein conditioners. I have been curly nearly all summer and using lots of HE LTR leave in, Aussie Moist as a leave in plus gel, coconut oil & olive oil (sometimes I mix the two).  I also think that my hair is pretty healthy and was by the time my 2nd BKT was finished (significant trim of most of my relaxed hair).

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/

I intend to dc this coming week (olive oil & Nourish Spa condish mix) as I had not been doing a weekly dc for most of the summer, although I know I should.



AtlantaJJ said:


> Well knock me down and call me shorty, I didn't know avocado was considered a protein!! I just know that my hair likes it!
> 
> Hair is an interesting thing, its so different for everyone.
> 
> I have very fine, fluffy cotton like strands. I felt like the BKT would help me because it would add re-enforcement to the outer layer of my strand and help my cuticles to lay closed. The BKT is having the exact effect I expected. That's another reason I use Cellophanes because it adds a coating and therefore weight to my strands.
> 
> I'm guessing my hair likes protein conditoners because it adheres to the cuticle and helps to re-enforce my hair as well.
> 
> 
> I am going to carefully read through the posts with problems tomorrow and see if I can spot a pattern, and brainstorm on what could be causing these problems.
> 
> The other thing I don't see mentioned (just scanning) are we mentioning the type of flat iron they are using? The BKT is supposed to be used with a solid ceramic flat iron. That makes a huge difference in whether or not the product is baked onto the hair strands successfully.
> 
> Another thing I would like to check to see if there are specific brands that seems to be causing the problems.
> 
> I've only used OK Keratin Chocolate and Softliss Chocolate. I will be trying GLobal in a week or two. Pink Skates has used QOD Gold successfully. *Naturaltobe has successfully tried a couple of other brands*.


----------



## MarieB

I was so sorry to hear about the  negative experiences people have had with the BKT. I have used the Marcia Texeira (however u spell it, it's what they use at Unsprung Salon, which I believe is linked on this thread) for my first BKT, then touchups I did myself with Softliss. My hair loves this stuff, and I have had no adverse effects. If I had a complaint, it would be that my roots aren't straight, but that's an easy fix (transitioning with BKT). Good luck to everyone, especially those who have had issues.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*


naturaltobe said:



			This may be the culprit. Avocado is protein.
		
Click to expand...

*


naturaltobe said:


> That totally makes sense. I haven't had a prob with avocado as it's a light protein, and like I said silk proteins don't bother me or did I mention that?  But still I use them lightly. But maybe I need to lay off it completely this time.  The avocado condish from shescentit has tons of moisture in it, but it does contain the protein in the form of avocado.  I guess I meant HARDER proteins just don't work with my hair.
> 
> THanks for reminding me of something that was soooo obvious!
> 
> I have another conditioner (silicon mix) that I use sometimes.  I don't think it has protein but I'll have to check. I'll also look into others and make sure it doesn't have any in it.
> 
> Because too much protein is a downer for me and the avocado combined with the keratin was probably a no no (one or the other as they are light protein would be okay with my other moisturizing products like coconut oil, but both together might've been the culprit).
> 
> Thanks again naturaltobe.  I'm glad I posted because I was kinda bummed out that this wasn't working out and trying to find out what to do to off set it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Yeah, my roots are not as straight as my salon BKT....but once I get my Babyliss root straightening tool, I will fix that.



MarieB said:


> I was so sorry to hear about the negative experiences people have had with the BKT. I have used the Marcia Texeira (however u spell it, it's what they use at Unsprung Salon, which I believe is linked on this thread) for my first BKT, then touchups I did myself with Softliss. My hair loves this stuff, and I have had no adverse effects. If I had a complaint, it would be that my roots aren't straight, but that's an easy fix (transitioning with BKT). Good luck to everyone, especially those who have had issues.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Well knock me down and call me shorty, I didn't know avocado was considered a protein!! I just know that my hair likes it!
> 
> Hair is an interesting thing, its so different for everyone.
> 
> I have very fine, fluffy cotton like strands. I felt like the BKT would help me because it would add re-enforcement to the outer layer of my strand and help my cuticles to lay closed. The BKT is having the exact effect I expected. That's another reason I use Cellophanes because it adds a coating and therefore weight to my strands.
> 
> I'm guessing my hair likes protein conditoners because it adheres to the cuticle and helps to re-enforce my hair as well.
> 
> 
> I am going to carefully read through the posts with problems tomorrow and see if I can spot a pattern, and brainstorm on what could be causing these problems.
> 
> The other thing I don't see mentioned (just scanning) are we mentioning the type of flat iron they are using? The BKT is supposed to be used with a solid ceramic flat iron.*I have a solid ceramic flat iron, however I'm thinking I need to cut out the avocado which I LOVE. But you know, if I have to adjust it and my hair is still okay I'm all for it.* That makes a huge difference in whether or not the product is baked onto the hair strands successfully.
> 
> Another thing I would like to check to see if there are specific brands that seems to be causing the problems.
> 
> I've only used OK Keratin Chocolate and Softliss Chocolate. I will be trying GLobal in a week or two. Pink Skates has used QOD Gold successfully. Naturaltobe has successfully tried a couple of other brands.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Glad to help.  I know that you are looking for something to make dealing with your hair less of a chore and I don't want you (or anyone else) to give up on BKT for reasons that may be unrelated to the BKT itself.

Good luck.



luckiestdestiny said:


> That totally makes sense. I haven't had a prob with avocado as it's a light protein, and like I said silk proteins don't bother me. But maybe I need to lay off it completely this time. The avocado condish from shescentit has tons of moisture in it, but it does contain the protein in the form of avocado. I guess I meant HARDER proteins just don't work with my hair.
> 
> THanks for reminding me of something that was soooo obvious!
> 
> I have another conditioner (silicon mix) that I use sometimes. I don't think it has protein but I'll have to check. I'll also look into others and make sure it doesn't have any in it.
> 
> Because too much protein is a downer for me and the avocado combined with the keratin was probably a no no (one or the other as they are light protein would be okay with my other moisturizing products like coconut oil, but both together might've been the culprit).
> 
> Thanks again naturaltobe. I'm glad I posted because I was kinda bummed out that this wasn't working out and trying to find out what to do to off set it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

naturaltobe said:


> I've tried Lasio One Day BKT (once) and Rejuvenol BKT with collagen 3 times with no problems. I sealed in the last 2 treatments with my Maxiglide on setting 10 (430 degrees) with 4 - 5 passes.
> 
> The only thing that I did notice with my most recent BKT is that, with the treatment on during the curing period, that my shed hairs snap easily with no stretching. However, I attribute that to my hair being coated with a layer of protein. Otherwise, I think that my moisture/protein balance is okay. I have not noticed any excess shedding and I was careful to not get the treatment on my scalp.
> 
> For my 3rd BKT I did notice some tingling on my scalp which I attribute to getting the treatment on my scalp in the front section of my head (which I did myself). Could that be why some ladies experienced increased shedding?
> 
> I use the Rejuvenol poo & conditioner (after care poo not clarifying) as well as Aussie Moist, WEN Fig and Garnier Strength & Repair Condish and Herbal Essences conditioners. I have stayed away from protein conditioners. I have been curly nearly all summer and using lots of HE LTR leave in, Aussie Moist as a leave in plus gel, coconut oil & olive oil (sometimes I mix the two).  I also think that my hair is pretty healthy and was by the time my 2nd BKT was finished (significant trim of most of my relaxed hair).
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/
> 
> I intend to dc this coming week (olive oil & Nourish Spa condish mix) as I had not been doing a weekly dc for most of the summer, although I know I should.


Just as a side note, I think the HE LTR leave in has Sodium Chloride if I'm not mistaken. I looked at my PJ stash and I could swear I read that but don't hold me to it until I can check...


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, LuckiestDestiny.  I use Silicon Mix and it's got keratin and ceramides in it.  Pretty low on the list but wanted to mention it in case it could prove a problem.  

Silicon Mix Ingredients: Ingredients: Water, Mineral Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Glycerine, Citric Acid, Cetrimoniun Chloride, Dimethycone Copolyol, Cyclomethicone, Keratin, Ceramide, Diazolidinyl Urea (and) lodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.


----------



## Desarae

I have fine heat sensitive strands. My hair is NOT protien sensitive.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I just washed the BKT with Kinky Curly Come Clean and Aphogee Keratin 2-step. 

After I tried blow-drying, I decided that wasn't in my best interest... lol and I put Knot Today and KCCC in my hair. It's so much softer, looser and silkier feeling. My hair feels sooooo good and it was VERY easy to style into a slick ponytail. I put more KCCC on the ends or my ponypuff and I'm about to venture into the world. 

Now would be a good time to find a deeply moisturizing regimen for when this wears off so I don't screw my progress. 

I think I'll stick with this QOD Gold.


----------



## girlyprincess23

I have a question. Is it absoloutely necessary to use that shampoo that comes with the softliss? If so I can't do it. It tangles my hair sooooo bad. I lost clumps and clumps and strands and strands of hair this saturday! If I didn't have so much hair in the first place I would be bald right now. It might also be because the strands themselves are very fine but I just can't do it with that shampoo......the tangling is too too much. I was thinking next time I would just use Suave daily clarifying shampoo and then continue on with the process. If I don't get super straight results that is okay and can be fixed by a rollerset and a wrap. I'd rather have wavy roots than bald spots. Is anyone else using a different shampoo? Aw geez you should've seen those clumps that came out!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

girlyprincess23 said:


> I have a question. Is it absolutely necessary to use that shampoo that comes with the softliss? If so I can't do it. It tangles my hair sooooo bad. I lost clumps and clumps and strands and strands of hair this Saturday! If I didn't have so much hair in the first place I would be bald right now. It might also be because the strands themselves are very fine but I just can't do it with that shampoo......the tangling is too too much. I was thinking next time I would just use Suave daily clarifying shampoo and then continue on with the process. If I don't get super straight results that is okay and can be fixed by a rollerset and a wrap. I'd rather have wavy roots than bald spots. Is anyone else using a different shampoo? Aw geez you should've seen those clumps that came out!



I don't have an answer for your question but your question makes me scratch my head because I've used the softliss shampoo twice and mentioned both times that it didn't feel  like a clairifying shampoo to me, it didn't leave my hair feeling rough or stripped. 

I always wash under the shower with running water and comb out with my shower comb before I get out. But I was viturally tangle free both washes...after 4 lathers.  It's perplexing how we are all getting such different results while using the same products.


----------



## girlyprincess23

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't have an answer for your question but your question makes me scratch my head because I've used the softliss shampoo twice and mentioned both times that it didn't feel like a clairifying shampoo to me, it didn't leave my hair feeling rough or stripped.
> 
> I always wash under the shower with running water and comb out with my shower comb before I get out. But I was viturally tangle free both washes...after 4 lathers. It's perplexing how we are all getting such different results while using the same products.


 
Perplexing indeederplexed
The global keratin poo did the same thing! It feels very stripped like super clean plastic, rough, tangly, like it just all balled up and sat there! It was awful!!! And I only did 2!! I am never touching it again I was thinking of mixing it with suave but I am just gonna throw it out. It was a nightmare, an absolute nightmare. I was under the shower i was using my jilbere..still clumps. I almost fainted when the first clump came out. I have never had a clump of my hair fall out on me like that! Then during the subsequent steps so much more hair came out!! If all it is supposed to do is clarify the hair (which I think is a lie...because I read somewhere it is supposed to raise the cuticle so the strand is more receptive to the treatment) then suave daily clarifying or an ACV rinse should work just fine. Also I do not know if I want my cuticle raised like that That is how hair becomes porous...through degradation of the cuticle by repeatedly raising its scales or layers or whatever those are that are supposed to be relatively closed. SO I will just use Suave and see how that turns out next time. Also my natural hair is still wavy anyways soooo what is the point besides hair loss?


----------



## sheba1

girlyprincess23 said:


> I have a question. Is it absoloutely necessary to use that shampoo that comes with the softliss? If so I can't do it. It tangles my hair sooooo bad. I lost clumps and clumps and strands and strands of hair this saturday! If I didn't have so much hair in the first place I would be bald right now. It might also be because the strands themselves are very fine but I just can't do it with that shampoo......the tangling is too too much. I was thinking next time I would just use Suave daily clarifying shampoo and then continue on with the process. If I don't get super straight results that is okay and can be fixed by a rollerset and a wrap. I'd rather have wavy roots than bald spots. Is anyone else using a different shampoo? Aw geez you should've seen those clumps that came out!



Girlyprincess, was that your first treatment?  I had trouble doing all that clarifying with my first treatment but haven't had any trouble since.  

That being said, I don't think it would be problem to use a different clarifying shampoo.  I ordered the Global clarifying when I ordered my treatment thinking it would be different/special in some way to go along with the BKT.  But after looking at the ingredients, I could see it was just regular ole clarifying poo.  I don't think I'll buy specific brand clarifying poos going forward.  In fact, since Fabulosity mentioned the Rusk Smoothing Keratin Treatment, I don't think I'll use the Softliss mask either after I finish this bottle.  I'll only purchase the treatment from Softliss if I decide to stick with it as my chosen BKT brand going forward.

ITA: I could see that you had the same trouble with the Global also.  I say go with the clarifying.  I don't think it'll be any trouble, at all.


----------



## Tafa01

sheba1 said:


> Girlyprincess, was that your first treatment? I had trouble doing all that clarifying with my first treatment but haven't had any trouble since.
> 
> That being said, I don't think it would be problem to use a different clarifying shampoo. I ordered the Global clarifying when I ordered my treatment thinking it would be different/special in some way to go along with the BKT. But after looking at the ingredients, I could see it was just regular ole clarifying poo. I don't think I'll buy specific brand clarifying poos going forward. In fact,* since Fabulosity mentioned the Rusk Smoothing Keratin Treatment, I don't think I'll use the Softliss mask either after I finish this bottle.* I'll only purchase the treatment from Softliss if I decide to stick with it as my chosen BKT brand going forward.
> 
> ITA: I could see that you had the same trouble with the Global also. I say go with the clarifying. I don't think it'll be any trouble, at all.


 
She graciously sent me some to try, and it is the BEST treatment I have ever tried. It did wonders to my hair, plus it smells so good!! If I was rich I would throw away all the products I have and just buy this!!! it is better that ors pack, YTC and Joico (these are what I have). And FAR better than the softliss mask. Thanks again Fab!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

sheba1 said:


> Girlyprincess, was that your first treatment? I had trouble doing all that clarifying with my first treatment but haven't had any trouble since.
> 
> That being said, I don't think it would be problem to use a different clarifying shampoo. I ordered the Global clarifying when I ordered my treatment thinking it would be different/special in some way to go along with the BKT. But after looking at the ingredients, I could see it was just regular ole clarifying poo. I don't think I'll buy specific brand clarifying poos going forward. In fact, since Fabulosity mentioned the Rusk Smoothing Keratin Treatment, I don't think I'll use the Softliss mask either after I finish this bottle. I'll only purchase the treatment from Softliss if I decide to stick with it as my chosen BKT brand going forward.
> 
> ITA: I could see that you had the same trouble with the Global also. I say go with the clarifying. I don't think it'll be any trouble, at all.


 

That is def what I am going to do. It is waaaaayyyy to damaging to have to rip through my hair like that!!. It might be because my relaxed hair was damaged from the outset but still...ripping through it like that can not be good!! I'll just use suave daily clarifying I use it on my daughter and i've used it on my braids before so I should be ok!


----------



## ChocoKitty

Has anyone thought about using baby shampoo for clarifying? Zene Escova suggests using Johnson's...

"
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]We stock a range of clarifying shampoos which you can find here, but if you want to save money, we suggest a shampoo for infants, such as Johnson's baby shampoo - which is especially gentle."[/FONT]

http://escovaprogress.com/treatment.aspx


----------



## MissRissa

I think i'll have to agree with another poster who stated that bkt may not be for those who have hair that is very sensitive to heat.  The entire purpose of me getting the bkt was because it was purported to be a coating heat protectant and i thought finally that i could straighten my hair regularly and not get the constant 1/8th to 1 inch breakage.  well i was incorrect.  my hair is VERY fine and SERIOUSLY heat sensitive.  which is weird cause as a kid i got my hair pressed regularly with no real issue, but that was back in the day when my hair was greased up.  anywho, during and after my bkt i still got the breakage and i did a dc with joico kpak reconstructor prior to the process.   Now my breakage wasn't horrible.  I did my bkt in early june and as of now my hair has completely reverted (im natural) and is pretty much the same length.  Because of the breakage, i haven't seen any growth but i didn't have a horrible setback.  

I think if I can get around the double blow dry, like applying the bkt to wet or damp hair instead of applying it to the blow dried hair, i think it may turn out better.  i thought about air drying, my hair hair tangles horribly when i air dry and it would make it a 2 day ordeal.  Still considering doing a second app in Sept.  but this time using the softliss instead of QOD.


----------



## sheba1

MissRissa said:


> *I think if I can get around the double blow dry, like applying the bkt to wet or damp hair instead of applying it to the blow dried hair*, i think it may turn out better.  i thought about air drying, my hair hair tangles horribly when i air dry and it would make it a 2 day ordeal.  Still considering doing a second app in Sept.  but this time using the softliss instead of QOD.



I've applied my BKT this way since the beginning.  Maybe this is one of the reasons I've never had any breakage and am retaining so well with BKT?  

My hair is super fine, cottony and heat sensitive.  I do not straighten in between BKTs and I focus on mostly moisture rich conditioners both before and during my BKT.  During my BKT I do lots of cowashing and reconstruct with aphogee 2 minute twice a week.  Just giving other details in case someone can spot what I may be doing differently erplexed


----------



## yodie

@tallnomad - Hi, BKT buddy. I wish BKT worked for my hair, but it's just best if I go without it for now.

@DesiRae - I'm so sorry you're not happy with your hair.  I've tried alot of things that have been mentioned on this board and have regretted most.  I still think BKT is a great product simply because it's working for many women.  I know it doesn't help, but your hair will grow again. 

I certainly do WISH I could use something to make my hair more manageable, but I may have to just deal with what I've already been dealt (tight, 4b hair). 

On another note, I noticed the damage before I ever touched henna, but I'm DCing my hair back to health.  I'm soo glad I only did a section of my hair. Thankfully my damage was minor. 

I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies.


----------



## girlyprincess23

ChocoKitty said:


> Has anyone thought about using baby shampoo for clarifying? Zene Escova suggests using Johnson's...
> 
> "
> [FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]We stock a range of clarifying shampoos which you can find here, but if you want to save money, we suggest a shampoo for infants, such as Johnson's baby shampoo - which is especially gentle."[/FONT]
> 
> http://escovaprogress.com/treatment.aspx


 
I did not know baby shampoo was a clarifier. I may try it especially if it is more gentle.


----------



## MissRissa

sheba1 said:


> I've applied my BKT this way since the beginning. Maybe this is one of the reasons I've never had any breakage and am retaining so well with BKT?
> 
> My hair is super fine, cottony and heat sensitive. I do not straighten in between BKTs and I focus on mostly moisture rich conditioners both before and during my BKT. During my BKT I do lots of cowashing and reconstruct with aphogee 2 minute twice a week. Just giving other details in case someone can spot what I may be doing differently erplexed


 

gotdang u sheba, ok so im thinking i may apply it to damp hair, possibly rollerset it dry, unless its too tacky, and then flat iron it into my hair.  i wonder.  but umm, im like an 2 inches  from midback so imma be perrrrrrty effin mad if i do that and it jacks my hair all up.


----------



## girlyprincess23

ANother question I had was should a protein treatment be done right before the BKT. The thing that is making me wonder did I do something wrong is because I slept in a moisturizing DC the night before I did the BKT. I did that because I did a sort of protein treatment?? I used the pure strength DC from NTM. I may have may have overmoisturized it and not left the protein treatment on long enough.....hmmmm. I think I am going to step up my protein treatments as I know I have been avoiding them since I went into protein overload a little while ago. Perhaps that will make my second softliss treatment better??? I still will not use that shampoo though!


----------



## sheba1

MissRissa said:


> gotdang u sheba, ok so im thinking i may apply it to damp hair, possibly rollerset it dry, unless its too tacky, and then flat iron it into my hair.  i wonder.  but umm, im like an 2 inches  from midback so imma be perrrrrrty effin mad if i do that and it jacks my hair all up.



  Man, that is tough, MissRissa.  I would think maybe do a test patch?  And if it works out ok, do the full head once you've hit MBL   That would give you enough time to decide if it would work for you or not and hopefully not jack your hair all up.  I don't wan any parts of that jacking hair business  



girlyprincess23 said:


> ANother question I had was *should a protein treatment be done right before the BKT.* The thing that is making me wonder did I do something wrong is because I slept in a moisturizing DC the night before I did the BKT. I did that because I did a sort of protein treatment?? I used the pure strength DC from NTM. I may have may have overmoisturized it and not left the protein treatment on long enough.....hmmmm. I think I am going to step up my protein treatments as I know I have been avoiding them since I went into protein overload a little while ago. Perhaps that will make my second softliss treatment better??? I still will not use that shampoo though!



I focus on moisture before, during and after my BKT with occasional reconstructs.  I actually do 2 reconstructs per week but that's because I cowash every day.  If I were a once a week washer I would reconstruct once a week followed up by a moisturizing DC.  I figure BKT will fill any protein deficiency but if it "seals the hair" I want it to lock my moisturized hair in and protect the outside with the additional keratin coating.  Method seems to be working out ok so far.


----------



## BlackGeisha

Hi all,

I just BKT'd for the 1st time on Saturday after taking out my sew-in of three months. My results are great, my pic is in my siggy. My roots are still puffy because I did not relax, but they are really soft and easy to comb through. I used OK Keratin and flat ironed with the GVP iron from Sally's on 410. I may do another treatment on Saturday to see if I can get my roots to lay down. 

Good Luck!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I do this too - apply BKT to towel dried hair.  I do not blow dry twice....too much manipulation.

I am sitting with Aussie Deeeep 3 minute miracle in my hair right now with a plastic cap to dc.  I use mostly mositurizing conditioners while the BKT wears off.  I rarely use protein.

I have not done a dc in a while but plan to dc at least once a week.



MissRissa said:


> I think if I can get around the* double blow dry*, like applying the bkt to wet or damp hair instead of applying it to the blow dried hair, i think it may turn out better. i thought about air drying, my hair hair tangles horribly when i air dry and it would make it a 2 day ordeal. Still considering doing a second app in Sept. but this time using the softliss instead of QOD.


 


sheba1 said:


> I've applied my BKT this way since the beginning. Maybe this is one of the reasons I've never had any breakage and am retaining so well with BKT?
> 
> My hair is super fine, cottony and heat sensitive. I do not straighten in between BKTs and I focus on mostly moisture rich conditioners both before and during my BKT. During my BKT I do lots of cowashing and reconstruct with aphogee 2 minute twice a week. Just giving other details in case someone can spot what I may be doing differently erplexed


----------



## Titansgirl

I'm so sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having some major problems with your treatments.  It is so refreshing to see everyone helping each others with trying to find the culprit to the issues.

Stay encouraged, ladies......


----------



## Titansgirl

BlackGeisha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just BKT'd for the 1st time on Saturday after taking out my sew-in of three months. My results are great, my pic is in my siggy. My roots are still puffy because I did not relax, but they are really soft and easy to comb through. I used OK Keratin and flat ironed with the GVP iron from Sally's on 410. I may do another treatment on Saturday to see if I can get my roots to lay down.
> 
> Good Luck!



Keep us updated with your results.  I'm glad you're happy with your results thus far.


----------



## Stella B.

girlyprincess23 said:


> I did not know baby shampoo was a clarifier. I may try it especially if it is more gentle.



I had planned on using the Johnson's baby shampoo when I do the BKT thing in September with Zene escova progress. But now that I think about it, I remember using baby shampoo years ago, and how hard and stripped my hair felt. I'll pass on the baby shampoo, and use a sulfate free clarifying shampoo like Aubrey Organics swimmers shampoo, or Giovanni's golden wheat clarifying shampoo. The whole purpose of the clarifying shampoo is to rid the hair of product, and lift the cuticles to prepare them for the BKT treatment. Either one of these shampoos should be able to do that. You all got me scared now, and thinking I need to do a little BKT pre-test on a small section of my hair like a few of you have already done. I know my hair and body is sensitive to a lot of things, so I will definitely be trying Zene-there is no formaldehyde or aldehydes in it, and supposedly nothing in it to harm the hair.???? I e-mailed Enrico the main contact guy in Brazil with a few questions about this product. I contacted him through the Zene escova website as listed above. He's very friendly, and doesn't mind answering questions. When I asked about the straightening agent in the product, he said the active ingredient was keratin, as formaldehyde use in products has been banned in Brazil for about 2 years now. The first ingredient on the Zene ingredient list is citric acid, (from corn?) which is not an aldehyde, but I'm suspecting it could be damaging if not handled correctly. So, when and if I do it, I'll let you ladies know how it turns out. I will stay tuned to this thread, and thanks to all the brave ladies that have tried it already, you are true pioneers on the BKT trail!!!! Hugs to the ladies that are experiencing problems, you know you've got an expert support group here to help.


----------



## Natural Glow

naturaltobe said:


> I do this too - apply BKT to towel dried hair.  I do not blow dry twice....too much manipulation.





sheba1 said:


> I've applied my BKT this way since the beginning.  Maybe this is one of the reasons I've never had any breakage and am retaining so well with BKT?



Where have I been. I didn't know you guys were doing this. Ya'll should have seen me trying to blowdry my already half dry, stiff, sticky hair with the softliss in it. It would have been so much easier if it was already damp when I started putting the treatment in that way it wouldn't have dried up on some parts when it was time to blow dry with the treatment on.

By the way the shampoo made my hair so soft. I'm surprised some of you guys don't like it.


----------



## BK Bombshell

Hi Ladies,

After reading all the BKT threads, I decided to try it on my VERY fine-stranded natural 4a/4b hair.  NaturalToBe wave recommended her stylist (http://www.iamericamakeup.com/index) who's absolutely amazing - I can't recommend her enough.  I haven't had anyone touch my hair in years b/c of all of the stylist madness I've been through but she definitely knows her stuff, is very professional and she's also a really sweet person.  I'll absolutely be going back to her for my treatments in the future.  

I asked her about henna and she said to do it before the BKT, so I did it 2 days before the treatment.

She used Rejuvenol so my hair was straight for 4 days then I washed my hair with Yes To Carrots conditioner.  I put in some Knot Today, twisted my hair into about 12 sections, and put Miss Jessie's buttercream on the ends.  This morning when I untwisted my hair .  It's so soft and the curls are looser, but my hair is still curly and feels very moisturized.  Last week my hair was snapping off at the ends and the last few times I cowashed, my hair was breaking like crazy.  I've been watching closely for any breakage and I don't know if it was the henna or the BKT, but I see a big difference between the number of hairs in my comb last week and today.

As always, thanks so much ladies.  I'd never heard of BKT before reading the board, but this definitely feels like a winner.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I'm so glad that you had a great experience with Erica!!!  Isn't she just the sweetest person!



BK Bombshell said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After reading all the BKT threads, I decided to try it on my VERY fine-stranded natural 4a/4b hair. NaturalToBe wave recommended her stylist (http://www.iamericamakeup.com/index) who's absolutely amazing - I can't recommend her enough. I haven't had anyone touch my hair in years b/c of all of the stylist madness I've been through but she definitely knows her stuff, is very professional and she's also a really sweet person. I'll absolutely be going back to her for my treatments in the future.
> 
> I asked her about henna and she said to do it before the BKT, so I did it 2 days before the treatment.
> 
> She used Rejuvenol so my hair was straight for 4 days then I washed my hair with Yes To Carrots conditioner. I put in some Knot Today, twisted my hair into about 12 sections, and put Miss Jessie's buttercream on the ends. This morning when I untwisted my hair . It's so soft and the curls are looser, but my hair is still curly and feels very moisturized. Last week my hair was snapping off at the ends and the last few times I cowashed, my hair was breaking like crazy. I've been watching closely for any breakage and I don't know if it was the henna or the BKT, but I see a big difference between the number of hairs in my comb last week and today.
> 
> As always, thanks so much ladies. I'd never heard of BKT before reading the board, but this definitely feels like a winner.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Natural Glow said:


> Where have I been. I didn't know you guys were doing this. Ya'll should have seen me trying to blowdry my already half dry, stiff, sticky hair with the softliss in it. It would have been so much easier if it was already damp when I started putting the treatment in that way it wouldn't have dried up on some parts when it was time to blow dry with the treatment on.
> 
> By the way the shampoo made my hair so soft. I'm surprised some of you guys don't like it.


I dry my hair before I put the liquid on but I'm not natural, I'm textlaxed. The thing that worries me about putting it on damp hair is how can you gauge if you coated each strand sufficiently? Or if didn't over coat the strand.  I figured out how to do that first blow dry without damage, I don't try to get it straight I just get it dry and then I take my time to detangle and section off before applying the BKT.

I didn't have the sticky problem when I put less Softliss product on this last application. It made a huge difference. I put it on small sections and combed it through carefully and then single twisted that section up and pinned it as I went on to work on the next section. I started from the back and worked my way forward. I had about 8 twisted up sections when I was done and then I let it sit for a while then I blow dried each section individually first. Then went over my whole head with the blow dryer to make sure it was dry.  I have a really nice Sedu ionic blow dryer I think that may make a difference.

I didn't try to blow dry it straight straight but it was so much easier to blow dry one section at a time.

I remember somewhere in here a BKTer having a problem after applying to damp hair, just so you'll know there are risks to doing it that way also.

I like the Softliss shampoo too!  I don't have any problems with tangles or hardness.


----------



## girlyprincess23

sheba1 said:


> Man, that is tough, MissRissa. I would think maybe do a test patch? And if it works out ok, do the full head once you've hit MBL  That would give you enough time to decide if it would work for you or not and hopefully not jack your hair all up. I don't wan any parts of that jacking hair business
> 
> 
> 
> I focus on moisture before, during and after my BKT with occasional reconstructs. I actually do 2 reconstructs per week but that's because I cowash every day. If I were a once a week washer I would reconstruct once a week followed up by a moisturizing DC. *I figure BKT will fill any protein deficiency but if it "seals the hair" I want it to lock my moisturized hair in and protect the outside with the additional keratin coating*. Method seems to be working out ok so far.


 
That was my thinking also but if my hair was too moisturized to start with (I have been avoiding even mild proteins for a loooong time now) it probably was too week to take that manipulation. I think before I do my roots over (which are still very curly) I will try to do the aphogee 2 minute reconstructer or the rusk keratin thingie once a week until then (1 month) and see if it is better the second time around. I would probably be better off getting the rusk keratin jobbie. I wonder if the rusk smoother is used like a moisturizing leave in that could be put in before rollersets?


----------



## girlyprincess23

Stella B. said:


> I had planned on using the Johnson's baby shampoo when I do the BKT thing in September with Zene escova progress. But now that I think about it, I remember using baby shampoo years ago, and how hard and stripped my hair felt. I'll pass on the baby shampoo, and use a sulfate free clarifying shampoo like *Aubrey Organics swimmers shampoo*, or Giovanni's golden wheat clarifying shampoo. The whole purpose of the clarifying shampoo is to rid the hair of product, and lift the cuticles to prepare them for the BKT treatment. Either one of these shampoos should be able to do that. You all got me scared now, and thinking I need to do a little BKT pre-test on a small section of my hair like a few of you have already done. I know my hair and body is sensitive to a lot of things, so I will definitely be trying Zene-there is no formaldehyde or aldehydes in it, and supposedly nothing in it to harm the hair.???? I e-mailed Enrico the main contact guy in Brazil with a few questions about this product. I contacted him through the Zene escova website as listed above. He's very friendly, and doesn't mind answering questions. When I asked about the straightening agent in the product, he said the active ingredient was keratin, as formaldehyde use in products has been banned in Brazil for about 2 years now. The first ingredient on the Zene ingredient list is citric acid, (from corn?) which is not an aldehyde, but I'm suspecting it could be damaging if not handled correctly. So, when and if I do it, I'll let you ladies know how it turns out. I will stay tuned to this thread, and thanks to all the brave ladies that have tried it already, you are true pioneers on the BKT trail!!!! Hugs to the ladies that are experiencing problems, you know you've got an expert support group here to help.


 
Thamks.....more ideas!!! I just love that Aubrey Organics is natural. Gonna check out that swimmers shampoo. I plan on buying several of his conditioners in the near future (HSR & GPB?)


----------



## girlyprincess23

BK Bombshell said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After reading all the BKT threads, I decided to try it on my VERY fine-stranded natural 4a/4b hair. NaturalToBe wave recommended her stylist (http://www.iamericamakeup.com/index) who's absolutely amazing - I can't recommend her enough. I haven't had anyone touch my hair in years b/c of all of the stylist madness I've been through but she definitely knows her stuff, is very professional and she's also a really sweet person. I'll absolutely be going back to her for my treatments in the future.
> 
> I asked her about henna and she said to do it before the BKT, so I did it 2 days before the treatment.
> 
> She used Rejuvenol so my hair was straight for 4 days then I washed my hair with Yes To Carrots conditioner. I put in some Knot Today, twisted my hair into about 12 sections, and put Miss Jessie's buttercream on the ends. This morning when I untwisted my hair . It's so soft and the curls are looser, but my hair is still curly and feels very moisturized. Last week my hair was snapping off at the ends and the last few times I cowashed, my hair was breaking like crazy. I've been watching closely for any breakage and I don't know if it was the henna or the BKT, but I see a big difference between the number of hairs in my comb last week and today.
> 
> As always, thanks so much ladies. I'd never heard of BKT before reading the board, but this definitely feels like a winner.


 


naturaltobe said:


> I'm so glad that you had a great experience with Erica!!! Isn't she just the sweetest person!


 

UUMMM where is she based out of...brooklyn? contact info please!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Erica works out of a salon in Manhattan, but she will come to you.

[email protected]
She has a youtube too - www.youtube.com/iamericamakeupartist 



girlyprincess23 said:


> UUMMM where is she based out of...brooklyn? contact info please!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I finally bought Silicon Mix and have it in my hair right now.  I did a dc first with the whale sperm conditioner for 20 minutes (with heat).  



sheba1 said:


> Hey there, LuckiestDestiny. I use Silicon Mix and it's got keratin and ceramides in it. Pretty low on the list but wanted to mention it in case it could prove a problem.
> 
> Silicon Mix Ingredients: Ingredients: Water, Mineral Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Glycerine, Citric Acid, Cetrimoniun Chloride, Dimethycone Copolyol, Cyclomethicone, Keratin, Ceramide, Diazolidinyl Urea (and) lodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.


----------



## sheba1

naturaltobe said:


> I finally bought Silicon Mix and have it in my hair right now.  I did a dc first with the whale sperm conditioner for 20 minutes (with heat).




Ohhhh you've gotta tell me how you feel about your hair after!!


----------



## Sui Topi

I'm ready now! My baby girl came out August 5th so I am now ready to meet those SoftLiss fumes. My only issue is I have been emailing them to find out about shipping info as I live in Toronto and have gotten no response. I am going to just call them tomorrow at lunch time. I am planning to get my virgin, natural hair professionally colored, come home, (most likely not the same day because I am so busy at home, but I would love it if I could) BKT and then get my friend's stylist friend to give my hair a light trim and shaping. I haven't shaped my hair since I grew out my BC so my straight hair looks really bad. Not to mention I have horrible, single strand knotted ends to get rid of.

This whole summer, I've just been doing conditioner washes and braid outs but now that it is starting to get cooler, I prefer a more polished look...lol no more beach hair and I am really excited. I just need to do some protein treatments because I think my hair is a little on the over moisturized side. During the end of my pregnancy I pretty much had to put my hair on the back burner and do minimal maintenance and I am noticing it is a little bit weak.

I am interested in getting that Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment now instead of the Soft-Liss mask. It sounds so much better. Should I still buy the kit? Or just get the Intelligent Brush and use some other clarifying poo. Did anyone use a different poo instead while using soft-liss, and how did it affect your results?


----------



## asiajohn16

I have been a lurker so long that I joined a while back but haven't really participated in many of the discussions, until now.

I have used Lasio's Brazilian Keratin Treatment- both the 4 day and 1 day.

I went to Lasio Studios to get the treatment done a number of times and paid $150.00 plus tip.  They charge based on the length and thickness of your hair.  The salon now has a half off deal every Wednesdays ($75.00).

It's true as was posted it take a high heat level to acheive the straight look and lock in the product.  I was also told that it is best to color your hair before you get the treatment in order for it to "take" better.  If you are opposed to coloring, natural (virgin) hair can use a cuticle opener before putting the treatment on to obtain straighter results.  

I have had my color done there and when I hair was virgin, I used the cuticle opener.  Both gave me great results in combination with the treatment.

In order to maintain the treatment you have to use sodium chloride free shampoo.  Before Lasio came out with their own shampoo and conditioner line, I used Ojon.

With the Lasio treatment I feel that I achieved straighter, silkier, longer lasting results than the other treatment I tried which was the Royal Keratin Brand treatment which left my hair hard and rough to the touch.

Hopefully this helps.  I will post pictures of my treatment so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Natural Glow

I washed my hair yesterday for the first time after SoftLiss and I'm in love. It was so soft I just put some Blended Cutie Butter Me Up and called it a day. (I hope that doesn't have salt in it cause I sure didn't check the ingredients) Anyway I had NO shrinkage and minimal frizz. Usually if I do a wash n go the next day my hair is super tangled but today it's not tangled at all. WOW


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I wasn't knocked out by the Silcon mix but the Biologe Hydratherapie Conditioning Balm  Silicon Mix will do in a pinch.  I do a co-wash with MillCreek Keratin and then use the Biologe Hydratherapie Conditioning Balm


----------



## ebonylocs

Stella B. said:


> . I know my hair and body is sensitive to a lot of things, so I will definitely be trying Zene-there is no formaldehyde or aldehydes in it, and supposedly nothing in it to harm the hair.???? I e-mailed Enrico the main contact guy in Brazil with a few questions about this product. I contacted him through the Zene escova website as listed above. He's very friendly, and doesn't mind answering questions. *When I asked about the straightening agent in the product, he said the active ingredient was keratin*, as formaldehyde use in products has been banned in Brazil for about 2 years now. The first ingredient on the Zene ingredient list is citric acid, (from corn?) which is not an aldehyde, but I'm suspecting it could be damaging if not handled correctly.



It seems that the marketers of a lot of BKT-type products will say that, but it's not really true. Because even though keratin is the ingredient we get the "benefit" from, when you ask for the active ingredient, what you want to know is what bonds the keratin to the hair. If there was nothing but keratin in the product, then it would be no different from any protein conditioner, and we would be able to use those like BKT.

Do you have the full ingredient list for the Zene? If they have no formaldehyde and no ether, I'm quite interested.


----------



## camerond

Hello LHCF,

My name is Cameron and I am a new user to the site 

After lurking for weeks I decided to join and share my BKT experience.
I did my hair with the Zene Escova Progress about one month ago (I chose Zene mainly because of price, Softliss was too pricey to ship to Toronto). I got great results! Swingy hair, soft etc etc, the process was long but since Zene is the 2 day formula not as long as the Softliss users.

Some notes:
My hair was relaxed and colored (the color was about 6 weeks old) and almost the same colour as my hair, dark brown; after the flat iron part my hair turned ORANGE! I was alarmed but it looked kinda cool *ha*, so I went with it.
After the 2 day wash, the color went back for the most part, but now it is definitely lighter than before.

I have a few questions though about hair treatments and BKT, I read the thread but just want to clarify/get suggestions:

1: I have some breakage and just purchased the ApHogee two step treatment, is this ok to use with BKT hair?

2: The ApHogee advises to use before a relaxer, but what about after a relaxer? I plan on relaxing next week and did not want to wash again beforehand.

Thanks in advance, this thread is great.

Edit to add:
Is anyone using Zene or the products sold on their site?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

camerond said:


> Hello LHCF,
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am a new user to the site
> 
> After lurking for weeks I decided to join and share my BKT experience.
> I did my hair with the Zene Escova Progress about one month ago (I chose Zene mainly because of price, Softliss was too pricey to ship to Toronto). I got great results! Swingy hair, soft etc etc, the process was long but since Zene is the 2 day formula not as long as the Softliss users.
> 
> Some notes:
> My hair was relaxed and colored (the color was about 6 weeks old) and almost the same colour as my hair, dark brown; after the flat iron part my hair turned ORANGE! I was alarmed but it looked kinda cool *ha*, so I went with it.
> After the 2 day wash, the color went back for the most part, but now it is definitely lighter than before.
> 
> I have a few questions though about hair treatments and BKT, I read the thread but just want to clarify/get suggestions:
> 
> 1: I have some breakage and just purchased the ApHogee two step treatment, is this ok to use with BKT hair?
> 
> 2: The ApHogee advises to use before a relaxer, but what about after a relaxer? I plan on relaxing next week and did not want to wash again beforehand.
> 
> Thanks in advance, this thread is great.
> 
> Edit to add:
> Is anyone using Zene or the products sold on their site?



Welcome!! 

I'm not the appointed BKT expert here, but I would hold off on that ApHogee 2 step and go with a more mild keratin reconstructor. There is one that one of our BKTers use by Rusk.  I use the MillCreek Keratin conditioner with no heat for about 45 mins then I follow with a moisture dc with a little bit of cones in it. My hair is a dream. Minimal breakage.  I do this kind of treatment at least once during my BKT run which is averaging around 6 weeks.

I would not recommend you use a heavy protein treatment at this time, if anything some of the ladies are using moisture to help check the breakage.

The other ladies will chime in soon... I just wanted to put the breaks on you with that 2 Step! That might cause disaster, I wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

camerond said:


> Hello LHCF,
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am a new user to the site
> 
> After lurking for weeks I decided to join and share my BKT experience.
> I did my hair with the Zene Escova Progress about one month ago (I chose Zene mainly because of price, Softliss was too pricey to ship to Toronto). I got great results! Swingy hair, soft etc etc, the process was long but since Zene is the 2 day formula not as long as the Softliss users.
> 
> Some notes:
> My hair was relaxed and colored (the color was about 6 weeks old) and almost the same colour as my hair, dark brown; after the flat iron part my hair turned ORANGE! I was alarmed but it looked kinda cool *ha*, so I went with it.
> After the 2 day wash, the color went back for the most part, but now it is definitely lighter than before.
> 
> I have a few questions though about hair treatments and BKT, I read the thread but just want to clarify/get suggestions:
> 
> 1: I have some breakage and just purchased the ApHogee two step treatment, is this ok to use with BKT hair?
> 
> 2: The ApHogee advises to use before a relaxer, but what about after a relaxer? *I plan on relaxing next week and did not want to wash again beforehand.
> *
> Thanks in advance, this thread is great.
> 
> Edit to add:
> Is anyone using Zene or the products sold on their site?



I forgot to mention, according to our BKT wisdom, it would  have been better to do the relaxer before the BKT for two reasons.

1) It helps the BKT take better.

2) When you do a relaxer or a touch up you will strip your BKT because of the chemicals in the relaxer itself and the Sodium Sulfate (SLS) shampoo you will have to use to neutralize your hair after the relaxer. Is it possible for you to wait a few weeks 

Also if your hair is breaking right now I would solve that issue first before adding a new chemical into the mix. That's just me, I'm scary!!


----------



## camerond

^^ Thanks. I did do my first BKT after my relaxer; I was also thinking to give up the BKT until I got my hair in better condition as well.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Sui Topi said:


> I'm ready now! My baby girl came out August 5th so I am now ready to meet those SoftLiss fumes. My only issue is I have been emailing them to find out about shipping info as I live in Toronto and have gotten no response. I am going to just call them tomorrow at lunch time. I am planning to get my virgin, natural hair professionally colored, come home, (most likely not the same day because I am so busy at home, but I would love it if I could) BKT and then get my friend's stylist friend to give my hair a light trim and shaping. I haven't shaped my hair since I grew out my BC so my straight hair looks really bad. Not to mention I have horrible, single strand knotted ends to get rid of.
> 
> This whole summer, I've just been doing conditioner washes and braid outs but now that it is starting to get cooler, I prefer a more polished look...lol no more beach hair and I am really excited. I just need to do some protein treatments because I think my hair is a little on the over moisturized side. During the end of my pregnancy I pretty much had to put my hair on the back burner and do minimal maintenance and I am noticing it is a little bit weak.
> 
> I am interested in getting that Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment now instead of the Soft-Liss mask. It sounds so much better. Should I still buy the kit? Or just get the Intelligent Brush and use some other clarifying poo. Did anyone use a different poo instead while using soft-liss, and how did it affect your results?



:creatures  Yay !!  A new baby  girl!   And your trying to do your hair!  Bless you I wish I were there to help.

I haven't tried that Rusk Keratin but it sounds fabulous!  :ha: Fab will come and tell you in a minute!


----------



## ChocoKitty

ebonylocs said:


> It seems that the marketers of a lot of BKT-type products will say that, but it's not really true. Because even though keratin is the ingredient we get the "benefit" from, when you ask for the active ingredient, what you want to know is what bonds the keratin to the hair. If there was nothing but keratin in the product, then it would be no different from any protein conditioner, and we would be able to use those like BKT.
> 
> Do you have the full ingredient list for the Zene? If they have no formaldehyde and no ether, I'm quite interested.


 
Here's the ingredient list for Zene.

Zene Escova Progress Ingredients:

Aqua
Glyoxlic Acid
Cylomethicone
Cocodimonium Hydroxpropyl
Hydrolyzed Keratin
Hydrolyzed Keratin
Ceteraryl Alcohol
Cetyl Alcohol
Diisopropyl Adipate
Coffee Arabica Extract
Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate
Ethylhexyl Triazone
Isodecyl Neopentaoate
Cydodextrin
Polyquaternium 55
Glycerin
Hydroxyethyl Ceteamidopropyldimonium Chloride
Behenyl Alcohol
Isocetyl Alcohol
Quaternium 70
Propylene Glycol
Dimethyl
Methyl Siloxane
C11-C15 Ethoxlatedsecondary Alcohol
Disodium Louriminodipropionate
Tocopheryl Phosphates
Dimethylpadamidopropyl
Loudimonium Tosylate
Oxybenzone
Lauroyl Lysine
Glycine N-Acetil Cystein
Arginine HC1
Polyquaternium 44
Sodium PCA
Cetrimonium Chloride
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
Quaternium 91
Cetrimonium Methosulfate
Isopropyl Myrislate
Oleth-10
Acetylated Lanolin Alcohol
Cetyl Acetate
Phenoxethanol
Methylparaben
Oropylparaben
Ethylparaben
Butylparaben
Parfum


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ChocoKitty said:


> Here's the ingredient list for Zene.
> 
> Zene Escova Progress Ingredients:
> 
> Aqua
> Glyoxlic Acid
> Cylomethicone
> Cocodimonium Hydroxpropyl
> Hydrolyzed Keratin
> Hydrolyzed Keratin
> Ceteraryl Alcohol
> Cetyl Alcohol
> Diisopropyl Adipate
> Coffee Arabica Extract
> Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate
> Ethylhexyl Triazone
> Isodecyl Neopentaoate
> Cydodextrin
> Polyquaternium 55
> Glycerin
> Hydroxyethyl Ceteamidopropyldimonium Chloride
> Behenyl Alcohol
> Isocetyl Alcohol
> Quaternium 70
> Propylene Glycol
> Dimethyl
> Methyl Siloxane
> C11-C15 Ethoxlatedsecondary Alcohol
> Disodium Louriminodipropionate
> Tocopheryl Phosphates
> Dimethylpadamidopropyl
> Loudimonium Tosylate
> Oxybenzone
> Lauroyl Lysine
> Glycine N-Acetil Cystein
> Arginine HC1
> Polyquaternium 44
> Sodium PCA
> Cetrimonium Chloride
> Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
> Quaternium 91
> Cetrimonium Methosulfate
> Isopropyl Myrislate
> Oleth-10
> Acetylated Lanolin Alcohol
> Cetyl Acetate
> Phenoxethanol
> Methylparaben
> Oropylparaben
> Ethylparaben
> Butylparaben
> Parfum



Holy cow, can we have one of our resident chemists translate that to regular English please? :scratchch


----------



## ChocoKitty

AtlantaJJ said:


> Holy cow, can we have one of our resident chemists translate that to regular English please? :scratchch


 
This might be helpful... http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/index.php

"Formaldehyde is frequently identified in these products through the names of its derivatives, such as quaternium-15, formalin, formalina, octyl aldehyde, methanediol, formic aldehyde, aldehyde formique, capryl aldehyde, methylene glycol, ethyl, methanol, methyl aldehyde, imidazolidinyl urea, diazolidinyl, morbicid acid, and oxymethylene, amongst others. "

Taken from
http://www.verticalsinhair.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=Messages;action=display;num=1219800554


----------



## Sui Topi

camerond said:


> Hello LHCF,
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am a new user to the site
> 
> After lurking for weeks I decided to join and share my BKT experience.
> I did my hair with the Zene Escova Progress about one month ago (I chose Zene mainly because of price, Softliss was too pricey to ship to Toronto). I got great results! Swingy hair, soft etc etc, the process was long but since Zene is the 2 day formula not as long as the Softliss users.
> 
> Some notes:
> My hair was relaxed and colored (the color was about 6 weeks old) and almost the same colour as my hair, dark brown; after the flat iron part my hair turned ORANGE! I was alarmed but it looked kinda cool *ha*, so I went with it.
> After the 2 day wash, the color went back for the most part, but now it is definitely lighter than before.
> 
> I have a few questions though about hair treatments and BKT, I read the thread but just want to clarify/get suggestions:
> 
> 1: I have some breakage and just purchased the ApHogee two step treatment, is this ok to use with BKT hair?
> 
> 2: The ApHogee advises to use before a relaxer, but what about after a relaxer? I plan on relaxing next week and did not want to wash again beforehand.
> 
> Thanks in advance, this thread is great.
> 
> Edit to add:
> Is anyone using Zene or the products sold on their site?



Sigh, now I am off to research Zene. I'm in Toronto too lol and I didn't get a chance to call Soft-Liss today, but if there is a better option than $40 shipping, and it does work, I would be interested. 

I am natural but would like to color before doing the BKT. I am planning to do like a dark auburn red color. Do you think it will flare up too lol? Or is that because of the relaxer and everything. Also When you say it went back is it the same but just kinda more vibrant lol?


And just to double check, it really made a difference in your hair?


----------



## camerond

Yes, I see a real difference in the hair, in terms of the softness and texture and it _felt_ better, but the breakage has not really lessened much. I would try a patch test w/ the hair color though, orange hair ain't for everyone


----------



## Sui Topi

I know you have a relaxer, but did you notice it straightening your hair even more? I don't understand that they don't have formaldehyde or ether in it but it still does the same thing as the others. Or is there ether and I just don't know its scientific name ... I don't like their website lol it is so unprofessional. It leaves so much grey area in it's explanations.






But if you used it, I think I would try it too.
















Maybe I could let you do a patch test for me on like a 1 inch piece of hair with a little of yours after I color my hair and if it works out then I would order a bottle. :scratchch


If you want to of course.


Yes, I'm asking....Pretty pleeeeeease!


----------



## camerond

Sui Topi said:


> I know you have a relaxer, but did you notice it straightening your hair even more? I don't understand that they don't have formaldehyde or ether in it but it still does the same thing as the others. Or is there ether and I just don't know its scientific name ... I don't like their website lol it is so unprofessional. It leaves so much grey area in it's explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you used it, I think I would try it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could let you do a patch test for me on like a 1 inch piece of hair with a little of yours after I color my hair and if it works out then I would order a bottle. :scratchch
> 
> 
> If you want to of course.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm asking....Pretty pleeeeeease!


Me??! I am no hairdresser, just a do-it-yourselfer. If you want I could though and yes it made my hair straighter, very noticeable even with the relaxer.


----------



## Stella B.

ebonylocs said:


> It seems that the marketers of a lot of BKT-type products will say that, but it's not really true. Because even though keratin is the ingredient we get the "benefit" from, when you ask for the active ingredient, what you want to know is what bonds the keratin to the hair. If there was nothing but keratin in the product, then it would be no different from any protein conditioner, and we would be able to use those like BKT.
> 
> Do you have the full ingredient list for the Zene? If they have no formaldehyde and no ether, I'm quite interested.



No formaldehyde, or ether. I'm not a scientist, but I'm guessing the ingredient that replaces the formaldehyde in Zene would be the glyoxlic acid aka citric acid. Just the word acid scares me, and it's the second ingredient on the list, so that means this forms the base of the treatment. 
 On this link here it says there is nothing harmful in this treatment
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103908965/Zene_Escova_Progress_by_Niasi.html  but it looks like the manufacturer of the product is stating this through the seller. I'm sure it could be potentially harmful, just like any other BKT, if used incorrectly, mixed with the wrong products, or directions were not followed. Thanks chocokitty for that Zene ingredient list-you beat me to it! It is extensive, but you could always do your own google research like I did on each ingredient that you're not sure about.
Anyway, I did mention that I had e-mailed Enrico (Zene contact person) with a few questions in June because my interest and curiosity had been peaked too), and here are his responses in blue:


Thanks for your interest and your questions. I'll attempt to answer them in the order they came...

What is the active ingredient in Zene? What are the ingredients?
1. The active ingredient in Zene Escova Progress is Keratin. I've attached the full ingredients list to this email. (he did, but it's already been posted here by chocokitty)

Is the use of formaldehyde prohibited in hair products of this type in your country?
2. Yes, Formaldehyde has become a heavily controlled substance here in Brazil.  While some products are still available they have to have a cigarette-style warning on the container and in truth, nobody buys them.

Can shampoos containing sodium chloride be used with this treatment, or should all shampoos with the word sodium________ be avoided?
3. Absolutely avoid as many products as possible which contain any ingredients with the word Sodium in them. Sodium is another word for salt, which leaches Keratin from the hair normally and does the same when you use Keratin conditioning treatments.

Can I still use henna with this treatment?
4. When it comes to any coloring product, we suggest waiting 5-7 days, before using. But its absolutely not a problem to use henna. By the way, we suggest you don't use a colouring treatment one week before using Zene too.

Must I use a 470 degree iron to straighten my hair? I'm afraid of heat damage.
5. A 360 degree iron will work fine. Just make sure you get your hair straight when you use them after applying the treatment.

That's about it, but if you have any more queries, please free free to get back to me.

My suggestion is to hit him up with your own questions, ladies if you're interested. His address is on the Zene Escova Progress website at http://www.escovaprogress.com under contacts.


----------



## MissRissa

hmmmm the zene escova one has you applying to damp hair also.   dag nabit, now im gonna have to look into this one.


----------



## Stella B.

camerond said:


> Hello LHCF,
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am a new user to the site
> 
> After lurking for weeks I decided to join and share my BKT experience.
> I did my hair with the Zene Escova Progress about one month ago (I chose Zene mainly because of price, Softliss was too pricey to ship to Toronto). I got great results! Swingy hair, soft etc etc, the process was long but since Zene is the 2 day formula not as long as the Softliss users.
> 
> Some notes:
> My hair was relaxed and colored (the color was about 6 weeks old) and almost the same colour as my hair, dark brown; after the flat iron part my hair turned ORANGE! I was alarmed but it looked kinda cool *ha*, so I went with it.
> After the 2 day wash, the color went back for the most part, but now it is definitely lighter than before.
> 
> I have a few questions though about hair treatments and BKT, I read the thread but just want to clarify/get suggestions:
> 
> 1: I have some breakage and just purchased the ApHogee two step treatment, is this ok to use with BKT hair?
> 
> 2: The ApHogee advises to use before a relaxer, but what about after a relaxer? I plan on relaxing next week and did not want to wash again beforehand.
> 
> Thanks in advance, this thread is great.
> 
> Edit to add:
> Is anyone using Zene or the products sold on their site?



Hi! Looks like we'll have to be Zene buddies once I do the treatment! I did order it already, and need to collect a few more supplies for the job. I'll probably do it towards the end of the month. I am so glad you are liking your results. The part about your hair turning orange----mine will probably do the same thing, because my grays turn orangey, when I henna! I'm sorry you're experiencing some breakage (hope its not too severe) but I don't know if Apoghee 2 step protein treatment would help at this point. I'm thinking that the BKT is really similar to a hard core protein treatment, (in that it is mostly protein, and fused into the hair with heat????)applying another protein treatment on top of that one might not be what your hair needs right now. Since I don't even have the BKT yet, I suggest you listen to the pros on here that have experienced the after effects of the treatment on the hair. I did order the Bio Extractus products to use after the BKT; haven't used them yet, but some contain sulfates, and one of the shampoos contains sodium chloride!!! I'm gonna need to find out about that one..
I have a question for ya- Did you need to use gloves, and a fan? I know there had to be some fumes of some kind, right? And did you blow dry, or towel dry? Thanks, and I'll be coming back in here later with more questions for you!!!!!!


----------



## Stella B.

MissRissa said:


> hmmmm the zene escova one has you applying to damp hair also.   dag nabit, now im gonna have to look into this one.



Yes, its all about options. I'm not saying one treatment is better than the other, because of its ingredients. I just wanted to share another way of achieving the BKT if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## PinkSkates

Sui Topi said:


> I'm ready now! My baby girl came out August 5th so I am now ready to meet those SoftLiss fumes. My only issue is I have been emailing them to find out about shipping info as I live in Toronto and have gotten no response. I am going to just call them tomorrow at lunch time. I am planning to get my virgin, natural hair professionally colored, come home, (most likely not the same day because I am so busy at home, but I would love it if I could) BKT and then get my friend's stylist friend to give my hair a light trim and shaping. I haven't shaped my hair since I grew out my BC so my straight hair looks really bad. Not to mention I have horrible, single strand knotted ends to get rid of.
> 
> This whole summer, I've just been doing conditioner washes and braid outs but now that it is starting to get cooler, I prefer a more polished look...lol no more beach hair and I am really excited. I just need to do some protein treatments because I think my hair is a little on the over moisturized side. During the end of my pregnancy I pretty much had to put my hair on the back burner and do minimal maintenance and I am noticing it is a little bit weak.
> 
> I am interested in getting that Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment now instead of the Soft-Liss mask. It sounds so much better. Should I still buy the kit? Or just get the Intelligent Brush and use some other clarifying poo. Did anyone use a different poo instead while using soft-liss, and how did it affect your results?


 
*Awww...now this is the best part of this thread, congratulations on your new baby girl!*


----------



## camerond

Hi Stella, Welp, I didn't listen to the pros *womp* and I figured since my BKT is over 5 weeks old I was ok to go ahead with the 2 step treatment. But...my hair came out great, the breakage is gone, my hair was really bad and while the BKT made it soft and swingy; I felt I needed to work on the breakage first. What I decided is to leave the BKT alone for a few months and do the 2 Step every 6 weeks before my relaxers instead.

As for the BKT with Zene, I used gloves, the fumes were pretty bad during the flat iron but not unbearable, I had a fan on and it was good enough. I also noticed that some of the products for Bio Extratus have no-no ingredients, I use them but I use other products as well, I only like the the post shampoo, conditioner and the leave in conditioner, the other thing in the jar is ok but it leaves my hair a little stiff. If I order the Zene again, I dont think I will go with the Bio Extratus.

Let me know your results!


----------



## camerond

Sui Topi said:


> I'm ready now! My baby girl came out August 5th so I am now ready to meet those SoftLiss fumes. My only issue is I have been emailing them to find out about shipping info as I live in Toronto and have gotten no response. I am going to just call them tomorrow at lunch time. I am planning to get my virgin, natural hair professionally colored, come home, (most likely not the same day because I am so busy at home, but I would love it if I could) BKT and then get my friend's stylist friend to give my hair a light trim and shaping. I haven't shaped my hair since I grew out my BC so my straight hair looks really bad. Not to mention I have horrible, single strand knotted ends to get rid of.
> 
> This whole summer, I've just been doing conditioner washes and braid outs but now that it is starting to get cooler, I prefer a more polished look...lol no more beach hair and I am really excited. I just need to do some protein treatments because I think my hair is a little on the over moisturized side. During the end of my pregnancy I pretty much had to put my hair on the back burner and do minimal maintenance and I am noticing it is a little bit weak.
> 
> I am interested in getting that Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment now instead of the Soft-Liss mask. It sounds so much better. Should I still buy the kit? Or just get the Intelligent Brush and use some other clarifying poo. Did anyone use a different poo instead while using soft-liss, and how did it affect your results?


 
Since you are in Toronto, where do you get your hair products? Do you order online? I find the cost to ship here is just ghastly and I am mad I just can't waltz into Zellers and get what I want. Sally's isn't that bad though, I don't find the more unique products in the black hair care stores and I am upset that most salons are still using products like Motions.

ETA: I just saw that you had a baby RIF, CONGRATS!


----------



## Stella B.

PinkSkates said:


> *Awww...now this is the best part of this thread, congratulations on your new baby girl!*



You're absolutely right, PinkSkates-congratulations to SuiTopi on that new baby girl! I can't imagine she'd have time to be even thinking about her hair, let alone a BKT!  Now Pinkskates, you peeped in here so fast and left this thread, I didn't have time to thank you for the lead on the Zene escova Progress. I first read about it on *your website* after your first BKT. I know you didn't use Zene, but you did point it out as something you might try in the future. You started me to thinking about checking into it, and I did. Your siggy pic is drool worthy, and your hair looks fabulous! Are you ready for your next BKT treatment yet? I'm trying to keep up with all you BKT queens!!!!


----------



## PinkSkates

Stella B. said:


> You're absolutely right, PinkSkates-congratulations to SuiTopi on that new baby girl! I can't imagine she'd have time to be even thinking about her hair, let alone a BKT! Now Pinkskates, you peeped in here so fast and left this thread, I didn't have time to thank you for the lead on the Zene escova Progress. I first read about it on *your website* after your first BKT. I know you didn't use Zene, but you did point it out as something you might try in the future. You started me to thinking about checking into it, and I did. Your siggy pic is drool worthy, and your hair looks fabulous! Are you ready for your next BKT treatment yet? I'm trying to keep up with all you BKT queens!!!!


 
Thank you Stella B and you're very welcome. I'm so happy that the information was helpful!
I will probably do another BKT in late October or November. During the summer months I wear my hair in its natural state, so I'm still enjoying seeing a lot of texture in my hair. 

I recently had a MJ party and I wore my hair like diana ross and received so many compliments. Now that they've blown my head up...I'm thinking that I may not want my hair silky straight for a long while.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey guys... 
My beloved Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment .. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rusk-Pro-Elemen...in_0?hash=item5ad32f29b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

A liter for 25.99 plus free shipping..

Oh don't forget to go to www.bing.com/cashback.. it's only 8% now for ebay... but erry little bit counts...

Look up like "ipod" just so you can get to ebay with the 8% showing.. you have to do buy it now.. when you purchase.. the 8% goes back into your paypal!!!


----------



## Sui Topi

camerond said:


> Me??! I am no hairdresser, just a do-it-yourselfer. If you want I could though and yes it made my hair straighter, very noticeable even with the relaxer.



lol I would trust a fellow LHCFer more than a stylist anyway! Thank you so much lol I will PM you when I finally get to color my hair. 



camerond said:


> Since you are in Toronto, where do you get your hair products? Do you order online? I find the cost to ship here is just ghastly and I am mad I just can't waltz into Zellers and get what I want. Sally's isn't that bad though, I don't find the more unique products in the black hair care stores and I am upset that most salons are still using products like Motions.
> 
> ETA: I just saw that you had a baby RIF, CONGRATS!



Thank you, and thank you to everyone else lol. She is still in that sleeping/eating all the time phase so I figure if I space this out over 2 days lol and make sure her belly is full she will be okay.

The products I'm using now are like Mane N Tail conditioner which I get from walmart, that Pantene Nature fusion moisturizing conditioner which you can get anywhere, and grapeseed oil which I got from Loblaws lol. I told you, my regimen is soo super simplified right now lol. When I do want to go crazy, I usually buy natural products which I get from this health food store in Parkway Mall at Victoria Park and Ellesmere. Oh! I bought a jar of ORS hair mayo but you can get that from any hair store. On Yonge I think its near Yonge and Shepphard but not yet Finch, near North York Centre, there's a Honey Fig store. I never went in before, but if you look at their website www.Honeyfig.com, they have some cool looking stuff. I think they had a meet up there last year.


----------



## ksk_xs

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys...
> My beloved Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment ..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rusk-Pro-Elemen...in_0?hash=item5ad32f29b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> A liter for 25.99 plus free shipping..
> 
> Oh don't forget to go to www.bing.com/cashback.. it's only 8% now for ebay... but erry little bit counts...
> 
> Look up like "ipod" just so you can get to ebay with the 8% showing.. you have to do buy it now.. when you purchase.. the 8% goes back into your paypal!!!



Fab you should be ashamed of yourself. Now I wanna try this-you could've said something about it last month when the liters were 2 for $15.


----------



## *fabulosity*

ksk_xs said:


> Fab you should be ashamed of yourself. Now I wanna try this-you could've said something about it last month when the liters were 2 for $15.


 
LMAO... when was that!!!???!

I love it. You must have it. Read..
<<Get it now>>


----------



## Tafa01

Fab, I ordered a liter yesterday night (not from ebay). I also got the shampoo...do you use it?


----------



## Tafa01

Sui Topi, Congrats for your sweet baby


----------



## *fabulosity*

Tafa01 said:


> Fab, I ordered a liter yesterday night (not from ebay). I also got the shampoo...do you use it?


 
I said I wasn't going to buy it.. but I had a beautyfirst coupon for $20 off $60 purchase so I got the poo and con.. yesterday.. 

Have not used it yet... every time I try to scale back... it keeps on coming back...


----------



## ksk_xs

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO... when was that!!!???!
> 
> I love it. You must have it. Read..
> <<Get it now>>


August and July at Beauty Alliance. I just realize I still had a free bottle from cosmoprof-I had a whole gift set that I think I may have thrown away. Now I need to find my trusty BA calendar and see if they'll be having the sale again.


----------



## ebonylocs

camerond said:


> Yes, I see a real difference in the hair, in terms of the softness and texture and it _felt_ better, but the breakage has not really lessened much. I would try a patch test w/ the hair color though, orange hair ain't for everyone


Camerond,
What were you hoping to achieve with Zene, and did you achieve it.

I ask because you were already relaxed, plus it doesn't seem to have helped the strength of your hair. In fact you are planning to get your hair in better condition before doing it again. I thought the point of using it was that it gets your hair in good condition.

I'm transitioning, and hoping to use it for strength and manageability (less tangles). Will it help me achieve that?


----------



## camerond

ebonylocs said:


> Camerond,
> What were you hoping to achieve with Zene, and did you achieve it.
> 
> I ask because you were already relaxed, plus it doesn't seem to have helped the strength of your hair. In fact you are planning to get your hair in better condition before doing it again. I thought the point of using it was that it gets your hair in good condition.
> 
> I'm transitioning, and hoping to use it for strength and manageability (less tangles). Will it help me achieve that?



Well that's it, I thought it would help with the breakage somewhat and it didn't. I like how it looked with it in though *shrug* and it felt really soft.


----------



## sheba1

camerond said:


> Well that's it, I thought it would help with the breakage somewhat and it didn't. I like how it looked with it in though *shrug* and it felt really soft.



Brittany, a member here and one of the BKT pioneers has grown her severely damaged hair out using BKT.  She'd said the same, that BKT won't save previously damaged hair, but it will allow you to hold onto length as your gradually trim it away.  She has almost a completely new head of hair since she started her BKT about 18 months ago.  She had applied a texturizer followed by a curly perm that caused much damage.  She's gradually trimmed away the damage while using the BKT to keep the healthy hair that grew in thriving even while she uses heat and only occassionally protective styles.

You can see more about her story on her youtube here.


----------



## Dak

I don't know if it's been said before, but I wonder if the reason some are experiencing breakage is because so many of the products that we used to use with success are not compatible with the BKT. 

I believe Aveda DR helped me maintain the health of my hair and I know I was really at a loss finding out I could not longer use it.  It's been hit or miss since then, I'm making myself use at least half of the product I now have, before I order the Rusk Keratin conditioner (thanks so much for the reviews Fab!)


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I've washed my hair 2 times this week. 

My hair is so soft and silky feeling. It feels very moisturized. The kinky curly works well with it. Mixed Chicks... I'm not really a huge fan of, as of yet. My Silk Elements Mositurizing Conditioner or treatment works REALLY well with it 

I airdried my hair last night without product so I can flat iron it later today. LOVE it.

I will get the Rusk treatment, ONCE I get rid of all these products in my house. 
There's a girl on base who lurks here and just BC'd she might want some stuff.


----------



## MarieB

Dak said:


> I don't know if it's been said before, but I wonder if the reason some are experiencing breakage is because so many of the products that we used to use with success are not compatible with the BKT.
> 
> I believe Aveda DR helped me maintain the health of my hair and I know I was really at a loss finding out I could not longer use it. It's been hit or miss since then, I'm making myself use at least half of the product I now have, before I order the Rusk Keratin conditioner (thanks so much for the reviews Fab!)


 
Same here, as far as not being able to use the same products. I have given away about 80 percent of my stash because I can no longer use it. The stuff I've kept, I use way less of than I did pre-BKT, and I've added a few things. I am shampooing waaay less, and that has definitely helped with breakage. I am now about 6 months post, and trying to keep my cool and avoid touching up. I really want to transition, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## camerond

sheba1 said:


> Brittany, a member here and one of the BKT pioneers has grown her severely damaged hair out using BKT.  She'd said the same, that BKT won't save previously damaged hair, but it will allow you to hold onto length as your gradually trim it away.  She has almost a completely new head of hair since she started her BKT about 18 months ago.  She had applied a texturizer followed by a curly perm that caused much damage.  She's gradually trimmed away the damage while using the BKT to keep the healthy hair that grew in thriving even while she uses heat and only occassionally protective styles.
> 
> You can see more about her story on her youtube here.



Never thought about that, I am going to see how my hair is after the relax and the 2-step protein and rethink holding off on the BKT.


----------



## LoveCraze

yodie said:


> I've searched and searched and searched and STILL cannot find anything negative on BKT. I'm definitely going to get this done. Just a matter of time. I may wait until school lets out in June, so I can wear my own hair around the house for at least two days and then hop back into my sew in. Speaking of which, is anyone wearing a sew in with BKT?


 
Wow you were doing the same thing I was doing. I was also wondering if anyone has experienced any negative effects from doing BKT? All I hear is good results. I was also wondering if BKT's would be good for those who are transitioning from relaxed hair to natural hair? Any thoughts anybody?


----------



## yodie

StephElise said:


> Wow you were doing the same thing I was doing. I was also wondering if anyone has experienced any negative effects from doing BKT? All I hear is good results. I was also wondering if BKT's would be good for those who are transitioning from relaxed hair to natural hair? Any thoughts anybody?


 
Hi, StephElise.  Not sure you read the entire thread, but I posted my experience.  I experimented with BKT (2 or 3 times) on a section of my hair and decided not to do it again. 

You should try experimenting with a section of your hair to see how it works for you. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ansun

Well I did the BKT last week and had mixed results. During the process I shed a LOT of hair. By the time I had finished flat ironing, it was soft, smooth, bouncy and had unbelievable shine. A few days later I cowashed with HE Hydralicious and air dried. So far so good, it dried easily and I had less shrinkage. I did two french braids and by the next morning it was stretched out enough that I didn't need to blow dry. I straightened and again had a lot of shedding and some breakage. 

At this point I'm not sure whether I should continue with the BKT or wash it out. I like the manageability but I'm scared of continued breakage or shedding. I could just not use any heat. Would a protein treatment help?


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, StephElise, Brittany had success with sew ins in between BKTs.  I have a sew-in in now (my first one!) but I miss cowashing too much.  I'm going to remove my tracks, make a wig with some hi quality hair and continue to cowash daily throughout the fall and winter.  I haven't decided if I'll BKT in between or not.  I don't think so.  I think I'll save my BKT for my summer months when I'm manipulating my hair the most.  I love that it helps with manageability and lessens single strand knots for me.

Hey there, Ansun.  I think you'll be ok when you wash your BKT out.  Do a great big moisturizing DC when you do.  How do you normally style?  Are you a PSer?


----------



## LoveCraze

Yes I just caught up with this very long thread. LOL And I also did see where you posted your results from the treatment. Right now I would say that my hair is in fairly good condition considering I am transitioning. I'll just wait and ponder this option for a little longer before deciding anything. But yes, perhaps testing on a small section would be the best thing to do as well. Thanks for replying.


----------



## ansun

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Ansun.  I think you'll be ok when you wash your BKT out.  Do a great big moisturizing DC when you do.  How do you normally style?  Are you a PSer?


 
I'm not sure what a PSer is? But I normally straighten every two weeks and wash every week. In between I usually do a bantu knot out. I used to have a big problem with shedding but that stopped when I started moisturizing regularly. I don't know whether the shedding/breakage could be due to me not straightening properly? Could it be the damaged ends just breaking off? 
btw thanks for the help!


----------



## MarieB

ansun said:


> I'm not sure what a PSer is? But I normally straighten every two weeks and wash every week. In between I usually do a bantu knot out. I used to have a big problem with shedding but that stopped when I started moisturizing regularly. I don't know whether the shedding/breakage could be due to me not straightening properly? Could it be the damaged ends just breaking off?
> btw thanks for the help!


 
PSer=Protective Styler


----------



## *fabulosity*

OK BKT Divas... Your resident PJ is doing another experiment!!!
So I often wander through ebay looking at samples to try for BKT..
So I found these products...

http://www.dreamhairkeratin.com/products.html

They come in morrocan, acai, and cacao.. 
Course I sent them a note asking a bazillion questions. The rep, Anna, contacted me today and she answered all of my questions. 

You can wash it out the same day or 24 hours later; whatever you prefer.
It contains 2% formaldehyde. 
The only difference between them is the scent..morrocan smells like honey.. acai is fruity (her favorite one) and cacao obviously smells like chocolate.

I didn't want to invest in a $200  33 oz bottle; so I asked her how much I could try. She is sending 2 oz samples for $10 each. Plus 6.95 shipping.. so I got all 3 to try and  will report back to you all.

Here's her info if you want to try it.. I'm not sure if this is her work phone business phone number or what.. but they are in Florida...so you Florida girls might be able to pick it up!

Anna 
561-502-9664


----------



## ansun

MarieB said:


> PSer=Protective Styler


ooh thanks. I usually wear my hear in a bun, yes.

I decided to wash out the BKT and clarified about 4 times. Unfortunately it looks like there is still some treatment which remains?


----------



## sheba1

ansun said:


> ooh thanks. I usually wear my hear in a bun, yes.
> 
> I decided to wash out the BKT and clarified about 4 times. Unfortunately it looks like there is still some treatment which remains?



Wow, I'm so surprised you decided to clarify immediately following your first wash.  You didn't want to try a deep condition?  See if you liked the treatment?  Especially since the hard part (the application) had passed.


----------



## ansun

sheba1 said:


> Wow, I'm so surprised you decided to clarify immediately following your first wash.  You didn't want to try a deep condition?  See if you liked the treatment?  Especially since the hard part (the application) had passed.



Well tbh I was afraid that I would continue to shed / continue to have breakage. I was just really discouraged. I didn't know whether the hair that was breaking was damaged/not. I think maybe because my application was a bit iffy that might have affected the results a bit. I usually do my own hair but I got my sis to help me with the BKT. After the product was applied (I used Original Keratin) I could barely sit through the blow drying because the steam/heat were so intense. I think the problem really lay in the straightening. We were using a Sedu and the results were kinda meh, my ends looked really good but 2-3 inches of my roots were kinda bushy/ stiff/bouffant. 

Long story short I went over with the flat iron two days later and finally got those great results that I was expecting. I think this might have contributed to the breakage because I really had to tug at the roots and by this time the treatment had dried stiff.


----------



## sheba1

Aww man, Ansun.  I really think if you'd given it a good cowash and DC'd with moisture you'd have been good to go.  My hair was a puffy mess after my first treatment (well... after every treatment, really) until that first wash.  It's after the first wash that I experience the magic.  Never with the product in


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I haven't had a chance to do my roots touch up yet but I found the perfect in-the-mean-time answer.  I found that the Hairveda Hydramoist makes my roots "bow down" and I can comb my hair and make the perfect smooth bun with no snap crackle or pop now!

I'm getting a gallon of this stuff. I used to hate it before my bkt and it's still sticky, but it makes my roots tame, which is all I want when I'm bunning.  There is no friction between my straight and natural hair when I use the spray 

I'm in the stretching game now. This is all I needed.  I'm going to have "hair down my back" soon, as my mother used to say


----------



## camerond

I am such a total noob, I need a dictionary to post here, what is this stretch thing of which you all speak? I have searched but can't find a definition.

Tks yall


----------



## AtlantaJJ

camerond said:


> I am such a total noob, I need a dictionary to post here, what is this stretch thing of which you all speak? I have searched but can't find a definition.
> 
> Tks yall


There a bazillion threads on stretching and the techniques used to complete successful stretches.  In a nutshell, it's extending the length of time between relaxer touch ups so that you have more new growth to touch up which helps prevent overlap/over processing of the hair which is a major culprit in hair breakage.  Stretching is a tool to help with length retention.  The trick is to stretch without breakage by managing the new growth between stretching.


----------



## camerond

AtlantaJJ said:


> There a bazillion threads on stretching and the techniques used to complete successful stretches. In a nutshell, it's extending the length of time between relaxer touch ups so that you have more new growth to touch up which helps prevent overlap/over processing of the hair which is a major culprit in hair breakage. Stretching is a tool to help with length retention. The trick is to stretch without breakage by managing the new growth between stretching.


Thanks, I had a feeling, I was wondering if there was a specific product involved.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

camerond said:


> Thanks, I had a feeling, I was wondering if there was a specific product involved.


There are so many methods, products, ways to do this. I will post more when I get to the office..I'm running out the door now.

It all depends on your hair type, protective styling methods, etc. Stretching is an art and some science! LOL


----------



## ansun

sheba1 said:


> Aww man, Ansun.  I really think if you'd given it a good cowash and DC'd with moisture you'd have been good to go.  My hair was a puffy mess after my first treatment (well... after every treatment, really) until that first wash.  It's after the first wash that I experience the magic.  Never with the product in



thanks a lot for your advice! I will keep it in mind for the next time that I do the treatment.

does anyone know if the treament has an expiration date?


----------



## MarieB

Don't hold me to it, but it seems like I read somewhere on this thread, many, many, many moons ago, that the product is good for about a year after the first time it is opened, which, I think is why so many people opt for the smaller containers when ordering (price is, of course, also a factor in the current economy).


----------



## Keen

Hi Ladies. I haven't been on this thread for a minute...

I went to get a treatment at a salon. I didn't want to go but my sister wanted me to come with her. I told the stylist not to shampoo my hair because she didn't have any sulfate free shampoo. Whatever she did to my hair strip out my BKT a lot. I can tell it's not totally strip because of how my ends look but it doesn't have that soft silky feeling anymore. It must be something she did because the change was overnight. 

I guess BKT hair is not too compatible with beauty salons. From now on, I'll be washing my own hair. If breakage come back, I will do another application.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Keen said:


> Hi Ladies. I haven't been on this thread for a minute...
> 
> I went to get a treatment at a salon. I didn't want to go but my sister wanted me to come with her. I told the stylist not to shampoo my hair because she didn't have any sulfate free shampoo. Whatever she did to my hair strip out my BKT a lot. I can tell it's not totally strip because of how my ends look but it doesn't have that soft silky feeling anymore. It must be something she did because the change was overnight.
> 
> I guess BKT hair is not too compatible with beauty salons. From now on, I'll be washing my own hair. If breakage come back, I will do another application.


 
Since I've had the BKT... I take my own stuff to the salon and just tell her to use it...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am so loving my hair, I washed and conditioned it today!  The less straighter roots are a benefit when I wear my hair down because  it makes my hair look thicker. My roots staighten out with my Sedu at 280 degrees. 

My hair loves BKT, it's growing and retaining...it feels kinda crazy to have so much hair now :crazy:

ETA: I am not going to be able to do my root touch up this weekend either...too much going on around the house, guests and what not!

My ends are stick straight and my roots are  but it's not so bad now. I either flat iron them or use the Hairveda hydrasoft when I'm bunning with no heat.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I love my BKT... but I'm still lazy when it comes to my hair... My hair dried too much and was still difficult to detangle, so I ended up putting it in cornrows and putting a wig back on it, both for growth and while I handle being busy. But my hair looks and feels lovely. Kinky Curly works REALLY well with my QOD. I think I'll stick to this brand... the only other brand I'll try is the one where you rinse it out in 1 hour and can go back to exercise, but not if the fumes were bad. I didn't even ventilate with QOD, save for when I had to blowdry the keratin onto the shaft.

But I'll wig until BSL or something. (lol maybe waistlength)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I love my BKT... but I'm still lazy when it comes to my hair... My hair dried too much and was still difficult to detangle, so I ended up putting it in cornrows and putting a wig back on it, both for growth and while I handle being busy. But my hair looks and feels lovely. Kinky Curly works REALLY well with my QOD. I think I'll stick to this brand... the only other brand I'll try is the one where you rinse it out in 1 hour and can go back to exercise, but not if the fumes were bad. I didn't even ventilate with QOD, save for when I had to blowdry the keratin onto the shaft.
> 
> But I'll wig until BSL or something. (lol maybe waistlength)



Haha! You are like me. My hair is so beautiful but I hide it most of the time with my UPA clip on occasion a half wig or a whole lace front. I'm hiding it too until it gets APL, which is not far from now. I'll prolly keep hiding it because it allows me to workout with no worries. Its good for my hair and my body, so why mess with success. When I want to style it and wear it out I can <shurgs>


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

AtlantaJJ said:


> Haha! You are like me. My hair is so beautiful but I hide it most of the time with my UPA clip on occasion a half wig or a whole lace front. I'm hiding it too until it gets APL, which is not far from now. I'll prolly keep hiding it because it allows me to workout with no worries. Its good for my hair and my body, so why mess with success. When I want to style it and wear it out I can <shurgs>



Exactly, and my health and hair growth are first, more than explaining or proving I have hair. The girls at my job were like "Your hair is beautiful and hella long and thick... Why cover it?" DH said the same.. I want it as long as my wigs but thicker... and I cant' be bothered trying to have it straight and retouching it... or washing and going all the time. I hate sleeping in a wet wash and go, because my pillow will be wet all night... and bunning daily is out of the question for at least another  3 months. (when the front is shoulder length)


----------



## sheba1

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Exactly, and my health and hair growth are first, more than explaining or proving I have hair. The girls at my job were like "Your hair is beautiful and hella long and thick... Why cover it?" DH said the same.. I want it as long as my wigs but thicker... and I cant' be bothered trying to have it straight and retouching it... or washing and going all the time. I hate sleeping in a wet wash and go, because my pillow will be wet all night... and bunning daily is out of the question for at least another  3 months. (when the front is shoulder length)



You are singing my song!!  I'm on a personal wig and daily cowash challenge until spring.  I haven't yet decided whether I'll continue to BKT throughout the winter.  I love BKT but my hair will only be out every other month!  Not sure I need BKT for that so.... may not retouch til spring.  And by then, who knows?!  I might be nearing BSL


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have avoided sulfate poos for a while.  Today I took my Rejuvenol after care poo to the salon & my silicon mix and HE LTR leave-in



Keen said:


> Hi Ladies. I haven't been on this thread for a minute...
> 
> I went to get a treatment at a salon. I didn't want to go but my sister wanted me to come with her. I told the stylist not to shampoo my hair because she didn't have any sulfate free shampoo. Whatever she did to my hair strip out my BKT a lot. I can tell it's not totally strip because of how my ends look but it doesn't have that soft silky feeling anymore. It must be something she did because the change was overnight.
> 
> I guess BKT hair is not too compatible with beauty salons. From now on, I'll be washing my own hair. If breakage come back, I will do another application.


----------



## carolb21

I went to a wonderful stylist named Cassandra Mack who did an absolutely fabulous job with my first BKT treatment.  Check out her website; www.cassandramack.com, her work is amazing.  She uses Rejuvenol and is conveniently located in Durham.  I will try to post before and after pictures.  I am in my four day waiting period and my hair is natural.  I have not had a relaxer since September of last year.  

You ladies rock!  Thanks for all the information and for giving me the courage to do this...........


----------



## sheba1

carolb21 said:


> I went to a wonderful stylist named Cassandra Mack who did an absolutely fabulous job with my first BKT treatment. Check out her website; www.cassandramack.com, her work is amazing. She uses Rejuvenol and is conveniently located in Durham. I will try to post before and after pictures. I am in my four day waiting period and my hair is natural. I have not had a relaxer since September of last year.
> 
> You ladies rock! Thanks for all the information and for giving me the courage to do this...........


 
Ooooh tell me more!!!  I'm in Goldsboro!  I first tried to find a stylist that would do my BKT.  I called around to several dominican salons and they all told me I needed a relaxer in order for it to work .  I decided I was better off doing it on my own if they felt that way.

But now that you've found someone to do it locally, I would definitely be interested!!!  Maybe even for my spring reveal.  How much did she charge?  Please tell me about the experience you had with her.  Does your hair have that swang like Naturaltobe's?  She uses rejuvenol also and her hair is fab!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey again belllas!!!!
I saw this on YT and I think she provides a good summary of what we talk about here... considering terminology.. she may even be a member here....

It's in 3 parts.. but I'm only posting the relevant ones... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrsOnSclTTE&NR=1


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Interesting.  I am nearly 100% natural and I surely get benefits from Rejuvenol BKT.  Definitely less frizz when curly & longer lasting straight hair when blown out or flat ironed.



*fabulosity* said:


> Hey again belllas!!!!
> I saw this on YT and I think she provides a good summary of what we talk about here... considering terminology.. she may even be a member here....
> 
> It's in 3 parts.. but I'm only posting the relevant ones...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrsOnSclTTE&NR=1


----------



## Natural Glow

naturaltobe said:


> Interesting.  I am nearly 100% natural and I surely get benefits from Rejuvenol BKT.  Definitely less frizz when curly & longer lasting straight hair when blown out or flat ironed.



I definitely got benefits as well. Less shrinkage and frizz. I only wore my hair straight once since I did the treatment and I didn't use any serum so my hair did frizz but it was SO much easier to straighten and it dried in like 30-40 mins when it usually takes 1hr+


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Silk Elements Mega Moisturizing treatment works so good with my post BKT hair.

Thinking about adding this to my regimen: Aphogee Green Tea Keratin Reconstructor - it should be available at Sally's. I'm not taking my hair out this weekend (yes, I'm lazy), but I'm looking to restock my hair supplies with things pro-BKT maintenance. I also read a comment where it helped keep roots from getting frizzy... 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/ApHogee-reconstructor/SBS-670574,default,pd.html


----------



## Sui Topi

So lol I am going to do my color at the end of the month, and then BKT, but I have been stuck thinking about this for a few months now. I can't decide if I will do it red or purplish black lol. Decisions, decisions... Who knew hair could be so difficult. I'm thinking of doing it red because I have a vacation coming up and I would like a lighter hair color, and then if I want it black to just do a rinse later on. My only problem with that is I don't want to ruin my red with the rinse if I choose to go back to red. I did a rinse earlier this year and it is still stuck to my hair. I would hate it if the black stuck onto the hair color I paid for because then I might as well have just done it black. Le sigh...


----------



## *fabulosity*

I just CAME from Sally's and I was trying to find that Silk Elements but I couldn't remember the name.. oh well.. that justifies another trip.. he hee..

What I did get was some Ion demi color (on sale for 3.49) in burgundy brown
Flat iron cleaning pads,

Oh and what I can't wait to try is the Diamond Shine stuff I got. I got the rinse out glaze... and the diamond shine conditioner... for cowashing.. we'll see.. I'll be back with reviews.. it was 2 for $10 and had my 20% coupon so I had to...lol.

Then I went next door to TJ's and got the Rusk Str8 flat iron spray and shine serum 2 pack for 3.99 and nexxus gloss drops for 2.99... shopping in person is way cheaper.. lol..

I'm going to do another twist out and I'll report back on the diamond shine stuff... It has hydrolzed keratin like 3rd or 4th on the list..

And as for the video.. I'm just posting the info.. I wish more black girls with BKT would do YT videos and then there would be a variety of experiences... so newbies know what they're getting into and all those... "why not just get a perm people" can STFU...


----------



## sheba1

Thanks for sharing the info, Fab.  I immediately posted a comment.  She thanked me and said that she did receive benefit, just not the benefit she'd expected which was stick straight hair til the treatment wore off.


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, Fab. I immediately posted a comment. She thanked me and said that she did receive benefit, just not the benefit she'd expected which was stick straight hair til the treatment wore off.


 
Yes, she was a little disillusioned from jump... plus I don't think she researched as much as we did. It's a different story when you're going to a salon and then doing it yourself. I guess when people go the salon; they trust that the stylist's know what they're doing...  which should be the case....but not always... so we who do it at home inevitably research more.. but I like her vids..  I went out and got a titanium flat iron the other day after watching her vid... because I liked her results and I wanted to see if there was a big difference between the results I get from ceramic vs titanium when sealing in the treatment..

Global Keratin has a bunch of new vids now too... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/globalkeratin#play/uploads/2/EGtEsC_WnmY

http://www.youtube.com/user/globalkeratin#play/uploads/4/_5javy4aZ_E

Since I got some from Chameleon... I thought I'd better start educating myself!


----------



## Keen

*fabulosity* said:


> Since I've had the BKT... I take my own stuff to the salon and just tell her to use it...



I learned my lesson. I will do another application next Friday.


----------



## Keen

carolb21 said:


> I went to a wonderful stylist named Cassandra Mack who did an absolutely fabulous job with my first BKT treatment.  Check out her website; www.cassandramack.com, her work is amazing.  She uses Rejuvenol and is conveniently located in Durham.  I will try to post before and after pictures.  I am in my four day waiting period and my hair is natural.  I have not had a relaxer since September of last year.
> 
> You ladies rock!  Thanks for all the information and for giving me the courage to do this...........



Hi Carol! I spoke with her through e-mail. I tried to see how much she charges but she would not give me a quote without seeing my hair. I just wanted a range of what she charges.  I decided to do my own hair and it turned out great. 

How much did she charge you?


----------



## sheba1

I think you're right, Fab.  We became BKT geniuses before we ever placed the order   I mean, if I had listened to the stylist I would have never even tried it as the stylist told me it wouldn't "take" on my hair unless I relaxed first 

Has anyone seen Dontspeakdefeat's flat iron tutorial?  She uses silicon/teflon tape on her FHI runway when doing BKT treatments.  It's supposed to give silkier results and protect the hair.  Gonna get it!!  You know I am 

http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178

Here's a link of her using it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfyafCq-Lsw&feature=related

My question is, since the tape covers the entire surface of the flat iron could it make any cheapie ceramic flat iron perform like an expensive iron?


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> I think you're right, Fab. We became BKT geniuses before we ever placed the order  I mean, if I had listened to the stylist I would have never even tried it as the stylist told me it wouldn't "take" on my hair unless I relaxed first
> 
> Has anyone seen Dontspeakdefeat's flat iron tutorial? She uses silicon/teflon tape on her FHI runway when doing BKT treatments. It's supposed to give silkier results and protect the hair. Gonna get it!! You know I am
> 
> http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178


 
DAMN YOU SHEBA!!!
K, I'm going on a no buy right after this purchase!!
Oh and valerie's uncommon scents..but that doesn't count..


----------



## sheba1

*fabulosity* said:


> DAMN YOU SHEBA!!!
> K, I'm going on a no buy right after this purchase!!
> Oh and valerie's uncommon scents..but that doesn't count..



Mmhmm   Girlfriend, you and me, both!!!  Come on, Fab, you wouldn't even have forgiven me if I hadn't shared the silicon teflon tape info. 

Oh, and don't think that I can't read that just cuz it's in white type!  Mmhmmm


----------



## Natural Glow

sheba1 said:


> Has anyone seen Dontspeakdefeat's flat iron tutorial? She uses silicon/teflon tape on her FHI runway when doing BKT treatments. It's supposed to give silkier results and protect the hair. Gonna get it!! You know I am
> 
> http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178
> 
> Here's a link of her using it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfyafCq-Lsw&feature=related
> 
> *My question is, since the tape covers the entire surface of the flat iron could it make any cheapie ceramic flat iron perform like an expensive iron?*


 
Good question. I wonder if I could buy these anywhere locally. I have two cheap ceramic irons I could try them out on.


----------



## carolb21

I am sorry guys but my boyfriend is here and I have been trying to keep my hair straight for 4 days..........

She is wonderful and her prices range from $150.00 and up.  I paid $250.00 for my almost shoulder length hair that is now below my ears.  My hair was damaged badly from my last relaxer and she felt it was better to chop it all off and start with healthy natural hair.  I have pictures but I don't know how to post them......erplexed

My hair is not bone straight, but I have not lost a strand and I can't wait to wash this out and see my hair after.  I thought about doing this myself but felt my hair was too thick and nappy to do a good job.  Of course my hair has swelled but I just blew it out, hit a couple of places with my FHI and I was good to go.

Most people want bone straight hair and they will not achieve that with BKT.  Brittany's hair is phenomenal and she is one of my idols.  Sheba I love your hair as well and you are a big reason why I did the BKT.  Thanks again!!!!!!

If someone will tell me how to post the pictures I will be glad to do it.  Cassandra loves to cut so you will have to tell her not to cut your hair.....


----------



## PinkSkates

carolb21 said:


> I am sorry guys but my boyfriend is here and I have been trying to keep my hair straight for 4 days..........
> 
> She is wonderful and her prices range from $150.00 and up. I paid $250.00 for my almost shoulder length hair that is now below my ears. My hair was damaged badly from my last relaxer and she felt it was better to chop it all off and start with healthy natural hair. I have pictures but I don't know how to post them......erplexed
> 
> My hair is not bone straight, but I have not lost a strand and I can't wait to wash this out and see my hair after. I thought about doing this myself but felt my hair was too thick and nappy to do a good job. Of course my hair has swelled but I just blew it out, hit a couple of places with my FHI and I was good to go.
> 
> *Most people want bone straight hair and they will not achieve that with BKT.* Brittany's hair is phenomenal and she is one of my idols. Sheba I love your hair as well and you are a big reason why I did the BKT. Thanks again!!!!!!
> 
> If someone will tell me how to post the pictures I will be glad to do it. Cassandra loves to cut so you will have to tell her not to cut your hair.....


 
Hi,
in regards to the red bold; do you mean most will not get bone straight with BKT after the entire process is done. Or that most will not get bone straight with BKT after applying and shampooing? TIA


----------



## sheba1

Thanks for the info, Carolb and thanks so much for the kind words!  I haven't been to a professional in a long time so I just may go to her.  Crazydaze says everyone should have the BKT applied by a professional, at least once.  But I don't plan to BKT again until I come out of my personal HYH challenge in March of 2010.  I should be around BSL then and I know she'll charge me a fortune.   I may do it, all the same.

If you've already got the pictures on your computer they shouldn't be too hard to upload.  Just click on the paper clip at the top when you're composing your reply.  Click browse, locate the photo and double click it and then click upload.  Once it's finished you can either close the window or click upload to find another photo.

I hope you enjoy your BKT.  How will you be wearing your hair?  Predominantly straight?  Protective Styles?  I know your bf is home with you and you may be busy so feel free to answer these questions whenever... no rush.


----------



## carolb21

Basically I am pontificating on a subject that I have very little expertise on.  My hair is not bone straight, probably because this is my first treatment and my hair is very nappy.  My hair BKTed is not like my relaxed hair but it is still strong and not shedding.  I am BKTing in the hopes of being able to maintain healthy hair.  I would love to have a nice length, but healthy hair is my main goal.  I will probably do a combination of protective styles and flat iron occasionally.

I have tried almost everything to maintain and grow my hair and I have not been very succesful.  I use to be a product junkie, use to be! Who am I kidding.....

Thanks to all of you for your opinions, trials and samples.  I love this site and will be on it forever........

I will post pictures after my wash.


----------



## carolb21

I guess what I'm saying is that the hair does not remain bone straight thru sweating, swimming, washing, etc.

Was the four day waiting period hard for most of you guys to get thru.  My hairstyle is really ugly......


----------



## sheba1

Your hair looks BEAUTIFULLLLLL :wow:

I think Naturaltobe is the only other person that did the Rejuvenol and had to do a full 4 days.  I use Global but wash early, just 24 hours after.  You can see what my hair looks like with treatment in in my fotki.  My hair does not look beautiful with treatment in, either.   But I love my hair after!

Hopefully Naturaltobe will stop by and leave a link to her fotki so you can see her rejuvenol results.  She can get her hair smooth with just a roller set after bkt and her hair stays pretty straight even through workouts.  My hair has NEVER done that with BKT.  I'm not sure if that's because I use a different product; or because I never got it professionally applied; or if my hair is just not one to do that.  It's never straightened well or permed well.  Something about it being too soft?  For troubleshooting purposes, I can kill two birds with one stone if I go to Cassandra, eh?


----------



## carolb21

I'm just wondering if I should use the Global versus the Rejuvenol.  Cassandra had a sample of Global and I think I may ask her to use that on me next time, that is if she still has it.  I keep thinking that I need the stronger BKT for my coarse, thick hair, but I guess I should wait and see what happens with this first application.  I know that a lot of people felt that their hair did better after the second treatment.  How long should I wait to get it?

Thanks again for all your help......


----------



## sheba1

carolb21 said:


> I'm just wondering if I should use the Global versus the Rejuvenol.  Cassandra had a sample of Global and I think I may ask her to use that on me next time, that is if she still has it.  I keep thinking that I need the stronger BKT for my coarse, thick hair, but I guess I should wait and see what happens with this first application.  I know that a lot of people felt that their hair did better after the second treatment.  How long should I wait to get it?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help......



Girlfriend, get through the first wash of the first treatment first!  hahaha  I say you haven't experienced the treatment til you've had your first wash.  You'll see what I mean in just a few more days....


----------



## Keen

carolb21 said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that the hair does not remain bone straight thru sweating, swimming, washing, etc.
> 
> Was the four day waiting period hard for most of you guys to get thru.  My hairstyle is really ugly......



My hair didn't feel like all that good during the four days waiting period. At first if felt coated and was not as silky as I was expecting. But after the first wash, it was like butter.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Gorgeous results!!!!  I use Rejuvenol as well.  I had my first Rejuvenol treatment on April 23 at the salon.  

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/another-minichop--s/

DH helped me with my second Rejuvenol treatment in June and I did my own Rejuvenol treatment in August.

3rd treatment
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/3rd-bkt-rejuvenol-d/

4th treatment
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/



sheba1 said:


> Your hair looks BEAUTIFULLLLLL :wow:
> 
> I think Naturaltobe is the only other person that did the Rejuvenol and had to do a full 4 days. I use Global but wash early, just 24 hours after. You can see what my hair looks like with treatment in in my fotki. My hair does not look beautiful with treatment in, either.  But I love my hair after!
> 
> Hopefully Naturaltobe will stop by and leave a link to her fotki so you can see her rejuvenol results. She can get her hair smooth with just a roller set after bkt and her hair stays pretty straight even through workouts. My hair has NEVER done that with BKT. I'm not sure if that's because I use a different product; or because I never got it professionally applied; or if my hair is just not one to do that. It's never straightened well or permed well. Something about it being too soft? For troubleshooting purposes, I can kill two birds with one stone if I go to Cassandra, eh?


----------



## carolb21

Naturaltobe, your hair is gorgeous......

Your growth is phenomenal and it looks soooo healthy.  You have done a wonderful job growing your hair.  Isn't it great to lose so few hairs when you comb your hair.  I'm amazed at how healthy my hair feels.

I love your tutorial on your bun.  I feel very confidant that I will be able to get thick shoulder length hair with BKT.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you  I have become a little obsessed and check the comb/brush every time for hair & to make sure they have a root (shed) rather than being broken hairs.  

I will continue to use BKT for as long as they keep making it.  I wish I had discovered BKT in 2007 but I do still think I would have transitioned to natural, just without all the breakage.



carolb21 said:


> Naturaltobe, your hair is gorgeous......
> 
> Your growth is phenomenal and it looks soooo healthy. You have done a wonderful job growing your hair. Isn't it great to lose so few hairs when you comb your hair. I'm amazed at how healthy my hair feels.
> 
> I love your tutorial on your bun. I feel very confidant that I will be able to get thick shoulder length hair with BKT.


----------



## sheba1

naturaltobe said:


> *I will continue to use BKT for as long as they keep making it.*  I wish I had discovered BKT in 2007 but I do still think I would have transitioned to natural, just without all the breakage.



cosign


----------



## *fabulosity*

OMG guys...
My hair goodies came!!!!!
I already like DREAMHAIR BKT!!! I can't wait to put it in my hair..
Seriously they all smell ok.. the ACAI one.. ... It smells delicious! (Yes I'm snorting 2% formaldehyde)...
Anna rocks.. she sent me a bowl, a brush, the 3 samples I ordered and a DVD... plus pamphlets about it!! 







My titanium flat iron also arrived.. I'll be putting up a few of my FHI's up on the exchange forum.. and maybe some of the BKT that I ordered from other places.

So right now I have..
6 oz of Dreamhair (2 oz morrocan, 2 oz acai, 2 oz cacao)
2 oz of Global 4%
2 oz of Global 2%
2 oz of Rejuvenol

I shouldn't have to buy any more BKT for me and mama until 2010..

And I still gotta call about the nanokeratin.. it's sad... (hugs ksx!!!)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Fab - What made you wanna try DreamHair?  How much $$  Give up the goodies, Chica, we wanna know it all...pm me about the FHI when you're ready to part with it.


----------



## sheba1

shakes my daggon head at "a few of my fhi's"......


----------



## NeeSee

_Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks 


I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.

The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.

All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.

For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.


----------



## Natural Glow

sheba1 said:


> shakes my daggon head at "a few of my fhi's"......


That's the first thing I said "a few of my fhi's"


----------



## Natural Glow

NeeSee said:


> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. *Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.*
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.


 
I'm gonna need them to release the names of these brands. I don't get why it's always "we tested some brands and 3 of them had 96% formaldehyde" why can't they say we tested these 5 brands and this was their %? I mean are they testing brands that we are using or just some bootleg brands you can get off Ebay or somewhere?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Fab - What made you wanna try DreamHair? How much $$ Give up the goodies, Chica, we wanna know it all...pm me about the FHI when you're ready to part with it.


 
What size 1" or 1.25".. I also have 1.75" that may can leave the nest... LMAO...
I posted about it... 
$10 for each 2 oz sample... I paid $38 for everything... and low key I paid way more for other samples... but the proof is in the pudding.. I'm doing another marathon rinse and BKT treatment.. it's been a month already.. I can't wait to see if my hair has grown.. it feels like it has.

That acai... I can't stop sniffing it... even DF thinks it smells good...


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> shakes my daggon head at "a few of my fhi's"......


 
Look here BKT tape.. you ain't no help!!!!
Don't judge me!!!! 
I got a collection that were techniques.. and then I upgraded to the platforms.. and I still have some techniques left... then I got on the titanium.. it looks really cool.. like a mirror...
I can't wait.. I want to do it tonight.. but I'm too tired and I would probably end up looking like a fool...


----------



## sheba1

*fabulosity* said:


> Look here BKT tape.. you ain't no help!!!!
> Don't judge me!!!!
> I got a collection that were techniques.. and then I upgraded to the platforms.. and I still have some techniques left... then I got on the titanium.. it looks really cool.. like a mirror...
> I can't wait.. I want to do it tonight.. but I'm too tired and I would probably end up looking like a fool...



No one's judging you, Fab... any normal person can understand how one could end up with 5 flat irons or so  

All in love, I promise  and the tape was definitely my fault 

*runs to search thread for info on dreamhair*


----------



## *fabulosity*

NeeSee said:


> _Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
> By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks
> 
> 
> I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.
> 
> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.


 
Thanks for posting.
I saw this a while back (before I did my treatment).. 
Then I read comparable articles about what formaldehyde is in.. and I'm already chockful of it.. so I said what the hell... 

Seriously, I've made peace with it... I will take the proper precautions when performing the treatment and let go and let God.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*fabulosity* said:


> OMG guys...
> My hair goodies came!!!!!
> I already like DREAMHAIR BKT!!! I can't wait to put it in my hair..
> Seriously they all smell ok.. the ACAI one.. ... It smells delicious! (Yes I'm snorting 2% formaldehyde)...
> Anna rocks.. she sent me a bowl, a brush, the 3 samples I ordered and a DVD... plus pamphlets about it!!
> 
> 
> My titanium flat iron also arrived.. I'll be putting up a few of my FHI's up on the exchange forum.. and maybe some of the BKT that I ordered from other places.
> 
> So right now I have..
> 6 oz of Dreamhair (2 oz morrocan, 2 oz acai, 2 oz cacao)
> 2 oz of Global 4%
> 2 oz of Global 2%
> 2 oz of Rejuvenol
> 
> I shouldn't have to buy any more BKT for me and mama until 2010..
> 
> And I still gotta call about the nanokeratin.. it's sad... (hugs ksx!!!)



Fab, you have officially been warned. You are one purchase away from an intervention and a 12 step program. I'm just sayin... 

ETA: Just playin.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Black Ambrosia said:


> Fab, you have officially been warned. You are one purchase away from an intervention and a 12 step program. I'm just sayin...
> 
> ETA: Just playin.


 


I know.... seriously I am... 
I have enough to try now... and after these I will know which one I like the best. And then I'm on a no-buy. Promise!!!!


----------



## BlackGeisha

NeeSee said:


> _Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
> By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks
> 
> 
> I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.
> 
> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.


 
We also are exposed daily to formaldehyde in the air and formadehyde in daily household products, cigarette smoke the list goes on.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys...
> My beloved Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment ..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rusk-Pro-Elemen...in_0?hash=item5ad32f29b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> A liter for 25.99 plus free shipping..
> 
> Oh don't forget to go to www.bing.com/cashback.. it's only 8% now for ebay... but erry little bit counts...
> 
> Look up like "ipod" just so you can get to ebay with the 8% showing.. you have to do buy it now.. when you purchase.. the 8% goes back into your paypal!!!


Uh oh, I haven't PJed in a long time


----------



## sunbubbles

NeeSee said:


> _Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
> By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks
> 
> 
> I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.
> 
> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.



Hey lady! Thanks for this info! Keep it coming when u find more! Im always keeping my mind open to the dangers of what we are putting in and on our bodies. Im trying to live mostly naturally, but Im still considering BKT cause I dont think I would do it often (maybe once or twice/ yr) and in the words of many of this forum "Pick ur poison" LOL! That being said does anybody else find it interesting that the Doctors/ science dude/ CO-CREATOR of Affirm and Fiberguard (i.e. PERMS) could so easily point out the dangers of BKT. I WONDER if he's done the same for his own product, and pointed out the dangers of creamy crack (not hating, just sayin ) If hes gonna be real, then he needs to be ALL the way real and realize that its ALL (bluntly speaking) NO BUENO. DUH!! hhhmmmmmmm Do I smell Company rivalry???!!......................


----------



## LAURENCE

NeeSee said:


> _Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
> By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks
> 
> 
> I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.
> 
> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.


 
Thanks For sharing Neesee.! 
To add to BlackGeisha...There is formaldehyde in nail polish (hint why the nail techs wear a mask) and we are still ALIVE!!!....even though they never offer us a mask while we are getting our nails done...I def don't use a mask even when doing my nails at home.  Those relaxer companies are probably mad that they will be loosing money while we get to HAVE and KEEP Stronger, Longer, and Healthier Hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You know what I consider?  I consider the effects of lye seeping into the scalps of all those receiving relaxers...wouldn't there be long-term damage of some sort there, as well?  

IMO, that's why there are soo many cases of pattern baldness among AA females.


----------



## Natural Glow

Well I did my 2nd BKT today and it went so much better. I actually applied it to towel dried hair and that worked much better for me. I also used a small tooth comb to apply like someone suggested and I used a lot less product. My hair wasn't as stiff and sticky when blowdrying.I can't wait to see what it looks like when i'm done.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have to do a roots touch up, I think I'll watch Brittney's video as a refresher. It shouldn't take very long hopefully.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Any BKT users use Wen cleanser? I'm so tempted to get some of that stuff. I'm having a PJ moment.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> Any BKT users use Wen cleanser? I'm so tempted to get some of that stuff. I'm having a PJ moment.



Wen is perfect for BKTd hair.  No "sodium"s, at all 

I don't use it, though.  I just stick with cowashing mostly and occasional deep cleaning with mill creek keratin shampoo, oil, water mix.


----------



## Dove56

Atlanta,

I did a root touch-up last night with Softliss (gotta use it up..lol) and I like the results thus far.  I ran out of the Softliss mask so I actually shampooed and conditioned after I did the treatment then flat-ironed.  My last tex-lax was Jun 14 and I don't plan on tex-laxing again until Nov or Dec. 

I have a "kitchen" in the middle of my head so I can still see the waves there.  But the top layer of my hair (it's more coarse and wavy) is almost straight my hair in the back (fine and curly) is straight.  Overall I think it relaxed about 70% of the curl/wave.  It's been humid here in Texas and my hair has reverted at all.  We'll see...


----------



## MissJ

NeeSee said:


> _Ok, ladies. I don't know where I should put this but I think it contains a little info that you all may be interested in seeing. I am aware that this thread is dedicated to those who are in favor of the Keratin Treatment but I still think that this info may be of some value to all of you. This is article is a brief summary of a little study and research that was done by Dr. Ali Syed. For those who aren't familiar with his name, he is the science and creation behind Avlon Industries. The same company that is responsible for Affirm, Fiberguard and KeraCare just to name a few. I hope you all find the info helpful. _
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> New revelation regarding "Keratin" Treatments
> By Dr. Ali Syed on July 7, 2009 3:20 PM | 17 Comments | No TrackBacks
> 
> 
> I have been receiving many questions lately about the Brazilian Keratin Treatment (BKT) or as some people call the Escova Progressiva. I have now analyzed samples of three popular brands that are used for straightening curly hair based upon "keratin", "formaldehyde-free", or "aldehyde" technologies.
> 
> The truth is that they are actually using formaldehyde and in concentrations that exceed the legal limit. Two of the brands use 1.0% formaldehyde and the third one uses about 4.0% formaldehyde. The legal limit is 0.2%.
> 
> All of these brands pose serious health risks as the fumes generated during blow drying and flat ironing can cause headaches, irritation of the breathing pathways, eyes, and mucous membranes. Prolonged exposure can cause even worse problems.
> 
> For more information about formaldehyde, please visit www.cancer.gov.



Dang!  And I was just about to do my first treatment!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> I did a root touch-up last night with Softliss (gotta use it up..lol) and I like the results thus far.  I ran out of the Softliss mask so I actually shampooed and conditioned after I did the treatment then flat-ironed.  My last tex-lax was Jun 14 and I don't plan on tex-laxing again until Nov or Dec.
> 
> *I have a "kitchen" in the middle of my head so I can still see the waves there.  *But the top layer of my hair (it's more coarse and wavy) is almost straight my hair in the back (fine and curly) is straight.  Overall I think it relaxed about 70% of the curl/wave.  It's been humid here in Texas and my hair has reverted at all.  We'll see...


That  made me  My kitchen is in my crown  OMG its a jungle up there.  I haven't had a relaxer since the 3rd week of May so I'm hanging in there but it's getting rough. I was trying to make it until November...IDK about that...:scratchch

I have the Global 4% on ... I applied it very thinly at the roots and combed it through to the ends. I plan to do one or two passes through to the ends and 10-20 at the roots   J/K

I just need to blow dry and I'll be ready to flat iron 

ETA: I blow dried and it feels as if I have the exact right amount of BKT on my hair because it the smoke was minimal while blow drying and now that its dry it feels light but just some what coated. I used ceramic flat iron / blow dry comb and it really got my hair straight with just the blow dryer. I have a Sedu ionic blow dryer. I highly recommend the thing, its fabulous!!


----------



## AshCash

I did my first BKT on Thursday night and I love the results. Thanks so much to everyone who has posted in this thread!

I used Softliss in Chocolate. I washed my hair three times with the shampoo. Then I blow dried. I didn't worry about trying to straighten during the blowdry. I sectioned my hair into eight sections and applied the product with my fingers (wearing the plastic gloves.) I combed with a fine tooth comb continuously for five minutes and then sat for 15. Then I flatironed using my T3 wet/dry flat iron. (It only goes up to 410 degrees.) I went over each section of hair about 7 times. I tried to follow my flat iron with the fine tooth comb because this is what my TR stylist does it. (She probably takes about 3X as long during the flat iron but I was impatient to be done.) I sat for an hour and then rinsed. Put on the mask and sat for 10 minutes and then rinsed.

The fumes were never too bad. I'm a bit paranoid, but my eyes didn't water or anything.

My hair is shiny and soft. My new growth didn't straighten completely, but it went from 3B/C to a slight wave. I was losing 10-15 hairs during my combouts and now I am losing none.  I hope this lasts for a while because it will make my transition so much easier. Right now I plan to do it every 3 months depending on how long it lasts.


----------



## Sui Topi

How does acai smell? Berryish and kind of nutty? Or just berry? I'm trying to decide between Acai and Chocolate.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Sui Topi said:


> How does acai smell? Berryish and kind of nutty? Or just berry? I'm trying to decide between Acai and Chocolate.


 
You mean for Dreamhair... all  I can smell is sweet berryish...
HTH! I would put them in this order acai, morroccan (honey smelling), and the cacao (only because I'm used to this smell the most..)


----------



## crazydaze911

I just did my fourth BKT (in two years) this past saturday and i love my results AGAIN - lol.  My stylist knows i hate heat so this time, she washed me, i dried lose under the hood dryer for a little while.  then she actually parted my MOP of a head into ONLY THREE sections.  And blewdry with a deman - like really fast - i would say three or four blow dry passes per section and there were only 3 - each had a crapload of hair, so they were BIG sections. she didnt even stretch the hair through the ends.
Then she flatironed at 450, chasin with a comb - really small thin pieces - no more than 3 swipes each. She also did not pressure me to cut my V while the stylist in the chair next to us was HACKING the other girls hair - saying 'its not perfect, wait, its not perfect, this sides not even'.  I felt bad for her, that USED to be me, but now i speak up - those days are over - lol.


----------



## PinkSkates

LAURENCE said:


> Thanks For sharing Neesee.!
> To add to BlackGeisha...There is formaldehyde in nail polish (hint why the nail techs wear a mask) and we are still ALIVE!!!....even though they never offer us a mask while we are getting our nails done...I def don't use a mask even when doing my nails at home. Those relaxer companies are probably mad that they will be loosing money while we get to HAVE and KEEP Stronger, Longer, and Healthier Hair!


 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You know what I consider? I consider the effects of lye seeping into the scalps of all those receiving relaxers...wouldn't there be long-term damage of some sort there, as well?
> 
> IMO, that's why there are soo many cases of pattern baldness among AA females.


 
ITA! Great posts ladies...needed to be repeated!


----------



## MissJ

People who did the treatment with a Maxiglide, what temperature did you use?


----------



## Sui Topi

Thanks Fab! I emailed Ana last night and she told me the samples are now $45 each. I don't know if that is including shipping and exchange rate, or if it is even the 2oz bottles, but I think I am going to go with the cacao 4oz bottle on ebay. It's only $44.83 including everything.


----------



## ImFree27

I used the liquid keartin on Thursday...I actually like it..I know it's not storng like the other bkt..but my hair was super soft and shiny...with no reversion...i can never flat iron my hair without adding something to weigh it down without reverting..i loved it...my curl pattern didn't change at all..which is fine with me...I just like it as a protein treatment..will post pics later


----------



## *fabulosity*

Sui Topi said:


> Thanks Fab! I emailed Ana last night and she told me the samples are now $45 each. I don't know if that is including shipping and exchange rate, or if it is even the 2oz bottles, but I think I am going to go with the cacao 4oz bottle on ebay. It's only $44.83 including everything.


 
WTH?! $45 for two oz??? They gotta be sending you more than 2 oz.. and probably poo and con.. for that price!!! They're the same operators on ebay.. I wonder they are trying to get slick all of a sudden!


----------



## Dak

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brazilian-Kerat...in_0?hash=item45ee225398&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Fab, it's for 4 ounces.  Shampoo & treatment

Yours was $10?  Wow


----------



## cutenss

Dak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brazilian-Kerat...in_0?hash=item45ee225398&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Fab, it's for 4 ounces.  Shampoo & treatment
> 
> Yours was $10?  Wow



 everybody,
I posted a link to Dreamahir through ebay in Fab's thread she started last night or so.  Well, if anyone is thinking about it they better think fast.  It is already starting to sell out.  I am about to purchase mine, so I won't be left out. I want *Fab* hair too   The seller only ships on Mondays and Fridays out of Miami.  4oz should be enough for 2-3 treatments.  I am due to do my next monthly treatment on Oct 1st or so.  HTH


----------



## Dove56

crazydaze911 said:


> I just did my fourth BKT (in two years) this past saturday and i love my results AGAIN - lol.  My stylist knows i hate heat so this time, she washed me, i dried lose under the hood dryer for a little while.  then she actually parted my MOP of a head into ONLY THREE sections.  And blewdry with a deman - like really fast - i would say three or four blow dry passes per section and there were only 3 - each had a crapload of hair, so they were BIG sections. she didnt even stretch the hair through the ends.
> Then she flatironed at 450, chasin with a comb - really small thin pieces - no more than 3 swipes each. She also did not pressure me to cut my V while the stylist in the chair next to us was HACKING the other girls hair - saying 'its not perfect, wait, its not perfect, this sides not even'.  I felt bad for her, that USED to be me, but now i speak up - those days are over - lol.



Beautiful!!!! Your hair is really getting long Crazydaze.  Did your stylist use Global again! Fab results.


----------



## Sui Topi

I just realized my math is horrible, but I still bought it lol. Forgive me, it was late.

$39+$11.95 does not equal $41.95 .


----------



## crazydaze911

Veejee said:


> Beautiful!!!! Your hair is really getting long Crazydaze.  Did your stylist use Global again! Fab results.



Hey Veejee:
Yup, she used the chocolate formaldehyde free global.  Im happy with my length, but alittle sad cuz i've confirmed i only got 1.25 inches in six months .  no summer growth spurt for me.   Thanks for noticing my sad efforts! lol


----------



## Blessed2bless

Wanderland said:


> Random thought:
> I know Softliss is supposed to be known for getting hair "straight" or at least straighter, but I'm not having that experience. I am about 2.5 treatments of Softliss in and I don't my any means have straight hair. I'm about 8 months post and my new growth is still very wavy. This is overall something that I'm happy with because I want to transition and wear my hair out and big, but it does not mimic a relaxer for me. Maybe a mild texturizer (that is way more moisturizing) but not a relaxer.
> 
> Just FYI for those wondering.


This is exactly what I was wondering!!!! Thank you... I texlaxed in June ...not happy with the way my hair , so now I want to transition back to my natural hair.... my card is in my hand... I still have alot of reading to do in this thread....


----------



## Blessed2bless

BKT STYLIST said:


> It is so nice to hear clients actual feeling about their experience both good and bad. I am a stylist in NC and have been doing the BKT (Brazilian Keratin Treatment) for about a year now and I am amazed about how many people here do not know about it. At least the ones that I run into. I think this forum is great because everyone comes out and discuss the good, the bad, and the ugly.
> Keep up all the good work.


Welcome!! Are you seeing many clients transitioning using the BKT?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Shout-Out!
Thanks, Fab, Dahlin', for the hook-up!!!


----------



## winterinatl

I don't think I'm going to BKT anymore. 

Here is why:

1.  My newgrowth keeps reverting.  Even with the Sabino.  That is really disappointing.
2.  My relaxed hair, won't wave anymore.  Probably will wear off in time, but it truly is BONE straight, and I've come to see I don't like bons straight.  It makes my hair look skinny.

I really, really commend anyone who transitions their BSL relaxed hair to natural.

I hit five months but I've decided to relax again.

My assisstant principal got me thinking (I suspect she's on nappturality).  She complimented my hair, which I had ironed out, and said it was really going.  I replied thanks, and added, "I've been growing it out but can't stand when it reverts after I flatiron".

She said, you have to get out of that mindset.  It doesn't want to lay down!

And she's right.  I want my hair to STAY straight when i straighten it, and NOTHING has been able to give me that besides a damn relaxer, which is disapppointing.  

I have BKT on my new growth, which helps.  It makes the texture easy to deal with and has a nice wave.  But even combined with Sabino Moisture Block, it still reverts after I flat iron.  I would like to wear my hair straight when I want.....

I'm relaxing again this evening, but after this I won't BKT again.  That stuff makes my hair TOO straight, I miss my curly styles.  Hopefully the relaxer will knock the remaining BKT off my hair by opening up the cuticles, hopefully there will be no damage.

One day I will be natural but I'm just not committed to it right now.
Next time, this will be more planned.  This turned into a transition unexpectedly b/c of the newness of the BKT treatment, which WILL be a very good tool for this for me in the future, but right now, I am not ready.

I enjoy seeing you all's results though, and have gotten quite a bit of lenght from the treatment; my scraggly ends finally reach past my brastrap.


----------



## angenoir

Hey Ladies!

The BKT doesnt seem to be working out for me. So I am selling a practically new kit: See my thread here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=403120

I am in Europe so its probably easier for Europe ladies


----------



## pet

Hi Ladies!

I have been using QOD Gold for the last 3 months, and I just did my 3rd treatment and I'm loving the results.  I just read fabulosity's thread, and I am tempted to try dreamhair keratin....so, my question is, has anyone had setbacks with BKT because they used too many different brands?  I love QOD Gold, but it is very expensive...


Thanks!!

~Pet


----------



## angelsanrainbows

Has anyone ever used KeraHair, ChocoHair or KeraVino? I was on eBay checking out the options... Thanks


----------



## texasqt

I finally read every post and I think I'm ready 
Waiting on my order of Softliss for me and my mom. I'll definitely post my update when it arrives.  It should be here by this weekend.

If anyone wants to add some "make sure you do" things in addition to what's been posted already, I'll definitely read them! 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

angelsanrainbows said:


> Has anyone ever used KeraHair, ChocoHair or KeraVino? I was on eBay checking out the options... Thanks


 
I looked at those thoroughly and they just seemed a bit.. I don't know... I ended up going with dreamhair obviously... but please if you want try it.. they have reasonable samples... we will be waiting....!!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

http://cgi.ebay.com/KIT-ORIGINAL-QOD-max-BRAZILIAN-KERATIN-TREATMENT-34oz_W0QQitemZ130332713413QQcategoryZ106255QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSI%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63

I see this on ebay and it looks thorough. 

I honestly haven't touched my hair in several weeks, this or next weekend, it will be DUE for a wash and deep condition. I may re-apply the BKT to see how I like it. I guess, as I layer these treatments on top of one another, my concern is getting moisture to the actual shaft? My hair is silky and feels moisturized but maybe I should do a deep deep treatment? 


I'm back under my wigs though. I'm trying to get to full APL in the front and BSL-MBL in the back at the very least.


----------



## Lucia

I did my 1st BKT with Goleshee, and my hair feels greasy, coated but I'll judge after the 1st wash which I'll do next week I think.  THe fumes weren't that bad, I just opened a window, only teared up doing the diffusing in front.  
here's the link
http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/sept-2009-updates-1/


----------



## winnettag

Any of you ladies using Wen with the BKT?
TIA.


----------



## pet

No one answered my question!  So I'll ask again...lol.  Has anyone had any setbacks with using too many different brands of BKT on their hair?  I would like to try dream hair since it's cheaper, but my hair seems to like QOD Gold...and I don't want to ruin it, so I'm being cautious.  Thanks!

~Pet


----------



## sheba1

pet said:


> No one answered my question!  So I'll ask again...lol.  Has anyone had any setbacks with using too many different brands of BKT on their hair?  I would like to try dream hair since it's cheaper, but my hair seems to like QOD Gold...and I don't want to ruin it, so I'm being cautious.  Thanks!
> 
> ~Pet



I haven't heard of any trouble with switching, Pet.  I think, so far, those that are going to have trouble with BKT seem to have it before they've switched to another brand.  Many have switched.... Veejee switched from Global to Softliss (In fact several switched to softliss after Veejee's stunning results ); Fabulosity switched from Softliss to Dreamhair.  So far, so good.


----------



## Dove56

sheba1 said:


> I haven't heard of any trouble with switching, Pet.  I think, so far, those that are going to have trouble with BKT seem to have it before they've switched to another brand.  Many have switched.... Veejee switched from Global to Softliss (In fact several switched to softliss after Veejee's stunning results ); Fabulosity switched from Softliss to Dreamhair.  So far, so good.



Thanks Sheba.   I haven't any problems!  I will be following Fab now and switching from Softliss to Dreamhair.


----------



## sheba1

Veejee said:


> Thanks Sheba.   I haven't any problems!  I will be following Fab now and switching from Softliss to Dreamhair.



I hear ya, Veejee, those results will make anyone switch!  I still have a full Softliss Kit that I, uh... guess I can sell on ebay.    Either that or I'll go back and forth between the two; BKTing every other month.  Sigh... that's it, I'm not buying anymore BKT til 2011... well, after I get my DreamHair, that is.


----------



## lwilliams1922

pet said:


> No one answered my question!  So I'll ask again...lol.  Has anyone had any setbacks with using too many different brands of BKT on their hair?  I would like to try dream hair since it's cheaper, but my hair seems to like QOD Gold...and I don't want to ruin it, so I'm being cautious.  Thanks!
> 
> ~Pet



I switched from QOD gold to global.  I did not have any problems.  The biggest change is that the more times I do it the more I learn to apply lightly and evenly.


----------



## carolb21

Has anyone done the treatment more frequently than once a month and if so how has your hair handled it?
I love BKT.......


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I can't be tempted with Dreamhair right now, I just fell in love with Global!!


----------



## sheba1

carolb21 said:


> Has anyone done the treatment more frequently than once a month and if so how has your hair handled it?
> I love BKT.......



Gurrrl, the hair in your avi is  

My goodness, you are sayin somethin with that hair!!!!  And you know what that something is?          

Ok, I know you love BKT and, yes, it makes our hair feel invincable!  But please give your hair at least a month before hitting it up with that heat again.  I'd rather you go two! hahahaha  

As you know, I did my first 4 BKTs in 3 months and my hair thrived all the more for it!  I'm not doing my next til March, though.  Tryna get me some BSL!!


----------



## carolb21

Thanks Sheba1,
I feel like I'm addicted to a drug......  Like I said before the BKT makes my hair look like it has been relaxed and it feels sooo good.  My only problem is the poofiness and i guess I am going to have to learn to love my natural hair until I get a little more length.

The Global 4% is so much better for my 4b hair and washing is a breeze.  There is a dominican lady in High Point and I am going for a blow out next week.  I will wash and condition before I go and take my Sabino MB.  I will wait another month before I BKT again.

I would love to try the Dreamhair but I love the way the Global knocked my kinks right out.  My hair ate the Rejuvenol and asked "who's next!"....

Thanks again guys for all your help........


----------



## AtlantaJJ

carolb21 said:


> Thanks Sheba1,
> I feel like I'm addicted to a drug......  Like I said before the BKT makes my hair look like it has been relaxed and it feels sooo good.  My only problem is the poofiness and i guess I am going to have to learn to love my natural hair until I get a little more length.
> 
> The Global 4% is so much better for my 4b hair and washing is a breeze.  There is a dominican lady in High Point and I am going for a blow out next week.  I will wash and condition before I go and take my Sabino MB.  I will wait another month before I BKT again.
> 
> I would love to try the Dreamhair but I love the way the Global knocked my kinks right out.  My hair ate the Rejuvenol and asked "who's next!"....
> 
> Thanks again guys for all your help........



Girl I have learned the grass is not always greener. That Global 4% is truth. I'm sticking with it. My hair can't get better, its not possible 

My hair said, "that's nice" to Softliss now what you wanna do? 

Softliss will be good for me when I relax again. Global 4% is the go to for the long stretches.

A light textlax every 6 months or so will get rid of the poofies. I can stretch 6 months easy with the Global 4% and will only relax 2 X per year. That's my new reggie!!  

I might wait until the holidays before I do my textlax retouch which will be exactly a 7 month stretch if I wait until December.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hair can't get better, its not possible




Isn't it just awesome to feel that way?!!


----------



## angelsanrainbows

*fabulosity* said:


> I looked at those thoroughly and they just seemed a bit.. I don't know... I ended up going with dreamhair obviously... but please if you want try it.. they have reasonable samples... we will be waiting....!!!



LOL,I had the same thoughts. So I wanted to see if anyone had taken the leap ;-)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hola Brazilianettes!

I haven't bkt'd since July 6th.  
My hair is still holding very well.  
I believe most of the treatment has worn off, but i'm still enjoying what's left.  
My hair doesn't revert like before - which is awesome.  
It rained for 4 days straight here in Houston, and my hair held it's style.  
Ofcourse, I scarved (scarfed?) -wrapped it up, but usually that would make NO difference.  My hair would be, like, "Welcome to Poof City!"  
I am sooo pleased with that.  
I used Softliss.  
I'm hoping my current style lasts for at least another week.  I rollerset and then flatironed my hair last Saturday.  I do not have a big styling repertoire.  If my hair isn't flatironed, i'm wetbunning.

Just a little update from Br*nze...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I will still use my QOD gold for the next "touch up"... but I may just try something stronger next... "just to see"... like fabulosity's waves lol


----------



## Aviatrix

Hi everyone,

I initially came to the forum when I was researching the BKT a while back.  I was still undecided at that point and put my braids back in and kind of lost interest in all of it.  For the last month or so I've been lurking and learning a LOT from you guys about the BKT and a whole host of other things.  

Anywho, I have ordered my Softliss and I am going to take the plunge.  I don't know if I'm more afraid it isn't going to work well for me or that it's going to come out great and I'm gonna be addicted!  Either way I'll keep you guys posted and put up before and after pics.  

I saw that several people do rinses, cellophanes etc with their BKT, does anyone do semi/demi or permanent color?  I was thinking of doing a demi and my BKT the same day.  Any thoughts?  I am a natural, 4b btw...


----------



## hothair

Aviatrix said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I initially came to the forum when I was researching the BKT a while back.  I was still undecided at that point and put my braids back in and kind of lost interest in all of it.  For the last month or so I've been lurking and learning a LOT from you guys about the BKT and a whole host of other things.
> 
> Anywho, I have ordered my Softliss and I am going to take the plunge.  I don't know if I'm more afraid it isn't going to work well for me or that it's going to come out great and I'm gonna be addicted!  Either way I'll keep you guys posted and put up before and after pics.
> 
> I saw that several people do rinses, cellophanes etc with their BKT, *does anyone do semi/demi or permanent color? * I was thinking of doing a demi and my BKT the same day.  Any thoughts?  I am a natural, 4b btw...



:welcome3: I use permanent colour AND use the BKT with no problems


----------



## texasqt

*Anyone use a hot air brush for the blowdrying step instead of the blowdryer and brush?*


----------



## sheba1

texasqt said:


> *Anyone use a hot air brush for the blowdrying step instead of the blowdryer and brush?*



 Nauraltobe in her 4th bkt with rejuvenol http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/2.html


----------



## wyldcurlz

What's the difference between BKT and the Brazilian Blowout treatment? The salon recommends the blowout - says its safer - but I wanted to ask all of you BKT ladies since you have so much experience with it. 

I'm tempted to try it, but I want more information about it. The results are supposed to be smoother hair...Does it make your hair stronger?? Decrease breakage?


----------



## healthytext

I don't think the BB is any different. It uses glutaraldehyde which they claim is safer and gentler. Other than that, the process is the same as Soft-Liss (treatment applied, blow dry/flat iron, same day rinse, conditioning mask). Aftercare products should be sulfate free.


----------



## Lucia

I did my 1st post BKT co-wash, I did an aphogee protein treatment, cause every once in a while my hair needs some protein. Well I was worried when my hair rinsed straight, usually it's wavy when wet then scrunches up.  Well the curls are a little looser but the thickness is the same, and I hardly lost any hair detangling, it was a breeze.  I have posted pics in my fotki-siggy link


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, I've finally finished the "never-ending" BKT thread, . I've been reading this thread for the past four days! Anywho, I've ordered my softliss sample kit from one of our own, and plan to do my first treatment in about three weeks. Since I will have to give up my beloved henna, I will be maintaining my red with jazzings or another semi-perminent color. I will also be texlaxing my new growth prior to the treatment.

I also had an observation for those who have had negative experiences with BKT and lack of moisture in the hair strands...does anyone think  the reason most of these products say to blow dry hair 80% dry before applying BKT may be to seal in that 20% of moisture in the strand? Perhaps this is why those who apply to damp hair are having such positive results with their moisture levels....


----------



## Dove56

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I've finally finished the "never-ending" BKT thread, . I've been reading this thread for the past four days! Anywho, I've ordered my softliss sample kit from one of our own, and plan to do my first treatment in about three weeks. Since I will have to give up my beloved henna, I will be maintaining my red with jazzings or another semi-perminent color. I will also be texlaxing my new growth prior to the treatment.
> 
> I also had an observation for those who have had negative experiences with BKT and lack of moisture in the hair strands...does anyone think  the reason most of these products say to blow dry hair 80% dry before applying BKT may be to seal in that 20% of moisture in the strand? Perhaps this is why those who apply to damp hair are having such positive results with their moisture levels....





That's is a good point! I always apply my BKT to damp hair and I haven't had any issues with dryness.


----------



## Dove56

texasqt said:


> *Anyone use a hot air brush for the blowdrying step instead of the blowdryer and brush?*



Hey lady, 

How did your treatment turn out? I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Dak

Does anyone have a thumb heat protector for use with a flat iron?  I need to order something for my next bkt, I'm not sure what it would be called, a flat iron thimble?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dak said:


> Does anyone have a thumb heat protector for use with a flat iron?  I need to order something for my next bkt, I'm not sure what it would be called, a flat iron thimble?



try these 

http://www.babylisspro.co.uk/products/heat-protective-finger-shields


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dak said:


> Does anyone have a thumb heat protector for use with a flat iron?  I need to order something for my next bkt, I'm not sure what it would be called, a flat iron thimble?



or these:

http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Resistan...r_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1254068139&sr=8-3

or

http://www.folica.com/HAI_eLite_Finge_d5099.html


----------



## texasqt

Veejee said:


> Hey lady,
> 
> How did your treatment turn out? I can't wait to see your results!



It came out better than I expected!!! I'm taking the pics off my camera right now


----------



## Dak

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> or these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Resistan...r_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1254068139&sr=8-3
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.folica.com/HAI_eLite_Finge_d5099.html



MyAngelEyez~C~U, that's just what I'm looking for, thank you so much!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> or these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heat-Resistan...r_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1254068139&sr=8-3
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.folica.com/HAI_eLite_Finge_d5099.html



here's finger gloves, heat resistant: http://www.fingergloves.com/


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dak said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U, that's just what I'm looking for, thank you so much!



You're welcome! I actually was thinking about getting something like this for when I do my BKT .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

oh, found these too: Cool fingers heat resistant, $4.49: 

http://www.softexpressions.com/software/notions/CoolFngrs.php


----------



## Dak

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> You're welcome! I actually was thinking about getting something like this for when I do my BKT .



Now that I have the right search words for it, I also found this:  http://www.softexpressions.com/software/notions/CoolFngrs.php those quilters don't mess around, & I like the price!  


Edited to add, think I'll go to some quilting stores, shipping is a bit much.


----------



## Dak

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> oh, found these too: Cool fingers heat resistant, $4.49:
> 
> http://www.softexpressions.com/software/notions/CoolFngrs.php



Haha, great minds.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

OK, these will probably work best for our use. 

 Finger Protectors 12 pack

Finger Protectors for use with any extension method using heat. No more burned fingers! They are well fitted and can be reused. Great as well for use with hair coloring, bonding extension, and braiding. They can be trimmed to fit if they are to long for your fingers.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dak said:


> Now that I have the right search words for it, I also found this:  http://www.softexpressions.com/software/notions/CoolFngrs.php those quilters don't mess around, & I like the price!
> 
> 
> Edited to add, think I'll go to some quilting stores, shipping is a bit much.



I think I'm gonna go for these: http://www.labsafety.com/ZETEX-Glov...-Cots_s_1934/High---Low-Temp-Gloves_24537986/

 highly textured form of silica that is inert and does not burn. 
Specifications: Asbestos-free, high-tensile strength material withstands temperatures of up to 1100 deg F. Finger Cots are perfect when gloves or mittens are too bulky for the job. Prevent damage to fingers and materials during parts handling. Package of 12. All styles are one size fits all.


----------



## Dak

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I think I'm gonna go for these: http://www.labsafety.com/ZETEX-Glov...-Cots_s_1934/High---Low-Temp-Gloves_24537986/
> 
> highly textured form of silica that is inert and does not burn.
> Specifications: Asbestos-free, high-tensile strength material withstands temperatures of up to 1100 deg F. Finger Cots are perfect when gloves or mittens are too bulky for the job. Prevent damage to fingers and materials during parts handling. Package of 12. All styles are one size fits all.



One thing that concerns me with those (and the quilter protector) is whether or not the knit might snag the hair.  It looks like there is a seam on the one you just posted that could pick up hair as you're smoothing it down, which would definitely interfere with the process.  Another reason I'd like to see it first at a shop.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wow more BKTers climbing on board


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dak said:


> One thing that concerns me with those (and the quilter protector) is whether or not the knit might snag the hair.  It looks like there is a seam on the one you just posted that could pick up hair as you're smoothing it down, which would definitely interfere with the process.  Another reason I'd like to see it first at a shop.



yeah, you are right...I just might have to take a trip to Michaels or someplace similar and take a look in person. the silicone finger protectors I posted might work a lil better...


----------



## texasqt

My pics are in my fotki and in this thread

*I went from...*






*To...*


----------



## Dove56

texasqt said:


> My pics are in my fotki for my first BKT application.  I used Soft-Liss Morango and there's sooo much that I want to say about it but at minimum I'm going to stick with it until its all gone.   I'm almost 6 months post relaxer and I've been wearing my hair in braids for the past 3 months. Because of this I washed first with KeraCare and only twice with the clarifying shampoo.
> 
> With this treatment my hair is relaxer straight!!! BUT not from the product alone.  I used my 1-inch Sedu on 410 and did more than 6 passes.  I noticed the more I flat ironed the less sticky it became. I'm not sure about all the blowdrying as I did notice a lot of broken hairs (skipped naked blowdry but blowdried the treatment in and blowdried to style with hot air brush).  My type 4 hair is thick but fragile so I may need to find another alternative.
> 
> The process took me forever (7/8 hours) and I did not wash the treatment out in 1 hour.  I slept with it overnight and washed it out this morning.  The wash out was pleasant and my hair overall is soft and manageable. I had absolutely no problems with the fumes and I didn't do anything special to prepare for it other than keep the 2 doors to my bathroom open.  I did get a little teary-eyed when the steam from flat ironing got in my face.  I'll be doing a root touch up next weekend and I'm going to get a trim today so I'll post that pic later.
> 
> *Showing Texture with Clarifying Shampoo applied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top of hair with treatment applied and flat ironing. Opposite side had been blown dry.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Texture Shot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final pic - After cold rinsing mask, drying and flat ironing again.  Just realized I didn't take many pictures of the end result.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One more picture to come after I get my hair trimmed.*




I love your results!!!!!!!!!  You may end up loving your results so much that you'll kick the relaxers to the curb!  I only do 2 relaxers a year because I'm still very afraid of the damage, so if I can get my hair smooth enough with the Softliss or Dreamhair I'll have to kiss my ORS relaxer good-bye. 

Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## texasqt

Veejee said:


> I love your results!!!!!!!!!  You may end up loving your results so much that you'll kick the relaxers to the curb!  I only do 2 relaxers a year because I'm still very afraid of the damage, so if I can get my hair smooth enough with the Softliss or Dreamhair I'll have to kiss my ORS relaxer good-bye.
> 
> Thanks for posting your pics!



Thanks! I hope I can kick relaxers to the curb for good!  I'm going to do a root application next week like you mentioned and go from there.  I like that Soft-Liss comes in a kit so hopefully overtime it'll get better and I can stick with it.


----------



## sheba1

OMG Texasqt, your results are  

Off to go play in your thread!!!  hahaha


----------



## MissJ

I can't seem to find the time to get this done.  Has anyone with natural type 4 BSL hair done this, and if so, how long did it take?


----------



## Dak

MissJ said:


> I can't seem to find the time to get this done.  Has anyone with natural type 4 BSL hair done this, and if so, how long did it take?



It does take some time!  My hair is more 3C/4A range and it has taken me start to finish, (start including dying my roots) 6 hours.  Don't start at night like I did the first time!


----------



## pet

MissJ said:


> I can't seem to find the time to get this done.  Has anyone with natural type 4 BSL hair done this, and if so, how long did it take?



I usually do mine in two days.  The washing/applying takes me about 2 hours, and the flat-ironing process takes me about 3.5 hours.  For my first BKT, I did it all in one day...I (plus my hands) were very tired at the end...so I decided to do it in two, and it came out just as well.  And also, you can still do what you need to do because it doesn't take out a big part of your day.


----------



## Lucia

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I've finally finished the "never-ending" BKT thread, . I've been reading this thread for the past four days! Anywho, I've ordered my softliss sample kit from one of our own, and plan to do my first treatment in about three weeks. Since I will have to give up my beloved henna, I will be maintaining my red with jazzings or another semi-perminent color. I will also be texlaxing my new growth prior to the treatment.
> 
> I also had an observation for those who have had negative experiences with BKT and lack of moisture in the hair strands...does anyone think  the reason most of these products say to blow dry hair 80% dry before applying BKT may be to seal in that 20% of moisture in the strand? Perhaps this is why those who apply to damp hair are having such positive results with their moisture levels....



My steps are in my fotki, but I didn't blowdry before the BKT application just after.


----------



## texasqt

Hey ladies -
what about after BKT? What to do between now and my next application?
I know to stay away from sodium and to use keratin products but what about how often is it okay to wash or co-wash? What about exercising and sweat? Do I continue to moisturize daily with what I've been using or do I need something else/more? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sheba1

texasqt said:


> Hey ladies -
> what about after BKT? What to do between now and my next application?
> I know to stay away from sodium and to use keratin products but what about how often is it okay to wash or co-wash? What about exercising and sweat? Do I continue to moisturize daily with what I've been using or do I need something else/more? Thanks in advance!



I cowash daily and PS.  Exercising and sweating is fine as long as you rinse your hair after (I cowash after).  I still moisturize and seal daily and keep heat to a minimum.  Not saying you have to, but that's what I do.


----------



## cutenss

BKT'ers
Just stopping in to say everyones hair is looking AWESOME   I just received my Dreamhair in the mail, along with my Sedu Nano Tourmalime iron.  So I will post pictures soon.  My work schedule has been busy.  Wish we could all get together for one big BKT   PARTY!!!


----------



## sheba1

cutenss said:


> BKT'ers
> Just stopping in to say everyones hair is looking AWESOME   I just received my Dreamhair in the mail, along with my Sedu Nano Tourmalime iron.  So I will post pictures soon.  My work schedule has been busy.  Wish we could all get together for one big BKT   PARTY!!!


Aww man!  This sounds like a blast!!  I would be so there, yall!

Cutenss, I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Muse

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I've finally finished the "never-ending" BKT thread, . I've been reading this thread for the past four days! Anywho, I've ordered my softliss sample kit from one of our own, and plan to do my first treatment in about three weeks. Since I will have to give up my beloved henna, I will be maintaining my red with jazzings or another semi-perminent color. I will also be texlaxing my new growth prior to the treatment.
> 
> *I also had an observation for those who have had negative experiences with BKT and lack of moisture in the hair strands...does anyone think  the reason most of these products say to blow dry hair 80% dry before applying BKT may be to seal in that 20% of moisture in the strand? Perhaps this is why those who apply to damp hair are having such positive results with their moisture levels....*



Never thought of that, good point. Now I'm glad that I waited. I'm gonna try the Dreamhair BKT and the directions say to apply treatment to damp hair then blowdry and flat iron.


----------



## Dak

Wanted to thank Fab for finding the Rusk Keratin Treatment, I ordered the "big gulp" version off of Amazon (the seller "Sensation" had fair shipping & a good price, 33 ounces, $24.08 total).  My package even arrived before the estimated arrival date,(love it when that happens).

Last night I couldn't get the pump to work so I just opened the lid and slathered two big handfuls on.  I could tell right away that this stuff was going to be a keeper.  It felt like it was immediately absorbing into my hair.  I was too tired last night to use heat with it, so I just left it on about five minutes then rinsed it out.

I roller set last night & flat ironed it this morning, it looks so pretty!  I've really been missing my Aveda DR and now I have a new "perfect product!"  

So, what about the rest of that line?  Is the shampoo BKT friendly?  Has anyone used the conditioner? Or do you use the treatment each time you shampoo?


----------



## texasqt

Hey Ladies - I just did my first wash after my BKT w/Softliss and I have another question  I'm flatironing and my hair is stiff and sticky again like it was when I first applied the treatment.  I'm thinking about 1) turning the heat up on my flat iron from 310 to 400 and 2) swipeing until I get my desired softness as when I first did the treatment.  My hair feels like the treatment has been reactivated erplexed I tested this on one section of my hair and it did get smoother and softer.  Before I do my entire head, I'm wondering did anyone else experience this? TIA!


----------



## sheba1

texasqt said:


> Hey Ladies - I just did my first wash after my BKT w/Softliss and I have another question  I'm flatironing and my hair is stiff and sticky again like it was when I first applied the treatment.  I'm thinking about 1) turning the heat up on my flat iron from 310 to 400 and 2) swipeing until I get my desired softness as when I first did the treatment.  My hair feels like the treatment has been reactivated erplexed I tested this on one section of my hair and it did get smoother and softer.  Before I do my entire head, I'm wondering did anyone else experience this? TIA!



Hmmm that is a new one on me....  When  you washed did you shampoo, cowash, what?  If cowash, I'd say go ahead and do a shampoo wash.  Any chance you were heavy handed with it?  I know I was heavy handed with mine the first time   But I've never used Softliss


----------



## *fabulosity*

Dak said:


> Wanted to thank Fab for finding the Rusk Keratin Treatment, I ordered the "big gulp" version off of Amazon (the seller "Sensation" had fair shipping & a good price, 33 ounces, $24.08 total). My package even arrived before the estimated arrival date,(love it when that happens).
> 
> Last night I couldn't get the pump to work so I just opened the lid and slathered two big handfuls on. I could tell right away that this stuff was going to be a keeper. It felt like it was immediately absorbing into my hair. I was too tired last night to use heat with it, so I just left it on about five minutes then rinsed it out.
> 
> I roller set last night & flat ironed it this morning, it looks so pretty! I've really been missing my Aveda DR and now I have a new "perfect product!"
> 
> So, what about the rest of that line? Is the shampoo BKT friendly? Has anyone used the conditioner? Or do you use the treatment each time you shampoo?


 
YAY Dak!!! Don't you just love it??! It smells so good too.. I love smelling it in my hair all day. I purchased the shampoo and con; but then took it back because I thought I have too much other stuff purchased that I haven't used sitting her looking at me...  
But I found the ingredients for the poo:
INGREDIENTS AND FUNCTIONS:​Polyquaternium-7 and Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylamide Copolymer​moisturize and condition
the cuticle.​
Amodimethicone, Cetrimonium Chloride and Trideceth-12​improve both wet and dry combing of hair.​
Grapeseed Oil​is a natural source of linoleic acid that moisturizes and restores youthful shine to hair.​
Keratin and Hydrolyzed Keratin​strengthen hair shaft, and help to prevent breakage.​
Panthenol (Pro Vitamin B5) conditions, adding body and shine to hair.
 
They look to be safe!! But I have to use up soo much stuff.

We want to see pics DAK!!!!  


texasqt said:


> Hey Ladies - I just did my first wash after my BKT w/Softliss and I have another question  I'm flatironing and my hair is stiff and sticky again like it was when I first applied the treatment. I'm thinking about 1) turning the heat up on my flat iron from 310 to 400 and 2) swipeing until I get my desired softness as when I first did the treatment. My hair feels like the treatment has been reactivated erplexed I tested this on one section of my hair and it did get smoother and softer. Before I do my entire head, I'm wondering did anyone else experience this? TIA!


 
Nope, I've never had that happen; but I do use a hotter temp.. but after the first wash my hair was super silky... after I blew it dry. I'm thinking maybe you used to much first go around.. but that shouldn't be a problem after you've washed/blow dryed and flat ironed a few times.


----------



## cutenss

texasqt said:


> Hey Ladies - I just did my first wash after my BKT w/Softliss and I have another question  I'm flatironing and my hair is stiff and sticky again like it was when I first applied the treatment.  I'm thinking about 1) turning the heat up on my flat iron from 310 to 400 and 2) swipeing until I get my desired softness as when I first did the treatment.  My hair feels like the treatment has been reactivated erplexed I tested this on one section of my hair and it did get smoother and softer.  Before I do my entire head, I'm wondering did anyone else experience this? TIA!



texasqt, did you use the required temperature on your initial flatiron?  Between 425-450.  If not that might be why.  Also, like the other girls stated using too much will give you that feeling as well.  Start out with a little on hair that is sectioned.  Then use a small tooth comb to comb through the hair, and use the excess product on the remaining or the next section.  This is one product that you cannot be heavy-handed with.  Trust me, been there, done that.  Even made a post about it here, some posts back.  I do my hair once a month, so I can tell you about trial and error.  But those two in combination may be the culprit.  When you do your treatments, touchups or whatnot be sure to use the proper temperature to "bake" the treatment onto the hair.  Any flatironing done after that can be on the normal temperature that you use on your hair.  Otherwise it defeats the purpose of BKT, and use waste precious product .  HTH


----------



## cutenss

Must get the Rusk Keratin Treatment too.  But I thought that the shampoo has SLS in in.  I'll double check and post back.


----------



## hothair

Did my 5th treatment (after colour and highlights) yesterday. My roots had grown out quite a bit since the last time (early Aug I think). 

I used Global (as usual) and concentrated on the new growth when flatironing, my hair came out very straight and I've made some progress (retention-wise) I just need to up my DCs (due to the colour). I hope to be full SL by Dec I'm at the top now.

Going back to my weekly heat usage, I think my hair liked that reggie


----------



## cutenss

Does anyone have a hair steamer that they are using with their BKT hair?  I really want one.  Since the winter is coming, and that is a much drier time for hair and skin, I wanted to see if anyone was enjoying the benefits of steam treatments.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I have several questions:

1. For those who work out often, you say you rinse and co-wash. But what do you do after that? Air dry? Blow dry?

2. For those who workout often, how long did your BKT last? How often do you workout?

3. Is there anyone here who is transitioning using BKT? If so, what kind of treatment?

Thanks!!


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, Serenity, my answers are below in blue.



Serenity_Peace said:


> I have several questions:
> 
> 1. For those who work out often, you say you rinse and co-wash. But what do you do after that? Air dry? Blow dry?  I'm an often worker outer  During the summer I sealed with coconut oil, coated with Aussie Sidney Smooth conditioner and either wash n go'd or wet bunned after.  These days I'm braided up under a wig so I coat with oil only and keep it movin.  I protective style most of the time in between BKTs and it's really paid off!  Check out my fotki for pics.
> 
> 2. For those who workout often, how long did your BKT last? How often do you workout?  I've gone as much as 8 weeks in between.  I'm also natural; and I'm pretty sure that with the right products and keeping porosity in line, you could go longer if you want.  But many are addicted to that "fresh BKT" feel.  Girl, it's better than a fresh perm!
> 
> I work out 5 times a week.
> 
> 3. Is there anyone here who is transitioning using BKT? If so, what kind of treatment?  Princessnad has been transitioning with BKT for a while using Global.  Fab was using Softliss but is now using Dreamhair.  Veejee is still up in the air, I think, as to whether she's transitioning.  She was using Softliss but is about to try Dreamhair.  I'm certain any reputable BKT would help one to transition.
> 
> Thanks!!



HTH


----------



## JayAnn0513

Serenity_Peace said:


> I have several questions:
> 
> 1. For those who work out often, you say you rinse and co-wash. But what do you do after that? Air dry? Blow dry?
> 
> 2. For those who workout often, how long did your BKT last? How often do you workout?
> 
> 3. Is there anyone here who is transitioning using BKT? If so, what kind of treatment?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
When I first did BKT I worked out daily and cowashed and bunned most of the time. 

I would say my 2nd BKT lasted 2+ months. Not until I went back to using my non BKT products did I notice the treatment wearing off. 

me! I started using BKT 4 months post and stopped about 7 months post. I used it to get through an awkward hair stage I was going through.  I'll be doing it again once my softliss order comes in. I plan on doing it every 8 weeks or so right now.


----------



## JayAnn0513

I want to put a black glaze/gloss on my hair for the winter. Any other BKTer using glazes or glosses? If so has it been decided that it needs to be done pre BKT or post?


----------



## sheba1

JayAnn0513 said:


> I want to put a black glaze/gloss on my hair for the winter. Any other BKTer using glazes or glosses? If so has it been decided that it needs to be done pre BKT or post?



Pop it in there before and the BKT will seal it in and make it last longer   AtlantaJJ and Fab do cellophanes before BKT and get awesome results.  Girl, you didn't see Fabs thread?  Gots to see it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402398


----------



## Natural Glow

Ok so I'm thinking about starting a Group here on LHCF for BKT users. I know the groups don't get a lot of action right now but it could be useful. This thread is so huge it takes days to get through the whole thing. 

So what do you guys think? Would you participate in the group if we had one?


----------



## JayAnn0513

I'm down for a group!


----------



## JayAnn0513

sheba1 said:


> Pop it in there before and the BKT will seal it in and make it last longer  AtlantaJJ and Fab do cellophanes before BKT and get awesome results. Girl, you didn't see Fabs thread? Gots to see it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402398


 

Thanks Sheba! I totally forgot she did cellophane and BKT. Off to look at those GAWJUS pics again.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Serenity_Peace said:


> I have several questions:
> 
> 1. For those who work out often, you say you rinse and co-wash. But what do you do after that? Air dry? Blow dry?
> 
> 2. For those who workout often, how long did your BKT last? How often do you workout?
> 
> 3. Is there anyone here who is transitioning using BKT? If so, what kind of treatment?
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't co-wash after every workout because my hair is fine and does not like all that manipulation.

I have to use the BKT more often as a result, about every 6 weeks because it wears off a little quicker especially at the roots. 

To me that the lesser of two evils. My fine hair does not like a lot of co-washing, it makes it shed from the roots for some reason.  I use a keratin protein products and my hair is thriving!!

ETA:

I get little to no smoke when I BKT now because I know how to put the product on just right...too much is not good with the BKT use very sparingly but be sure to coat each strand is the best advice.  I also focus more so on my roots when I do the passes with the flat iron, I do 6-8 at the roots and 1-2 at the ends.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Pop it in there before and the BKT will seal it in and make it last longer   AtlantaJJ and Fab do cellophanes before BKT and get awesome results.  Girl, you didn't see Fabs thread?  Gots to see it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402398


Its time for me to do that now because my hair is growing and my grays are trying to clown me...I can't have that :rofl!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update:
For the first time ever, *I* did a blowdry with a hatcher dryer (salon pro gold) and flat ironed my hair with my rusk str8 1.5 f-iron and my hair looks really good. 
Really good. 
I was gonna go to a salon and get them to flat iron my hair, but i couldn't get an appointment without waiting hours and hours, so...i did it myself. I was done f-ironing in 35 minutes. One pass with my Rusk - silky, smooth, moisturized hair. I used smb, and it kinda weighs my hair down, but- not a biggie.
Not getting an appointment was a blessing in disguise and i saved about $50. 
I didn't think I could get my own hair this way. I am very pleased.


----------



## texasqt

Thanks ladies for your responses. Everything you've said seems to play a big part in the way my hair is responding to the treatment. Hopefully others will learn from my mistakes.



cutenss said:


> texasqt, *did you use the required temperature on your initial flatiron?  Between 425-450.  If not that might be why.  Also, like the other girls stated using too much will give you that feeling as well. * ....



You know I didn't really think about the heat temperature being a factor  Mine Sedu only goes up to 410 which I thought would be hot enough.  My Softliss kit nor the instructions online specified what temperature to use. 



*fabulosity* said:


> Nope, I've never had that happen; *but I do use a hotter temp*. but after the first wash my hair was super silky... after I blew it dry. I'm thinking maybe *you used to much first go around*.. but that shouldn't be a problem after you've washed/blow dryed and flat ironed a few times.



I know for a fact that I used too much.  Way more than the 2 oz.



sheba1 said:


> Hmmm that is a new one on me....  When  you washed did you shampoo, cowash, what?  If cowash, I'd say go ahead and do a shampoo wash.  Any chance you were heavy handed with it?  I know I was heavy handed with mine the first time   But I've never used Softliss



I washed and conditioned with Hairveda's Cream Rinse and the 24/7 condish.  It was the only thing I had on hand that didn't contain any derivative of sodium. I'm wondering now what should I do next erplexed Can I just flat iron again at a higher temp? Or do I need to rewash/rinse, then blowdry, then flat iron? I'm not sure where in the process I need to start over.  I did turn up the heat and flatironed all of my hair at 410 and that made the stickyness go away so it makes sense that maybe the treatment isn't baked in yet.  It's just sitting on top of my hair. 

I gave my Sedu Revolution to my sis (up to 450)  so I'm going to have to invest in another flatiron.


----------



## sheba1

Hey Texasqt, I don't know that you have to run out and get another iron just yet.  410 should do the trick.  Maybe you can wait til your next wash and add just a littler of one of those naughty shampoos to your hairveda in an app bottle mixed with water and give the wash another go.


----------



## cutenss

Natural Glow said:


> Ok so I'm thinking about starting a Group here on LHCF for BKT users. I know the groups don't get a lot of action right now but it could be useful. This thread is so huge it takes days to get through the whole thing.
> 
> So what do you guys think? Would you participate in the group if we had one?




Hey Natural Glow,  I am so down for a group.  I think it would be FUN! FUN! FUN!  Beside I don't give any advise about BKT unless I have thourghly research, which I continously do,  OR it was/is by my own trial and error.  I feel the same way about everyones hair as I do of my own.  So I would never give out advise/suggestions all willy nilly.  LETS DO IT  
(is that the type of group you are talking about )


----------



## Blessed2bless

Hi Everyone,
I recieved my dreamhair products on Saturday with no instructions! I ordered the sample size. Does anyone have the instructions? If so can you please copy and paste it here...so I can copy it.... or send me a PM.
Thank you in advance...
Blessed2bless


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ladies, thank you so very much for your thoughtful responses to my questions. You all are so very sweet!


----------



## Dak

Blessed2bless said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my dreamhair products on Saturday with no instructions! I ordered the sample size. Does anyone have the instructions? If so can you please copy and paste it here...so I can copy it.... or send me a PM.
> Thank you in advance...
> Blessed2bless



http://www.dreamhairkeratin.com/apply.htm

Have fun!!!


----------



## Blessed2bless

Dak said:


> http://www.dreamhairkeratin.com/apply.htm
> 
> Have fun!!!


Thanks for the support... Can't wait to get started.


----------



## JayAnn0513

Where is it on the dreamhair site that you can order samples? I cant find that option. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blessed2bless

JayAnn0513 said:


> Where is it on the dreamhair site that you can order samples? I cant find that option.
> 
> Thanks!


 I ordered the samples on ebay... $42.00


----------



## Natural Glow

***Okay Ladies, I made a group for us: BKT Beauties*** 

Right now it's invite only so I'm gonna try to go through and try to invite everyone from this thread to join, but if I over look you please, please let me know and I'll invite you


----------



## Dak

Natural Glow said:


> ***Okay Ladies, I made a group for us: BKT Beauties***
> 
> Right now it's invite only so I'm gonna try to go through and try to invite everyone from this thread to join, but if I over look you please, please let me know and I'll invite you



You've been really busy, thank you so much for all your work!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just think of all the pretty hair we'd have....




cutenss said:


> BKT'ers
> Just stopping in to say everyones hair is looking AWESOME  I just received my Dreamhair in the mail, along with my Sedu Nano Tourmalime iron. So I will post pictures soon. My work schedule has been busy. Wish we could all get together for one big BKT   PARTY!!!


----------



## cutenss

Natural Glow said:


> ***Okay Ladies, I made a group for us: BKT Beauties***
> 
> Right now it's invite only so I'm gonna try to go through and try to invite everyone from this thread to join, but if I over look you please, please let me know and I'll invite you



Thanks Natural Glow for the invitation.  I am so glad that it is by invitiation only because its getting a little crazy on the boards, and I just want to discuss what I love which is hair(preferably BKT hair) without drama.  I want it to be fun and a continous learning experience with support for each other.  Thanks for setting this up.  BKT girls it PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Natural Glow for the invite, too.
"You like me, you really like me!"
 *applause n' whistles*

U r so right, cutenss, the boards have been hella crazy lately...I wholeheartedly welcome this group, so there can be no comments (barging-in) from unwanted/uninvited guests...

Natural Glow~  I know you will be very selective with the invitation list .



cutenss said:


> Thanks Natural Glow for the invitation. I am so glad that it is by invitiation only because its getting a little crazy on the boards, and I just want to discuss what I love which is hair(preferably BKT hair) without drama. I want it to be fun and a continous learning experience with support for each other. Thanks for setting this up. BKT girls it PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## Natural Glow

cutenss said:


> Thanks Natural Glow for the invitation.  I am so glad that it is by invitiation only because its getting a little crazy on the boards, and I just want to discuss what I love which is hair(preferably BKT hair) without drama.  I want it to be fun and a continous learning experience with support for each other.  Thanks for setting this up.  BKT girls it PARTY TIME!!!





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Natural Glow for the invite, too.
> "You like me, you really like me!"
> *applause n' whistles*
> 
> U r so right, cutenss, the boards have been hella crazy lately...I wholeheartedly welcome this group, so there can be no comments (barging-in) from unwanted/uninvited guests...
> 
> Natural Glow~  I know you will be very selective with the invitation list .



Thanks ladies for joining. I wasn't sure if everyone would like that it is by invite only or not, glad you guys like it that way. 

If I haven't added any of you BKT ladies let me know and I'll send you an invite I don't wanna leave any of you BKT enthusiasts out

Also I wanted to post this link to an article with some useful info on BKT not sure if this has already been posted or not but it has good info http://modernsalon.com/ArticlesLandingPage/tabid/68/Default.aspx?tid=1&cid=237845


----------



## Muse

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Natural Glow for the invite, too.
> "You like me, you really like me!"
> *applause n' whistles*
> 
> U r so right, cutenss, *the boards have been hella crazy lately...I wholeheartedly welcome this group, so there can be no comments (barging-in) from unwanted/uninvited guests*...
> 
> Natural Glow~  I know you will be very selective with the invitation list .



@bolded: true! I believe that is one of the reasons Pinkskates started her group, KMH, because she wanted to provide a place for naturals who straighten to discuss techniques, etc. without getting bashed for using heat. I will be joining this new BKT group .


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm starting to hear about the BKT outside of the board plus people keep asking me what am I doing to my hair lately, it looks so "healthy"  Love it!


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm starting to hear about the BKT outside of the board plus people keep asking me what am I doing to my hair lately, it looks so "healthy"  Love it!



LOVE this!!!

Yeah, the compliments on my BKT'd hair have been tremendous.  I get more compliments on my hair now than I have at any time; relaxed, natural, weaved up, wigged up and all.

Hey guys, so how do we do the group thing?  Do we go somewhere different?  Please forgive my ignorance but I've never been a group member on lhcf before! :blush3:


----------



## MissJ

Add me to the group please.  I think tonight is the night.


----------



## sheba1

MissJ said:


> Add me to the group please.  I think tonight is the night.



Oooh I'm so excited for you!  Which are you going to use, Miss J?!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Well, I will be doing my first BKT this weekend...crossing fingers and hoping for the best. Using Softliss but thinking of ordering Dreamhair or Inoar for future treatments...


----------



## Natural Glow

sheba1 said:


> Hey guys, so how do we do the group thing?  Do we go somewhere different?  Please forgive my ignorance but I've never been a group member on lhcf before! :blush3:


You can click "groups" up at the very top of the screen, up there by the arcade link. You can just post messages the same as you do here and you can post pics for the group members to see(I'm not sure if only group members can see or not) 



MissJ said:


> Add me to the group please.  I think tonight is the night.


Done!



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I will be doing my first BKT this weekend...crossing fingers and hoping for the best. Using Softliss but thinking of ordering Dreamhair or Inoar for future treatments...


Good luck. You'll love it. Invited you to the group too.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sheba1 said:


> *Hey guys, so how do we do the group thing?  Do we go somewhere different?  Please forgive my ignorance but I've never been a group member on lhcf before! :blush3:*



If you check your profile, you will see  groups you are a member of listed under your photo albums or on that side in general. you can click the link from there to go to your group(s). HTH!


----------



## Moniquenuss

All this talk of a group, I would love to join it! I may not post in here daily but I am subscribed and I read everyones post daily

I will be doing my second BKT this weekend and Im ssoo soo sooo excited! 
I'l post pictures this time because now my ends are even! 

Smooches


----------



## ajoyfuljoy

bumping for later


----------



## mccray689

I'm selling my Softliss BKT, Morango for $40.00, BKT'ing is too much work lol. P'm if your interested. I have a little less than half of the bottle left and almost full shampoo and over half of the deep conditioning left.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Natural Glow said:


> ***Okay Ladies, I made a group for us: BKT Beauties***
> 
> Right now it's invite only so I'm gonna try to go through and try to invite everyone from this thread to join, but if I over look you please, please let me know and I'll invite you


 Thanks for the invite... I will be bkting in Nov.


----------



## Dak

Wanted to post a pic of my hair with the Rusk Keratin Treatment in it, between that and my new dryer (LavaSoft Bonnet) I'm happy!


----------



## *fabulosity*

DAK... your hair... 
It's sooo long and luscious!!!!


----------



## mstar

I subscribe to this thread, and I'd love to join the BKT group, please! I will be doing my own BKT probably in January, as soon as I'm confident that my hair is in good condition and my moisture balance is up to par.


----------



## Dak

Thanks Fab and back at you!  There are some beautiful heads of hair doing BKT's now.


----------



## sheba1

Dak said:


> Thanks Fab and back at you!  *There are some beautiful heads of hair doing BKT's now.*



You can say that again.  Your hair looks gorgeous!




mstar said:


> I subscribe to this thread, and I'd love to join the BKT group, please! I will be doing my own BKT probably in January, as soon as I'm confident that my hair is in good condition and my moisture balance is up to par.



Welcome to the BKT party, Mstar!!  Jump on in when you're ready.  No rush


----------



## Blessed2bless

Dak! It's beautiful!!


----------



## texasqt

I'd like to be added to the group too!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I did my BKT tonight....and I am IN LOVE!


----------



## sheba1

Beautimus, MyAngelEyez!!!  Girlfriend, you only *think *you're in love.  Just wait til after your first wash! You and BKT will be forever  


 yup.... lol


----------



## MarieB

Congratulations, MyAngelEyes! Hope the process wasn't too strenuous! I'm putting mine off until my BF feels better; I'm playing nursemaid this weekend, so I have to wait. And Sheba's right; after the first wash you will be so much more in love....


----------



## Blyss_curls

cutenss said:


> Thanks Natural Glow for the invitation. I am so glad that it is by invitiation only because its getting a little crazy on the boards, and I just want to discuss what I love which is hair(preferably BKT hair) without drama. I want it to be fun and a continous learning experience with support for each other. Thanks for setting this up. BKT girls it PARTY TIME!!!


 
Yikes....I'm sorry I'm so late to this....

I subscribed to this thread ages ago, and read for updates whenever I log on. Haven't been on LHCF in at least a week (....kinda' busy week.)

Anyway, I'd LOVE to be a member of the group. Please send me an invitation. If required, I'll even post. Hoping to do a treatment before the end of this year and would appreciate having a place on lhcf for support.


----------



## texasqt

texasqt said:


> Thanks ladies for your responses. Everything you've said seems to play a big part in the way my hair is responding to the treatment. Hopefully others will learn from my mistakes...the heat temperature *WAS* a factor  Mine Sedu only goes up to 410 which I thought would be hot enough...I know for a fact that I used too much.  Way more than the 2 oz....It's just sitting on top of my hair....



I'm quoting myself to say I  my 3rd weekly wash after Softliss.  I corrected the issue I had of sticky, weighed down hair after my 2nd wash by lightly spraying my hair with Aphogee's Green Tea Keratin spray and flat ironing with 450 degrees.  I did this on the same day that I originally flat ironed and posted about my hair being sticky after the 2nd wash. In other words, my hair had been freshly wash prior to. Lots of heat but a world of difference!

The third wash was done Friday and I :heart2: Softliss.  When washing my hair was soft and manageable and my roots were not puffy at all!  And my hair was not sticky!!! The product, I'm assuming, had been baked in when before it wasn't.  My drying and styling time was cut in half!  Now we're just waiting to see how long the treatment will last before I apply again...


----------



## sheba1

texasqt said:


> I'm quoting myself to say I  my 3rd weekly wash after Softliss.  I corrected the issue I had of sticky, weighed down hair after my 2nd wash by lightly spraying my hair with Aphogee's Green Tea Keratin spray and flat ironing with 450 degrees.  I did this on the same day that I originally flat ironed and posted about my hair being sticky after the 2nd wash. In other words, my hair had been freshly wash prior to. Lots of heat but a world of difference!
> 
> The third wash was done Friday and I :heart2: Softliss.  When washing my hair was soft and manageable and my roots were not puffy at all!  And my hair was not sticky!!! The product, I'm assuming, had been baked in when before it wasn't.  My drying and styling time was cut in half!  Now we're just waiting to see how long the treatment will last before I apply again...



Hot dog!!  Way to troubleshoot it down, Texasqt!  I'm so so glad you're loving your hair!!

Hey, and Mccray689 is selling the rest of her Softliss if you or anyone else using Softliss wants to buy it off her.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I'm considering doing a BKT touchup, but I will have to deep condition like crazy... oh and I am considering using the Green Tea reconstructor as well on top of QOD.


----------



## texasqt

sheba1 said:


> Hot dog!!  Way to troubleshoot it down, Texasqt!  I'm so so glad you're loving your hair!!
> 
> Hey, and Mccray689 is selling the rest of her Softliss if you or anyone else using Softliss wants to buy it off her.



Thanks! I purchased 2 kits when I got mine (one was for my mom but she's sticking with her braids for now) so I won't need any more until mid-2010


----------



## sheba1

texasqt said:


> Thanks! I purchased 2 kits when I got mine (one was for my mom but she's sticking with her braids for now) so I won't need any more until mid-2010



Texasqt, who are you telling?!  I've got a softliss kit, (unopened) one large bottle of acai dream hair (also... unopened)  and I haven't even finished my 16 oz bottle of Global yet. 

Just in case you're thinking there's any hope for me, I have a sample of dreamhair moroccan that I haven't even used yet so...  yeah, I'm obsessed with BKT.  But I can't help myself!  I love it. lol


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I did my BKT with Dreamhair Acai (got it off Ebay), and I did the Softliss BKT on my daughter's hair. Both turned out silky soft, no weird fumes, and minimal passes needed with my FHI Platform. I am in love with Dreamhair!

It seems like the Dreamhair gives a silkier result. I'm laughing at my boyfriend, who just said "to the untrained eye, it would look like a weave". My daughter's hair seems more coated, thicker, not as swingy. Neither of us have rinsed our treatments out yet. I am hesitant to rinse mine just because it feels sooooo nice and silky, lol. I am going to do Dream hair in my 14 yo's hair today. I think we are all about to become Dreamhair BKT Beauties, LOL! I'm looking for a way to transition us all to natural, so I think this may be our route.

Well, my daughter rinsed the Softliss treatment out and sat with the mask for about five minutes and rinsed. we both noticed the immediate difference in her hair. Usually, it's a struggle to comb through, but not today. Comb out took less than 2 minutes. I then added a dab of Suave Humectress conditioner as a leave in and sealed with coconut oil, then blow-dried her hair in sections. It came out straight, just as if I had flat ironed her hair. We both loved it, and it is something she can easily do ion her own (she will be eleven next month, and loves to do her own hair). She is about 3 months post texlax. I haven't rinsed mine yet...I may wait until tomorrow.


----------



## cutenss

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my BKT tonight....and I am IN LOVE!



You hair looks so good.  I love the color.  BKT for life.


----------



## Blessed2bless

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my BKT with Dreamhair Acai (got it off Ebay), and I did the Softliss BKT on my daughter's hair. Both turned out silky soft, no weird fumes, and minimal passes needed with my FHI Platform. I am in love with Dreamhair!
> 
> It seems like the Dreamhair gives a silkier result. I'm laughing at my boyfriend, who just said "to the untrained eye, it would look like a weave". My daughter's hair seems more coated, thicker, not as swingy. Neither of us have rinsed our treatments out yet. I am hesitant to rinse mine just because it feels sooooo nice and silky, lol. I am going to do Dream hair in my 14 yo's hair today. I think we are all about to become Dreamhair BKT Beauties, LOL! I'm looking for a way to transition us all to natural, so I think this may be our route.
> 
> Well, my daughter rinsed the Softliss treatment out and sat with the mask for about five minutes and rinsed. we both noticed the immediate difference in her hair. Usually, it's a struggle to comb through, but not today. Comb out took less than 2 minutes. I then added a dab of Suave Humectress conditioner as a leave in and sealed with coconut oil, then blow-dried her hair in sections. It came out straight, just as if I had flat ironed her hair. We both loved it, and it is something she can easily do ion her own (she will be eleven next month, and loves to do her own hair). She is about 3 months post texlax. I haven't rinsed mine yet...I may wait until tomorrow.


 
Hi MyAngel.....
Dreamhair is what I purchased! I can't wait to apply it next month! I have a question for you.... Looking on their site for instructions, it seem as though you apply it to wet hair? after the  shampoo... is this correct?


----------



## kbragg

I'm kind of confused so please forgive me slowness Is this like a temporary relaxer? Does it revert if you wash it or sweat? Will a person who is 100% natural for example remain straight or would it revert? Just looking for options....


----------



## *fabulosity*

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my BKT tonight....and I am IN LOVE!


 
It looks soooo pretty MAECU!! I love the dream hair... I did my mom's hair today (I put her dream hair in two weeks ago) and it is almost like baby doll hair... so shiny!!!



sheba1 said:


> Texasqt, who are you telling?! I've got a softliss kit, (unopened) one large bottle of acai dream hair (also... unopened)  and I haven't even finished my 16 oz bottle of Global yet.
> 
> Just in case you're thinking there's any hope for me, I have a sample of dreamhair moroccan that I haven't even used yet so...  yeah, I'm obsessed with BKT. But I can't help myself! I love it. lol


 
 Uh yeah you are ...... lol.. So you went ahead and got the big acai... you've got BKT for days. 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I did my BKT with Dreamhair Acai (got it off Ebay), and I did the Softliss BKT on my daughter's hair. Both turned out silky soft, no weird fumes, and minimal passes needed with my FHI Platform. I am in love with Dreamhair!
> 
> It seems like the Dreamhair gives a silkier result. I'm laughing at my boyfriend, who just said "to the untrained eye, it would look like a weave". My daughter's hair seems more coated, thicker, not as swingy. Neither of us have rinsed our treatments out yet. I am hesitant to rinse mine just because it feels sooooo nice and silky, lol. I am going to do Dream hair in my 14 yo's hair today. I think we are all about to become Dreamhair BKT Beauties, LOL! I'm looking for a way to transition us all to natural, so I think this may be our route.
> 
> Well, my daughter rinsed the Softliss treatment out and sat with the mask for about five minutes and rinsed. we both noticed the immediate difference in her hair. Usually, it's a struggle to comb through, but not today. Comb out took less than 2 minutes. I then added a dab of Suave Humectress conditioner as a leave in and sealed with coconut oil, then blow-dried her hair in sections. It came out straight, just as if I had flat ironed her hair. We both loved it, and it is something she can easily do ion her own (she will be eleven next month, and loves to do her own hair). She is about 3 months post texlax. I haven't rinsed mine yet...I may wait until tomorrow.


 
Softliss is the gateway drug... lol.. Dreamhair is the whole line... it's like I can so tell a difference with my hair then and now... I liked softliss too.. but the dream hair just takes it to another level...


----------



## sheba1

*fabulosity* said:


> Uh yeah you are ...... lol.. So you went ahead and got the big acai... you've got BKT for days.



I know... I know... hadn't even used the sample but I kept thinking that eventually the ebay bottles will be $280, too... and then with the bing 8% cash back... Gurl, I just bought it. erplexed  But I'm soooo happy  

All I know is, I'm on a no buy til March of 2010.  If it's not drugstore conditioner, shampoo, etc, I can't get it.  No ordering hair products online cuz I have been an absolute monster!  Did I mention that I bought a 6 month supply of Viviscal because it helped Veejee grow her hair to waist length?  No intervention needed... no buying for Sheba1.  Oh, and I don't think I'm going to BKT until then, either.  That parts up for debate, though.  I may BKT end of December but I'm undecided.


----------



## Dak

kbragg said:


> I'm kind of confused so please forgive me slowness Is this like a temporary relaxer? Does it revert if you wash it or sweat? Will a person who is 100% natural for example remain straight or would it revert? Just looking for options....




Hey Kbragg!  The BKT slowly wears off over time, maybe three months if you baby it with non-sulfate shampoos, less if you don't.  I am 100% natural & when I wear my hair curly, it's still curly, my curl pattern, but looser.  w/o BKT, I have about 50 - 75% shrinkage, with the BKT, I have only about 25%.


----------



## Muse

Blessed2bless said:


> Hi MyAngel.....
> Dreamhair is what I purchased! I can't wait to apply it next month! I have a question for you.... Looking on their site for instructions, it seem as though you apply it to wet hair? after the  shampoo... is this correct?



Good question. MyAngelEyez~C~U, did you use it according to the directions posted on ebay? Did you apply to damp hair?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Muse said:


> Good question. MyAngelEyez~C~U, did you use it according to the directions posted on ebay? Did you apply to damp hair?



I applied it to 80% dry hair. I found it easier for me to tell what hair had product on it and what didn't. It also help me to use the bare minimum of treatment. I basically applied it according to the general instructions for applying your basic BKT. It worked very well. and you will find that you will only need 2-3 passes if you use an iron with 450 degrees.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Okay so,  after I finish my Global 4% I might hafta jump on the Dream Hair Band Wagon. 

For those who have tried Dream hair, how does it work on mega shrinkage prone natural hair? (That would be my roots! :gigglel  Global 4% get them to bow down, that's why I'm hesitant to try Dream hair. My roots just  @ Softliss.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I sent Britney of BKT YouTube fame a question asking if she clarifies before her root BKT touch up and she said she skips that step all together because it dries out her hair. 

I like the Softliss clarifying shampoo, it doesn't strip my hair at all....strange.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Can anybody who BKT's buy this at their local beauty supply?  Online only????  I'm thinking Sally's or some other public bss should have it by now damnit.  LOL

And I found INOAR brand which is the marroquino treatment and not sure how this differs but is 16 oz. lasting several months?  What's the average amount one uses per each treatment?  1 oz., 2 oz.????

http://cgi.ebay.com/**2-kits-**Inoa...temQQimsxZ20090924?IMSfp=TL090924186003r23597


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I sent Britney of BKT YouTube fame a question asking if she clarifies before her root BKT touch up and she said she skips that step all together because it dries out her hair.
> 
> I like the Softliss clarifying shampoo, it doesn't strip my hair at all....strange.



Very interesting, AJJ.  I haven't had any stripped feeling since my first BKT.  I even clarify in between treatments sometimes.  I use the ORS aloe mixed with water and oil sometimes if my hair feels gunky.

Depends on the product, GV, but 1 to 2 oz per treatment ought to do it.  I've never heard of that brand but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  I'd never heard of Dreamhair and it's become an instant success thanks to Fab.  That being said, I think you'd be better off buying a sample of a trusted known product from someone like Fab, since she has several bottles of Dreamhair.  It's a lot less like going out on a limb, you know?  Trusted product, trusted seller, can buy the amount you need for a single treatment (or two, if you prefer)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Very interesting, AJJ.  I haven't had any stripped feeling since my first BKT.  I even clarify in between treatments sometimes.  I use the ORS aloe mixed with water and oil sometimes if my hair feels gunky.
> 
> Depends on the product, GV, but 1 to 2 oz per treatment ought to do it.  I've never heard of that brand but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  I'd never heard of Dreamhair and it's become an instant success thanks to Fab.  That being said, I think you'd be better off buying a sample of a trusted known product from someone like Fab, since she has several bottles of Dreamhair.  It's a lot less like going out on a limb, you know?  Trusted product, trusted seller, can buy the amount you need for a single treatment (or two, if you prefer)



Uh oh, I know your last paragraph is not for me but it gives me an idea 

I can find out how the DH works on my NG by trying a sample! :scratchch


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> Uh oh, I know your last paragraph is not for me but it gives me an idea
> 
> I can find out how the DH works on my NG by trying a sample! :scratchch




Hehehe Uh oh is right!!  You know what happens when AtlantaJJ gets an idea brewing.  It's as good as done  lol

Fab, get ready to send that order!  AtlantaJJ, you need her paypal info?  I'll send it to you, gyal! hahaha


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Um, has anyone seen this?  I've been asking Sally's for freaking ever!  Maybe this is one to try just to see????  Totally unexpected.  If anyone's used it, please give me a review.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/keratin-treatment/SBS-539214,default,pd.html


----------



## sheba1

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Um, has anyone seen this?  I've been asking Sally's for freaking ever!  Maybe this is one to try just to see????  Totally unexpected.  If anyone's used it, please give me a review.
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/keratin-treatment/SBS-539214,default,pd.html



Interesting.. It's a smoothing balm; like Paul Mitchell's super skinny balm.  Great ingredients.  I'm certain the effects only last until the next wash, but it looks like a nice smoothing balm for those looking to smooth and straighten for a style.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Hehehe Uh oh is right!!  You know what happens when AtlantaJJ gets an idea brewing.  It's as good as done  lol
> 
> Fab, get ready to send that order!  AtlantaJJ, you need her paypal info?  I'll send it to you, gyal! hahaha



You know me don't you!! Hehe!! 

I'm enjoying my hair and then you say can get even better! :wow: 

I'm getting some new hair vitamins too Sheba, I'll let you know how mine work and you tell me about yours.

All I need to do is grow it faster and I'll be set!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

sheba1 said:


> Interesting.. It's a smoothing balm; like Paul Mitchell's super skinny balm.  Great ingredients.  I'm certain the effects only last until the next wash, but it looks like a nice smoothing balm for those looking to smooth and straighten for a style.




There's also one by Rusk but I'm not sure if it's the very temporary one.  I supposed those don't contain any kind of "-hydes" in them.  Smoothers are different than straighteners?   I almost got a treatment on Ebay...lol...ready to bump somebody's low bid.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Question:

Can one use the keratin shampoo and keratin conditioner *without* having the BKT treatment done?

If so, which shampoos/conditioners would you recommend.


----------



## Natural Glow

*fabulosity* said:


> *Softliss is the gateway drug*... lol.. Dreamhair is the whole line... it's like I can so tell a difference with my hair then and now... I liked softliss too.. but the dream hair just takes it to another level...


It sure is lol...so um how much are you selling the samples for?


Serenity_Peace said:


> Question:
> 
> Can one use the keratin shampoo and keratin conditioner *without* having the BKT treatment done?
> 
> If so, which shampoos/conditioners would you recommend.


You mean like regular condish/poo with keratin? I don't see why you couldn't use it without BKT. I don't think it was made for BKT
*I think one a lot of people like is Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Conditioner is one a lot of people like.
*


----------



## natalie20121

Hello Ladies! I've been lurking for a while and I have finally decided to get a BKT!!!!!! I am transitioning and I think this will really help me. I will be doing the Copolla. I have not read all 171 pages so i'm sorry if this has been asked but has anyone used Copolla? If so, what was your experience? My treatment will be done tomorrow. I'm so excited. I will post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## ceebee3

Wow, this is a great thread.

I'll come back when my head stops spinning.


----------



## MarieB

ceebee3 said:


> Wow, this is a great thread.
> 
> I'll come back when my head stops spinning.


 
Girl, pace yourself...or, brew some coffee, lock the door, and curl up with a good, long thread....


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Which sizes are people buying?  I'm looking for full-size 16 oz. or 33 oz.  Problem is that some of them list the expiration dates but I cannot find it again to calculate.  How long would the product last usually?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

So I bought one system.  Keratina by Salon Pro. It supposedly has more proteins than other brands, got good ratings by those who purchased it, is sold by a top-rated seller with fast delivery and good customer service based here in the U.S.  Only thing, it's a 2-day wait to shampoo...but it's also 25 oz. of each product and made in Brazil.  The other competing systems were Inoar and Encanto.  16 oz. of Encanto 3-system treatment were 99.00 but I paid the 130.00 for this one because the sizes were bigger and the protein content:


----------



## crazydaze911

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> So I bought one system.  Keratina by Salon Pro. It supposedly has more proteins than other brands, got good ratings by those who purchased it, is sold by a top-rated seller with fast delivery and good customer service based here in the U.S.  Only thing, it's a 2-day wait to shampoo...but it's also 25 oz. of each product and made in Brazil.  The other competing systems were Inoar and Encanto.  16 oz. of Encanto 3-system treatment were 99.00 but I paid the 130.00 for this one because the sizes were bigger and the protein content:




Let me know how this goes.  A while back i had a Keratina treatment.  The guy who did it told me to google the brand but nothing every popped up b/c the name is so generic.  The results were good and it was much cheaper than the BKT with NO SMELL and no mask needed... i wonder if that is the same one, if so, u've performed a miracle by finding it (the guy left the salon with no forwarding info and the owner had no idea what he used).

i'll be waiting for ur review! thanks.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Okay!!! I couldn't wait... I bkted last night.... I'll figure out how to post the pics..for all my bkt beauties!!!!


----------



## Mane Event

Has anyone tried this brand w/ collagen???

http://cgi.ebay.com/KERALIS-Brazili...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca63d81fe


----------



## LAURENCE

Hi guys!
Brittany has new videos on you tube and her hair looks so healthy!  I think I will take the plunge the first weekend of Dec. my hair has had a year to recooperate from last years heat damage, so it should be ready.  Thanks ladies for sharing.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I just did my 2nd BKT application but I  think it's my fault it's not great. I just finished my 2nd QOD gold application. I used as little as possible...  a fingertip application for almost each layer about 1/3 to 1/4" each and combed through and detangled thoroughly, both before and after the BKT application.


I skipped the clarifying poo, I DC'd and colored last night (semi perm)... rinsed it out anf applied QOD damp. Then I airdried. My ends were already dry when I started flatironing while the rest of the hair was damp. I figured flatironing damp would help seal in more moisture under the keratin seal.

When I started flatironing, my ends were coming out dry, rough and crispety crunchety. I added Aphogee Keratin and Green tea to remoisten the ends and they smoothed down considerably, but are still "crunchy" ad coarse and/or rough. 

Now, the end result? A Dull flatiron with lots of body, and no swing. 
I know for the most part my hair DOES NOT do well with blowdryers, or when it is flatironed while dry; therefore, I kept my hair damp- like 80% dry. I've had GREAT wraps when I have damp hair that is flatironed into submission. 
Out of frustration, I wrapped my hair--- and put it under a stocking cap. I've slapped the wig back on until the 72 hours -- Sunday night comes. Then I will wash it out, do a comparison, and possibly retry wrapping and flatironing. 



But I want to know what you ladies think I should do better? I fear it's a combination of my technique (application) and how I normally flatiron/straighten my hair. 

Hair Type info: 4a/3c, 100% reversion from a summer relaxer, color treated. The only huge problem I have is detangling, but I keep it braided so it can grow. I'm trying to perfect my flat iron technique and am giving up the relax attempts for good.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I just did my 2nd BKT application but I  think it's my fault it's not great. I just finished my 2nd QOD gold application. I used as little as possible...  a fingertip application for almost each layer about 1/3 to 1/4" each and combed through and detangled thoroughly, both before and after the BKT application.
> 
> 
> I skipped the clarifying poo, I DC'd and colored last night (semi perm)... rinsed it out anf applied QOD damp. Then I airdried. My ends were already dry when I started flatironing while the rest of the hair was damp. I figured flatironing damp would help seal in more moisture under the keratin seal.
> 
> When I started flatironing, my ends were coming out dry, rough and crispety crunchety. I added Aphogee Keratin and Green tea to remoisten the ends and they smoothed down considerably, but are still "crunchy" ad coarse and/or rough.
> 
> Now, the end result? A Dull flatiron with lots of body, and no swing.
> I know for the most part my hair DOES NOT do well with blowdryers, or when it is flatironed while dry; therefore, I kept my hair damp- like 80% dry. I've had GREAT wraps when I have damp hair that is flatironed into submission.
> Out of frustration, I wrapped my hair--- and put it under a stocking cap. I've slapped the wig back on until the 72 hours -- Sunday night comes. Then I will wash it out, do a comparison, and possibly retry wrapping and flatironing.
> 
> 
> 
> But I want to know what you ladies think I should do better? I fear it's a combination of my technique (application) and how I normally flatiron/straighten my hair.
> 
> Hair Type info: 4a/3c, 100% reversion from a summer relaxer, color treated. The only huge problem I have is detangling, but I keep it braided so it can grow. I'm trying to perfect my flat iron technique and am giving up the relax attempts for good.




I dunno...I probably would have added a lil more QOD to my ends rather than the chi, just to make sure they were coated. Don't panic or stress for now, just see how it looks in two days after your wash. Also, if you flat iron it then, use as little products as possible prior to blow drying (leave-in, oil, heat protectant), and you should have great, swangy hair!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Just wondering, but I like to stock up on things when they are on sale ...has anyone tried  Puffchino on Ebay?  Protein Keratine Treatment Cream?  Puff didn't tell me the manufacturer but said it was made in Florida.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260483747937

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260476413594

For a limited time, all three with free shipping.  Hmmm.  I wish I had seen it before I placed my previous order.  If images won't load, log in and check for seller Puffchino.


----------



## msdeevee

Ok, you ladies got me. 

I've been natural for 6 years now and even though I hit APL I feel my hair should be so much longer. I ordered the Soft Liss chocolate a few months ago but was kinda leery of doing it. I love my natural hair. However I had to have 3-4 inches cut off last weekend because of wearing my hair in twists and other natural styles that tore up my ends. 

I've decided to keep my hair straight for the Winter so I can baby the ends and hopefully retain some length. I did the Mizani Thermasmooth  system last weekend which was great.

So I'm gonna jump in and do the BKT today and see how I do with that.

Thanks for all the tips ladies I've been following this thread for a while now. 

Got a lot of tips and encouragement from Sheba1. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## sheba1

I'm so so so sorry to hear of your having to cut so much off due to natural styling.  You know that I can completely identify as I lost a couple inches for the same reason and am dusting the rest until they get full and thick and *knot free* thanks to BKT.  

Good luck to you.  I think you'll really love the BKT Your cuticle is super healthy and unprocessed so I'm certain you will still have plenty of curl.  I'm going to pm you my number so you can call me if you run into any snags.


----------



## Blessed2bless

msdeevee said:


> Ok, you ladies got me.
> 
> I've been natural for 6 years now and even though I hit APL I feel my hair should be so much longer. I ordered the Soft Liss chocolate a few months ago but was kinda leery of doing it. I love my natural hair. However I had to have 3-4 inches cut off last weekend because of wearing my hair in twists and other natural styles that tore up my ends.
> 
> I've decided to keep my hair straight for the Winter so I can baby the ends and hopefully retain some length. I did the Mizani Thermasmooth system last weekend which was great.
> 
> So I'm gonna jump in and do the BKT today and see how I do with that.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips ladies I've been following this thread for a while now.
> 
> Got a lot of tips and encouragement from Sheba1. Thanks again ladies.


I know Sheba1 is the best!!! All the best! I just finished and so far so good... I will be trying Soft-Liss next treatment!    
 btw I had to cut 41/2 inches and I'l still cutting splits daily as I see them.


----------



## MarieB

Sheba, you are such a sweetie!


----------



## sheba1

Blessed2bless said:


> I know Sheba1 is the best!!! All the best! I just finished and so far so good... I will be trying Soft-Liss next treatment!
> btw I had to cut 41/2 inches and I'l still cutting splits daily as I see them.





MarieB said:


> Sheba, you are such a sweetie!



Awww stop guys :blush3:  Just trying to pay it forward as so many helped me.  I must have sent Brittany, Crazydaze, Princessnad and Socalli a million and one PMs


----------



## msdeevee

Ok ladies I've finished my 1st BKT with help from *Sheba* 

I was afraid I didn't have enough on then I was afraid I put too much on but anyway I finished the flat-ironing but I'm too tired to do the second wash and mask . I'm really curious to see how it comes out after I do the second wash and the mask but I have other things to do today   This treatment is a lot of work!! 

My hair feels fine. It is a little dull and dry looking but I'll just put it up in some kinda updo for worship tomorrow. 

I've been reading back through the thread and I will be buying some of those finger protectors , my fingers are mad at me.

Overall , I'm happy so far. No complaints.

Thanx again Sheba for all your help.


----------



## sheba1

msdeevee said:


> This treatment is a lot of work!!
> 
> My hair feels fine. It is a little dull and dry looking but I'll just put it up in some kinda updo for worship tomorrow.




Isn't it, though?!  BKT is hard work the first time.  And then after, with product in, my hair was just like yours... kinda dull and dry.  But, MsDee, just wait until your first wash.  Wow... you'll see.


----------



## Dak

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I just did my 2nd BKT application but I  think it's my fault it's not great. I just finished my 2nd QOD gold application. I used as little as possible...  a fingertip application for almost each layer about 1/3 to 1/4" each and combed through and detangled thoroughly, both before and after the BKT application.
> 
> 
> I skipped the clarifying poo, I DC'd and colored last night (semi perm)... rinsed it out anf applied QOD damp. Then I airdried. My ends were already dry when I started flatironing while the rest of the hair was damp. I figured flatironing damp would help seal in more moisture under the keratin seal.
> 
> When I started flatironing, my ends were coming out dry, rough and crispety crunchety. I added Aphogee Keratin and Green tea to remoisten the ends and they smoothed down considerably, but are still "crunchy" ad coarse and/or rough.
> 
> Now, the end result? A Dull flatiron with lots of body, and no swing.
> I know for the most part my hair DOES NOT do well with blowdryers, or when it is flatironed while dry; therefore, I kept my hair damp- like 80% dry. I've had GREAT wraps when I have damp hair that is flatironed into submission.
> Out of frustration, I wrapped my hair--- and put it under a stocking cap. I've slapped the wig back on until the 72 hours -- Sunday night comes. Then I will wash it out, do a comparison, and possibly retry wrapping and flatironing.
> 
> 
> 
> But I want to know what you ladies think I should do better? I fear it's a combination of my technique (application) and how I normally flatiron/straighten my hair.
> 
> Hair Type info: 4a/3c, 100% reversion from a summer relaxer, color treated. The only huge problem I have is detangling, but I keep it braided so it can grow. I'm trying to perfect my flat iron technique and am giving up the relax attempts for good.



LaurynDoll, I love reading your blogs & your posts!  I'm going to try and comment on your technique.  I think next time you should clarify first.  Like doing a clean install.  You're ironing the BK treatment into your hair, I imagine the stuff is designed to go into the hair with heat, ie, molecule is malleable enough to enter, which then smooths out the hair strand and makes it silkier.  Adding different stuff to be ironed in, like the Aphogee, just isn't the same thing.  

I'm not sure a finger tip amount is enough either, I'm not visualizing what you mean very clearly.  My hair (3C/4A) is very porous, especially when just clarified, I understand not using too much, but you do want to have enough product to coat the length of your hair.  
Also, I think the hair should be completely dry with the BKT in it before you flat iron.  Any sizzle sound scares me around my hair.  

I'm thinking the BKT can definitely take the place of a relaxer for you, can't wait to hear how it turns out after you wash!


----------



## Blessed2bless

msdeevee said:


> Ok ladies I've finished my 1st BKT with help from *Sheba*
> 
> I was afraid I didn't have enough on then I was afraid I put too much on but anyway I finished the flat-ironing but I'm too tired to do the second wash and mask . I'm really curious to see how it comes out after I do the second wash and the mask but I have other things to do today  This treatment is a lot of work!!
> 
> My hair feels fine. It is a little dull and dry looking but I'll just put it up in some kinda updo for worship tomorrow.
> 
> I've been reading back through the thread and I will be buying some of those finger protectors , my fingers are mad at me.
> 
> 
> Overall , I'm happy so far. No complaints.
> 
> Thanx again Sheba for all your help.


Did you take pictures...


----------



## msdeevee

Blessed2bless said:


> Did you take pictures...



No , not yet. My DH is painting and I'm not good at taking pics of my hair by myself.

When I wash it out tomorrow, I'll take pics. I hope it's pic worthy 

Will it hurt anything if I put a little oil on it ?


----------



## Dak

msdeevee said:


> Will it hurt anything if I put a little oil on it ?



I don't think so, but use half or a quarter of what you usually use, freshly BKT hair is very different, not as porous.


----------



## msdeevee

Thanks , I think I'll just leave it alone 'til tomorrow. I'll just wear some headbands tomorrow to  detract from the dullness.


----------



## Blessed2bless

msdeevee said:


> No , not yet. My DH is painting and I'm not good at taking pics of my hair by myself.
> 
> When I wash it out tomorrow, I'll take pics. I hope it's pic worthy
> *Will it hurt anything if I put a little oil on it ?*





*Not at all... I used a little chi  and shine on my ends before I washed my hair....*
*Wash day I used my leave-in and sealed with CO and Shea butter.*


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Here are my 2nd BKT results with QOD Gold. 
Again I think I may have been heavy handed. After being wrapped most of the 72 hours, it's a little smoother and sleeker, but I have this Oprah Winfrey thing going. I also saw a small burn on my scalp from not blowdrying.... I think my lesson is learned... blowdry the BKT then flat iron (even if I skip the blowdry on clarified hair). 

Overall the results aren't too different from the last BKT application. I will probably have to clip my ends since that seems to be the problem....

OH YEA I haven't washed the BKT out yet. I will do this and compare.


----------



## Blessed2bless

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Here are my 2nd BKT results with QOD Gold.
> Again I think I may have been heavy handed. After being wrapped most of the 72 hours, it's a little smoother and sleeker, but I have this Oprah Winfrey thing going. I also saw a small burn on my scalp from not blowdrying.... I think my lesson is learned... blowdry the BKT then flat iron (even if I skip the blowdry on clarified hair).
> 
> Overall the results aren't too different from the last BKT application. I will probably have to clip my ends since that seems to be the problem....
> 
> OH YEA I haven't washed the BKT out yet. I will do this and compare.


 Wow! your results are great!!!!


----------



## sheba1

^^^^ ITA your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Wow, I was thinking of skipping the blow dry before flat iron next time, too.  So icksnay on that, eh?  Ok... thanks for pioneering it, though.  Beautiful hair!  I'm certain you'll get a smoother less Ophry look after you've washed.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I just did my 2nd BKT application but I think it's my fault it's not great. I just finished my 2nd QOD gold application. I used as little as possible... a fingertip application for almost each layer about 1/3 to 1/4" each and combed through and detangled thoroughly, both before and after the BKT application.
> 
> 
> I skipped the clarifying poo, I DC'd and colored last night (semi perm)... rinsed it out anf applied QOD damp. Then I airdried. My ends were already dry when I started flatironing while the rest of the hair was damp. I figured flatironing damp would help seal in more moisture under the keratin seal.
> 
> When I started flatironing, my ends were coming out dry, rough and crispety crunchety. I added Aphogee Keratin and Green tea to remoisten the ends and they smoothed down considerably, but are still "crunchy" ad coarse and/or rough.
> 
> Now, the end result? A Dull flatiron with lots of body, and no swing.
> I know for the most part my hair DOES NOT do well with blowdryers, or when it is flatironed while dry; therefore, I kept my hair damp- like 80% dry. I've had GREAT wraps when I have damp hair that is flatironed into submission.
> Out of frustration, I wrapped my hair--- and put it under a stocking cap. I've slapped the wig back on until the 72 hours -- Sunday night comes. Then I will wash it out, do a comparison, and possibly retry wrapping and flatironing.
> 
> 
> 
> But I want to know what you ladies think I should do better? I fear it's a combination of my technique (application) and how I normally flatiron/straighten my hair.
> 
> Hair Type info: 4a/3c, 100% reversion from a summer relaxer, color treated. The only huge problem I have is detangling, but I keep it braided so it can grow. I'm trying to perfect my flat iron technique and am giving up the relax attempts for good.


 
I've done 3 BKT treatments and I've noticed that following the directions to a "T" gave the straightest, silkiest result. When I gave myself the treatment, I skipped the naked hot blowdry (I dried on cold)and it was not as silky as my daughters' hair. I didn't want it "bone straight", however, which is why I skipped that step. Also, if your flat iron is not near or above 450F, it won't bond as well. I believe an average head (sl) should use around 2 ounces of product.
So, I think any alteration in the proscribed process will produce varying results. The good thing is that you can strip it and do it again following the instructions to the letter, if you'd like. I'm sure your hair will be just fine, whatever you choose to do. This stuff is "the truth"!


----------



## Eisani

I did it...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Eisani said:


> I did it...


----------



## Eisani

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


>


lol, I'm putting some stuff together so I can post my results and all that good stuff.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Eisani said:


> lol, I'm putting some stuff together so I can post my results and all that good stuff.


Good, cuz I stopped short of adding the "this thread is useless without pics",


----------



## Love Always

Eisani said:


> I did it...



Ummm, don't leave us hanging we need details!  I've stalked your Fotki and your texture is similiar to mine so I would like to know how it's working out for you so far.  I plan on getting the BKT pretty soon .


----------



## Eisani

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Good, cuz I stopped short of adding the "this thread is useless without pics",


Haha! I thought about that as I typed it, I know better! I've been taking a few pics, got a great trim from a *barber*  and I'm just trying to do one last thing before I post my results!



Nisha619 said:


> Ummm, don't leave us hanging we need details!  I've stalked your Fotki and your texture is similiar to mine so I would like to know how it's working out for you so far.  I plan on getting the BKT pretty soon .


I promise I'll start a thread and give all the details once I finish taking pics doing other things. I have a couple reviews that I think will be useful to a lot of us.


----------



## Tafa01

Eisani said:


> Haha! I thought about that as I typed it, I know better! I've been taking a few pics, got a great trim from a *barber*  and I'm just trying to do one last thing before I post my results!
> 
> 
> I promise I'll start a thread and give all the details once I finish taking pics doing other things. I have a couple reviews that I think will be useful to a lot of us.


  I can't wait to see!!! I hope you liked it


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> ^^^^ ITA your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Wow, I was thinking of skipping the blow dry before flat iron next time, too.  So icksnay on that, eh?  Ok... thanks for pioneering it, though.  Beautiful hair!  I'm certain you'll get a smoother less Ophry look after you've washed.


You should get a good ion blow dryer. I would not skip the blow dry step before the flat iron.   The drying after the clarifying step is optional in my opinion. But I would not put a 450 iron on my damp hair, no way no how that is asking for trouble. Also the blow dry with the BKT in is part of the process to get it to bond with the cuticle. I don't blow dry it straight like I'm round brushing but I stretch it out especially at my roots pretty good to help get the treatment to take.  I don't have a problem with my ends now because they are poker straight  which I love. I focus my blowdry on my roots.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just did a textlax on the back half of my head. I had so much new growth, it was just getting out of hand. I just left the relaxer on for 8 - 10 minutes just to get through the cuticle a little and to stretch out my roots.  I will do the front half this week and then BKT next weekend. 

I have retained so much length! My bangs are almost at the end of my nose! When I started they were just reaching my eyes. 

I agree with the poster about sticking with the instructions until you have more experience with the BKT. Adding extra products and steps or skipping steps is risky IMHO.


----------



## Cloefa

I have mixed feelings about BKT... unlike a lot of the product makers suggest, i would not recommend the process for anyone whose hair is not *100% HEALTHY*.  The keratin doesn't repair the damage and the heat needed to bond the product to the hair cuticle will only worsen any damage underneath. The coating makes the hair look healthy and shiny, but as it's washed out the damage will be obvious.  i also wouldn't suggest overlapping BKTs because 1) they contain a lot of protein, which could lead to protein damage if overlapped in people whose hair doesn't require much protein or people who use protein products in between BKTs and 2) for people who don't want to completely lose their curls, BKT is a progressive treatment which means it works better and better everytime you use it, making the results more permanent and long-lasting (hence the name _escova progressiva_).  The treatment lasts longer depending on how porus and the texture of your hair (mine last about 6 months and i have virgin hair) but i wait until it is completely washed out before reapplying.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

^^ did you have damage that you noted specifically was due to the heat in the bkt?


----------



## Cloefa

yes but i have to admit it was my fault.  i did i BKT in  june and backed off using heat protectants and DCing as much for the sake of maintaining that "salon swang"  and now I have had 4 trims since due to spit ends and had some strands that were broken and frayed up to 3 inches up the hair shaft.  i also have hair in the front left side of my hair that is permanently straight.  i don't think that the heat from the intial product application is was damaged my hair the most but the flat ironing in between.  I have been flatironing/straightening my hair every week to 2 weeks since i was a child and have never had the kind of damage and loss of length i had after getting the BKT.


----------



## Love Always

Cloefa said:


> yes but i have to admit it was my fault.  i did i BKT in  june and backed off using heat protectants and DCing as much for the sake of maintaining that "salon swang"  and now I have had 4 trims since due to spit ends and had some strands that were broken and frayed up to 3 inches up the hair shaft.  i also have hair in the front left side of my hair that is permanently straight.  i don't think that the heat from the intial product application is was damaged my hair the most but the flat ironing in between.  I have been flatironing/straightening my hair every week to 2 weeks since i was a child and have never had the kind of damage and loss of length i had after getting the BKT.



Yikes...thanks for sharing your experience.  I want to BKT because I have very dry hair.  I've tried many things to combat the dryness and nothing really works out for me.  I'm natural and I wear my hair in it's natural state daily and I don't plan on flat ironing my hair while having the BKT with the exception of the initial process.  Do you think if one strays away from heat your hair will be alright and not suffer any damage like you have experienced?


----------



## frizzeegurl

Good comments, definitely something to think about regarding the heat damage. I really just want to take advantage of the faster drying time. I still really wants this done. I am in Houston and have yet to find a stylist that I am comfortable go with. Many of the salons here tend to cater to caucasion clients and don't have experience with 4a/4b textures like mine. I know many of you diy your BKT but I am lazy and want it done in a salon.

FYI....I phoned Yamil and she doesn't really know about 4a/4b hair in my opinion. It told her I was natural and she insisted that she relax my hair first. Guess what she wanted to relax my hair with prior to the treatment? A thio straightner... which told me she probably wasn't good choice. Oh well.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Hmm that's crazy 
I know I was on a no-trim challenge and stopped trimming. I think that's what might be my problems because I'm looking at some of my ends and I see small splits. I'm not "tripping" off of these small splits, because they are tiny, but they could be part of the reason I'm only starting to touch BSL in the back. Good growth overall though. 

I also maintained a strict braiding and wigging regimen since before and after the BKT. I really don't want to deal with my hair until I'm done "growing it." I just want to know the basics of washing, moisturizing and protecting for now to get my hair at desired length. I find that the BKT did strip some with frequent workouts without daily co-washing.

Overall I'm not a big flatironer... or heat user. Thanks for sharing though. I think it's time to request a trim at a local salon.


----------



## Cloefa

I think your hair will be fine, heat or no heat, as long as you treat your hair the same as you would if you didn't have it.  some people just give in to the hype and think that the BKT is a cure all for hair problems when it isn't.  it's a tool to make hair less frizzy and more manageable, not to make hair healthier, stronger, etc.  this was my 2nd treatment and my hair was fine after the first one, i damaged my hair the second time bc i thought the BKT was a miracle product i didn't have to take care of my hair because it looked so good.  i don't know how well it works for moisture loss...i know that it coats the hair with cones which is why the hair looks so shiny and could make your hair less porus and retain more moisture in the short run, but it's a short term fix because it gradually wears off the more you wash your hair, especially if you co wash a lot


----------



## Pretty Star

For those who have done BKT, dose it burn the scalp like  relaxers sometimes do?

Also,is it ok to do an aphogee treatment a week before bkt?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I washed the treatment out, and it did take. I let it airdry in a bun over night and it is smooth and silky. My ends feel a whole lot better, but I am still considering a trim, it's been maybe... 1.5 to 2 years and I think it's starting to hold back my growth. I'm at the top of BSL at my "tail" but a little behind everywhere else. It looks "not-quite-APL"-ish but it really stretches down when you get it really straight. 

So I'll keep skipping the first blowdry - it was just too drying, do the second blowdry when I apply (heat seal the keratin in)... keep DCing... and work on the flatironing technique - AND TRIM. I should see a marked difference in my hair's ends after my trim. 

I'm ready to try another brand though. Dream hair? Is that what everyone's in love with?


----------



## Natural Glow

Pretty Star said:


> For those who have done BKT, dose it burn the scalp like relaxers sometimes do?
> 
> Also,is it ok to do an aphogee treatment a week before bkt?


 It doesn't burn at all.  As for the aphogee i'm not sure.


----------



## Stella B.

Just wanted to say thank you to all the BKT beauties out there who inspired me to go ahead and take the plunge! I finally tried the Zene Escova progress on my 10 month post relaxer hair. I have about 4 inches of new growth at the root, and 6 inches of relaxed ends from last year. I think I like the results; its taken me all week to get used to the new feel, look, and behavior of the BKT treated hair! I just wanted to share a few pics to show my growth progress now, and will report back with my* full BKT experience* pics and story as soon as I put them in order, and upload them on my computer. Geez, I need a fotki with my lazy self!






Inch by inch..step by step..this hair journey is a real trip-but I'm enjoying every minute of it!!! Thanks, y'all, couldn't do it without you!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I have a hair appointment tomorrow evening for a trim. The stylist will wash, blowdry and straighten, then trim. She's Hispanic and it only costs $31 but I may get a military discount. I'll post pics then... oh yea...she uses a natural hair line in her store that's sulfate free so I wont have to bring my stash. She knows I have a BKT and is fine with it. I'm in a fro now and feel free... keep u all posted


----------



## Natural Glow

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> So I bought one system. Keratina by Salon Pro. It supposedly has more proteins than other brands, got good ratings by those who purchased it, is sold by a top-rated seller with fast delivery and good customer service based here in the U.S. Only thing, it's a 2-day wait to shampoo...but it's also 25 oz. of each product and made in Brazil. The other competing systems were Inoar and Encanto. 16 oz. of Encanto 3-system treatment were 99.00 but I paid the 130.00 for this one because the sizes were bigger and the protein content:


So did you use this yet? 



Natural Glow said:


> ***Okay Ladies, I made a group for us: BKT Beauties***
> 
> Right now it's invite only so I'm gonna try to go through and try to invite everyone from this thread to join, but if I over look you please, please let me know and I'll invite you


And I just wanted to quote this incase some s might want to join.


----------



## Stella B.

Natural Glow said:


> So did you use this yet?
> 
> And I just wanted to quote this incase some s might want to join.


This 'oldie' but new to BKT would like to join you beauties. Can I join now that I'm officially BKT'ed for a week?


----------



## BrownBetty

mstar said:


> I subscribe to this thread, and I'd love to join the BKT group, please! I will be doing my own BKT probably in January, as soon as I'm confident that my hair is in good condition and my moisture balance is up to par.



Same here.  I've been lurking.  I want to BKT but my hair has been breaking lately and I can't pinpoint what it is.  I am relaxed but I am going to get my hair texlaxed this week.  I use henna but I am going to go back to cellophane....


----------



## msdeevee

Just to update you ladies.

I finally finished my BKT last night. I had a long day yesterday and I started to put off washing it until today but decided against that.

While washing it I could see an immediate difference as my hair didn't shrink up to my scalp. I like that I still had my curls though relaxed and it was soft.

Today I flat ironed it and it came out pretty good. Nothing pic worthy. 

I think I'm pleased with the result but I'll see. I know I'm gonna do it again in about 3 weeks and try to do it better since I have hands on experience now. 

I think I'm gonna do roller sets if I wanna wear my hair straight because there is too much heat with the process and then to flat iron it more to style is too much.

I'm gonna continue to follow the thread and hoping that my next attempt will be pic worthy.

Thanks to all for your hints and tips , especially Sheba.


----------



## sheba1

^^^^  Congrats, MsDeevee!  You're a BKT newbie and by number two you'll be a pro!!   Did you ever see my roller set and silk wrap post BKT?  My hair came out soooo smooth without a flat iron in sight.  Gotta love that.

I wanted to reply to a post earlier about needing 100% healthy hair to BKT and I'm not sure I agree.  If the hair is already damaged, it must be trimmed away over time, anyhow.  BKT can make it look better as it's cut away in  order to avoid the trauma of a big chop.  The new hair coming in will have protection from day one and have a better chance of staying healthy.  I'd also venture to say that my hair is, indeed, stronger with the additional protective layer of BKT.  My super duper  fine strands need not fear wet bunning when BKT is involved. 

I think the trouble comes in when people with damaged hair expect for BKT to do the impossible; *save the damaged hair*.  I agree that BKT is not a cure all; only a really great tool to help manage and smooth for easier styling.   yeah... I love it.  Can you tell?


----------



## Wanderland

Natural Glow said:


> So did you use this yet?
> 
> And I just wanted to quote this incase some s might want to join.



Can you add me to the list?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella!!  You did it!!  Where's the pics?  I know it's gawjus.  I just know it.



Stella B. said:


> This 'oldie' but new to BKT would like to join you beauties. Can I join now that I'm officially BKT'ed for a week?


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Stella!!  You did it!!  Where's the pics?  I know it's gawjus.  I just know it.



Sure did! I've spent most of the week trying to figure out what my hair needs and likes now that I've got three different textures of hair! (yes 3!!!)
The bottom six inches or so are relaxed from last year, the top 4-5 inches are natural from my already 10 month stretch, and I just BKT'ed over all my strands! Yea, the pics are coming soon......I promise!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Okay, I just had my hair flatironed and trimmed. She took about an inch off all over to even it out, but it looks really thick and healthy. 

It's t-storming out here... and she was petrified to burn my scalp and get too close to it, so it's not a "pic perfect" flatiron but it's better than what I would have done. She used a sulfate free natural hair line and I had her use my Aphogee Keratin mist as well.


----------



## sheba1

^^^ OMG your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Muse

Man seeing all of these great pics I can't wait! I finally ordered my Dreamhair from ebay so I should get it by the end of the week. 

I do have a question though: I only have a Sedu and it goes up to 410. Has anyone successfully used a flat iron at a lower temp than 450 to apply the treatment?

ETA: Came home and found my package, my BKT is here!


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> Man seeing all of these great pics I can't wait! I finally ordered my Dreamhair from ebay so I should get it by the end of the week.
> 
> I do have a question though: I only have a Sedu and it goes up to 410. Has anyone successfully used a flat iron at a lower temp than 450 to apply the treatment?
> 
> ETA: Came home and found my package, my BKT is here!



Congrats, Muse!  BKT party at Muse's house everybody!!! 

I know Socalli used to get her BKT done with 370 degree heat, so 410 may work out for you alright, Muse.  Most in these parts use seem to use 430 and up.  I think you'll be ok, though, if you don't overdo it on the amount you put on.  Worth a shot.  If you find it's not enough you could grab yourself a babyliss at TJ Max for around $30 or borrow a friends, maybe?


----------



## Blessed2bless

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Okay, I just had my hair flatironed and trimmed. She took about an inch off all over to even it out, but it looks really thick and healthy.
> 
> It's t-storming out here... and she was petrified to burn my scalp and get too close to it, so it's not a "pic perfect" flatiron but it's better than what I would have done. She used a sulfate free natural hair line and I had her use my Aphogee Keratin mist as well.


You're so cute! Hair looks fab!


----------



## Stella B.

Your hair looks so thick and healthy! You got excellent BKT results after that flat iron job. Very, very nice!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

It does look really thick and healthy. And you are just too cute!


----------



## cutenss

Super cute Girly


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Congrats, Muse!  BKT party at Muse's house everybody!!!
> 
> I know Socalli used to get her BKT done with 370 degree heat, so 410 may work out for you alright, Muse.  Most in these parts use seem to use 430 and up.  I think you'll be ok, though, if you don't overdo it on the amount you put on.  Worth a shot.  If you find it's not enough you could grab yourself a babyliss at TJ Max for around $30 or borrow a friends, maybe?



Great thanks Sheba! I knew I could count on you! I think I'll try it on 410 and if I find that it's not working I will run to TJ Maxx. Good point about watching the amount I use. If I use a lot I imagine I would need a higher temp. Will report back next week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Great thanks Sheba! I knew I could count on you! I think I'll try it on 410 and if I find that it's not working I will run to TJ Maxx. Good point about watching the amount I use. If I use a lot I imagine I would need a higher temp. Will report back next week.


I hate to contradict Sheba's advice but a top quality ceramic iron is part of what makes the BKT treatment bond better and protects your hair from heat damage. 

I was told by a pro that I needed to invest a FHI or Babyliss ceramic tourmaline ionic iron because it helps with your hair to prevent heat damage and it helps with the BKT bonding with the hair. 

I invested in the top of the line BabyLiss and I believe that is one of the reasons I have had such great success with the product. 

Just something to think about.  Your 410 Sedu would be better than the cheap TJ Maxx iron. I looked at that thing and walked away from it and left it in the store.  Try your Sedu, if that doesn't work upgrade.  IMHO


----------



## sheba1

We didn't disagree, AtlantaJJ   I think Muse should use her Sedu, also.  But... if she finds she needs to up the heat she can either grab the Babyliss or borrow a friends that goes to higher temps


----------



## sheba1

Keep in mind, though, that all pros don't agree on the temp needed to fuse the product.  When Southerntease got hers done, the stylist told her that 430 degrees should be the max temp used to fuse the BKT for our type hair.  Something about the strands being more fine.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> We didn't disagree, AtlantaJJ  I think Muse should use her Sedu, also. But... if she finds she needs to up the heat she can either grab the Babyliss or borrow a friends that goes to higher temps


I was saying the $30.00 Babyliss at TJ Maxx is a piece of junk  She needs a good true solid ceramic flat iron to protect her hair from the heat and to seal the product. I don't think the temp has to be 450. I think whats more important is that the iron is solid or near solid ceramic and not a coated look alike such as the $30.00 Babyliss.  A cheap non ceramic can cause heat damage quicker that a good iron.  I think her Sedu will work fine


----------



## cutenss

I have a Sedu that goes to 450.  But I actually use about 410-430 degrees.  That is with the Dreamhair product.  I think the type of product makes a difference.  Remeber my first BKT with the OK Keratin treatment?  I used the Babyliss Ceramic Pro at 450 degrees.  Perfect results.  Then I used QOD MAX , with the Babyliss at 450 degrees.  I never got good results.  Now back to the Dreamhair.  Its results remind me of the OK results.  I find that I did 3-5 passes with the Dreamhair.  Dreamhair is the way BKT was meant to be.  Bottom line, I think its the product more than the iron.  Just my thought


----------



## sheba1

Cutenss, I didn't know you did Dreamhair!!  Girlfriend,  I need pictures! Pretty please


----------



## mstar

I love this thread...everyone's hair looks gorgeous!

Has anyone in Los Angeles had their BKT professionally done? I just called Kimble Hair Studio in West Hollywood, and found out that their prices start at $300, which sounds pretty reasonable. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Love Always

mstar said:


> I love this thread...everyone's hair looks gorgeous!
> 
> Has anyone in Los Angeles had their BKT professionally done? I just called Kimble Hair Studio in West Hollywood, and found out that their prices start at $300, which sounds pretty reasonable. Anyone have any experience with them?



Not in Los Angeles but I'm in San Diego and I was quoted around $250-$300.  I think the price is worth it because BKT hair can last a long time depending on how you take care of it, ie. using organic shampoos and conditioners.  Mstar are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> I have a Sedu that goes to 450.  But I actually use about 410-430 degrees.  That is with the Dreamhair product.  I think the type of product makes a difference.  Remeber my first BKT with the OK Keratin treatment?  I used the Babyliss Ceramic Pro at 450 degrees.  Perfect results.  Then I used QOD *MAX* , with the Babyliss at 450 degrees.  I never got good results.  Now back to the Dreamhair.  Its results remind me of the OK results.  I find that I did 3-5 passes with the Dreamhair.  Dreamhair is the way BKT was meant to be.  Bottom line, I think its the product more than the iron.  Just my thought


I have the QOD *Gold*, I haven't tried it yet but PinkSkates loved it and got great results. I heard the QOD Gold is much better than the Max so you are right about getting a quality product.  I also think that a good high quaity ceramic iron is good for the health of the hair in general, especially for fine haired gals like myself. 

I still have some OK Keratin left, I need to revisit it again. I like the Global 4% it's good for my out of control roots. Now I'm getting dizzy with all these different brands to try    I know one thing, my hair has grown and thickened up and is beautiful!! I am so happy!!   BKT RULES!! Boys drool! 

ETA: I said boys  because my son is watching me type!


----------



## mstar

Nisha619 said:


> Not in Los Angeles but I'm in San Diego and I was quoted around $250-$300. I think the price is worth it because BKT hair can last a long time depending on how you take care of it, ie. using organic shampoos and conditioners. Mstar are you natural or relaxed?


 
Thanks for responding, Nisha! I'm natural...do you think they'll charge me more because of that?

I think the price is worth it, too. I'd been feeling conflicted, because I haven't had good results with most hairstylists (the one exception was my stylist in San Diego...she was excellent). But Kimble seems like a salon I can trust.


----------



## sheba1

Man, Mstar I really want you to try it but, as a natural, I don't know how  well it will take on the first go around.  You may need two treatments for it to take well... for $500 to $600?  That's the next three years worth of BKTs, IMO.

You sure you don't want to get yourself a sample of Dreamhair from Fabulosity and do it yourself on a lazy morning?  It's a process but it's not really all that hard.  It's kind of like doing a conditioning treatment, blow dry and flat iron, when you think about it.

Lots of ladies have gone to a stylist for their first one, though.  I think Crazydaze goes to a stylist for every BKT.  Just seems like such a huge expense for something that's actually pretty simple.


----------



## mstar

^^You are so sweet, Sheba. It's actually your WnG success that's inspired me to try BKT. I want my hair to look like yours!

LOL, AtlantaJJ was trying to convince me to do it myself, too. You guys make a lot of sense, but I'll just tell you straight up what my reservations are. I don't know how to do my own hair...never have. I'm committed to learning, but the truth is that I haven't owned a blowdryer in 15 years, and I just bought my very first flat iron a few months ago (haven't used it yet). I was one of those chicks who had a standing salon appointment.

So basically, I'd rather practice my heat styling on hair that's already protected with the BKT. Does that make any sense? Then I can work on learning to heat style...and hopefully I'll have enough confidence to do my own treatment next time. I only want to pay $300 ONE time! I don't plan on giving another dime of my money to stylists after that.


----------



## sheba1

^^^^ Makes perfect sense, Mstar  and you'll do great.  

And thank you so much for the kind words.  I can't wait to see your wash-n-go


----------



## Eisani

Mstar, I used it for the first time a couple weeks ago on 23 months post relaxed hair. My natural hair got silky straight using Dreamhair and it was a DIY job. I know individual results may vary, but I agree w/Sheba as far as trying it yourself or perhaps having someone help you if possible before shelling out that kind of money for the treatment when you aren't even sure how your hair will respond.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

mstar said:


> ^^You are so sweet, Sheba. It's actually your WnG success that's inspired me to try BKT. I want my hair to look like yours!
> 
> LOL, AtlantaJJ was trying to convince me to do it myself, too. You guys make a lot of sense, but I'll just tell you straight up what my reservations are. I don't know how to do my own hair...never have. I'm committed to learning, but the truth is that I haven't owned a blowdryer in 15 years, and I just bought my very first flat iron a few months ago (haven't used it yet). I was one of those chicks who had a standing salon appointment.
> 
> So basically, I'd rather practice my heat styling on hair that's already protected with the BKT. Does that make any sense? Then I can work on learning to heat style...and hopefully I'll have enough confidence to do my own treatment next time. I only want to pay $300 ONE time! I don't plan on giving another dime of my money to stylists after that.


 
Doing a BKT treatment is really not very hard! It sounds complicated, but it's really not. 

I know NOTHING about doing hair. I really mean NOTHING. I've never even rollerset my hair. I don't even know how to use a curling iron. I always got a blunt collarbone bob and left it that way for nearly 25 years. If I can do it, anyone can.

It's more about following the directions and only passing the flat iron over the hair as many times as needed. I used Keratina Brazilian Keratin Straight and it recommended 7 passes. But, while I was flatironing, I noticed that my hair looked really silky and straight after just 3 passes. So I did the rest of my hair using 3 passes to avoid heat damage.

Doing the BKT is not about "styling" the hair at all. It's about using just enough of the product to coat the hair and then using just enough passes to bake it in.

I got my treatment from a salon in Boca Raton, FL. They also sell a small bottle of the treatment on eBay for about $50. Their seller ID is frizfree or frizzfree. They have a 100% feedback rating and the lady who owns the salon is really nice. When I went in to pick up my treatment, she told me exactly what to do and gave me some other samples in a gift bag. 

If you do get it done professionally, you'll be amazed at how easy it is.


----------



## Love Always

mstar said:


> ^^You are so sweet, Sheba. It's actually your WnG success that's inspired me to try BKT. I want my hair to look like yours!
> 
> LOL, AtlantaJJ was trying to convince me to do it myself, too. You guys make a lot of sense, but I'll just tell you straight up what my reservations are. I don't know how to do my own hair...never have. I'm committed to learning, but the truth is that I haven't owned a blowdryer in 15 years, and I just bought my very first flat iron a few months ago (haven't used it yet). I was one of those chicks who had a standing salon appointment.
> 
> So basically, I'd rather practice my heat styling on hair that's already protected with the BKT. Does that make any sense? Then I can work on learning to heat style...and hopefully I'll have enough confidence to do my own treatment next time. I only want to pay $300 ONE time! I don't plan on giving another dime of my money to stylists after that.



I'm with you on this post.  The process seems very simple and easy enough to do on your own.  I would do it myself but the only reason why I'm going to the salon is because I live with family members that always have something to say when it comes to my hair erplexed.  I know the fumes alone will cause havoc and I don't want to hear their mouths.  Blessed are the ones that don't have to put with the nonsense of nosey family members.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> ^^You are so sweet, Sheba. It's actually your WnG success that's inspired me to try BKT. I want my hair to look like yours!
> 
> LOL, AtlantaJJ was trying to convince me to do it myself, too. You guys make a lot of sense, but I'll just tell you straight up what my reservations are. I don't know how to do my own hair...never have. I'm committed to learning, but the truth is that I haven't owned a blowdryer in 15 years, and I just bought my very first flat iron a few months ago (haven't used it yet). I was one of those chicks who had a standing salon appointment.
> 
> So basically, I'd rather practice my heat styling on hair that's already protected with the BKT. Does that make any sense? Then I can work on learning to heat style...and hopefully I'll have enough confidence to do my own treatment next time. I only want to pay $300 ONE time! I don't plan on giving another dime of my money to stylists after that.


You could just spend the $300.00 to fly me out there and I'll do it for you! And I'll show you how to do it yourself and then we'll go out and show off your swangin hair for fun as an added benefit. It think the airfair would be cheaper than a salon visit if I flew AirTran


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Nisha619 said:


> I'm with you on this post. The process seems very simple and easy enough to do on your own. I would do it myself but the only reason why I'm going to the salon is because I live with family members that always have something to say when it comes to my hair erplexed. I know the fumes alone will cause havoc and I don't want to hear their mouths. Blessed are the ones that don't have to put with the nonsense of nosey family members.


You and mstar need me to come out there don't you?  I'll be there in July but you don't want to wait that long.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I hate to contradict Sheba's advice but a top quality ceramic iron is part of what makes the BKT treatment bond better and protects your hair from heat damage.
> 
> I was told by a pro that I needed to invest a FHI or Babyliss ceramic tourmaline ionic iron because it helps with your hair to prevent heat damage and it helps with the BKT bonding with the hair.
> 
> I invested in the top of the line BabyLiss and I believe that is one of the reasons I have had such great success with the product.
> 
> Just something to think about.  Your 410 Sedu would be better than the cheap TJ Maxx iron. *I looked at that thing and walked away from it and left it in the store.*  Try your Sedu, if that doesn't work upgrade.  IMHO



@ bolded  Thanks JJ! I have decided to do a test section in the back with the sedu. I will analyze the section for a week before deciding to use the sedu for the rest or to get another iron.


----------



## Muse

cutenss said:


> I have a Sedu that goes to 450.  But I actually use about 410-430 degrees.  That is with the Dreamhair product.  I think the type of product makes a difference.  Remeber my first BKT with the OK Keratin treatment?  I used the Babyliss Ceramic Pro at 450 degrees.  Perfect results.  Then I used QOD MAX , with the Babyliss at 450 degrees.  I never got good results.  Now back to the Dreamhair.  Its results remind me of the OK results.  I find that I did 3-5 passes with the Dreamhair.  Dreamhair is the way BKT was meant to be.  Bottom line, I think its the product more than the iron.  Just my thought



This is great to hear! Thanks Cuteness. I do have the Dreamhair BKT too so I'm feeling a bit more confident now about my flat iron.


----------



## deniseAlder

Have to say...I think th iron makes a difference. I have tried BKT with two irons, one was the super smooth sedu which has high quality plates. The other was a £40 flat iron, with not very smooth plates. I did a test sample of two different bits of my hair (neither were previously BKT'd). I found the straightness was the same, however the Sedu ironed sample came out much much smoother in texture. The cheap iron was straight but felt coarse, and dry. 
Bottom line is, if your going to be doing these treatments you might as well use the best quality products. Poor flat irons break hair and snag the ends. They have a rough texture, and if you think about it, this will probably imprint into the keratin as it sets. GET A GOOD IRON!


----------



## sheba1

Hey Nisha, which product are you using?  If it's Dreamhair or Softliss, I don't think you have to worry much about the smell being noticeable.  Now my Global  is not so much fun in that regard   It would definitely stir up a ruckus

So guys, I'm thinking of skipping both blow dries next time.  I know I know... I'm just asking for trouble, probably.  But I've been thinking, what if I apply the BKT to damp hair, flat twist and air dry over night?  It should come out relatively smooth, I'll smooth the treatment in with my Croc2 and call it a day.  If I'm using Dreamhair I'll smell so good I wouldn't think of washing it out for 3 or 4 days.  What do you ladies think?  Either way, of course I'll post pics


----------



## aegis

i am getting mine done tomorrow! i am so excited and have been reading this thread voraciously. this is also my first post on here


----------



## ebonylocs

Anybody apart from Stella using Zene?


----------



## Natural Glow

sheba1 said:


> So guys, I'm thinking of skipping both blow dries next time. I know I know... I'm just asking for trouble, probably. But I've been thinking, what if I apply the BKT to damp hair, flat twist and air dry over night? It should come out relatively smooth, I'll smooth the treatment in with my Croc2 and call it a day. If I'm using Dreamhair I'll smell so good I wouldn't think of washing it out for 3 or 4 days. What do you ladies think? Either way, of course I'll post pics


 Good Luck. Let us know how it turns out cause I hate blow drying. Oh have you used a Sedu before. I'm trying to decide if I should get a Sedu or a Croc2.


----------



## sheba1

Natural Glow said:


> Good Luck. Let us know how it turns out cause I hate blow drying. Oh have you used a Sedu before. I'm trying to decide if I should get a Sedu or a Croc2.



I have never used a Sedu but me and my Croc2 are like :twoinlove:.  My first flat iron was my FHI platform and it's just ok in comparison to my Croc.  I mean, I hadn't BKT'd in two months in my siggy and could do one pass at 400 for the smoothest silkiest result.  Love love love it.  

I will definitely let y'all know how it goes with the air dry BKT app.


----------



## Stella B.

sheba1 said:


> Hey Nisha, which product are you using?  If it's Dreamhair or Softliss, I don't think you have to worry much about the smell being noticeable.  Now my Global  is not so much fun in that regard   It would definitely stir up a ruckus
> 
> So guys, I'm thinking of skipping both blow dries next time.  I know I know... I'm just asking for trouble, probably.  But I've been thinking, what if I apply the BKT to damp hair, flat twist and air dry over night?  It should come out relatively smooth, I'll smooth the treatment in with my Croc2 and call it a day.  If I'm using Dreamhair I'll smell so good I wouldn't think of washing it out for 3 or 4 days.  What do you ladies think?  Either way, of course I'll post pics



Hey Sheba1! If you're thinking of skipping the blow dry, you should be ok, as long as you don't desire to have your hair come out really straight. I skipped the blow drying when I BKT'd last week, because blow drying is not something I do on a regular basis. My hair came out more like a soft press, rather than a silky perm. I definitely think blow drying helps in the overall straightening process, and how your ends will hang in your final results. Not sure about putting the BKT applied hair in twists, tho, I'd be scared that might be too much manipulation on the hair strands. You know how the directions say do nothing to your hair for 2-3 days, and do not wrap, ponytail, or clip hair up? All that protein can make your hair hard; and you don't want to run the risk of having your hair break from too much stress being placed on it. I was afraid to turn my head for a few days, didn't want my hardened loose ends to break off on my shoulders!  Since you've BKT'd several times already, you pretty much know how your hair reacts after the treatment, and how much handling it can stand. If you should decide to give it a try, I hope it turns out well for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> You could just spend the $300.00 to fly me out there and I'll do it for you! And I'll show you how to do it yourself and then we'll go out and show off your swangin hair for fun as an added benefit. It think the airfair would be cheaper than a salon visit if I flew AirTran


Ok, that sounds like the best idea yet! I KNOW you'd hook it up, girl. I'm serious... 

Thanks for all the encouragement, everyone! I'm going to speak with the manager of the salon tomorrow morning, and see what she's talking about. If I get a bad vibe, or if she starts jacking up the price, then I guess I'll be joining the DIY ranks sooner than I thought. I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## deniseAlder

sheba1 said:


> Hey Nisha, which product are you using? If it's Dreamhair or Softliss, I don't think you have to worry much about the smell being noticeable. Now my Global  is not so much fun in that regard  It would definitely stir up a ruckus
> 
> So guys, I'm thinking of skipping both blow dries next time. I know I know... I'm just asking for trouble, probably. But I've been thinking, what if I apply the BKT to damp hair, flat twist and air dry over night? It should come out relatively smooth, I'll smooth the treatment in with my Croc2 and call it a day. If I'm using Dreamhair I'll smell so good I wouldn't think of washing it out for 3 or 4 days. What do you ladies think? Either way, of course I'll post pics


 
hey sheba. I really dont think you should keep it over night!!! 
As you sleeps your hair will be pressed against your scalp, and the moist solution will get soaked into the pores. Ive heard that if the chemicals are allowed to set into the scalp it can cause hair loss from the roots, plus the skin is not dead like hair so you will absorbing the chemicals directly into your body.


----------



## deniseAlder

hello guys!

I wanted to know what the differences in bkt results are between products?

Do any actually make natural afro hair straight?

I have tried QOD on part of my hair and liked results. my hair went to a 3c type texture. Can some one tell me what the differences would be with a global 4% compared to QOD?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sheba1

hey Denise, if you layer a bunch of apps over top of each other it will take much longer for the hair to revert and you can actually get a "straight from the shower kind of effect.  Brittany was able to do this with one of the 4% solutions over time.  You can see more about her hair here. 

I like to wash n go so I choose to let my apps wear off, for the most part, in between.


----------



## cutenss

^^^^^Its funny because I have doing BKT once a month for 6 months.  My hair has never been bone straight out of the shower.  You would think that it would be.  I am going to wash today or Monday and post pics of washed hair naked (not me,:nono but the hair )so  that yoy can see what I mean.  I keep waves/curls.  You would think after layer upon layerof BKT, my hair would be bone straight wet, but not so.  Do any of the naturals get bone straight wet hair, or did I miss read?


----------



## sheba1

cutenss said:


> ^^^^^Its funny because I have doing BKT once a month for 6 months.  My hair has never been bone straight out of the shower.  You would think that it would be.  I am going to wash today or Monday and post pics of washed hair naked (not me,:nono but the hair )so  that yoy can see what I mean.  I keep waves/curls.  You would think after layer upon layerof BKT, my hair would be bone straight wet, but not so.  Do any of the naturals get bone straight wet hair, or did I miss read?



I don't think you and I have to worry about that, Cutenss.  Brittany is layering one of the 4% formaldehyde solutions and that was the result she was looking for.  If so much BKT started to build up that our hair began to appear too smooth right out of the shower, we could just stop BKTing until enough layers of it wore off that our curl patter returned to where we're ready to start again.

Here's a thread that has links to Brittany's fotki, youtube, etc: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=411766


----------



## Carolina18

cutenss said:


> ^^^^^Its funny because I have doing BKT once a month for 6 months.  My hair has never been bone straight out of the shower.  You would think that it would be.  *I am going to wash today or Monday and post pics of washed hair naked* (not me,:nono but the hair )so  that yoy can see what I mean.  *I keep waves/curls.*  You would think after layer upon layerof BKT, my hair would be bone straight wet, but not so.  Do any of the naturals get bone straight wet hair, or did I miss read?



Oh wow, it would be great to see those pics! Are you waves/ curls looser than your un-BKTd hair, or the same?


----------



## sheba1

Here's a little sneak preview if you haven't seen it already: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365479&highlight=

Of course that was several BKTs ago


----------



## aegis

im getting mine today. im getting mine today

im trying to decide how strong i want my second one in two weeks to be


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> I hate to contradict Sheba's advice but a top quality ceramic iron is part of what makes the BKT treatment bond better and protects your hair from heat damage.
> 
> I was told by a pro that I needed to invest a FHI or Babyliss ceramic tourmaline ionic iron because it helps with your hair to prevent heat damage and it helps with the BKT bonding with the hair.
> 
> I invested in the top of the line BabyLiss and I believe that is one of the reasons I have had such great success with the product.
> 
> Just something to think about. Your 410 Sedu would be better than the cheap TJ Maxx iron. I looked at that thing and walked away from it and left it in the store. Try your Sedu, if that doesn't work upgrade. IMHO


Hey Atlanta, how can you tell if the iron is cheap? (I'm a newbie to flat ironing). My iron has titanium plates that feel like smooth glass...it seems pretty good, but how can I be sure?

Also, I was going to run by TJ Maxx today to see if they have any good blow dryers. Is there anything in particular that I should be looking for in terms of quality?

Sheba, I like the sound of the Croc iron. Do you think the ones at Overstock.com are okay, or are they refurbished or something? TIA...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Hey I want to get the DreamHair Keratin, who's a good seller to go through on eBay? Or should I just buy from the site?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> Hey Atlanta, how can you tell if the iron is cheap? (I'm a newbie to flat ironing). My iron has titanium plates that feel like smooth glass...it seems pretty good, but how can I be sure?
> 
> Also, I was going to run by TJ Maxx today to see if they have any good blow dryers. Is there anything in particular that I should be looking for in terms of quality?
> 
> Sheba, I like the sound of the Croc iron. Do you think the ones at Overstock.com are okay, or are they refurbished or something? TIA...


Your iron is good as long as its ceramic and is made with the good ionic materials, I strongly believe that protects the hair from heat damage. I have a nano-technology tourmaline iron and my hair has zero heat damage and I do my treatments at 450 degrees. My blow dryer is a Sedu ionic dryer. My hair has never been healthier and I attribute that to both the BKT and good heat tools. 

What type of iron do you have?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm doing the flat iron portion of my BKT right now. I'm half global 4% in the front (I ran out) and half OK Keratin. I'll take some pics when I'm done.

ETA: I have this thing down to a science. There is not even any smoke, I had to check to see if my iron was on and turned up


----------



## sheba1

mstar said:


> Hey Atlanta, how can you tell if the iron is cheap? (I'm a newbie to flat ironing). My iron has titanium plates that feel like smooth glass...it seems pretty good, but how can I be sure?



Check out this thread, Mstar: *The Truth About Flat Irons  *



> Also, I was going to run by TJ Maxx today to see if they have any good blow dryers. Is there anything in particular that I should be looking for in terms of quality?
> 
> Sheba, I like the sound of the Croc iron. Do you think the ones at Overstock.com are okay, or are they refurbished or something? TIA...


I learned this trick from Fab.  Do a search on bing.com for "camera".  Click on the link that says to get 8% cash back (sometimes more) from ebay.  Click on the ebay link and then search for Croc 2.  If you get it from ebay you should be able to get your Croc2 from a trusted seller for $85 and get 8% cash back.  You just have to pay with paypal.

I love my Croc2 but since you already have a titanium iron, I would probably just get me that teflon tape that improves any iron for BKT use.  Don'tspeakdefeat wrapped that teflon tape around her $300 flat iron to improve it so I'm gonna put it on my Croc and see what I think.  LInk to it is below.  She said she replaces it every 6 months.

http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178



TheLaurynDoll said:


> Hey I want to get the DreamHair Keratin, who's a good seller to go through on eBay? Or should I just buy from the site?



You might want to get your sample from Fabulosity, Lauryndoll   She's got every Dreamhair scent.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm doing the flat iron portion of my BKT right now. I'm half global 4% in the front (I ran out) and half OK Keratin. I'll take some pics when I'm done.



Wooooh I can't wait!!!  You AND Cutenss are posting pics?!  Falls out


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Check out this thread, Mstar: *The Truth About Flat Irons  *
> 
> I learned this trick from Fab.  Do a search on bing.com for "camera".  Click on the link that says to get 8% cash back (sometimes more) from ebay.  Click on the ebay link and then search for Croc 2.  If you get it from ebay you should be able to get your Croc2 from a trusted seller for $85 and get 8% cash back.  You just have to pay with paypal.
> 
> I love my Croc2 but since you already have a titanium iron, I would probably just get me that teflon tape that improves any iron for BKT use.  Don'tspeakdefeat wrapped that teflon tape around her $300 flat iron to improve it so I'm gonna put it on my Croc and see what I think.  LInk to it is below.  She said she replaces it every 6 months.
> 
> http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get your sample from Fabulosity, Lauryndoll   She's got every Dreamhair scent.


That's an excellent article and my iron has most of the good qualities. I think I want that FHI Runway one of these days tho, when I get to BSL as a gift to myself or something


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I just did my 2nd BKT and 9 weeks post. I'll upload pic tomorrow. I was wondering if I could use Lanza Healing Moisture shampoo and condish on my hair? It doesn't have sodium chloride but there are other ingredients with sodium in the name like sodium cocoyl isethionate, sodium lauroyl sarcosinate, sodium PCA, etc. 

What do you guys think about these ingredients? What post-BKT shampoo and conditioners are you using?


----------



## cutenss

Yes I will post new pics tomorrow, my Monday hair day.  Yea, I am not worried about losing or not losing waves/curls.  I heart my Sedu Revolution.  I got it off HSN, on flex payments.  I didn't want to shell 100+ dollars at once.  It is a good iron to use with the Dream hair.

I must get some of that tefelon tape for my iron.

I use whatever products I want on *MY*hair becaue I do BKT once a month.  So I am not worried about stripping.  I am thinking about doing it every 2-3 months.  I think I am going to start that for the new year.

I am getting my "own" beauty salon at home ready, with a steamer, bonnet dryer, ceramic rollers, and possibly a Sedu Revolution hand held dryer. 

@LaurynDoll this is the ebay I used.  If your read the feedback, you will see me.  I know that *Fab* has cheaper samples.  I will probably get 3-4 uses for this 4oz sample.  I don't use alot.  I use this BKT from now on. 3-5 passes at best, on a 420-430 iron = silkiness.  CuzMyAngelsCU says she noticed the same thing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220484020320


----------



## Dove56

Ladies, 

I went to Ulta on Saturday (10/24)  and had the Coppola Keratin Smoothing Complex done while they are still running their special.  The guy that did my hair did an excellent job and I am thrilled with the results!!! I am 19 weeks post and I usually only tex-lax twice a year but I'm experimenting with the Keratin treatments to see if I can forgo relaxing entirely. 

I really want to be able to wear my hair curly and straight without frizz and reversion.  So far so good (with Softliss).  I haven't washed the treatment out yet. I have to wait 72 hours so I'll post pictures of my hair now and after my first wash. I purchased a dandruff control shampoo by Nioxin (sulfate free), Pureology Hydrating Shampoo (sulfate free) and Coppola Keratin Vanilla Bean Deep Conditioner.  I'll let you all know how all of the products work.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Veejee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I went to Ulta on Saturday (10/24) and had the Coppola Keratin Smoothing Complex done while they are still running their special. The guy that did my hair did an excellent job and I am thrilled with the results!!! I am 19 weeks post and I usually only tex-lax twice a year but I'm experimenting with the Keratin treatments to see if I can forgo relaxing entirely.
> 
> I really want to be able to wear my hair curly and straight without frizz and reversion. So far so good (with Softliss). I haven't washed the treatment out yet. I have to wait 72 hours so I'll post pictures of my hair now and after my first wash. I purchased a dandruff control shampoo by Nioxin (sulfate free), Pureology Hydrating Shampoo (sulfate free) and Coppola Keratin Vanilla Bean Deep Conditioner. I'll let you all know how all of the products work.


 Great!!! I'm excited to see your results. When was the last time you did
your softliss?


----------



## Blessed2bless

cutenss said:


> Yes I will post new pics tomorrow, my Monday hair day. Yea, I am not worried about losing or not losing waves/curls. I heart my Sedu Revolution. I got it off HSN, on flex payments. I didn't want to shell 100+ dollars at once. It is a good iron to use with the Dream hair.
> 
> I must get some of that tefelon tape for my iron.
> 
> I use whatever products I want on *MY*hair becaue I do BKT once a month. So I am not worried about stripping. I am thinking about doing it every 2-3 months. I think I am going to start that for the new year.
> 
> I am getting my "own" beauty salon at home ready, with a steamer, bonnet dryer, ceramic rollers, and possibly a Sedu Revolution hand held dryer.
> 
> @LaurynDoll this is the ebay I used. If your read the feedback, you will see me. I know that *Fab* has cheaper samples. I will probably get 3-4 uses for this 4oz sample. I don't use alot. I use this BKT from now on. 3-5 passes at best, on a 420-430 iron = silkiness. CuzMyAngelsCU says she noticed the same thing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ue=220484020320


Hi Cuteness,
I have read most of your post and I'm intrigued by you doing your bkts monthly...I have a few questions for you...
What are the benefits have you seen in doing them monthly
What product are you using? (sorry I can't remember)
How is your shedding in doing them monthly?
Thank you for answering these questions.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> Yes I will post new pics tomorrow, my Monday hair day. Yea, I am not worried about losing or not losing waves/curls. I heart my Sedu Revolution. I got it off HSN, on flex payments. I didn't want to shell 100+ dollars at once. It is a good iron to use with the Dream hair.
> 
> I must get some of that tefelon tape for my iron.
> 
> I use whatever products I want on *MY*hair becaue I do BKT once a month. So I am not worried about stripping. I am thinking about doing it every 2-3 months. I think I am going to start that for the new year.
> 
> I am getting my "own" beauty salon at home ready, with a steamer, bonnet dryer, *ceramic rollers, and possibly a Sedu Revolution hand held dryer*.
> 
> @LaurynDoll this is the ebay I used. If your read the feedback, you will see me. I know that *Fab* has cheaper samples. I will probably get 3-4 uses for this 4oz sample. I don't use alot. I use this BKT from now on. 3-5 passes at best, on a 420-430 iron = silkiness. CuzMyAngelsCU says she noticed the same thing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220484020320


 I have the Sedu blow dryer. Gurl, its the truth I don't even have to flat iron after using and my hair has so much shine and body and bounce it's crazy!  Even after I did just did the neckit blow dry before my BKT my hair was soft shining like crazy (zero product)!  That blow dryer makes a huge difference. I have had blow dryers in the past that made hair crunchy before.  I need to get all my old non ceramic hair tools and give them to the Good Will, seriously!!

I want to get some ceramic rollers   Let us know what kind you get and how you like them. 

I didn't get to post pics either, it was late when I finished, I wraped up and went to bed...lol.


----------



## cutenss

Blessed2bless said:


> Hi Cuteness,
> I have read most of your post and I'm intrigued by you doing your bkts monthly...I have a few questions for you...
> What are the benefits have you seen in doing them monthly
> What product are you using? (sorry I can't remember)
> How is your shedding in doing them monthly?
> Thank you for answering these questions.


 

HTH:
*What are the benefits have you seen in doing them monthly*
Because I am using any and all products, with or without sulfates, I do BKT montly. But starting next year, I am going to every 2-3 months. One of the main benefits are no single strand knots, from wearing WNG.
*What product are you using? (sorry I can't remember)*
Here is the main things I am using:
Patene RN shampoo, ORS Aloe Shampoo (for good clarifying) VO5 conditioners, Aussie Moist conditioner, JOICO K-Pak reconstructor, Lustrasilk SheaButter and Mango, Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat.
I am a PJ and I like to try different things.
*How is your shedding in doing them monthly?*
I do not lose nearly as many hairs because of the ease detangling. But I do lose a few. 
*Thank you for answering these questions.*
You are welcome. Anytime


----------



## me-T

cutenss said:


> @LaurynDoll this is the ebay I used. If your read the feedback, you will see me. I know that *Fab* has cheaper samples. I will probably get 3-4 uses for this 4oz sample. I don't use alot. I use this BKT from now on. 3-5 passes at best, on a 420-430 iron = silkiness. CuzMyAngelsCU says she noticed the same thing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220484020320


 

just ordered the morrocan, a flat iron and some other things....be on the lookout


*lurk mode re-activated*


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have the Sedu blow dryer. Gurl, its the truth I don't even have to flat iron after using and my hair has so much shine and body and bounce it's crazy! Even after I did just did the neckit blow dry before my BKT my hair was soft shining like crazy (zero product)! That blow dryer makes a huge difference. I have had blow dryers in the past that made hair crunchy before. I need to get all my old non ceramic hair tools and give them to the Good Will, seriously!!
> 
> I want to get some ceramic rollers  Let us know what kind you get and how you like them.
> 
> I didn't get to post pics either, it was late when I finished, I wraped up and went to bed...lol.


 

Hey AJJ,

If the Sedu iron is ALL that, I can just imagine the blowdryer being the same. Santa is probably going to bring me one . I wa reading about the ceramic rollers in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=408848&highlight=ceramic+rollers
Soon as I get more info, I will pass it along. Can't wait to see your pics. I know your hair is *FABULOUS*!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> HTH:
> *What are the benefits have you seen in doing them monthly*
> Because I am using any and all products, with or without sulfates, I do BKT montly. But starting next year, I am going to every 2-3 months. One of the main benefits are no single strand knots, from wearing WNG.
> *What product are you using? (sorry I can't remember)*
> Here is the main things I am using:
> Patene RN shampoo, ORS Aloe Shampoo (for good clarifying) VO5 conditioners, Aussie Moist conditioner, JOICO K-Pak reconstructor, Lustrasilk SheaButter and Mango, Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat.
> I am a PJ and I like to try different things.
> *How is your shedding in doing them monthly?*
> I do not lose nearly as many hairs because of the ease detangling. But I do lose a few.
> *Thank you for answering these questions.*
> You are welcome. Anytime


Cutenes Question for you,
Can you give a comparison of OK Keratin vis Dreamhair? 

Which do you like better and why?

Is the process eaiser for one vs the other?

(you can answer this later) Does one treatment last longer than the other? 

Thank you!!

ETA:  I think I cut the last of my single strand knots out last night.


----------



## Love Always

sheba1 said:


> Hey Nisha, which product are you using?  If it's Dreamhair or Softliss, I don't think you have to worry much about the smell being noticeable.  Now my Global  is not so much fun in that regard   It would definitely stir up a ruckus



Hey Sheba, sorry I'm just seeing this.  If I was to do this treatment on my own I was going to go with QOD Gold.  Thanks for the recommendations but I'm just going to go to the salon and get the Coopla Keratin Treatment.  I just can't deal with the constant remarks on what I do to my own hair when it comes to my family members .  They make remarks everytime I wash my hair erplexed.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Nisha619 said:


> Hey Sheba, sorry I'm just seeing this. If I was to do this treatment on my own I was going to go with QOD Gold. Thanks for the recommendations but I'm just going to go to the salon and get the Coopla Keratin Treatment. I just can't deal with the constant remarks on what I do to my own hair when it comes to my family members . They make remarks everytime I wash my hair erplexed.


I know you are adressing Sheba but what's up with the fam members sweating you about your hair? 

Ask them if they can find something better and more productive to do with their time. You can tell them AtlantaJJ told them you to tell them that and refer them to me if they give you any static. I'll pay them a visit, next time I'm in town to see my family.  (There is a reason I live across country from my family ) 

I'm sorry you have that kind of trouble with your folks. I know you are going to love the BKT and you should be able to do them yourself.


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> Cutenes Question for you,
> Can you give a comparison of OK Keratin vis Dreamhair?
> 
> Which do you like better and why?
> 
> Is the process eaiser for one vs the other?
> 
> (you can answer this later) Does one treatment last longer than the other?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> ETA: I think I cut the last of my single strand knots out last night.


 
*Which do you like better and why?*
I love them both the same.  My first BKT with the OK was awesome.  I did that my second month too.  After that for 3 monthes I used QOD , did I mention .  So then I tried the Dream Hair.  It was BKT like I remebered.  The soft, silkiness, frizz free hair.  I had friizzy hair on my birthday, because of QOD.  I even think I got some damage from it.  Never again I may try Soft Liss, but those are the two brands for me.  

*Is the process eaiser for one vs the other?*
Both the same.  The only difference is the consistency.  Dream Hair is thicker than OK.  OK I applied with a brush.  DreamHair, I just scooped up into my hands and applied that way. Dreamhair seems to almost "absorb", unless I just used less, but not alot to comb out and redistribute.  You don't need alot.  Does that make sense! 

*(you can answer this later) Does one treatment last longer than the other? *
That is hard to say, since I do it once a month.  Starting in January, I am going to 2-3 months of use.  I will see how that works.  I already know that my hair can tolerate once a month.  Plus, I may flatiron once a month at best.  I am going to today so that yall can see my Dream Hair 

HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> *Which do you like better and why?*
> I love them both the same. My first BKT with the OK was awesome. I did that my second month too. After that for 3 monthes I used QOD , did I mention . So then I tried the Dream Hair. It was BKT like I remebered. The soft, silkiness, frizz free hair. I had friizzy hair on my birthday, because of QOD. I even think I got some damage from it. Never again I may try Soft Liss, but those are the two brands for me.
> 
> *Is the process eaiser for one vs the other?*
> Both the same. The only difference is the consistency. Dream Hair is thicker than OK. OK I applied with a brush. DreamHair, I just scooped up into my hands and applied that way. Dreamhair seems to almost "absorb", unless I just used less, but not alot to comb out and redistribute. You don't need alot. Does that make sense!
> 
> *(you can answer this later) Does one treatment last longer than the other? *
> That is hard to say, since I do it once a month. Starting in January, I am going to 2-3 months of use. I will see how that works. I already know that my hair can tolerate once a month. Plus, I may flatiron once a month at best. I am going to today so that yall can see my Dream Hair
> 
> HTH


 
I feel crazy because I still have some OK Keratin left. I have the QOD *Gold *which I hear is Waaaaaaaay better than QOD *Max.  *You have me almost scared to try the QOD Gold! 

I like the Global 4%, but it didn't seem to last as long as I expected. I have been working out really hard lately so I don't know if that is the reason or not. I sweat in my hair when I workout and my roots are woo wee  The rest of my hair is straight.  My roots flat irons so easy though on 300 degrees but I'm trying not to use heat if I don't have to.  I might just have to flat iron more often to handle the root issue.

ETA: The OKK is going for $25.00 for 4 oz on Ebay vs the Dream hair going for $40 for 4 oz. If there isn't a difference :scratchch


----------



## Love Always

AtlantaJJ said:


> I know you are adressing Sheba but what's up with the fam members sweating you about your hair?
> 
> Ask them if they can find something better and more productive to do with their time. You can tell them AtlantaJJ told them you to tell them that and refer them to me if they give you any static. I'll pay them a visit, next time I'm in town to see my family.  (There is a reason I live across country from my family )
> 
> I'm sorry you have that kind of trouble with your folks. I know you are going to love the BKT and you should be able to do them yourself.



You know what Atlanta, I have no idea why they sweat me so much when it comes to my hair.  With the exception of one of my sisters that really knows about this site I don't get heat from her.  The funny thing is a lot of times they ask for my suggestions and I give it to them but I'm starting to believe that they don't like my answers .  Anyway, I can't wait to get this treatment done and I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Muse

Well I tried it last night on the roughest natural 4b part of my head, the back. I washed three times with the dreamhair deep cleansing shampoo and applied the treatment to towel dried hair. I then blow dried but I didn't use a brush, I used Pinkskate's tension method. My hair felt rough but soft at the same time it was weird. I then used my Sedu at 410 on very small sections.

My hair got straight but it was far from silky and swingy. It was stiff and coated, so I figured I used too much because I read about that here. I woke up this morning and my hair has reverted to more of a straight blowout than a flat iron. It started to revert even before I went to bed though so I wasn't suprised when I woke up. 

I would have to say the worse part for me was detangling without conditioner. That shampoo made my hair so matted on the ends and I am natural 4b so that was a bad combo, I lost a lot of hair. I am going to wash the section I did tomorrow and hopefully it will be a bit easier to detangle. Easier detangling is what I'm looking for above anything else. I think I'm gonna invest in a Hana flat iron so I probably won't do the rest of my head until I get it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Muse said:


> Well I tried it last night on the roughest natural 4b part of my head, the back. I washed three times with the dreamhair deep cleansing shampoo and applied the treatment to towel dried hair. I then blow dried but I didn't use a brush, I used Pinkskate's tension method. My hair felt rough but soft at the same time it was weird. *I then used my Sedu at 410 on very small sections.*
> 
> My hair got straight but it was far from silky and swingy. It was stiff and coated, so I figured I used too much because I read about that here. I woke up this morning and my hair has reverted to more of a straight blowout than a flat iron. It started to revert even before I went to bed though so I wasn't suprised when I woke up.
> 
> I would have to say the worse part for me was detangling without conditioner. That shampoo made my hair so matted on the ends and I am natural 4b so that was a bad combo, I lost a lot of hair. I am going to wash the section I did tomorrow and hopefully it will be a bit easier to detangle. Easier detangling is what I'm looking for above anything else. I think I'm gonna invest in a Hana flat iron so I probably won't do the rest of my head until I get it.



I really think using the 450 temp is best for sealing the treatment. I noticed that folks are a bit leery about the heat and possible heat damage, but I think the best results are achieved at 450. All  my subsequent flat irons (for straight-styling) have been at substantially lower heat than i would have even used pre-BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I really think using the 450 temp is best for sealing the treatment. I noticed that folks are a bit leery about the heat and possible heat damage, but I think the best results are achieved at 450. All my subsequent flat irons (for straight-styling) have been at substantially lower heat than i would have even used pre-BKT.


ITA

I have tried it with 410 and the difference is quite notable. I sometimes bump the temp down to 410 by accident (the control buttons are on the side of the iron and easy to press)  and I can tell when I do because my hair doesn't respond the same when I do the passes at a lower temp. I bump it back up to 450 and then its all good. 

That's my experience.


----------



## mstar

sheba1 said:


> Check out this thread, Mstar: *The Truth About Flat Irons *
> 
> I learned this trick from Fab. Do a search on bing.com for "camera". Click on the link that says to get 8% cash back (sometimes more) from ebay. Click on the ebay link and then search for Croc 2. If you get it from ebay you should be able to get your Croc2 from a trusted seller for $85 and get 8% cash back. You just have to pay with paypal.
> 
> I love my Croc2 but since you already have a titanium iron, I would probably just get me that teflon tape that improves any iron for BKT use. Don'tspeakdefeat wrapped that teflon tape around her $300 flat iron to improve it so I'm gonna put it on my Croc and see what I think. LInk to it is below. She said she replaces it every 6 months.
> 
> http://www.braziliankeratin.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=178


Thank you SOOOOO much for this, Sheba! I've suffered a lot of heat damage recently, and that teflon tape would really ease my fears. And I love that Bing trick, thanks for sharing! 8% sure beats the 2% I get with Ebates.

*AtlantaJJ*, I have a Karmin titanium flat iron. I got it after seeing someone's results on this forum using it to straighten their natural 4b hair. I could only find it at one site online (and the site was flled with hundreds of what I presume are fake reviews--if there were really 300 satisfied customers, I should've been able to find some reviews on other sites besides the one selling the iron.) Anyways, it seems to be okay, but I wouldn't really know because I have nothing to compare it to. (Btw, I ended up getting a Rusk ceramic blow dryer at TJ Maxx yesterday, and I'll test drive it tomorrow.)


----------



## Dove56

Blessed2bless said:


> Great!!! I'm excited to see your results. When was the last time you did
> your softliss?



Blessed2Bless,

I did my last treatment down the entire length of my hair after I had highlights done to seal the color, plus color/bleach removes some of the treatment so I wanted to refresh.  

I did another treatment on my new growth only around Sept 15-16. I had excellent result (used Softliss)!!! I'm back to taking my mulit-vitamin because I'm growing back to WL (or MBL) so I'm having to BKT more often..lol.  

So far, the CKT (Coppola Keratin Treatment) is awesome! The results are very similar to Softliss so far.  I will know for sure after I wash tomorrow, but they even smell the same.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Veejee said:


> Blessed2Bless,
> 
> I did my last treatment down the entire length of my hair after I had highlights done to seal the color, plus color/bleach removes some of the treatment so I wanted to refresh.
> 
> I did another treatment on my new growth only around Sept 15-16. I had excellent result (used Softliss)!!! I'm back to taking my mulit-vitamin because I'm growing back to WL (or MBL) so I'm having to BKT more often..lol.
> 
> So far, the CKT (Coppola Keratin Treatment) is awesome! The results are very similar to Softliss so far. I will know for sure after I wash tomorrow, but they even smell the same.


 
Thanks Veejee! I was just on the Softliss website and saw a response from you... I just did Dreamhair last week and i am biting at the bits to do another treatment. My hair is somewhat thick so my ng is still very puffy. How soon do you recommend I do another treatment? (Softliss). Cuteness does her bkt monthly...so 2 weeks isn't too soon?


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> I know you are adressing Sheba but what's up with the fam members sweating you about your hair?
> 
> Ask them if they can find something better and more productive to do with their time.* You can tell them AtlantaJJ told them you to tell them that and refer them to me if they give you any static. I'll pay them a visit, next time I'm in town to see my family.* (There is a reason I live across country from my family )
> 
> I'm sorry you have that kind of trouble with your folks. I know you are going to love the BKT and you should be able to do them yourself.


 
YEAH


----------



## sheba1

Hey Blessed, your NG may need two treatments to take since it's natural.  I did my first two treatments 5 days apart.  And then spread out to around 8 weeks after that.


----------



## cutenss

Ok to clarify about the flatiron temperature...I use 420-430 on my hair because I do BKT once a month.  And I could feel that my strands only needed that many heat passes.  You hair should feel silky, soft, etc.  Now mine *DID NOT *with QOD , not matter what I did.  My hair did not like it.  But I was told, and have done 450 degrees in the past.  Plus I used mu Sedu Revolution on 420-430, which is a top of the line iron.  So that could contribute to it also.

*AJJ,* Yes there is a price difference.  To me, if one was not available, I would purchase another.  To me and my hair, the only thing different is the price on ebay.  I think you should try the Dreamhair. 
BTW did you get your Sedu blowdryer from Folica?


----------



## Blessed2bless

sheba1 said:


> Hey Blessed, your NG may need two treatments to take since it's natural. I did my first two treatments 5 days apart. And then spread out to around 8 weeks after that.


 
Thank You Sheba1,
I was wondering about this, thanks for clarifying . I will do another treatment this weekend. Only to my new growth...The reason why I like bkt better than tex-laxing is... you don't have to worry about over lapping.


----------



## Dove56

Blessed2bless said:


> Thanks Veejee! I was just on the Softliss website and saw a response from you... I just did Dreamhair last week and i am biting at the bits to do another treatment. My hair is somewhat thick so my ng is still very puffy. How soon do you recommend I do another treatment? (Softliss). Cuteness does her bkt monthly...so 2 weeks isn't too soon?



Bless,

2 weeks isn't too soon.  The second treatment is usually when the magic happens.  What type of flatiron are you using and what temp?

I let the stylist test a strip of hair at 450 and it didn't fall out like it did with that Sally's flatiron at 450 degrees back in 2004-05. The stylist did about 2-3 swipes but it still looked dull (I don't like that Coppola flatiron).  I came home and it about 2-3 times on 415 degrees with my Babyliss Tourmaline flatiron and my hair was and is blingin!


----------



## Mane Event

I know some ladies are coloring/highlighting with BKT. So far, how's your hair holding up??? I'm hoping BKT will be my saving grace for highlights. I prefer length over color but I just can't seem to embrace my natural color....almost jet black :-(

I'm so tempted to color and then BKT! Please share your experiences before I make a terrible mistake! THANK YOU!


----------



## Muse

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I really think using the 450 temp is best for sealing the treatment. I noticed that folks are a bit leery about the heat and possible heat damage, but I think the best results are achieved at 450. All  my subsequent flat irons (for straight-styling) have been at substantially lower heat than i would have even used pre-BKT.



Thanks MyAngelEyez! I only have the Sedu that goes up to 410. I thought I could get away with it but I don't know why, not with natural 4b hair. I am going to get a Hana flat iron next month so I should be set when I do my whole head.

I did wash my hair today and the section that I did is nice so far! It still reverted but it's soft and tangles less (that's a MASSIVE improvement for the hair in the back of my head-it usually responds to NOTHING!). When I run my hands across it it so much smoother than the rest of my hair. It was so nice being able to shampoo that section and not have it draw up as tightly. I can only imagine how much better it would have been if I used the proper temp to seal it! Now I'm off to shop around for a good price on that flat iron. Thanks ladies I'm on the BKT train!


----------



## Ganjababy

Anyone with fine hair set their iron at 450 without any adverse effects?


----------



## Blessed2bless

Bless,

2 weeks isn't too soon. The second treatment is usually when the magic happens.  What type of flatiron are you using and what temp?

I let the stylist test a strip of hair at 450 and it didn't fall out like it did with that Sally's flatiron at 450 degrees back in 2004-05. The stylist did about 2-3 swipes but it still looked dull (I don't like that Coppola flatiron). I came home and it about 2-3 times on 415 degrees with my Babyliss Tourmaline flatiron and my hair was and is blingin![/QUOTE]

Wow Veejee! 
This make sense now. Especially when you said the second treatment is when the magic happens.. I'll order the Softliss.. my only reservation is not knowing which one order. I've read you have ordered the chocolate. What's the difference?.... btw...My flat iron is from the mall? Not sure of the name.  I believe it's curlsmaster and the setting I used was between 15 and 20 the highest setting is 25. I'm at work. Question???
Correct me if I'm wrong... On my second treatment...should I do it to the whole head or just the ng? Does it matter? If it doesn't matter... I'll be doing the entire head of hair again....and I'll post pics here in this thread...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

evsbaby said:


> Anyone with fine hair set their iron at 450 without any adverse effects?


Um, that would be me, your hair twin!!!  Plus I have a relaxer in my hair which it usually hates but my hair is triving!

Hold on I'll post some pictures and then I must caution you about what to expect for your first treatment. 

ETA: Excuse my ragged ends, I'm still trimming off my single strand knots. I trimmed it after I took the pictures. This is right after my treatment Sunday.  My hair is still growing out from the big chop so I have all different lengths. I will not get it cut into a style until next spring when my crown has a chance to catch up with the back of my hair more.  I'm about 5 months post textlax. 















I textlaxed my hair to this texture to stretch out my hair and to get the BKT to take better. My goal was to have straight hair.  For anyone who wonders if the BKT wears off, trust me, it does!! LOL I workout a lot and sweat, the sodium will take the BKT right out of your hair and your true texture will come back. With repeated use, the hair will straighten out more. I am going to decrease time between my BKTs so I can get my roots straighter because that's  my goal.






This was me in May of 2008:





This is me right before the BKT in May 2009


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Muse said:


> Thanks MyAngelEyez! I only have the Sedu that goes up to 410. I thought I could get away with it but I don't know why, not with natural 4b hair. I am going to get a Hana flat iron next month so I should be set when I do my whole head.
> 
> I did wash my hair today and the section that I did is nice so far! It still reverted but it's soft and tangles less (that's a MASSIVE improvement for the hair in the back of my head-it usually responds to NOTHING!). When I run my hands across it it so much smoother than the rest of my hair. It was so nice being able to shampoo that section and not have it draw up as tightly. I can only imagine how much better it would have been if I used the proper temp to seal it! Now I'm off to shop around for a good price on that flat iron. Thanks ladies I'm on the BKT train!



Great! Good luck, and I know you will enjoy the results!


----------



## Ganjababy

Thanks AtlantaJJ. Your hair is truly goorgeous and healthy looking!



AtlantaJJ said:


> Um, that would be me, your hair twin!!! Plus I have a relaxer in my hair which it usually hates but my hair is triving!
> 
> Hold on I'll post some pictures and then I must caution you about what to expect for your first treatment.
> 
> ETA: Excuse my ragged ends, I'm still trimming off my single strand knots. I trimmed it after I took the pictures. This is right after my treatment Sunday. My hair is still growing out from the big chop so I have all different lengths. I will not get it cut into a style until next spring when my crown has a chance to catch up with the back of my hair more. I'm about 5 months post textlax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I textlaxed my hair to this texture to stretch out my hair and to get the BKT to take better. My goal was to have straight hair. For anyone who wonders if the BKT wears off, trust me, it does!! LOL I workout a lot and sweat, the sodium will take the BKT right out of your hair and your true texture will come back. With repeated use, the hair will straighten out more. I am going to decrease time between my BKTs so I can get my roots straighter because that's my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me in May of 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me right before the BKT in May 2009


----------



## cutenss

You hair is looking good AJJ.  The shine is blindin'


----------



## Dove56

I updated my Fotki ladies with photos of the Coppola Keratin Treatment. 

Okay, here is my review of CTK:

My hair doesn't feel coated at all. In fact, it feels the same way it did before I starting fooling with these treatments..lol.  Was it work $175 (minus the tip) HECK no!??!! I should've waited and did this at home!!! I didn't have any issues with fumes it was like he was putting conditioner in my hair. 

So far I think Softliss is the keeper for me.  I'm not experimenting anymore I'm just sticking with Softliss because I love how my hair behaves with it plus it's dirt cheap and I LOVE the mask.  

I'll let you all know how my hair behaves after my workouts. 

Oh, I LOVE the Pureology hydrating shampoooo!!!! The Coppola Vanilla Bean Conditioner is pretty good, not work $20.00 though.

The photos don't really do a good job of depicting the growth I've had.  The longest part of my hair is now an 1" below my brastrap!! Yay!! I'm not trimming until March until I dust the ends, that's it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> I updated my Fotki ladies with photos of the Coppola Keratin Treatment.
> 
> Okay, here is my review of CTK:
> 
> My hair doesn't feel coated at all. In fact, it feels the same way it did before I starting fooling with these treatments..lol.  Was it work $175 (minus the tip) HECK no!??!! I should've waited and did this at home!!! I didn't have any issues with fumes it was like he was putting conditioner in my hair.
> 
> So far I think Softliss is the keeper for me.  I'm not experimenting anymore I'm just sticking with Softliss because I love how my hair behaves with it plus it's dirt cheap and I LOVE the mask.
> 
> I'll let you all know how my hair behaves after my workouts.
> 
> Oh, I LOVE the Pureology hydrating shampoooo!!!! The Coppola Vanilla Bean Conditioner is pretty good, not work $20.00 though.
> 
> The photos don't really do a good job of depicting the growth I've had.  The longest part of my hair is now an 1" below my brastrap!! Yay!! I'm not trimming until March until I dust the ends, that's it.



Your hair looks lovely as always, I agree you should stick with what works...and save money to boot!! 

I know what you mean, my photos don't show my growth but it does show how much my hair has gotten thicker. My hair was paper thin when I did my first BKT now I have so much volume and body, especially after my first wash. I can wear wear my hair in full looking styles which is important to me because my hair is generally so fine and was thinning with age. That is changing now its getting thicker again.


----------



## cutenss

Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:








wet hair, no product









flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil

Love Dreamhair.   It is the best thing ever   I did another trim.  I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet hair, no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil
> 
> Love Dreamhair.   It is the best thing ever   I did another trim.  I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors


Girl your hair looks so good thick and even, perfect!  I love that!   Thickness before length is my goal.   Its going to take me a long time to show length because I'm constantly trimming my ends to make my hair even out vs longer as it grows out from my Big Chop.  

So you like Dreamhair over OK Keratin? 

Did you have to leave Dream hair in for 48 - 72 hours before your first wash?

I was chatting with a seller on Ebay and she said OK Keratin has a new wash the next day formula now vs 3 days!  When can you wash after using Dreamhair?


----------



## cutenss

I washed the next day out of laziness.  But I will do either formula.  When I did the OK for the second time, I was after 24 hours.  I didn't wait.  So what is this new OK formula?  Is it available on Ebay?


----------



## Keen

cutenss said:


> Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet hair, no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil
> 
> Love Dreamhair.   It is the best thing ever   I did another trim.  I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors



Your hair is dreamy! (No pun intended )


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cutenss said:


> I washed the next day out of laziness.  But I will do either formula.  When I did the OK for the second time, I was after 24 hours.  I didn't wait.  So what is this new OK formula?  Is it available on Ebay?


I know a vendor that sells the OK and Dreamhair 4 oz of OK is $10 less than 4 oz. of Dreamhair.  That's why I'm asking what's the real difference...

ETA: The Seller says OK is much thicker now and you can wash the next day and she likes it better than Dreamhair  

Ebay Okay - New Formula



			
				EbaySeller said:
			
		

> Chocolate Keratin Treatment & Clarifying Brazilian
> Sample Size 4oz
> *New Version
> NEXT DAY RESULTS
> *
> *Ok Original Keratin Brazilian Treatment*
> * The best performance of all available keratin treatments.
> * Superior straightening and anti-frizz results
> * Universally effective over any chemically treated hair.
> * Lower prices and more heads-per-bottle mean healthier profits for you.
> * Lighter product, quicker to apply and faster drying time.
> * Safer product for the customer and the stylist.
> * Made in the USA.
> 
> The effectiveness of our formulation is evident in its lightness.
> 
> Next Day Results!
> 
> Added  ingredients to nourish and enrich the hair, increasing its suppleness and sheen.
> 
> These ingredients also improve the texture of hair that has been physically damaged by severe chemical treatment, resulting in the silkiest and most healthy-looking hair one can imagine.
> 
> 4OZ bottle including Clarifying Shampoo
> 
> 1.75% of Formaldehyde
> 
> FDA Approved
> Use this product in a well ventilated area.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cuteness, your hair...i have no words...no words.  I'm through.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Veejee said:


> I updated my Fotki ladies with photos of the Coppola Keratin Treatment.
> 
> Okay, here is my review of CTK:
> 
> My hair doesn't feel coated at all. In fact, it feels the same way it did before I starting fooling with these treatments..lol. Was it work $175 (minus the tip) HECK no!??!! I should've waited and did this at home!!! I didn't have any issues with fumes it was like he was putting conditioner in my hair.
> 
> So far I think Softliss is the keeper for me.  I'm not experimenting anymore I'm just sticking with Softliss because I love how my hair behaves with it plus it's dirt cheap and I LOVE the mask.
> 
> I'll let you all know how my hair behaves after my workouts.
> 
> Oh, I LOVE the Pureology hydrating shampoooo!!!! The Coppola Vanilla Bean Conditioner is pretty good, not work $20.00 though.
> 
> The photos the don't really do a good job of depicting the growth I've had. The longest part of my hair is now an 1" below my brastrap!! Yay!! I'm not trimming until March until I dust the ends, that's it.


 
Beautiful!  I love your ng  . I posted in my earlier post. Please read it, I had a few questions for you( or I will pm you)... All I can say is looking at you, ajj, sheba1 and  cuteness hair.... I will never texlax again... BKt is the truth!


----------



## Blessed2bless

cutenss said:


> Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet hair, no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil
> 
> Love Dreamhair.  It is the best thing ever  I did another trim. I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors


Your hair is beautiful! You will be mbl in no time...


----------



## Dak

I'm loving all these hair pictures!!!  Veejee, your fotki, wow!  Your hair is beautiful.  And Cutness, your hair is growing so fast, you will make MBL, you'll just make it with nice thick ends!


----------



## healthytext

Dang it, you guys. I was going for Inoar next but now I want to try Dream Hair. I'm curious about the açaí scent.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

BKT Beauties, have any of you tried ayurveda with your bkt'd hair?  I am really missing my ayurvedic regime...


----------



## sheba1

It's good  to be back!!!  My subscription ended exactly at the time I was waiting for a new bank card and I couldn't post!!!  I've missed you guys terribly.

AtlantaJJ!!   your hair is getting thick!!! It's so shiny and healthy! I just  know you are turning heads.  Gives me great hope that with some trimming over time, I can get some fullness going on, myself.  Thank you!!

Veejee, your hair is the bomb diggy!!   Girl, your hair is getting long FAST.  BEAUTIFULLLL!!  You're going to be on the WSL train in no time!!

Cutenss, girl, you have got to start a thread with those pictures   I mean, pics of that hair can not and should not  be buried in  this big ole thread.  Please... go forth and share with the world.    Gorgeous!!!  Your hair is my newest hair goal.  My girl...



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> BKT Beauties, have any of you tried ayurveda with your bkt'd hair?  I am really missing my ayurvedic regime...



Hey lady, I'm doing Ayurveda right now under my wig.  I'm about to do some trea braids and will continue.  My hair is still soft and tangle free and straightens with ease.  I remember reading that BKT is stripped  with ayurveda, but my hair still seems to still have some BKT properties going on even though I haven't BKT'd since July.

I'm oiling my scalp every couple of days with a homemade shikakai garlic oil and cowashing with a cheapie con mixed with shikakai, amla and brahmi tea.  I oil my hair with another homemade oil (both with a base of castor, coconut and almond oils) infused with amla, brahmi and henna.

I'm only doing ayurveda, though, because I'm hiding my hair.  I figure I'll cross the road of whether to continue when I start wearing my hair out again.  But by then I'll have Cutenss-like hair and I won't care


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sheba, you are my Shero!!!  Thanks bunches!  I want to do amla, brahmi, maka rinses and co-wash and dc with my beloved powders, i miss them dearly!  

So, you haven't felt your treatment really stripping, huh?  
No adverse effects on your tresses?  
Good.  
That's what i wanted to hear *YES* 
I want to try a fenugreek (methi) rinse this weekend.  Have you tried it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, I want me some CutenessHair, too!  Gotta luv it!


----------



## Natural Glow

cutenss said:


> Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet hair, no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil
> 
> Love Dreamhair.  It is the best thing ever  I did another trim. I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors


Oh myjust beautiful. I love how blunt it is.


----------



## sheba1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sheba, you are my Shero!!!  Thanks bunches!  I want to do amla, brahmi, maka rinses and co-wash and dc with my beloved powders, i miss them dearly!
> 
> So, you haven't felt your treatment really stripping, huh?
> No adverse effects on your tresses?
> Good.
> That's what i wanted to hear *YES*
> I want to try a fenugreek (methi) rinse this weekend.  Have you tried it?



Nooo I haven't tried it!!  And every time I say I'm going to pick some up at the store I forget! sigh... But no worries, I'm bound to remember after while.  

I have some aloe juice that  I use in my moisture spritzes (non ayurvedic) and I've been using it mixed with my ayurveda tea washes in place of conditioner, sometimes.  Also lovely.

It's hard to tell, Bronze, since I haven't BKTd in so long so it was already starting to wear. But I don't feel that it's worn much more since I've started ayurveda.  Just to be sure, you might want to wait til you were nearing bkt treatment time.  Either way, let me know how it goes.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Sheba1, Cutenss or AJJ - do you guys DC with BKT'd hair? I've been WNG since I did my BKT on Sunday night (yes, I have nice hanging waves not like the normal shrunk-up WNG I get from my thirsty hair!) I want to flat Iron tonight (for a length check) but I'd like to treat my hair first. Do you guys to moisture treatments since BKT is a protein? 

Thanks,
jayjay


----------



## sheba1

jayjaycurlz said:


> Sheba1, Cutenss or AJJ - do you guys DC with BKT'd hair? I've been WNG since I did my BKT on Sunday night (yes, I have nice hanging waves not like the normal shrunk-up WNG I get from my thirsty hair!) I want to flat Iron tonight (for a length check) but I'd like to treat my hair first. Do you guys to moisture treatments since BKT is a protein?
> 
> Thanks,
> jayjay



Oh yeah, your hair will still respond really well to DCs.  I know Cutenss DCs like 3 days a week and you see what's goin on with all that luscious hair! 

I don't really think of BKT like a protein treatment.  I think of it more like a mock cuticle.  So condition and maintain balance as normal.  In fact, I do both protein and moisture DCs with my BKT'd hair.  Both are still important, but you'll find that the balance is easier to maintain.


----------



## MarieB

Wow! All these gorgeous hair pics are making so glad I jumped on the BKT wagon and also making me...! I am so sticking with this.


----------



## cutenss

Thank you girls so much for the nice words.  I appreciate it so much.  Yes I do DC.  It is usually with Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor mixed with Yes to Carrots or GVP Conditioning Balm under my bonnet dryer.  You should keep up the protein/moisture balance when you have BKT.  You hair will thank you.  I am waiting to get my steamer hookup from WhipEffectz1 in this thread:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=408384&highlight=steamer&page=4


I do WNG, but actually have always believe that my hair likes heat.  So I am slowly going back to flatironing once or twice a month, in addition to the flatironing done when I do my treatment.Because starting in January, I will be doing my treatments every other to every third month.  I think .


Its funny cause some of you said that you want "cutenss hair", and when I look at BKT hair pics, I be thinking I want me some Dak, Veejee hair, Natural Glow hair 

The Dreamhair in the acai berry smells so yummy.  Fumes were very minimal, if any  You get it some if you flat iron towards your face like me.


----------



## aegis

idk what i did wrong but my hair feels horrible after my btk treatment. simply terrible.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> I updated my Fotki ladies with photos of the Coppola Keratin Treatment.
> 
> Okay, here is my review of CTK:
> 
> My hair doesn't feel coated at all. In fact, it feels the same way it did before I starting fooling with these treatments..lol. Was it work $175 (minus the tip) HECK no!??!! I should've waited and did this at home!!! I didn't have any issues with fumes it was like he was putting conditioner in my hair.
> 
> So far I think Softliss is the keeper for me.  I'm not experimenting anymore I'm just sticking with Softliss because I love how my hair behaves with it plus it's dirt cheap and I LOVE the mask.
> 
> I'll let you all know how my hair behaves after my workouts.
> 
> Oh, I LOVE the Pureology hydrating shampoooo!!!! The Coppola Vanilla Bean Conditioner is pretty good, not work $20.00 though.
> 
> The photos don't really do a good job of depicting the growth I've had. The longest part of my hair is now an 1" below my brastrap!! Yay!! I'm not trimming until March until I dust the ends, that's it.


 
VJ!!! Absolutely beautiful girl!!! I think we have a similar hair type. Your hair is just like my goal hair... shape and everything! 

Yes I tried those Coppola Products too and they went right back to folica... that vanilla bean conditioner was just a'ight for me.. I could just use something I had in inventory. 

I can't believe you paid $175!!! You do your own hair great!!! 

Anyway; I say "yay" for you.... but I want you to try Dreamhair because I KNOW you will think it is the business.


----------



## *fabulosity*

cutenss said:


> Here are my Dreamhair pics both wet and dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet hair, no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatiron hair, a little too much coconut oil
> 
> Love Dreamhair.  It is the best thing ever  I did another trim. I will never make to goal of MBL, unless I put down the scissors


 
CUTENSS!!! 

OMG... its beautiful!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go girl! Dreamhair is  isn't it! You make me want to go do another today. Your hair is gorgeous. Love the blunt ends. I have the V shape .. I'm jealous of your super long sides!!!


----------



## cutenss

*fabulosity* said:


> CUTENSS!!!
> 
> OMG... its beautiful!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go girl! Dreamhair is  isn't it! You make me want to go do another today. Your hair is gorgeous. Love the blunt ends. I have the V shape .. I'm jealous of your super long sides!!!


Thanks my *Fab*my e-friend.  I wish my hair would grow into a "V" shape.  I think that is the business.  I wouldn't have nice hair if it wasn't for your PJism.   Dreamhair makes me feel like a Dreamgirl


----------



## Ganjababy

*ALL * you girls are making my mouth water- too much hair porn going on in here! My god cutenss and AtlantaJJ! AtalantaJJ I bet you have a whole lot of swang going on. Cutenss are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## cutenss

I'm natural since July 2004


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> VJ!!! Absolutely beautiful girl!!! I think we have a similar hair type. Your hair is just like my goal hair... shape and everything!
> 
> Yes I tried those Coppola Products too and they went right back to folica... that vanilla bean conditioner was just a'ight for me.. I could just use something I had in inventory.
> 
> I can't believe you paid $175!!! You do your own hair great!!!
> 
> Anyway; I say "yay" for you.... but I want you to try Dreamhair because I KNOW you will think it is the business.



I can't wait to get my Dreamhair .... 



evsbaby said:


> *ALL * you girls are making my mouth water- too much hair porn going on in here! My god cutenss and AtlantaJJ! AtalantaJJ I bet you have a whole lot of swang going on. Cutenss are you natural or relaxed?



I'm really considering transitioning which really won''t be transitioning with 
the BKTs....LOL

I definitely got that swang going on 

I'm the "Workout and sweats in her hair girl"  I think I was going to long between BKTs knowing that I wear mine off at the roots much faster than the average person.   I just did my first wash after my BKT and my roots are very loose,  after letting the Global 4% rest for the 72 hours as recommended.  I'm going to BKT again in 3 weeks at the roots only and do that for a while until I build up a good layer that can withstand the sweat. My mistake was that I was letting it wear off and then I started to have a little shedding because of the line of demarcation issue. 

I will keep you all updated on my experiment!!


----------



## Natural Glow

jayjaycurlz said:


> Sheba1, Cutenss or AJJ - do you guys DC with BKT'd hair? I've been WNG since I did my BKT on Sunday night (yes, I have nice hanging waves not like the normal shrunk-up WNG I get from my thirsty hair!) I want to flat Iron tonight (for a length check) but I'd like to treat my hair first. Do you guys to moisture treatments since BKT is a protein?
> 
> Thanks,
> jayjay


I still DC. I usually only DC when I'm going to straighten or do a flexi rod set though. I actually DC'd with Silicon Mix the other day and I loved it



AtlantaJJ said:


> I can't wait to get my Dreamhair ....


Me either. And I haven't even ordered yet


----------



## Muse

aegis said:


> idk what i did wrong but my hair feels horrible after my btk treatment. simply terrible.



What was your process? Did you clarify first? Did you apply too little treatment? Too much? Flat iron on what temp? 

My hair didn't feel super silky either and from the ladies here I learned that it was most likely because I used my flat iron on 410 instead of the recommended 450. I'm sure the pros will chime in if you give them more detail.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

aegis said:


> idk what i did wrong but my hair feels horrible after my btk treatment. simply terrible.


 


Muse said:


> What was your process? Did you clarify first? Did you apply too little treatment? Too much? Flat iron on what temp?
> 
> My hair didn't feel super silky either and from the ladies here I learned that it was most likely because I used my flat iron on 410 instead of the recommended 450. I'm sure the pros will chime in if you give them more detail.


To piggy back Muse's post we need more detail from you Aegis to find out what may have gone wrong.

1) Hair Type: Are you natural or processed in any way (relaxer, perm color, etc)

2) Hair Condition: What condition was your hair in before you did the BKT? Dry, healthy, how was your ends?  How was your protein moisture balance?

3) Product & Method: What type of BKT product did you use, what type of flat iron did you use and at what temp. Did you clarify?

Describe how you applied the BKT step by step and give us the details of the problems you are experiencing. (Coated feeling hair, breakage?, etc)

We shoud be able to help you trouble shoot if you give us this information.


----------



## Dove56

*fabulosity* said:


> VJ!!! Absolutely beautiful girl!!! I think we have a similar hair type. Your hair is just like my goal hair... shape and everything!
> 
> Yes I tried those Coppola Products too and they went right back to folica... that vanilla bean conditioner was just a'ight for me.. I could just use something I had in inventory.
> 
> I can't believe you paid $175!!! You do your own hair great!!!
> 
> Anyway; I say "yay" for you.... but I want you to try Dreamhair because I KNOW you will think it is the business.



Thanks FAB.  Let's just say those clowns will not be getting $175 from ever again.  I should give the Dreamhair a try I love your results and Cuteness too!  Okay, dang, I'll try it..lol. Dreamhair will be my next BKT. I plan on doing another one in Dec or Jan.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> I'm natural since July 2004



Cuteness,

I love your hair lady, your results are beautiful . How does your hair hold up in humdity after you straighten?  Can you take a look at my locked Fotki and look at my curly hair when it was natural and tell me how you think it would respond in humdity?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sheba, you need a thread dedicated to your awesomeness.  You are ALWAYS right on time to help Some_one_ through Some_thing_....{{{BIGggg HUGggg}}} for you, girlie.  Really.  Truly.


----------



## sheba1

Veejee said:


> Thanks FAB.  Let's just say those clowns will not be getting $175 from ever again.  *I should give the Dreamhair a try I love your results and Cuteness too!  Okay, dang, I'll try it..lol.* Dreamhair will be my next BKT. I plan on doing another one in Dec or Jan.



  Dreamhair catches another one.  It got me, too, Veejee.  I  don't even know when I plan to BKT again...  and I have a big ole bottle of Dreamhair just chillin in the cabinet .  Is it just me or are PJs naturally attracted to BKT?

All I know is there are some beautiful, hot, hot, hot, gorgeous heads of hair using BKT.  Good to be here, ladies.  I know my hair is bound to get there hanging with this crowd 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sheba, you need a thread dedicated to your awesomeness.  You are ALWAYS right on time to help Some_one_ through Some_thing_....{{{BIGggg HUGggg}}} for you, girlie.  Really.  Truly.



Oh my goodness, Bronze!!  Stop that :blush3:  I just try to pay it forward because I messaged people I'd never even encountered and asked a million *and one* BKT questions.  And they patiently answered every one of them.

Oh ladies!!  My girlfriend is a straight natural and I've been dying to get her to let me BKT her hair.  She's recovering from some stress related shedding and breakage she experienced a couple years back.  Well today she told me that there was a hair magazine she was reading that *recommended BKT for natural hair!!  *The magazine article stated that straight naturals would experience less reversion and could better battle damage from the heat used in the straight naturals reggie.   Cool huh?  She didn't know  what mag it was but it was one she read at her  Grandmother's salon.


----------



## aegis

AtlantaJJ said:


> To piggy back Muse's post we need more detail from you Aegis to find out what may have gone wrong.
> 
> 1) Hair Type: Are you natural or processed in any way (relaxer, perm color, etc)
> 
> 2) Hair Condition: What condition was your hair in before you did the BKT? Dry, healthy, how was your ends?  How was your protein moisture balance?
> 
> 3) Product & Method: What type of BKT product did you use, what type of flat iron did you use and at what temp. Did you clarify?
> 
> Describe how you applied the BKT step by step and give us the details of the problems you are experiencing. (Coated feeling hair, breakage?, etc)
> 
> We shoud be able to help you trouble shoot if you give us this information.




I am a 4b natural. I have noticed that my curl is slightly looser and softer that is a plus.

My hair feels hard and is breaking like crazy! My hair condition... my hair always LOOKS healthy but i know it tells a different story. I have crazy split ends even though i rarely (as in 2 times in the past 10 months use heat--i got scared after suffering MASSIVE heat damage last year and started learning about my hair. I usually just wear my hair in twists or braids under a wig. wash once a week and DC once a week, moisturize everyday.

I got my BTK done professionally. I didn't trust myself the first time. She used Marcia Teixtera (sp?). She clarified my hair. Blow Dryed. Applied product. Flatironed.  

My hair just feels so hard. I might have used too must protein yesterday. I used that chi shampoo (infra) that is supposed to protect you from heat damage and then i did a bs dc with protein, and then applied heat protectant and blowdried and flat ironed. But before I used the heat I noticed my hair felt weird.


Right now I just washed, did a ACV rinse, and I am dc-ing with pantene (i know i shouldnt have bc it has sodium..whatever) but it's the only pure moisture dc i have, and added wild growth oil, glycerine, salt, honey, olive oil, and castor oil, to try to infuse some moisture into my hair.


----------



## sheba1

Aegis, I'm so sorry you're having trouble.  Ok, so I'm not sure how your hair is but I always have to follow my protein DCs up with moisture. Just because I BKT now this is no difference.  So that's the first thing that I'd attribute the hardness to.  Immediately before and after my BKT I make sure I'm moistured up.

I really like your moisture mix for tonight.  Would have preferred something super moisturizing like GVP conditioning balm or the like but looks like you've improvised.  I think you'll see immediate improvement. 

I don't think you need to worry so much about sodium chloride in products until you regain your natural balance but I'd probably skip adding salt to the conditioner unless you've decided to actively strip the treatment.  Which I don't think I'd do unless I'd given a shot at correcting whatever went wrong.


----------



## cutenss

Veejee said:


> Cuteness,
> 
> I love your hair lady, your results are beautiful . How does your hair hold up in humdity after you straighten? Can you take a look at my locked Fotki and look at my curly hair when it was natural and tell me how you think it would respond in humdity?


 
Hey Veejee, I am at work, so I will look tomorrow when I get home, and give you my humble opinion.  I have looked at your fotki, more than once (I'm a stan), and from what I can remember, you should not get revision, after using the Dreamhair.  Aren't you texlaxed?  Have you had revision since doing BKT?  But your hair looks so beautiful, always.  So silky and shiny.  Even your NG


----------



## aegis

salt strips the treatment?! oh yeah! omg...what was i thinking?! i feel like a dummy! ugh. well i am blowdrying my hair with a comb now and i still have breakage. it's small ends that look damaged. idk.....my hair feels A LOT better though after that dc. im going to do another BTK is 5 weeks.

does it matter that I didnt wait the full 4 days? i couldn't do it.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sheba, you need a thread dedicated to your awesomeness. You are ALWAYS right on time to help Some_one_ through Some_thing_....{{{BIGggg HUGggg}}} for you, girlie. Really. Truly.


 I totally agree!


----------



## Stella B.

Hi ladies! Been BKT'd now for about 2 weeks, so I'm way overdue with the pics like I promised. Here's my BKT journey highlights in pics and a few words:

I clarified with Bioextratus and Giovanni 50/50. The Bioextratus clarifying poo made my hair hard.





Applied the Zene BKT treatment. I used 2 and a half ounces for my whole head, and used my fingers to apply. Let it sit for 15 minutes, then went under the dryer, instead of using the blow dryer








Time to flat iron. I used a Chi nano set at 325 degrees. I know, I know. Breaking all the rules, but my hair did get straight. It came out like a soft press







Wait 48 hrs. and do nothing. This was the hard part. My hair was covered for two days

Finally, I washed it out with Giovanni  Root 66 shampoo. It's SLS and sodium chloride free. 









Rollerset, and here's my final results















Few more pics











My hair yesterday. Getting straighter each day! It just wants to fall and hang..







I'll be back with my reflections on how the BKT treatment went, my thoughts and plans for future BKT treatments in a later post. For now, I am really enjoying my softer, more manageable BKT hair...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I learned a new workout / hair trick. This morning I did a resistance training workout, which casues me to seat less than cardion. I rolled the front of my hair with velcro rollers and tied a headband at my hairline. I rolled the first 3 rows.  I worked out and then got ready for work. I took the rollers out and put on my 1/2 wig for the day. It came out pretty decent for a workout day!!


Pictures to follow


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great job, Stella, great hair, too.  Your rollerset came out delish.  I like the color of your hair....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sheba, you need a thread dedicated to your awesomeness. You are ALWAYS right on time to help Some_one_ through Some_thing_....{{{BIGggg HUGggg}}} for you, girlie. Really. Truly.


Sheba is my BKT Angel!  

I remember when I decided to get the BKT I was sending Sheba all kinds of PMs, she was so sweet and supportive!! And thanks to her, My hair looks great for the first time in a long long while!!  I wouldn't have gotten the nerve to do the BKT without Sheba! I'm glad I didn't wait!!


----------



## cutenss

Veejee said:


> Cuteness,
> 
> I love your hair lady, your results are beautiful . How does your hair hold up in humdity after you straighten? Can you take a look at my locked Fotki and look at my curly hair when it was natural and tell me how you think it would respond in humdity?


 
Hi Veejee 
I just looked at your Fotki. You and your hair are so gorgeous! I personally don't think that your hair would frizz up. If anything it would "wave" up. I don't think you hair has the capability to frizz . I think you hair would love Dreamhair. HTH. I probably was not the best person to ask, cause I heart your hair. Especially the pic with the highlights WW


----------



## cutenss

Stella B. said:


> Hi ladies! Been BKT'd now for about 2 weeks, so I'm way overdue with the pics like I promised. Here's my BKT journey highlights in pics and a few words:
> 
> I clarified with Bioextratus and Giovanni 50/50. The Bioextratus clarifying poo made my hair hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the Zene BKT treatment. I used 2 and a half ounces for my whole head, and used my fingers to apply. Let it sit for 15 minutes, then went under the dryer, instead of using the blow dryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to flat iron. I used a Chi nano set at 325 degrees. I know, I know. Breaking all the rules, but my hair did get straight. It came out like a soft press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait 48 hrs. and do nothing. This was the hard part. My hair was covered for two days
> 
> Finally, I washed it out with Giovanni Root 66 shampoo. It's SLS and sodium chloride free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollerset, and here's my final results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair yesterday. Getting straighter each day! It just wants to fall and hang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back with my reflections on how the BKT treatment went, my thoughts and plans for future BKT treatments in a later post. For now, I am really enjoying my softer, more manageable BKT hair...


 
You hair is Faboulous .  Isn't BKT the best since LHCF .  I love the bun with the clip.  Please 'splain how to do that.  That looks like a great PS.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Stella B,
I almost knocked my tea over!! Your results are fabs!!! I want that bun for next weeks hairstyle


----------



## me-T

i think i messed up.
i bought a babyliss pro nano titanium iron for cheap. it goes up to 430 (i know, not enough) and is only 1/2" wide, which i thought would be a good idea to get down to the ng. problem is, i was so awed by the price i didn't realize it was a small lil purse size thing! it's the size of my hand!
my bkt isn't here yet, so i'm wondering if i should go ahead and buy a new iron or try this one out first?

also, how are ya'll doin your edges & nape if you can't get the bkt on your scalp?


----------



## Stella B.

cutenss said:


> You hair is Faboulous .  Isn't BKT the best since LHCF .  I love the bun with the clip.  Please 'splain how to do that.  That looks like a great PS.



Aww, thanks for the compliment, cutenss! That bun with the clip is my favorite protective style. Most days my hair is up in some variation of what you see here. It's easy to do. I make a small part in the front, and bring all the hair to the back making sure its flat in the top and on the sides. I then twist it up like a french roll, put the big clip in, and tuck the loose ends from the twist under towards the top of the head to make a little bun. I secure the little bun with a few hair pins. This is my 'get me out of the house quick bun!!' It serves me well!


----------



## Stella B.

Blessed2bless said:


> Stella B,
> I almost knocked my tea over!! Your results are fabs!!! I want that bun for next weeks hairstyle



Girl, please don't spill hot tea on yourself over a bun! Thanks for the compliment, tho. For some reason, the bun came out extra full and shiny that day..I just told cutenss in the post above how easy it is to do..


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

me-T said:


> i think i messed up.
> i bought a babyliss pro nano titanium iron for cheap. it goes up to 430 (i know, not enough) and is only 1/2" wide, which i thought would be a good idea to get down to the ng. problem is, i was so awed by the price i didn't realize it was a small lil purse size thing! it's the size of my hand!
> my bkt isn't here yet, so i'm wondering if i should go ahead and buy a new iron or try this one out first?
> 
> also, *how are ya'll doin your edges & nape if you can't get the bkt on your scalp?*



I get pretty close to my scalp, and then comb through, so product kinda distributes to my roots. Also, go ahead and try your iron out first before spending money on a new one. You'll know if a better one is needed, pretty quickly, and since there is no precessing limit on BKT, if you need to stop and throw a scarf on for a BSS run, you'll be ok.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Hey Veejee, I am at work, so I will look tomorrow when I get home, and give you my humble opinion.  I have looked at your fotki, more than once (I'm a stan), and from what I can remember, you should not get revision, after using the Dreamhair.  Aren't you texlaxed?  Have you had revision since doing BKT?  But your hair looks so beautiful, always.  So silky and shiny.  Even your NG



Thanks Cuteness,

I'm texlaxed and that hair will *not* revert in humidty so I love that. My newgrowth is holding up very well so far but it's only been 19 weeks.  I initially relaxed my natural hair because I got sick of it waving up after I sweated under that flat iron (in my Katt Williams voice..lol) for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Hi Veejee
> I just looked at your Fotki. You and your hair are so gorgeous! I personally don't think that your hair would frizz up. If anything it would "wave" up. I don't think you hair has the capability to frizz . I think you hair would love Dreamhair. HTH. I probably was not the best person to ask, cause I heart your hair. Especially the pic with the highlights WW



Thank you Cuteness.   I just really, really, really don't want to texlax if I can avoid it.  I'm still scared to death of relaxers that's why I only texlaxed twice a year since I started back in 2007.  I will definitely give the Dreamhair Keratin a go and see how my ng holds up!


----------



## cutenss

Veejee said:


> Thank you Cuteness.  I just really, really, really don't want to texlax if I can avoid it. I'm still scared to death of relaxers that's why I only texlaxed twice a year since I started back in 2007. I will definitely give the Dreamhair Keratin a go and see how my ng holds up!


 
I really dont think that you need to texlax.  You natural curly hair is AWESOME.  BKT is going to enhance it even more.  You see my have, and I have a tighter pattern than you. You'll see, you will love it.


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ, cutenss, and VJ...I'm in love with your hair! Absolutely stunning. 

AtlantaJJ, your shine is blinding me over here! Your natural hair looks similar to mine (my curl pattern seems to be getting looser every day, from henna) so I hope that my results will be as nice as yours.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I ordered DreamHair from Fabulosity.... acai.
I haven't washed since myhair cut,but I am about to.
I must say, maybe I did misapply the treatment.... or didn't use enough. 

Here's my hair post - 1st QOD gold treatment airdried NO product






After 2nd treatment, airdried before the wash and cut no product






Before the cut, but airdried with Kinky curly to make form. The curl is slightly wavier, as you can see.

the front with kccc





the back


----------



## Dove56

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I ordered DreamHair from Fabulosity.... acai.
> I haven't washed since myhair cut,but I am about to.
> I must say, maybe I did misapply the treatment.... or didn't use enough.
> 
> Here's my hair post - 1st QOD gold treatment airdried NO product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2nd treatment, airdried before the wash and cut no product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the cut, but airdried with Kinky curly to make form. The curl is slightly wavier, as you can see.
> 
> the front with kccc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back




You and your hair are so pretty!!!  Your hair looks so thick and healthy.


----------



## me-T

done! took from 3pm til 10 (had stops in between)

how do you know if you didn't use enough? i used finger-dab amounts on thin pieces. it looked like i didn't put a dent in the 2oz i poured out.
i didn't have any fumes at all. i could've done this in the living room watching tv instead of outside
my hair feels soft, in a dry sort of way if that makes sense. it also has lots of movement, and with 2" of newgrowth, i still have that thickness. unlike if i were to relax bone straight. 
my ng got about as straight as the last time i "bonelaxed" also my hairline looks fantastical!
also that itty bitty flat iron did the trick! 
so far, i really like it. lookin forward to the wash & 2nd treatment in 2 weeks(to help straighten allthat ng i have)
only thing i'm not happy with is the fact that i'm still not bsl yet. regimen slackin'll do that to you

anyway, here's pics. they aren't that good cause i was tryin to hurry up and sit down somewhere lol


----------



## sheba1

Me-T, your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## me-T

better pics!

man, i wish i could put somethin on my hair. oil, serum, pink ol moisturizer, somethin!
i like the movement. i wouldn't call it swang, cause it doesn't come back in its place. it's _reeeaally_ light and airy. the wind will have my hair all over the place


----------



## cutenss

me-T said:


> better pics!
> 
> man, i wish i could put somethin on my hair. oil, serum, pink ol moisturizer, somethin!
> i like the movement. i wouldn't call it swang, cause it doesn't come back in its place. it's _reeeaally_ light and airy. the wind will have my hair all over the place


 

Your hair is HOT!  Love that flow  Try a dab of oil or serum, and comb through to distrubute well.  That should help.  I do it and it helps.


----------



## me-T

thanks cutenss! i was trying to follow directions to a T this 1st time, but the dryness is killin'! off to go oil!


----------



## pet

Cuteness: I see you have used Dreamhair!  Your results are fabulous!  Did your hair take the increased level of formaldehyde well?  Right now I use QOD Gold, and it only has .02 formaldehyde, and I'm afraid that if I use something stronger I might damage my hair...  My hair works great with QOD, but I'm trying to find something that is less expensive..


----------



## cutenss

pet said:


> Cuteness: I see you have used Dreamhair! Your results are fabulous! Did your hair take the increased level of formaldehyde well? Right now I use QOD Gold, and it only has .02 formaldehyde, and I'm afraid that if I use something stronger I might damage my hair... My hair works great with QOD, but I'm trying to find something that is less expensive..


 
Thank you.  To be honest, I do not buy/use base on the formaldehyde content.  I buy based on reviews that I get here on LHCF.  I have used the QOD MAX and HATED IT!  Will never use again.   I love the DreamHair and will continue to use it, but I want to try the Softliss.


----------



## Natural Glow

So...I'm about to do my (hopefully) last Softliss treatment this weekend then get me some of that good stuff-DreamHair-so what seller are ya'll getting the DreamHair from? Is it WE SELL YOU GET CASH? That's the only one I saw on Ebay.


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Great job, Stella, great hair, too.  Your rollerset came out delish.  I like the color of your hair....


Which color, Bronze???...and to think my hair color was really close to black some years ago! Now its a dark muddy brown from old age, wear and tear, and lots of henna!!!! In regular daylight it still looks darkish, but when I am in a well lit room, whoa...my grays and henna seem to take over!!!!


----------



## me-T

Natural Glow said:


> So...I'm about to do my (hopefully) last Softliss treatment this weekend then get me some of that good stuff-DreamHair-so what seller are ya'll getting the DreamHair from? Is it WE SELL YOU GET CASH? That's the only one I saw on Ebay.


 

yup, thats where i got mine


----------



## sheba1

Hey there NaturalGlow, if you're not gonna get a liter might as well get it from Fab.  Trusted seller, she has all the scents and you can try it for way cheaper than $40.


----------



## Natural Glow

sheba1 said:


> Hey there NaturalGlow, if you're not gonna get a liter might as well get it from Fab. Trusted seller, she has all the scents and you can try it for way cheaper than $40.


 Thanks I'll contact her.


----------



## cutenss

Natural Glow said:


> So...I'm about to do my (hopefully) last Softliss treatment this weekend then get me some of that good stuff-DreamHair-so what seller are ya'll getting the DreamHair from? Is it WE SELL YOU GET CASH? That's the only one I saw on Ebay.


 
I did, but agree with sheba1.  *Fab* has the hookup.  But that seller was fast and trustworthy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lauren, I can't see your hair because I'm at work and they block some pics but I know its fab!!


Me-T got that BKT swing! I put a little bit of coconut oil in my hair when it feels dry after a treatment.. just a dab..


----------



## lovenharmony

OK BKT gurus, I'm thinking about taking the plunge and BKTing my hair over the weekend! I purchased the 33 oz of DreamHair over a month ago and I have been looking through tutorials and reading this thread to make sure I do it right and don't damage my hair in the process. The only thing I haven't really heard about is how you ladies go to sleep after you BKT your hair! They say that you can't pull your hair back, so what style do you put your hair in when going to bed? Do you wrap it then flat iron it for 3 days straight? I have no clue...help me please!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lovenharmony said:


> OK BKT gurus, I'm thinking about taking the plunge and BKTing my hair over the weekend! I purchased the 33 oz of DreamHair over a month ago and I have been looking through tutorials and reading this thread to make sure I do it right and don't damage my hair in the process. The only thing I haven't really heard about is how you ladies go to sleep after you BKT your hair! They say that you can't pull your hair back, so what style do you put your hair in when going to bed? Do you wrap it then flat iron it for 3 days straight? I have no clue...help me please!


 
lovenharmony, I just wear my hair straight down with a side part after I apply the treatment. So at night I just put on a loose bonnet. It really doesn't get that messed up, so I just smooth it down with a wide-tooth comb in the morning. Most BKTs should only be flatironed once before the first wash. I have to wait 72 hours before washing out the Keratina brand. But, if you have the kind of BKT that washes out the same day, I'm not sure.


----------



## Stella B.

lovenharmony said:


> OK BKT gurus, I'm thinking about taking the plunge and BKTing my hair over the weekend! I purchased the 33 oz of DreamHair over a month ago and I have been looking through tutorials and reading this thread to make sure I do it right and don't damage my hair in the process. The only thing I haven't really heard about is how you ladies go to sleep after you BKT your hair! They say that you can't pull your hair back, so what style do you put your hair in when going to bed? Do you wrap it then flat iron it for 3 days straight? I have no clue...help me please!


Hi lovenharmony! Getting ready to take the plunge? Good for you! The process of thinking about doing it is a lot harder than actually doing it. If you have directions with your treatment, just follow what they tell you to do after flat ironing. My insructions (printed from the on-line company website where I purchased the BKT) specifically stated to gently pull your hair back, and let it hang loose underneath a scarf or bonnet before going to bed. It also stated a few no no's like  no ponytails, wrapping, clipping up, or combing should be going on during however long your wait period is. I bought one of those braid bonnets from the BSS with a big sack like extension in the back so my loose ends would be completely covered.
 It worked well. The challenge is to keep your hands and hair tools out of your hair to ensure no breakage occurs.  You've 
got a lot of hair to cover (so thick and pretty), so I suggest you get a scarf or bonnet big enuf so your hair can hang loose 
inside while being completely protected.
Oh, I'm pretty sure you only need to flatiron once, and that's right after the BKT is applied. No need to flat iron for 3 days straight??! Do nothing to your hair during the wait period, and look forward to washing it out in a few days....


----------



## BSweet

help..need advice..

I want to BKT my hair..after doing some research i think it will be the solution to the damage over processing has done to my hair..or maybe it would have been the solution earlier cause right about now the damage is just about done..if i knew maybe i could have stopped it in time..*sigh*

n e way i just purchased the Joico K pak line to try and remedy my hair issues ..and my hair is showing improvement.. but i'm wondering if bkt would be a better option for my hair..tho it seems bkt and k pak don't mix cause of the sodium chloride in the k pak line..
but...
i would hate for all my money to go to waste by deciding to bkt and no longer use the k pak line..however i also want to do what is best for my hair..

i was thinking i use up the k pak then bkt..but i got the big sizes in everything..or maybe i can bkt and still use k pak once in a while..will the sodium chloride really revert it?

so basically should i bkt or not..again i want to do what is best for my over processed hair..

also i'm about 14 weeks post and my roots are killin me..but im too afraid of chemicals after what happend ..that's why i think bkt would be a better fit for me

any suggestions are much appreciated..


----------



## lovenharmony

sipp100 said:


> lovenharmony, I just wear my hair straight down with a side part after I apply the treatment. So at night I just put on a loose bonnet. It really doesn't get that messed up, so I just smooth it down with a wide-tooth comb in the morning. Most BKTs should only be flatironed once before the first wash. I have to wait 72 hours before washing out the Keratina brand. But, if you have the kind of BKT that washes out the same day, I'm not sure.


 
Thanks Stella B and sipp100! I'll get a bigger bonnet from the BSS when I get home. and thanks for the hair compliment Stella B


----------



## cutenss

loveharmony, Welcome to the BKT club.   Y or are going to love it.  Since you are about to use Dreamhair as your BKT of choice, you do not have to wait the necessary 72hours.  I was told by *Fabulosity* and sheba1 BKT gurus, that this formula does not require that.  Now some formulas do.  But not Dreamhair or the Softliss formula.  I just did mine the beginning of October, and wash the next day out of laziness.  I do my BKT once a month, so I am actually due today   I will do it later on tonight or tomorrow.  Yes you can use a bonnet, or even wrap your hair.  I love the thickness of your hair and so will BKT.  Now remember


----------



## MarieB

lovenharmony,

You'd only need to flat iron if you were to sweat or get the hair wet before your "cure" time was up. Good luck, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## lovenharmony

Thanks everyone for your help! I'm getting excited  I will surely post pics when I'm done  BTW, I love your hair cuteness!


----------



## BSweet

Bumping.....


----------



## lovenharmony

Hey BSweet, I'm about to BKT myself and as far as I've heard, BKT thrives on damaged hair! It specifically works well with over processed chemically treated hair since the treatment is supposed to replace the protein that was destroyed. As for using products with sodium chloride, yes continued usage after a BKT will strip the keratin off of your hair and it will go back to it's curly state.

ETA: BTW, under processed hair is less damaged than over procesed hair. Many ladies here purposefully under process their hair to loosen the curl a bit (called a Texlax). If you want to have the bone straight look, then you could just flat iron your roots and use the Joico K Pak line until you're ready to BKT. That's my suggestion, although you can wait for the BKT suerstars to chime in!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BSweet said:


> help..need advice..
> 
> I want to BKT my hair..after doing some research i think it will be the solution to the damage under processing has done to my hair..or maybe it would have been the solution earlier cause right about now the damage is just about done..if i knew maybe i could have stopped it in time..*sigh*
> 
> n e way i just purchased the Joico K pak line to try and remedy my hair issues ..and my hair is showing improvement.. but i'm wondering if bkt would be a better option for my hair..tho it seems bkt and k pak don't mix cause of the sodium chloride in the k pak line..
> but...
> i would hate for all my money to go to waste by deciding to bkt and no longer use the k pak line..however i also want to do what is best for my hair..
> 
> i was thinking i use up the k pak then bkt..but i got the big sizes in everything..or maybe i can bkt and still use k pak once in a while..will the sodium chloride really revert it?
> 
> so basically should i bkt or not..again i want to do what is best for my under processed hair..
> 
> also i'm about 14 weeks post and my roots are killin me..but im too afraid of chemicals after what happend ..that's why i think bkt would be a better fit for me
> 
> any suggestions are much appreciated..


General wisdom is that your hair should be as healthy as possible when you BKT. But since your problem is due to the under processing of a relaxer, it may work out pretty well for you.  I purposefully underprocessed my hair so that it would take the BKT better and give me straighter results and it has worked wonderfully for me.  I continue to BKT my roots so that I don't have line of demarkation issues, because your ends will be straight but your roots will be unprocessed other than BKT after it starts growing out.

You may need to get a few trims to get the damaged ends off over time, but it will definately get your texture straighter; BKT has helped me to reduce breakage because I don't get knots or tangles any more.

You should try to get your moisture protein balance as good as possible before your first BKT.


----------



## BSweet

my bad i meant i processed under processed hair which lead to over processing..i'll edit..i put a relaxer over a texturizer..yes i know very stupid


----------



## me-T

*lovenharmony*-i'm wearing my hair down(& enjoying it!) during the day, & wrapping at night. i don't have any bends in it,but last night i forgot to cover my hair before i showered, so my roots aren't as flat. i didn't totally revert, but it's just not as flat.

*bsweet*-i have an overprocessed patch of hair on the left side of my hair. my hair was also acting up(not cooperating, some breakage). i agree you should get your hairs health on poin before you bkt, but i couldn't wait lol! i have a LOT less breakage now. a whole lot less

so *cutenss*, i don't have to wait 72hours? hallelujah! i hear the magic happens after that first wash!


----------



## kinkylyfe

BKT, BKT...that is all I hear and I want to try it DESPERATELY. I have a few questions and hopefully I can receive some answers. 
1. What type brand of BKT (coppola, dreamhair, etc.) is the BEST for 100% natural hair?
2. Where can I purchase samples?
3. In your opinion...How many BKT's will I need for curlie/wavie frizz free hair?
ps- I workout approx 3-4 days/ week. TIA

http://public.fotki.com/sassypisces/


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I just did my second BKT with Dreamhair, and I love the results! Even better than the first time! and it seems like my hair a a lil longer, but I think that I may be a lil high from the fumes lachen: kidding). Feels like I have a fresh relaxer. I bought some large perm rods. I am planning to wear my hair curly for a min. I also orders some silicon mix....I'm such a PJ. I think I will order a large bottle of Dreamhair next payday...

Has anyone tried both OK Keratin and Dreamhair? are the results comparable?


----------



## Tafa01

I love it!!! so beautiful! and I love your hair color too


----------



## Mane Event

1. What type brand of BKT (coppola, dreamhair, etc.) is the BEST for 100% natural hair?* Dreamhair and Softliss seem to be the popular choices! I BKT with softliss a couple weeks ago and LOVED IT! I wish I could show you pics but the ladies in the Hide Your Hair Challenge (until 12/15) would kill me. I'm hiding all this BKT goodness under a 1/2 wig erplexed
(don't pay attn to my siggy...I've had a lot of progression since June. I think it's due to the Chlorella and Hide your hair challenge. I can't wait to update you guys!!!!!!)* 


2. Where can I purchase samples? *Ebay or Fab (LHCF Member)*

3. In your opinion...How many BKT's will I need for curlie/wavie frizz free hair? *At least 2...I'm telaxed...the ends came out bone straight, new growth came out like a texlax. Some ladies have done a BKT a week apart...I would probably play it safe by going 2 weeks. It's a lot of heat!

Since you workout a lot, you need something that can wash out immediately...that's why I chose softliss (washes out in an hour)*

ps- I workout approx 3-4 days/ week. TIA



kinkylyfe said:


> BKT, BKT...that is all I hear and I want to try it DESPERATELY. I have a few questions and hopefully I can receive some answers.
> 1. What type brand of BKT (coppola, dreamhair, etc.) is the BEST for 100% natural hair?
> 2. Where can I purchase samples?
> 3. In your opinion...How many BKT's will I need for curlie/wavie frizz free hair?
> ps- I workout approx 3-4 days/ week. TIA
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sassypisces/


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Tafa01 said:


> I love it!!! so beautiful! and I love your hair color too



Thank you! I used the Softliss I got from you on my daughter's hair, and it turned out pretty good. I think I am going to use Dreamhair on us all. I really like it!


----------



## cutenss

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I just did my second BKT with Dreamhair, and I love the results! Even better than the first time! and it seems like my hair a a lil longer, but I think that I may be a lil high from the fumes lachen: kidding). Feels like I have a fresh relaxer. I bought some large perm rods. I am planning to wear my hair curly for a min. I also orders some silicon mix....I'm such a PJ. I think I will order a large bottle of Dreamhair next payday...
> 
> *Has anyone tried both OK Keratin and Dreamhair? are the results comparable?*


 
Me...and yes they are.  I started with OK.  I loved it.  The only reason why I went to *QOD* is because the OK was not available at the time.  Then after Fab and her Dreamhair results, I went there.  I would use either interchangably   But I will like to try Softliss.

LOVE the color of your hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

cutenss said:


> Me...and yes they are.  I started with OK.  I loved it.  The only reason why I went to *QOD* is because the OK was not available at the time.  Then after Fab and her Dreamhair results, I went there.  I would use either interchangably   But I will like to try Softliss
> 
> LOVE the color of your hair



Thanks, cuteness! I'm thinking of getting the OK just because it's a lil less expensive than the Dreamhair. I think I will order a sample and check it out (fighting the strong urge to buy a 33 oz. bottle of Dreamhair).


----------



## cutenss

kinkylyfe said:


> BKT, BKT...that is all I hear and I want to try it DESPERATELY. I have a few questions and hopefully I can receive some answers.
> 1. What type brand of BKT (coppola, dreamhair, etc.) is the BEST for 100% natural hair?
> *I am natural and I love OK Keratin(Ebay) and Dreamhair (Ebay or Fab). I bought both of mine from Ebay without problems.*
> 
> 2. Where can I purchase samples?
> *Ebay is where I got both my samples. Or from *Fabulosity*LHCF member. You get 4oz of product and clarifying shampoo. I have natural BSB hair. I use about 1-1.5 oz or so.*
> 
> 3. In your opinion...How many BKT's will I need for curlie/wavie frizz free hair?
> *For me, the first time gave me that. Here is a link to my very first treatment with the OK Keratin treatment. That should give you some idea. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365479*
> 
> ps- I workout approx 3-4 days/ week. TIA
> *I don't. Too lazy *
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sassypisces/


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## dany06

Im upset. I haven't used a BKT in a long while. I just checked out the soft-liss website and they no longer sell the kit individually. I have lots of the clarifying shampoo and mask left over. All I need is the intelligent brush aka bkt. I dont feel like paying $100+  for a kit when I could get the 8oz bottle of bkt  which use to cost $60 in the past.  I know getting the kit is cheaper in the long run but I dont feel like spending the money. 

I would try out the dream hair one but I can't take anything the requires me keeping my hair straight for days. I miss the one hour treatment. Do you guys know of any easy to get 1 hour to 1 day treatment that dont cost too much?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

dany06 said:


> Im upset. I haven't used a BKT in a long while. I just checked out the soft-liss website and they no longer sell the kit individually. I have lots of the clarifying shampoo and mask left over. All I need is the intelligent brush aka bkt. I dont feel like paying $100+  for a kit when I could get the 8oz bottle of bkt  which use to cost $60 in the past.  I know getting the kit is cheaper in the long run but I dont feel like spending the money.
> 
> I would try out the dream hair one but I can't take anything the requires me keeping my hair straight for days. I miss the one hour treatment. Do you guys know of any easy to get 1 hour to 1 day treatment that dont cost too much?



Dreamhair is same day wash. and you can get it from Fabulosity.


----------



## Natural Glow

dany06 said:


> Im upset. I haven't used a BKT in a long while. I just checked out the soft-liss website and they no longer sell the kit individually. I have lots of the clarifying shampoo and mask left over. All I need is the intelligent brush aka bkt. I dont feel like paying $100+ for a kit when I could get the 8oz bottle of bkt which use to cost $60 in the past. I know getting the kit is cheaper in the long run but I dont feel like spending the money.
> 
> I would try out the dream hair one but I can't take anything the requires me keeping my hair straight for days. I miss the one hour treatment. Do you guys know of any easy to get 1 hour to 1 day treatment that dont cost too much?


That's so stupid of them. It's like once something becomes popular they have to find a way to make it more expensive. Maybe they have the single bottle of the BKT on ebay. Now I know I'm going with DreamHair after my last bit of Softliss runs out .


----------



## healthytext

Check the Exchange forum. Chameleonchick is selling the Rejuvenol 1 Hour formula.


----------



## Stella B.

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I just did my second BKT with Dreamhair, and I love the results! Even better than the first time! and it seems like my hair a a lil longer, but I think that I may be a lil high from the fumes lachen: kidding). Feels like I have a fresh relaxer. I bought some large perm rods. I am planning to wear my hair curly for a min. I also orders some silicon mix....I'm such a PJ. I think I will order a large bottle of Dreamhair next payday...
> 
> Has anyone tried both OK Keratin and Dreamhair? are the results comparable?



Love your dreamhair results; your hair is straight and smooth! I can't believe you're already on your second application!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I did #2 
(BKT #2, that is)

I BKT'd again after 4 weeks. My hair's grown about 1" and it is SO much thicker. I feel like I have at least 30% more hair. The last picture is after the first treatment -sorry so fuzzy - iphone. The first pic is my latest treatment. The diff may not be obvious in the photos, but my hair has really improved in 30 days! I can't say it was BKT only, cuz I've been co-washing 4x/wk and DC 2x/wk. During the past 30 days I didn't use a blowdryer at all and I only flatironed twice.

Anywho, on to the treatment:

I still didn't do the naked blowdry.  
Also, this time I used a color applicator bottle - the kind with the pointy tip. It was alot easier to apply this way. I may have used too much product, however. I used about 1.5 ounces last time. I used 2.5 ounces this time. Feels kinda heavy on my hair. We'll see once I wash it out.

I was scared at first because I combed out a tremendous amount (for me) of hair during this application, but nearly every strand was pretty long and had the root ball attached. I only use a huge Goody Detangling Comb once a day, so I guess this is just hair that would have come out earlier had I used a smaller tooth comb on the daily.

I thought it would take less time, since I'd done it before, but it still took 3 1/2 hours.

I'll probably wait 8-12 weeks until I BKT again.

Thanks ladies for all your tips and suggestions!


----------



## Natural Glow

sipp100 said:


> I did #2
> (BKT #2, that is)
> 
> I BKT'd again after 4 weeks. My hair's grown about 1" and it is SO much thicker. I feel like I have at least 30% more hair. The last picture is after the first treatment -sorry so fuzzy - iphone. The first pic is my latest treatment. The diff may not be obvious in the photos, but my hair has really improved in 30 days! I can't say it was BKT only, cuz I've been co-washing 4x/wk and DC 2x/wk. During the past 30 days I didn't use a blowdryer at all and I only flatironed twice.
> 
> Anywho, on to the treatment:
> 
> I still didn't do the naked blowdry.
> Also, this time I used a color applicator bottle - the kind with the pointy tip. It was alot easier to apply this way. I may have used too much product, however. I used about 1.5 ounces last time. I used 2.5 ounces this time. Feels kinda heavy on my hair. We'll see once I wash it out.
> 
> I was scared at first because I combed out a tremendous amount (for me) of hair during this application, but nearly every strand was pretty long and had the root ball attached. I only use a huge Goody Detangling Comb once a day, so I guess this is just hair that would have come out earlier had I used a smaller tooth comb on the daily.
> 
> I thought it would take less time, since I'd done it before, but it still took 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> I'll probably wait 8-12 weeks until I BKT again.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your tips and suggestions!


 
Oh its so beautiful I can totally see the progress.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sipp100 said:


> I did #2
> (BKT #2, that is)
> 
> I BKT'd again after 4 weeks. My hair's grown about 1" and it is SO much thicker. I feel like I have at least 30% more hair. The last picture is after the first treatment -sorry so fuzzy - iphone. The first pic is my latest treatment. The diff may not be obvious in the photos, but my hair has really improved in 30 days! I can't say it was BKT only, cuz I've been co-washing 4x/wk and DC 2x/wk. During the past 30 days I didn't use a blowdryer at all and I only flatironed twice.
> 
> Anywho, on to the treatment:
> 
> I still didn't do the naked blowdry.
> Also, this time I used a color applicator bottle - the kind with the pointy tip. It was alot easier to apply this way. I may have used too much product, however. I used about 1.5 ounces last time. I used 2.5 ounces this time. Feels kinda heavy on my hair. We'll see once I wash it out.
> 
> I was scared at first because I combed out a tremendous amount (for me) of hair during this application, but nearly every strand was pretty long and had the root ball attached. I only use a huge Goody Detangling Comb once a day, so I guess this is just hair that would have come out earlier had I used a smaller tooth comb on the daily.
> 
> I thought it would take less time, since I'd done it before, but it still took 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> I'll probably wait 8-12 weeks until I BKT again.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your tips and suggestions!


 
Yay you!!  Your hair came out great!  My hair has gotten thicker too which is saying something because I have fine hair which has thinned over the years due to age...hormones, etc.  I seem to shed when I'm doing my treatment but my hair is getting thicker so I'm not going to sweat it. It's long hair with curlies on the end so I know it's shed hairs vs broken hair. I have also noticed that my shed hairs look more abundant now that my hair is longer. :scratchch  I think its because of the increased length of my shed hairs

I prefer to apply my BKT with the color brush and bowl technique. I can control the amount of product that gets onto my hair that way.  I never put on too much when I use this method and my hair comes out perfect every time. I also get to save precious product because I only add a little bit to the bowl at a time until I'm done.


----------



## Dak

Wow, sipp100, your hair came out so beautiful and thick!    It does take a long time though.  But just think of all the money we're saving by being DIY'ers.


----------



## Blessed2bless

sipp100 said:


> I did #2
> (BKT #2, that is)
> 
> I BKT'd again after 4 weeks. My hair's grown about 1" and it is SO much thicker. I feel like I have at least 30% more hair. The last picture is after the first treatment -sorry so fuzzy - iphone. The first pic is my latest treatment. The diff may not be obvious in the photos, but my hair has really improved in 30 days! I can't say it was BKT only, cuz I've been co-washing 4x/wk and DC 2x/wk. During the past 30 days I didn't use a blowdryer at all and I only flatironed twice.
> 
> Anywho, on to the treatment:
> 
> I still didn't do the naked blowdry.
> Also, this time I used a color applicator bottle - the kind with the pointy tip. It was alot easier to apply this way. I may have used too much product, however. I used about 1.5 ounces last time. I used 2.5 ounces this time. Feels kinda heavy on my hair. We'll see once I wash it out.
> 
> I was scared at first because I combed out a tremendous amount (for me) of hair during this application, but nearly every strand was pretty long and had the root ball attached. I only use a huge Goody Detangling Comb once a day, so I guess this is just hair that would have come out earlier had I used a smaller tooth comb on the daily.
> 
> I thought it would take less time, since I'd done it before, but it still took 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> I'll probably wait 8-12 weeks until I BKT again.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your tips and suggestions!


 

Wow! You are right!!! In 30 days you can really tell the difference... Amazing growth and thickness... I like you method....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going BKT crazy!! 

I have Global 4%
Dreamhair 
and the new formula of OK Keratin which has a wash the same day formula now.

I think I need to sell my remaining Softliss because I need the 'Big Girl BKT' for my hair!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Did someone say they wanted to trade Global 4% for Softliss?  <perhaps I imagined that>


----------



## cutenss

sipp100 said:


> I did #2
> (BKT #2, that is)
> 
> I BKT'd again after 4 weeks. My hair's grown about 1" and it is SO much thicker. I feel like I have at least 30% more hair. The last picture is after the first treatment -sorry so fuzzy - iphone. The first pic is my latest treatment. The diff may not be obvious in the photos, but my hair has really improved in 30 days! I can't say it was BKT only, cuz I've been co-washing 4x/wk and DC 2x/wk. During the past 30 days I didn't use a blowdryer at all and I only flatironed twice.
> 
> Anywho, on to the treatment:
> 
> I still didn't do the naked blowdry.
> Also, this time I used a color applicator bottle - the kind with the pointy tip. It was alot easier to apply this way. I may have used too much product, however. I used about 1.5 ounces last time. I used 2.5 ounces this time. Feels kinda heavy on my hair. We'll see once I wash it out.
> 
> I was scared at first because I combed out a tremendous amount (for me) of hair during this application, but nearly every strand was pretty long and had the root ball attached. I only use a huge Goody Detangling Comb once a day, so I guess this is just hair that would have come out earlier had I used a smaller tooth comb on the daily.
> 
> I thought it would take less time, since I'd done it before, but it still took 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> I'll probably wait 8-12 weeks until I BKT again.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your tips and suggestions!


 
Your hair lks amazing.  Isn't BKT your new BFF .  So what are your hair goals?


----------



## deniseAlder

why dont people use global? i heard this is one of the best Bkt's,no?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sipp100, your hair is lovely.  I definitely notice the difference.  Amazing results in only a month.  Wow.

I think I will bkt using Softliss (2nd treatment) for Thanksgiving.  My dh is bugging me about doing my hair - i am so content with my cowash bun, it's sad - so i'll give him a treat in a few weeks.  Pray for me y'all.  I wanna see fantasmalistic results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

BSweet said:


> my bad i meant i processed under processed hair which lead to over processing..i'll edit..i put a relaxer over a texturizer..yes i know very stupid


 
Well you might want to try something more gentle like Softliss ... I'm thinking since your hair is already st8 (right?) ... Keep using protein and DCing up until the time you do your BKT.



dany06 said:


> Im upset. I haven't used a BKT in a long while. I just checked out the soft-liss website and they no longer sell the kit individually. I have lots of the clarifying shampoo and mask left over. All I need is the intelligent brush aka bkt. I dont feel like paying $100+ for a kit when I could get the 8oz bottle of bkt which use to cost $60 in the past. I know getting the kit is cheaper in the long run but I dont feel like spending the money.
> 
> I would try out the dream hair one but I can't take anything the requires me keeping my hair straight for days. I miss the one hour treatment. Do you guys know of any easy to get 1 hour to 1 day treatment that dont cost too much?


I have a partially used bottle of the Softliss BKT that I'm willing to part with for a nominal fee.  I'll let you know how much I have when I get home. I have the chocolate.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

deniseAlder said:


> why dont people use global? i heard this is one of the best Bkt's,no?


I use Global 4% and so far it's my favorite. I have shrinkage prone fine hair with lots of new growth. I use it on my roots mainly and it's working great!


----------



## butterfly3582

Just sharing an article I found when performing a research on BKT.  This is someone opinions and I figure the more opinions I have the bettere decision I can make.  

I think the bolded part as the most interesting for me.  Again I am not saying anythng to the people that swear by it just gathering info.  Thanks


(Miami)​I am a stylist in Miami who has used numerous different brands/formulas of the "Brazilian " Keratin Treatment. To tell you the truth, I (and my co-workers) have concluded that there is no perfect Keratin Treatment.

The original formaldehyde formulas were by far the best as far as straightening/de-frizzing. Period. The lower formaldehyde formulas were not as straight & didn't last as long. The Coppola Complex & other formaldehyde-free products that our salon tried were the least straight and didn't last very long. I question the person who commented claiming it lasted 8 months. Our clients were very unhappy with CKC.

The problem is toxicity. The original formulas were highly toxic (didn't take a scientist to tell us that the fumes were not healthy to breathe) and removing the formaldehyde clearly changes the results. We also did our homework & most form-free products, including the Coppola have other ingredients with are similar and are also toxic. Coppola uses Aldehyde and another product uses Ether (Global Keratin). Both ingredients are carcinogens when heat is added.

*The results from these treatments appear to make the hair healthier. but in all honesty, as a stylist performing these treatments I have not seen hair become healthier after multiple treatments. I have been performing these on clients for over 2 years & I have not seen any major difference in my clients hair, it just appears healthier because it is coated with this product. If anything I think it possibly becomes dependent on having the treatment to look healthy. 
*
My advice: get good styling products & a quality brush/ dryer/ iron.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

butterfly3582 said:


> Just sharing an article I found when performing a research on BKT. This is someone opinions and I figure the more opinions I have the bettere decision I can make.
> 
> I think the bolded part as the most interesting for me. Again I am not saying anythng to the people that swear by it just gathering info. Thanks
> 
> 
> (Miami)​I am a stylist in Miami who has used numerous different brands/formulas of the "Brazilian " Keratin Treatment. To tell you the truth, I (and my co-workers) have concluded that there is no perfect Keratin Treatment.
> 
> The original formaldehyde formulas were by far the best as far as straightening/de-frizzing. Period. The lower formaldehyde formulas were not as straight & didn't last as long. The Coppola Complex & other formaldehyde-free products that our salon tried were the least straight and didn't last very long. I question the person who commented claiming it lasted 8 months. Our clients were very unhappy with CKC.
> 
> The problem is toxicity. The original formulas were highly toxic (didn't take a scientist to tell us that the fumes were not healthy to breathe) and removing the formaldehyde clearly changes the results. We also did our homework & most form-free products, including the Coppola have other ingredients with are similar and are also toxic. Coppola uses Aldehyde and another product uses Ether (Global Keratin). Both ingredients are carcinogens when heat is added.
> 
> *The results from these treatments appear to make the hair healthier. but in all honesty, as a stylist performing these treatments I have not seen hair become healthier after multiple treatments. I have been performing these on clients for over 2 years & I have not seen any major difference in my clients hair, it just appears healthier because it is coated with this product. If anything I think it possibly becomes dependent on having the treatment to look healthy. *
> 
> My advice: get good styling products & a quality brush/ dryer/ iron.


I can speak for myself. I'm not going to address anything other than my hair IS healthier and longer. I have MUCH better retention PERIOD.  So whatever to whoever wrote that article.

ETA: I'm going to continue to use the treatment specifically because it has helped the health of my hair.  I have not been able to retain this amount of length before using the BKT when I was  natural or relaxed.  I have next to no breakage. I am triming pre-BKT split ends and not obtaining new ones.  I'm getting excellent results.

I'm not going to even going to get into the added benefits of ease of styling, and less reversion.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

^^ I think that stylist may have a point, but let's be a little honest: 

1) The treatment is marketed as a miracle product for damaged "non-Black" (stereotypically speaking hair). 

2) Non-Blacks may or may not feel the need to really maintain their hair and their conditioning, so long as they feel a low maintenance, wash go, fry, dye cycle doesn't stop their hair from growing or being easily damaged like ours. 

3) Thus said, if they simply are looking to NOT change their hair practices --- like many of us have, and don't have healthy hair prior to the treatment, then YES it will be a crutch they use. 

BKT is an enhancement to already healthy hair, and like temporary protection for severely damaged hair. No matter what you do, that damaged hair will BE damaged... so I agree invest in good products, but also invest in a quality routine that works for you as well.


----------



## Natural Glow

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going BKT crazy!!
> 
> I have Global 4%
> Dreamhair
> and the new formula of OK Keratin which has a wash the same day formula now.
> 
> I think I need to sell my remaining Softliss because I need the 'Big Girl BKT' for my hair!


 
What!? Have you used all these brands? I'm boycotting Softlitss cause they done lost thier damn minds not selling the BKT by its self. I was gonna go with Dreamhair but if Global is just as good I might go with that.


----------



## butterfly3582

@Atlanta 
I never even suggested that you stop using the treatment. Honestly to each its own.  i am just posting information.   I am just posting info that I found.  I am happy it i working for you.

@ lauryn
Okay lets be honest BKT markets itself as being able to help damaged hair and make it healther  I have seen this on salons and suppliers websites. it does not say enhancement to healthy hair only. I have read sites that advertises the more damaged the better results you will see.  

IMO it is not just the regimen.  Relaxer is a relaxer no matter what your reggie afterwards. The reggie can help maintain healthy hair but it does not change the fact that it is a relaxer.

 The lady never said that people had damaged hair because of BKT she stated that it did not make it healther i her opinon


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Natural Glow said:


> What!? Have you used all these brands? I'm boycotting Softlitss cause they done lost thier damn minds not selling the BKT by its self. I was gonna go with Dreamhair but if Global is just as good I might go with that.


 
My roots  @ Softliss..I am going to sell what I have left.

I haven't tried Dreamhair yet nor have I tried the new formula OK Keratin.

Right now I'm having a love affair with Global 4%. I don't mind the 72 hour waiting period.  My goals are different than most here however.  I want my hair as straight as possible. I'm 6 months post, and I workout and sweat so I need the extra punch of the GBL 4% right now for my NG. I only BKT my roots now.

I imagine Dreamhair and the other 2% formulas are very similar. The benefit of the OK Keratin (new formula) and the Dreamhair is that you can wash the same day. I may alternate with one of those every other BKT in the future.


----------



## Natural Glow

AtlantaJJ said:


> My roots  @ Softliss..I am going to sell what I have left.
> 
> I haven't tried Dreamhair yet nor have I tried the new formula OK Keratin.
> 
> Right now I'm having a love affair with Global 4%. I don't mind the 72 hour waiting period. My goals are different than most here however. I want my hair as straight as possible. I'm 6 months post, and I workout and sweat so I need the extra punch of the GBL 4% right now for my NG. I only BKT my roots now.
> 
> I imagine Dreamhair and the other 2% formulas are very similar. The benefit of the OK Keratin (new formula) and the Dreamhair is that you can wash the same day. I may alternate with one of those every other BKT in the future.


Yeah I'm gonna have to choose between DreamHair and OK Keratin I guess cause I'm too lazy to wait 72 hrs to wash out.


----------



## Natural Glow

So has anyone tried the new OK Keratin? I need to go back through and read what people were saying about OK


----------



## Dak

butterfly3582 said:


> *The results from these treatments appear to make the hair healthier. but in all honesty, as a stylist performing these treatments I have not seen hair become healthier after multiple treatments. I have been performing these on clients for over 2 years & I have not seen any major difference in my clients hair, it just appears healthier because it is coated with this product. If anything I think it possibly becomes dependent on having the treatment to look healthy.
> *
> My advice: get good styling products & a quality brush/ dryer/ iron.




Interesting article, but really isn't very logical.  BKT = hair appears healthier  would be the same as saying Hair Coloring = hair appears to be a richer color,  shinier, no grey.  Obviously we do things to our hair to make it appear better.  My hair in it's natural uncolored state doesn't look good to me, so I color, I play with the texture to make it more appealing to me.  

What makes hair healthy?  The best BKT treatment in the world isn't going to do anything unless you have healthy hair practices, which for me means having good nutrition, using the right products & techniques.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Natural Glow said:


> So has anyone tried the new OK Keratin? I need to go back through and read what people were saying about OK


I'm not on top of this list 24/7 but I don't know if anyone here has tried the new formula Ok Keratin.   I did my very first BKT with the old version and had the 72 hour wait, I loved the results. Now it's supposed to be even better, without the wait 

I chatted with the the Ebay seller who sells both the Dreamhair and the new formula OK Keratin, and she said she likes OKK better than Dreamhair.  I found that interesting because her price for 4 oz of OKK was $10.00 less than 4 oz of Dreamhair! :scratchch


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

butterfly3582 said:


> @ lauryn
> Okay lets be honest BKT markets itself as being able to help damaged hair and make it healther I have seen this on salons and suppliers websites. it does not say enhancement to healthy hair only. I have read sites that advertises the more damaged the better results you will see.
> 
> IMO it is not just the regimen. Relaxer is a relaxer no matter what your reggie afterwards. The reggie can help maintain healthy hair but it does not change the fact that it is a relaxer.
> 
> The lady never said that people had damaged hair because of BKT she stated that it did not make it healther i her opinon


 
...Yes, I understand that, but at the end of the day, damaged hair, is damaged hair, and like I stated, if you aren't willing to STOP the practices that keep damaging your hair while using BKT you will still have "coated" damage hair. Just like they market wonderful makeup for your face to make you look "A-maaaazing"... the truth is, you have to take care of your skin for optimal results so you don't depend on it, same with your hair.  If I chose to bleach my hair and do all types of willy-nilly to it, regardless of how much BKT I use, my hair won't miraculously come back to life. Why not take care of your hair while you use BKT so that you don't become dependent on it, the same way people who use makeup are supposed to care for their skin so they aren't "dependent" on it as well. 

Common sense dictates that NO matter WHAT the marketing company tells you, a good regimen, quality time and proceeding with caution is the best practice... because miracles in a bottle are simply marketing ploys. I disagree with the idea that the more damaged your hair, the better the results... because like the stylist said ..that's the company's way of making you dependent on it. Treat your hair good and if the product works for you, then it wil work for you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dak said:


> Interesting article, but really isn't very logical. BKT = hair appears healthier would be the same as saying Hair Coloring = hair appears to be a richer color, shinier, no grey. Obviously we do things to our hair to make it appear better. My hair in it's natural uncolored state doesn't look good to me, so I color, I play with the texture to make it more appealing to me.
> 
> What makes hair healthy? The best BKT treatment in the world isn't going to do anything unless you have healthy hair practices, which for me means having good nutrition, using the right products & techniques.


 

You and Lauren are right on the money.

We use BKT as a tool, not as a solution.

My hair was healthy when I started this process, and now I have been able to maintain my hair's health with less effort personally with the BKT. So to me it is a tool in my kit of tools that I used for healthy hair. I still use my good conditioning practices, use low mani and protective styling habits that helps me retain my growth. BKT just added another tool to an already successful regimen that include other tools.


----------



## butterfly3582

Dak said:


> Interesting article, but really isn't very logical. BKT = hair appears healthier would be the same as saying Hair Coloring = hair appears to be a richer color, shinier, no grey. Obviously we do things to our hair to make it appear better. My hair in it's natural uncolored state doesn't look good to me, so I color, I play with the texture to make it more appealing to me.
> 
> *What makes hair healthy? The best BKT treatment in the world isn't going to do anything unless you have healthy hair practices, which for me* *means having good nutrition, using the right products & techniques*.


 
I think the bolded is an excellent point.  I think that this the case for all hair BKTed, relax, natural etc.

To me it does make logical sense when you put a rinse on your hair it has more shine (i.e to some it look healthier) when you first do a protein or DC the hair may appear more healthier.  Not that the hair is actually healthier but it may temporialy feel and look healthier.

IMO I just think that BKT can set unrealistic expectations.  *The product is marketed to make damage hair healthier (along with straighening without chemicals). So I dont understand how people are saying it is only for healthy hair already.  The product itelf says the opposite.*

I am not saying don't use BKT or it is the devil like I said before to each its own I am just presenting a different side.  I personally have not ruled it out but would like to know as much as I can.


----------



## butterfly3582

TheLaurynDoll said:


> ...Yes, I understand that, but at the end of the day, damaged hair, is damaged hair, and like I stated, if you aren't willing to STOP the practices that keep damaging your hair while using BKT you will still have "coated" damage hair. Just like they market wonderful makeup for your face to make you look "A-maaaazing"... the truth is, you have to take care of your skin for optimal results so you don't depend on it, same with your hair. If I chose to bleach my hair and do all types of willy-nilly to it, regardless of how much BKT I use, my hair won't miraculously come back to life. Why not take care of your hair while you use BKT so that you don't become dependent on it, the same way people who use makeup are supposed to care for their skin so they aren't "dependent" on it as well.
> 
> Common sense dictates that NO matter WHAT the marketing company tells you, a good regimen, quality time and proceeding with caution is the best practice... because miracles in a bottle are simply marketing ploys. I disagree with the idea that the more damaged your hair, the better the results... because like the stylist said ..that's the company's way of making you dependent on it. Treat your hair good and if the product works for you, then it wil work for you.


 
Well unless you see all sides you cannot use common sense to make a good decision. If all I am hearing is how great it is and how it works on damaged hair than I will think it is great and will work on my damaged hair.    

My point is BKT may not work for everybody (that includes people with healthy hair - I read were someone had a bad experience who had healthy hair) 


Again this is just what I am gathering from research and my opinion.  I am so HAPPY for everybody that is having great results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

butterfly3582 said:


> I think the bolded is an excellent point. I think that this the case for all hair BKTed, relax, natural etc.
> 
> To me it does make logical sense when you put a rinse on your hair it has more shine (i.e to some it look healthier) when you first do a protein or DC the hair may appear more healthier. Not that the hair is actually healthier but it may temporialy feel and look healthier.
> 
> IMO I just think that BKT can set unrealistic expectations. *The product is marketed to make damage hair healthier (along with straighening without chemicals). So I dont understand how people are saying it is only for healthy hair already. The product itelf says the opposite.*
> 
> I am not saying don't use BKT or it is the devil like I said before to each its own I am just presenting a different side. I personally have not ruled it out but would like to know as much as I can.


Marketing hype.

I recommend start off with a healthy head, especially regarding protein/moisture balance.

I also recommend you know what your hair likes regarding products especially protein products.  My hair is porous and loves protein. BKT is its best friend. I use keratin protein products to maintain my hair. Some people have problems with protein. It's important to know how your hair responds to protein before you use BKT.


----------



## butterfly3582

Thanks Atlanta for the info

I believe it is marketing hype as well.  I just think that many people who are not as informed about hair will get confused.  Plus there are "success" stories on You tube about a girl that started with damaged hair and has been using it for about 18 months.  She has been slowly cutting off the damage.  I am also a little worried about high heat.  My hair loves protein but not high heat. So I am not saying it cant work I am just saying that I want to get as much info as I can.

I remember reading on hear to up your DC  before BKT to help your hair out.

I do have a question

Why cant you pin your hair back on put in a ponytail after BKT?


----------



## Natural Glow

Dak said:


> Interesting article, but really isn't very logical. BKT = hair appears healthier would be the same as saying Hair Coloring = hair appears to be a richer color, shinier, no grey. Obviously we do things to our hair to make it appear better. My hair in it's natural uncolored state doesn't look good to me, so I color, I play with the texture to make it more appealing to me.
> 
> What makes hair healthy? The best BKT treatment in the world isn't going to do anything unless you have healthy hair practices, which for me means having good nutrition, using the right products & techniques.


 :thatsall: I totally agree 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm not on top of this list 24/7 but I don't know if anyone here has tried the new formula Ok Keratin. I did my very first BKT with the old version and had the 72 hour wait, I loved the results. Now it's supposed to be even better, without the wait
> 
> I chatted with the the Ebay seller who sells both the Dreamhair and the new formula OK Keratin, and she said she likes OKK better than Dreamhair. I found that interesting because her price for 4 oz of OKK was $10.00 less than 4 oz of Dreamhair! :scratchch


Yeah I can't keep up with what brand everyone used/uses. Hmm...decisions decisions


----------



## PinkSkates

...post deleted..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

butterfly3582 said:


> Thanks Atlanta for the info
> 
> I believe it is marketing hype as well. I just think that many people who are not as informed about hair will get confused. Plus there are "success" stories on You tube about a girl that started with damaged hair and has been using it for about 18 months. She has been slowly cutting off the damage. I am also a little worried about high heat. My hair loves protein but not high heat. So I am not saying it cant work I am just saying that I want to get as much info as I can.
> 
> I remember reading on hear to up your DC before BKT to help your hair out.
> 
> I do have a question
> 
> Why cant you pin your hair back on put in a ponytail after BKT?


I'm not 100% sure why, but it has something to do with keeping the cuticle of your hair lying as flat as possible while the BKT completes its bonding process.

Now that they have the "wash same day" formulas that doesn't have to be an issue any longer.  

When I use the 72 hour wait forumla, I just wear my hair straight on the waiting days with a bump in my bangs, it works fine for me.


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm not 100% sure why, but it has something to do with keeping the cuticle of your hair lying as flat as possible while the BKT completes its bonding process.
> 
> Now that they have the "wash same day" formulas that doesn't have to be an issue any longer.
> 
> When I use the 72 hour wait forumla, I just wear my hair straight on the waiting days with a bump in my bangs, it works fine for me.


 
I'm over the "no dents" period.. for the last two times.. I pincurled/wrapped with a clip.. no dents.. and no adverse effects... 

But for those starting out (1st BKTers..) I would totally adhere to the directions..


----------



## ChristmasCarol

butterfly3582 said:


> Just sharing an article I found when performing a research on BKT. This is someone opinions and I figure the more opinions I have the bettere decision I can make.
> 
> I think the bolded part as the most interesting for me. Again I am not saying anythng to the people that swear by it just gathering info. Thanks
> 
> 
> (Miami)​I am a stylist in Miami who has used numerous different brands/formulas of the "Brazilian " Keratin Treatment. To tell you the truth, I (and my co-workers) have concluded that there is no perfect Keratin Treatment.
> 
> The original formaldehyde formulas were by far the best as far as straightening/de-frizzing. Period. The lower formaldehyde formulas were not as straight & didn't last as long. The Coppola Complex & other formaldehyde-free products that our salon tried were the least straight and didn't last very long. I question the person who commented claiming it lasted 8 months. Our clients were very unhappy with CKC.
> 
> The problem is toxicity. The original formulas were highly toxic (didn't take a scientist to tell us that the fumes were not healthy to breathe) and removing the formaldehyde clearly changes the results. We also did our homework & most form-free products, including the Coppola have other ingredients with are similar and are also toxic. Coppola uses Aldehyde and another product uses Ether (Global Keratin). Both ingredients are carcinogens when heat is added.
> 
> *The results from these treatments appear to make the hair healthier. but in all honesty, as a stylist performing these treatments I have not seen hair become healthier after multiple treatments. I have been performing these on clients for over 2 years & I have not seen any major difference in my clients hair, it just appears healthier because it is coated with this product. If anything I think it possibly becomes dependent on having the treatment to look healthy. *
> 
> My advice: get good styling products & a quality brush/ dryer/ iron.


 
When I purchased my BKT, there was never any mention of it "repairing" damaged hair. Maybe it's marketed that way some places, but I've only seen it advertised as a temporary straightener that offers a layer of protection over the hair. The ads for Keratina brand BKT show pictures of very healthy-looking MBL hair on women of all races. It shows their hair curly for the before pics, and then straight in the after pics. I haven't seen IRL or on these boards anyone with chewed up 3 inches of hair thinking they will be waist length in 6 months if they use BKT. But I guess there are suckers born every day - and people willing to take their money using false promises.

I also don't know why anyone would be upset because it only lasted a couple months - that's what it's supposed to do - loosen curl for a period of weeks and then revert. If someone wanted a permanent relaxer, that's what they should get. I think it's kinda weird that some people think BKT is a permanent relaxer. Yes, it uses chemicals, but so does the majority of shampoos, conditioners, leave-ins, etc. I wonder if people who use yogurt to loosen their curl are considered "not natural"? ...all that acid in the yogurt...

No product will work for all hair types and textures. Anyone who doesn't realize that is not thinking rationally. Damaged hair is damaged hair. Until you cut it off, you'll just have "BKT'd damaged hair". And if, in fact, someone believed it could "repair" your hair, then why would you ever need an additional treatment? Wouldn't you have perfect hair after using it once?


----------



## mstar

aegis said:


> I am a 4b natural. I have noticed that my curl is slightly looser and softer that is a plus.
> 
> My hair feels hard and is breaking like crazy! My hair condition... my hair always LOOKS healthy but i know it tells a different story. I have crazy split ends even though i rarely (as in 2 times in the past 10 months use heat--i got scared after suffering MASSIVE heat damage last year and started learning about my hair. I usually just wear my hair in twists or braids under a wig. wash once a week and DC once a week, moisturize everyday.
> 
> *I got my BTK done professionally. I didn't trust myself the first time. She used Marcia Teixtera (sp?).* She clarified my hair. Blow Dryed. Applied product. Flatironed.
> 
> My hair just feels so hard. I might have used too must protein yesterday. I used that chi shampoo (infra) that is supposed to protect you from heat damage and then i did a bs dc with protein, and then applied heat protectant and blowdried and flat ironed. But before I used the heat I noticed my hair felt weird.
> 
> Right now I just washed, did a ACV rinse, and I am dc-ing with pantene (i know i shouldnt have bc it has sodium..whatever) but it's the only pure moisture dc i have, and added wild growth oil, glycerine, salt, honey, olive oil, and castor oil, to try to infuse some moisture into my hair.


Aegis, do you have any updates? The salon I am considering for my BKT uses Marcia Teixtera, but I haven't heard any success stories on this board using that brand. I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## MarieB

mstar said:


> Aegis, do you have any updates? The salon I am considering for my BKT uses Marcia Teixtera, but I haven't heard any success stories on this board using that brand. I'm a little nervous about it.


 

That was the first brand of BKT I had back in April. I really liked it, but you can't buy it without a license, and I can't afford $160 plus tip every couple of months. That's why I started on the DIY path in the first place. As far as the Teixeira brand, I thought it was great, and if you can get it done for a reasonable price by a decent stylist, I'd say go for it. HTH!


----------



## butterfly3582

I am still doing research. I will admit that I am researching the bad because I have heard all the good. 

I am not trying to rock the boat but I am just wondering about a few thing. 

But I guess this is were I am getting confused.  I have obessed about puttling lye vs no lye or going natural, I am moving away SLS in my shampoo, I am careful not to put to much protein. And I restrict heat All of this I have learned from LHCF and it is good info.

I think what get me is BKT has high levels of Formaldehyde.  This is a cancer causing chemical.  The safe level to be in cosmetics is 0.2%. We are using 2 and 4%.   The FDA does not regulate the Beauty industry as tough (or at all - I am still researching this).  Even formaldehdye free ones may contain levels of formaldehdye or similar agents.

I just am wondering why this is not being talked about as much. I mean I just feel like it is being glossed over it.  

Also is formaldehde considered a chemical or is it natural product?

I am not claiming this stuff does not work I am just more asking about the danger of it.  

*Again this is my opinion and I am not saying anything against the people who use it. I am just asking questons.*


----------



## Dak

butterfly3582 said:


> I am still doing research. I will admit that I am researching the bad because I have heard all the good.
> 
> I am not trying to rock the boat but I am just wondering about a few thing.
> 
> But I guess this is were I am getting confused.  I have obessed about puttling lye vs no lye or going natural, I am moving away SLS in my shampoo, I am careful not to put to much protein. And I restrict heat All of this I have learned from LHCF and it is good info.
> 
> I think what get me is BKT has high levels of Formaldehyde.  This is a cancer causing chemical.  The safe level to be in cosmetics is 0.2%. We are using 2 and 4%.   The FDA does not regulate the Beauty industry as tough (or at all - I am still researching this).  Even formaldehdye free ones may contain levels of formaldehdye or similar agents.
> 
> I just am wondering why this is not being talked about as much. I mean I just feel like it is being glossed over it.
> 
> Also is formaldehde considered a chemical or is it natural product?
> 
> I am not claiming this stuff does not work I am just more asking about the danger of it.
> 
> *Again this is my opinion and I am not saying anything against the people who use it. I am just asking questons.*



Butterfly, I know this is a very long thread, but those issues you have have already been raised and discussed quite a bit.  Do a keyword search on this thread for formaldehyde and maybe that will make it easier.  I can tell you with certainty it has already been discussed and people here have made an educated choice.  

I've been in a state of mind where you seem to be in your post; you want to minimize the the chemicals you're exposed to and be smart about your health.  It could be that the BKT is not a good match for you right now, you sound like you'd be happier doing something else, perhaps an Ayurveda regime.


----------



## ebonylocs

butterfly3582 said:


> I think what get me is BKT has high levels of Formaldehyde.  This is a cancer causing chemical.  The safe level to be in cosmetics is 0.2%. We are using 2 and 4%.   The FDA does not regulate the Beauty industry as tough (or at all - I am still researching this).  Even formaldehdye free ones may contain levels of formaldehdye or similar agents.
> 
> I just am wondering why this is not being talked about as much. I mean I just feel like it is being glossed over it.


Butterfly, I think the issue is that when BKT first appeared on the scene, there were several drag-out arguments on the board in multiple threads (with people taking their arguments from thread to thread) re whether it was safe or not.

After the dust and the rubble settled, those ladies that decided that, having weighed the risks of BKT, they could live with those risks, found their home in this thread.

So I guess they are not interested in rehashing all that again.


----------



## Natural Glow

I just wanted to post this article:Salon Today Investigates BKT ServicesIts long but has good info

*What It Is, Where It Started*
Keratin treatments to smooth hair began in rural Brazil more than 10 years ago. Someone discovered that certain preservative chemicals seemed to link keratin to hair, resulting in frizz-free locks that lasted for months. This got the attention of Brazilian cosmetic manufacturers, who began testing and formulating. 

Researchers discovered that when the cuticle is open, the protein keratin can be introduced, along with cosmetic-grade formaldehyde, which is known to cross-link proteins in hair. Then, the cuticle is sealed with multiple-pass flatironing at 450 degrees. During the flatironing, the heat can cause fumes to be released. This step—the fumes—is the center of the keratin treatment confusion and controversy.


*Facts and Fiction*
According to Doug Schoon, a chemist and president of Schoon Scientific in Dana Point, California, any keratin treatment product that supposedly contains formaldehyde actually uses an ingredient called formalin. Formaldehyde is a gas and, as such, can’t be a liquid, so could not be added as a cosmetic ingredient.

Schoon explains that formalin is created when dry formaldehyde gas is reacted with water to create a new and different substance called methylene glycol.

“Methylene glycol is a totally different chemical with completely different properties and characteristics,” he says. “For years, this name mistake has been made around the world by scientists, doctors and regulators, until last December when formalin’s name was officially changed in the International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredients (INCI) dictionary.”

“When you heat formalin,” Schoon adds, “it can convert back into the original form and release a small amount of formaldehyde gas in the air.”

Schoon is currently working with a manufacturer to measure the amount of formaldehyde fumes stylists may be exposed to when using flatirons with formalin-containing products. He says it’s possible cosmetologists who perform service after service may be exposed to excessive levels, but very likely a source-capture ventilation system can reduce those levels, effectively removing the gas from the air before it’s inhaled.

Online postings about formaldehyde being an irritant and potential carcinogen are correct. It’s associated with nasal and brain cancer, according to the National Cancer Institute. However, most posters aren’t aware it’s a gas released during some keratin treatments, and the FDA does not regulate the amount of formalin in cosmetics, making the discussions of “legal amounts” in bottles moot. Regulation occurs through the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), which has strict guidelines for maximum allowable worker exposure to formaldehyde gas.

Food and Drug Association (FDA) spokesperson, Suzan Curzan, e-mails: “The FDA doesn’t have specific regulations that prohibit or restrict the use of formaldehyde [formalin] in cosmetic preparations, and is unaware of safety data indicating that Brazilian keratin products pose a health hazard to consumers, under the labeled conditions of use.”

That’s why, for instance, the FDA takes no issue with nail hardeners containing up to 5-percent formalin. These products are more than a “coating,” says Schoon. “Formalin is reactive to proteins and creates a chemical link or bridge with them.”

Like the second step of a perm process, keratin treatments with formalin don’t break bonds in the hair, but do “fix” the keratin in place, semi-permanently. Whether ingredients other than formalin act identically is unclear.

Cont.


----------



## Natural Glow

*Second Generation Products*
The success—and confusion—about Brazilian-style keratin products opened the door for a slew of “formalin-free” formulations, currently calling themselves “formaldehyde-free.” But keratin alone cannot create the desired, long lasting, “frizz-busting” results. So the theory is that some “free” formulas simply use different chemical compounds. Chemists say they can’t be sure if the “free” products create a potentially hazardous gas or not when heated, unless they test the surrounding air during use.

Nine years ago, QOD Cosmetic, a dominant cosmetic firm in Brazil, was one of the first companies to create a professionally produced Brazilian keratin product. According to Niko Johnson, CEO of San Francisco-based QOD USA, under EU and international labeling standards, his brand could claim to be “free,” but doesn’t.

“It’s not that complicated to get other compounds to transform into formaldehyde,” says Johnson. “They convert when you flatiron the hair. Any Brazilian-style keratin treatment product sold to stylists should require identical protocols and precautions, whether it’s called ‘free’ or not.”

According to Johnson, all currently marketed Brazilian-type keratin treatments either: 

1.Use formalin.
2.Use a compound that reacts in a similar manner when heated (this includes his brands).
3.Contain keratin and incorporates flatironing, but has no chemicals similar to formalin, thus doesn’t last very long.
The lesson? Know which of the three types you have, because there can be huge differences in results and effects.

*Safety First*
Mark Garrison, who offers what he calls the “real deal” at his namesake Manhattan salon, says you need formalin to get the hair straight, and laments lack of transparency.

“You need 450-degree irons for Brazilian keratin treatments to work,” adds Garrison, whose stylists use canister masks and perform the service in a custom-ventilated area.

Read BKT: In Depth, In the Salon for Graciela Santiler-Nowik's experience with providing keratin treatments. 
Omar Roth, co-owner of O Salon in Greenwich, Connecticut, worried about health effects and after due diligence, selected a “free” brand.

“It removes about 70-percent of frizz and wave and doesn’t last quite as long as the original formulas, but the results are still amazing,” says Roth, whose former printing-plant salon space has industrial ventilation. “We do about eight treatments a week now.”

J.B. Veltman, who owns an eponymous salon in Coconut Grove, Florida, says some brands he tested lasted just until the next shampoo. He now educates for a company that openly shares the percent of formalin in the product.

“I’ve been using it for years in a well-ventilated studio salon with a de-fumer at the station,” says Veltman, who along with his clients, wears a mask during the treatment. “No matter which brand you use, the same precautions apply.”

cont.


----------



## Natural Glow

*Choosing a Brand*
If you’re shopping for a keratin treatment line, common sense mandates working with a reputable distributor or manufacturer and avoiding eBay or other online-only options. Request and require a Materials Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) so you can read the hazards identification section. Ask your vendor about specific ingredients, then research them yourself in a cosmetics ingredients dictionary or online.

Next, perform product tests in a well-ventilated area. Use gloves and a canister mask for formalin-containing product tests (particulate masks aren’t effective with gases). Compare results to expectations. Call other salon-users to discuss pros and cons.

*Vent, Vent, Vent*
Whether you choose a “free” brand or not, professionals stress appropriate ventilation, including a source-capture system—fans don’t help a stylist three stations away. Use gloves and masks.

Peter Garzone, owner and president of ProSalon distributorship in Cranston, Rhode Island, says an article in Allure initially made him happy he avoided keratin treatments. Now, he wishes he’d started distributing the formalin-based product he chose sooner.

“If you’re concerned, wear a passive air monitoring badge that measures formaldehyde in the air,” says Garzone. “Ours tested at 0.25 parts per million.”
According to OSHA spokesperson Ted Fitzgerald, the maximum, permissible formaldehyde concentration in an atmosphere to which workers are exposed is 0.75 parts per million (ppm) over an eight-hour period—or 2 ppm for 15 minutes.

*The Choice is Yours*
Hundreds if not thousands of high-end salons are offering keratin treatments because clients are clamoring for it. Many say the results it produces—a semi-permanent way to smooth wave and banish frizz—has become an irreplaceable business builder.

Those who aren’t ready to bring in the category, or refuse to do so, say they are sticking with alternate service options to cater to their clientele: from flatironing and blow outs to traditional relaxing and Japanese thermal straightening. The latter two break bonds and use chemicals that require their own precautions. Some manufacturers and salons are capitalizing on the questions surrounding formalin-based keratin products to promote these alternatives.

The best advice from all industry and category experts is for salon owners to do their own homework. Make an informed business decision for your salon, your team, your clients. Evaluate and assess your ventilation system and safety procedures for all areas and services offered in the salon. Do what you need to do to protect the health of your business.


----------



## BlackGeisha

Natural Glow said:


> So has anyone tried the new OK Keratin? I need to go back through and read what people were saying about OK


 
I currently use the new formula, the chocolate. No complaints here, I think it's great, leaves my hair soft and straight. The first time I used it was in late August and my results are in my signature. I just did my 4th treatment with it last week, still love it. I would like to try the dreamhair though, the ingredients are completely different.


----------



## blissy

Hey BKT ladies,

I'm a hardcore lurker, a now and then poster and a tried and true BKT girl!!!

Phew, this has been quite a month on LHCF!  I've been away for a few weeks and my word it took hours and hours to catch up. The growth and health of everyone's hair is phenomenal.  AJJ, Sheba, Fab, Cuteness and rest of bkt family--- stand up and take a bow.

I bkt'd for the first time before the summer with the help of Sheba, of course.  I did it two additional times and converted my sister.  Then I took a hiatus from my hair (PS) while studying and now I'm back.

I have a few questions for the BKT women who wear their hair curly in cooler/colder climates.  Are you cowashing each morning?  I've been contemplating continuing the PS throughout the winter months then revealing in the spring or learning how to rollerset and saran wrap for straight hair.  What is everyone else doing?

Natural Glow, please invite me to the BKT group.  Thank you.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Dak said:


> Butterfly, I know this is a very long thread, but those issues you have have already been raised and discussed quite a bit. Do a keyword search on this thread for formaldehyde and maybe that will make it easier. I can tell you with certainty it has already been discussed and people here have made an educated choice.
> 
> I've been in a state of mind where you seem to be in your post; you want to minimize the the chemicals you're exposed to and be smart about your health. It could be that the BKT is not a good match for you right now, you sound like you'd be happier doing something else, perhaps an Ayurveda regime.


 
ITA... 
And also I have suggested this before.. I don't really think the manufacturers are accurately labeling the %'s of formaldehyde in these treatments.. anyone who has taken a basic chemistry class who has ever messed around with formaldehyde knows that the fumes from that stuff is STRONG! I could smell a drop full in a room of 200 people.. with no problem.. I use about an oz maybe more of treatment and I can barely smell the "aldehyde".. I am thinking that maybe (and this is just my theory again) these "sellers" are putting 2%, 4% and really meaning .2% or .4% (in efforts to minimize their risk if they stated what the true %s were)... I mean I don't even get as strong a smell when I do my treatment as I do with OPI polish...(which is CHOCK full of formaldehyde) or when I use my nail rebuilder...which I think is STRAIGHT formaldehyde.. 

I am all for people searching and doing what works for them.. and for newbies trying to learn but I think the point is somewhat defeated when individuals come into the "Support" thread looking for NUMEROUS negative opinions about it ... I mean obviously "we" like our results and have already decided that we are risk tolerant of the dangers. Natural Glow posted awesome information and that information is best found by doing a WWW search instead of LHCF specific...  just saying.. and then after all that.. it's still up to the individual to make the decision of its a risk that they want to take...


----------



## sheba1

Ladies.please.forgive.my.absence.

I.was.away.on.a.cruise.to.Jamaica.last.week...I.returned.to.find.my.keyboard.is.on.the.fritz.
erplexed.so.I'm.not.posting.until.it's.resolved.

I'm.going.to.get.a.sew.in.tomorrow...Hopefully.this.will.help.me.to.leave.my.hair.be
Goodness.I.hope.so!

You.ladies.truly.inspire.me.with.your.hair.and.progress...Awesome!


----------



## aegis

mstar said:


> Aegis, do you have any updates? The salon I am considering for my BKT uses Marcia Teixtera, but I haven't heard any success stories on this board using that brand. I'm a little nervous about it.



hey mstar....idk how i like it thus far. my hair is a bit looser in texture. i think i have to do it at least 3-4 more times to see any significant change in my hair. my hair was shedding terribly the first time i did it and i think it's bc it was too much protein for my hair. my hair loves protein and but i think it was too much. 

as of now my hair isn't significantly different. i might try a stronger formula nest time. 

my eyes did get a bit irritated when she used this product.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Natural Glow...your hair is about to make me lose it.  And I'm at work.  And that's a big no-no.  Have mercy, Chica.  Your hair is all that.  And then some.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm doing some investigative research on source capture fume extractors. The fume extractors I have seen thus far are very expensive. I am going to get as much info on the topic as I can so I can make an informed decision before making a purchase.


----------



## Dak

Thanks, keep us posted, AtlantaJJ!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dak said:


> Thanks, keep us posted, AtlantaJJ!


I certainly will keep everyone posted. I'm like Fab, I get very little smoke now because I use very little product. The first time I did the treatment I smoked up my bathroom  But I think its something worth looking into because I see myself doing these BKTs for a long time, so over the long run I think it will be beneficial to have the fume extractor.   

I'm also hoping that the BKTs evolve into an effective formula with less chemicals.


----------



## texasqt

I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, my hands are still attached to my wrist, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all.  I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share.  Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:


----------



## Dak

texasqt said:


> I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, my hands are still attached to my wrist, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all.  I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share.  Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:



You be careful, Texasqt!  Windows & fans are a good thing, as well as patios and back decks.    Glad the applicator bottle worked for you.


----------



## me-T

texasqt said:


> I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, *my hands are still attached to my wrist*, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all. I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share. Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:


----------



## me-T

did my second treatment and this time was a LOT better. i finally have that "i don't think i need moisturizer" feeling, and the shower steam didn't puff up my hair.
the next day i flat ironed, trying to bump the ends. the flash is on in both pics (still waitin on that bkt shine)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

texasqt said:


> I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, *my hands are still attached to my wrist*, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all. I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share. Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:


 I never wear gloves


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Me-T, you don't call that "shine"?  Girl, your hair has a healthy 'gleam' - it looks really good.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You love it, but you probably won't recommend it?  Why?



texasqt said:


> I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, my hands are still attached to my wrist, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all. _I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share._ Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:


----------



## me-T

^^ can't be good getting formaldehyde cream on your hands
...i don't use gloves either....just sayin....lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Telling on myself, I haven't DCed in a good while and now I have a little breakage. Time to get back on the DC plan.. Shame on me!

ETA: What was the name of the Keratin conditioner Fab told us about. I have to scroll through 200 pgs to find it 


I found it :
Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment


----------



## Nia430

texasqt said:


> I did my second application of Softliss last night and I didn't use a fume extractor, didn't use gloves, nor a mask  So far I'm still alive, my hands are still attached to my wrist, and my sinuses are clear. I had no irritation from the fumes at all. I probably wouldn't recommend this to anyone and I probably won't do it again but I just thought I'd share. Also, I definitely used less than my first application with the help of an applicator bottle. Getting ready to wash out and apply mask now. Still loving it!!!:heart2:


 
I did my 4th Softliss treatment last night. I forgot to wear gloves and didn't think about it untill I was half way through . But now that I think about it I feel like the gloves slowed me down b4 .


----------



## texasqt

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You love it, but you probably won't recommend it?  Why?



I luv softliss and that I highly recommend.  I don't recommend applying it without gloves though.  I don't want to be responsible for someone else trying it and losing their thumbs  



Nia430 said:


> I did my 4th Softliss treatment last night. I forgot to wear gloves and didn't think about it untill I was half way through . But now that I think about it I feel like the gloves slowed me down b4 .



That's similar to what happened with me. I started without the gloves and by the time I realized it, I just couldn't find any AND the application process what much faster  I did notice that I had raisin fingers for a while afterwards but nothing serious that I know of.


----------



## blissy

AtlantaJJ said:


> Telling on myself, I haven't DCed in a good while and now I have a little breakage. Time to get back on the DC plan.. Shame on me!
> 
> ETA: What was the name of the Keratin conditioner Fab told us about. I have to scroll through 200 pgs to find it
> 
> 
> I found it :
> Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment


 

I've have been searching for Fab's conditioner since 100+ pages ago.    Any suggestions?  Is it a beauty store staple?


lol...at raisin fingers.  Too funny.


----------



## butterfly3582

Thanks for sharing info ladies.

Still doing research.  I am planning on wearing sew ins for year. I am thinking about BKTing the leave out.

Still researching.  But it is so much information.  

Again thanks for sharing.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, I understand.    I thought you were referring to Softliss bkt...you're talking about you gloveless technique.  Gotcha.



texasqt said:


> I luv softliss and that I highly recommend. I don't recommend applying it without gloves though. I don't want to be responsible for someone else trying it and losing their thumbs
> 
> 
> 
> That's similar to what happened with me. I started without the gloves and by the time I realized it, I just couldn't find any AND the application process what much faster  I did notice that I had raisin fingers for a while afterwards but nothing serious that I know of.


----------



## *fabulosity*

me-T said:


> did my second treatment and this time was a LOT better. i finally have that "i don't think i need moisturizer" feeling, and the shower steam didn't puff up my hair.
> the next day i flat ironed, trying to bump the ends. the flash is on in both pics (still waitin on that bkt shine)


 
Your hair is 
It's so long!!! You should bless us with more pictures more often...lol.. 

Umm.. what do you mean no shine... very pretty... also... I've found the best method of doing my bkt....

I cellophane... add the shine happy (not the whole bottle) and don't process over 15 minutes under the dryer... my homemade highlights (which everyone is loving by the way) came from the peroxide in the shine happy being processed too long... the bottle says 10 minutes... I was under the dryer 45 minutes... 30 minutes of cleaning up... yeah.. too long.. but if you want you some homemade highlights...lol.. process for 45 minutes or longer... lol.. 

Then  BKT, flat iron. I still blowdry mine 100% then apply BKT.

A couple of days later... I cowash using the conditioner packet from shine happy and Yes to something..lol... I don't use poo until the 2nd wash after a fresh bkt... my hair is bling bling. 

That's my formula for drop dead results... hope it helps somebody.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

blissy said:


> I've have been searching for Fab's conditioner since 100+ pages ago.    Any suggestions?  Is it a beauty store staple?
> 
> 
> lol...at raisin fingers.  Too funny.



Rusk Pro Elements Keratin Smoothing Treatment - I'm going to get a smaller tube from Ebay and then if I love it, I'll get the big jug. I have to try to remember to use BING!! I always forget!! 



*fabulosity* said:


> Your hair is
> It's so long!!! You should bless us with more pictures more often...lol..
> 
> Umm.. what do you mean no shine... very pretty... also... I've found the best method of doing my bkt....
> 
> I cellophane... add the shine happy (not the whole bottle) and don't process over 15 minutes under the dryer... my homemade highlights (which everyone is loving by the way) came from the peroxide in the shine happy being processed too long... the bottle says 10 minutes... I was under the dryer 45 minutes... 30 minutes of cleaning up... yeah.. too long.. but if you want you some homemade highlights...lol.. process for 45 minutes or longer... lol..
> 
> Then  BKT, flat iron. I still blowdry mine 100% then apply BKT.
> 
> A couple of days later... I cowash using the conditioner packet from shine happy and Yes to something..lol... I don't use poo until the 2nd wash after a fresh bkt... my hair is bling bling.
> 
> That's my formula for drop dead results... hope it helps somebody.


I don't shampoo until the second or third wash. I co-wash with Mill Creek Keratin conditioner, but I may switch to something with more moisture like the Jojoba conditioner. I think it helps the BKT to last longer to use shampoo on a limited basis. I only shampoo my scalp when I do shampoo, not my hair.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I'll be doing my treatment very soon. I'm just being very lazy about when. Between work, exercise, site development, writing and trying to stay well-rested it's hard to find time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'll be doing my treatment very soon. I'm just being very lazy about when. Between work, exercise, site development, writing and trying to stay well-rested it's hard to find time.


That's where wigs come in great handy!  When I get hyper busy, the wigs come out of hiding.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's where wigs come in great handy! When I get hyper busy, the wigs come out of hiding.


 

Yeap, I've been hyper dependent on my wig. If my hair was long enough to wash and go everyday I would, but since it's not and I'm trying to retain with BKT and my already simple regimen... it's wig time


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I gave myself a Duo Tex treatment followed by moisture. No breakage!! 

I must remember to DC and to slow down with the heat usage, I've been styling my hair and wearing it out  a lot recently and I'm still working out. That's too much going on with my hair. Duo Tex is a great collagen based protein conditioner.

ETA: I did a hard workout with velcro rollers in my hair. My hair did fairly good, it didn't hold the curl very well but it kept my hair from getting soaking wet. I tied a scarf around my hairline and it caught most of the sweat. I only put them in the front, half way up to my crown. When I took the rollers out I put on my half wig and blended the hair. I look pretty decent for a workout day (no wash workout day)!


----------



## Muse

I finally did a full head BKT a little over a week ago with Dream Hair and I love it! I skipped the naked blow dry and applied to air dried hair. The only thing I would do differently is flat iron in smaller sections than I did and I feel like I should've used a little more product than what I did.

The first wash was AWESOME! My hair was so silky ( I washed a week after the treatment). I had so few tangles that I was able to wash my hair all at once instead of in sections. The best part was I was able to air dry with my hair loose and I actually had CURLS in my 4b hair!!!! I was freaking out. I can't believe it's only gonna get better.

I plan on not letting this wear off and doing monthly treatments. Also, like Sheba, I am only going to straighten when I do the treatments and do PS in between. Knots and tangles are my biggest issue when it comes to retaining as a natural but I believe this will help. I have never had such dramatic results from any treatment I have tried, and I have tried quite a bit since joining this board. I am attaching pics (hope it works).


View attachment 47462

View attachment 47464

View attachment 47466

View attachment 47468

View attachment 47472


----------



## *fabulosity*

Muse said:


> I finally did a full head BKT a little over a week ago with Dream Hair and I love it! I skipped the naked blow dry and applied to air dried hair. The only thing I would do differently is flat iron in smaller sections than I did and I feel like I should've used a little more product than what I did.
> 
> The first wash was AWESOME! My hair was so silky ( I washed a week after the treatment). I had so few tangles that I was able to wash my hair all at once instead of in sections. The best part was I was able to air dry with my hair loose and I actually had CURLS in my 4b hair!!!! I was freaking out. I can't believe it's only gonna get better.
> 
> I plan on not letting this wear off and doing monthly treatments. Also, like Sheba, I am only going to straighten when I do the treatments and do PS in between. Knots and tangles are my biggest issue when it comes to retaining as a natural but I believe this will help. I have never had such dramatic results from any treatment I have tried, and I have tried quite a bit since joining this board. I am attaching pics (hope it works).
> 
> 
> View attachment 47462
> 
> View attachment 47464
> 
> View attachment 47466
> 
> View attachment 47468
> 
> View attachment 47472


 

Looking good!!! 
Dreamhair is that deal. I have not seen anyone that it didn't work for so far. How much did you use the first go around... since you say you wanted to use more? I do monthly (well every 5-6 weeks treatments since I've been lazy).. and I think I am retaining SO MUCH more hair. No breakage at all. I think BKT is great for those suffering from breakage....

Welcome Muse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muse

*fabulosity* said:


> Looking good!!!
> Dreamhair is that deal. I have not seen anyone that it didn't work for so far. How much did you use the first go around... since you say you wanted to use more? I do monthly (well every 5-6 weeks treatments since I've been lazy).. and I think I am retaining SO MUCH more hair. No breakage at all. I think BKT is great for those suffering from breakage....
> 
> Welcome Muse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Fab!!! I didn't know you did yours monthly too, cool! I never want to let this wear off! I was a bit embarrassed to post a pic of my hair before BKT but I had to show you all what I'm working with and if BKT can transform this head of hair it will work for ANYONE!

I thought I should've used more because when I watched the videos on youtube they were slathering it on with the tint brush and combing out the excess. I didn't use a brush to apply just my gloved hands and I only used about an ounce, maybe a little less. My hair is not long so maybe it was enough I just want to make sure I have all strands covered next time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse  The BKT has been one of the many miracles I have had happen in my life this year. 

My dad and family are amazed at my hair's progress since May because they are aware of all the problems I have endured with my hair over the past 3 years. 

I have trimmed off the majority of my single strand knots, they were killing all my growth progress before I used the BKT.  Now I'm just retaining length, growing out my layers.


----------



## ceebee3

Muse your hair looks great.  Some of you need to be paid for all this advertising.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Muse  The BKT has been one of the many miracles I have had happen in my life this year.
> 
> My dad and family are amazed at my hair's progress since May because they are aware of all the problems I have endured with my hair over the past 3 years.
> 
> I have trimmed off the majority of my single strand knots, they were killing all my growth progress before I used the BKT.  Now I'm just retaining length, growing out my layers.



I know AtlJJ! This is the best thing ever that I have tried for my hair. After I washed my hair my boyfriend said that my hair looked more controlled, not as poofy, and this is after clipping my hair up and air drying!

Have you been doing monthly treatments since you started? I'd like to get to the point where my hair is pretty straight right out of the shower.


----------



## Muse

ceebee3 said:


> Muse your hair looks great.  Some of you need to be paid for all this advertising.



Thanks ceebee3!! I agree there are some great BKT heads on here that should advertise for the companies. Some companies say that this isn't really for AA hair but I think that's who it SHOULD be marketed to. I love manageable hair and BKT is allowing me to K.I.S.S. very easily now.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I just finished my DreamHair. 

Maybe it was my flatironing and blowdrying technique but I followed instructions to the T and my hair has some shine and "felt better" but also felt "stiffer" when I was done? I still have that Oprah look lmao. My hair is thick and it looked like I lost some hairs. I'll wash this stuff out and see what the results are like. I didn't use a lot but maybe I'm still heavy handed and will have to do the whole "color mixing bowl and brush method?"


----------



## Eisani

Hmmmm....I plan on doing another treatment this week. I don't know if I want to give my Softliss a go, or stick with Dreamhair. Thing about the Dream hair is I might have an ounce or so left because I did dd's hair as well , and that should be enough but I still worry about running out. I'm going out of town next week and I don't feel like experimenting with the Softliss. I'm worried the Dream hair has me spoiled.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> I know AtlJJ! This is the best thing ever that I have tried for my hair. After I washed my hair my boyfriend said that my hair looked more controlled, not as poofy, and this is after clipping my hair up and air drying!
> 
> Have you been doing monthly treatments since you started? I'd like to get to the point where my hair is pretty straight right out of the shower.


I have been doing treatments every 2 months but I'm about to bump it up to monthly treatments so I can keep my roots under control.

I workout often and sweat a lot and I think sweat helps the BKT wear off faster at the roots. I'm going to do a BKT this weekend and then monthly there after.  My ends are poker straight but I started off with a textlax. My N/G is not straight but the curl is loosened a considerable bit. Your hair will get somewhat straighter with multiple uses. I find that I am able to get my NG straight even when I'm due for a BKT with one pass of my Sedu set at 300. That's pretty amazing in my book. It doesn't revert as fast either at the roots, and not at all on my textlaxed ends.


----------



## butterfly3582

Okay I am still researching but thinking about going with Soft Liss.

I am a little confused about what comes in the kit on the official site.

So the choclate kit for $96 (8 oz 2-3 applications)
Does that come with the shampoo and mask?  What does it come with exactly?

Do I need to get an standard kit to get everything I need? 

Here is the website I am looking at http://www.softliss.com/carrito/

Is there anywhere else to purchase softliss


Thanks


----------



## *fabulosity*

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I just finished my DreamHair.
> 
> Maybe it was my flatironing and blowdrying technique but I followed instructions to the T and my hair has some shine and "felt better" but also felt "stiffer" when I was done? I still have that Oprah look lmao. My hair is thick and it looked like I lost some hairs. I'll wash this stuff out and see what the results are like. I didn't use a lot but maybe I'm still heavy handed and will have to do the whole "color mixing bowl and brush method?"


 
Did you use it on 100% dry hair or damp hair... stiffer... hmmm.. I'm thinking you either didn't blow dry enough or flat iron enough... did you use the flat iron on 450? How many passes? 

I just apply with my fingers and use a fine tooth comb to distribute by section now... gets just the right amount of product.  That bowl stuff was a mess.. now I sit and watch TV or something when I do it... lol... it's funny I remember in the beginning I was so serious about it... lol.. "like don't bother me... I'm doing my BBBBBBBBKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTT"...  didn't answer the phone... didn't have the TV on...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Eisani said:


> Hmmmm....I plan on doing another treatment this week. I don't know if I want to give my Softliss a go, or stick with Dreamhair. Thing about the Dream hair is I might have an ounce or so left because I did dd's hair as well , and that should be enough but I still worry about running out. I'm going out of town next week and I don't feel like experimenting with the Softliss. I'm worried the Dream hair has me spoiled.


 
Softliss might be ok now since you have the dreamhair base... but if I were you; I'd save it for DD's next treatment and just do the rest of the dreamhair on yourself... just make sure to distribute ..distribute... I'm starting to think that if you have a previous treatment... no matter how long or thick the hair... you shouldn't use over 1.5 ozs... gives that salon swang and bounce when you don't use too much.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

*fabulosity* said:


> Did you use it on 100% dry hair or damp hair... stiffer... hmmm.. I'm thinking you either didn't blow dry enough or flat iron enough... did you use the flat iron on 450? How many passes?
> 
> I just apply with my fingers and use a fine tooth comb to distribute by section now... gets just the right amount of product. That bowl stuff was a mess.. now I sit and watch TV or something when I do it... lol... it's funny I remember *in the beginning I was so serious about it... lol.. "like don't bother me... I'm doing my BBBBBBBBKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTT"...  didn't answer the phone... didn't have the TV on..*.


 
Girl, me too. It was if I was doing brain surgery. I had everything all lined up, the patio doors open, and the fan going. I was more nervous about my BKT application than going through natural childbirth 3 times.


----------



## aegis

question: how is rejuvenol? i am thinking about doing one shortly. i am torn between the rejuvenol and the global 4%


----------



## Eisani

*fabulosity* said:


> Softliss might be ok now since you have the dreamhair base... but if I were you; I'd save it for DD's next treatment and just do the rest of the dreamhair on yourself... just make sure to distribute ..distribute... I'm starting to think that if you have a previous treatment... no matter how long or thick the hair... you shouldn't use over 1.5 ozs... gives that salon swang and bounce when you don't use too much.


I'm doing the Dh tomorrow morning and Softliss on DD tomorrow evening before we go out of town early next week. Yall should see this lil girl flipping her damn hair all over the place . It's a wonder she hasn't pulled something. After she went to school yesterday with a nice bun and I picked her up from the basketball with all her hair down and blowing in the wind, I threatened to let her curl back up so she can go back to rockin her afro puff. I don't have time for 12 year olds .


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Eisani said:


> I'm doing the Dh tomorrow morning and Softliss on DD tomorrow evening before we go out of town early next week. Yall should see this lil girl flipping her damn hair all over the place . It's a wonder she hasn't pulled something. After she went to school yesterday with a nice bun and I picked her up from the basketball with all her hair down and blowing in the wind, I threatened to let her curl back up so she can go back to rockin her afro puff. I don't have time for 12 year olds .


Awww momma, cut baby girl a little slack


----------



## AtlantaJJ

butterfly3582 said:


> Okay I am still researching but thinking about going with Soft Liss.
> 
> I am a little confused about what comes in the kit on the official site.
> 
> So the chocolate kit for $96 (8 oz 2-3 applications)
> Does that come with the shampoo and mask? What does it come with exactly?
> 
> Do I need to get an standard kit to get everything I need?
> 
> Here is the website I am looking at http://www.softliss.com/carrito/
> 
> Is there anywhere else to purchase softliss
> 
> 
> Thanks


The kit comes with a conditioning mask, the clarifying shampoo and the "intelligent brush" which is the BKT.

I'm seriously thinking of selling my partially used kit because I like the other formulas.  I used it twice, and there is plenty left. I will look at it when I get home.


----------



## beana

Is anyone willing to sell their Softliss Deep Cleansing shampoo????

I'm asking because the website no longer sells it seperately  and i LOVED how it made my hair feel. Please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Hey, ladies! I'll be doing my daughters' hair this weekend with OK Keratin (been wanting to see if it compares to Dreamhair). My DD cracks me up, talkin' bout "Momma, you got my BKT yet???", my lil mini-me.


----------



## sheba1

Hi ladies!   I've missed you all.  I finally have my new keyboard so I'll be able to post easier.  

I'll sell my whole softliss kit, unopened, if anyone's interested.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm doing the Dream Hair thing on Sunday. I can't wait!! I am going to get a couple of good workouts in before I do the treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> Hi ladies!   I've missed you all.  I finally have my new keyboard so I'll be able to post easier.
> 
> I'll sell my whole softliss kit, unopened, if anyone's interested.


I was getting ready to send you a keyboard girl! LOL I missed ya!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

sheba1 said:


> Hi ladies!  I've missed you all. I finally have my new keyboard so I'll be able to post easier.
> 
> I'll sell my whole softliss kit, unopened, if anyone's interested.


 
Hey Sheba, just a few minutes ago I was wondering what happened to all the .......s between every word!


----------



## Eisani

Still haven't done my hair yet. I was stuck doing homework then went to the doctor. I'll get on it some time tonite. I have a wedding tomorrow, so it HAS to be done!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

sheba1 said:


> Hi ladies!   I've missed you all.  I finally have my new keyboard so I'll be able to post easier.
> 
> I'll sell my whole softliss kit, unopened, if anyone's interested.



Pm'd you!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Do you know this thread has had 140,000 + views?  There's only about 25-40 of us doing BKTs on LHCF right? :scratchch


----------



## determined_to_grow

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you know this thread has had 140,000 + views?  There's only about 25-40 of us doing BKTs on LHCF right? :scratchch



I think a lot of people are interested in the process.  I'm transitioning with a weave and my hair LOOKS A HOT MESS!!!! 

I am thinking of using it on the hair that I left out.... I have about one inch of new growth (I'm 2.5 months post relaxer and I am about to perm or btk...)


----------



## cutenss

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you know this thread has had 140,000 + views? There's only about 25-40 of us doing BKTs on LHCF right? :scratchch


 
Nosey....


----------



## ChristmasCarol

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you know this thread has had 140,000 + views? There's only about 25-40 of us doing BKTs on LHCF right? :scratchch


 
Wow, I hadn't noticed that.

Maybe they're waiting to see if all our hair falls out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

sipp100 said:


> Wow, I hadn't noticed that.
> 
> Maybe they're *waiting* to see if all our hair falls out.


 
Right! Some of them probably *"praying"* for it..  so they can claim that's why they didn't try it... with their "unluxurious" hair... LMAO...
We have basically perfected the process for the at home BKT'ers... ain't no way in the hell I would pay someone to do this for me... I am tooo picky about how I want it. I saw my friend that I brought into BKT land last night and her hair was beautiful...and she told my other friend about it..who did it on her daughter and herself... its like each one teach one! 

The BKT revolution will be on the televised on the "innanetz"...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Fabulosity, maybe you're on to something...naw, sisters wouldn't want to see anything BAD happen to another sister's hair, would they?

And no, I would not pay anyone $300-$500 for this treatment. I need to go to cosmetology school so *I can make some $$$ *doing this treatment! j/k


----------



## cutenss

Hi BKT'ers.  I have not been here in a while.  Not too much in the  "hair threads" period.  Too much drama.  I see everyone is still looking as sessy as ever with their BKT hair  Glad.to.see Sheba1.back.  Just kidding.  Hey *Fab*, Veejee, BBshell, Angel Eyes, Sipp100, AJJ, Natural Glow, and everyone else.  I just got off work, and about to go to sleep. I did not do a BKT for the month of November.  I have been working like Kunta Kente, so I will be doing one on December 31/January 1, and then every 3 months after.  I just doing a drive by to say


----------



## ChristmasCarol

cutenss said:


> Your hair lks amazing. Isn't BKT your new BFF . So what are your hair goals?


 
Sorry I never answered your question. I plan on keeping the hair I have, growing some more to bsl/mbl, and then slowly cut away the texlaxed hair. I don't know how long that will take, because I've only been transitioning since May and have about 6 inches of new growth now. That means my hair's been growing around 3/4" to 1"/month for the past 6 months, so I guess that's my rate. I figure it'll take a couple years before I'm au naturale.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I did the DreamHair rinse and my hair looks texlaxed LMAO... this was only my 3rd treatment but it dried much looser. I don't know how to explain it to you but it's becoming straighter with smaller waves in front, curly in the middle and loose/straight/wavy in the back... just like when I was "relaxed" or texlaxed. MY hair has some good sheen and it's got a good level of softness. My hair, which is thick... has gotten even thicker. I dyed my hair black so I love watching that big ebony ripple in the shower, because it's getting longer and thicker and looks better since that haircut last month. . . I don't have pics but don't call me an Adora...

I just wasn't happy with my flatiron so I want to try it again and see if I need a smaller, but just as hot flatiron to really get it in like I want. Smaller sections on my hair now...? We're talking about HOURS!


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers.  I have not been here in a while.  Not too much in the  "hair threads" period.  Too much drama.  I see everyone is still looking as sessy as ever with their BKT hair  Glad.to.see Sheba1.back.  Just kidding.  Hey *Fab*, Veejee, BBshell, Angel Eyes, Sipp100, AJJ, Natural Glow, and everyone else.  I just got off work, and about to go to sleep. I did not do a BKT for the month of November.  I have been working like Kunta Kente, so I will be doing one on December 31/January 1, and then every 3 months after.  I just doing a drive by to say



Hi pretty girl!!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

*fabulosity* said:


> Did you use it on 100% dry hair or damp hair... stiffer... hmmm.. I'm thinking you either didn't blow dry enough or flat iron enough... did you use the flat iron on 450? How many passes?
> 
> I just apply with my fingers and use a fine tooth comb to distribute by section now... gets just the right amount of product. That bowl stuff was a mess.. now I sit and watch TV or something when I do it... lol... it's funny I remember in the beginning I was so serious about it... lol.. "like don't bother me... I'm doing my BBBBBBBBKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTT"...  didn't answer the phone... didn't have the TV on...


 
Damp hair. To be honest, if I didn't have to blowdry my hair, it'd be the best. I SUCK at blowdrying and I don't know why. When I try to use a brush it hurts. When I just finger comb and blow... it hurts. It's like the same pain either time... and it just seems to crustify my hair. I honestly didn't use a lot and as I distributed, I squeezed extra product out of my hair and applied it on parts that needed it -  I applied on one half of my hair at a time. When I was done, there was no extra. 

The flat iron didn't seem as hot as it used to be.... and I passed it a minimum of 8 times. I have a "long" flatiron, so it's hard to get close to the roots and angles. Like I said, the rinse was better but if Im honest, I've never been great at self-straightening!


----------



## Dove56

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I did the DreamHair rinse and my hair looks texlaxed LMAO... this was only my 3rd treatment but it dried much looser. I don't know how to explain it to you but it's becoming straighter with smaller waves in front, curly in the middle and loose/straight/wavy in the back... just like when I was "relaxed" or texlaxed. MY hair has some good sheen and it's got a good level of softness. My hair, which is thick... has gotten even thicker. I dyed my hair black so I love watching that big ebony ripple in the shower, because it's getting longer and thicker and looks better since that haircut last month. . . I don't have pics but don't call me an Adora...
> 
> I just wasn't happy with my flatiron so I want to try it again and see if I need a smaller, but just as hot flatiron to really get it in like I want. Smaller sections on my hair now...? We're talking about HOURS!



I can't wait to do a Dreamhair treatment! I'm going to try to do another one in Jan or Feb. I'm almost 24 weeks post!!!! Yay for BKT!


----------



## *fabulosity*

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I did the DreamHair rinse and my hair looks texlaxed LMAO... this was only my 3rd treatment but it dried much looser. I don't know how to explain it to you but it's becoming straighter with smaller waves in front, curly in the middle and loose/straight/wavy in the back... just like when I was "relaxed" or texlaxed. MY hair has some good sheen and it's got a good level of softness. My hair, which is thick... has gotten even thicker. I dyed my hair black so I love watching that big ebony ripple in the shower, because it's getting longer and thicker and looks better since that haircut last month. . . I don't have pics but don't call me an Adora...
> 
> I just wasn't happy with my flatiron so I want to try it again and see if I *need a smaller, but just as hot flatiron to really get it in like I want. Smaller sections on my hair now...? We're talking about HOURS*!


 

That's what you need.. I have all widths ranging from 3/8" to 2".
Just suck it up and spend the whole day doing your hair... it's very relaxing... and when you get done you're gonna be dancing around the house going..."fine fine fine fine fine... WHEW... fine fine fine"... LMAO..


----------



## *fabulosity*

Veejee said:


> I can't wait to do a Dreamhair treatment! I'm going to try to do another one in Jan or Feb. I'm almost 24 weeks post!!!! Yay for BKT!


 
Ay yo yo.. did you get that DH son?  I know where you can get it... 

Ooh VJ I can't wait to see you in dreamhair! 

I'm almost 9 months post and my newgrowth is so pretty... I wonder why my dumb tail ever relaxed in the first place. BKT and transition = match made in hair heaven!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ Hot dog!!  24 weeks post?!  For those of you that are using BKT as a stretching aide; do you have any of the normal obstacles that come with stretching?   Breakage at the line of demarcation, tangling, excessive shedding, etc?

Fab, how in the world did you get, not one, but TWO posts in before I finished mine?!


----------



## Ganjababy

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you know this thread has had 140,000 + views? There's only about 25-40 of us doing BKTs on LHCF right? :scratchch


 
I got my Dreamhair but I don't think I will do the jump yet as I just experienced some severe shedding which left me with a big bald spot and thinning edges. The shedding has slowed down a lot with fenugreek and garlic treatments. Once it has stopped completely and if I have any hair left- I am going to wait a few weeks and see. Then I will take the plunge. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## deniseAlder

Hey guys!

Im just wondering, everyone here seems obsessed with dream hair, but are there any others who have used different bkts? for example, have you used global AND dreamhair? if so how do they compare?
Im just wondering if every loves dream hair because they havent tried any other the other brands. Im curious because I always here that global is one of the best and up there with marcia texiera (only available in salons),yet i never here bout the results here. it also has more formal then dreamhair, so you'd think it would get it straighter...let me no.luvs x


----------



## sheba1

^^^Hi Denise!  Hey... My name is Denise   I've used both the Global 2% for several treatments and have now used the Dream Hair on the nice sized patch of hair that I left out of my sew in.  I prefer DH and will be sticking with that going forward.  I like that it's creamy and therefor easier to apply with my fingers.  I also like the result better, leaves my hair silkier.  My Global results were nice too (I had used nothing but Global up until the pic in my siggy) but not as nice as DH.  My hair seems to fight reversion better with DH and that is a quadruple plus.

Please see my fotki for more pics of my global treatments: http://public.fotki.com/sheba1


----------



## AtlantaJJ

deniseAlder said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im just wondering, everyone here seems obsessed with dream hair, but are there any others who have used different bkts? for example, have you used global AND dreamhair? if so how do they compare?
> Im just wondering if every loves dream hair because they havent tried any other the other brands. Im curious because I always here that global is one of the best and up there with marcia texiera (only available in salons),yet i never here bout the results here. it also has more formal then dreamhair, so you'd think it would get it straighter...let me no.luvs x


 I love  Global 4%. I am going to try Dreamhair tomorrow but I have a sneaking suspicion that its not going to perform as well as Global in getting my roots straight. I think Dreamhair has more conditioning elements in its formula which makes the hair feel wonderful but I am guessing that Global straightens best.  JMHO.  I can confirm that over the next few weeks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> ^^^Hi Denise!  Hey... My name is Denise   I've used both the Global 2% for several treatments and have now used the Dream Hair on the nice sized patch of hair that I left out of my sew in.  I prefer DH and will be sticking with that going forward.  I like that it's creamy and therefor easier to apply with my fingers.  I also like the result better, leaves my hair silkier.  My Global results were nice too (I had used nothing but Global up until the pic in my siggy) but not as nice as DH.  My hair seems to fight reversion better with DH and that is a quadruple plus.
> 
> Please see my fotki for more pics of my global treatments: http://public.fotki.com/sheba1


I read your post after I posted mine. I might have to eat those words after tomorrow. That will be just fine with me  If Dreamhair is better than Global 4% then hot dog!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ You may not have to eat them, afterall, AtlJJ since I used Global 2%.  I have no idea how Dreamhair will compare to 4% Global, so I'm glad you'll be able to keep us duly informed 

You know I consider you our resident scientist


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers.  I have not been here in a while.  Not too much in the  "hair threads" period.  Too much drama.  I see everyone is still looking as sessy as ever with their BKT hair  Glad.to.see Sheba1.back.  Just kidding.  Hey *Fab*, Veejee, BBshell, Angel Eyes, Sipp100, AJJ, Natural Glow, and everyone else.  I just got off work, and about to go to sleep. I did not do a BKT for the month of November.  I have been working like Kunta Kente, so I will be doing one on December 31/January 1, and then every 3 months after.  I just doing a drive by to say



Hey, Cuteness!


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love  Global 4%. I am going to try Dreamhair tomorrow but I have a sneaking suspicion that its not going to perform as well as Global in getting my roots straight. I think Dreamhair has more conditioning elements in its formula which makes the hair feel wonderful but I am guessing that Global straightens best.  JMHO.  I can confirm that over the next few weeks.



Hey JJ I will be waiting for your review! I wanna try 4% Global because my natural 4b hair reverts easily. I am hoping I get the silky soft results I got from Dreamhair though. I have decided that I am going to try Inoar and Global 4% when I am done with dreamhair and then I will see which of those three work best for me and stick with it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Hey JJ I will be waiting for your review! I wanna try 4% Global because my natural 4b hair reverts easily. I am hoping I get the silky soft results I got from Dreamhair though. I have decided that I am going to try Inoar and Global 4% when I am done with dreamhair and then I will see which of those three work best for me and stick with it.


I'm not feeling well today so I won't be doing my hair but, I'll do it Tues or Wed. instead. I just can't muster the energy today. 

I'm disappointed!  But I'll get it done this week and post my results.


----------



## Eisani

Geeked up, geeked up, geeked up ...I got up @ 6 Saturday morning to do my hair because I wasn't sure how long it would take. For me to have washed, detangled, blow dried, BKT'd, blow dried AND flat ironed in 2 hours is NOTHING short of a miracle! It usually takes that long just to flat iron! Yup, official BKT (Dreamhair specifically) Stan in the building. HOLLA.


----------



## sheba1

Yay!!!  Eisani, I'm so happy for you!!  Now I know you're a dreamhair stan and all now, but I have been an Eisani hair stan so.... pics, please?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ Hot dog!! 24 weeks post?! For those of you that are using BKT as a stretching aide; do you have any of the normal obstacles that come with stretching? Breakage at the line of demarcation, tangling, excessive shedding, etc?
> 
> Fab, how in the world did you get, not one, but TWO posts in before I finished mine?!


 
I was nearly 5 months post before I did the BKT, but I hadn't had any problems with breakage, etc. I've gone a year or more before between texlaxes and hadn't noticed anything then, either. I think it's because my hair was never really straight so the line of demarcation was not as severe as someone who had relaxed bone straight.

Sheba, I know you have a Phd in BKT, so do you know anything about BKTs that don't make your hair straight? Supposedly there's a Keratin treatment that keeps curls.

BKT has made my hair very straight - straighter than any relaxer ever did. That was not the look I wanted to achieve. I want the protection, but I'm wavering about using it again because the only way I can wear my hair is straight until it wears off. Even when I do braidouts, the waves fall out after a couple hours.


----------



## sheba1

^^^  Awww Sipp, I'm so sorry to hear of these troubles   Global has a keep the curls formula, but I don't know if that means it keeps the curls in texlaxed hair also, or just for natural hair.   The application process is the same.  I couldn't find any links to it, but perhaps if you call their corporate office you can get more info.  954-818-4136 ext 18

Good luck, Sipp


----------



## *fabulosity*

Eisani said:


> Geeked up, geeked up, geeked up ...I got up @ 6 Saturday morning to do my hair because I wasn't sure how long it would take. For me to have washed, detangled, blow dried, BKT'd, blow dried AND flat ironed in 2 hours is NOTHING short of a miracle! It usually takes that long just to flat iron! Yup, official BKT (Dreamhair specifically) Stan in the building. HOLLA.


 
You're welcome ... 
That is an amazing feat with all of that hair you have... and doesn't it smell soo good!?! 

Did you use the softliss on the baby?


----------



## Moniquenuss

Hey hair sisters! 
So on Friday I did my third BKT, this time with Dream Hair. I guess I like it so far, I dont really feel the difference between this and the Global 4% that Ive used in the past. But then again that may be my fualt because I went out partying fri and sat and sweated out my roots both nights ! Sooo I had to go back and flat iron twice! With me being 8.5 months post  I was looking like Don King ! . But any way I had a story for yall! So im at the bar on the dance floor doing my thing when I notice this guy across the floor staring. So me being me I just smile and turn away. Then he comes and taps me on the shoulder and is like 
Guy:"Ooooo boo boo who does your relaxer?" 
Me:  no one Im going natural. 
Guy: How you get it soo silky?
Me: Umm a flatiron. I didn't feel like explaining the whole BKT Process
Guy: Wait are you lying? Is that just a good Weave?
Me: Umm no its all mine
He then  runs his sweat hand through my scalp and was like 
"yum Im a stylist you should come to my salon, I would love to do your hair!"

Mind yall he is this old gay white man talking about he can hook me up! erplexed.


----------



## sheba1

Ok, 1, that hair is FIERCE so I can see why he was hypnotized... but running his sweat filled paw through your silky luxurious hair?!  Ok, he had lost his dayum mind, at that point.  Needed a :hardslap: to bring him back around  *humph*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Moniquenuss said:


> Hey hair sisters!
> So on Friday I did my third BKT, this time with Dream Hair. I guess I like it so far, I dont really feel the difference between this and the Global 4% that Ive used in the past. But then again that may be my fualt because I went out partying fri and sat and sweated out my roots both nights ! Sooo I had to go back and flat iron twice! With me being 8.5 months post  I was looking like Don King ! . But any way I had a story for yall! So im at the bar on the dance floor doing my thing when I notice this guy across the floor staring. So me being me I just smile and turn away. Then he comes and taps me on the shoulder and is like
> Guy:"Ooooo boo boo who does your relaxer?"
> Me:  no one Im going natural.
> Guy: How you get it soo silky?
> Me: Umm a flatiron. I didn't feel like explaining the whole BKT Process
> Guy: Wait are you lying? Is that just a good Weave?
> Me: Umm no its all mine
> He then runs his sweat hand through my scalp and was like
> "yum Im a stylist you should come to my salon, I would love to do your hair!"
> 
> Mind yall he is this old gay white man talking about he can hook me up! erplexed.


 
 @ old yt hair dresser dude.. and you still entertaining this conversation... btw...someone asked me if had a lacefront on today at the mall... with a big middle part. I guess that was a bass ackwards compliment.

We started transitioning at the same time.... 

I'm starting to think that Global 4% is like a relaxer ...


----------



## sheba1

^^^  Can you blame them?!  Fab, I know people don't just see hair like yours out in the street every day.  I can hear how the thoughts went in that poor persons head:

"too much movement; can't be tracks"
"what is that? asian remy?? indian remy..."
"blends seamlessly!  how did she do that?! that's gotta be a lace front.... I'm gonna ask her who made it" 

Oh, Fab, I know what I've been meaning to ask you!!  How's Mama Fab's hair doing?!


----------



## Moniquenuss

I was think the same thing! It does wonders for my NG! But then again I dont think I gave Dream hair a fair chance so Im going to try again. Oh and Thanks for sending it to me!


----------



## Moniquenuss

sheba1 said:


> ^^^  Can you blame them?!  Fab, I know people don't just see hair like yours out in the street every day.  I can hear how the thoughts went in that poor persons head:
> 
> "too much movement; can't be tracks"
> "what is that? asian remy?? indian remy..."
> "blends seamlessly!  how did she do that?! that's gotta be a lace front.... I'm gonna ask her who made it"
> 
> Oh, Fab, I know what I've been meaning to ask you!!  How's Mama Fab's hair doing?!


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ Hot dog!! 24 weeks post?! For those of you that are using BKT as a stretching aide; do you have any of the normal obstacles that come with stretching? Breakage at the line of demarcation, tangling, excessive shedding, etc?
> 
> Fab, how in the world did you get, not one, but TWO posts in before I finished mine?!


 
Just saw this...
No to all of the above... I was pretty much texlaxed so my line is not really noticeable (or else I'm just stupid....).. 

Don't know...lol.. but you can just call me "fast" fingers fabulosity...


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ Can you blame them?! Fab, I know people don't just see hair like yours out in the street every day. I can hear how the thoughts went in that poor persons head:
> 
> "too much movement; can't be tracks"
> "what is that? asian remy?? indian remy..."
> "blends seamlessly! how did she do that?! that's gotta be a lace front.... I'm gonna ask her who made it"
> 
> Oh, Fab, I know what I've been meaning to ask you!! How's Mama Fab's hair doing?!


 
Girl my hair is regular smegular.... I think I see far more Nikos cousins then other people... 

My mother was hating... "like it's not even that long"... I was like  (I guess to be a wig... like they don't make short wigs)...

Mama Fab's hair is doing well... the Nioxin is closing up her thinning spot... (thankya Jesus)... when I did her last BKT .. right before her birthday... she was full shoulder... well we had her a party... and she wanted to go to the salon because she figured I wouldn't have time...

You know what happened right... I don't even have to go there to tell you... his a$$ cut her hair back to a layered bob. Very pretty but still you don't cut of *my* progress without asking me...!!!! She was fine with it and I was livid... I'm like did you see him doing this... didn't I tell you how to do the "they trying to cut my hair" attack...


----------



## sheba1

Another scissor happy stylist strikes... man, listen... how in the world is he just gonna cut off all that beautiful BKTd hair.  I know her ends were flawless!  Ridiculous... Let me know if you wanna roll up there!


----------



## grnidmonster

Ladies,
No violence, pleez. I cant bail you out cuz all my money has gone to my BKT habit. Plus there are  no hair supplies in lockup. Do a jedi mind trick instead.


----------



## grnidmonster

subscribing, way to much to catch up on on the weekends.


----------



## Eisani

*fabulosity* said:


> You're welcome ...
> That is an amazing feat with all of that hair you have... and doesn't it smell soo good!?!
> 
> Did you use the softliss on the baby?


 I remember googling the link bringing me to LHCF. I opened it like "should've known" lol! Haven't done dd yet, I've been in loveland and she's been a social butterfly this weekend so tomorrow it has to go down, we leave for mini-vacay early Wednesday morning. As far as the scent, it's cool. You know we don't really agree when it comes to fragrance lol! It's alright. What does the Moroccan smell like?


*fabulosity* said:


> *Girl my hair is regular smegular.*... I think I see far more Nikos cousins then other people...


 Ninja please. Hardly. Try again. Pics don't do your hair justice, it's so pretty and full of movement! I love the weight of it too.


----------



## Eisani

sheba1 said:


> Yay!!!  Eisani, I'm so happy for you!!  Now I know you're a dreamhair stan and all now, but I have been an Eisani hair stan so.... pics, please?


Aww, thanks! I haven't posted any pics since my update thread. I'll be taking plenty this week  I'll post!


----------



## Ganjababy

Moniquenuss said:


> Hey hair sisters!
> So on Friday I did my third BKT, this time with Dream Hair. I guess I like it so far, I dont really feel the difference between this and the Global 4% that Ive used in the past. But then again that may be my fualt because I went out partying fri and sat and sweated out my roots both nights ! Sooo I had to go back and flat iron twice! With me being 8.5 months post  I was looking like Don King ! . But any way I had a story for yall! So im at the bar on the dance floor doing my thing when I notice this guy across the floor staring. So me being me I just smile and turn away. Then he comes and taps me on the shoulder and is like
> Guy:"Ooooo boo boo who does your relaxer?"
> Me:  no one Im going natural.
> Guy: How you get it soo silky?
> Me: Umm a flatiron. I didn't feel like explaining the whole BKT Process
> Guy: Wait are you lying? Is that just a good Weave?
> Me: Umm no its all mine
> He then runs his sweat hand through my scalp and was like
> "yum Im a stylist you should come to my salon, I would love to do your hair!"
> 
> Mind yall he is this old gay white man talking about he can hook me up! erplexed.


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> Another scissor happy stylist strikes... man, listen... how in the world is he just gonna cut off all that beautiful BKTd hair. I know her ends were flawless! Ridiculous... Let me know if you wanna roll up there!


 
Right! I was so mad... but I know it'll grow back soon now... but with me relocating there will be no one to watch her hair daily.. lol. I used to go to him as well .. I have a story about him sending me to the hospital because he made me so mad with my hair... so clearly after that I stopped going to him. 



grnidmonster said:


> Ladies,
> No violence, pleez. I cant bail you out cuz all my money has gone to my BKT habit. Plus there are no hair supplies in lockup. Do a *jedi mind trick* instead.


 

Then I gave her the Coppola Keratin poo and con to take up there... she said he refused to use it and used Mizani... I said to myself that "bastage".. and he trying to peel off her treatment. I don't know why some hair stylists feel slighted when you come back and your hair doesn't  look  a HAM. She hadn't been since like July; before I did her first BKT. 




Eisani said:


> I remember googling the link bringing me to LHCF. I opened it like "should've known" lol! Haven't done dd yet, I've been in loveland and she's been a social butterfly this weekend so tomorrow it has to go down, we leave for mini-vacay early Wednesday morning. As far as the scent, it's cool. You know we don't really agree when it comes to fragrance lol! It's alright. What does the Moroccan smell like?
> 
> Ninja please. Hardly. Try again. Pics don't do your hair justice, it's so pretty and full of movement! I love the weight of it too.


 
LOL... thanks... but I would so much rather have length!!!!! I think my V is BSB... I have to straighten it.. I am in love with pin curls (probably made it look even more wiggy) and haven't done a straight straight hair style since I posted the Dreamhair reveal. 

I forgot we scent opposites... you like your products to smell like Cedar chips and evergreen...  ... You would probably like the other two.. the cacao smells really dark chocolatey and morrocan has an "herbal" honey scent.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Fab, where you relocating to? I'm gonna need you to do a BKT on me when my hair grows out a little I'll pay you


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> *Fab, where you relocating to?* I'm gonna need you to do a BKT on me when my hair grows out a little I'll pay you


 






Just call me the "new" NewNew...  

You're east coast right? My BFF is also relocating to Florham Park, NJ and she has already mandated that I come every six weeks to do her BKT (all expenses paid of course)....


----------



## Natural Glow

Well my Dream Hair is on the way, Thanks to Fab:bouncegre I can't wait. I just gotta trim (a.k.a The biggest trim ever-from waist to brastrap








)so the application should go much quicker.

And USPS BET NOT play with my package. Sometimes my mail lady likes to get lazy and put stuff in the wrong mailbox. I don't wanna have to hurt nobody this week.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*fabulosity* said:


> Just call me the "new" NewNew...
> 
> You're east coast right? My BFF is also relocating to Florham Park, NJ and she has already mandated that I come every six weeks to do her BKT (all expenses paid of course)....



I live in Florida. Just a hop, skip, jump, and a long arse drive away from ATL


----------



## Eisani

*fabulosity* said:


> LOL... thanks... but I would so much rather have length!!!!! I think my V is BSB... I have to straighten it.. I am in love with pin curls (probably made it look even more wiggy) and haven't done a straight straight hair style since I posted the Dreamhair reveal.
> 
> I forgot we scent opposites... you like your products to smell like Cedar chips and evergreen...  ... You would probably like the other two.. the cacao smells really dark chocolatey and morrocan has an "herbal" honey scent.


Lol well excuse me for liking earthy scents  I'll check out the moroccan next time, I don't like the scent of dark chocolate. I almost ordered moroccan a few days ago. I'm gonna go ahead and take the plunge. Straight hair is the way to go this winter. I'm so tempted to cut my hair but that's a whole other conversation!


----------



## me-T

quick pic: i did  a flexirod set on my usual gray ones, and yesterday the curls came out really really tight-and did not drop one milimeter! i'm washing my hair later on today and my hair is still looks fresh!
please excuse the edges, i'm back on megatek after a long hiatus.

oh, morrocan stinks to me. smells like relaxer


----------



## Muse

*fabulosity* said:


> Just call me the "new" NewNew...
> 
> You're east coast right? My BFF is also relocating to Florham Park, NJ and she has already mandated that I come every six weeks to do her BKT (all expenses paid of course)....



What Fab! You're leaving the rest of us Michiganders up here in the cold?! Lucky! At least you'll really get to put that BKT to the test with all of that heat down there.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lamaravilla said:


> I live in Florida. Just a hop, skip, jump, and a long arse drive away from ATL


 
 where the heck did I get NJ from?
Oh you shoulda been had a BKT in that heat!!!


----------



## cutenss

How to do invite someone into the group?  Just got a PM from *deborah11*.  She just BKT and would like to join the BKT Beauties.  She just bought Dreamhair.  Does she have to be invited by Natural Glow?

Natural Glow....where are you?  Please send an invite to the name above in pink.  Thanks


----------



## sheba1

It was a dreary, rainy, mucky day all day long today.  Y'awl know I have a whole bunch of leave out hair with my sew in.  So.... whaddayathink?  No umbrella, humidity of *100%*   So.... did it frizz??  Takin bets ladies!  Answer to be revealed at 2100 hours


----------



## texasqt

Hey Ladies! Is anyone not clarifying before reapplying treatments? I saw Brittanyinc stated that she does this on youtube and I'm wondering is it working well being that the shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle and what not.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Hey, ladies! I tried out the OK Keratin (new formula) on my DD's hair and I can say it is comparable to Dreamhair as far as results. I did notice a lil more fumes that I do with Dreamhair, but the finished product is the same to me. I think I will still use Dreamhair, but for those of you penny-pinching, OK Keratin is a good substitute.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

texasqt said:


> Hey Ladies! Is anyone not clarifying before reapplying treatments? I saw Brittanyinc stated that she does this on youtube and I'm wondering is it working well being that the shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle and what not.



I clarified when I reapplied.


----------



## Ediese

Okay, I've very interested in this treatment, but I'll read through these 53 pages because I know what it's like when someone asks a question that's already been answered. If any of you lovely ladies have cliff notes, that would be tres helpful. 

ETA: I'm mostly in weaves. I'm planning to get another install from December to March. I was planning to do this treatment when my hair gets to MBL because I plan to start wearing my real hair at that point. Since my hair will be braided up for three months, do you think it would be a waste if I got the treatment? I am planning to leave some hair out at the top for the weave.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Natural Glow said:


> Well my Dream Hair is on the way, Thanks to Fab:bouncegre I can't wait. I just gotta trim (a.k.a The biggest trim ever-from waist to brastrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )so the application should go much quicker.
> 
> And USPS BET NOT play with my package. Sometimes my mail lady likes to get lazy and put stuff in the wrong mailbox. I don't wanna have to hurt nobody this week.


 
Oh no... let me go look at your tracking...

A cut from waist to BSL???????????? We just skipped right on past MBL... Is she still breathing.... 



Eisani said:


> Lol well excuse me for liking earthy scents  I'll check out the moroccan next time, I don't like the scent of dark chocolate. I almost ordered moroccan a few days ago. I'm gonna go ahead and take the plunge. Straight hair is the way to go this winter. I'm so tempted to cut my hair but that's a whole other conversation!


NO CUTTING! 



me-T said:


> quick pic: i did a flexirod set on my usual gray ones, and yesterday the curls came out really really tight-and did not drop one milimeter! i'm washing my hair later on today and my hair is still looks fresh!
> please excuse the edges, i'm back on megatek after a long hiatus.
> 
> oh, morrocan stinks to me. smells like relaxer


 


Muse said:


> What Fab! You're leaving the rest of us Michiganders up here in the cold?! Lucky! At least you'll really get to put that BKT to the test with all of that heat down there.


 
And I don't mind testing my BKT in the heat atall...



texasqt said:


> Hey Ladies! Is anyone not clarifying before reapplying treatments? I saw Brittanyinc stated that she does this on youtube and I'm wondering is it working well being that the shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle and what not.


 
I always reclarify ... especially since I use poo soo much less now... don't want the conditioner build up to take away from my shine.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ediese, you could try the treatment on the portion of your hair that you are leaving out of the install.  That way, you can see how you like it.  

I, personally, wouldn't do the treatment if my hair is gonna be weaved up.  I think it would be a waste, and I wouldn't want to mess up a good thing i've got going.  Wait until you reach mbl to take the plunge.  By that time, you'd know more about bkt and be more secure/confident in your application.


----------



## deborah11

Actually I have not done BKT yet. It's on the way thanks to Fab! I am looking forward to doing it soon and want to research and get as much info as possible b4 taking the plunge>




cutenss said:


> How to do invite someone into the group?  Just got a PM from *deborah11*.  She just BKT and would like to join the BKT Beauties.  She just bought Dreamhair.  Does she have to be invited by Natural Glow?
> 
> Natural Glow....where are you?  Please send an invite to the name above in pink.  Thanks


----------



## sheba1

We have some research queens up in the spot, Deb!  What are your questions?  What do you want to know?  Maybe we can point you in the right direction and share personal experiences to help you find the info you seek.


----------



## sheba1

Ohhh and no one voted  but it did
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

NOT frizz!!!  

This is my leave out hair after I flat ironed it on *Saturday*








This is my leave out hair after walking in the rain to and from my car TWICE with no umbrella!!  It's also the end of the day just before I'm about to leave.  






I am amazed!  I don't know if it's the dreamhair or the amika flat iron, all I know is I am HAPPY!!  :woohoo:


----------



## Ediese

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ediese, you could try the treatment on the portion of your hair that you are leaving out of the install. That way, you can see how you like it.
> 
> I, personally, wouldn't do the treatment if my hair is gonna be weaved up. I think it would be a waste, and I wouldn't want to mess up a good thing i've got going. Wait until you reach mbl to take the plunge. By that time, you'd know more about bkt and be more secure/confident in your application.


 

Thanks BB!! That's exactly what I was thinking. I think I'll wait until MBL then, should be there by March. It will definitely give me some time to read through this thread and do some more research.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sheba, your hair looks so good.  Are you sure you really went through rain?  No invisible force field keeping the rain from ya?  I dunno.  That's purty dang straight.  And just plain ole' purty, too.  lol!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My last BKT was 8/25/09.  I am in weave (curly twists) for at least 2 months (since 10/17).  I plan to do another BKT but I may just do one more round of curly twists for the winter before I do my next BKT.  My BKT lasts about 8 weeks if I use sulfate free shampoo.

If you are doing the BKT on your own, then maybe BKT the section of hair that you plan to leave out for the weave.  That way you can at least see how your hair reacts to the BKT.



Ediese said:


> Okay, I've very interested in this treatment, but I'll read through these 53 pages because I know what it's like when someone asks a question that's already been answered. If any of you lovely ladies have cliff notes, that would be tres helpful.
> 
> ETA: I'm mostly in weaves. I'm planning to get another install from December to March. I was planning to do this treatment when my hair gets to MBL because I plan to start wearing my real hair at that point. Since my hair will be braided up for three months, do you think it would be a waste if I got the treatment? I am planning to leave some hair out at the top for the weave.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I love BKT.  I am able to work out with flat ironed hair without fear of reversion.


http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/another-minichop--s/




sheba1 said:


> Ohhh and no one voted  but it did
> .
> .
> .NOT frizz!!!
> 
> This is my leave out hair after I flat ironed it on *Saturday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my leave out hair after walking in the rain to and from my car TWICE with no umbrella!! It's also the end of the day just before I'm about to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed! I don't know if it's the dreamhair or the amika flat iron, all I know is I am HAPPY!! :woohoo:


----------



## sheba1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sheba, your hair looks so good.  Are you sure you really went through rain?  No invisible force field keeping the rain from ya?  I dunno.  That's purty dang straight.  And just plain ole' purty, too.  lol!





Awww thanks, Bronze!  I felt purty :blush3:


----------



## sheba1

naturaltobe said:


> I love BKT.  I am able to work out with flat ironed hair without fear of reversion.
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/another-minichop--s/



Global helped me to experience smoothness and less reversion; but not like this.  I could never have gotten away with what I did today.  Man, if I find I can work out without reversion too I'm really going to start randomly breaking out into the running man out of pure joy... like really.

I bet my BKT'd hair would do really well with a caruso steam set!  Oh boy!  I can't wait til I get to play in my hair after my BKT in March


----------



## me-T

i like that idea of bkt'ing the leave out. if i wore weaves, i'd do that.

how many treatments and/or for how long would it take to get straight-out-the-shower hair?


----------



## Natural Glow

cutenss said:


> How to do invite someone into the group? Just got a PM from *deborah11*. She just BKT and would like to join the BKT Beauties. She just bought Dreamhair. Does she have to be invited by Natural Glow?
> 
> Natural Glow....where are you? Please send an invite to the name above in pink. Thanks


Sorry Let me get on that



*fabulosity* said:


> Oh no... let me go look at your tracking...
> 
> A cut from waist to BSL???????????? We just skipped right on past MBL... Is she still breathing....


Well I'm short so MBL=BSL on me But yeah I was HOT but now I like it...it'll grow back


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Okay I did the BKT with DreamHair.

It's best smelling BKT I have ever tired. No fume smells. I was wondering why I had the fan on after a while. 

The application went on pretty much the same for me, I used about 1 ounce.

It seemed to get that silky feeling after one or two passes of the flat iron, my flat iron went faster because I didn't do as many passes as usual.

My hair feels very smoother and soft, similar to when I use the old formula OK Keratin.

I haven't done my first wash yet. I will report back when I do. 

All in all, this was the most fume-less, smokeless BKT I have done, this includes Softless. It seems that this formula has less "chemicals" in it based on smell than even Softless.  I didn't have any fume discomfort what-so-ever. (how they do that?) 

One interesting thing I noted:  my hair is always the shiniest after I do my naked blow-dry. I think it's because I just clarified and my ionic drier seals my cuticles. I never get tangles during the necked blow dry, I just use my fingers and blow my hair around, I don't try to get it straight during this blow dry step.

If DreamHair and the new OK Keratin formulas work out the give the same results. I might stick with OK just because it's more economical. I will try the OK Keraatin after I do another Dream hair to get a good comparison between the two.

My next DreamHair tests:
- First Wash
- Workout without wash after
- How long my roots hold up with DreamHair vs Global 4% (Global made those roots bow down!!) LOL

ETA: I can see how people would think DreamHair is the Holy Grail after using Softliss. I am about to give the BKT part of the Softless kit away. I'm keeping the shampoo and mask. I love their shampoo!! It's more conditioning than clarifying to me.   

DreamHair is better than Softless. Everything I've tried is better than Softless !! At least for me.


----------



## sheba1

me-T said:


> i like that idea of bkt'ing the leave out. if i wore weaves, i'd do that.
> 
> how many treatments and/or for how long would it take to get straight-out-the-shower hair?



I don't think there is an exact number for this as it depends on what you do to your hair while you have the treatment.  You'd have to layer many BKTs of the strongest one without removing much of the previous treatment.  

For example, Brittany uses a 4% solution and did it roots to tip every month without clarifying before the next application until she had that straight, out of the shower hair.  She now does roots only applications, still no clarifying before each treatment.  She uses products that are safe for color treated hair so as not to strip the treatment and washes, I think I read, once a week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> I don't think there is an exact number for this as it depends on what you do to your hair while you have the treatment. You'd have to layer many BKTs of the strongest one without removing much of the previous treatment.
> 
> For example, Brittany uses a 4% solution and did it roots to tip every month without clarifying before the next application until she had that straight, out of the shower hair. She now does roots only applications, still no clarifying before each treatment. She uses products that are safe for color treated hair so as not to strip the treatment and washes, I think I read, once a week.


I only use Millcreek shampoo every two weeks to remove build-up from my scalp. Otherwise I co-wash to protect my BKT coat. That's helping me to stay straight longer. I'm straight out of the shower, my roots are wavy  out the shower ! LOL But a good blow dry of the roots gets them under control quickly I am finding.  I have a really good Sedu ionic blowdryer, that thing is the bomb!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've only bkt'd once.  Using Softliss.  My hair was really nice and silky without reverting.  That was in July. I haven't reapplied.  I'm sure it'll work the same for you, using Softliss.  I'm not familiar with the others.



me-T said:


> i like that idea of bkt'ing the leave out. if i wore weaves, i'd do that.
> 
> how many treatments and/or for how long would it take to get straight-out-the-shower hair?


----------



## me-T

maybe i need to upgrade to a 4% treatment then?
what's the price of the new OKK? i like the price (& comfort) of dream hair-$40 on ebay. unless i'm swayed to use a different brand, i plan to help boost Fab's economy lol!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

me-T said:


> maybe i need to upgrade to a 4% treatment then?
> what's the price of the new OKK? i like the price (& comfort) of dream hair-$40 on ebay. unless i'm swayed to use a different brand, i plan to help boost Fab's economy lol!


Give DreamHair a couple of runs. I still have to test DreamHair via my workouts. I workout and sweat like a horse. So that's how I know if the BKT is any good after 2 -3 good workouts, (I don't wash after every single workout)  I'll know if its good or not. My roots need extra attention because I'm 6 months post textlax.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Okay I had my hair wrapped under a half wig today. I took it down and I must admit, my hair feels pretty wonderful.  It definitely has more movement than my other BKTs to say this is before that first wash. It feels like I already washed it, it's light, not coated feeling at all.  

Okay so I'm getting closer to giving DreamHair the Bomb Diggity award. I'm not there yet, I have to workout a couple of times and wash my hair then I can go full Bomb Diggity after that.

I would recommend all those new to the BKT to start with the DreamHair. 

I have to compair the new formula OK Keratin because the lady on Ebay says she likes it better. I'm not sure how that's possible, but perhaps it has something to do with how long the BKT lasts, and holds up to humidity. I should go back and ask her.


----------



## aegis

wait so should i not clarify my hair for me re bkt tonight if i want the results to last like brittany?

also this sounds ghetto but could i use a hot comb on my roots?


----------



## sheba1

aegis said:


> wait so should i not clarify my hair for me re bkt tonight if i want the results to last like brittany?



If you want similar results, why not?  She just shampoos like normal and applies.



> also this sounds ghetto but could i use a hot comb on my roots?


Girlfriend, what's ghetto about a good ole fashioned press?  That being said, I don't see anything wrong with pressing with a hot comb after your BKT but I wouldn't use it for the application process unless it was ceramic and had controlled temp of up to 450 degrees.


----------



## aegis

ok i wanted to do it during the application which i know is ghetto lol
the person who did it for me has a small root flat iron. there is a ss i am in so i am hoping to get the root press for xmas

eta: there is no bkt left on my hair anyways.
i got some from a member here and i even got the shampoo and condishes! so excited. i was having problems with my hair not being as manageable after i dc-ed


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I had the Lasio One Day BKT done at a salon in April.  It was very light, spray on and it smelled of bubble gum.  It was a pink liquid.  The results were okay and it was a one day wash out.  My hair was blowing all over the place...very light.

I then had Rejuvenol BKT done at a salon, also in April, and I liked that treatment much better.  It was not as light but left my hair feeling better, as if it had some weight to it but it still had lots of swang.

I have the Rejuvenol kit but once that is gone, in 3 - 4 more treatments, I may try dreamhair since it's getting so many raves.  Rejuvenol does have a smell but not too bad such that DH did not want to wear a mask when he applied it for me.





deniseAlder said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im just wondering, everyone here seems obsessed with dream hair, but are there any others who have used different bkts? for example, have you used global AND dreamhair? if so how do they compare?
> Im just wondering if every loves dream hair because they havent tried any other the other brands. Im curious because I always here that global is one of the best and up there with marcia texiera (only available in salons),yet i never here bout the results here. it also has more formal then dreamhair, so you'd think it would get it straighter...let me no.luvs x


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Between the 2 BKT's that I have tried, Lasio One Day and Rejuvenol, I like Rejuvenol.  I have done my own BKT twice with Rejuvenol (I have the kit) and I had my hair done once at the salon with Rejuvenol.



aegis said:


> question: how is rejuvenol? i am thinking about doing one shortly. i am torn between the rejuvenol and the global 4%


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I did the BKT with DreamHair.
> 
> It's best smelling BKT I have ever tired. No fume smells. I was wondering why I had the fan on after a while.
> 
> The application went on pretty much the same for me, I used about 1 ounce.
> 
> It seemed to get that silky feeling after one or two passes of the flat iron, my flat iron went faster because I didn't do as many passes as usual.
> 
> My hair feels very smoother and soft, similar to when I use the old formula OK Keratin.
> 
> I haven't done my first wash yet. I will report back when I do.
> 
> All in all, this was the most fume-less, smokeless BKT I have done, this includes Softless. It seems that this formula has less "chemicals" in it based on smell than even Softless. I didn't have any fume discomfort what-so-ever. (how they do that?)
> 
> One interesting thing I noted: my hair is always the shiniest after I do my naked blow-dry. I think it's because I just clarified and my ionic drier seals my cuticles. I never get tangles during the necked blow dry, I just use my fingers and blow my hair around, I don't try to get it straight during this blow dry step.
> 
> If DreamHair and the new OK Keratin formulas work out the give the same results. I might stick with OK just because it's more economical. I will try the OK Keraatin after I do another Dream hair to get a good comparison between the two.
> 
> My next DreamHair tests:
> - First Wash
> - Workout without wash after
> - How long my roots hold up with DreamHair vs Global 4% (Global made those roots bow down!!) LOL
> 
> ETA: I can see how people would think DreamHair is the Holy Grail after using Softliss. I am about to give the BKT part of the Softless kit away. I'm keeping the shampoo and mask. I love their shampoo!! It's more conditioning than clarifying to me.
> 
> DreamHair is better than Softless. Everything I've tried is better than Softless !! At least for me.


 
Thank you! I am just getting around to this... my happy spot...whew..
Now AJJ you know we need some pics!!! Doesn't it smell just delicious? (To those that don't like manly scents)... I told y'all it is no fumes really!!! I am not even bothered unless I have it in my face for like 5 minutes. But I do the same thing... put my little face mask on and turn on the fan because ninjas got me scared of the 'hyde...it's probably not even any in there! 

We gon call Global 4%; the relaxer... 

Waiting for your first wash...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Tell me more about Dreamhair.  Any 100% naturals using it yet?

Are your curls coming back after the first wash?

Have any of the chemists figured out what makes Dreamhair different from Softliss, Global and the other BKT's?


----------



## aegis

im using global 4% now. let's see how strong it is lol


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I had my hair wrapped under a half wig today. I took it down and I must admit, my hair feels pretty wonderful. It definitely has more movement than my other BKTs to say this is before that first wash. It feels like I already washed it, it's light, not coated feeling at all.
> 
> Okay so I'm getting closer to giving DreamHair the Bomb Diggity award. I'm not there yet, I have to workout a couple of times and wash my hair then I can go full Bomb Diggity after that.
> 
> I would recommend all those new to the BKT to start with the DreamHair.
> 
> I have to compair the new formula OK Keratin because the lady on Ebay says she likes it better. I'm not sure how that's possible, but perhaps it has something to do with how long the BKT lasts, and holds up to humidity. I should go back and ask her.


 
Hey soon to be neighbor...
How did I miss this one... 
Anyway... You cannot tell me **** with Dream Hair (not that anyone could tell me anything before).. wait until you update your color...did you do a cellophane/shinehappy/dreamhair combo .. for you next one please do it... I worked out today since I gave myself breathing room for moving I've been working out daily and I am still able to pin curl that joint and be cute. Every day my mom is like did you redo your hair.. I'm like no... I did it Friday.. she's like didn't you go to the gym...I'm like yeah... <<giving me the side eye like I'm lying>>

That lady on ebay .. is she a negra? LOL... j/k...

It holds up through work outs!!!


----------



## Eisani

naturaltobe said:


> Tell me more about Dreamhair.  Any 100% naturals using it yet?
> 
> Are your curls coming back after the first wash?
> 
> Have any of the chemists figured out what makes Dreamhair different from Softliss, Global and the other BKT's?


I have about 1" of texlaxed hair left. LOVES it. I get silky straight by my curls still pop.


----------



## aegis

i started doing my bkt and i stopped. my ends looked horrible and dry. maybe this isn't for me.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

That is great news.  It sounds like Rejuvenol, except the smell and no fumes part.



Eisani said:


> I have about 1" of texlaxed hair left. LOVES it. I get silky straight by my curls still pop.


----------



## sheba1

aegis said:


> i started doing my bkt and i stopped. my ends looked horrible and dry. maybe this isn't for me.



Oh nooooo I'm glad you stopped.  Always always always listen to your hair.

At which point were your ends dry?  During the application of product?  Or during flat ironing?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I did my first wash    Gosh my wayward roots look so happy!! This is really interesting.... 


Give me a week to workout out and I'm going Holy Grail on this if it does what I think it will do...I haven't given anything Holy Grail status yet since I've been on this board.  We shall see...

BKTs seem to agree with me. I must say I get more shedding with the Global 4%. I lost a fraction of the hairs that I normally do with this blow dry.  I don't loose that many in general but this time it was next to none.


----------



## Natural Glow

naturaltobe said:


> Tell me more about Dreamhair. Any 100% naturals using it yet?
> 
> Are your curls coming back after the first wash?
> 
> Have any of the chemists figured out what makes Dreamhair different from Softliss, Global and the other BKT's?


I'm natural and am about to use DreamHair this week we'll see how that goes. I think the difference from Softliss and DreamHair is the formaldehyde, right?? I'm guessing.



*fabulosity* said:


> Thank you! I am just getting around to this... my happy spot...whew..
> Now AJJ you know we need some pics!!! Doesn't it smell just delicious? (To those that don't like manly scents)... I told y'all it is no fumes really!!! I am not even bothered unless I have it in my face for like 5 minutes. But I do the same thing... put my little face mask on and turn on the fan because ninjas got me scared of the 'hyde...it's probably not even any in there!
> 
> We gon call Global 4%; the relaxer...
> 
> Waiting for your first wash...


What type of mask are you using? I got one of those "swine flu" face masks from my jobI don't know if that will help or not.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I hope you're taking photos



AtlantaJJ said:


> I did my first wash    Gosh my wayward roots look so happy!! This is really interesting....
> 
> 
> Give me a week to workout out and I'm going Holy Grail on this if it does what I think it will do...I haven't given anything Holy Grail status yet since I've been on this board. We shall see...
> 
> BKTs seem to agree with me. I must say I get more shedding with the Global 4%. I lost a fraction of the hairs that I normally do with this blow dry. I don't loose that many in general but this time it was next to none.


----------



## Muse

naturaltobe said:


> Tell me more about Dreamhair.  Any 100% naturals using it yet?
> 
> Are your curls coming back after the first wash?
> 
> Have any of the chemists figured out what makes Dreamhair different from Softliss, Global and the other BKT's?



I am natural 4b and I have used Dreamhair once so far. It was my first ever BKT so I wasn't expecting to have straight hair out of the shower but I hope to get to that point (if possible). After my first wash my texture came right back but more defined like 4a in a lot of parts and I don't get many tangles anymore. My hair is much softer than it use to be. I am about to do my second treatment this weekend. I love this stuff!


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I did my first wash    Gosh my wayward roots look so happy!! This is really interesting....
> 
> 
> Give me a week to workout out and I'm going Holy Grail on this if it does what I think it will do...I haven't given anything Holy Grail status yet since I've been on this board.  We shall see...
> 
> BKTs seem to agree with me. *I must say I get more shedding with the Global 4%*. I lost a fraction of the hairs that I normally do with this blow dry.  I don't loose that many in general but this time it was next to none.



Oh boy. I'm glad you said this, I was going to try Global 4% when I was done with Dreamhair but I think I will go with Inoar instead. I can't afford to lose any more hair than I am already losing to medication/illness.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Natural Glow said:


> I'm natural and am about to use DreamHair this week we'll see how that goes. I think the difference from Softliss and DreamHair is the formaldehyde, right?? I'm guessing.
> 
> What type of mask are you using? I got one of those "swine flu" face masks from my jobI don't know if that will help or not.


 
I use the ones from Home Depot... like "poizon quimicos"... lol.. Like at the nail shop... Hmm.. if I decide to try the "relaxer" one I will have to have you send me one. 

Did you get the package? I haven't checked tracking today.


----------



## aegis

sheba my hair was dry during the flat iron. maybe it's bc i didn't blow dry it straight? i did tension pull. i dont think my hair likes that. i flatironed one small section and washed it out like 5 minutes later and it's still straight lol

maybe--idk...could i do this treatment with moisture in my hair? like wash, dc and then apply the product? that clarifying shampoo made my hair feel like straw.

i washed and moisturized my hair two days ago on wed. when i get back home after thanksgiving it'll be saturday/sunday. could i just do it on my previously washed and moisturized hair? my hair is def. and will def. feel dry by saturday.


----------



## natstar

My hairstylist used the Coppola on the front of my hair after applying a demi permanent color to my hair.  My hair at the top has always been loose but now it is stick stright. I washed, and I still don't get any wave erplexed

I just got it done, so should I wait for my texture to return, or does this mean my hair is damaged?


----------



## RootPunch

waiting patiently for my dreamHair package..... anxious to get started! Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## KnitChick

*I want to put a semi permanent rinse in my hair should I do that after my Keratin treatment or wait until my 2 days are over and do it when I wash my hair for the first time after the treatment? *


----------



## ChristmasCarol

natstar said:


> My hairstylist used the Coppola on the front of my hair after applying a demi permanent color to my hair. My hair at the top has always been loose but now it is stick stright. I washed, and I still don't get any wave erplexed
> 
> I just got it done, so should I wait for my texture to return, or does this mean my hair is damaged?


 
The not-so-good news is that it may be a minute before your texture returns. Mine returned (kinda) after 14-16 washes (4 weeks). I did another BKT 3 weeks ago and my hair was straighter than ever. I rinsed my hair with baking soda this morning, and more of the new growth texture returned. YAY! BUT, the texture of my previously texlaxed hair is still bone straight. I'm talking BONE SKRAIT.

If you have a loose texture and you want wavy/curly hair, you may have to get it with braid-outs. 

The excellent news is that your hair is not damaged, just really straight from the keratin coating.


----------



## sheba1

KnitChick said:


> *I want to put a semi permanent rinse in my hair should I do that after my Keratin treatment or wait until my 2 days are over and do it when I wash my hair for the first time after the treatment? *



You'll want to do this before your Keratin treatment and treat it as two separate processes.  So you'll do your rinse, then clarify, then BKT app, etc.

Hey Natstar   I sent you a PM.


----------



## aegis

aegis said:


> sheba my hair was dry during the flat iron. maybe it's bc i didn't blow dry it straight? i did tension pull. i dont think my hair likes that. i flatironed one small section and washed it out like 5 minutes later and it's still straight lol
> 
> maybe--idk...could i do this treatment with moisture in my hair? like wash, dc and then apply the product? that clarifying shampoo made my hair feel like straw.
> 
> i washed and moisturized my hair two days ago on wed. when i get back home after thanksgiving it'll be saturday/sunday. could i just do it on my previously washed and moisturized hair? my hair is def. and will def. feel dry by saturday.



  anyone know?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I have used the Brazil Tech Keratin from Sally's instead of Rusk and I love it before and after the BKT...... it smells great, leaves hair soft and smooth and is good to leave in.


----------



## sheba1

aegis said:


> sheba my hair was dry during the flat iron. maybe it's bc i didn't blow dry it straight? i did tension pull. i dont think my hair likes that. i flatironed one small section and washed it out like 5 minutes later and it's still straight lol



Did you apply the treatment to blow dried hair?  Towel dried hair?  I apply the treatment to towel dried hair.  I then blow dry with product in with a comb attachment and flat iron.  The hair *will feel stiff and producty *during the flat iron until the product has bonded with the hair.  You'll know exactly how many passes you need because the last one will leave silky sheeny hair... yes, I said sheeny... what?  



> maybe--idk...could i do this treatment with moisture in my hair? like wash, dc and then apply the product? that clarifying shampoo made my hair feel like straw.
> 
> i washed and moisturized my hair two days ago on wed. when i get back home after thanksgiving it'll be saturday/sunday. could i just do it on my previously washed and moisturized hair? my hair is def. and will def. feel dry by saturday.



I don't recommend doing the treatment with anything else in your hair.  The BKT has to bond to the hair and should have no barrier.  Perhaps the night before you could sleep with a mixture of your favorite moisturizing DC and porosity control.  And then when you do the treatment just do one clarify.


----------



## Natural Glow

*fabulosity* said:


> I use the ones from Home Depot... like "poizon quimicos"... lol.. Like at the nail shop... Hmm.. if I decide to try the "relaxer" one I will have to have you send me one.
> 
> Did you get the package? I haven't checked tracking today.


Not yet. Tomorrow I'm hoping. 



TheLaurynDoll said:


> I have used the Brazil Tech Keratin from Sally's instead of Rusk and I love it before and after the BKT...... it smells great, leaves hair soft and smooth and is good to leave in.


Hmm...so is that like a knock off of the Rusk? I might have to check that out.


----------



## KnitChick

sheba1 said:


> You'll want to do this before your Keratin treatment and treat it as two separate processes.  So you'll do your rinse, then clarify, then BKT app, etc.
> 
> Hey Natstar   I sent you a PM.



Thank You


----------



## sheba1

You are so welcome!!  Oh, and I can see you're new to the board, also so


----------



## aegis

ahh sheba i was not doing it on towel dried hair! ok...it was feeling soo producty!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ It will always feel producty until you've had enough passes with the flat iron


----------



## Taina

Hi guys, i have one stupid question about Keratin. Is it permanent? one of my friends tryed the Brazilean Keratin and it was permanent, her haur starts to fall out, it was a whole mess.

So, if it's not permanent, how can i buy it? what's does it say in the bottle?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Taina said:


> Hi guys, i have one stupid question about Keratin. Is it permanent? one of my friends tryed the Brazilean Keratin and it was permanent, her haur starts to fall out, it was a whole mess.
> 
> So, if it's not permanent, how can i buy it? what's does it say in the bottle?



It temporary, fades over 3-4 months. Fabulosity was selling samples. I got mine on Ebay.


----------



## Muse

aegis said:


> sheba my hair was dry during the flat iron. maybe it's bc i didn't blow dry it straight? i did tension pull. i dont think my hair likes that. i flatironed one small section and washed it out like 5 minutes later and it's still straight lol
> 
> maybe--idk...could i do this treatment with moisture in my hair? like wash, dc and then apply the product? that clarifying shampoo made my hair feel like straw.
> 
> i washed and moisturized my hair two days ago on wed. when i get back home after thanksgiving it'll be saturday/sunday. could i just do it on my previously washed and moisturized hair? my hair is def. and will def. feel dry by saturday.



Hey Aegis,

Do you think you could've used too much product and that's why your hair felt so bad?


----------



## lovenharmony

Hey fellow BKT ladies!
I posted a while ago stating that I would take the plunge and try the BKT that I was staring at for the past month. Well, I finally did it! 

The following posts will be pic heavy so bare with me

Here's my hair before I started the treatment







I'm about 26 weeks post so I have a good amount of NG






Here's my hair down






Front view






I'll be using Dreamhair Keratin Treatment with Acai Berry






Here's after I washed my hair with Dreamhair clarifying shampoo






This is my hair after I blow dried with no product...I was a bit nervous because I have never blow dried my hair "naked" before






As you can tell by my reaction, I wasn't so anxious about using a round brush later on to straighten my hair! 






To put on the treatment I parted my hair into 4 sections


----------



## lovenharmony

Here's another look from the front 






Here's my hair with the Dreamhair combed through. I think I may have put the BKT too close to my scalp cause some parts started to feel irritated 






On that note, I started the blow drying process. Here are the tools I was using to finish the process. I didn't have a round brush, so I used a denman brush and comb, a small comb for the flat ironing process, a medium size comb, some ouchless ties and hair clips. The flat iron I used was Turbo Tools ceramic flat iron. 






Here's my hair after blow drying "straight" with my denman brush. I was using a fan, but the fumes were still overwhelming! I had to take breaks in between so I could breathe easier. My chest was hurting and eyes were stinging from the fumes, but thankfully it started to subside once I was finished. Maybe I used too much product? 






Here's a view from the front...I was a bit dizzy from the fumes  






To get ready to flat iron, I sectioned it off again...this time into 5 sections






Another view from the back


----------



## lovenharmony

Here's my first pass over with my flat iron I didn't get my roots super straight, but my hair was already light as a feather! 






Here's a bit more of my first pass over my hair with the flat iron






Another view






Here's my second pass over one side of my hair with the flat iron. I was slow because I'm not an expert on flat ironing my hair. 






Here's the second pass over all of my hair! Now it's starting to look like BKT hair  By this time I was so tired that I took a break for about 15 minutes.






Here's a back shot of my hair once I did the second pass. As you can see, I'm still close to APL, but I have faith that I'll make APL by New Years.






Here's a front view. All in all, I think it came out great for my first application. Except for the fumes and the headache that came along with flat ironing, it was an enjoyable experience. 






Here's the finished look! Blinging!!  I'd like to thank all the wonderful BKT ladies that helped me along the way so I could strike up the courage to do the BKT. As for doing it again, I think I'll use a formaldehyde free version since it seems I'm a bit more sensitive to it's effects.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

It looks great! You'll love it even more after your first wash. I use a formadehyde-free formula (Keratina), and it works great. You'll be full apl in no time!


----------



## lovenharmony

Thanks Sipp100! Your hair looks lovely  Can't wait till wash day!


----------



## otegwu

hey all I'm only half way through reading the WHOLE thread!, but it seems softliss seems the way to go, I'm based in the UK so the international delivery costs are quite high I've seen this seller on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Softliss-Braz...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a540178c5

How legit do you guys think it is? the real thing or a cheap knock off... I don't really know, please let me know so I can go ahead and take the BKT plunge!


----------



## sheba1

^^^  Softliss is definitely the winner if you want to go the formaldehyde free route.  And Dreamhair has won several hearts for those that are willing to go the 2% formaldehyde route.

Off to check the link, but just out of curiosity.  Have you asked if the official site will ship to you? http://softliss.com

ETA: checked out the link. Yeah, if you can just go with the company as you can get the entire 8 oz kit for just $10 more.

http://www.softliss.com/carrito/


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Yea the Brazil Tech is a Rusk Knockoff, and I love it. 

My hair has curls on it's "natural new growth" post Dream hair... my hair is sooooo soft, I love it. I actually have had my hair out since last week... I'm going on 2 weeks soon with my hair out... lol I'm a little lazy about braiding it back up. And my black hair is staying black now... LOVE it.


----------



## Natural Glow

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Yea the Brazil Tech is a Rusk Knockoff, and I love it.


 I went to Sally's today and didn't see this anywhere.And it's not even on their website now. I hope it's not discontinued.


----------



## cutenss

naturaltobe said:


> Tell me more about Dreamhair. Any 100% naturals using it yet?
> 
> Are your curls coming back after the first wash?
> 
> Have any of the chemists figured out what makes Dreamhair different from Softliss, Global and the other BKT's?


 
I use it, and am all natural.  No BKT ever affected my curl pattern.  It loosened slightly. I love it.  I will be doing it again at the very end of 2009, to bring the new year, and a new regimen.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Ok just bought my Soft liss will do this in Dec


----------



## Natural Glow

So I got my Dream Hair...Thanks Fab . I was planning on doing it tomorrow but I may wait. I think i have some heat damage from a roller wrap I got last weekend. Which is funny cause using 430° flatiron multiple times while applying my BKT caused no damage, but she used a marcel iron once and now some of my strands are straight.


----------



## chesmi

butterfly3582 said:


> @Atlanta
> ...i am just posting information.   I am just posting info that I found.<snip> for you.
> 
> @ lauryn
> <snip>...I have seen this on salons and suppliers websites. it does not say enhancement to healthy hair only. I have read sites that advertises the more damaged the better results you will see.
> 
> IMO it is not just the regimen.  Relaxer is a relaxer no matter what your reggie afterwards. The reggie can help maintain healthy hair but it does not change the fact that it is a relaxer.<snip>



 I agree with what the others have stated. I think it most helpful for us all if the info we get from these salons, blogs and supplier sites were specifically directed at ethnic or African-Amer hair type.

And just to clarify, BKT does not "transform" the hair follicle, this is what a "relaxer" does. As previously stated, BKT *coats* any damage present, to the hair follicle.

Just my 2¢


----------



## cutenss

chesmi said:


> I agree with what the others have stated. I think it most helpful for us all if the info we get from these salons, blogs and supplier sites were specifically directed at ethnic or African-Amer hair type.
> 
> *And just to clarify, BKT does not "transform" the hair follicle, this is what a "relaxer" does. As previously stated, BKT *coats* any damage present, to the hair follicle.*
> 
> Just my 2¢


 
This bears continous repeating


----------



## *fabulosity*

Yay NG! 
now we gotta wait for you and these pics!


----------



## me-T

i saw the thread about the paris hilton iron that's a ceramic version of the instyler. it goes up to 450 degrees, so maybe it could help get more straightness? i want one!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

AngieB said:


> Thanks for the information. I won't need to henna again for at least three to four weeks - so I should be ok.


AngieB are you still out there and still doing the BKT + Henna...

I have gone a long while since I last hennaed and I realize why I used to henna. I have a lot of grays!! 

My cellophanes are not quite covering the gray well enough at the roots and in the front.  I am really tempted to get the henna back out...

Does anyone henna and BKT on this thread?  I need a perm color to cover my grays but I don't want to use a box color. 

Anyone?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I use black rose kali mehandi (indigo), AJJ.  it has trace amounts of ppg, in it, though.  I've used it for almost two years now, and it's great.  Ofcourse, i haven't bkt'd since July.  But no issues for me.

Black Rose’ Kali Mehandi : It is a henna based powder hair dye for coloring gray hair in black. It is India’s largest selling henna based powder hair dye. It is India’s first powder hair dye to be accredited with ‘ISI’ mark, which is a mark of quality issued by Govt. Inspection Agency. It has a very small content of chemical, which is less then 3% after dilution. Its color stays on hair for 20-25 days. Available in 10 gms. consumer packing. 


http://www.myethnicworld.com/p-3904-black-rose-kali-mehndi-powder-hair-dye-176-oz.aspx


----------



## Eisani

naturaltobe said:


> That is great news.  It sounds like Rejuvenol, except the smell and no fumes part.


Now see, I keep reading where people say there were no fumes but maybe I'm just extra sensitive because I have to run a fan otherwise the smell is a bit strong for me. I'm not using an excessive amount, but my eyes will water and burn a bit if I don't run a fan.


----------



## Eisani

AtlantaJJ said:


> AngieB are you still out there and still doing the BKT + Henna...
> 
> I have gone a long while since I last hennaed and I realize why I used to henna. I have a lot of grays!!
> 
> My cellophanes are not quite covering the gray well enough at the roots and in the front.  I am really tempted to get the henna back out...
> 
> Does anyone henna and BKT on this thread?  I need a perm color to cover my grays but I don't want to use a box color.
> 
> Anyone?


I wanna know this as well. I don't have grays to cover, but it seems like the henna made my hair more resistant to cellophanes and I was thinking about going back to henna. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey BKT bellas...

Another rave over here... Now I've been very strict about which products I'm using on my hair.. but my hair loves loves loves protein now.

So I did a treatment with this

http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/catalog.php/jasmines/dt84869/Reconstructor__Rebuilder

Y'all will remember my original rave... well multiply that times a MILLION with the BKT... I mean... it felt like new hair... I did mama fab's hair with it and again SUCCESS..

You all better get some of this before the sale ends today. I think she sells samples....

I WUV it... I think it might be better (for me anyway) then Rusk Keratin Smoothing (is that considered a protein)... I'm not all scientific like y'all...

Have I ever steered you ladies wrong... ?? Just get it if you can get a sample and then come back and let me know how you like it...it's that deal. I'm wondering if I can do it every other week and alternate with the Rusk Keratin treatment... 

Oh and I'm slowly but surely getting to BSL.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Eisani said:


> I wanna know this as well. *I don't have grays to cover*, but it seems like the henna made my hair more resistant to cellophanes and I was thinking about going back to henna. Anyone? Bueller?


 
Oh stop lying 

You older than me and I got some.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Eisani said:


> I wanna know this as well. I don't have grays to cover, but it seems like the henna made my hair more resistant to cellophanes and I was thinking about going back to henna. Anyone? Bueller?


You know what's strange is that I think the BKT might be making my gray hairs resistant to the cellophanes. I can see the cellophanes in my hair in general, but it is hard to get it to stick on my grays. I think grays are resistant in general.  

The good news is that my hair is getting thicker, the other news is that much of my new hairs are coming in gray. And I have more on the right side of my head than the left    Actually I am thankful to have lived long enough to have the need ti deal with this issue


----------



## Dak

*fabulosity* said:


> You all better get some of this before the sale ends today. I think she sells samples....



Is there a coupon code you can share, Fab?  Or is $10 the sale price?

I found the code for today, hairluv

Have you tried any of her shampoos?  Any you'd recommend?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Yes.. I have tried and have everything... and of course love it... (just search my S/N) and Jasmine's... the face stuff .. bomb.. the body stuff bomb... She has her own rolling cart. 

I have only used the nourishing hair bath which is really good... moisturizing.. but I'm pretty much "off" poos unless it is clarifying for when I do the BKT.  If you can just get the full size one.. it will last forever... let me know if you can't fnd my post on it.. I loved it on my texlaxed hair.. but I LOOOOOOOVE it on my BKT'ed hair. It's like taffy.. and it makes my hair wave up.. You have to rub it in your hands to distribute it and then put it on your hair... combined with heat... = LOVE   I went under the dryer for 40 minutes.. my hair was all defined and waved up like I had a SKURL when I took the baggie off.. I rinsed it with COLD COLD Spring water... and my hair was soooo shiny and soft... so I'm thinking its a protein. 

Not sure .. but my other thing is that I know my relaxed hair likes protein.. so my other thought was to do my moisturizing DC from the root to the midshaft where the natural hair starts and then use the recon on the midshaft to the ends...

I be over hyeah thinking...


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> You know what's strange is that I think the BKT might be making my gray hairs resistant to the cellophanes. I can see the cellophanes in my hair in general, but it is hard to get it to stick on my grays. *I think grays are resistant in general*.
> 
> The good news is that my hair is getting thicker, the other news is that much of my new hairs are coming in gray. And I have more on the right side of my head than the left  Actually I am thankful to have lived long enough to have the need ti deal with this issue


 
Yes they are OMG...
 I wasted.. let me say WASTED about 4 oz of negro colorshowers on my mother because I wanted to get her on something other than Bigen... I clarified put the color mixed with shiny happy (not too long) on...up under the dryer .. rinsed..did the recon on her ... and it was a waste.. .them GRAYs was looking .... like b pleez... ain't nothing you can do with them.  And had the nerve to be all healthy and super shiny looking...LMAO. Bigen is the only thing that I have found that covers hers.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*fabulosity* said:


> Yes they are OMG...
> I wasted.. let me say WASTED about 4 oz of negro colorshowers on my mother because I wanted to get her on something other than Bigen... I clarified put the color mixed with shiny happy (not too long) on...up under the dryer .. rinsed..did the recon on her ... and it was a waste.. .them GRAYs was looking .... like b pleez... ain't nothing you can do with them. *And had the nerve to be all healthy and super shiny looking*...LMAO. Bigen is the only thing that I have found that covers hers.


My hair is fine, my gray hairs are course, shinny and stick straight. Mine are white instead of gray!   They look pretty when I can get the cellophane to stick to them, they look like highlights. I don't have THAT many but, I'm getting more not less as time goes on so I'm going to have to come up with a plan B.  Perhaps I can do some gentle semi-perm color on my roots, end the cellophanes on the length of my hair.  

I don't want to color them away, I like them looking like highlights.


----------



## chesmi

Hi All,

I can't stress enough how fabulous I think this forum is! Thank you all for the wealth of valuable information .

I want to BKT but need some help for the prep. I've been perming my hair for 30 years. I guess I have (soft) somewhere around 3b'ish hair which I've been neglecting. I've read that I should start strengthening it with protein therapy, is this correct? I've recently purchased: Sabino Moisture Block 3 oz, Rusk Pro Element's Keratin Treatment; Keratin Conditioner, and Earthly Body Soaking Wet Sulfate-Free Shampoo. Is this a good start? Never been a DC kinda person (I have a short attention span) but will try and get some in.

Hate to wash my hair! I use Soya Protien poo by Biotique (a company with  purely Ayurvedic products), 100% Pure Tea poo by Fantasia, Protein hair cream by Himalaya Herbals with dabs of Vatika coconut oil and/or some jasmine oil. I have hair breakage in the front section and no matter how long I leave the relaxer in that part is still rough and frizzy. The time between my last touch-up, 1 year. Yes, lazy I am . The Biotique stuff is really, really wonderful. You can find it online but this is the cheapest place, even if it is being shipped from India, and it arrives within 5/7 days but I digress...

I will probably be using the DreamHair product but someone mentioned that you should clarify you hair before. I only see it being sold with a poo that I assume is used *after* the process, or am I wrong?

ok, I think that's enough for now . Thanks all!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Did we mention if Jasmine is having a sale or not? :scratchch


----------



## sheba1

Guys, what is so different about us?

I was reading through that BKT Pros and Cons thread and some ladies are having real trouble.  I mean exploding strands and all kinds of stuff   Mystic said her hair is thinning from just two treatments and is near ruined.  So what's different about us?  What's the common factor in those who's hair thrives on BKT and those who's hair crumbles?

I don't know if my hair was heat sensitive or not; I'd only straightened my healthy hair once before BKT.  I know my hair looked a hot mess when I had a relaxer but that was 15 years ago and I didn't know a thing about hair.  My strands are extremely fine... Like extreme.  No one would ever accuse me of having strong or indestructable hair; it's always been fragile.  And my Mom was shocked that it's grown as long as it has.  You can see from my siggy that it's not all that long, yet, but she's amazed.  Because the only time my hair ever grew past my shoulders was when I had a curl (as a youth).

So what is it??  My hair is fragile and fine and, as far as I know, it can't take heat all that well.  Anyone's hair thriving on BKT that used to be protein sensitive?  Are these other folks protein sensitive? Heat sensitive?  Some strange combination of the two?  Because, I'm telling you, it's killing me that my sisters are having so much trouble.  And I feel so very sad, because I know many of them were inspired to try the treatment because of the success my own hair has experienced with BKT.

I'm serious, I went to search and destroy on my ends the other day and my hair and it's like my hair doesn't know what a split is, right now.  I really want to know why.  Am I just lucky?  That can't be it... 

Is it that some changed their reggies to incorporate more protein after the BKT?  While others who'd thought their hair protein sensitive shied away and did moisture moisture moisture?  Maybe BKT not only allows our hair to handle more protein... maybe our hair requires it after.  I dunno... I'm open to thoughts and ideas from anyone who wants to try to figure this out with me.  I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Muse

I hear you Sheba. While researching other BKT brands I ran across some threads on this board and others where people were saying they had bad breakage and even losing clumps of hair from the roots after several BKTs. I think several things could go wrong for people here:

1. The flat iron temp. I like to follow directions, so when they said flat iron at 450 degrees I did, whether my hair could handle it or not. Thankfully you sent me that PM suggesting I turn it down but if you didn't I would've continued on the higher heat. Maybe that is what some people did. On another site stylists were telling the people who complained of breakage after the treatment to TURN DOWN THE HEAT.

2. If people are shedding from the root it could be because they are getting it on their scalp. Have to be VERY careful with application.

3. I suspect some formulas don't do as well with damage repair as others. I was going to try another brand, Inoar, but when I saw the ingredients the Keratin was way at the bottom compared to other brands. I would think the more keratin it has the more strength and repair you get.

This stuff is made for damaged hair so I too cannot understand how it could do further damage but I suspect most of it is due to number 1 and maybe improper application-not coating the hair with enough solution. Just like relaxers, if you apply them properly to some people's hair their hair can thrive and grow long but if you apply it improperly to that same person's head they will suffer breakage/shedding. I know that some people have had it done at the salon and have had their hair ruined but we all know that even the "professional" stylists can mess up a BKT.

ETA: A lot of times if you dig for a little more info about people's bad experiences you will find that it's not the BKT at all but the person themselves. I think BKT can give you the false sense that everything's perfect and you no longer have to DC, monitor the heat usage, wrap hair up at night, etc. Someone posted that they got breakage after BKT but they admitted that they were flat ironing a lot more as well, so what's the culprit? The treatment itself or the person?


----------



## lilikoi

After lurking for weeks I'm compelled to post. Forgive the lack of pictures- I'll post them later this week.

I did my first BKT 3 weeks ago using dream hair (I was 4 weeks post relaxer, my hair is 4a/b, fine, dry, cottony). I was like the poster child for BKT! Soft, silky, shiny hair with swang! I couldn't believe it. The one thing I didn't like was the cooked-hair smell. When I washed my hair the first time it was soft and not frizzy (air dried), like a fresh relaxer but with roots. While I was not losing tons of hair like I always do when I have new growth I noticed some broken pieces of hair on the sink. Nothing major,but it concerned me because it was not my normal pattern. I suspected I had damaged some of my ends because I even though I was careful to cover all my strands I actually used very little product (in my opinion).  But since I wasn't seeing my usual handful of broken long hairs I was so encouraged that I decided to order some global 4% to try and tame the roots (using the babyliss root iron). I did my 2nd bkt yesterday. The results were not fantastic. Actually, it was kind of awful. 
I followed the directions, did it as before but I somehow used more product and my hair felt more coated. I was disappointed when I started flat ironing and my hair didn't react as before: I didn't fall as nicely, it smelled burnt, and it WASN'T SHINY! Long story short. I ended up with a dull, slightly stiff, head of fragile hair. I've got lots of short (1/2 inch broken pieces) along with longer (3-5 inches) ones. I was so upset I washed and conditionded (with coppola keratin condish) my hair today, followed by Aphogee green tea/keratin spray. It looks and feels better, but not BKT'd. 

So this is why I'm posting: It seems like the common link among the people not so thrilled with BKT is RELAXED HAIR. Frankly, even after my mostly positive Dream Hair experience I was slightly underwhelmed. I just kept thinking: "what's the point?" my hair is already straight and the roots are still crunchy. In fact, I got very positive results a few weeks before my first BKT  just using Aphogee protein treatment followed by green tea spray and curling iron (with and iron that now seems COLD compared to the heat from the babyliss titanium nano I used for the BKT). It was a lot cheaper, less labor intensive, less traumatic and DID NOT DAMAGE MY HAIR! 
Don't get me wrong-I still think BKT has potential for me, but I'll wait until I have a lot more new growth. This post has inspired me to attempt to go natural ( I'm really bored with relaxing) and I had hoped that BKT would be the best option to ease the transition...But, maybe not.


----------



## *fabulosity*

sheba1 said:


> Guys, what is so different about us?
> 
> I was reading through that BKT Pros and Cons thread and some ladies are having real trouble. I mean exploding strands and all kinds of stuff  Mystic said her hair is thinning from just two treatments and is near ruined. So what's different about us? What's the common factor in those who's hair thrives on BKT and those who's hair crumbles?
> 
> I don't know if my hair was heat sensitive or not; I'd only straightened my healthy hair once before BKT. I know my hair looked a hot mess when I had a relaxer but that was 15 years ago and I didn't know a thing about hair. My strands are extremely fine... Like extreme. No one would ever accuse me of having strong or indestructable hair; it's always been fragile. And my Mom was shocked that it's grown as long as it has. You can see from my siggy that it's not all that long, yet, but she's amazed. Because the only time my hair ever grew past my shoulders was when I had a curl (as a youth).
> 
> So what is it?? My hair is fragile and fine and, as far as I know, it can't take heat all that well. Anyone's hair thriving on BKT that used to be protein sensitive? Are these other folks protein sensitive? Heat sensitive? Some strange combination of the two? Because, I'm telling you, it's killing me that my sisters are having so much trouble. And I feel so very sad, because I know many of them were inspired to try the treatment because of the success my own hair has experienced with BKT.
> 
> I'm serious, I went to search and destroy on my ends the other day and my hair and it's like my hair doesn't know what a split is, right now. I really want to know why. Am I just lucky? That can't be it...
> 
> Is it that some changed their reggies to incorporate more protein after the BKT? While others who'd thought their hair protein sensitive shied away and did moisture moisture moisture? Maybe BKT not only allows our hair to handle more protein... maybe our hair requires it after. I dunno... I'm open to thoughts and ideas from anyone who wants to try to figure this
> out with me. I'm so sad right now.


 
I'm sorry.. I done gave up on them wenches... Really I don't e-fight with people about the BKT anymore..  I don't go into random threads where we people are talking smack about it...because it'll be a whole bunch of e- and e-::hardslap:... and I can't take it. I know that my hair thrives and each one of the 5 other heads that I have done it on have as well. I DON'T KNOW NOBODY IRL that I have done it or who has gotten it and has had a bad experience...and lets remember my IRL friends are not LHCF alum who know moisture/protein balance "extraness"... but regular every two weeks going to the salon chicks who do NOTHING to their hair in between. So I just stay away and I have decided that I can't save everybody ... so when people start that yapping... I just go to my happy spot and play with my hair and buy some BKT or other hair products.  And I'm just gangsta to say that they didn't follow the directions or left some crucial part out. So there. 

All I know is my hair is L U X U R I O U S... and I think I get more comments now about the health and shine than I did when I was waist length if that goes to tell anyone anything.

My advice to you Super Sheba1 is to only give advice when asked for DIRECTLY and stop trying to educate these *ladies*... I swear some of them are on some straight drama and I don't have the patience for that...  Half the time I wonder if they even tried BKT or if it was some knock off version of a liquid keratin treatment...


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> Did we mention if Jasmine is having a sale or not? :scratchch


 
Yup I think it was 25% off.


----------



## lilikoi

And Sheba:

Thanks for feeling my pain. I really appreciate your kindness compassion!

Many blessings to you!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have not experienced any ill effects from BKT.  I really don't know what it could be other than I am almost fully natural.  I use the Rejuvenol after care poo & conditioner but that alone cannot be it.

My first 2 treatments were done professionally but I did the last 2 treatments at home with no problems.  It really is a curious situation that some people have exploding strands and horrible breakage from BKT while others experience great growth & healthier hair.erplexed



sheba1 said:


> Guys, what is so different about us?
> 
> I was reading through that BKT Pros and Cons thread and some ladies are having real trouble. I mean exploding strands and all kinds of stuff  Mystic said her hair is thinning from just two treatments and is near ruined. So what's different about us? What's the common factor in those who's hair thrives on BKT and those who's hair crumbles?
> 
> I don't know if my hair was heat sensitive or not; I'd only straightened my healthy hair once before BKT. I know my hair looked a hot mess when I had a relaxer but that was 15 years ago and I didn't know a thing about hair. My strands are extremely fine... Like extreme. No one would ever accuse me of having strong or indestructable hair; it's always been fragile. And my Mom was shocked that it's grown as long as it has. You can see from my siggy that it's not all that long, yet, but she's amazed. Because the only time my hair ever grew past my shoulders was when I had a curl (as a youth).
> 
> So what is it?? My hair is fragile and fine and, as far as I know, it can't take heat all that well. Anyone's hair thriving on BKT that used to be protein sensitive? Are these other folks protein sensitive? Heat sensitive? Some strange combination of the two? Because, I'm telling you, it's killing me that my sisters are having so much trouble. And I feel so very sad, because I know many of them were inspired to try the treatment because of the success my own hair has experienced with BKT.
> 
> I'm serious, I went to search and destroy on my ends the other day and my hair and it's like my hair doesn't know what a split is, right now. I really want to know why. Am I just lucky? That can't be it...
> 
> Is it that some changed their reggies to incorporate more protein after the BKT? While others who'd thought their hair protein sensitive shied away and did moisture moisture moisture? Maybe BKT not only allows our hair to handle more protein... maybe our hair requires it after. I dunno... I'm open to thoughts and ideas from anyone who wants to try to figure this out with me. I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Muse

lilikoi said:


> After lurking for weeks I'm compelled to post. Forgive the lack of pictures- I'll post them later this week.
> 
> I did my first BKT 3 weeks ago using dream hair (I was 4 weeks post relaxer, my hair is 4a/b, fine, dry, cottony). I was like the poster child for BKT! Soft, silky, shiny hair with swang! I couldn't believe it. The one thing I didn't like was the cooked-hair smell. When I washed my hair the first time it was soft and not frizzy (air dried), like a fresh relaxer but with roots. While I was not losing tons of hair like I always do when I have new growth I noticed some broken pieces of hair on the sink. Nothing major,but it concerned me because it was not my normal pattern. I suspected I had damaged some of my ends because I even though I was careful to cover all my strands I actually used very little product (in my opinion).  But since I wasn't seeing my usual handful of broken long hairs I was so encouraged that I decided to order some global 4% to try and tame the roots (using the babyliss root iron). I did my 2nd bkt yesterday. The results were not fantastic. Actually, it was kind of awful.
> I followed the directions, did it as before but I somehow used more product and my hair felt more coated. I was disappointed when I started flat ironing and my hair didn't react as before: I didn't fall as nicely, it smelled burnt, and it WASN'T SHINY! Long story short. I ended up with a dull, slightly stiff, head of fragile hair. I've got lots of short (1/2 inch broken pieces) along with longer (3-5 inches) ones. I was so upset I washed and conditionded (with coppola keratin condish) my hair today, followed by Aphogee green tea/keratin spray. It looks and feels better, but not BKT'd.
> 
> So this is why I'm posting: It seems like the common link among the people not so thrilled with BKT is RELAXED HAIR. Frankly, even after my mostly positive Dream Hair experience I was slightly underwhelmed. I just kept thinking: "what's the point?" my hair is already straight and the roots are still crunchy. In fact, I got very positive results a few weeks before my first BKT  just using Aphogee protein treatment followed by green tea spray and curling iron (with and iron that now seems COLD compared to the heat from the babyliss titanium nano I used for the BKT). It was a lot cheaper, less labor intensive, less traumatic and DID NOT DAMAGE MY HAIR!
> Don't get me wrong-I still think BKT has potential for me, but I'll wait until I have a lot more new growth. This post has inspired me to attempt to go natural ( I'm really bored with relaxing) and I had hoped that BKT would be the best option to ease the transition...But, maybe not.



Thank you for posting this, it's people like you who I like to ask questions and find out what went wrong. I keep hearing that technically this treatment is made for relaxed hair but maybe it depends on the condition of the relaxed hair in the first place. Would you consider your relaxed hair in pretty good shape before the BKT? You said you noticed a cooked hair smell. For the first time ever I DIDN'T notice that on my head after doing BKT. Any other time I flat iron on lower temps and I get the cooked smell and my hair breaks. I think if you hair smells that is a sign that the heat is too high and it's not really being protected. Do you think you distributed the treatment evenly and what temp did you have the iron on?

 This is a learning process for many of us and unfortunately for some there may be some damaging mistakes done until we get it down but if you are going to try it again at some point I'd stick with Dreamhair since it worked pretty well for you.

BTW-I haven't tried it yet but from what I hear less is more with Global. You can get away with using more Dreamhair without the stiff feeling but Global is not as forgiving in that area. I am going to try Global 4% next and if I don't like it I'm going back to Dreamhair and staying put.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

sheba1 said:


> Guys, what is so different about us?
> 
> I was reading through that BKT Pros and Cons thread and some ladies are having real trouble. I mean exploding strands and all kinds of stuff  Mystic said her hair is thinning from just two treatments and is near ruined. So what's different about us? What's the common factor in those who's hair thrives on BKT and those who's hair crumbles?
> 
> I don't know if my hair was heat sensitive or not; I'd only straightened my healthy hair once before BKT. I know my hair looked a hot mess when I had a relaxer but that was 15 years ago and I didn't know a thing about hair. My strands are extremely fine... Like extreme. No one would ever accuse me of having strong or indestructable hair; it's always been fragile. And my Mom was shocked that it's grown as long as it has. You can see from my siggy that it's not all that long, yet, but she's amazed. Because the only time my hair ever grew past my shoulders was when I had a curl (as a youth).
> 
> So what is it?? My hair is fragile and fine and, as far as I know, it can't take heat all that well. Anyone's hair thriving on BKT that used to be protein sensitive? Are these other folks protein sensitive? Heat sensitive? Some strange combination of the two? Because, I'm telling you, it's killing me that my sisters are having so much trouble. And I feel so very sad, because I know many of them were inspired to try the treatment because of the success my own hair has experienced with BKT.
> 
> I'm serious, I went to search and destroy on my ends the other day and my hair and it's like my hair doesn't know what a split is, right now. I really want to know why. Am I just lucky? That can't be it...
> 
> Is it that some changed their reggies to incorporate more protein after the BKT? While others who'd thought their hair protein sensitive shied away and did moisture moisture moisture? Maybe BKT not only allows our hair to handle more protein... maybe our hair requires it after. I dunno... I'm open to thoughts and ideas from anyone who wants to try to figure this out with me. I'm so sad right now.


 
Awww sheba1, don't get down on yourself.  It's impossible to know what other people's hair is really like, or how they are actually applying it. Some people might have an aversion to certain chemicals, too.

If it wasn't for you explaining everything, I doubt I would have ever BKT'd. And this stuff is "the truth". (OT, I still hate you Paul Pierce) 

I also tried a S&D and found 1 split. All these posts about damage have me paranoid! Mind you, I flat-iron every 2 weeks, and yes, on a high temp (by LHCF standards). My hair happens to be the kind that doesn't mind heat. High heat never damaged my hair before, and it still doesn't. The only difference is that now I can swipe once, but before I had to make 2 or 3 passes to get it silky straight. Oh yeah, I don't "clamp" the iron down on the entire length, I leave a few inches of new growth alone. 

Anywho, I love BKT and I love your helpful spirit, sheba. I gotta work on that, cuz I'm easily irritated.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lilikoi said:


> After lurking for weeks I'm compelled to post. Forgive the lack of pictures- I'll post them later this week.
> 
> I did my first BKT 3 weeks ago using dream hair (I was 4 weeks post relaxer, my hair is 4a/b, fine, dry, cottony). I was like the poster child for BKT! Soft, silky, shiny hair with swang! I couldn't believe it. The one thing I didn't like was the cooked-hair smell. When I washed my hair the first time it was soft and not frizzy (air dried), like a fresh relaxer but with roots. While I was not losing tons of hair like I always do when I have new growth I noticed some broken pieces of hair on the sink. Nothing major,but it concerned me because it was not my normal pattern. I suspected I had damaged some of my ends because I even though I was careful to cover all my strands I actually used very little product (in my opinion). But since I wasn't seeing my usual handful of broken long hairs I was so encouraged that I decided to order some global 4% to try and tame the roots (using the babyliss root iron). I did my 2nd bkt yesterday. The results were not fantastic. Actually, it was kind of awful.
> I followed the directions, did it as before but I somehow used more product and my hair felt more coated. I was disappointed when I started flat ironing and my hair didn't react as before: I didn't fall as nicely, it smelled burnt, and it WASN'T SHINY! Long story short. I ended up with a dull, slightly stiff, head of fragile hair. I've got lots of short (1/2 inch broken pieces) along with longer (3-5 inches) ones. I was so upset I washed and conditionded (with coppola keratin condish) my hair today, followed by Aphogee green tea/keratin spray. It looks and feels better, but not BKT'd.
> 
> So this is why I'm posting: *It seems like the common link among the people not so thrilled with BKT is RELAXED HAIR.* Frankly, even after my mostly positive Dream Hair experience I was slightly underwhelmed. I just kept thinking: "what's the point?" my hair is already straight and the roots are still crunchy. In fact, I got very positive results a few weeks before my first BKT just using Aphogee protein treatment followed by green tea spray and curling iron (with and iron that now seems COLD compared to the heat from the babyliss titanium nano I used for the BKT). It was a lot cheaper, less labor intensive, less traumatic and DID NOT DAMAGE MY HAIR!
> Don't get me wrong-I still think BKT has potential for me, but I'll wait until I have a lot more new growth. This post has inspired me to attempt to go natural ( I'm really bored with relaxing) and I had hoped that BKT would be the best option to ease the transition...But, maybe not.


 
Hmm, that's interesting. My hair had not been texlaxed for many months before my initial BKT, but the ends were processed, so with your theory, they could have suffered damage - but they haven't. Is your hair relaxed straight, or just texlaxed? Maybe the strength of the relaxer and the processing time of the relaxer could have something to do with whether or not BKT works well for an individual. As time passes, there will be many more members sharing their BKT experiences, and then maybe a conclusion will be reached. 

In the meantime, I'll let this BKT wear off some more - but if I don't see anything suspicious, I'm certainly doing this treatment again.


----------



## lovenharmony

I was wondering this myself! It's because of this thread and Fabulosity's results with Dreamhair that I decided to BKT my hair and I did loads of research before even contemplating putting any of the formula on my strands. I studied BKT flat ironing techniques, discovered that you could use a lower temperature and get great results, preparing the hair for the treatment with protein treatments (in my case yogurt treatments)...the list goes on! And now I see all these negative threads popping up about how BKT ruined their hair? It got me feeling paranoid since all I've been hearing are the benefits of BKT. Of course I know there are always negatives to anything you use on your hair, but the simple fact is that BKT was made to STRENGTHEN the hair not to damage it!  I'd have to agree that it must be other conditions that are making those individuals have such negative experiences. Maybe they used too much heat? Not enough product? Not enough passes with the flat iron to seal the keratin to their hair while continuing to flat iron on a regular basis? Not sticking to their original regimen after the treatment (except for the non sulfate products)? Having really damaged hair BEFORE using BKT? i mean keratin is the building blocks of hair itself! How can adding keratin to strengthen the hair be bad for you? 

The only thing I could see negative about the process is the use of formaldehyde in some of the treatments. That in itself can cause traumatic effects to not only your hair, but your scalp (and body) as well so maybe they had an allergic reation to it and that's what is causing all their hair problems. Everyone knows that if you don't have a healthy scalp and/or body, your hair will not thrive no matter what you do.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm sorry.. I done gave up on them wenches... Really I don't e-fight with people about the BKT anymore.. I don't go into random threads where we people are talking smack about it...because it'll be a whole bunch of e- and e-::hardslap:... and I can't take it. I know that my hair thrives and each one of the 5 other heads that I have done it on have as well. I DON'T KNOW NOBODY IRL that I have done it or who has gotten it and has had a bad experience...and lets remember my IRL friends are not LHCF alum who know moisture/protein balance "extraness"... but regular every two weeks going to the salon chicks who do NOTHING to their hair in between. So I just stay away and I have decided that I can't save everybody ... so when people start that yapping... I just go to my happy spot and play with my hair and buy some BKT or other hair products. And I'm just gangsta to say that they didn't follow the directions or left some crucial part out. So there.
> 
> All I know is my hair is L U X U R I O U S... and I think I get more comments now about the health and shine than I did when I was waist length if that goes to tell anyone anything.
> 
> My advice to you Super Sheba1 is to only give advice when asked for DIRECTLY and stop trying to educate these *ladies*... I swear some of them are on some straight drama and I don't have the patience for that... Half the time I wonder if they even tried BKT or if it was some knock off version of a liquid keratin treatment...


 

Fab, now tell us what you really think!


----------



## chesmi

chesmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to BKT but need some help for the prep. I've been perming my hair for 30 years. I guess I have (soft) somewhere around 3b'ish hair which I've been neglecting. I've read that I should start strengthening it with protein therapy, is this correct? I've recently purchased: Sabino Moisture Block 3 oz, Rusk Pro Element's Keratin Treatment; Keratin Conditioner, and Earthly Body Soaking Wet Sulfate-Free Shampoo. Is this a good start? Never been a DC kinda person (I have a short attention span) but will try and get some in.
> 
> I will probably be using the DreamHair product but someone mentioned that you should clarify you hair before. I only see it being sold with a poo that I assume is used *after* the process, or am I wrong?



Anybody erplexed? Do I have cooties or something


----------



## lilikoi

chesmi said:


> Anybody erplexed? Do I have cooties or something



The  dream hair sample I got from ebay came with clarifying shampoo to use BEFORE the treatment. You need to get some sodium chloride-free poo to use after the treatment.


----------



## chesmi

lilikoi said:


> The  dream hair sample I got from ebay came with clarifying shampoo to use BEFORE the treatment. You need to get some sodium chloride-free poo to use after the treatment.



Thanks lilikoi. Do you suggest I pre-keratin condition/shampoo before I BKT?


----------



## lilikoi

chesmi said:


> I want to BKT but need some help for the prep. I've been perming my hair for 30 years. I guess I have (soft) somewhere around 3b'ish hair which I've been neglecting.



What do you mean by "perming"? Is that like a regular perm wave? Your hair looks pretty loose (and pretty!) in the pic-is that a a heat set?




chesmi said:


> Thanks lilikoi. Do you suggest I pre-keratin condition/shampoo before I BKT?



I don't know if the pre-keratin would be stripped with the clarifying shampoo (anyone?) so  it probably wont hurt, but I don't know if it would be any help... I did it before BKT but just by coincidence. I'd definitely go with dream hair. I got better results and it was waaay less fume-y than Global.


----------



## lilikoi

*Re: Keratin Treatment --My story*



sipp100 said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. My hair had not been texlaxed for many months before my initial BKT, but the ends were processed, so with your theory, they could have suffered damage - but they haven't. Is your hair relaxed straight, or just texlaxed? Maybe the strength of the relaxer and the processing time of the relaxer could have something to do with whether or not BKT works well for an individual. As time passes, there will be many more members sharing their BKT experiences, and then maybe a conclusion will be reached.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll let this BKT wear off some more - but if I don't see anything suspicious, I'm certainly doing this treatment again.





Muse said:


> Thank you for posting this, it's people like you who I like to ask questions and find out what went wrong. I keep hearing that technically this treatment is made for relaxed hair but maybe it depends on the condition of the relaxed hair in the first place. Would you consider your relaxed hair in pretty good shape before the BKT? You said you noticed a cooked hair smell. For the first time ever I DIDN'T notice that on my head after doing BKT. Any other time I flat iron on lower temps and I get the cooked smell and my hair breaks. I think if you hair smells that is a sign that the heat is too high and it's not really being protected. Do you think you distributed the treatment evenly and what temp did you have the iron on?
> 
> This is a learning process for many of us and unfortunately for some there may be some damaging mistakes done until we get it down but if you are going to try it again at some point I'd stick with Dreamhair since it worked pretty well for you.
> 
> BTW-I haven't tried it yet but from what I hear less is more with Global. You can get away with using more Dreamhair without the stiff feeling but Global is not as forgiving in that area. I am going to try Global 4% next and if I don't like it I'm going back to Dreamhair and staying put.




Thanks for your interest. Here's my story:

My hair was in decent condition before BKT. It's relaxed bone-straight and had about 1/2 new growth. I've been alternating moisture and protein treatments because my hair got really damage last summer from the beach, pool, sun-exposure . It was really rough,  with wiry ends (but no split ends) and got somewhat bleached (looked like I got highlights). I September I started researching and found Dr. Sayed's blog (he works for AVLON/Syntonics) which gave me the idea to do protein treatment right after rinsing the relaxer off because the cuticle is open. I did this with my last relaxer (some time in late Sept or early Oct--not sure) and it worked pretty well. It was then that I found out about BKT and started researching it. That led me back to this forum. I had joined back in May but never really participated. In early October, I paid for full membership privileges so I could look at all the cool pictures of all the beautiful hair (You guys are an inspiration!).

I've always had problems with breakage at the transition point when I have new growth so the broken hairs tend to be long. When I relax (I do it myself), I lose some more hair where I accidentally overlap the relaxer on previously relaxed hair (always so scary to see all that hair!) but then the breaking stops for about a month, when the new growth starts really showing, and the whole destructive cycle starts again. This has left me with permanent neck length hair for last many, many years.

So I had high hopes for BKT. The promise of no frizz (I usually air dry my hair, I occasionally use the curling iron, wear my hair back in a short pony), and more importantly, the promise of deep protein conditioning really appealed to me. Also, I liked the possibility of taming my roots with heat (hot comb or flar iron) without damaging the rest of the hair. 

				**************
DETAILS ON MY BKT PROCESS:

1-shampooed with clarifying shampo 2X (I had lots of product buildup)

2-air dried to ~90% for BKT#1 with Dream hair and used blower to get to 100% dry with Global.

3-Applied product, avoiding scalp. 

With DH my hair seemed to suck up the product and felt damp but looked dryish. I used a fine tooth comb to make sure I covered every strand. This was easy since my relaxed hair got really sleek with the product on. There were no drips, and no tangles. I barely lost any hair in the comb.

With Global, i tried not to use too much but the product seemed foam up a little while I combed and I had to squeeze out this excess with the comb.

4. Dried hair- Air dried first then finished with hair dryer. I made sure my hair was 100% DRY. I read Sheba1's hypothesis about what could have caused Cubanit's exploding hair and I agree 100% that flat ironing damp hair at high temp can cause this (the pop-corn effect).

5. Flat ironed using BabyLiss nano pro titanium. Got it specially for this purpose since everyone on this board emphasizes the quality of the flat iron as an important element. First BKY I did it at 450 and it really scared me: my hair never felt this hot! But I continued since it looked and felt good ( soft and swangy) after about 5 passes (with DH- with global it took more passes and never felt quite right).

The 2nd BKT with global I did alternating 410-450 because the burnt hair smell was so strong sometimes. It was also a bit fume-y. I wish I had followed my instinct to lower the temp even more...
         			************
So, that's what I did. I slightly resent the implications that this failed because I didn't follow directions. I think I did enough research to know what  I was getting into. I watched Youtube videos to learn the technique (I had never flat ironed before) and did a pretty decent job on my first try. So I don't think my flat ironing technique was to blame. Right now my theory is that relaxed hair needs to be processed at a much lower temp. Although my hair was OK after DH, other than the few broken pieces.

I'm still stumped on the issue with Global. What's the variable? What it a product incompatibility? I clarified with the DH shampoo since my Global sample(which, BTW, I got got from a seller on this board) didn't come with shampoo. Is this what caused the foaminess with the global (felt kind of like when you mix vinegar and baking soda, in a much smaller scale)? Has anybody experienced this?

Sorry for the super long post. I really needed to unload! 

P.S. I opened a photobucket account last night so I can upload pictures. Hope I can do that tonight.


----------



## RootPunch

I'm new to BKT, but have researched and contemplated it since June '09. The 'evidence' of Sheba1 and Fab helped me make the decision to BKT before I would ever slap another relaxer in. Fab making it accessible for a good experimental price took me there; complete with clarifying poo.

I knew I would never entrust anyone else (salon or otherwise) to put it in, much less pay half a car note to do it. I would have to be in control at all times -- [no accidental seeping into my scalp while you talk on the phone, etc.] Plus I know I'm wicked with a flat iron. If anything were to go wrong, it wouldn't be because I gave up the reigns to someone else.

So far, I feel like I've found my miracle product. It's still early (only been about 3 days), but I am enjoying my hair and know I will not be making use of that 'just in case' perm that's been stashed in my closet for the past year+.  My DH, who had been wondering when I was gonna gather my sanity back from all that new growth, said to me yesterday "your hair is so soft" as his cheek rubbed against him. TRUST ME............ THIS IS A BREAKTHROUGH. His support for me going natural waned at month 8

I hope the shampoos and subsequent months go just as well. Like it is always said on this board: everything ain't 4 everybody. I'm sorry it didn't work out as hoped for all those who tried. It certainly did for me, and fortunately on the first go 'round. It's like I won the hair lottery.

Thanks for all the testimonials and reviews. Esp Sheba and Fab. If something goes wrong down the line, I will definitely keep you all updated.


----------



## me-T

my hair is both protein & heat sensitive and had some breakage. all that is gone now, my hair is thriving.
imo, aside from some use error, are they researching to a T? or are they just drooling over pics, reading a bunch of posts, buying something that says "keratin" & "brazil(ian)" somewhere on the bottle, and hoppin on the bandwagon? maybe they don't understand how different it is from a relaxer, since those with success stories are praising it like a relaxer alternative?
i think there's not a full understanding of bkt so folks are just trying it. it's more than just baking a cream into your hair. if you have to be so careful with Drano, imagine how serious you have to be with embalming fluid, ya know?


----------



## *fabulosity*

sipp100 said:


> Fab, *now tell us what you really think!*


 
You know I always do!!!! 
I'm just tired of people giving BKT a bad name. And all of these lurkers who have tried it...never once posted in this thread.. but they coming out in other threads talking about BKT took my hair from WL to NL... I am just like...


----------



## *fabulosity*

chesmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't stress enough how fabulous I think this forum is! Thank you all for the wealth of valuable information .
> 
> I want to BKT but need some help for the prep. I've been perming my hair for 30 years. I guess I have (soft) somewhere around 3b'ish hair which I've been neglecting. I've read that I should start strengthening it with protein therapy, is this correct? I've recently purchased: Sabino Moisture Block 3 oz, Rusk Pro Element's Keratin Treatment; Keratin Conditioner, and Earthly Body Soaking Wet Sulfate-Free Shampoo. Is this a good start? Never been a DC kinda person (I have a short attention span) but will try and get some in.
> 
> Hate to wash my hair! I use Soya Protien poo by Biotique (a company with purely Ayurvedic products), 100% Pure Tea poo by Fantasia, Protein hair cream by Himalaya Herbals with dabs of Vatika coconut oil and/or some jasmine oil. I have hair breakage in the front section and no matter how long I leave the relaxer in that part is still rough and frizzy. The time between my last touch-up, 1 year. Yes, lazy I am . The Biotique stuff is really, really wonderful. You can find it online but this is the cheapest place, even if it is being shipped from India, and it arrives within 5/7 days but I digress...
> 
> I will probably be using the DreamHair product but someone mentioned that you should clarify you hair before. I only see it being sold with a poo that I assume is used *after* the process, or am I wrong?
> 
> ok, I think that's enough for now . Thanks all!


 
I thanked your contribution but never came back... I also had to  when I saw you listing those new products....

No the clarifying poo is to strip the buildup from the hair so the BKT can adhere to it effectively.

The poos I use and luv... Elucence Clarifying, Elucence Moisture Balancing, and any Yes to ... (Carrots/Cucumbers/Tomatoes) poo... they are all natural and don't have SLS in them. They are also all CHEAP... 

Good luck!


----------



## Muse

lilikoi said:


> Thanks for your interest. Here's my story:
> 
> My hair was in decent condition before BKT. It's relaxed bone-straight and had about 1/2 new growth. I've been alternating moisture and protein treatments because my hair got really damage last summer from the beach, pool, sun-exposure . It was really rough,  with wiry ends (but no split ends) and got somewhat bleached (looked like I got highlights). I September I started researching and found Dr. Sayed's blog (he works for AVLON/Syntonics) which gave me the idea to do protein treatment right after rinsing the relaxer off because the cuticle is open. I did this with my last relaxer (some time in late Sept or early Oct--not sure) and it worked pretty well. It was then that I found out about BKT and started researching it. That led me back to this forum. I had joined back in May but never really participated. In early October, I paid for full membership privileges so I could look at all the cool pictures of all the beautiful hair (You guys are an inspiration!).
> 
> I've always had problems with breakage at the transition point when I have new growth so the broken hairs tend to be long. When I relax (I do it myself), I lose some more hair where I accidentally overlap the relaxer on previously relaxed hair (always so scary to see all that hair!) but then the breaking stops for about a month, when the new growth starts really showing, and the whole destructive cycle starts again. This has left me with permanent neck length hair for last many, many years.
> 
> So I had high hopes for BKT. The promise of no frizz (I usually air dry my hair, I occasionally use the curling iron, wear my hair back in a short pony), and more importantly, the promise of deep protein conditioning really appealed to me. Also, I liked the possibility of taming my roots with heat (hot comb or flar iron) without damaging the rest of the hair.
> 
> **************
> DETAILS ON MY BKT PROCESS:
> 
> 1-shampooed with clarifying shampo 2X (I had lots of product buildup)
> 
> 2-air dried to ~90% for BKT#1 with Dream hair and used blower to get to 100% dry with Global.
> 
> 3-Applied product, avoiding scalp.
> 
> With DH my hair seemed to suck up the product and felt damp but looked dryish. I used a fine tooth comb to make sure I covered every strand. This was easy since my relaxed hair got really sleek with the product on. There were no drips, and no tangles. I barely lost any hair in the comb.
> 
> With Global, i tried not to use too much but the product seemed foam up a little while I combed and I had to squeeze out this excess with the comb.
> 
> 4. Dried hair- Air dried first then finished with hair dryer. I made sure my hair was 100% DRY. I read Sheba1's hypothesis about what could have caused Cubanit's exploding hair and I agree 100% that flat ironing damp hair at high temp can cause this (the pop-corn effect).
> 
> 5. Flat ironed using BabyLiss nano pro titanium. Got it specially for this purpose since everyone on this board emphasizes the quality of the flat iron as an important element. First BKY I did it at 450 and it really scared me: my hair never felt this hot! But I continued since it looked and felt good ( soft and swangy) after about 5 passes (with DH- with global it took more passes and never felt quite right).
> 
> The 2nd BKT with global I did alternating 410-450 because the burnt hair smell was so strong sometimes. It was also a bit fume-y. I wish I had followed my instinct to lower the temp even more...
> ************
> So, that's what I did. I slightly resent the implications that this failed because I didn't follow directions. I think I did enough research to know what  I was getting into. I watched Youtube videos to learn the technique (I had never flat ironed before) and did a pretty decent job on my first try. So I don't think my flat ironing technique was to blame. *Right now my theory is that relaxed hair needs to be processed at a much lower temp.* Although my hair was OK after DH, other than the few broken pieces.
> 
> I'm still stumped on the issue with Global. What's the variable? What it a product incompatibility? I clarified with the DH shampoo since my Global sample(which, BTW, I got got from a seller on this board) didn't come with shampoo. Is this what caused the foaminess with the global (felt kind of like when you mix vinegar and baking soda, in a much smaller scale)? Has anybody experienced this?
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. I really needed to unload!
> 
> P.S. I opened a photobucket account last night so I can upload pictures. Hope I can do that tonight.



You are right about the bolded, depending on the condition of the relaxed hair. I use to be relaxed bone straight AND my stylist COMPLETELY over processed my hair each time. There is no way my old relaxed hair could take a 450 degree iron even with the treatment on. So a lower temp sounds perfect for you. Also, there is a girl on youtube, Brittney(sp?), who has been doing BKT for 2 years and when she started she had some damage. She would stress to viewers that BKT does not stop breakage from previous damage. It wasn't until she cut the damaged hair away that she could enjoy completely healthy BKT'd hair. So perhaps, even though you may not have experienced a lot of breakage before the relaxed ends still can be very delicate and the high heat could have been the breaking point. Maybe you can start texlaxing now to leave some integrity to the hair and use BKT to get it bone straight. 

IDK about global but I do know that Dream Hair contains collagen as well as keratin and I believe the collagen gives added conditioning effects that we are all experiencing. Does anyone know if Global contains collagen as well? I'm kinda thinking that I should stick to Dream Hair only now and stop trying to experiment. Excessive experimenting with my hair early on caused a lot of my damage now so if it ain't broke...

ETA: By lower temp I mean maybe 430 range. The thing is you don't want to set it too low or you won't bake the treatment in and you will have problems too. The temp is something you just have to get a feel for on your own head, but 20 degrees can make a heck of a difference in whether you burn your hair or not.


----------



## lilikoi

Muse said:


> You are right about the bolded, depending on the condition of the relaxed hair. I use to be relaxed bone straight AND my stylist COMPLETELY over processed my hair each time. There is no way my old relaxed hair could take a 450 degree iron even with the treatment on. So a lower temp sounds perfect for you. Also, there is a girl on youtube, Brittney(sp?), who has been doing BKT for 2 years and when she started she had some damage. She would stress to viewers that BKT does not stop breakage from previous damage. It wasn't until she cut the damaged hair away that she could enjoy completely healthy BKT'd hair. *So perhaps, even though you may not have experienced a lot of breakage before the relaxed ends still can be very delicate and the high heat could have been the breaking point. *Maybe you can start texlaxing now to leave some integrity to the hair and use BKT to get it bone straight.
> 
> *IDK about global but I do know that Dream Hair contains collagen as well as keratin and I believe the collagen gives added conditioning effects that we are all experiencing.* Does anyone know if Global contains collagen as well? I'm kinda thinking that I should stick to Dream Hair only now and stop trying to experiment. Excessive experimenting with my hair early on caused a lot of my damage now so if it ain't broke...



I agree with the bolded statement. Also, where did you find info on the Dream Hair ingredients? Their website is so uninformative...


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> my hair is both protein & heat sensitive and had some breakage. all that is gone now, my hair is thriving.
> imo, aside from some use error, are they researching to a T? or are they just drooling over pics, reading a bunch of posts, buying something that says "keratin" & "brazil(ian)" somewhere on the bottle, and hoppin on the bandwagon? maybe they don't understand how different it is from a relaxer, since those with success stories are praising it like a relaxer alternative?
> i think there's not a full understanding of bkt so folks are just trying it. it's more than just baking a cream into your hair. if you have to be so careful with Drano, imagine how serious you have to be with embalming fluid, ya know?



Very well said me-T. How many treatments did you do before you saw the breakage subside? Did you cut the breaking ends off or did they just stop breaking after so many treatments?


----------



## lilikoi

YAY! I learned how to post pics! (see, I can follow instructions!). I'll make sure I reduce the size next time I post.

Here's the evidence of my BKT experience with dream hair. It was lovely, while it lasted...

BEFORE: 






About 4 weeks  post relaxer. Had been applying different products all week (I had just gone to Sallys LOL!) and ended up applying too much coconut oil (another first).  My ends were kind of ratty. I had done several protein (aphogee, Redken) treatments alternating with moisture (Dr. Miracle, Charles Worthington,neutrogene triple moisture leave in, etc). I was just experimenting but ended up not able to wear my hair down because it was so goopy.



DRY HAIR AFTER CLARiFYING SHAMPOO




I didn't  comb my hair because it felt stripped and rough. Notice the rough texture of even the relaxed part.



PRODUCT ON (DREAM HAIR)




I could feel something was happening. The hair was really sleek and soft already, like it was covered in glycerin. But it was also not super wet-feeling. It really absorbed the product. Also notice how long it looks! It kinda stretched.

HOW MUCH PRODUCT I USED





This is a 4 oz. bottle- It arrived completely full. I wasn't being stingy. I thought I used just enough to cover every strand. Did I use too little?

AFTER FLATIRONING 1





I try to iron as close to hte scalp as I could. I'm glad I didn't burn myself. This is just to show that some hairs that were broken before the treatment were really sticking up right after. Drove me nuts! I tamed them a little with a tiny tiny  bit of coconut oil (my new friend)



AFTER FLATIRONING2





 So here's the end result. I really need a trim in the front.



AFTER FLATIRONING3




My hair was SWANGY!!



AFTER FLATIRONING4




Back view



AFTER FLATIRONING5




MORE SWANG!



AFTER FLATIRONING6 CLOSE UP




Ugh! I have to deal with all the gray! But at least it's shiny gray...



AFTER FLATIRONING7 ROOT CLOSEUP




 It was really smooth and soft



AFTER FLATIRONING8 BLING!!




Need I say more...



AFTER FLATIRONING9 






This was actually my first BEFORE picture after I finished. It's taken in sunlight through the window, hence the lighter color 

******************

So this was my DreamHair BKY experience. My complain was that after the first wash my hair was not as shiny and I didn't want to use heat again. It also lost a lot of the swang. But I was just air drying, not styling at all. I also nocited a few split ends (the HORROR!--I haven't had those in years). But in all, it wasn't a negative experience. Just bleh after such spectacular results the first few days.  

This all changed with my second BKT with GLOBAL. Imagine these same pictures WITHOUT SWANG OR SHINE and you'e got it. Also, my ends are thinner, though the length overall is the same. Sorry, I didn't take pictures of the 2nd BKT. I was in a foul mood.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

WOW! That was some gorgeous hair! I'm on the iPhone right now, but when I get home, I have got to see your Dreamhair on a big screen.


----------



## me-T

Muse said:


> Very well said me-T. How many treatments did you do before you saw the breakage subside? Did you cut the breaking ends off or did they just stop breaking after so many treatments?


 
after the very first treatment! it slowed down a lot. after this second, it's even less! 
my shedding stopped completely too. i thought it was normal cause i've always shed a lot, but after bkt, it stopped! don't know how, don't care how!


----------



## lilikoi

sipp100 said:


> WOW! That was some gorgeous hair! I'm on the iPhone right now, but when I get home, I have got to see your Dreamhair on a big screen.



Thanks! Trust me-I was grinning from ear to ear! I can't express how ideal my hair felt: light but "heavy" with body, and so very sleek and soft. No relaxer ever did that to my hair. I really hope I work out the issues I've had so I can do this again. 

BTW-I just got a message from paypal that my full sized bottle of Moroccan Dream Hair is on it's way! I'm sorry I'll have to wait to use it...


----------



## chesmi

lilikoi said:


> What do you mean by "perming"? Is that like a regular perm wave? Your hair looks pretty loose (and pretty!) in the pic-is that a a heat set?



Oops, relaxing, been doing it myself. Thank you . My hair texture hasn't really changed a lot with relaxing but what it afforded me was for my hairline not to kink up when I'd sweat. This doesn't happen anymore. It's as if after all these years my hair is fighting the relaxer. I think it's time for a change and BKT sounds like just the thing.



lilikoi said:


> I don't know if the pre-keratin would be stripped with the clarifying shampoo (anyone?) so  it probably wont hurt, but I don't know if it would be any help... I did it before BKT but just by coincidence. I'd definitely go with dream hair. I got better results and it was waaay less fume-y than Global.



Since I've noticed some breakage (something that has happened before in the past but grew back), I want to give my hair some serious attention. It might be stripped to a point but I figure if I give my hair 2 months of some serious TLC (and of course continue after), particularly with keratin, that it would help to make it stronger.


----------



## Ediese

lilikoi said:


> YAY! I learned how to post pics! (see, I can follow instructions!). I'll make sure I reduce the size next time I post.
> 
> Here's the evidence of my BKT experience with dream hair. It was lovely, while it lasted...
> 
> Need I say more...


 
WOW!! Thanks for all the pics. I am in awe over the after pictures. It looks like a different head, and I can definitely see your swang. 

What kind of camera are you using? What's the setting? Those closeup shots are awesome.


----------



## beana

I dont know why people are getting bent out of shape on either end... If something works for a person they have the right to praise it, if something doesn't work, they have the right to share that too.

I will say that if a there is a "support" thread you shouldnt chime in with negativity. If a thread is asking for general experiences with a product, people have the right to say whatever they want. This is borderline ridiculous and petty... You don't see people catching a 'tude if we dont ALL agree/like the same conditioner, relaxer, flat iron etc  I mean wtf?

btw lilkoi, your results look really nice!


----------



## Ediese

Fab: can you please add me as a friend so that I can see your bkt results?


----------



## deborah11

what will happen if you don't apply heat that is suficient to melt the treatment into the hair strain? Will insufficient heat  to the BKT on your hair cause hair  damage or other problems? I hope this question makes sense, but just like for some, too much heat to the hair will cause damage to BKT'ed hair, will too litte heat cause damage as well? If so, how will it damage the hair or cause other problems? What effect will insufficient heat have on the formaldyhe? Without the high heat does the formaldyhe stay on the hair strain and create problems? I hope this ? doesn't sound too stupid.


----------



## chesmi

*fabulosity* said:


> I thanked your contribution but never came back... I also had to  when I saw you listing those new products....
> 
> No the clarifying poo is to strip the buildup from the hair so the BKT can adhere to it effectively.
> 
> The poos I use and luv... Elucence Clarifying, Elucence Moisture Balancing, and any Yes to ... (Carrots/Cucumbers/Tomatoes) poo... they are all natural and don't have SLS in them. They are also all CHEAP...
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hi Fab,

Got the thanks and thanks for the poo recommendations.

Just a bit more on the Biotique line. I've had the Bhringraj Hair Oil for months and just used it this AM. L-o-v-i-n-g it! This line is the real deal for ayurvedic formulation and to top it off, the herbs/extracts are organic. Very, nice product. If I had extra I'd send you some. There is a store here (in NYC), that sells some of the line, if you want, I can get for you.

I am coming from 30+ years of self-relaxing and honestly my hair should show some kind of extreme damage or fall out  but I wack it off with some crusty scissors  and it grows back. Yes, i count myself as lucky . Never blow dry my hair mainly cause I'm too lazy and then there is the added damage. I just air dry and use a curling iron (as you see), to straighten. If I don't put add moisturizer (Himalaya or Alaffia), or oil on my hair it burns. [BTW: Alaffia makes great product with clean, clean extractions methods. Black-owned, Fair Trade and the shea is grown and produced by a group of women in Togo, Africa.] 

At the end of the day, read, ask questions, ask for help and most important, know thy hair. Just my 2 cents. (If I type all this one more time I'm gonna scream. I keep loosing this when I preview)


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ediese said:


> Fab: can you please add me as a friend so that I can see your bkt results?


 
Added you last night... pics are a bit outdated... I'll do another one closer to Xmas.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Thank you for posting this, it's people like you who I like to ask questions and find out what went wrong. I keep hearing that technically this treatment is made for relaxed hair but maybe it depends on the condition of the relaxed hair in the first place. Would you consider your relaxed hair in pretty good shape before the BKT? You said you noticed a cooked hair smell. For the first time ever I DIDN'T notice that on my head after doing BKT. Any other time I flat iron on lower temps and I get the cooked smell and my hair breaks. I think if you hair smells that is a sign that the heat is too high and it's not really being protected. Do you think you distributed the treatment evenly and what temp did you have the iron on?
> 
> This is a learning process for many of us and unfortunately for some there may be some damaging mistakes done until we get it down but if you are going to try it again at some point I'd stick with Dreamhair since it worked pretty well for you.
> 
> BTW-I haven't tried it yet but from what I hear l*ess is more with Global*. You can get away with using more Dreamhair without the stiff feeling but Global is not as forgiving in that area. I am going to try Global 4% next and if I don't like it I'm going back to Dreamhair and staying put.


You hit the nail on the head. You have to use a light touch when applying Global.


----------



## sheba1

I never like my hair immediately after application.  It's very soft and won't stay straight, like my old presses.  But after my first wash   That's how it's been with every BKT for me.  I'm in love after the first wash; but while product in... eh


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Fab, can you friend me...ummm, just cuz?


----------



## Muse

lilikoi said:


> I agree with the bolded statement. Also, where did you find info on the Dream Hair ingredients? Their website is so uninformative...



You did a great job on your hair! I can't wait to order a big bottle of Dream Hair. 

I found the Dream Hair ingredients on Ebay and Fab confirmed they are correct:

*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients:**[FONT=&quot]
 aqua, cetyl, alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed, collagen, hydrolized keratin, poliquaternium 7, dimethicone, mineral oil, fragrance, mica, citric acid, cyclopentasiloxane, dimethiconol, theobroma cacao (cocao extract), methyichloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone and ci16140, ci42090, ci16255[/FONT]*[/FONT]

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dream-Hair-Braz...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ef9e1113


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wow at this thread! 

I just wanted to post a couple of quick observations about my last BKT.

I like my results are better overall with Global or the OK Keratin because the Dreamhair has made my already soft hair really soft and it didn't leave as much "weight" or body in my hair as Global or the OK Keratin did after the first couple of washes.  It was beautiful after I completed the treatment. Now my hair is feather light and floaty and it doesn't have as much body as it did with my other BKTs. It doesn't hold a curl as well now either.

It looks good, and healthy, but it just feels sooo soft!  I prefer weight added to my hair, that's why I love cellophanes and henna because they coat my strands and make them appear more dense. I don't have that effect now that I have done a couple of washes with the Dreamhair.  My hair is definitely silky and straight.  

I'm going to do a treatment with my Biolage cera-repair conditioner and see how that works out for me.  

I'm 7 months post textlax and this was my 4th or 5th BKT.  The other thing that was different about DH for me is that it was WOW right after the treatment, but not so much after a couple of washes. My experience has been the opposite with the other BKTs I've done.  My hair would look nice after the treatment, but I would get the WOW effect after the first wash.

ETA: My hair is super shinny, the cuticle feels smooth like spun silk. I have fine hair so I like a little body left in my hair.

*ETAA: Update

I pre-pooed while working out with Elucence protein (I forget the exact name)

Then I shampooed with Millcreek Keratin (1 poo)  
Then I used Millcreek Kertain while in the shower.
Used Joico leave-in reconstructor

Did a light blow dry with my ionic dryer.

I wish I had time to take a picture!

The confusion I am having with Dreamhair is that it just simply got my hair straighter 
I'm like bone straight in the shower (even my roots) in the shower.

I just do a light tousle blow dry, roots straight.

I have my body back, my hair is shinning like new money.  

Lesson learned. My hair WANTS protein now. Period. 

Only about 1/2 inch of my roots have a slight wave to them the rest straight. *


----------



## cutenss

I have to back and catch up on this thread.  Sheba1 :Rose: its OK that everybody doesn't get it.  There is just too much drama on the HF for me, which is why I don't be in it as often.  I have read/seen cruel things, and it doen't make any sense.  This BKT thread is 50 millions pages long.  A wealth of knowledge and pics.  For the start we have said "do your research" and "GOOGLE", my personal favorite.  I have answered many of PM from people.  Everything is not going to please everyone.  And then there are just flat out jealous HAGS.  Would bad mouth whateva.  And most of them that have/are, has never even tried BKT.

I am loving my BKT hair.  I cannot wait til the end of the month, so that I can do my next one.  I love BKT enough for those that don't 

OT:  Are any of you going to the Southern Meeting next year, in March.  I wuld love to meet my BKT buddies


----------



## sheba1

^^^ Oooh! I've heard talk of it but I haven't seen details.  The meet that is in ATL?  I think I can swing that


----------



## Dove56

I'm going to try to make it Cuteness! I think it'll be so much fun!


----------



## cutenss

No its the one in Birmingham.

Yes Veejee, I am planning on having a blast.  I have had a rough year, and I desperately need a vacay


----------



## sheba1

Sounds like fun!!! March, eh?  You know that's my reveal date


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> Sounds like fun!!! March, eh? You know that's my reveal date


 
Ok then.  You know I am so wanting to see that in person.  Sounds like you need to make plan to be there.  How can I talk you into going?  I coming all the way from the Midwest to be there.   I have already requested to be off at work.


----------



## cutenss

Veejee, so I was in your fotki again  and I saw that you went to Ulta to have the Coppola done.  How was that?  I was thinking about going there to get highlights, and maybe let them to a BKT on me.  Or is it better to DIY?


----------



## sheba1

cutenss said:


> Ok then.  You know I am so wanting to see that in person.  Sounds like you need to make plan to be there.  How can I talk you into going?  I coming all the way from the Midwest to be there.   I have already requested to be off at work.



No coercion necessary   I can work it out


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> No coercion necessary  I can work it out


----------



## otegwu

Just wanted to say Ive read the WHOLE thread, and it, took me 4 long days!, 

Ive found every single post from all the ladies very helpful in aiding me make an informed decision about doing the BKT, I don't necessarily think that the negativity has anything to do with being a 'hater' or mean spirited, I truly think that those individuals are supporting people like me to make the best decisions.

If all the comments where positive then I would have jumped in head first, but from peoples experience (which seem to have some kind of correlation/ trend ), I am aware that there could be some downfalls, and I prepare myself accordingly. 

A support thread cant just be telling us how good something is, as it would be very one sided, the negative sides are just as important for people who haven't tried and are thinking about it. 

At the end of the day their experiences is just as relative as those who have had great results

I hope those who haven't had the best experience with BKT continue posting , as well as those who have, so that ladies in the future have a well rounded view, like I have.


----------



## lilikoi

Muse said:


> You did a great job on your hair! I can't wait to order a big bottle of Dream Hair.
> 
> I found the Dream Hair ingredients on Ebay and Fab confirmed they are correct:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Ingredients:**[FONT=&quot]
> aqua, cetyl, alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed, collagen, hydrolized keratin, poliquaternium 7, dimethicone, mineral oil, fragrance, mica, citric acid, cyclopentasiloxane, dimethiconol, theobroma cacao (cocao extract), methyichloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone and ci16140, ci42090, ci16255[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dream-Hair-Braz...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ef9e1113



Thanks for the info! However, do you notice a little _something_ missing?:
*WHERE ON EARTH IS THE FORMALDEHYDE!*

I just don't understand these companies...Do they really think we're that dumb?


----------



## Eisani

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh stop lying
> 
> You older than me and I got some.


Hater. I found one not too long ago and thankfully that's it. Genetics are a MF'er!!


----------



## deborah11

I'll ask this question again and maybe someone knows the answer. After applying the BKT, would it cause damage to your hair if the flat iron temperature is too low or not sufficient to melt the treatment into your hair strands. Someone else in a previous post mentioned that it would cause damage to your hair if sufficient heat is not used (can't find that post right now)  and I am wondering what kind of damage it would cause, if anyone knows. Thanks. I BKT'ed my bangs only and bangs feel slightly coated but does have body and some shine. I am wondering whether temp was too low. I used 360 degrees and about 3-4 pull thru(s).


----------



## chesmi

lilikoi said:


> YAY! I learned how to post pics! (see, I can follow instructions!). I'll make sure I reduce the size next time I post.
> 
> So this was my DreamHair BKY experience.



wOw lilikoi, thanks for that! Now that's what I'm talkin' bout, your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## lilikoi

deborah11 said:


> I'll ask this question again and maybe someone knows the answer. After applying the BKT, would it cause damage to your hair if the flat iron temperature is too low or not sufficient to melt the treatment into your hair strands. *Someone else in a previous post mentioned that it would cause damage to your hair if sufficient heat is not used* (can't find that post right now)  and I am wondering what kind of damage it would cause, if anyone knows. Thanks. I BKT'ed my bangs only and bangs feel slightly coated but does have body and some shine. I am wondering whether temp was too low. I used 360 degrees and about 3-4 pull thru(s).




I think the post you're referring to cautioned against not using enough *product*. The main problem if you don't use enough heat is (1) your hair won't look/fell right and (2) the treatment won't take and will rinse off next time you wash. Most BKT formulations are mostly un-harmful (to your hair, at least) and even beneficial (protein, emollients, silicones, etc) ingredients. The exception, of course, is the formaldehyde, which poses a health hazard upon prolonged/chronic dermal exposure or inhalation exposure. It could also cause allergic reactions in some people.

So, if you haven't washed the product off you might want to try a few more passes at a higher temp. But err of the cooler side of 400 degrees if your hair is relaxed...IMO the extremely high temps used in this process pose a considerable risk of damage if you're not careful.


----------



## RootPunch

deborah11 said:


> I'll ask this question again and maybe someone knows the answer. After applying the BKT, would it cause damage to your hair if the flat iron temperature is too low or not sufficient to melt the treatment into your hair strands. Someone else in a previous post mentioned that it would cause damage to your hair if sufficient heat is not used (can't find that post right now) and I am wondering what kind of damage it would cause, if anyone knows. Thanks. I BKT'ed my bangs only and bangs feel slightly coated but does have body and some shine. I am wondering whether temp was too low. I used 360 degrees and about 3-4 pull thru(s).


 
Not sure of what damage it would cause if sufficient heat not used, but I do know it's enuf heat should be used to "set" the formaldehyde, otherwise it would be pointless. Apparently, the temperature to change the polymers (in the 'non-formaldehyde' versions) into formaldehyde is about 320 to 399 degrees.
I didn't find any research on temperature needed for formaldehyde to seal around a substance (it probably doesn't exist), but I deduced that it should at least be the max temp that makes the by-product (formaldehyde) in the first place. 

Of course, this is JMO. I personally used the flat iron on the full monty, 450! with enuf passes so that I no longer felt the product on the strands..... but I know my hair can take it, if not done frequently.
 HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I added an update to my confused post last night.


----------



## NerdSauce

So I've been reading this thread for a while, and I've gone back and forth on the issue (not in an I'm-not-feeling-BKT way, in an I'm-not-in-the-mood-for-straight-hair way.) I'm pretty sure I want a formaldehyde free version, but the Dreamhair accounts are haaaaaard to ignore.

I'm a type four natural. I don't want permanent altering of my curl pattern. My hair is not heat sensitive, but it IS color sensitive. I'm still paying for a impulsive experiment with cheap boxed color x.x (I flat ironed a section on 450--with protectant of course. Perfect reversion.) I have naturally fine-to-random hair that if washed TOO frequently will get over moisturized, though this is generally not an issue with this cold weather. I believe that the problem areas of my strands (the ends) are the result of that stupid stupid color.

I want BKT for control (or elimination) of single strand knots and shredded strands, and for easier winter styling. I've probably cut off four inches of hair this year >:[ Even with tweaking to my regimen to try to remedy my issues. I think i've gotten my hair pretty much figured out but I'd like a little insurance, just until the summer. From Sheba1 and other's accounts I believe it could help, but at this point the information is overwhelming, though appreciated.

I want to ask... what was your favorite formaldehyde free brand, where might I be able to buy just a few ounces of it, and if you prefer a formaldehyde brand vastly over it, why? 

I promise I'm not just being lazy, lol.

Also I'd like to thank the contributors to this thread for putting their accounts out here, and in such a detailed manner.


----------



## Eisani

sheba1 said:


> Guys, what is so different about us?
> 
> I was reading through that BKT Pros and Cons thread and some ladies are having real trouble.  I mean exploding strands and all kinds of stuff   Mystic said her hair is thinning from just two treatments and is near ruined.  So what's different about us?  What's the common factor in those who's hair thrives on BKT and those who's hair crumbles?
> 
> I don't know if my hair was heat sensitive or not; I'd only straightened my healthy hair once before BKT.  I know my hair looked a hot mess when I had a relaxer but that was 15 years ago and I didn't know a thing about hair.  My strands are extremely fine... Like extreme.  No one would ever accuse me of having strong or indestructable hair; it's always been fragile.  And my Mom was shocked that it's grown as long as it has.  You can see from my siggy that it's not all that long, yet, but she's amazed.  Because the only time my hair ever grew past my shoulders was when I had a curl (as a youth).
> 
> So what is it??  My hair is fragile and fine and, as far as I know, it can't take heat all that well.  Anyone's hair thriving on BKT that used to be protein sensitive?  Are these other folks protein sensitive? Heat sensitive?  Some strange combination of the two?  Because, I'm telling you, it's killing me that my sisters are having so much trouble.  And I feel so very sad, because I know many of them were inspired to try the treatment because of the success my own hair has experienced with BKT.
> 
> I'm serious, I went to search and destroy on my ends the other day and my hair and it's like my hair doesn't know what a split is, right now.  I really want to know why.  Am I just lucky?  That can't be it...
> 
> Is it that some changed their reggies to incorporate more protein after the BKT?  While others who'd thought their hair protein sensitive shied away and did moisture moisture moisture?  Maybe BKT not only allows our hair to handle more protein... maybe our hair requires it after.  I dunno... I'm open to thoughts and ideas from anyone who wants to try to figure this out with me.  I'm so sad right now.


I haven't changed anything in my regimen, other than making sure I'm using all, all-natural products whereas before I kind of mixed and matched. I haven't had any problems, nor has my daughter. Mind you, I've only done my hair twice, both times with Dream Hair. I have no plans of trying another brand. DD's hair is was already super soft but it's so soft now, it won't hold curls for very long. She doesn't care though, she still swings and flings . 


lilikoi said:


> So this is why I'm posting: *It seems like the common link among the people not so thrilled with BKT is RELAXED HAIR. *Frankly, even after my mostly positive Dream Hair experience I was slightly underwhelmed. I just kept thinking: "what's the point?" my hair is already straight and the roots are still crunchy. In fact, I got very positive results a few weeks before my first BKT  just using Aphogee protein treatment followed by green tea spray and curling iron (with and iron that now seems COLD compared to the heat from the babyliss titanium nano I used for the BKT). It was a lot cheaper, less labor intensive, less traumatic and DID NOT DAMAGE MY HAIR!
> Don't get me wrong-I still think BKT has potential for me, but I'll wait until I have a lot more new growth. This post has inspired me to attempt to go natural ( I'm really bored with relaxing) and I had hoped that BKT would be the best option to ease the transition...But, maybe not.


Interesting observation. Have any naturals or long-term stretchers reported anticlimactic results?


----------



## Eisani

NerdSauce said:


> So I've been reading this thread for a while, and I've gone back and forth on the issue (not in an I'm-not-feeling-BKT way in an I'm-not-in-the-mood-for-straight-hair.) I'm pretty sure I want a formaldehyde free version, but the Dreamhair accounts are haaaaaard to ignore.
> 
> I'm a type four natural. I don't want permanent altering of my curl pattern. My hair is not heat sensitive, but it IS color sensitive. I'm still paying for a impulsive experiment with cheap boxed color x.x (I flat ironed a second on 450--with protectant of course. Perfect reversion.) I have naturally fine/random hair that if washed TOO frequently will get over moisturized, but somewhat recently I'd been having over-protein issues (from trying to get my hair back in balance.) They're starting to be resolved--I wouldn't bkt until they're under control.  That little essay is for some background on my hair, lol.
> 
> I want BKT for control (or elimination) of single strand knots and shredded strands, and for easier winter styling. I've probably cut off four inches of hair this year >:[ Even with tweaking to my regimen to try to remedy my issues. I THINK I've mostly figured them out (i think it's mostly to do with the crap color falling out), but I'd like a little insurance. I probably won't BKT in the summer. From Sheba1 and other's accounts I believe it could help, but at this point the information is overwhelming, though appreciated. I want to ask... what was your favorite formaldehyde free brand, where might I be able to buy just a few ounces of it, and if you prefer a formaldehyde brand vastly over it, why?
> 
> I promise I'm not just being lazy, lol.
> 
> Also I'd like to thank the contributors to this thread for putting their accounts out here, and in such a detailed manner.


I'm a 3c/4a and Dreamhair hasn't permanently altered my curl pattern at all. Mind you, I've only used it twice, but check w/Cutenss. I believe she still has all her curls as well. I have some pics in a thread I started back in October. I'll find it and bump.


----------



## Muse

lilikoi said:


> Thanks for the info! However, do you notice a little _something_ missing?:
> *WHERE ON EARTH IS THE FORMALDEHYDE!*
> 
> I just don't understand these companies...Do they really think we're that dumb?



That's true. I looked up a bunch of ingredients and the synonyms for formaldehyde and it is missing from their ingredients. I wonder if they mention it separately from the ingredients on the bottle, like this: 

*The ingredients are as follows:*
aqua, cetyl, alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed, collagen, hydrolized keratin, poliquaternium 7, dimethicone, mineral oil, fragrance, mica, citric acid, cyclopentasiloxane, dimethiconol, theobroma cacao (cocao extract), methyichloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone and ci16140, ci42090, ci16255

Dream Hair Keratin Therapy contains only 0.02% formaline

http://www.salonhive.com/keratin-dream-hair-kit.html

It's kinda hard to tell until I get the bottle myself.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My hair is a protein addict...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

NerdSauce said:


> So I've been reading this thread for a while, and I've gone back and forth on the issue (not in an I'm-not-feeling-BKT way, in an I'm-not-in-the-mood-for-straight-hair way.) I'm pretty sure I want a formaldehyde free version, but the Dreamhair accounts are haaaaaard to ignore.
> 
> I'm a type four natural. I don't want permanent altering of my curl pattern. My hair is not heat sensitive, but it IS color sensitive. I'm still paying for a impulsive experiment with cheap boxed color x.x (I flat ironed a section on 450--with protectant of course. Perfect reversion.) I have naturally fine-to-random hair that if washed TOO frequently will get over moisturized, though this is generally not an issue with this cold weather. I believe that the problem areas of my strands (the ends) are the result of that stupid stupid color.
> 
> I want BKT for control (or elimination) of single strand knots and shredded strands, and for easier winter styling. I've probably cut off four inches of hair this year >:[ Even with tweaking to my regimen to try to remedy my issues. I think i've gotten my hair pretty much figured out but I'd like a little insurance, just until the summer. From Sheba1 and other's accounts I believe it could help, but at this point the information is overwhelming, though appreciated.
> 
> I want to ask... *what was your favorite formaldehyde free brand, where might I be able to buy just a few ounces of it*, and if you prefer a formaldehyde brand vastly over it, why?
> 
> I promise I'm not just being lazy, lol.
> 
> Also I'd like to thank the contributors to this thread for putting their accounts out here, and in such a detailed manner.


 
Hi NerdSauce. I use a formaldehyde-free brand called Keratina. I don't know of anyone else who uses this brand, but I really like it and I don't want to experiment with anything else. 2oz bottles of most brands are sold on eBay and that is more than enough for a treatment - unless you have waistlength hair.

Just remember the accounts of what can happen to damaged hair - in your case, your ends - before jumping in. Best wishes for your hair, no matter your ultimate decision!


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hair is a protein addict...



Keratin treatments such as Joico K-pak made my hair hard before BKT. I am going to try it now after having BKT done and see if I feel a difference.

How did your hair respond to protein before BKT?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Keratin treatments such as Joico K-pak made my hair hard before BKT. I am going to try it now after having BKT done and see if I feel a difference.
> 
> How did your hair respond to protein before BKT?


1st be careful with the K-Pak, it has Sodium Chloride in the ingredients. I might use it one day in spite of the salt.

My hair liked protein before the BKT. I have fine hair and I needed the protein to help keep my strands strong. My hair also does not mind heat. It's is very heat tolerant. I used to get the silky presses in Los Angeles, and I know that hair was smoking hot and the stylist would complain because my hair would burn them! LOL

Perhpas that's why my hair likes BKT. I did a Textlax originally (Back in May). But I'm going to just let that grow out. I see its not needed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm natural (transitioning - 2 yrs with 2 inches of relaxed endz or heat damaged, i dunno ).  

I bkt'd using Softliss in July.  Now, I did have some breakage - which i reported- of my ends which were about 2 inches in length.  This coincides with the amount of relaxer remaining in my hair.  Go figure. *raises eyebrow*

I've been pleased with my bkt'd hair.  I haven't experienced any more shedding ( i seemed to be shedding at one point, but i upped my protein/moisture balance and that did the trick) and my hair is thriving.  

Mind you, i only bkt'd ONCE.  

I thought I would do it again in December, but now i'm not so sure.  My hair is doing fine without it and it seemed to be what I needed during the summer to help with reversion.  I'm playing it by ear and I'm looking forward to my next treatment.  

I will not trim my endz until i've gone 2 inches past my goal of bsl.  Until then, i'll just dust when necessary, which hasn't been very necessary.

I'm really happy that i've incorporated ayurveda back into my reggie.  i've been rinsing with coffee/fenugreek and dcing with amla, brahmi and maka in silicon mix and my hair is rinsing straight with a slight wave.   I was so surprised by this.  It was like I bkt'd all over again.  Detangling is a breeze.  Shedding and breakage is minimal, nonexistant.

I'm not really surprised by the differing views, because that goes with anything and everything on this board.  There are some saboteurs, but I think most of them have been banned/muzzled.   Hoo-Rayayayayayay, Mods!

I just keep it moving, knowing what works for me, works for me - and you ain't gonna rain on my parade, or my hair, 'cause it's too pretty- but since it's bkt'd it won't matter no way .




Eisani said:


> I haven't changed anything in my regimen, other than making sure I'm using all, all-natural products whereas before I kind of mixed and matched. I haven't had any problems, nor has my daughter. Mind you, I've only done my hair twice, both times with Dream Hair. I have no plans of trying another brand. DD's hair is was already super soft but it's so soft now, it won't hold curls for very long. She doesn't care though, she still swings and flings .
> 
> Interesting observation. Have any naturals or long-term stretchers reported anticlimactic results?


----------



## lilikoi

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *i've been rinsing with coffee/fenugreek and dcing with amla, brahmi and maka in silicon mix and my hair is rinsing straight with a slight wave.   I was so surprised by this.  It was like I bkt'd all over again.*




I'm very interested in this!

I'm just finding out about ayurveda, herbs , etc. Would you mind sharing a your "recipes" and procedures in a little more detail? If this is considered off topic in this BKT support thread you can PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No prob, Lilikoi~
I've been using ayurveda since I decided to transition, well, about 6 months into it.  I stopped because I wasn't sure if it would work with bkt.  Sheba and others reassured me that it would, so I was read-to-go.  

I pick up my powders locally.  I mixed all of the 'veda powders into one container and take about 2 tblspns and mix into a salt-free conditioner of choice.  (I used a conditioner with salt and it really stripped my hair!)  I'll add a little amla and coconut oil into the mix and leave it in overnight.  I'll rinse with conditioner or sulfate-free shampoo, if needed.

As a leave-in, I'll go with plain brewed coffee, followed by fenugreek rinse (boiled water with a tspn of fenugreek powder).  That's it.  Very simple.  If you need more info, pm me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This thread helped me to decide today no more relaxer fore me.  I guess you can say I’m transitioning. Especially with Dream hair at my disposal! That stuff got my hair so straight I didn’t know what was going on, I got confused!  

I have an entire Mizani Butter Blend kit (huge bottles used once) with both a regular and a mild relaxer to sell soon.


----------



## lilikoi

Ediese said:


> WOW!! Thanks for all the pics. I am in awe over the after pictures. It looks like a different head, and I can definitely see your swang.
> 
> What kind of camera are you using? What's the setting? Those closeup shots are awesome.



Sorry, I forgot to reply!

I used a Canon PowerShot A480 10 MP, it was on Auto focus for all pics. I used the macro setting (little flower icon) for the close up pics. It's a bottom of the line Canon (currently $102 on Amazon) I got in a hurry to replace my older Canon, which broke right before a trip. 

This one is OK but sluggish (takes a few second to recover after a flash pic) and sometimes takes blurry pics on auto-focus (irritating). But the quality of the pics when it does work is fantastic! I'm on the market for a faster, smarter Canon (I LOVE Canon!). Still researching, though...


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> That's true. I looked up a bunch of ingredients and the synonyms for formaldehyde and it is missing from their ingredients. I wonder if they mention it separately from the ingredients on the bottle, like this:
> 
> *The ingredients are as follows:*
> aqua, cetyl, alcohol, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed, collagen, hydrolized keratin, poliquaternium 7, dimethicone, mineral oil, fragrance, mica, citric acid, cyclopentasiloxane, dimethiconol, theobroma cacao (cocao extract), methyichloroisothiazolinone, methylisothiazolinone and ci16140, ci42090, ci16255
> 
> Dream Hair Keratin Therapy contains only 0.02% formaline
> 
> http://www.salonhive.com/keratin-dream-hair-kit.html
> 
> It's kinda hard to tell until I get the bottle myself.




0.02%??  Are you sure?  That would legally make Dreamhair a formaldehyde "free" product.


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> *0.02%?? * Are you sure?  That would legally make Dreamhair a formaldehyde "free" product.



That's the percent I copied and pasted from the link. It's 2%, they are wrong. It would be absolutely perfect if it was only 0.02% and still did this good of a job on our heads.


----------



## beana

I got caught in the rain today without an umbrella afterwork... my hair did not poof, it did not tangle (like it usually does), it kinda just layed there
I just combed it out and was pleasantly surprised, 100% problem free and smooth. 

If i could only get past the breakage i get immediately after BKT and these frays (not all over just here and there), i would continue to use this. At this point, im gearing up for my 4th treatment (in about 6-7 weeks) because my hair has been so well behaved since my first wash. I prefer Dream Hair over Softliss by a miliion %, my hair NEVER felt this good with softliss. I'm happy i decided to give Dream Hair a go, because i like how its working for me now


----------



## Muse

beana said:


> I got caught in the rain today without an umbrella afterwork... my hair did not poof, it did not tangle (like it usually does), it kinda just layed there
> I just combed it out and was pleasantly surprised, 100% problem free and smooth.
> 
> If i could only get past the breakage i get immediately after BKT and these frays (not all over just here and there), i would continue to use this. At this point, im gearing up for my 4th treatment (in about 6-7 weeks) because my hair has been so well behaved since my first wash. I prefer Dream Hair over Softliss by a miliion %, my hair NEVER felt this good with softliss. I'm happy i decided to give Dream Hair a go, because i like how its working for me now



Beana,

Were you using Softliss exclusively before Dream Hair? I wonder if using Dream Hair will stop the breakage going forward. Could be a brand issue perhaps?


----------



## Muse

Last night I washed for the 1st time after my 2nd Dream Hair treatment and it DOES get better with each treatment! I used Elucence clarifying shampoo only because that stuff is so good on my scalp but it's sulfate/sodium chloride free and is pH balanced for hair. I used Matrix Sleek Look conditioner. It was even easier this time to wash my hair in one bunch rather than in sections like I had to do before these treatments. I got no tangles! A little less than normal shedding (for me) and minimal breakage. I expect to get breakage until I cut off the last little bit of heat damaged/relaxed ends which I will do with the next treatment. I now have a very soft wave and spiral curls in some spots. I do have some more resistant areas in the back and on the sides but I hope they will be resolved with the next 1-2 treatments. The rest of my hair is .

I felt brave so I tried my very first rollerset to stretch out my roots and normally I could tell this would not work for my natural hair but when I took them out my hair was smooth! Today it looks like I flat ironed my hair. All I used was Lacio leave in and that's it! I also air dried in the rollers because my plan is to only use heat when I apply the treatment. I am so happy with my hair now, my confidence is through the roof! I love the fact that I can do this myself whenever I want. This treatment has however made me see how many single strand knots that I have. I am going to get them cut and hopefully going forward that will be it for me and SSKs.

*One concern I do have are my roots. Since this treatment is not suppose to touch the scalp the hair close to the roots does not get covered or protected. When I flat iron that hair gets heat applied to it. Right now it's fine but I don't know about continued use. Maybe I should not do this monthly and give the hair at the roots a chance to grow out so that they are further from the scalp and can get the treatment applied. What do you monthly appliers think?*


----------



## beana

Muse said:


> Beana,
> 
> Were you using Softliss exclusively before Dream Hair? I wonder if using Dream Hair will stop the breakage going forward. Could be a brand issue perhaps?


 

Hi Muse,
I used softliss for my first 2 treatments, my first treatment went well, and the 2nd w/ softliss didn't go so well.

I used Dream Hair for my 3rd (latest) treatment but experienced a lot breakage up until i washed and conditioned my hair. I was almost completely turned off and thought BKT didn't work for my hair in general (i thought i was going to have another softliss breakage experience). I have decided to do another Dream Hair treatment, and this time i will wash it out within 48 hours since my hair seems to "correct" itself afterwards. since washing and DCing, i have noticed that i lose less hair during daily combing, my hair doesn't go crazy in the rain, and my 3b/c patch in the back doesnt shrink and snap off as easy anymore. 

I am hoping that washing sooner after applying the BKT will help remedy that inital breakage i experience. 

PS I know Dream Hair is a one day formula, but i honestly don't think i have it in me to do my hair _again_ that same day lol. i'll have to wait at least until the next morning to do anything.


----------



## sheba1

^^^ If breakage is an issue in between application and wash I think you should wash immediately after treatment, DC and then protective style until you have time to style.  Maybe a bun?

I'm glad you're feeling better about BKT.  Maybe you should do an update post in the BKT pros and cons thread and share what's worked to alleviate some of the issues you had stated.


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, Muse, I think that's a really good idea.  After I had the initial results I wanted with my hair, I saw no need to BKT any more than once every 2 months or more.  It was over 4 months before I BKT'd my leave out hair for my sew in.

I  that you can experience the death of those SSKs... they were doing a number on my hair, as well.

I don't recommend it for anyone else, but I get all of my hair protected with the BKT when I apply.  Right up to the ruht, as my Grandmom would say. lol


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Muse, I think that's a really good idea.  After I had the initial results I wanted with my hair, I saw no need to BKT any more than once every 2 months or more.  It was over 4 months before I BKT'd my leave out hair for my sew in.
> 
> I  that you can experience the death of those SSKs... they were doing a number on my hair, as well.
> 
> I don't recommend it for anyone else, but I get all of my hair protected with the BKT when I apply.  Right up to the ruht, as my Grandmom would say. lol



I keep freaking out thinking this feeling won't last longer than a week, lol. I also am starting to revisit poos, cons, and leave ins that didn't work for me before and they are just lovely now! I kinda wish I didn't give away that big bag of products to the Salvation Army now, oh well.


----------



## Muse

beana said:


> Hi Muse,
> I used softliss for my first 2 treatments, my first treatment went well, and the 2nd w/ softliss didn't go so well.
> 
> I used Dream Hair for my 3rd (latest) treatment but experienced a lot breakage up until i washed and conditioned my hair. I was almost completely turned off and thought BKT didn't work for my hair in general (i thought i was going to have another softliss breakage experience). I have decided to do another Dream Hair treatment, and this time i will wash it out within 48 hours since my hair seems to "correct" itself afterwards. since washing and DCing, i have noticed that i lose less hair during daily combing, my hair doesn't go crazy in the rain, and my 3b/c patch in the back doesnt shrink and snap off as easy anymore.
> 
> *I am hoping that washing sooner after applying the BKT will help remedy that inital breakage i experience.
> 
> PS I know Dream Hair is a one day formula, but i honestly don't think i have it in me to do my hair again that same day lol. i'll have to wait at least until the next morning to do anything.*



This is a good observation, Beana. I will remember this if I start to get increased breakage, rinse out sooner. 

I hear you on not washing out immediately! I was sooooo tired after doing it. Both times I kept it in for 4 days because I didn't even want to run a comb through my hair after all that. I think I will start washing out after 2 days though because after 4 I start to look helmet head-ish anyway. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pet

So, I haven't done BKT treatments in a while.  I'm really liking the results everyone is getting from Dreamhair!  I have done two BKT treatments with QOD Gold, and the first one went great, but starting two weeks after the second treatment I have been experiencing a huge amount of shedding.  This shedding started back an August, and even though it's getting better now, my hair is still not back to normal.  I'm thinking since my hair wasn't use to QOD that that was the reaction.  I'm really itching to try Dreamhair, but I do not want to make the problem worse.  Has anyone experienced either major breakage or shedding after using BKT treatments? Have you completely given up on the idea?


----------



## Love Always

Has anyone tried Lasio or Global? if anyone has tried either of the two can you share your experience with them.


----------



## MarieB

I waited 2 days on the wash-out with Dreamhair because I, too, was way too tired to even want to deal with it the first night. Then I got called in to work unexpectedly the next day, so I had to wait until I got home. Dreamhair is sooo much better than Softliss, IMO. I almost wish I had never spent the money on Softliss to begin with, but at least it gave me the opportunity to practice my BKT technique. I used to be so-so, but now I'm practically a ninja of the flatiron..!


----------



## MarieB

Nisha619 said:


> Has anyone tried Lasio or Global? if anyone has tried either of the two can you share your experience with them.


 
Nisha, I haven't tried the Lasio, but I did the Global in October, I think (so many BKT's, I can hardly keep track), and I liked it. I tried the Dreamhair about 6 weeks later because I got a good deal on it, and wanted to compare. The Global was pretty good, but the Dreamhair made my hair feel silkier and lighter. With the Global, my hair felt pretty coated before the first wash, but then I might have been a little heavy-handed. I did like the end result, but, like many others have already stated, I liked the Dreamhair better. HTH.


----------



## lilikoi

This is driving me crazy: _*Why do you have to wait even a day (let alone 4!) to wash your hair after a BKT? (!)*_

I've searched high and low and can't find a _logical_, _scientific_ justification for this. There are so many misconceptions about BKT: What it does; How it does it; Which ingredients/processes do what, etc.  I have a pretty solid understanding of the process along with a few nagging doubts (will save these for a different post). I understand the need to apply high heat, the role of the formaldehyde (forms keratin crosslinks, also can polymerize at high heat and coat the hair, makes the treatment last) and the no sodium chloride/chlorine afterwards (will break the protein crosslinks facilitated by the formaldehyde and heat). But I don't see the logic of waiting any longer than it takes to cool the hair before you can wash. I mean, the reaction took place, the reagents are dry (heck-they're actually _baked_ onto the hair), nothing's going on! The fact that some of these treatments are washed within an hour of flatironing reinforces my suspicion that the long wait is just a self-perpetuating myth. 

So, please, if anyone finds a technical explanation for this (none of that ambiguous "treatment needs to _set_" baloney) I'd love to hear it!!!


----------



## sheba1

You don't have to, Lilikoi, you can wash immediately after application with Softliss, Dreamhair and the new OK Keratin formula.

Here's a vid of the regular salon app with Softliss:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E

I've been washing same day, if I want with Global with no problems and it's not even a same day wash formula.  No biggie.


----------



## lilikoi

sheba1 said:


> You don't have to, Lilikoi, you can wash immediately after application with Softliss, Dreamhair and the new OK Keratin formula.
> 
> Here's a vid of the regular salon app with Softliss:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E
> 
> I've been washing same day, if I want with Global with no problems and it's not even a same day wash formula.  No biggie.



Thanks for the reply, Sheba1. 

It just bothers me that there are literally _thousands_ of google hits telling people to wait to wash and _Zero_ references explaining why. But, anyway, it's good to know the rule doesn't apply to Dream Hair (even though my ebay instructions said to wait 2 days...).


----------



## chesmi

You ladies are getting me *so* excited. I can not wait to do this.

Lilikoi - Can't say it enough, you're hair looks f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s! Thanks for the blow-by-blow photo shoot.

My reasoning for the use of a relaxer was to mainly prevent sweetback of my roots. With BKT I'm hoping to rid myself of the lye, but currently I use a curling iron to straighten my hair and get the roots bone straignt. I have never used a flat iron, does it really get close enough to the roots?


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I can't wait for you to try either, Chesmi!  Your hair is 

Some people need a mini flat iron to get close enough to the root for them.  I just use my regular size one, but if the flat iron doesn't get close enough for you, I think you can go back over that area with your curling iron.  Sort of like using the root straightening tool that Brittany used to use when applying her BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My BKT update: 

I did a pre-poo while working out with JOICO Reconstructor ... it has Sodium Chloride in it  but it didn't seem to cause any reversion issues for me.

I had very little shedding. The shedding that I am having is at the line of demarcation between my textlaxed and natural hair.  FYI.  I'll just have to keep a check on that as I transition.

ETA: I totally have the body back in my hair now after my two good protein reconstructor treatments. My strands are plump and they are not so silky. I didn't needd silky, I have that naturally!! I need weight and body. I think I'm going to have to do roots only BKTs for a while. The JOICO did not cause any reversion in my textlaxed ends. They are just stick straight. 

I may be the only person who did not get the results they wanted from Dreamhair. If you have slightly course hair and want silky light hair, Dreamhair is it.


----------



## Sui Topi

Hey everyone, I posted my results using DreamHair on my color treated, otherwise natural hair. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=423580


----------



## me-T

AtlantaJJ said:


> If you have slightly course hair and want silky light hair, Dreamhair is it.


 
 you ain't never lied lol!


----------



## chesmi

Thank you Sheba!:Blush2: I seriously need a professional cut with *some* kind of style 

Ok, I just learned sumpin and this is most likely why it seems like my most recent touch-up didn't take. At Dr. Syed's site he mentions that relaxers have a shelf life of about 1 to 1 and a half year. If that's the case the relaxer I used is definitely a year old (probably older) and was probably no good. Yep, I do have breakage but it's normal breakage for when my hair is in this (need some serious tlc), state.

With that said, should I retouch the touch-up and do some serious protein reconstruction with keratin wash and condish before BKT?

 Or 

For a month, do some serious protein reconstruction with keratin wash and condish, then BKT?

:scratchch


----------



## Muse

I washed my hair this morn with Elucence clarifying poo and Redken Heavy Cream and my hair is so SOFT and MOISTURIZED. Sadly I just realized that my natural hair is SUPER porous. This is why my hair would start out so moisturized after using any DC, con, leave in, etc. and as soon as it's dry it's hard, crunchy and really dry. Tried ACV and porosity control, as well as protein reconstructors such as K-pak. This (really porous hair) of course leads to brittle hair which leads to breakage and no good length retention. I would love to be able to reach my goal w/o having to use BKT (as much as I love it) but how can I when my hair is naturally this porous?

So I know there is a lot of talk about this being the best for color treated/relaxed hair but I think the naturals with porous hair who have tried every protein/moisturizer under the sun could really benefit from BKT because this stuff actually holds it all in the hair strands. Even sealing with oil didn't keep it in for me. I mean it, my hair is porous!! Well not anymore .

BTW Sheba, have you seen Brittany's fotki lately? She added 2 new pics. Her hair has grown so much! I believe this is gonna help get me to where I wanna go. I can't wait to have my own "From NL to BSL" thread, lol!


----------



## Natural Glow

So...I just did my Dream Hair BKT and I am IN LOVE. Dream hair is like 100x's better than Softliss. I'm almost mad I even ever bought Softliss. No matter how much I used, my hair always felt coated and heavy with Softliss but with DreamHair it is so light and soft I don't even want to wash it. I'll post some pics in a min.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> I washed my hair this morn with Elucence clarifying poo and Redken Heavy Cream and my hair is so SOFT and MOISTURIZED. Sadly I just realized that my natural hair is SUPER porous. This is why my hair would start out so moisturized after using any DC, con, leave in, etc. and as soon as it's dry it's hard, crunchy and really dry. Tried ACV and porosity control, as well as protein reconstructors such as K-pak. This (really porous hair) of course leads to brittle hair which leads to breakage and no good length retention. I would love to be able to reach my goal w/o having to use BKT (as much as I love it) but how can I when my hair is naturally this porous?
> 
> So I know there is a lot of talk about this being the best for color treated/relaxed hair but I think the naturals with porous hair who have tried every protein/moisturizer under the sun could really benefit from BKT because this stuff actually holds it all in the hair strands. Even sealing with oil didn't keep it in for me. I mean it, my hair is porous!! Well not anymore .
> 
> BTW Sheba, have you seen Brittany's fotki lately? She added 2 new pics. Her hair has grown so much! I believe this is gonna help get me to where I wanna go. I can't wait to have my own "From NL to BSL" thread, lol!


Try putting porous and fine together, and then you have my hair. So now you know why I love the BKT!


----------



## cutenss

Eisani said:


> I'm a 3c/4a and Dreamhair hasn't permanently altered my curl pattern at all. Mind you, I've only used it twice, but check w/Cutenss. I believe she still has all her curls as well. I have some pics in a thread I started back in October. I'll find it and bump.


 
I have not done a BKT since October 1st-ish.  My hair, I feel is 75-80% reverted back.  I never did loose my curl pattern, and I was using nono BKT products.  That was those with sodium chloride.  I can post pics if needed.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Natural Glow said:


> So...I just did my Dream Hair BKT and I am IN LOVE. *Dream hair is like 100x's better than Softliss*. I'm almost mad I even ever bought Softliss. No matter how much I used, my hair always felt coated and heavy with Softliss but with DreamHair it is so light and soft I don't even want to wash it. I'll post some pics in a min.


 
Oh.Em.Gee.. I saw your hair.. .and girl.... if I had that hair... you couldn't tell me nuffin!!  And what kind of BSL is that... you are not BSL.. that is MBL in my book all day.  Your hair looks AWESOME. I mean had I known dreamhair was out there and with a little formaldehyde would not have stopped me and I would've never fooled with softliss!!!! Do you absolutely love the scent? How much did you use of the dreamhair? I don't wash my hair until my next regular cowash... 4-7 days after... I just love that light feeling!!! 

I really think we (LHCF ladies) need to be getting a kickback from Anna... I mean seriously... do you know how many lurkers are gonna go and probably still pay full price for it.. just off the strength of your hair!!! I don't know why they don't gear this to ethnic hair...I mean seriously. 

My mom and I were in Sally's yesterday picking up her bigen  (the only thing that covers them grays.. here in ATL and the lady was like they charge $400 for a BKT round these parts... I was like ... Do I need to get me a side hustle going on ... ... That is ridiculous.


----------



## Sui Topi

Honestly fab I'm thinking about getting the big one and doing my sister for free and all her friends' hair as a hustle. I wouldn't charge 4 hundred though lol that is so obscene.


----------



## lilikoi

*BKT Buyers Beware...(EBAY DreamHair Rip off)*

I J just got my full size bottle of DreamHair Keratin Treatment (Moroccan). I poured some out to share with a friend and then remembered that I had some left over from a  4 oz sample I got from EBAY (my first BKT). Imagine my shock when I noticed that the consistency of the solutions was different. One was thick and lumpy, like greek style yogurt, the other smooth and slightly runny like diluted sour cream. Guess which was which?







The thick one on the left came form the full size, sealed bottle I just got. On the right, the one poured from my Ebay sample. It's hard to see consistency in the picture, but trust me on this one.

It's not a super-dramatic difference, but it's significant nontheless. I would estimate a 25-30% dilution. I'm so disappointed! How can people be so dishonest! And this is a seller with 100% positive feedback! I don't remember if I ever left feedback (I hope not) but I'm gonna contact the seller and let her/him know I'm aware the samples were adulterated.

BTW, this was the dreamhair solution I used for my first application, which turned out fantastic! I remember Cuteness had asked if Dreamhair BKT could be diluted. Well, here's your answer. I was an accidental guinea pig for that experiment...


----------



## *fabulosity*

*Re: BKT Buyers Beware...(EBAY DreamHair Rip off)*



lilikoi said:


> I J just got my full size bottle of DreamHair Keratin Treatment (Moroccan). I poured some out to share with a friend and then remembered that I had some left over from a 4 oz sample I got from EBAY (my first BKT). Imagine my shock when I noticed that the consistency of the solutions was different. One was thick and lumpy, like greek style yogurt, the other smooth and slightly runny like diluted sour cream. Guess which was which?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick one on the left came form the full size, sealed bottle I just got. On the right, the one poured from my Ebay sample. It's hard to see consistency in the picture, but trust me on this one.
> 
> It's not a super-dramatic difference, but it's significant nontheless. I would estimate a 25-30% dilution. I'm so disappointed! How can people be so dishonest! And this is a seller with 100% positive feedback! I don't remember if I ever left feedback (I hope not) but I'm gonna contact the seller and let her/him know I'm aware the samples were adulterated.
> 
> BTW, this was the dreamhair solution I used for my first application, which turned out fantastic! I remember Cuteness had asked if Dreamhair BKT could be diluted. Well, here's your answer. I was an accidental guinea pig for that experiment...


 

Oh wow... I didn't even know people did that.. but I guess... dang.... craziness...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I'm glad you pointed this out for everyone. 

How old is the sample? and does anyone know if BKT has a shelf-life? Just wondering if the age of the treatment could have something to do with the consistency. Oh yeah, was the sample in a clearly marked container, or just in a generic container without the proper labeling - ingredients, etc. Certain products can get watery looking with age and/or heat.

I have bought and sold on eBay for more than a decade with a 100% rating (rare books, not hair stuff) and it would be really hard to maintain a 100% fb rating if you're dishonest. I hope the seller has a plausible explanation.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

*Re: BKT Buyers Beware...(EBAY DreamHair Rip off)*

That is scary. Using a 450 degree flat iron on what seems to have been 30% water

I'm glad that your hair turned out well. I think you should leave feedback on ebay. I read all the negative & neutral comments when I purchase anything on ebay.

There may be no negative comments because those who purchased from that seller have no point of reference.  Had you not bought the actual product & kept buying samples from the ebayer, you would be none the wiser.



lilikoi said:


> I J just got my full size bottle of DreamHair Keratin Treatment (Moroccan). I poured some out to share with a friend and then remembered that I had some left over from a 4 oz sample I got from EBAY (my first BKT). Imagine my shock when I noticed that the consistency of the solutions was different. One was thick and lumpy, like greek style yogurt, the other smooth and slightly runny like diluted sour cream. Guess which was which?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick one on the left came form the full size, sealed bottle I just got. On the right, the one poured from my Ebay sample. It's hard to see consistency in the picture, but trust me on this one.
> 
> It's not a super-dramatic difference, but it's significant nontheless. I would estimate a 25-30% dilution. I'm so disappointed! How can people be so dishonest! And this is a seller with 100% positive feedback! I don't remember if I ever left feedback (I hope not) but I'm gonna contact the seller and let her/him know I'm aware the samples were adulterated.
> 
> BTW, this was the dreamhair solution I used for my first application, which turned out fantastic! I remember Cuteness had asked if Dreamhair BKT could be diluted. Well, here's your answer. I was an accidental guinea pig for that experiment...


----------



## lilikoi

sipp100 said:


> I'm glad you pointed this out for everyone.
> 
> How old is the sample? and does anyone know if BKT has a shelf-life? Just wondering if the age of the treatment could have something to do with the consistency. Oh yeah, was the sample in a clearly marked container, or just in a generic container without the proper labeling - ingredients, etc. Certain products can get watery looking with age and/or heat.
> 
> I have bought and sold on eBay for more than a decade with a 100% rating (rare books, not hair stuff) and it would be really hard to maintain a 100% fb rating if you're dishonest. I hope the seller has a plausible explanation.



I got this sample in early November. No way for me to know how old it is. The seller explained that they pour the samples in plastic bottles themselves. It had a label with the dreamhair logo, but it was obviously printed with a cheap printer: one drop of water and it smeared all over the place.

I couldn't care less if the packaging is home-made. I understand someone buying a big bottle and selling the rest at a higher price/per ounce. I was OK with that. But the "runny-ness" of the sample didn't look accidental. When I first poured it, it looked just slightly less creamy, but then it kept spreading thinner and thinner. 

I checked my ebay account and I already left positive feedback- the shipment was prompt and I thought I got was I paid for. I had to way of knowing it wasn't the real thing...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

You can leave followup feedback.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/feedback/respond.html#leaving



lilikoi said:


> I got this sample in early November. No way for me to know how old it is. The seller explained that they pour the samples in plastic bottles themselves. It had a label with the dreamhair logo, but it was obviously printed with a cheap printer: one drop of water and it smeared all over the place.
> 
> I couldn't care less if the packaging is home-made. I understand someone buying a big bottle and selling the rest at a higher price/per ounce. I was OK with that. But the "runny-ness" of the sample didn't look accidental. When I first poured it, it looked just slightly less creamy, but then it kept spreading thinner and thinner.
> 
> I checked my ebay account and I already left positive feedback- the shipment was prompt and I thought I got was I paid for. I had to way of knowing it wasn't the real thing...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Well, I guess that pretty much rules out age. I was trying my best to give the eBayer the benefit of the doubt...but as to shelf-life, does BKT have a shelf-life? I want to know because I have a HUGE bottle and I don't plan on using it anytime soon. I do keep it in a cool place, so hopefully, that will keep it "fresh".


----------



## sheba1

I wonder if this dilution and such could be traced back to the hot and cold response so many have from their BKT experiences.


----------



## lilikoi

sipp100 said:


> Well, I guess that pretty much rules out age. *I was trying my best to give the eBayer the benefit of the doubt*...but as to shelf-life, does BKT have a shelf-life? I want to know because I have a HUGE bottle and I don't plan on using it anytime soon. *I do keep it in a cool place*, so hopefully, that will keep it "fresh".



OK, so even though I was tempted to give you a "guesstimate" 'cause I couldn't remember, I actually got up from under the covers and away from the toasty fireplace to check the label of my 1 liter dreamhair bottle to get the correct info (hope you appreciate it). It says it last 36 months! I think keeping it in a cool place it's a great idea.

And regarding the seller, right now I'm really more bothered about the dishonesty than the product quality (or lack thereof). I need to clarify that this might be a reseller. You know, one of those places that sells third party items and shares the profit. So they might be unaware of the scam. That's why I wan to communicate with them before I make a big stink.


----------



## lilikoi

naturaltobe said:


> You can leave followup feedback.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/feedback/respond.html#leaving



Thanks for the info. I will wait until I communicate with the seller to add comments. If this is a reseller it's really not their fault but they need to know what's going on.


----------



## lilikoi

sheba1 said:


> I wonder if this dilution and such could be traced back to the hot and cold response so many have from their BKT experiences.




I thought about this but then remember that my best BKT experience was the first, using the diluted sample. I hardly had any issue with fumes and my hair didn't feel coated at all! I thought it was strange how my hair just sucked up the product as I applied it. Maybe the dilution helped the hair absorb it easier by making it wetter...

And while it's scary to think there was 30% water in there, it's not such an issue because the hair is dried prior to flat ironing. IDK, I might be on to something here. It makes sense in light of my disappointing experience with Global 4%. My hair was more damaged (an looked worse) after that treatment than with the diluted dreamhair adventure. Go figure...


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I guess I'm odd because I don't measure how well a treatment does by how it looks with treatment in.  My hair always looks a mess after application with product still in... even with dream hair.  For me, the magic is always how my hair behaves after the first wash and there after.  Not how my hair behaves with the product initially applied.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lilikoi said:


> OK, so even though I was tempted to give you a "guesstimate" 'cause I couldn't remember, I actually got up from under the covers and away from the toasty fireplace to check the label of my 1 liter dreamhair bottle to get the correct info (hope you appreciate it). It says it last 36 months! I think keeping it in a cool place it's a great idea.
> 
> And regarding the seller, right now I'm really more bothered about the dishonesty than the product quality (or lack thereof). I need to clarify that this might be a reseller. You know, one of those places that sells third party items and shares the profit. So they might be unaware of the scam. That's why I wan to communicate with them before I make a big stink.


 
Thanks lilikoi! Sorry I disturbed your comfy evening for a BKT question.  

If they're smart, they'll offer a complete refund - shipping included.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jeepers, everytime I come into this thread there is something new going on!

I just want to say I have hand in hair disease since I did my Joico reconstructor treatment after Dreamhair.

Dreamhair is really good if you have hair that tends to be course. I think it can be good for my fine hair too, I just need to use it on my roots for now, and then through the length of my hair every 4 months or so. It seems to have more of a straightening effect on my hair than all the other brands I have tried before. I am thinking this is because I have had multiple BKTs coupled with the fact that I have baby fine textlaxed hair. 

No more relaxer for me. I really need to hurry up and sell this Mizani Butter blend kit while its still fresh. 

Either case, I'm a happy camper...I can use my big jug of Joico again.


----------



## Muse

naturaltobe said:


> That is scary. Using a 450 degree flat iron on what seems to have been 30% water
> 
> I'm glad that your hair turned out well. I think you should leave feedback on ebay. I read all the negative & neutral comments when I purchase anything on ebay.
> 
> *There may be no negative comments because those who purchased from that seller have no point of reference.*  Had you not bought the actual product & kept buying samples from the ebayer, you would be none the wiser.



@ bolded, exactly! I purchased my sample from ebay as well and I have done 2 treatments with it and they have been amazing but I think this is it for me and buying BKT off of ebay. You never know what you're gonna get. When I finish my sample I plan on buying directly from Dream Hair. Thanks for investigating this lilikoi and please keep us posted on the response you get from the seller (I already left positive feedback but I may follow up depending on the response you get). I'm pretty sure there's only one seller selling DH samples on ebay. My hair feels GREAT but if it's meant to be even better than this then it's time to invest a little more money.

Also, lilikoi, I would love to hear about your 1st treatment with the DH bought from the company and how it compares to the ebay sample.


----------



## Muse

I was re-watching Brittany's BKT videos on youtube and she mentioned that since she does the treatment regularly, never letting it wear off, she has no need to worry about protein/moisture balance. She said she doesn't even use a moisturizing shampoo because they don't clean her hair/scalp well (that's me). She just uses a regular one. I have been using Elucence clarifying because it cleans my scalp very well and it's gentle but it's still considered clarifying so I got kinda scared to use it weekly but since BKT my hair feels fine, no dryness. 

Anyway, do those of you who never let BKT wear off find that you don't need to worry about the whole protein/moisture balance? I hope that's the case for me because that whole balancing act is too much of a hassle!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> I was re-watching Brittany's BKT videos on youtube and she mentioned that since she does the treatment regularly, never letting it wear off, she has no need to worry about protein/moisture balance. She said she doesn't even use a moisturizing shampoo because they don't clean her hair/scalp well (that's me). She just uses a regular one. I have been using Elucence clarifying because it cleans my scalp very well and it's gentle but it's still considered clarifying so I got kinda scared to use it weekly but since BKT my hair feels fine, no dryness.
> 
> Anyway, do those of you who never let BKT wear off find that you don't need to worry about the whole protein/moisture balance? I hope that's the case for me because that whole balancing act is too much of a hassle!


I have fine hair. I need to keep up with my protein but I never have a dryness problem, in fact, I don't like to use deep moisture because I can tell it wears my BKT off because my cellophane color bleeds when I use them. I don't need the deep moisture. I just use a condish with a cone in it after my protein for slip and I'm good to go. That's my experience.  

I have to keep my protein up because of my textlaxed ends.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have fine hair. I need to keep up with my protein but I never have a dryness problem, in fact, I don't like to use deep moisture because I can tell it wears my BKT off because my cellophane color bleeds when I use them. I don't need the deep moisture. I just use a condish with a cone in it after my protein for slip and I'm good to go. That's my experience.
> 
> *I have to keep my protein up because of my textlaxed ends.*



I see. Do you think you'd need to do protein treatments if you were completely natural?

Thanks JJ


----------



## dany06

i always figured that ebay sellers are cutting their losts on nearly expired bottle or using expired bottles of BKT that still have kick. This way they would get the bottle for greatly reduced prices or free. For some strange reason I didn't really think that they were diluting them. Well,I just know my ebay purchases didn't perform as well as buying straight from the company.


----------



## Muse

dany06 said:


> i always figured that ebay sellers are cutting their losts on nearly expired bottle or using expired bottles of BKT that still have kick. This way they would get the bottle for greatly reduced prices or free. For some strange reason I didn't really think that they were diluting them. Well,I just know my ebay purchases didn't perform as well as buying straight from the company.



Good point!

ETA: What brand did you purchase from ebay and then from the company?


----------



## cutenss

I wonder why is it that on the DH website, that the different "flavors" of DH are all a different price?  BTW, it wasn't me that wanted to know about diluting DH.  But I got mine off Ebay too.  So I guess it doesn't matter now, cause it seems to have already come that way


----------



## Muse

cutenss said:


> I wonder why is it that on the DH website, that the different "flavors" of DH are all a different price?  BTW, it wasn't me that wanted to know about diluting DH.  But I got mine off Ebay too.  So I guess it doesn't matter now, cause it seems to have already come that way




I emailed DH about the price difference and the lady (Ana) told me that the Cocoa was cheaper than the other 2 because it was the most popular and they wanted to give the customers a good deal on it. It sucks because I really like Acai and am not too fond of the smell of Cocoa but it's like $70 less! So I might bite the bullet and get it since she said they all perform the same and the only diff is the smell. Don't know if I really wanna pay $70 extra just for a scent, lol.


----------



## lilikoi

cutenss said:


> BTW,_ it wasn't me that wanted to know about diluting DH_.  But I got mine off Ebay too.  So I guess it doesn't matter now, cause it seems to have already come that way



You're right--it wasn't you. My apologies my misquoting . It was Texasqt who asked about diluting Softliss (not Dreamhair) in the "BKT Beauties" forum.


----------



## lilikoi

EBAY DREAM HAIR SAMPLE UPDATE:

I'm pasting my exchange with the ebay seller, below. The first email is at the bottom). The seller has a feasible but somewhat unsatisfactory (to me) explanation for the difference between the products. I really hate making accusations without solid evidence (after all, I can't _prove_ the seller altered the product) so I'm going with my gut feeling and dropping the matter.  

I'm also telling myself to conduct my future transactions more wisely (e.g., sealed products only...)

********
I can understand your concern but I will tell you that we are not putting anything inside these bottles.  I use this product also and I know for sure they can change color from one batch to the other.
Consult a hair dresser about the batches and you will see I am right.
If you don't believe it well what can I say.
We sell these keratins and we get them from the distributor in florida and I would never alter anything like that.   I am a certified beautician and I would never sell nor apply a product that would ruin someone's hair. Dream hair is not fully thick nor watery.

I was wondering how did your hair turned out since you used it.
I can assure you that what it was inside that bottle was 100% dream hair product.

About the expiration, they have a shelf life of 12 months. When they are sold I rebottle them from the 32oz bottle so they are fresh all the time.
I am very careful of these 4oz bottles, I use a pump to take it out and weigh them so you get a little more than 4oz.

thank you

(seller)



--------------------------------------------------
From: "Lilikoi" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, December 10, 2009 4:36 PM
To: "Ebayseller" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Item #___________, Dream Hair Brazilian Keratin Treatment Moroccan 4oz

> I am not trying to "just get money" or get something for nothing. I've been buying from ebay for many years and have maintained 100% positive feedback because I keep my end of the deal. This is not a malicious or frivolous complain. I DID notice the difference between your product and that from the manufacturer. Your explanation (different batches) may or may not be accurate, but I have no way of proving that. Is there any possibility that the product is expired?
> 
> With respect to returning the product, I explained that I had used some of it, so were I to return it to you at my expense, would you then tell me I couldn't get a refund because it's used?
> 
> I HAVE given you the benefit of the doubt. That's why I didn't jump the gun and escalate this issue without first communicating with you. But please understand that right now I'm not completely satisfied with this transaction.
> 
> "Lilikoi".
> 
> --- On Thu, 12/10/09, Ebayseller <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
>> From: Ebayseller <[email protected]>
>> Subject:Item #________, Dream Hair Brazilian Keratin Treatment Moroccan 4oz
>> To: [email protected]
>> Date: Thursday, December 10, 2009, 9:57 AM
>> 
>> 
>> > Hello
>> > We get the products directly from the manufacture in
>> Florida.  We have these sample bottles so people can
>> try the product because the factory does not make smaller
>> versions only 32oz.
>> > We do NOT alter nor dilute any of our products in any
>> form.  It is very sad that you come and accuse us of
>> selling Altered products.  The colors can vary as you
>> may not know when they make the products they make different
>> batches. I have been selling keratin for a long long time.
>> > All of our products are 100% original and we do NOT
>> ALTER any of them.
>> > As stated before these products come from the
>> distributor in Florida. They come to me sealed and I
>> personally rebottle them to have them as samples of 4oz so
>> people that do not want to pay
>> > the full price of the 32oz bottle can have access to a
>> smaller amount.
>> > It is too bad that people can come and accuse somebody
>> as others do just to get money or get more product from us.
>> > If you want a refund send the unused bottles back ,you
>> would have to pay for the shipping for them. If the product
>> comes in some way different as we send it to you
>> we cannot give you a refund for it.
>> thank you
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------
>> > From: "lilikoi" <[email protected]>
>> > Sent: Wednesday, December 09, 2009 11:56 AM
>> > To: ebayseller<[email protected]>
>> > Subject: Item #________, Dream Hair Brazilian
>> Keratin Treatment Moroccan 4oz
>> >
>> >> I bought this Item (#220500564664 Dream Hair
>> Brazilian Keratin Treatment Moroccan 4oz) from you recently.
>> I paid immediately and left you positive feedback because
>> the item was shipped promptly and I thought I was getting
>> what I paid for. However, I just received a full size bottle
>> of the same product directly from the manufacturer and it
>> became apparent that the sample I got from you has been
>> adulterated. It is thiner and lighter in color than the
>> original product and has a different pH. It appears to have
>> been 25-30% diluted with water.
>> >>
>> >> This product is used in a hair treatment process
>> that uses very high flat iron temperatures. The product is
>> supposed to protect the hair from heat damage. The potential
>> for ruining somebody's hair by selling diluted product
>> (without stating so) is unconscionable!
>> >>
>> >> I am very disappointed and would like to give you
>> an opportunity to correct this before I revise my feedback
>> or escalate this to a dispute. I would like to be reimbursed
>> for my payment of $43.10 as soon as possible. If you want me
>> to return the unused portion of the product, I would do so,
>> at your expense.
>> >>
>> >> Thank you,


----------



## *fabulosity*

Wow.... 
It's getting hot in the BKT forum.. 

I got my liters from ebay... Mine are thick. Maybe it isn't diluted? Maybe it is just different batches... hmmm... don't know. 

I would hate to have a DH scandal because I don't think I'm ever buying from Ana and her $280/bottle self...   Especially from the way she flexed when I asked her for a discount for LHCF people who probably maintained the popularity of this stuff. I mean if anyone wants to deal with her... perhaps someone can reapproach her for a discount... not me.   When I google the name... we are the only forum that comes up... 

I just did a quick ebay search on ebay.. the morrocan is going for $230 for the liter... did she run all of the other ebay sellers out of town so the only place you can get it is from her.... hmm... I'm glad I got 2 liters still unopened... that should last me a mama for a good long while because this is just foolishness. I won't have to buy for a longggggggggg time and maybe the "hotness" will have wore off some and she can come back to her senses and stop trying to gauge people.


----------



## Muse

*fabulosity* said:


> Wow....
> It's getting hot in the BKT forum..
> 
> I got my liters from ebay... Mine are thick. Maybe it isn't diluted? Maybe it is just different batches... hmmm... don't know.
> 
> I would hate to have a DH scandal because I don't think I'm ever buying from Ana and her $280/bottle self...   Especially from the way she flexed when I asked her for a discount for LHCF people who probably maintained the popularity of this stuff. I mean if anyone wants to deal with her... perhaps someone can reapproach her for a discount... not me.   When I google the name... we are the only forum that comes up...
> 
> *I just did a quick ebay search on ebay.. the morrocan is going for $230 for the liter... did she run all of the other ebay sellers out of town so the only place you can get it is from her*.... hmm... I'm glad I got 2 liters still unopened... that should last me a mama for a good long while because this is just foolishness. I won't have to buy for a longggggggggg time and maybe the "hotness" will have wore off some and she can come back to her senses and stop trying to gauge people.



Wow! You are right! Just last week there were liter bottles listed for $170! Now all of a sudden they are $230. Just wow...This price shifting is not looking good. I may do the same as you Fab and buy a couple of liters before they decide to raise the price even more!

Thanks for reporting back, lilikoi. The seller sounds sincere but I don't know if that's saying much. I'll go ahead and order from the DH site next time.


----------



## TG2000

Hey everyone! I'm getting BKT'd today! She's using La Brasiliana. My eyes are really irritated and my nose is runny. Is that normal? Also,  after application, she rolled my hair and sat. Me under the dryer. I thought she was going to flat iron my "wet" hair.  She said she will flat iron my dry hair. Is that right?


----------



## texasqt

tallglass2000 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm getting BKT'd today! She's using La Brasiliana. My eyes are really irritated and my nose is runny. Is that normal? Also,  after application, she rolled my hair and sat. Me under the dryer. I thought she was going to flat iron my "wet" hair.  She said she will flat iron my dry hair. Is that right?



Yes. You have to dry your hair before flatironing.  Most directions state that you should blowdry but roller setting is not a bad alternative.


----------



## texasqt

lilikoi said:


> You're right--it wasn't you. My apologies my misquoting . It was Texasqt who asked about diluting Softliss (not Dreamhair) in the "BKT Beauties" forum.



Yep it was me because the Softliss is superthick but I'm content with the results so I won't be messing with it.  We got a good thing going - 8 months and 1 week no relaxer today!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Hi ladies. After spending days in the chlorella thread & then more days in the WL shake thread, I just don't have the nerve to read this entire thread. I'm 6 months post my curly perm. I have 3b, 4a & 4b all on my one head. I'm really interested in a no-formaldehyde formula. Can anyone give me a review on the Coppola or any other brand with no-formaldehyde that seems to work good? TIA...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I hate to post and run....but I am at work.

I would not sit under a hood dryer with the BKT solution on my hair.  That is prolonged exposure to the fumes.  I would strongly advise against that.

I'll post more later.


----------



## cutenss

tallglass2000 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm getting BKT'd today! She's using La Brasiliana. My eyes are really irritated and my nose is runny. Is that normal? Also, after application, she rolled my hair and sat. Me under the dryer. I thought she was going to flat iron my "wet" hair. She said she will flat iron my dry hair. Is that right?


 
The hair in your siggy is so pretty and lush.  Make sure you post pics of your BKT hair.  I know it is going to be gorgeous


----------



## texasqt

AtlantaJJ said:


> I hate to post and run....but I am at work.
> 
> I would not sit under a hood dryer with the BKT solution on my hair.  That is prolonged exposure to the fumes.  I would strongly advise against that.
> 
> I'll post more later.



Oooooo yea that is right.  I keep forgetting about the fumes because I haven't experienced any issues with it. Sitting under a hood dryer and having the fumes blow back in your face is an awful idea. 

TallGlass2000 - do let us know how it came out and what brand did the stylist use?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

This is good info.  I bought the Rejuvenol kit in June 2009 and I have at least 3 treatments left (maybe 4).  I figured it had a 1 year shelf life.  I need to go ahead and do my next treatment so I don't end up wasting it.  

My last BKT was 8/25/09 and I'm in curly twists (weave) for a few more days before I take them out and have them redone for another 2 months.  I may as well do a BKT & length check before the new year.




lilikoi said:


> EBAY DREAM HAIR SAMPLE UPDATE:
> 
> I'm pasting my exchange with the ebay seller, below. The first email is at the bottom). The seller has a feasible but somewhat unsatisfactory (to me) explanation for the difference between the products. I really hate making accusations without solid evidence (after all, I can't _prove_ the seller altered the product) so I'm going with my gut feeling and dropping the matter.
> 
> I'm also telling myself to conduct my future transactions more wisely (e.g., sealed products only...)
> 
> ********
> I can understand your concern but I will tell you that we are not putting anything inside these bottles. I use this product also and I know for sure they can change color from one batch to the other.
> Consult a hair dresser about the batches and you will see I am right.
> If you don't believe it well what can I say.
> We sell these keratins and we get them from the distributor in florida and I would never alter anything like that. I am a certified beautician and I would never sell nor apply a product that would ruin someone's hair. Dream hair is not fully thick nor watery.
> 
> I was wondering how did your hair turned out since you used it.
> I can assure you that what it was inside that bottle was 100% dream hair product.
> 
> *About the expiration, they have a shelf life of 12 months. *When they are sold I rebottle them from the 32oz bottle so they are fresh all the time.
> I am very careful of these 4oz bottles, I use a pump to take it out and weigh them so you get a little more than 4oz.
> 
> thank you
> 
> (seller)


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

My hair airdried after the 3rd BKT (Dreamhair Acai). Okay so I had no pics straight, but there was really no difference. I still have Oprah hair. :-(


----------



## Muse

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hi ladies. After spending days in the chlorella thread & then more days in the WL shake thread, I just don't have the nerve to read this entire thread. I'm 6 months post my curly perm. I have 3b, 4a & 4b all on my one head. I'm really interested in a no-formaldehyde formula. Can anyone give me a review on the Coppola or any other brand with no-formaldehyde that seems to work good? TIA...



I know Softliss has a lot of raves and it's formaldehyde free. I have not used it but I'm sure someone who has will chime in soon.


----------



## Muse

TheLaurynDoll said:


> My hair airdried after the 3rd BKT (Dreamhair Acai). Okay so I had no pics straight, but there was really no difference. I still have Oprah hair. :-(




Hmmm...it seems that after your THIRD treatment it should be considerably flatter. Is this any improvement in the volume at all or is it exactly the same as before BKT? 
Pretty hair BTW!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Muse said:


> Hmmm...it seems that after your THIRD treatment it should be considerably flatter. Is this any improvement in the volume at all or is it exactly the same as before BKT?
> Pretty hair BTW!


 

Well, i blame my technique more than anything. I don't have the right flatiron, it's too long. I was also heavyhanded with the DreamHair, even though I didn't think I was.

My hair is considerably looser in texture. That shiny/wavy straight section in the middle of my hair (the back shot) is from the front of my hair... which is always wavy or straight. My hair is starting to look and behave more texlaxed. I just have to keep working on the flat-iron skills and perhaps get a smaller flatiron


----------



## Keshieshimmer

*I did it!*

I applied the DreamHair Acai (bought from Ms. Fab) to a small section in my middle. I want to see how my hair reacts and if it will shead much. I am 6 months post so it is very rough and very hard to comb. 

I can COMB it now and I don't hear snagging. Its so shiny. I think I will see how it does for a few weeks.

Pre-BKT




After BKT applied and blow dry




Post flatiron at 400 degree


----------



## Muse

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Well, i blame my technique more than anything. I don't have the right flatiron, it's too long. I was also heavyhanded with the DreamHair, even though I didn't think I was.
> 
> My hair is considerably looser in texture. That shiny/wavy straight section in the middle of my hair (the back shot) is from the front of my hair... which is always wavy or straight. My hair is starting to look and behave more texlaxed. I just have to keep working on the flat-iron skills and perhaps get a smaller flatiron



You are right about it possibly being the flat iron. I find that this step could make or break the treatment! The 1st time I did it I was ironing sections that were too big. I don't think I sealed it properly. Do you use your iron on 450? I have been thinking about trying it on 430 next time.


----------



## TG2000

Hi Ladies!  I'm coming in to show my BKT's hair!  I went yesterday to receive the treatment and I was a little nervous.  The stylist used La-Brasiliana and I love it!  My hair is sooooo silky and smooth!  I was a bit worried at first because she sat me under the dryer with the product in my hair.  She told me that this will speed up the blow drying part.  The dryer had an open top.  I never seen one like that. I was under the dryer for about 7 mins.

I am a little upset though because she trimmed 2 inches of uneven hair!  I was sooooo mad!  I was able to finally claim BSL!  Oh well, now I am APL again, but without the "V" shape.


----------



## texasqt

Tallglass2000

I think you get the picture!


----------



## TG2000

texasqt said:


> Tallglass2000
> 
> I think you get the picture!


 

Thanks!  I'm really gonna when I get to BSL!


----------



## *fabulosity*

tallglass2000 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm coming in to show my BKT's hair! I went yesterday to receive the treatment and I was a little nervous. The stylist used La-Brasiliana and I love it! My hair is sooooo silky and smooth! I was a bit worried at first because she sat me under the dryer with the product in my hair. She told me that this will speed up the blow drying part. The dryer had an open top. I never seen one like that. I was under the dryer for about 7 mins.
> 
> I am a little upset though because she trimmed 2 inches of uneven hair! I was sooooo mad! I was able to finally claim BSL! Oh well, now I am APL again, but without the "V" shape.


 
beautiful!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

So ive been studying here for the last month and this is my strategy

Game plan
Im DC'ing my hair now, 
I upped my protein treatments 3 weeks ago and added infusium to my daily moisture regimen
On Wednesday im gathering 2 friends ( One to chronicle one to assit)
Im using the soft liss treatment, with an FHI flat iron between 410-430
At the wash out stage im going to go to a dominican salon and get a rollerset with a saran treatment. 

Please, add any suggestions, pitfalls etc

TIA


----------



## *fabulosity*

Damaged but not out said:


> So ive been studying here for the last month and this is my strategy
> 
> Game plan
> Im DC'ing my hair now,
> I upped my protein treatments 3 weeks ago and added infusium to my daily moisture regimen
> On Wednesday im gathering 2 friends ( One to chronicle one to assit)
> Im using the soft liss treatment, with an FHI flat iron between 410-430
> At the wash out stage im going to go to a dominican salon and get a rollerset with a saran treatment.
> 
> Please, add any suggestions, pitfalls etc
> 
> TIA


 
Process sounds good. Although you won't need the two friends..lol.. but moral support is always great. 

Things I would do if I were you....

Use the flat iron at the hottest temperature if this is your first treatment. 
Skip softliss (unless you already bought it)... go right to dreamhair.
The dominican salon is a good idea I think if you are not a good flat ironer.  But then that might be too much heat on top of heat...

But I'm sure it will come out nice!

Good luck.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Too late i bought the soft-liss, then everyone and their mother started praising DH.
But im still ok with the purchase, i would rather not have any amount of formaldehyde no matter how small. Sensitive to fumes

I was going to get the final step blowout done at the dominican salon, as a rollerset to avoid the extra heat, a rollerset done under a normal dryer not crazy burn off ur ears dominican dryers.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dream hair wins on getting my hair straight. The next time I use it, I'm going straight for the roots and I may not do the length at all. I am amazed that my roots are not wooly again by now!!  I have all my body back in my hair but its still str8.  

Dreamhair got my hair so straight, smooth and that it freaked me out at first!! LOL


I need help from Sheba or anyone who uses perm or semi-perm hair colors and BKT. I need to do something to help cover my grays.

Fab you use Shine Happy with your Cellophanes,does that help the cellophane color grab better because of the peroxide?  I think the BKT has a coating on my hair now that the Cellophane can't effectively penetrate anymore. My theory is that's this may be why the BKT washes off my grays so fast now.

Any thoughts ladies?

Good news, my hair is getting thicker. Other news, a lot of new gray is coming in.  Hey I'll be 48 next year, it's expected...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Damaged but not out said:


> Too late i bought the soft-liss, then everyone and their mother started praising DH.
> But im still ok with the purchase, i would rather not have any amount of formaldehyde no matter how small. Sensitive to fumes
> 
> I was going to get the final step blowout done at the dominican salon, as a rollerset to avoid the extra heat, a rollerset done under a normal dryer not crazy burn off ur ears dominican dryers.


 
Softliss has more fumes than Dreamhair FYI. Good luck. I'm just giving my honest opinion if I had it to do over again as a first timer I would just do Dreamhair in regards to fumes (hardly any), no heavyweight of hair or stickiness, and better shinier results. Plus it is easy to use too much Softliss... really can't use too much Dreamhair. I just can't say enough good things about it...regardless of where you get it from. But the softliss wasn't horrible... but I'd give it about a 5 now that I'm familiar BKT's and Dreamhair about 9-10. Taking away a point for price and availability.



AtlantaJJ said:


> Dream hair wins on getting my hair straight. The next time I use it, I'm going straight for the roots and I may not do the length at all. I am amazed that my roots are not wooly again by now!! I have all my body back in my hair but its still str8.
> 
> Dreamhair got my hair so straight, smooth and that it freaked me out at first!! LOL
> 
> 
> I need help from Sheba or anyone who uses perm or semi-perm hair colors and BKT. I need to do something to help cover my grays.
> 
> Fab you use Shine Happy with your Cellophanes,does that help the cellophane color grab better because of the peroxide? I think the BKT has a coating on my hair now that the Cellophane can't effectively penetrate anymore. My theory is that's this may be why the BKT washes off my grays so fast now.
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Good news, my hair is getting thicker. Other news, a lot of new gray is coming in. Hey I'll be 48 next year, it's expected...


 
Hmm... perhaps... I always clarify like two or three times before I do the cellophane/SH mix.. But I think that my hair is about burgundy brown (from black) from the cellophane never rinsing out and being sealed in by the BKT. I remember before BKTing when I would see color each wash/cowash on the shower walls...now I never see anything and my color is much much more vibrant. Anyone who sees it in person is like DANG..that's shiny hair.. 

But to answer your question we did it on my mom's grays (Colorshowers negro and shine happy).. the colorshowers didn't adhere to the grays at all .. but the part that was already BKT'ed was darker and shinier so I don't think that the BKT is preventing penetration... the grays are just resistant to like....Anything and everything.


----------



## danigurl18

In the process of doing my 2nd treatment.. I'm trying this sit under the dryer technique because I think it was too much heat last time for me.. I'll post pics as soon as I finish flat ironing


----------



## Dak

danigurl18 said:


> In the process of doing my 2nd treatment.. I'm trying this sit under the dryer technique because I think it was too much heat last time for me.. I'll post pics as soon as I finish flat ironing



With the treatment on?


----------



## danigurl18

Well I clarified and the sat under the dryer in braids instead of doing the blow dryer.. then I airdried in braids again and then sat under the dryer for about 5 min.. im following this as my guide



Mystic said:


> I did my 2nd BKT treatment 3 days ago and washed it out today. Sheba1, you are so right - the second treatment is really the charm. I hated my 1st treatment, LOL! My hair was so dry, the ends were a mess. I wasn't even going to do it again and just relax but I had nothing to do and decided to give it a second shot. This time, everything went perfectly. I have 3c hair now (from root to ends) that allows me to wash and go; the feel of my hair is amazing. I have no clue what 3c heads complain about because compare to my normal 4a hair, it is so EASY to handle and maintain. I see significant difference between my 1st and 2nd BKT.
> 
> I made a few changes from the way I did the BKT originally. This is the process I will continue to use because it worked seamlessly.
> 
> *1.* I washed my hair with the clarifying shampoo 3X. While in the shower, I plaited my hair in small parts (to accommodate the treatment one part at a time) instead of having all my hair loose. Plaiting it this way eliminates tangles and the need to blow dry.
> 
> *2.* I airdry my hair until it was about 80% dry. I undo the 1st plait, apply the BKT treatment to that section, move on to the next plait, undo then apply the treatment and so on and so on until strands had the treatment.
> 
> Because my hair was 80% dry, the comb was able to glide through my strands easier. I also applied the treatment differently this time. I didn't use a brush. I cut the top off the container bottle that had the treatment and I used a fine teeth rat-tail comb, dipped the comb into the treatment bottle (like a relaxer) and then comb the treatment through my hair. This method worked like a charm. It helped me to not get the product on my scalp and the treatment was better applied to the strands. It wasn't messy as when I used the brush.
> 
> *3.* I then comb through the treatment and if there were any excess in the comb, I wiped it off or apply it again to the ends. After that, I airdry but because it was taking a while to dry, I went under my pibbs dryer for a few minutes until my hair dry. I did not use a blow dryer at anytime.
> 
> *4.* When my hair was dry, I used my maxiglide to flatiron. I now prefer the maxiglide to my sedu because it accommodated bigger sections which allowed me to flat iron really really fast.
> 
> My hair was straighter than the first BKT application and I had no dryness issues at all. My ends are so smooth! I kept my hair in scarf at nights and during the day I combed my hair back into a ponytail and put on my half wig. Since I am not interested on wearing my hair straight, I did not worry too much about clipping up my hair during the 3-4 day waiting period.
> 
> My hair has gotten thicker now with this second treatment. The strands feel awesome from root to tips. My hair is back to its shiny normal self - it blings, LOL! I am now on my way to some serious hair growing and for the 1st time in a few months, I now can honestly say I have no intention of relaxing my hair. My edges are doing much much better with the BKT - who would have thought!
> 
> I purchased a _same day wash_ BKT for $25 so the cost is coming down, which is good. This is music to my ears.
> 
> As usual, thanks everyone for all your input in keeping info going about the wonderful world of BKT. I have pics in my fotki of my curls if you are interested. Honestly, I wish the curls I get from BKT was given to me at birth; I would never have relaxed in the first place if my hair was this manageable.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Hi ladies. I finally finished reading the thread. I decided to just go ahead & read it so I wouldn't be asking stuff that has already been covered. First of all thanks to all of you BKT pros that have stayed in it for the duration of the thread. Your information has been invaluable.

BKT is definitely in my future but I'm cornrowing under wigs until Sept/Oct of next year as well as I'm transitioning out of my curly perm. As soon as I take the cornrows out I'll be doing a BKT. I'm going to keep watching the thread. I'm not interested in straight hair really. I'm looking for a more texturized effect.

I do have 1 question. Pages back, a link was posted for some teflon tape that Dontspeakdefeat uses on her flat iron. Some of you mentioned getting it. Did any of you try it out for yourself? Also, if it works as a heat barrier somewhat on the flat iron, do you think I could wrap it around the hot ceramic/ionic rollers & get the same effect? 

TIA...


----------



## Eisani

I'm needing more Dreamhair but it is soooo not in the budget right now! Gonna have to wait a couple more weeks to purchase. I've only worn my hair straightened one time since my last treatment which was right before Thanksgiving. Sigh.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

That's another benefit of the BKT, my edges are full, I wear my hair pulled back now like its nothing!! That's really great! it makes it easy for me to workout, put on a half wig with two inches of my hair out in front and a head band, it's such a good polished look and so eeeaaasssyyy!!!


----------



## Eisani

Hey, did anyone ever chime in about henna and BKT? I need to color this hair and I just don't think a cellophane is gonna cut it. I don't want to waste time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

^^^I'm scurrd to do a henna, I'm going to look at some other coloring options. The Cellophane does not stick to my grays worth a darn now. I think its the BKT that's not allowing it to penetrate the gray.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Eisani said:


> Hey, did anyone ever chime in about henna and BKT? I need to color this hair and I just don't think a cellophane is gonna cut it. I don't want to waste time.



I quit henna because I read somewhere in this thread about it possibly being too much "protien" and causing breakage. I miss my henna. I've just been using semi-permanent color.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I tried Wen for the first time yesterday. I am going to have to try it a few more times before I form my opinion on the product. I believe it will be good to use with my Keratin filler, or my other protein reconstructors as a moisture balance treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Eisani said:


> Hey, did anyone ever chime in about henna and BKT? I need to color this hair and I just don't think a cellophane is gonna cut it. I don't want to waste time.





AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^^I'm scurrd to do a henna, I'm going to look at some other coloring options. The Cellophane does not stick to my grays worth a darn now. I think its the BKT that's not allowing it to penetrate the gray.


I miss my henna too but I am afraid to mix henna and BKT. I think it would be too much for my fine strands to bare. The BKT is going great for me so I don't want to throw anything in the mix to mess that up. 

I'm looking at semi perm / perm colors to use since I'm not going to textlax any more.  It should help the BKT adhere at the roots better.


----------



## mstar

^^ This is sad to hear that henna and BKT don't mix...I'm addicted to my henna. Oh well, I don't have any choice but to do my patch test over previously henna'ed nair, so I'll see how it turns out. Hopefully I won't go bald or anything. 

Are there any Los Angeles-area LHCF'ers doing BKT as a side hustle?  Please PM me...I'd probably trust one of you ladies with my hair more than I'd trust a salon.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I tried Wen for the first time yesterday. I am going to have to try it a few more times before I form my opinion on the product. I believe it will be good to use with my Keratin filler, or my other protein reconstructors as a moisture balance treatment.



Oh wow JJ I just tried Wen for the 1st time today. I used the tea tree. So far I really like it far better than any cowash I have done so far. I didn't use any other product and my hair felt great! I really think this product will go very well with BKT. 

Which one did you use?


----------



## sheba1

I'm gonna henna a couple times before my next BKT so I'll keep u ladies posted. I think it'll be fine, Mstar, as long as u regain ur moisture/protein balance before the next BKT.


----------



## *fabulosity*

AtlantaJJ said:


> I miss my henna too but I am afraid to mix henna and BKT. I think it would be too much for my fine strands to bare. The BKT is going great for me so I don't want to throw anything in the mix to mess that up.
> 
> I'm looking at semi perm / perm colors to use since I'm not going to textlax any more. It should help the BKT adhere at the roots better.


 
Hey Neighbor... yay ... you're transitioning to the dark side... lol.. I love BKT. I tell everyone its the best find of the year. 



mstar said:


> ^^ This is sad to hear that henna and BKT don't mix...I'm addicted to my henna. Oh well, I don't have any choice but to do my patch test over previously henna'ed nair, so I'll see how it turns out. Hopefully I won't go bald or anything.
> 
> Are there any Los Angeles-area LHCF'ers doing BKT as a side hustle?  Please PM me...I'd probably trust one of you ladies with my hair more than I'd trust a salon.


 
Hey girlie... I'm packaging up your sample now... but I really think you can do it yourself... hell... I believe I can do anything myself that doesn't involve a chemical (formaldehyde not counting..lol) Did you look at these YT's... these are my faves and I try to send them to everyone I send BKT to trying it for the first time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E&feature=related

I feel you about trusting an LHCF'er... lmao.. even if they mess you up... at least you can come put them on blast..lol.

I am really am thinking seriously about doing BKT's on the weekend in GA... I just don't know how to advertise or what kind of schedule to offer... 



sheba1 said:


> I'm gonna henna a couple times before my next BKT so I'll keep u ladies posted. I think it'll be fine, Mstar, as long as u regain ur moisture/protein balance before the next BKT.


 
UMMMMMMMM... I am waiting on your next flat iron Missy... It says in your siggy the end of December!!! lol... I'm sure you're past BSL. At least one of us got there!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Muse said:


> Oh wow JJ I just tried Wen for the 1st time today. I used the tea tree. So far I really like it far better than any cowash I have done so far. I didn't use any other product and my hair felt great! I really think this product will go very well with BKT.
> 
> Which one did you use?


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I tried Wen for the first time yesterday. I am going to have to try it a few more times before I form my opinion on the product. I believe it will be good to use with my Keratin filler, or my other protein reconstructors as a moisture balance treatment.


 
I was also very underimpressed with Wen... for all the hype and the $$$... and I tried them all.. I'd rather go get some $8 YES TO.. and keep it pushing... because the con lathers up like poo... and I think does about a good a job as wen.


----------



## sheba1

I was waiting for someone to call me out about my siggy promise. Shoulda known it woulda been you, Fab! Smile... I already took down my sew in so very soon, my friend.

Wow you think I might touch BSL? Now I can't wait to flat iron. I've given myself until March to hit it and really claim it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey Neighbor... yay ... you're transitioning to the dark side... lol.. I love BKT. I tell everyone its the best find of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie... I'm packaging up your sample now... but I really think you can do it yourself... hell... I believe I can do anything myself that doesn't involve a chemical (formaldehyde not counting..lol) Did you look at these YT's... these are my faves and I try to send them to everyone I send BKT to trying it for the first time...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E&feature=related
> 
> I feel you about trusting an LHCF'er... lmao.. even if they mess you up... at least you can come put them on blast..lol.
> 
> *I am really am thinking seriously about doing BKT's on the weekend in GA... I just don't know how to advertise or what kind of schedule to offer... *
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMMMMMM... I am waiting on your next flat iron Missy... It says in your siggy the end of December!!! lol... I'm sure you're past BSL. At least one of us got there!!!


 
Let me know. I live in Atlanta, too. BTW, you could advertise on Craigslist.


----------



## *fabulosity*

nakialovesshoes said:


> Let me know. I live in Atlanta, too. BTW, you could advertise on Craigslist.


 
Thanks!! I love CL.. but I'm scurred to have somebody coming to my house... maybe I'll just make it LHCF wide...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Good idea.

My stylist has to charge a certain price in the Manhattan salon but she will do the Rejuvenol BKT for $99 or less. She came over to flat iron my hair for $20. I gave her $30 though.

I have my own Rejuvenol BKT kit and she agreed to do my BKT at my house for $50.

Maybe you could go to them rather than have people come to your house?



*fabulosity* said:


> I am really am thinking seriously about doing BKT's on the weekend in GA... I just don't know how to advertise or what kind of schedule to offer...


 


*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks!! I love CL.. but I'm scurred to have somebody coming to my house... maybe I'll just make it LHCF wide...


----------



## *fabulosity*

naturaltobe said:


> Good idea.
> 
> My stylist has to charge a certain price in the Manhattan salon but she will do the Rejuvenol BKT for $99 or less. She came over to flat iron my hair for $20. I gave her $30 though.
> 
> I have my own Rejuvenol BKT kit and she agreed to do my BKT at my house for $50.
> 
> Maybe you could go to them rather than have people come to your house?


 
I'm such a punk ****.. I'm scared of that idea too... lmao... maybe LHCF and referrals... LMAO...somebody beating me down over a BKT at THEY house... LMAO.. that's a funny image in my head...lol...

"I told you I wanted morrocan not no damn cacao".. WHACK.. 
You know they don't play in the south..lol.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks!! I love CL.. but I'm scurred to have somebody coming to my house... maybe I'll just make it LHCF wide...


 
Guess I didn't think about that.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks!! I love CL.. but I'm scurred to have somebody coming to my house... maybe I'll just make it LHCF wide...



I think that's a good idea. There are enough of us in Atlanta to support you and word of mouth from that group will probably be cool as well. I'd just limit the interaction with strangers to a small portion of your home. I'm thinking that you should do everything in the basement and have people come in through the garage. That way no one sees the rest of your house. 

I don't think you really have to worry about someone assaulting you. My concern would be someone coming in and casing the joint (do people really say that? I think I've only heard that expression in movies ). Then you come home from work one day and everything is gone.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Okay, thanks to Fabulosity, I can make my 1st official post in this thread. Thanks again for my cacao sample. I initially planned on doing it myself, but I have no flat ironing skills and didn't own a decent hair dryer, so off to the salon I went this past Friday. My stylist is at Ulta, so she was familiar with the process. We quickly learned that the two treatments are definitely not the same. We (well she) only had enough for the front half of my hair. She applied like the Ulta treatment, which isn't as strong she told me. Long story short, most of the treatment was in the front, near my face and by the time she blow dried, my eyes were onion burning. She was burning from the back draft of the dryer. I felt bad and told her to put me under the dryer a bit. I just kept my eyes closed.  When she flat ironed, the steam that was kicking off also had my eyes burning. Regardless of our issues, the end result is lovely and soft hair that looks great.

In the future, I plan on studying the youtube videos & doing this myself. Using much less of the product and a big ole fan. I probably won't wash until next weekend. I'm hoping the 3-day rule is flexible. My stylist applied the product with a brush. Is there a better way to apply? I think the brush led to too much product being applied. Any other tips you experienced ladies might have for me. Given that the back of my hair isn't treated, how long should I wait to try this agaiin.

Edited to add pic (oops, forgot)


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think that's a good idea. There are enough of us in Atlanta to support you and word of mouth from that group will probably be cool as well. I'd just limit the interaction with strangers to a small portion of your home. I'm thinking that you should do everything in the basement and have people come in through the garage. That way no one sees the rest of your house.
> 
> I don't think you really have to worry about someone assaulting you. My concern would be someone coming in and casing the joint (do people really say that? I think I've only heard that expression in movies ). Then you come home from work one day and everything is gone.


 

So wished I lived in ATL right about now. Casing the joint (that cracks me up) Very old school police show.  I'm picturing some chick in a doo rag stealing flat irons and BKT.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think that's a good idea. There are enough of us in Atlanta to support you and word of mouth from that group will probably be cool as well. I'd just limit the interaction with strangers to a small portion of your home. I'm thinking that you should do everything in the basement and have people come in through the garage. That way no one sees the rest of your house.
> 
> I don't think you really have to worry about someone assaulting you. My concern would be someone coming in and casing the joint (do people really say that? I think I've only heard that expression in movies ). Then you come home from work one day and everything is gone.


 
This is why I love you... hilarity... you already got a plan out.. I'm thinking we could do everything on that ground level and instead of making that an office .. we'll make it a litle cozier.. perfect because it has that 2nd patio too.. BA.. you be thinking!!!! You are my first advertisement...when I do yours.. I'll put pics in the salon/vendor forum. Let's pray I can handle all that hair.

Don't underestimate assault.. I'm seen the simplest disagreements turn physical... Wouldn't believed it myself. Just depends on who you working with.



NorthernCalGal said:


> Okay, thanks to Fabulosity, I can make my 1st official post in this thread. Thanks again for my cacao sample. I initially planned on doing it myself, but I have no flat ironing skills and didn't own a decent hair dryer, so off to the salon I went this past Friday. My stylist is at Ulta, so she was familiar with the process. We quickly learned that the two treatments are definitely not the same. We (well she) only had enough for the front half of my hair. She applied like the Ulta treatment, which isn't as strong she told me. Long story short, most of the treatment was in the front, near my face and by the time she blow dried, my eyes were onion burning. She was burning from the back draft of the dryer. I felt bad and told her to put me under the dryer a bit. I just kept my eyes closed. When she flat ironed, the steam that was kicking off also had my eyes burning. Regardless of our issues, the end result is lovely and soft hair that looks great.
> 
> In the future, I plan on studying the youtube videos & doing this myself. Using much less of the product and a big ole fan. I probably won't wash until next weekend. I'm hoping the 3-day rule is flexible. My stylist applied the product with a brush. Is there a better way to apply? I think the brush led to too much product being applied. Any other tips you experienced ladies might have for me. Given that the back of my hair isn't treated, how long should I wait to try this agaiin.
> 
> Edited to add pic (oops, forgot)


 

YAY.. where is the pic? And I'm confused so did you use DH or Ulta brand? Sorry I'm slow today.



NorthernCalGal said:


> So wished I lived in ATL right about now. Casing the joint (that cracks me up) Very old school police show. I'm picturing some chick in a doo rag stealing flat irons and BKT.


 
You can always visit... I was "casing the joint" too but I got the idea.


----------



## *fabulosity*

NorthernCalGal said:


> Okay, thanks to Fabulosity, I can make my 1st official post in this thread. Thanks again for my cacao sample. I initially planned on doing it myself, but I have no flat ironing skills and didn't own a decent hair dryer, so off to the salon I went this past Friday. My stylist is at Ulta, so she was familiar with the process. We quickly learned that the two treatments are definitely not the same. We (well she) only had enough for the front half of my hair. She applied like the Ulta treatment, which isn't as strong she told me. Long story short, most of the treatment was in the front, near my face and by the time she blow dried, my eyes were onion burning. She was burning from the back draft of the dryer. I felt bad and told her to put me under the dryer a bit. I just kept my eyes closed. When she flat ironed, the steam that was kicking off also had my eyes burning. Regardless of our issues, the end result is lovely and soft hair that looks great.
> 
> In the future, I plan on studying the youtube videos & doing this myself. Using much less of the product and a big ole fan. I probably won't wash until next weekend. I'm hoping the 3-day rule is flexible. My stylist applied the product with a brush. Is there a better way to apply? I think the brush led to too much product being applied. Any other tips you experienced ladies might have for me. Given that the back of my hair isn't treated, how long should I wait to try this agaiin.
> 
> Edited to add pic (oops, forgot)


 
Oh I see it... You can wash it out before three days..

Honey your hair looks great! It's LONNNNNG.. how much did you use??

Wait a minute I'm still confused... what happened to the hair?? The lady stopped what? Get on airtran and holla at a playa..


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, NorthernCal, yeah the first time is always an experience. Ur stylist was way heavy handed. There is enough in the 2oz sample for two treatments on APL hair. Over applying is more than just a waist of product... it will make the fumes unbearable.

On ur next treatment just remember that less is more.  I like to pour a little out at a time and use my fingers, applying first at the base and then returning for a dab of product to cover the middle of the piece I'm on down. I then take a comb to remove excess and comb out the end.. return to the top and comb through. Any excess is returned to the pile.

U will get the hang of it, u'll see. And then you'll wonder why the heck it seemed so hard, at first.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Thanks ladies. I was initially going to get the Ulta treatment, but after the raves on Dreamhair, I knew this was the way to go. I couldn't pay $180 for something that wasn't going to provide fantastic results. My stylist used the whole 2oz of my cacao sample. I actually can't wait to try this on my own. I bought a dryer at the Ulta 20% off sale. I'm ready!


----------



## *fabulosity*

NorthernCalGal said:


> Thanks ladies. I was initially going to get the Ulta treatment, but after the raves on Dreamhair, I knew this was the way to go. I couldn't pay $180 for something that wasn't going to provide fantastic results. My stylist used the whole 2oz of my cacao sample. I actually can't wait to try this on my own. I bought a dryer at the Ulta 20% off sale. I'm ready!


 
Wait a minute NCG.. you paid $180 after getting the sample AND she used the whole 2 oz (which is too much BTW) and the back of your head isn't done... I'll just PM you.. I'm still confused.


----------



## Eisani

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^^I'm scurrd to do a henna, I'm going to look at some other coloring options. The Cellophane does not stick to my grays worth a darn now. I think its the BKT that's not allowing it to penetrate the gray.





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I quit henna because I read somewhere in this thread about it possibly being too much "protien" and causing breakage. I miss my henna. I've just been using semi-permanent color.


See this is my catch22. I love(d) my henna, but got tired of doing it. The last two cellophanes I've done have NOT taken to my roots. I really don't know if henna make my hair more resistant to color or what! My hair is really light, and auburn and dirty blonde don't mix  I don't want to try henna and BKT together either, but I miss my red hair! I'm going to try doing another cellophane this week. Hopefully I get the color results I want. I'm gonna have to whip out my Colorshowers OG. I've been saving it for a situation like this. I only have 6 bottles left.


----------



## naturalepiphany

Hey ladies I just wanted to share my experience with henna and bkt. Over the summer I BKT'd twice. I did the second bkt because I had hennaed about a month after doing the treatment. For the record for me henna and bkt don't mix. Henna thickens my hair and to me my henna treatment really defeated the purpose of doing the bkt. My hair was thick and shiny from the henna, but the results of my bkt were less apparent and the ease of doing and detangling my hair was no longer there. So after my second treatment I decided to let the bkt wear off before I decide to use henna again.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Wow! She definitely used too much product. I am able to do my entire head with 2 ounces of Rejuvenol and have some left in the container once done. My hair is about 1.5 inches from APL.

The one time that 2 ounces was just enough is when I let DH help me with the back. He was a bit heavy handed.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/3rd-bkt-rejuvenol-d/

When I BKT all on my own, 2 ounces was more than enough.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/

I used the technique suggest by Sheba to apply, add treatment with a color brush and use a comb to distribute, dumping the excess on the comb back into the bowl. I plan to buy a measuring bowl from th BSS this week to do my next treatment. As of now, I measure and dump it into a separate bowl.





NorthernCalGal said:


> Okay, thanks to Fabulosity, I can make my 1st official post in this thread. Thanks again for my cacao sample. I initially planned on doing it myself, but I have no flat ironing skills and didn't own a decent hair dryer, so off to the salon I went this past Friday. My stylist is at Ulta, so she was familiar with the process. We quickly learned that the two treatments are definitely not the same. We (well she) only had enough for the front half of my hair. She applied like the Ulta treatment, which isn't as strong she told me. Long story short, most of the treatment was in the front, near my face and by the time she blow dried, my eyes were onion burning. She was burning from the back draft of the dryer. I felt bad and told her to put me under the dryer a bit. I just kept my eyes closed. When she flat ironed, the steam that was kicking off also had my eyes burning. Regardless of our issues, the end result is lovely and soft hair that looks great.
> 
> In the future, I plan on studying the youtube videos & doing this myself. Using much less of the product and a big ole fan. I probably won't wash until next weekend. I'm hoping the 3-day rule is flexible. My stylist applied the product with a brush. Is there a better way to apply? I think the brush led to too much product being applied. Any other tips you experienced ladies might have for me. Given that the back of my hair isn't treated, how long should I wait to try this agaiin.
> 
> Edited to add pic (oops, forgot)


----------



## me-T

is brittany the only bkt user on you tube? i want to start, but first i need a memory card (which i keep seeing priced at over $100)


----------



## sheba1

me-T said:


> is brittany the only bkt user on you tube? i want to start, but first i need a memory card (which i keep seeing priced at over $100)



What size do you need?  I bought a two pack of 2 gigs (so a total of 4 gigs) for $18 at Wal mart.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

*fabulosity* said:


> Wait a minute NCG.. you paid $180 after getting the sample AND she used the whole 2 oz (which is too much BTW) and the back of your head isn't done... I'll just PM you.. I'm still confused.


 
Fab, my stylist charged me $65 to apply the Dreamhair sample you sent me. Had I not read your thread, I was going to do the Ulta treatment for $180 this past Friday. So you saved me some $$.

On a side note ladies, can I go back to my regular routine of moisturizing and sealing daily. I don't plan on doing my 1st wash until Saturday at the earliest. No way I'm gonna spend $65 to just go and wash my hair in 3 days.


----------



## NerdSauce

I just applied my BKT-- letting it sit before the second blow dry right now. I used a sample that I got from Fab, morroccan Dreamhair.

I used...like...every LAST DROP. I have a big (biig) head and a LOT of hair (but I'm only around shoulder length?????) , and it's applied quite thinly throughout. I'm kind of amazed-- for a while i was pretty distraught, it seemed like I wasn't going to be able to make it.

I'll post again with my results, lol...


----------



## NerdSauce

It's DONE! It's soft, it's light, and it is very fluffy.

I like it :] It's quite straight as well... It reminds me of CHI-ing my hair back in my relaxed days. (the end result, i mean.)

I'm going to try to get some pictures of the end result. I used Dreamhair as I said ^..but I won't be rinsing this out tonight, I don't think. I'll probably just put some oil/serum on it and pin it up (is that ok?) and then MAYBE if I'm not feeling too lazy I'll wash it tomorrow.

I lost a lot of hair in the process though :[ But it was hair that I knew was going to go because I had weak spots and splits (I BELIEVE it's hair that was colored several months ago and has just given up--I'm guessing because nothing seems to stop the breakage.) Also most of the splits/weakspots were very closely related to my single strand knot problem. I believe both issues exploded at the same time. Also I think the hair looked like more than it was (in a weird way) because it was straight..and the fan kept blowing it everywhere.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I'm about to put in my 5th BKT now. I always skip the naked blowdry. I let my hair airdry tonight for about an hour. It is slightly damp in some places (roots) but it's ready for the treatment. The directions said dry hair 70 - 80% and I am about there now.

I measured out 2 ounces of Rejuvenol Brazilian Keratin Treatment and expect it to be enough for my entire head (as it has been in the past). We will see in about an hour.

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/


----------



## me-T

sheba1 said:


> What size do you need? I bought a two pack of 2 gigs (so a total of 4 gigs) for $18 at Wal mart.


 
ummm... idk lol. i just googled "casio exilim memory card"

it's an EX-S10 if that helps


----------



## NorthernCalGal

NerdSauce said:


> It's DONE! It's soft, it's light, and it is very fluffy.
> 
> I like it :] It's quite straight as well... It reminds me of CHI-ing my hair back in my relaxed days. (the end result, i mean.)
> 
> I'm going to try to get some pictures of the end result. I used Dreamhair as I said ^..but I won't be rinsing this out tonight, I don't think. I'll probably just put some oil/serum on it and pin it up (is that ok?) and then MAYBE if I'm not feeling too lazy I'll wash it tomorrow.
> 
> I lost a lot of hair in the process though :[ But it was hair that I knew was going to go because I had weak spots and splits (I BELIEVE it's hair that was colored several months ago and has just given up--I'm guessing because nothing seems to stop the breakage.) Also most of the splits/weakspots were very closely related to my single strand knot problem. I believe both issues exploded at the same time. Also I think the hair looked like more than it was (in a weird way) because it was straight..and the fan kept blowing it everywhere.


 
Look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

naturaltobe said:


> I'm about to put in my 5th BKT now. I always skip the naked blowdry. I let my hair airdry tonight for about an hour. It is slightly damp in some places (roots) but it's ready for the treatment. The directions said dry hair 70 - 80% and I am about there now.
> 
> I measured out 2 ounces of Rejuvenol Brazilian Keratin Treatment and expect it to be enough for my entire head (as it has been in the past). We will see in aobut an hour.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/


 
I really need to learn how to multi-quote. How often do you BKT?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I don't have a regular BKT schedule since I sometimes wear extensions.  My last BKT was 8/25/09.




NorthernCalGal said:


> I really need to learn how to multi-quote. How often do you BKT?


----------



## mstar

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey girlie... I'm packaging up your sample now... but I really think you can do it yourself... hell... I believe I can do anything myself that doesn't involve a chemical (formaldehyde not counting..lol) Did you look at these YT's... these are my faves and I try to send them to everyone I send BKT to trying it for the first time...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFaoCfhANE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSRzZMK1q4A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E&feature=related
> 
> I feel you about trusting an LHCF'er... lmao.. even if they mess you up... at least you can come put them on blast..lol.
> 
> I am really am thinking seriously about doing BKT's on the weekend in GA... I just don't know how to advertise or what kind of schedule to offer...


Thanks for all the links! I will definitely keep them in mind for when I get to the point I can do it myself. Right now that's not an option because my blow drying & flat iron skills are beyond pitiful. 

Putting it out there again: if anyone knows a great home hairdresser in LA, please let me know. I have one friend who I'd trust, but I don't want to ask her to put up with the fumes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I did a pre-poo while running on the T-mill with Jasmine's Intense Reconstructing Hair Treatment (which doesn't seem intense to me, seems just right)  and then I co-washed with Wen SAM, used a little as a leave in and used a bit of the styling cream on my ends.  I had little to no breakage.  My hair came out soft and strong.

Its time for me to do a root touch-up on my bkt and a color. I'll do the color first, I'm trying something new a semi perm color that is supposed to cover gray well, I'll let you know if works out for me.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

All done with BKT #5.

I am still about 1.5 inches from APL.  I hope to be there before summer 2010 after a blunt trim.

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/


----------



## sheba1

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/img-0353.html
OMG!!!   

Naturaltobe, your hair is looking luxurious!!!  And it's growing like nobody's business!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thank you!!!  I think that I am finally done with my minichops.

I am having my curly twists installed in a couple of weeks.  I hope to be APL before summer.



sheba1 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/img-0353.html
> OMG!!!
> 
> Naturaltobe, your hair is looking luxurious!!! And it's growing like nobody's business!!


----------



## Ganjababy

You have retained a lot of length and your hair looks great!



naturaltobe said:


> I'm about to put in my 5th BKT now. I always skip the naked blowdry. I let my hair airdry tonight for about an hour. It is slightly damp in some places (roots) but it's ready for the treatment. The directions said dry hair 70 - 80% and I am about there now.
> 
> I measured out 2 ounces of Rejuvenol Brazilian Keratin Treatment and expect it to be enough for my entire head (as it has been in the past). We will see in aobut an hour.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/brazilian-keratin-t/


----------



## HoneyWaterfalls

Concerning *Soft-Liss*: Hi, I'm new 2 this site, I havent read all of the pages of this thread, but i did read that ur hair reverts back to normal after 3 or 4 months. so does the health of ur hair also go with it? is this treatment really a coat making our hair appear 2b healthy or does it really make it stronger? im worried that if i decided to never use the product again that my treated hair might break off. i want 2 try this really badly, pls, can someone help me out?


----------



## texasqt

HoneyWaterfalls said:


> Concerning *Soft-Liss*: Hi, I'm new 2 this site, I havent read all of the pages of this thread, but i did read that ur hair reverts back to normal after 3 or 4 months. so does the health of ur hair also go with it? is this treatment really a coat making our hair appear 2b healthy or does it really make it stronger? im worried that if i decided to never use the product again that my treated hair might break off. i want 2 try this really badly, pls, can someone help me out?



 
Good question but I really can't give you a definite answer since I haven't stopped using Softliss yet. Depending on what kind of damage you have, I'd expect for it to still be there if you allow the Softliss to wear off completely.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Okay so I fell off the BKT bandwagon because I was NOT feeling the softliss or the self application thing!! It turned my flat iron brown, did not do much for straightening the hair, and there is something about that deep cleansing shampoo that makes my hair a matted dry rough mess! But I am ready to get back on for this new year. I miss the simplicity and ease that I experienced with global (even tho that deep cleansing shampoo was only ever so slightly better) it actually did straighten nicely. Couple of question for you ladies...
1. Have there been any BKT's found that completely ( or very close to completely) straighten) the first time.
2. Any shampoos that do not matt up anyone's hair (preferably someone who experienced matting with another one).
3. Has anyone tried the kerasmooth treatment


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Naturaltobe your hair is gorgeous! Congrats on your progress.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9691646#post9691646- my girlfriend went to Dontspeakdefeat yesterday & got the BKT. She has the Marcia Teixeira.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Got the BKT done with La Brasiliana, unfortunately no great documentation of before and after. What i do have i will post after christmas( on vacation, computer access is grim) 
I was experiencing alot of breakage over the third- sixth day. 
My natural hair feels great with it, but the relaxed ends arent feeling to great, i attribute this too the heat exposure more so than the keratin itself, either way i was planning on cutting them off, so no biggie.
My hair feels coated, not in horrible way but not in a completely positive way. The hair shaft is smooth and shiny. Really smooth 
My natural texture has straightened alot in the front loosely in the back, i dont think the keratin was applied well in the back though.
I also didnt wait the 4 days i conditioned after about 24hrs.
I will be doing this again in Feb/March but with Softliss


----------



## Eisani

girlyprincess23 said:


> Okay so I fell off the BKT bandwagon because I was NOT feeling the softliss or the self application thing!! It turned my flat iron brown, did not do much for straightening the hair, and there is something about that deep cleansing shampoo that makes my hair a matted dry rough mess! But I am ready to get back on for this new year. I miss the simplicity and ease that I experienced with global (even tho that deep cleansing shampoo was only ever so slightly better) it actually did straighten nicely. Couple of question for you ladies...
> 1. Have there been any BKT's found that completely ( or very close to completely) straighten) the first time.
> 2. Any shampoos that do not matt up anyone's hair (preferably someone who experienced matting with another one).
> 3. Has anyone tried the kerasmooth treatment


I have yet to use the Softliss so I can't really compare it but in my own small amount of experience (bkt'd myself twice, dd twice) using Dreamhair, our hair got straight upon first use. I don't know you hair type, but we're 3c/4a, dd is completely natural and I have a couple inches of relaxer on the ends. Anyhoo, this is what I use and our hair gets silky straight yet when I wash, the curls are still there. As far as shampoos, I personally use Elucence Clarifying poo. It's extra gentle, doesn't leave our hair dry or matted. I believe some ladies have used ORS Aloe as well. I've had the best wash experiences using Elucence. I used the poo that came w/Dreamhair the 1st time and it made my hair TOO dry and it was difficult to blowdry. I don't have this problem w/Elucence. HTH!


----------



## lilikoi

Eisani said:


> I have yet to use the Softliss so I can't really compare it but in my own small amount of experience (bkt'd myself twice, dd twice) using Dreamhair, our hair got straight upon first use. I don't know you hair type, but we're 3c/4a, dd is completely natural and I have a couple inches of relaxer on the ends. Anyhoo, this is what I use and our hair gets silky straight yet when I wash, the curls are still there. As far as shampoos, I personally use Elucence Clarifying poo. It's extra gentle, doesn't leave our hair dry or matted. I believe some ladies have used ORS Aloe as well. I've had the best wash experiences using Elucence. *I used the poo that came w/Dreamhair the 1st time and it made my hair TOO dry and it was difficult to blowdr*y. I don't have this problem w/Elucence. HTH!



Don't know where you got your Dreamhair, but be aware that the shampoo that comes with the Ebay samples is _clarifying_ shampoo, to be used before the treatment, not after.


----------



## *fabulosity*

lilikoi said:


> Don't know where you got your Dreamhair, but be aware that the shampoo that comes with the Ebay samples is _clarifying_ shampoo, to be used before the treatment, not after.


 
Hey lili... the proper procedure for applying BKT (folks round here have altered it)... is clarify/naked blowdry/appl BKT/blowdry with BKT/and then flat iron...
E was talking about the detangling portion before the naked blow dry which a lot of folks here skip...for obvious reasons...

So my BKT bellas...
Again, I have another product for you to love... Yes yes.. so much that I bought a liter on ebay and then got 2 regular sized bottles in the store. Pureology (how was I sleeping on this before) Nanoworks poo and con... it's called a luxury system for hair... I love it. Did it on mama fab last night..her hair loves it.  Has zero sulfates and a lot of natchal stuff in it... SMELLS divine. The rest of their stuff is questionable smelling but works great. My hair is SOOOO soft. I used some as a leavein because this is too expensive to rinse out.

I did her hair using the poo and con. Then some of the nano glaze which is the blowdrying serum... then sprayed it with the SuperStraight hot iron protection... it came out gorgy!! I'm gonna do my hair tmw with the system... and use the GHD's just for ishts and giggles. I'll post pics if its amazing.


----------



## MarieB

girlyprincess23 said:


> Okay so I fell off the BKT bandwagon because I was NOT feeling the softliss or the self application thing!! It turned my flat iron brown, did not do much for straightening the hair, and there is something about that deep cleansing shampoo that makes my hair a matted dry rough mess! But I am ready to get back on for this new year. I miss the simplicity and ease that I experienced with global (even tho that deep cleansing shampoo was only ever so slightly better) it actually did straighten nicely. Couple of question for you ladies...
> 1. Have there been any BKT's found that completely ( or very close to completely) straighten) the first time.
> 2. Any shampoos that do not matt up anyone's hair (preferably someone who experienced matting with another one).
> 3. Has anyone tried the kerasmooth treatment


 
1.I like Dreamhair and Global for straightness, although, at this point I probably need to double up on treatments to knock my roots down for real (haven't really relaxed since March), and Global does make my hair feel coated and stiff after application, whereas Dreamhair was soft and silky from "Go". Softliss is just  for me, although some people seem to like it. As they say, YMMV.

2. As much as I'm not a fan of Softliss, their clarifying poo wasn't too bad, but I seem to recall them suggesting on their site (back when they were selling stuff individually and not forcing you to buy full kits) that you could use Johnson's Baby Shampoo.

3. Sorry, I got nothing on that one.


----------



## HoneyWaterfalls

texasqt said:


> _Good question but I really can't give you a definite answer since I haven't stopped using Softliss yet. Depending on what kind of damage you have, I'd expect for it to still be there if you allow the Softliss to wear off completely._


 


Thanks very much  , u know what, i thought of it like a conditioner. as long as i keep taking care of my hair properly then i'm sure it will be fine. Next week im going 2 order mine


----------



## Eisani

lilikoi said:


> Don't know where you got your Dreamhair, but be aware that the shampoo that comes with the Ebay samples is _clarifying_ shampoo, to be used before the treatment, not after.





*fabulosity* said:


> *Hey lili... the proper procedure for applying BKT (folks round here have altered it)... is clarify/naked blowdry/appl BKT/blowdry with BKT/and then flat iron...
> E was talking about the detangling portion before the naked blow dry which a lot of folks here skip...for obvious reasons...*


 Fab hit it on the head.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I found a Clairol temp color for gray that covered my gray well now I need to put the BKT on tomorrow to seal the color. It only stripped my BKT at the roots which proves over time with repeated BKT uses I don't think it will revert...but then again my ends are textlaxed so that may have something to do with it.

My roots reverted a bit but my ends not at all. So we'll see how this works over time.


----------



## Love Always

Quick question, is Global harsh on the hair ?


----------



## sheba1

Nisha619 said:


> Quick question, is Global harsh on the hair ?



YMMV, but I've done four Global 2% treatments with nothing but good to say.  Details in fotki


----------



## nakialovesshoes

What is ymmv?


----------



## Dak

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Tafa01

has anyone tried Qod gold?


----------



## Dak

That was the first BKT I used, I would recommend it.


----------



## Tafa01

I have tried Sofliss and dreamhair, and I like dreamhair better. But I really would like a formula thats have no or almost no formaldehide. Have you tried Dreamhair too and is is similar to Qod gold?


----------



## Dak

My next BKT will be with DreamHair, but I haven't geared myself up to do it yet. It takes sooooo long.   I *think* QOD does have formaldehyde, just a low enough amount that they don't have to list it.  Better to just do the treatment in the best ventilated part of your house, or even better, outside.


----------



## *fabulosity*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430116

Please read and if you've purchased a liter lately... post how much you paid. 

No justice..No peace.


----------



## sheba1

Well guys, I did my flat iron, and it was not good.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430150


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sheba, see my post.


----------



## anhdds2011

Hi Ladies! I just recently joined LHCF, I've ben stalking a while, particularly this post, and will be BKT-ing for the first time in January. I'll be using the Rejuvenol brand. Any advice? I'm pretty exciting about really getting this hair journey started!


----------



## Muse

Does OK keratin have their own website? I couldn't find one when I googled. Also does anyone know the ingredients? I figure I'd better start researching a replacement now because I doubt Ana will budge on the prices.


----------



## Muse

anhdds2011 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just recently joined LHCF, I've ben stalking a while, particularly this post, and will be BKT-ing for the first time in January. I'll be using the Rejuvenol brand. Any advice? I'm pretty exciting about really getting this hair journey started!



Welcome! Hopefully Naturaltobe chimes in. She uses that brand.


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> Does OK keratin have their own website? I couldn't find one when I googled. Also does anyone know the ingredients? I figure I'd better start researching a replacement now because I doubt Ana will budge on the prices.



Here you go, Muse
http://ok-original-keratin.com/

You can also find it on ebay.  They have a new one day formula, so make sure you get that one.

ETA: You might want to get in touch with AtlantaJJ, Muse, as she was speaking to a seller on ebay that has both the dreamhair and the OK brand and said she likes the OK brand 1 day formula result better than Dreamhair.  Add to that that it's cheaper and.. well


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Here you go, Muse
> http://ok-original-keratin.com/
> 
> You can also find it on ebay.  They have a new one day formula, so make sure you get that one.
> 
> ETA: You might want to get in touch with AtlantaJJ, Muse, as she was speaking to a seller on ebay that has both the dreamhair and the OK brand and said she likes the OK brand 1 day formula result better than Dreamhair.  Add to that that it's cheaper and.. well



Thank you! Thank you! Yay off to research OK. Hard to imagine better results than DH but I will try it and hopefully like it because the price is great!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

^^I have the OK One day, I'm going to use it my next BKT. I'm doing a roots BKT with Global 4% right now because the color I did stripped away all my BKT on the roots it seems. I needed a "touch up" LOL

My hair likes Global better. It leaves body in my hair. I still get straight and have the swing, but i keep body and my strands seem thicker. I'm a Global application pro now. I little to no smoke when  I hit my roots.   

I'll try Dream hair on my roots again. I'll do a lower temp and see if that helps...

My color came out good, grays are covered. I am not sure I can do the color and the BKT on the same day. The color made my hair so smooth. I'm not sure if the BKT would get into the cuticle after the color. I used the Global shampoo today to rough up the cuticle so the BKT would stick.


----------



## sheba1

^^^  Cool!  Thanks, AtlantaJJ!  Hey, which seller was it, do you remember? that said she liked the OK Keratin better than the Dreamhair?

Oh, and come check out my update!  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430258

It was sad at first cuz I had a minor set back.  But God blessed me with a speedy plan to recovery!


----------



## Muse

Here is what one ebay seller gave me on the ingredients:

_Hello
a quick list...
distelled water, propylene glycol, cetearyl alcohol, keratin, cetrimoinium chloride, cyclopentasiloxone, dimeticone,, formaldeyhde, hydrolyze silk. amodimethicone, vit e, imidazoiyhiml urea fragacnce_

I asked her specifically about the collagen yet I don't see it. She said it was a "quick" list so I don't think she wants to give me all the ingredients.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Tafa01 said:


> has anyone tried Qod gold?


PinkSkates used it and got good results. It's concentrated so you want to make sure not to use too  much.  Global is the same way.  The QOD has the 3 -4 day before you wash, wet, or sweat, etc period same as Global.


----------



## Natural Glow

Muse said:


> Here is what one ebay seller gave me on the ingredients:
> 
> _Hello_
> _a quick list..._
> _distelled water, propylene glycol, cetearyl alcohol, keratin, cetrimoinium chloride, cyclopentasiloxone, dimeticone,, formaldeyhde, hydrolyze silk. amodimethicone, vit e, imidazoiyhiml urea fragacnce_
> 
> I asked her specifically about the collagen yet I don't see it. She said it was a "quick" list so I don't think she wants to give me all the ingredients.


 I don't know why they act funny about giving the ingredients like you gonna sit in your living room manufacturing BKT


----------



## Ganjababy

Natural Glow said:


> *I don't know why they act funny about giving the ingredients like you gonna sit in your living room manufacturing BKT*


 

With all the mixologist on here, I would not put it past some of the ladies on here


----------



## Muse

Natural Glow said:


> I don't know why they act funny about giving the ingredients like you gonna sit in your living room manufacturing BKT



I know!



evsbaby said:


> With all the mixologist on here, I would not put it past some of the ladies on here



Lol, too funny!

Anyway with that much propylene glycol in it I think I'll pass. I read that stuff breaks down protein. Which to me defeats the purpose of the treatment if it's included in such  a large quantity. Bummer! Off to research other brands.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I wish I knew what Global's list of ingredients were. It would probably scare me though  I'm just amazed at how much body my hair has after a treatment with Global vs Dreamhair. My hair was limp and was flopping all over the place with Dreamhair. (remember I have fine cotton candy hair) I'm always searching for things to give my hair weight and increased strand diameter. That's why I loved henna and Cellophanes.


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> I wish I knew what Global's list of ingredients were. It would probably scare me though  I'm just amazed at how much body my hair has after a treatment with Global vs Dreamhair. My hair was limp and was flopping all over the place with Dreamhair. (remember I have fine cotton candy hair) I'm always searching for things to give my hair weight and increased strand diameter. That's why I loved henna and Cellophanes.


That's good to know, since we are hair twins.


----------



## precious-olivia

sheba1 said:


> You don't have to, Lilikoi, you can wash immediately after application with Softliss, Dreamhair and the new OK Keratin formula.
> 
> Here's a vid of the regular salon app with Softliss:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHu3p9Gva8E
> 
> I've been washing same day, if I want with Global with no problems and it's not even a same day wash formula.  No biggie.



What's the new OK Keratin formula, sheba? I bought the OK treatment from a ebay seller -> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brazilian-kerati...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3358a9af87http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brazilian-keratin-treatment-Ok-Chocolate-4oz-FDA_W0QQitemZ220530847623QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3358a9af87 and I want to know if this is the new formula. If it is not may you direct me to a ebay seller who carries the new formula? PM me please.


----------



## sheba1

precious-olivia said:


> What's the new OK Keratin formula, sheba? I bought the OK treatment from a ebay seller -> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brazilian-kerati...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3358a9af87http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brazilian-kerati...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3358a9af87 and I want to know if this is the new formula. If it is not may you direct me to a ebay seller who carries the new formula? PM me please.



Hey Lady 

It says in the advertisement that that is the new version with "next day results".  I don't think any of us have used it yet but the original OK version (the one that had to cure over a few days) was used and well received by Cutenss.  It got a thumbs up that it (the original formula) was very much like DH.  And then AtlantaJJ heard from a seller that sold both DH and OK that she liked the new version of OK better than DH.  So I'm excited about it!  I think it may be my replacement, after while.


----------



## precious-olivia

Excellent! I tried the *QOD* sample in October and I loved it, although, the cost for the regular size bottle I did not love. So, I want to give *OK* sample a try, and if I love it I'll buy the regular size bottle and use it every 4 months (when I take down my weave install).


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Okay, question ladies. Did my 1st DH BKT treatment about 2 weeks ago. My stylist used too much of my sample and I didn't have enough for the back. About 3/4 of my head is great, but my nape aka the mini afro in the back needs some BKT love also. How soon must I wait to do the back? Or should I wait a couple of months and just do the whole head. I just don't know how much longer I can deal with this nape. I'm about 25 weeks post relaxer. I'd also like to color my greys, which I should have done pre BKT, but whoa is me. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, NorthernCalGal, I don't see why you can't do the back only, where no BKT has been applied immediately.  I did my second treatment only a week after my first.  I wouldn't recommend redoing your whole head, though, since you're happy with the rest of your hair.

Man, you know I'm still on the sample that Fab sent me.  I did a huge chunk of leave out hair and I've done my whole head and I haven't even reached the half way mark on my 2 oz sample.  I highly recommend squirting only a quarter size amount at a time and applying with your gloved fingers.  You'll be much more frugal than she


----------



## naturalmanenyc

You can do the back of your head only right away. It's not like a relaxer.

You can also overlap with no worries. I had my first treatment done on/around April 6 and my second treatment was done on April 23.



NorthernCalGal said:


> Okay, question ladies. Did my 1st DH BKT treatment about 2 weeks ago. My stylist used too much of my sample and I didn't have enough for the back. About 3/4 of my head is great, but my nape aka the mini afro in the back needs some BKT love also. How soon must I wait to do the back? Or should I wait a couple of months and just do the whole head. I just don't know how much longer I can deal with this nape. I'm about 25 weeks post relaxer. I'd also like to color my greys, which I should have done pre BKT, but whoa is me. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Thanks for the information,

Which soft liss product did you use? The chocolate? strawberry? or marine?






dany06 said:


> I've tried QOD gold and Soft Liss. I like both. I think that Soft Liss is a better product for someone like me. It only takes an hour to do its magic instead of 2 to 4 days. The QOD gold smells pleasant and does not burn your eyes. When I straightened my hair it felt producty and weird like the strand were sticking together. Once it was washed out 2 or 3 days later if felt really good. The soft liss smells good at first then begins to smell chemically. During the waiting period everyone kept commenting on the smell. This product can make you feel like you have to cough and slightly burn the eyes. So I've been doing it outside on the deck because even with the fans(both portable and bath room exhaust fan) and windows open it was still getting to me. The difference in out come is that the Soft-Liss hair felt less producty afterwards, was straighter and actually hung down. The Gold Max gave my hair too much volume and it would not hang down even though it was straight.
> 
> 
> Right now my hair is an experimental battle ground for testing BKT products. I texlaxed the front portion of my head and the back is natural. When I tried the QOD the first time I used a regular clarifying shampoo from the drugstore and it went okay. This was done on a section in the front. When I tried the QOD again after using the Soft-Liss deep cleansing shampoo in another section of my head my hair went to silk and was super straight after washing. I dont know what it is but there is something in those clarifying/deep cleansing shampoos that these companies offer.
> 
> About a week ago I went ahead and decided to do my whole head with the Soft-Liss treatment. My textlaxed hair that looked like it was never touched with a chemical is now completely straight after two treatments of the Soft Liss. I mean it air dries pretty straight with hardly any frizz. I put some KCCC in the front section and it dried silky straight and smooth with no frizz what so ever. The back which is natural  with remnants of color on the ends was only given the Soft Liss Treatment once. The areas where there is no color on the ends (I've been trying to trim off the color gradually) are super defined and about the size of 4a/3C curls. I naturally have 4a/b type hair that doesn't respond well to products like Miss Jessie's curly pudding. It usually looks white on my hair, but now it melts into it making soft defined curls. The parts with the colored ends looks a bit strange. Reminds me of when I was transitioning. The roots look loose and wavy yet kinky with 3A/2B curls on the ends. The ends still curl up but are silkier and look thinner. I think that the weight from the looser hair is pulling down the curls making them look wavy. My hair is super soft. It really revived my hair is the way it looks and feels.  I'd also like to mention that the blow drying process was super easy after letting the product sit in my hair for 20 minutes. I was really able to blow dry my own natural kinky hair straight with a round brush.
> 
> Im going to do the back again and see if I can catch it up to the texlaxed hair. Im plan to put a straight weave in sometime soon. I've really missed hair that could stay straight for longer than a few hour or days.  Right now I've been using suave shampoos because they dont contain sodium but I fear that the chloride might do something to it. I know for a fact that the Elucence Moisture Balance strips some of the treatment off. The section where I washed the hair with it started to look frizzy and the curl was coming back. This was after the first treatment though. I've been sticking with the suave coconut one and the daily clarifying with no problem so far.
> 
> If you're thinking about  texlaxing or texturizing your hair you might want to try a BKT first.  I think that 2 times or so should give you what you are looking for. This may not give good curly results if you have any chemical processes in your hair. For those texlaxed already, it will definitely give you straight hair. It really zaps out the curls on chemically processed hair. At first the texlaxed portioned  looked like relaxed hair when air dried. You know what air dried relaxed hair looks like. After the second time, it now drys pretty straight. Also when straight is doesn't seem to recognize humidity. I splashed it with water and it didn't frizz or wave up. Once I shampooed my hair it showed signs of being hit by water.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to use the what I have left on my Aunt's fully relaxed hair. I have little over a half of bottle left. After i do this I will show you guys the results of her hair and find the pictures of my own.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, NorthernCalGal, I don't see why you can't do the back only, where no BKT has been applied immediately. I did my second treatment only a week after my first. I wouldn't recommend redoing your whole head, though, since you're happy with the rest of your hair.
> 
> Man, you know I'm still on the sample that Fab sent me. I did a huge chunk of leave out hair and I've done my whole head and I haven't even reached the half way mark on my 2 oz sample. I highly recommend squirting only a quarter size amount at a time and applying with your gloved fingers. You'll be much more frugal than she


 
Thanks for the reply Sheba. I'm thinking the gloved method will work best. Girl you can work the heck out of a 2oz sample. 



naturalmanenyc said:


> You can do the back of your head only right away. It's not like a relaxer.
> 
> You can also overlap with no worries. I had my first treatment done on/around April 6 and my second treatment was done on April 23.


 
It's good to know if I overlap, which I surely will that all will not be lost. Now to decide which brand to use. Decisions...Decisions...:scratchch


----------



## Ganjababy

I made the plunge! I did my first Keratin treatment yesterday. 

I was trying to detangle but my hair was a matted mess and I lost a fistful of hair. I was so annoyed. I swear, if it was not winter and if my head was not so big I would have done a Britney. I have lost a lot of my hair due to various reasons.

Anyway, over Christmas I had my hair in a really nice bun and gelled up for a couple days. When I tried to take it down I had dread locks! 

So, enough! I said to myself. After reading somewhere on here that it is much easier to detangle, I went ahead and used the HD sample I have had sitting down for several weeks. 

After application, drying and flat ironing, I was just horrified at the see-through thinness of my hair! It is extremely thin. It is collarbone length though so that is some progress

I did not take any pics as I am too embarrassed. 

This morning I did my first wash. I air dried. My hair is so soft and easy to comb. I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. 

If the shedding continues I will have to cut it all off and start over. Garlic treatments have slowed it down and I have incorporated coffee back in my regi. However I cannot take the garlic smell so I have been slacking and the shedding came back with a vengeance.

Anyways I just love BKT. Thanks everyone for all the info you guys have posted- especially AtlantaJJ, Sheba, Cutenz, Fabulosity, myangeleyes and Naturaltobe.

This is a great treatment. I was one of the naysayers but I am a convert now. I don't expect it to save my hair, but I hope that I will lose less hair while detangling because as my hair gets longer it seems to knot/lock more.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Where can I purchase dream Hair?

Do the  BKT treatments with (Fermodyl),...whatever that chemical is called, offer the same results as the one Fermodyl free?

I want my hair to be straight. I did my last relaxer touch up November 1 2008. I have 4a hair...I did a cassia treatment about 2 months ago.

Which kit will give me the best results? I don't want to use the ones with masks etc...I want something easy to use. I saw the rejevenol  and OK seems to be easy to use. Which one should I try?

After doing the BKT, can I still use my WEN products in my hair like I usually do? Cleansing conditioner, oil and re-moist cream?


----------



## Muse

BlackHairDiva said:


> Where can I purchase dream Hair?
> 
> Do the  BKT treatments with (Fermodyl),...whatever that chemical is called, offer the same results as the one Fermodyl free?
> 
> I want my hair to be straight. I did my last relaxer touch up November 1 2008. I have 4a hair...I did a cassia treatment about 2 months ago.
> 
> Which kit will give me the best results? I don't want to use the ones with masks etc...I want something easy to use. I saw the rejevenol  and OK seems to be easy to use. Which one should I try?
> 
> After doing the BKT, can I still use my WEN products in my hair like I usually do? Cleansing conditioner, oil and re-moist cream?



Hi,

Ones with formaldehyde usually give the most dramatic and long lasting results. Most of us have gone on a Dream Hair keratin strike until the owner gives us a reasonable price (she was price gouging) but if you really want to buy it still samples can be purchased on ebay. I heard the OK brand is comparable to DH but I have yet to try it.

I use Wen exclusively to wash and condition now and I BKT monthly. IMO this combination is the best! BKT and Wen both make my hair so soft and supple. Also there is nothing in Wen products that will strip the BKT.


----------



## texasqt

Hey ladies! If you've used BKT, please tell us about your results on the BKT DAMAGE OR SATISFIED thread. Trying to compile just the outcomes to see if there is a trend in certain brands, temperatures, processes, etc. that are the culprits behind potential damage. 
TIA and Happy Growing!


----------



## sheba1

Welcome Evsbaby!!  You're gonna love the BKT train 

I am so so sorry to hear that your lovely locks suffered damage in the detangling process, however.     But I do think that they'll spring back to life in no time, at all.  My hair thickened so much once I was able to incorporate daily cowashing into my reggie and not have to worry about losing chunks of hair while detangling.



Muse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ones with formaldehyde usually give the most dramatic and long lasting results. *Most of us have gone on a Dream Hair keratin strike until the owner gives us a reasonable price* (she was price gouging) but if you really want to buy it still samples can be purchased on ebay. I heard the OK brand is comparable to DH but I have yet to try it.



Hey Muse!   I heard we won that fight!!  Fab sent Ana an email with our demands and really fought the good fight.  At least, I think we did.  The post about the email happened while I was at work and I missed everything.  But I remember reading a post about a special lhcf code that garaunteed $200 for the liter size on all scents.

I was expecting to see Fab so I can congratulate her but I haven't seen her.  Fab?.... Are you out there??  Come back


----------



## MarieB

evsbaby said:


> If the shedding continues I will have to cut it all off and start over. Garlic treatments have slowed it down and I have incorporated coffee back in my regi. However I cannot take the garlic smell so I have been slacking and the shedding came back with a vengeance.


 
Hi, evsbaby, just wanted to suggest that you can take garlic supplements if you don't want to apply it directly to your scalp. I usually take it when I find I'm shedding a lot. I tend to shed most in the winter (like a collie..., for real, between me, my cat, and my dog, it's like tumbleweeds up in this piece most winters). This is my first winter with BKT, and I am seriously tracking my hair's behavior (shedding, split ends, dryness, frizz, etc.). So far, I have experienced far less shedding than I had with relaxed hair, but I've got my garlic pills on stand-by if I start seeing too much. HTH.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Where did you purchase the OK one day? and where did you purchase your Global???




AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^I have the OK One day, I'm going to use it my next BKT. I'm doing a roots BKT with Global 4% right now because the color I did stripped away all my BKT on the roots it seems. I needed a "touch up" LOL
> 
> My hair likes Global better. It leaves body in my hair. I still get straight and have the swing, but i keep body and my strands seem thicker. I'm a Global application pro now. I little to no smoke when  I hit my roots.
> 
> I'll try Dream hair on my roots again. I'll do a lower temp and see if that helps...
> 
> My color came out good, grays are covered. I am not sure I can do the color and the BKT on the same day. The color made my hair so smooth. I'm not sure if the BKT would get into the cuticle after the color. I used the Global shampoo today to rough up the cuticle so the BKT would stick.


----------



## sheba1

Hey Guys,

For those who wanted more experiences about the OK Keratin 1 day formula, there is a GORGEOUS head of hair that I had beautiful results on Fotki.  She contacted me and thought I might want to post her link here.

http://public.fotki.com/Nappylicious/hair-albums-1/my-hair-09-10/

Beautiful right??


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Welcome Evsbaby!!  You're gonna love the BKT train
> 
> I am so so sorry to hear that your lovely locks suffered damage in the detangling process, however.     But I do think that they'll spring back to life in no time, at all.  My hair thickened so much once I was able to incorporate daily cowashing into my reggie and not have to worry about losing chunks of hair while detangling.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muse!   I heard we won that fight!!  Fab sent Ana an email with our demands and really fought the good fight.  At least, I think we did.  The post about the email happened while I was at work and I missed everything.  But I remember reading a post about a special lhcf code that garaunteed $200 for the liter size on all scents.
> 
> *I was expecting to see Fab so I can congratulate her but I haven't seen her.  Fab?.... Are you out there??  Come back*



Ok, I thought it was just me. I sent her a PM and haven't heard from her. That's incredible if we won because I don't want to stop using DH, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do.



sheba1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> For those who wanted more experiences about the OK Keratin 1 day formula, there is a GORGEOUS head of hair that I had beautiful results on Fotki.  She contacted me and thought I might want to post her link here.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Nappylicious/hair-albums-1/my-hair-09-10/
> 
> Beautiful right??



Did she pull her pics? It says that all of her folders are empty.


----------



## foxee

I did my first BKT yesterday with my DH sample.  The result wasn't super straight hair, but I think that is because of the flatiron I used (BaByliss - supposed to get up to 410, but didn't feel like it).  I am 4b natural (hair hasn't been straightened in a yr) with thick strands after the BKT my hair soft as silk!  I have a serious problem with single strand knots and I'm hoping BKT can tame them like they did for Sheba1.    I definitely plan to BKT again!


----------



## texasqt

Muse said:


> Did she pull her pics? It says that all of her folders are empty.



You have to log into fotki to see them.


----------



## Muse

texasqt said:


> You have to log into fotki to see them.



Aww shucks, I dont have a fotki account. Thanks.


----------



## Muse

Man that BKT drama has got my head spinning. I think I'm gonna go with global from now on. Having seen the ingredients to Ok (partial list), Inoar, and Global, I like Global the best. I think I'll stick with the 2%.


----------



## Love Always

OK laides, I have a consultation for my BKT on Saturday .  Can you ladies give me some advice or question to ask the stylist .


----------



## BlackHairDiva

_I noticed that many people mentioned softliss. Its supposed to be Formaldehyde Free.

Those of you who henna or use Cassia Obavata, did you end up straighter hair after the BKT treatment?

I'm thinking about using softliss because I can apparently continue using my Cassia within my regimen._


----------



## me-T

just to be sure, we DID win, right? i saw the result thread, but it doesn't look like any progress was made in our favor. 
i really don't want to try another brand, but buying samples on ebay is still supporting DH in my mind. they might raise _their_ price to ofset_ her _price increase!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ They have but $200 a bottle (liter size) on any scent is a definite victory


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, my BKT Beauties!  I hope you are all enjoying a wonderful New Year. 

I got another message from Napp   She wanted to share the ingredients for the OK Keratin one day formula:



			
				Napp said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add that i have the ingredients for the new one day ok formula. water, propylene glycol, cetearyl alcohol, keratin, cetrimonium chloride, cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone, formaldehyde 1.75, hydrolyzed silk, amodimethicone, vitamin e, imidazolidynyl urea, fragrance. I wonder how it compares with the old formula


----------



## Muse

Muse said:


> Man that BKT drama has got my head spinning. I think I'm gonna go with global from now on. Having seen the ingredients to Ok (partial list), Inoar, and Global, I like Global the best. I think I'll stick with the 2%.



Ok now I just read Veejee's rave about QOD Gold in the other BKT thread and now I'm interested! I emailed a seller on ebay and asked for the ingredients. If they are better than Global's then I will go for it. Also QOD says it's formaldehyde free and the Gold one is suppose to be the best one in the line. I hope I like what's in it because if I do I may try it before my DH sample is gone (which is turning out to last me longer than I thouight).


----------



## Ganjababy

Anyone doing ayurveda herbs with BKT'd hair? I usually do a yogurt+ayurvedic herbs treatment but I am thinking of discontinuing these treatment while my hair has bkt on it. I cannot do without my henna though so I will be hennaing my roots only.

I also do bentonite or rhassoul clay masks. Can I still do these on my scalp only? I think  I will actually skip these. I am thinking I should just keep it simple with the BKT? 

What leave-ins are good on BKT hair?

Anyone gelling their BKT'd hair to slick it back without any adverse reactions?

TIA................

I just realised that is hard understand what it is like to have BKT on your hair unless you actually have it done- still loving it! It is better than a relaxer. My hair is bone straight when I flat iron but reverts back when I wash it. My hair is like a Victoria's secret 100% silk, satin robe...................Love it! I just need to stop playing in my hair now.


----------



## sheba1

evsbaby said:


> Anyone doing ayurveda herbs with BKT'd hair? I usually do a yogurt+ayurvedic herbs treatment but I am thinking of discontinuing these treatment while my hair has bkt on it. I cannot do without my henna though so I will be hennaing my roots only.



I don't see why you can't henna root to tip without issue.  Just make sure your moisture/protein balance is back in check before your next BKT.  I henna'd a week before my most recent BKT to no ill end.  Also the hair that had been previously BKT'd a month before looked hawt after my henna.

I revisited my ayurvedic herbs usage (mixing teas with conditioner) for a little while before I had my sew-in installed.  My BKT was already wearing, though, so I wasn't too worried about stripping the treatment.

Since my BKT this past Sunday, I think I'm going to go right back to cowashing with my conditioners/ayurvedic teas and see if it strips my treatment early.  I hope they can co-exist because I really love what ayurveda does for my hair.



> I also do bentonite or rhassoul clay masks. Can I still do these on my scalp only?


hmm... no idea on that one



> I think  I will actually skip these. I am thinking I should just keep it simple with the BKT?


keepin it simple sounds good to me 



> What leave-ins are good on BKT hair?


Anything without sodium chloride is fine.  You'll probably find the leave ins you have already are ok.



> Anyone gelling their BKT'd hair to slick it back without any adverse reactions?


sure, as long as there is no salt, it's cool.  I like the clear gels like fantasia IC sparkle lites.



> TIA................
> 
> I just realised that is hard understand what it is like to have BKT on your hair unless you actually have it done- still loving it! It is better than a relaxer. My hair is bone straight when I flat iron but reverts back when I wash it. My hair is like a Victoria's secret 100% silk, satin robe...................Love it! I just need to stop playing in my hair now.


Oh yes   I know exactly how you feel :wink2:


----------



## sleek

Has anyone tried the Bionaza? I saw it today at my local bbs $50 a bottle


----------



## Ganjababy

sheba1 said:


> .
> :wink2:


 You answered all my questions! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> Ok now I just read Veejee's rave about QOD Gold in the other BKT thread and now I'm interested! I emailed a seller on ebay and asked for the ingredients. If they are better than Global's then I will go for it. Also QOD says it's formaldehyde free and the Gold one is suppose to be the best one in the line. I hope I like what's in it because if I do I may try it before my DH sample is gone (which is turning out to last me longer than I thouight).



Muse, 

My hair was like BUTTAH with QOD Gold!  I am REALLY loving *DH* too.  The only thing I didn't like about DH how hard it was to comb the treatment through my hair after I applied the treatment.  When I combed the QOD Gold through my hair was so soft and silky with absolutely no tangles. I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow AND purchase a USB so I can upload some pictures of my DH results.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Nisha619 said:


> OK laides, I have a consultation for my BKT on Saturday .  Can you ladies give me some advice or question to ask the stylist .



How'd it turn out? Don't you love how silky and tangle-free your hair is afterwards?


----------



## mstar

Hey ladies, Happy New Year to you all! 

So I'm getting my first BKT on Wednesday, and it just occurred to me...do I have to use silicone products to maintain the keratin treatment? I think most of the product recs I see in this thread contain silicone, and all my products are cone-free...

It's already gonna be a big change for me to coat my hair with the BKT treatment. Are there any cone-free BKT beauties here, or is that a silly idea?


----------



## sheba1

Not silly, at all, Mstar.  I think your cone free products will be just fine, as long as you avoid salt (sodium chloride).  BKT'd hair is easy; you'll see.


----------



## Muse

Veejee said:


> Muse,
> 
> *My hair was like BUTTAH with QOD Gold! * I am REALLY loving *DH* too.  The only thing I didn't like about DH how hard it was to comb the treatment through my hair after I applied the treatment.  When I combed the QOD Gold through my hair was so soft and silky with absolutely no tangles. I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow AND purchase a USB so I can upload some pictures of my DH results.



Oh man! I am so close to ordering now! I know what you mean about DH making it a bit more difficult to comb through. I haven't tried any other brands but when I first applied it to my hair I thought the consistency would make it easier to detangle. The fact that QOD detangles your hair during application sounds good to me.

The one thing that concerns me is that since it's formadehyde free IDK if it will be strong enough to handle my 4b natural hair. I will see, I may end up finding that it does a better job straightening my hair than DH . Also, how were the fumes compared to DH?

Thanks Veejee! Can't wait to see your after wash results and hear how it compares to QOD after wash.


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> Oh man! I am so close to ordering now! I know what you mean about DH making it a bit more difficult to comb through. I haven't tried any other brands but when I first applied it to my hair I thought the consistency would make it easier to detangle. The fact that QOD detangles your hair during application sounds good to me.
> 
> The one thing that concerns me is that since it's formadehyde free IDK if it will be strong enough to handle my 4b natural hair. I will see, I may end up finding that it does a better job straightening my hair than DH . Also, how were the fumes compared to DH?
> 
> Thanks Veejee! Can't wait to see your after wash results and hear how it compares to QOD after wash.




Muse, 

QOD fumes were basically nonexistent; QOD smells like a chemical banana..lol.  I'd say Softliss and DH are about the same in terms of fumes,  both were worse than QOD Gold but not unbearable by any means. Also, make sure you towel blot your hair after you apply the treatment to expedite your blowdrying time and minimize fumes. That's what I've done and it really helps.


----------



## Love Always

I didn't get the treatment done today, I just went to the stylist so she could see my hair and talk more about the treatment.  I made an appointment and I'm getting it done next Saturday .  I had a really good vibe from her and she said the treatment will work well on my hair.  I told her I didn't want the heat on the flat iron to the highest setting and she said that she doesn't turn the flat iron up that high because that's where the damage comes into play.  She told me that she has had clients go to Beverly Hills to get the treatment done and they had heat damage due to the flat iron being on the highest setting .  Anyway, I can't wait until next week and I'll defintely take pictures...I'm so excited!  



jayjaycurlz said:


> How'd it turn out? Don't you love how silky and tangle-free your hair is afterwards?


----------



## Muse

Ok, I just went to QOD's site and they list ingredients to ALL of their products: http://www.keratinbrazil.com/brazil... Natural Compounds QOD Brazilian Keratin.html

The ingredients look good to me! It looks like the Max and Red versions contain collagen as well. The Gold has Keratin listed twice so I'm wondering if it's a typo and it contains collagen as well. Even if it doesn't I like the ingredients better than any other brand so far. It's a shame it costs so much though, I was planning on buying a liter of treatment soon and if I like this one it'll be almost $400!!! Doesn't look like you have to be licensed to buy from them online.

I'll start with the sample and go from there. Hopefully my next treatment will be with QOD gold.


----------



## sheba1

Wow $400... whew!  Well, the good news is you use a much smaller amount of QOD Gold than others.  You'd probably get some 30 treatments from it, which certainly puts things into perspective.  I think I was paying $25 per treatment for my Global between cost and the amount used.


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Wow $400... whew!  Well, the good news is you use a much smaller amount of QOD Gold than others.  You'd probably get some 30 treatments from it, which certainly puts things into perspective.  I think I was paying $25 per treatment for my Global between cost and the amount used.



I know. Don't know if I'll get up enough nerve to drop that kind of money. I found liters of the Gold on ebay for $210 but you know how that goes. Is it authentic? Expired? Watered down? etc... I saw a seller on there that looked pretty legit, listing expiration date and all (even said samples come in original sample bottles from the company). Still you never know. I'll start with a sample first and see how that goes.


----------



## leona2025

Veejee said:


> Muse,
> 
> QOD fumes were basically nonexistent; QOD smells like a chemical banana..lol. I'd say Softliss and DH are about the same in terms of fumes, both were worse than QOD Gold but not unbearable by any means. Also, make sure you towel blot your hair after you apply the treatment to expedite your blowdrying time and minimize fumes. That's what I've done and it really helps.


 
I looked at your fotki and I love your hai! See ya'll already got me started. I got one more treatment of DH, but now I want to use QOD fgold. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Dove56

leona2025 said:


> I looked at your fotki and I love your hai! See ya'll already got me started. I got one more treatment of DH, but now I want to use QOD fgold. Where did you purchase it?



Thank you.  My poor head as been a BKT battle ground..lol.  I guess I'm always trying to "one up" the last treatment! I'm turning into a BKT Tryone Biggums..lol. 

Seriously though, I ordered QOD Gold from ebay for about $30.00.  It's very concentrated so a little goes a long way which is good because you have a ton of hair!

I can't wait to wash the DH out tomorrow. I went to a Jazz club last night with my family and I got up and danced and my hurr was swangin and frizz free..lol. I love BKT.


----------



## MarieB

Muse said:


> Ok, I just went to QOD's site and they list ingredients to ALL of their products: http://www.keratinbrazil.com/brazil... Natural Compounds QOD Brazilian Keratin.html
> 
> The ingredients look good to me! It looks like the Max and Red versions contain collagen as well. The Gold has Keratin listed twice so I'm wondering if it's a typo and it contains collagen as well. Even if it doesn't I like the ingredients better than any other brand so far. It's a shame it costs so much though, I was planning on buying a liter of treatment soon and if I like this one it'll be almost $400!!! Doesn't look like you have to be licensed to buy from them online.
> 
> I'll start with the sample and go from there. Hopefully my next treatment will be with QOD gold.


 
Hey Muse, I haven't tried any of the QOD line myself yet (I'm another Tyrone Biggums on the BKT), but I do know that Amazon has liters and full kits for under $400. I haven't researched them much because I'm not quite ready to commit to a full liter, but you should check it out.


----------



## Muse

MarieB said:


> Hey Muse, I haven't tried any of the QOD line myself yet (I'm another Tyrone Biggums on the BKT), but I do know that Amazon has liters and full kits for under $400. I haven't researched them much because I'm not quite ready to commit to a full liter, but you should check it out.



Thanks! I checked it out and it looks MUCH better for the whole kit on Amazon. I really hope I like it. I'm going to order a sample this coming weekend.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

This was my thinking as well when I bought my kit.  If I get 8 treatments out of it then it will be $20 per treatment!  I could never use a liter bottle though before it expires.

Does Global last longer due to the higher amount of formaldehyde?




sheba1 said:


> Wow $400... whew! Well, the good news is you use a much smaller amount of QOD Gold than others. You'd probably get some 30 treatments from it, which certainly puts things into perspective. I think I was paying $25 per treatment for my Global between cost and the amount used.


----------



## sheba1

naturalmanenyc said:


> This was my thinking as well when I bought my kit. If I get 8 treatments out of it then it will be $20 per treatment! I could never use a liter bottle though before it expires.
> 
> *Does Global last longer due to the higher amount of formaldehyde?*


 
I've been thinking about it and I don't think any of them with formaldehyde over 1.5% could possibly expire inside of 2 years.  I've got an unopened liter of DH (bought before the drive up in price) and when I do open it, I'm going to use it at my leisure until it's finished.

With formaldehyde (in trace amounts) being used as a preservative in other cosmetics, it doesn't make sense to me that a product with so much more formaldehyde will "spoil" within a shorter shelf life than other cosmetics.  Most cosmetics are good for 2 years.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Good point.  My kit does not have an expiration date on any of the bottles.



sheba1 said:


> I've been thinking about it and I don't think any of them with formaldehyde over 1.5% could possibly expire inside of 2 years. I've got an unopened liter of DH (bought before the drive up in price) and when I do open it, I'm going to use it at my leisure until it's finished.
> 
> With formaldehyde (in trace amounts) being used as a preservative in other cosmetics, it doesn't make sense to me that a product with so much more formaldehyde will "spoil" within a shorter shelf life than other cosmetics. Most cosmetics are good for 2 years.


----------



## lilikoi

naturalmanenyc said:


> Good point.  My kit does not have an expiration date on any of the bottles.



My DH full size bottle states that the product is good for *36 months*.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Hello, Doing the Dream Hair Keratin treatment tomorrow, I bought the Sample from Ebay last week. After doing a lot of research i felt that i was ready to go ahead and do the treatment, I just have one question and that is how long after i apply and flat iron do i have keep it on my hair? I have heard some at least 3-4 days and others say i can wash within the same day and still get good results. Also what are some good Shampoos for after care of the treatment? Thanks all


----------



## sheba1

BayAreaDream said:


> Hello, Doing the Dream Hair Keratin treatment tomorrow, I bought the Sample from Ebay last week. After doing a lot of research i felt that i was ready to go ahead and do the treatment, I just have one question and that is how long after i apply and flat iron do i have keep it on my hair? I have heard some at least 3-4 days and others say i can wash within the same day and still get good results. Also what are some good Shampoos for after care of the treatment? Thanks all


 
Hey there Bayareadream!  Wishing much success on your BKT tomorrow.  With DH you can wash the next day but I'll doubt you'll want to.  That hair will be pretty luxurious.  So you may wash next day *or* leave it in until your next wash.  

The reason there is so much variation here is because different BKT's have different rules depending on formulation.  It is not a process that has to be nutralized or stopped at any time so you may leave it in for the extended periods if you choose.

For me, my hair looked awful while Global was in my hair but looks hawt while DH is in.  Global I washed next day and DH I left straight for a week  

As for good after care, think natural shampoos without sodium chloride or sea salt and for conditioning, I bet a lot of your conditioners will work fine.  Just remember, no salt (specifically sodium chloride), sea salt, etc.  I do a lot of cowashing when I have my BKT and most all of my deep conditioners fit the bill.


----------



## Eisani

DD's hair is really thriving w/BKT. I wash her weekly, blow drying and flat ironing usually bi-weekly. Since doing bkt, this process has consistently only taken an hour and a half, compared to the 2 or more hours it used to. Her hair is getting silky straight in just one pass of the flat iron as well, making heat exposure minimal. She loves it, and I do too! I can tell it's time to do mine again. I flat ironed for Christmas and my hair was hella thick and puffy. My last treatment was in November, right before Thanksgiving. I want to try a rollerset, but I haven't done one of those in about a year, or close to it! 

I'm still scared to henna with the bkt, I really can't say why...


----------



## me-T

i had a random idea...
how about using a 4% formula and mixing in a favorite conditioner? i'm thinking it would still give the strength of a 2%, with added moisture. 

any guinea pigs, 'cause i'm too scared to be one lol!


----------



## Love Always

I'm getting my treatment done this Saturday but I need a little help.  I don't plan on straightening my hair at all with my BKT hair...with the exception of the intial process.  Anyway, can someone who doesn't straighten their hair give me an idea of their regimen.  If anyone can offer me some advice on some products to keep the hair moisturized I would appreciate it .  Oh, has anyone whipped up some type of concoction in their little squirt bottles yet?


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> i had a random idea...
> how about using a 4% formula and mixing in a favorite conditioner? i'm thinking it would still give the strength of a 2%, with added moisture.
> 
> any guinea pigs, 'cause i'm too scared to be one lol!



I would be afraid that the conditioner would negatively affect how the keratin and formal bind to the hair. Also what would be the effects of applying very high heat to conditioner?


----------



## sheba1

Nisha619 said:


> I'm getting my treatment done this Saturday but I need a little help. I don't plan on straightening my hair at all with my BKT hair...with the exception of the intial process. Anyway, can someone who doesn't straighten their hair give me an idea of their regimen. If anyone can offer me some advice on some products to keep the hair moisturized I would appreciate it .


 
Ooh! Ooh! me me me me; I hardly straighten my hair except for treatment time.  Reggie is simple, cowash daily, add an oil that absorbs into the hair and then coat with conditioner and wet bun.  That was my summer reggie, anyhow, and the results were awesome.  BKT helps me loads with retention.  I used to reconstruct twice a week with aphogee 2 minute and leave my DC in til next day cowash when I needed to DC.  When I'm a BKT curly girl, I don't need to DC with heat.

Moisture/protein balance is easy as pie with BKT.  Just dc when you get ready, and use all the products you currently have that don't contain sodium chloride.  Easy easy easy.



> Oh, has anyone whipped up some type of concoction in their little squirt bottles yet?


 
Chu talkin bout willis?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

sheba1 said:


> Ooh! Ooh! me me me me; I hardly straighten my hair except for treatment time. Reggie is simple, cowash daily, add an oil that absorbs into the hair and then coat with conditioner and wet bun. That was my summer reggie, anyhow, and the results were awesome. BKT helps me loads with retention. I used to reconstruct twice a week with aphogee 2 minute and leave my DC in til next day cowash when I needed to DC. When I'm a BKT curly girl, I don't need to DC with heat.
> 
> How did I miss that you co-wash daily? Even if your shampoo/conditioner doesn't have sodium chloride, isn't your BKT going to wear off quicker with all that washing? How often do you BKT again. Sorry if this has been asked before. Just due laziness and not wanting to deal with the detangling drama pre-BKT, I had cut back on co-washing. And thought with the BKT, too much washing period would wear it off. Please enlighten me girl. My scalp really did better with more frequent co-washing.


----------



## sheba1

NorthernCalGal said:


> How did I miss that you co-wash daily? Even if your shampoo/conditioner doesn't have sodium chloride, isn't your BKT going to wear off quicker with all that washing? How often do you BKT again. Sorry if this has been asked before. Just due laziness and not wanting to deal with the detangling drama pre-BKT, I had cut back on co-washing. And thought with the BKT, too much washing period would wear it off. Please enlighten me girl. My scalp really did better with more frequent co-washing.


 
I actually haven't had a problem with treatment wearing off quickly.  Even with daily cowashing and shampooing once a week or every other week, it took over 3 months for my treatment to completely wear off.  I only detangle once a week, right before my shampoo.


----------



## precious-olivia

I got the OK (Original Keratin) Brazilian Hair Treatment in the mail. I am so excited, but I'm upset because my hair is in a weave and I have to wait [in a challenge] until the beginning of May to try it. Ladies help me... LOL!


----------



## Dove56

I am in LURVE with DH. I don't have pics because I don't have a USB for my camera and they didn't have one at Wally world but my hair is so silky skrait..lol. When I rollerset my hair tonight my roots were straight like I had relaxed. I really don't see me using a BKT with less than 2% anymore.

My results are similar to Global 2% but my hair isn't as "heavy" and weighted down but it dries really fast just like it did with global.  LOVE IT!~


----------



## BayAreaDream

sheba1 said:


> Hey there Bayareadream!  Wishing much success on your BKT tomorrow.  With DH you can wash the next day but I'll doubt you'll want to.  That hair will be pretty luxurious.  So you may wash next day *or* leave it in until your next wash.
> 
> The reason there is so much variation here is because different BKT's have different rules depending on formulation.  It is not a process that has to be nutralized or stopped at any time so you may leave it in for the extended periods if you choose.
> 
> For me, my hair looked awful while Global was in my hair but looks hawt while DH is in.  Global I washed next day and DH I left straight for a week
> 
> As for good after care, think natural shampoos without sodium chloride or sea salt and for conditioning, I bet a lot of your conditioners will work fine.  Just remember, no salt (specifically sodium chloride), sea salt, etc.  I do a lot of cowashing when I have my BKT and most all of my deep conditioners fit the
> bill.




Thank you Sheba1 for you advice my hair came out great, yes i'm leaving it in for a few days because it looks good and feels great. I took pics an will post them tomarrow. It was a fairly simple proccess, just lots of heat. My hair feels like I have fresh relaxer in an I'm 4 months post.  Oh yeah the fumes were crazy, too much.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Has anyone tried the Encanto brand on ebay?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Wow, 3 years worth of BKT 

At 33 oz per bottle, that is 16 treatments (assuming 2 ounces per treatment). $200 would be a great deal = $12.50 per treatment. I am at $20 per treatment now with my 16 oz bottle.

I still would not be able to use 33 ounces in 3 years though.  I BKT every 3 months (when not in weave) so I'd only do maybe 12 treatments in that time.



lilikoi said:


> My DH full size bottle states that the product is good for *36 months*.


----------



## sheba1

naturalmanenyc said:


> Wow, 3 years worth of BKT
> 
> At 33 oz per bottle, that is 16 treatments (assuming 2 ounces per treatment). $200 would be a great deal = $12.50 per treatment. I am at $20 per treatment now with my 16 oz bottle.
> 
> I still would not be able to use 33 ounces in 3 years though.  I BKT every 3 months (when not in weave) so I'd only do maybe 12 treatments in that time.



At APL I actually used less than an ounce for my treatment and... I had no previous BKT in my hair, at the time.  


DH is pretty awesome.


----------



## Titansgirl

Well ladies after 7 months I did another treatment last week.  I stayed with the Softliss because it did such a wonderful job the 1st time.  I'm definitely still in love with it!!!! I'm very happy with my results.  Here are the results...... I loaded picture before the wash, after the clarifying wash, blowdry w/ treatment, after the mask I wrapped my hair and set under the dryer, & then I flatironed.


----------



## foxee

^^^Titansgirl, your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Titansgirl

Thanks Foxee......  I'm really loving the BKT.... It's definitely a winner for naturals who want their hair to remain straight when it is faltironed.


----------



## sheba1

Titansgirl, you better get it!!!  Go gurl, your hair is looking fabulous!!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Looks great! You guys have me thinking that I may do another BKT today or tomorrow...


----------



## BayAreaDream

Can you put anything on your hair after treatment? Or do i just have to wait till i wash for the first time? Thanks

Oh yes and here are some pictures!!! I'm feeling BKT.


----------



## sheba1

BayAreaDream your hair is dreamy!   it's beautiful!!!  BKT loves you back


----------



## Oyekade

jayjaycurlz said:


> Has anyone tried the Encanto brand on ebay?





I bought the 8oz in November and I like it but the process is way way too long, it took me about 4-5hrs. So i don't know, I have to find a way to finish the 8oz i have here but I will not repurchase again due to the amount of steps it requires.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I am currently trying to decide which bkt treatment I wanna get in February. Iam planning on buying a big bottle to last the year, and would have bought DH, but in support of my hair sisters, I will not. I am loking at Inoar as a replacement. Has anyone tried this brand? If not, what other brands have you found comparible to DH? I *do* want a brand with Formaldehyde, so softliss is out. What say you, sisters???


----------



## Titansgirl

sheba1 said:


> Titansgirl, you better get it!!!  Go gurl, your hair is looking fabulous!!!!



Thanks Sheba1,  you know I only got caught up into this BKT thang because of all of your investigations.... Thanks for all the good info you have provided...


----------



## Titansgirl

BayAreaDream said:


> Can you put anything on your hair after treatment? Or do i just have to wait till i wash for the first time? Thanks
> 
> Which BKT brand did you used?
> 
> Your hair came out excellent!!  It looks so full!!!


----------



## me-T

bayareadream, totally OT but i love that shower curtain lol! i love anything with that pettern on it


----------



## BayAreaDream

me-T said:


> bayareadream, totally OT but i love that shower curtain lol! i love anything with that pettern on it[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Me-T, I love patterns as well. I'm looking for some similar wall paper.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Titansgirl said:


> BayAreaDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put anything on your hair after treatment? Or do i just have to wait till i wash for the first time? Thanks
> 
> Which BKT brand did you used?
> 
> Your hair came out excellent!!  It looks so full!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much, it came out better than I thought it would with very little shedding too. Your pictures are beautiful, your hair looks so healthy. I used the Dream Hair Treatment.
Click to expand...


----------



## leona2025

How can you tell when the Bkt us wearing off?


----------



## Dak

leona2025 said:


> How can you tell when the Bkt us wearing off?



Hair becomes less manageable; tangles more, reacts to the weather.


----------



## mstar

sheba1 said:


> Not silly, at all, Mstar. I think your cone free products will be just fine, as long as you avoid salt (sodium chloride). BKT'd hair is easy; you'll see.


Thank you so much for all your help, Sheba. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. 



Nisha619 said:


> I told her I didn't want the heat on the flat iron to the highest setting and she said that she doesn't turn the flat iron up that high because that's where the damage comes into play. *She told me that she has had clients go to Beverly Hills to get the treatment done and they had heat damage due to the flat iron being on the highest setting* .


I wonder if they were going to my new stylist.  He's in Beverly Hills, and he told me he stopped doing BKTs 2 years ago because all his clients' hair was breaking off from it. That's why I'm so grateful to Sheba and AtlantaJJ for reminding me not to let them crank the iron up to 450...I bet a lot of stylists don't know that.


----------



## Muse

Veejee said:


> I am in LURVE with DH. I don't have pics because I don't have a USB for my camera and they didn't have one at Wally world but my hair is so silky skrait..lol. When I rollerset my hair tonight my roots were straight like I had relaxed. I really don't see me using a BKT with less than 2% anymore.
> 
> My results are similar to Global 2% but my hair isn't as "heavy" and weighted down but it dries really fast just like it did with global.  LOVE IT!~



Uh oh Veejee! Do you like it better than QOD Gold? Please say no, I'm trying to ween myself off of DH, lol. Please compare the two for me. Thanks!


----------



## Muse

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I am currently trying to decide which bkt treatment I wanna get in February. Iam planning on buying a big bottle to last the year, and would have bought DH, but in support of my hair sisters, I will not. I am loking at Inoar as a replacement. Has anyone tried this brand? If not, what other brands have you found comparible to DH? I *do* want a brand with Formaldehyde, so softliss is out. What say you, sisters???



Hey there! 

I am in the same spot: I want to buy a liter of treatment that is NOT DH. I have been trying to find reviews and ingredients for several different kinds. Also, like you, I have been looking at Inoar. I found the ingredients for it and didn't like them compared to other brands.

*Ingredients: Glycerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and 0.2% Formaldehyde. 

*Doesn't look like the keratin is hydrolyzed.Therefore I don't know how well this keratin will penetrate the hair shaft. I think I'm going to go with QOD gold next and if I like it I'll stick with that one. Unfortunately we may have to try several different brands before finding the right one.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just an update.  I flatironed my hair two weeks ago and it's still going strong - this is through intense perspiration and humidity.  I oil with JBCO or amla and use a couple of flexirods on the ends, scarf up and in the morning, fluff and go.

My hair looks great.  I'm still working on thickening, but it's getting there.  I may reapply Softliss in another month.


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> Uh oh Veejee! Do you like it better than QOD Gold? Please say no, I'm trying to ween myself off of DH, lol. Please compare the two for me. Thanks!



Muse,

DH wins hands down! I hate those clowns are playing with the DH price cause that is a bomb product! No kanks in my wig!


----------



## Ganjababy

Anyone DC'ing overnight with BK'd hair? Or is this a bad idea?

TIA............


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I do; I actually do what I call the 24 hour DC.  I cowash with a clarifying conditioner from Vo5, add my DC and oils and then wet bun.  I leave the bun in until I cowash again the next day.

I miss Fab....


----------



## NerdSauce

evsbaby said:


> Anyone DC'ing overnight with BK'd hair? Or is this a bad idea?
> 
> TIA............




I've been doing it. Seems to be the only way I see any kind of effect.

Actually, because my hair had issues even before bkt, I'm planning to strip it once my second sample gets here and then reapply after some serious dcing. I couldn't really quite figure out what was wrong with it,a dn I thought BKT would assuage the issue, but I guess I misdiagnosed it. BKT hasn't made it worse but it is kind of prolonging the recovery.


----------



## foxee

I co-washed for the second time after BKT and detangling was a breeze!  My hair also air-dried in 1/4 of the time it usually takes.  Overall I'm very pleased with my results.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

sheba1 said:


> I miss Fab....




Where she at? I miss her too!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Ladies, it on this weekend! My Softliss sample arrived today (thanks mccray689!) and it and my hair have a date on Saturday. I'm in the HYH and Wet Bun challenge and since I'm 20 weeks post now my NG is outta control. I've been using scarfs so my edges lay flat for my bun but it'd be nice to be able to easily detangle my hair after it's been BKT'd - I miss this feeling. Last BKT was October. I will also do a length check and no more heat until the next length check in April/May. Aiming for full APL in 20TEN y'all - wish me luck!


----------



## mstar

Part 1 of my BKT experience was interesting. I can't wait to see how it turns out tomorrow. 

They used the Marcia Teixeira brand on me at the salon. I sat next to a very famous black actress who was also getting her first BKT, same brand. It's the 1-day formula, so they washed it immediately after the flat iron, and her hair came out *bone straight*, even though she's a 4b natural. Both she and I were shocked at the straight results on a first-time Type 4 natural. So I can't wait to see what happens to my hair...I wasn't counting on relaxer-straight results!

I opted to leave the treatment in overnight, and I will return tomorrow to get it rinsed and styled (I was happy to find that this is included in the price.)

My hair feels awful right now. Stiff, sticky, dull, can't even run my fingers through it.  I couldn't get a decent photo, so I'll post again after the treatment is done.


----------



## misscrystal

I'm thinking of BKT-ing, but I have texlaxed hair + about 28 weeks of new growth. 

My dream is to be able to use BKT on my ng instead of continuing to use relaxers, but I also don't want to damage my texlaxed hair since I already had to chop off most of my nearly APL-length hair last summer after my hair was irreparably damaged at a cut-rate braid shop. I can't take any more large cuts 

I've read a few threads cautioning against using BKT treatments on texlaxed hair, but I've been inspired by members, like Brittanynic, and I'd like to try using BKT to grow out my damaged hair.  

What should I do? Should I only BKT my ng? Will that cause issues with the line of demarcation? Or would it be okay to BKT my whole head (including the texlaxed portions)? Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## lilikoi

misscrystal said:


> I'm thinking of BKT-ing, but I have texlaxed hair + about 28 weeks of new growth.
> 
> My dream is to be able to use BKT on my ng instead of continuing to use relaxers, but I also don't want to damage my texlaxed hair since I already had to chop off most of my nearly APL-length hair last summer after my hair was irreparably damaged at a cut-rate braid shop. I can't take any more large cuts
> 
> I've read a few threads cautioning against using BKT treatments on texlaxed hair, but I've been inspired by members, like Brittanynic, and I'd like to try using BKT to grow out my damaged hair.
> 
> What should I do? Should I only BKT my ng? Will that cause issues with the line of demarcation? Or would it be okay to BKT my whole head (including the texlaxed portions)? Thanks in advance ladies.




I had a very bad BKT experience on my relaxed hair. I've lost about 2 inches , between dusting the ends and breakage, and my relaxed ends are really thin. However, *I have not given up on BKT!
*

I have concluded that the damage was caused by the high heat used in the process (see my post on this thread, around page 221, I think). Since then, I've read multiple references to using a much lower heat setting on natural afro hair, let alone relaxed.

My plan is to do my next bkt when I have move new growth (My last relaxer was last october--I thought I was stretching but now I feel I'm transitioning). Specifically, I plan to :

1-apply to my whole head, get as close to the roots as possible, _*without touching scalp*_

2-Somehow do the roots first, at 410ºF or less (depending on how it feels--I can really tell when the treatment "sets" because the hair gets really soft)

3-Go over the rest of the hair at a *much lower temp* without attempting to "burn off" the excess treatment.

4-Pray that I don't cause further damage to the relaxed ends.


I know this method won't give be the pretty, shiny, swingy hair I achieved on my first try (in fact, I anticipate it might initially feel coated and look a little dull) but the real result are seen after the first wash, anyway. But I really believe this approach has potential. It would get the roots manageable (I don't expect them to be bone straight) and the relaxed ends would benefit from the protein treatment, even if it's not as long lasting as for the roots.

So, this is what _I_ plan to do to _my_ hair based on _my_ previous experience. Whatever you decide to do, please, don't use 450ºF on your hair and please apply to your whole head even if you decide not to flat iron the rest of the hair. Good luck!


----------



## lilikoi

mstar said:


> Part 1 of my BKT experience was interesting. I can't wait to see how it turns out tomorrow.
> 
> They used the Marcia Teixeira brand on me at the salon. I sat next to *a very famous black actress* who was also getting her first BKT, same brand. .



Come on!!! Please, do tell or, at least, give us some hints! (You didn't sign a non-disclosure agreement, did you?):wink2:

I'm also dying to see pics of your hair. Please post soon!


----------



## mstar

lilikoi said:


> Come on!!! Please, do tell or, at least, give us some hints! (You didn't sign a non-disclosure agreement, did you?):wink2:
> 
> I'm also dying to see pics of your hair. Please post soon!


No non-diclosure agreement, but I would never violate her privacy like that...sorry. But I can say that her hair looked beautiful after the treatment, and I can't wait until I get her length. 

Feeling very discouraged about my hair right now. It's so short and thin.


----------



## Love Always

Mstar, I pray that all is well with your hair since you're not done with the complete process yet.  I love looking at your hair in your avatar .  Quick question, what made you decide on the Marcia Teixeira brand? 



mstar said:


> Part 1 of my BKT experience was interesting. I can't wait to see how it turns out tomorrow.
> 
> They used the Marcia Teixeira brand on me at the salon. I sat next to a very famous black actress who was also getting her first BKT, same brand. It's the 1-day formula, so they washed it immediately after the flat iron, and her hair came out *bone straight*, even though she's a 4b natural. Both she and I were shocked at the straight results on a first-time Type 4 natural. So I can't wait to see what happens to my hair...I wasn't counting on relaxer-straight results!
> 
> I opted to leave the treatment in overnight, and I will return tomorrow to get it rinsed and styled (I was happy to find that this is included in the price.)
> 
> My hair feels awful right now. Stiff, sticky, dull, can't even run my fingers through it.  I couldn't get a decent photo, so I'll post again after the treatment is done.


----------



## mstar

Nisha619 said:


> Mstar, I pray that all is well with your hair since you're not done with the complete process yet. I love looking at your hair in your avatar . Quick question, what made you decide on the Marcia Teixeira brand?


Aww, thank you so much, Nisha. 
The avatar hair is no more.  My setback and haircut in September have left me a little shorter than my starting length, and the breakage I experienced really thinned my ends out. I'm counting on BKT to help me get decent-looking hair by this summer. 

The Kimble salon uses Marcia Teixeira, so that's what I got. I was nervous about it, until Dontspeakdefeat said that she thinks it's the best BKT brand. They also offered Copolla, but the negative experiences of some LHCF'ers led me to decline that service. (I told my stylist about DH and Softliss, and she said she'll look into testing those brands in the salon. The Marcia Teixeira fumes are AWFUL, so they're searching for alternatives.)


----------



## sheba1

Hey Misscrystal,

AtlantaJJ, *Fabulosity* and Veejee are all texlaxed BKT gurus.  They use BKT to get bone straight results on the texlaxed hair and much help in blurring the line of demarcation (lessening breakage there) and allowing longer stretches.  For each of those ladies, however, BKT has either spurred or is assisting in a transition to natural BKT'd hair.  



misscrystal said:


> I'm thinking of BKT-ing, but I have texlaxed hair + about 28 weeks of new growth.
> 
> My dream is to be able to use BKT on my ng instead of continuing to use relaxers, but I also don't want to damage my texlaxed hair since I already had to chop off most of my nearly APL-length hair last summer after my hair was irreparably damaged at a cut-rate braid shop. I can't take any more large cuts
> 
> I've read a few threads cautioning against using BKT treatments on texlaxed hair, but I've been inspired by members, like Brittanynic, and I'd like to try using BKT to grow out my damaged hair.
> 
> What should I do? Should I only BKT my ng? Will that cause issues with the line of demarcation? Or would it be okay to BKT my whole head (including the texlaxed portions)? Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## Dove56

misscrystal said:


> I'm thinking of BKT-ing, but I have texlaxed hair + about 28 weeks of new growth.
> 
> My dream is to be able to use BKT on my ng instead of continuing to use relaxers, but I also don't want to damage my texlaxed hair since I already had to chop off most of my nearly APL-length hair last summer after my hair was irreparably damaged at a cut-rate braid shop. I can't take any more large cuts
> 
> I've read a few threads cautioning against using BKT treatments on texlaxed hair, but I've been inspired by members, like Brittanynic, and I'd like to try using BKT to grow out my damaged hair.
> 
> What should I do? Should I only BKT my ng? Will that cause issues with the line of demarcation? Or would it be okay to BKT my whole head (including the texlaxed portions)? Thanks in advance ladies.



Misscrystal,

I didn't have any issues using a BKT on my texlaxed hair. I did experience breakage on some hair I had bleached (doubled processed and only about 30% of my hair - highlights) but it's not anything anyone else would notice. The BKT made my texlaxed hair bone straight and that's what I wanted at the time without the risk of bone straight relaxing. 

Now I'm about 7 months post and I'm transitioning back to my natural hair because my BKT is holding up so well even through workouts! I love it! I don't plan to relax anymore. My rollerset even came out bone straight at the roots just like i had a relaxer.   I LOVE BKT !


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

jayjaycurlz said:


> Has anyone tried the Encanto brand on ebay?



I have been looking at this one, too!


----------



## mstar

I'm still kinda in shock over my hair...I was expecting to get a texture kinda like Sheba's wash-n-go, but instead I got a much looser, blow-dry look.

After the rinse, it looked like a texlax...still curly, but very loose compared to my 4a/b afro. My hair was hanging down instead of sticking up, LOL. For the blowdry, the paddle brush just glided through my hair like butta. It felt all super-soft and silky after the blowdry, too! Soft like petting a kitten. 

I forgot to take my camera.  These are really crappy camera phone photos:

*1)* My pre-BKT natural hair, no product 
*2)* After the rinse (I no longer have an afro, LOL...it's pretty straight)
*3)* Half of my head is blowdried, and the other half is still damp...it looks kind of like loose waves 

My hair is short, layered, and damaged. I didn't take a picture of it after we flat ironed, but it felt light as air, and SO silky soft. Next pic is a photo of my pressed hair last week--this is basically what it looked like today after the flat iron:

*4)* Flat ironed hair

We weren't happy with the look (short, thin, damaged hair isn't exactly cute), so....we added clip-in extensions. I was amazed at how well the BKT hair blended with the extensions! So here is my final look:

*5)* Clip-in extensions on BKT'd hair

I'm happy.


----------



## Titansgirl

MStar,  I'm sorry to hear about your setback.  I'm sure BKT will help strengthen your hair and help you with a successful comeback.  Your hair blends well with those extension.

It looks like your BKT took well.  Please keep us informed of your progress with the treatment.


----------



## Muse

Got this email from DH:

 *Hi,*
*   I just want to say Happy New Year from all Dream Hair's Family...*
*   Starting at the beggining of january, in regards of the 2010 law, to sell any keratin treatment we have to have a copy of the professional license (it can be a business or individual license). Since we are updating our files i m going to send a new form and a list with the docs that s necessary. Please reply this e-mail ASAP, without the docs we can not sell the keratin anymore, i m going to send the forms just for the customers who send me a confirmation of this e-mail with a copy of the license.*
*   Is really important for you to know that Dream Hair Keratin still the same, nothing change at the formula. If you have any questions please let me know, for me is always a pleasure to help my customers.*

*Best Regards,  *
* 
Ana Rodrigues
Dream Hair Keratin

*Wow, at first I thought it was an email about a discount, lol. Oh well to that one. Now I know for sure I'd better find a substitute. I wonder if there really is a law or if it's just her way of slapping us in the face....


----------



## leona2025

Muse said:


> Got this email from DH:
> 
> *Hi,*
> *I just want to say Happy New Year from all Dream Hair's Family...*
> *Starting at the beggining of january, in regards of the 2010 law, to sell any keratin treatment we have to have a copy of the professional license (it can be a business or individual license). Since we are updating our files i m going to send a new form and a list with the docs that s necessary. Please reply this e-mail ASAP, without the docs we can not sell the keratin anymore, i m going to send the forms just for the customers who send me a confirmation of this e-mail with a copy of the license.*
> *Is really important for you to know that Dream Hair Keratin still the same, nothing change at the formula. If you have any questions please let me know, for me is always a pleasure to help my customers.*
> 
> *Best Regards, *
> 
> *Ana Rodrigues*
> *Dream Hair Keratin*
> 
> Wow, at first I thought it was an email about a discount, lol. Oh well to that one. Now I know for sure I'd better find a substitute. I wonder if there really is a law or if it's just her way of slapping us in the face....


 

So we can't buy samples off ebay anymore? I have one more treatment of DH, but then I'm looking for a new brand. There just seems to be to  much drama surrounding this one.


----------



## sheba1

Mstar your hair is beautiful!  I thought it looked  in the press last week, too!   Gorgeous hair.  And the blending with those extensions is flawless.  I'm going to put just a couple stitches in a lacefront piece the same way once every couple weeks, I think.  I'll have clips at the bottom, so I can lift it and apply MN to my scalp.  But my hair will be out and straight at the top.  I'm thinking this method might be better than a sew in for me.



leona2025 said:


> So we can't buy samples off ebay anymore? I have one more treatment of DH, but then I'm looking for a new brand. There just seems to be to  much drama surrounding this one.



The Diva's are always full of drama.  Anyhow, they can have at it.  OK Keratin one day looks just fine to me 

Leona, you know there ain't no daggon law... lol

Daggon, Anna... make me wanna throw my liter of Dreamhair Acai in the trash.  She can really take a hike.


----------



## Muse

leona2025 said:


> So we can't buy samples off ebay anymore? I have one more treatment of DH, but then I'm looking for a new brand. There just seems to be to  much drama surrounding this one.



Yup you can still purchase on ebay. Pretty much anything goes there. I am going to purchase my sample of QOD Gold on ebay. Normally you need to have a license to purchase it directly from the company. That's why I heart ebay.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Too much drama!



Muse said:


> Got this email from DH:
> 
> *Hi,*
> *I just want to say Happy New Year from all Dream Hair's Family...*
> *Starting at the beggining of january, in regards of the 2010 law, to sell any keratin treatment we have to have a copy of the professional license (it can be a business or individual license). Since we are updating our files i m going to send a new form and a list with the docs that s necessary. Please reply this e-mail ASAP, without the docs we can not sell the keratin anymore, i m going to send the forms just for the customers who send me a confirmation of this e-mail with a copy of the license.*
> *Is really important for you to know that Dream Hair Keratin still the same, nothing change at the formula. If you have any questions please let me know, for me is always a pleasure to help my customers.*
> 
> *Best Regards, *
> 
> *Ana Rodrigues*
> *Dream Hair Keratin*
> 
> Wow, at first I thought it was an email about a discount, lol. Oh well to that one. Now I know for sure I'd better find a substitute. I wonder if there really is a law or if it's just her way of slapping us in the face....


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Quote: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *jayjaycurlz* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Encanto brand on ebay?_



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I have been looking at this one, too!



The price seems very good - $50 for 8oz of BKT, Shampoo and Conditioner. Let me know if anyone tries this. They also have a facebook page and give 5% discounts on your auctions if you become a fan and post a message on FB.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

jayjaycurlz said:


> Ladies, it on this weekend! My Softliss sample arrived today (thanks mccray689!) and it and my hair have a date on Saturday. I'm in the HYH and Wet Bun challenge and since I'm 20 weeks post now my NG is outta control. I've been using scarfs so my edges lay flat for my bun but it'd be nice to be able to easily detangle my hair after it's been BKT'd - I miss this feeling. Last BKT was October. I will also do a length check and no more heat until the next length check in April/May. Aiming for full APL in 20TEN y'all - wish me luck!



And the count down begins! I'm doing a moisturizing DC (EQP DPR-11) with oils tonight and I'll start the BKT process in the morning. 

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow, but I'm not good at it


----------



## sheba1

^^^ Yay, I'm so excited!!!  Good luck!


----------



## Starronda

After reading so many wonderful things about BKT, I've decided that I'm not relaxing anymore and I'm going to get my first BKT in March for my birthday. At that time I should be about 6 months post


----------



## sheba1

Starronda said:


> After reading so many wonderful things about BKT, I've decided that I'm not relaxing anymore and I'm going to get my first BKT in March for my birthday. At that time I should be about 6 months post



Go girl!!!  That's my next BKT, too.  I can't wait to see your results.  Gonna be sooooo purdy!  All that hair!


----------



## Starronda

sheba1 said:


> Go girl!!! That's my next BKT, too. I can't wait to see your results. Gonna be sooooo purdy! All that hair!


 
Thanks Sheba1! I'll keep reading all the wonderful post in this thread!

Also, I'll be waiting for your March BKT also


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wow, I'm sorry for all the Dream hair, sorry for the drama and the disappointment. There has to be other brands out there that are just as good if not better. We just have to put our research caps on. Nothing can stop the determination and drive of the LHCF ladies, no one product or snotty vendor.  

Anyways, do we have a licenced pro here on the board that might help you all out? Perhaps you can work it out through one here to have them email the licence and get the product, etc.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Wow, I'm sorry for all the Dream hair, sorry for the drama and the disappointment. *There has to be other brands out there that are just as good if not better.* We just have to put our research caps on. Nothing can stop the determination and drive of the LHCF ladies, no one product or snotty vendor.
> 
> Anyways, do we have a licenced pro here on the board that might help you all out? Perhaps you can work it out through one here to have them email the licence and get the product, etc.



I agree with the bolded. There are so many brands out there that DH can't be the BEST. I think that by many of us branching out and testing other brands we will find something even better than DH.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Eisani said:


> I have yet to use the Softliss so I can't really compare it but in my own small amount of experience (bkt'd myself twice, dd twice) using Dreamhair, our hair got straight upon first use. I don't know you hair type, but we're 3c/4a, dd is completely natural and I have a couple inches of relaxer on the ends. Anyhoo, this is what I use and our hair gets silky straight yet when I wash, the curls are still there. As far as shampoos, I personally use Elucence Clarifying poo. It's extra gentle, doesn't leave our hair dry or matted. I believe some ladies have used ORS Aloe as well. I've had the best wash experiences using Elucence. I used the poo that came w/Dreamhair the 1st time and it made my hair TOO dry and it was difficult to blowdry. I don't have this problem w/Elucence. HTH!


 
I also have 3c/4a hair. I will try the elucence 'poo but I don't think I will be using dreamhair due to the controversy and seemingly ridiculous price discrimination.



MarieB said:


> 1.I like Dreamhair and Global for straightness, although, at this point I probably need to double up on treatments to knock my roots down for real (haven't really relaxed since March), and Global does make my hair feel coated and stiff after application, whereas Dreamhair was soft and silky from "Go". Softliss is just  for me, although some people seem to like it. As they say, YMMV.
> 
> 
> 2. As much as I'm not a fan of Softliss, their clarifying poo wasn't too bad, but I seem to recall them suggesting on their site (back when they were selling stuff individually and not forcing you to buy full kits) that you could use Johnson's Baby Shampoo.
> 
> 3. Sorry, I got nothing on that one.


 
Yeah softliss rated the same with me... a coated mess.



anhdds2011 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just recently joined LHCF, I've ben stalking a while, particularly this post, and will be BKT-ing for the first time in January. I'll be using the Rejuvenol brand. Any advice? I'm pretty exciting about really getting this hair journey started!


 

Please keep me posted on the rejuvenol (or anyone else who has anything to add) I believe the dominican salon around the corner uses this brand. Also it is a sight cheaper than the QOD gold which is the other brand I am considering.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Muse said:


> Got this email from DH:
> 
> *Hi,*
> *I just want to say Happy New Year from all Dream Hair's Family...*
> *Starting at the beggining of january, in regards of the 2010 law, to sell any keratin treatment we have to have a copy of the professional license (it can be a business or individual license). Since we are updating our files i m going to send a new form and a list with the docs that s necessary. Please reply this e-mail ASAP, without the docs we can not sell the keratin anymore, i m going to send the forms just for the customers who send me a confirmation of this e-mail with a copy of the license.*
> *Is really important for you to know that Dream Hair Keratin still the same, nothing change at the formula. If you have any questions please let me know, for me is always a pleasure to help my customers.*
> 
> *Best Regards, *
> 
> *Ana Rodrigues*
> *Dream Hair Keratin*
> 
> Wow, at first I thought it was an email about a discount, lol. Oh well to that one. Now I know for sure I'd better find a substitute. I wonder if there really is a law or if it's just her way of slapping us in the face....


 

So is the price the same for people with licenses and they are just not selling to people without licenses?


----------



## Muse

girlyprincess23 said:


> So is the price the same for people with licenses and they are just not selling to people without licenses?



Yup, looks like it. Just went to their site to see if they changed the prices and they have not.


----------



## sheba1

girlyprincess23 said:


> So is the price the same for people with licenses and they are just not selling to people without licenses?



At this point the price could be a dollar, for all I care, and I would be like 

Just in case anybody missed it, these were Cutenss' results with the original OK Keratin product.  This was her first BKT and it was her fave.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365479

Between price and lack of drama, I'll be going with that one


----------



## mstar

sheba1 said:


> Mstar your hair is beautiful! I thought it looked  in the press last week, too!  Gorgeous hair. And the blending with those extensions is flawless. I'm going to put just a couple stitches in a lacefront piece the same way once every couple weeks, I think. I'll have clips at the bottom, so I can lift it and apply MN to my scalp. But my hair will be out and straight at the top. I'm thinking this method might be better than a sew in for me.


Thank you Sheba! My hair feels amazing...I can't believe it got so dang straight! It's an exact match for the Extensions Plus hair in the clip-ons. 

I know that I can't wear the clip-in hair every day because the combs will cause damage, but I just bought a Hana Elite so that I can flat iron occasionally and make all the hair blend together. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Anyways, do we have a licenced pro here on the board that might help you all out? Perhaps you can work it out through one here to have them email the licence and get the product, etc.


Well...I suggested that my salon order Dreamhair and Softliss, and they placed the orders on Thursday, so I will probably get Dreamhair next time. My new stylist is REALLY cool, and I bet she would be willing to place an order for us if we needed her to.  After all, I was the one who told them about these brands in the first place.


----------



## sheba1

My sister is a stylist and she actually placed my order for global.  However, in regards to dreamhair, I absolutely refuse to support a business that has made it absolutely clear they do not wish to have my support.  It's like walking up to the man who just beat me, and begging him to love me.  Yeah... right...

I will BKT for the rest of my life and Dreamhair will never get another single penny from me.


----------



## leona2025

sheba1 said:


> My sister is a stylist and she actually placed my order for global. However, in regards to dreamhair, I absolutely refuse to support a business that has made it absolutely clear they do not wish to have my support. It's like walking up to the man who just beat me, and begging him to love me. Yeah... right...
> 
> I will BKT for the rest of my life and Dreamhair will never get another single penny from me.


 

I feel just this way. I'm thinking of trying Softliss just because I like the websiteand all the other products and I want that oil. I want to try OK too. SO many choices, but DH is out forever.


----------



## sheba1

Also, I forgot to tell you ladies, so far I do not experience the five minute detangling with Dreamhair that I got with Global 2%.  

After rocking buns for the week, I had a whole host of little dreads in the center like I did after my BKT had worn off.  So, on the detangling side, Dreamhair is not my fave.  I even had to whip out the ole school detangling supplies, including finger detangling before denman with hair coated in cowboy magic and infusium.  Um....  Never had that with Global.

I may actually return to global until I reach MBL (the point when I was going to begin wearing my hair mostly straight).


----------



## girlyprincess23

I will probably just stick to what I know. The global was excellent so I guess I will stick to that and have my stylit friend order it for me if they ask for a license. I will just have to get used to shelling out the dough!!!


----------



## misscrystal

I really want to try Global's 2% formula because I've seen so many naturals rave about it (I'm texlaxed, but I've been braided up for the last 7 months to grow out my most recent set back and I'd like to use BKT to transition to natural). Where can I find it? I checked their website and it looks like it's not available for direct sale to consumers. I also checked eBay but didn't see any listings. 

Where can I buy it?


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, MissCrystal, you can get it from their web site if you're willing to buy the large liter size.  No license is necessary to do it this way; here's a link:

http://www.globalkeratin.com/component/finddistributor/?act=professional

Note that you have to go under the professional side to purchase the BKT.

However, if you want the 16.9 oz for $135 (I think that's the price I paid; but I paid quite a bit more for the clarifying shampoo and shipping) you have to provide a license number by phone.  I bought this size and it afforded me one year's worth of BKT and I sold 3oz of it!  I've done 4 treatments (with global) and I still have about a third of the bottle left.


----------



## misscrystal

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, MissCrystal, you can get it from their web site if you're willing to buy the large liter size.  No license is necessary to do it this way; here's a link:
> 
> http://www.globalkeratin.com/component/finddistributor/?act=professional
> 
> Note that you have to go under the professional side to purchase the BKT.
> 
> However, if you want the 16.9 oz for $135 (I think that's the price I paid; but I paid quite a bit more for the clarifying shampoo and shipping) you have to provide a license number by phone.  I bought this size and it afforded me one year's worth of BKT and I sold 3oz of it!  I've done 4 treatments (with global) and I still have about a third of the bottle left.



Thank you Sheba! I knew I could count on the LHCF BKT guru to come through!


----------



## Love Always

Well ladies, I got my first BKT yesterday and the stylist used Global 2% in Strawberry.  The whole process took three hours because I have a lot of hair and it's thick.  I didnt' get the swang like some of you ladies.  My hair doesn't feel good right now because it's heavy and coated.  I didn't take pictures because it's nothing to rave about because it looks like a blow dry.  What I appreciate about the stylist was the fact that she knew better than to crank up the heat and mentioned that so many people suffered damaged due to high temperatures.  I'm really looking forward to washing it out on Tuesday.  I was so embarrassed at church today because I'm not use to wearing my hair out like this .


----------



## lilikoi

Nisha619 said:


> Well ladies, I got my first BKT yesterday and the stylist used Global 2% in Strawberry.  The whole process took three hours because I have a lot of hair and it's thick.  I didnt' get the swang like some of you ladies.  My hair doesn't feel good right now because it's heavy and coated.  I didn't take pictures because it's nothing to rave about because it looks like a blow dry.  What I appreciate about the stylist was the fact that she knew better than to crank up the heat and mentioned that so many people suffered damaged due to high temperatures.  I'm really looking forward to washing it out on Tuesday.  I was so embarrassed at church today because I'm not use to wearing my hair out like this .



Please post your results after you wash! 

By the way, are you natural, relaxed? I just want to put your results into context. TIA.


----------



## sheba1

Nisha619 said:


> Well ladies, I got my first BKT yesterday and the stylist used Global 2% in Strawberry.  The whole process took three hours because I have a lot of hair and it's thick.  I didnt' get the swang like some of you ladies.  My hair doesn't feel good right now because it's heavy and coated.  I didn't take pictures because it's nothing to rave about because it looks like a blow dry.  What I appreciate about the stylist was the fact that she knew better than to crank up the heat and mentioned that so many people suffered damaged due to high temperatures.  I'm really looking forward to washing it out on Tuesday.  I was so embarrassed at church today because I'm not use to wearing my hair out like this .



My hair has never been blowy and swangy after a Global application.  For me the magic is *after the first wash*.  Your hair feels coated because it is coated; think of needing to over spackle before scraping the excess away.  That's how a Global app is.  You'll be back to rave after your first wash and the excess is in the drain.


----------



## Eisani

Can you browse the profession section of Global's website w/o creating an account? I don't wanna do all that just to LOOK @ what they have.

ETA: Encanto looks interesting.  1.7%, same day formula. 
 Treatment Ingredients

WATER, HYDROLIZED KERATIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-7, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM, HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEINS, WHEAT OLIGOSACCHARIDES, CHERRY BARK EXTRACT, CAMOMILE EXTRACT, NEUTRAL HENNA EXTRACT, SAGE OIL, TANGERINE OIL, GERANIUM OIL, FRAGRANCE, PEG-12 DIMETHICONE, AMINO ACID, ALDEHYDE, KERNEL EXTRACT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Eisani said:


> Can you browse the profession section of Global's website w/o creating an account? I don't wanna do all that just to LOOK @ what they have.
> 
> ETA: Encanto looks interesting. 1.7%, same day formula.
> Treatment Ingredients
> 
> WATER, HYDROLIZED KERATIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-7, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM, HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEINS, WHEAT OLIGOSACCHARIDES, *CHERRY BARK EXTRACT*, CAMOMILE EXTRACT, NEUTRAL HENNA EXTRACT, SAGE OIL, TANGERINE OIL, GERANIUM OIL, FRAGRANCE, PEG-12 DIMETHICONE, AMINO ACID, ALDEHYDE, KERNEL EXTRACT.


What is this Encanto product of which you speak!! The ingredients sound divine!  My hair loves anything with Cherry Bark anything in it. That's some kind of magical stuff. Henna extract too! I want to try this, these are quality ingredients!
I like that a polymer is the third ingredient that a heat protectectant. 

Let me scroll back and see if I can find a link....


----------



## Love Always

lilikoi said:


> Please post your results after you wash!
> 
> By the way, are you natural, relaxed? I just want to put your results into context. TIA.



I'm natural, I don't know my hair type but I will say that I have very wavy hair.  I took some before pictures of my natural hair the day before I got the treatment done.  So, I will definitely post pics after I wash.



sheba1 said:


> My hair has never been blowy and swangy after a Global application.  For me the magic is *after the first wash*.  Your hair feels coated because it is coated; think of needing to over spackle before scraping the excess away.  That's how a Global app is.  You'll be back to rave after your first wash and the excess is in the drain.



OK, I'm definitely looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow.  I've heard you rave so much about Global and the first wash so now I have something to look forward to tomorrow.  Thank you so much for your input and support


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I thought I was the only one in this bunch that didn't think Dreamhair was better than Global. My hair did not like Dreamhair, it got it straight initally but I found over time it didn't do anything for the condition of my hair. As a matter of fact over time, I think I found it allowed heat damage to happen to my hair. That's just my opinion. I had to do a lot of protein treatments to get it back in check. Now I will be doing stricktly roots only BKTs from now on. 

On another  note, I just ordered that $179.00 Recession ceramic roots straightening tool from Ulta for $39.00   What the heck!


----------



## girlyprincess23

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, MissCrystal, you can get it from their web site if you're willing to buy the large liter size. No license is necessary to do it this way; here's a link:
> 
> http://www.globalkeratin.com/component/finddistributor/?act=professional
> 
> Note that you have to go under the professional side to purchase the BKT.
> 
> However, if you want the 16.9 oz for $135 (I think that's the price I paid; but I paid quite a bit more for the clarifying shampoo and shipping) you have to provide a license number by phone. I bought this size and it afforded me one year's worth of BKT and I sold 3oz of it! I've done 4 treatments (with global) and I still have about a third of the bottle left.


 
Do you think if my friend ordered with my credit card and her license number it would be a problem?


----------



## sheba1

girlyprincess23 said:


> Do you think if my friend ordered with my credit card and her license number it would be a problem?



No, I don't think it would be a problem.  To be safe, you should have it shipped to your friends' location also.  And remember, if you decide to buy the large bottle off the site, you don't even need to do that; only for the small one.


----------



## Muse

Eisani said:


> Can you browse the profession section of Global's website w/o creating an account? I don't wanna do all that just to LOOK @ what they have.
> 
> ETA: *Encanto looks interesting.  1.7%, same day formula.
> Treatment Ingredients*
> 
> WATER, HYDROLIZED KERATIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-7, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM, HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEINS, WHEAT OLIGOSACCHARIDES, CHERRY BARK EXTRACT, CAMOMILE EXTRACT, NEUTRAL HENNA EXTRACT, SAGE OIL, TANGERINE OIL, GERANIUM OIL, FRAGRANCE, PEG-12 DIMETHICONE, AMINO ACID, ALDEHYDE, KERNEL EXTRACT.



You're right! I just took a look and the ingredients to all three of the products look great. They seem like a very open company and I like the fact that they are not the middle man but the actual company themselves selling to individuals. Also the fact that you get 8oz of poo, treatment, AND con for $48 is a steal!
I may go with them first. I still want to try QOD gold but boy is it expensive for how much you get. Is anyone going to order Encanto soon? I'd like to hear some reviews before I purchase.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I thought I was the only one in this bunch that didn't think Dreamhair was better than Global. My hair did not like Dreamhair, it got it straight initally but *I found over time it didn't do anything for the condition of my hair. As a matter of fact over time, I think I found it allowed heat damage to happen to my hair.* That's just my opinion. I had to do a lot of protein treatments to get it back in check. Now I will be doing stricktly roots only BKTs from now on.
> 
> On another  note, I just ordered that $179.00 Recession ceramic roots straightening tool from Ulta for $39.00   What the heck!



Uh oh!! Looks like it's a good thing most of us are moving on. I know this may not happen to everyone but still...I don't want something that just makes my hair look good but eventually weakens it. I am looking for added strength and GREAT heat protection over the long haul.

So JJ, are you just going to stick with Global? That is the one that Brittany got her great results with and it sounds like it's working for you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Uh oh!! Looks like it's a good thing most of us are moving on. I know this may not happen to everyone but still...I don't want something that just makes my hair look good but eventually weakens it. I am looking for added strength and GREAT heat protection over the long haul.
> 
> So JJ, are you just going to stick with Global? That is the one that Brittany got her great results with and it sounds like it's working for you.


I'm not using the rest of my DH. I'm thinking about giving it away. 

I'm sticking with Global for now and I am very interested in the new product mentioned by *Eisani *above because it contains a polymer(sp) POLYQUATERNIUM-7, I believe that is a heat protectant.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

*Polyquaternium is used in deep penetrating conditioners*


*Deep Penetrating Conditioners*
There are two main types of deep or penetrating conditioners; moisture and protein.

Protein based conditioners are designed to increase the diameter of the hair with a coating action. This will strengthen the hair and add body. 

Hair that is severely damaged will need a concentrated protein conditioner. These conditioners are designed to pass through the cuticle, penetrate the cortex and replace keratin lost during chemical services. They are designed to equalize porosity, increase elasticity and improve overall appearance. Because the hair is filled with new keratin, it will feel hard after use and should be followed with a moisturizing conditioner to soften and lubricate the hair shaft. Concentrated protein are NOT recommended for use after a chemical treatment like a relaxer, color or perm. These conditioners will disrupt the desired rearrangement of protein bonds formed by these chemical services.

In addition, to protein based conditioners, there are moisturizing deep penetrating conditioners. These conditioners contain humectants that attract moisture and are absorbed into the hair cortex. The difference between instant and deep moisturizing conditioner is that deep treatments contain a *quaternary ammonium *component included in the chemical formulation of moisturizers so they are able to attach themselves to the hair fiber and provide longer lasting moisture. 




Eisani said:


> Can you browse the profession section of Global's website w/o creating an account? I don't wanna do all that just to LOOK @ what they have.
> 
> ETA: Encanto looks interesting. 1.7%, same day formula.
> Treatment Ingredients
> 
> WATER, HYDROLIZED KERATIN,* POLYQUATERNIUM-7*, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM, HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEINS, WHEAT OLIGOSACCHARIDES, CHERRY BARK EXTRACT, CAMOMILE EXTRACT, NEUTRAL HENNA EXTRACT, SAGE OIL, TANGERINE OIL, GERANIUM OIL, FRAGRANCE, PEG-12 DIMETHICONE, AMINO ACID, ALDEHYDE, KERNEL EXTRACT.


----------



## Oyekade

is there a big difference between global 2% and 4%? or do they both perform the same way?


----------



## sheba1

Oyekade said:


> is there a big difference between global 2% and 4%? or do they both perform the same way?



4% is twice as strong so the hair is left twice as straight for the temporary period.  I've never used the 4% (only 2) but that's what I got as I listened to AtlantaJJ's experience about the 4% leaving her roots smoooooov!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

4% solution is supposed help the BKT take better on natural non chemically treated hairs such as my roots. It's difficult for the BKT to adhere to the cuticle of non-chemically treated hair, the effects do not last as long as it does for chemically treated hair. 

That's why my roots keep blowing up   I workout and sweat a lot too so that doesn't help matters!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ My 2% lasts quite some time, though, AJ, even while cowashing daily.  Took over 3 months for my bkt to totally wear off.


----------



## Love Always

I washed my hair and it reverted back .  It was very easy to wash out and my hair was smooth and soft when I was washing it out.  I would say that the BKT took the bulkiness out of my hair and it's drying a lot faster.  I finished washing my hair two hours ago and before the BKT my hair will still be soaking wet but now it's not.  My sister took some pictures of my hair but I will have to post it on tomorrow because I'm about to leave.  I'm glad that I did it and I like to see the progression of my hair over the next couple of months.  I know the BKT gets better after each treatment so I'm looking forward to my next one...I'm already thinking about getting one in March with the 4% forumla .


----------



## Jaffa

Nisha619 said:


> I washed my hair and it reverted back . It was very easy to wash out and my hair was smooth and soft when I was washing it out. I would say that the BKT took the bulkiness out of my hair and it's drying a lot faster. I finished washing my hair two hours ago and before the BKT my hair will still be soaking wet but now it's not. My sister took some pictures of my hair but I will have to post it on tomorrow because I'm about to leave. I'm glad that I did it and I like to see the progression of my hair over the next couple of months. I know the BKT gets better after each treatment so I'm looking forward to my next one...I'm already thinking about getting one in March with the 4% forumla .


 
Hi Nisha619 - Your BKT experience sounds great and looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## Love Always

My experience has been good so far, I'm in search for some good products right now. I'm having a really hard time loading pictures .



Jaffa said:


> Hi Nisha619 - Your BKT experience sounds great and looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> ^^^ My 2% lasts quite some time, though, AJ, even while cowashing daily. Took over 3 months for my bkt to totally wear off.


 
You did a perm color before you first treatment right?  I'm thinking of doing that myself at some point since I'm not going to relax again. The color helps the cuticle hold the BKT longer.


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> You did a perm color before you first treatment right? I'm thinking of doing that myself at some point since I'm not going to relax again. The color helps the cuticle hold the BKT longer.


 
Semi-perm, yep; but that was my first BKT only, back in May.  All new growth since then is untreated with any type of color.  I used the color to attempt to get a straighter result.  Overall, I've used nothing stronger than 2% and my BKT tends to wear on the areas that were colored and the areas that are new growth at about the same rate.

I'm thinking it has more to do with the straightness factor, especially looking at Brittany's results, but I could be wrong.


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I just had an aha moment; it must have to do with straightness as the keep the curl formula is formaldehyde free


----------



## precious-olivia

I did the OK Keratin Treatment on the hair that is left out from my weave and I must say I loved the results. The fumes had my eyes watering, but nevertheless it was excellent. I can`t wait to try it on every strand of hair I have this coming April.


----------



## MarieB

I just wanted to say that I am still loving the BKT! It's winter, so I can't fully air dry like I do in the summer, but I did a 5-minute blow dry with a round brush today, and it is still silky-smooth, shiny, and healthy. BKT forever!


----------



## girlyprincess23

Does the BKT trap moisture in the hair? I was just wondering because my hair stays moisturized from week to week with the BKT whereas without it it's like it dries out midweek?


----------



## MarieB

I think it does, after a fashion, because my hair seems to stay pretty healthy and moisturized without using a ton of product.  I've been on the same tube of NTM Smooth Shine Anti-Frizz Cream since sometime last spring...it'll probably be a completely different formula by the time I run out. I wash or co-wash about 3 times a week, and my hair is doing great.


----------



## Diamond75

Wow I finally read about 90% of this thread. I attempted to last week, but got a nasty virus from a fotki link, so I had to wipe my hard drive... anyway, I've had my first BKT done yesterday. 

A little history, I've been wearing some form of braids since the fall of 06. Sometime in 07 I cut off most of my relaxed hair in an effort to make the braiding easier and just to let the chemical hair go. Treebraids were starting to do a little damage to my front hair line so I knew I needed to stop doing them, but didn't to go to relaxers. I came across this thread and it sounded like exactly what I was looking for. Because I've been in braids so long and needed my hair cut, I went to a professional to do my BKT. She was running a special and I wanted to see the process done in the salon, before I attempt to do it at home. 

She used the Coppola brand and the process didn't seem all that bad. My hair was fine prior to braids and it was very thin after this treatment. I think I will have to have another treatment before I can really evaluate BKTs, being that the hair has been braided up. 

I had the treatment done on Friday, and the info says to wait 72 hours before I can wash it, but I may not wait that long. I go back to her on Tuesday, because she thinks I'm waiting that long to wash it, but she wants to put a DC treatment on my hair to help it. Im not used to my hair being this thin, so I may have her put a few tracks in to get me through the first couple of weeks.

My hair is soft, smooth and silky... it just looks a mess...lol. Hopefully it will thicken up soon, at least by the summer time so I can do a wash-n-go thing.

THANK YOU ALL for the helpful info...


----------



## me-T

after seeing those Encanto ingredients & price, & what was said about DH not helping the health, i think i'm gonna throw the rest of my DH sample out and try EC.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Here are my BKT results from last week. I used SoftLiss Strawberry. I'm texlaxed with 20 week NG at the time of this BKT. 

1st pic - freshly was w/SoftLiss step 1
2nd pic - air dried, then SoftLiss BKT was applied
3rd pic - Flatironed, partially finished
4th pic - BKT was washed out after 1 hour and SoftLiss Mask applied and rinsed out
5th pic - fully flat ironed hair


----------



## Diamond75

How do you ladies keep your scalp moist? I used to use olive oil for my scalp or would let it sit on my hair prior to washing or CW, can I still do that with BKT?


----------



## Beekay305

Diamond, I use olive oil and jojoba oil to pre-poo all the time. My BKT was fine afterwards.

Does anyone only get their roots done? I am about to get my second BKT, but I only want my roots done. I don't want my curl pattern to be any looser on the previously applied sections. Also, did anyone have any shedding with BKT?


----------



## Diamond75

Beekay305 said:


> Diamond, I use olive oil and jojoba oil to pre-poo all the time. My BKT was fine afterwards.
> 
> Does anyone only get their roots done? I am about to get my second BKT, but I only want my roots done. I don't want my curl pattern to be any looser on the previously applied sections. Also, did anyone have any shedding with BKT?


 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mstar

girlyprincess23 said:


> Does the BKT trap moisture in the hair? I was just wondering because my hair stays moisturized from week to week with the BKT whereas without it it's like it dries out midweek?


I've noticed that too. It's pretty incredible!

I haven't washed my hair yet...when I get my hair straightened, I usually wear it for 10 days, so wash day will be tomorrow. I've moisturized a few times, but my hair has not been dry, and it's still silky straight, smooth, and shiny. I'm amazed.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Beekay305 said:


> Diamond, I use olive oil and jojoba oil to pre-poo all the time. My BKT was fine afterwards.
> 
> *Does anyone only get their roots done? *I am about to get my second BKT, but I only want my roots done. I don't want my curl pattern to be any looser on the previously applied sections. Also, did anyone have any shedding with BKT?



I'm about to try just doing my roots today. I'll let you know how it goes. also Brittanynic16 does roots-only apps here's a vid link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EHVmFPL2TI


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm about to try just doing my roots today. I'll let you know how it goes. also Brittanynic16 does roots-only apps here's a vid link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EHVmFPL2TI



Alright, I did a roots-only BKT with OK Keratin that I had leftover. Turned out fine. Things I did different:

1.Did a moisturizing DC with heat cap right before I BKT'd.

2.Applied BKT to roots only.

3.Applied heat protectant to untreated hair.

I noticed no lil hairs on my shirt after I was done flat-ironing, and my hair feels nice and smooth. Applied moisturizer to my hair afterwards, and sealed with my oil mix. We'll see how things are going after a few days.


----------



## sheba1

Looks purrrrdy!  How many weeks post are you, Myangeleyez?  How do you like your experience with the OK Keratin, so far?  That's my next choice, I think.  Unless someone comes up in here raving about that Encantu.  I like the looks of the ingredients


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sheba1 said:


> Looks purrrrdy!  How many weeks post are you, Myangeleyez?  How do you like your experience with the OK Keratin, so far?  That's my next choice, I think.  Unless someone comes up in here raving about that Encantu.  I like the looks of the ingredients



I'm 14 weeks post , and OK Keratin is comparable to dh, IMO. I am going to get Global 4% or Encantu...leaning more towards Global, though. I never wash my hair same day, so 72 hour wait won't bother me a bit. I like Encantu's ingredients, too. I dunno...Maybe I'll try Encantu first.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Alright, I did a roots-only BKT with OK Keratin that I had leftover. Turned out fine. Things I did different:
> 
> 1.Did a moisturizing DC with heat cap right before I BKT'd.
> 
> 2.Applied BKT to roots only.
> 
> 3.Applied heat protectant to untreated hair.
> 
> I noticed no lil hairs on my shirt after I was done flat-ironing, and my hair feels nice and smooth. Applied moisturizer to my hair afterwards, and sealed with my oil mix. We'll see how things are going after a few days.


 

Your roots and really all your hair came out great. I look forward to hear how things go for you. I'm thinking of going that same route. About to check out that youtube video you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Sasha299

I read every post and finally did it! I used Global 4% on my natural hair. It was not in perfect condition and I dare say that I lost many strands - but that is not due to the treatment but my own ineptitude. Right now its straight and light (have not had my hair straight in years). I'm going to try and wait the 72 hours before washing but its going to be hard since I'm a co-wash everyday kind of person. 

By the way Sheba - Thanks on the SSK info. I've always had them but did not know what caused them - never cut them out and had splits as a result. I think I may have to do another BC as a result of the splits and SSKs, I'm just waiting until my bald spots fill in - I lost alot of hair after DS was born. I had shiny smooth bald spots everywhere. Some have just started to grow in.
Before
http://www.notyourmamasclothdiapers.com/sashahair/pic 1.jpg

After
http://www.notyourmamasclothdiapers.com/sashahair/pic_10.jpg


----------



## winnettag

Subscribing...
I just ordered Dream Hair and I'm freaking out a little.
I need to read through this entire thread.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

winnettag said:


> Subscribing...
> I just ordered Dream Hair and I'm freaking out a little.
> I need to read through this entire thread.


 
Lots of great info in the thread. I had my 1st DH application done at the salon. I learned quickly that you have to be light handed on the application. My stylist used my whole sample (about 2oz), and only the front half of my head was BKT'd.  The results were great, but the fumes were crazy and almost intolerable. I recently did my own home application and didn't have those same issues. I'm not a great flat ironer, so I think my results weren't as great as they could be. I really need to up my flat ironing game. Good luck on your BKT. Look fwd to seeing pics.


----------



## mstar

Good gracious, I'm having scalp issues for the first time since I joined the board. 

My scalp is flaking off in huge chunks of dry skin...similar to dandruff, but I can tell it's actually peeling skin. My stylist did not keep the BKT solution off of my scalp--in fact, she saturated my hair and scalp with the treatment, and then I chose to let it stay on overnight, instead of washing it out right away. 

At the time, I couldn't recall if this was the proper way to do it (this is a big thread, with so much information), so I didn't say anything. Now I'm positive that this was a big mistake.  I haven't had flaky scalp since my relaxer days...and I know I can't grow healthy hair from an unhealthy scalp. 

Live and learn...


----------



## Titansgirl

mstar said:


> Good gracious, I'm having scalp issues for the first time since I joined the board.
> 
> My scalp is flaking off in huge chunks of dry skin...similar to dandruff, but I can tell it's actually peeling skin. My stylist did not keep the BKT solution off of my scalp--in fact, she saturated my hair and scalp with the treatment, and then I chose to let it stay on overnight, instead of washing it out right away.
> 
> At the time, I couldn't recall if this was the proper way to do it (this is a big thread, with so much information), so I didn't say anything. Now I'm positive that this was a big mistake.  I haven't had flaky scalp since my relaxer days...and I know I can't grow healthy hair from an unhealthy scalp.
> 
> Live and learn...



Mstar,  I am so sorry to hear about your scalp.  Maybe you can do an hot oil treatment with extra virgin coconut oil on your scalp to get the flakes under control.


----------



## Muse

mstar said:


> Good gracious, I'm having scalp issues for the first time since I joined the board.
> 
> My scalp is flaking off in huge chunks of dry skin...similar to dandruff, but I can tell it's actually peeling skin. My stylist did not keep the BKT solution off of my scalp--in fact, she saturated my hair and scalp with the treatment, and then I chose to let it stay on overnight, instead of washing it out right away.
> 
> At the time, I couldn't recall if this was the proper way to do it (this is a big thread, with so much information), so I didn't say anything. Now I'm positive that this was a big mistake.  I haven't had flaky scalp since my relaxer days...and I know I can't grow healthy hair from an unhealthy scalp.
> 
> Live and learn...



Oh no! I can't believe she put it on your scalp like that. This is why I stay FAR away from stylists. Do you feel comfortable doing it yourself? If so make sure you READ READ READ before application and ask MANY questions so you don't ruin your hair and scalp.


----------



## Muse

Sasha299 said:


> I read every post and finally did it! I used Global 4% on my natural hair. It was not in perfect condition and I dare say that I lost many strands - but that is not due to the treatment but my own ineptitude. Right now its straight and light (have not had my hair straight in years). I'm going to try and wait the 72 hours before washing but its going to be hard since I'm a co-wash everyday kind of person.
> 
> By the way Sheba - Thanks on the SSK info. I've always had them but did not know what caused them - never cut them out and had splits as a result. I think I may have to do another BC as a result of the splits and SSKs, I'm just waiting until my bald spots fill in - I lost alot of hair after DS was born. I had shiny smooth bald spots everywhere. Some have just started to grow in.
> Before
> http://www.notyourmamasclothdiapers.com/sashahair/pic 1.jpg
> 
> After
> http://www.notyourmamasclothdiapers.com/sashahair/pic 10.jpg



I get an error when I click the "After" link.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> Good gracious, I'm having scalp issues for the first time since I joined the board.
> 
> My scalp is flaking off in huge chunks of dry skin...similar to dandruff, but I can tell it's actually peeling skin. My stylist did not keep the BKT solution off of my scalp--in fact, she saturated my hair and scalp with the treatment, and then I chose to let it stay on overnight, instead of washing it out right away.
> 
> At the time, I couldn't recall if this was the proper way to do it (this is a big thread, with so much information), so I didn't say anything. Now I'm positive that this was a big mistake.  I haven't had flaky scalp since my relaxer days...and I know I can't grow healthy hair from an unhealthy scalp.
> 
> Live and learn...


 I try to take all measure to avoid getting the solution on my scalp because the one time I wasn't careful, I got some on the front and my skin started scaling off. I used olive oils and jojoba oils treatments before shampooing too help get the dead skin up.  I am sorry that happened to you, all BKT treatments instructions state avoid getting on scalp.

ETA: When I am careful not to get it on my scalp, I have  no problems at all with flaking. I only had that problem when I was careless that one time.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

AtlantaJJ said:


> I try to take all measure to avoid getting the solution on my scalp because the one time I wasn't careful, I got some on the front and my skin started scaling off. I used olive oils and jojoba oils treatments before shampooing too help get the dead skin up.  I am sorry that happened to you, all BKT treatments instructions state avoid getting on scalp.
> 
> ETA: When I am careful not to get it on my scalp, I have  no problems at all with flaking. I only had that problem when I was careless that one time.



How long did it take to clear up using your oil prepoo. I have the same issue and my scalp is giving me the blues.


----------



## MarieB

Muse said:


> I get an error when I click the "After" link.


 
Me too....


----------



## Diamond75

Last night I washed my hair which was after the 72 hour waiting period... I loved how soft my natural hair was. I loved the curls, but when I went to blow dry and flat iron, the ends were crazy looking. I think I will need to cut those off.

I went in this morning to the salon for a wash & condition (she didnt know I washed the night before) and she added 1 track of indian wavy just to help thicken up the ends. She wants to wait to cut the rest off, as she has trimmed about a good 3 inches off, but being in braids for so long, I figure that was bound to happen.

So far I love it, I can't wait until the 2nd and 3rd BKT, as it can only improve. I just need to work on getting my hair to a healthy state, where my hair is thicker. I might try Mega-Tek, but I don't want to do too much all at once.

If all goes well, she wants me to be the "spokeswoman" in her shop for BKT. A lot of her clients are afraid to try this and just want relaxers, which is cool, but its a great alternative for natural ladies too.

I'm so happy many of you laid the path, provided added info and took the plunge before me or I might still be in braids.... damaging my front hair line even more. Thank you.

(I will post photos soon, I'm still rebuilding my hard drive)


----------



## determined_to_grow

Ladies!!!!  I am going to try this soon!!!!  You ladies are experts!!!!!  I've learned so much


----------



## Sasha299

Ladies, Sorry I corrected it. 
http://www.notyourmamasclothdiapers.com/sashahair/pic_10.jpg


----------



## mstar

Muse said:


> Oh no! I can't believe she put it on your scalp like that. This is why I stay FAR away from stylists. Do you feel comfortable doing it yourself? If so make sure you READ READ READ before application and ask MANY questions so you don't ruin your hair and scalp.


Thanks for all the replies, ladies! Ugh, my scalp looks horrible.  There is still tons of skin peeling off. I had to scratch off as much as I could and comb the skin out of my hair, because it looked awful. 

Muse, I wasn't ready to attempt self-application for my first BKT, but now that my hair is straighter, I think I could probably do it on my own next time. Honestly, I knew a lot more about BKT than the stylist did, lol. I will call her tomorrow and let her know to avoid getting it on the scalp. 

My first wash went well. I pre-pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter, shampooed with Cocoa Pink Princess Poo, and used CHI Nourish Intense Silk Hair Masque and Komaza Olive Moisture Mask for the DC. 

*Is it okay to use MSM products on BKT'd hair?* My Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Oil would help my scalp issues, but I was scared to use it because of the sulfur.


----------



## sheba1

Sending well wishes and speedy healing to your scalp, Mstar 

Do you think you might need to see a derm?

I use MSM products on my hair.  I don't avoid anything but harsh sulfates, sodium chloride and sea salt.


----------



## Ganjababy

I am finding that my hair does not clump nicely with gels as it used to prior to BKT. So I am trying different curl creams etc. I tried Tigi Leave in Moisturiser and Curls Rock Amplifier. It works great- really good definition. Better than gels on my BKT hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

NorthernCalGal said:


> How long did it take to clear up using your oil prepoo. I have the same issue and my scalp is giving me the blues.


It took about 2 weeks. I had to do the oil pre-poos, then I used a non sulfate shampoo formulated for scalp health called Crown & Glory. I mix it with water and use a color applicator bottle to get it on my scalp and let it sit for about 5 mins before rinsing. I don't shampoo my entire head with that shampoo.  In between shampoos I oiled my scalp with a Jason's vit E oil mixture.  Castor oil would be good too. I had to do scratch ups to get the dead skin off before my pre-poos a couple of times. 




mstar said:


> Thanks for all the replies, ladies! Ugh, my scalp looks horrible.  There is still tons of skin peeling off. I had to scratch off as much as I could and comb the skin out of my hair, because it looked awful.
> 
> Muse, I wasn't ready to attempt self-application for my first BKT, but now that my hair is straighter, I think I could probably do it on my own next time. Honestly, I knew a lot more about BKT than the stylist did, lol. I will call her tomorrow and let her know to avoid getting it on the scalp.
> 
> My first wash went well. I pre-pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter, shampooed with Cocoa Pink Princess Poo, and used CHI Nourish Intense Silk Hair Masque and Komaza Olive Moisture Mask for the DC.
> 
> *Is it okay to use MSM products on BKT'd hair?* My Afroveda Hibiscus Hair Oil would help my scalp issues, but I was scared to use it because of the sulfur.


I think MSN would be fine, at this point you want to get your scalp back  to balance. You could try to put it on your scalp only. That's what I did with my scalp shampoo.  

I think the fact that you didn't shampoo after 3 days helpe the problem to be even worse. The BKT solution stayed on your scalp for a long time. Go to Curlmart, there are a couple of good sulfate free scalp treatment shampoos and conditioners on that site.


----------



## precious-olivia

@ mstar - I'm glad you are going to call her and let her know not to put the treatment on future clients scalps. My goodness that's horrible.

Good luck & I hope your scalp heals soon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Alright, I did a roots-only BKT with OK Keratin that I had leftover. Turned out fine. Things I did different:
> 
> 1.Did a moisturizing DC with heat cap right before I BKT'd.
> 
> 2.Applied BKT to roots only.
> 
> 3.Applied heat protectant to untreated hair.
> 
> I noticed no lil hairs on my shirt after I was done flat-ironing, and my hair feels nice and smooth. Applied moisturizer to my hair afterwards, and sealed with my oil mix. We'll see how things are going after a few days.


Please keep us posted oh how your hair is doing. I am going to use this method when I do my BKT touch up.  I like the idea of DCing before the BKT to prevent all the dryness and the use of the heat protectant on the length of the hair. I am also going to dial the heat down from 450 !!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please keep us posted oh how your hair is doing. I am going to use this method when I do my BKT touch up.  I like the idea of DCing before the BKT to prevent all the dryness and the use of the heat protectant on the length of the hair. I am also going to dial the heat down from 450 !!



Well, so far so good. I've been moisturizing withSuave Humectant and sealing with my oil mix (jojoba oil, coconut oil, wheat germ oil, sesame oil, and a fragrance oil for scent). My hair has stayed soft, and I have the usual amount of shedding and very little breakage, if any.  I won't wash until tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, so far so good. I've been moisturizing withSuave Humectant and sealing with my oil mix (jojoba oil, coconut oil, wheat germ oil, sesame oil, and a fragrance oil for scent). My hair has stayed soft, and I have the usual amount of shedding and very little breakage, if any.  I won't wash until tomorrow.


Did you notice if the DC before the BKT stopped the BKT from adhering to the hair at the roots? Or have you washed yet since you touched up your roots.

That's my only question, we have read that the cuticle needs to be open in order to take the BKT treatment, but perhaps that's not true! That would will be great!  It would solve a couple of problems I have with the BKT. I don't like to comb my hair out after the neckit blow dry. At least the neckit blow dry wouldn't be so neckit if I did a DC prior to the BD step. 

Also I'm not going to do the heavy clarifying any more. I just got my Elucence shampoo and I will not use any shampoo stronger that moving forward. 

I am offically transitioning. When the NFL playoffs are over I'm selling my Mizani Butter Blends kit ... no more relaxers for me...again..


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> It took about 2 weeks. I had to do the oil pre-poos, then I used a non sulfate shampoo formulated for scalp health called Crown & Glory. I mix it with water and use a color applicator bottle to get it on my scalp and let it sit for about 5 mins before rinsing. I don't shampoo my entire head with that shampoo. In between shampoos I oiled my scalp with a Jason's vit E oil mixture. Castor oil would be good too. I had to do scratch ups to get the dead skin off before my pre-poos a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> I think MSN would be fine, at this point you want to get your scalp back to balance. You could try to put it on your scalp only. That's what I did with my scalp shampoo.
> 
> I think the fact that you didn't shampoo after 3 days helpe the problem to be even worse. The BKT solution stayed on your scalp for a long time. Go to Curlmart, there are a couple of good sulfate free scalp treatment shampoos and conditioners on that site.


Thanks AJJ. I am going to use my MSM oil right now...it always makes my scalp feel great.

Well, the BKT solution was rinsed out of my hair the next day (it was the 1-day formula that could've been washed immediately, but we decided to let it stay on overnight, per the advice I got from several members here before the treatment.) Are you saying that it's important to do another wash a few days after the treatment?

I have a few good sulfate-free shampoos (the ones from Cocoa Pink are great), but are you guys using Elucence shampoos? Don'tspeakdefeat told me she uses it, but that made me confused...because Elucence contains sulfates. Elucence shampoos are my favorites, so I'd love to be able to keep using them with the BKT.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Would using indian herbal powdered shampoos be the equivalent using poos with sulfates or sodium chloride? 

I'd like to poo with my amla, neem and shikakaki (sp?) powders this weekend but if they'll strip the BKT I just did then I wont use them and stick my Yes to Carrots poo instead.


----------



## sheba1

^^ Hey JayJay, I think that combination of powders could really put a dent in your BKT.  I would go with the yes to, just to be on the safe side.

Meanwhile, since I didn't get quite the detangling benefits with my most recent dreamhair BKT, I've braided my hair up and I'm cowashing my braids daily to every other day and wearing a wig.  I have mixed amla, brahmi and shikakai teas with conditioner for some of my cowashes; but I'm not so worried about stripping my BKT because of the braids.  I'll stay in braids until my next BKT in March.


----------



## Ganjababy

I had great detangling benefits with DH initially then after a week, not so great.



sheba1 said:


> ^^ Hey JayJay, I think that combination of powders could really put a dent in your BKT. I would go with the yes to, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Meanwhile, since I didn't get quite the detangling benefits with my most recent dreamhair BKT, I've braided my hair up and I'm cowashing my braids daily to every other day and wearing a wig. I have mixed amla, brahmi and shikakai teas with conditioner for some of my cowashes; but I'm not so worried about stripping my BKT because of the braids. I'll stay in braids until my next BKT in March.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DH did not provide the protective coating on my strands the way that Global did. My hair actually tangled in the shower for the first time after using DH. 

I've been loading up with conditioners with proteins and cones in them to prevent tangling and to give my strands some protection.

I really wish I hadn't tried DH to be honest. I know everyone's different and our hair repsonds differently, however my hair did not like DH over the long run. I may have used the wrong applicaition technique or something since I was used to using Global or OK Keratin.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> Thanks AJJ. I am going to use my MSM oil right now...it always makes my scalp feel great.
> 
> *Well, the BKT solution was rinsed out of my hair the next day (*it was the 1-day formula that could've been washed immediately, but we decided to let it stay on overnight, per the advice I got from several members here before the treatment.) Are you saying that it's important to do another wash a few days after the treatment?
> 
> I have a few good sulfate-free shampoos (the ones from Cocoa Pink are great), but are you guys using Elucence shampoos? Don'tspeakdefeat told me she uses it, but that made me confused...because Elucence contains sulfates. Elucence shampoos are my favorites, so I'd love to be able to keep using them with the BKT.


I didn't know you had it washed the next day.  

I just purchased the Elucence claifiying shampoo. I think most people have been using it without problems.


----------



## deniseAlder

testing testing


----------



## deniseAlder

sorry bout that was just doing a test....


SOOOOO. I done the BKT today after having braids for 3 years. My hair is around bra strap length although the ends are a bit jagged.
I have a few questions for all you lovey ladies...

1. I did the dream hair which is cool, but Its not as a detangling as a strand test I did once with QOD. I want to do another app next week, and was wondering if dreamhair becomes more detangling with each app. Im from the uk so I cant just keep ordering stuff from america (its very expensive)! What do you guys think of this?

2. What will happen if one was to mix keratin formulas? I have some qod left and i was thinking to mix it with dream hair. is this a bad idea? has anybody ever done this?

3. For dreamhair users, how do you find your hair has got on with each application?

4. what is the best treatment for dentangling? is there anyone who disagrees with my comment on dreamhair?

cheers guys!!!

D


----------



## me-T

hmm denise, i don't think i can answer any of the questions since i've only used DH. i have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I know, right?  I've BKT'd several times but I've only used global and dreamhair.  I'll say that I love the way my hair looks with the dreamhair in.  In that respect, perhaps I can cycle it; using Global one treatment, and dreamhair the next.  But dreamhair does next to nil for me on the detangling end.  Now I only used an ounce for my whole head and I'm APL.  So maybe it's an amount thing?

Global was a beast at detangling but my hair never looked nearly as good straight as it did when I flat ironed with the Dreamhair in.  Global seemed to provide more of a coating that took forever, it seemed, to go away.  Which was kinda cool since I was wearing my hair curly like all the time.

I know I'm dying to try OK Keratin but I've got this whole unopened bottle of dh acai.   I dunno... maybe I'll sell it on ebay and buy me some OK lol...  But I'm torn since I know I'll never be able to buy another bottle of dreamhair as cheap as I bought that one.  Decisions.. decisions...


----------



## deniseAlder

by the way,
I just did a test strand of a mixture of qod and dreamhair and so far the hair feels incredible. Its got a layer of bkt underneath so that obviouly helped, but Ive test stranded two layers before and its never like this.
My only worry is that the different chemicals in the different formulas could be incompatible or something, which is why I leave it a week and see how it goes. I know Encanto cant be Mixed with other formulas but this seems to have worked. I suppose it shouldnt really damage the hair anyway as there is already a layer of BKT covering the cuticle.
The mix gives the protection/detanglin of QOD but has made the hair very loose (maybe 2b,3a). Neither two layers of dream hair or qod have done this before (yes Ive done a lot of test strands!)

Sheba, do you have any tips on what can cause damage on BKT'd hair? I dont want to have breakage ever again !


----------



## sheba1

^^^ Hey there, Denise, I think maybe the same things that cause damage to hair, overall cause damage to BKT'd hair.  It just seems that the BKT makes the hair more resilient.  I find my hair responds best when I still treat my BKT'd hair as if there is no additional layer of protection.  I continue to wear protective styles most of the time and DC with great concoctions and my hair truly thanks me.  

My plan is to always avoid heat except during the BKT process.  And even then, it's not much more heat than a regular flat iron.  I plan to roller set and silk wrap for straight hair when I finally begin wearing my hair straight (at around MBL or so).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Did you notice if the DC before the BKT stopped the BKT from adhering to the hair at the roots? Or have you washed yet since you touched up your roots.*



This is the second time I've DC just prior to BKT application, and the first time, the treatment adhered just fine. I', not washing my hair until tomorrow, so I'll do another update then. Congrats on transitioning!


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> DH did not provide the protective coating on my strands the way that Global did. My hair actually tangled in the shower for the first time after using DH.
> 
> I've been loading up with conditioners with proteins and cones in them to prevent tangling and to give my strands some protection.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't tried DH to be honest. I know everyone's different and our hair repsonds differently, however my hair did not like DH over the long run. I may have used the wrong applicaition technique or something since I was used to using Global or OK Keratin.




JJ, I always appreciate your honest reviews of DH. Since it's the only one I have tried I have nothing to compare it too. My roots have reverted QUICKLY with this last DH treatment and I used more of the solution this time. I did turn the heat down so I don't know if that is the reason for the reversion. 
Someone in the exchange forum is selling samples of 4% Global but I was worried about the fumes. I still have to get the QOD Gold. I think I'm going to hold off on Encanto until I have heard more reviews. I have read enough reviews about the QOD and Global brands to feel comfortable about trying those out.


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> I didn't know you had it washed the next day.
> 
> I just purchased the Elucence claifiying shampoo. I think most people have been using it without problems.


Yay! I'll keep my Elucence poos in rotation, then. It's good to know that only the harsher sulfates like SLS/ALS cause problems. 

My stylist asked me to come in next week for a free scalp treatment and deep condition, to get my scalp health back on track. I thought that was a nice gesture.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> JJ, I always appreciate your honest reviews of DH. Since it's the only one I have tried I have nothing to compare it too. My roots have reverted QUICKLY with this last DH treatment and I used more of the solution this time. I did turn the heat down so I don't know if that is the reason for the reversion.
> Someone in the exchange forum is selling samples of 4% Global but I was worried about the fumes. I still have to get the QOD Gold. I think I'm going to hold off on Encanto until I have heard more reviews. I have read enough reviews about the QOD and Global brands to feel comfortable about trying those out.


 
 See I have fine light fluffy cotton hair so I like things that coat my hair and give it weight.  I can see why someone with course hair with thick strands would like DH because it really gets the hair straight. That's not good for a fine cotton headed gal like myself.  Also because my hair is fine I don't have much cuticle layer to play with and I feel DH did nothing to protect my cuticle. With that said, Ok 2% and Global 4% did a much better job for me. My cotton hair likes protein and cones. I am not sure what DH has in its list of ingredients because I have only received a sample. 

I had a slight set back with the DH, so I'm going to wear protective styles and DC for a while to get back in shape. The good news is that I caught it in time and I know what to do to get things back in order. No more brand hopping for me.


----------



## Muse

Just ordered QOD Gold today. Hope to be able to do it this weekend. I will report results when I do.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> See I have fine light fluffy cotton hair so I like things that coat my hair and give it weight.  I can see why someone with course hair with thick strands would like DH because it really gets the hair straight. That's not good for a fine cotton headed gal like myself.  Also because my hair is fine I don't have much cuticle layer to play with and I feel DH did nothing to protect my cuticle. With that said, Ok 2% and Global 4% did a much better job for me. My cotton hair likes protein and cones. I am not sure what DH has in its list of ingredients because I have only received a sample.
> 
> I had a slight set back with the DH, so I'm going to wear protective styles and DC for a while to get back in shape. The good news is that I caught it in time and I know what to do to get things back in order. *No more brand hopping for me*.



See, I agree with the bolded, if a treatment is working for you stick with it. Since we are dealing with high heat with these treatments we need to know that whatever is on our heads is doing its job and protecting like it should. Using the wrong brand can cause MAJOR setbacks. If I find that this QOD gold is really working for the HEALTH (not just the initial feel) of my hair then I am sticking with it, not even interested in playing the guinea pig. If there is one thing that I continuously learn from this board it's that you can't always follow the hype.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> See, I agree with the bolded, if a treatment is working for you stick with it. Since we are dealing with high heat with these treatments we need to know that whatever is on our heads is doing its job and protecting like it should. Using the wrong brand can cause MAJOR setbacks. If I find that this QOD gold is really working for the HEALTH (not just the initial feel) of my hair then I am sticking with it, not even interested in playing the guinea pig. If there is one thing that I continuously learn from this board it's that you can't always follow the hype.


I have a feeling you will like QOD Gold, I put it in the class with Global, and OK Keratin. Its one of the original tried and true brands.


----------



## Jaffa

deniseAlder said:


> sorry bout that was just doing a test....
> 
> 
> SOOOOO. I done the BKT today after having braids for 3 years. My hair is around bra strap length although the ends are a bit jagged.
> I have a few questions for all you lovey ladies...
> 
> 
> D


 
Hi Denise

Did you do the BKT yourself or at a salon?
I'm thinking of doing mine in a few months when the braids come down


----------



## Diamond75

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a feeling you will like QOD Gold, I put it in the class with Global, and OK Keratin. Its one of the original tried and true brands.




Do you order QOD from the website? Its expensive for one bottle, how long does it last you?

I have Coppola on my hair now, but after 3 years in braids I think I will need another treatment or to change up the product. I had it done at a salon and my ends are crazy frizzy. When I go in next week I will have her cut more hair
How soon can you apply another treatment?

Thanks!


----------



## deniseAlder

hi guys,

I need help. 
So ive had my hair in braids for three years manages to grow to waste length, with very damage ends. I took my hair out last week, and it was very thick, but tangled. I had to style it a bit with a blow try and flat ironing in large chunks. I then did a tangra treatment the next day which involve brushing my ends on clarified hair.  My hair was little thinner, but fine.
I decided to a BKT the following day. I did dream hair. Already my ends seemed to be thin, and I was aware that dreamhair wasnt as protecting as QOD. I did another treament a few days later. I know it seems kinda obvious but now my hair has lost quite a lot of length and the ends are thinning still.
Do you think this was inevitable because of the braiding?
Will it stop?!?!
Did anyone else find this with BKT?
Im think I will get it cut, taking it to a couple of inches below my shoulders! but Im really sad I spent so long growing it. Anyone got any growth tips?

I think I have to brave and get the end cut otherwise they will plague me forever!

Im also considering getting it cut then having twists with natural hair extensions, and conditioning them everyday, do you think this anygood?


----------



## Diamond75

Denise,

I was in braids for 3 years too and recently had the Coppola Keratin treatment
applied at the salon. I'm not sure if the treatment wasn't applied to the ends or just really
"Dead ends". The stylist cut off at least 3 inches and I feel she needs to cut off more.
My hair out of braids was about 3 inches past my shoulders. I'm ok with cutting my hair because
I know it will grow back stronger. But these ends or dry looking and no need to keep them... Especially since the only
way I can do anything with them is to apply heat.

I'm a work in progress, but I plan on cutting my hair next week and applying another treatment in 2
weeks. I read here and heard from others it takes a few treatments to get the full effect
when coming from a true natural state, with no relaxer or color.


----------



## deniseAlder

thanks!
I think I will cut my hair two. I will take of two inches from the bottom and inch from the top layers. I just want long hair! It suits me!


----------



## foxee

I know there was some talk about the Escanto BKT a few pages back.  Has anyone ordered and applied it yet?


----------



## sheba1

foxee said:


> I know there was some talk about the Escanto BKT a few pages back.  Has anyone ordered and applied it yet?



I've been patiently waiting but no one has mentioned it yet


----------



## foxee

sheba1 said:


> I've been patiently waiting but no one has mentioned it yet



Okay, if no one's tried it by the time I do my next BKT (March), I guess I'll be the guinea pig!


----------



## beana

I purchased the encanto and im waiting for it to arrive... i think i jumped the gun though  Seems like QOD Gold may have been a better next choice for me. 

I had such great results with DH that im sad to hear all the bad news about customer service and pricing  so im on the lookout for an alternative.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Hey here is a reader friendly facts about BKT. It made me feel a little better, I got some samples of dream hair just hanging out haha.

http://www.totalbeauty.com/content/gallery/keratin-hair-treatments


----------



## Tafa01

I am with the gals that were disappointed with dreamhair too. I have used it twice so far. I am glad I did not get the big bottle. 
I have BKTed with softliss, and dreamhair. 
I was happy with softliss on my relaxed hair, but it did not do anthing for my new growth (so I thought). However detangling was a breeze both time I used it, and the effect lasted a while.
Dreamhair on the other hand looked and felt awesome in the beguinning, on both the relaxed portion and the new growth. After about 2 washes, it was tangle city. I lose hair now because of too much tangles.
So I am definitely not buying dreamhair again.
I have one more aplication left out of my softliss, then I need to decide if I stick with it or try qod gold.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

foxee said:


> Okay, if no one's tried it by the time I do my next BKT (March), I guess I'll be the guinea pig!



I order it and it  should be here  by the end of the week, I'm going to apply it next week...


----------



## mstar

Diamond75 said:


> Do you order QOD from the website? Its expensive for one bottle, how long does it last you?
> 
> *I have Coppola on my hair now, but after 3 years in braids I think I will need another treatment or to change up the product.* I had it done at a salon and my ends are crazy frizzy. When I go in next week I will have her cut more hair
> How soon can you apply another treatment?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Diamond, if you're getting it done in the salon, you might want to ask about Marcia Teixeira. I believe it's a salon-only brand, and it gave me GREAT resuts on my natural hair. I still can't believe that this is my hair, LOL.

They offered Copolla at my salon, but I passed because I had heard not-so-great things about it. So it might just be the brand that's causing the frizziness. My hair was not in the world's greatest condition when I got the treatment (I had been in braids for a couple of years), but the Marcia Teixeira smoothed it out and made it look very healthy.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

I want  to BKT this week since my Escanto BKt has arrived  ... Here is the dilemma 

I was going to get my  natural cnapp hair straighten at a salon  so they can do a good trim... and then  the next week apply the BKT but I really dont want to go to a salon, my last salon visit was horrible and my hair only stayed  straight for 4 hr....

So I'm thinking of BKT on tomorrow /Thursday  self trimming  and going to the salon maybe in 2 weeks... What do you ladies  think..


----------



## winnettag

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I want to BKT this week since my Escanto BKt has arrived ... Here is the dilemma
> 
> I was going to get my natural cnapp hair straighten at a salon so they can do a good trim... and then the next week apply the BKT but I really dont want to go to a salon, my last salon visit was horrible and my hair only stayed straight for 4 hr....
> 
> So I'm thinking of BKT on tomorrow /Thursday self trimming and going to the salon maybe in 2 weeks... What do you ladies think..


 
I don't see why you need to go to the salon at all if you can apply your own BKT and are capable of self trimming... IMHO.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

winnettag said:


> I don't see why you need to go to the salon at all if you can apply your own BKT and are capable of self trimming... IMHO.



 I wont say I'm capable... I've never self-trim before thats why I was going to the salon, but  only way to get a good trim at the salon is to straighten my hair... 


 But This year I'm  trying to take control of my hair and not rely on stylist...


----------



## beana

My encanto is here... I shouldve payed more attention to the ingredients, its liquidy erplexed ... makes sense because the first ingredient to the treatment is water. 

It could be a good thing because i imagine the application may be easier but i dunno... I'm not excited about doing a treatment with this so far.


----------



## sheba1

winnettag said:


> I don't see why you need to go to the salon at all if you can apply your own BKT and are capable of self trimming... IMHO.



cosign


----------



## foxee

beana said:


> My encanto is here... I shouldve payed more attention to the ingredients, its liquidy erplexed ... makes sense because the first ingredient to the treatment is water.
> 
> It could be a good thing because i imagine the application may be easier but i dunno... I'm not excited about doing a treatment with this so far.



Please update us on your results.  I would love to hear how it turns out, either way.


----------



## Muse

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I want  to BKT this week since my Escanto BKt has arrived  ... Here is the dilemma
> 
> I was going to get my  natural cnapp hair straighten at a salon  so they can do a good trim... and then  the next week apply the BKT but I really dont want to go to a salon, my last salon visit was horrible and my hair only stayed  straight for 4 hr....
> 
> So I'm thinking of BKT on tomorrow /Thursday  self trimming  and going to the salon maybe in 2 weeks... What do you ladies  think..



You can straighten your hair with BKT and just have your stylist trim your hair before your first wash.


----------



## Muse

Got my QOD Gold in the mail! I will be applying it this saturday. I will let you all know how this goes. I'm pretty hopeful with this one. I joined Pinkskates' site and I remember her saying that she had a friend in the hair industry and he said that QOD was the best brand to go with, specifically Gold. That's why she went with QOD but I believe she used QOD Max.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Update: I've had no issues following my roots-only application. I really think the results are fine. and I will likely alternate whole-length applications with roots-only applications from now on. I braided my hair this weekend as part of my own protective styling challenge that I will be doing until june. I will do my BKTs in between braid installs. I've decided to go with Global 4% as my big bottle purchase.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Update: I've had no issues following my roots-only application. I really think the results are fine. and I will likely alternate whole-length applications with roots-only applications from now on. I braided my hair this weekend as part of my own protective styling challenge that I will be doing until june. I will do my BKTs in between braid installs. I've decided to go with Global 4% as my big bottle purchase.


 
Glad it worked out for you! I'm doing the exact opposite and it worked out well for me, too. I only use BKT on the line of demarcation and the relaxed ends. I'd prefer to leave my new growth (9 months worth) alone and keep my relaxed ends in tip-top shape for another year or more until I chop them off.


----------



## sheba1

sipp100 said:


> Glad it worked out for you! I'm doing the exact opposite and it worked out well for me, too. I only use BKT on the line of demarcation and the relaxed ends. I'd prefer to leave my new growth (9 months worth) alone and keep my relaxed ends in tip-top shape for another year or more until I chop them off.


 
I love the versatility that BKT affords.  I'm glad it worked out for both of you with your specific needs.  Great experiments!


----------



## Muse

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Update: I've had no issues following my roots-only application. I really think the results are fine. and I will likely alternate whole-length applications with roots-only applications from now on. I braided my hair this weekend as part of my own protective styling challenge that I will be doing until june. I will do my BKTs in between braid installs. *I've decided to go with Global 4% as my big bottle purchase.*



Have you tried Global before?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Got my QOD Gold in the mail! I will be applying it this saturday. I will let you all know how this goes. I'm pretty hopeful with this one. I joined Pinkskates' site and I remember her saying that she had a friend in the hair industry and he said that QOD was the best brand to go with, specifically Gold. That's why she went with QOD but I believe she used QOD Max.


I think Pink Skates went with Gold. I bought an ounce of the Gold around the time she did her BKT or right aftwards. I haven't used it yet.


----------



## precious-olivia

beana said:


> My encanto is here... I shouldve payed more attention to the ingredients, its liquidy erplexed ... makes sense because the first ingredient to the treatment is water.
> 
> It could be a good thing because i imagine the application may be easier but i dunno... I'm not excited about doing a treatment with this so far.



I would want a liquid treatment. The OK (Original Keratin Treatment) consistency is not liquid at all, it's rather thick. I'm looking at Global or even QOD because I know they are liquid and that's what I want. 

Give it a try, I'm sure it will come out great!


----------



## beana

precious-olivia said:


> I would want a liquid treatment. The OK (Original Keratin Treatment) consistency is not liquid at all, it's rather thick. I'm looking at Global or even QOD because I know they are liquid and that's what I want.
> 
> Give it a try, I'm sure it will come out great!


 
I'm not going to use it  I purchased QOD gold and now i dont want to use the Encanto.  Is QOD a lotion like consistency? If so, I prefer that... encanto is watery like Duo Tex. 

I plan on selling the Encanto on the exchange board if anyone is interested. but in the meantime.... PM me if interested. 

$28 for the treatment alone, shipping included.

$45 for the set, shipping included.


----------



## leona2025

Ok so I was 5 seconds away from relaxing. I've been co washing and air drying in a ponytail a lot since doing bkt. Well I touch them roots and I had a good 1 to1 1/2 of ng.  I thought the Bkt had worn off all ready. Instead I did my dc and airdry and then flat iron and my hair was still straight and pretty.

I'm doing a root and ends application this weekend. . Roots for the ng and ends to keep them protected. The middle hair does fine. What do ya'll think about that? Oh and I bought a brand new Flat iron. Jilbere Titanium. Goes up to 450. It's so sexy to me, but don't tell my husband I bought it, lol. My GVP is crap. Have way through my flat ironing the iron just went ice cold. I hate it.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think Pink Skates went with Gold. I bought an ounce of the Gold around the time she did her BKT or right aftwards. I haven't used it yet.



Oh so she did use gold. Are you ever going to use yours or are you done experimenting?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Oh so she did use gold. Are you ever going to use yours or are you done experimenting?


I don't know what I'm going to do..I got frustrated and put on my wig. LOL I might just hide like this until spring. 

I am more inclined to use QOD Gold, Global or Okay Keratin (old formula)  because I think they are simular and my hair did well with the Global and the Okay Keratin. 

For now, I am giving my hair a rest.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Muse said:


> Have you tried Global before?


No, but I liked what AtlantaJJ had to say about how protected her hair felt using Global, so I'm gonna go with that. And Brittany on Youtube (and here, LOL) uses Global and her growth has been  wonderful. I'll be taking these braids down in March, so when I do my first Global treatment, I will be sure to post my thoughts on it.


----------



## deniseAlder

has anyone experienced breakage from bkt?if so how can you stop it?


----------



## ebonylocs

Encanto has a facebook page, and apparently a sale on now. (3 for 2)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Encanto-Brazilian-Keratin-Treatment/143636418411

Seems like they have lot of fans. (But who knows)?


----------



## winnettag

My DH sample came in the mail, but now I'm afraid to try it after reading it might not be as good (especially worried it doesn't protect from the heat as well as some of the others).  I can't afford a setback....but I can afford more BKT!
Now I'm going to order QOD or global.....and get rid of the DH sample.


----------



## beana

deniseAlder said:


> has anyone experienced breakage from bkt?if so how can you stop it?


 
Yes i have. I've BKT'd 3 times so far and my 2nd try wasn't good at all. I used softliss, was careful during application and still had breakage for weeks afterwards. I decided to strip the treatment from my hair by using clarifying poos, any product i could get my hands on with sodium, and ACV rinses. Eventually it was gone in about 3-4 weeks. I gave my hair a rest, did 2 small trims and tried DH 2 months later, all has been good since then.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

I did it... I applied  Encanto  Keratin Treatment to my hair last night....  I was really worried because it is a Liquid..  so I really didnt think it would do anything.. Well here are the steps I did... 


1.  Clarified with the Shampoo & let it sit on my hair for 5 min-  My hair felt striped and dry... 

2. Blow dried my hair  70% 

3. My sister applied the treatment... and the fumes were getting to her..

4. Blow dried my hair... at first I was using a blow dryer  with an  attachment about the fumes were getting to me.. so I used the tension mention 

5.  Flat Iron and trim 1 inch off... my hair was stiff.. ( think I used too much) 
 6. Washed in the morning 


Results my coils are looser &  I can comb through my  hair..  I dont know  about the  other brands of Keratin but Encanto  gave me what I wanted... 


 Pic are coming when I get home...


----------



## foxee

^^^Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## me-T

that liquidy consistency sounds scary, like it's not very protective.
ALL i want is something that gets these roots as straight as possible. i don't care what percentage, just suggest something to me to help straighten! i almost want to find time to do bkt every month 'cause i'm so frustrated!


----------



## sheba1

Global is pretty liquidy, also, but it protects well.  I think it just depends on how you prefer to apply.  With Global I have to use a comb, dipping the comb into the solution and then running it through my hair.  With Dreamhair, I could use my fingers because it's more of a cream.  So far, I prefer the application of the cream.


----------



## deniseAlder

which brands do people find most protective? if u had breakage or splits, which brand did you use?


----------



## MarieB

leona2025 said:


> Ok so I was 5 seconds away from relaxing. I've been co washing and air drying in a ponytail a lot since doing bkt. Well I touch them roots and I had a good 1 to1 1/2 of ng. I thought the Bkt had worn off all ready. Instead I did my dc and airdry and then flat iron and my hair was still straight and pretty.
> 
> I'm doing a root and ends application this weekend. . Roots for the ng and ends to keep them protected. The middle hair does fine. What do ya'll think about that? Oh and I bought a brand new Flat iron. Jilbere Titanium. Goes up to 450. It's so sexy to me, but don't tell my husband I bought it, lol. My GVP is crap. Have way through my flat ironing the iron just went ice cold. I hate it.


 
Leona, I think this is probably the best way to do it. That's the way I've done my last couple of applications because as far as straightness goes, my roots are the biggest challenge, but I want to make sure my relaxed ends are protected, too. So I concentrate the application and flat-ironing on the roots and put a little on the ends. When I comb through, the middle gets enough protection (I think), then I flat iron. So far, so good; the split ends I see when I S&D are on the relaxed areas, and I snip as needed, but overall my hair seems to be doing very well. HTH!


----------



## ebonylocs

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I did it... I applied  Encanto  Keratin Treatment to my hair last night....  I was really worried because it is a Liquid..  so I really didnt think it would do anything.. Well here are the steps I did...
> 
> 
> 1.  Clarified with the Shampoo & let it sit on my hair for 5 min-  My hair felt striped and dry...
> 
> 2. Blow dried my hair  70%
> 
> 3. My sister applied the treatment... and the fumes were getting to her..
> 
> 4. Blow dried my hair... at first I was using a blow dryer  with an  attachment about the fumes were getting to me.. so I used the tension mention
> 
> 5.  Flat Iron and trim 1 inch off... my hair was stiff.. ( think I used too much)
> 6. Washed in the morning
> 
> 
> Results my coils are looser &  I can comb through my  hair..  I dont know  about the  other brands of Keratin but Encanto  gave me what I wanted... ..



Did it make your hair stronger?


----------



## sheba1

deniseAlder said:


> which brands do people find most protective? if u had breakage or splits, which brand did you use?



Here's a great thread to check out, Denise

*BKT DAMAGE OR SATISFIED!?!  All BKT users please share.*

The above link will take you to all sorts of info; pros and cons, what brand was used by multiple members, with what amount of heat/passes, etc.


----------



## cutenss

Hi BKT'ers 

I have not been in here for a while.  But I wanted to say that I am about to try a new BKT(for me, that is), but I am sure you have heard of it:  Marcia Teixeira.  I won DSD contest that she posted here on the forum and on YT, along with that, and also some flat iron tape.  I was so excited.  I have not BKT since my last around October 1st-ish.  I believe this is what she uses on her clients.  I will come in and post pics.  I won't be able to do my hair until next weekend, but I will be sure to let you girls know how it turns out.


----------



## sheba1

Cutenss!!  I'm so jelly!  Girl that Marcia is gonna look fab on your hair!  Can't wait to see it.  Good to see you, lady!


----------



## Muse

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers
> 
> I have not been in here for a while.  But I wanted to say that I am about to try a new BKT(for me, that is), but I am sure you have heard of it:  Marcia Teixeira.  I won DSD contest that she posted here on the forum and on YT, along with that, and also some flat iron tape.  I was so excited.  I have not BKT since my last around October 1st-ish.  I believe this is what she uses on her clients.  I will come in and post pics.  I won't be able to do my hair until next weekend, but I will be sure to let you girls know how it turns out.



Aww man I didn't know she had a contest! I am glad you won though because the rest of us can be sure to get an honest review. 

I am about to finish up my treatment with QOD Gold and honestly it's making me go: DH who? I'll be back later with my full review.


----------



## me-T

so marcia can be done at home?


----------



## sheba1

me-T said:


> so marcia can be done at home?



If you can get your hands on it, sure!  But that's the hard part.  They only sell it to pros and I believe those pros have to take a course.


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> so marcia can be done at home?


 
Yes, assuming you are able to acquire some. I had this done at a unsprungsalon as my first BKT, and it really was all that. But there was nothing that the stylist did in the salon that I couldn't do at home (except she dried me under a hood dryer, whereas at home I use my hand-held, though I do have a hood dryer, so I might use it next time just to give it some love!). I pretty much went to the salon the first time to a) see if I liked the BKT and b)follow the process to see if I could replicate. Last I heard, you need a license to purchase Teixiera, but if someone like DSD is willing to hook a sister up...Not sure if there are any Ebay sellers out there, as I don't use Ebay. HTH.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers
> 
> I have not been in here for a while.  But I wanted to say that I am about to try a new BKT(for me, that is), but I am sure you have heard of it:  Marcia Teixeira.  I won DSD contest that she posted here on the forum and on YT, along with that, and also some flat iron tape.  I was so excited.  I have not BKT since my last around October 1st-ish.  I believe this is what she uses on her clients.  I will come in and post pics.  I won't be able to do my hair until next weekend, but I will be sure to let you girls know how it turns out.



I just ordered Marcia Teixeira 32oz (off Ebay), based on DSD's endorsement. It was actually one of the first ones I researched in the beginning. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## me-T

oh yeah angel???? i WILL be hittin up ebay! any time someone mentions marcia, it gets good reviews, and i respect anything dsd does!


----------



## sheba1

Ladies, I just put my Dream Hair Acai in the exchange room.  It's an unopened 33.6 ml bottle.  Just thought I'd let you all know before I put it on ebay.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

me-T said:


> oh yeah angel???? i WILL be hittin up ebay! any time someone mentions marcia, it gets good reviews, and i respect anything dsd does!



Yep, here's the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200431771127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I ordered yesterday, but mine still hasn't shipped yet.

Make sure to go through Bing.com (click on any ebay listing, and you'll see the cash back logo appear at the top of the ebay page.


----------



## mstar

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers
> 
> I have not been in here for a while. But I wanted to say that I am about to try a new BKT(for me, that is), but I am sure you have heard of it: Marcia Teixeira. I won DSD contest that she posted here on the forum and on YT, along with that, and also some flat iron tape. I was so excited. I have not BKT since my last around October 1st-ish. I believe this is what she uses on her clients. I will come in and post pics. I won't be able to do my hair until next weekend, but I will be sure to let you girls know how it turns out.


I'm excited to see your results! 

I used Marcia Teixeira, but since this is my first BKT, I don't have anything else to compare it to.  So I can't wait to hear about your results since you have experience with other brands. Marcia has really done right by my hair. 

ETA: Is yours the one-day treatment?


----------



## deniseAlder

Hi guys I have a question, please answer it

I did dreamhair on my hair a couple of weeks ago, and although my hair is straighter the condition is really that good and the ends are not at all. I found when I tried a QOD sample my ends seemed almost renewed. They are very damaged. 
Can any of you suggest a bkt thats really good for the ends of the hair, as that all I care about at the mo?


----------



## deniseAlder

Oh also, I ve done two bkts a few days a part. Im thinking of doing a third in 2 weeks with QOD gold, do you think this isa good idea?


----------



## cutenss

mstar, I don't know, the bottle doesn't say.  And I am assuming that I use the same techniques as far as application for this one.  I GOOGLE it, and see what information I come up with.  It is the chocolate version, which is my favorite when comes to BKT "flavors"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

cutenss said:


> mstar, I don't know, the bottle doesn't say.  And I am assuming that I use the same techniques as far as application for this one.  I GOOGLE it, and see what information I come up with.  It is the chocolate version, which is my favorite when comes to BKT "flavors"



I think there are there's regular and advanced and I'm guessing the advanced is the one day treatment. I think I ordered the regular kind. white bottle, blue lettering.


----------



## Muse

Ok sorry I took a while to post my review. I was soooo tired after the treatment because I flat iron in SMALL sections and this takes forever but the results are great.

Well first I used the Elucence clarifying poo (which is very nice BTW) then I followed instructions exactly according to the website. I have only used DH so that's what I am comparing it to. QOD Gold wins HANDS DOWN!! The differences I noticed were:

1. QOD went on my hair a lot nicer. The solution is a little more liquid than DH but it actually detangled my hair and DH does not at all.

2. My hair felt great and was almost bone straight after the blow dry with the QOD in. With DH my hair feels dry and crunchy. Honestly my hair looks kinda bad with DH in it UNTIL the flat iron then it looks amazing. It seems that DH only shines for me after the flat iron. QOD on the other hand I could tell it was better quality as soon as I started to apply it.

3. Flat iron results with QOD: I noticed my hair felt like pure silk! It feels more moisturized but it isn't as light and airy as DH. It is far from being stiff and it doesn't feel coated but like ATLJJ said about Global, this adds more weight to my hair and I like that. It just feels like heavy silk.

4. Best of all is the added strength that I feel. Now I feel like I have really gotten a real BKT. DH made my hair stronger than having nothing on it but with QOD I feel like my strands have really been fortified. 

Only time will tell how this one works out so I won't be recommending it until I have given it a go a few more times but so far I am very happy with the results. I cannot believe I didn't start out with this in the first place. Also, like JJ said I think it is better to go with one of the well known trusted brands that have built up good reputations: Marcia, Global, QOD, etc. Now those very little known ones kinda scare me. Personally I think Ana did me a favor by jacking up the price of DH because I probably would've never explored other brands. The rest of the DH is going in the trash, I don't even want to give it away because I now see that it does not protect as well as others. I will update after my first wash tomorrow.


----------



## Muse

deniseAlder said:


> Hi guys I have a question, please answer it
> 
> I did dreamhair on my hair a couple of weeks ago, and although my hair is straighter the condition is really that good and the ends are not at all. I found when I tried a QOD sample my ends seemed almost renewed. They are very damaged.
> Can any of you suggest a bkt thats really good for the ends of the hair, as that all I care about at the mo?



 I have just done my 1st QOD gold treatment. All other treatments before were done with DH. Comparing the 2 I would not even bother wth DH. Although DH made my ends look better than no treatment, QOD made them look even better than DH. If DH isn't working on any part of your hair the way you want it to then let it go, don't risk the damage you may receive. I don't want to out right recommend QOD to anyone until I have given it a fair trial but I would just say go with the one that gave you the best results on your test sections.


----------



## me-T

thanks for the review! can't wait for your post wash results!
have any pics?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

cutenss said:


> Hi BKT'ers
> 
> I have not been in here for a while.  But I wanted to say that I am about to try a new BKT(for me, that is), but I am sure you have heard of it:  Marcia Teixeira.  I won DSD contest that she posted here on the forum and on YT, along with that, and also some flat iron tape.  I was so excited.  I have not BKT since my last around October 1st-ish.  I believe this is what she uses on her clients.  I will come in and post pics.  I won't be able to do my hair until next weekend, but I will be sure to let you girls know how it turns out.




We've missed you cutenss, welcome back!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Where are you guys getting you QOD Gold samples from, ebay? 

I tried Softliss and it was just - ok. I want to try Encanto, Global or QOD for my next BKT in march. If anyone is willing to send me a sample, pm the cost. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> I have just done my 1st QOD gold treatment. All other treatments before were done with DH. Comparing the 2 I would not even bother wth DH. Although DH made my ends look better than no treatment, QOD made them look even better than DH. If DH isn't working on any part of your hair the way you want it to then let it go, don't risk the damage you may receive. I don't want to out right recommend QOD to anyone until I have given it a fair trial but I would just say go with the one that gave you the best results on your test sections.



Muse, 

QOD is excellent.  I just used DH (mainly on the roots) yesterday but I'm going to go back to QOD Gold.  I really love how detangled, soft, and smooth my hair was with QOD Gold, plus the fumes were basically non-existent.  

I'm taking more vitamins and supplements and my hair is growing about an inch a month :woohoo: so I'll probably use QOD Gold once a month. DH definetly gets my hair straighter but I feel better about QOD only have minimal amounts of formeldahyde.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I think there are there's regular and advanced and I'm guessing the advanced is the one day treatment. I think I ordered the regular kind. white bottle, blue lettering.



I think regular is blue and white bottle. I just came from a hair show and ordered the chocolate for kinky/coily hair, which is white bottle with brown letters. The regular is for straight/wavy hair. And the advanced is the one you can wash out immediately


----------



## AtlantaJJ

QOD Gold protects the hair. DH just straightens IMHO.


----------



## me-T

i'm gettin ready to do my weekly prepoo, and i JUST NOW notices after 3wks that i can't use HE LTR erplexed(no wonder it didn't seem to soften like it used to)
so i'm wondering if i should also stop using french perm stabilizer plus? it's Ph is lower than porosity control's i believe, so i figure it would do a major cuticle tightening. it doesn't have sulfates & doesn't have straight up sodium chloride

ingredients: water, isopropyl alcohol, *trideceth-7 carboxylic acid* polyquaternium-10, *olealkonium chloride* fragrance, methyl & propyl parabens


----------



## Muse

Veejee said:


> Muse,
> 
> QOD is excellent.  I just used DH (mainly on the roots) yesterday but I'm going to go back to QOD Gold.  I really love how detangled, soft, and smooth my hair was with QOD Gold, *plus the fumes were basically non-existent.  *
> 
> I'm taking more vitamins and supplements and my hair is growing about an inch a month :woohoo: so I'll probably use QOD Gold once a month. DH definetly gets my hair straighter but I feel better about QOD only have minimal amounts of formeldahyde.



Oh yeah I forgot about that Veejee. You are right the fumes were WAY less and they did not make my eyes water like DH. Congrats on the inch/month! I have just started to take my vits and supps religiously now so I am hoping to see results within the next month or two.



AtlantaJJ said:


> QOD Gold protects the hair. DH just straightens IMHO.



Yup ITA this looks to be the case. I need more strength and protection than I do straightness.

BTW, someone asked, I got my QOD sample from ebay. $40 for 4oz in original bottle.


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that Veejee. You are right the fumes were WAY less and they did not make my eyes water like DH. Congrats on the inch/month! I have just started to take my vits and supps religiously now so I am hoping to see results within the next month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup ITA this looks to be the case. I need more strength and protection than I do straightness.
> 
> BTW, someone asked, I got my QOD sample from ebay. $40 for 4oz in original bottle.



DH is something else when it comes to detangling . Has anyone tried anymore QOD treatments, if so do you all like them?


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> thanks for the review! can't wait for your post wash results!
> have any pics?



Hey me-T. This is the best I could do as far as pictures go. It is a struggle for me to get the right angle using bathroom mirrors .


----------



## me-T

smoooooth all the way down!


----------



## Minty

ladies: I thought this bit of information was incredibly INCREDIBLY important so here you go.

taken from: http://www.beauty-mart.com/product/IZU_1IRON/Izunami-1-Styler-FREE-SHIPPING.html

Izunami One Inch Styler is a flat iron that is ideal for straightening and curling. The smooth design is for maximum curling and the ceramic heaters allow for even distribution. This Izunami flat iron has continuous recovery and rapid disengagement system hold the temperature at the preset level. The flash heating gets the iron to your optimum temperature in just 30 seconds! 
Izunami 1" Styler

FREE SHIPPING
Ideal for straightening and curling.
Smooth design for maximum curling
Hot-Spot free
No recovery time
Flash heating
Heats up to 400 degrees
9 ft Cord length
Ceramic Plates

Izunami Flat Irons are Keratin Treatment Guarenteed!

In order to get all the great benefits out of a Keratin Treatment you will need to use it properly. Here are some very important facts about proper iron use for Keratin Treatments: 
Hydrolyzed Keratin reacts at 335 degrees. Hydrolyzed Keratin melts and adheres at 335 degrees. Therefore, the minimum temperature required for the Keratin Treatment is 335 degrees. All Izunami Irons have this feature and also has no hot spots so you won't get uneven heat distribution.

450 degrees is not required for Keratin Treatments. Why this is 450 degrees so often recommended? It's because most irons, when 400 degrees is chosen, drops below 335 degrees during treatment. One way to compensate for this heat loss is to set the starting temperature at 450 degrees. This, however, is with a great risk of burning hair. Izunami Flat Irons do not need to go over 400 degrees, and yet maintains the heat while within the ideal styling temperature range.

The hair is extremely vulnerable at 400 degrees or higher. High heat weakens, breaks and even burns cuticles and causes severe damages including split ends over time. In general, the lower temperature, the less the damage.

The Keratin Treatment is not a heat protectant. This treatment is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450 degrees, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.

Izunami Flat Irons are the perfect for the Keratin Treatment. The ideal temperature range for this treatment is between 335 and 400 degrees. Izunami Irons, by employing their Rapid Engagement and Quick Disengagement Technology, along with their most advanced heating elements, resets temperature five times a second and maintains temperature well above 335 degrees without going over 400 degrees.


----------



## Natural Glow

HijabiFlygirl said:


> ladies: I thought this bit of information was incredibly INCREDIBLY important so here you go.
> 
> taken from: http://www.beauty-mart.com/product/IZU_1IRON/Izunami-1-Styler-FREE-SHIPPING.html
> 
> Izunami One Inch Styler is a flat iron that is ideal for straightening and curling. The smooth design is for maximum curling and the ceramic heaters allow for even distribution. This Izunami flat iron has continuous recovery and rapid disengagement system hold the temperature at the preset level. The flash heating gets the iron to your optimum temperature in just 30 seconds!
> Izunami 1" Styler
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> Ideal for straightening and curling.
> Smooth design for maximum curling
> Hot-Spot free
> No recovery time
> Flash heating
> Heats up to 400 degrees
> 9 ft Cord length
> Ceramic Plates
> 
> Izunami Flat Irons are Keratin Treatment Guarenteed!
> 
> In order to get all the great benefits out of a Keratin Treatment you will need to use it properly. Here are some very important facts about proper iron use for Keratin Treatments:
> Hydrolyzed Keratin reacts at 335 degrees. Hydrolyzed Keratin melts and adheres at 335 degrees. Therefore, the minimum temperature required for the Keratin Treatment is 335 degrees. All Izunami Irons have this feature and also has no hot spots so you won't get uneven heat distribution.
> 
> 450 degrees is not required for Keratin Treatments. Why this is 450 degrees so often recommended? It's because most irons, when 400 degrees is chosen, drops below 335 degrees during treatment. One way to compensate for this heat loss is to set the starting temperature at 450 degrees. This, however, is with a great risk of burning hair. Izunami Flat Irons do not need to go over 400 degrees, and yet maintains the heat while within the ideal styling temperature range.
> 
> The hair is extremely vulnerable at 400 degrees or higher. High heat weakens, breaks and even burns cuticles and causes severe damages including split ends over time. In general, the lower temperature, the less the damage.
> 
> The Keratin Treatment is not a heat protectant. This treatment is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450 degrees, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.
> 
> Izunami Flat Irons are the perfect for the Keratin Treatment. The ideal temperature range for this treatment is between 335 and 400 degrees. Izunami Irons, by employing their Rapid Engagement and Quick Disengagement Technology, along with their most advanced heating elements, resets temperature five times a second and maintains temperature well above 335 degrees without going over 400 degrees.


I was trying to win an Izunami flat iron from Sophisticate's Black Hair Magazine (Yes I love this mag ) I didn't win  Anyway, I never used 450 degrees for my BKT  couldn't bring myself to turn my flatiron up that far


----------



## Minty

I got bad heat damage the first time I had the BKT and I thought I was doing something wrong. I overcame that setback and will be doing my own BKT from now on. I hope this info helps someone.


----------



## Natural Glow

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I got bad heat damage the first time I had the BKT and I thought I was doing something wrong. I overcame that setback and will be doing my own BKT from now on. I hope this info helps someone.


Someone else did your first BKT? It seems to me a lot of ladies who had their first BKT done by a "professional" had bad experiences. I'm sure the pros don't do as much research as we do and just figure "I have a license, I'll just read the instructions and I'm good to go" but we do extensive research before doing our BKT and adjust the heat to what we think our hair can handle. Has anyone else noticed this or am I crazy


----------



## mstar

^^I'd say I had a good experience getting my first treatment professionally done. I did have the scalp issue, but my stylist was responsive when I corrected her about it, and she went out of her way to fix the problem for me (and I know she won't do it again).

Unless something changes, I will probably get the next one done at the salon, too. I've been practicing my flat ironing, but it's too much work to blow out, then iron in small sections. And since MT is rinsed out immediately, I'd have to repeat the whole process twice in one day...that's too much for me.

I will say that my BKT stylist is probably the first professional I've ever met who I would trust to apply this treatment to my hair. I agree with you that most stylists aren't qualified to do this.


----------



## cutenss

mstar said:


> I'm excited to see your results!
> 
> I used Marcia Teixeira, but since this is my first BKT, I don't have anything else to compare it to.  So I can't wait to hear about your results since you have experience with other brands. Marcia has really done right by my hair.
> 
> ETA: Is yours the one-day treatment?


 


jayjaycurlz said:


> We've missed you cutenss, welcome back!


 
Thanks jayjaycurlz  I missed you girls too  I am so glad to read and see FABULOUS results from new BKT'ers. This stuffis truly as GOD send for our tresses.


----------



## Muse

HijabiFlygirl said:


> ladies: I thought this bit of information was incredibly INCREDIBLY important so here you go.
> 
> taken from: http://www.beauty-mart.com/product/IZU_1IRON/Izunami-1-Styler-FREE-SHIPPING.html
> 
> Izunami One Inch Styler is a flat iron that is ideal for straightening and curling. The smooth design is for maximum curling and the ceramic heaters allow for even distribution. This Izunami flat iron has continuous recovery and rapid disengagement system hold the temperature at the preset level. The flash heating gets the iron to your optimum temperature in just 30 seconds!
> Izunami 1" Styler
> 
> FREE SHIPPING
> Ideal for straightening and curling.
> Smooth design for maximum curling
> Hot-Spot free
> No recovery time
> Flash heating
> Heats up to 400 degrees
> 9 ft Cord length
> Ceramic Plates
> 
> Izunami Flat Irons are Keratin Treatment Guarenteed!
> 
> In order to get all the great benefits out of a Keratin Treatment you will need to use it properly. Here are some very important facts about proper iron use for Keratin Treatments:
> Hydrolyzed Keratin reacts at 335 degrees. Hydrolyzed Keratin melts and adheres at 335 degrees. Therefore, the minimum temperature required for the Keratin Treatment is 335 degrees. All Izunami Irons have this feature and also has no hot spots so you won't get uneven heat distribution.
> 
> 450 degrees is not required for Keratin Treatments. Why this is 450 degrees so often recommended? It's because most irons, when 400 degrees is chosen, drops below 335 degrees during treatment. One way to compensate for this heat loss is to set the starting temperature at 450 degrees. This, however, is with a great risk of burning hair. Izunami Flat Irons do not need to go over 400 degrees, and yet maintains the heat while within the ideal styling temperature range.
> 
> The hair is extremely vulnerable at 400 degrees or higher. High heat weakens, breaks and even burns cuticles and causes severe damages including split ends over time. In general, the lower temperature, the less the damage.
> 
> The Keratin Treatment is not a heat protectant. This treatment is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450 degrees, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.
> 
> Izunami Flat Irons are the perfect for the Keratin Treatment. The ideal temperature range for this treatment is between 335 and 400 degrees. Izunami Irons, by employing their Rapid Engagement and Quick Disengagement Technology, along with their most advanced heating elements, resets temperature five times a second and maintains temperature well above 335 degrees without going over 400 degrees.



Thank you for posting this! I am going to look into this iron. IDK if I agree with them saying that all keratin treatments are not protectants. Most of them have heat protecting cones in them. I have seen some treatments with no cones though but I know QOD gold has both Dimethicone and Cyclopentasiloxane, these are the 2 cones used in Sabino which is suppose to be a super heat protectant.

ETA: Now that I think about it it probably is better to err on the side of caution and assume that the hair is not being well protected by these treatments so that you will take better precautions.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

^^ Thanks for the article, I found this out the hard way. 

I would like to add that some treatments are more protective than others. I will be doing BKTs in the future but definately no higher than 375 degrees. I already came to that conclusion based on my own research.

I have some heat damage but it's not that bad thank goodness. My hair seems to respond best to collagen protein right now to help with the heat damage. I will BKT in another month or so right now I am just DCing and hiding under a very beautiful lace front that I restyled myself (I'm so proud) I cut and colored it myself. 

I'm not entirely broken hearted about the heat damage because I haven't lost that much hair and I am transitioning.  But let this be a lesson ladies ... watch the products and the heat.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I got bad heat damage the first time I had the BKT and I thought I was doing something wrong. I overcame that setback and will be doing my own BKT from now on. I hope this info helps someone.


You helped me. I figured this out but you confirmed it beyond a shadow of a doubt. I think the BKT is fabulous I think the product should be chosen very carefully and the temp dial turned down. 

I am growing out my relaxed ends, I'm looking forward to wearing the BKT on my fully natrual hair in the future.


----------



## me-T

hijabi, thank you soooooooooo so very much for that post, cause i'm shopping for a better flat iron to bkt with (my itty bitty babyliss is ok, but...)

and the info about bkt really sold me. less (& continuous!) heat while still sealing?

what about other irons that have continuous heat, would they work just as well?


----------



## Diamond75

Natural Glow said:


> Someone else did your first BKT? It seems to me a lot of ladies who had their first BKT done by a "professional" had bad experiences. I'm sure the pros don't do as much research as we do and just figure "I have a license, I'll just read the instructions and I'm good to go" but we do extensive research before doing our BKT and adjust the heat to what we think our hair can handle. Has anyone else noticed this or am I crazy


 

I had my first BKT done at the salon and am thinking I will do my next BKT myself, once I figure out which product to get. I felt like I was telling her more about BKT then she knew. She had the lady who sells the product come in, and this lady has been doing BKT since 05 or 06 and answered my questions. 

I am thankful for LHCF and this thread!


----------



## Minty

Well...My stylist was certified by Rejuvenol. Unfortunately, ALL BKT companies say the same thing 450-450-450 to seal the keratin, and 3-4 passes at that. 

Maybe some hair textures can take that type of sustained heat, but my strands are fine, easily bent, and quick to get snagged in a flatiron. I can't take it.


----------



## Minty

me-T said:


> hijabi, thank you soooooooooo so very much for that post, cause i'm shopping for a better flat iron to bkt with (my itty bitty babyliss is ok, but...)
> 
> and the info about bkt really sold me. less (& continuous!) heat while still sealing?
> 
> *what about other irons that have continuous heat, would they work just as well?*



You see that's the million dollar question right? Before finding the info Izunami posted, I was looking into buying the H2Pro 206. I was focused on the quality of the plates, thinking all upscale irons were standard on the heating apparatus.  But now, I'm not so sure. And none of the other companies list information about - heat *stability*. They all talk about heat recovery, but according to the info posted (and this does make sense), the heat is spiking to recover. 

I feel like a dog on electrical engineer.


----------



## Diamond75

I noticed some ladies apply a BKT every few months, while others do it 2-3 times per month.... how long would you wait after your first BKT to apply another one (a different brand)?

Just trying to time it out right and not overload my hair or go broke!


----------



## Muse

Diamond75 said:


> I noticed some ladies apply a BKT every few months, while others do it 2-3 times per month.... how long would you wait after your first BKT to apply another one (a different brand)?
> 
> Just trying to time it out right and not overload my hair or go broke!



You can do it as soon as a month apart if you'd like. You just have to feel out your hair. It is a lot of heat and some prefer to give their hair more than a month's break from the heat.


----------



## Muse

Did my first wash today. WOW! Why oh why didn't I start out with QOD in the first place? Oh well lesson learned. It didn't revert as bad as DH. My roots are not relaxer straight but has a nice wave more relaxed than before. My ends are GREAT! I did a very light blow dry after washing and it got pretty straight but I decided to go over it with the flat iron for the really polished look. I used my Sedu on 340 and a bit of Sabino and Chi silk infusions. My hair almost looks a straight as when I first did the treatment (with the exception of the roots) and it only took me 30 minutes!!! I was grabbing big chunks to because I was in a hurry. 

I am hoping for the roots, since it is new virgin hair, that it will take better with each treatment. I am thinking that with QOD I will be able to go at least 2 months before needing another treatment instead of every month like with DH. So far I am VERY happy with the change.


----------



## Eisani

Why oh why can't I make up my mind?? DH, QOD Gold, or just a plain relaxer (yes, I'm entertaining this thought). Sheesh.


----------



## deniseAlder

once u start relaxing u will have to continue


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I'll be re-doing my BKT soon. VERY soon.


----------



## Moniquenuss

Hello ladies! 
I had a quick question, I was getting ready to order my Global 4% and now they want a license. How are you ladies getting around this? I wonder if it has something to do with my stateerplexed. If someone knows how to get around this I would be forever grateful! 

*Smooches*


----------



## Muse

Moniquenuss said:


> Hello ladies!
> I had a quick question, I was getting ready to order my Global 4% and now they want a license. How are you ladies getting around this? I wonder if it has something to do with my stateerplexed. If someone knows how to get around this I would be forever grateful!
> 
> *Smooches*



Well you could get sample sizes from lwilliams: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378178&highlight=global

If you PM her maybe she will tell you how she got hers. For the bigger size you may have to stalk ebay. That's how many of us get around the license thing: Ebay.

 I thought if you signed up for an account on the global site that you could order w/o a license though.


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> Well you could get sample sizes from lwilliams: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378178&highlight=global
> 
> If you PM her maybe she will tell you how she got hers. For the bigger size you may have to stalk ebay. That's how many of us get around the license thing: Ebay.
> 
> I thought if you signed up for an account on the global site that you could order w/o a license though.



If you order online, big bottle only, no license is needed.  But if you call in, you must have a license to get the smaller bottle.


----------



## Eisani

deniseAlder said:


> once u start relaxing u will have to continue


When I relaxed I stretched 4-12 months anyway, no biggie but I get what you're saying.


----------



## Moniquenuss

I tried to ace my order online and it asked me for a license number :-( I had my Herat set on doing another treatment next week.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

if anyone is looking for Global 4% I have some I can let go of. I went to the ISSE show this weekend and bought a kit with the 33.8oz bottle. I found the Marcia Teixeira booth right after and got that. So now I don't really need the Global. I can get rid of the whole bottle or do it by the ounce. It's the Strawberry scent


eta: some ounces have been sold, so it is only available by the ounce, or in 10 oz increments. I also have the clarifying shampoo, and several of the moisturizing poos and cons.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

Also ladies, I spoke with a rep from Global at the hair show. He recommended to use a temperature that works for the specific hair type. They actually even have this printed in their promotional materials. It says 450 degrees will give the best results, but the temperature should be lowered based on the client's (our) hair. If the hair can't handle such high temperatures, then go down to 400 or whatever temperature works for you. The results will be fine, but the higher the temp, the better (up to 450 degrees).


----------



## mstar

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^ Thanks for the article, I found this out the hard way.
> 
> I would like to add that some treatments are more protective than others. *I will be doing BKTs in the future but definately no higher than 375 degrees.* I already came to that conclusion based on my own research.
> 
> I have some heat damage but it's not that bad thank goodness. My hair seems to respond best to collagen protein right now to help with the heat damage. I will BKT in another month or so right now I am just DCing and hiding under a very beautiful lace front that I restyled myself (I'm so proud) I cut and colored it myself.
> 
> I'm not entirely broken hearted about the heat damage because I haven't lost that much hair and I am transitioning. But let this be a lesson ladies ... watch the products and the heat.


Oh wow, I didn't know you were turning the heat down that low. I like to pay attention to what you're doing because we have similar hair types. 

We did mine at 430, one pass. She asked if she could go up to 450 for a few sections where my hair is resistant, and I said okay. I had TONS of split ends afterwards...it took me about 5 days to do the S&D. I'm going to follow your lead and turn the heat way down next time.


----------



## sheba1

Hey there, Mstar, are you sure those were all new splits?  That seems odd to have splits at 430 and 450 for a single pass.  That's really no more heat than a regular press for most people.


----------



## mstar

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Mstar, are you sure those were all new splits? That seems odd to have splits at 430 and 450 for a single pass. That's really no more heat than a regular press for most people.


You know, I can't be 100% sure, but I think they were all new. I had never noticed split ends on my hair before. I had also gotten my hair pressed the week before, and that stylist was very thorough, he examined my ends and said they looked pretty good and I didn't need a trim. 

It could've just been the combination of two heat services in one week, but the splits didn't show until after the BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Did my first wash today. WOW! Why oh why didn't I start out with QOD in the first place? Oh well lesson learned. It didn't revert as bad as DH. My roots are not relaxer straight but has a nice wave more relaxed than before. My ends are GREAT! I did a very light blow dry after washing and it got pretty straight but I decided to go over it with the flat iron for the really polished look. I used my Sedu on 340 and a bit of Sabino and Chi silk infusions. My hair almost looks a straight as when I first did the treatment (with the exception of the roots) and it only took me 30 minutes!!! I was grabbing big chunks to because I was in a hurry.
> 
> I am hoping for the roots, since it is new virgin hair, that it will take better with each treatment. I am thinking that with QOD I will be able to go at least 2 months before needing another treatment instead of every month like with DH. So far I am VERY happy with the change.


I knew the QOD Gold would work out for you. You can see what I'm talking about between the DH and the QOD Gold, you can tell your hair is coated and protected in a good way with the QOD.  

Do not use the QOD Max. People hate that BTW. Stick with the Gold.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> You know, I can't be 100% sure, but I think they were all new. I had never noticed split ends on my hair before. I had also gotten my hair pressed the week before, and that stylist was very thorough, he examined my ends and said they looked pretty good and I didn't need a trim.
> 
> It could've just been the combination of two heat services in one week, but the splits didn't show until after the BKT.


I'm sorry to hear about your split ends. After doing some research I found out that I should not have been using the high heat on my relaxed ends especially. Natural hair may be able to take slightly higher heat. 

In the future, I'm using the lower temp on my ends and perhaps a little higher on my roots. 

Talk to your hair stylist about the split ends. I never had a problem with my ends until after using the DH.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I knew the QOD Gold would work out for you. You can see what I'm talking about between the DH and the QOD Gold, you can tell your hair is coated and protected in a good way with the QOD.
> 
> Do not use the QOD Max. People hate that BTW. Stick with the Gold.



Yup JJ now I see. You are right it feels way more protected than DH. I did hear that QOD Max sucked. I wonder why. I think Cuteness used QOD Max and didn't like it. 

Cuteness is it true? Did you use it? If so what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Muse

Sheba, I saw that you put your DH up for sale. Have you decided which one you are going to use instead?


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> Sheba, I saw that you put your DH up for sale. Have you decided which one you are going to use instead?



Hey there, Muse!  Yep, I'm willing to sell my Dreamhair and stick with my Global for now.  I still have 3 treatments or so left of that.  By then, I may check out the OK Keratin 1 day formula.


----------



## Moniquenuss

Woooohoooo!!!! So I realized the way to place the order with global and get around the license issue is to pay through paypal it skips over all of that extra stuff. Oh and they have gone up a little in price since this weekend, nothing too big just about $15-20. Just a little something to keep in mind if you are thinking about ordering. Well have fun ladies! 

*smooches*


----------



## Eisani

Has anyone heard of this product line? Not interested in their BKT, but wonder about the ingredients of their deep treatments.

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/brand-565.html


----------



## Ganjababy

Anyone use Encanto as yet?


----------



## me-T

Muse said:


> Did my first wash today. WOW! Why oh why didn't I start out with QOD in the first place? Oh well lesson learned.* It didn't revert as bad as DH. My roots are not relaxer straight but has a nice wave more relaxed than before.* My ends are GREAT! I did a very light blow dry after washing and it got pretty straight but I decided to go over it with the flat iron for the really polished look. I used my Sedu on 340 and a bit of Sabino and Chi silk infusions. My hair almost looks a straight as when I first did the treatment (with the exception of the roots) and it only took me 30 minutes!!! I was grabbing big chunks to because I was in a hurry.
> 
> I am hoping for the roots, since it is new virgin hair, that it will take better with each treatment. I am thinking that with QOD I will be able to go at least 2 months before needing another treatment instead of every month like with DH. So far I am VERY happy with the change.


 
that's all i needed to know! izunami flat iron & qod gold! will get!


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> that's all i needed to know! izunami flat iron & qod gold! will get!



I would love to hear the results of this flat iron with QOD Gold! Sounds like a good match!


----------



## Moniquenuss

Aww I'm sad again I placed my order last night online with Global and thought everything went well. Well today I just got an email stating :
Hello Monique,

Thank you for your interest to purchase the Global Keratin Hair Treatment.

We would like to notify* you that our products for the Straightening Treatment it is for License Hair Professionals ONLY, and we didn't receive a License number when the order was placed online. We will need a valid License number to be able to process and ship your order inside the United States.

Please, contact us as soon as possible by phone at 305-390-0044 ext.18 to resolve this matter.
Our business hours are Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:30pm Eastern time.



Thank you.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Ronaldo Esteves.
[email protected]



Global Keratin Corp. 
5555 Anglers Ave 16B
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312, U.S.A.


Contact Us     


I should have known something was wrong when the money was never taken out of my account. My friends mother is a hair dresser so I think I'm coming to get her to place the ordr for me, I just didn't want to ask her because she always has something to say when it comes to my hair oh well I guess I gotta do what I gott do! 

I guess ill keep y'all posted
*Smooches*


----------



## Nia430

Hi ladies  I would like to share my results of OK next day treatment. I ordered a sample from Ebay. I only put my heat on 370 with about 2-3 passes and i also used a ceramic pressing comb on the same temp to get to the roots. So far I am soo happy with the results and the swang oh the swang. The instructions say u can wash the next day but i couldnt bare to because its so soft and bouncy. I will wash this weekend and that will determine how I really feel but for now I like Ok next day so much more than softliss.


----------



## sheba1

Oh noooooo, I'm so sorry to hear of this!  Man, I didn't know they'd gotten so raw with the license number thing 



Moniquenuss said:


> Aww I'm sad again I placed my order last night online with Global and thought everything went well. Well today I just got an email stating :
> Hello Monique,
> 
> Thank you for your interest to purchase the Global Keratin Hair Treatment.
> 
> We would like to notify* you that our products for the Straightening Treatment it is for License Hair Professionals ONLY, and we didn't receive a License number when the order was placed online. We will need a valid License number to be able to process and ship your order inside the United States.
> 
> Please, contact us as soon as possible by phone at 305-390-0044 ext.18 to resolve this matter.
> Our business hours are Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:30pm Eastern time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Ronaldo Esteves.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Global Keratin Corp.
> 5555 Anglers Ave 16B
> Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312, U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Contact Us
> 
> 
> I should have known something was wrong when the money was never taken out of my account. My friends mother is a hair dresser so I think I'm coming to get her to place the ordr for me, I just didn't want to ask her because she always has something to say when it comes to my hair oh well I guess I gotta do what I gott do!
> 
> I guess ill keep y'all posted
> *Smooches*


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hi ladies. Well I've decided to take the BKT plunge! I'm getting an install next month and I don't want my leave out to be a HAM so I decided to try the BKT. My main concern is my hair reverting to quickly while I have my install ( I don't want to have to flat iron my NG too often). I'm going on 8 months post so I'm hoping this shizz works. I ordered the OK next day formula but I really want to give Qod gold a swirl so I'm debating getting both and then deciding which one to do. Whichever one I use I'll post my results.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Even if they refuse to sell directly --- I can always Ebay!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Oh I like the way this brand sounds: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brazilian-Kerat...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef99c53d4

Everything is 99 bucks free shipping


> Encanto Brazilian Keratin Treatment
> 
> 
> Desperate to free yourself from the frizz? Unhappy with your wavy, unruly, and nondescript hair? Congratulations! You have come across the best formula on today's market. This is the "not so secret" secret of people around the world, and it all started in South America where the purest, finest, most natural ingredients have been used to give you the most effective same-day results.
> 
> Encanto do Brasil (Glamour of Brazil) was born in the heart of Brazil's capital, Brasilia, where a team of highly trained specialists began to collaborate
> together to form the best formula to provide instant, long lasting results that women everywhere were craving. Encanto has provided their complete line of
> products in Brazil for over 10 years, and has specifically sold their prized Keratin Straightening formula worldwide for over 3 years. Encanto products are
> made in Brazil, and ship directly to the States. Don't worry, all orders are printed in English for your total satisfaction.  Make
> sure to buy Encanto only from this account, as we do not allow our distributors to sell online.
> 
> What makes Encanto different, and stand out beyond the rest? Start with a great track record of success. Encanto has sold to
> salons in Brazil, Europe, and The United States, and most business comes from delighted repeat customers. Next, Encanto provides same day results! No more
> tying up dirty hair for 3 days waiting for wash-out. You will experience results as fast as the person can work! We find a comfortable duration usually lasts 2
> hours. Furthermore, who can resist the ultra chic packaging this product comes in? No more hiding ugly formula bottles under your sink! You
> will be proud to "accidentally" leave these ones out. Oh, and it smells fabulous. You could almost be in Brazil with aromas of mango, citrus, and passion fruit.
> 
> So what exactly is keratin? Scientifically, keratin is an intensely strong protein that has been found to be a major component in all skin, hair, nails, and even teeth. Every day, our body sheds millions of these cells due to stress, improper diet, environmental conditions, and lack of care. Keratin has now been put into liquid form to replace old cells with new ones, consequently replacing and restoring elasticity and durability to your hair's true and natural condition. It seeps into the core of the hair cuticle and replenishes those nutrients we lose daily. After using this treatment, you will find your hair 50-70% more manageable, stronger, and virtually frizz free.
> 
> Formaldehyde is a common chemical compound that is colorless and has a distinct smell. It also goes by the names of Aldehyde, Formalin, Methanol, Methylene oxide, just to name a few. No matter the name, it is the same. Don't be fooled by "Formaldehyde-free" brands offering a different name. It is found in many household products, food, cosmetics, oral hygiene, antiseptics, and medicines. It even is produced naturally inside of our bodies. Although Keratin restores the health and condition of your hair, the formaldehyde completes the process by preserving the condition of the hair. Without it, your results would not last longer than a couple of days. Formaldehyde is needed to complete that process and without it, this treatment would not give you its promised results. As with any professional use item, you must be knowledgeable and take the proper precautions with a product. However, for no reason should you be concerned of extreme health risks, as that has never been proven. We urge all customers of any brand to do their homework and gather information from unbiased sources.
> 
> Some important facts about our product (Please read):
> This can be used on any hair type, previously relaxed hair, color-treated hair.
> This is not recommended for pregnant women.
> This should not be mixed with any other BKT brand. It will not work properly.
> This treatment should be done at least 2 weeks after hair color, or 2 weeks before.
> This treatment is classified for professional use. If you choose to do this at home, we recommend the help of another person.
> This is a same-day treatment. Do not leave in your hair for 3-4 days like other brands. Our special formula is not designed for that.
> Please follow all instructions exactly.
> 
> 
> Included in this kit:
> (1) 16 oz Sodium-free Clarifying Shampoo (contains no cocoamide DEA or preservatives)
> (1) 16 oz Treatment
> (1) 16 oz Post-Treatment
> Clear step-by-step instructions
> 
> The sodium-free shampoo is perfect for after-care. The post-treatment is only to be used in conjunction with the treatment itself, not as part of an after-care routine.
> This kit is enough for 7-8 treatments depending on hair's thickness and length.
> You will need a flat iron for this treatment with a minimum capacity of 400 degrees.


----------



## Diamond75

I went back to my stylist earlier this week as she convinced me to try a deep conditioner before we trim more of my ends off, so I figured what the heck, I needed it anyway.

I have the Coppola/Keratin Complex BKT on my hair, so she did a DC with the Vanilla conditioner and then did a silk infusion with one of the KC products... my hair came out great. It's soft and silkier then when I had the BKT put on my hair. I will probably do another one when I go back to her in 3-4 weeks, if I don't buy the stuff myself and do it at home.

I ordered my MT and it came the next day, so I can't wait to add that to my routine. I hope it will thicken up my hair a little and then I can work on growth.


----------



## me-T

ordered my izunami & qod gold. my bkt day isn't actually until the end of the month, but if i get my stuff soon enough, and my work scehdule permits, it's goin' down!


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> ordered my izunami & qod gold. my bkt day isn't actually until the end of the month, but if i get my stuff soon enough, and my work scehdule permits, it's goin' down!



Oooooo, I can't wait to hear your review. I keep thinking about that flat iron but I am trying to convince myself that I don't need another one. Anyhow I'll just wait to hear from more people about the flat iron before I get it. In the meantime I'll just turn down the temp on mine and pray that it's maintaining a good enough temp to seal the treatment.


----------



## MarieB

Quick question re:dandruff...I am experiencing a bit lately, kind of the same as I did when I was stretching relaxers (transitioning now). I'm pretty sure this is a new growth issue, and I know already that if I oil my scalp it tends to travel down the hair shaft, leaving me with limp, greasy strands. Any thoughts on shampoos or other things I might try that might help? I'm actually due to BKT again soon (my roots are ready!), and that might help. I don't think the weather is doing me any favors...TIA!


----------



## Natural Glow

MarieB said:


> Quick question re:dandruff...I am experiencing a bit lately, kind of the same as I did when I was stretching relaxers (transitioning now). I'm pretty sure this is a new growth issue, and I know already that if I oil my scalp it tends to travel down the hair shaft, leaving me with limp, greasy strands. Any thoughts on shampoos or other things I might try that might help? I'm actually due to BKT again soon (my roots are ready!), and that might help. I don't think the weather is doing me any favors...TIA!


 I've had the same problem. When I was relaxed I always had a dandruff problem but once I was natural it went away. Since I've BKT'd I've had the same problem. I've just use Giovanni Smooth as silk shampoo and conditioner. I think I just have a dry scalp and BKT, relaxer, etc. just makes it that much dryer and the Giovanni helps with it. I've even tried the generic T-Gel shampoo from Target and that made is worse.


----------



## Diamond75

I thought I would share an article from the AJC.COM about keratin...

http://www.accessatlanta.com/fashion-style/keratin-gets-sleek-straight-290283.html

Dindy Yokel’s hair is crazy curly. “When I wake up in the morning my hair is like Shirley Temple,” said Yokel, 48, of Inman Park. At least it was about three years ago, before she discovered keratin.


In Miami, where she lived at the time, Yokel got the Marcia Teixeira Brazilian Keratin Treatment and decided it was a godsend. “[My hair] always feels very soft and it looks natural. It is not over-straight, and it still has body.”

Keratin smoothing treatments have been in Brazil for many years, but only arrived in Atlanta about two years ago, with about 40 percent of salons in the metro area now offering some version.

The process involves applying a liquid mixture of keratin and other ingredients to small sections of hair before blow-drying and flat ironing it into a sleek mane. After a three-day waiting period (no wetting the hair, no ponytails, no major manipulation), the hair will remain smooth and manageable for up to four months.

Among the benefits are reduced drying time, minimal frizz and hair that is not chemically altered. It takes about three hours to complete a single treatment, which can cost $300 to $500.

With Atlanta’s world-class humidity, requests for keratin treatments spike in the summer, according to local stylists. Atlantans with a variety of hair types are seeking it as the antidote to frizz or as a transition from traditional chemical relaxers.

Still, all isn’t glossy in the land of keratin-smoothed hair.

In October 2007, Allure magazine highlighted the toxicity of the treatments, which contain formaldehyde, a known irritant to humans with short-term exposure. The magazine tested samples and found that many of the treatments had formaldehyde levels ranging from 0.2 percent up to more than 7 percent.

Formaldehyde is very toxic, said John Garruto, founder and president of California-based Free Radical Technology, a cosmetics consulting firm. All countries regulate the amount of formaldehyde allowed in personal care products, he said, usually at 0.2 percent, although up to 5 percent is allowed in nail hardeners.

The top makers of keratin treatments do not divulge product ingredients on their Web sites. On one site, the only indication that there may be dangerous ingredients is a warning not to use the product on women who are pregnant or nursing. Some products on the market claim to use aldehydes instead of formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is an aldehyde, Garruto said, but not all aldehydes are as toxic as formaldehyde.

At Vivid Salon, owner Jennifer Barry recently switched to the Marcia Teixeira product. “I did a lot of research,” she said, noting that the Delray Beach, Fla.-based company was forthcoming with Occupational Safety and Health Administration reports.

Recently, Precia Carraway, 33, of Little Five Points sat patiently as stylist Jeffrey Diamond painted the white liquid onto her shoulder-length hair.

“I just want it to be controllable,” she said. Diamond applied the treatment to quarter-inch sections of hair, carefully avoiding the scalp. He smoothed it in, then combed it through each section.

After Carraway sat under a hood dryer, Diamond began blow-drying her hair. Then he touched a flat iron to the roots and ran it all the way to the ends eight times. This was the point at which a chemical smell rose into the air, leading the stylist at the next station to prop open the door for ventilation.

Unlike treatments that left Brazilians with runny eyes and wheezing coughs, only about one out of 10 clients will have some sort of reaction to the aldehydes in the Peter Coppola Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy, said Brad Champion, president of Champion Beauty Supply, which distributes the product locally.

At Lux Salon in Grant Park, Adrienne Leak, a certified Coppola stylist, uses the product on about 20 percent of her clients who are shifting from relaxers to keratin treatments. Leak said the biggest problem clients have is when the treatment isn’t done properly.

But not everyone is convinced.

“I can’t tell you exactly what the ingredients are,” said Kim Etheridge, co-founder of Mixed Chicks, a product line for curly hair textures. “Remember Rio [a hair straightener from the 1990s discontinued after customer complaints]? It was the best thing coming until everyone’s hair started falling out. So time will tell.”


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I just did another dream hair... and I was too heavy handed... and my eyes were stinging lol

My sister did the flatiron and she didn't do it as she was supposed to ... she only did 3 passes because "I'm going to wash it out anyway" (roll eyes) and I was trying to tell her that was the point...


About to wash it out, let it dry, braid it up and wait til I get another brand to try. LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I got my Marcia Teixeira BKT treatment in the mail today. I'm good for the next year, hopefully, lol. It's 33oz (I'm giving away 4oz, so 29oz left for me n my girls). I'm in braids until march, but I think I'll do my daughter's hair this weekend....


----------



## casey3035

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I got my Marcia Teixeira BKT treatment in the mail today. I'm good for the next year, hopefully, lol. It's 33oz (I'm giving away 4oz, so 29oz left for me n my girls). I'm in braids until march, but I think I'll do my daughter's hair this weekend....


 I'so glad to be able to get the 4 ozs. Thank you...You are a sweetherat and sooo helpful!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

casey3035 said:


> I'so glad to be able to get the 4 ozs. Thank you...You are a sweetheart and sooo helpful!



No problem! I hope you have a positive experience and a great transition.


----------



## Minty

I'm sitting here "snowed in" and want to read me-T's review of the new flatiron!!!!

Where are you chicka?


----------



## Dak

I'm thinking about doing another BKT, I have a sample of Dreamhair, Accai, but didn't opinion change about DH?  What's the final consensus?  I was very happy with QOD, though I didn't use high heat with it.  My second treatment was with Softliss, where I did use the higher temp.  Didn't like the results as much, I preferred a little more "life" in my hair.  

So should I go ahead and use the DH, or order more QOD?


----------



## winnettag

Dak said:


> I'm thinking about doing another BKT, I have a sample of Dreamhair, Accai, but didn't opinion change about DH? What's the final consensus? I was very happy with QOD, though I didn't use high heat with it. My second treatment was with Softliss, where I did use the higher temp. Didn't like the results as much, I preferred a little more "life" in my hair.
> 
> So should I go ahead and use the DH, or order more QOD?


 
I have a sample of DH here that I'm not going to use based on the reviews I've read.  I ordered QOD yesterday.


----------



## Dak

winnettag said:


> I have a sample of DH here that I'm not going to use based on the reviews I've read.  I ordered QOD yesterday.



Thanks, Winnettag, who did you order your QOD from?


----------



## winnettag

Dak said:


> Thanks, Winnettag, who did you order your QOD from?


 
Good ole' Ebay.


----------



## sheba1

I don't really see how consensus can change about DH with Fab's hair thriving and, at least, 2 other heads she's taking care of doing so well?  Not to even mention Natural Glow's results and DH was Cutenss fave until Ana (from DH) started acting truly stupid.

For me, I backed away from DH because of their biz practices; truly turned me off.  That's when it seemed that suddenly no one liked their product, either.  It's like they were actin a fool and suddenly people were like, "well it ain't really all that, anyway..." ya know?

My hair behaves well with DH, it just makes my hair too straight for me at this point in my journey.  I have enough of my sample to do another treatment, and I'll definitely use it.  I have 3 or 4 more Global treatments, also; so that should take me into next year, I guess.  After that, I'll decide what to use next.

Hey, Dak, I'd love to take that sample off you if you choose not to use it?


----------



## Moniquenuss

For me DH wasnt all that great. Im transitioning and I found that it worked great on my relaxed ends, but when it came to my natural roots it was only smooth for that day. On wash days it was a tangled mess! So I had to kick it! 

My personal fav is Global 4% Chocolate! Reasoning being it gets my roots super straight, but when I wash it turns out nice and wavy! Also when I air dry, which is 95% of the time, my ends airdry nice and flowy!  

IMO It may depend on your hair status before you do the treatment

I hope this helps someone! 

*Smooches*


----------



## Dak

Glad to hear some people are still doing OK with DH!  I'm thinking then to go ahead and use it, but use my generic flat iron with it, that doesn't get killer hot.  I really don't like my hair that straight.


----------



## winnettag

sheba1 said:


> I don't really see how consensus can change about DH with Fab's hair thriving and, at least, 2 other heads she's taking care of doing so well? Not to even mention Natural Glow's results and DH was Cutenss fave until Ana (from DH) started acting truly stupid.
> 
> For me, I backed away from DH because of their biz practices; truly turned me off. That's when it seemed that suddenly no one liked their product, either. It's like they were actin a fool and suddenly people were like, "well it ain't really all that, anyway..." ya know?
> 
> My hair behaves well with DH, it just makes my hair too straight for me at this point in my journey. I have enough of my sample to do another treatment, and I'll definitely use it. I have 3 or 4 more Global treatments, also; so that should take me into next year, I guess. After that, I'll decide what to use next.
> 
> Hey, Dak, I'd love to take that sample off you if you choose not to use it?


 
I know there's always positive and negative reviews, but I'd rather roll the dice with QOD based on what I've read.


----------



## Muse

winnettag said:


> I know there's always positive and negative reviews, but I'd rather roll the dice with QOD based on what I've read.



I think that's a good choice. I was loving DH but it was the only BKT that I had used. Even after their shady business practices I was freaking out because I thought I'd never find anything better than this! I tried QOD Gold and that's when I really saw that DH wasn't really all that (for me at least). IDK, QOD just feels like a more "sturdy" product on my hair. I did another wash last night and am still VERY pleased with the results so far. I used DH about 3 or 4 times so I figure if QOD is still doing me right after treatment # 4 then it's a solid product, if not on to Global.


----------



## texasqt

Anybody BKTing monthly?


----------



## MarieB

texasqt said:


> Anybody BKTing monthly?


 
I'm doing it about every 6 weeks. As a matter of fact, I just did it yesterday with DH (I still have some, so I figure I might as well use it), but I think it had been 8 week since the last one.  So far, so good


----------



## me-T

*sigh* still waitin on my izunami & qod to come in the mail. they're in "shipped" status so far. where you at mailman?? lol

oh, another teaser...i _think_ i _might_ finally be bsl


----------



## Muse

texasqt said:


> Anybody BKTing monthly?



I use to but I am hoping that I don't have to anymore (so time consuming for me). I am going to see how long I can stretch QOD.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Any reviews on Encanto?


----------



## Muse

Hey ladies I'm going to use teflon tape for my next treatment. It's tape that goes around your flat iron. DSD says you get even better results with the tape!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=398860&highlight=teflon+tape&page=2


----------



## Muse

jayjaycurlz said:


> Any reviews on Encanto?



Check out the BKT thread on BHM it's pretty big and the ladies are using a bunch of different brands including Encanto. Also there are more QOD reviews.

Don't know if I'm allowed to post the link to other hair boards so you can do a google search.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

Ok, so I got impatient and had to BKT something, lol. I'm currently in an install, but I left my edges out  

I did one side with Marcia Teixeira Chocolate and the other side with Global 4%. Both sides came out so soft and swangy! I didn't take pics because there isn't really much to see. Both sides are amazing, much better than when I did QOD Max, but the Marcia side is slightly softer/silkier.

My hair was silky smooth from the blowdry (medium heat). I will be doing my full head when I take down my intall. I'm going to do the same, half and half and will be sure to post before and after pics of each side. Install is coming out in about 2 weeks.

also, I used my Miniglide to get my roots, and used my H2Pro 204le on 450 degrees for the length. I did about 4-5 quick passes.


----------



## Natural Glow

texasqt said:


> Anybody BKTing monthly?


 I BKT'd monthly when I was using Softliss. Since I used DH I don't have to do it as often. It lasts so much longer.  Plus I'm lazy so I've just been putting it off.


----------



## Natural Glow

Dak said:


> I'm thinking about doing another BKT, I have a sample of Dreamhair, Accai, but didn't opinion change about DH? What's the final consensus? I was very happy with QOD, though I didn't use high heat with it. My second treatment was with Softliss, where I did use the higher temp. Didn't like the results as much, I preferred a little more "life" in my hair.
> 
> So should I go ahead and use the DH, or order more QOD?


Shoot I would use that DH. I have like 3 applications left of DH and I plan on using them up. Just cause folks at DH done lost their minds, doesn't mean the product isn't still good. 

Now after I use what I have, I don't know. I can't remember the one people were saying was comparable to DH...Ok maybe? I don't know but I may try that. Hopefully by that time every company doesn't require you to have a license to purchase.


----------



## MarieB

Natural Glow said:


> Shoot I would use that DH. I have like 3 applications left of DH and I plan on using them up. Just cause folks at DH done lost their minds, doesn't mean the product isn't still good.
> 
> Now after I use what I have, I don't know. I can't remember the one people were saying was comparable to DH...Ok maybe? I don't know but I may try that. Hopefully by that time every company doesn't require you to have a license to purchase.


 
It was OK Keratin...I have the website bookmarked for when I run out of DH and Global. Amazon is also selling a few different brands (can't remember which right now, but I listed a few in the BKT Group page.


----------



## me-T

tomorrow is izunami/qod gold day! wakin up at 6am to do it!


----------



## Minty

wonderful! me-T, wonderful.


----------



## Love Always

Tonight was the first time I straightened my hair since I got the treatment a month ago and I don't care for the results.  My hair is dull and not really as full and I just don't like the look.  Anyway, I want to strip the treatment because every now and then I do like to have a flat iron and this flat iron isn't the bizness .  I know I will have to use products with sulfrates and sodium choloride in them and I just wanted to know if I can effectively strip the treatment without causing damage to my hair?  I'm leaning towards Paul Mitchell moisture shampoo and condish.  I would also like to add that I don't have any damage or breakage with the treatment, I just would like my hair to return to it's natural state .


----------



## precious-olivia

*brittanynic16 has a February update.* My goodness this video makes me want to take out my weave and start treating my hair with BKT for life. I'm glad she'll be doing videos about maintenance and styling. I asked her to do this! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxN76RoX15o


----------



## Dove56

precious-olivia said:


> *brittanynic16 has a February update.* My goodness this video makes me want to take out my weave and start treating my hair with BKT for life. I'm glad she'll be doing videos about maintenance and styling. I asked her to do this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxN76RoX15o



Her hair is beautiful.


----------



## me-T

omg what a long process! i haven't s&d'ed yet though cause i've got errands, so i'll make this review quick (can't wait til i get home!) the pics at the end were rushed also

*qod gold*: take this review w/ a grain of salt since i haven't done the first wash yet.
it's the consistency of suave coconut con & smells like vanilla wafers w/ whipped cream & bananas no fumes. i do like how i could see the "shine" of it on my hair to know it was evenly distributed (w/ dh it melted RIGHT in) but it didn't have that "it's working" look to it like dh does.
when i was done applying it, i hated how dry and rough my hair felt! the first wash better be worth it! i had to use some coconut oil/oyin burnt sugar to soften it up and give some kinda shine!

*izunami styler flat iron*: to be fair, i used my lil bitty babyliss titanium on an area. now there's no difference visually, but the feel? night and day!
izu got my hair straight (and hot!) in 4/5 passes compared to 7/8...9/10 lol. felt smoother, i didn't have to do extra small pieces, and i didn't have to go back over any parts that didn't straigten well. for the resistant area in the middle, it did its best. it did in 7 passes what the babyliss does in 12

even though i put to much oil in  it still moves pretty well. there was alot more when it was dry, but that dryness was waaaay too much for me. as far as bein bsl...erm...idk. i think i need to go back to blue(horse) MT cause the pink(pets) version doesn't really work as well.


----------



## deniseAlder

me-T said:


> omg what a long process! i haven't s&d'ed yet though cause i've got errands, so i'll make this review quick (can't wait til i get home!) the pics at the end were rushed also
> 
> *qod gold*: take this review w/ a grain of salt since i haven't done the first wash yet.
> it's the consistency of suave coconut con & smells like vanilla wafers w/ whipped cream & bananas no fumes. i do like how i could see the "shine" of it on my hair to know it was evenly distributed (w/ dh it melted RIGHT in) but it didn't have that "it's working" look to it like dh does.
> when i was done applying it, i hated how dry and rough my hair felt! the first wash better be worth it! i had to use some coconut oil/oyin burnt sugar to soften it up and give some kinda shine!
> 
> *izunami styler flat iron*: to be fair, i used my lil bitty babyliss titanium on an area. now there's no difference visually, but the feel? night and day!
> izu got my hair straight (and hot!) in 4/5 passes compared to 7/8...9/10 lol. felt smoother, i didn't have to do extra small pieces, and i didn't have to go back over any parts that didn't straigten well. for the resistant area in the middle, it did its best. it did in 7 passes what the babyliss does in 12
> 
> even though i put to much oil in  it still moves pretty well. there was alot more when it was dry, but that dryness was waaaay too much for me. as far as bein bsl...erm...idk. i think i need to go back to blue(horse) MT cause the pink(pets) version doesn't really work as well.


 

Hiya!
I did a few test strands with qod gold and found this too. Was kinda dull looking, and didnt seem to melt into the hair. I then did a test strand on damp hair with a very very tiny amount of qod gold and it came out great. QOD gold is the most concentrated bkt out their, for that reason its very difficult to apply. I recommend if it does  not come out great, go over it again in a few weeks, and dilute the solution a bit, do it real thin on damp hair. Try a few test strips to find a good amount.


----------



## me-T

i guess i need even less of the qodg than dh huh?


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> i guess i need even less of the qodg than dh huh?



Wow, Me-T your hair looks good! I am surprised that QOD gold made your hair feel like that. I have heard when people use too much that their hair can feel sticky or coated but not dry. I wonder why your hair felt that way even after the flat iron, which is when the magic is suppose to happen. One thing about DH is that it is very forgiving as far as how much you apply. You can apply it pretty heavily and still get light results. 

Maybe you can just do a test section and play around with the amount you use the next time you are ready to do it and see if that makes it any better. With all the money and work spent on BKT you should not have to feel the need to use oil or any moisturizers before the first wash.


----------



## Muse

precious-olivia said:


> *brittanynic16 has a February update.* My goodness this video makes me want to take out my weave and start treating my hair with BKT for life. I'm glad she'll be doing videos about maintenance and styling. I asked her to do this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxN76RoX15o



Wow she is doing great with the BKT! That is what I'm hoping to achieve. So far so good though I have WAY less breakage than I have ever had in my life, so if this keeps up reaching my goal will not be a problem. I can't wait to see my progress after a year of BKT.


----------



## MarieB

Muse said:


> Wow she is doing great with the BKT! That is what I'm hoping to achieve. So far so good though I have WAY less breakage than I have ever had in my life, so if this keeps up reaching my goal will not be a problem. I can't wait to see my progress after a year of BKT.


 
I know! I actually posted a comment on that link (my first-ever Youtube posting) to tell her that she's one of the people who made me feel like getting a BKT was the right thing to do, and that I will never relax again as long as I've got this instead.


----------



## me-T

Muse said:


> Wow, Me-T your hair looks good! I am surprised that QOD gold made your hair feel like that. I have heard when people use too much that their hair can feel sticky or coated but not dry. I wonder why your hair felt that way even after the flat iron, which is when the magic is suppose to happen. One thing about DH is that it is very forgiving as far as how much you apply. You can apply it pretty heavily and still get light results.
> 
> Maybe you can just do a test section and play around with the amount you use the next time you are ready to do it and see if that makes it any better. With all the money and work spent on BKT you should not have to feel the need to use oil or any moisturizers before the first wash.


 
 now that i think about it, i think it was because i dried my hair all the way before i applied it.

after i washed, i had my turbie towel on for all of 5 minutes, and it already felt kinda dry. then i sat under my tabletop dryer for another 5 min on high...


----------



## Love Always

Bump, can I get a little feedback please .



Nisha619 said:


> Tonight was the first time I straightened my hair since I got the treatment a month ago and I don't care for the results.  My hair is dull and not really as full and I just don't like the look.  Anyway, I want to strip the treatment because every now and then I do like to have a flat iron and this flat iron isn't the bizness .  I know I will have to use products with sulfrates and sodium choloride in them and I just wanted to know if I can effectively strip the treatment without causing damage to my hair?  I'm leaning towards Paul Mitchell moisture shampoo and condish.  I would also like to add that I don't have any damage or breakage with the treatment, I just would like my hair to return to it's natural state .


----------



## me-T

nisha, i'd probably up my dc's while i'm stripping since you'll be using more sulfates, and (i think) salt takes some protein out of your hair.

this is just my first guess, cause if i were to  strip out the bkt, i'd be goin for heavily sulfated clarifying poo's and puttin straight salt into my condishes


----------



## MarieB

Nisha619 said:


> Bump, can I get a little feedback please .


 
me-T is right. I seem to remember reading somewhere about someone putting salt (sea salt I believe) into a DC and letting that sit for a while to strip the BKT. And there's always clarifying shampoo...Just make sure you up your DCs, cowash, and maintain your moisture/protein balance, and you should be alright.


----------



## foxee

My DH BKT is finally wearing off.  It's been almost 2 months to the day and now single strand knots are back with a vengeance!    I really like the results I've seen on others who use QOD Gold, so I think I'll try that next.


----------



## Muse

Nisha619 said:


> Bump, can I get a little feedback please .



I think if you want to strip this without damage you will have to use sulfate/sodium chloride poos and give it time. The treatment will eventually strip but you have to give it time. I don't think there is any way to quickly strip it without damage. You just have to be patient.


----------



## casey3035

Is anyone still doing rollersets since using the BKT. If so is your hair just as managable while wet? Does your curls come out just as nice? TIA


----------



## newports

does your hair have to be a certain length or texture to get the bkt? can i get the bkt on a 4b twa


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Muse said:


> I think if you want to strip this without damage you will have to use sulfate/sodium chloride poos and give it time. The treatment will eventually strip but you have to give it time. I don't think there is any way to quickly strip it without damage. You just have to be patient.



ITA. I tried to strip my BKT for more than two months and I'm just beginning to see reversion from my November 1st application. Now that I know it will revert, I'm happy it lasts so long!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

All this BKT talk has made me want to do a treatment today! Now that I've proven to myself that it'll wear off within 4 or 5 months, I'm not worried about reversion. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Diamond75

Reversion has started. It is almost 6 weeks since I had my first BKT and although still soft and mostly managable, I can't go another wash without putting another BKT in my hair.

I will be putting the Marcia Teixeira in my hair this weekend at home, I pray everything goes well.

Anybody who has used Marcia Teixeira brand, did you follow the instructions to the 'T"? I have natural hair with no other chemicals on it and it suggested using peroxide with the pre-treatment wash to help open the cuticle. Just curious, ANY HELP goes a long way.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

I am reading the Marcia Training Manual right now. I will post my findings when I'm done.

So far I'm finding out Marcia Teixeira does not contain formaldehyde. It contains formalin. Formaldehyde is a gas that is produced from formalin when it is heated to a certain temperature. This gas "formaldehyde" then penetrates the hair strand and fills in the gaps in the cuticle.

More to come


----------



## ChristmasCarol

OK guys, all finished! Too tired to put on make-up, sorry.

Blowdried:







Finished Product:






Length Check:


----------



## foxee

^^^Very pretty, Sipp!  Which BKT did you use?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thanks foxee! 

I used Keratina. I bought it in Florida a few months ago. It's formaldehyde-free and doesn't give off horrible fumes.


----------



## Muse

Diamond75 said:


> Reversion has started. It is almost 6 weeks since I had my first BKT and although still soft and mostly managable, I can't go another wash without putting another BKT in my hair.
> 
> I will be putting the Marcia Teixeira in my hair this weekend at home, I pray everything goes well.
> 
> Anybody who has used Marcia Teixeira brand, did you follow the instructions to the 'T"? I have natural hair with no other chemicals on it and it suggested using *peroxide with the pre-treatment wash to help open the cuticle*. Just curious, ANY HELP goes a long way.



I saw this. Wouldn't the peroxide irritate the scalp though since it's mixed in with the shampoo which is going to come into contact with the skin.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

excerpts from the Marcia Teixeira training manual: 

Tips for BKT:

“Clients that require the addition of color or highlight must receive these services BEFORE a Brazilian Keratin Treatment is performed. Applying color or highlights before the Brazilian Keratin Treatment will create a better overall result and will prolong the life of the color or lightening service. The Brazilian Keratin Treatment creates a smooth, compact and very slick surface on the hair shaft. This treatment decreases hair porosity making it more resistant to every day wear and environmental pollutants. The treatment will also make the hair less likely to absorb the color or lightening agents.

FOR PERMANENT COLOR OR HIGHLIGHTS:

Apply permanent color or highlights as you normally would. Be sure to follow the product manufacturer’s instructions and heed all precautions while performing the service. After the color or highlight service is complete, use the Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo. This special shampoo will pre-treat and prepare the hair for the Brazilian Keratin Treatment of your choice.

FOR SEMI-PERMANENT COLOR:

Semi-permanent color is designed to deposit color on the outside of the hair shaft on top of the cuticle. The Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo will remove semi-permanent color. To prevent this from happening it is important to FIRST cleanse the hair with Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo, apply semi-permanent color SECOND, and then carefully rinse the hair with only clean water to remove ALL excess semi-permanent color. Then THIRD, apply the Brazilian Keratin Treatment of your choice.

NOTE: in the client wants color or highlights AFTER doing the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, they MUST wait at least 2 to 3 weeks in order for the cuticle to reopen enough to absorb the color.”




READ THIS PEOPLE!

“Until being introduced to the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, the majority of your clients with ethnic-textured, particularly coarse, resistant hair have had no options other than traditional relaxer or choosing to keep their naturally textured hair. Because of this, they may be very skeptical about the results you can now offer without the use of harsh, high pH chemicals. Not only will their hair be soft, smooth and easy to manage, but there will be no risk of breakage as there is with traditional relaxers.

…

NATURAL HAIR: does the client have natural hair and want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, or is their goal to have straight hair?

If they want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula. With either of these treatments, they will lose 60% to 80% of their curl after first treatment. Please explain to them CLEARLY that it is NOT realistic to expect straight results until at least the third time the treatment is repeated. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.

If the client wants a straighter texture and you are absolutely certain that their hair is natural – definitely has not been chemically relaxed, it is safe to use a permanent color to open the cuticle more than it would be from the clarifying shampoos alone. This will result in less curl and a straighter effect. It will still take up to 3 treatments for their hair to be very straight, and again, make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.

RELAXED HAIR: if the client has relaxed hair, is their goal to transition away from using high pH chemic relaxers, or do they want to continue to have straight hair?

If the client wants to transition away from using high pH chemical relaxers, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair. They can repeat the treatment as often as they like. Just as is the case with natural hair, it will take at lease 3 treatments for each section of new growth to become straight.

If the client wants to continue to have straight hair, use a mild relaxer for ½ of the regular time to open the cuticle. Instead of using a neutralizer, wash the hair once and thoroughly with our clarifying shampoo to remove any residue. Then use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends."

pictorial coming soon


----------



## Muse

MISSBOSSY said:


> excerpts from the Marcia Teixeira training manual:
> 
> 
> READ THIS PEOPLE!
> 
> “Until being introduced to the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, the majority of your clients with ethnic-textured, particularly coarse, resistant hair have had no options other than traditional relaxer or choosing to keep their naturally textured hair. Because of this, they may be very skeptical about the results you can now offer without the use of harsh, high pH chemicals. Not only will their hair be soft, smooth and easy to manage, but there will be no risk of breakage as there is with traditional relaxers.
> 
> …
> 
> NATURAL HAIR: does the client have natural hair and want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, or is their goal to have straight hair?
> 
> If they want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula. With either of these treatments, they will lose 60% to 80% of their curl after first treatment. Please explain to them CLEARLY that it is NOT realistic to expect straight results until at least the third time the treatment is repeated. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.
> 
> If the client wants a straighter texture and you are absolutely certain that their hair is natural – definitely has not been chemically relaxed, it is safe to use a permanent color to open the cuticle more than it would be from the clarifying shampoos alone. This will result in less curl and a straighter effect. It will still take up to 3 treatments for their hair to be very straight, and again, make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.
> 
> RELAXED HAIR: if the client has relaxed hair, is their goal to transition away from using high pH chemic relaxers, or do they want to continue to have straight hair?
> 
> If the client wants to transition away from using high pH chemical relaxers, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair. They can repeat the treatment as often as they like. Just as is the case with natural hair, it will take at lease 3 treatments for each section of new growth to become straight.
> 
> If the client wants to continue to have straight hair, use a mild relaxer for ½ of the regular time to open the cuticle. Instead of using a neutralizer, wash the hair once and thoroughly with our clarifying shampoo to remove any residue. Then use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends."
> 
> pictorial coming soon



I really like how they address natural ethnic hair and not suggest that we HAVE to relax before BKT. So many other companies as soon as the question of natural afro hair is brought up they immediately jump to a relaxer first. Sorry but I don't want to damage my hair just for the sake of having the BKT stick. Thanks MB!


----------



## loveisnthehouse

MISSBOSSY said:


> excerpts from the Marcia Teixeira training manual:
> 
> Tips for BKT:
> 
> “Clients that require the addition of color or highlight must receive these services BEFORE a Brazilian Keratin Treatment is performed. Applying color or highlights before the Brazilian Keratin Treatment will create a better overall result and will prolong the life of the color or lightening service. The Brazilian Keratin Treatment creates a smooth, compact and very slick surface on the hair shaft. This treatment decreases hair porosity making it more resistant to every day wear and environmental pollutants. The treatment will also make the hair less likely to absorb the color or lightening agents.
> 
> FOR PERMANENT COLOR OR HIGHLIGHTS:
> 
> Apply permanent color or highlights as you normally would. Be sure to follow the product manufacturer’s instructions and heed all precautions while performing the service. After the color or highlight service is complete, use the Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo. This special shampoo will pre-treat and prepare the hair for the Brazilian Keratin Treatment of your choice.
> 
> FOR SEMI-PERMANENT COLOR:
> 
> Semi-permanent color is designed to deposit color on the outside of the hair shaft on top of the cuticle. The Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo will remove semi-permanent color. To prevent this from happening it is important to FIRST cleanse the hair with Clarifying/Pre-Treatment shampoo, apply semi-permanent color SECOND, and then carefully rinse the hair with only clean water to remove ALL excess semi-permanent color. Then THIRD, apply the Brazilian Keratin Treatment of your choice.
> 
> NOTE: in the client wants color or highlights AFTER doing the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, they MUST wait at least 2 to 3 weeks in order for the cuticle to reopen enough to absorb the color.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READ THIS PEOPLE!
> 
> “Until being introduced to the Brazilian Keratin Treatment, the majority of your clients with ethnic-textured, particularly coarse, resistant hair have had no options other than traditional relaxer or choosing to keep their naturally textured hair. Because of this, they may be very skeptical about the results you can now offer without the use of harsh, high pH chemicals. Not only will their hair be soft, smooth and easy to manage, but there will be no risk of breakage as there is with traditional relaxers.
> 
> …
> 
> NATURAL HAIR: does the client have natural hair and want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, or is their goal to have straight hair?
> 
> If they want to lose their frizz and have soft curls, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula. With either of these treatments, they will lose 60% to 80% of their curl after first treatment. Please explain to them CLEARLY that it is NOT realistic to expect straight results until at least the third time the treatment is repeated. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.
> 
> If the client wants a straighter texture and you are absolutely certain that their hair is natural – definitely has not been chemically relaxed, it is safe to use a permanent color to open the cuticle more than it would be from the clarifying shampoos alone. This will result in less curl and a straighter effect. It will still take up to 3 treatments for their hair to be very straight, and again, make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair.
> 
> RELAXED HAIR: if the client has relaxed hair, is their goal to transition away from using high pH chemic relaxers, or do they want to continue to have straight hair?
> 
> If the client wants to transition away from using high pH chemical relaxers, use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends. Make sure they are aware that there will always be a difference between the texture of their new growth and their already treated hair. They can repeat the treatment as often as they like. Just as is the case with natural hair, it will take at lease 3 treatments for each section of new growth to become straight.
> 
> If the client wants to continue to have straight hair, use a mild relaxer for ½ of the regular time to open the cuticle. *Instead of using a neutralizer, wash the hair once and thoroughly with our clarifying shampoo to remove any residue. Then use either the Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment or the Advanced Formula and do the treatment from roots to ends."*
> 
> pictorial coming soon



Wouldn't the relaxer still be working if a neutralizing shapmoo isn't used?  Or would the clarifying shampoo take care of that?


----------



## caringangel

I wish we had more information from long term users.  I have an appointment next week and I really need more information before I seal the deal.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

loveisnthehouse said:


> Wouldn't the relaxer still be working if a neutralizing shapmoo isn't used?  Or would the clarifying shampoo take care of that?



I think the Keratin works to close the cuticle and normalize the pH. The Keratin has the same pH as hair in normal condition, I think 4-5 (?)


----------



## MISSBOSSY

Hello my Hair inspired peeps,



Sorry in advance for this being so long...

So here’s the story…I installed my Arjuni for the second time the first week of January. I was trying to stretch that sucker out for at least 10 weeks, but my growth said no can do. So I figured I could just take it down next weekend. Well, turns out I am quite impatient. A chain of pm’s yesterday inspired me to take down my overgrown install and BKT my hair before my next install. So I took it down, washed, clarified and did my BKT process last night. I decided I wanted to test out the top 2 BKT’s fully on my hair, not just my edges…so I applied (actually my SO applied, he wanted me to make sure I mentioned that is was HE who did it, lol) Marcia Teixeira Chocolate to one side of my head, and Global Keratin 4% to the other side of my head.



As promised, I am posting my step by step pictorial and before and after photos.

First note, I previously did a full BKT with QOD Max. It made my hair soft, but I knew I could get better results.



FYI: Just because you have BKT’d before does not mean your hair is no longer virgin. If the directions say do “this” for virgin hair, your hair is virgin if it has not been chemically processed. I learned this AFTER I applied the Marcia. So if your hair is not chemically processed (ie relaxer, color, highlights, perm) please add the 20 volume developer to the pre-treatment shampoo if you are using Marcia Teixeira. I did NOT do this, and I am pissed that I didn’t. My results came out fab, but I learned they could have been BETTER and lasted LONGER had I done this.



Now for the entertainment……..



Global was used on the right side



Tools used:

Global Keratin clarifying shampoo

Global Keratin 4% keratin complex strawberry, approximately 1-1.5oz for half head

Product application bowl

Product application brush

Towel

Reusable vinyl gloves

Thermal tension comb

Fine tooth comb

Shower comb

Medium tooth comb

Blow dryer

Miniglide flat iron

H2Pro 204LE ceramic flat iron, 450 F

Thermal glove

Jaw clips

FAN






NOTE: all items listed above not pictured 
Global side

Step 1: Wash hair with Global clarifying shampoo TWICE. I left it on for about 5-7 minutes the second lather. My hair felt strangely soft after the shampoo, not brittle at all. It had that squeaky clean feeling though, so it was a little tangly at first.



Global side after clarifying wash












Step 2: Naked blow dry. I used the tension method to do this and on high heat. I didn’t stretch it too much because it was late, I was lazy and I didn’t want to put too much stress on my unprotected hair. It didn’t really tangle and was very very soft when I finished.



Global side after naked blow dry










Step 3: Section into two sections.



Hair sectioned off.










Step 4: Prepare Keratin. I poured about 1.5oz of the Global Keratin into the application bowl. (bowl has lines for measuring).



Step 5: Apply keratin. The keratin was applied in approximately 1” sections. Very little product was used.



Global side

Amount of keratin applied to each section. We double dipped because my hair is VERY thick, so we used twice as much as what it shown in this pic.








Size of section applied to at a time. Worked in sections this size all the way through, the follow through with the fine tooth comb, combing from tip to root to evenly distribute the keratin.








Global side after all of the keratin was applied.








Step 6: Blow dry keratin on to hair. I used the comb attachment to blow dry the keratin on to my hair. The key is to dry the keratin on to the hair, NOT straighten it. I used medium heat on low force. I dried it in small sections working slowly. Make sure it is dried completely before proceeding.





Global side after keratin blow dried on.








Step 7: Section hair into 2 sections.



Step 8: Take 1” sections of hair and straighten roots with Miniglide. I went over the roots about two passes with the Miniglide. After Minigliding a section, I immediately followed with my tension comb and H2Pro flat iron using the comb chase method. I only comb chased once because my SO is new to flat ironing (I like my hair too much to see it on the floor, lol) and I couldn’t hold the comb well. After the comb chase, I did about 5 more passes with the flat iron. I repeated this for the rest of the Global side of my head. Oh, and I put on my thermal glove for this part so I wouldn’t burn my hand.





Global side after flat iron!

















Global side before








Global side After


----------



## MISSBOSSY

continued

Marcia Teixeira was used on the left side 



Tools used:

Marcia Teixeira Pre-Treatment shampoo

Marcia Teixeira Chocolate De-Frizzing Treatment, 2oz for half head

Product application bowl

Product application brush

Towel

Reusable vinyl gloves

Thermal tension comb

Fine tooth comb

Shower comb

Medium tooth comb

Blow dryer

Miniglide flat iron

H2Pro 204LE ceramic flat iron, 450 F

Thermal glove

Jaw clips

FAN








NOTE: all items listed above not pictured


Marcia side



Step 1: Wash hair with Marcia Pre-treatment shampoo TWICE. The directions said to do it 3 times and add 20 volume developer, but I was too lazy to go to the BSS, and too lazy to lather one more time *sigh*. I left it on for about 5-7 minutes the second lather. This side of my hair felt cleaner softer than the Global side, but not as squeaky. It didn’t get tangly at all either. 



Marcia side after clarifying wash












Step 2: Naked blow dry. I used the tension method to do this and on high heat. I didn’t stretch it too much because it was late, I was lazy and I didn’t want to put too much stress on my unprotected hair. It didn’t really tangle and was very very soft when I finished. This side felt very thick at the roots



Marcia side after naked blow dry












Step 3: Section into two sections.



Hair sectioned off.








Step 4: Prepare Keratin. I poured 2oz of the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate De-frizzing Treatment into the application bowl. (bowl has lines for measuring).



Step 5: Apply keratin. The keratin was applied in approximately 1” sections. The Marcia is thicker than the Global and glided right on. It did require a little more product due to the thicker density.



Marcia side

Amount of keratin applied to each section. 








Size of section applied to at a time. Worked in sections this size all the way through, the follow through with the fine tooth comb, combing from tip to root to evenly distribute the keratin. I must admit, my SO did not comb through all of this section because Mr. Know It All (lol) thought it was coated well enough just by using the application brush. (He’s a butthead) It did feel well coated, though.








Marcia side after all of the keratin was applied.








Step 6: Blow dry keratin on to hair. I used the comb attachment to blow dry the keratin on to my hair. The key is to dry the keratin on to the hair, NOT straighten it. I used medium heat on low force. I dried it in small sections working slowly. Make sure it is dried completely before proceeding. I spent more time on this side because it require more drying time and felt so much thicker than the other side.





Marcia side after keratin blow dried on.








Step 7: Section hair into 2 sections.



Step 8: Take 1” sections of hair and straighten roots with Miniglide. I went over the roots about three passes with the Miniglide. After Minigliding a section, I immediately followed with my tension comb and H2Pro flat iron using the comb chase method. I only comb chased once because my SO is new to flat ironing (I like my hair too much to see it on the floor, lol) and I couldn’t hold the comb well. After the comb chase, I did about 5-7 more passes with the flat iron. I repeated this for the rest of the Marcia side of my head.





Marcia side after flat iron!


















Marcia side before








Marcia side After












Before and After pics
 Global






Marcia






Global and Marcia together












Do you notice any difference???

What I noticed:



1. The Global side is hanging slightly flatter than the Marcia side. I blame this on #1 my lack of following the directions with the developer and shampoo, and #2 my butthead SO not combing it all the way through and #3, my flat iron was extremely caked with product after doing the Global side, I did the Marcia side last.

eta: I went over my whole head today with the flat iron (1 pass) and the Marcia side is bangin! It flattened out quite a bit and has a lot more swang now than the Global side. (pic is with the red shirt) 
2. The Marcia side feels silkier and softer. I think I may have used slightly too much product on this side, so it is not AS swangy and the other side. It does have swang, just a little heavier.



3. Marcia side has more shine than the Global side.



4, The Marcia side is fuller all together.





Observations:



I feel like I won’t see the true results of this treatment until after the first wash. Once I am able to wash all of the product off, then I can see what has truly happened to my hair. I have a feeling there will be a very noticeable difference between the two sides. I will report back on Sunday night/Monday J

Oh, and I totally didn’t use enough ventilation. At first, my eyes were burning something fierce with the Global. Then I decided to go ahead an turn on the fans and open the door. Burning and fumes were all gone J Ventilation is OH SO VERY IMPORTANT


----------



## Dove56

I did QOD Max last weekend and I really liked the treatment. QOD Max got all of my hair straight expect for the crown, it is still wavy, DH got the crown straight.  I ordered OK Keratin now I want to try Marcia. Dang.  Decisions, decisions..lol.


----------



## Muse

Veejee said:


> I did QOD Max last weekend and I really liked the treatment. QOD Max got all of my hair straight expect for the crown, it is still wavy, DH got the crown straight.  I ordered OK Keratin *now I want to try Marcia.* Dang.  Decisions, decisions..lol.



I know! I am happy with QOD Gold and now Miss Bossy has done this and I'm wanting to do the Marcia treatment like yesterday. I see myself becoming a serious PJ with the BKT.


----------



## mstar

Hey everyone, I just wanted to give a quick warning about Marcia Teixeira. I used the Advanced formula (same day rinse out) and it got my hair EXTREMELY STRAIGHT on the first try. I'm a 4a natural, and I had completely virgin hair. As I mentioned in my original post-treatment post, I saw the same thing happen to a 4b natural who was at the salon with me. 

After the rinse out, our hair was quite straight. I had not been expecting this on my virgin Type 4 hair. After the shock and awe of having straight hair again (and all of the myriad real-life compliments--I had forgotten the power of straight hair, LOL) wore off, I was more than a little disappointed. I'd been hoping for a cute curly fro a la Sheba, but my hair was WAY too straight for a wash-n-go. I didn't really have any styling options beyond keeping it flat ironed, or wearing a braidout or bun. 

For those who are looking to wear their hair straight most of the time, I think Marcia Teixeira Advanced would be an *excellent* option. If you just want a little loosening and manageability, this might not be the best option, since it is strong. I realize that most ladies here would be using the 3-day formula, so this might not be an issue. Just wanted to throw this info out there, in case it helps someone.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

mstar said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to give a quick warning about Marcia Teixeira. I used the Advanced formula (same day rinse out) and it got my hair EXTREMELY STRAIGHT on the first try. I'm a 4a natural, and I had completely virgin hair. As I mentioned in my original post-treatment post, I saw the same thing happen to a 4b natural who was at the salon with me.
> 
> After the rinse out, our hair was quite straight. I had not been expecting this on my virgin Type 4 hair. After the shock and awe of having straight hair again (and all of the myriad real-life compliments--I had forgotten the power of straight hair, LOL) wore off, I was more than a little disappointed. I'd been hoping for a cute curly fro a la Sheba, but my hair was WAY too straight for a wash-n-go. I didn't really have any styling options beyond keeping it flat ironed, or wearing a braidout or bun.
> 
> For those who are looking to wear their hair straight most of the time, I think Marcia Teixeira Advanced would be an *excellent* option. If you just want a little loosening and manageability, this might not be the best option, since it is strong. I realize that most ladies here would be using the 3-day formula, so this might not be an issue. Just wanted to throw this info out there, in case it helps someone.



Hey mstar, have you noticed any reversion yet? In the book it says the Advanced formula straightens the best, but it only lasts about 6-8 weeks versus the 3-4 months with the regular treatments. If it lasts longer, I may give that one a try on my edges


----------



## mstar

MISSBOSSY said:


> Hey mstar, have you noticed any reversion yet? In the book it says the Advanced formula straightens the best, but it only lasts about 6-8 weeks versus the 3-4 months with the regular treatments. If it lasts longer, I may give that one a try on my edges


Yes, it has started to revert. I'm just about at the 8-week point, and my hair is looking better to me; as in, it's less straight. The glossiness is not there anymore, but my strands are still noticeably thicker (MUCH thicker), and my hair still dries really quickly. Also, I haven't suffered any additional heat damage, so the treatment is obviously still protecting my strands. 

I'm about to post an overly long update, LOL...hopefully that will explain a little more.


----------



## mstar

So, an update: next Wednesday, it will have been two months since I got the BKT! Time really flies. 

My ends were really damaged from the flat iron portion of the treatment, so I had to chop off quite a bit.  I was really depressed to see my hair noticeably shorter, but I just did a mini length check, and it's been growing nicely! I'm pretty pleased with my progress.

I didn't really know what to do with my newly straight hair, so I took to rollersetting and flat ironing. It was a big adjustment, since I'm used to wetting my hair daily and co-washing frequently. Going for 7-10 days without washing was torture. As the new growth started to appear, it was hard to keep it manageable without wetting my hair, so I've been bunning a lot (wearing a sleek mini chignon with a straight bang). The sleek chignon was cute at first, but it got old quickly, LOL.  I don't like feeling trapped into wearing my hair back everyday.

My original plan was to weave it up, but I came down with shingles (on my neck), so the idea of sitting for a weave or braids was out of the question.  I've had the shingles for a month now, and it is starting to get better. I will get my weave installed next week, and I'll probably continue to weave (and BKT) for the rest of the year. 

The BKT allowed me to finally learn how to heat style my own hair, and I've been doing a pretty good job! I bought a 100% solid ceramic iron (Hana Elite), and it's made a big difference in my results. I've been learning as I go, and I finally have my routine down pat. I feel confident that I could apply my next BKT at home. 

For me, being a natural didn't offer the versatility that I had hoped for. Because I have fine, heat-sensitive hair, I wasn't able to get my hair pressed without damage--I always ended up having to chop off all my progress due to straight ends. BKT is allowing me to have the versatility that I'd dreamed of...as the treatment wears off, my little curlies are coming back, and I can now do a WnG. With the knowledge I have now, I think I'll be able to tweak my subsequent BKT treatments for even better results.

*Final thoughts:* This has been a huge learning experience for me...this is the first time I've worn my own hair out in 15 years. I hate that I've used so much heat over the past 2 months, but I'm also glad that I learned how to be responsible with it, and I picked up new skills that allow me to be more confident about being a DIY'er.

I'm learning a lot, and I think it will just continue to get better. 

ETA: Oh yeah, I hennaed before my BKT, and will continue to do that. The keratin treatment sealed in the henna, and the color is brilliant.


----------



## me-T

where in the heck do i get that marcia??

nevermind... just went to ebay. dang, i have 2 qod's to use up lol


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Does anyone know of Softliss straightens as much as the marcia advanced?  I still have some softliss left, but I want the one that will straighten the best.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ladies, here's the entire Marcia Teixeira Training Manual in .pdf format. Enjoy!


----------



## caringangel

Formaldehyde is naturally produced in small amounts in our bodies. 
It is used in the production of fertilizer, paper, plywood, and urea-formaldehyde resins. It is also used as a preservative in some foods and in many products used around the house, such as antiseptics, medicines, cosmetics and personal care products. (It is also used as a preservative in vaccines and given to children. Other exposure to formaldehyde occurs from out-gassing when synthetic materials such as carpets and foam used in cushions etc reach a certain temperature. Eds note)

*What happens to formaldehyde when it enters the environment?* 

 Formaldehyde dissolves easily but does not last a long time in water.  
 Most formaldehyde in the air breaks down during the day.  
 The breakdown products of formaldehyde are formic acid and carbon monoxide.  
 Formaldehyde does not build up in plants and animals.  

*How might I be exposed to formaldehyde?* 

 Smog is a major source of formaldehyde exposure.  
 Cigarettes and other tobacco products, gas cookers, and open fireplaces are sources of formaldehyde exposure.  
 It is used in many industries and in hospitals and laboratories.  
 Formaldehyde is given off as a gas from the manufactured wood products used in new mobile homes.  
 The amount of formaldehyde in foods is very small.  
 Household sources, such as fibreglass, carpets, foam in cushions, permanent press fabrics, paper products, household cleaners, shampoos, bubble bath, medicines and disinfectants.  

How can formaldehyde affect my health? 

Low levels of formaldehyde can cause irritation of the eyes, nose, throat, and skin. It is possible that people with asthma may be more sensitive to the effects of inhaled formaldehyde. Drinking large amounts of formaldehyde can cause severe pain, vomiting, coma, and possible death. 

*How likely is formaldehyde to cause cancer?* 

Some studies of people exposed to formaldehyde in workplace air found more cases of cancer of the nose and throat than expected, but other studies did not confirm this finding. 

In animal studies, rats exposed to high levels of formaldehyde in air developed nose cancer. The Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) has determined that formaldehyde may reasonably be anticipated to be a carcinogen. (No long term studies have been done on low-level exposure to formaldehyde from multiple sources absorbed into the system over many years. Eds note)

I found this online during my research, I thought it would be helpful to others.


----------



## Muse

caringangel said:


> Formaldehyde is naturally produced in small amounts in our bodies.
> It is used in the production of fertilizer, paper, plywood, and urea-formaldehyde resins. It is also used as a preservative in some foods and in many products used around the house, such as antiseptics, medicines, cosmetics and personal care products. (It is also used as a preservative in vaccines and given to children. Other exposure to formaldehyde occurs from out-gassing when synthetic materials such as carpets and foam used in cushions etc reach a certain temperature. Eds note)
> 
> *What happens to formaldehyde when it enters the environment?*
> 
> Formaldehyde dissolves easily but does not last a long time in water.
> Most formaldehyde in the air breaks down during the day.
> The breakdown products of formaldehyde are formic acid and carbon monoxide.
> Formaldehyde does not build up in plants and animals.
> 
> *How might I be exposed to formaldehyde?*
> 
> Smog is a major source of formaldehyde exposure.
> Cigarettes and other tobacco products, gas cookers, and open fireplaces are sources of formaldehyde exposure.
> It is used in many industries and in hospitals and laboratories.
> Formaldehyde is given off as a gas from the manufactured wood products used in new mobile homes.
> The amount of formaldehyde in foods is very small.
> Household sources, such as fibreglass, carpets, foam in cushions, permanent press fabrics, paper products, household cleaners, shampoos, bubble bath, medicines and disinfectants.
> 
> How can formaldehyde affect my health?
> 
> Low levels of formaldehyde can cause irritation of the eyes, nose, throat, and skin. It is possible that people with asthma may be more sensitive to the effects of inhaled formaldehyde. Drinking large amounts of formaldehyde can cause severe pain, vomiting, coma, and possible death.
> 
> *How likely is formaldehyde to cause cancer?*
> 
> Some studies of people exposed to formaldehyde in workplace air found more cases of cancer of the nose and throat than expected, but other studies did not confirm this finding.
> 
> In animal studies, rats exposed to high levels of formaldehyde in air developed nose cancer. The Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) has determined that formaldehyde may reasonably be anticipated to be a carcinogen. (No long term studies have been done on low-level exposure to formaldehyde from multiple sources absorbed into the system over many years. Eds note)
> 
> I found this online during my research, I thought it would be helpful to others.



The formaldehyde thing has been beat to death.I think most of us here in the support thread have already done the research and weighed the pros and cons. Thanks though.


----------



## Muse

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ladies, here's the entire Marcia Teixeira Training Manual in .pdf format. Enjoy!



You rock! I'm sure these tips can be applied to most of the other BKT's as well.

ETA: Wow I picked up some good tips from the manual. It said that you could blow dry the hair after the treatment is on on the cold setting. Also I think I'm going to invest in a miniglide. I actually emailed Victor Sabino (Moisture Block creator) about adding 20 volume peroxide to the pretreatment shampoo for virgin hair and he said that he never does this for virgin hair and that the trick to getting straighter, longer lasting results on natural AA hair is to use a bit more of the treatment than you normally would. I've always tried to use less because I didn't want to deal with the fumes but I will try more next time.


----------



## Diamond75

Muse said:


> You rock! I'm sure these tips can be applied to most of the other BKT's as well.
> 
> ETA: Wow I picked up some good tips from the manual. It said that you could blow dry the hair after the treatment is on on the cold setting. Also I think I'm going to invest in a miniglide. I actually emailed Victor Sabino (Moisture Block creator) about adding 20 volume peroxide to the pretreatment shampoo for virgin hair and he said that he never does this for virgin hair and that the trick to getting straighter, longer lasting results on natural AA hair is too use a bit more of the treatment than you normally would. I always tried to use less because I didn't want to deal with the fumes but I will try more next time.


 

Good to know about the 20 volume peroxide. I purchused a 10 volume peroxide, thinking it would help a little, but not so strong.


----------



## Diamond75

mstar said:


> Yes, it has started to revert. I'm just about at the 8-week point, and my hair is looking better to me; as in, it's less straight. The glossiness is not there anymore, but my strands are still noticeably thicker (MUCH thicker), and my hair still dries really quickly. Also, I haven't suffered any additional heat damage, so the treatment is obviously still protecting my strands.
> 
> I'm about to post an overly long update, LOL...hopefully that will explain a little more.


 

NOW I remember you saying that about the Advance product...lol..

This is good information to know. I purchased a sample of the Chocolate formula, but after reading the thread and the training manual, I was a little worried. I don't want to lose my curl forever, I just want to relax it a bit and wear my hair straight. After hearing that your hair is starting to revert, I am a little hopeful that I may not lose my curl pattern.

I plan on doing my BKT tomorrow...


----------



## casey3035

Has anyone mixed BKT into their weekly/monthly conditioner? I am asking because to my understanding BKT or quaternium is in alot of shampoos on the market. I'm no chemist and I am not suggesting anyone do this-I am just simply asking has anyone done this before themselves?TIA


----------



## foxee

casey3035 said:


> Has anyone mixed BKT into their weekly/monthly conditioner? I am asking because to my understanding BKT or quaternium is in alot of shampoos on the market. I'm no chemist and I am not suggesting anyone do this-I am just simply asking has anyone done this before themselves?TIA



I haven't, but some of the members here have mixed pure keratin and conditioner with positive results.


----------



## Minty

did my first BKT w/QOD gold this afternoon with great results. I'm 3 months post and hoping to transition. 

Because this is the only product I have experience with on my own (stylist used Rejuvenol in the salon) my first impression is that its a pretty decent product. I got the product before my new flatiron and was too impatient to wait so I used my old one with great results. 

I was very light handed with product, and there were little fumes. (i had three fans going and cross ventilation w/one fan in the window) 

I love the results but this day one so we'll see how it goes. feel free to PM me if you want pics (ladies only). 

give me tips if you have them -


----------



## Ediese

Thanks MissBossy for breaking it down like that. I LOVED the visuals.

Thanks Mstar for that note. I'm a 4a natural too, and I found a salon in Houston that offers the Marcia treatment. I was planning to go there this summer. I definitely don't want to lose my curls, so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cutenss

Muse said:


> Yup JJ now I see. You are right it feels way more protected than DH. I did hear that QOD Max sucked. I wonder why. I think Cuteness used QOD Max and didn't like it.
> 
> Cuteness is it true? Did you use it? If so what didn't you like about it?


 
OK, I am sooooo late with this response, but here it goes.  QOD MAX did not agree with my hair.  I don't know if it is because my strands are fine, or what.  But it sucked!!!  My hair just never accepted it.  My hair loves OK Keratin, DH, and now my new love Marcia T.  QOD coated my hair in a bad way .  It frizzed up, was dull and stiff.  I was a hot mess on my birthday using this crap.  NEVER AGAIN!  The Marcia T that I won was the chocolate flavor   My hair loves it.  I also recceived the teflon tape with my prize, and to be honest, I could not tell the difference.  And it did not take 10 passes for the MT.  With the QOD Max, I could still be ironing, and it not make any difference.

One other thing, no matter what BKT I use, I never loose my curl pattern.  My hair will always somewhat revert back.  But that is okay.  You can see in my siggy, I am 4 months post BKT.  And I clarify my hair about twice a month.  I use WEN on my MArcia T BKT hair.  WEN and castor oil are my new permanent staples.  I hope I answered the questions.  

And feel free to PM if you want to know something specific.  I am not in the hair section as much as I use to be. 

I am about to post my Marcia T pics from when I did my hair this month.


----------



## cutenss

My prize /  Hair before BKT​







Closeup texture shot / Clarified hair(dry) before BKT​







Hair with BKT product / side ponytail 4th day before wash​







ponytail before wash / hair after wash on 4th day, no product​








more texture shots / hair starting to dry​

Sorry I am not the best photographer.


----------



## Lebiya

Ok guys, So I will be BKT’in next week-end for SURE this time -(I Have chosen to bkt rather than texturize) This will be my first application on my natural 4z hair ( I do not have a curl pattern). This is what I plan tot do. 

Friday night: 
Henna …sleep w/ henna in

Saturday: 

I will wash the henna out …I will not deep condition after the wash 

I will then apply the bkt to my damp hair 

Blowdry

Flat iron ( low heat …250-300 degrees - doing several passes) I DO NOT want straight hair per say 


I am going to use Softliss OR simply smooth by American Culture - I will use one without formaldehyde. 


Is this OK?????


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Lebiya said:


> Ok guys, So I will be BKT’in next week-end for SURE this time -(I Have chosen to bkt rather than texturize) This will be my first application on my natural 4z hair ( I do not have a curl pattern). This is what I plan tot do.
> 
> Friday night:
> Henna …sleep w/ henna in
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> I will wash the henna out …I will not deep condition after the wash
> 
> I will then apply the bkt to my damp hair
> 
> Blowdry
> 
> Flat iron ( low heat …250-300 degrees - doing several passes) I DO NOT want straight hair per say
> 
> 
> I am going to use Softliss OR simply smooth by American Culture - I will use one without formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> Is this OK?????


I wouldn't henna immediately prior to BKT. May prove to be too drying and you'll be risking breakage.


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> Ok guys, So I will be BKT’in next week-end for SURE this time -(I Have chosen to bkt rather than texturize) This will be my first application on my natural 4z hair ( I do not have a curl pattern). This is what I plan tot do.
> 
> Friday night:
> Henna …sleep w/ henna in
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> I will wash the henna out …I will not deep condition after the wash
> 
> I will then apply the bkt to my damp hair
> 
> Blowdry
> 
> Flat iron ( low heat …250-300 degrees - doing several passes) I DO NOT want straight hair per say
> 
> 
> I am going to use Softliss OR simply smooth by American Culture - I will use one without formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> Is this OK?????



Also I know you don't want to loose your curl but I don't know if you'll be sealing anything at 300 degrees. At that temp it might be a waste. I would put it at least around 400. If you are a 4Z AND you plan on using formaldehyde free I don't think that you have to worry about loosing your curl.


----------



## me-T

Lebiya said:


> Ok guys, So I will be BKT’in next week-end for SURE this time -(I Have chosen to bkt rather than texturize) This will be my first application on my natural 4z hair ( I do not have a curl pattern). This is what I plan tot do.
> 
> Friday night:
> Henna …sleep w/ henna in
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> I will wash the henna out …I will not deep condition after the wash
> 
> I will then apply the bkt to my damp hair
> 
> Blowdry
> 
> Flat iron ( low heat …250-300 degrees - doing several passes) I DO NOT want straight hair per say
> 
> 
> I am going to use Softliss OR simply smooth by American Culture - I will use one without formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> Is this OK?????


 
since henna coats the hair, & you're doing a bkt right after, i'm not sure the bkt would bond correctly
not dc'ing after henna?
low temp? 300 is too low even for a continuous heat iron
once you wash, the straightness will be gone until you flat iron/blowdry
never heard of the american culture brand. is it kinda like that ulta one?


----------



## Dak

Yesterday I used the DreamHair accai sample I got back in September.  I tweaked the shampooing a little bit, instead of just using the clarifying shampoo right away, I started with my Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo to detangle, brushed in the shower, then shampooed in two sections with clarifying shampoo, brushed again then put my hair into 2 double strand twists. I let it air dry a bit like that, then I blew it dry w/o using a brush.  Much gentler on my hair.  

This was my 3 BKT, first time with QOD Gold, second with Softliss, now this time with DreamHair.  Comparing the three, next time I buy, I'm going back to QOD.  


In case you've ever wondered the difference between using a flash vs no flash, here's a visual:

with flash





no flash





There was better movement with QOD Gold, my hair moved as one unit and didn't tangle as easily vs this:





On the plus side, I like the shine!  I twisted my hair into a bun last night, which is why it's not bone straight this morning.


----------



## Lebiya

Thank you ladies for the advice! 

I will now consider the Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free OR the 2%, Thanks!


----------



## Dove56

Dak said:


> Yesterday I used the DreamHair accai sample I got back in September.  I tweaked the shampooing a little bit, instead of just using the clarifying shampoo right away, I started with my Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo to detangle, brushed in the shower, then shampooed in two sections with clarifying shampoo, brushed again then put my hair into 2 double strand twists. I let it air dry a bit like that, then I blew it dry w/o using a brush.  Much gentler on my hair.
> 
> This was my 3 BKT, first time with QOD Gold, second with Softliss, now this time with DreamHair.  Comparing the three, next time I buy, I'm going back to QOD.
> 
> 
> In case you've ever wondered the difference between using a flash vs no flash, here's a visual:
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was better movement with QOD Gold, my hair moved as one unit and didn't tangle as easily vs this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I like the shine!  I twisted my hair into a bun last night, which is why it's not bone straight this morning.



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dove56

Cuteness and Dak, 

You both have beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cuteness, 

I did the OK Keratin Treatment on my mom's hair (4a, silky, VERY, VERY fine) and it was beautiful (My phone takes crappy pics).  Her hair is about 97% straight from OK Keratin. I can't wait to try it myself! Her hair felt very "protected" plus it was shiny and so smooth!  I just lubs it!

Ladies, especially 3b/c textures, are you all getting bone straight results?  QOD Max (except for the crown), Softliss, and DH *ALL* make my hair bone straight (I love it..lol).  QOD makes my hair about 70% straighter. I will try OK Keratin and take pics this time (have to get another camera). 

Dak, I am still speechless...


----------



## leona2025

I used the last of my sample of DH today. Im trying to decide what bkt to use next. I don't want sticky coated hair. I need to be able to wear it comfortably for a week because I only wash and dc on Saturdays. Here are my results. Im gonna get full thick wl this year!!! More Pics in my fotki.


----------



## Muse

Leona and Dak-Amazing hair ladies!

 Dak I am with you on QOD Gold, that stuff is gold. I am going to try Marcia because I am becoming a hopeless BKT PJ but I am always going to keep the gold on hand in case Marcia doesn't work out. I thinking about doing what MissBossy did and do one side of my head with QOD (she did Global) and the other with Marcia to compare.


----------



## Diamond75

Well after looking at all your photos, I'm disappointed with how my Marcia BKT came out.
I didn't take many photos, and a little hopeful to see how my hair comes out once I do the first
wash.
I almost ran out of product towards the end, but I think I used too much anyway as my hair feels stiff
and full of product. Its fuller and I can see growth, which is a good thing, but my hair doesn't have instant
results. It is probably operator error and may try to get it done professionally next time, as the 
Chocolate version is hard to come by.

My hair and ends aren't so full of frizz, so I'm happy. Boy this takes work, I've had thoughts lately 
of going back to braids...

I will try to wait the 3 days before I wash my hair, but its so stiff.


----------



## Muse

Diamond75 said:


> Well after looking at all your photos, I'm disappointed with how my Marcia BKT came out.
> I didn't take many photos, and a little hopeful to see how my hair comes out once I do the first
> wash.
> I almost ran out of product towards the end, but I think I used too much anyway as my hair feels stiff
> and full of product. Its fuller and I can see growth, which is a good thing, but my hair doesn't have instant
> results. It is probably operator error and may try to get it done professionally next time, as the
> Chocolate version is hard to come by.
> 
> My hair and ends aren't so full of frizz, so I'm happy. Boy this takes work, I've had thoughts lately
> of going back to braids...
> 
> I will try to wait the 3 days before I wash my hair, but its so stiff.



Was this your first time applying? If so for most people it takes a couple times to get it right, to get the technique down. How many ounces did you use?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Diamond75 said:


> Well after looking at all your photos, I'm disappointed with how my Marcia BKT came out.
> I didn't take many photos, and a little hopeful to see how my hair comes out once I do the first
> wash.
> I almost ran out of product towards the end, but I think I used too much anyway as my hair feels stiff
> and full of product. Its fuller and I can see growth, which is a good thing, but my hair doesn't have instant
> results. It is probably operator error and may try to get it done professionally next time, as the
> Chocolate version is hard to come by.
> 
> My hair and ends aren't so full of frizz, so I'm happy. Boy this takes work, I've had thoughts lately
> of going back to braids...
> 
> I will try to wait the 3 days before I wash my hair, but its so stiff.



My daughter's hair was like that, too. I think it was because I used too much product. So I will use a lighter hand next time. Her hair was fine after we washed it though.


----------



## me-T

did my first wash yesterday. 

the good-i was almost done with my hair before i realized how much easier the detangling was! i got done so quick compared to dh. it's like texlaxed hair for real now

the bad- even after steaming, washing with a moisturizing poo, then co-washing, my hair felt like crap. you know how your hair feels after you clarify and maybe used a lil too much poo? yeah.

the ugly- even after moisturizing, & sealing w/ my newfound holy grails, it still feels so dry. i used a lot of the products on wet hair which usually results in a gummy heavy mess. i think drying my hair so much before i applied really did a  number on me


----------



## Dak

Veejee, my texture is very similar to yours and Cuteness, so yes, it's pretty straight when it's flat ironed but curls come back when wet, though softer. (except my bangs, but those are more affected by the heat of the flat iron I use on them) The last time I BKT'd was in August, towards the last month I started using regular shampoos again and I'd say 85 to 90% of it had wore off.  

My hair is very porous and it felt as though the QOD felt like it blended/melded better into my hair than DreamHair or Softliss.  

This thread is so great, I'm probably  just as good as any licensed stylist, just from what I've learned here.  The info MissBossy posted was great!

Leona, your hair is so pretty!  I love the color, the red, how do you do that?  You are going to hit waist length by summer!  

Diamond, I hear you about this thing taking time, I kept putting it off, because its darn near an all day affair!  I hope you'll be happier with your hair once you wash it.  

Thank you, Muse!


----------



## Minty

Ok, so I rinsed the QOD GOLD yesterday (no shampoo) and I love, love it. This little baby may help me ride this relaxer on out after all! I could comb my wet new growth with a fine tooth comb - whaaat!. No hair in the comb. I am dealing with over processed ends, so I will be ovation/moisturizing ends/bunning without exception for the next 6 months. 

Oh, the hair is very very soft. the ng is not dry as it normally would be. I'm pleased.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

4th BKT done today... 

It was the easiest blowdry and flatiron... used my mom's 1875 watt with a "comb attachment" and used the lightest amount of product possible (DH Acai... I'm out time to find another brand now)... and I applied it after I let my hair airdry... I blowdried for at least an hour to make sure the hair was dry and it was soft... 

Flatironed with my sister's pink Sally's GVP on 410 and took my time going in little sections. 
It literally took allllllll day... but my hair looks great and I've definitely retained length. 

My before and after pics here


----------



## dorko

i never tried it
but i want to
..i need to go thru the thread and think about what i need to do next lol


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Does anyone know if Softliss straightens as much as the marcia advanced?  I still have some softliss left, but I want the one that will straighten the best.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

...Yea... I have the tiniest bit of QOD gold left.... I dunno if I should try to use it since it's so concentrated... bc I only used the smallest amount of DH and my results were the best ever...swang and movement, I can't WAIT to wash it out though


----------



## Muse

loveisnthehouse said:


> Does anyone know if Softliss straightens as much as the marcia advanced?  I still have some softliss left, but I want the one that will straighten the best.



I have never used either but from the results I have heard of others Marcia will straighten better than Softliss. Hopefully those who have tried them will respond. Don't hear too much about Softliss anymore around here...


----------



## Damaged but not out

welllll i will be using my softliss in 20 minutes. Hopefully i can wait till my SO gets home so he can take step by step pics for me.


----------



## LoveLongLocks

Question - 3 b's 3c's, it this loosening your curl pattern "a-lot"?????

I am interested in doing this, but do not want to loose my curl pattern or healthy hair, what has been your experience?


----------



## Vintageglam

Hey ladies UK based BKT virgin here.  

I just bought a 120 ml sampler of QOD Gold from eBay (uk).

The seller however is not hot on communication and I have repeatedly tried to communicate with her and ask her is she sells the clarifying shampoo - no answer 

Anyway I just wanted to find out from the ladies in this thread is there is in fact a special clarifying shampoo I need or of there is a readily available substitute.  I have the Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralizing and Chelating shampoo but do not feel this would be appropriate as this is essentially used to close the cuticles after relaxing and I am guessing that I need something that opens the cuticles for maximum absorption and penetration.

Also I am relatively in-experienced with hair and was planning to do this myself and get a friend to help me with the flat Ironing bit.  Do you think I will be ok  ???

I also plan on using my FHI Runway or FHI Platform (I have both).

Thanks in advance ladies! 

ETA:  About me - fine 4a/b transitioning with about 4 inches of NG.


----------



## Minty

Ive found info that Johnson's baby shampoo will accomplish the goal. 3x
HTH


----------



## Vintageglam

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Ive found info that Johnson's baby shampoo will accomplish the goal. 3x
> HTH




Thank you sooooo much Hijabuflygirl !!!   

Esp as I have some in the house that I use to wash my make-up brushes !!! 

Also that would make sense bc its made to be a lower pH so it doesn't sting babies and children's eyes so it would actually OPEN the cuticle.

I wonder if Pantene clarifying is the same???


----------



## Muse

stellagirl76 said:


> Thank you sooooo much Hijabuflygirl !!!
> 
> Esp as I have some in the house that I use to wash my make-up brushes !!!
> 
> Also that would make sense bc its made to be a lower pH so it doesn't sting babies and children's eyes so it would actually OPEN the cuticle.
> 
> I wonder if *Pantene clarifying* is the same???



Yup you can use any clarifying shampoo. Pantene, Suave, etc. The trick is to wash 3xs and to let it sit on your head the 3rd time for 5-10 minutes before rinsing. I think you will love QOD Gold. HTH


----------



## Vintageglam

Muse said:


> Yup you can use any clarifying shampoo. Pantene, Suave, etc. The trick is to wash 3xs and to let it sit on your head the 3rd time for 5-10 minutes before rinsing. I think you will love QOD Gold. HTH



Muse (or anyone else) do you think the FHI Iron will get hot enough for the BKT???

Thanks !


----------



## Muse

stellagirl76 said:


> Muse (or anyone else) do you think the FHI Iron will get hot enough for the BKT???
> 
> Thanks !



Oh yeah! I want an FHI but I don't need another iron. In the Marcia Teixeira manual they recommended the FHI Platform for BKT because it holds consistent heat at all times. That is a great iron to use for this treatment.


----------



## Dove56

deleted....


----------



## deniseAlder

hey stella. Im from the uk to! yay!

Anywho just want to say make sure you apply QOD gold nice and thin. ITs VERY concentrated which can mess up the whole thing if you apply thick. Do a strand test. You will know if its the right about because the hair should feel soft and nice. IT will also feel a bit gummy, but it shouldnt feel excessively gummy. ALSO I really recommend you do it at 210 it doesnt need to be higher. I burnt my ends doing it at 230.

good luck


----------



## LoveLongLocks

Veejee said:


> Lovelonglocks,
> 
> Your hair is beautiful! I am 9 months post transitioning back to my natural 3b / c texture. If you are going for a frizz free look try Coppola Keratin treatments at Ulta because it will not straighten your hair. Anything with formeldahyde will probably straighten it. My new growth
> is bone straight right out shower (9 months of new growth). My mom is a silky 4a and her new growth was about 98% straight after using OK Keratin 1.75% formeldahyde. Feel free to take a look at my Fotki to see my Coppola Keratin results.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Veejee


 

Thank you for the compliment - and advice...I will be looking this up.


----------



## Vintageglam

deniseAlder said:


> hey stella. Im from the uk to! yay!
> 
> Anywho just want to say make sure you apply QOD gold nice and thin. ITs VERY concentrated which can mess up the whole thing if you apply thick. Do a strand test. You will know if its the right about because the hair should feel soft and nice. IT will also feel a bit gummy, but it shouldnt feel excessively gummy. ALSO I really recommend you do it at 210 it doesnt need to be higher. I burnt my ends doing it at 230.
> 
> good luck



Thanks Denise!



Muse said:


> Oh yeah! I want an FHI but I don't need another iron. In the Marcia Teixeira manual they recommended the FHI Platform for BKT because it holds consistent heat at all times. That is a great iron to use for this treatment.




Thanks Muse !


----------



## lilikoi

deniseAlder said:


> hey stella. Im from the uk to! yay!
> 
> Anywho just want to say make sure you apply QOD gold nice and thin. ITs VERY concentrated which can mess up the whole thing if you apply thick. Do a strand test. You will know if its the right about because the hair should feel soft and nice. IT will also feel a bit gummy, but it shouldnt feel excessively gummy. ALSO I really recommend you do it at *210* it doesnt need to be higher. I burnt my ends doing it at *230.*
> 
> good luck



I suppose that degrees _centigrade_, right?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Damaged but not out said:


> welllll i will be using my softliss in 20 minutes. Hopefully i can wait till my SO gets home so he can take step by step pics for me.




Pics would be great!


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Sorry to be asking so many questions, but... is it necessary to use the mask that comes with the BKT?  I'm asking because it has cones and I am trying very hard to stay away from them.  Would a nice moisturizing DC work as well?


----------



## Muse

loveisnthehouse said:


> Sorry to be asking so many questions, but... is it necessary to use the mask that comes with the BKT?  I'm asking because it has cones and I am trying very hard to stay away from them.  Would a nice moisturizing DC work as well?



Doesn't the BKT have cones itself?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Muse said:


> Doesn't the BKT have cones itself?




Hmm.. maybe.. I actually don't know!  If it does I guess it doesn't matter much then, huh?


----------



## Muse

loveisnthehouse said:


> Hmm.. maybe.. I actually don't know!  If it does I guess it doesn't matter much then, huh?



Nope. I think most BKT treatments have cones, that's the heat protectant. Maybe if you want to minimize the cones though you could skip the mask but I don't know what the end results would be. I have never used the kind that comes with a mask.


----------



## MsWowFactor

Hi Ladies I did a search and tried to read through this thread but didnt find to much information regarding my question.  Can you please tell me how well your BKT's last if you work out 3 times a week.  I want to work out but only wash my hair once a week.  Im thinking of getting mine professionally done but before I spend hundreds of dollars I want to make sure that I will have minimal frizz and not have to flat iron or wash my hair every time I work out.  Thank you for any feed back.


----------



## angelsanrainbows

Hello everyone,
I have been lurking & am now considering BKT :::: peeking my head:::: ...
Questions 
Are there any APL or MBL that are using BKT process?
If so, did you obtain your length before or while using the BKT?


Thanks & happy BKTing


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MsWowFactor said:


> Hi Ladies I did a search and tried to read through this thread but didnt find to much information regarding my question.  Can you please tell me how well your BKT's last if you work out 3 times a week.  I want to work out but only wash my hair once a week.  Im thinking of getting mine professionally done but before I spend hundreds of dollars I want to make sure that I will have minimal frizz and not have to flat iron or wash my hair every time I work out.  Thank you for any feed back.



As far as I know, folks just use a stronger BKT (4%), and re-treat their hair a little more  often.


----------



## Muse

MsWowFactor said:


> Hi Ladies I did a search and tried to read through this thread but didnt find to much information regarding my question.  Can you please tell me how well your BKT's last if you work out 3 times a week.  I want to work out but only wash my hair once a week.  Im thinking of getting mine professionally done but before I spend hundreds of dollars I want to make sure that I will have minimal frizz and not have to flat iron or wash my hair every time I work out.  Thank you for any feed back.



Also you may want to look into getting some Sabino Lok and Blok (if you don't already have it). I revisited this stuff and it works amazingly with BKT. It'll help protect your hair from the sweat from working out. Using sulfate and sodium chloride free poos will help it last longer. I wash every other day WITH shampoo and my BKT is doing just fine. I use Creme of Nature (old green formula-sulfate free), Matrix Sleek Look conditioner (no sodium chloride) and Sabino and that's it. Soft moisturized hair. But if you don't want to wet your hair after every workout try using Sabino when you flat iron.

It does depend on which one you get too. If you use a good BKT you should be able to wash daily with the right poos and cons and still have lasting results (most people who get this treatment are daily or every other day washers). And like MyAngelEyez~C~U said, frequency will help. I do my treatments about every 4-6 weeks so I can wash as often as I want because I'm just going to do another one anyway. Thinking about doing another QOD gold treatment this weekend if I have the energy. HTH


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Thanks for your response Muse, I think I will use the mask to be on the safe side.


----------



## MsWowFactor

Thanks Muse,  

I just ordered the Sabino Moisture Blok.  I cant wait to try it. I saw so many good reviews for it.  I have Giovanni shampoo and conditioner.  Can I use this with the BKT? I believe it is sulfate and chloride free?  



Muse said:


> Also you may want to look into getting some Sabino Lok and Blok (if you don't already have it). I revisited this stuff and it works amazingly with BKT. It'll help protect your hair from the sweat from working out. Using sulfate and sodium chloride free poos will help it last longer. I wash every other day WITH shampoo and my BKT is doing just fine. I use Creme of Nature (old green formula-sulfate free), Matrix Sleek Look conditioner (no sodium chloride) and Sabino and that's it. Soft moisturized hair. But if you don't want to wet your hair after every workout try using Sabino when you flat iron.
> 
> It does depend on which one you get too. If you use a good BKT you should be able to wash daily with the right poos and cons and still have lasting results (most people who get this treatment are daily or every other day washers). And like MyAngelEyez~C~U said, frequency will help. I do my treatments about every 4-6 weeks so I can wash as often as I want because I'm just going to do another one anyway. Thinking about doing another QOD gold treatment this weekend if I have the energy. HTH


----------



## caringangel

Got my hair done today, in the salon.  I was there 6 hours.  The results are amazing.  Anyone heard of the brazillian blowout?


----------



## soulie

caringangel said:


> Got my hair done today, in the salon. I was there 6 hours. The results are amazing. Anyone heard of the *brazillian blowout*?


 
Are you talking about the process that Aveda is using?  I just talked to a stylist there last week.


----------



## Dove56

soulie said:


> Are you talking about the process that Aveda is using?  I just talked to a stylist there last week.



The Brazilian Blowout is the treatment Nicole Richie and Halle Berry get. Here's the link:

http://www.brazilianblowout.com/Press

I watched one video (on the link above) on this treatment a couple of weeks ago and the stylist said it was formeldahyde free; he said the treatment (like all keratin treatments) laminates the hair.  Supposedly, according to the MSDS - material safety and data sheet, the product is completely safe and utilizes alcohols and  a silicone polymer that holds the keratin in place.


----------



## me-T

angelsanrainbows said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking & am now considering BKT :::: peeking my head:::: ...
> Questions
> Are there any APL or MBL that are using BKT process?
> If so, did you obtain your length before or while using the BKT?
> 
> 
> Thanks & happy BKTing


 i was scrapin bsl when i started...well, still am


----------



## Muse

Veejee said:


> The Brazilian Blowout is the treatment Nicole Richie and Halle Berry get. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.brazilianblowout.com/Press
> 
> I watched one video (on the link above) on this treatment a couple of weeks ago and the stylist said it was formeldahyde free; he said the treatment (like all keratin treatments) laminates the hair.  Supposedly, according to the MSDS - material safety and data sheet, the product is completely safe and utilizes alcohols and  a silicone polymer that holds the keratin in place.



This is interesting! And according to the link you posted it can last just as long as the keratin treatment, That's why I never paid attention to the blowout, because I didnt think it would last as long. No formaldehyde...I think I'll look into this. I like the idea of using polymers to keep the keratin in place.


----------



## angelsanrainbows

me-T said:


> i was scrapin bsl when i started...well, still am


Hello Me-T,
How long have you been BKTing?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

angelsanrainbows said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking & am now considering BKT :::: peeking my head:::: ...
> Questions
> Are there any APL or MBL that are using BKT process?
> If so, did you obtain your length before or while using the BKT?
> 
> 
> Thanks & happy BKTing



There are tons of pics in this thread showing results on various lengths - sl to waistlength.


----------



## Diamond75

So it's been a week since I did my at home Marcia Tex. I finally did the 1st wash yesterday, it was a busy week. I noticed my hair had different textures as I was washing it. The part of my hair that I ran low on BKT is soft, but the roots are kind of thick.

I love the softness of my hair, I think right now I'm having problems with my ends. This BKT did help the look of my ends a lot!!! But I think I need some style. I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 weeks, and I know that isn't healthy for it. Even though my hair is sitting at my shoulders when styled, I think I will do a layered bob. My hair doesn't have that bounce, like when it was relaxed or when I go to the salon. If I can cut the ends off into a style, maybe it will hold the curl a lot better.

Thanks for the advice.

Oh and I think since the chocolate formula of Marcia Tex. is hard to come by, I might try QOD Gold, we will see.


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> This is interesting! And according to the link you posted it can last just as long as the keratin treatment, That's why I never paid attention to the blowout, because I didnt think it would last as long. No formaldehyde...I think I'll look into this. I like the idea of using polymers to keep the keratin in place.



Muse, 

Softliss is an excellent treatment that uses polymers and ethel alcohols.  I used all of my 8oz Softliss kit last year and I'm thinking of going back to that one because it doesn't have formeldahyde. I too like the idea of using polymers to keep the keratin in place.  I would love to try the Brazilian Blowout but you can't get it on ebay (I've tried..lol) and you can't purchase without being certified and having a license.  I'm not paying 200 plus for it though.


----------



## soulie

About the Brazilian Blowout:  apparently they are replacing the formaldehyde with HEAT.  The stylist at Aveda told me that they (the stylists who were trained) were sold flat irons specifically for the BB that go up to around 500-550 degrees.  AND THEY USE THEM AT FULL HEAT.


----------



## texasqt

soulie said:


> About the Brazilian Blowout:  apparently they are replacing the formaldehyde with HEAT.  The stylist at Aveda told me that they (the stylists who were trained) were sold flat irons specifically for the BB that go up to around 500-550 degrees.  AND THEY USE THEM AT FULL HEAT.



HECKS NAW!!! I just realized that my heavy breakage may have been due to BKTing at 430 and maintaining at 320.  It BKT'd this weekend on 410 and styled at 280 and I'm still shaking my hair! 500-550 degrees won't be on my hair at all.


----------



## Muse

soulie said:


> About the Brazilian Blowout:  apparently they are replacing the formaldehyde with HEAT.  The stylist at Aveda told me that they (the stylists who were trained) were sold flat irons specifically for the BB that go up to around *500-550 degrees*.  AND THEY USE THEM AT FULL HEAT.



Woa yeah I think I'll pass on that. Well it sounded perfect for a minute. 

Veejee, did you get pretty straight results with Softliss?


----------



## soulie

Okay, I'm taking the plunge.  I have an appointment at Ulta this afternoon to get the Coppola Keratin Complex.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

soulie said:


> Okay, I'm taking the plunge. I have an appointment at Ulta this afternoon to get the Coppola Keratin Complex.


 
Good luck, Soulie! You are going to post pics, aren't ya?


----------



## soulie

sipp100 said:


> Good luck, Soulie! You are going to post pics, aren't ya?


 
Nope!  I rarely do   I'm going to be getting a major cut, which means I won't like it for a while, so I won't want to post pictures of something I don't like.  And on top of that, I can't wash it for 3 days, so it'll be a major cut that's gotta stay straight, so I'm SURE I won't like it before Thursday.  

LeBronland?  Cuyahoga or Summit?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

soulie said:


> Nope! I rarely do  I'm going to be getting a major cut, which means I won't like it for a while, so I won't want to post pictures of something I don't like. And on top of that, I can't wash it for 3 days, so it'll be a major cut that's gotta stay straight, so I'm SURE I won't like it before Thursday.
> 
> LeBronland? Cuyahoga or Summit?


 

Awwwww man.

Summit!


----------



## winnettag

soulie said:


> About the Brazilian Blowout: apparently they are replacing the formaldehyde with HEAT. The stylist at Aveda told me that they (the stylists who were trained) were sold flat irons specifically for the BB that go up to around 500-550 degrees. AND THEY USE THEM AT FULL HEAT.


 
 
I couldn't do it.


----------



## kriolagirl

hey ladies! after reading every page of the thread (lol) i'm ready to take the plunge.  i'm leaning toward softliss chocolate for this first go round.  i've been to the softliss site, but i  see a 2oz kit on ebay for cheaper...is 2oz enough for someone with really thick, dense 4a hair?  i just don't want to run out halfway through.


----------



## Ganjababy

Has anyone used the formaldaheyde free global keratin? What are your thoughts on it if you have? TIA


----------



## life_is_great

Just found out Ruben Studdard's wife, Zuri, does this treatment at a salon here in Birmingham.  She works at an Aveda Salon.


----------



## gadgetdiva

Wow this thread is super long! I'm curious to see the results of the salon keratin treatment.  I am using Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment.  I'm pleased with the results.  I'm still learning about my hair...


----------



## Minty

Oh ladies I went to the Hairshow this weekend and today and I was in Keratin land! I bought Marcia Advanced, but now I think I should have gotten both the chocolate and advanced, but oh well. One of the girls at the counter couldn't believe that there are women who do this themselves and said I needed someone to help me do the back of my hair; that the sections have to be very small. I smiled at her and was nice, but GIVE ME MY PRODUCT! 

Rejuvenol has stepped up the game with a new 24 hour product with collagen that looked promising. 

Global Keratin was there and alot of newbies to the BKT scene too.


----------



## kriolagirl

i found a sample of ok keratin on ebay for $27 so i purchased it.  hopefully it gets here soon...i'd like to do the bkt on sunday.  will update you all on how it goes.


----------



## lilikoi

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I smiled at her and was nice, but GIVE ME MY PRODUCT!




LOL!!


----------



## Dove56

deleted....


----------



## mstar

Muse said:


> Also you may want to look into getting some Sabino Lok and Blok (if you don't already have it). I revisited this stuff and it works amazingly with BKT.


I had the same experience! I *hated* Sabino on my non-BKT hair, but it works wonders with the keratin treatment in my hair.

I use a new ceramide product by Komaza called Moku Hair Serum, then seal with Sabino, and flat iron. The combination of those products leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. 



Diamond75 said:


> NOW I remember you saying that about the Advance product...lol..
> 
> This is good information to know. I purchased a sample of the Chocolate formula, but after reading the thread and the training manual, I was a little worried. I don't want to lose my curl forever, I just want to relax it a bit and wear my hair straight. After hearing that your hair is starting to revert, I am a little hopeful that I may not lose my curl pattern.
> 
> I plan on doing my BKT tomorrow...


All of my curl has come back now (yay!) But it's quite a bit looser than before, which is a good thing IMO....it's prettier and more manageable now. 

I am a bit confused, though. My hair was straight for two months, and now it's curly again, but it still displays characteristics of BKT'd hair: looser, more manageable, thicker, doesn't get heat damage from the flat iron, holds the style better. So has my BKT worn off, or not? I can't tell.


----------



## mstar

Ok ladies, I have a question. I'm about to get a full-head sew-in next week, with a closure...all of my hair will be hidden for two months. 

But it's been 9 weeks since my BKT, so do you think I should do another keratin treatment before I get the sew-in? Would there be any benefit to BKTing hair that I won't see for two months?

TIA


----------



## Muse

Hi ladies,

I always said that if I was having issues with the BKT that I'd report it. Well I just did another QOD Gold treatment (2nd one), this is my 6th or 7th treatment overall. I have started to notice more breakage and the strands are LONGerplexed. It is strange because up until doing this last treatment I had no breakage. I was actually retaining and this is the longest my hair has ever been. I noticed that even before I put the flat iron on a section I'd comb it out and there were strands of long broken hairs. Breakage does not scare me because I think a little breakage is inevitable especially with fine hair but it's the length of the hairs that worries me.

So I was trying to figure out what I did that could have caused it and I think that the heat finally got to me. I always do the naked blow dry AND flat iron on 450 because I felt that I wanted a good strong bond between the keratin and the hair. I didn't watch how many passes either. I know many of you turn the heat down but for those who don't please do. It may come back to bite you in the butt later.

I am not ready to give up on BKT because I believe that when used wisely it can be a great help! I think what I am going to do is invest in that Izunami flat iron because it holds the temp and doesn't go over 400 degrees. Honestly if I don't BKT my hair my only options are natural or relaxed. Relaxing jacks up my hair and scalp and there's nothing I can do to tweak it so that it won't. Being natural, I lost a LOT of hair detangling. But until this past treatment BKT was perfect. So I will try the lower heat the next go around. I'm also going to put some more time between now and my next treatment to see how my hair's doing as far as the breakage. I'd like to chalk this one up to user error before I nix the whole thing. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

mstar said:


> I had the same experience! I *hated* Sabino on my non-BKT hair, but it works wonders with the keratin treatment in my hair.
> 
> I use a new ceramide product by Komaza called Moku Hair Serum, then seal with Sabino, and flat iron. The combination of those products leaves my hair so soft and moisturized.
> 
> 
> All of my curl has come back now (yay!) But it's quite a bit looser than before, which is a good thing IMO....it's prettier and more manageable now.
> 
> I am a bit confused, though. My hair was straight for two months, and now it's curly again, but it still displays characteristics of BKT'd hair: looser, more manageable, thicker, doesn't get heat damage from the flat iron, holds the style better. So has my BKT worn off, or not? I can't tell.


 
mstar, I was extremely worried about reversion and it took over 3 months to get the curl back - even with trying to strip it. I've heard that it doesn't fully wear off until 5 or 6 months. When mine finally wore off, I could tell right away - all that easy detangling came to a screeching halt!  I was like "What's wrong with my hair?" I was so used to the feel of it with BKT, I forgot what it was like without it.


----------



## Vintageglam

Muse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I always said that if I was having issues with the BKT that I'd report it. Well I just did another QOD Gold treatment (2nd one), this is my 6th or 7th treatment overall. I have started to notice more breakage and the strands are LONGerplexed. It is strange because up until doing this last treatment I had no breakage. I was actually retaining and this is the longest my hair has ever been. I noticed that even before I put the flat iron on a section I'd comb it out and there were strands of long broken hairs. Breakage does not scare me because I think a little breakage is inevitable especially with fine hair but it's the length of the hairs that worries me.
> 
> So I was trying to figure out what I did that could have caused it and I think that the heat finally got to me. I always do the naked blow dry AND flat iron on 450 because I felt that I wanted a good strong bond between the keratin and the hair. I didn't watch how many passes either. I know many of you turn the heat down but for those who don't please do. It may come back to bite you in the butt later.
> 
> I am not ready to give up on BKT because I believe that when used wisely it can be a great help! I think what I am going to do is invest in that Izunami flat iron because it holds the temp and doesn't go over 400 degrees. Honestly if I don't BKT my hair my only options are natural or relaxed. Relaxing jacks up my hair and scalp and there's nothing I can do to tweak it so that it won't. Being natural, I lost a LOT of hair detangling. But until this past treatment BKT was perfect. So I will try the lower heat the next go around. I'm also going to put some more time between now and my next treatment to see how my hair's doing as far as the breakage. I'd like to chalk this one up to user error before I nix the whole thing. Hope this helps someone.




Muse do you think that this might be due to other reasons such as dry weather?  Also I am not well versed on BKT being a rank newbie myself but do you think your hair kinda has to be healthy and conditioned before hand when getting the BKT.  I kinda feel the whole Keratin protection thing is a bit of a marketing angle...?




mstar said:


> Ok ladies, I have a question. I'm about to get a full-head sew-in next week, with a closure...all of my hair will be hidden for two months.
> 
> But it's been 9 weeks since my BKT, so do you think I should do another keratin treatment before I get the sew-in? Would there be any benefit to BKTing hair that I won't see for two months?
> 
> TIA



I suppose it might protect your hair?  Otherwise no not really as you will not be seeing your hair for a while so you might as well just let it be?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Muse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I always said that if I was having issues with the BKT that I'd report it. Well I just did another QOD Gold treatment (2nd one), this is my 6th or 7th treatment overall. I have started to notice more breakage and the strands are LONGerplexed. It is strange because up until doing this last treatment I had no breakage. I was actually retaining and this is the longest my hair has ever been. I noticed that even before I put the flat iron on a section I'd comb it out and there were strands of long broken hairs. Breakage does not scare me because I think a little breakage is inevitable especially with fine hair but it's the length of the hairs that worries me.
> 
> So I was trying to figure out what I did that could have caused it and I think that the heat finally got to me. I always do the naked blow dry AND flat iron on 450 because I felt that I wanted a good strong bond between the keratin and the hair. I didn't watch how many passes either. I know many of you turn the heat down but for those who don't please do. It may come back to bite you in the butt later.
> 
> I am not ready to give up on BKT because I believe that when used wisely it can be a great help! I think what I am going to do is invest in that Izunami flat iron because it holds the temp and doesn't go over 400 degrees. Honestly if I don't BKT my hair my only options are natural or relaxed. Relaxing jacks up my hair and scalp and there's nothing I can do to tweak it so that it won't. Being natural, I lost a LOT of hair detangling. But until this past treatment BKT was perfect. So I will try the lower heat the next go around. I'm also going to put some more time between now and my next treatment to see how my hair's doing as far as the breakage. I'd like to chalk this one up to user error before I nix the whole thing. Hope this helps someone.


 
Sorry to hear about your breakage, Muse. How often are you BKT'ing? Are you DC'ing several times before application? Was your hair sensitive to heat before you used BKT? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Muse

stellagirl76 said:


> Muse do you think that this might be due to other reasons such as *dry weather*?  Also I am not well versed on BKT being a rank newbie myself but do you think your hair kinda has to be healthy and conditioned before hand when getting the BKT.  I kinda feel the whole Keratin protection thing is a bit of a marketing angle...?



That is a good question because it is very dry here in MI right now. I feel that it would be better on healthy hair. I am mostly natural with some relaxed damaged ends so rather than cut them off I thought I'd try BKT because it was for damaged hair. Well yes the results are better because the ends stay very straight but I see that BKT is NOT a fix for already damaged hair but I think since I didn't watch the heat during application I added to the damage that was already there. Time to start trimming away.


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Muse how about you DC for a bit so that you get a better feel for the real line of demarcation where damage is concerned.  You might be able to get away with trimming less than you think.  You can PS and bun like crazy in the meantime until you get your hair up to health?


Also if you are getting breakage due to dryness you might want to try steam treatments.


----------



## Muse

sipp100 said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakage, Muse. How often are you BKT'ing? Are you DC'ing several times before application? Was your hair sensitive to heat before you used BKT? Sorry for all the questions.



Hi sipp, all of the questions help me figure out what's going on. Well I am BKTing every 4-6weeks, I only use heat for application ( I flat ironed once in between treatments) otherwise I just wash and air dry and keep my hair clipped up 24/7. I use to flat iron weekly when I first found the boards and my hair did pretty well (I never got long strands of breakage) but I wasnt using it on 450 with 10 passes either. I know I am breaking one of the LHCF commandments here  but I have never been a DCer. When I first came to the boards I emailed Victor Sabino a lot and he always said that DCs, protein treamtments, oils, leave ins, moisturizers, etc. were a waste of time and money. He told me that all hair needs is water to moisturize. I said even afro textured hair?! He said yes. A gentle shampoo, simple conditioner and Lok and Blok to seal it in until next shampoo (but the trick is to shampoo often to replenish moisture from the water). So I tried it but I got scared to do it for too long because of what people were saying on the boards about not DCing or moisturizing. Well I just recently started back and I have been doing that for a few weeks and my hair felt great, never dry but maybe with all the heat that i'm using now for BKT it's not enough. Perhaps if I were heat free...Anyway sorry so long.


----------



## Muse

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Muse how about you DC for a bit so that you get a better feel for the real line of demarcation where damage is concerned.  You might be able to get away with trimming less than you think.  You can PS and bun like crazy in the meantime until you get your hair up to health?
> 
> 
> Also if you are getting breakage due to dryness you might want to try steam treatments.



Thanks Stellagirl! I already know what I'm going to use for DC-Aveda Damage Remedy. I tried this in the past and it was great.

I love this support group! Thanks ladies.


----------



## crazydaze911

sipp100 said:


> mstar, I was extremely worried about reversion and it took over 3 months to get the curl back - even with trying to strip it. I've heard that it doesn't fully wear off until 5 or 6 months. When mine finally wore off, I could tell right away - all that easy *detangling came to a screeching halt!*  *I was like "What's wrong with my hair?" I was so used to the feel of it with BKT, I forgot what it was like without it*.



ME TOO!!!,.........


----------



## sheba1

Muse said:


> Hi sipp, all of the questions help me figure out what's going on. Well I am BKTing every 4-6weeks, I only use heat for application ( I flat ironed once in between treatments) otherwise I just wash and air dry and keep my hair clipped up 24/7. I use to flat iron weekly when I first found the boards and my hair did pretty well (I never got long strands of breakage) but I wasnt using it on 450 with 10 passes either. I know I am breaking one of the LHCF commandments here  but I have never been a DCer. When I first came to the boards I emailed Victor Sabino a lot and he always said that DCs, protein treamtments, oils, leave ins, moisturizers, etc. were a waste of time and money. He told me that all hair needs is water to moisturize. I said even afro textured hair?! He said yes. A gentle shampoo, simple conditioner and Lok and Blok to seal it in until next shampoo (but the trick is to shampoo often to replenish moisture from the water). So I tried it but I got scared to do it for too long because of what people were saying on the boards about not DCing or moisturizing. Well I just recently started back and I have been doing that for a few weeks and my hair felt great, never dry but maybe with all the heat that i'm using now for BKT it's not enough. Perhaps if I were heat free...Anyway sorry so long.



Hey ladybug, so sorry to hear about the breakage.  Just wanted to chime in and let you know what I do.  I BKT every 2 to 3 months now and I use 430 degrees.  I run the iron back and forth 3 times at the root and down the shaft only twice.  I do this even though I coat the entire strand of hair with the BKT product.

Because I do back and forth at the root, that gives me the equivalent of 6 passes at the root and only two passes on the rest of my hair at 430 degrees.  I feel that's no more heat than a regular flat iron for the pre-treated BKT'd hair.  This has been working well for me.  Hope this helps, friend.

Denise


----------



## sheba1

sipp100 said:


> mstar, I was extremely worried about reversion and it took over 3 months to get the curl back - even with trying to strip it. I've heard that it doesn't fully wear off until 5 or 6 months. When mine finally wore off, I could tell right away - all that easy detangling came to a screeching halt!  I was like "What's wrong with my hair?" I was so used to the feel of it with BKT, I forgot what it was like without it.


I cosign this all day long!   Yesss my hair and I had a real moment when my BKT wore off because it looked at me like, "I know you don't think you're combing root to tip, right now, right?" 

Sipp, your hair looks so good, it's bananas!


----------



## caringangel

Hello ladies,

I got my hair done last weekend and it is soft and smooth.  The stylist used kera fusion, I've tried looking it up but I can't find anything about it, and she says she doesn't know how much formaldehyde is in it.  I love the way it feels, the color looks darker, almost jet black, it is simply beautiful.


----------



## MarieB

Muse,
I'm sure you've had just about all the advice you can stand by now, but I have to throw my two cents in,too ! I think you said you were doing naked blow-drys during the BKT process. That's the one thing I quit doing because I felt it was too much. These days I air-dry to about 80 percent, then put the treatment on. HTH, and good luck with the DC!


----------



## sheba1

MarieB said:


> Muse,
> I'm sure you've had just about all the advice you can stand by now, but I have to throw my two cents in,too ! I think you said you were doing naked blow-drys during the BKT process. That's the one thing I quit doing because I felt it was too much. These days I air-dry to about 80 percent, then put the treatment on. HTH, and good luck with the DC!



Thank you for mentioning this!  I've never done the naked blow dry.  My strands are just too fine to think it.  I towel dry, apply, one blow dry and flat iron.

Thumbs up, MarieB


----------



## Muse

sheba1 said:


> Hey ladybug, so sorry to hear about the breakage.  Just wanted to chime in and let you know what I do.  I BKT every 2 to 3 months now and I use 430 degrees.  I run the iron back and forth 3 times at the root and down the shaft only twice.  I do this even though I coat the entire strand of hair with the BKT product.
> 
> Because I do back and forth at the root, that gives me the equivalent of 6 passes at the root and only two passes on the rest of my hair at 430 degrees.  I feel that's no more heat than a regular flat iron for the pre-treated BKT'd hair.  This has been working well for me.  Hope this helps, friend.
> 
> Denise



Sheba thank you so much! I missed you around here!! I have decided to spread the treatments out and you are right about the passes. I try to run it over the roots to get them straight but I pass the flat iron all the way to the tips even though the ends are bone straight. I will try this technique next time. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Muse

MarieB said:


> Muse,
> I'm sure you've had just about all the advice you can stand by now, but I have to throw my two cents in,too ! I think you said you were doing naked blow-drys during the BKT process. That's the one thing I quit doing because I felt it was too much. These days I air-dry to about 80 percent, then put the treatment on. HTH, and good luck with the DC!



Oh no girl I welcome ALL advice, lol! Yes! it is time for me to cut out the naked blow dry. I completely forgot how harsh that can be because there is NOTHING on the hair. So here's my plan going forward:

1. Air Dry after clarifying
2. Turn the heat down (Hopefully I'll have the Izunami iron by then)
3. Do less passes 
4. Do treatments every 3 months instead of every month

I just realized that I have to have texlaxed texture to get anywhere but I prefer to texlax using BKT instead of a relaxer. I just need to tweak the heat part and I should be fine. Oh yeah and I did my first wash today and I had breakage but it wasn't anything too alarming so I don't feel that the damage is too bad but that it serves as a warning to myself that I had better change my technique before things get worse! Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies just a few questions for you all.  I am plunging in with the QOD tonight and so wanted to prepare myself by getting the benefit of exp from the board as well as just the instructions.

1.  I have heard that QOD can be quite thick and concentrated and another member told me to dilute it down a bit.  Is anyone else doing this with the QOD Gold?

2. I have also heard that QOD Gold is best applied to slightly damp as opposed to completely dry hair.  Anyone have experience with this?

3.  Also I can't flat Iron to save my little self so I am going to shampoo, air-dry and then apply the mixture myself and then take myself off to my friends house so that she can help me with the blow-drying and flat Ironing part.  Would it be okay to therefore leave the mixture on my hair as I anticipate it could take me about an hour potentially to get to her house?

4.  I have a 100ml (about 3.3 Oz) sample so how much of this will I need to use?


Many thanks in advance for your help ladies 


x SG


----------



## mstar

sipp100 said:


> mstar, I was extremely worried about reversion and it took over 3 months to get the curl back - even with trying to strip it. I've heard that it doesn't fully wear off until 5 or 6 months. When mine finally wore off, I could tell right away - all that easy detangling came to a screeching halt!  I was like "What's wrong with my hair?" I was so used to the feel of it with BKT, I forgot what it was like without it.





stellagirl76 said:


> I suppose it might protect your hair?  Otherwise no not really as you will not be seeing your hair for a while so you might as well just let it be?


Thanks for the advice guys! Sipp, I think you're right that it hasn't worn off yet. It's just entering a new phase. This is what I love the most about BKT...the versatility it's given me. I've never had all these options with my hair before. 

Stella, thanks for mentioning the protection angle. I am scared to death that this weave will leave me bald-headed (that's what happened last time I had a sew-in), and the keratin might help protect me from damage.

I will give it some more thought before deciding what to do.


----------



## Minty

I would definitely up The deep condition from once to 2x a wk using a product w/ceramides & other proteins. Silicone mix,Linange ceramide, I don't know if biolage has sodium but check. Okay Muse hth.

Stella, make sure u flatiron on very am sections 1/2" x 1". 
Do not dilute the product, just be light handed w/ ur application, then comb thru in sections for 5min to distribute evenly. 

On my phone but hth


----------



## ChristmasCarol

caringangel said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got my hair done last weekend and it is soft and smooth. The stylist used kera fusion, I've tried looking it up but I can't find anything about it, and she says she doesn't know how much formaldehyde is in it. I love the way it feels, *the color looks darker*, almost jet black, it is simply beautiful.


 
This is one of the many things I love about BKT! My hair looks quite dark now - don't need a rinse. Check out my natural color in good light. The BKT seems to take the red away!


----------



## loveisnthehouse

For those of you that have used QOD Advanced (same day rinse).  I read that it makes natural hair very straight the frist time.  Is that true for all of you?  Is it relaxer straight?  Oh.. and what supplier to you buy from on Ebay? 

After I do Softliss tomorrow with my relaxer I might try the QOD next.


----------



## Vintageglam

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I would definitely up The deep condition from once to 2x a wk using a product w/ceramides & other proteins. Silicone mix,Linange ceramide, I don't know if biolage has sodium but check. Okay Muse hth.
> 
> Stella, make sure u flatiron on very am sections 1/2" x 1".
> Do not dilute the product, just be light handed w/ ur application, then comb thru in sections for 5min to distribute evenly.
> 
> On my phone but hth




Thanks HijabiFlygirl


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I always said that if I was having issues with the BKT that I'd report it. Well I just did another QOD Gold treatment (2nd one), this is my 6th or 7th treatment overall. I have started to notice more breakage and the strands are LONGerplexed. It is strange because up until doing this last treatment I had no breakage. I was actually retaining and this is the longest my hair has ever been. I noticed that even before I put the flat iron on a section I'd comb it out and there were strands of long broken hairs. Breakage does not scare me because I think a little breakage is inevitable especially with fine hair but it's the length of the hairs that worries me.
> 
> So I was trying to figure out what I did that could have caused it and I think that the heat finally got to me. I always do the naked blow dry AND flat iron on 450 because I felt that I wanted a good strong bond between the keratin and the hair. I didn't watch how many passes either. I know many of you turn the heat down but for those who don't please do. It may come back to bite you in the butt later.
> 
> I am not ready to give up on BKT because I believe that when used wisely it can be a great help! I think what I am going to do is invest in that Izunami flat iron because it holds the temp and doesn't go over 400 degrees. Honestly if I don't BKT my hair my only options are natural or relaxed. Relaxing jacks up my hair and scalp and there's nothing I can do to tweak it so that it won't. Being natural, I lost a LOT of hair detangling. But until this past treatment BKT was perfect. So I will try the lower heat the next go around. I'm also going to put some more time between now and my next treatment to see how my hair's doing as far as the breakage. I'd like to chalk this one up to user error before I nix the whole thing. Hope this helps someone.


 
Muse, I'm so sorry to hear you are having breakage from heat damage. Same thing happened to me so I let my hair rest for a while and I have been doing protein/moisture DCs.  I haven't done a BKT in over 2 months, so plan to do one by the end of the month focusing on my roots. I will not go above 400 degrees and I will use minimum passes, only one on my ends. It's the heat, we can't crank it up especially with our fine hair. 

I'm not giving up on the BKT by any means. It's the best thing going, I chalk my heat damage to trail and error. I was aware of the risk. I'm excitied that they keep coming out with improved formulas! 

I'm transitioning now, so I'll be focusing my BKT on my roots. Biolage CeraRepair pro (the little bottles, you can get on eBay) mixed in a good conditioner is working wonders for me!


----------



## hothair

I think i'm on my 6th or seventh treatment, my hair's doing very well, i'm retaining most of my length.


----------



## soulfusion

hothair how far apart have your treatments been, on average?


----------



## Vintageglam

got it done...   the QOD got my very fine 4a/b transitioning hair BONE straight!  She concentrated heat on the roots more than my relaxed ends.  My hair was also dry at the end from the blowdry and flat iron so we added some keracare leave in at the end. 

Btw one thing which occurred to my friend was that it might be easier on afro hair to use a pressing comb before the flat iron step.  This would also cut down the number of passes to seal in the BKT and get the hair straight?  :scratchch

Anyone tried this before?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

stellagirl76 said:


> got it done...   the QOD got my very fine 4a/b transitioning hair BONE straight!  She concentrated heat on the roots more than my relaxed ends.  My hair was also dry at the end from the blowdry and flat iron so we added some keracare leave in at the end.
> 
> Btw one thing which occurred to my friend was that it might be easier on afro hair to use a pressing comb before the flat iron step.  This would also cut down the number of passes to seal in the BKT and get the hair straight?  :scratchch
> 
> Anyone tried this before?




Am I correct in assuming you had the BKT done that you leave in for a few days and you haven't done the first wash yet?


----------



## Amari

BKT is bad!!!I had it done,and all I want to do is flat iron and wear my hair down now!No protective styling lol!I showed my new growth in my Joico Kpak Flat Iron thread.I used Softliss and it laid it ooout!It looks like a fresh relaxer!The fumes were horrible though,they were very difficult to deal with.

While getting it done the fumes were so bad I was like never again!After it was all done,I fell in love.THIS LOOKS BETTER/HEALTHIER/SHINIER/MORE MOISTURIZED THAN MY FRESHLY RELAXED HAIR EVEEER HAD!I had the swang goin!

Now I'm on a quest to find a BKT that wont suffocate me while applying...I'm doing my next one in a month!


----------



## Vintageglam

loveisnthehouse said:


> Am I correct in assuming you had the BKT done that you leave in for a few days and you haven't done the first wash yet?



Yep that's the one I got done (QOD Gold).  I am washing out and having a steam and roller set on Tuesday.  Will see how it really turned out then and hope the roller set gets my roots straight.

Hair looks great.  I have fine hair tho so it got bone straight. Hope it thickens up in time.


----------



## Muse

loveisnthehouse said:


> For those of you that have used QOD Advanced (same day rinse).  I read that it makes natural hair very straight the frist time.  Is that true for all of you?  Is it relaxer straight?  Oh.. and what supplier to you buy from on Ebay?
> 
> After I do Softliss tomorrow with my relaxer I might try the QOD next.



I never knew that QOD made an advanced formula. Are you sure you're not thinking of Marcia Teixeira Advanced?


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Muse, I'm so sorry to hear you are having breakage from heat damage. Same thing happened to me so I let my hair rest for a while and I have been doing protein/moisture DCs.  I haven't done a BKT in over 2 months, so plan to do one by the end of the month focusing on my roots. I will not go above 400 degrees and I will use minimum passes, only one on my ends. It's the heat, we can't crank it up especially with our fine hair.
> 
> *I'm not giving up on the BKT by any means. It's the best thing going, I chalk my heat damage to trail and error. I was aware of the risk.* I'm excitied that they keep coming out with improved formulas!
> 
> I'm transitioning now, so I'll be focusing my BKT on my roots. Biolage CeraRepair pro (the little bottles, you can get on eBay) mixed in a good conditioner is working wonders for me!



JJ,

The bold is exactly how I feel. I see when some people are having trouble with relaxers they come here to get advice on how to tweak it so that minimal damage is caused: stretching, basing the scalp, etc. That's how I feel about BKT-no need to toss it out completely but I need to tweak it to fit MY hair. I have chosen to stay at 400 degrees as well. In the meantime I will be babying my hair until the next treatment which I plan on doing in 3 months. I trimmed my own hair for the first time ever last night and I must say it was so freeing! I mean yeah BKT can make even the nastiest ends look great but now my ends feel even better! Eventually I'll cut out the damage caused by the heat and going forward there shouldn't be anymore now that I'm being very cautious.

That CeraRepair sounds GOOD! I like the fact that I can add it to my conditioner (I don't wanna let my Matrix Sleek Look go ). I am going to purchase some. Thanks JJ!

ETA-JJ, is this it? http://cgi.ebay.com/Matrix-Biolage-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f18aa270

ETA (again)-Ok I see that they have different ones. The Forte Therapie CeraPro looks good.


----------



## Dove56

Amari said:


> BKT is bad!!!I had it done,and all I want to do is flat iron and wear my hair down now!No protective styling lol!I showed my new growth in my Joico Kpak Flat Iron thread.I used Softliss and it laid it ooout!It looks like a fresh relaxer!The fumes were horrible though,they were very difficult to deal with.
> 
> While getting it done the fumes were so bad I was like never again!After it was all done,I fell in love.THIS LOOKS BETTER/HEALTHIER/SHINIER/MORE MOISTURIZED THAN MY FRESHLY RELAXED HAIR EVEEER HAD!I had the swang goin!
> 
> Now I'm on a quest to find a BKT that wont suffocate me while applying...I'm doing my next one in a month!



Amari, 

I did Softliss about three times (going back to Softliss) and if you apply it *very* lightly you won't have ANY fumes.


----------



## Dove56

stellagirl76 said:


> Yep that's the one I got done (QOD Gold).  I am washing out and having a steam and roller set on Tuesday.  Will see how it really turned out then and hope the roller set gets my roots straight.
> 
> Hair looks great.  I have fine hair tho so it got bone straight. Hope it thickens up in time.



Stella,

My mom is a 4a/b with VERY fine hair and OK Keratin got her hair BONE STRAIGHT even after the we washed out the treatment. She loves it!


----------



## Dove56

Ladies, 

If any of you all are experiencing heat damage, OK Keratin's 1 day formula recommends you use 380-415 degrees to flatiron.


----------



## Vintageglam

Veejee said:


> Stella,
> 
> My mom is a 4a/b with VERY fine hair and OK Keratin got her hair BONE STRAIGHT even after the we washed out the treatment. She loves it!



See this is what got me thinking that maybe with AA hair we can turn the heat down...:scratchch

My reasoning for this is because type 1 - 2 and maybe type 3 hair has more cuticle layers and therefore protection and is thus more resilient to heat and therefore is likely to need more heat to seal in the BKT.

Type 4 Hair however (esp fine type 4 hair) has fewer cuticle layers (hence why it curls up on itself) and therefore I feel that we could probably get away with less heat.  My BKT got my hair straight at 200 with 4 -5 passes (UK metrics don't know what that is US???).  I also did not do the naked blow-dry and dried under my bonnet dryer instead on low.  Next time I think I will just air dry.

So next time I may experiment at 190.... :scratchch

Ladies let me know if you have had exp of turning down the heat and still getting good results.  I am sure that as time progresses there will be BKT on the market just for our hair with lower heat settings....

ETA:  I think I will also use a pressing comb lightly to get the roots straight first which I hope will also decrease the number of passes needed.


----------



## soulfusion

Stella, I think you're on to something ..

One of our members here with past BSL, BKT'd hair responded to my PM about heat damage concerns.  She told me that she rarely goes beyond 350 degrees and only does 1-2 passes.  Her hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Vintageglam

soulfusion said:


> Stella, I think you're on to something ..
> 
> One of our members here with past BSL, BKT'd hair responded to my PM about heat damage concerns.  She told me that she rarely goes beyond 350 degrees and only does 1-2 passes.  Her hair is GORGEOUS!



Cool I think I will turn it down to 180 (UK metrics) next time and report back.  If all goes well and I like this treatment I will do another treatment at the end of April....  I will also incorporate the use of a pressing comb to get to my roots and new growth so that I can cut down to just 2-3 passes...


----------



## Amari

Veejee said:


> Amari,
> 
> I did Softliss about three times (going back to Softliss) and if you apply it *very* lightly you won't have ANY fumes.


 
Thanks for telling me that.I didn't apply it,my beautician did.She used my whole damn bottle,but I'm not mad.Now I have an excuse to get a different kind.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Last night I did my texlax and BKT and I am a little dissapointed in the results.  My hair didn't turn out straight like it was supposed to.  I'm wondering if maybe  I need to process the relaxer a little longer (I justed Mizani BB for fine/color treated hair and life it in for 10 minutes), I prolly need to smooth my hair a little bitter as well.  Also, I think a culprit could be that I didn't completely following the directions for Softliss.  You are supposed to wait 15 minutes after combing the product through the hair for 5 and I forgot all about that step so I skipped it.  

I am thinking about doing a corrective in a couple of weeks, making sure the hair is processed a little longer and following all the steps.  What do you all think?


----------



## Dak

I know you spent some time on your hair yesterday, sorry to hear it didn't come out as straight as you would have liked.

Give it some time, wait till you wash again, doing the BKT again in a month should be fine.


----------



## soulfusion

Amari, you mean she used an entire 8oz bottle?  If so, that's a lot from what I've read.  Had she ever done one before?  You've got me curious now ... 



Amari said:


> Thanks for telling me that.I didn't apply it,my beautician did.She used my whole damn bottle,but I'm not mad.Now I have an excuse to get a different kind.


----------



## angelsanrainbows

LoveLongLocks said:


> Question - 3 b's 3c's, it this loosening your curl pattern "a-lot"?????
> 
> I am interested in doing this, but do not want to loose my curl pattern or healthy hair, what has been your experience?



bumping... Im interested in this too. I just want to loosen my curl not lose it.


----------



## Amari

soulfusion said:


> Amari, you mean she used an entire 8oz bottle? If so, that's a lot from what I've read. Had she ever done one before? You've got me curious now ...


 
Yes she did.I did not realize it at first until she got to the front.I told her to apply it lightly,I guess she didnt know what that meant.She has never done it b4,but that dont excuse listening skills!She said she felt all my naps needed extra.

All I have to say is she better be lucky the system only cost me $100.I can take that hit.If it was like Dream Hair,it wouldve been pretty bad for her that day lol...

Next time I'll do it myself since my new growth is more manageable.Or make her sit me in front of a mirror and watch her like a hawk!


----------



## MsRR

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board and to BKT.  Did my first one myself last week Saturday. I'm relaxed and my last relaxer was around Dec 18th.  You know how your hair shed/break more than usual when its time to get a relaxer?  Thats where I'm at and I thought the BKT would fix that...Well it didn't.  You think I should do a protein treatment to stop the somewhat breakage I'm noticing or do another BKT or just go back to a relaxer...any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

angelsanrainbows said:


> bumping... Im interested in this too. I just want to loosen my curl not lose it.


 
LoveLongLocks (my hair idol ) and angelsanrainbows: 

If you're a type 3, you will probably end up as type 2 - very loose waves. I wouldn't risk it if you're not prepared to wait 3 or 4 months for it to wear off. I'm 3c/4a and it took away ALL my texture. I can only imagine what it would do to 3a/3b hair.


----------



## texasqt

MsRR said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board and to BKT.  Did my first one myself last week Saturday. I'm relaxed and my last relaxer was around Dec 18th.  You know how your hair shed/break more than usual when its time to get a relaxer?  Thats where I'm at and I thought the BKT would fix that...Well it didn't.  You think I should do a protein treatment to stop the somewhat breakage I'm noticing or do another BKT or just go back to a relaxer...any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



Which BKT brand did you use, what is your hair type, and at what temperature did you flat iron your hair with the BKT? Would you say you applied more or less than 2 oz of the product? Also, are you seeing more shedding (long hair with bulb on tip) or breakage (short pieces hair)?

BKT is protein so more protein may not be beneficial. Maybe try DCing with a moisturizing conditioner and style your hair without direct heat to see if that helps.


----------



## Dak

MsRR said:


> You think I should do a protein treatment to stop the somewhat breakage I'm noticing or do another BKT or just go back to a relaxer...any help is appreciated.



Regular conditioning treatments are always good... do you need a trim?  How are your ends?  If your ends need to go, the BKT won't really address that....


----------



## MsRR

I used QOD Gold..maybe right at 2oz maybe more because I bought 4oz and I'm little less than half..don't know hair number type but my hair is fine...not a lot of small pieces.  Long pieces but no bulb...I did notice around my edges by my forehead a little short piece came out because I have the flaky scalp since bkt and it had a bulb on it.  I flat iron with babyliss at the roots it goes to 430 and PHI on my length it goes to 360.  Thanks


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed

Has anyone ever heard of a "tempoprary" (Rx) bkt? I had an appointment to get my hair done, and instead of the $350 coppola treatment the stylist suggusted a treatment that is the same thing but only lasts for about 4 weeks. This service is only $10 added on to the flat iron service. I was thinking that instead of spending $350 for a one-time service I could just go to the salon once a month for a flat iron (which I plan on doing even if i did get the coppola) and add on the $10 service to the cost of my flatiron. 

It has been two days and I'm loving my temporary treatment.  
Does this seem like it would be a better option cost wise?

Also, I'm 13 weeks post my last relaxer with 4b hair, should I gave up relaxing completely, in lieu of BKT?
Thanks,


__________________


----------



## MsRR

Yes my ends do need trimming although I got that done in December.  So I order the spitender so I can do it myself....I deep cond every week for 20min under my pibbs..


----------



## texasqt

MsRR said:


> I used QOD Gold..maybe right at 2oz maybe more because I bought 4oz and I'm little less than half..don't know hair number type but my hair is fine...not a lot of small pieces.  Long pieces but no bulb...I did notice around my edges by my forehead a little short piece came out because I have the flaky scalp since bkt and it had a bulb on it.  I flat iron with babyliss at the roots it goes to 430 and PHI on my length it goes to 360.  Thanks



I'm a Softliss user, a type 4 with fine strands. I would guess that you may be experiencing some heat damage but this is just a guess. Don't be alarmed just yet.  I'd go with a protein conditioner like Aphogee's 2 minute Keratin Conditioner and leave it on for 5 minutes and follow it with a moisturizing conditioner like Creme of Nature or Keracare (not sure if they contain sodium chloride). Definitely style your hair without using direct heat and in a way that doesn't require a lot of manipulation during the week (assuming you wash on weekends). Wait another week before BKTing again.  The next time you BKT turn the heat down at least 20 degrees and see what happens. I think the 430 may be the culprit. It was for me.


----------



## Vintageglam

MsRR said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board and to BKT.  Did my first one myself last week Saturday. I'm relaxed and my last relaxer was around Dec 18th.  You know how your hair shed/break more than usual when its time to get a relaxer?  Thats where I'm at and I thought the BKT would fix that...Well it didn't.  You think I should do a protein treatment to stop the somewhat breakage I'm noticing or do another BKT or just go back to a relaxer...any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



Hi MsRR 

First welcome to the Board 

I am sorry to hear about your breakage. 

I am also a rank newbie where BKT is concerned and also just did my first BKT on Thursday evening.  I also have VERY fine type 4 hair and the QOD Gold got my hair bone straight at about 200 - 210 (UK metrics).  I was scared of heat damage hence why I didn't crank it up to the max  230 and did not do the naked blowdry.  Instead I sat under my hood dryer after clarifying and my freind applied the QOD Gold to very slightly damp hair as suggested by another member here.

I then used a Blow dryer to seal the treatment into my hair until it was completely dry before flat ironing as above.  I did feel my hair was very dry at the time and was worried by this so for the final pass my freind applied Keracare leave in treatment and sealed this in with a final pass.  So I probably did about 4 -5 passes.  I think this helped greatly hence why I think you should up your moisturizing for a few weeks.

I have found that my hair has been dry these past few days and I had run out of my fave moisturiser Mizani H20 intense so I made up my own doctored version by taking half a tub Elasta QP Mango butter that I had and adding 1 teaspoon of wheatgerm oil and half a teaspoon of Jojoba Oil and 1/2 a vial of matrix ceramides.  I have been using that since Thursday 2x day and sealing with sweet almond oil and it has stopped the dryness in its tracks.

I plan to wash, steam and roller set on Tuesday which will be the true test of how good the treatment was.  I am also hoping to gain some volume back.

HTH's

ETA:  I plan to turn down my Irons further next time to between 180 - 190 and seeing how that goes as per my posts above.


----------



## texasqt

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi MsRR
> 
> ...I also have VERY fine type 4 hair and the QOD Gold got my hair bone straight at about *200 - 210* (UK metrics).  I was scared of heat damage hence why I didn't crank it up to the max  *230 *and did not do the naked blowdry.  ...ETA:  I plan to turn down my Irons further next time to between *180 - 190* and seeing how that goes as per my posts above.



200 - 210 Celsius = 392 - 410 Farenheit
230 Celsius = 446 Farenheit
180 - 190 Celsius = 356 - 374 Farenheit
Celsius to Farenheit Converter

I used 410 F (210 C) on my last BKT and it rocks!!!


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^

Thanks so much texasqt  

I think I will do my washout on Tuesday and then decide if I can turn it down further to 180 C /350 F

See my reasoning for this in my earlier post re type 4 hair and fewer cuticle layers.


----------



## Minty

If hair is damaged, BKT, or any keratin product for that matter will not "repair" or reverse this damage. BKT requires high heat to seal and attach itself to the cuticle.

If anyone experiences breakage, there are a myraid of things that could be the culprit, one being the fragility of chemically processed hair and working out from there.

I do not suggest anyone perform BKT on their hair if they do not understand proper thermal technique, or have sufficient flat iron skills (ie. How to glide down the strand to avoid burn spots on the strand, usually caused by jerking, pitting, and pausing while ironing).

Conditioning treatments will not reverse damage either, it only assists in protecting the strands until the damage can be trimmed off.

Let this not discourage anyone, but let us also be clear that these are professional products, not deep conditioners that can be purchased at the BSS. Please respect this and proceed accordingly. 

Lets be safe.

On another note, doing a corrective on old henna right now in preparation for new color/bkt and cut.


----------



## texasqt

One very important note is that while BKT requires higher heat to seal and attach to the cuticle, that doesn't mean max heat.  450 is definitely too high if your hair is fine.  I highly encourage everyone to find the lowest temperature that will work for their hair whether BKTing or not.


----------



## Vintageglam

texasqt said:


> One very important note is that while BKT requires higher heat to seal and attach to the cuticle, that doesn't mean max heat.  450 is definitely too high if your hair is fine.  I highly encourage everyone to find the lowest temperature that will work for their hair whether BKTing or not.




This ITA with my anorexic strands could never take the 450 that say a type 2 European could take.

I think I will start Henna-ing though 2-3 days before my BKT's to help uptake.


----------



## MsRR

Thx for the welcome...I henna also and was wondering how the hair would react with BKT..keep us posted..I can't wait to henna again.


----------



## girlyprincess23

I have a question. Has anyone done this treatment and then weaved up. I was just wondering if that would be okay?


----------



## MsRR

Hijabi how did you henna come out on your bkt hair...


----------



## MsRR

texasqt said:


> I'm a Softliss user, a type 4 with fine strands. I would guess that you may be experiencing some heat damage but this is just a guess. Don't be alarmed just yet.  I'd go with a protein conditioner like Aphogee's 2 minute Keratin Conditioner and leave it on for 5 minutes and follow it with a moisturizing conditioner like Creme of Nature or Keracare (not sure if they contain sodium chloride). Definitely style your hair without using direct heat and in a way that doesn't require a lot of manipulation during the week (assuming you wash on weekends). Wait another week before BKTing again.  The next time you BKT turn the heat down at least 20 degrees and see what happens. I think the 430 may be the culprit. It was for me.


Texasqt..I don't have the 2 minute treatment.  Could I use Motions CPR or should I just keep DC?  Also I didn't do any of the blow dry on naked hair or did I blow dry the treatment in..I sat under my pibbs and before bkt I would only rollerset and flat iron roots only..so would 1 time bringing the flatiron to the ends cause heat damage?  Oh another ? if I only do roller sets and wear my hair up though the week and sleep on satin pillow case what could be causing my split ends cause even though I had a trim in Dec. my hair would still snag when I would run my hands through them...and my stylist never heard of search and destroy method...so do you think the Pibbs could be causing the split ends or heat damage cause I use my pibbs on 60 degrees.  Sorry so long and any advice or suggestions is appreciated


----------



## texasqt

MsRR said:


> Texasqt..I don't have the 2 minute treatment.  Could I use Motions CPR or should I just keep DC?  Also I didn't do any of the blow dry on naked hair or did I blow dry the treatment in..I sat under my pibbs and before bkt I would only rollerset and flat iron roots only..so would 1 time bringing the flatiron to the ends cause heat damage?  Oh another ? if I only do roller sets and wear my hair up though the week and sleep on satin pillow case what could be causing my split ends cause even though I had a trim in Dec. my hair would still snag when I would run my hands through them...and my stylist never heard of search and destroy method...so do you think the Pibbs could be causing the split ends or heat damage cause I use my pibbs on 60 degrees.  Sorry so long.



The CPR should be fine. I've never used it so just be mindful of how your hair feels after you rinse it out.  If it doesn't feel soft and strong then you may need to follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner. 

One time heat damage would be all that it takes but the degree of damage may vary. You know how quick it takes to end up with a burn on the ear or forehead from a curling iron - doesn't take much. Your hair could be weakened and manipulation would cause it to break or it would break on its own.  I'm guessing heat damage since you said it was long pieces without the bulb which would coincide with where you put the 430 degree flat iron on your roots.  But don't panic and don't think about cutting your hair. I had the same problem a few weeks ago (lots of shedding and breakage - I thought I would be bald - but I'm also on medication so not sure if it was all BKT).  

I BKT'd again after 2 weeks from the last application and my breakage has reduced greatly. Three things I made sure I did - (1) I clarified twice and the second time I left the shampoo on my hair for 10 minutes (Pinkskates tip). Something I hadn't been doing. The clarifying shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle layer to allow the BKT in and I started skipping it all together  You must clarify.  (2) I made sure I applied the BKT from root to tip using small parts. My hair was wet with the BKT.  I know some are saying to use less but I think my version of less left some of my hair untreated so when the flat iron was applied it was on my hair and not the BKT.  For some reason, I'm no longer irritated by the Softliss fumes  and I'm careful to keep the hair out of my eyes, nose/face so applying more this go 'round didn't bother me. (3) I flatironed at 410. 

ETA: Split ends? Can you see them? Snagging doesn't necessarily mean split. Your ends could be dry or could have come into contact with the fabric of your clothing and tangled. Whatever you do, always be gentle when you comb and never force your way past a snag. How often are you moisturizing your ends and with what? Also, I don't have a pibbs but you shouldn't sit under any dryer for longer than 1 hour and consider spraying your hair with a spray oil every 15-20 minutes when you do. What products are you using when you rollerset?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ This is what I did.  I lathered up three times.  The first time to wash and the subsequent 2 times I left the shampoo on for 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## MsRR

texasqt said:


> The CPR should be fine. I've never used it so just be mindful of how your hair feels after you rinse it out.  If it doesn't feel soft and strong then you may need to follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> One time heat damage would be all that it takes but the degree of damage may vary. Your hair could be weakened and manipulation would cause it to break or it would break on its own.  I'm guessing heat damage since you said it was long pieces without the bulb which would coincide with where you put the 430 degree flat iron on your roots.  But don't panic and don't think about cutting your hair just yet. I had the same problem a few weeks ago (lots of shedding and breakage - I thought I would be bald - but I'm also on medication so not sure if it was all BKT).
> 
> I BKT'd again after 2 weeks from the last application and my breakage has reduced greatly. Three things I made sure I did - (1) I clarified twice and the second time I left the shampoo on my hair for 10 minutes (Pinkskates tip). Something I hadn't been doing. The clarifying shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle layer to allow the BKT in and I started skipping it all together  You must clarify.  (2) I made sure I applied the BKT from root to tip using small parts. My hair was wet with the BKT.  I know some are saying to use less but I think my version of less left some of my hair untreated so when the flat iron was applied it was on my hair and not the BKT.  For some reason, I'm no longer irritated by the Softliss fumes  and I'm careful to keep the hair out of my eyes, nose/face so applying more this go 'round didn't bother me. (3) I flatironed at 410.
> 
> ETA: Split ends? Can you see them? Snagging doesn't necessarily mean split. Your ends could be dry or could have come into contact with the fabric of your clothing and tangled. Whatever you do, always be gentle when you comb and never force your way past a snag. How often are you moisturizing your ends and with what? Also, I don't have a pibbs but you shouldn't sit under any dryer for longer than 1 hour and consider spraying your hair with a spray oil every 15-20 minutes when you do.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


I did clarify twice and on the second shampoo I let sit 10min then rinse.  I don't moisturize my ends daily because every one I used leave my have greasy like but no moisture and the first ingredient is water and I would seal.  What do you use on your fine ends?


----------



## Vintageglam

MsRR said:


> I did clarify twice and on the second shampoo I let sit 10min then rinse.  *I don't moisturize my ends daily because every one I used leave my have greasy like but no moisture and the first ingredient is water and I would seal.*  What do you use on your fine ends?



This here is the culprit.

You have just exposed your hair to high levels of heat and so really your hair needs some nourishment put back in or it will break.  In the same way that if you sat in the sun day after day and did not protect it from the sun or moisturise it.

My advice to you would be as follows:


1. Clarifying poo
2. Protein treatment for 5 - 10 mins
3. DC with moisturing condish and if you can get hold of them some ceramides or add oils with ceramide properties into the mix.
4.  Final rinse with PC or diluted ACV.

Then in two weeks repeat the BKT.

ETA:   If you want a non-greasy moisturiser try Mizani H20 Night time Intense.  This will also help with the breakage.  Also I have a boot-leg ceramide moisturiser recipe if you look in my blog to the right >>>>>>>


----------



## MsRR

texasqt said:


> The CPR should be fine. I've never used it so just be mindful of how your hair feels after you rinse it out.  If it doesn't feel soft and strong then you may need to follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> One time heat damage would be all that it takes but the degree of damage may vary. You know how quick it takes to end up with a burn on the ear or forehead from a curling iron - doesn't take much. Your hair could be weakened and manipulation would cause it to break or it would break on its own.  I'm guessing heat damage since you said it was long pieces without the bulb which would coincide with where you put the 430 degree flat iron on your roots.  But don't panic and don't think about cutting your hair. I had the same problem a few weeks ago (lots of shedding and breakage - I thought I would be bald - but I'm also on medication so not sure if it was all BKT).
> 
> I BKT'd again after 2 weeks from the last application and my breakage has reduced greatly. Three things I made sure I did - (1) I clarified twice and the second time I left the shampoo on my hair for 10 minutes (Pinkskates tip). Something I hadn't been doing. The clarifying shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle layer to allow the BKT in and I started skipping it all together  You must clarify.  (2) I made sure I applied the BKT from root to tip using small parts. My hair was wet with the BKT.  I know some are saying to use less but I think my version of less left some of my hair untreated so when the flat iron was applied it was on my hair and not the BKT.  For some reason, I'm no longer irritated by the Softliss fumes  and I'm careful to keep the hair out of my eyes, nose/face so applying more this go 'round didn't bother me. (3) I flatironed at 410.
> 
> ETA: Split ends? Can you see them? Snagging doesn't necessarily mean split. Your ends could be dry or could have come into contact with the fabric of your clothing and tangled. Whatever you do, always be gentle when you comb and never force your way past a snag. How often are you moisturizing your ends and with what? Also, I don't have a pibbs but you shouldn't sit under any dryer for longer than 1 hour and consider spraying your hair with a spray oil every 15-20 minutes when you do. What products are you using when you rollerset?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


I've used several ones that was metion on this board...Currently I have but not using is BB oil moist with castor oil and I have kera care cond cream hairdress..I've also used just conditioner and vaseline lotion..the vaseline lotion I kinda like because my hair was not weighed down but not sure about moisture.  I sit under my pibbs about 40min


----------



## MsRR

stellagirl76 said:


> This here is the culprit.
> 
> You have just exposed your hair to high levels of heat and so really your hair needs some nourishment put back in or it will break.  In the same way that if you sat in the sun day after day and did not protect it from the sun or moisturise it.
> 
> My advice to you would be as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Clarifying poo
> 2. Protein treatment for 5 - 10 mins
> 3. DC with moisturing condish and if you can get hold of them some ceramides or add oils with ceramide properties into the mix.
> 4.  Final rinse with PC or diluted ACV.
> 
> Then in two weeks repeat the BKT.
> 
> ETA:   If you want a non-greasy moisturiser try Mizani H20 Night time Intense.  This will also help with the breakage.  Also I have a boot-leg ceramide moisturiser recipe if you look in my blog to the right >>>>>>>


So clarify? Won't this strip the bkt or no or is that what I should do and than start over again...I have PC and I used to add it to my cond because when I would use as a final rinse my hair didn't feel good.  What's ceramides?


----------



## texasqt

MsRR said:


> I did clarify twice and on the second shampoo I let sit 10min then rinse.  I don't moisturize my ends daily because every one I used leave my have greasy like but no moisture and the first ingredient is water and I would seal.  What do you use on your fine ends?



I changed my original post to also ask what products do you use when you rollerset.

I moisturize with BB Castor Oil cream only because I have for a long time and it works for me.  I don't seal it with anything because it does contain mineral oil. I'm going to try something mineral oil free when I use it up but I'm kind of hesitant because I don't want to waste money. With that said, you do need to find a good moisturizer for your ends.

Also, check out this thread to determine your hair type. Knowing this will help you out tremendously: 
Andre Walker's Hair Typing
Fia's Hair Typing


----------



## MsRR

texasqt said:


> I changed my original post to also ask what products do you use when you rollerset.
> 
> I moisturize with BB Castor Oil cream only because I have for a long time and it works for me.  I don't seal it with anything because it does contain mineral oil. I'm going to try something mineral oil free when I use it up but I'm kind of hesitant because I don't want to waste money. With that said, you do need to find a good moisturizer for your ends.
> 
> Also, check out this thread to determine your hair type. Knowing this will help you out tremendously:
> Andre Walker's Hair Typing
> Fia's Hair Typing


When I roller set...I use Its a 10 miracle leave in...been using that for about a month now and I put a little of sabino moisture block and kera care foam wrap setting lotion mix with water.  I will check those links and see what type I am.  Thx


----------



## MsRR

texasqt said:


> I changed my original post to also ask what products do you use when you rollerset.
> 
> I moisturize with BB Castor Oil cream only because I have for a long time and it works for me.  I don't seal it with anything because it does contain mineral oil. I'm going to try something mineral oil free when I use it up but I'm kind of hesitant because I don't want to waste money. With that said, you do need to find a good moisturizer for your ends.
> 
> Also, check out this thread to determine your hair type. Knowing this will help you out tremendously:
> Andre Walker's Hair Typing
> Fia's Hair Typing


I looked at both links for the different hair type...but sorry I still don't know...


----------



## MsRR

stellagirl76 said:


> This here is the culprit.
> 
> You have just exposed your hair to high levels of heat and so really your hair needs some nourishment put back in or it will break.  In the same way that if you sat in the sun day after day and did not protect it from the sun or moisturise it.
> 
> My advice to you would be as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Clarifying poo
> 2. Protein treatment for 5 - 10 mins
> 3. DC with moisturing condish and if you can get hold of them some ceramides or add oils with ceramide properties into the mix.
> 4.  Final rinse with PC or diluted ACV.
> 
> Then in two weeks repeat the BKT.
> 
> ETA:   If you want a non-greasy moisturiser try Mizani H20 Night time Intense.  This will also help with the breakage.  Also I have a boot-leg ceramide moisturiser recipe if you look in my blog to the right >>>>>>>


Thx I will try the Mizani since I keep hearing about this one.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I love the Dreamhair but I don't think it did much for my virgin roots. They are softer of course... but the texture hasn't drastically changed like it did with QOD. 

Interesting. 

I will be looking into another "one day" brand though.


----------



## Muse

texasqt said:


> The CPR should be fine. I've never used it so just be mindful of how your hair feels after you rinse it out.  If it doesn't feel soft and strong then you may need to follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> One time heat damage would be all that it takes but the degree of damage may vary. You know how quick it takes to end up with a burn on the ear or forehead from a curling iron - doesn't take much. Your hair could be weakened and manipulation would cause it to break or it would break on its own.  I'm guessing heat damage since you said it was long pieces without the bulb which would coincide with where you put the 430 degree flat iron on your roots.  But don't panic and don't think about cutting your hair. I had the same problem a few weeks ago (lots of shedding and breakage - I thought I would be bald - but I'm also on medication so not sure if it was all BKT).
> 
> I BKT'd again after 2 weeks from the last application and my breakage has reduced greatly. Three things I made sure I did - (1) I clarified twice and the second time I left the shampoo on my hair for 10 minutes (Pinkskates tip). Something I hadn't been doing. The clarifying shampoo is suppose to open the cuticle layer to allow the BKT in and I started skipping it all together  You must clarify.  (2) I made sure I applied the BKT from root to tip using small parts. My hair was wet with the BKT. * I know some are saying to use less but I think my version of less left some of my hair untreated so when the flat iron was applied it was on my hair and not the BKT.*  For some reason, I'm no longer irritated by the Softliss fumes  and I'm careful to keep the hair out of my eyes, nose/face so applying more this go 'round didn't bother me. (3) I flatironed at 410.
> 
> ETA: Split ends? Can you see them? Snagging doesn't necessarily mean split. Your ends could be dry or could have come into contact with the fabric of your clothing and tangled. Whatever you do, always be gentle when you comb and never force your way past a snag. How often are you moisturizing your ends and with what? Also, I don't have a pibbs but you shouldn't sit under any dryer for longer than 1 hour and consider spraying your hair with a spray oil every 15-20 minutes when you do. What products are you using when you rollerset?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



@ the bold-a very important point Texasqt. Even Victor Sabino ( I know I mention him a lot) says to use more product than usual on AA hair. I agree that we cannot afford to apply too lightly and I'd rather go heavy than light now. My hair isn't as flowy but it's protected. Now that I think about it I think I applied too lightly when I was first getting into BKT with dreamhair. I am pretty sure the application was lacking. This last time around I applied it very well and a little more heavily BUT I hiked the heat up to 450! I dropped the ball there. So the next time I will be using more product AND turning down the heat. Meanwhile I have begun trimming (I am so glad I did my hair looks fuller, healthier) and am thinking about investing in a Split Ender for maintainence because I am really bad at doing self dusting/trimming with all of the layers in my hair.


----------



## MsRR

Muse I ordered the Split Ender it should be here this week...I hope it works I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Ediese

I just posted this in another thread, but wanted to share it here too.

I know I'm suppose to be on a hair hiatus, but I found some good information this weekend that I wanted to share.

On Saturday, I noticed this black lady walk into my class with long, shiny, silky hair. When she walked in, her hair was bouncing with almost every step she took. lol I'd noticed her hair before. It's natural with loose curls, and she usually has it pinned up. Well, in class, I overheard her talking about this treatment that she had done to her hair that was called the *brazilian keratin treatment*. Of course, I had to get in that conversation. I complimented her hair, and started asking for specifics.

She said she had been researching the treatment for a bit. She found a guy that works at a salon in River Oaks that offers the treatment on the side. She wasn't sure what brand, but she did mention that it wasn't Coppola, and it did have formaldeyde. The guy did it in his apartment. Her boyfriend went with her just in case, but left as soon as he saw the guy was more interested in him than her, he left. lol

This part had me kind of cracking up. I asked her how much it cost, and she looked at my hair (current neck length weave), and said 'oh, it probably won't be expensive for you. Since I have long hair, it cost me $150". I was cracking up inside. Granted..she does have BSL hair, but so do I. I think she'll be in a rude awakening this summer. lol I don't get why everyone automatically assumes you have to be bald to wear a weave. 

Anywho, at least I have the guy's contact number. If anyone is interested, PM me.

______________________________
*
UPDATE:*
I just called and spoke to him, and he's sooooooo sweet!  He said he charges 160-180, and he has the conditioner and shampoo $15 each. He uses the Marcia Texeira Keratin treatment, and that's the exact one that I was interested in. He is available on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays after 5:30p. He's around the Galleria area - 59 and Chimney Rock.

Oh yeah, I loved this part, he GUARANTEES that you will love it! He hasn't had any complaints, and he said if you had any problems that he would work with you to make sure you'll be happy.


----------



## Minty

MsRR said:


> Hijabi how did you henna come out on your bkt hair...




Hey MsRR - I actually did a corrective to partially strip the henna/indigo from my hair. I will not be using henna with BKT in the future and I'm slowly removing the henna buildup before each BKT application. 

I replaced henna with colorshowers and the color is very nice. 


...I used Marcia Advanced yesterday, my hair is much softer - and straighter after the rinse out/blow out today than it was with QOD Gold. I do have to say that the smell is much stronger and less pleasant than the Gold, but I received better results - especially in my resistant back area. 

I cut 1 1/2 off to blunt and I'm pleased. 

-basic info: fine/medium density strands, 2.5 inches of new growth. Applied BKT to roots only, but it coated the ends on the 5 min. combout. Used Izunami flatiron 360 degree 7-10 passes on new growth, 2-3 passes on relaxed ends.


----------



## Minty

Oh, also after the rinse out I used my new beloved Alter Ego Nourishing Nova Care Intensive Leave in Conditioner, (the shampoo has sodium, for you pjs) with a bit of coconut oil on the ends.


----------



## Vintageglam

*HijabiFlygirl 

Is there a reason why you are no longer Henna-ing with BKT...

Just want to get the lowdown before I try this myself....

TIA 
*




HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey MsRR - I actually did a corrective to partially strip the henna/indigo from my hair. I will not be using henna with BKT in the future and I'm slowly removing the henna buildup before each BKT application.
> 
> I replaced henna with colorshowers and the color is very nice.
> 
> 
> ...I used Marcia Advanced yesterday, my hair is much softer - and straighter after the rinse out/blow out today than it was with QOD Gold. I do have to say that the smell is much stronger and less pleasant than the Gold, but I received better results - especially in my resistant back area.
> 
> I cut 1 1/2 off to blunt and I'm pleased.
> 
> -basic info: fine/medium density strands, 2.5 inches of new growth. Applied BKT to roots only, but it coated the ends on the 5 min. combout. Used Izunami flatiron 360 degree 7-10 passes on new growth, 2-3 passes on relaxed ends.


----------



## me-T

just caught up the last 5 pages i missed. 
someone asked how long i've bkt'ed: i did my first one in nov '09, did another one 2wks later, and about every 9 weeks since. 

can't wait to do my next one next month to see how much straighter it gets. since i have so much qod gold i'll wait on getting the marcia


----------



## Minty

PostivelyRadiant said:


> *HijabiFlygirl
> 
> Is there a reason why you are no longer Henna-ing with BKT...
> 
> Just want to get the lowdown before I try this myself....
> 
> TIA
> *



Hey Pos.Rad. I love henna - BUT, I don't necessarily believe henna and BKT work together. Please do not take this as the scientific answer as to why not, I just am trying to keep things simple, and since I know henna coats, I want to be sure I am not wasting my BKT on not working as successfully as it could. 

I still use my other ayuvedic powders and wash my hair with shikakai, but I'm omitting henna from the reggie. 

On the subject, there is a product on the market along the same lines as BKT supposedly, but I believe its more like Japanese straightening. This product, Kerasmooth, uses henna as an active ingred. but it is based on Thio perm (NOT usable for relaxer users!) So henna does have straightening properties. Just FYI. 

I guess if you wanted to be clear and conduct an experiment, I'd henna one section, and leave another naked (maybe the back half of the head) - then BKT both sides and note the results over time.


----------



## zora

Ediese said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but wanted to share it here too.
> 
> I know I'm suppose to be on a hair hiatus, but I found some good information this weekend that I wanted to share.
> 
> On Saturday, I noticed this black lady walk into my class with long, shiny, silky hair. When she walked in, her hair was bouncing with almost every step she took. lol I'd noticed her hair before. It's natural with loose curls, and she usually has it pinned up. Well, in class, I overheard her talking about this treatment that she had done to her hair that was called the *brazilian keratin treatment*. Of course, I had to get in that conversation. I complimented her hair, and started asking for specifics.
> 
> She said she had been researching the treatment for a bit. She found a guy that works at a salon in River Oaks that offers the treatment on the side. She wasn't sure what brand, but she did mention that it wasn't Coppola, and it did have formaldeyde. The guy did it in his apartment. Her boyfriend went with her just in case, but left as soon as he saw the guy was more interested in him than her, he left. lol
> 
> This part had me kind of cracking up. I asked her how much it cost, and she looked at my hair (current neck length weave), and said 'oh, it probably won't be expensive for you. Since I have long hair, it cost me $150". I was cracking up inside. Granted..she does have BSL hair, but so do I. I think she'll be in a rude awakening this summer. lol I don't get why everyone automatically assumes you have to be bald to wear a weave.
> 
> Anywho, at least I have the guy's contact number. If anyone is interested, PM me.
> 
> ______________________________
> *
> UPDATE:*
> I just called and spoke to him, and he's sooooooo sweet!  He said he charges 160-180, and he has the conditioner and shampoo $15 each. He uses the Marcia Texeira Keratin treatment, and that's the exact one that I was interested in. He is available on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays after 5:30p. He's around the Galleria area - 59 and Chimney Rock.
> 
> Oh yeah, I loved this part, he GUARANTEES that you will love it! He hasn't had any complaints, and he said if you had any problems that he would work with you to make sure you'll be happy.



I'm coming to Texas to visit.  Please have my room prepared!

I can't wait till you get it.


----------



## mstar

PostivelyRadiant said:


> See this is what got me thinking that maybe with AA hair we can turn the heat down...:scratchch
> 
> My reasoning for this is because type 1 - 2 and maybe type 3 hair has more cuticle layers and therefore protection and is thus more resilient to heat and therefore is likely to need more heat to seal in the BKT.
> 
> Type 4 Hair however (esp fine type 4 hair) has fewer cuticle layers (hence why it curls up on itself) and therefore I feel that we could probably get away with less heat.  My BKT got my hair straight at 200 with 4 -5 passes (UK metrics don't know what that is US???).  I also did not do the naked blow-dry and dried under my bonnet dryer instead on low.  Next time I think I will just air dry.
> 
> So next time I may experiment at 190.... :scratchch
> 
> Ladies let me know if you have had exp of turning down the heat and still getting good results.  I am sure that as time progresses there will be BKT on the market just for our hair with lower heat settings....
> 
> ETA:  I think I will also use a pressing comb lightly to get the roots straight first which I hope will also decrease the number of passes needed.


Stella, is that you?  My stylist used a pressing comb for my roots at the front hairline.  This is the one reason why I'm hesitant to do the treatment myself...I can handle the flat iron part, but I have no experience with using a pressing comb. And my hairline definitely needs to be pressed.



MsRR said:


> Thx for the welcome...I henna also and was wondering how the hair would react with BKT..keep us posted..I can't wait to henna again.


I used henna one week before my BKT, and the results were great. I got a very straight result, so henna DID NOT inhibit the BKT's adhesion to my hair. I feel that the henna might've helped protect me from heat damage, and then the keratin sealed in the color for a beautiful result.

I DC'd with steam and caramel treatments 2-3 times in the week between my henna and my BKT. So I had no dryness, and my hair was in pretty good condition before the BKT. 

I plan on letting my BKT wear off completely before doing it again, so I will definitely henna again before my next treatment.



MsRR said:


> I did clarify twice and on the second shampoo I let sit 10min then rinse.  *I don't moisturize my ends daily because every one I used leave my have greasy like but no moisture and the first ingredient is water and I would seal.  What do you use on your fine ends?*


I have a great new moisturizer for fine hair. It's the Moku Hair Serum from Komaza, and it contains strengthening lacto-ceramides. It's very lightweight, and works great on straightened hair without weighing it down. 

Some of my other favorites are Afroveda Miss Bhree Moisture Lotion, Komaza Shea Butter Lotion, and Komaza Califia Moisture Cream (for Type 4 hair). A creamy leave-in like Harveda's Whipped Cream also works well. All of these products give me great moisture without the greasy feeling.


----------



## Vintageglam

mstar said:


> Stella, is that you?  My stylist used a pressing comb for my roots at the front hairline.  This is the one reason why I'm hesitant to do the treatment myself...I can handle the flat iron part, but I have no experience with using a pressing comb. And my hairline definitely needs to be pressed.



Hey sweetie - yes it;s me !!! 

Have been thinking of changing things up for a while so finally did it.  I realised tho that when I logged in that the mods had incorrectly spelled my new Username  

Re the pressing comb - thanks for the information.  I will let my friend know for next time....





mstar said:


> I used henna one week before my BKT, and the results were great. I got a very straight result, so henna DID NOT inhibit the BKT's adhesion to my hair. I feel that the henna might've helped protect me from heat damage, and then the keratin sealed in the color for a beautiful result.



Glad to see that the Henna is beneficial to both your hair and the BKT.   I have very fine hair (or Angel hair as DH calls it) so I needs to give my strands some TLC to replace what BKT will inevitably take from it. The reason I asked this question earlier is bc on another board someone mentioned that Henna made the hair more porous and thus receptive to the BKT. 

Do you think it would be ok to use Henna Indigo?  Also sorry to bombard you with questions mstar but what brand of Henna do you use?




mstar said:


> I DC'd with steam and caramel treatments 2-3 times in the week between my henna and my BKT. So I had no dryness, and my hair was in pretty good condition before the BKT.



Taking notes.....





mstar said:


> Some of my other favorites are Afroveda Miss Bhree Moisture Lotion, Komaza Shea Butter Lotion, and Komaza Califia Moisture Cream (for Type 4 hair). A creamy leave-in like Harveda's Whipped Cream also works well. All of these products give me great moisture without the greasy feeling.




Taking notes again and now have more inspiration for that "list" ....


----------



## mstar

PostivelyRadiant said:


> Glad to see that the Henna is beneficial to both your hair and the BKT.   I have very fine hair (or Angel hair as DH calls it) so I needs to give my strands some TLC to replace what BKT will inevitably take from it. The reason I asked this question earlier is bc on another board someone mentioned that Henna made the hair more porous and thus receptive to the BKT.
> 
> Do you think it would be ok to use Henna Indigo?  Also sorry to bombard you with questions mstar but what brand of Henna do you use?


I use Lush henna, Caca Rouge. It's the only brand I've ever used, and it's been giving me great results for almost a year now. (my hair is beyond fine...it is "angel hair" like yours. My old stylist told me it would take about 12 stands of my hair to equal one strand of one of her other clients' hair.  So I need all the extra protection I can get, and I feel like henna helps tremendously with this.)

I don't think henna makes the hair more porous. It acts as a sealant, kind of like BKT. This is why some ladies are hesitant to BKT over henna (they think henna will prevent the keratin from adhering), but I didn't have that experience. My BKT adhered just fine. 

My stylist did a porosity test before applying my BKT, and she said my hair was not porous. But this didn't negatively affect the treatment.



PostivelyRadiant said:


> Taking notes again and now have more inspiration for that "list" ....


I swear you betta go head and give me that list. Don't make me fly out there...


----------



## Vintageglam

mstar said:


> I use Lush henna, Caca Rouge. It's the only brand I've ever used, and it's been giving me great results for almost a year now. (my hair is beyond fine...it is "angel hair" like yours. My old stylist told me it would take about 12 stands of my hair to equal one strand of one of her other clients' hair.  So I need all the extra protection I can get, and I feel like henna helps tremendously with this.)
> 
> I don't think henna makes the hair more porous. It acts as a sealant, kind of like BKT. This is why some ladies are hesitant to BKT over henna (they think henna will prevent the keratin from adhering), but I didn't have that experience. My BKT adhered just fine.
> 
> My stylist did a porosity test before applying my BKT, and she said my hair was not porous. But this didn't negatively affect the treatment.



I didn't even know Lush made Henna.  I will be making a little trip down there.....:scratchch

Good to know though that Henna will help strengthen up my strands.  One of the reasons I had to stop relaxing was bc I just realised my little strands couldn't take it anymore. 




mstar said:


> I swear you betta go head and give me that list. Don't make me fly out there...



Okay lady you asked for it ..... check your pms tomorrow 

Speak soon Mstar

xx


----------



## Muse

MsRR said:


> Muse I ordered the Split Ender it should be here this week...I hope it works I've heard mixed reviews.



MSRR, please let me know how you like it. I have been hearing mixed reviews too. I was watching one youtube review on it and the girl said that the ORIGINAL Split Ender is good but a lot of the bad reviews are probably from the knock offs sold in stores. This would be so good for me because then I wouldn't get discouraged about losing so much length at one time or being uneven.


----------



## Muse

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey MsRR - I actually did a corrective to partially strip the henna/indigo from my hair. I will not be using henna with BKT in the future and I'm slowly removing the henna buildup before each BKT application.
> 
> I replaced henna with colorshowers and the color is very nice.
> 
> 
> ...I used Marcia Advanced yesterday, my hair is much softer - and straighter after the rinse out/blow out today than it was with QOD Gold. I do have to say that the smell is much stronger and less pleasant than the Gold, but I received better results - especially in my resistant back area.
> 
> I cut 1 1/2 off to blunt and I'm pleased.
> 
> -basic info: fine/medium density strands, 2.5 inches of new growth. Applied BKT to roots only, but it coated the ends on the 5 min. combout. Used *Izunami flatiron* 360 degree 7-10 passes on new growth, 2-3 passes on relaxed ends.



Oh I cannot wait to get that flat iron. HijabiFlygirl, how does it compare to other irons when doing BKT. What is your hair type? Are you relaxed? I like the idea that it doesn't go over 400 degrees but I still don't know if that's enough to get my natural 4b roots.


----------



## Minty

@Muse: The Izunami goes to 450 or as it says "Keratin Treatment." 450 on my hair smells burned, no way around it - I can't do it. I did do a test strand in the back of my hair (where I coat it alittle heavier) and it smoked/smelled something terrible. 400 is doable, but still a bit much for me, so I dial it back to 360, the next setting down, and used more strokes. I am not afraid of using heat. My crown is less resistant than the back, but I still followed the same number of strokes on my new growth, 7-10 rocking the roots, and only one pass on the relaxed ends. 

Where the Izunami is superior than other flatirons: IT DOES NOT SNAG!!! I have a mix of textures and the strand density differs too, but it is mostly medium with fine here and there. Other irons have snagged my ends, created too much tension, didn't get all the strands straight throughout the section, and/or felt very rough while passing over the hair. You do not need to "press" the plates as the heat is very even and consistent. I have worked on a few clients w/it and they have said the same in comparison to their own flatirons at home. I am extremely pleased with my purchase. 

My hair has no curl definition in its unrelaxed state, and the 360 did not burn my scalp and allowed me to get my roots and front edges very well. 

At the hairshow, Marcia Teixeria's booth sold the Izunami in their bundled package. 

I will be growing out my bone straight relaxer with Marcia Advanced.


----------



## Muse

HijabiFlygirl said:


> @Muse: The Izunami goes to 450 or as it says "Keratin Treatment." 450 on my hair smells burned, no way around it - I can't do it. I did do a test strand in the back of my hair (where I coat it alittle heavier) and it smoked/smelled something terrible. 400 is doable, but still a bit much for me, so I dial it back to 360, the next setting down, and used more strokes. I am not afraid of using heat. My crown is less resistant than the back, but I still followed the same number of strokes on my new growth, 7-10 rocking the roots, and only one pass on the relaxed ends.
> 
> Where the Izunami is superior than other flatirons: IT DOES NOT SNAG!!! I have a mix of textures and the strand density differs too, but it is mostly medium with fine here and there. Other irons have snagged my ends, created too much tension, didn't get all the strands straight throughout the section, and/or felt very rough while passing over the hair. You do not need to "press" the plates as the heat is very even and consistent. I have worked on a few clients w/it and they have said the same in comparison to their own flatirons at home. I am extremely pleased with my purchase.
> 
> My hair has no curl definition in its unrelaxed state, and the 360 did not burn my scalp and allowed me to get my roots and front edges very well.
> 
> At the hairshow, Marcia Teixeria's booth sold the Izunami in their bundled package.
> 
> I will be growing out my bone straight relaxer with Marcia Advanced.



Thanks HijabiFlygirl! Very informative. I will be getting this iron for sure.


----------



## MsRR

Ediese said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but wanted to share it here too.
> 
> I know I'm suppose to be on a hair hiatus, but I found some good information this weekend that I wanted to share.
> 
> On Saturday, I noticed this black lady walk into my class with long, shiny, silky hair. When she walked in, her hair was bouncing with almost every step she took. lol I'd noticed her hair before. It's natural with loose curls, and she usually has it pinned up. Well, in class, I overheard her talking about this treatment that she had done to her hair that was called the *brazilian keratin treatment*. Of course, I had to get in that conversation. I complimented her hair, and started asking for specifics.
> 
> She said she had been researching the treatment for a bit. She found a guy that works at a salon in River Oaks that offers the treatment on the side. She wasn't sure what brand, but she did mention that it wasn't Coppola, and it did have formaldeyde. The guy did it in his apartment. Her boyfriend went with her just in case, but left as soon as he saw the guy was more interested in him than her, he left. lol
> 
> This part had me kind of cracking up. I asked her how much it cost, and she looked at my hair (current neck length weave), and said 'oh, it probably won't be expensive for you. Since I have long hair, it cost me $150". I was cracking up inside. Granted..she does have BSL hair, but so do I. I think she'll be in a rude awakening this summer. lol I don't get why everyone automatically assumes you have to be bald to wear a weave.
> 
> Anywho, at least I have the guy's contact number. If anyone is interested, PM me.
> 
> ______________________________
> *
> UPDATE:*
> I just called and spoke to him, and he's sooooooo sweet!  He said he charges 160-180, and he has the conditioner and shampoo $15 each. He uses the Marcia Texeira Keratin treatment, and that's the exact one that I was interested in. He is available on Monday, Wednesday, and Fridays after 5:30p. He's around the Galleria area - 59 and Chimney Rock.
> 
> Oh yeah, I loved this part, he GUARANTEES that you will love it! He hasn't had any complaints, and he said if you had any problems that he would work with you to make sure you'll be happy.


I'm new to the thread and dont know how to get your email address to PM you...However,I would love the number. Ok I figured out how tom PM...lol


----------



## ansun

Hey guys - 

I was just wondering if most people are still getting their treatments from eBay. Any recommended sellers? 

Also, for those who buy large bottles, how do you store them and does the treatment expire? I know that when I had a 4oz bottle the consistency became very chunky after a couple of months so I threw it out.


----------



## MsRR

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey MsRR - I actually did a corrective to partially strip the henna/indigo from my hair. I will not be using henna with BKT in the future and I'm slowly removing the henna buildup before each BKT application.
> 
> I replaced henna with colorshowers and the color is very nice.
> 
> 
> ...I used Marcia Advanced yesterday, my hair is much softer - and straighter after the rinse out/blow out today than it was with QOD Gold. I do have to say that the smell is much stronger and less pleasant than the Gold, but I received better results - especially in my resistant back area.
> 
> I cut 1 1/2 off to blunt and I'm pleased.
> 
> -basic info: fine/medium density strands, 2.5 inches of new growth. Applied BKT to roots only, but it coated the ends on the 5 min. combout. Used Izunami flatiron 360 degree 7-10 passes on new growth, 2-3 passes on relaxed ends.


How do you like the Izunami flatiron?  I was thinking about getting one.  Is there a reasong why you will no longer do the henna on your BKT hair?  You think it will be damaging?  I love henna.


----------



## MsRR

How do you like the Izunami flatiron?  I was thinking about getting one.  Is there a reasong why you will no longer do the henna on your BKT hair?  You think it will be damaging?  I love henna.  Disregard, I see the other posts now.


----------



## MsRR

Muse said:


> MSRR, please let me know how you like it. I have been hearing mixed reviews too. I was watching one youtube review on it and the girl said that the ORIGINAL Split Ender is good but a lot of the bad reviews are probably from the knock offs sold in stores. This would be so good for me because then I wouldn't get discouraged about losing so much length at one time or being uneven.


I got my split ender on yesterday and I ordered directly from the company and I like it. I can tell a difference in the way my hair felt after as before it was kind of rough towards my ends and was snaging a bit.  I will definetly continue to use it...I use the splitender10 coupon for a $10 discount and although they only offer pink and blue, I sent an email and ask for the green color and they respond saying if they had one in stock they will send it and they did... Oh and it does not take alot of hair off it does exactly what it says...My hair felt great afterwards.


----------



## MsRR

mstar said:


> Stella, is that you?  My stylist used a pressing comb for my roots at the front hairline.  This is the one reason why I'm hesitant to do the treatment myself...I can handle the flat iron part, but I have no experience with using a pressing comb. And my hairline definitely needs to be pressed.
> 
> 
> I used henna one week before my BKT, and the results were great. I got a very straight result, so henna DID NOT inhibit the BKT's adhesion to my hair. I feel that the henna might've helped protect me from heat damage, and then the keratin sealed in the color for a beautiful result.
> 
> I DC'd with steam and caramel treatments 2-3 times in the week between my henna and my BKT. So I had no dryness, and my hair was in pretty good condition before the BKT.
> 
> I plan on letting my BKT wear off completely before doing it again, so I will definitely henna again before my next treatment.
> 
> 
> I have a great new moisturizer for fine hair. It's the Moku Hair Serum from Komaza, and it contains strengthening lacto-ceramides. It's very lightweight, and works great on straightened hair without weighing it down.
> 
> Some of my other favorites are Afroveda Miss Bhree Moisture Lotion, Komaza Shea Butter Lotion, and Komaza Califia Moisture Cream (for Type 4 hair). A creamy leave-in like Harveda's Whipped Cream also works well. All of these products give me great moisture without the greasy feeling.


Where can I purchase the moisturizer you mention?  I bought the Mizani intense night treatment on Monday and so far so good.  You said you henna a week before your BKT, so when you henna it was not on BKT hair at all? Because I want to henna but I BKT about a week and half ago and want to know if it would be safe or I should wait until it wears off like you said. Oh which BKT did you used?


----------



## MsRR

ansun said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I was just wondering if most people are still getting their treatments from eBay. Any recommended sellers?
> 
> Also, for those who buy large bottles, how do you store them and does the treatment expire? I know that when I had a 4oz bottle the consistency became very chunky after a couple of months so I threw it out.


I puchased the Qod Gold from Keratin4you and I got it in 2 days and it was free shipping.  They were also good with responding to your questions in a timely manor.


----------



## MsRR

I used on my BKt a PHI Pro Series tourmaline ceramic iron that I bought from TJ Maxx and it says on the box 100% solid plates it goes to 360 degrees and has no temp dial.  It was only $19.99.  Its sounds good but I was wondering why it was so cheap if its 100%tourmaline ceramic plates...should I keep it or invest in another brand.  It smelled funny also..maybe this was because it was my first time using it.


----------



## soulfusion

Okay, so I took the plunge.  So far, so good.  Marcia Tex Chocolate.  Will updated Saturday after wash with details.


----------



## MISSBOSSY

girlyprincess23 said:


> I have a question. Has anyone done this treatment and then weaved up. I was just wondering if that would be okay?



This is what I have been doing for my last two installs. I have noticed  that my take down has been easier, and I have less breakage. My hair is  also so much easier to braid, and the braids lay flatter. I plan to BKT  again in about two weeks and I will be doing another install immediately  after my first wash.


----------



## Muse

MsRR said:


> I got my split ender on yesterday and I ordered directly from the company and I like it. I can tell a difference in the way my hair felt after as before it was kind of rough towards my ends and was snaging a bit.  I will definetly continue to use it...I use the splitender10 coupon for a $10 discount and although they only offer pink and blue, I sent an email and ask for the green color and they respond saying if they had one in stock they will send it and they did... Oh and it does not take alot of hair off it does exactly what it says...My hair felt great afterwards.



Thanks for the review! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## MsRR

I may be late on this...but did yall see Brittany's latest youtube where she won't be doing the BKT on her hair anymore?  She never really said why.


----------



## soulfusion

That's not what she said.  She said that she's not making anymore BKT application videos because there's nothing else to say about it.  She is considering making videos about BKT hair treatment maintenance, but she hasn't really decided.


----------



## kriolagirl

did the treatment yesterday. OK keratin 4oz...instructions say to wait 1 day to wash my hair so i will update after that.

for those of you that have BKT'd:  

1. the OK says the wait 24 hours to wash. do you think it is ok to wait a few more days? i'm working the next couple of days and will have more time this weekend.

2. right now hair looks more "blown out" than how it regularly looks when I get my hair flat ironed(super sleek).  i had a friend that is in cosmetology(sp) school apply the treatment for me. maybe it's her technique...i don't know.  did most of you see sleek results immediately or after the first wash?

THX!


----------



## MarieB

kriolagirl said:


> did the treatment yesterday. OK keratin 4oz...instructions say to wait 1 day to wash my hair so i will update after that.
> 
> for those of you that have BKT'd:
> 
> 1. the OK says the wait 24 hours to wash. do you think it is ok to wait a few more days? i'm working the next couple of days and will have more time this weekend.
> 
> 2. right now hair looks more "blown out" than how it regularly looks when I get my hair flat ironed(super sleek). i had a friend that is in cosmetology(sp) school apply the treatment for me. maybe it's her technique...i don't know. did most of you see sleek results immediately or after the first wash?
> 
> THX!


 
1. Sure, you can wait a few days; they just want to make sure you give it at least 24 hours, but it can be longer than that.

2. My hair always looks better after the first wash because when you first do the treatment, the hair is kind of coated. After the first wash, it's not. HTH.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Has anyone tried this? It looks EXACTLY like that Keratin smoothing treatment by umm...forgot the name 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/keratin-treatment/SBS-539214,default,pd.html


----------



## kriolagirl

MarieB said:


> 1. Sure, you can wait a few days; they just want to make sure you give it at least 24 hours, but it can be longer than that.
> 
> 2. My hair always looks better after the first wash because when you first do the treatment, the hair is kind of coated. After the first wash, it's not. HTH.



Thank u!  The suspense was killing me so I washed it yesterday(24hrs).  OMG!! I'm so happy! No shedding and my hair was super soft.  I was able to slick my hair down in 2 seconds and only use a 1/4 of the amount of product that I normally have to. I still have a curl pattern though it is definitely much looser, softer, and hardly any frizz.  Here's a pic out of the shower yesterday  and of my puff today:


----------



## Minty

beautifyl.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have that issue too, the sort of coated feeling on the hair until after the first wash.

I just did my 6th BKT last night (and part of this morning since I finished after 1 a.m.)


First BKT 4/23/09 and a second minichop of the relaxed hair.














my curly hair 3/18/10






BKT





I hope to reach BSL by March 2011.



MarieB said:


> 1. Sure, you can wait a few days; they just want to make sure you give it at least 24 hours, but it can be longer than that.
> 
> 2. My hair always looks better after the first wash because when you first do the treatment, the hair is kind of coated. After the first wash, it's not. HTH.


----------



## MsRR

naturalmanenyc said:


> I have that issue too, the sort of coated feeling on the hair until after the first wash.
> 
> I just did my 6th BKT last night (and part of this morning since I finished after 1 a.m.)
> 
> 
> First BKT 4/23/09 and a second minichop of the relaxed hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my curly hair 3/18/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BKT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to reach BSL by March 2011.


Are you using any other growth aids or just BKT...It sure is growing.


----------



## soulfusion

I am SO ready to wash my hair tomorrow.  It'll be my first post BKT wash and I'm curious to see how it comes out.  I don't do stick straight, flat ironed hair.  I'm ready for some VOLUME!!!


----------



## Ediese

soulfusion said:


> I am SO ready to wash my hair tomorrow. It'll be my first post BKT wash and I'm curious to see how it comes out. I don't do stick straight, flat ironed hair. I'm ready for some VOLUME!!!


 
Where are your pics m'am? I've been checking this thread to see your pics. lol


----------



## soulfusion

lol! Tomorrow, Ediese.  Tomorrow.  I can't WAIT to wash my hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

No, no growth aids.  I am drinking about 6 grams of chlorella 3 - 4 times per week, and have been since mid October.  I do not drink it everyday anymore since I noticed brittle nails and frequent bathroom visits a few months back



MsRR said:


> Are you using any other growth aids or just BKT...It sure is growing.


----------



## sheba1

Your hair looks beautiful, Naturalmanenyc!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks! Next time I am having a stylist put in my BKT. I need the treat to sit and have it done rather than do it myself.

I have been charting my hair growth since 4/23/09 and, if I count the strands that are at APL now, my hair grows at 5.5 inches per year. If I do not count the section that is at APL, I am at 4.9 inches per year. I have no idea if the chlorella is working (only started it in mid-October) and I was still dealing with breakage since I had 2 textures until 12/21/09.

Over the next year I plan to take measurements at each BKT to see if I notice a difference. I would love to get 6 inches per year.



sheba1 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful, Naturalmanenyc!!


----------



## MsRR

naturalmanenyc said:


> No, no growth aids.  I am drinking about 6 grams of chlorella 3 - 4 times per week, and have been since mid October.  I do not drink it everyday anymore since I noticed brittle nails and frequent bathroom visits a few months back


I take chlorella as well, I started Feb 3rd...I haven't notice growth.. I don't think.. but my new growth is baby soft.  I'm thinking about letting the guy Ediese mention in Houston do my next BKT to see if its something that I didn't do right. Although, I would like to keep doing them myself..I have 2oz of QOD left so I might used that up and than try him out...I've only did it once..so I think I need to try again myself before I give up..


----------



## MsRR

PositivelyRadiant said:


> This here is the culprit.
> 
> You have just exposed your hair to high levels of heat and so really your hair needs some nourishment put back in or it will break.  In the same way that if you sat in the sun day after day and did not protect it from the sun or moisturise it.
> 
> My advice to you would be as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Clarifying poo
> 2. Protein treatment for 5 - 10 mins
> 3. DC with moisturing condish and if you can get hold of them some ceramides or add oils with ceramide properties into the mix.
> 4.  Final rinse with PC or diluted ACV.
> 
> Then in two weeks repeat the BKT.
> 
> ETA:   If you want a non-greasy moisturiser try Mizani H20 Night time Intense.  This will also help with the breakage.  Also I have a boot-leg ceramide moisturiser recipe if you look in my blog to the right >>>>>>>


I just finish clarifying with Pantene and I have affirm 5 in 1 on my hair..I will sit with this for about 10min...I have both Humecto in the tub and Mizani Hydrafuse which do you guys think is more moisturizing?


----------



## caringangel

I went to the Dominican's today to get a wash and blow dry, and the stylist said that my keratin treatment was not done correctly because I still have a loose curl.  She says my hair should be straight when wet.  This is not true from what I read about others who have had the treatment.  She says she can do my hair with global keratin and it will be straight for 4 months.


----------



## Vintageglam

caringangel said:


> I went to the Dominican's today to get a wash and blow dry, and the stylist said that my keratin treatment was not done correctly because I still have a loose curl.  She says my hair should be straight when wet.  This is not true from what I read about others who have had the treatment.  She says she can do my hair with global keratin and it will be straight for 4 months.




^^^ This was not my exp as a type 4.  I still have a curl but my hair is much softer and more manageable.  I am waiting a few weeks and upping my DC to do my un-relaxed NG again to get a more texlaxed look.


----------



## winnettag

caringangel said:


> I went to the Dominican's today to get a wash and blow dry, and the stylist said that my keratin treatment was not done correctly because I still have a loose curl. She says my hair should be straight when wet. This is not true from what I read about others who have had the treatment. She says she can do my hair with global keratin and it will be straight for 4 months.


 
Shoot, if I read people saying this I would have never been interested in it.  I still want to have some curl.
I read it could get straighter and straighter depending on frequency, but bone straight after washing out 1st app is just scary.


----------



## MsRR

MsRR said:


> I just finish clarifying with Pantene and I have affirm 5 in 1 on my hair..I will sit with this for about 10min...I have both Humecto in the tub and Mizani Hydrafuse which do you guys think is more moisturizing?


 Ok this was a bad idea the protein....my hair is a tangle mess.


----------



## caringangel

That's what I thought.  When I washed my hair it was so soft and silky, I fell in love.  The stylist said "you should get your money back".   I paid $80 to get my keratin treatment.  The dominican stylist wants to charge me $250 to do my next one.  Crazy money!  It's not That SERIOUS!


----------



## Vintageglam

caringangel said:


> That's what I thought.  When I washed my hair it was so soft and silky, I fell in love.  The stylist said "you should get your money back".   I paid $80 to get my keratin treatment.  The dominican stylist wants to charge me $250 to do my next one.  Crazy money!  It's not That SERIOUS!




  sounds like the lady was doing some customer fishing.  Honestly I wouldn't worry about it.  BKT will only permanently get hair so straight if it was processed before.  The real benefit is the ease of combing and managing the hair.  If you want bone straight hair, this is not for you unless you have previously had some sort of chemical process.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Hey, ladies! I did my BKT today with Marcia Teixeira regular, and since I was snowed in.....



I made a video of my application

My Brazilian Keratin Treatment Application


----------



## sheba1

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey, ladies! I did my BKT today with Marcia Teixeira regular, and since I was snowed in.....
> 
> 
> 
> I made a video of my application
> 
> My Brazilian Keratin Treatment Application



Wooohoooo!!!! Thanks God for snow  Yay!!!  Can't wait to get home to watch!


----------



## Vintageglam

Has anyone here used COCOCHOCO or Encanto?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey, ladies! I did my BKT today with Marcia Teixeira regular, and since I was snowed in.....
> 
> 
> 
> I made a video of my application
> 
> My Brazilian Keratin Treatment Application



I saw your tutorial and LOVED IT!!

I wonder...I have some questions:

1. Were there any fumes? Did it affect your daughter?
2. How did your hair keep when you first washed it?
3. Do you workout? If so, how do you maintain your hair?

I want to transition with BKT. I got the Keratin Coppola Smooth Treatment done about two weeks ago. As soon as I washed my hair a week later, it reverted back to where it was before. Very difficult to comb. Breakage. I wonder if I should just breakdown and use a stronger formaldehyde. I'm nearly 6 months post-relaxer, like yourself.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Muse

caringangel said:


> That's what I thought.  When I washed my hair it was so soft and silky, I fell in love.  The stylist said "you should get your money back".   I paid $80 to get my keratin treatment.  The dominican stylist wants to charge me $250 to do my next one.  Crazy money!  It's not That SERIOUS!



Are you a natural type 4? If so then your hair will NOT be straight after washing. Even the companies say that this hair type should relax, color, or have several application before seeing straight hair right out of the shower.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Serenity_Peace said:


> I saw your tutorial and LOVED IT!!
> 
> I wonder...I have some questions:



1. Were there any fumes? Did it affect your daughter? I notice no fumes at all. I think the amount of product used plays a role in that though.
2. How did your hair keep when you first washed it? I haven't washed yet (this is my first treatment wit MT), but usually it's still poofy but easy to comb through. It straightens easily.
3. Do you workout? If so, how do you maintain your hair?Lite workout (walking) only, and as long as my hair is tied down during and afterwards, it's still straight when I take it down. 

I want to transition with BKT. I got the Keratin Coppola Smooth Treatment done about two weeks ago. As soon as I washed my hair a week later, it reverted back to where it was before. Very difficult to comb. Breakage. I wonder if I should just breakdown and use a stronger formaldehyde. I'm nearly 6 months post-relaxer, like yourself. I would. I think the Formaldehyde formulas work better.

Thanks!!!  You're welcome!


----------



## Muse

MsRR said:


> I got my split ender on yesterday and I ordered directly from the company and I like it. I can tell a difference in the way my hair felt after as before it was kind of rough towards my ends and was snaging a bit.  I will definetly continue to use it...I use the splitender10 coupon for a $10 discount and although they only offer pink and blue, I sent an email and ask for the green color and they respond saying if they had one in stock they will send it and they did... Oh and it does not take alot of hair off it does exactly what it says...My hair felt great afterwards.



Well I got mine yesterday and I couldn't even finish my whole head before it broke! It is very cheaply made. I did hit a snag in the roots (the rest of my hair was straight) and it was all over after that. I was trying to avoid the roots but I got caught in one section. BUT the parts of my head that I did get done felt GREAT! I would never be able to get get split ends like that with a pair of scissors especially in the back. So I asked if I could exchange it. I will now only use it on BKT days-no danger of snagging. It is a really great tool (when it works, lol). I see you have to be VERY careful with it.


----------



## soulfusion

First wash done after my first BKT (Marcia Tex), which was applied by the stylist that Ediese found out about (info is somewhere upthread). He is very professional, punctual and his price is SO reasonable for what you get.  I highly recommend him. 

Pros:
New growth is very manageable, dries faster, less product use, feels stronger (overall), time spent on wash day will drastically decrease

Cons:
Some of my previously relaxed hair (ends) are breaking and although it's not drastic, I don't like it because I'm not used to seeing any.  

Experience:
The stylist used the Softliss 4-day formula.  My stylist has been using Design Essentials mild on my hair, relaxing it to near bone straight texture.  At the time I got my BKT I was approximately 5 weeks post relaxer, with maybe 3/4 inch of new growth.

When I got in his chair he examined my hair (which was in a combed out braidout, which in retrospect I think might have caused him to believe that my BKT needed to be flatironed with a higher heat).  He tested the elasticity of my hair by pulling a handfull (kind of like an extreme weave check, lol!), after which he declared that my hair was in good condition and very strong.  So, then we talked about heat.  I told him that I did NOT flatironing at 450 deg and he was okay with it, although he did say that if I insisted on a heat that was too low and it didn't last at long, it would be too late to do anything about it.  We went back and forth and finally decided to give it a go at 400 deg.

He did the BKT per the normal procedures that you've read here and everywhere else.  He blowdried my hair on low setting (using 2 blowdryers) and a comb.  He said that a lot of people think AA hair needs a lot of heat because it's tough, when our hair in fact is more fragile.  He dried only to 75% and then did the BKT application.  He paid more attention to the new growth and did fewer passes on the relaxed hair, which I liked.  There was minimal fumes and the whole process took a little over 2 hours.  He gave me some Marcia Tex shampoo and conditioner and sent me on my way.

The whole not getting my hair wet/using pins/ponytail thing was a PITA.  I also did NOT enjoy the bone straightness of it all, because I never wear my hair flatironed like that.  Finally, I got through the week and washed.  I used the Marcia shampoo/conditioner and my hair didn't feel soft/conditioned enough for me.  I slapped on some Joico Intense Hydration condish and ended up falling asleep with it in.  This morning, I rinsed that out and I STILL didn't like the feeling, although detangling was great and I lost very little hair.  So, I put on some of my deep condish mix that I use with my steamer (I took my almost empty tub of Motions Silk protein a variety of almost used up conditioners in, added olive oil, & JBCO) and did a steaming session.  Oh my goodness!  My hair is just unbelievable.  I currently have it in a ponytail roller set.  Once it's dry, I'll take some pics and post them.

Now that I've had someone else do it to get an idea of how it's done, I will probably do it myself from now on, so that I have more control over the heat.  My hair has always been pretty direct heat adverse, which was probably my biggest reservation about this process coming in.  However, I have to say that so far it's been a pretty good experience and I can definitely see using this to transition.  My new growth is just amazing ... not too straight, but manageable and soft, soft, soft!


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Soulfusion, this was my experience also.


----------



## soulfusion

I need to go back and read your posts.  I'm probably being anal but I want to get on top of the breakage.  It's not even enough so far for me to call it a real problem but I don't want to wait and let it become one.  I did see where you suggested ceramides to RR.  I need to investigate that because I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Vintageglam

soulfusion said:


> I need to go back and read your posts.  I'm probably being anal but I want to get on top of the breakage.  It's not even enough so far for me to call it a real problem but I don't want to wait and let it become one.  I did see where you suggested ceramides to RR.  I need to investigate that because I don't know anything about them.



Soulfusion I strongly recommend the matrix biolage pro-4 hydra-therapie.

I am also convinced my breakage is due to the weathe and my transitioning.  Also i think next time I will BKT my roots only.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have only tried Lasio One Day and Rejuvenol but I may try Marcia Tex once I run out of Rejuvenol.

As for the straight hair, I have not been wearing a bone straight look with the treatment.  My first wash out is tomorrow (put my 6th BKT on Thursday) and I have my hair in curls right now.  

The curls do not seem to effect the treatment.  I still get the same results after my wash out and the curls help to camoflauge that my hair is not even.

My hair has fully reverted after each BKT.
























soulfusion said:


> First wash done after my first BKT (Marcia Tex), which was applied by the stylist that Ediese found about about (info is somewhere upthread). He is very professional, punctual and his price is SO reasonable for what you get. I highly recommend him.
> 
> Pros:
> New growth is very manageable, dries faster, less product use, feels stronger (overall), time spent on wash day will drastically decrease
> 
> Cons:
> Some of my previously relaxed hair (ends) are breaking and although it's not drastic, I don't like it because I'm not used to seeing any.
> 
> Experience:
> The stylist used the Softliss 4-day formula. My stylist has been using Design Essentials mild on my hair, relaxing it to near bone straight texture. At the time I got my BKT I was approximately 5 weeks post relaxer, with maybe 3/4 inch of new growth.
> 
> When I got in his chair he examined my hair (which was in a combed out braidout, which in retrospect I think might have caused him to believe that my BKT needed to be flatironed with a higher heat). He tested the elasticity of my hair by pulling a handfull (kind of like an extreme weave check, lol!), after which he declared that my hair was in good condition and very strong. So, then we talked about heat. I told him that I did NOT flatironing at 450 deg and he was okay with it, although he did say that if I insisted on a heat that was too low and it didn't last at long, it would be too late to do anything about it. We went back and forth and finally decided to give it a go at 400 deg.
> 
> He did the BKT per the normal procedures that you've read here and everywhere else. He blowdried my hair on low setting (using 2 blowdryers) and a comb. He said that a lot of people think AA hair needs a lot of heat because it's tough, when our hair in fact is more fragile. He dried only to 75% and then did the BKT application. He paid more attention to the new growth and did fewer passes on the relaxed hair, which I liked. There was minimal fumes and the whole process took a little over 2 hours. He gave me some Marcia Tex shampoo and conditioner and sent me on my way.
> 
> The whole not getting my hair wet/using pins/ponytail thing was a PITA. I also did NOT enjoy the bone straightness of it all, because I never wear my hair flatironed like that. Finally, I got through the week and washed. I used the Marcia shampoo/conditioner and my hair didn't feel soft/conditioned enough for me. I slapped on some Joico Intense Hydration condish and ended up falling asleep with it in. This morning, I rinsed that out and I STILL didn't like the feeling, although detangling was great and I lost very little hair. So, I put on some of my deep condish mix that I use with my steamer (I took my almost empty tub of Motions Silk protein a variety of almost used up conditioners in, added olive oil, & JBCO) and did a steaming session. Oh my goodness! My hair is just unbelievable. I currently have it in a ponytail roller set. Once it's dry, I'll take some pics and post them.
> 
> Now that I've had someone else do it to get an idea of how it's done, I will probably do it myself from now on, so that I have more control over the heat. My hair has always been pretty direct heat adverse, which was probably my biggest reservation about this process coming in. However, I have to say that so far it's been a pretty good experience and I can definitely see using this to transition. My new growth is just amazing ... not too straight, but manageable and soft, soft, soft!


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Natural Mane did you find that your hair got progressively straighter with each BKT?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

No, not really.  If I let the BKT wear off, my tight curl pattern totally returns.  

When I did treatment #4 my curl pattern seemed looser but once I let that treatment totally wear off, my curls reverted back.  My BKT treatments last about 2 - 3 months if I avoid sulfate shampoo.  I have yet to have a BKT last longer than 3 months

I do not want straight hair out of the shower; however, if one overlaps BKT treatments (never letting the BKT fully wear off) then I do think the hair could remain straight as it does with relaxing.



PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Natural Mane did you find that your hair got progressively straighter with each BKT?


----------



## MarieB

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hey, ladies! I did my BKT today with Marcia Teixeira regular, and since I was snowed in.....
> 
> 
> 
> I made a video of my application
> 
> My Brazilian Keratin Treatment Application


 
Great video! You and your little girl are so cute, and I love your hair color!


----------



## Vintageglam

naturalmanenyc said:


> No, not really.  If I let the BKT wear off, my tight curl pattern totally returns.
> 
> When I did treatment #4 my curl pattern seemed looser but once I let that treatment totally wear off, my curls reverted back.  My BKT treatments last about 2 - 3 months if I avoid sulfate shampoo.  I have yet to have a BKT last longer than 3 months
> 
> I do not want straight hair out of the shower; however, if one overlaps BKT treatments (never letting the BKT fully wear off) then I do think the hair could remain straight as it does with relaxing.




Thanks Natural Mane.  The reason I ask is not bc I want straight hair but I want to get to the point where I can roller set/ wrap it straight.


----------



## Dove56

Muse said:


> Are you a natural type 4? If so then your hair will NOT be straight after washing. Even the companies say that this hair type should relax, color, or have several application before seeing straight hair right out of the shower.



Muse my mom is 4a/b with very fine hair and she was bone straight after the OK Keratin treatment. I'm not sure if it's because her hair is fine or if it's the treatment.


----------



## Vintageglam

Veejee said:


> Muse my mom is 4a/b with very fine hair and she was bone straight after the OK Keratin treatment. I'm not sure if it's because her hair is fine or if it's the treatment.




Veejee was this even after the first wash?


----------



## Janet'

Great thread, ladies!


----------



## Dove56

soulfusion said:


> First wash done after my first BKT (Marcia Tex), which was applied by the stylist that Ediese found out about (info is somewhere upthread). He is very professional, punctual and his price is SO reasonable for what you get.  I highly recommend him.
> 
> Pros:
> New growth is very manageable, dries faster, less product use, feels stronger (overall), time spent on wash day will drastically decrease
> 
> Cons:
> Some of my previously relaxed hair (ends) are breaking and although it's not drastic, I don't like it because I'm not used to seeing any.
> 
> Experience:
> The stylist used the Softliss 4-day formula.  My stylist has been using Design Essentials mild on my hair, relaxing it to near bone straight texture.  At the time I got my BKT I was approximately 5 weeks post relaxer, with maybe 3/4 inch of new growth.
> 
> When I got in his chair he examined my hair (which was in a combed out braidout, which in retrospect I think might have caused him to believe that my BKT needed to be flatironed with a higher heat).  He tested the elasticity of my hair by pulling a handfull (kind of like an extreme weave check, lol!), after which he declared that my hair was in good condition and very strong.  So, then we talked about heat.  I told him that I did NOT flatironing at 450 deg and he was okay with it, although he did say that if I insisted on a heat that was too low and it didn't last at long, it would be too late to do anything about it.  We went back and forth and finally decided to give it a go at 400 deg.
> 
> He did the BKT per the normal procedures that you've read here and everywhere else.  He blowdried my hair on low setting (using 2 blowdryers) and a comb.  He said that a lot of people think AA hair needs a lot of heat because it's tough, when our hair in fact is more fragile.  He dried only to 75% and then did the BKT application.  He paid more attention to the new growth and did fewer passes on the relaxed hair, which I liked.  There was minimal fumes and the whole process took a little over 2 hours.  He gave me some Marcia Tex shampoo and conditioner and sent me on my way.
> 
> The whole not getting my hair wet/using pins/ponytail thing was a PITA.  I also did NOT enjoy the bone straightness of it all, because I never wear my hair flatironed like that.  Finally, I got through the week and washed.  I used the Marcia shampoo/conditioner and my hair didn't feel soft/conditioned enough for me.  I slapped on some Joico Intense Hydration condish and ended up falling asleep with it in.  This morning, I rinsed that out and I STILL didn't like the feeling, although detangling was great and I lost very little hair.  So, I put on some of my deep condish mix that I use with my steamer (I took my almost empty tub of Motions Silk protein a variety of almost used up conditioners in, added olive oil, & JBCO) and did a steaming session.  Oh my goodness!  My hair is just unbelievable.  I currently have it in a ponytail roller set.  Once it's dry, I'll take some pics and post them.
> 
> Now that I've had someone else do it to get an idea of how it's done, I will probably do it myself from now on, so that I have more control over the heat.  My hair has always been pretty direct heat adverse, which was probably my biggest reservation about this process coming in.  However, I have to say that so far it's been a pretty good experience and I can definitely see using this to transition.  My new growth is just amazing ... not too straight, but manageable and soft, soft, soft!



It is nice having the treatment done by someone else.  I love to do my own for the reason you stated: I want control over the heat. I don't want anyone putting 450 degrees on my hair and ruining it especially since I'm growing back to MBL/WL. It's great that you found someone so nice and professional though! Thanks to Ediese!


----------



## Dove56

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Thanks Natural Mane.  The reason I ask is not bc I want straight hair but I want to get to the point where I can roller set/ wrap it straight.



I'm almost 10 months post and my new growth is bone straight out of the shower and I LOVE it! I'm rollersetting now and afterwards I'll wrap it! My rollerset are so silkly and smooth! God bless BKT!


----------



## MsRR

Muse said:


> Well I got mine yesterday and I couldn't even finish my whole head before it broke! It is very cheaply made. I did hit a snag in the roots (the rest of my hair was straight) and it was all over after that. I was trying to avoid the roots but I got caught in one section. BUT the parts of my head that I did get done felt GREAT! I would never be able to get get split ends like that with a pair of scissors especially in the back. So I asked if I could exchange it. I will now only use it on BKT days-no danger of snagging. It is a really great tool (when it works, lol). I see you have to be VERY careful with it.


What!!  dang I guess I will have be to careful with mine from here on out...Did they give you any problems with trying to exchange it?


----------



## MsRR

Veejee said:


> Muse my mom is 4a/b with very fine hair and she was bone straight after the OK Keratin treatment. I'm not sure if it's because her hair is fine or if it's the treatment.


Was your mom relaxed or natural?  My hair is fine and my last relaxer was Dec 18th..but my hair did not get relaxer straight although I don't relax bone straight...I also think since I never flat iron my hair before...I always did roller sets..maybe the flat iron part is what's causing breakage/shedding for me...I used QOD Gold and I'm thinking maybe going to Edeise Guy as well for my next one because I really want BKT to work for me but some how I think I may be going back to a relaxer and I really dont want to..I wish there was a way to use BKT and just sit under my pibbs with out baking it in...


----------



## Taina

Hi ladies!
I've been thinking about getting this treatment as i want to have straight hair for a while, anywway what i want to know (see) is a picture of you a couple of months later when the keratin is fadigng out of your hair. Thanks ^^


----------



## Vintageglam

Veejee said:


> I'm almost 10 months post and my new growth is bone straight out of the shower and I LOVE it! I'm rollersetting now and afterwards I'll wrap it! My rollerset are so silkly and smooth! God bless BKT!




Veejee what brand of BKT are you using?  I am not particularly interested in bone straight results as I have very fine 4a/ 4b hair and I actually like the manageability and volume BKT affords me while I transition, however for styling purposes it would be lovely to be able to do a roller set or a curl-formers set.

TIA 

x Stella


----------



## Serenity_Peace

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Soulfusion I strongly recommend the matrix biolage pro-4 hydra-therapie.
> 
> I am also convinced my breakage is due to the weathe and my transitioning.  Also i think next time I will BKT my roots only.



Same for me. If/when I BKT (with stronger formaldehyde this time), I will focus only on my roots. I will also do a 1-inch cut of my relaxed hair, gradually cutting an inch every 8 weeks until I am fully natural. I was hoping that the BKT every 2 or 3 months or so would help with that effort.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Veejee said:


> I'm almost 10 months post and my new growth is bone straight out of the shower and I LOVE it! I'm rollersetting now and afterwards I'll wrap it! My rollerset are so silkly and smooth! God bless BKT!



10 MONTHS?!?!??! :wow::wow:

Which brand do you use? I think many of us are trying to transition gradually using BKT treatments, cutting off relaxed ends every few months or so while keep the demarcation line strong.


----------



## TamedTresses

I saw an ad for the BKT online. The prices were $150+ so I called and after grilling me the stylist said that the charge would be $225. She was doing a treatment on someone's hair and told me that I could stop by to see how its done and just to meet her. I was on my way from work so I did. As soon as I walked through the door she said she'll have to charge me $400 to do it, because my hair was so loooong and THICK. erplexed

My hair is BSL (not full BSL). It ain't THAT long and it ain't THAT thick. Who is she kidding? The real kicker is she said that she was charging me $400 because she has to use a lot of extra product, and that she was giving me a deal, because... she was going to give me the shampoo so that I could clarify my hair and come with it blow-dried.  Say what? No thanks. For $400 you better believe you would have been washing my hair. Oh, and she said she wouldn't need to do my ends again just my new growth, "just like the relaxer you do now", she said. Whatever BS she was selling, I wasn't buying. 

Anyhoo, I booked with the Ulta salon. They have a special going for $185 (ends Saturday). If they have to use an extra solution it'll be $25/ounce. I don't mind paying for what I want, but I don't like surprises AND if I'm paying for a BKT (or any service at a salon) I want my shampoo to be included.


----------



## Minty

I think Veejee uses Softliss. 

....Okay, so now that some time has passed on the Marcia Advanced (2weeks+-), I'm looking sideways at it. My new growth is not as tame as I'd hoped, and I can't get over the broken hairs - not excessive, but since this has been an issue for me in the past, I just can't afford any more broken hairs if I'm going to get anywhere. 

I have to blowdry my hair in order for me to comb through it after a wash. 

I can't say if the treatment didn't take because of the heat 380, or what, but I am thinking of trying another product. My 4a hair will pop off something quick fast and I can't have that since I really am not willing to give up on transitioning. 

Marcia feels great in the shower - but then again, so did my natural hair...its out of the shower that's an issue.


----------



## Dove56

MsRR said:


> Was your mom relaxed or natural?  My hair is fine and my last relaxer was Dec 18th..but my hair did not get relaxer straight although I don't relax bone straight...I also think since I never flat iron my hair before...I always did roller sets..maybe the flat iron part is what's causing breakage/shedding for me...I used QOD Gold and I'm thinking maybe going to Edeise Guy as well for my next one because I really want BKT to work for me but some how I think I may be going back to a relaxer and I really dont want to..I wish there was a way to use BKT and just sit under my pibbs with out baking it in...



My mom is relaxed but she was about 12 weeks post and the BKT got her new growth BONE STRAIGHT! It looked like she had a fresh relaxer.  I did my mother's BKT, BTW; I've been doing my own for almost a year next month.

I modified the heat and only did 2 passes on the previously relaxed hair.  I really think the heat can ruin the the awesome effects of the BKT if you don't pay very close attention to the heat and the condition of the hair.


----------



## TamedTresses

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Marcia feels great in the shower - but then again, so did my natural hair...its out of the shower that's an issue.


 
I totally agree with you...out of the shower is what really counts. I'm planning to get my first treatment done, and the main reason is so that I can wash and go. I want the super manageable hair that I kept reading about. I want to be able to air dry my hair without any frizz. Or do I have to wait until I get to heaven? 

Hopefully, your next treatment will work better for you.


----------



## Dove56

Serenity_Peace said:


> 10 MONTHS?!?!??! :wow::wow:
> 
> Which brand do you use? I think many of us are trying to transition gradually using BKT treatments, cutting off relaxed ends every few months or so while keep the demarcation line strong.



Well, where shall I begin...lol. I've tried the following brands:

Global 2% - Made my hair too straight but I got very silky results.

Softliss no ether or formeldahyde: One of my favorite! I'm actually going to stick with this brand. I love the fact that my hair is so swingy and straight with this brand. I experienced no reversion in about 98% humidity..lol.

Dream Hair Keratin 2%: Very nice straigth hair with this, but hair doesn't really feel "protected"

QOD Gold: Didn't get straight enough results with my right-out-the-shower hair but my hair felt like BUTTA!

QOD Max 0.02% Formeldahyde: Got my hair super silky, shiny and straight.  My crown was still *too* wavy. 

OK Keratin 2% Formeldahyde: Very nice brand, don't like the consistency of the product but love the outcome.  You can wash this out in 24 hours and fumes are minimal. Very, very shiny straight hair with this brand. 

From now on: I'll be using Softliss.  Plus, I really LOVE the Softliss Mask for maintenance.  It makes your hair so beautiful and shiny.


----------



## MsRR

Veejee said:


> Well, where shall I begin...lol. I've tried the following brands:
> 
> Global 2% - Made my hair too straight but I got very silky results.
> 
> Softliss no ether or formeldahyde: One of my favorite! I'm actually going to stick with this brand. I love the fact that my hair is so swingy and straight with this brand. I experienced no reversion in about 98% humidity..lol.
> 
> Dream Hair Keratin 2%: Very nice straigth hair with this, but hair doesn't really feel "protected"
> 
> QOD Gold: Didn't get straight enough results with my right-out-the-shower hair but my hair felt like BUTTA!
> 
> QOD Max 0.02% Formeldahyde: Got my hair super silky, shiny and straight.  My crown was still *too* wavy.
> 
> OK Keratin 2% Formeldahyde: Very nice brand, don't like the consistency of the product but love the outcome.  You can wash this out in 24 hours and fumes are minimal. Very, very shiny straight hair with this brand.
> 
> From now on: I'll be using Softliss.  Plus, I really LOVE the Softliss Mask for maintenance.  It makes your hair so beautiful and shiny.


I wish you were here in Houston so you could do my hair....Ok I have an appt for a relaxer on Friday..last relaxer was Dec 18th Bkt was 2 weeks ago did a protein treatment last week...you think I'm ok to do a relaxer?  I thought since I still have some BKT left I would wait til about 4 weeks after relaxer and than do another bkt...what do you think....anyone?


----------



## Moniquenuss

I have an announcement!!!!

In 17 days I will be 1 year post!!!!  Ive been BKTing every 2 months since august and I think it is playing a huge part in my transition! Slowly but surely I have been chopping away at my relaxed ends . I cant wait to be fully natural. I said my next BKT(which will be the beginning of may) I will video tape it and do a year comparison. Well Happy Hair Growing ladies! 

Moniquenuss


----------



## Taina

Girls i have a guestion, is pravana considered BKT?


----------



## Minty

....no its not


----------



## soulfusion

Okay, I have a little update.  Remember me whining about the breakage after my first BKT?  It's almost completely stopped.  I wonder why?  I airdried in a ponytail rollerset and put my usual Salerm21 leave in and JBCO and vatika oil in (with BT on the scalp).  I also put some wheat germ oil in my moisturing spray bottle.  

Maybe my hair was stressed out from all that direct heat and needed some time to settle down.  lol!  Whatever the reason, I'm glad it stopped.  I'm really enjoying it.

Oh and I ordered the Biolage CeraRepair from Beauty of NY and my box should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MarieB

Veejee said:


> Well, where shall I begin...lol. I've tried the following brands:
> 
> Global 2% - Made my hair too straight but I got very silky results.
> 
> Softliss no ether or formeldahyde: One of my favorite! I'm actually going to stick with this brand. I love the fact that my hair is so swingy and straight with this brand. I experienced no reversion in about 98% humidity..lol.
> 
> Dream Hair Keratin 2%: Very nice straigth hair with this, but hair doesn't really feel "protected"
> 
> QOD Gold: Didn't get straight enough results with my right-out-the-shower hair but my hair felt like BUTTA!
> 
> QOD Max 0.02% Formeldahyde: Got my hair super silky, shiny and straight. My crown was still *too* wavy.
> 
> OK Keratin 2% Formeldahyde: Very nice brand, don't like the consistency of the product but love the outcome. You can wash this out in 24 hours and fumes are minimal. Very, very shiny straight hair with this brand.
> 
> From now on: I'll be using Softliss. Plus, I really LOVE the Softliss Mask f, or maintenance. It makes your hair so beautiful and shiny.


 
Funny, I have not really cared for Softliss in the past, but, since I have been noting random gray hairs of late, and they have been driving me crazy, I decided to slap some color on yesterday. That being the case, I figured I'd use up the rest of my Softliss, too, as I knew the color would strip my current BKT. As it turned out, I still have a little of my Softliss left, but it seems to have done a better job than it did in the past, so now I'm on the fence again...although, I must say it did seem to throw out more fumes than DH or Global (other brands I have done at home), but it was a nice Spring day, so I was able to blow-dry and flat iron with windows open and a nice cross-breeze pulling the bad stuff out of my house. I waited a full 24 hours after the flat iron to rinse and use the mask, then air dried, so I can't really comment on the final results until tomorrow.  But right now my hair feels pretty good. I'll post new pics soon.


----------



## MarieB

OK, not much to add from my previous post. Apparently my new pics are too big to include here, so my avi will have to do as my most recent progress picture. In other news, I rinsed out the treatment, did the DC with the Softliss mask, and air-dried, and my hair is doing just fine!


----------



## MsRR

MarieB said:


> OK, not much to add from my previous post. Apparently my new pics are too big to include here, so my avi will have to do as my most recent progress picture. In other news, I rinsed out the treatment, did the DC with the Softliss mask, and air-dried, and my air is doing just fine!


Your hair looks alot more healthier then the previous picture in your avi...I went ahead and got a relaxer today and I will try the rest of the Qod Gold in about a week or two.  Keep up the good work it seems to be working for y ou.


----------



## MarieB

MsRR said:


> Your hair looks alot more healthier then the previous picture in your avi...I went ahead and got a relaxer today and I will try the rest of the Qod Gold in about a week or two. Keep up the good work it seems to be working for y ou.


 
Thanks...the earlier pic was right after I finished flat-ironing, the most recent was after first wash and air-dry. I guess that serves as a glowing example of how you can't really tell how your BKT turned out until after the first wash. Good luck with the QOD, but make sure you DC before you use it, just to protect your hair as much as possible from the heat. Good luck.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Doing my 1st BKT using the DH sample I got from Muse - I hope it turns out well!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Bumping for results and updates!!!


----------



## soulfusion

At the suggestion of Pos. Rad. I got my hands on some Biolage Cera-Repair Pro4 and did my first treatment today.  I rinsed that out and went under the steamer with some Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm with a smidge of Silicon Mix added in for good measure 

I think I've got the slight breakage that I talked about upthread under control!!  I lost only a small amount of shed hair and my hair feels great.  I think I'll go for another pony-set this week.


----------



## Vintageglam

soulfusion said:


> At the suggestion of Pos. Rad. I got my hands on some Biolage Cera-Repair Pro4 and did my first treatment today.  I rinsed that out and went under the steamer with some Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm with a smidge of Silicon Mix added in for good measure
> 
> I think I've got the slight breakage that I talked about upthread under control!!  I lost only a small amount of shed hair and my hair feels great.  I think I'll go for another pony-set this week.




Glad you liked it soulfusion and aint ceramdes the truth...!


----------



## Vintageglam

Did my second BKT last night - I waited a few weeks since that last one as I wanted to get a feel for the first treatment and how my hair would react to it (I used QOD Gold the first time).  The line of demarcation was getting too scary again and I  am off on hols so decided to bring forward my next treatment by 1 week  to avoid further breakage.

Anyhoo did it myself this time and used a sample of BKT given by a  fellow lovely LHFC'er.  I noticed that this treatment (DH) did not have as many fumes at the QOD Gold which is a bonus.

My hair came out great and not so dry as when my hair dresser did it with the QOD Gold last time which  scares me bc that woman does hair for a living and I am truly one  of those women who is crap with hair so can't understand this .

I did 2 -4 passes depending on which part of my hair I was flat Ironing  and I flat Ironed at 190 again.  I also only concentrated the heat on my  roots as I did not want to risk any broken off hairs on my already  fragile ends.  In fact I almost did not flat Iron my ends in most cases.

I watched a few YouTube videos and noticed that they tapped the Iron at  the roots so this is what I did with each pass.  The results were great.  Again I did not do the naked blow-dry just air dried and helped  it along under my hood dryer for 5 minutes until my hair was just  slightly damp.  I also applied more product this time so that my hair was completely coated (and therefore protected) BUT NOT saturated with the DH.  I think this is where my hairdresser may have gone wrong last time along with the over-zealous blow drying and flat Ironing.

I really do think this is a treatment best done by yourself as I feel  that stylists/ hairdressers are under pressure to give you the results  they perceive you want and thereby may use too much heat on your hair.   Whereas when you do it yourself you are consciously mindful of heat  damage and breakage and are happy to compromise on not such a polished result if it means healthier hair.  My hair definitely has more volume than last time and just feels better.  Oh well only time and the 1st wash out will tell  My first impressions are that I like the DH more than the QOD Gold.  I will do a further treatment of each and then see where we stand with each other..... :scratchch

Anyway I have not washed out yet but understand with DH that you can do so immediately/ the same day.  Alas I have been too lazy and busy thus far. I plan to do a moisture DC in a day or two, so can further update then.

Things which I feel helped and made a massive difference to this treatment are as follows:

1.  I INTENSIVELY steam conditioned my hair before the treatment as I was mindful of the dryness I experienced last time.  This worked a treat .  Even tho I  clarified out the steam DC, I still think the infusion of moisture made  the treatment take better as my hair was more receptive (I also think the steam may have helped open my cuticles more) which in turn allowed me to use less heat when flat  Ironing as my hair was more moist and receptive to the treatment.
2.  No naked blow dry.  This is really not necessary and I do not know why they advocate it erplexed
3.  Not blow drying the treatment through for so long like my stylist did last time.  This time I just rough dried straight so as to minimize  heat and manipulation.
4. I used chi-silk infusion at the end to give my hair that silky  finish.
5.  I also think I Ironed in thinner sections than she did.
6.  I smoothed the mixture in a few times with my fingers after I had  applied it.
7.  I allowed the treatment to process into my hair for 30 minutes this  time before blowing through and flat Ironing.

Anyway that's my update 

x Stella


----------



## g.lo

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Did my second BKT last night - I waited a few weeks since that last one as I wanted to get a feel for the first treatment and how my hair would react to it (I used QOD Gold the first time).  The line of demarcation was getting too scary again and I  am off on hols so decided to bring forward my next treatment by 1 week  to avoid further breakage.
> 
> Anyhoo did it myself this time and used a sample of BKT given by a  fellow lovely LHFC'er.  I noticed that this treatment (DH) did not have as many fumes at the QOD Gold which is a bonus.
> 
> My hair came out great and not so dry as when my hair dresser did it with the QOD Gold last time which  scares me bc that woman does hair for a living and I am truly one  of those women who is crap with hair so can't understand this .
> 
> I did 2 -4 passes depending on which part of my hair I was flat Ironing  and I flat Ironed at 190 again.  I also only concentrated the heat on my  roots as I did not want to risk any broken off hairs on my already  fragile ends.  In fact I almost did not flat Iron my ends in most cases.
> 
> I watched a few YouTube videos and noticed that they tapped the Iron at  the roots so this is what I did with each pass.  The results were great.  Again I did not do the naked blow-dry just air dried and helped  it along under my hood dryer for 5 minutes until my hair was just  slightly damp.  I also applied more product this time so that my hair was completely coated (and therefore protected) BUT NOT saturated with the DH.  I think this is where my hairdresser may have gone wrong last time along with the over-zealous blow drying and flat Ironing.
> 
> I really do think this is a treatment best done by yourself as I feel  that stylists/ hairdressers are under pressure to give you the results  they perceive you want and thereby may use too much heat on your hair.   Whereas when you do it yourself you are consciously mindful of heat  damage and breakage and are happy to compromise on not such a polished result if it means healthier hair.  My hair definitely has more volume than last time and just feels better.  Oh well only time and the 1st wash out will tell  My first impressions are that I like the DH more than the QOD Gold.  I will do a further treatment of each and then see where we stand with each other..... :scratchch
> 
> Anyway I have not washed out yet but understand with DH that you can do so immediately/ the same day.  Alas I have been too lazy and busy thus far. I plan to do a moisture DC in a day or two, so can further update then.
> 
> Things which I feel helped and made a massive difference to this treatment are as follows:
> 
> 1.  I INTENSIVELY steam conditioned my hair before the treatment as I was mindful of the dryness I experienced last time.  This worked a treat .  Even tho I  clarified out the steam DC, I still think the infusion of moisture made  the treatment take better as my hair was more receptive (I also think the steam may have helped open my cuticles more) which in turn allowed me to use less heat when flat  Ironing as my hair was more moist and receptive to the treatment.
> 2.  No naked blow dry.  This is really not necessary and I do not know why they advocate it erplexed
> 3.  Not blow drying the treatment through for so long like my stylist did last time.  This time I just rough dried straight so as to minimize  heat and manipulation.
> 4. I used chi-silk infusion at the end to give my hair that silky  finish.
> 5.  I also think I Ironed in thinner sections than she did.
> 6.  I smoothed the mixture in a few times with my fingers after I had  applied it.
> 7.  I allowed the treatment to process into my hair for 30 minutes this  time before blowing through and flat Ironing.
> 
> Anyway that's my update
> 
> x Stella




I use DH as well ( was using, until i found out i was 5 months pregnant!!!!!).
the first time ( actually twice), i had it done by my hairdresser and i have to say i didn't like the result, she used way  too much product (lots of fume, unbearable) and was just yanking my hair and it left my hair sticky and awful.
the third time i did it myself, no naked blowdry, and i did it on damp hair.
used less than 1oz for the whole head, let the product sit on my hair then dried my hair.
i used the flat iron, concentrating on the roots and just one pass on my ends!
the result was great, my hair had that swang, and was very shiny!
i washed it the next day and didn't blow dry (I am avoiding heat!!!), my hair came out soft and wavy, i love it!
this is the method i did use to apply product, brilliant!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5javy4aZ_E


----------



## Minty

OKAY Ladies. I'm back! QOD Gold is my baby (of the month) I got my swag on - hey.  I just don't think I can hang with Marcia. The 48 hour wait on QOD is a challenge, but where else can I wet wrap my hair to air dry and then flat iron on 300, one freaking swipe and be out? I loves my Izunami and I loves 'dem more for their big brains - and information sharing.

Thank you Izunami for giving us the information we need to help us not burn the H*** out of our hair. 

I will be writing them an email thanking them. 

http://www.izunami.com/BKT.aspx

The Keratin Treatment (BKT) has great benefits for hair. If used properly, it restores resiliency, shine, smoothness and manageability to your hair. Here are some of very important facts about proper iron
use for the BKT.

• Fact 1: Hydrolyzed Keratin reacts at 335°F. Hydrolyzed Keratin melts and adheres to hair at 335°F. Therefore, the minimum temperature required for the BKT is 335°F.

• Fact 2: 450°F is not required for the BKT. Why then is 450°F so often recommended? It’s because most irons, when 400°F is chosen, drops below 335°F during treatment. One way to compensate for this heat loss is to set the starting temperature at 450°F. This, however, is with a great risk of burning hair. A good iron does not need to go over 400°F, and yet maintains the heat within the ideal styling temperature range.

• Fact 3: The hair is extremely vulnerable at 400°F or higher. High heat weakens, breaks, and even burns cuticles and causes severe damages including split ends over time. In general, the lower the temperature, the less the damage!

• Fact 4: The BKT is not a heat protectant. The BKT is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450°F, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat-damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.

• Fact 5: IZUNAMI® flat iron is the perfect tool for BKT. The ideal temperature range for BKT is between 335°F and 400°F. IZUNAMI® irons, by employing Rapid Engagement and Quick Disengagement (REQDTM) Technology, along with our most advanced heating elements, resets temperature five times a second and maintains temperature well above 335°F without going over 400°F.


----------



## Keshieshimmer

HijabiFlygirl said:


> • Fact 4: The BKT is not a heat protectant. The BKT is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450°F, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat-damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.



How sad b/c this is what I thought. I did my mom's hair about two weeks ago and now her hair is shedding, but it could be breakage as well. I am officially jumping off the BKT bandwagon haha.


----------



## Minty

Use a pH balanced Protein Reconstructor DC on your mother's hair. It will help with her shedding/breakage.


----------



## MsRR

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Use a pH balanced Protein Reconstructor DC on your mother's hair. It will help with her shedding/breakage.


Yea this stopped my breakage I spoke about earlier in this thread after BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HijabiFlygirl said:


> OKAY Ladies. I'm back! QOD Gold is my baby (of the month) I got my swag on - hey.  I just don't think I can hang with Marcia. The 48 hour wait on QOD is a challenge, but where else can I wet wrap my hair to air dry and then flat iron on 300, one freaking swipe and be out? I loves my Izunami and I loves 'dem more for their big brains - and information sharing.
> 
> Thank you Izunami for giving us the information we need to help us not burn the H*** out of our hair.
> 
> I will be writing them an email thanking them.
> 
> http://www.izunami.com/BKT.aspx
> 
> The Keratin Treatment (BKT) has great benefits for hair. If used properly, it restores resiliency, shine, smoothness and manageability to your hair. Here are some of very important facts about proper iron
> use for the BKT.
> 
> • Fact 1: Hydrolyzed Keratin reacts at 335°F. Hydrolyzed Keratin melts and adheres to hair at 335°F. Therefore, the minimum temperature required for the BKT is 335°F.
> 
> • Fact 2: 450°F is not required for the BKT. Why then is 450°F so often recommended? It’s because most irons, when 400°F is chosen, drops below 335°F during treatment. One way to compensate for this heat loss is to set the starting temperature at 450°F. This, however, is with a great risk of burning hair. A good iron does not need to go over 400°F, and yet maintains the heat within the ideal styling temperature range.
> 
> • Fact 3: The hair is extremely vulnerable at 400°F or higher. High heat weakens, breaks, and even burns cuticles and causes severe damages including split ends over time. In general, the lower the temperature, the less the damage!
> 
> • Fact 4: The BKT is not a heat protectant. The BKT is a replenishing treatment. It does not prevent hair from burning. At 450°F, one damages hair and seals the damage at the same time. Heat-damaged cuticles will be revealed when the keratin wears off.
> 
> • Fact 5: IZUNAMI® flat iron is the perfect tool for BKT. The ideal temperature range for BKT is between 335°F and 400°F. IZUNAMI® irons, by employing Rapid Engagement and Quick Disengagement (REQDTM) Technology, along with our most advanced heating elements, resets temperature five times a second and maintains temperature well above 335°F without going over 400°F.


This is such great news. The heat is what got me too but that's okay, I still love BKT and now that I know that I don't have to crank my iron up past 350, I am super good with that. 

Its a shame the info about needing a 450 degree iron for the treatment to work was spread as absolute truth!


----------



## winterinatl

I wonder now if the loss of my texlaxed waves was due to the BKT or the high heat...I pretty much followed the directions.

It's been nearly a year since first application - I did two- and the length of hair never did "come back".  Now I'm starting to think the heat of the iron is what has my hair permanently bone straight.


----------



## hothair

^^^ Probably, I'm on my 6th or 7th treatment and my hair is still as nappy as ever

I think a lot of people DO suffer heat damage and their hair gets heat trained- not necessarily the BKT treatment itself. You have to remember the original use for the BKT was to get straighter hair, so maybe the instructions were formulated to maximise that


----------



## FemmeCreole

Is it a good idea to transition using BKT?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Val said:


> Is it a good idea to transition using BKT?



I am, and so are my daughters, with good results.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I'd like to hear from ladies with fine hair. I'm not liking this smoothing treatment that I got done at ULTA. My hair looks incredibly thin. Not full or healthy at all. It's been about 5 weeks now and I hate my hair. As soon as I washed the treatment out, a week later, using WEN, my hair completely reverted. (They used Keratin Smoothing Treatment by Coppola with aldehyde.) I paid around $200 for the treatment and it hasn't lasted at all despite the fact that I no longer use sulfates or sodium shampoos.

I'm wondering if I should wait a few more weeks, then try something else.

My hair is so fine that I won't wash or comb for two weeks at a time.

Anyone else with fine hair having success or issues?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have thin hair and have had success with BKT.  My first treatment (Lasio one day at a salon) was 4/6/09 and it did not last long.  My second treatment (Rejuvenol at a salon) was 4/23/09 and it lasted for 2 - 3 months.  For natural hair it seems to take 2 - 3 treatments to get smooth results.

I now do my own BKT (Rejuvenol) and get good results.  My most recent BKT is not lasting very long (I had frizz on Saturday with my straight half wig) but I attribute that to only 2 passes of the flat iron.  I had been using 4 - 7 passes for all prior at home treatments.


----------



## FemmeCreole

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I am, and so are my daughters, with good results.


how many weeks post relaxer are you now?


----------



## Minty

rejuvenol is very good. Serenity, my strands are non-coarse (I can't say definitively if they are fine or medium). and I have this problem too - basically of all brands I've used. They are great after the first wash and then its a mess after on my new growth. Rejuvenol was the first brand used on my hair, but that was after a relaxer. I wasn't sure how it would react on my natural hair, but it was beautiful on relaxed. 

I can't really do too much combing because the strands will break. It really doesn't matter what protein/moisture balance I have, my strands can't take alot of manipulation. 

When I first went through the reversion I thought I'd done something wrong, but now I see its just a reality of having my hair type. I have even considered texlaxing the new growth to ensure I don't lose my progress to long strand breakage. 

Today I DC w/Alter Ego Garlic on dry hair, co-washed (I dare not shampoo, the tangles alone are too much to bare) with Aphogee 2min mixed with Giovanni smooth as silk - detangled, rinsed with cool water and used 1 vial Biolage Cera-Repair Pro Hydratherapie. 

Wet bunned with Elasta QP and coconut oil. 

Honestly that is all I will do to it for the rest of the week, and if I can get away with it, 2 weeks.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Val said:


> how many weeks post relaxer are you now?


 See my siggy vvvvv My dauaghters are 8 months post You can check my profile n look in my Just Me photo album to see recent pics of my hair flat-ironed...


----------



## FemmeCreole

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> See my siggy vvvvv My dauaghters are 8 months post You can check my profile n look in my Just Me photo album to see recent pics of my hair flat-ironed...


 ok thanks... off to check


----------



## MarieB

Val said:


> Is it a good idea to transition using BKT?


 
I have been transitioning since last year. My last real relaxer was in April of last year, and I did an extremely weak tex-lax in October (about ten minutes with a relaxer mixed with oil). Haven't touched the creamy crack since, and I'm not sure I ever will. But you never know...


----------



## Cloefa

I use Zene Escova Progress by Niasi.  I buy it online from a comany in th UK and costs 69 euros (about $120) for a 4 to 5-application supply. I am still on the same bottle i bought a year ago. No formaldehyde of aldehyde.  www.escovaprogress.com


----------



## Cloefa

_"I can't really do too much combing because the strands will break. It really doesn't matter what protein/moisture balance I have, my strands can't take alot of manipulation."_
What type hair do you have? mine is mostly fine 3b and no matter what i do my hair breaks when i comb it too much.  i even got a strand test at a dermatologist and by m/p balance and pH were fine. glad i'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Val said:


> Is it a good idea to transition using BKT?


 
I'm 11 months into transition and I use BKT to keep the relaxed ends (7 or 8 inches) in good condition and on my head, lol. I'm not interested in doing a BC, I'm just waiting until my natural hair reaches APL/BSL before I cut them off.


----------



## me-T

my next bkt is about a week or 2 away, and i've been really wondering- does the hair really need to be stripped and naked prior to application?
i want to do a cowash after all the clarifying, but thought "what if the treatment doesn't hold well on the hair?"
then i thought, " what if, after air drying to slight dampness, i spritz with something watery for a little more dampness, that way it's like water, but  better?" i was thinking mix some silk amino acid & pure aloe vera juice together.
i just don't like the thought of "sealing in dryness"...am i making sense?


----------



## Vintageglam

me-T said:


> my next bkt is about a week or 2 away, and i've been really wondering- does the hair really need to be stripped and naked prior to application?
> i want to do a cowash after all the clarifying, but thought "what if the treatment doesn't hold well on the hair?"
> then i thought, " what if, after air drying to slight dampness, i spritz with something watery for a little more dampness, that way it's like water, but  better?" i was thinking mix some silk amino acid & pure aloe vera juice together.
> i just don't like the thought of "sealing in dryness"...am i making sense?



Have been thinking about this too.  How about you just naked air dry???  The other alternative is to look at the ingredients of the BKT and replicate it and heavily dilute it so that it's really watery and does not interfere with the BKT?  I wonder if Chi Keratin Mist would work?


----------



## me-T

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Have been thinking about this too. How about you just naked air dry??? The other alternative is to look at the ingredients of the BKT and replicate it and heavily dilute it so that it's really watery and does not interfere with the BKT? I wonder if Chi Keratin Mist would work?


 yeah, once i clarify my hair is naked from that point on. i think i'll take a look at the qod ingredients.


----------



## Vintageglam

me-T said:


> yeah, once i clarify my hair is naked from that point on. i think i'll take a look at the qod ingredients.




By the way Me-T read my post above on my last BKT.  I steam DC'd before my last BKT for 1.5 hrs and then clarified so that my hair would be soft and moisturised before the clarifying step.  Also you could use a milder shampoo like Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo.

Finally I am not sure if anyone else has tried this but I added 1/2 a tube of Matrix Hydratherapie to 1.5 Oz of My Dream Hair BKT and my hair was soft and bouncy and not dry at all.

Maybe you could try that?


----------



## me-T

yeah, i steam before (all my dc's are with steam), but chile, i can't sit there for that long! 15 minutes feels like 15 years, but i need to go ahead and suck it up! play some bejeweled or something! and yea, maybe try a moisturizing poo for the last wash?

oh, i thought about adding a con to the bkt (like you would with a relaxer) but idk how it would take, think i'll try it though since you had good results


----------



## Minty

how is the hair 2-3 weeks after? is it still smooth, or reverted?


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Hey Me-T the reason I use the matrix vials is bc they are so small and compact they wouldn't really interfere with the concentrations of the active ingredients.

Hijabi was that Qu for me or Me-T?


----------



## Minty

for you PR: did you find adding Pro-Cera to BKT make your hair revert quicker? (new growth)


----------



## Vintageglam

Nope don't really think it had that effect but I might be wrong???

This is my second BKT so my hair is not "straight yet".  I am a 4a/b so it looks like I have a straight Afro if that makes sense 

Also I am not in the BKT for straight hair as my hair is already quite fine, rather just for manageability at the line of demarcation.

My hair is soft and bouncy.  Also I am in Thailand at the moment and it is crazy humid so my hair is more Afro'ish than usual if that makes sense.

x Stella


----------



## Minty

yes, and oh. I suppose you should do a few more before you start altering the formula, wouldn't want to waste your money.


----------



## me-T

see, i'm in it for that straight out the shower effect (God i can't wait!) so maybe i should wait til i get to that point before i start altering things


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'd like to hear from ladies with fine hair. I'm not liking this smoothing treatment that I got done at ULTA. My hair looks incredibly thin. Not full or healthy at all. It's been about 5 weeks now and I hate my hair. As soon as I washed the treatment out, a week later, using WEN, my hair completely reverted. (They used Keratin Smoothing Treatment by Coppola with aldehyde.) I paid around $200 for the treatment and it hasn't lasted at all despite the fact that I no longer use sulfates or sodium shampoos.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should wait a few more weeks, then try something else.
> 
> My hair is so fine that I won't wash or comb for two weeks at a time.
> 
> Anyone else with fine hair having success or issues?


 
I don't have fine hair, but my Ulta KCT didn't last me a month, either. I loved the results, but they didn't last so ultimately it was a waste of money.  I ended up doing my 2nd treatment myself with QOD Max. I did it exactly as instructed with no issues whatsoever. My hair came out better myself. I keep hearing about Ulta's treatments not lasting, so I'm wondering if the stylists are just instructed to not use enough product for profit reasons?


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> my next bkt is about a week or 2 away, and i've been really wondering- does the hair really need to be stripped and naked prior to application?
> i want to do a cowash after all the clarifying, but thought "what if the treatment doesn't hold well on the hair?"
> then i thought, " what if, after air drying to slight dampness, i spritz with something watery for a little more dampness, that way it's like water, but better?" i was thinking mix some silk amino acid & pure aloe vera juice together.
> i just don't like the thought of "sealing in dryness"...am i making sense?


 
ITA w/Positively Radiant re: using Johnson's and Johnson's instead of a stronger shampoo for clarifying. I don't know, something about a strong clarifying poo...just makes my hair feel so stripped. I also advocate the naked air-dry over the naked blow-dry...less risk of breakage for me. I'm leery of diluting the BKT, though, mainly because I'm nervous about reducing its effectiveness, but if it works for you, then kudos. I just apply to slightly damp hair, comb it through, then let it set for a while before I go for the heat. Nothing wrong with a leave-in when you're done with the flat iron, though. Just my two cents. Also, nothing wrong with DCing a few times in the week or two beforehand. HTH.


----------



## me-T

MarieB said:


> ITA w/Positively Radiant re: using Johnson's and Johnson's instead of a stronger shampoo for clarifying. I don't know, something about a strong clarifying poo...just makes my hair feel so stripped. I also advocate the naked air-dry over the naked blow-dry...less risk of breakage for me. I'm leery of diluting the BKT, though, mainly because I'm nervous about reducing its effectiveness, but if it works for you, then kudos. I just apply to slightly damp hair, comb it through, then let it set for a while before I go for the heat. Nothing wrong with a leave-in when you're done with the flat iron, though. Just my two cents. Also, nothing wrong with DCing a few times in the week or two beforehand. HTH.


 
yeah, do some 15 min steams a couple times during the week, plus the one before my app. that way i don't have to sit there for and hour lol


----------



## Vintageglam

MarieB said:


> ITA w/Positively Radiant re: using Johnson's and Johnson's instead of a stronger shampoo for clarifying. I don't know, something about a strong clarifying poo...just makes my hair feel so stripped. I also advocate the naked air-dry over the naked blow-dry...less risk of breakage for me. I'm leery of diluting the BKT, though, mainly because I'm nervous about reducing its effectiveness, but if it works for you, then kudos. I just apply to slightly damp hair, comb it through, then let it set for a while before I go for the heat. *Nothing wrong with a leave-in when you're done with the flat iron, though. Just my two cents. Also, nothing wrong with DCing a few times in the week or two beforehand. HTH.*




Yep I use the Chi silk infusion when I am all done and it leaves a silky smooth feeling...


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> yeah, do some 15 min steams a couple times during the week, plus the one before my app. that way i don't have to sit there for and hour lol


 
I don't have a steamer, so when I DC I just put the conditioner on dry or damp hair, put in a shower cap and do household chores for an hour or so (ok, those "chores" tend to be watching a movie or cruising LHCF...).


----------



## Minty

I don't have this "stripped" feeling with clarifying shampoo.  My hair feels silky. I used QOD clarifying shampoo and I always wash 2x with Nexxus Kelate before that - leave on 2mins before washing out.


----------



## FemmeCreole

sipp100 said:


> I'm 11 months into transition and I use BKT to keep the relaxed ends (7 or 8 inches) in good condition and on my head, lol. I'm not interested in doing a BC, I'm just waiting until my natural hair reaches APL/BSL before I cut them off.


good to know!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Ok guiys, it has taken me 3 hours to read through 10 pages of this thred, lol. I have a few questions. I am natural, fine 4a and porous hair. Will I still be able to wear curly hair with a bkt? Will my hair revert after the treatment wears off? What is the best brand for strengthening? What is the most economical, but effective brand? Can I buy use separate follow-up products that are less costly? Thanks for ANY advice from a very scared first-timer!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Oh and how do I subscribe to this thread?


----------



## donewit-it

sgmom2 said:


> Ok guiys, it has taken me 3 hours to read through 10 pages of this thred, lol. I have a few questions. I am natural, fine 4a and porous hair. Will I still be able to wear curly hair with a bkt? Will my hair revert after the treatment wears off? What is the best brand for strengthening? What is the most economical, but effective brand? Can I buy use separate follow-up products that are less costly? Thanks for ANY advice from a very scared first-timer!


 
I'm no BKT expert, but I love my Softliss Chocolate Kit.  I did however, want to let you know that your hair will bounce back as soon as you wash the treatment out.  It is a strenghening treatment.  NOT a permanent straightener.  You just straighten your hair to lock the treatment into your hair.  Now, if you choose to wear your hair straight for however many days you want, then your hair will be straight.  But once you wash it out....My experience has been that the curls "bounce" back but a little looser and oh so soft.

HTH.  The rest of the experts can give their opinions on the various lines.  I have only used Softliss.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Very helpful Donewit-it! Thanks


----------



## Minty

I think donewitit answered all the questions. Softliss is econ. and has good reviews here. If your hair is weak, I would spend some time working on strengthening it first with reconstructors, and getting in good moisture before attempting BKT. Also, please, please, go back and read my post on the heat requirements of BKT. THis only applies if you have a good flat iron that states it has some sort of heat stability technology. You don't want to make your porosity problems worse with breakage. 

Keep reading and wait on it before you make your decision. This will not make your hair "straight" on its own, and if you have no curl pattern, it may only help in the detangling process, but not much in the way of helping with curl def, or puffiness, natural "frizziness" that comes from no curl pattern.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I think donewitit answered all the questions. Softliss is econ. and has good reviews here. If your hair is weak, I would spend some time working on strengthening it first with reconstructors, and getting in good moisture before attempting BKT. Also, please, please, go back and read my post on the heat requirements of BKT. THis only applies if you have a good flat iron that states it has some sort of heat stability technology. You don't want to make your porosity problems worse with breakage.
> 
> Keep reading and wait on it before you make your decision. This will not make your hair "straight" on its own, and if you have no curl pattern, it may only help in the detangling process, but not much in the way of helping with curl def, or puffiness, natural "frizziness" that comes from no curl pattern.


 
 I don't think my hair is weak or damaged b/c I don't have any chemicals in it and I don't overly manipulate it. My hair is just naturally porous. I mainly want the treatment to offest the ssks and to coat and  strengthen my strands. I will search for your post. THANKS


----------



## nestlequik

Hi everyone,

I've been reading so many of your posts on this site and have read some great info but I'm still somewhat lost.

I just got a keratin treatment at Ulta last week because I really would like to stretch my relaxers and reduce breakage.  I was told I was a good candidate but instead of spending $400 at an upscale salon I decided to go to Ulta.  (Btw, my last relaxer was 7 weeks ago, and started shedding a lot around 5 weeks)

Well I got the treatment and at first I was pretty excited.  But now I'm not too sure.  The pros- it's easier to comb though my new growth, less product usage, less drying time.  But the con- breakage.  Whether it's wet or dry, I'm finding short hairs everywhere and it's more than "normal" for me.  I'm at the point where I just see short hairs on my shirts, and I don't even want to touch it.  (But I'm always touching my hair)  

I talked to the stylists at Ulta, and the head stylist told me to keep using the after care treatments (coppala and pureology products).  But I'm very, very freaked out by all this breakage.  The whole point of this was to save my hair and now I think I've made it worse.  Does anyone have any product recommendations?  Something that will minimize the breakage?


----------



## mimi0410

nestlequik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading so many of your posts on this site and have read some great info but I'm still somewhat lost.
> 
> I just got a keratin treatment at Ulta last week because I really would like to stretch my relaxers and reduce breakage. I was told I was a good candidate but instead of spending $400 at an upscale salon I decided to go to Ulta. (Btw, my last relaxer was 7 weeks ago, and started shedding a lot around 5 weeks)
> 
> Well I got the treatment and at first I was pretty excited. But now I'm not too sure. The pros- it's easier to comb though my new growth, less product usage, less drying time. But the con- breakage. Whether it's wet or dry, I'm finding short hairs everywhere and it's more than "normal" for me. I'm at the point where I just see short hairs on my shirts, and I don't even want to touch it. (But I'm always touching my hair)
> 
> I talked to the stylists at Ulta, and the head stylist told me to keep using the after care treatments (coppala and pureology products). But I'm very, very freaked out by all this breakage. The whole point of this was to save my hair and now I think I've made it worse. Does anyone have any product recommendations? Something that will minimize the breakage?


 
Im just curious is it breaking all over or in one area? And can you actually determine/pinpoint where?


----------



## Minty

Give yourself a heavy protein deep conditioner - Nexxus Emergencee, Redkin Force Rescue, and then follow up with Redkin Anti-Snap after each wash. 

Also, leave off excessive washing and water treatments - the weaker it is, the more breakage. Wash no more than once a week and follow up with very low manipulation. 

Do not attempt to relax while in this state, and if there is heat damage - or the early stages, you will need to wait it out until the breakage subsides. 

I would suggest you jump on this immediately.


----------



## nestlequik

The breakage is all over.  When I was detangling it to do a rollerset (which I quickly abandoned because I didn't want to unnecessarily break off any more strands) I noticed they didn't all come from one place.  I also noticed some of my hair feels a lot more weaker when wet.  

Hijabiflygirl- Would aphogee 2 step protein treatment work as well?  Or Nexxus Aloxxi Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor?  And to follow up, could you recommend a good moisturizer?  I've read that the Redken Anti Snap can make my hair dry so and I'm wondering if my NTM leave in cream is enough to keep up the moisture during the week.

To add insult to injury, Ulta sent me a 20% coupon online this morning.  I'll use it to rescue my hair.  

Thanks for any and all your suggestions!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Where do you ladies get your softliss?


----------



## ebunee

http://www.softliss.com/carrito/

I also order it on Ebay. But it's actually cheaper to buy more in the long run.

bump...does anyone know if doing a cider vinegar rinse will strip the bkt from your hair?


----------



## ChocoKitty

nestlequik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading so many of your posts on this site and have read some great info but I'm still somewhat lost.
> 
> I just got a keratin treatment at Ulta last week because I really would like to stretch my relaxers and reduce breakage. I was told I was a good candidate but instead of spending $400 at an upscale salon I decided to go to Ulta. (Btw, my last relaxer was 7 weeks ago, and started shedding a lot around 5 weeks)
> 
> Well I got the treatment and at first I was pretty excited. But now I'm not too sure. The pros- it's easier to comb though my new growth, less product usage, less drying time. But the con- breakage. Whether it's wet or dry, I'm finding short hairs everywhere and it's more than "normal" for me. I'm at the point where I just see short hairs on my shirts, and I don't even want to touch it. (But I'm always touching my hair)
> 
> I talked to the stylists at Ulta, and the head stylist told me to keep using the after care treatments (coppala and *pureology products*). But I'm very, very freaked out by all this breakage. The whole point of this was to save my hair and now I think I've made it worse. Does anyone have any product recommendations? Something that will minimize the breakage?


 

I've read in the past that pureology products are *NOT* good for BKTs.

http://www.lamasbeauty.com/talk/salon/messages/18269.html

I will see if I can find where I originally read the information...


----------



## Minty

nestlequik said:


> The breakage is all over.  When I was detangling it to do a rollerset (which I quickly abandoned because I didn't want to unnecessarily break off any more strands) I noticed they didn't all come from one place.  I also noticed some of my hair feels a lot more weaker when wet.
> 
> Hijabiflygirl- Would aphogee 2 step protein treatment work as well?  Or *Nexxus Aloxxi Polymedic Emergency Reconstructo*r?  And to follow up, could you recommend a good moisturizer?  I've read that the *Redken Anti Snap* can make my hair dry so and I'm wondering if my NTM leave in cream is enough to keep up the moisture during the week.
> 
> To add insult to injury, Ulta sent me a 20% coupon online this morning.  I'll use it to rescue my hair.
> 
> Thanks for any and all your suggestions!



After Poly then I use Humectin for 2 mins. - on that day I do not use Anti-Snap, but use Alter Ego Nourish Spa leave-in. I stopped using NTM long time ago; it wasn't moisturizing (and it was drying) as well as Alter Ego. 

Every other week I use Anti-Snap, followed by Nourish Spa then whatever else I would use.


----------



## nestlequik

Thank you HijabiFlyGirl!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Ebay hasa 4oz Softliss kit for $59.99. Is that a good price and will that be enough for 2 treatments?


----------



## Minty

you can get the whole big bottle for $100 I think. Check their website.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

So I don't need the shampoo and mask that comes with the kit?


----------



## Minty

do a comparison check between their site for the kit and ebay...then make a decision. If you haven't used it before, get the kit on ebay so you don't have to commit to the larger quantity


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Thanks HijabiFlygirl!


----------



## Diamond75

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'd like to hear from ladies with fine hair. I'm not liking this smoothing treatment that I got done at ULTA. My hair looks incredibly thin. Not full or healthy at all. It's been about 5 weeks now and I hate my hair. As soon as I washed the treatment out, a week later, using WEN, my hair completely reverted. (They used Keratin Smoothing Treatment by Coppola with aldehyde.) I paid around $200 for the treatment and it hasn't lasted at all despite the fact that I no longer use sulfates or sodium shampoos.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should wait a few more weeks, then try something else.
> 
> My hair is so fine that I won't wash or comb for two weeks at a time.
> 
> Anyone else with fine hair having success or issues?


 
My 1st BKT was the one by Coppola, it was done at a salon too. Becuase I just came out of braids, I would have seen anything as an improvement, but after about 5-6 weeks, my hair became really poofy, still soft and I guess coated, but poofy. 

My hair is fine too, and never really confirmed my hair type, I think its a 4B, but I have no clue. My hair with that first BKT was thin, especially the ends and it didn't have much body after week 3, unless I went to the salon.


----------



## Diamond75

I finally wore my hair as a co-wash-n-go while on vacation in Hawaii. I really didn't have a choice as my hair frizzed up 1 day after I got there.

When I got back, I went to a dominican shop to get a blowout, as I didn't have the energy to do that myself. The stylist asked when was the last time I had a BKT and I told her and she said it (my wet hair) wasn't straight enough. Prior to her saying that,I thought I would go to them to have my next BKT, but now I'm not so sure. I don't want my natural kinky hair to be straight like a relaxer when wet, I'm ok with it like that when dry, but fearful of how it would turn out.

If the BKT makes my hair too straight, do you think I would be able to use a regular shampoo to help bring my curl back?


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

I took down my sew-in today and did a Henna/indigo treament followed by a protein and DC treatment. Hopefully my bkt will be here tomorrow. Do I need to do anything else beforehand? I am natural. Thanks/


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

sgmom2 said:


> I took down my sew-in today and did a Henna/indigo treament followed by a protein and DC treatment. Hopefully my bkt will be here tomorrow. Do I need to do anything else beforehand? I am natural. Thanks/


 
 Any advice? I so don't wanna mess this up!


----------



## Dak

Do you have an application brush, bowl & comb?  A plan to do this in a very well ventilated area?  Lots of uninterrupted time & patience?  If you have lots of hair, finger protectors for your hands are nice, hair gets really hot when flat ironing at 390 plus.


----------



## Dak

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'd like to hear from ladies with fine hair.
> Anyone else with fine hair having success or issues?




I know you asked this question a while ago, but I've been meaning to share my experience.

I also have very fine hair.  I've done 3 BKT's now, and have found that the amount of heat used makes a big difference. My hair does not need anything higher than 410 degrees, anything higher than that and my hair just turns out too flat.  The better the flat iron, the better the results, IMO.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Dak said:


> Do you have an application brush, bowl & comb? A plan to do this in a very well ventilated area? Lots of uninterrupted time & patience? If you have lots of hair, finger protectors for your hands are nice, hair gets really hot when flat ironing at 390 plus.


 
Thanks Dak! I didn't have the bowl and brush! My hair is also fine so thanks for that advice too. I have a CHI and a FHI flat iron, also an Ed HArdy ionic dryer so I think I am good in that area.


----------



## lili411

Hello ladies,

I'm dying to get a BKT but I'm still a bit concerned about heat damage...has anyone tried to use sabino moisture block after the BKT blow dry step to prevent heat damage from the flat iron?


----------



## Dak

Lili411, that final flat iron is what really bonds the BKT to your hair, so adding anything else would mess up that process.  Just don't use the full 450 degrees, see how your hair does with less heat.  

HijabiFlygirl posted that great link from http://www.izunami.com/BKT.aspx, which spells it out more.


----------



## 4mia

hi ladies, i posted about this product, has anyone heard of it? I know its not exactly what you guys get but this seems like it could be a could weekly tx.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=460518&highlight=one+only+brazilian+tech+keratin


----------



## Dove56

Hey ladies,

There's a salon in Oregon that specializes in BKT's and they have good before and after photos. I found their link on Facebook and read that they prefer to use Global Keratin 4%. 

I had EXCELLENT results with Global Keratin 2% but the fumes were very strong. In retrospect, since that was my first treatment (I did it myself) I think I used WAY too much and that caused strong fumes. I am going to give Global 2% another shot next weekend on my 1 year BKT anniversity (4/17). 

Here's the Facebook link of the brands the salon uses and prefers:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=47010564510#!/group.php?v=wall&gid=47010564510

www.unsprung.net

You can read about their BKT preference in the "Discussions" section on FB


----------



## MarieB

Veejee,
That's actually where I got my first BKT done. Back then, they were using the Marcia Teixeira BKT, but the girl who did my hair did a great job, and I was thrilled with the results. Of course, I do my own now, but anyone in the area who's curious could do a lot worse than checking unsprung salon out.


----------



## lilikoi

sipp100 said:


> The not-so-good news is that it may be a minute before your texture returns. Mine returned (kinda) after 14-16 washes (4 weeks). I did another BKT 3 weeks ago and my hair was straighter than ever. I rinsed my hair with baking soda this morning, and more of the new growth texture returned. YAY! BUT, *the texture of my previously texlaxed hair is still bone straight. I'm talking BONE SKRAIT*.



How does the straight BKT hair compare to bone-straight relaxed hair? For example, after air drying, would you say it has more body? Also, you posted this info a while ago, has anything changed since then? TIA


----------



## Ediese

Hi ladies!

I just got the treatment on Friday, and had a few questions.

I'm a little concerned that when I wash on Wednesday that all my curls won't revert because of the amount of heat that was used. We started out at 400degrees, but for some reason it wasn't really straightening my hair well. The stylist upped it to 450, and did about 5-6 passes.

I colored my hair with a permanent jet black color the night before. I think I had a reaction to the treatment because some parts of my hair is noticeably lighter (light red/brown color). Anyone know what could have caused this? I got the Marcia Texeira treatment and it did say that it was safe to use a permanent color prior to the treatment.

Also, I'm having a hard time not being able to do anything to my hair. When I woke up the next morning, it was really frizzy. As the day went on, it kept getting bigger (since I'm natural). I thought this was suppose to help against reversion. Is that not accurate? What are you ladies doing in the 4 day wait period? I know he said I needed to use the flat iron to straighten it if there were any dents, but I'm a little worried about using any type of heat again esp. if I can't use a heat protectant.


----------



## Dove56

lilikoi said:


> How does the straight BKT hair compare to bone-straight relaxed hair? For example, after air drying, would you say it has more body? Also, you posted this info a while ago, has anything changed since then? TIA



My natural hair (10 months post) gets bone straight with BKT right out the shower. The bkt'd hair is stronger, thicker, smoother and more shiny. It air dries much smoother too. I can't wait to have a head full of "natural" BKT'D hair..lol.


----------



## soulfusion

Yeah, I love my BKT'd new growth, but the BKT'd relaxed hair is a bit too flat for me too.  However, a month or so out, it's getting better.  I'm about 2.5 months post relaxer, and there is NO.WAY I would be able to detangle and style my hair without a lot of breakage were it not for the BKT.  When I figure out exactly how to "manage" the treatment, I think this is going to be a great thing!


----------



## Dove56

Ediese, 

It is possible, but not likely, that your hair will not revert back. It mostly seems to be based on the texture and especially the strand density; probably the strand density more than anything.  For example, my mom is a 4a/4b with very, very, fine hair but her hair got bone straight, relaxer straight, after her first treatment on her new growth. 

My hair that was color-treated, bleached last August then covered with black dye 3 weeks later, also gets a red/brown tone to it but it's only the colored treated hair (about 30% of the top layer).  I have about 5 inches of new growth 3 1/2 of it has no bleach, nothing, just my natural black colored hair with a BKT and the color is not altered at all by the BKT. 

I'm not sure why your hair is frizzy, THAT is baffling to me, but I suspect it has something to do with that permanent hair color and dryness from all the heat at that high temperature.  Once that treatment is out of your hair buy some Kenra moisturizing conditioner (if you don't already own some) and deep condition, WITH HEAT, for about an hour.  Your hair should *NOT* be frizzy with the treatment still present in your hair. Your hair, at worse, with the treatment still present might be a little dull and coated if the stylist used a little bit too much but it shouldn't be frizzy.

Also, since you love your curls I would forgeo the strong formeldahyde based treatments and stick  with Coppola. Your hair will revert right back to it's natural texture and be a little more shiney and frizz-free when curly.  Marcia Teixtera can get 4b kanky curls bone straight so it's nothing to play with!

BTW, 

You can see the my Global Keratin 2% tx from last April and the Coppola Keratin done at Ulta in my Fotki. My hair still had wave/curl with the Coppola.


----------



## Minty

Ediese - my first reaction is that too much was done. 

I assume when you colored your hair black you used a box kit. I am totally against box kits personally, but because you then got BKT, I can't say where the problem is exactly. 

Color or Keratin Treatment

Did you use Marcia Advanced (which you would wash out after an hour) or is it a 2 day formula like Chocolate? 

If your hair became frizzy, I would simply blow dry it straight. 

Heat protectant is not your key here either as the keratin is coating the hair strand as it is, you should not require hair damaging high heat temperature of the flat iron. A blow out should be enough to accomplish straight hair.

Keratin is wonderful, and yet it, like every other product, it reacts differently for different hair types. The results it gives one person is not guaranteed for the next. 

In addition, because you received your service from a salon, you should return to the salon and voice your particular concerns with them, both the hair color change, as well as the frizzing. They should be able to assist you in coming up with a long term care solution until your next treatment. 


Back to the color briefly. Did you use a jet black color, or a brown black? Do you know what your dominate underlying color is - most likely red. If you used a black color whose base tone is not green, your red undertone would not be canceled out leading to the red of your natural color to become prevalent. 

If you used a permanent color, please do not attempt to correct the color by using another permanent color - you can lose your hair. You can tone it down a bit with a color deposit shampoo like John Frieda Brunette.


----------



## Minty

After re-reading your post:

Ediese: you can't do anything to your hair for the wait period except wear your hair straight, and removing any frizz, or bends that occur in your hair during that period. 

This also includes night time. It should not be pinned or wrapped or bunned.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

My hair is also very fine so I should not use every high heat since I want my texture to revert?


----------



## Minty

please read my previous post on keratin and heat from the Izunami website


----------



## Dak

Ediese said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Also, I'm having a hard time not being able to do anything to my hair. When I woke up the next morning, it was really frizzy. As the day went on, it kept getting bigger (since I'm natural). I thought this was suppose to help against reversion. Is that not accurate? What are you ladies doing in the 4 day wait period? I know he said I needed to use the flat iron to straighten it if there were any dents, but I'm a little worried about using any type of heat again esp. if I can't use a heat protectant.



Ediese, I always color my hair right before do the BKT treatment.  I do notice a little color difference, I've always thought that it was because my hair was straighter & that light reflects differently on straighter hair.  Who knows?

Being frizzy the day after does make me wonder too.  Sorry, but do you sweat when you sleep?  That might be the reason, though my first thought was that the stylist didn't use enough product on your hair for it to get coated.  You do look like you have a lot of hair  maybe they were too lighthanded with the product?

BTW, now that the treatment is done, it's fine to use a heat protectant.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to do a BKT on my roots with a lower temp and see how it turns out. I don't want to wait the 72 hours required by Global because I'm working out daily and don't want to stop.

I have the OK Keratin wash next day formula... I don't see much posted about results with that product.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Veejee said:


> My natural hair (10 months post) gets bone straight with BKT right out the shower. The bkt'd hair is stronger, thicker, smoother and more shiny. It air dries much smoother too. I can't wait to have a head full of "natural" BKT'D hair..lol.


I 2nd, 3rd and 4th this statement. I want a full head of BKTed natural hair!! That's going to be the best of all worlds.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

I just got my softliss chocolate in the mail and it came with NO instructions!! How the heck am I supposed to know how to apply this stuff?


----------



## Dak

sgmom2 said:


> I just got my softliss chocolate in the mail and it came with NO instructions!! How the heck am I supposed to know how to apply this stuff?



It's on their website here:  http://www.softliss.com/carrito/ Look under kits. 

Wash hair with warm water and apply Soft-Liss Deep Wash Shampoo STEP 1 two to four times. Completely dry hair with a dryer, there is no need to use a brush. Use fingers or a comb to untangle. Divide hair into 4 parts. Separate each part where product will be applied, starting from the back. Pour enough volume reducer Soft-Liss Intelligent Brush STEP 2 into a plastic container. Once applied, hair should be damp with product. Apply volume reducer using gloves, with the help of a brush on all 4 parts of the hair as close to the scalp as possible without touching it, distributing it throughout the length. Comb hair thoroughly for 5 minutes to activate product. Wait 15 minutes and dry strands superficially. Divide the hair into 4 parts again and do thorough Blow Dry. Divide the hair once more into 4 parts and iron each part 5 to 6 times minimum, more if needed. The Blow Dry and Ironing steps are the secret to excellent results. After the complete application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3 massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^That was very kind of you, Dak.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Dak said:


> It's on their website here: http://www.softliss.com/carrito/ Look under kits.
> 
> Wash hair with warm water and apply Soft-Liss Deep Wash Shampoo STEP 1 two to four times. Completely dry hair with a dryer, there is no need to use a brush. Use fingers or a comb to untangle. Divide hair into 4 parts. Separate each part where product will be applied, starting from the back. Pour enough volume reducer Soft-Liss Intelligent Brush STEP 2 into a plastic container. Once applied, hair should be damp with product. Apply volume reducer using gloves, with the help of a brush on all 4 parts of the hair as close to the scalp as possible without touching it, distributing it throughout the length. Comb hair thoroughly for 5 minutes to activate product. Wait 15 minutes and dry strands superficially. Divide the hair into 4 parts again and do thorough Blow Dry. Divide the hair once more into 4 parts and iron each part 5 to 6 times minimum, more if needed. The Blow Dry and Ironing steps are the secret to excellent results. After the complete application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3 massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry


 

So sweet Dak!! Thanks girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ediese

Veejee said:


> Ediese,
> 
> It is possible, but not likely, that your hair will not revert back. It mostly seems to be based on the texture and especially the strand density; probably the strand density more than anything. For example, my mom is a 4a/4b with very, very, fine hair but her hair got bone straight, relaxer straight, after her first treatment on her new growth.
> 
> My hair that was color-treated, bleached last August then covered with black dye 3 weeks later, also gets a red/brown tone to it but it's only the colored treated hair (about 30% of the top layer). I have about 5 inches of new growth 3 1/2 of it has no bleach, nothing, just my natural black colored hair with a BKT and the color is not altered at all by the BKT.
> 
> I'm not sure why your hair is frizzy, THAT is baffling to me, but I suspect it has something to do with that permanent hair color and dryness from all the heat at that high temperature. Once that treatment is out of your hair buy some Kenra moisturizing conditioner (if you don't already own some) and deep condition, WITH HEAT, for about an hour. Your hair should *NOT* be frizzy with the treatment still present in your hair. Your hair, at worse, with the treatment still present might be a little dull and coated if the stylist used a little bit too much but it shouldn't be frizzy.
> 
> Also, since you love your curls I would forgeo the strong formeldahyde based treatments and stick with Coppola. Your hair will revert right back to it's natural texture and be a little more shiney and frizz-free when curly. Marcia Teixtera can get 4b kanky curls bone straight so it's nothing to play with!
> 
> BTW,
> 
> You can see the my Global Keratin 2% tx from last April and the Coppola Keratin done at Ulta in my Fotki. My hair still had wave/curl with the Coppola.


 


HijabiFlygirl said:


> Ediese - my first reaction is that too much was done.
> 
> I assume when you colored your hair black you used a box kit. I am totally against box kits personally, but because you then got BKT, I can't say where the problem is exactly.
> 
> Color or Keratin Treatment
> 
> Did you use Marcia Advanced (which you would wash out after an hour) or is it a 2 day formula like Chocolate?
> 
> If your hair became frizzy, I would simply blow dry it straight.
> 
> Heat protectant is not your key here either as the keratin is coating the hair strand as it is, you should not require hair damaging high heat temperature of the flat iron. A blow out should be enough to accomplish straight hair.
> 
> Keratin is wonderful, and yet it, like every other product, it reacts differently for different hair types. The results it gives one person is not guaranteed for the next.
> 
> In addition, because you received your service from a salon, you should return to the salon and voice your particular concerns with them, both the hair color change, as well as the frizzing. They should be able to assist you in coming up with a long term care solution until your next treatment.
> 
> 
> Back to the color briefly. Did you use a jet black color, or a brown black? Do you know what your dominate underlying color is - most likely red. If you used a black color whose base tone is not green, your red undertone would not be canceled out leading to the red of your natural color to become prevalent.
> 
> If you used a permanent color, please do not attempt to correct the color by using another permanent color - you can lose your hair. You can tone it down a bit with a color deposit shampoo like John Frieda Brunette.


 


Dak said:


> Ediese, I always color my hair right before do the BKT treatment. I do notice a little color difference, I've always thought that it was because my hair was straighter & that light reflects differently on straighter hair. Who knows?
> 
> Being frizzy the day after does make me wonder too. Sorry, but do you sweat when you sleep? That might be the reason, though my first thought was that the stylist didn't use enough product on your hair for it to get coated. You do look like you have a lot of hair  maybe they were too lighthanded with the product?
> 
> BTW, now that the treatment is done, it's fine to use a heat protectant.


 
Thanks so much for answering.  I do wonder if he didn't use a lot of the treatment. I washed it out last night. I got the chocolate/4 day advanced treatment. I was so nervous that my hair wouldn't curl back. lol It did in some areas, and in the areas where my texture was looser it didn't. I have more large waves in some areas too. 

If I brush my hair back in a ponytail, it gets really straight as if I have a relaxer. erplexed I don't have the pretty waves like I use to. I brushed my hair back, and put on my scarf hoping that it'd work, but it didn't. I did notice this morning that my hair was waving up like crazy when I slept with some conditioner overnight. I don't think I sweat in my sleep. It really was the weirdest thing. The straight hair got really poofy towards the end. I'm not going to straighten again for the duration of the treatment. 

The color that I used was the Loreal Feria Starry Night Bright Black permanent dye in the box. I've used it before with great success, so I'm not sure what happened. I'm not planning on messing with the color for a while. Thanks Veejee for the Kenra tip. After I washed with the Marcia Texeira shampoo and conditioner, it felt like my hair was clarified. It was really dry. I bought the Kenra conditioner from Ulta last night, and I applied some and twisted my hair up for the night. I washed it out this morning, and that dry feeling totally went away. It looked really good.

I'm not having any breakage issues, and apart from the light color and straight pieces in some areas, I'm liking the treatment. My hair seems stronger and it's kinda silky. The shrinkage/bulky frizz has gone away at least by 80%. By the time I finished taking my pics, my hair had already dried this morning. lol When it dries with no product, it's really soft and easy to comb through. That's a blessing because I could never do that prior to the treatment.

I'm hoping that my curls come back after the treatment wears off. I suspected that the areas of my head where I had a looser texture (crown), and heat damage (left nape) that it would make those sections straight. I was correct. I think I'll wait until the treatment fully wears off before I try again, and this time I'll try one with less formaldyhde (per Veejee). I think that'll definitely work better for me.  Thanks [email protected]!!


----------



## Minty

Ediese, I have noticed with KT - that after a few washes the texture of the hair looses that feeling - sort of like after the first few weeks post relaxer. 

Because your hair is different textures, they reacted differently and that explains the degree of straightness. My nape is easier to comb but in no way does it look relaxer straight with BKT - except after the very first wash. 

Thanks to Veejee's link to a salon that specializes in KT I found that they recommend Finese shampoo (my old line from back in the day). Check it out. Other ladies were using Organix coconut. - just make sure it doesn't have sodium chloride or sodium pca and you should be good. 

I'm glad its made your maintenance easier!!


----------



## NerdSauce

Hiya. I've bkt'd before (with DH) but due to some mistakes on my part it was kind of a disaster. (naked blow dry, hair in worse condition than i had thought to begin with.)

My hair is CURRENTLY in dang near perfect condition (ok, i need a trim) and I plan to prepare it via hardcore pampering for atleast two weeks before a BKT. I'm a type four natural.

I'm also bored, and would like a drastic, non permanent change. What thoughts do you guys have on back to back (like a week apart, maybe two weeks apart) BKTs for more drastic straightness? Do you think it would interfere too much with conditioning? I supposedly have more DH lying around, but i think I might switch to OK keratin (especially if i can't find my DH).

I want greater strength and flexibility for what will be a cowash, work out heavy summer..and less time spent detangling. I could get that with one BKT, but I'm thinking the second for the more drastic appearance reasons. With straighter hair I could actually start to wet bun/pin up already (mostly pin up for a while.) It would be easier for me to protect my ends.. What say you all?

Also much thanks to HijabiFlyGirl for that post on BKT and temperature! That probably could have saved me some trouble the first time around..


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Ok guys, I have applied the softliss at 410 degrees and now I am waiting the hour required. The last question I have is, can I skip that final blowdrying after the mask since I won't be wearing my hair straight? I wanted the treatment to help with ssk. Thanks again guys for walking me through this!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sgmom2 said:


> Ok guys, I have applied the softliss at 410 degrees and now I am waiting the hour required. The last question I have is, can I skip that final blowdrying after the mask since I won't be wearing my hair straight? I wanted the treatment to help with ssk. Thanks again guys for walking me through this!!



yes, you can skip it.


----------



## soulfusion

You're the second person I've heard of who didn't get directions and I got TWO sets.  Thank goodness they put them on the website.



sgmom2 said:


> I just got my softliss chocolate in the mail and it came with NO instructions!! How the heck am I supposed to know how to apply this stuff?


----------



## Minty

NerdSauce said:


> Hiya. I've bkt'd before (with DH) but due to some mistakes on my part it was kind of a disaster. (naked blow dry, hair in worse condition than i had thought to begin with.)
> 
> My hair is CURRENTLY in dang near perfect condition (ok, i need a trim) and I plan to prepare it via hardcore pampering for atleast two weeks before a BKT. I'm a type four natural.
> 
> I'm also bored, and would like a drastic, non permanent change. What thoughts do you guys have on back to back (like a week apart, maybe two weeks apart) BKTs for more drastic straightness? Do you think it would interfere too much with conditioning? I supposedly have more DH lying around, but i think I might switch to OK keratin (especially if i can't find my DH).
> 
> I want greater strength and flexibility for what will be a cowash, work out heavy summer..and less time spent detangling. I could get that with one BKT, but I'm thinking the second for the more drastic appearance reasons. With straighter hair I could actually start to wet bun/pin up already (mostly pin up for a while.) It would be easier for me to protect my ends.. What say you all?
> 
> Also much thanks to HijabiFlyGirl for that post on BKT and temperature! That probably could have saved me some trouble the first time around..



I can understand what you are looking for, I suppose the best advice I could give is do not expect "drastic straightness" for longer than one wash. 

I would also wait atleast 2 weeks to repeat the treatment (and I believe other ladies have noted this) 

Single strand knots. Please trim them as you see them "seek and destroy" Even on relaxed hair I S&D and am vigilant. I should have been more so the various times I've been natural or relaxed over the years. Traycee taught me that one! 

**My last advice would be not to go heavy on the trim when you first go back to BKT. S&D will help greatly. After that and a few treatments, I'd go for the trim. This way the gnarly ends won't appear so bad, and whoever trims your hair will be able to give you a good dusting, without telling you you're hair is "damaged" and you need a "cut"


----------



## rafikichick92

Well, ladies, wish me luck! I'm about to start my treatment (Softliss) today!!!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Mine turned out nice and soft. It puffed up my curls versus defining them. I am happy. I am putting in yarn braids today.


----------



## MarieB

Good luck, rafi!
Glad you're happy with your results, sgmom!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Hibajiflygirl- Do you ever wear your hair out? You seem so knowlegeable, I bet it is healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Minty

Only at home or at a girlfriend's house. I don't wear it outside. Under the hijab I wear it cross wrapped (since I cut it) and a silk scarf. Most of my hijabs are not made of silk  my hair.


----------



## rafikichick92

I did it ladies!!!! It turned out great. I'm going for a badly needed trim and then I'll post some pics.


----------



## TexturedTresses

I'm going to a salon today to get my bkt done.  It is supposed to be raining today and I know I can't get it wet.  Will it mess up if I wrap it and and tie it down or can I not wrap it at all?


----------



## MarieB

I always wrap. As long as you don't use clips, you shouldn't need to flat iron.


----------



## TexturedTresses

Thanks for the quick response. I'm a little nervous. Is there anything I should look out for to know if she is doing something wrong.


----------



## Minty

I never wrap or use clips or pins.


----------



## hola_lo2002

Is it normal that I get better results with liquid keratin than QOD gold??


----------



## leona2025

Ok ladies I have a question which I'm sure has been answered. I have used DH twice and each time the hair was beautiful and shiny. Then about 3 weeks later I will experience a great deal of breakage. I can't tell if it's because the hair is dry, but I don't think it's protein sensitve because before BKT I used Apoghee 2 minute before every wash.

At this point I usually relax. I only do this process about every 3 or 4 months. This may strip away the BKT, but after doing this my relaxed hair looks way more shiny and and it stronger and doesn't break. I'm trying to see how can I cut out this period of breakage and how can I determine what is causing it? Could it be the brand? I'm done with my DH samples and I will be looking for something else, maybe, but I'm just scared that this 3 weeks of breakage will effect the overall health of my hair.


----------



## Lebiya

sgmom2 said:


> I just got my softliss chocolate in the mail and it came with NO instructions!! How the heck am I supposed to know how to apply this stuff?


 


Dak said:


> It's on their website here: http://www.softliss.com/carrito/ Look under kits.
> 
> Wash hair with warm water and apply Soft-Liss Deep Wash Shampoo STEP 1 two to four times. Completely dry hair with a dryer, there is no need to use a brush. Use fingers or a comb to untangle. Divide hair into 4 parts. Separate each part where product will be applied, starting from the back. Pour enough volume reducer Soft-Liss Intelligent Brush STEP 2 into a plastic container. Once applied, hair should be damp with product. Apply volume reducer using gloves, with the help of a brush on all 4 parts of the hair as close to the scalp as possible without touching it, distributing it throughout the length. Comb hair thoroughly for 5 minutes to activate product. Wait 15 minutes and dry strands superficially. Divide the hair into 4 parts again and do thorough Blow Dry. Divide the hair once more into 4 parts and iron each part 5 to 6 times minimum, more if needed. The Blow Dry and Ironing steps are the secret to excellent results. After the complete application process, wait 1 hour and wash hair with cold water. Apply the Soft-Liss Nurturing Mask STEP 3 massaging each strand for at least 5 minutes. Wash hair again with cold water, and Blow Dry


 
Are these the instructions for the Chocolate kit?

Where are these instructions on their website?.. I can't seem to find it when I click on the link and my kit didn’t come with any also. I called and the rep said he'd email me them but he didn’t. I tried doing the bkt based on instructions posted from other members and both times it failed, it just washed right out


----------



## Minty

Great question Leona25. I have read others experience this, and I too have had some level of breakage as well; however, I attributed it to the long stretch - they were long strand breaks. As you have noted, after relaxing, I have no breakage.

I was not able to determine if the breakage was from the stretch or the keratin treatment. 

anyone else?


----------



## MsRR

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to do a BKT on my roots with a lower temp and see how it turns out. I don't want to wait the 72 hours required by Global because I'm working out daily and don't want to stop.
> 
> I have the OK Keratin wash next day formula... I don't see much posted about results with that product.


Have you bkt your roots yet?  If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## caringangel

Has anyone heard that softliss is like using a texturizer?


----------



## me-T

leona, from what i understand, DH isn't the most protective. when i read that, i immediately looked for another brand.


----------



## me-T

5th app update!(WARNING: long read)
this go-round was AWE! SOME! i was able to do it tuesday evening/night so that my 1st wash would be on a regular wash day.

i forced myself to steam for about 45min-1 hour, clarified once, then used loreal everpure smooth shampoo (spiked w/ qod poo). blowdried just to "a little over dampness" and applied. because i'm losing bulk, the whole process was a lot faster

after the blowdry, i had lots of movement, which i really didn't have the last app w/ qod. now the flat iron-that's when the magic started. 4 root taps & 3 full passes with my izunami on 380-somethin (you can't really tell what temp you're using. but i know it wasn't 400) had my hair hot to the touch. i thought about doin one more pass, but if it's already burnin my fingers, i feel like i'd risk heat damage.

afterwards, my hair was not dry like last time, the smoothness? omg. even the disobedient area in the middle smoothed way out. it moved so freakin much. all the relaxed hair at the bottom got type 1 straight
the next morning though, i noticed a little reversion at the roots from sweating my wrap. wasn't a big deal though.

the first wash? omg yall. i rinsed my hair 5 minutes before i could feel a curl! i was like don't get me all excited! when i did feel the waves, they were SOOO much looser. did an oil rinse (with a lil too much oil i think) followed by french perm stabilizer (which i still don't know if i should be using) and when i plaited my hair while still wet, my pic just glided right on thru. lost about 5 hairs in the whole process. airdried, the 1st 2/3 inches look puffy, but they're so soft. my kitchen looks like i did the scarf method on it.

Now for the pics. i know this post was long, but i'm beyond satisfied. might stick with qod after all


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> 5th app update!(WARNING: long read)
> this go-round was AWE! SOME! i was able to do it tuesday evening/night so that my 1st wash would be on a regular wash day.
> 
> i forced myself to steam for about 45min-1 hour, clarified once, then used loreal everpure smooth shampoo (spiked w/ qod poo). blowdried just to "a little over dampness" and applied. because i'm losing bulk, the whole process was a lot faster
> 
> after the blowdry, i had lots of movement, which i really didn't have the last app w/ qod. now the flat iron-that's when the magic started. 4 root taps & 3 full passes with my izunami on 380-somethin (you can't really tell what temp you're using. but i know it wasn't 400) had my hair hot to the touch. i thought about doin one more pass, but if it's already burnin my fingers, i feel like i'd risk heat damage.
> 
> afterwards, my hair was not dry like last time, the smoothness? omg. even the disobedient area in the middle smoothed way out. it moved so freakin much. all the relaxed hair at the bottom got type 1 straight
> the next morning though, i noticed a little reversion at the roots from sweating my wrap. wasn't a big deal though.
> 
> the first wash? omg yall. i rinsed my hair 5 minutes before i could feel a curl! i was like don't get me all excited! when i did feel the waves, they were SOOO much looser. did an oil rinse (with a lil too much oil i think) followed by french perm stabilizer (which i still don't know if i should be using) and when i plaited my hair while still wet, my pic just glided right on thru. lost about 5 hairs in the whole process. airdried, the 1st 2/3 inches look puffy, but they're so soft. my kitchen looks like i did the scarf method on it.
> 
> Now for the pics. i know this post was long, but i'm beyond satisfied. might stick with qod after all



Wow your hair looks great!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MsRR said:


> Have you bkt your roots yet? If so, how did it turn out?


I decided not to BKT my roots just yet.

One reason is that I'm using a medicated shampoo that has sodium in it so it would be a waste of BKT.

The other reason is that I'm working out almost every day until late July, which is when I will attend my High School reunion. I made the executive decision to focus on my body rather than my hair (styling wise) over the next 3 months so I'll be wearing protective styling every day until then (I'm also growing out my relaxed ends. I won't be doing a BKT until mid-June at the earlist because of my intense sweaty workouts and medicated shampoo use. 

I'll be lurking in this thread in the meantime!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

leona2025 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question which I'm sure has been answered. I have used DH twice and each time the hair was beautiful and shiny. Then about 3 weeks later I will experience a great deal of breakage. I can't tell if it's because the hair is dry, but I don't think it's protein sensitve because before BKT I used Apoghee 2 minute before every wash.
> 
> At this point I usually relax. I only do this process about every 3 or 4 months. This may strip away the BKT, but after doing this my relaxed hair looks way more shiny and and it stronger and doesn't break. I'm trying to see how can I cut out this period of breakage and how can I determine what is causing it? Could it be the brand? I'm done with my DH samples and I will be looking for something else, maybe, but I'm just scared that this 3 weeks of breakage will effect the overall health of my hair.


DH caused me a great deal of breakage, I would not recommend anyone use it and I certainly will not use it again myself. That was my experience.  I was about 7 months post when I used it. I'm not sure how it works on 100% natural hair but I had breakage at the line of demarcation when I used DH.


----------



## donewit-it

caringangel said:


> Has anyone heard that softliss is like using a texturizer?


 
Not sure how to answer this.

But it's been my experience that my natural curls are looser, but my hair is still nappy.

I don't know.

I wouldn't define it as a texturizer though.


----------



## Minty

Me-T! Chile I got a little shiver with all that swanging hair...Wonderful That Izunami ain't no joke - all hair lay DOWN!.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Me-T! Chile I got a little shiver with all that swanging hair...Wonderful That Izunami ain't no joke - all hair lay DOWN!.


Does this mean I need to chuck the Babyliss and get the Izunami flat iron?? Dag nabbit!!


----------



## me-T

AtlantaJJ said:


> Does this mean I need to chuck the Babyliss and get the Izunami flat iron?? Dag nabbit!!


 
chuck it! chuck it!:hardslap: lol!


----------



## Minty

Yup. Let me tell you, a girl walked up to me while I was doing someone's hair and said "can I use your flat iron for my bangs - just right here" and she showed me. I said sure, but I was working on a client. I put the iron down and that chick had the nerve to REACH for my BABY, and pick it up. I looked at her like I was going to chop her. I said "oh no, don't do that! I will do it for you" 

Honey touching somebody's flatiron is a very personal experience. That girl almost pulled back a nub messing my Izunami. 

The other girl behind busted out laughing at me, she said "that girl don't know 'bout you D" sho' didn't.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

What is DH?


----------



## Dak

sgmom2 said:


> What is DH?



Dream Hair.  I have to agree with it not being as strengthening as other BKT's.  I just did my hair a little bit ago with it and am contemplating doing it again with QOD.


----------



## me-T

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yup. Let me tell you, a girl walked up to me while I was doing someone's hair and said "can I use your flat iron for my bangs - just right here" and she showed me. I said sure, but I was working on a client. I put the iron down and that chick had the nerve to REACH for my BABY, and pick it up. I looked at her like I was going to chop her. I said "oh no, don't do that! I will do it for you"
> 
> Honey touching somebody's flatiron is a very personal experience. That girl almost pulled back a nub messing my Izunami.
> 
> The other girl behind busted out laughing at me, she said "that girl don't know 'bout you D" sho' didn't.


 
she could not be serious. rollin up on somebody then grabbin their flat iron?? first chivalry died, now manners are in a coma


----------



## Muse

Hey ladies! I have decided to drop out of the Keratin Klub (lol). I will not be continuing to do the BKT. I am trying out something different that I feel is a better fit for my hair. I purchased 4 oz of Marcia Teixia Chocolate from Miss Bossy that I was going to use for my next treatment but never did. It comes in 2 separate bottles (because I ordered 2 oz on 2 separate occassion from her). Anyway I thought I'd offer it for sale to you ladies here before putting it up in the exchange forum. I am selling for $40 shipping included. PM me if you are interested. *SOLD* Thanks and good luck to you all.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I also stopped doing treatments.   I'm going to work on the curls for now.


I have global 4% that I will sell for $15 an ounce.  If you get 4 ounces or more I'll make it $12 per ounce.
AND take your pick: free priority mail shipping OR  free sample of the global bkt poo and cond.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

lwilliams1922 said:


> I also stopped doing treatments. I'm going to work on the curls for now.
> 
> 
> I have global 4% that I will sell for $15 an ounce. If you get 4 ounces or more I'll make it $12 per ounce.
> AND take your pick: free priority mail shipping OR free sample of the global bkt poo and cond.


 

May I ask why you have decided to stop your treatments?


----------



## lilikoi

Muse said:


> Hey ladies! I have decided to drop out of the Keratin Klub (lol). I will not be continuing to do the BKT.* I am trying out something different that I feel is a better fit for my hair*. I purchased 4 oz of Marcia Teixia Chocolate from Miss Bossy that I was going to use for my next treatment but never did. It comes in 2 separate bottles (because I ordered 2 oz on 2 separate occassion from her). Anyway I thought I'd offer it for sale to you ladies here before putting it up in the exchange forum. I am selling for $40 shipping included. PM me if you are interested. Thanks and good luck to you all.



I'm interested!  Just PM'd you.
And regarding the bolded: Please share your "something different". You know we're all curious!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Mecca_Goddess said:


> May I ask why you have decided to stop your treatments?



I guess I decided to save time and money by learning to work with my curls.
The BKT got my natural 4a hair straight but 99% of the time I just put it in a bun anyway.

having 3 kids a twist out fits in more with life right now.


----------



## Minty

I just did another KT application today - Marcia Advanced. 
I am 2 weeks post. This time I did a pre-shampoo treatment for 1 day (out of laziness and being too tired to complete the entire process) using Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express, then this morning went through the keratin application - clarifying poo and keratin followed by a rinse out 1 hour later and blow out. 

beautiful results, and the hair is super silky.


----------



## me-T

just out of curiosity... is there a limit to the "no time limit" thing? say i clarified and applied at night, but went to sleep and finished the next day? would that be pushing it?


----------



## Minty

that's a good question. I definitely wouldn't sleep with a low form. formula, no. I wouldn't sleep in any because of scalp irritation. You're basically bagging Bkt. At least blowdry first.


----------



## texasqt

Hey everyone! Just jumping in to say that I washed with the new sulfate-free Keracare Shampoo and it worked will with my BKT hair.  Clean hair and scalp without stripping the treatment.  I put down my old Keracare because of the sodium and began using Hair One.  While Hair One was good, I'm glad to be back with Keracare!!!


----------



## Dove56

texasqt said:


> Hey everyone! Just jumping in to say that I washed with the new sulfate-free Keracare Shampoo and it worked will with my BKT hair.  Clean hair and scalp without stripping the treatment.  I put down my old Keracare because of the sodium and began using Hair One.  While Hair One was good, I'm glad to be back with Keracare!!!



Texasqt, 

I LOVE the new sulfate-free Keracare Shampoo.  I bought a bottle about 2 months ago from Ulta and I haven't looked back.  That shampooo makes my hair feel so soft and moisturized. It's definitely a keeper for my BKT'd hair.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Veejee said:


> Texasqt,
> 
> I LOVE the new sulfate-free Keracare Shampoo.  I bought a bottle about 2 months ago from Ulta and I haven't looked back.  That shampooo makes my hair feel so soft and moisturized. It's definitely a keeper for my BKT'd hair.



Hmmmmm, seems reminiscent of CON Red label but without sulfates. I've been looking for replacement poo for CON red label since it was discontinued...


----------



## arosieworld

I'm freakin out! I bought my BKT from ebay and I thought I bought OK but its Brazillian chocolate care has ANYONE even used this stuff before? HELP?! I was going to do my treatment today.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140401812704


----------



## arosieworld

bumping for help


----------



## me-T

never heard of that brand. clicked on the link and saw that the seller only has 1 star. and considering they gave you something other than what you paid, i'd give a bad review. have you talked to them already?


----------



## lilikoi

arosieworld said:


> bumping for help



I've never heard of that brand but found this on the web (http://www.lamasbeauty.com/talk/salon/messages/23836.html) . It's slightly reassuring.

_"From: moncherip (76.3.168.169)
Subject: Re: Brazilian Chocolate Care and G9 ionic cream
Date: April 13, 2010 at 5:38 pm PST

In Reply to: Brazilian Chocolate Care and G9 ionic cream posted by Angela on August 31, 2008 at 2:51 pm:

ok I too am looking to repurchase the chocolate care treatment. I have been using it for 5 years on my clients and it does all it says it will and more. contact me if you find it i have alwyas baught it from ebay."_

BTW, what are the ingredients listed? And remember to keep your flat iron temperature down! Good luck.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Are you ladies still using Dreamhair?
I went to their website and they only sell the large sizes ... which for my 1st BKT I'm not ok with dropping $225 with out knowing if I'll like it.

Do you ladies have a recommended seller on ebay or soemthing?


----------



## arosieworld

lilikoi said:


> I've never heard of that brand but found this on the web (http://www.lamasbeauty.com/talk/salon/messages/23836.html) . It's slightly reassuring.
> 
> _"From: moncherip (76.3.168.169)
> Subject: Re: Brazilian Chocolate Care and G9 ionic cream
> Date: April 13, 2010 at 5:38 pm PST
> 
> In Reply to: Brazilian Chocolate Care and G9 ionic cream posted by Angela on August 31, 2008 at 2:51 pm:
> 
> ok I too am looking to repurchase the chocolate care treatment. I have been using it for 5 years on my clients and it does all it says it will and more. contact me if you find it i have alwyas baught it from ebay."_
> 
> BTW, what are the ingredients listed? And remember to keep your flat iron temperature down! Good luck.


The list is:
theobroma Cacau (cocoa) Extract
Hydrolyzed Keratin
Dimethiconol
Phenyl Trimethicone
Gyceril Monoestearate
Sorbitol
Mineral Oils
Behentrimonium
Methosulfate
Citric Acid
Cetrimonium Chloride
Petrolatum Cetearyl Alcohol
Diazolidinyl Urea
Crysteine
Fragrance 
Water

When you say keep your flat iron temp down do you mean not to use it at 450? Will it still work?
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Minty

a temp of 380 on a high end "temp stabilized" type of flatiron should do the trick. Keratin seals in the hair at 325. I say use 380 because it is still under the "heat damage" range and you are assured the iron doesn't dip/spike while you are trying to seal in the keratin. 

You might be able to get away with 350, but please be sure to do at least 10-12 swipes - ESPECIALLY if you have unprocessed hair. Wouldn't want to waste your product.


----------



## arosieworld

HijabiFlygirl said:


> a temp of 380 on a high end "temp stabilized" type of flatiron should do the trick. Keratin seals in the hair at 325. I say use 380 because it is still under the "heat damage" range and you are assured the iron doesn't dip/spike while you are trying to seal in the keratin.
> 
> You might be able to get away with 350, but please be sure to do at least 10-12 swipes - ESPECIALLY if you have unprocessed hair. Wouldn't want to waste your product.



Thanks so much! I wish I had realized that earlier I bought a new flat iron that went to 450 just because everything seemed to say that.  oh well at lest its pink so i'll keep it


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm also going to stop doing BKTs in preparation of BCing sometime this summer...I need to let my hair fully revert..


----------



## lilikoi

arosieworld said:


> Thanks so much! I wish I had realized that earlier I bought a new flat iron that went to 450 just because everything seemed to say that.  oh well at lest its pink so i'll keep it



Yes-Follow H.Flygirl's advice. I had a very bad setback caused by the 450 degrees I used on my relaxed hair--not by the BKT itself (have since used it successfully using a lower temp.)

I hope your BKT turns out well.

And btw, those ingredients seem okay--Thanks for posting them!. My only concern is that we don't know what % formaldehyde it contains. Hope it's not too fumey.


----------



## arosieworld

lilikoi said:


> Yes-Follow H.Flygirl's advice. I had a very bad setback caused by the 450 degrees I used on my relaxed hair--not by the BKT itself (have since used it successfully using a lower temp.)
> 
> I hope your BKT turns out well.
> 
> And btw, those ingredients seem okay--Thanks for posting them!. My only concern is that we don't know what % formaldehyde it contains. Hope it's not too fumey.


it says its formaldehyde free


----------



## me-T

...still waiting on Muse to share her "something different"...


----------



## CoutureMe06

BUMPING!!

So is Copolla the best brand to use to loosen the curl?? I don't want my hair completely straight when I wash. I'm natural btw. I read through the thread and that's what I've picked up on. I am looking where I can buy this and will have my hair boy do this next week.

Any recs where I can get the stuff from???

If not Copolla to loosen curls, which one would you recommend??? TIA


----------



## Vintageglam

CoutureMe06 said:


> BUMPING!!
> 
> So is Copolla the best brand to use to loosen the curl?? I don't want my hair completely straight when I wash. I'm natural btw. I read through the thread and that's what I've picked up on. I am looking where I can buy this and will have my hair boy do this next week.
> 
> Any recs where I can get the stuff from???
> 
> If not Copolla to loosen curls, which one would you recommend??? TIA




Waiting on this information too....


----------



## lilikoi

CoutureMe06 said:


> BUMPING!!
> 
> So is Copolla the best brand to use to loosen the curl?? I don't want my hair completely straight when I wash. I'm natural btw. I read through the thread and that's what I've picked up on. I am looking where I can buy this and will have my hair boy do this next week.
> 
> Any recs where I can get the stuff from???
> 
> If not Copolla to loosen curls, which one would you recommend??? TIA





PositivelyRadiant said:


> Waiting on this information too....



It depends on you hair type and condition. 

In my experience (type 4b, some 4a around the nape, ears; relaxed ends, 6 months post) my hair ALWAYS reverts the second it comes in contact with water. I've used [email protected] [email protected], global 4%, and OK keratin. They've all perfomed similarly. Flat ironing results vary, but after shampooing they've all been very similar (softer roots, looser curls).  The results are somewhat cumulative, that is, my curls keep getting gradually looser with each application (2-4 weeks apart, depending on how busy I am). 

If you're natural, it's unlikely that you'll be straight (after the first shampoo) from treatment 1.  I can almost guarantee that you will revert to curly (though your texture will be slightly looser). But if you're texlaxed, dye your hair, etc, then it's possible to get straight out of the shower results from day 1).[*Texlaxed BKTers please chime in!*]

I just did a treatment today with Marcia Teixeira chocolate (Thanks, Muse!) but I haven't washed yet so, no comment until later this week:  I've learned that first day BKT reviews are meaningless: you' end up reviewing the flat ironing, not the treatment.

HTH


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> ...still waiting on Muse to share her "something different"...



Sorry Me-T, just saw this. I didn't want to take over the thread with that info and I'm still in the testing stages of using this treatment but so far I really like it!

http://www.crockettcompany.com./faq.html


----------



## MarieB

...and I'm waiting for arosieworld's results...


----------



## Dove56

CoutureMe06 said:


> BUMPING!!
> 
> So is Copolla the best brand to use to loosen the curl?? I don't want my hair completely straight when I wash. I'm natural btw. I read through the thread and that's what I've picked up on. I am looking where I can buy this and will have my hair boy do this next week.
> 
> Any recs where I can get the stuff from???
> 
> If not Copolla to loosen curls, which one would you recommend??? TIA



I have a 4oz bottle that is unused I'll sell to you. I wanted bone straight results and although I did like Coppola I wanted my hair straighter so I never used it after I placed my order (Had Coppola done at Ulta - had already ordered the bottle but didn't want to do it myself). erplexed

BTW, you can check out my Coppola results in my Fotki.


----------



## Vintageglam

Where are you ladies getting your softliss from.  I am a little reluctant to buy from eBay esp with the crazy shipping charges to the UK.

Any LHCF BKT'ers have some softliss strawberry they want to sell (with masque etc) - would be greatly appreciated !  

TIA


----------



## me-T

Muse said:


> Sorry Me-T, just saw this. I didn't want to take over the thread with that info and I'm still in the testing stages of using this treatment but so far I really like it!
> 
> http://www.crockettcompany.com./faq.html


 
if it's anything like naturalaxer, don't even bother. i tried it when i was natural and it only softened my texture a lil bit,which made me mad 'cause the after pics showed them with straight hair

just looked: yep it's just like what i used. i have pics in the natural folder of my fotki. you can't even see a diff. i tried overlapping, leaving it on for a longer time, still no straightness.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Ladies I did an Encanto BKT treatment... 
Here's the thread!


----------



## me-T

MissMeWithThatIsh said:


> Ladies I did an Encanto BKT treatment...
> Here's the thread!


 that's a fire @ss red! how's the body and bounce?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

me-T said:


> that's a fire @ss red! how's the body and bounce?



thank you!!

There's so much swang... 

when I did the first go round, it was full and thick like a regular, non-BKT flat iron. I wasn't convinced, and then left it alone for the rest of the day and had a big body lioness look by last night -- like in the first pics...

When I washed it out, and repeated the process, I took care to listen and it was really swingy and had great sheen. 

I purchased this.... 


I'll be trying it when it comes in and I will be going to the salon for a blowout and trim.


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> if it's anything like naturalaxer, don't even bother. i tried it when i was natural and it only softened my texture a lil bit,which made me mad 'cause the after pics showed them with straight hair
> 
> just looked: yep it's just like what i used. i have pics in the natural folder of my fotki. you can't even see a diff. i tried overlapping, leaving it on for a longer time, still no straightness.



I've already tried the New Options brand and it really does work. It basically gave me the same results as BKT without the heat. Not bone straight hair but looser curl pattern. To get straight hair you have to use heat (this brand states that) but the straight hair, if flat ironed, is suppose to last longer without reversion until you wash.


----------



## me-T

nah i dont want to use heat to get straight hair. i want it to be straight all the time


----------



## Muse

me-T said:


> nah i dont want to use heat to get straight hair. i want it to be straight all the time



Do you get straight hair out of the shower with BKT? I have never been able to achieve that but that is what I was going for when I first started doing BKTs. I am a 4b though so maybe that was just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## me-T

not yet. it takes a while. i'm thinking of doing my treatments every month now instead of 8wks to speed up the process. fighting with 2 textures is gettin the best of me.


----------



## dany06

I did encanto about 3 weeks ago on my hair and my aunt's. I know it kinda gross but I haven't washed my hair since then. I've been so busy with finals and such, but I'll be washing my hair Friday.

The treatment is sooooo different than the others I've tried. It involves other steps that most 1 hour treatments do not entail. The treatment itself is very liquidy. The conditioner reminds me of the softliss treatment (not neutralizer). The shampoo is not clarifying at all. It doesn't strip the hair and will not clean a very dirty scalp. Its very moisturizing and detangling though. I love the shampoo.

I tried a test piece of hair about 2 weeks before doing it all over my head. My hair is texlaxed and pretty curly. On my test strip the hair did not revert back to curly. It was straight but loss its brand new silky BKT look.  This weekend I will see what it looks like without straightening my head.

So far it gives me nice blow in the wind hair. My aunt has washed her hair since then and says that her hair has stayed pretty straight. She did mention that even though its not frizzy her hair is now back to looking like relaxed hair.  

Overall, it seems to be a good product. I love love love the price, but I dont think that its strong enough. I want slick hair that lasts.  I think that I might also try redoing it this weekend. As you guys know with progressive treatments the second application is better than the first.


----------



## dany06

Muse said:


> Do you get straight hair out of the shower with BKT? I have never been able to achieve that but that is what I was going for when I first started doing BKTs. I am a 4b though so maybe that was just wishful thinking on my part.


 

I was able to do this in certain sections of my hair in the past when I was natural. It only worked on a patch of hair in the back of my head that has very fine hair. Not in density but texture.  I did the treatment about 3 time in less than one month in that section. The hair was straight when wet and straight when dry. That was the time I was trying to get loose hair all over. That doesnt work because I have different texture throughout my whole head. 

So try doing the treatment every 15 days until you get the results you want. Most companies say to do that anyway although some recommend only doing that once.


----------



## SummerSolstice

im thinking about joining the BKT ministry...


----------



## Muse

dany06 said:


> I was able to do this in certain sections of my hair in the past when I was natural. It only worked on a patch of hair in the back of my head that has very fine hair. Not in density but texture.  I did the treatment about 3 time in less than one month in that section. The hair was straight when wet and straight when dry. That was the time I was trying to get loose hair all over. That doesnt work because I have different texture throughout my whole head.
> 
> *So try doing the treatment every 15 days* until you get the results you want. Most companies say to do that anyway although some recommend only doing that once.



Oh I'm done doing BKTs but I just come in here to see how everyone is doing (I still think it's a great process just not for me anymore). I was doing monthly treatments to loosen but that got me some wicked heat damage so I know my hair couldn't take every 15 days.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I just received my QOD gold. I have a few more questions... Since the shampoo strips the hair of everything...Is it pointless for me to do one last casia treatment 2 weeks before the bkt? will the shampoo strip it off?

Also since in the instruction it says to naked dry, in my case I will air dry, Is it possible for me to air dry my hair and use the banding technique? My natural hair is very course...(i'm not relaxed, I'm natural). For those not familiar with banding:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=254587&highlight=banding

I'm thinking of dividing my hair in small section, banding. and air drying the hair instead of a naked dry.  has anyone tried doing this instead of the naked dry?


----------



## lilikoi

BlackHairDiva said:


> I just received my QOD gold. I have a few more questions... Since the shampoo strips the hair of everything...Is it pointless for me to do one last casia treatment 2 weeks before the bkt? will the shampoo strip it off?
> 
> Also since in the instruction it says to naked dry, in my case I will air dry, Is it possible for me to air dry my hair and use the banding technique? My natural hair is very course...(i'm not relaxed, I'm natural). For those not familiar with banding:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=254587&highlight=banding
> 
> I'm thinking of dividing my hair in small section, banding. and air drying the hair instead of a naked dry.  has anyone tried doing this instead of the naked dry?



Don't know much about Henna but shampoo shouldn't just "strip". Any experts want to chime in?


regarding air drying: It should work fine. Salons blow-dry cause they don't have the time to wait. Your hair doesn't have to be straight at this point since your going to put product on. I sometimes wash and air dry the night before and do the treatment the nextday. 
*Just don't add any products to your hair!*
Good luck with your QOD!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

dany06 said:


> I did encanto about 3 weeks ago on my hair and my aunt's. I know it kinda gross but I haven't washed my hair since then. I've been so busy with finals and such, but I'll be washing my hair Friday.
> 
> *The treatment is sooooo different than the others I've tried. It involves other steps that most 1 hour treatments do not entail. The treatment itself is very liquidy. The conditioner reminds me of the softliss treatment (not neutralizer). The shampoo is not clarifying at all. It doesn't strip the hair and will not clean a very dirty scalp. Its very moisturizing and detangling though. I love the shampoo.*
> 
> I tried a test piece of hair about 2 weeks before doing it all over my head. My hair is texlaxed and pretty curly. On my test strip the hair did not revert back to curly. It was straight but loss its brand new silky BKT look.  This weekend I will see what it looks like without straightening my head.
> 
> *So far it gives me nice blow in the wind hair. *My aunt has washed her hair since then and says that her hair has stayed pretty straight. She did mention that even though its not frizzy her hair is now back to looking like relaxed hair.
> 
> Overall, it seems to be a good product. I love love love the price, but I dont think that its strong enough. I want slick hair that lasts.  I think that I might also try redoing it this weekend. As you guys know with progressive treatments the second application is better than the first.



@ the bolded!!! 

Yes Yes Yes

And to add, I added MORE because I wasn't sure I added enough to my hair ... it was very liquidy!

I just came from the beach. The weather is humid and windy and it may rain. My hair's just a swinging and blowing in the wind... my color is popping and I'm tooootally not experiencing any reversion. My hair gets a lot of volume as the day goes by... but that's about it.


----------



## foxee

Well I finally took the plunge.  I ordered my Encanto last night on Ebay and received an email that it shipped this morning.  How's that for service?

I'm glad to hear the product is liquidy.  DH was difficult for me to apply since it was so thick.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Make sure you become a fan on facebook and leave ur ebay name for a 5% refund


----------



## BlackHairDiva

MissMeWithThatIsh said:


> Make sure you become a fan on facebook and leave ur ebay name for a 5% refund




Which seller did you by encanto from? Is it good for 4a/4b naturals who want to have straight hair.


----------



## MarieB

Foodie said:


> im thinking about joining the BKT ministry...


 
Welcome to our cult...I mean club!  I know the BKT has done wonders for my hair (keeping it on my head being the main benefit for me).


----------



## BlackHairDiva

lilikoi said:


> Don't know much about Henna but shampoo shouldn't just "strip". Any experts want to chime in?
> 
> 
> regarding air drying: It should work fine. Salons blow-dry cause they don't have the time to wait. Your hair doesn't have to be straight at this point since your going to put product on. I sometimes wash and air dry the night before and do the treatment the nextday.
> *Just don't add any products to your hair!*
> Good luck with your QOD!




DID a strand test with QOD Gold..something is off! 

I tested on a small  amount of hair in the back of the head. I clarified once with the QOD shampoo then, Used tension/ banding method to air dry....then applied the keratin treatment and flat ironed about 4 timed on the strands. It was straight, soft , felt good and healthy. I went to bed and woke up this morning to see my small section completely reverted.perplexed

Can someone tell me how where I went wrong? sis I not use enough heat??
Or is it simply the wrong BKT for me?


----------



## me-T

did you sweat in your sleep? i had a little bit of reversion this last go round when i took my wrap down the next morning. i usually don't sweat, but i figured i must have


----------



## SummerSolstice

Hi ladies. After reading a lot about this thread, I'm going to go with the Soft-liss Chocolate.
I am around a 4a/4b coarse tangled with panel hilights... some of them are VERY blonde.
I am excited b/c the chocolate one can be rinsed after an hour. Did most of you guys wear your hair straight after your BKT or did you wear it curly? Its extremely hot (currently in AZ) and I have been doing wash n gos but my hair is getting so dry b/c I have less time with work and other stuff to cowash every 2 days. And its super dry down here! I was looking for a solution and I really think this is it. I just want stronger hair, looser curls (not stick straight), and less time for detangling. 
I have been using all Redken products which has helped but I am too through with this natural stuff and I don't want to go back to any chemicals. 
If you have similar hair shout me a holler. Some of you all's results really had me sprung. Looks great.


----------



## Muse

BlackHairDiva said:


> DID a strand test with QOD Gold..something is off!
> 
> I tested on a small  amount of hair in the back of the head. I clarified once with the QOD shampoo then, Used tension/ banding method to air dry....then *applied the keratin treatment and flat ironed* about 4 timed on the strands. It was straight, soft , felt good and healthy. I went to bed and woke up this morning to see my small section completely reverted.perplexed
> 
> Can someone tell me how where I went wrong? sis I not use enough heat??
> Or is it simply the wrong BKT for me?



You are suppose to blow dry again AFTER the keratin is applied and then flat iron. Also how high did you have the flat iron?


----------



## foxee

BlackHairDiva said:


> Which seller did you by encanto from? Is it good for 4a/4b naturals who want to have straight hair.



There is only one Encanto Ebay seller.  I am a 4b natural who will be trying Encanto sometime in the next few days.  I'll update you all with my results.  



BlackHairDiva said:


> Can someone tell me how where I went wrong? sis I not use enough heat??
> Or is it simply the wrong BKT for me?



How much heat did you use?


----------



## Love Always

I want to do another BKT really soon.  The first time around I got the Global brand in strawberry 2%.  The results didn't last long .  This time around I want to do the same brand but in chocolate with the 4%.  Does anyone know if there is a difference in results between the strawberry and chocolate?  I heard that the chocolate was better for highly textured hair...can someone please chime in.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Muse said:


> You are suppose to blow dry again AFTER the keratin is applied and then flat iron. Also how high did you have the flat iron?




Shortly after writing my post I blow dried the hair again and then Flat iron with more heat than i did last night. Ok, I'm completely blown away my hair is soft, straight, strong!! I'm speechless. The first time I only passed the flat iron twice on my hair. It was at192 degrees celcius. So I used another flat iron I had a side that is much hotter. I passed it 7 times on the hair strands. Amazing!!! I can't wait to do this on all my head!!! The shine,movement and bounce must me unreal!! Its a keeper.


----------



## SummerSolstice

well i just bought my chocolate softliss 8oz. thanks for this thread. I don't get on here very often but I will check back in when I do my bkt. I hope it will be here by wednesday at least


----------



## MISSBOSSY

Nisha619 said:


> I want to do another BKT really soon. The first time around I got the Global brand in strawberry 2%. The results didn't last long . This time around I want to do the same brand but in chocolate with the 4%. Does anyone know if there is a difference in results between the strawberry and chocolate? I heard that the chocolate was better for highly textured hair...can someone please chime in.


 
With Global, the only difference between chocolate and strawberry is the scent. The difference comes between the 2% and 4%. 4% provides more dramatic results on kinky/curly hair. The 2% is recommended for straight/wavy hair.


----------



## mstar

Hey ladies, I have a quick question about DH: It is a same-day rinse formula, right? 

I'm going to use my sample that I purchased from Fab to touch up my front hairline...it's starting to look a little rough (I'm wearing a full-head weave right now). Just need to know if I need to wait until tomorrow to rinse. TIA...

ETA: and I can _rinse_ it out, instead of shampooing it out, right? This will be my first time doing a BKT on myself.


----------



## MarieB

It's been a minute, but, as I recall, you can rinse DH an hour after you flat iron, and you don't have to shampoo, just rinse.


----------



## mstar

^^Thank you so much, Marie. Now I just need to remember where I stashed my DH sample...


----------



## dany06

Okay girls I dont think encanto is the way to go. It cant even get curly texlaxed hair straight. My hair is definitely no longer curly but its by no means straight. It looks like a mix of some straight, most kinky straight, and some still curly.  I now totally get what my aunt means about her now looks like relaxed hair again. To make matters worse, you cant even use semi perm dye on it even after 3 weeks. My aunt told me that her semi dye wouldn't take so I tried on my hair to make sure. I have the same prob. I love the price, but its not what Im looking for. This would probably work great for someone with fine naturally straight hair who wants to cut down on frizz.

 If I were to do BKTs monthly then I'd use a strong one every 4 months and use the encanto between those months. Thats the only way i would continue to by this product. Maybe doing it a second time will do better. 

I love the ease of one day treatments, but I might start trying more of those 3 day treatments if they are stronger. I've been looking at Sun Liss.  It seems promising.  It also comes in two strengths. Have any of you tried this brand yet? Also what are some really strong BKTs besides Global 4% and Marcia Texeria? I want to try sample sizes before purchasing a big bottle.


----------



## Nita81

I'm considering taking the plunge and purchasing Softliss. I just want to make sure that the kit for 96.00 comes with the Shampoo, BKT, and the conditioning mask.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

How is it going for the ladies doing the BKT at lower temps?  What temperatures are you using? 

This time around I will be careful with using the heat on my previously treated ends. My problems came with the heat, multiple treatments and my textlaxed length.  I am trimming the relaxed ends and will just do the BKT on my natural hair from now on.

From what I'm reading the wait 3 days before first wash formulas are still the most effective.


----------



## me-T

AtlantaJJ said:


> How is it going for the ladies doing the BKT at lower temps? What temperatures are you using?
> 
> This time around I will be careful with using the heat on my previously treated ends. My problems came with the heat, multiple treatments and my textlaxed length. I am trimming the relaxed ends and will just do the BKT on my natural hair from now on.
> 
> From what I'm reading the wait 3 days before first wash formulas are still the most effective.


 
  goin' good. i feel better about being able to use a lower temp w/ this iron- less heat damage


----------



## Nita81

me-T said:


> goin' good. i feel better about being able to use a lower temp w/ this iron- less heat damage



What temp are you using?


----------



## texasqt

Nita81 said:


> I'm considering taking the plunge and purchasing Softliss. I just want to make sure that the kit for 96.00 comes with the Shampoo, BKT, and the conditioning mask.



It does. Which version are you planning on getting?


----------



## foxee

*Re: Encanto Results*

I BKT'd my natural 4B hair with Encanto over the weekend.  There are 3 products included in the kit: shampoo, straightening product and then a post treatment.  As MissMeWithThatIsh previously mentioned, the post treatment conditioner is a lighter version of the straightening product that also contains formaldehyde.  

I washed my hair with the shampoo, applied the straightening product, blow dried my hair and flat ironed on Saturday.  The fumes didn't bother me until I blow dried my hair in the front and my eyes watered a little.  But other than that, I was fine.  I started late in the afternoon so I decided to complete the process the next day. 

On Sunday I washed my hair with the shampoo again, applied the post treatment, washed out around 50% per the instructions, blow dried and then flat ironed again.  I will say the post treatment conditioner makes a huge difference.  It made my hair much straighter and smoother.  

This was my first time using a Maxiglide that was gifted to me by another member (hey sis! ) and it worked very well.  The only drawback is it is on the bulky side and my right hand started to shake (!) about halfway through the flat ironing process.  For that reason my hair is not as straight as it could possibly be.  Overall I am extremely pleased with the results.  

As "MissMe" also mentioned the product is very liquidy but it made it that much easier for me to apply.  The application was much easier than DH.  I can't get over how soft my hair is - like silk.  As long as I don't see any problems over the next few weeks I will most definitely use Encanto again.

I'm attaching my pics.  My first pic is my hair out of plaits I had hidden under a halfwig (no product), and the others are after BKT.

Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## SummerSolstice

Nita81 said:


> I'm considering taking the plunge and purchasing Softliss. I just want to make sure that the kit for 96.00 comes with the Shampoo, BKT, and the conditioning mask.



I got mine in chocolate, with taxes and shipping it was a little more than 115 i think. Which type did u get?


----------



## me-T

Nita81 said:


> What temp are you using?


  you can't really  tell on the izunami, so i'm gonna say like 380...?...ish? not all the way up to 400, but close


----------



## me-T

round 6
1.clarified w/ qod poo
2. use half/half qod & elasta qp creme conditioning poo (new staple! )
3. final wash w/ eqp poo
4. air dried to about 75%-in 15 minutes! hadn't air dried that fast since i had a twa back in '06!  i probably should've dried a lil more, but i wanted to hurry up and get started (to hurry up and finish lol)
5. used a full 2 oz instead of the usual 1. i've been wondering if my hair is fully coated & protected
6. i've lost a lot of bulk, so i was able to blowdry in big chunks

the result was like relaxed hair that had been flat ironed w/ too much product-soft, but weighed down. i didn't need any oil this time either, cause it felt so conditioned. idk if it was 'cause it was a lil too damp, or using too much product. it doesn't feel filmy or coated though.
PiC tIme!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

How do you guys do the touch up? Do you just touch up the roots after 2 to 3 months or simply re-do the whole process again???


----------



## sithembile

Has anyone BKTd and then done a weave / braids soon after? I'm transitioning and I want to get a sew-in weave leaving some hair out in the front. I was thinking of BKTing again so that my hair, especially new growth, is more manageable and particularly to get smoothness in the left out hair. Do you think its a good idea?


----------



## dany06

sithembile said:


> Has anyone BKTd and then done a weave / braids soon after? I'm transitioning and I want to get a sew-in weave leaving some hair out in the front. I was thinking of BKTing again so that my hair, especially new growth, is more manageable and particularly to get smoothness in the left out hair. Do you think its a good idea?


 

 BKT your hair  prior to putting in a weave is a good idea. I just  think that you should  get the leave out done if you are using a treatment that requires more than one day to cure. If you have a one day treatment then doing the entire head should be okay. Also if you are applying this yourself, you could save more product by doing just your leave out.  Really the choice is up to you.


----------



## sithembile

Thanks dany, I think I will just BKT the leave out hair.


----------



## MarieB

BlackHairDiva said:


> How do you guys do the touch up? Do you just touch up the roots after 2 to 3 months or simply re-do the whole process again???


 
I apply heavier at the roots (with a tinting brush) and very lightly to the length (with my fingertips) because I just don't feel comfortable flat ironing at that heat without some kind of coverage.


----------



## texasqt

BlackHairDiva said:


> How do you guys do the touch up? Do you just touch up the roots after 2 to 3 months or simply re-do the whole process again???



For me, using the clarifying shampoo that comes with the Softliss kit strips the BKT completely.  I re-do the whole process.  Others skip the clarifying or simply shampoo with something not so harsh to then only touch up the roots.  You'll know what your hair needs when its time. Just be sure to pay attention and listen to what your hair tells you to do.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm confused as to what I did. I did my very first BKT in my hair. Keep in mind that my last touch up was november 2008. I've been natural ever since. In 2009, I started using Wen Fig and only used Hairveda product. Then towards August 20009 I started using Cassia ( neutral henna) in my hair. I'm not sure why but I have crazy volume. Not that much length gain....but massive volume. I checked my hair numerous time and yes it's straight... feels a bit heavier and way thicker than its ever been.

I thought the effect of cassia wears out? I haven't done since January at least.

Have ever gained thickness and then out of the blue no length? I'm a bit worried. I know I shouldn't just emphasize on length but its seems like I have been BSL forever. I can't seem to break that barrier easily. I want to be MBL.

HELP!!!


----------



## Nita81

Hey ladies I'm back. I purchased the chocolate kit. I applied it yesterday. My hair feels very soft and manageable. I hope it lasts for 3-4 mos. If so then it's a keeper. 

I plan to use Earthly Delights Tropical Rain shampoo. Unsure of my conditioner... I'm looking over my hair products to make sure they're no salt or low salt. So far I'm ok to use KBB hair milk, DB transitioning cream, and JBCO.

ETA: I used my flat iron on 410.


----------



## Nita81

texasqt said:


> For me, using the clarifying shampoo that comes with the Softliss kit strips the BKT completely.  I re-do the whole process.  Others skip the clarifying or simply shampoo with something not so harsh to then only touch up the roots.  You'll know what your hair needs when its time. Just be sure to pay attention and listen to what your hair tells you to do.



Oh no. Don't use the shampoo that comes with the kit for after care. It's a chelating type shampoo.


----------



## brownbean96

Hi Ladies, I've been thinking about the BKT treatment for quite sometime and wanted to start my research in this link.  Are there summary posts/sort of like cliff notes of the do's & don'ts best product to use, etc.?


----------



## me-T

Nita81 said:


> Oh no. Don't use the shampoo that comes with the kit for after care. It's a *chelating type* shampoo.


 

uh oh.... my elasta qp poo says it's "good for hard water areas"...do i have to chuck it?


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> uh oh.... my elasta qp poo says it's "good for hard water areas"...do i have to chuck it?


 
Check the ingredients; if sulfates and/or sodium chloride are high on the list, then probably.


----------



## me-T

MarieB said:


> Check the ingredients; if sulfates and/or sodium chloride are high on the list, then probably.


 
no sulfates or salts... lemme list the ing. real quick

water, cocoampho- carboxyproprionate, cocamide MEA, polyquaternium-10, glycool distearate, citric acid, dmdm hydantoin, fragrance & a buncha  fd&c colors


----------



## MarieB

Sounds safe enough to me; I wouldn't use it every day, but I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## texasqt

Nita81 said:


> Oh no. Don't use the shampoo that comes with the kit for after care. It's a chelating type shampoo.



 I don't use the Softliss shampoo for aftercare.  I only use it when reapplying the treatment every 8 weeks or so which is why I reapply the treatment to the entire length of my hair. BHD asked about doing touch-ups not aftercare.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome

Ladies, thank you for all of the great info.  I'm getting ready to do my first keratin treatment, Organic Thermo Fusion.  I know I need to blow dry a few times during the process.  All I have is a brush blow dryer, it's got a 2 inch barrel.  Should I buy a conventional blow dryer or will this be sufficient?


----------



## sheba1

A lot of us only blow dry once, with the treatment applied to towel dried hair.  Naturaltobe used a blowdryer brush/tool: http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/4th-bkt-done-all-on/blowdrying.html


----------



## cutenss

Hi sheba1, how are you   I have missed talking to you.  I hope you are doing well.


----------



## dany06

I guess its time for an update. Im on the fence with encanto. I didn't redo it yet. Im going to do it the day before my brother's graduation. So far this products just seems weird. It definitely lets you know that it is present, but its not doing its job. 

I washed my hair on Friday and just blowdried it. It went relatively straight but omg the humidity turned it so puffy. Regardless I used a very light spray leave-in/detangler/heat protectant. My hair was light and bouncy , but it just didn't have protection against humidity.  So today I rewashed my big puffyball and used a half quarter amount of GVP Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. I knew while blowdrying my hair that I had too much product on it. Its now limp and feels and looks productly, but that amount usually is perfect for me.

So now it seems that my hair gets weighed down easily and wont accept semi permanent dye. My hair is not frizz free and doesn't have a BKT shine. I do find that the product makes it much easier to straighten my hair and I can def tell its there when my hair is wet. It does straighten my hair some but with each wash my ends get curlier. It also wears off too quickly. I want to like this product, but I just dont know


----------



## sheba1

cutenss said:


> Hi sheba1, how are you   I have missed talking to you.  I hope you are doing well.



Hi Cutenss!  I have missed you much, my friend.  I am doing well!  Just been on an unofficial hair hiatus.

I miss you guys


----------



## foxee

dany06 said:


> I guess its time for an update. Im on the fence with encanto. I didn't redo it yet. Im going to do it the day before my brother's graduation. So far this products just seems weird. It definitely lets you know that it is present, but its not doing its job.
> 
> I washed my hair on Friday and just blowdried it. It went relatively straight but omg the humidity turned it so puffy. Regardless I used a very light spray leave-in/detangler/heat protectant. My hair was light and bouncy , but it just didn't have protection against humidity. So today I rewashed my big puffyball and used a half quarter amount of GVP Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. I knew while blowdrying my hair that I had too much product on it. Its now limp and feels and looks productly, but that amount usually is perfect for me.
> 
> So now it seems that my hair gets weighed down easily and wont accept semi permanent dye. My hair is not frizz free and doesn't have a BKT shine. I do find that the product makes it much easier to straighten my hair and I can def tell its there when my hair is wet. It does straighten my hair some but with each wash my ends get curlier. It also wears off too quickly. I want to like this product, but I just dont know




Thanks for the update Dany.  It's been 2 weeks since my Encanto treatment.  I cowashed last weekend and my hair feels pretty good.  I'm not wearing it straight - just pulled back.  It's definitely a bit puffy but I don't know if that's because I haven't straightened/BKT'd my natural hair since December or it's a the Encanto.  I haven't noticed any heat damage which of course is a good thing.

In a couple weeks I'll put Encanto to the ultimate test - Texas humidity.  I'll straighten again right before my Texas trip and see how it performs.  Of course I'll update you all with you results.


----------



## Diamond75

A question for those that have ordered QOD Gold from Ebay... when you received your order, was it from "Kera Infusion"?
TIA


----------



## MsRR

I ordered QOD Gold on Ebay from keratin4u


----------



## MsRR

I texlaxed my hair 5/20 with QP Elasta and will get a sew in back only and leaving out the front on Wed 5/26.  I want to henna and possibly bkt my hair that is left out.  Is this a good idea and should I henna before or after bkt and how long shold I wait before doing so?...thx..any help is appreciated.


----------



## beana

I just did my 5th treatment with QOD Gold...and so far i dont like it. I had to do a 1 inch trim  after blow drying and flat ironing on 410 at 4-5 passes. The final result was hair that looked blow dried without any moisture. I had high hopes for this brand but hey... 
Good news is:
nothing *bad* happened (outside of that unplanned trim)
My 5 weeks post new growth is straight
I'm glad i finally tried it after wanting it for months

I'll report in again after my first wash, maybe it takes a while to see good results. So far, DH seems to be the best BKT for my hair.


----------



## MarieB

sheba1 said:


> Hi Cutenss! I have missed you much, my friend. I am doing well! Just been on an unofficial hair hiatus.
> 
> I miss you guys


 
Good to see you, sheba! I've missed you!


----------



## sheba1

MarieB said:


> Good to see you, sheba! I've missed you!



Hiya MarieB!   I've missed you, too!  Your hair is looking lovely! 



MsRR said:


> I texlaxed my hair 5/20 with QP Elasta and will get a sew in back only and leaving out the front on Wed 5/26.  I want to henna and possibly bkt my hair that is left out.  Is this a good idea and should I henna before or after bkt and how long shold I wait before doing so?...thx..any help is appreciated.



I'm afraid henna and BKT do not mix, back to back this way.  You know how henna disrupts the moisture/protein balance and then you need moisture, moisture, moisture til your hair starts to really feel a certain way again?  Well, if you BKT right after henna it's like it locks it into that weird, out of balance state.

I love henna and I love BKT but they do not mix together.  I remember earlier in this thread Mystic suffered an unfortunate setback when she BKT'd after henna.


----------



## Vintageglam

sheba1 said:


> Hiya MarieB!   I've missed you, too!  Your hair is looking lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid henna and BKT do not mix, back to back this way.  You know how henna disrupts the moisture/protein balance and then you need moisture, moisture, moisture til your hair starts to really feel a certain way again?  Well, if you BKT right after henna it's like it locks it into that weird, out of balance state.
> 
> I love henna and I love BKT but they do not mix together.  I remember earlier in this thread Mystic suffered an unfortunate setback when she BKT'd after henna.




Thank you so much sheba for this information and allowing me to avoid set back city.  

ETA: would it be more favourable then to BKT and then Henna say 2 weeks later?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Its been a week since my BKT...I have to admit I love it more and more as the days go by. There is something I noticed.* For first timers or members who are thinking about taking the BKT  plunge. Here is an important tip.
*

After I did my BKT, I waited my 48 hours without tying my hair up etc. I felt like my hair  was straight but dry, it seemed like the bottom of my hair tangled its self. it never looked "smooth". After my 48 hours I did a deep conditioning. Still my hair felt moisturized but not for long. Again, my hair looking somewhat tangled. That is despite using a good moisturizer/leave-in.

I managed to fix the problem!  I was doing everything "right" thing , moisturizing and if you pay attention to my previous post you will realize maybe I was emphasizing too much on obtaining  growth. What I forgot to is the very baby basic of LHCF, I moisturized my hair forgot seal with oil!!!! Simple as that ! I ended up last night using wen CC and then sealing with EVOO. My hair is silky,soft , straight and I don't need to use flat iron as often as I did during the first 3  to 4 days!!! My hair reverses less as well.

Hope this will help someone in here! DO NOT FORGET THE BASIC SEAL WITH OIL!!


----------



## dany06

Here goes a picture of my texlaxed hair after having encanto in my hair for one month and a week. Please excuse the poor poor quality. I have nothing else right now. My brothers took my camera and lost it. My computer is dead so Im using my mom's laptop and I dont know how to access the webcam for personal use (not just instant messaging).











This is my hair airdried with a liquid leave in. My ends are the only thing curly every thing everything else is just frizz. I should have about an inch and a half of new growth since my last texlax was during the first of March. It looks like half of my hair is new growth. I should have taken pictures from the begining to document this products effects. It straighens okay but my ends are still poof up at the slightest bit of moisture. I'll take more pictures onces I straighten my hair.


----------



## foxee

dany06 said:


> This is my hair airdried with a liquid leave in. My ends are the only thing curly every thing everything else is just frizz. I should have about an inch and a half of new growth since my last texlax was during the first of March. It looks like half of my hair is new growth. I should have taken pictures from the begining to document this products effects. It straighens okay but my ends are still poof up at the slightest bit of moisture. I'll take more pictures onces I straighten my hair.



Thanks for the update.  Have you noticed any dryness?  I moisturize with CFCG (Care Free Curl Gold).  At first it was working fine but lately my hair and scalp seem so dry that I've been moisturizing more than usual.  You mentioned not being able to color properly after Encanto so I'm wondering if its also blocking out moisture for you too.


----------



## grnidmonster

Since when? How come I didnt know you were taking a break? I've been waiting on an update for inspiration.



sheba1 said:


> Hi Cutenss!  I have missed you much, my friend.  I am doing well!  Just been on an unofficial hair hiatus.
> 
> I miss you guys


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Hey!

Still haven't straightened my hair since using Encanto but I will say when my hair is wet, it gets extremely sleek. I can use Kinky Curly, CFC or other products and enhance the curl or put it back. My natural "texture pattern" lays down without too much shrinkage. It's basically my hair better behaved. 

I am a 4a... I have a section that's either 3c or LARGE 4a in the back of my hair, but I am a 4a and people love my hair right now. I'll straighten when I stop being lazy but I enjoy washing it frequently.


----------



## cutenss

I know that I have not been here since my last BKT.  I had planned my next one for the end of the the year.  Well today it was 85 degrees and humid, and my hair said O HELL NO!  BKT please.   So I will be doing one tonight.  I will be using the Marcia T chocolate 4 day wait treatment.  I will post pics if you guys would like to see.  I plan to start around midnight or so.  Hey, I am a night owl. 

I miss being in this thread and sharing.   to my old BKT beauties like Bronze, VeeJee, Natural Glow, Dak, MyAngelEyes, sheba1 and all of the rest of your girls   I hope you are well and happy with your hair journey.  And to all the new BKT'ers  to you as well.


----------



## MarieB

cutenss said:


> I will post pics if you guys would like to see.


 
As if.... Girl, you know we want to see pics, and lots of 'em! We are picture-crazy on this forum. Good luck; I've never started one that late, but it has taken me 'til midnight to finish before. I'm thinking about buying the MT for my next go-round, if I can find samples somewhere...


----------



## SummerSolstice

i dont kno how u ladies did it by yourself. i had to get my girls to do it for me. it was 3 of them taking turns lol. toooo much work. but my hair is AWESOME!


----------



## Love Always

cutenss, how were you able to get your hands on the Marcia Teixeira brand?  I thought you could only get that treatment done at a salon.  I still want to get another BKT done soon and I heard this was one of the best ones.


----------



## cutenss

Love Always said:


> cutenss, how were you able to get your hands on the Marcia Teixeira brand? I thought you could only get that treatment done at a salon. I still want to get another BKT done soon and I heard this was one of the best ones.


 
Our own beloved Don'tSpeakDefeat held a contest back in Jan/Feb of this year.  You had to tell why you wanted, or love BKT, something like that.  Well I won   I wrote a poem about BKT.  It took all of 5 minutes.  Well that was the prize along with teflon flatiron tape.  Here is the post from that.  HTH


----------



## me-T

just wanted to show how my road to straightness is going. i'm tracking the look of it in my fotki, but you can't tell just by looking straight at the roots. when i air dry, i still look like my transition is whoopin my butt, but check out my (3day old) bun. no scarf method or anything. i'm on my 6th bkt btw, 3 with dh, 3 with my new love qod. type 4 a/b


----------



## hma128

For those purchasing the BKT off ebay, are you buying the treatment as well as shampoo or just the bkt bottle?


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> I know that I have not been here since my last BKT.  I had planned my next one for the end of the the year.  Well today it was 85 degrees and humid, and my hair said O HELL NO!  BKT please.   So I will be doing one tonight.  I will be using the Marcia T chocolate 4 day wait treatment.  I will post pics if you guys would like to see.  I plan to start around midnight or so.  Hey, I am a night owl.
> 
> I miss being in this thread and sharing.   to my old BKT beauties like Bronze, VeeJee, Natural Glow, Dak, MyAngelEyes, sheba1 and all of the rest of your girls   I hope you are well and happy with your hair journey.  And to all the new BKT'ers  to you as well.



Hi pretty girl, 

I know I need to post in here more. I'm still LOVING me some BKT I am about 3-4 inches from waist length can't wait to get my hair back longgg...I love it longer! It's hard to believe I've been BKTing over a year! I am also almost 12 months post (June 14 last tex-lax)!!! My hair is BONE STRAIGHT out the shower and I lubs it!

I can't WAIT to see your pics with the Marcia T! Your hair is similar to my mother's hair so it will give me an idea of what to use on her hair next.


----------



## wyldcurlz

have any of you done keratin after coloring your hair? how were the results? kind want to do keratin, but nervous enough about my new hair color and its possible damage on my hair...anyone????


----------



## SummerSolstice

bkt actually works better on color treated and relaxed hair. my highlights are shinin away after my bkt. and they are brighterr


----------



## wyldcurlz

Foodie said:


> bkt actually works better on color treated and relaxed hair. my highlights are shinin away after my bkt. and they are brighterr



will it strengthen and make my hair less prone to breakage or being brittle or whatever? i want to loosen my curl pattern a little, but i mostly want to get my hair healthy! (realllllly worried about having colored hair. make that, really paranoid!)


----------



## lilikoi

Veejee said:


> It's hard to believe I've been BKTing over a year! I am also almost 12 months post (June 14 last tex-lax)!!! *My hair is BONE STRAIGHT out the shower and I lubs *it!



@ the bolded: 
I see you were texlaxed before you did BKTso I'm not surprised to hear your hair is straight out of the shower but, when you say "bone strait", do you mean relaxer-like, bodiless straight, or straight with body/life? YKWIM?

I'm curious because even though my texture ( on my all natural parts) gets looser with each treatment (i.e, previously treated hair looks straighter) I still get major shrinkage/reversion when my hair gets wet. I've been toying with the idea of slightly texlaxing to get straighter results but i'd only do it if I can confirm that straight BKT can  give me straightness with body. 

Please share your knowledge/experience. TIA!

P.S. Pictures please?


----------



## hothair

:update: Well I last BKT-ed in January - longest I've gone since I started. My hair HAS fully reverted, no sign of BKT anywhere, the feel of it, curl definition etc are all back to pre-BKT.

I'll be BKT-ing (using Global 4%) in the next week ISA...this would mark a year of BKT-ing.


----------



## SummerSolstice

wyldcurlz said:


> will it strengthen and make my hair less prone to breakage or being brittle or whatever? i want to loosen my curl pattern a little, but i mostly want to get my hair healthy! (realllllly worried about having colored hair. make that, really paranoid!)



I used softliss formaldehyde free formula... My highlights were done with 30 point developer which is pretty strong. They have yet to break or snap like my hair usually does. My hair was completely virgin before those highlights aside from some color/heat damage on the end. Even those over processed peices on the bottom felt really strong. I decided to cut those afterwards though, just b/c my curl pattern looked so nice and those end peices got really straight after the bkt. I've been dragging my brush through my hair with VERY FEW shed hairs/breakage in the brush. 
Also, when I did my bkt, we did 3 passes with the flat iron at 390, we did not do 6 passes at 450. that is just too much heat. Slo when you get it make sure the person who does it, or you, understands exactly how you will feel safe during the procedure, whether it be high heat or low heat.
Also at my hair school one of my teachers bkt's regularly and she said that her color treated clients always say their hair feels amazing afterwards. I think if you look through the thread there are a bunch of ppl on here that color prior to the bkt so that the product will take better. It works best on porous hair and processed hair usually has a high level of porosity. Do a google search on it, I think you will find some good stuff about that.


----------



## lilikoi

hothair said:


> :update: Well I last BKT-ed in January - longest I've gone since I started. My hair HAS fully reverted, no sign of BKT anywhere, the feel of it, curl definition etc are all back to pre-BKT.



It's good to have an official report on this. Many people wonder about that. I personally don't lose sleep about my curls being looser. But I do worry when I hear reports about straight out of the shower hair. I want to find out if _that_ ever reverts.

Were you fully natural before you started BKT? I've heard that if your hair has been previously processed that interferes with reversion. Do you have any pics?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dove56

lilikoi said:


> @ the bolded:
> I see you were texlaxed before you did BKTso I'm not surprised to hear your hair is straight out of the shower but, when you say "bone strait", do you mean relaxer-like, bodiless straight, or straight with body/life? YKWIM?
> 
> I'm curious because even though my texture ( on my all natural parts) gets looser with each treatment (i.e, previously treated hair looks straighter) I still get major shrinkage/reversion when my hair gets wet. I've been toying with the idea of slightly texlaxing to get straighter results but i'd only do it if I can confirm that straight BKT can  give me straightness with body.
> 
> Please share your knowledge/experience. TIA!
> 
> P.S. Pictures please?



I have never had bone straight tex-laxed/relaxed hair so I really can't speak to that.  I tex-laxed my natural hair after 9 years so my hair was still 3A before the BKT.  My hair has tons of body and is very healthy - not like it's been "broken down".  

When I say I am bone-straight out the shower I am really speaking of my new growth because the telaxed hair got straight instantly. I'm just glad my new growth since last June is straight with the BKT. I love it! 

You can look at my Fotki I have quite a few pictures in there.  I'm going to do an update in June when I'm 12 months post.


----------



## Dove56

lilikoi said:


> It's good to have an official report on this. Many people wonder about that. I personally don't lose sleep about my curls being looser. *But I do worry when I hear reports about straight out of the shower hair. I want to find out if that ever reverts.*
> 
> Were you fully natural before you started BKT? I've heard that if your hair has been previously processed that interferes with reversion. Do you have any pics?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



I sure hope mine never reverts..lol. My 6+ inches of new growth stay silky and smooth even in extremely high humdity NO FRIZZ WHATSOEVER. If I wanted to keep the curl though I think I would go with Coppola because it didn't make my new growth straight.


----------



## Diamond75

I did my 3rd BKT on Monday and I love it. (some history) The 1st BKT was Coppola (salon) and since I was in braids for 3 years, I had A LOT of dead ends, but the stylist didn't want to cut them off, lasted 5-6 weeks. The 2nd was Marcia T. (at home) and it helped with my ends a little, and it lasted 3 months. I probably could have gone a little longer with the Marcia in my hair, as I was going to the salon for silkening once a month, but the humidity and my plans to start working out needed a new treatment.

On Monday, I tried QOD Gold, that I purchased from eBay. The process was easier this time, it still took some time though. I LOVE the way my hair feels with QOD on it, I don't want to do the 1st wash yet, I love it so much. Oh and while putting it on my hair, I really like the curly look of my hair with it on, I hope when I wash it on Saturday, it looks like that.

Unlike the M.T. BKT, my hair is coated and feels fuller and stronger! 

I will get my act together and post photos soon.

I will be using QOD Gold from now on, until my hair tells me otherwise. I hope this will last 3 or 4 months. Oh yeah, and I'm 100% natural, no color or anything to help the treatment along.


----------



## lilikoi

Veejee said:


> I tex-laxed my natural hair after 9 years so* my hair was still 3A before the BKT*.



This explains a lot! My nape area and under my ears are silky 4a or 3c and these areas respond very differently than my 4a, 4b parts. They still curl up when wet, but a much looser curl. And I can air dry it straight just by pulling the hair (like in a pony) while drying. So I can see if you were 3a texlaxed, the treatment would turn out like the best relaxer in the world!

Thanks for the clarification!

P.S. My type 4 new growth just LAUGHS at BKT during the first treatment--I only see the change in texture after treatment 2-3 (of the new growth).


----------



## lilikoi

Diamond75 said:


> On Monday, I tried QOD Gold, that I purchased from eBay. The process was easier this time, it still took some time though. I LOVE the way my hair feels with QOD on it, I don't want to do the 1st wash yet, I love it so much. Oh and while putting it on my hair, I really like the curly look of my hair with it on, I hope when I wash it on Saturday, it looks like that. *Oh, please, I still have 2/3 of a liter of DH (which I love) and now you're tempting me to try this! Please, stop!*
> 
> 
> Unlike the M.T. BKT, my hair is coated and feels fuller and stronger! *REALLY tempting me!*
> 
> I will get my act together and post photos soon. *Pretty Please?*


----------



## Diamond75

lilikoi said:


> Diamond75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, I tried QOD Gold, that I purchased from eBay. The process was easier this time, it still took some time though. I LOVE the way my hair feels with QOD on it, I don't want to do the 1st wash yet, I love it so much. Oh and while putting it on my hair, I really like the curly look of my hair with it on, I hope when I wash it on Saturday, it looks like that. *Oh, please, I still have 2/3 of a liter of DH (which I love) and now you're tempting me to try this! Please, stop!*
> 
> 
> Unlike the M.T. BKT, my hair is coated and feels fuller and stronger! *REALLY tempting me!*
> 
> I will get my act together and post photos soon. *Pretty Please?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried DH yet. I'm not looking to have my hair relaxer stright w/o heat. I had to, and wanted to cut my hair from raggidy shoulder length to maybe right above collar bone legnth with pretty layers (my hair needs them) last month and now my hair is kind of touching my shoulder. Once I grow it out a little I will wear it curly more.
> 
> With this QOD, my hair feels like silk! I don't follow the directions to a 'T", as the morning after doing the treatment, I did my hair the normal way, with a style. I have to curl my hair with a flat iron, so I may not put head bands on my hair, I don't keep it straight during the waiting periond.
> 
> In all, I like QOD best. I can only imagine how my hair would have come out if it was done at a salon... I would swinging and swaying all over Atlanta.
Click to expand...


----------



## BGT

I want to do my first BKT. I want to know what you guys think of Sunliss. I'm interested in them because they sell kits for just 1-2 treatments and it's just $60, and they had a great video step by step guide.  I'm thinking it'll be good for a first-timer. I don't want to shell out $250+ for some product my hair hates.


----------



## BGT

BUMP


----------



## Dove56

lilikoi said:


> This explains a lot! My nape area and under my ears are silky 4a or 3c and these areas respond very differently than my 4a, 4b parts. They still curl up when wet, but a much looser curl. And I can air dry it straight just by pulling the hair (like in a pony) while drying. So I can see if you were 3a texlaxed, the treatment would turn out like the best relaxer in the world!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> P.S. My type 4 new growth just LAUGHS at BKT during the first treatment--I only see the change in texture after treatment 2-3 (of the new growth).



Like I said before I'm not necessarily talking about the TEXLAXED or chemical treated hair.  I am saying I have 6+ inches of NEW GROWTH that's bone straight.  It's goes without saying that texlaxed will go straight (at least with my texture of hair). I wondered if my 3b/3c NATURAL hair would get bone straight and it did. That's what I love.  I'm glad my hair texture responds well to the treatment because it's a Godsend...growing right back to WL/HL.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Veejee said:


> Like I said before I'm not necessarily talking about the TEXLAXED or chemical treated hair. I am saying I have 6+ inches of NEW GROWTH that's bone straight. It's goes without saying that texlaxed will go straight (at least with my texture of hair). I wondered if my 3b/3c NATURAL hair would get bone straight and it did. That's what I love. I'm glad my hair texture responds well to the treatment because it's a Godsend...growing right back to WL/HL.


 
I think hairtype must have alot to do with BKT results on virgin hair. The reason I stopped BKT'ing my natural hair was because it left most of my hair extremely straight after the first treatment - but not the horseshoe of 4a that grows at the perimeter of my head. The rest of my hair is 3-something waves (or very loose 4a?). The 4a at the perimeter got silkier, but not bone straight, and it reverted quickly. Needless to say, my previously relaxed hair is straighter than any relaxer could ever be. I thought my 3 hair had reverted completely, but now that I have much more new growth to compare it to (non-BKT'd new growth, that is) I can tell that it hasn't reverted completely.

My daughter's (4a/4b highly textured) hair laughed at BKT! She had a treatment a few months ago, but we'll continue BKT in the future because she has retained every bit of hair she's grown since. No DC, PS, low manipulation, or any other technique has resulted in her retaining this much length. So, even though it didn't straighten her hair, it obviously protected it quite well. 

BTW, we use a formaldehyde-free formula.


----------



## Dove56

sipp100 said:


> I think hairtype must have alot to do with BKT results on virgin hair. The reason I stopped BKT'ing my natural hair was because it left most of my hair extremely straight after the first treatment - but not the horseshoe of 4a that grows at the perimeter of my head. The rest of my hair is 3-something waves (or very loose 4a?). The 4a at the perimeter got silkier, but not bone straight, and it reverted quickly. Needless to say, my previously relaxed hair is straighter than any relaxer could ever be. I thought my 3 hair had reverted completely, but now that I have much more new growth to compare it to (non-BKT'd new growth, that is) I can tell that it hasn't reverted completely.
> 
> My daughter's (4a/4b highly textured) hair laughed at BKT! She had a treatment a few months ago, but we'll continue BKT in the future because she has retained every bit of hair she's grown since. No DC, PS, low manipulation, or any other technique has resulted in her retaining this much length. So, even though it didn't straighten her hair, it obviously protected it quite well.
> 
> BTW, we use a formaldehyde-free formula.



Hair texture definitely determines the outcome.  I think the strand density does too.  My mom's hair is 4a but it is EXTREMELY fine and her new growth got bone straight after one treatment (OK Keratin). Right now I am really loving QOD MAX they are technically formaledhyde -free 0.02% but it has gotten my hair as straight as 2% formula.   I feel better not using the formaldehyde formula unless I'm outdoors doing the treatment.


----------



## beana

beana said:


> I just did my 5th treatment with QOD Gold...and so far i dont like it. I had to do a 1 inch trim  after blow drying and flat ironing on 410 at 4-5 passes. The final result was hair that looked blow dried without any moisture. I had high hopes for this brand but hey...
> Good news is:
> nothing *bad* happened (outside of that unplanned trim)
> My 5 weeks post new growth is straight
> I'm glad i finally tried it after wanting it for months
> 
> I'll report in again after my first wash, maybe it takes a while to see good results. So far, DH seems to be the best BKT for my hair.



I did my first wash after QOD Gold and my hair looks fabulous!!!  Straight, swinging with body, and its touchably soft and moves like crazy! QOD's "cure" period on my hair sucks, but I'm loving my hair now. I plan to increase my BKT's to once every 6-8 weeks now and i'll be using the QOD next time too.


----------



## BGT

BGT said:


> I want to do my first BKT. I want to know what you guys think of Sunliss. I'm interested in them because they sell kits for just 1-2 treatments and it's just $60, and they had a great video step by step guide.  I'm thinking it'll be good for a first-timer. I don't want to shell out $250+ for some product my hair hates.



BUMP ..................


----------



## mstar

Wow...ladies, I have just been through a terrible hair ordeal, and the BKT basically saved my strands. All I can think is THANK GOD I have this keratin treatment on my hair, or else I'd probably be bald-headed right now.

I just got back from paying my old stylist to take out my weave cornrows from another stylist. My hair was completely matted...I had dreadlocks.  She had to apply some force to get the locs out, and we both agreed that my pre-BKT hair would not have survived the process. It was too thin and fragile, and I would've basically lost all my hair.  It also would not have been strong enough to support the poorly installed weave without breaking off.

My old stylist was marveling at how much thicker my strands are as a result of BKT, how my edges are starting to fill in, and how much healthier my hair is in general from this treatment. She was so impressed that she's now going to look into doing keratin treatments in her salon.


----------



## lilikoi

BGT said:


> BUMP ..................





BGT said:


> I want to do my first BKT. I want to know what you guys think of Sunliss. I'm interested in them because they sell kits for just 1-2 treatments and it's just $60, and they had a great video step by step guide.  I'm thinking it'll be good for a first-timer. I don't want to shell out $250+ for some product my hair hates.



I've never used sunliss but it's possible someone on this thread has. Have you done a search? Also, there's many other brands ([email protected] [email protected], QOD, OK, etc) available on Ebay as samples (2-4 oz, $30-60). You might want to consider that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I did my 7th BKT today, rejuvenol. The first two treatments were at the salon (Lasio One Day and then Rejuvenol) and I've done 5 treatments at home. I am not changing brands until I use up the last of my Rejuvenol. I have about 2 treatments left in the 16 oz bottle that I bought around June 2009 (full kit with after care shampoo & conditioner from ebay).

The number of passes definitely make a difference. I had reversion much faster in March with only 2 passes. I am hoping this treatment lasts a bit longer since I used 4 passes at 450 degrees.






I have lead hairs at the 5 inch mark, looks like the same hairs that were at the 4 inch mark in March. Looks like I'm averaging 1/2 an inch per month.

My hair this morning:





My hair this afternoon:





more photos:
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/bkt-7-rejuvenol/

ETA - I went over my hair with 2-3 more passes per section since I noticed some reversion after a very hot/humid/rainy day in NYC.


----------



## nappystorm

Looks like I'm about to get a BKT. I mentioned it to my mom and she and out and got me one. I wasn't expecting to get it this visit so I left my flat iron at home. Can you use a pressing comb?


----------



## MarieB

nappystorm said:


> Looks like I'm about to get a BKT. I mentioned it to my mom and she and out and got me one. I wasn't expecting to get it this visit so I left my flat iron at home. Can you use a pressing comb?


 

Are you talking about for the application process? If so, I'd say probably not. You need a flat iron for consistent heat and sealing IMO. I hope others chime in. Good luck!


----------



## MarieB

@ naturalmanenyc, are you happy with Rejuvenol because I was thinking about buying some from Amazon, but I need opinions from people who are experienced with it...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Yes, I'm happy with rejuvenol.  I have only tried one other brand, Lasio One Day.  I like Rejuvenol much better.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am about 80% natural and about ready to jump back into the BKT game. I have been working out almost daily and wearing protective styles.  I think i have at least 4.5 - 6 inches of natural hair all around with some BKTed ends. 

I'm excited! In the meantime back to my workouts. I have lost 15 lbs of fat and I'm starting to look like a fitness chick again! 

The fact that I'm working out every day is the only reason why I haven't BKTed yet but I am going to do one soo because I know it will help protect my hair as it grows in now that I am nearly relaxer free.  I did a mini BC last month, cutting off about 6 inches of relaxed/BKTed hair.


----------



## SummerSolstice

my mom's hair was somewhat weak after she got her hysterectomy... it has stopped shedding so much but i am considering using some softliss on her to strengthen her strands... i think im gonna have her check with a derm... what do you all think?


----------



## Diamond75

What are you ladies using (if you are) as a leave-in? or as a heat protector during blow drying?

My hair still feels silky now that I did my first wash, but I think I need to do something to help combat dryness and coconut oil may not be the right thing right now.

TIA


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have been using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 as a daily mositurizer for over a month.  I have been wearing my hair curly, no flat ironing since my March 18 BKT, so I have used no heat protectant.  I have Sabino (old formula) but I have not used it in months.


----------



## MarieB

@Diamond, I use NTM or HairOne to moisturize. I've also started using Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray when I blow dry. So far, so good.


----------



## Eisani

I need some Global 2% in my life...are there any 2%ers here, or is everyone using 4?


----------



## sheba1

Eisani said:


> I need some Global 2% in my life...are there any 2%ers here, or is everyone using 4?



I'm a 2%er.  I give it two thumbs up!  Although, I really want to try rejuvenol.


----------



## sithembile

mstar said:


> Wow...ladies, I have just been through a terrible hair ordeal, and the BKT basically saved my strands. All I can think is THANK GOD I have this keratin treatment on my hair, or else I'd probably be bald-headed right now.
> 
> I just got back from paying my old stylist to take out my weave cornrows from another stylist. My hair was completely matted...I had dreadlocks.  She had to apply some force to get the locs out, and we both agreed that my pre-BKT hair would not have survived the process. It was too thin and fragile, and I would've basically lost all my hair.  It also would not have been strong enough to support the poorly installed weave without breaking off.
> 
> My old stylist was marveling at how much thicker my strands are as a result of BKT, how my edges are starting to fill in, and how much healthier my hair is in general from this treatment. She was so impressed that she's now going to look into doing keratin treatments in her salon.



Are you natural or relaxed? I'm transitioning and BKT'd in April and just got a weave last week. I'm planning on taking it down and re-doing it next week, but I wonder if I should do another BKT to prevent any setbacks. How long did you have the weave? TIA


----------



## cutenss

I finally did my BKT.  This is longest it has ever taken me.  I will post a pics later on today.  My hands are tired, and I am sleepy.  I used the rest of my Marcia T Chocolate.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I was considering the MT Advanced Treatment but I do not want straight hair.  Thanks for this review.




mstar said:


> So, an update: next Wednesday, it will have been two months since I got the BKT! Time really flies.
> 
> My ends were really damaged from the flat iron portion of the treatment, so I had to chop off quite a bit.  I was really depressed to see my hair noticeably shorter, but I just did a mini length check, and it's been growing nicely! I'm pretty pleased with my progress.
> 
> I didn't really know what to do with my newly straight hair, so I took to rollersetting and flat ironing. It was a big adjustment, since I'm used to wetting my hair daily and co-washing frequently. Going for 7-10 days without washing was torture. As the new growth started to appear, it was hard to keep it manageable without wetting my hair, so I've been bunning a lot (wearing a sleek mini chignon with a straight bang). The sleek chignon was cute at first, but it got old quickly, LOL.  I don't like feeling trapped into wearing my hair back everyday.
> 
> My original plan was to weave it up, but I came down with shingles (on my neck), so the idea of sitting for a weave or braids was out of the question.  I've had the shingles for a month now, and it is starting to get better. I will get my weave installed next week, and I'll probably continue to weave (and BKT) for the rest of the year.
> 
> The BKT allowed me to finally learn how to heat style my own hair, and I've been doing a pretty good job! I bought a 100% solid ceramic iron (Hana Elite), and it's made a big difference in my results. I've been learning as I go, and I finally have my routine down pat. I feel confident that I could apply my next BKT at home.
> 
> For me, being a natural didn't offer the versatility that I had hoped for. Because I have fine, heat-sensitive hair, I wasn't able to get my hair pressed without damage--I always ended up having to chop off all my progress due to straight ends. BKT is allowing me to have the versatility that I'd dreamed of...as the treatment wears off, my little curlies are coming back, and I can now do a WnG. With the knowledge I have now, I think I'll be able to tweak my subsequent BKT treatments for even better results.
> 
> *Final thoughts:* This has been a huge learning experience for me...this is the first time I've worn my own hair out in 15 years. I hate that I've used so much heat over the past 2 months, but I'm also glad that I learned how to be responsible with it, and I picked up new skills that allow me to be more confident about being a DIY'er.
> 
> I'm learning a lot, and I think it will just continue to get better.
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, I hennaed before my BKT, and will continue to do that. The keratin treatment sealed in the henna, and the color is brilliant.


----------



## kriolagirl

hola ladies! i had my 2nd BKT done a couple weeks ago.  i was offered the chance to be a hair model for one of Global Keratin's stylist classes...and since it was time for me to get it done again(and for free) i agreed.  my first BKT was an @ home DIY with OK Keratin.  i was curious to see if my results would differ w/ professional application. 

 i went with the 2% strawberry scented formula.  the first thing i realized was that when my friend and i did my first application at home we used WAY too much product.  at the class they used a color applicator brush and did 3 taps down each small section: root, mid-shaft, and ends...and then used hands to massage the keratin onto my hair.  a small tooth comb was used on the white model to distribute it through her hair...they just used their hands on mine instead of raking the small comb through my hair(which i appreciated).  

there were no fumes of any kind throughout the whole process: application, blow dry, and flat iron.  i had alot of fumes my first time and they explained that if that is happening you're using too much product and that is the excess burning off.  they trimmed my hair when i was done (which i didn't love but it is what it is) and my hair was super soft, sleek and shiny.  

in the past 2 weeks i have washed and steamed my hair and it is still very soft and my curls are much more stretched.  the only thing odd was that when i did the first wash my hair had a weird chemical smell...i had to do 3 or 4 shampoos for it to go away.  after that i haven't smelled anything. so i'm not sure what that was about.  they gave me a bottle of their shampoo and conditioner to use.  according to the instructors it should last 3-5 months.  i'm going to attempt to blow-dry and flat iron it myself tonight.


----------



## Eisani

sheba1 said:


> I'm a 2%er.  I give it two thumbs up!  Although, I really want to try rejuvenol.


What makes you want to try Rejuvenol? I bought a relaxer today, but I'd much rather BKT; I just can't decide which to try next. I haven't done anything since November. My bff said she'd order the Global for me if that's what I want but I just don't know!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

cutenss said:


> I finally did my BKT. This is longest it has ever taken me. I will post a pics later on today. My hands are tired, and I am sleepy. I used the rest of my Marcia T Chocolate.


 
Where are the pitchas?


----------



## cutenss

sipp100 said:


> Where are the pitchas?


 
They are on the way.  It will only be a one post pic, since I have posted a couple of step by step pics, in the past.  I did it Thursday night into Friday morning.  And since I worked the last three nights....anywhoo, I will take and post them now.  And please no dance offs 

ETA:  4 day post BKT with MarciaT.  I actually trimmed twice this month, because I have layers.  Sorry the pics are stinky   I am about to wash and steam now


----------



## ChristmasCarol

cutenss said:


> They are on the way. It will only be a one post pic, since I have posted a couple of step by step pics, in the past. I did it Thursday night into Friday morning. And since I worked the last three nights....anywhoo, I will take and post them now. And *please no dance offs*


 
I'd like to think we're a little more mature over here in the BKT thread! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## cutenss

sipp100 said:


> I'd like to think we're a little more mature over here in the BKT thread! Can't wait to see the pics!


 
True, true.  I am going to take more pics because, I think this is my ultimate BKT.  I just washed, and I am about to DC with steam.  Well, this is the first time that my hair is practically straight wet.  My hair always seem to maintain it curls/coils wet post BKT.  Well with Marcia T, my hair is about 75% straight veruses about 25% straight with other BKT.  I will take wet pics after I rinsed my DC, find a wet post BKT to show comparison.  And I will do it tonight because I am in awe.  I wonder how straight it would airdry being down?  Stay tuned...

ETA:  Actually after I finished, I realized that my hair is basically the same.  I think my BKT had worn off more than I thought.  Here are post wash pics anyway, nekkid, no product.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> True, true.  I am going to take more pics because, I think this is my ultimate BKT.  I just washed, and I am about to DC with steam.  Well, this is the first time that my hair is practically straight wet.  My hair always seem to maintain it curls/coils wet post BKT.  Well with Marcia T, my hair is about 75% straight veruses about 25% straight with other BKT.  I will take wet pics after I rinsed my DC, find a wet post BKT to show comparison.  And I will do it tonight because I am in awe.  I wonder how straight it would airdry being down?  Stay tuned...
> 
> ETA:  Actually after I finished, I realized that my hair is basically the same.  I think my BKT had worn off more than I thought.  Here are post wash pics anyway, nekkid, no product.




BEAUTIFUL HAIR pretty lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to use this one now..lol!


----------



## me-T

couldn't post for a while...had to pay my dues again, lol

anyway, 7th bkt (4th w/ qod) went down this past saturday night. i either didn't use enough ('cause i didn't do as small sections this time), or with all the rain we had lately, the humidity got to my hair. 
i don't have enough left for a whole treatment, nor do i think i'll finish that last lil bit. i'm gettin that marcia this weekend! 
here's a pic from the next morning. instead of wrapping afterward, i gathered my hair like i was doing a ponytail, and curled it around a big blue flexirod.
i didn't have to oil my hair for 2 days! also my edges are growing a lil bit! even DF noticed! oh, as a matter of fact, he came in the bathroom while i was on the flat iron step and was like "oh dayum!  it's so long!" 
the shine is off the chain too. this is truly one of those products that get better as you use it. glad i bumped my apps up to every month


----------



## ChristmasCarol

cutenss said:


> True, true. I am going to take more pics because, I think this is my ultimate BKT. I just washed, and I am about to DC with steam. Well, this is the first time that my hair is practically straight wet. My hair always seem to maintain it curls/coils wet post BKT. Well with Marcia T, my hair is about 75% straight veruses about 25% straight with other BKT. I will take wet pics after I rinsed my DC, find a wet post BKT to show comparison. And I will do it tonight because I am in awe. I wonder how straight it would airdry being down? Stay tuned...
> 
> ETA: Actually after I finished, I realized that my hair is basically the same. I think my BKT had worn off more than I thought. Here are post wash pics anyway, nekkid, no product.


 
Thank you, cutenss! Beautiful results. How long have you been BKT'ing? What was your starting length? Your goal length? Sorry 'bout all the questions.


----------



## mstar

naturalmanenyc said:


> I was considering the MT Advanced Treatment but I do not want straight hair.  Thanks for this review.


You're very welcome. The Marcia Advanced wore off right on schedule, and I'm pleased about that. It was actually pretty cool to experience straight hair again for a few weeks, then go back to kinky.  I just ordered more Marcia Teixeira Advanced. 



MsRR said:


> I texlaxed my hair 5/20 with QP Elasta and will get a sew in back only and leaving out the front on Wed 5/26.  I want to henna and possibly bkt my hair that is left out.  Is this a good idea and should I henna before or after bkt and how long shold I wait before doing so?...thx..any help is appreciated.


I had a good experience using henna before my BKT. In the week between the henna and the BKT, I did 3 steam treatments using either caramel treatment or moisture-rich DCs...so I got my moisture/protein balance back on track, and my porosity and elasticity were on point before the keratin was applied to my hair.

I would recommend doing this ONLY if you are experienced in using henna...you need to know how your hair will react, and how to get your moisture/protein balance back on track after the henna treatment. I would also recommend *waiting a minimum of one week between the henna and the BKT.*

The upside was that the henna color looked _brilliant_ after the keratin sealed it in, and my hair was gleaming and glowing in the sun.


----------



## mstar

Last week, I did my second BKT, using the DH sample I bought from Fab a few months ago. My sample was 2 ounces, and I used maybe 2/3 of it. I think I might've used too little product, I'm not sure--I didn't fully saturate my hair, but the product was covering all the strands like a light coating of conditioner.

*Here are my thoughts on the differences between [email protected]@air and Marcia Teixeira Advanced:*

--MT Advanced is *MUCH* stronger than DH. My hair did not come out nearly as straight as it did with MTA.

--DH did not have as many fumes at MT Advanced. I did my hair in my living room, while my husband watched TV, and neither of us was bothered by any fumes.  The MTA fumes had tears streaming down my face. 

--DH gives a much nicer immediate result. The flat iron glided easily over my hair, and my hair looked and felt like silk after ironing. With MT Advanced, my hair looked dull, stiff, and ugly while the product was in. I left the DH in for 3 days and was actually sad to wash it out, while I left the MTA in overnight and couldn't wait to get that mess out of my hair. 

--My roots looked very straight after flat ironing with DH, and I was super-pleased with myself.  But after the first wash, my roots were still kinky...the DH had only knocked out maybe 40-50% of the kink. Marcia Teixeira took out about 85-90% of the kink in the first treatment. (This could also be due to user error...my MT treatment was done at a salon, while I did the DH at home.)

--With both treatments, my hair was noticeably thicker, more manageable, shinier, and smoother.

I got a sew-in installed immediately after rinsing the DH, but I left out a small horseshoe in the front. I just ordered some more Marcia Teixeira Advanced, and I am going to have my stylist apply it to the horseshoe next week. Since my weave is straight hair (Extensions Plus Silky Relaxed), I want my leave-out to be as straight as possible. My stylist pressed the leave-out, and I have flat ironed it once in the past week...and so far, the DH is doing a great job at keeping my hair straight and shiny. 

My stylist is learning about BKT right now, and she's going to apply the Marcia Advanced for me next week. Any Los Angeles ladies who are interested in having their BKT applied at a reasonable price, PM me. I trust my stylist completely, and she said she is interested in offering BKT at her salon for far less than the standard $300-400 price.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks for the comparison.  I ordered 4 ounces of Marcia T Chocolate BKT so I'm hoping the fumes are not too bad.




mstar said:


> Last week, I did my second BKT, using the DH sample I bought from Fab a few months ago. My sample was 2 ounces, and I used maybe 2/3 of it. I think I might've used too little product, I'm not sure--I didn't fully saturate my hair, but the product was covering all the strands like a light coating of conditioner.
> 
> *Here are my thoughts on the differences between [email protected]@air and Marcia Teixeira Advanced:*
> 
> --MT Advanced is *MUCH* stronger than DH. My hair did not come out nearly as straight as it did with MTA.
> 
> --DH did not have as many fumes at MT Advanced. I did my hair in my living room, while my husband watched TV, and neither of us was bothered by any fumes.  The MTA fumes had tears streaming down my face.
> 
> --DH gives a much nicer immediate result. The flat iron glided easily over my hair, and my hair looked and felt like silk after ironing. With MT Advanced, my hair looked dull, stiff, and ugly while the product was in. I left the DH in for 3 days and was actually sad to wash it out, while I left the MTA in overnight and couldn't wait to get that mess out of my hair.
> 
> --My roots looked very straight after flat ironing with DH, and I was super-pleased with myself.  But after the first wash, my roots were still kinky...the DH had only knocked out maybe 40-50% of the kink. Marcia Teixeira took out about 85-90% of the kink in the first treatment. (This could also be due to user error...my MT treatment was done at a salon, while I did the DH at home.)
> 
> --With both treatments, my hair was noticeably thicker, more manageable, shinier, and smoother.
> 
> I got a sew-in installed immediately after rinsing the DH, but I left out a small horseshoe in the front. I just ordered some more Marcia Teixeira Advanced, and I am going to have my stylist apply it to the horseshoe next week. Since my weave is straight hair (Extensions Plus Silky Relaxed), I want my leave-out to be as straight as possible. My stylist pressed the leave-out, and I have flat ironed it once in the past week...and so far, the DH is doing a great job at keeping my hair straight and shiny.
> 
> My stylist is learning about BKT right now, and she's going to apply the Marcia Advanced for me next week. Any Los Angeles ladies who are interested in having their BKT applied at a reasonable price, PM me. I trust my stylist completely, and she said she is interested in offering BKT at her salon for far less than the standard $300-400 price.


----------



## cutenss

sipp100 said:


> Thank you, cutenss! Beautiful results. How long have you been BKT'ing? What was your starting length? Your goal length? Sorry 'bout all the questions.


 
Thank you.  I have been BKT'ing for one year.  I started out doing it one a month, for the first six months.  The I got super lazy.  In this year 2010, I did one in February and one here in June.  I  plan to do one every six months.  I will do the next one late December/early January.  I have always had long hair.  When I BKT, I had just cut my hair.  I was past APL, not quite BSB.  I was MBL for a mintue, then I trimmed again.  I have 2 major layes, so I am trying to even them up.  I may always have them.  I want to be full MBL by December.  Castor oil will get me there.  That stuff rocks.  Right now I am full BSL.  I hope I answered everything.  If not just ask me


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ediese

I just realized that I haven't updated in a bit. My hair doesn't feel the same. I swear it's like the treatment has completely gone and it's only been 2 months. I still have straight parts but I think it's because I did end up getting heat damage. My hair was only silky for the first two weeks of treatment. 

Now I'm noticing that I have horrible breakage at the top of my hair, and around my hairline. When I got the treatment, my hair lightened in a few areas. I'm almost positive that the breakage is due to this fact. My hair around my hairline is definitely broken. I hate that. I realize that I have to start moisturizing more. Until I can get my moisture/protein balance right, I'll continue having breakage. Ugghh!! I hate that!


----------



## Lucia

Ediese said:


> I just realized that I haven't updated in a bit. My hair doesn't feel the same. I swear it's like the treatment has completely gone and it's only been 2 months. I still have straight parts but I think it's because I did end up getting heat damage. My hair was only silky for the first two weeks of treatment.
> 
> Now I'm noticing that I have horrible breakage at the top of my hair, and around my hairline. When I got the treatment, my hair lightened in a few areas. I'm almost positive that the breakage is due to this fact. My hair around my hairline is definitely broken. I hate that. I realize that I have to start moisturizing more. Until I can get my moisture/protein balance right, I'll continue having breakage. Ugghh!! I hate that!



Wow sorry this happened, I had a bad experience with BKT too.  I used Goleshee it doesn't have formaldehyde in it but high alcohol content, at 1st it looked good and my hair seemed ok then it was very dry, not it's usual moisture and softness and I had to DC, PS, trim and trim.  That's all I did from Sept-Dec of 09 until my hair came back, I trimmed off a good amount of length and probably would have reached my goal of HL already, but ends were dry and damaged-there much better now all the damage is gone.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I used Encanto last weekend - lots of fumes! I was teary and crying the whole time.  My hair is soft but I think I've had better results with OK and Softliss. Now I'm hearing about Marcia T - good lawd!



Veejee said:


> Hair texture definitely determines the outcome.  I think the strand density does too.  My mom's hair is 4a but it is EXTREMELY fine and her new growth got bone straight after one treatment (OK Keratin). Right now I am really loving *QOD MAX* they are technically formaledhyde -free 0.02% but it has gotten my hair as straight as 2% formula.   I feel better not using the formaldehyde formula unless I'm outdoors doing the treatment.



Okay, I'm undecided between QOD Gold and MAX. Who's used them? I needed run-down on the pros/cons of each.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

cutenss said:


> True, true.  I am going to take more pics because, I think this is my ultimate BKT.  I just washed, and I am about to DC with steam.  Well, this is the first time that my hair is practically straight wet.  My hair always seem to maintain it curls/coils wet post BKT.  Well with Marcia T, my hair is about 75% straight veruses about 25% straight with other BKT.  I will take wet pics after I rinsed my DC, find a wet post BKT to show comparison.  And I will do it tonight because I am in awe.  I wonder how straight it would airdry being down?  Stay tuned...
> 
> ETA:  Actually after I finished, I realized that my hair is basically the same.  I think my BKT had worn off more than I thought.  Here are post wash pics anyway, nekkid, no product.




This is exactly why I want to switch to Marica T Chocolate. Cause I used QOD and when I was my hair its 25% straight...It doesn't look a thing like   the pics above.


----------



## Dak

BlackHairDiva said:


> This is exactly why I want to switch to Marica T Chocolate. Cause I used QOD and when I was my hair its 25% straight...It doesn't look a thing like   the pics above.



Do you mean QOD got your hair too straight?  Or not straight enough?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Dak said:


> Do you mean QOD got your hair too straight?  Or not straight enough?



Sorry I typed my post real quick before leaving for work. I used QOD gold and when I wash my hair its only 25% straight.  I still have to Its nothing like the poster's hair . I think I want to try Maria T. I want my hair to be more straight.


----------



## me-T

that marcia t better be good, cause DF is about to get
yesterday he kept saying "you need a perm, the front is all nappy and the back is all straight." i tried to explain how i'm 9 months post, and how i'm using bkt "yeah well, you need a perm"
check out the pic. here i was thinking it's such an improvement compared to what it could be... no about of gel & scarf action could lay down my un-coated amount of ng!


----------



## winnettag

I finally BKT'd with QOD Gold and I loved it!  I'm going to try to do it once a month until I reach my desired texture and then cut back to every 3 months.
Here's my thread on that:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=474860&highlight

I'm also going to do my friends hair with DH, since I have some that I don't want.  She got it done "professionally" and it didn't come out great, but she liked mine and agreed to let me do it next time!  I'm so excited to do it for someone else!


----------



## sheba1

Wow, Brittany's hair is really thriving.  Way to go, Girlfriend! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFJ-48KNM4&playnext_from=TL&videos=Pt59Y8h4YBI&feature=sub

ETA: Braidout is hawt, too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JRbKAoWccY

I just love the way you can get that "braidout on relaxed hair" look with BKT when you're a natural.  

OMG and Cutenss! :notworthy  Now you already know...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Where are you getting either Marcia or QOD Gold for a decent price? Every time I go on eBay... the prices are ridiculous


----------



## hothair

As I mentioned a few threads back, I did my BKT after 4 months (my longest stretch)- and full reversion- this is now 1 year since I started BKT-ing. I have pics on my phone I made decent progress from barely neck length to between SL to APL, I believe I'm on course for my goal of full APL by Dec.

I intend to BKT again in the next 2 weeks after I colour, I don't think I'll let more than 6 weeks pass between treatments

I did my friend's (relaxed 4ab) a few days ago with Global, her first wash should be today we'll see how that goes...


----------



## loveisnthehouse

I have a couple of questions, from what I have read Marcia T Advanced gets hair even straighter than Softliss.  Is this correct?  My other question is where do one purchase Marcia T?  From Ebay? If so, which seller have you been using?


----------



## MarieB

winnettag said:


> I finally BKT'd with QOD Gold and I loved it! I'm going to try to do it once a month until I reach my desired texture and then cut back to every 3 months.
> Here's my thread on that:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=474860&highlight
> 
> I'm also going to do my friends hair with DH, since I have some that I don't want. She got it done "professionally" and it didn't come out great, but she liked mine and agreed to let me do it next time! I'm so excited to do it for someone else!


 
I did my friend's hair with DH about 6 weeks ago, and she loved it! And it is waaaay easier to do someone else's hair, IMHO. Good luck. I'm debating between buying QOD or MT Advanced right now...or maybe Rejuvenol. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## loveisnthehouse

I have a couple of questions, from what I have read Marcia T Advanced gets hair even straighter than Softliss. Is this correct? My other question is where do one purchase Marcia T? From Ebay? If so, which seller have you been using?
__________________


----------



## loonggood

loveisnthehouse said:


> I have a couple of questions, from what I have read Marcia T Advanced gets hair even straighter than Softliss. Is this correct? My other question is where do one purchase Marcia T? From Ebay? If so, which seller have you been using?
> __________________


from Amazon


----------



## mstar

Well, it's been 2 weeks, and my hair is basically laughing at [email protected]@air.  My roots puff up almost every time I take a shower, so I've been forced to flat iron in order for my leave-out to blend in with my weave. 

My Marcia Teixeira Advanced should arrive tomorrow, so my stylist will apply it on Friday, and then my hair will be STRAIGHT!

One thing I forgot to mention in my DH/MT comparison is that I've suffered zero breakage with DH, even though I did more passes with the flat iron during the application. I noticed a handful of split ends, but that's about it. With my first BKT with MT Advanced, I had awful damage to my ends. I'm not sure if this is because DH offers more protection, or if my ends are strengthened because MT was previously applied to them.


----------



## cutenss

sheba1 said:


> Wow, Brittany's hair is really thriving. Way to go, Girlfriend! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFJ-48KNM4&playnext_from=TL&videos=Pt59Y8h4YBI&feature=sub
> 
> ETA: Braidout is hawt, too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JRbKAoWccY
> 
> I just love the way you can get that "braidout on relaxed hair" look with BKT when you're a natural.
> 
> OMG and Cutenss! :notworthy Now you already know...


 
 Thank you.  How is you HJ coming along?  Well I hope.   I miss talking to my friend.  We must chat soon.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

mstar said:


> Well, it's been 2 weeks, and my hair is basically laughing at [email protected]@air.  My roots puff up almost every time I take a shower, so I've been forced to flat iron in order for my leave-out to blend in with my weave.
> 
> My Marcia Teixeira Advanced should arrive tomorrow, so my stylist will apply it on Friday, and then my hair will be STRAIGHT!
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention in my DH/MT comparison is that I've suffered zero breakage with DH, even though I did more passes with the flat iron during the application. I noticed a handful of split ends, but that's about it. With my first BKT with MT Advanced, I had awful damage to my ends. I'm not sure if this is because DH offers more protection, or if my ends are strengthened because MT was previously applied to them.




So, the last time you used Marcia T advanced your hair was straight?  Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## mstar

loveisnthehouse said:


> So, the last time you used Marcia T advanced your hair was straight?  Are you natural or relaxed?


Hi, here is my post from my initial treatment with MT Advanced, with photos: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9819694&postcount=2520. I am a 4a/b natural. HTH


----------



## mstar

I had my stylist apply Marcia Teixeira Advanced to my weave horseshoe today, and it looks beautiful! It got very straight, and blends FLAWLESSLY with the weave hair. I'm very pleased. 

We did 4 passes with my Hana Elite iron on 430 degrees, and rinsed immediately after the flat iron. I don't see any new split ends, either! (I got a ton of splits with my first MT treatment). I think the difference is because I used a better quality iron, lower heat, and my hair is strengthened from my two previous BKTs.

I'm kicking myself for letting hubby take my camera on vacation this weekend.  I really want to post a photo of my results!


----------



## aileendq

UPDATE:
 It's been 5 weeks and 4 days since my last relaxer (I did a BKT shortly afterwards) and about a week and a half since my last BKT with QOD Max using my BaByliss Nano Titanium. (I will be BKTing once a month in an effort to stretch my relaxers to 3- or possibly 4- months.)

I pre-poo'd with coconut oil then worked out for 1 hour. Then I washed (365 Everyday Shea Lavender Moisturizing 'poo) and used my Aussie Moist. I'm trying to use products up, so I busted out my Mixed Chicks Leave in Conditioner and then topped that with the remaining Ouidad Humidity Gel. Then I slicked my hair back, put a cloth headband on to lay my crown flat and put two French braids in the back. I oiled my ends.

Normally when I braid my hair like this, I coax the ends to curl around my finger as it dries, and it will dry in a coil about the size of my pinky finger.

Today, I had to FIGHT to get even a wave, as the ends really wanted to dry straight. They are dry now, and there's *just* a wave. I'm cracking up laughing, because I was *pissed* that they wouldn't curl. 

I'm SUPER curious to see how the braids dry. I will try & post a pic when they do (I have a crappy phone camera). 

BKTers, how are YOUR air drying methods different b/c of the BKT?

I'm really, really hoping that I can continue to air dry successfully. I've been abusing my hair for SO LONG with heat, and I want to be liberated from that (insert cuss here) blowdryer!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My air drying method is the same pre and post BKT.  I dry my hair in 4 - 6 plaits.  I wear my hair curly most of the time and straighten only to apply the BKT.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I still have some QOD gold left.. a little over 4 oz.  I think I'm gonna give QOD another try. I analyzed the way I did my first attempt.  I deep conditioner and it was not so good. I then used  the qod shampoo. I air dried my hair, then applied the keratin treatment. I think I didn't let it dry enough and I should have blow dried my hair more after wards. Today, I'm more well armed. I have better deep conditioner, better  brushes for the blow drying part. At the time of my 1st application, I assumed the flat iron did all  the straightening. I now realize the blow drying also plays a part in helping to straightening the hair.I think  I didn't apply enough of the keratin in some part of my hair hair I didn't use enough keratin. I also noticed the parts of my hair that where more moisturized, the front off my hair( I always slick my hair back in a bun) was much more straight and receptive to the keratin. The back no so much. I will give it another go, and I will order Marcia T advance Chocolate in a month from now , takes 10 business days for me to get it...so I'm looking at least another 6 weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Can someone PM me or post in the thread the best place for me to purchase the Marcia T advance Chocolate?? I'm just about ready to do the BKT thing again.

ETA: I see the 16 oz bottle on sale on Amazon.com and Ebay, I would like a smaller size to try before I invest in the larger bottle.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

There are two versions of Marcia T BKT, Chocolate and Advanced.  The Advanced formula is a 1 day wash out while the chocolate takes 3 - 4 days to cure.

I bought my Marcia T Chocolate from a BHM member: MrsBossy.
http://talk.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=262314&KW=bkt&PN=1

Sending you PM.




AtlantaJJ said:


> Can someone PM me or post in the thread the best place for me to purchase the Marcia T advance Chocolate?? I'm just about ready to do the BKT thing again.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

I just search amazon and 16 oz is over 300!  Is that the correct price????  Has anyone found Marcia Teixeira Advanced cheaper?


----------



## me-T

i too searched ebay for the marcia chocolate, and i ended up googling, and found some place in canada, lol. every other site was out of stock. i paid $75.91 17 and some change for shipping! bought it on the 15th, and even DF is like "that stuff ain't here _yet_?"
i'm at work so i don't have the link, but i'll make a reminder to post it when i get home.

ok, i looked at my emailed receipt. 
Marcia Teixeira Brazilian CHOCOLATE Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment- 62.50 for 4oz, $13.41 for shipping to texas


----------



## chocolatina

Hi, ladies. I've read so many BKT posts trying to figure out which brand is the best to purchase. I've had approx 4 treatments in the past year all professionally done. My first was Coppella and I liked it. The next three were some brand I can't remember the name of that is used in the Dominican salons I go to here in NJ. They were good too but I'm concerned about the formaldehide content (not sure how much but its pretty fumey). 

I'm leaning towards MT based on all the good reviews. I'm not sure whether to purchase the chocolate 3-day or the advanced 1-day. Has anyone tried both? Can u give me a comparison of the two? I don't mind having the product in for 3-5 days. I'm used to it. However being able to wash after only one day would be awesome IF the results are the same and treatment lasts as long.

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## me-T

^^ do you want straightness or looser curls?


----------



## chocolatina

I would say straightness.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Info from an email I received:


Global keratin 4% is effective on 4a/4b hair.
Marcia Teixeira Chocolate is effective on 4a/4b hair.
 Marcia Teixeira Advanced Treatment is a 24 hour formula and has the *greatest straightening* *ability* of the 3 formulas I have available. It also has the shortest duration of effectiveness.



chocolatina said:


> Hi, ladies. I've read so many BKT posts trying to figure out which brand is the best to purchase. I've had approx 4 treatments in the past year all professionally done. My first was Coppella and I liked it. The next three were some brand I can't remember the name of that is used in the Dominican salons I go to here in NJ. They were good too but I'm concerned about the formaldehide content (not sure how much but its pretty fumey).
> 
> I'm leaning towards MT based on all the good reviews. I'm not sure whether to purchase the chocolate 3-day or the advanced 1-day. Has anyone tried both? Can u give me a comparison of the two? I don't mind having the product in for 3-5 days. I'm used to it. However being able to wash after only one day would be awesome IF the results are the same and treatment lasts as long.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## me-T

my marcia came in yesterday! future hubs got the mail before i did, and wrote "thank you Jesus" on the box  he needs to stop it already!. i'll be applying it tonight since i'm off tomorrow

*natural mane*, what do you mean marcia advanced has the shortest effectiveness? it wears off faster? do you think global gets hair straighter than qod gold?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

me-T said:


> my marcia came in yesterday! future hubs got the mail before i did, and wrote* "thank you Jesus"* on the box  he needs to stop it already!. i'll be applying it tonight since i'm off tomorrow
> 
> *natural mane*, what do you mean marcia advanced has the shortest effectiveness? it wears off faster? do you think global gets hair straighter than qod gold?




 That's funny!  Please tell us how it comes out and with pictures!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

BKT is saving my hair and transition. I'm lucky in that my father's best friend is a hairstylist (I had forgotten about that), and does BKT with Agi Max. For me, this product is fantastic, and I get a great discount. The results are in my avatar. My hair looks a lot thicker, and apart from this avy pic, is much healthier looking and shiny.

Here's Agi Max:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/102555097/AGI_MAX_Brazilian_KERATIN_HAIR_STRAIGHTENING.html 

This past weekend, he BC'd 5" or 6", taking me from BSL to SL due to relaxer damage. I'm now between 60% and 70%  natural, gradually cutting relaxed ends and hoping to be 100% nappy by my 40th birthday next year.


----------



## chocolatina

Me-T: Which MT did u purchase advance or chocolate? I think I'm going for the chocolate. 

Where did u purchase and how much. I saw a 4oz. bottle on the following site after one of the ladies on the thread suggested it. Seems to be the cheapest prices I've found for MT.  Let me know asap. Need to purchase tonight in hopes of having it for stylist to apply on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## chocolatina

Oh and natural mane, I'm also waiting on the answers to Me-T's questions re: effectiveness (I think you mean how long it lasts) and ur opinion on global vs quad gold.

I have 4b all natural so I'm trying to decide on one of these today! Lol.


----------



## me-T

*choco*- i got the chocolate 4 oz, $62.50

oh, you won't have it by friday. i got mine after a... what? 2 week or so wait


----------



## me-T

1st marcia chocolate impression-not all that. but i think it may be user error.
i purposely used too much-as i always do- but that doesn't seem like a good idea with this brand. my hair is so weighed down and greasy-feeling. my results are actually like a flat iron job on moisturized and sealed hair. 

and since i bkt only about 2 weeks ago, i only did 2 passes since i was worried about heat damage. i know that might have an effect on why it's not as straight as my usual qod applications, but with marcy supposedly being the most straightening one, i was let down.

on a good note, i didn't have any reversion this morning at the roots like i do with qod. it actually looked better. still weighed down and greasy though. i gave it another shot of the blow dryer to kinda help with the straightness. 

there were fumes, which i never had with either qod or dh. not crazy smoky or anything, but i did have to go get a fan to help push them out of the window.

so yeah, we'll see what happens on the first wash. i've learned what i needed to for the next app. 

1st pic-i was getting ready to apply some marcy to this piece, and i was like "eww, look at the difference in thickness!" sometimes i wanna chop that relaxed mess off!
2nd-noticing how straight the roots are with only 1 or 2 layers compared to the rest of my 8 layers-of-bkt hair
3rd-how it came out. can you tell it's not all that smooth? you can kinda see the blow dry results too


----------



## hairdrama:{

Hello Ladies,

I started a thread to get some advice about BKT.  Someone suggested to post it in here as well, hopefully with your help I can get things sorted out.  Please come here and shed some light 



hairdrama:{ said:


> Ok, so there are 101 threads about BKT . I’ve read a lot, but don’t see consensus as for which one is the best. Of course everyone’s hair is different and what works for one doesn’t work for others, but I just need to narrow my choices to then do further research.
> 
> So down to the facts, this is my mom’s hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wan to introduce her to the BKT world . I think she’ll truly benefit from it but I need your advice to make the right decision. So, a little overview:
> 
> 
> She is a 3c/4a medium density, Telaxed.
> She telaxes about 2x a year, probably every six months but really it’s not set on stone, she can go longer or shorter. She uses a Dark & Lovely relaxer.
> She colors often, permanent, Textures & Tones or Dark & Lovely, she doesn’t really have a preference.
> She washes her hair & rollersets faithfully once a week. She wears her hair straight 100% of the time, either loose or on a ponytail.
> I need to know:
> 
> 
> Which BTK do you recommend? Could you please elaborate on that?
> Considering her hair texture, what would the outcome be (somewhat straight, looser curl, etc)?
> Should I be concern about her hair color for this treatment?
> Where can I find the product for home application? (I want to do it for her)
> Any other concerns and/or recommendations?
> I appreciate your replies ladies.


----------



## me-T

i'll try to answer as best as i can
1-if she likes straightness, she could go with qod gold or marcia teixeira (i've tried these)
2- considering her texture? umm... i'd guess tight waves? i have 4a/b and after 7 apps, i'm still not out of the type 4 zone, so really idk
3- with color, the bkt will take better since her hair is more porous
4-ebay! do it with bing for cash back!
5-she might not have to texlax anymore. matter of fact, to answer #2, whatever texture she gets texlaxing, is what she'll probably end up with. and she can overlap her treatments without letting them wear off to eventually get straight hair(but still have body)
hth!


----------



## hairdrama:{

me-T said:


> i'll try to answer as best as i can
> 1-if she likes straightness, she could go with qod gold or marcia teixeira (i've tried these)
> 2- considering her texture? umm... i'd guess tight waves? i have 4a/b and after 7 apps, i'm still not out of the type 4 zone, so really idk
> 3- with color, the bkt will take better since her hair is more porous
> 4-ebay! do it with bing for cash back!
> 5-she might not have to texlax anymore. matter of fact, to answer #2, whatever texture she gets texlaxing, is what she'll probably end up with. and she can overlap her treatments without letting them wear off to eventually get straight hair(but still have body)
> hth!



Thanks Awesome! Yes, the idea if for her not to telax anymore


----------



## loveisnthehouse

me-T said:


> 1st marcia chocolate impression-not all that. but i think it may be user error.
> i purposely used too much-as i always do- but that doesn't seem like a good idea with this brand. my hair is so weighed down and greasy-feeling. my results are actually like a flat iron job on moisturized and sealed hair.
> 
> and since i bkt only about 2 weeks ago, i only did 2 passes since i was worried about heat damage. i know that might have an effect on why it's not as straight as my usual qod applications, but with marcy supposedly being the most straightening one, i was let down.
> 
> on a good note, i didn't have any reversion this morning at the roots like i do with qod. it actually looked better. still weighed down and greasy though. i gave it another shot of the blow dryer to kinda help with the straightness.
> 
> there were fumes, which i never had with either qod or dh. not crazy smoky or anything, but i did have to go get a fan to help push them out of the window.
> 
> so yeah, we'll see what happens on the first wash. i've learned what i needed to for the next app.
> 
> 1st pic-i was getting ready to apply some marcy to this piece, and i was like "eww, look at the difference in thickness!" sometimes i wanna chop that relaxed mess off!
> 2nd-noticing how straight the roots are with only 1 or 2 layers compared to the rest of my 8 layers-of-bkt hair
> 3rd-how it came out. can you tell it's not all that smooth? you can kinda see the blow dry results too




I'm looking forward to hearing how your hair turns out with the wash.


----------



## hairdrama:{

bump..........bump..........bump..........


----------



## chocolatina

Hairdrama, your hair is gorgeous. Its making me miss my long hair. I got sick of the slow grow-out process and finally decided to chop it off just to get the rest of the relaxer out. I've got an asymmetrical bob now with highlights and its all natural. I actually love it for the summer but I'll be growing it long again starting in the fall. 

Me-T, what's the formaldehyde content in MT versus QOD versus Global? I know Global comes in free, 2%, and 4% but not sure about the other two. Anyone can answer actually. Thanks.


----------



## me-T

i don't know global, i think qod gold is 2%, and mt chocolate... i'm gonna guess 4% 'cause of the fumes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ladies should I get the BKT tape for my flat iron? What's your experience with the tape? I plan to get a better flat iron at some point but in the meantime I would like to know if the tape is worth a try.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

naturalmanenyc said:


> Info from an email I received:
> 
> 
> Global keratin 4% is effective on 4a/4b hair.
> Marcia Teixeira Chocolate is effective on 4a/4b hair.
> Marcia Teixeira Advanced Treatment is a 24 hour formula and has the *greatest straightening* *ability* of the 3 formulas I have available. It also has the shortest duration of effectiveness.



 Ok, I'm planning to switch to Marcia T. and I have 4a/4B hair. The last time I got a relaxer was November 2008. So Based on what is stated above I should go with the chocolate.
*
I'm curious does anyone know how long does the Marcia T treatment last? Does it last like a month or something???*

If so I have no issue doing this every month.


----------



## Dak

*Stay away from Dream Hair*

Thought I'd give a heads up to anyone considering using Dream Hair.  Don't.  I've had some much breakage from using it, never again.  I've used QOD & Softless, much better.  My next BKT will be with QOD.


----------



## Moniquenuss

*Re: Stay away from Dream Hair*



Dak said:


> Thought I'd give a heads up to anyone considering using Dream Hair.  Don't.  I've had some much breakage from using it, never again.  I've used QOD & Softless, much better.  My next BKT will be with QOD.


Same here!!! My hair hated it! It wore off after a few washes and left me with a lot of tangles. I'm a transitioning 4a and my hair loves the global 4% in chocolate. I want to try the mt. I guess that will he next.


----------



## MarieB

BlackHairDiva said:


> Ok, I'm planning to switch to Marcia T. and I have 4a/4B hair. The last time I got a relaxer was November 2008. So Based on what is stated above I should go with the chocolate.
> 
> *I'm curious does anyone know how long does the Marcia T treatment last? Does it last like a month or something???*
> 
> If so I have no issue doing this every month.


 
My first treatment (Marcia T chocolate) lasted about 2 months before I noticed it starting to wear off. I'm about a 2C/3A, and hardly any "permanent straightener" lasts that long on my hair. HTH.


----------



## me-T

marcia t only lasts 2 months?? so that would mean marcia advanced wears off sooner?
i might go back to qod after this bottle. i was hoping with marcia i could overlap every 2 months since it supposedly gets the hair straighter. i'm doing monthly right now to hurry and get to the point of straight out the shower-ness


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I've only used Lasio One Day BKT and Rejuvenol BKT. I have not tried any others, although I have Marcia T Chocolate BKT which I will use for my next treatment.




chocolatina said:


> Oh and natural mane, I'm also waiting on the answers to Me-T's questions re: effectiveness (I think you mean how long it lasts) and ur opinion on global vs quad gold.
> 
> I have 4b all natural so I'm trying to decide on one of these today! Lol.


----------



## Dove56

*Re: Stay away from Dream Hair*



Dak said:


> Thought I'd give a heads up to anyone considering using Dream Hair.  Don't.  I've had some much breakage from using it, never again.  I've used QOD & Softless, much better.  My next BKT will be with QOD.



Mine too. I love QOD Max!!!


----------



## Dak

Last night ordered 4 ounces of QOD off of ebay, from the seller KeratinToday.   This morning I got a shipping notification.


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> marcia t only lasts 2 months?? so that would mean marcia advanced wears off sooner?
> i might go back to qod after this bottle. i was hoping with marcia i could overlap every 2 months since it supposedly gets the hair straighter. i'm doing monthly right now to hurry and get to the point of straight out the shower-ness


 
I was swimming a lot, so that didn't help; I probably could have made it 3 months if I'd stayed out of the pool.


----------



## me-T

did my wash a couple of hours ago. doesn't seem to be much of a difference compared to qod. after this bottle is up, if i don't see it's advantages, i'm going back to fume-less, cheaper, easier to find qod gold
oh i did have some reversion before the wash.


----------



## foxee

Encanto ladies, how is your hair holding up?  It's been 7 weeks since my treatment and I'm very pleased.  Now I do not wear my hair straight very often and lately I'm pulling it back into a puff - but Encanto is doing what I needed it to do.  I don't have any single strand knots and it loosened my texture a little bit.  I'm thinking about reapplying mid to end of July.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I've also liked the results of Encanto but the fumes were killing me! It lays down my mg (44 weeks post) like nobody's business and my WnG's are fluffy, curly and frizz-free but I can't take the fumes! 

Dove56 - does QOD Max have killer fumes?


----------



## Amerie123

where do you guys buy your softliss from?? and where do you guys buy your global from? TIA.. I have some DH coming any day now, but just for future references in case i don't like it, i was wondering where y'all bought them from.. most places won't let you purchase unless you have a license.


----------



## Dove56

jayjaycurlz said:


> I've also liked the results of Encanto but the fumes were killing me! It lays down my mg (44 weeks post) like nobody's business and my WnG's are fluffy, curly and frizz-free but I can't take the fumes!
> 
> Dove56 - does QOD Max have killer fumes?



Only if you use too much, I did that once...NOT good...lol.  The last couple of times I used it I didn't smell anything.  QOD is only 0.02% formeldahyde.


----------



## Wildkat08

Big question for u BKT experts, but let me give u some background info:

I'm a 100% natural fine haired 3Ber seriously considering BKTing.  The salon I go to offers Marcia T, but after researching it on this thread I decided not to go with it b/c I want to keep some of my curl pattern, however a loosened curl pattern is fine, if not welcomed. So I was thinking I should go with Peter Coppola. But then it came to me... when I used to get relaxers I NEVER lost my curl pattern! I could leave the salon on relax day with my hair in a wash n go style. All relaxers ever really did for me was make styling quicker, more managable and make my hair less likely to revert, but my hair always stayed curly. With all that said... do u ladies think I would lose my curl pattern with the Marcia T b/c something in the Keratin is "stronger" than something in relaxers (sounds crazy, I know) or do u think Marcia T might give me the best bang for my buck considering that I'm unlikely to lose my curls, b/c a relaxer didnt, well... relax them?  Sorry to be so long winded, just could really use u ladies help in figuring this one out.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

There are two versions of Marcia T BKT, Chocolate and Advanced. The Advanced formula is a 1 day wash out while the chocolate takes 3 - 4 days to cure.

Info from an email I received:


Marcia Teixeira Chocolate is effective on 4a/4b hair.
Marcia Teixeira Advanced Treatment is a 24 hour formula and has the *greatest straightening* *ability* of the 3 formulas I have available. It also has the shortest duration of effectiveness.


----------



## Amerie123

amazing said:


> where do you guys buy your softliss from?? and where do you guys buy your global from? TIA.. I have some DH coming any day now, but just for future references in case i don't like it, i was wondering where y'all bought them from.. most places won't let you purchase unless you have a license.



bumping for my question.....


----------



## MarieB

amazing said:


> bumping for my question.....


 http://www.softliss.com/ingles/chocolate.html, but I bought my Global and DH from LHCF members. Check the Product Exchange board. Also, I think a lot of people are buying from sellers on e-bay. I'm sure a few will chime in once the holiday weekend is over. HTH.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Just popping in to see if anyone has found where to get marcia t advanced for less than $100...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

hairdrama:{ said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I started a thread to get some advice about BKT. Someone suggested to post it in here as well, hopefully with your help I can get things sorted out. Please come here and shed some light


 Your mom's hair is beautiful, but the color is really light. I would research BKT and light color because I have read that it can change the color a great deal.

There is a BKT made for blonde hair, I can't remember which brand it is however.

ETA:  Coppola Keratin Complex Natural Keratin Smoothing Treatment Blonde Hair


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I received my Marcia Teixeira for about 2 weeks now, but I still haven't slowed down long enough to use it!! I've been working out and lacefronting it for a while now. The great news is that my hair is growing like weeds!!! I'm amazed at how much growth I've gained since I've changed my diet and have been working out 5 days per week. 

I'm going to have to do my BKT sometime in the next two weeks because my trip to Los Angeles is rapidly approaching!  I'm not wearing my hair out while I'm there, I want to do the MT for its conditioning / manageability effects.  I am going to color my grays this week and then give it a good week before I do the BKT.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

http://www.saveonsalonproducts.com/product-p/855.htm


 Marcia Teixeira - Advanced Brazilian Keratin Treatment 4 oz.

*Our Price:* $78.00 
*Sale Price: $72.00 *
_*You save $6.00!*_ 




loveisnthehouse said:


> Just popping in to see if anyone has found where to get marcia t advanced for less than $100...


----------



## me-T

^^yup that's where i got my marcia from.

my hair seems to hold on to moisture better with this brand. it's so soft all the time! 
so far it seems like qod gold, but with better moisture retention


----------



## mstar

It's been about 3 weeks since my last Marcia T Advanced, and I'm experiencing much more reversion at the roots than I'd like.  This is only a problem for me because I'm wearing a straight weave, and I need my hair to blend without using too much heat. 

This is a big change from the straightness I experienced with my first treatment. I have pinpointed two possible reasons for this:

1) I suspect that the first treatment was done on 450, even though I asked the stylist to use 430. I experienced a lot of split ends and damage on the ends of my hair. This second BKT was done on 430...no damage, but not too much straightness, either. 

2) I did a henna treatment before my first BKT. Henna loosens my texture a lot, and it probably worked in concert with the BKT to give me smooth, straight hair. 

So I'm going to redo it.  First I will do a henna, then wait a week and do the MTA on my roots only, at 450. My weave is absolutely beautiful (best I've ever had), and I'm hoping this will allow me to enjoy it for the rest of the summer, without worrying about puffy roots.


(ETA: I might strip the BKT with sulfates and salt before doing the henna. :scratchch It's only a tiny horseshoe at my hairline.)


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm curious. Has anyone stopped using relaxers completely and  strictly using BKT? Have you been able to reach your hair lenght goals?

 When I first got on the BKT bandwagon, I was hoping to have  straight hair like relaxed hair, little  reversion as possible when wet or humid and growth retention was another thing I wanted.

Well, its been a while since I did my second BKT. My roots are reversing quicker. I think its due to the heat wave we are having...Its nearly impossible not to sweat.

I dont think QOD gold is the one for me. Right now my hair is feeling a tad dry and retain moisture as much.  Plus, I wish my hair would be straighter.

Any 4a/4b members who QOD Gold didn't cut it? Was it better with  Marcia T chocolate or Marcia Advance? I heard advance has the most straightening  "power" but does it on 4a/4b hair???


----------



## loveisnthehouse

naturalmanenyc said:


> http://www.saveonsalonproducts.com/product-p/855.htm
> 
> 
> Marcia Teixeira - Advanced Brazilian Keratin Treatment 4 oz.
> 
> *Our Price:* $78.00
> *Sale Price: $72.00 *
> _*You save $6.00!*_




Thank you!!


----------



## zora

I have the Coppola on.  Can I do a henna and indigo without disruputing the keratin


----------



## Dak

OK, y'all are getting to me with the talk about Marcia T letting the hair retain moisture better.  But I'm not looking for completely straight hair, more loose curls.  Is that what you're getting with the Marcia T chocolate?


----------



## me-T

Dak said:


> OK, y'all are getting to me with the talk about Marcia T letting the hair retain moisture better. But I'm not looking for completely straight hair, more loose curls. Is that what you're getting with the Marcia T chocolate?


it's not as straight as i expected it to be, so if that's what you want, plus moisture retention, i'd say try it



BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm curious. Has anyone stopped using relaxers completely and strictly using BKT? Have you been able to reach your hair lenght goals?
> 
> When I first got on the BKT bandwagon, I was hoping to have straight hair like relaxed hair, little reversion as possible when wet or humid and growth retention was another thing I wanted.
> 
> Well, its been a while since I did my second BKT. My roots are reversing quicker. I think its due to the heat wave we are having...Its nearly impossible not to sweat.
> 
> I dont think QOD gold is the one for me. Right now my hair is feeling a tad dry and retain moisture as much. Plus, I wish my hair would be straighter.
> 
> Any 4a/4b members who QOD Gold didn't cut it? Was it better with Marcia T chocolate or Marcia Advance? I heard advance has the most straightening "power" but does it on 4a/4b hair???


  i was 2months post when i started bkt'ing. still overlapping treatments to get straight out the shower hair, but believe me, after 8 treatments, it's doin a LOT better as far as styling.
for me, marcia straightens the same as qod gold, but the moisture retention is better


----------



## MarieB

me-T said:


> ^^yup that's where i got my marcia from.
> 
> my hair seems to hold on to moisture better with this brand. it's so soft all the time!
> so far it seems like qod gold, but with better moisture retention


 
Is it safe to assume that they're not too strict about the "Professionals Only" thing?


----------



## Dak

Me-T, how would you describe your hair?  Like curl pattern & thickness of the strands?


----------



## me-T

marie- they didn't ask or anything. i was kinda scared that they would though. 

dak-um... when it's wet, it's like a texlax... when dry in a bun or something stretched (flexi set for example) it's like a a bad/reverting press. i posted some pics further up the page


----------



## me-T

more pics 
1-root shot somewhere in the middle of my head
2-this protective style that's really plain lol
3-another view 
4-this flexi rod experiment
5-day 3 of experiment

hopefully ya'll get an idea of how my hair looks when dry. it's poofy when wet, but when you "do" it, it looks more presentable


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

I had my first BKT done with MT. 

Any of you used QOD MAx???  (I've seen a lot of comments about QOD Gold, but not sure if there was a difference)

I just got my QOD Max sample in the mail and want to know if there will be any issues. 

After the last few raves about MT though, I may not even use this sample and get some MT... lol


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Another question....  

I have noticed a few broken hairs. Not many, maybe 10 or so in the last week. Do I need to focus on my protein moisture balance or continue to up my moisture as my stylist has told me to?


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

bumping...


----------



## Dove56

Mecca_Goddess said:


> I had my first BKT done with MT.
> 
> Any of you used QOD MAx???  (I've seen a lot of comments about QOD Gold, but not sure if there was a difference)
> 
> I just got my QOD Max sample in the mail and want to know if there will be any issues.
> 
> After the last few raves about MT though, I may not even use this sample and get some MT... lol



I stan for QOD Max, I LOVE it! I am 3c and this gets my hair straight...my crown is very curly so it gets about 80% straight.


----------



## Minty

thank you thank you for the updated info. I'm almost out of MT Advanced. I have one more application, but I'm going to try and wait until mid July.


----------



## beana

I'm on my 6th treatment so far and i've tried Softliss (2x's), DH (2x's), QOD Gold (1x) and i just BKT'ed again on Saturday with DH. 

I like DH the most out of all formulas. Overtime I experienced breakage and dryness with the QOD hair, despite its initial "protected" feel. Also, i notice i was able to retain more length with the DH, as opposed to having to do 2 mandatory trims while using QOD.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

me-T said:


> it's not as straight as i expected it to be, so if that's what you want, plus moisture retention, i'd say try it
> 
> 
> *i was 2months post when i started bkt'ing. still overlapping treatments to get straight out the shower hair, but believe me, after 8 treatments, it's doin a LOT better as far as styling.
> for me, marcia straightens the same as qod gold, but the moisture retention is better*



I'm thinking about Overlapping but I'm worried about overloading my hair with protein and  generating breakage.

When do you overlap? Monthly?How do you do you overlap? Do you simply skip the clarifying process adn  apply the keratin treatment on freshly moisturized( co-washed and Deep Conditioned hair...i.e when dried hair?)

More information please?


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

^^bumping for responses to this as well....


----------



## sithembile

Mecca_Goddess said:


> I had my first BKT done with MT.
> 
> Any of you used QOD MAx???  (I've seen a lot of comments about QOD Gold, but not sure if there was a difference)
> 
> I just got my QOD Max sample in the mail and want to know if there will be any issues.
> 
> After the last few raves about MT though, I may not even use this sample and get some MT... lol



I've used QOD Max once, the results were okay but I think I used to little product and didn't do enough passes. I'm finishing the bottle next week, I'd probably use another brand but I couldn't find anything else online in the UK.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

sithembile said:


> I've used QOD Max once, the results were okay but I think I used to little product and didn't do enough passes. I'm finishing the bottle next week, I'd probably use another brand but I couldn't find anything else online in the UK.


 
Do you think that if you had used enough product it would have provided good results? 

How many passes did you do?


----------



## zora

Has anyone henna'ed and indigo'ed with BKT hair? What were the results?


----------



## Ediese

Dak said:


> OK, y'all are getting to me with the talk about Marcia T letting the hair retain moisture better. But I'm not looking for completely straight hair, more loose curls. Is that what you're getting with the Marcia T chocolate?


 
Hi Dak! Check out my thread below. You'll see the change in my hair. I think I provided comparison shots. I'm a natural 4a/3c. With the MT, my curls really loosened and I didn't have the normal bulky frizz to deal with. I just bought some because I'm planning on doing again at the end of the year.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461426&highlight=ediese+bkt


----------



## Dak

Ediese, thanks for pointing me towards your thread!  Great pictures, that really gave me an idea of what I might expect since my curl pattern is pretty similar.  Your hair looks very moist & conditioned.


----------



## Ediese

Dak said:


> Ediese, thanks for pointing me towards your thread! Great pictures, that really gave me an idea of what I might expect since my curl pattern is pretty similar. Your hair looks very moist & conditioned.


 
You're welcome! I really loved the treatment. I had it done by someone, and I don't think they used enough, so I did suffer some heat damage. I'll do it myself next time to ensure that doesn't happen. It's been 3 mos. and my curls have reverted.


----------



## sithembile

Mecca_Goddess said:


> Do you think that if you had used enough product it would have provided good results?
> 
> How many passes did you do?



Sorry I meant to say I used too much product, so my hair was sticky and not shiny until the first wash. I did about 4 passes at 190C. My new growth reverted quickly. Next time I'll use less product and do more passes.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Do you guys know if wetting a lot will cause it to revert?


I had this done Sunday with the 24 hour formula. Monday, I washed it out with the Everpure sulfate free poo and con. My hair was great. Tuesday, I wet my hair in the shower and used Suave Shea Butter conditioner as a cowash. Yesterday, I used the sulfate free con and EVCO in my hair. This morning, I styled with kinky curly leave in. It seems like my hair has already reverted back to what it was before. Do you think it was the suave conditioner.

When I got it done, he flat ironed on 410 but only did 2-3 passes bc he didn't want to over do the process. He did maybe 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch sections. I'm not too sure. They were the size of normally flat ironing my hair. 

I think it may be the Suave conditioner and how he did the treatment. He's really into healthy hair and since my hair is fine 3c/4a maybe 4b, he didn't want to over do it?

What do you guys think? It that why?

The front is shrinking a bit and the back has pretty much reverted back to what it was before. Idk. I'm going to text him. I've only poo once. Thanks!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

If the majority of your hair is 3c/4a, it shouldn't revert that quickly. If it's mostly 4b, then it can revert almost immediately! There's a thread around here about BKT on 4b hair - her hair looked like it had never been BKT'd within a couple weeks, I think.

You got any pitchas? lol


----------



## me-T

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm thinking about Overlapping but I'm worried about overloading my hair with protein and generating breakage.
> 
> When do you overlap? Monthly?How do you do you overlap? Do you simply skip the clarifying process adn apply the keratin treatment on freshly moisturized( co-washed and Deep Conditioned hair...i.e when dried hair?)
> 
> More information please?


 
i apply it to my whole head every time i bkt. at first i was doing it every other month, but i bumped it up to every month.
first i'll dc, then for the wash i do a clarify, a half & half clarify/moisture, then a moisture poo, then apply on damp hair


----------



## Minty

MeT you got it down to a science going on! 

Lovin your results too! I'm so behind on this thread....


----------



## CoutureMe06

I will take pictures when I get home and post


----------



## sheba1

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm thinking about Overlapping but I'm worried about overloading my hair with protein and  generating breakage.
> 
> When do you overlap? Monthly?How do you do you overlap?
> 
> More information please?



I overlap whenever I get good and ready. I know Brittany did monthly treatments until she had several layers.  Now she does not clarify (shampoos before application) and mostly does roots only applications now. I do full head and do clarify.  I've had no issues.



> Do you simply skip the clarifying process adn  apply the keratin treatment on freshly moisturized( co-washed and Deep Conditioned hair...i.e when dried hair?)



I do the entire process applying the treatment to freshly clarified hair. I love to cowash in between treatments, alternating between cheapie moisture, protein and clarifying conditioners.  I DC after clarifying cowashes.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Today was insane at work so I totally forgot to upload my pic. Will definitely put them up 2mro.


----------



## CoutureMe06

And I posted on another forum. Idk what I was thinking. Sorry I totally forgot.


----------



## rachaelp

SouthernTease said:


> So many names.
> So many brands.
> It should have its own thread...no?
> 
> Let's make a list of links to the brand's website and ingredients if available. You can post and I will add to the original post so it's easier to get the info.
> 
> *THE KERATIN TREATMENTS*
> 
> *Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola Contains aldehyde (said to be the "safer", more "organic" form of formaldehyde)
> 
> 
> 
> Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free, 2%, and 4%
> 
> 
> 
> La-Brasiliana
> 
> 
> 
> Lasio
> 
> 
> 
> Soft-Liss (Formaldehyde free - contains ethyl alcohol)
> 
> 
> 
> OK Original Keratin
> 
> 
> 
> Agi Max
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Smooth by American Culture (Formaldehyde free - contains vanilla extract/vanillin)
> 
> 
> 
> Goleshlee Keratin Hair Therapy (Myspace page)
> 
> 
> 
> Rejuvenol - Official Site -
> More Information
> 
> 
> 
> QOD (QOD Max, QOD Red, QOD Gold)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Inoar "Morrocan Brush/Escova Marroquina"*
> _Ingredients: Glicerin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, C.I. 19140, C.I. 16035, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Keratin, Silica, Fragrance, Water and Formaldeheyde.
> Note: This product contains a maximum of 0.2% of Formaldheyde._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW*
> - It's not cheap
> - Requires a lot of heat for the first application up to 450 degrees of heat to seal the keratin into hair
> - Some brands contain formaldehyde
> - Some aldehydes have low hazard scores according to the Environmental Working Group
> - It's temporary
> - It's not a relaxer
> - It's not for everybody




Hi!  I'm a Coppolla Keratin girl - done once in a salon as a model for a training video, then 4 times myself over the past year and a half.  I am due to buy a new bottle of product, but know there are so many options and would love to hear from other experienced users as to what product seems to be easiest to use and has the shortest "wait to wash" time while still working properly.  

I know that's a lot to consume and different products may work better on different hair types.  For reference, I have long light brown/dark blondish-red hair that's really about 80% gray.  It was stick straight when I was young and it was virgin hair, but now at 39, my hair is dyed and is easily frizzed out in humidity or if I don't put the right product in when it's wet.  

For post-treatment reference, I use either the L'Oreal Pure smoothing no-sulfate/no sodium chloride shampoo and conditioner, or Hair One from Sally's.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!  Soft-Liss is on my mind...  Need to buy very, very soon!


----------



## rachaelp

Muse said:


> Ok, I just went to QOD's site and they list ingredients to ALL of their products: http://www.keratinbrazil.com/brazil... Natural Compounds QOD Brazilian Keratin.html
> 
> I'll start with the sample and go from there. Hopefully my next treatment will be with QOD gold.



OK, so I can't seem to find the location to get a sample of the QOD Gold.  There's only 174 pages to dig through.  lol   Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## hothair

zora said:


> Has anyone henna'ed and indigo'ed with BKT hair? What were the results?



I intend to do Cassia treatments with this. I think it would help stretch my BKT and thicken my hair, I would do it halfway through my treatment I intend to go back to BKT-ing every 6 weeks.

I don't think there should be a problem. My reggie with heat was helping my retention than recently (last 2-3 months) where I cut down my heat usage to about 1ce every month (as opposed to weekly- I seem to have had some breakage) so I'll do a flat iron every fortnight now, I think my hair likes heat


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Are any of you ladies using the BKT to transition? If so how many weeks post are you & when do you think you'll BC?


----------



## me-T

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are any of you ladies using the BKT to transition? If so how many weeks post are you & when do you think you'll BC?


 me! me! i'm like 9months post (was 2 months post when i started)
actually idk if i'm transitioning. i feel like if i want my hair straight, what's the point of cutting off the relaxed hair at the bottom?



rachaelp said:


> Hi! I'm a Coppolla Keratin girl - done once in a salon as a model for a training video, then 4 times myself over the past year and a half. I am due to buy a new bottle of product, but know there are so many options and would love to hear from other experienced users as to what product seems to be easiest to use and has the shortest "wait to wash" time while still working properly.
> 
> I know that's a lot to consume and different products may work better on different hair types. For reference, I have long light brown/dark blondish-red hair that's really about 80% gray. It was stick straight when I was young and it was virgin hair, but now at 39, my hair is dyed and is easily frizzed out in humidity or if I don't put the right product in when it's wet.
> 
> For post-treatment reference, I use either the L'Oreal Pure smoothing no-sulfate/no sodium chloride shampoo and conditioner, or Hair One from Sally's.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated!!! Soft-Liss is on my mind... Need to buy very, very soon!


 
softliss is the first one that comes to mind with a no-wait-to-wash time. there's 2 others that i can't think of


----------



## Vintageglam

Hi Ladies

I am thinking of upping my BKT's from every 2 -3 months to monthly.

I am a 4a/b and do not BKT to get my hair straight per se but rather just to make it more manageable and thereby avoid knotting and breakage caused by detangling.

I was lucky enough to get a 1000ml BKT/ Shampoo combo from another UK member here for a reasonable price (thanks gLO) and was thinking of upping my treatments to 1x month to do some "light" heat training with my hair.  I currently do my own BKT's and flat Iron at about 380 - 400 with either my trusted cheapie hair tools flat iron or my FHI.  I also recently BC'd and also use my mini babyliss to get to the shorter hairs.  I do not BKT my edges as I am trying to grow these back.


Does anyone think this would be over-kill for type 4 hair?  Also if anyone currently engages in this method please let me know how it is going for you?


ETA: After my BKT sessions I usually wash and DC 1-2 a week and braid my hair in large twists and then air dry.  I wear a wig as a pc.  This means my hair is barely manipulated.  I also Henna/ Indigo but I tend to keep the two processes at least 2 weeks apart and have had no issues with it to date.


----------



## me-T

if you go up to monthly, you're gonna eventually straighten it. since that's not what you want, i'd say stay on your 2-3 course, letting the treatment wear off some before applying it again.


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Thanks Me-T I am looking to get a very light texlaxed look a la Long Hair Don't Care but NOT bone straight hence why I thought of upping my treatments to every months.


----------



## rachaelp

me-T said:


> me! me! i'm like 9months post (was 2 months post when i started)
> actually idk if i'm transitioning. i feel like if i want my hair straight, what's the point of cutting off the relaxed hair at the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> softliss is the first one that comes to mind with a no-wait-to-wash time. there's 2 others that i can't think of




THANKS!!!  I've been reading through this massive thread for days, it seems...  I usually rinse and condition the Coppolla an hour after finishing the full treatment, because I truly believe the waiting for 4 days deal is a scam to get us back in the salon for more treatments (a cut, blow-dry or to buy product...).  The Soft-Liss looks great, but does it really not have any aldehyde at all?


----------



## MsRR

I still have some QOD gold left from my 1st application on 03/06/10 and want to give BKT another try.  Does anyone know if bkt has an expiration date.


----------



## MarieB

Last I remember, the popular wisdom was one year after the bottle was first opened, which is impossible to guess on samples, I suppose.


----------



## mstar

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am thinking of upping my BKT's from every 2 -3 months to monthly.
> 
> I am a 4a/b and do not BKT to get my hair straight per se but rather just to make it more manageable and thereby avoid knotting and breakage caused by detangling.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a 1000ml BKT/ Shampoo combo from another UK member here for a reasonable price (thanks gLO) and was thinking of upping my treatments to 1x month to do some "light" heat training with my hair.  I currently do my own BKT's and flat Iron at about 380 - 400 with either my trusted cheapie hair tools flat iron or my FHI.  I also recently BC'd and also use my mini babyliss to get to the shorter hairs.  *I do not BKT my edges as I am trying to grow these back.*
> 
> 
> Does anyone think this would be over-kill for type 4 hair?  Also if anyone currently engages in this method please let me know how it is going for you?


Just my 2 cents, but BKT is the best thing to ever happen to my edges. The added protection of the keratin treatment has allowed them to finally grow back in, thicker and stronger than before. The hair at my temples grows in very slowly, but I don't see much breakage in that area anymore.


----------



## Dove56

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are any of you ladies using the BKT to transition? If so how many weeks post are you & when do you think you'll BC?



Nakialovesshoes,

I am using BKT to transition I am 56 weeks post but I am not going to BC.  I actually was(am kinda..lol) growing my hair out to WL but I got about 2 inches cut today and had it thinned out a bit (on purpose to remove bulk). So I'm a little longer than bra strap length.  My goal is to be eventually relaxer free with just BKT'd "natural" hair.


----------



## MsRR

mstar said:


> Just my 2 cents, but BKT is the best thing to ever happen to my edges. The added protection of the keratin treatment has allowed them to finally grow back in, thicker and stronger than before. The hair at my temples grows in very slowly, but I don't see much breakage in that area anymore.


 What temp do you flat iron your edges with BKT?


----------



## Wildkat08

Hey ladies... anyone still using OCT w/ their BKT?  I use OCT according to the directions on the bottle once/twice a week and I love the way it makes my hair feel, but I wonder if my hair is BKT'd if that will be too much protein... or maybe I wont even need OCT anymore? Any experiences or thoughts?


----------



## grnidmonster

WildKat08, 
I do the same thing. I use OCT in the shower as a CW. The next cw I use a moisturizing condish like aussie. I cw every day or every other day so I just alternate. If I think it amy be too much I'll do a dc but that is rare. I have very fine, thin hair so I would see breakage. So far so good and I have been doing since befor the beginning of the year.


----------



## MsRR

grnidmonster said:


> WildKat08,
> I do the same thing. I use OCT in the shower as a CW. The next cw I use a moisturizing condish like aussie. I cw every day or every other day so I just alternate. If I think it amy be too much I'll do a dc but that is rare. I have very fine, thin hair so I would see breakage. So far so good and I have been doing since befor the beginning of the year.


 
Have you notice any heat damage with the BKT on your fine, thin hair...I'm asking because my hair is the same and I tried BKT once and I think I notice heat damage around my edges..I'm not sure but I wanted to give it one more try...What temp do you use..


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I finally tried the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT. I bought a 4 ounce sample from a BHM member a few weeks ago and had been itching to try it out. I did not want to do this treatment myself so I went to my stylist who had done my first Rejuvenol BKT, Erica Diggs. Check her out http://www.youtube.com/IAmEricaMakeupArtist or [email protected]. Erica is now using Lasio One Day BKT. Lasio smells like bubble gum to me and it is a spray on BKT - $150.

My first BKT was the Lasio One Day treatment and then I had Rejuvenol done for the last 6 treatments and now for treatment #8 I used the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT.

The Marcia T Chocolate is very different from the Lasio spray on treatment and also the Rejuvenol cream based treatment. Like Rejuvenol, Marcia T Chocolate is cream based but Marcia T is much thicker. I can usually do my Rejuvenol BKT with 2 ounces but for the Marcia T we used the entire 4 ounces. In fact, since the Marcia T is used on 100% dry hair, my hair sucked up the treatment. I will also add that for my virgin hair we did use 10 volume developer mixed in the pre-treatment shampoo. The directions recommend 20 volume developer but I was afraid to have my hair turn colors.

I have been wearing my hair out 95% of the time and I had a ton of tangles and single strand knots. The initial blow out was a pain. If I could bring myself to protective style at least 50% of the time, I would probably have less single strand knots and be able to retain more length. I have thin ends, since I do not protect them like I should, but since my hair is curly 95% of the time, I do not trim them off.

The Marcia T is put on with a color brush and it makes the hair somewhat heavy. My hair felt much more coated and sticky with Marcia T than with Rejuvenol. Marcia T felt more sticky to me than Lasio or even Rejuvenol. I felt that I lost more hair during the blowout with the treatment on my hair due to the stickiness of the product. There were also LOTS of fumes. Granted, the treatment smells like chocolate but the fumes did cause my eyes to water. Also, it was much more smokey in the room when we did the blow out than with Lasio or Rejuvenol.

After the blowout, my hair was flat ironed in tiny sections. We used my easy comb (conair version) - http://www.fabove.ca/mm5/images/hairstyling/ez_comb3.jpg
My eyes also watered during the flat iron which is not something that happens with Rejuvenol or Lasio. My hair has lots of movement and it smells like chocolate.

We started around 12:30 p.m. and I was done by about 3:30 p.m.

I expect this treatment to wear off in 2 - 3 months like the last few treatments. If it does last longer, it will likely be due to using the 10 volume developer mixed in with the shampoo.

The first wash out will be the real test of how well this treatment works. Although I do like the chocolate smell, I will not be ordering this Chocolate treatment again. The fumes were far too heavy for me. I did not like the sticky feeling that the treatment gave my hair. I felt that I lost a lot of hair during the blow out due to the product being somewhat sticky. My FHI Runway was also coated with the product. We switched to use Erica's flat iron about half way through so my Runway would not be ruined.


My hair this morning











My hair now










Back shot - I really need to stop wearing my hair out 95% of the time. If I could bring myself to protective style, I would retain more length.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

The plus about this Marcia T chocolate treatment is DH said today that my hair shines and it smells like candy

Rejuvenol does make my hair look a bit dusty rather than shiny until after the first wash out.


----------



## me-T

*naturalmane*- i too noticed that i couldn't use a lot. my bathroom wasn't all foggy, but i still didn't like having fumes since qod and dream didn't. i can only imagine how bad 4oz worth of fumes are! i never smelled anything chocolate either.
yea, it does leave the hair heavy. i usually have to use some oil after i do the treatment, but with this stuff i went like 2 or 3 days without putting anything on at all.
and get up on those protective styles ma'am!

*rachaelp*-lasio one day! didn't know it was a spray on. that sounds kinda cool. i think there's one by ok keratin also... i _think_


----------



## naturalmanenyc

The number of passes definitely makes a difference.  My stylist did about 7 passes per section.  The directions say up to 10 passes per section.

When I did a Rejuvenol treatment a few months ago, I used only 2 passes.  I had to got back over my hair the next day with 2 - 3 additional passes to get my hair to look like my typical BKT.  That BKT treatment reverted faster than the others.




me-T said:


> 1st marcia chocolate impression-not all that. but i think it may be user error.
> i purposely used too much-as i always do- but that doesn't seem like a good idea with this brand. my hair is so weighed down and greasy-feeling. my results are actually like a flat iron job on moisturized and sealed hair.
> 
> and since i bkt only about 2 weeks ago, i only did 2 passes since i was worried about heat damage. i know that might have an effect on why it's not as straight as my usual qod applications, but with marcy supposedly being the most straightening one, i was let down.
> 
> on a good note, i didn't have any reversion this morning at the roots like i do with qod. it actually looked better. still weighed down and greasy though. i gave it another shot of the blow dryer to kinda help with the straightness.
> 
> there were fumes, which i never had with either qod or dh. not crazy smoky or anything, but i did have to go get a fan to help push them out of the window.
> 
> so yeah, we'll see what happens on the first wash. i've learned what i needed to for the next app.
> 
> 1st pic-i was getting ready to apply some marcy to this piece, and i was like "eww, look at the difference in thickness!" sometimes i wanna chop that relaxed mess off!
> 2nd-noticing how straight the roots are with only 1 or 2 layers compared to the rest of my 8 layers-of-bkt hair
> 3rd-how it came out. can you tell it's not all that smooth? you can kinda see the blow dry results too


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Questions Ladies:  

1.Can a henna treatment still be done if you use BKT?? 

2. I am considering the use of some methods along the ayuvedic lines. Are there any of the usual powdwers/oils that I would need to stay away from since I BKT??   


TIA!!!!


----------



## Diamond75

Just providing an update.....

History:  (1/2010) my 1st BKT was in a salon with the Coppola brand. It seemed to work great on my hair, but considering I just came out of wearing braids for 3 years, anything would seem like magic. I had a lot of dead ends. (2/28/10) I applied the Marcia Tex.(chocolate) myself with a 10% developer. It came out great, my hair didn't loose its curl pattern, but was straight at the root when I wore it straight. I started doing CW every day after about 6 weeks. The MT lasted 3 months and could have lasted longer. (5/24/10) applied QOD Gold at home, the roots that have grown in since the MT BKT didn't smooth out, but with heat, they are fine. I LOVE my curls with the QOD Gold... LOVE them.


I have cut a lot of my hair off, for style and health, it's a little above my sholders, but I have fine 4B (I guess ) hair so I needed some body.

I'm not sure which way I will go with my next BKT. I think using the developer  with the MT helped, but I really like my wet curls with QOD. I might switch, do a MT BKT, then 2-3 months later do a QOD Gold, but MT is expensive (for me).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I got my BKT tape today, I'm doing the MT Advance on Friday!! I'm doing color to cover my gray with with a 10% vol. developer which will also help the BKT take. I'm excited!


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

AtlantaJJ said:


> I got my BKT tape today, I'm doing the MT Advance on Friday!! I'm doing color to cover my gray with with a 10% vol. developer which will also help the BKT take. I'm excited!


 

Maybe i missed this somewhere, but what exactly is the developer used for????

ETA: 
After going back and doing some research I found out that those who do this use it as a way to enhance the treatment and to enhance te results on "virgin hair"...  Am I right on this one? 

I think this may be why my results were not exactly what I wanted.....


----------



## MarieB

^^Yeah I read this a few days ago. Either adding to your shampoo or coloring your hair just prior to the treatment is supposed to help raise the cuticle so the BKT takes better. I did it the other day--added 10% developer to my poo before I BKT'd with d****h*** (I know we're boycotting but that doesn't mean I can't use something I already have lying around, right?). I also checked out their site before I started just to see if they had any extra steps or techniques that I was previously unaware of. Turns out they don't recommend the naked blow-dry, and they do suggest a quick flat iron at low heat (they didn't say what temperature, but definitely lower than what you use to seal) on the roots, then go for the high heat to seal. I did that, and so far the results are good. Did my first wash last night, and my hair is smooth and swangin'! Took me about 2 minutes to blow dry, too!


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

MarieB said:


> ^^Yeah I read this a few days ago. Either adding to your shampoo or coloring your hair just prior to the treatment is supposed to help raise the cuticle so the BKT takes better. I did it the other day--added 10% developer to my poo before I BKT'd with d****h*** (I know we're boycotting but that doesn't mean I can't use something I already have lying around, right?). I also checked out their site before I started just to see if they had any extra steps or techniques that I was previously unaware of. Turns out they don't recommend the naked blow-dry, and they do suggest a quick flat iron at low heat (they didn't say what temperature, but definitely lower than what you use to seal) on the roots, then go for the high heat to seal. I did that, and so far the results are good. Did my first wash last night, and my hair is smooth and swangin'! Took me about 2 minutes to blow dry, too!


 
Interesting concept!  What made you choose to use 10% developer instead of another level? 

I actually want black hair again, so I guess this would work the same way. Does it matter if it is permanent or semi???


----------



## CeCeUNedited

As anyone experienced issues with damage to your curl pattern from the heat or the treatment?h


----------



## mstar

I just semi-stripped my BKT in preparation for my henna treatment, and I'm pleased to learn that my heat damage isn't as bad as I thought. Some of my ends remained stick-straight (definite heat damage), but other parts got quite frizzy after I did a Kiyafizzle conditioner, and clarified with sulfates. This is really good news. 

I have the henna on my hair now...I'm praying that it will cover up this damn gray (I have two long strands of grey right in the area where I part my hair in front ), and that it will help my coils relax so that the BKT won't have to work as hard to make my hair straight.




naturalmanenyc said:


> The number of passes definitely makes a difference.  My stylist did about 7 passes per section.  The directions say up to 10 passes per section.
> 
> When I did a Rejuvenol treatment a few months ago, I used only 2 passes.  I had to got back over my hair the next day with 2 - 3 additional passes to get my hair to look like my typical BKT.  That BKT treatment reverted faster than the others.


Thanks for reminding me of these two important points: the use of developer, and doing enough passes with the flat iron. I forgot that a developer was used in the shampoo for my original treatment. Do you think it would be okay for me to use developer for my BKT next week, even though I won't be working with virgin hair? Although I've attempted to 'strip' my hair, it's definitely not completely free of the chemicals.

Your hair looks great, by the way...I love the shine. 



MsRR said:


> What temp do you flat iron your edges with BKT?


I had the stylists use the pressing comb on my edges, so I'm not sure about the temperature. Although they're filling in nicely, my edges are still quite short...a little too short to be straightened effectively with a flat iron alone.


----------



## MarieB

Mecca_Goddess said:


> Interesting concept! What made you choose to use 10% developer instead of another level?
> 
> I actually want black hair again, so I guess this would work the same way. Does it matter if it is permanent or semi???


 
Well, I used demi-permanent a couple of days before I applied the BKT. I used 10% because that's what I had on hand, and it seemed safer than 20%. I wasn't trying to go blonde lol. I have used Bigen before with no adverse effects. HTH.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have not yet done my first wash out (although it has now been 4 days) so I am not sure if using the 10 volume developer makes a difference or not.



mstar said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of these two important points: the use of developer, and doing enough passes with the flat iron. I forgot that a developer was used in the shampoo for my original treatment. Do you think it would be okay for me to use developer for my BKT next week, even though I won't be working with virgin hair? Although I've attempted to 'strip' my hair, it's definitely not completely free of the chemicals.
> 
> Your hair looks great, by the way...I love the shine.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

So far I have used 2 brands.. MT and QOD Max... 

They both made my hair softer and wayyyy more manageable, but I really think that QOD Max had the most effect on loosening my curl pattern. I luv it!!! 

Anyone else notice this with QOD Max???


----------



## Dove56

Mecca_Goddess said:


> So far I have used 2 brands.. MT and QOD Max...
> 
> They both made my hair softer and wayyyy more manageable, but I really think that QOD Max had the most effect on loosening my curl pattern. I luv it!!!
> 
> Anyone else notice this with QOD Max???



My hair gets bone straight with QOD Max...the middle of my hair is very curly so it get about 75% straight but about 90% of my hair gets bone straight.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Dove56 said:


> My hair gets bone straight with QOD Max...the middle of my hair is very curly so it get about 75% straight but about 90% of my hair gets bone straight.


 
I was def. amazed!  I can't say that I want to have "out of the shower straight hair", but I def. would like to get to 3a texture if possible. 

I am considering doing another QOD Max in 1 month. 

Let the layering begin!!!


----------



## me-T

Dove56 said:


> My hair gets bone straight with QOD Max...the middle of my hair is very curly so it get about 75% straight but about 90% of my hair gets bone straight.


 
*takes note for when my marcia runs out*


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

me-T said:


> *takes note for when my marcia runs out*


 
me_T....  Do you use the developer method? Just curious....


----------



## me-T

nah, never heard of it til now actually


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mecca_Goddess said:


> Maybe i missed this somewhere, but what exactly is the developer used for????
> 
> ETA:
> After going back and doing some research I found out that those who do this use it as a way to enhance the treatment and to enhance te results on "virgin hair"... Am I right on this one?
> 
> I think this may be why my results were not exactly what I wanted.....


The developer helps increase the porosity of virgin hair so that it can take the treatment better.  I have some gray hairs to color so I'm going for a two-for-one using the developer right before my BKT


----------



## me-T

i'm scared to try any of that cause when the day comes that i want my hair to fully revert, i don't want to uncover any crazy damage.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

me-T said:


> i'm scared to try any of that cause when the day comes that i want my hair to fully revert, i don't want to uncover any crazy damage.


It's not necessary to get a good BKT. I color my hair anyway so it works out for me. 10% volume developer is fairly mild anyways.  30% and 40% developer is what's used to get color to lift a couple of shades.  That's strong.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

AtlantaJJ said:


> The developer helps increase the porosity of virgin hair so that it can take the treatment better.  I have some gray hairs to color so I'm going for a two-for-one using the developer right before my BKT



That makes sense. It has been almost 6 months since I last dyed my hair. I guess that my hair is not virgin anymore, but would it still be beneficial?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I did my first wash out after the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKTand my curls are back

I did momentarily freak out when my curls did not come back after my inital wash with WEN Fig; however, once I washed with Rejuvenol aftercare shampoo, all was normal again.  I also did a steam treatment for 15 minutes with Giovanni Smooth as silk.

ETA:  I do think using the 10 volume developer did loosen my curls a bit more than usual.  We only used the developer for 1 wash, not 3 washes per the directions.  I am guessing that using 3 washes (with developer) would have gotten my hair much straighter than I want.

After initial water rinse (no shampoo)







clean hair, after steam treatment





That one piece of hair in the back has been looser than the rest for about 1 year.  So long as it does curl back up, I will not trim it off.








naturalmanenyc said:


> I finally tried the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT. I bought a 4 ounce sample from a BHM member a few weeks ago and had been itching to try it out. I did not want to do this treatment myself so I went to my stylist who had done my first Rejuvenol BKT, Erica Diggs. Check her out http://www.youtube.com/IAmEricaMakeupArtist or [email protected]. Erica is now using Lasio One Day BKT. Lasio smells like bubble gum to me and it is a spray on BKT - $150.
> 
> My first BKT was the Lasio One Day treatment and then I had Rejuvenol done for the last 6 treatments and now for treatment #8 I used the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT.
> 
> The Marcia T Chocolate is very different from the Lasio spray on treatment and also the Rejuvenol cream based treatment. Like Rejuvenol, Marcia T Chocolate is cream based but Marcia T is much thicker. I can usually do my Rejuvenol BKT with 2 ounces but for the Marcia T we used the entire 4 ounces. In fact, since the Marcia T is used on 100% dry hair, my hair sucked up the treatment. I will also add that for my virgin hair we did use 10 volume developer mixed in the pre-treatment shampoo. The directions recommend 20 volume developer but I was afraid to have my hair turn colors.
> 
> I have been wearing my hair out 95% of the time and I had a ton of tangles and single strand knots. The initial blow out was a pain. If I could bring myself to protective style at least 50% of the time, I would probably have less single strand knots and be able to retain more length. I have thin ends, since I do not protect them like I should, but since my hair is curly 95% of the time, I do not trim them off.
> 
> The Marcia T is put on with a color brush and it makes the hair somewhat heavy. My hair felt much more coated and sticky with Marcia T than with Rejuvenol. Marcia T felt more sticky to me than Lasio or even Rejuvenol. I felt that I lost more hair during the blowout with the treatment on my hair due to the stickiness of the product. There were also LOTS of fumes. Granted, the treatment smells like chocolate but the fumes did cause my eyes to water. Also, it was much more smokey in the room when we did the blow out than with Lasio or Rejuvenol.
> 
> After the blowout, my hair was flat ironed in tiny sections. We used my easy comb (conair version) - http://www.fabove.ca/mm5/images/hairstyling/ez_comb3.jpg
> My eyes also watered during the flat iron which is not something that happens with Rejuvenol or Lasio. My hair has lots of movement and it smells like chocolate.
> 
> We started around 12:30 p.m. and I was done by about 3:30 p.m.
> 
> I expect this treatment to wear off in 2 - 3 months like the last few treatments. If it does last longer, it will likely be due to using the 10 volume developer mixed in with the shampoo.
> 
> The first wash out will be the real test of how well this treatment works. Although I do like the chocolate smell, I will not be ordering this Chocolate treatment again. The fumes were far too heavy for me. I did not like the sticky feeling that the treatment gave my hair. I felt that I lost a lot of hair during the blow out due to the product being somewhat sticky. My FHI Runway was also coated with the product. We switched to use Erica's flat iron about half way through so my Runway would not be ruined.
> 
> 
> My hair this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back shot - I really need to stop wearing my hair out 95% of the time. If I could bring myself to protective style, I would retain more length.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm all colored, got my MTA in, and I'm ready to flat iron. I'm amazed at how much my hair has grown in 6 months! Which reminds me, let me have a glass of whey protein isolate before I get started! 

ETA: This is the first time I am using my Ression Tool on my edges I really like it! I am using at about 380 degrees. 

I'm so slow! LOL


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Ladies I need some advice. I came here because I've been entertaining a BKT for some time but was scared for some reason that it wouldn't work for me & my hair would be ruined.

I have a curl & for the most part I like how manageable it makes my natural hair but with the same look as my natural hair. The issue is unless I touch it up every 3 months, my hair tends to break at the demarcation line. 

My hair is past my bra strap & nearing the longest it has ever been in my life. I know the idea around here is health before length but I don't want to lose my progress & start all over. Currently my hair is thick enough that you can't see the breakage unless you part my hair & really inspect.

I had been talking to Dontspeakdefeat & she thinks that the BKT would definitely help strengthen my hair at the demarcation line as I transition. Because the BKT would make my jheri curl hair go straight, I'm assuming I would have to wear my hair straight until I chop all of my chemical ends. 

What do you ladies think? In the end I want to use the BKT to make my natural hair more manageable but without the permanance of the curl. But I want to do gradual trims - no BCs.


----------



## MarieB

Well if DSD says you're cool to do it on a Jheri curl, I'd say go ahead (being that she's a professional). I know that I have BKT'd on both relaxed and semi-natural hair, and I have experienced no adverse effects. I actually think it's the best thing that ever happened to my hair, truth be told. Good luck, nakia. Are you doing it yourself?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ladies I need some advice. I came here because I've been entertaining a BKT for some time but was scared for some reason that it wouldn't work for me & my hair would be ruined.
> 
> I have a curl & for the most part I like how manageable it makes my natural hair but with the same look as my natural hair. The issue is unless I touch it up every 3 months, my hair tends to break at the demarcation line.
> 
> My hair is past my bra strap & nearing the longest it has ever been in my life. I know the idea around here is health before length but I don't want to lose my progress & start all over. Currently my hair is thick enough that you can't see the breakage unless you part my hair & really inspect.
> 
> I had been talking to Dontspeakdefeat & she thinks that the BKT would definitely help strengthen my hair at the demarcation line as I transition. Because the BKT would make my jheri curl hair go straight, I'm assuming I would have to wear my hair straight until I chop all of my chemical ends.
> 
> What do you ladies think? In the end I want to use the BKT to make my natural hair more manageable but without the permanance of the curl. But I want to do gradual trims - no BCs.


I would caution you that you may still have demarcation line issues with the BKTed hair and your natural BKTed hair because the textures will be very different especially if you have 4b hair. To help with this perhaps you could focus the BKTs on your roots as they grow out rather than doing multiple BKTs on your chemically processed ends.  If you do multiple BKTs the full length of your hair, your hair with the curl will get stick straight over time while your roots will be fairly curly.


----------



## MarieB

Atlanta JJ, are you done yet?  Because I'm fiending for new pitchas!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MarieB said:


> Well if DSD says you're cool to do it on a Jheri curl, I'd say go ahead (being that she's a professional). I know that I have BKT'd on both relaxed and semi-natural hair, and I have experienced no adverse effects. I actually think it's the best thing that ever happened to my hair, truth be told. Good luck, nakia. Are you doing it yourself?


 No I would go to DSD. I have absolutely no flat iron skills. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> I would caution you that you may still have demarcation line issues with the BKTed hair and your natural BKTed hair because the textures will be very different especially if you have 4b hair. To help with this perhaps you could focus the BKTs on your roots as they grow out rather than doing multiple BKTs on your chemically processed ends. If you do multiple BKTs the full length of your hair, your hair with the curl will get stick straight over time while your roots will be fairly curly.


 Thanks for the tip. I have kinky, wavy & curly hair all on my head - I guess I'm 4b, 4a & 3c. 

I thank both of your for your input. I have one last question - if I aggressively treat my roots with the BKT for the sake of the line of demarcation, will I still revert once the chemical ends are gone & I'm ready to wear my hair natural?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MarieB said:


> Atlanta JJ, are you done yet? Because I'm fiending for new pitchas!


This is not a picture worthy event. I had 4b virgin hair, I did a hair color which took well, but the BKT didn't come out qite like I expected. It could be because I did the color right before the treatment. The BKT did reduce my shrinkage about 50% which is very helpful but its nothing to take pictures about.  It would be helpful also if I were straightening my hair. I can tell it would blow out easily and flat iron easily as well but I won't be doing either of those things. I just did the BKT for conditioning and manageability.  

I forgot that I have some O.K. Keratin wash same day formula, I'll use that next month. I need to layer multiple BKTs to get this hair to stretch on out!  

I'm very pleased with my hair color for now however, my grays are covered and its a nice deep black wine color  

The other good news that after having done a BC back in March to about 2 inches, I have about 2 - 3 inches of new growth all around. That's good growth for me!

ETA: I'm conditioning with Biolage CeraRepair Pro, then I'll do a moisture DC. My hair is very soft and is definately more manageable so mission accomplished!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

^^I'm also a BKT'er who does not wear straight hair.  It seems that about half the BKT ladies on this board are using BKT for reduced frizz for curly hair while the rest are using BKT for straight styles & transitioning.  It is quite interesting to see the different uses.


----------



## MsRR

mstar said:


> I just semi-stripped my BKT in preparation for my henna treatment, and I'm pleased to learn that my heat damage isn't as bad as I thought. Some of my ends remained stick-straight (definite heat damage), but other parts got quite frizzy after I did a Kiyafizzle conditioner, and clarified with sulfates. This is really good news.
> 
> I have the henna on my hair now...I'm praying that it will cover up this damn gray (I have two long strands of grey right in the area where I part my hair in front ), and that it will help my coils relax so that the BKT won't have to work as hard to make my hair straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of these two important points: the use of developer, and doing enough passes with the flat iron. I forgot that a developer was used in the shampoo for my original treatment. Do you think it would be okay for me to use developer for my BKT next week, even though I won't be working with virgin hair? Although I've attempted to 'strip' my hair, it's definitely not completely free of the chemicals.
> 
> Your hair looks great, by the way...I love the shine.
> 
> 
> I had the stylists use the pressing comb on my edges, so I'm not sure about the temperature. Although they're filling in nicely, my edges are still quite short...a little too short to be straightened effectively with a flat iron alone.


 
I did a henna on 7/13 and want to BKT my hair thats left out from my sew in.  How long do you think I should wait..anyone using henna and bkt can answer this question...also do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are any of you ladies using the BKT to transition? If so how many weeks post are you & when do you think you'll BC?



Hey Nakia, 

I'm on a NO BC 104 week transition. I'm currently on week 47 and I have no plans to BC. BKT and henna are helping manage the two textures. So far, I love the results.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

MsRR said:


> I did a henna on 7/13 and want to BKT my hair thats left out from my sew in.  How long do you think I should wait..anyone using henna and bkt can answer this question...also do you think this is a good idea?



I have a henna/indigo gloss on my head right now and I will wash this out now and BKT. Since henna raises the cuticle, I won't clarify but use a mid poo instead and the apply Encanto BKT. Last time I used too much and the fumes were horrible. This time I'll use less and do my roots only.


----------



## MsRR

jayjaycurlz said:


> I have a henna/indigo gloss on my head right now and I will wash this out now and BKT. Since henna raises the cuticle, I won't clarify but use a mid poo instead and the apply Encanto BKT. Last time I used too much and the fumes were horrible. This time I'll use less and do my roots only.


 
Wow! so no waiting is needed with bkt and henna..ok I will give it a try and will only do the roots this time..thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

jayjaycurlz said:


> I have a henna/indigo gloss on my head right now and I will wash this out now and BKT. Since henna raises the cuticle, I won't clarify but use a mid poo instead and the apply Encanto BKT. Last time I used too much and the fumes were horrible. This time I'll use less and do my roots only.


 


MsRR said:


> Wow! so no waiting is needed with bkt and henna..ok I will give it a try and will only do the roots this time..thanks.


Wait, this is new news! 

I didn't know that henna raises the hair cuticle, I thought it coated the cuticle. 

I also thought that doing the henna and BKT close together would be a recipe for ultra dry hair.  Am I wrong about that?  Because if I can do these two things together, it would be my ultimate answer to my hair color / manageability issues.  

Its my understanding that you should have your moisture/protein really balanced before you do the BKT. Henna leaves me on the dry side until I can do a couple of back to back DCs.


----------



## LostInAdream

Hello ladies,

I wanted to know is there a major difference between QOD gold & maxx other than the price? I have used softliss in the past but it didnt get my hair straight enough Im a natural 4a/b. So I am hoping QOD can give me desired results . Any suggestions?


----------



## Diamond75

me-T said:


> if you go up to monthly, you're gonna eventually straighten it. since that's not what you want, i'd say stay on your 2-3 course, letting the treatment wear off some before applying it again.


 

When you say going to applying it monthly will eventually straighten it, is that without doing the clarifying wash first?


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Diamond75 said:


> When you say going to applying it monthly will eventually straighten it, is that without doing the clarifying wash first?



I think she meant that by doing treatments monthly you will be "layering" the BKT hence it will make your curl pattern straighter. 

If you let the treat ment wear off some (doing it every 2 or 3 months) you will retain your curl pattern. 

HTH


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Ms.Lyons said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I wanted to know is there a major difference between QOD gold & maxx other than the price? I have used softliss in the past but it didnt get my hair straight enough Im a natural 4a/b. So I am hoping QOD can give me desired results . Any suggestions?



I have never used softliss or qod gold and my first treament was with Marcia, but when I did my second with qod maxx I noticed that it loosened my curl pattern significantly. Love it! 

Its been 2 weeks since my last treatment with qod maxx and I'm considering doing another one. Would that be wise?


----------



## mstar

MsRR said:


> I did a henna on 7/13 and want to BKT my hair thats left out from my sew in.  How long do you think I should wait..anyone using henna and bkt can answer this question...also do you think this is a good idea?


Wait until your hair feels back to normal following your henna treatment. For me, it takes about one week, with 2-3 deep conditions in that time period. Make sure your hair is moisturized, strong, and supple before you apply the BKT.



Diamond75 said:


> When you say going to applying it monthly will eventually straighten it, is that without doing the clarifying wash first?


On my hair, I've found that the clarifying wash isn't enough to strip my BKT. So you're still layering the treatments if you do them monthly.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

So... from what I have read QOD Max actually gets the hair straigher than Marcia T Advanced.  Is this correct?


----------



## winona

Hello Ladies,

Next week I am going to visit my mom.

BACKGROUND
Last year my mom had to do a BC because her natural hair had heat damaged VERY BAD after about a year of progress. She was recovering from perms that were thinning her very fine hair. She was very sad Fast forward my moms hair is should length natural AGAIN with no heat except dcing. She has had braids (micros) in since her BC. She loves straight hair and does not like what she calls "nappy" hair. (Uggghh I hate that word because of the connotation she uses it in). Anyway recently she decided she was going to try and take care of her natural hair by herself. In the past this has lead to frustration and heat damage. 


I am thinking BKT might be for her and all the threads I found have not been updated in awhile. Is there anyone still out there who has had long term success with this treatment? Can anyone recommend a stylist in the Maryland area who can do this for my mama?  After reading the last 30 pages of this thread I am open to being a DIY for this first treatment but afterwards I wont be near so I need someone I can trust.  I am looking at the Rejuvenol and Soft Liss Chocolate.  Any suggestions?  BTW I dont know my mom hair type (4a,4b,ect) is because I have never really seen it unaltered but I do know she has fine, thin strands.  THANK YOU

Sorry for the long post I just want to help her achieve long healthy hair


----------



## Transformer

Bumping, I'm interested in the Salons that offer it.  I know the Dominincan Salon(Sashelvis??) in Bowie uses Coppola??? and it's about $300.00.  I've never tried it,but I did inquire about cost and type.


----------



## me-T

Mecca_Goddess said:


> I think she meant that by doing treatments monthly you will be "layering" the BKT hence it will make your curl pattern straighter.
> 
> If you let the treat ment wear off some (doing it every 2 or 3 months) you will retain your curl pattern.
> 
> HTH


 
 good lookin out mecca!  applying it over and over w/o letting it wear off between treatments will loosen the curl to straightness


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Do any ladies still use protein based conditioners? Its my understanding that because I bkt I only need to use moisturizing products....?


----------



## MarieB

@winona: I've been using BKT for about a year, and I have no complaints. I actually had slacked off for a while and just recently did one (about 2 weeks ago), and I had almost forgotten how great my hair feels!

@Mecca Goddess: I still use a protein conditioner about once a week; either Aphogee 2-minute or Mega-Tek. I think it helps maintain the balance.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Do any of you who use Eqyss avocado mist  despite having BKT?


----------



## winona

MarieB said:


> @winona: I've been using BKT for about a year, and I have no complaints. I actually had slacked off for a while and just recently did one (about 2 weeks ago), and I had almost forgotten how great my hair feels!
> 
> @Mecca Goddess: I still use a protein conditioner about once a week; either Aphogee 2-minute or Mega-Tek. I think it helps maintain the balance.



Thanks.  Which one do you use?


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

@MarieB...thanks for answering. I may look into using a light protein condish every other wash


----------



## winona

I did a search of the thread has anyone did the Soft Liss Starter kits?? There is less product but you get to test all three versions.


----------



## sheba1

Mecca_Goddess said:


> Do any ladies still use protein based conditioners? Its my understanding that because I bkt I only need to use moisturizing products....?



Even with BKT moisture/protein balance is still important.  I think you'll find that light protein treatments even help your BKT results to last longer.  

I alternate between moisture, protein and clarify conditioners for cowash.  I use aphogee 2 minute reconstructor on the days that I shampoo and DC.


----------



## MsRR

So I did a henna on my hair thats left out of my sew in on 7/13 and I BKT on 7/22.  So far so good I really like my results..I used QOD Gold again and my hair is not dry or anything and it has a nice natural shine to it and body..I actually like the texture and feel of it better than my Boheyme Saharian weave.  My last BKT treatment was March 6th and I wasn't all that impress but I'm glad I tried it again I really like it alot..Question, is there anyone else doing weave as a protective style and BKT...just wanted to know when you take your install down after you detangle and shampoo are you dong a BKT treatment on your hair before doing another install or just leaving the hair that will be braided along. Thx. Any help is appreciated.

I just had a thought I wonder how BKT would do on the Boheyme weave.


----------



## me-T

bkt #9-second with marcia teixeira
nothin special from the last time. just less fumes. if it weren't for the off the chain moisture retention, i'd go back to qod gold.
i detangled & dc'ed over night and shaved like an hr & a half off my time! will do from now on!

one big change though-i cut my hair to collarbone length. it was supposed to be to apl, but oh well i'm in love with my thickness now. i know i'll have a better bsl the next go round.


----------



## winnettag

winona said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Next week I am going to visit my mom.
> 
> BACKGROUND
> Last year my mom had to do a BC because her natural hair had heat damaged VERY BAD after about a year of progress. She was recovering from perms that were thinning her very fine hair. She was very sad Fast forward my moms hair is should length natural AGAIN with no heat except dcing. She has had braids (micros) in since her BC. She loves straight hair and does not like what she calls "nappy" hair. (Uggghh I hate that word because of the connotation she uses it in). Anyway recently she decided she was going to try and take care of her natural hair by herself. In the past this has lead to frustration and heat damage.
> 
> 
> I am thinking BKT might be for her and all the threads I found have not been updated in awhile. *Is there anyone still out there who has had long term success with this treatment? Can anyone recommend a stylist in the Maryland area who can do this for my mama?* After reading the last 30 pages of this thread I am open to being a DIY for this first treatment but afterwards I wont be near so I need someone I can trust. I am looking at the Rejuvenol and Soft Liss Chocolate. Any suggestions? BTW I dont know my mom hair type (4a,4b,ect) is because I have never really seen it unaltered but I do know she has fine, thin strands. THANK YOU
> 
> Sorry for the long post I just want to help her achieve long healthy hair


 


winona said:


> *I did a search of the thread has anyone did the Soft Liss Starter kits??* There is less product but you get to test all three versions.


 
Bumping for winona.

If you do her first treatment, maybe she would feel comfortable doing it herself? 
Would she be cool paying hundreds for someone to do this service for her?

Sorry, I know nothing about Soft Liss.


----------



## MarieB

winona said:


> Thanks. Which one do you use?


 
I have been alternating between D****H*** and Global for the since fall. I think Global lasts longer, but since I'm pretty poor right now I'm using what I have until I run out.


----------



## fletgee

SouthernTease said:


> _._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW*
> - It's not cheap
> - Requires a lot of heat for the first application up to 450 degrees of heat to seal the keratin into hair
> - Some brands contain formaldehyde
> - Some aldehydes have low hazard scores according to the Environmental Working Group
> - It's temporary
> - It's not a relaxer
> - It's not for everybody


 


Ok, I understand what you wrote, but I am still confused.  And I have a question.

My confusion:

It's temporary, it's not a relaxer (but it cost as much or more than a relaxer) I get that part.  So what the heck is it-exactly?


My question:

Formaldehyde.  Isn't that embalming fluid?


I just want to understand this.  For some reason I'm not getting the concept of this product.


----------



## Caychica

I got my BKT today! Global Keratin 4% 

I got some color in the front I'm growing out, ends looks kinda thirsty too  I'll post a thread about it after I wash & blow dry Tues.


----------



## Bluetopia

ok so I'm getting a bit frustrated. erplexed

I made an appt to get BKT done in about a week. And after 2 days of research, all the threads Im finding are about how to apply bkt and how it looks after etc etc.

None of that matters to me because my hairdresser is the one applying it and I already know what it looks like.

My personal concerns are 

*1.)How do I prep for the treatment?*....is there something I should be doing before hand? (like when ppl get perms they dont wash their hair or scratch their scalp before hand....I have no clue what the do's and donts of pre BKT are)

*2.) What products can/cant I use after the process?* The only thing I've figured out from all my reading is that I cant wash for 4 days afterwards....and there have been some vague mention that some products help the BKT last longer ...but I haven't found any specifics.

*3.) I'm 7 months post texlax* so if there are any implications that I need to know about having *4inches of super coarse 4b* hair and about BSL texlaxed hair, that would be helpful as well


HELP ladies....days of reading have left me tired and disenchanted. Perhaps I'm putting in the wrong search words or folks are so used to talking about this they dont go into specifics anymore. Any answers (or links to answers) would be *much *appreciated!!!

Just saw this thread today so hopefully some of my answers are in here.

TIA!!!


----------



## me-T

*1.)How do I prep for the treatment?*
_i don't do anything special in the prior week. i scratch my scalp whenever. i would do a good dc though, right before the wash._ 
*2.) What products can/cant I use after the process?* _just stay away from sulphates & salt/sodium chloride. other than that you're good. i've been using mostly elasta qp products lately_

*3.) I'm 7 months post texlax* so if there are any implications that I need to know about having *4inches of super coarse 4b* hair and about BSL texlaxed hair, that would be helpful as well
_i started at 2 months post apl hair....i cant think of anything to tell you though, lol sorry._


----------



## Caychica

This link might be of some help. I think it can b applied to n e kind of keratin treatment basically. http://www.straightenmyhair.com/FAQ.php


----------



## Caychica

deleted...


----------



## mstar

MsRR said:


> So I did a henna on my hair thats left out of my sew in on 7/13 and I BKT on 7/22.  So far so good I really like my results..I used QOD Gold again and my hair is not dry or anything and it has a nice natural shine to it and body..I actually like the texture and feel of it better than my Boheyme Saharian weave.  My last BKT treatment was March 6th and I wasn't all that impress but I'm glad I tried it again I really like it alot..*Question, is there anyone else doing weave as a protective style and BKT...just wanted to know when you take your install down after you detangle and shampoo are you dong a BKT treatment on your hair before doing another install or just leaving the hair that will be braided alone.* Thx. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I just had a thought I wonder how BKT would do on the Boheyme weave.


I BKT'd my entire head before getting my weave install. Since then, I've hennaed and BKT'd the leave-out by itself. So far, so good. 



fletgee said:


> Ok, I understand what you wrote, but I am still confused.  And I have a question.
> 
> My confusion:
> 
> It's temporary, it's not a relaxer (but it cost as much or more than a relaxer) I get that part.  So what the heck is it-exactly?
> 
> 
> My question:
> 
> Formaldehyde.  Isn't that embalming fluid?
> 
> 
> I just want to understand this.  For some reason I'm not getting the concept of this product.


BKT is a temporary protective coating for the hair. Unlike relaxers, which break the chemical bonds of the hair, BKT merely coats the hair with keratin protein. Depending on your hair type and brand of BKT, it can temporarily straighten/smooth the hair. 

Yes, formaldehyde is a chemical that is used in embalming fluid...and it's also used in most commercial brands of personal care products like shower gel and body lotion. Formaldehyde allows the keratin to bond to the hair, and makes the BKT treatment last for up to 3 months. HTH


----------



## Bluetopia

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! *



me-T said:


> *1.)How do I prep for the treatment?*
> _i don't do anything special in the prior week. i scratch my scalp whenever. i would do a good dc though, right before the wash._
> *2.) What products can/cant I use after the process?* _just stay away from sulphates & salt/sodium chloride. other than that you're good. i've been using mostly elasta qp products lately_
> 
> *3.) I'm 7 months post texlax* so if there are any implications that I need to know about having *4inches of super coarse 4b* hair and about BSL texlaxed hair, that would be helpful as well
> _i started at 2 months post apl hair....i cant think of anything to tell you though, lol sorry._


 


Caychica said:


> This might help!
> 
> http://www.straightenmyhair.com/FAQ.php


----------



## ms.swayne

I'm taking a break from BKTs  but I purchased another flat iron before I changed my mind if your interested pm me. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486672


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Which BKT do you think straightens the best?  QOD Max or Marcia T Advanced?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

One more question for my ladies that are natural or transitioning with the BKT. Well, I know that there are some that are all natural & don't use the BKT for straight hair. My question is for the ones that wear their hair straight all the time.

After you've gotten your BKT treatment, is the BKT effective enough for you to get your hair straight with indirect heat or are you still having to flat iron your roots/all natural hair?

Since I'm going to be transitioning, I will be wearing my hair in straight styles most of the time but I don't want to have to pull out a flat iron every time I wash.

TIA...


----------



## sheba1

nakialovesshoes said:


> One more question for my ladies that are natural or transitioning with the BKT. Well, I know that there are some that are all natural & don't use the BKT for straight hair. My question is for the ones that wear their hair straight all the time.
> 
> After you've gotten your BKT treatment, is the BKT effective enough for you to get your hair straight with indirect heat or are you still having to flat iron your roots/all natural hair?
> 
> Since I'm going to be transitioning, I will be wearing my hair in straight styles most of the time but I don't want to have to pull out a flat iron every time I wash.
> 
> TIA...



My 4a/b hair gets pretty smooth with a roller set and silk wrap.   After my second BKT/no flat iron used:


----------



## me-T

i dont try to straighten (no heat, cant rollerset) so i style my hair with texture like i would a normal transition. i'm able to get away with bunning though now.


----------



## mstar

Ok, I finally rinsed out my MT Advanced, and my hair is pretty darn straight...just the way I wanted it.  I got slightly better results than my first BKT in the salon.

My henna took very well, so I now know that *you CAN henna on top of BKT!* Before the henna treatment, I lightly stripped my BKT by using a sulfate clarifying shampoo, then adding salt to my deep conditioner. This didn't completely strip the keratin treatment, but it did weaken it a bit...my hair was noticeably fluffier than usual. Then I hennaed overnight, and the color came out quite well and my texture was loosened a little.

After waiting 9 days, I applied the MT Advanced. I used a 450 iron on my roots only, and 410-430 on the ends. I did six passes at 450 on my roots.

This time, I left the BKT in for two nights, even though MT is a same-day rinse formula. When I rinsed, my roots were nice and straight...not bone-straight, but pretty close. There's still a hint of texture, which is good for me since it gives body to my fine hair. 

I blow-dried using my Living Proof No Frizz cream (love that stuff!), and didn't need to flat iron my hair afterwards. It's straight enough. 

The two times that I tried using a different brand, flat ironing on lower heat, and rinsing immediately, I was disappointed with the results. So from now on, I will follow this same routine:

- henna first
- flat iron roots at 450
- do more passes on roots
- leave the Marcia T Advanced in for 1-2 days


----------



## loveisnthehouse

mstar, do you have any pictures of your hair before the MT advanced and then after rinsing it out?  Wet hair though, not dry?


----------



## MsRR

mstar said:


> I BKT'd my entire head before getting my weave install. Since then, I've hennaed and BKT'd the leave-out by itself. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> BKT is a temporary protective coating for the hair. Unlike relaxers, which break the chemical bonds of the hair, BKT merely coats the hair with keratin protein. Depending on your hair type and brand of BKT, it can temporarily straighten/smooth the hair.
> 
> Yes, formaldehyde is a chemical that is used in embalming fluid...and it's also used in most commercial brands of personal care products like shower gel and body lotion. Formaldehyde allows the keratin to bond to the hair, and makes the BKT treatment last for up to 3 months. HTH



Ok cool. Thx. 
 how often do you bkt?


----------



## zora

mstar said:


> Ok, I finally rinsed out my MT Advanced, and my hair is pretty darn straight...just the way I wanted it.  I got slightly better results than my first BKT in the salon.
> 
> My henna took very well, so I now know that *you CAN henna on top of BKT!* Before the henna treatment, I lightly stripped my BKT by using a sulfate clarifying shampoo, then adding salt to my deep conditioner. This didn't completely strip the keratin treatment, but it did weaken it a bit...my hair was noticeably fluffier than usual. Then I hennaed overnight, and the color came out quite well and my texture was loosened a little.
> 
> After waiting 9 days, I applied the MT Advanced. I used a 450 iron on my roots only, and 410-430 on the ends. I did six passes at 450 on my roots.
> 
> This time, I left the BKT in for two nights, even though MT is a same-day rinse formula. When I rinsed, my roots were nice and straight...not bone-straight, but pretty close. There's still a hint of texture, which is good for me since it gives body to my fine hair.
> 
> I blow-dried using my Living Proof No Frizz cream (love that stuff!), and didn't need to flat iron my hair afterwards. It's straight enough.
> 
> The two times that I tried using a different brand, flat ironing on lower heat, and rinsing immediately, I was disappointed with the results. So from now on, I will follow this same routine:
> 
> - henna first
> - flat iron roots at 450
> - do more passes on roots
> - leave the Marcia T Advanced in for 1-2 days



Off to henna my hair tonight!


----------



## Caychica

Washed the keratin out today & got a wash/blow dry. Love love love it!! 
but I need to strt treatin my ends seriously. smh.


----------



## Caychica

I have a question. if we're supposed to use sulfate free products, what shuld I use to d/c & for protein?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Bumping for you caychica.  Your results are great!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

MarieB said:


> @winona: I've been using BKT for about a year, and I have no complaints. I actually had slacked off for a while and just recently did one (about 2 weeks ago), and I had almost forgotten how great my hair feels!
> 
> @Mecca Goddess: I still use a protein conditioner about once a week; either Aphogee 2-minute or* Mega-Tek*. I think it helps maintain the balance.



Good to know because I'm thinking of using the avocado mist as a moisturizer once in a while.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Diamond75 said:


> Just providing an update.....
> 
> History:  (1/2010) my 1st BKT was in a salon with the Coppola brand. It seemed to work great on my hair, but considering I just came out of wearing braids for 3 years, anything would seem like magic. I had a lot of dead ends. (2/28/10) *I applied the Marcia Tex.(chocolate) myself with a 10% developer.* It came out great, my hair didn't loose its curl pattern, but was straight at the root when I wore it straight. I started doing CW every day after about 6 weeks. The MT lasted 3 months and could have lasted longer. (5/24/10) applied QOD Gold at home, the roots that have grown in since the MT BKT didn't smooth out, but with heat, they are fine. I LOVE my curls with the QOD Gold... LOVE them.
> 
> 
> I have cut a lot of my hair off, for style and health, it's a little above my sholders, but I have fine 4B (I guess ) hair so I needed some body.
> 
> I'm not sure which way I will go with my next BKT. I think using the developer  with the MT helped, but I really like my wet curls with QOD. I might switch, do a MT BKT, then 2-3 months later do a QOD Gold, but MT is expensive (for me).



*How did you use the developer? Did you add it to the BKT Treatment? Can someone explain how to use a developer in the BKT process? 
*


----------



## MarieB

BlackHairDiva said:


> *How did you use the developer? Did you add it to the BKT Treatment? Can someone explain how to use a developer in the BKT process? *


 
You're supposed to mix it into the shampoo you use to clarify. I did it on my last one after I picked up the tip here. The developer helps raise the cuticle so the BKT takes better. It's basically the same principle as coloring before you BKT.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

MarieB said:


> You're supposed to mix it into the shampoo you use to clarify. I did it on my last one after I picked up the tip here. The developer helps raise the cuticle so the BKT takes better. It's basically the same principle as coloring before you BKT.


 
Is there a specific protions /ratio I should use?


----------



## Dove56

deleted...


----------



## Dove56

deleted....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mstar said:


> Ok, I finally rinsed out my MT Advanced, and my hair is pretty darn straight...just the way I wanted it.  I got slightly better results than my first BKT in the salon.
> 
> My henna took very well, so I now know that *you CAN henna on top of BKT!* Before the henna treatment, I lightly stripped my BKT by using a sulfate clarifying shampoo, then adding salt to my deep conditioner. This didn't completely strip the keratin treatment, but it did weaken it a bit...my hair was noticeably fluffier than usual. Then I hennaed overnight, and the color came out quite well and my texture was loosened a little.
> 
> After waiting 9 days, I applied the MT Advanced. I used a 450 iron on my roots only, and 410-430 on the ends. I did six passes at 450 on my roots.
> 
> This time, I left the BKT in for two nights, even though MT is a same-day rinse formula. When I rinsed, my roots were nice and straight...not bone-straight, but pretty close. There's still a hint of texture, which is good for me since it gives body to my fine hair.
> 
> I blow-dried using my Living Proof No Frizz cream (love that stuff!), and didn't need to flat iron my hair afterwards. It's straight enough.
> 
> The two times that I tried using a different brand, flat ironing on lower heat, and rinsing immediately, I was disappointed with the results. So from now on, I will follow this same routine:
> 
> - henna first
> - flat iron roots at 450
> - do more passes on roots
> - leave the Marcia T Advanced in for 1-2 days


This is GREAT information because I miss my hennas!! I'm going to buy some henna from my indian store next weekend and do a henna within the next month before my next BKT.  

Also thanks for the tip about leaving the MTA in for a day or so before washing  I'm really pleased with my manageability with this past MTA application, I would imagine with the henna I could reduce my shrinkage even further. I'm not trying to go for straight, I just want reduced shrinkage.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Dove56 said:


> Nakialovesshoes,
> 
> I rollerset and do a silk wrap to get my hair straight. In the summer my hair grows like crazy, like 1 inch per month naturally (have to stop all vitamins), so I have to hit up my roots if they wave up but it calms down in the fall/winter.
> 
> Rollerset after BKT:


 
So I forget, are you natural or transitioning? Great results w/o direct heat!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dove56 said:


> Nakialovesshoes,
> 
> I rollerset and do a silk wrap to get my hair straight. In the summer my hair grows like crazy, like 1 inch per month naturally (have to stop all vitamins), so I have to hit up my roots if they wave up but it calms down in the fall/winter.
> 
> Rollerset after BKT:


You got the BKT! That's awesome!!  Your hair looks fabulous. I have to remember to try rollersetting when I want to get straight in the future.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

AtlantaJJ said:


> You got the BKT! That's awesome!! Your hair looks fabulous. I have to remember to try rollersetting when I want to get straight in the future.


 
Not yet. That is Dove's hair. Of course you know I'll post when I do. I'm going to let DSD do it for me. It probably won't be until the end of next month, beginning of September.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

BlackHairDiva said:


> *How did you use the developer? Did you add it to the BKT Treatment? Can someone explain how to use a developer in the BKT process? *


 
My stylist  mixed the developer with the shampoo.  I thought we used 10 voldeveloper but it was 20 vol.  I brought 10 vol but she had 20 vol so we used that.  I think it was 50% shampoo and 50% developer.  The directions say to shampoo with that mixture 3 times. 




naturalmanenyc said:


> I finally tried the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT. I bought a 4 ounce sample from a BHM member a few weeks ago and had been itching to try it out. I did not want to do this treatment myself so I went to my stylist who had done my first Rejuvenol BKT, Erica Diggs. Check her out http://www.youtube.com/IAmEricaMakeupArtist or [email protected]. Erica is now using Lasio One Day BKT. Lasio smells like bubble gum to me and it is a spray on BKT - $150.
> 
> My first BKT was the Lasio One Day treatment and then I had Rejuvenol done for the last 6 treatments and now for treatment #8 I used the Marcia Teixeira Chocolate BKT.
> 
> The Marcia T Chocolate is very different from the Lasio spray on treatment and also the Rejuvenol cream based treatment. Like Rejuvenol, Marcia T Chocolate is cream based but Marcia T is much thicker. I can usually do my Rejuvenol BKT with 2 ounces but for the Marcia T we used the entire 4 ounces. In fact, since the Marcia T is used on 100% dry hair, my hair sucked up the treatment. I will also add that for my virgin hair we did use 10 volume developer mixed in the pre-treatment shampoo. The directions recommend 20 volume developer but I was afraid to have my hair turn colors.
> 
> *ETA:  We did use 20 volume developer.  I purchased 10 vol but she had 20 volume.*
> 
> I have been wearing my hair out 95% of the time and I had a ton of tangles and single strand knots. The initial blow out was a pain. If I could bring myself to protective style at least 50% of the time, I would probably have less single strand knots and be able to retain more length. I have thin ends, since I do not protect them like I should, but since my hair is curly 95% of the time, I do not trim them off.
> 
> The Marcia T is put on with a color brush and it makes the hair somewhat heavy. My hair felt much more coated and sticky with Marcia T than with Rejuvenol. Marcia T felt more sticky to me than Lasio or even Rejuvenol. I felt that I lost more hair during the blowout with the treatment on my hair due to the stickiness of the product. There were also LOTS of fumes. Granted, the treatment smells like chocolate but the fumes did cause my eyes to water. Also, it was much more smokey in the room when we did the blow out than with Lasio or Rejuvenol.
> 
> After the blowout, my hair was flat ironed in tiny sections. We used my easy comb (conair version) - http://www.fabove.ca/mm5/images/hairstyling/ez_comb3.jpg
> My eyes also watered during the flat iron which is not something that happens with Rejuvenol or Lasio. My hair has lots of movement and it smells like chocolate.
> 
> We started around 12:30 p.m. and I was done by about 3:30 p.m.
> 
> I expect this treatment to wear off in 2 - 3 months like the last few treatments. If it does last longer, it will likely be due to using the 10 volume developer mixed in with the shampoo.
> 
> The first wash out will be the real test of how well this treatment works. Although I do like the chocolate smell, I will not be ordering this Chocolate treatment again. The fumes were far too heavy for me. I did not like the sticky feeling that the treatment gave my hair. I felt that I lost a lot of hair during the blow out due to the product being somewhat sticky. My FHI Runway was also coated with the product. We switched to use Erica's flat iron about half way through so my Runway would not be ruined.
> 
> 
> My hair this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back shot - I really need to stop wearing my hair out 95% of the time. If I could bring myself to protective style, I would retain more length.


----------



## mstar

loveisnthehouse said:


> mstar, do you have any pictures of your hair before the MT advanced and then after rinsing it out?  Wet hair though, not dry?


Was too lazy to take any pics, sorry. I might try to take some after my co-wash tonight. 



MsRR said:


> Ok cool. Thx.
> how often do you bkt?


I've done it 4 times since January. Two times were just experimenting with other brands/methods. For the rest of the year, I will henna & BKT every 8-10 weeks, between weave installs.



AtlantaJJ said:


> This is GREAT information because I miss my hennas!! I'm going to buy some henna from my indian store next weekend and do a henna within the next month before my next BKT.
> 
> Also thanks for the tip about leaving the MTA in for a day or so before washing  I'm really pleased with my manageability with this past MTA application, I would imagine with the henna I could reduce my shrinkage even further. I'm not trying to go for straight, I just want reduced shrinkage.


Girl, I was so excited to get back on the henna train! I realized I had gone 6 months with no henna, and my gray hairs were making me feel old.  Henna had covered them so well that I didn't even know I _had_ any gray until a hairdresser pointed it out! (I was mad at her for that, too. )


----------



## Dove56

deleted....


----------



## Dove56

AtlantaJJ said:


> You got the BKT! That's awesome!!  Your hair looks fabulous. I have to remember to try rollersetting when I want to get straight in the future.



AtlantaJJ, 

I've been BKTing since April 2009.  I haven't looked back, I love it so much!


----------



## MarieB

BlackHairDiva said:


> Is there a specific protions /ratio I should use?


 
I'm sorry I didn't do specific measurements erplexed, but kind of went by eye, gauging the proportions about 35-40% developer to 65-60% shampoo. I didn't want to go 50/50 because I was a little nervous and I figured the clarifying shampoo was already pretty strong to begin with. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## rachaelp

So, I realize this site is geared towards women of color in their quest for amazingly healthy, long, shiny hair.  I am a woman of very little color, and my hair was straight as a board until I started coloring it in my teens.  As a matter of fact, my aunts gave me perms every summer as a kid, and they burnt chunks of my hair off.  The only way I could wear it was in tight french braids for months, lol.  Perms never took, they just ruined my hair.  So in essence, I had the same problem most dark skinned women do, just a bit in reverse...

My hair about 80% grey, and I color it.  The grey is super kinky-curly, but not in any pretty patterns - believe me.  And the colored hair is just damaged, but not too badly.  In Mexico, my hair is about 3 inches shorter due to frizzing in the humidity, which is why I do Keratin treatments.  

Is there anyone else on this board in a similar hair situation?  And if so, what do you find the best brand to be?  Or If anyone has any general knowledge about it, I'd love it if you could share!  Finishing my Coppola up, then moving on!  Sorry if I have asked some of these questions before - just trying to get a definitive answer before I purchase!


----------



## MarieB

rachaelp said:


> *So, I realize this site is geared towards women of color in their quest for amazingly healthy, long, shiny hair*. I am a woman of very little color, and my hair was straight as a board until I started coloring it in my teens. As a matter of fact, my aunts gave me perms every summer as a kid, and they burnt chunks of my hair off. The only way I could wear it was in tight french braids for months, lol. Perms never took, they just ruined my hair. So in essence, I had the same problem most dark skinned women do, just a bit in reverse...
> 
> My hair about 80% grey, and I color it. The grey is super kinky-curly, but not in any pretty patterns - believe me. And the colored hair is just damaged, but not too badly. In Mexico, my hair is about 3 inches shorter due to frizzing in the humidity, which is why I do Keratin treatments.
> 
> Is there anyone else on this board in a similar hair situation? And if so, what do you find the best brand to be? Or If anyone has any general knowledge about it, I'd love it if you could share! Finishing my Coppola up, then moving on! Sorry if I have asked some of these questions before - just trying to get a definitive answer before I purchase!


 
First of all, welcome to the forum! At the bolded: we come in all shades and hair textures here so don't think people won't/can't relate . 

So far I like Global the best out of the varieties I've tried, but I am interested in trying QOD and Rejuvenol. You might want to PM some of the ladies who post here often. Dove 56 is one of our more seasoned veterans, so I hope she doesn't mind me calling her out! I've been doing them for just over a year, and my hair seems to love it!


----------



## me-T

done my wash, and my texture is really loose on the top and the very back. not as big of a change everywhere else though. i'll post the pic after my battery charges.

buuuuut.... i'm ready to have my kinks back. not quite ready to bc, but i'm done with straight hair. i really really miss my fro & there's so many cute styles to do now

once my hair fully reverts, i can see how much shrinkage i have to determine if i'll cut off the relaxed hair or not, don't wan't my hair too short. my goal is to be apl (or bsl?) unstretched. i'm not going to be that worried about the "real" length anymore.

as of right now i have no idea what regimen i plan to use during the wear-off & after, so i'm off to search old threads! and of course i'll document it, probably in a thread fo everyone to see


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Deleted....


----------



## rachaelp

Your hair looks great - that's good growth for 3 months!


----------



## rachaelp

MarieB said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum! At the bolded: we come in all shades and hair textures here so don't think people won't/can't relate .
> 
> So far I like Global the best out of the varieties I've tried, but I am interested in trying QOD and Rejuvenol. You might want to PM some of the ladies who post here often. Dove 56 is one of our more seasoned veterans, so I hope she doesn't mind me calling her out! I've been doing them for just over a year, and my hair seems to love it!



Thanks much!  The "very little color" was a little tongue in cheek, and every woman can relate to the quest for perfect hair.  As a makeup artist, every woman who is touched by my brushes wants something that someone else has - whether it be straight/curly/long/short hair, smoother/drier/more dewy skin, taller/shorter, and on and on...  

I do appreciate it and I'll be blowing through my last couple of ounces of Coppola, then it's on to the next product!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

FYI

Softliss is good for TWO YEARS after the seal has been opened.  It has been previously stated that it was only good for one.

You can wait 24 hours before flatironing the hair and rinsing the mask out ~ I thought it was mandatory that it be performed within an hour.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don't know how many of us are in Atlanta but there is a deal on Groupon for a $99 Keratin Treatment at Dragonfly Salon. The Groupon must be purchased today but you have up to a year to actually get the treatment at the salon. Here is the link for more details. 

I didn't see any info on which treatment they are using but there is a discussion thread where some questions have already been asked. I'm sure they will start answering questions after they open in a few hours.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't know how many of us are in Atlanta but there is a deal on Groupon for a $99 Keratin Treatment at Dragonfly Salon. The Groupon must be purchased today but you have up to a year to actually get the treatment at the salon. Here is the link for more details.
> 
> I didn't see any info on which treatment they are using but there is a discussion thread where some questions have already been asked. I'm sure they will start answering questions after they open in a few hours.


 
I get groupon. I saw that.


----------



## dany06

I think that it is time for me to go back to my beloved bkt.  For the past two months I have watched the encanto gradually wear off on my hair. Its a very slow process except for the back. I like that it keeps my hair straighter for longer but that silky texture wears off too quickly. Actually, it is still on my texlaxed ends but overall it looks like I have normal hair again.  So what is keeping you all's hair feeling silky the longest?


----------



## egg200

I finally did the bkt.  I ordered the Original Keratin brand treatment ages ago and just forgot about it until this humidity in Chicago started making my hair crazy.  I would have taken before pics if I had known it would work so well.  I'm trying to see if I can find some recent pics of my pre-BKT lenght hair so I can post comparison shots.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

I have a question.  What about product build up.. other than BKT.  Oils, conditioners and such.  How does one clarify?  Is regular clarifying shampoo safe, or is there a good clarifying shampoo without the sodium?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Anyone????


----------



## Dak

I've found that with my BKT, that I don't need to clarify.  I'm not having to be heavy handed with products, so I'm not getting much build-up.  If my hair (scalp) feels especially dirty, I'll shampoo 3 or even 4 times, then deep condition with my heat cap.  

I haven't tried it yet (I'm making myself finish what I own now) but KeraCare looks good:

KeraCare 1st Lather Shampoo deep cleans and is designed for use prior to a conditioning shampoo. It produces a rich lather to cleanse hair of oils, dirt and styling products, without stripping the hair. Beautifully prepares hair for a second sudsing with a conditioning shampoo. Very economical to use. Contains no sodium stearate (soap), like most creme shampoos, which promotes dryness and leaves a dulling film.


----------



## loveisnthehouse

^^ thank you.
  I will need to monitor how much of product I will need, it will most likely be different than I have in the past.  I have the QOD Max on my hair now.


----------



## sheba1

loveisnthehouse said:


> I have a question.  What about product build up.. other than BKT.  Oils, conditioners and such.  How does one clarify?  Is regular clarifying shampoo safe, or is there a good clarifying shampoo without the sodium?



I use regular clarifying poo as needed.  I prefer ORS Aloe but there are some sulfate free clarifying poos mentioned here.


----------



## mstar

Dak said:


> *I've found that with my BKT, that I don't need to clarify.  I'm not having to be heavy handed with products, so I'm not getting much build-up.* If my hair (scalp) feels especially dirty, I'll shampoo 3 or even 4 times, then deep condition with my heat cap.


Agree 100% with the bolded. I don't usually need to clarify at all until it's time for the next henna or BKT. 

As Sheba once said, BKT hair is very easy to deal with...it doesn't get build-up, doesn't get damaged, isn't dry or thirsty...it just grows long, thick and healthy!

Now that I'm using Living Proof No Frizz cream as my styling aid instead of Sabino, I get no build-up whatsoever. If I need to clarify in the future, I'll use my regular Elucence Volume Clarifying poo; it's very gentle.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I bkt'd about hmmm, 2 weeks ago, and I'm experiencing major shedding.  

What gives?  
This happened to me a year ago as well when i did bkt #1.
(I have not been shedding at all since the bkt wore off.)

Did I wait too long to wash?  Well, today is my first day shampooing.  I'm using the OCT line.  I'm gonna leave the Cell Therapy in overnight and wet bun tomorrow.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## kriolagirl

hey ladies just checking in. i had my 2nd bkt done in may (global keratin 2%)...it hasn't totally worn off but now i have "new growth" that is out of this world.  my hair feels like it is transitioning out of a relaxer again and i don't like it at all.  i'm kind of at a crossroads with the whole thing. i love the ease the bkt gives and how it loosens my texture, but i don't like feeling like i am now a slave to another procedure like i was to the relaxer.  now looking at my growth rate, to avoid the very visible new growth and possible demarcation breakage issues i'm thinking about letting the bkt go.  i would have to get it done about every 8 weeks otherwise.  

have any of you 4a's run into this issue?


----------



## apollo

kriolagirl said:


> hey ladies just checking in. i had my 2nd bkt done in may (global keratin 2%)...it hasn't totally worn off but now i have "new growth" that is out of this world.  my hair feels like it is transitioning out of a relaxer again and i don't like it at all.  i'm kind of at a crossroads with the whole thing. i love the ease the bkt gives and how it loosens my texture, but i don't like feeling like i am now a slave to another procedure like i was to the relaxer.  now looking at my growth rate, to avoid the very visible new growth and possible demarcation breakage issues i'm thinking about letting the bkt go.  i would have to get it done about every 8 weeks otherwise.
> 
> have any of you 4a's run into this issue?



I was wondering if that would happen "demarcation breakage issues" just like growing out a relaxer. Has anyone experienced this or does everyone just keep up with their BKT's?


----------



## mstar

kriolagirl said:


> hey ladies just checking in. i had my 2nd bkt done in may (global keratin 2%)...it hasn't totally worn off but now i have "new growth" that is out of this world.  my hair feels like it is transitioning out of a relaxer again and i don't like it at all.  i'm kind of at a crossroads with the whole thing. i love the ease the bkt gives and how it loosens my texture, but i don't like feeling like i am now a slave to another procedure like i was to the relaxer.  now looking at my growth rate, to avoid the very visible new growth and possible demarcation breakage issues i'm thinking about letting the bkt go.  i would have to get it done about every 8 weeks otherwise.
> 
> have any of you 4a's run into this issue?


As my new growth started to come in, I became very worried about the line of demarcation...would I have to baby it, would it start breaking. And you know what? I haven't experienced ANY problems or breakage...not a single strand. 

Also, keep in mind that the way BKT works is different than a relaxer. As your NG comes in at the roots, your BKT should start wearing off on the length, and the two textures will "meet in the middle" sometime around month 3. Since BKT doesn't permanently straighten the hair, there shouldn't be a serious demarcation issue. 

For reference, I did my first BKT in January, second in June, third in July. I'm a 4 a/b.


----------



## dany06

kriolagirl said:


> hey ladies just checking in. i had my 2nd bkt done in may (global keratin 2%)...it hasn't totally worn off but now i have "new growth" that is out of this world. my hair feels like it is transitioning out of a relaxer again and i don't like it at all. i'm kind of at a crossroads with the whole thing. i love the ease the bkt gives and how it loosens my texture, but i don't like feeling like i am now a slave to another procedure like i was to the relaxer. now looking at my growth rate, to avoid the very visible new growth and possible demarcation breakage issues i'm thinking about letting the bkt go. i would have to get it done about every 8 weeks otherwise.
> 
> have any of you 4a's run into this issue?


 
My aunt experienced this even though she is relaxed. Her hair stayed so straight compared to the new growth. This caused her some breakage. It has happened more than once and with different BKT brands. So for her she would have to keep it up more often. She kinda hates how long it takes to do so she just endured it till it wore off some.


----------



## lilikoi

mstar said:


> As my new growth started to come in, I became very worried about the line of demarcation...would I have to baby it, would it start breaking. And you know what? I haven't experienced ANY problems or breakage...not a single strand.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the way BKT works is different than a relaxer. As your NG comes in at the roots, your BKT should start wearing off on the length, and the two textures will "meet in the middle" sometime around month 3. Since BKT doesn't permanently straighten the hair, there shouldn't be a serious demarcation issue.
> 
> For reference, I did my first BKT in January, second in June, third in July. I'm a 4 a/b.



I completely agree with this post. The so called "demarcation line" is very, very subtle to non-existent. The different  textures within each strand very gradually merge from tightly coiled at the roots to loose curls at the end. I've had no issues with that, so far, and I've been transitioning/mini-chopping with BKT since Nov. 2009. I have hardly any relaxed ends now, and my "natural" 4a hair just LOVES BKT (jury still out on my 4b sections).


----------



## mstar

dany06 said:


> *My aunt experienced this even though she is relaxed.* Her hair stayed so straight compared to the new growth. This caused her some breakage. It has happened more than once and with different BKT brands. So for her she would have to keep it up more often. She kinda hates how long it takes to do so she just endured it till it wore off some.


I think your aunt experienced this because she is relaxed. After the BKT wore off, she was still left with natural NG and relaxed ends, so she experienced the classic relaxer demarcation breakage.

I should've added that I'm natural, so that scenario doesn't apply to me.


----------



## dany06

The breakage issue never happened to me. Not even a little. Its been since May 28th since I last did it and it still hasnt worn off. The first time it wore off I had some of my texlaxed curls come back. I guess because I redid it a month later it just doesnt want to go away. I have no curls on my ends. I have some straightish fuzz and that is about it. I dont know if it is heat damage or what. I dont think that it is. The more time passes by without me redoing it the more I get my texture back. If I ever get my full texture back, I'll wait to do this again when I want to commit some time to straight hair or when Im fully natural. 

i will gladly go back to doing it again if I had a big bottle of it and could do it once a month. I have 6 months of new growth and it just doesnt last that long on my virgin hair. So up keep will be kind of frequent if I do start back.


----------



## mstar

^^I know what you mean about it not lasting long on virgin hair. My second BKT barely lasted 4 weeks on my 6 months of new growth.

That's why I'll be doing henna from now on, before I BKT. The henna helps to loosen my texture, and that seems to make the BKT "take" better on my hair.


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I bkt'd about hmmm, 2 weeks ago, and I'm experiencing major shedding.
> 
> What gives?
> This happened to me a year ago as well when i did bkt #1.
> (I have not been shedding at all since the bkt wore off.)
> 
> Did I wait too long to wash?  Well, today is my first day shampooing.  I'm using the OCT line.  I'm gonna leave the Cell Therapy in overnight and wet bun tomorrow.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



Hey Bronze  

After my first BKT application I experienced a lot of shedding.  I used Aphogee 2 step and that seemed to get rid of the problem immediately.  HTH!


----------



## loveisnthehouse

I have a quick question. I just did the BKT and my hair feels a little dry. Is it over to put some oil sheen on my hair now while I'm in the three day waiting period?


----------



## soulfusion

^^ I just got a BKT done yesterday and I go back tomorrow to get it washed out.  She told me not to put anything on it in the interim.  Somebody else here might have different advice, but I've always been told not to add product or get it wet.

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## loveisnthehouse

Yes I did it myself, I used QOD max. Thanks for the input.  Has anyone else had any experience with it?


----------



## kriolagirl

thx for the input ladies! i haven't had any breakage issues, but i definitely plan to keep an eye on it to make sure.  i will say that it is mid august and my bkt from may really hasn't worn off...so my prob is that if i try to do a wash and go the two textures are very visible.  so now i'm back to twist outs.  i do love the bkt but i guess i just don't feel like going through the process to get it as often as it seems i would have to to get the results i want.  i clarified my hair today in the hopes that it will start to strip it faster, so we'll see. i want to let it totally wear off before i decide how i'm going to go forward.  however this forest on my head may decide for me lol!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Foxee, for responding.  *waves back*

I'll do just that.  
I have an entire unopened bottle of Aphogee 2 step that I'll put to use.

mwwwaaahhh


----------



## Chantelle09

Man I just love using Keratin on my hair. The first time I used it I new I wasn't going to use anything else...

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk & satin pillowcases, hair wraps, silk du rags & more... Keep hairstyles fresher longer, while you sleep.


----------



## Pink Pearls

I've been transitioning for almost 9 months and the time it takes to shampoo/conditioner, etc. is taking a toll on me. So, I scheduled a consultation at a salon to discuss options. The stylist recommended the BKT...Marcia Teixeira. She explained the process and I scheduled an appt. for next week. I hope my hair loves it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Sheba!!!  How are you, honey?

I haven't used Aphogee 2-Step, Foxee, but I did use the 2-minute Aphogee Treatment, and it worked wonders!!

Thanks again~~~


----------



## sheba1

Hi Bronze!  I'm so glad the reconstructor stopped your shedding. I love the that stuff. Haven't done a hard protein in a long while now. Been thinking about doing one though. I know they do Empressi's hair well!

Hey everyone, I know this is out the blue but do u think daily cowashing and wearing damp hair under a wig can cause hair loss and fungus? I always did this with great results but just read that "hair worn wet under a wig" would cause the aforementioned troubles according to growafrohairlong.com. What do you think? Do u think because I was cleaning my scalp often is why I didn't run into trouble?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Yes, Sheba, I do.

I wouldn't leave my hair wet for prolonged periods of time under a wig (it's not breathing), even though I wet bun, my hair does eventually dry, so I haven't run into problems.

You know, I have a relative who's relaxed and her hair is so HEAVY and she LIVES by Aphogee hard protein treatments.  The Chic has so much hair you could get lost in it...I've been thinking on this for a minute now, and I believe there is something to this...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

sometimes i really contemplate getting one of these. i love my curls and everything, i just CANNOT get a handle on my frizz. but I keep feeling like I will waste my money. like I will get it and still have frizzy hair. anyone with frizzy 3c/4a natural hair get this with good results?


----------



## sheba1

U look like u might get results similar to mine Blackhoyachick. Check out my fotki, if you'd like. Also checkout naturaltobe's.   http://public.fotki.com/regswife I think is the link. I'm on my cell so harder to check.


----------



## bebee10

I tired softliss and it didn't work for me at all. I followed the directions to the letter and my hair didn't look any different. I was pretty upset because I feel like I wasted my money, I used ALOT of heat on my hair, and my apt stunk from this mess. Did I just use the wrong product? other ppl that used it had great results and I really wanted something that i could just rinse out but now i'm thinking that i should of just went with some other brand. I didn't do anything to my hair prior so i know that it wasn't that.


----------



## MarieB

^^bebee10, I had the same problem with Softliss. I had far better results with Global (applied by me) and Marcia Teixera (applied by a stylist). There are others available, and I'm looking forward to trying them when I run out of Global.


----------



## chellero

Ok I want to try this.  Which one should I get?  I have texturized 4a/3c hair.


----------



## Ediese

Is it okay to use a flat iron that only goes up to 380? I think that's the hottest my CHI gets.


----------



## bebee10

MarieB said:


> ^^bebee10, I had the same problem with Softliss. I had far better results with Global (applied by me) and Marcia Teixera (applied by a stylist). There are others available, and I'm looking forward to trying them when I run out of Global.



Which global did you use? I was only using softliss cause it said I could wash out the same day but man that was a waste of my money !!! and i've been reading about percent formaldehyde. how does that make a difference?


----------



## bebee10

and i'm using a CHI flat iron too so I hope it's ok


----------



## sheba1

chellero said:


> Ok I want to try this.  Which one should I get?  I have texturized 4a/3c hair.



There are so many options it kind of depends on the results you want. I think the QOD gold and the Marcia Texiera are the faves for the straightest result. My personal faves to maintain a curly look have been rejuvenol and global 2%. But there are so many to choose from. Good luck to you : )




Ediese said:


> Is it okay to use a flat iron that only goes up to 380? I think that's the hottest my CHI gets.



I remember Socali used low heat for her BKTs and her hair was lovely.



bebee10 said:


> Which global did you use? I was only using softliss cause it said I could wash out the same day but man that was a waste of my money !!! and i've been reading about percent formaldehyde. how does that make a difference?


  just chiming in here but I used 2% and washed same day. I think I've done four of them. Pics are in my fotki


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> My 4a/b hair gets pretty smooth with a roller set and silk wrap.  After my second BKT/no flat iron used:


Girl that's some pretty hair you got there, shinny and healthy!!


----------



## MarieB

bebee10 said:


> Which global did you use? I was only using softliss cause it said I could wash out the same day but man that was a waste of my money !!! and i've been reading about percent formaldehyde. how does that make a difference?


 
I used 4%. Not sure what I'll try next...erplexed


----------



## dany06

Well, I gave in and used the encanto that I had left. Im only doing the front of my head. Im 6 months post relaxer and the previous application of bkt has mostly worn off. It is too humid for my hair to stay straight on its on. Im only on the first step right now. Im giving it  30 mintues to cure then moving on to the second step. It takes way too long to do this stuff. 

I have learned something new this time. I actually left the clarifying shampoo on my scalp and hair 3 times for about 3 mintues each. I got my hair squeaky clean. That made a big difference. I was able to blow dry my hair super straight. Mind you, this product does call for you to leave the keratin treatment on for 15 minutes before blowdrying.  I wish I had done this the times before. I mean really clean my hair before putting in the treatment. The keratin treatment really seems like it attached to my hair this time. I use to think that the encanto clarifying shampoo didnt seem to clean. I guess I was using it wrong. Im only on the first step and my hair is so silky. Every other time I used this product it didnt get really silky until I did the second step.

Im also attaching a picture that I took with my phone. It doesnt have flash so the shine is real. You can see the hair in the back that I straightened yesterday. It lacks shine and has totally puffed up. I think Im falling back in love with BKT. I just hope after all is said and done it still looks this way. 





sorry that it is upside down. i dont have anything on this computer to edit it.


----------



## dany06

Im happy with my end results. I just want to see how long it will last on my hair this time. More importantly, how long will it keep my hair silky and humidity resistent? I'll be buying another kit soon. Real soon. I cant wait to do my whole head.


----------



## Rei

I'm going to go out and get BKT so I can do it for my birthday. I have fine mostly 4b hair. Any suggestions so as to brand? I don't want to get a brand that works for mostly people with 3c/4a hair and end up wasting my money. I plan on wearing my hair mostly straight for the winter. I was thinking Global, but would I need 4% to get it straight or would 2% do? Perhaps QOD?


----------



## mstar

I used my Marcia Teixeira Advanced to do a BKT on my niece's hair before she left for college on Thursday. It took me all night long, literally...we started around 7 pm, and ended around 4 am (with plenty of breaks to cook and eat dinner, etc.)

She's a natural 4 A/B just like me, and her hair looked amazing after the flat iron--really shiny and smooth, with volume and swang. I advised her to wait 2 nights before rinsing, so I didn't get to see her final results, but my mom and sister were raving about it. They said her hair came out nice and straight, with plenty of body and shine.  I was very proud of myself. 

My mom was so impressed with my niece's results that she asked me to BKT her hair today, but I just didn't have time. It will have to wait until our next visit, in November.

Today, I bought Pureology Hydrate shampoo at Nordstrom Rack. This is my first Pureology product, but I've heard so many good things about the brand. All of their products are salt and sulfate free...is anyone else using Pureology for their BKT maintenance?


----------



## mstar

Rei said:


> I'm going to go out and get BKT so I can do it for my birthday. I have fine mostly 4b hair. Any suggestions so as to brand? I don't want to get a brand that works for mostly people with 3c/4a hair and end up wasting my money. I plan on wearing my hair mostly straight for the winter. I was thinking Global, but would I need 4% to get it straight or would 2% do? Perhaps QOD?


Marcia Teixeira Advanced will get your hair straight. 

I have super-fine 4 a/b hair, and MTA has always done right by me. In order to get the best results, I leave the product on my hair for 1-2 nights before my final rinse, even though MTA is a same-day rinse formula. This helps the keratin to adhere better, and gives me straighter results.


----------



## Kindheart

Is this treatment meant to be used on natural hair? What are the pros and cons ?


----------



## sheba1

Kindheart said:


> Is this treatment meant to be used on natural hair? What are the pros and cons ?



There have been a couple really great pros and cons threads about BKT. I'm on my cell phone right now so it makes them harder to find but there is one by Texascutieand I was able to find this one from Ediese. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=422080&highlight=bkt+pros


----------



## SweetSpirit86

Thanks to lilikoi, I was able to try out the Dream Hair Moroccan BKT earlier. Please disregard my yucky face...

I followed the instructions per the website, and the only time I had any sort of "fume" issue was when I was putting it in my freshly washed hair and I guess a whiff of it went past my eye and it watered immediately. It didn't burn or anything, and that was the only incident. My hair isn't the prettiest, and you can see the bad ends. I haven't gotten them cut yet, but from the looks of it, it's going to be a second BC, lol. 

I like how soft my hair feels, though. It's really bouncy and swingy, though the pictures don't really show that. I dropped my comb while I was flat-ironing the last 1/4 of my hair, and when I bent over to pick it up, a gust from the fan sent my hair flying...some into my eye  lol. I think the site said it could be washed as soon as it was completely dry, but I think I should wait until I get my ends cut. Anyways, I'll quit yakking. Here are the pictures. 

Early this morning right before I decided to flat-twist a "headband" in...





I thought this was neat so I took pictures  flat-twist out lol





After BKT...roots. I didn't do them all the way because I read you're not supposed to put the treatment on the scalp, so I was afraid to put it on my roots. I didn't want to super flat-iron my roots without anything on them, so I left them sort of wavy.





Wavy roots + a ton of hair = ..I don't know what you'd call this. I'm odd though, so I kind of like it, lol.





You can really see how bad my ends are here. I haven't felt any more SSK's but the splits are visible. I'm happy about this because I was worried I'd have trouble trimming them off if I couldn't see them.





The back


----------



## sheba1

Sweet Spirit, You are gorgeous and you have BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!


----------



## lilikoi

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Thanks to lilikoi, I was able to try out the Dream Hair Moroccan BKT


 
You're welcome!

I'm glad you tried this and are liking it so far! Your hair looks so long! Please post pictures after you wash it out--to me, that's the real end result. I really hope it gives you the results you expect.

P.S. you mentioned in you email that you were afraid to do the roots. I think that it's possible to get really close to the scalp without letting the solution touch it if you're very careful. I do more flat iron passes at the roots because I've noticed it's easy to overprocess the ends (with both the heat and bkt) with subsequent treatments. Keep that in mind.


----------



## MsRR

mstar said:


> Marcia Teixeira Advanced will get your hair straight.
> 
> I have super-fine 4 a/b hair, and MTA has always done right by me. In order to get the best results, I leave the product on my hair for 1-2 nights before my final rinse, even though MTA is a same-day rinse formula. This helps the keratin to adhere better, and gives me straighter results.


 
Where do you purchase MTA?


----------



## SweetSpirit86

sheba1 said:


> Sweet Spirit, You are gorgeous and you have BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!



Thank you (._.)



lilikoi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm glad you tried this and are liking it so far! Your hair looks so long! Please post pictures after you wash it out--to me, that's the real end result. I really hope it gives you the results you expect.
> 
> P.S. you mentioned in you email that you were afraid to do the roots. I think that it's possible to get really close to the scalp without letting the solution touch it if you're very careful. I do more flat iron passes at the roots because I've noticed it's easy to overprocess the ends (with both the heat and bkt) with subsequent treatments. Keep that in mind.


 
Oh, okay, I'll try that next time to get the roots. I washed it out, but I immediately put it into flat twists so I could go to bed. I just took them out, and good LAWD I hate my ends. Unfortunately, that cut is not in my immediate future, so I'll just have to deal for now, lol. I didn't get a good look at it wet since I was so tired. I'll co-wash it tomorrow morning and post pictures. 

How long do you need to wait in-between treatments?


----------



## redantz00

I usually wear my hair straight during the winter months and in  WNGs and Twist outs during the summer.  This Georgia heat and humidity is no joke!! This summer however as my hair grows longer ( i'm almost BSL) I am having an awful time with SSKs.  I talked to my stylist about my issues and she has recommended  BKT.  she usings MTA brand the 3 day version.  I am getting this done tuesday and I'm super excited!!! I will take pics and post my results.  Wish me luck ladies.

P.S. this will also be my first time straightening for the year so i will be able to update my length from whats in my siggy now!


----------



## Rei

MsRR said:


> Where do you purchase MTA?


 
I found it on amazon for like a billion dollars...http://www.amazon.com/Teixeira-Advanced-Brazilian-Keratin-Treatment/dp/B003MSV8RG

Thats a bit too expensive for me considering I have never tried it. I can't find a sample anywhere But if I find it I'll link, unless Mstar knows of a place.


----------



## texasqt

Don't know if you all have already been informed but folica.com now has keratin treatments. Global, Rejuvenol, Keratin Complex, and several other keratin-based products.  I haven't  BKT'd since the Spring but I still support Keratin treatments (when properly applied lol!).


----------



## lilikoi

Bumping the thread for those who asked (because the search feature is not working.)


----------



## curlycrocheter

Hey everybody

I've been seriously considering doing some type of keratin treatment on my hair.  I'm a dense/thick 3bc/4a texture.  I'm natural grazing bsl and ssk knots are about to cause my SECOND setback in less than a year 

My question is for anyone who has used liquid keratin.  I'm thinking this would be a good way to start off since it's inexpensive and wears off quickly.  If I don't like it or if it doesn't work, at least I didn't blow $300 erplexed

Has anyone used this successfully?  Do you still use it?  Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## sheba1

I was trying to find you Auburn's Liquid Keratin results.  I even used google but was only able to find the cached page of it that didn't include her pictures   

Have you considered using a bkt sample that you find on ebay?  or from one of the ladies on the board?  True BKT experience, same amount of heat, longer lasting results..


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BUMPING...


----------



## lilikoi

I have some [email protected] [email protected] (Moroccan) I'm willing to sell ($12.00/ounce). PM me if interested.


----------



## mstar

MsRR said:


> Where do you purchase MTA?


You can buy it at Sleekhair.com. 16 ounces for $250...that's the standard price. They also sell the Original and Chocolate Marcia Teixeira.

ETA: I bought 8 ounces for $125 from a seller on BHM. Next time I'll probably just buy the large bottle.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey M..
I swear by Pureology.. I use Nanoworks and Hydrate mostly.. I don't need volume .. so I've never used that.. I also use the blow drying agent and the flat iron spray.. and oh the serum..

Can you tell I LURVE Pureology.. ?? It's great for BKT maintenance. 

The only BKT I am dying to try is the Juvexin.. I saw it on  the local news.. and application and I was like O MG! The woman they tried it on had the kinkiest curliest hair you had ever saw.. when they applied Juvexin and her little round fro turned into APL shiny hair. 

Then they had another girl who had hair similar to mine and they used another version of it on her.. did the process.. then REWET it and it looked like a fresh twist out when dry with no frizz.

I love that there's 3 versions of it too.. 

Light Wave
Curly
Resistant


----------



## curlycrocheter

Thank you for answering!  I saw a thread a few days ago about someone using the LK but now I can't find it anymore.  But those are good ideas!





sheba1 said:


> I was trying to find you Auburn's Liquid Keratin results.  I even used google but was only able to find the cached page of it that didn't include her pictures
> 
> Have you considered using a bkt sample that you find on ebay?  or from one of the ladies on the board?  True BKT experience, same amount of heat, longer lasting results..


----------



## MsElise

Has anyone tried the Salerm Shot Kit? My niece got this done at the salon and I am seriously considering getting it done because her virgin 4a hair  came out sleek, shiny and bouncy.

Here is the link to the video on the product on YT :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKuCGAfPkew


----------



## Aggie

bumping............


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BUMPING again...

I am interested...I am getting the Coco's Keratin (chocolate)...My friend is doing it on the 18th for me...My 30th bday is on the 23rd so I will make it past the 4 day "processing time" just in time!
Can't wait!


----------



## MsElise

Bumping...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MsElise said:


> Has anyone tried the Salerm Shot Kit? My niece got this done at the salon and I am seriously considering getting it done because her virgin 4a hair  came out sleek, shiny and bouncy.
> 
> Here is the link to the video on the product on YT :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKuCGAfPkew



Maybe it's the video - but why does this seem so much simpler than the others? Is it the spray bottle?


----------



## lilikoi

nakialovesshoes said:


> Maybe it's the video - but why does this seem so much simpler than the others? Is it the spray bottle?


 
I think the spraying is kind of gimmick-y. You should be able to apply this the regular way (coloring brush or fingertips). With the spraying, I would worry about accidentally getting the solution on my scalp (not sure if this product is supposed to be formaldehyde free). The one big difference is that they applied the product to damp, rather than dry, hair--that avoids the dreaded "naked blow- dry" step (after the clarifying shampoo) and save some time.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Lasio is similar to this, in that Lasio is spray on.  However, Lasio is a much thinner consistency.
Lasio was the first BKT that I tried.  I do plan to use Lasio again as my stylist now uses Lasio (she had been using Rejuvenol).



MsElise said:


> Has anyone tried the Salerm Shot Kit? My niece got this done at the salon and I am seriously considering getting it done because her virgin 4a hair  came out sleek, shiny and bouncy.
> 
> Here is the link to the video on the product on YT :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKuCGAfPkew


----------



## lilikoi

naturalmanenyc said:


> Lasio is similar to this, in that Lasio is spray on.  However, Lasio is a much thinner consistency.
> Lasio was the first BKT that I tried.  I do plan to use Lasio again as my stylist now uses Lasio (she had been using Rejuvenol).


 
Was it hard to avoid the scalp while spraying?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I did not do the Lasio treatment on my own.  It was done by a stylist.  I did not notice any tingling on my scalp so I am guessing it did not reach my scalp.



lilikoi said:


> Was it hard to avoid the scalp while spraying?


----------



## SweetSpirit86

Ok..I feel so slow. For the past week, since they changed the site, I've been using my bookmark and getting 404 and 403 errors, thinking the forums were still down. Then I'd get an email from my thread subscription, and again...use my bookmark (didn't think to click the email link like a dummy), and got the error again.  

Anyways...for a minor update: My hair is absorbing, and RETAINING moisture well. Makes me sad that this will eventually wear off and it'll go right back to its' moisture-gluttony self. My hair scared me after the first two washes..it was a little strange looking...almost heat damaged looking. However, this is now the 3rd wash (as in, I used my shampoo, not cowashed), and it's looking like a slightly looser version of itself again.


----------



## lilikoi

SweetSpirit86 said:


> Ok..I feel so slow. For the past week, since they changed the site, I've been using my bookmark and getting 404 and 403 errors, thinking the forums were still down. Then I'd get an email from my thread subscription, and again...use my bookmark (didn't think to click the email link like a dummy), and got the error again.
> 
> Anyways...for a minor update: My hair is absorbing, and RETAINING moisture well. Makes me sad that this will eventually wear off and it'll go right back to its' moisture-gluttony self. My hair scared me after the first two washes..it was a little strange looking...almost heat damaged looking. However, this is now the 3rd wash (as in, I used my shampoo, not cowashed), and it's looking like a slightly looser version of itself again.


 

Yay! I'm so happy to hear your positive results!

Just want to warn you not to get too used to [email protected]@air because it seems like the company has gone out of business or something (product hard to find, website down). However, I've used several other brands so if you decide to try something else, just holler.

P.S. Would you mind updating your thread about deciding between relaxing, texlaxing or BKT? It might be really helpful to someone with the same dilemma. TIA


----------



## LadyPBC

Whew - I'm scheduled to have the keratin treatment with KeraSmooth in October.  I'm only on page 25 (only 158 more pages to to) but determined to read through all the posts so that I can learn as much as possible.  Thanks to all of you who have posted and shared  your experiences and links and pictures - its very helpful.  I'm going to a professional the first time then I think I wan to try it on my own after than.  I'm soooooo excited!

p.s. I have seen the thread for KeraSmooth already but if any of you have anything to add or any advice for how to prep or what to look out for when I take the Keratin plunge I would appreciate it.  FYI - I was told that I could use a leave in to blow dry after the clarifying wash - I was concerned about having someone without a tan and perhaps very little experience tear through my coily natural hair (I know those with a tan do it).  Thanks


----------



## lilikoi

LadyPBC said:


> Whew - I'm scheduled to have the keratin treatment with KeraSmooth in October.  I'm only on page 25 (only 158 more pages to to) but determined to read through all the posts so that I can learn as much as possible.  Thanks to all of you who have posted and shared  your experiences and links and pictures - its very helpful.  I'm going to a professional the first time then I think I wan to try it on my own after than.  I'm soooooo excited!
> 
> p.s. I have seen the thread for KeraSmooth already but if any of you have anything to add or any advice for how to prep or what to look out for when I take the Keratin plunge I would appreciate it.  FYI - I was told that I could use a leave in to blow dry after the clarifying wash - I was concerned about having someone without a tan and perhaps very little experience tear through my coily natural hair (I know those with a tan do it).  Thanks


 
Your post was a little confusing to me. You're scheduled to have the Kerasmooth yet are reading the BKT thread? Are you planning on switching from one process to the other? Are you aware that Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT? My understanding is that it's a Thio-based straightener (like the Japanese treatments). Can say if it's good or bad, since I've never tried it but please verify that the treatment is want you intend to get. Good luck!


----------



## LadyPBC

lilikoi said:


> Your post was a little confusing to me. You're scheduled to have the Kerasmooth yet are reading the BKT thread? Are you planning on switching from one process to the other? Are you aware that Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT? My understanding is that it's a Thio-based straightener (like the Japanese treatments). Can say if it's good or bad, since I've never tried it but please verify that the treatment is want you intend to get. Good luck!



Sorry to confuse you actually you just confused me.  From my understanding this process works very much like the multitude of BKT varieties out there.  This is the link to the home page http://www.bioionic.com/kerasmooth.html.  I just read a Facebk posting on the subject however I'm not sure where or not to believe what was posted as the truth or even what questions to ask.  WHen I spoke to someone at the salon I was told that the KeraSmooth is better than the Brazilian Treatment because it is all natural with no formaldehyde - that appealed to me.  Now I'm a little nervous - I don't even know what a Japanese/Thio based straightener is.  Looks as if, as I continue to 'google' for info that it is an anti-frizz treatment.  Anyone else have any comments?  I have 1 more day to cancel my order for the treatment at this discounted price.


----------



## sheba1

LadyPBC said:


> Sorry to confuse you actually you just confused me.  From my understanding this process works very much like the multitude of BKT varieties out there.  This is the link to the home page http://www.bioionic.com/kerasmooth.html.  I just read a Facebk posting on the subject however I'm not sure where or not to believe what was posted as the truth or even what questions to ask.  WHen I spoke to someone at the salon I was told that the KeraSmooth is better than the Brazilian Treatment because it is all natural with no formaldehyde - that appealed to me.  Now I'm a little nervous - I don't even know what a Japanese/Thio based straightener is.  Looks as if, as I continue to 'google' for info that it is an anti-frizz treatment.  Anyone else have any comments?  I have 1 more day to cancel my order for the treatment at this discounted price.


 
I'm sorry, I don't know enough about KeraSmooth one way or the other.  Good luck, whatever you decide to do.  Ask them if you could do the KeraSmooth on top of a relaxer.  That'll tell you if it's thio or not.  If it's thio you wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## lilikoi

LadyPBC said:


> Sorry to confuse you actually you just confused me.  From my understanding this process works very much like the multitude of BKT varieties out there.  This is the link to the home page http://www.bioionic.com/kerasmooth.html.  I just read a Facebk posting on the subject however I'm not sure where or not to believe what was posted as the truth or even what questions to ask.  WHen I spoke to someone at the salon I was told that the KeraSmooth is better than the Brazilian Treatment because it is all natural with no formaldehyde - that appealed to me.  Now I'm a little nervous - I don't even know what a Japanese/Thio based straightener is.  Looks as if, as I continue to 'google' for info that it is an anti-frizz treatment.  Anyone else have any comments?  I have 1 more day to cancel my order for the treatment at this discounted price.


 


lilikoi said:


> Your post was a little confusing to me. You're scheduled to have the Kerasmooth yet are reading the BKT thread? Are you planning on switching from one process to the other? Are you aware that Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT? My understanding is that it's a Thio-based straightener (like the Japanese treatments). Can say if it's good or bad, since I've never tried it but please verify that the treatment is want you intend to get. Good luck!


 
Oh Dear! I think you should c*ancel your appointment* until you  understand what that process (Kerasmooth) entails.

I see how the name "Kerasmooth" can be misleading--it_ sounds_ like it's a keratin treatment. The fact that there are so many BKT brands adds to the confusion. However, Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT! The best way I can describe it is a "texturizer" based on a "perm" (thioglycolate) solution instead of relaxer (sodium or calcium hydroxide). The thio is present at low concentration but it's there. I don't know much much about how this process is supposed to be temporary considering the chemicals it uses.

I hope you give yourself time to understand both processes before you do anything to your hair.


----------



## LadyPBC

lilikoi said:


> Oh Dear! I think you should c*ancel your appointment* until you  understand what that process (Kerasmooth) entails.
> 
> I see how the name "Kerasmooth" can be misleading--it_ sounds_ like it's a keratin treatment. The fact that there are so many BKT brands adds to the confusion. However, Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT! The best way I can describe it is a "texturizer" based on a "perm" (thioglycolate) solution instead of relaxer (sodium or calcium hydroxide). The thio is present at low concentration but it's there. I don't know much much about how this process is supposed to be temporary considering the chemicals it uses.
> 
> I hope you give yourself time to understand both processes before you do anything to your hair.


 
I suppose you're right lilikoi.  I'm natural so I'm not concerned with a bad reaction to any existing relaxer.  I assumed (I guess bcuz I thougth it was BKT) that my coils would return.  Yes, I am concerned (especially deciding to be chemical free) with a process that includes perm solution - hmmm.  I'm just so excited to get it done and at a great deal (I think).  I had it all planned but I'll give Bio Ionic a call as you suggested.  Even if I move forward I need to know what I'm moving forward with.  Thanks 

p.s. Sheba girl if I decide to pass on this expect for me to blow you up with PMs on your process.  Your hair (everybody's hair) looks fabulous.  I was so busy reading the postings and looking at pictures and visiting attached links that I couldn't stop to comment (glad I finally did though).


----------



## brownbean96

I would totally be interested in a treatment like this. I am not really interested in bone straight hair - I'd want to keep my curls (coils/texture) but would want the benefits of the BKT (moisture retention, looser kink). Has anyone used this brand Juvenix in light wave or curly? What were your initial and long term results? Or is there anyone who's gotten similar results using another product? Can you tell me the product, your process (how it was applied) and your initial and long term results? 





*fabulosity* said:


> Hey M..
> I swear by Pureology.. I use Nanoworks and Hydrate mostly.. I don't need volume .. so I've never used that.. I also use the blow drying agent and the flat iron spray.. and oh the serum..
> 
> Can you tell I LURVE Pureology.. ?? It's great for BKT maintenance.
> 
> The only BKT I am dying to try is the Juvexin.. I saw it on  the local news.. and application and I was like O MG! The woman they tried it on had the kinkiest curliest hair you had ever saw.. when they applied Juvexin and her little round fro turned into APL shiny hair.
> 
> Then they had another girl who had hair similar to mine and they used another version of it on her.. did the process.. then REWET it and it looked like a fresh twist out when dry with no frizz.
> 
> I love that there's 3 versions of it too..
> 
> Light Wave
> Curly
> Resistant


----------



## SweetSpirit86

Oh, definitely, I'll put an update once I get home. You know you're slightly addicted when you check hair boards on your phone... I think the one I'll try next is probably Softliss. From what I read, it seems to coat more heavily than DreamHair?


----------



## LadyPBC

lilikoi said:


> Oh Dear! I think you should c*ancel your appointment* until you  understand what that process (Kerasmooth) entails.
> 
> I see how the name "Kerasmooth" can be misleading--it_ sounds_ like it's a keratin treatment. The fact that there are so many BKT brands adds to the confusion. However, *Kerasmooth IS NOT A BKT! The best way I can describe it is a "texturizer" based on a "perm" (thioglycolate) solution instead of relaxer (sodium or calcium hydroxide). The thio is present at low concentration but it's there*. I don't know much much about how this process is supposed to be temporary considering the chemicals it uses.
> 
> I hope you give yourself time to understand both processes before you do anything to your hair.


 
I cancelled my order for the KeraSmooth.  I guess it and the BKT are all full of chemicals but she did say that this used thio-XXXX which is used in most perms, it is also semi permanent, this could not be used in conjunction with a relaxer (which is of no concern to me), that it breaks something down to build it up with a neutralizing process, that color could be used 10 days before or 10 days after, I should not try this treatment on my own - I need to use special tools and get training; that I should consult with my stylist to ensure that they can loosen my coil rather than totally straighten it, that my hair will "pretty much" return to its original state.

I'm disappointed but I guess its all for the best (really sad right now).  AND - to top it all off somebody on a business conference call just started bragging about her Brazilian Blowout Treatment - I guess this is similiar but not the same as a BKT huh?


----------



## txcurly10

Hi everyone! After reading this whole thread and doing a ton of research, I finally decided to take the plunge and get a BKT last week. I went to a stylist who had done a BKT on a coworker. She used the Coppola brand. At first I was like, what have I done to my hair, but a little over a week later I could not be happier with the results. Here a are a few pics.

Here is my hair after the clarifying wash:







After washing, she blew dry, applied the keratin, let it sit for 30 minutes, blew dry again, then flat ironed. Here is my hair after the flat iron: (ETA: I forgot to say that she also had to trim about a half an inch or so all over due to my ends being a little raggedy.)






I then had the three day wait. During this three days was when I was having second thoughts about what I had done to my hair. I thought it looked limp and I was so scared it wouldn't curl back up. Luckily I had nothing to worry about!

Here is my hair after returning to the salon three days later. Washed, flat ironed, and styled:






And here is my hair today, a week and two days later, in a wash n go.






As I said, I was thrilled with how it turned out. My hair feels so soft and moisturized, my curls are a bit looser, and drying time is so much faster. I haven't flat ironed it myself yet but I'm sure that will be a breeze too. My hair also feels much stronger.

I want to make sure that I don't lose my curls, so I don't think I would get this done too often. Twice a year was recommended to me so that the keratin doesn't build up on my hair too much. 

The only regret I have is not getting my color touched up before the BKT. I was too impatient. I was told by the stylist that I would have to wait a month or so to have my color done.


----------



## sheba1

Txcurly your hair is BONKERS kinds of pretty!  Oh my goodness, it is so lush   Gorgeous!  and truly beautiful results, as well.


----------



## txcurly10

Aww thanks Sheba. All the advice and knowledge you posted in this thread has been invaluable!


----------



## mstar

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey M..
> I swear by Pureology.. I use Nanoworks and Hydrate mostly.. I don't need volume .. so I've never used that.. I also use the blow drying agent and the flat iron spray.. and oh the serum..
> 
> Can you tell I LURVE Pureology.. ?? It's great for BKT maintenance.
> 
> The only BKT I am dying to try is the Juvexin.. I saw it on  the local news.. and application and I was like O MG! The woman they tried it on had the kinkiest curliest hair you had ever saw.. when they applied Juvexin and her little round fro turned into APL shiny hair.
> 
> Then they had another girl who had hair similar to mine and they used another version of it on her.. did the process.. then REWET it and it looked like a fresh twist out when dry with no frizz.
> 
> I love that there's 3 versions of it too..
> 
> Light Wave
> Curly
> Resistant


Hey Fab, I am liking the Pureology Hydrate shampoo.  I don't love it yet (don't think it was worth $30), but it might grow on me.

Right now, I'm all about the *Living Proof No Frizz* line...this stuff is the best! The No frizz treatment takes the place of a blow-dry cream, flat iron spray, and serum...it leaves my hair looking better than when I used all those steps. I love that it gives amazing results whether you're wearing your hair straight or curly.

I just got samples of the No Frizz shampoo and conditioner, which are both sulfate, salt, and silicone free. Loving them so far. 

Browsing Folica.com last week, I noticed that Global contains Juvexin. It comes in the 3 strengths you mentioned. I might try the Curly strength for my mom. She wants to keep her curls, and I need her treatment to last longer than my MTA, since she lives in a different state, and I only see her twice a year.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just lovely!  I especially like the layers.
I use BKT about every 3-4 months and have no issues with curls returning.  Twice a year should be fine.



txcurly10 said:


> Here is my hair after the clarifying wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After washing, she blew dry, applied the keratin, let it sit for 30 minutes, blew dry again, then flat ironed. Here is my hair after the flat iron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my hair after returning to the salon three days later. Washed, flat ironed, and styled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my hair today, a week and two days later, in a wash n go.


----------



## LadyPBC

Wow txcurly10 your hair looks great!  Your texture reminds me so much of my own.  Which BKT did you use?  I'm asking because I'm only on page 36 out of 184 and I'm not sure when you posted.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## txcurly10

naturalmanenyc said:


> Just lovely!  I especially like the layers.
> I use BKT about every 3-4 months and have no issues with curls returning.  Twice a year should be fine.



Thank you! Twice a year will also be better on my budget! 



LadyPBC said:


> Wow txcurly10 your hair looks great!  Your texture reminds me so much of my own.  Which BKT did you use?  I'm asking because I'm only on page 36 out of 184 and I'm not sure when you posted.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much, and you are welcome. She used the Coppola brand of BKT on me.


----------



## Dove56

Txcurly, 

I think Coppola is a nice treatment.  I had it done last October and wasn't impressed; then I did it myself a few months ago and I LOVED it.  I followed the instructions and left it in my hair for about 30 minutes then blow dried and flatironed and my hair was so shiny, bouncy, and sleek. For reference I'm a 3b/c. 

I'm doing a treatment tomorrow and I can't decide if I want to do Coppola or QOD MAX!


----------



## sheba1

Hi Veejee!   How are you, my friend?

Looks like you have a decision to make, eh?  Either way, I just want to see the end result!   I know I know... soooo selfish  



Dove56 said:


> Txcurly,
> 
> I think Coppola is a nice treatment.  I had it done last October and wasn't impressed; then I did it myself a few months ago and I LOVED it.  I followed the instructions and left it in my hair for about 30 minutes then blow dried and flatironed and my hair was so shiny, bouncy, and sleek. For reference I'm a 3b/c.
> 
> I'm doing a treatment tomorrow and I can't decide if I want to do Coppola or QOD MAX!


----------



## txcurly10

Dove56 said:


> Txcurly,
> 
> I think Coppola is a nice treatment.  I had it done last October and wasn't impressed; then I did it myself a few months ago and I LOVED it.  I followed the instructions and left it in my hair for about 30 minutes then blow dried and flatironed and my hair was so shiny, bouncy, and sleek. For reference I'm a 3b/c.
> 
> I'm doing a treatment tomorrow and I can't decide if I want to do Coppola or QOD MAX!


 
I wish I could do mine myself. I'm way too lazy 

I'm sure whatever you decide, you're hair is going to look great!


----------



## Dove56

Hey Sheba, 

Hi ladybug!!!! We are some keratin treatment old-timers..lol. In April it'll be 2 years since I've been BKT'ing and I can't stop and won't stop lol! 

I did the QOD MAX treatment yesterday and took pictures! I put some in my Fotki Album but the I won't update everything again until tomorrow when I wash the treatment out! I hope you have a good weekend (what's left of it haha)!


----------



## Dove56

txcurly10 said:


> I wish I could do mine myself. I'm way too lazy
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide, you're hair is going to look great!



I am sick of doing them myself! I am soooooo picky though, BUT if I could find someone that's a perfectionist to do my hair I surely would go to them.  BKT'ing your own hair isn't for the faint of heart!


----------



## sheba1

Dove56 said:


> Hey Sheba,
> 
> Hi ladybug!!!! *We are some keratin treatment old-timers..lol*. In April it'll be 2 years since I've been BKT'ing and I can't stop and won't stop lol!



Aren't we just?!  I haven't been around much lately.  The other day I said something about a BKT and someone said, "Oh? Are you thinking of BKTing also?"  

I'm so glad you're enjoying your hair and that BKT makes it easier for you.  I'm (mostly) no heat PSing to my goals and then I'll be back to BKTing.  I can't wait until I have full, healthy, swingy, shiny MBL BKT'd tresses!



> I did the QOD MAX treatment yesterday and took pictures! I put some in my Fotki Album but the I won't update everything again until tomorrow when I wash the treatment out! I hope you have a good weekend (what's left of it haha)!


 
Oh, ok great, you went with the QOD!  Off to go stalk... eh hem... check out your fotki


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies...
After much urging and PM's from people.. I am offering my BKT expertise to those in the GA area... 
PM for details... one young lady PM'ed me and asked how much my stylist charged to do it.. (almost everyone in the salon I go to here has the keratin (BKT) treatment) ..when she told me to tell her $300 and $150 per touch up .. I was like whoa.. yeah maybe there is a need to offer a more affordable solution for people who want it done right.. but just can't afford those type of numbers..

I hope I don't end up regretting this in the end.. lol.. 

I've done a lot of BKT's.... most of my friends/family are BKT'ed.. thanks to me.


----------



## blackbarbie986

@fab, I'm so happy to hear this!


----------



## MarieB

fabulosity Now I wish I lived in the GA area. I'll just have to keep doing my own BKTs....sigh.


----------



## thov

Hello Ladies,
Does anyone know of a salon that does a great bkt in the DC and VA area?  

Tee


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hi fab *waves* Glad to see you. Love your avi - so pretty!


----------



## Dove56

Hi Fab, 

DANG, I wish I was in GA!!! You look beautiful in your siggy?  

Have you tried the Global Juvexin? I'm thinking about it....


----------



## sheba1

Dove56 said:


> Hi Fab,
> 
> DANG, I wish I was in GA!!! You look beautiful in your siggy?
> 
> Have you tried the Global Juvexin? I'm thinking about it....



Oh my goodness... 

What in the world is juvexin?

[video=youtube;xKaSmzv6WVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKaSmzv6WVY[/video]


----------



## sheba1

Her hair is bananas... second treatment, no perm in 5 months.  How is Juvexin different than BKT no juvexin?

I'm all out of BKT so...   Just sayin...

[video=youtube;ZTCY2RnKyrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTCY2RnKyrI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Her hair looks great! Juvexin is made by Global, but other than that, I don't know anything about it and I'd never seen hair treated with it. 

Go 'head and be the guinea pig, sheba1


----------



## sheba1

Oh nooooo sipp100 I'm tryna be good!!  No heat til, oh I dunno a long, long time!    But I may need to make an exception on this one.  Really loving her results.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Well sheba...just think of it as an "intense treatment"...you're not flat ironing for looks, just to seal in the treatment - so that's a good use of heat, right? Lol


----------



## sheba1

sipp100 said:


> Well sheba...just think of it as an "intense treatment"...you're not flat ironing for looks, just to seal in the treatment - so that's a good use of heat, right? Lol



  Oh yes!  I was looking at all wrong   Off to check out pricing


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I'm such a bad influence...and you're such a willing participant! Match made in heaven, lol. 

I haven't used BKT on my natural hair in a while (16 months into transition), but I use it on the line of demarcation and the relaxed hair. I may just do a treatment on my whole head next month, though. Winter is coming up and I think I may want the protection BKT gave me last winter. It'll have time to wear off by spring when I want the natural look back...I just have fears about it not reverting, even though it reverted in the past.


----------



## sheba1

sipp100 said:


> I'm such a bad influence...and you're such a willing participant! Match made in heaven, lol.
> 
> I haven't used BKT on my natural hair in a while (16 months into transition), but I use it on the line of demarcation and the relaxed hair. I may just do a treatment on my whole head next month, though. Winter is coming up and I think I may want the protection BKT gave me last winter. It'll have time to wear off by spring when I want the natural look back...I just have fears about it not reverting, even though it reverted in the past.



hahaha  indeed, we are a match!  

I totally understand how you feel about the fear of your hair not reverting.  It's hard to imagine the hair getting that doggon straight and going back to like it was before.  

There are plenty of other ways to protect your hair this winter, though.  I actually plan on spending my cooler months in a nice sew in or tucked away under a warm and cozy wig .  I love the way we have so many options with our hair.


----------



## lilikoi

LOL sheba1 and sipp100 : You're both so bad! All that rationalizing! LOL

I've been quietly researching J u v e x i n for a while.  

J u v e x i n is nothing more than a gimmicky name their "proprietary" keratin additive. They claim that is not as highly hydrolyzed as the keratin used in other brands (that is, the protein pieces are larger) which they claim makes it more effective, yadda, yadda. I get really testy with marketing hype. HOWEVER, what piqued my interest in the product was: 

the ingredients list: keratin (J u v e x i n, whatever) is listed high at the top, implying a higher concentration than I usually see in other similar  products.
the strawberry "flavored" formula has actual strawberry extract (call me silly, but this meant a lot to me )
They are honest enough to list "formaldehyde" as an ingredient, unlike a other brands ([email protected]@ir, C [email protected], etc) that like to pretend the formaldehyde isn't there...
I had used their old 4% formula and liked it--made my hair (natural portions, while I was still transitioning) manageable, and transformed 4a coils into almost 3c-ish curls.

SO, long story short: I have just a few ounces of [email protected]@ir left, and while I was considering trying C [email protected], I'm now SERIOUSLY considering getting this. Will keep you guys posted.






P.S. --RANT ALERT--I'm distorting the names of products because I'm mad at these companies! Talk about market-driven price hiking. Our collective demand for these products has made them so greedy ("let's see how much they're willing to pay") Really, the costs are surreal for a product that doesn't use expensive ingredients--formaldehyde is dirt cheap, keratin, not so expensive either... So, there, I'm not promoting them for free. The only way I justify (to myself) buying them is that getting the treatment at a salon is even more expensive, and in the end, by doing it myself I'm spending less money on hair than when I was relaxed. --RANT OVER-- (sorry)

P.P.S. fabulosity, can you provide a link to the video you saw? Or at least the name of the program/station so I can google it? TIA


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lilikoi

Thank you, Professor 

That sounds too strong for me, so I'll just stick to my formaldehyde-free baby formula. Sounds good for someone who wishes to straighten their hair, however. 


ITA with you re: the price-gouging! Upwards of $300 for a 16oz bottle is downright shameful. But hey, I'm a capitalism stan, so it is what it is, lol.


----------



## hoi

This thread is amazing.  I just had one done 2 days ago after months of deliberation.  So far so good.  I had it done at Ted Gibson by Tiffany.  It was $350 on sale!!!  Yikes.  I just don't trust Dominican Salons.  They use way too much heat, and I also don't feel comfortable applying it myself.  I have 4b/c hair that is very dry/brittle.  I can't wait to see the washed out results in 2 days.  From the looks of it, I think it will be fab.  My hair is super silky.  It is typically silky after a flat iron, but I think I can tell it is silkier than normal post BKT.

I plan on doing roller sets and not flat ironing frequently.  My stylist told me to avoid any sodium or sulfate products.  I am looking for a super moisturizing shampoo and setting lotion.  Any recs?


----------



## hoi

Hi.  Most of the dominican shops in silver spring do them.  I have not had good experiences w/their standard blow dry/rollerset/flat iron technique in the past.  They used too much heat and it left my hair dry and brittle, so I def wasn't going to trust them to do a BKT.  I went to the Ted Gibson salon.  If you are not familiar, it is uber high end and was on Housewives of DC.  I don't condone that show, but I have a frieind recommended her AA stylist to me.  Her name is Tiffany.  She is beyond professional and great!  I went for a consultation initially and she was very patient, answering my 50mil questions!  I got it for $350 on sale!  Yikes!  It typically costs $450-550!  Anyway, I am on day 2 and am loving it so far.  My 4b/4c hair is super silky.  You have to wear it stick straight for the 1st 4 days.  I can't wait to wash it and do a roller set.  Hope this helps.  If you find a really good, more affordable spot elsewhere in the DMV, please let me know.


----------



## brownbean96

Thank you for your thorough research. Please post back if/when you try it. 





lilikoi said:


> LOL sheba1 and sipp100 : You're both so bad! All that rationalizing! LOL
> 
> I've been quietly researching J u v e x i n for a while.
> 
> J u v e x i n is nothing more than a gimmicky name their "proprietary" keratin additive. They claim that is not as highly hydrolyzed as the keratin used in other brands (that is, the protein pieces are larger) which they claim makes it more effective, yadda, yadda. I get really testy with marketing hype. HOWEVER, what piqued my interest in the product was:
> 
> the ingredients list: keratin (J u v e x i n, whatever) is listed high at the top, implying a higher concentration than I usually see in other similar  products.
> the strawberry "flavored" formula has actual strawberry extract (call me silly, but this meant a lot to me )
> They are honest enough to list "formaldehyde" as an ingredient, unlike a other brands ([email protected]@ir, C [email protected], etc) that like to pretend the formaldehyde isn't there...
> I had used their old 4% formula and liked it--made my hair (natural portions, while I was still transitioning) manageable, and transformed 4a coils into almost 3c-ish curls.
> 
> SO, long story short: I have just a few ounces of [email protected]@ir left, and while I was considering trying C [email protected], I'm now SERIOUSLY considering getting this. Will keep you guys posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. --RANT ALERT--I'm distorting the names of products because I'm mad at these companies! Talk about market-driven price hiking. Our collective demand for these products has made them so greedy ("let's see how much they're willing to pay") Really, the costs are surreal for a product that doesn't use expensive ingredients--formaldehyde is dirt cheap, keratin, not so expensive either... So, there, I'm not promoting them for free. The only way I justify (to myself) buying them is that getting the treatment at a salon is even more expensive, and in the end, by doing it myself I'm spending less money on hair than when I was relaxed. --RANT OVER-- (sorry)
> 
> P.P.S. fabulosity, can you provide a link to the video you saw? Or at least the name of the program/station so I can google it? TIA


----------



## Dove56

mstar said:


> Hey Fab, I am liking the Pureology Hydrate shampoo.  I don't love it yet (don't think it was worth $30), but it might grow on me.
> 
> Right now, I'm all about the *Living Proof No Frizz* line...this stuff is the best! The No frizz treatment takes the place of a blow-dry cream, flat iron spray, and serum...it leaves my hair looking better than when I used all those steps. I love that it gives amazing results whether you're wearing your hair straight or curly.
> 
> I just got samples of the No Frizz shampoo and conditioner, which are both sulfate, salt, and silicone free. Loving them so far.
> 
> Browsing Folica.com last week, I noticed that Global contains Juvexin. It comes in the 3 strengths you mentioned. I might try the Curly strength for my mom. She wants to keep her curls, and I need her treatment to last longer than my MTA, since she lives in a different state, and I only see her twice a year.


 
Mstar, 

Thank you for your review on *Living Proof No Frizz products*.  I purchased these products today! I am going to wash the QOD MAX out of my hair (did it last week) and do my hair with the *Straight Making Cream for Thick to Coarse *hair and with the leave-in.  I will post photos tomorrow! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Dak

Uh oh.  A new product?    Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sheba1

Dak said:


> Uh oh.  A new product?    Thanks for the heads up.


 
Dak  hey lady!!  Good to see you!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey girls!!!
VeeJee (that's gonna be your name forever to me!) Thanks for the compliments..

lilikoi .. It was on "Hello Atlanta or Good day Atlanta".. one of those shows.. it was a weekday when I was home sick that I saw it...

It's not horribly expensive.. who am I kidding.. yes it is... IF I'd bought it.. I'd get the middle one.. 

But I feel guilty with so much "the one that I don't speak of"...


----------



## dany06

Im seriously thinking about just using BKT on my new growth only. Im finally starting to get my texlaxed curls back. Its been 3 1/2 months and my texlaxed hair hasnt fully reverted back yet. I guess it is true that it does take 6 to 9 months for it to fully wear off. The curls are starting to make improvements even though its not even close to  its original  curl potential. The section that I did recently in the front has my  new growth looking awesome, but my texlaxed ends are limp and straight. I think that only doing the new growth will give me the look that I am going for while transitioning. I want to be able to do wash goes now before I do the chop and deal with ssks. Im sick of having to truly style my hair in order for it to look decent after washing. If I dont set it or straighten it then it looks like crap.

Here are some pictures of what my hair looks like dry with nothing on it but a little left in conditioner. As you can see my ends are starting to curl up instead of being straight. The only problem is that my natural hair doesnt want to curl with it. When my hair is wet my roots look good, but once dry they look fluffy and straightish. I already know they wont curl on their own until I cut off the relaxed ends. Well, I wont be doing that any time soon.  I even tried doing a comb coil on one section and it didnt do anything, but unfurl.So d you guys think doing the new growth only will work? Also, do you feel that doing only the new growth plus a little overlap will mess up my hair?


----------



## lilikoi

dany06 said:


> Im seriously thinking about just using BKT on my new growth only.



I think that's a good idea. Remember that the name of the treatment in portuguese is "escova _progressiva_" or "progressive brush" (or blow-dry, if you will) implying that the results are cumulative, thus the hair gets straighter with each successive treatment. 

I found this out the hard way: I was min-chopping my relaxed ends regularly and kept clipping/trimming straightish ends around my nape, until I realized that it was not relaxed but "overprocessed" (for my taste) BKT'd hair! Yes, it can happen! That area of my head is fine and silky 4a so it straightens easily. This is true also for the rest of my head: the ends are a looser texture that the roots and middle of the hair strand. 

Doing the roots only makes perfect sense. I keep meaning to do it but I find it hard to stop myself from flat ironing the ends of my hair, too. I'm weak.

Just make sure to apply the product a little past the roots _and_ past the area you plan to treat, to avoid heat damage.

P.S. Your hair looks great!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Whooooa!

I thought you weren't supposed to use it so close to the scalp...It says apply it about 1/2 inch or more....? I can understand needing it to "soften the new growth but IDK....

Anyhoo I used the Coco's Keratin Treatment. It has formaldehyde, and it will last me 6 months on my natural hair...so far so good! Its day 2 so no washing for a few more days...I am still going to work out, my friend who did my hair last night says hers wore off after 6 months, and she is on her second treatment. She's been natural almost a year....She said I can work out but don't overdo it.....

The kit was like 89.00 (includes shipping and handling)....It only is for 1 application though.....It comes with 1 application, a clarifying shampoo, moisturizing shampoo, and conditioner...Its almost what we call a trial size.....it also smells like chocolate....My only rant is the smell after blow drying....Must be in a ventilated room.....I am having it washed/conditioned, then professionally blown out & pressed on day 4 for my 30th birthday....I am so excited! PM me if you want the info.....


----------



## diadall

I got a Keratin treatment about a month ago.  My hair feels greasy and its flat.  I don't think I will get another.  I miss my big hair.  Any idea how long it takes to "wear off?"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

^^^^
diadall:
I was told the ones with formaldehyde takes over 3 months...the ones without takes about 6-8 weeks...Which one did you use? Did you have a 4-day processing time? Did you use shampoos and conditioners especially for hair with the Keratin Treatment? are you relaxed? Natural?

I guess some people love it, others hate it...Maybe Sheba1 can weigh in...


----------



## sheba1

diadall said:


> I got a Keratin treatment about a month ago.  My hair feels greasy and its flat.  I don't think I will get another.  I miss my big hair.  Any idea how long it takes to "wear off?"



Hey there diadall I'm sorry to hear it hasn't been working for you.  You can strip it with sulfate poos.  Check out the next two vids to see how quickly this young lady was able to strip it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqYLh8Rhsw&feature=related



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> ^^^^
> diadall:
> I was told the ones with formaldehyde takes over 3 months...the ones without takes about 6-8 weeks...Which one did you use? Did you have a 4-day processing time? Did you use shampoos and conditioners especially for hair with the Keratin Treatment? are you relaxed? Natural?
> 
> I guess some people love it, others hate it...Maybe Sheba1 can weigh in...



Yeah, I've noticed there is really no fine line with BKT.  I'm glad you're enjoying your hair, naturalgyrl5199.


----------



## mstar

Dove56 said:


> Mstar,
> 
> Thank you for your review on *Living Proof No Frizz products*.  I purchased these products today! I am going to wash the QOD MAX out of my hair (did it last week) and do my hair with the *Straight Making Cream for Thick to Coarse *hair and with the leave-in.  I will post photos tomorrow! I can't wait to try it!


Ooh, I can't wait to hear how you like them!

I use the Wave Shaping/Curl Defining formula, even though I wear my hair straight. I read on their website that "ethnic"  hair should always use the Curl Defining formula, because it contains extra conditioning. I haven't tried the Straight Making formula yet, but I will.





dany06 said:


> Im seriously thinking about just using BKT on my new growth only. Im finally starting to get my texlaxed curls back. Its been 3 1/2 months and my texlaxed hair hasnt fully reverted back yet. I guess it is true that it does take 6 to 9 months for it to fully wear off. The curls are starting to make improvements even though its not even close to  its original  curl potential. The section that I did recently in the front has my  new growth looking awesome, but my texlaxed ends are limp and straight. I think that only doing the new growth will give me the look that I am going for while transitioning. I want to be able to do wash goes now before I do the chop and deal with ssks. Im sick of having to truly style my hair in order for it to look decent after washing. If I dont set it or straighten it then it looks like crap.
> 
> Here are some pictures of what my hair looks like dry with nothing on it but a little left in conditioner. As you can see my ends are starting to curl up instead of being straight. The only problem is that my natural hair doesnt want to curl with it. When my hair is wet my roots look good, but once dry they look fluffy and straightish. I already know they wont curl on their own until I cut off the relaxed ends. Well, I wont be doing that any time soon.  I even tried doing a comb coil on one section and it didnt do anything, but unfurl.So d you guys think doing the new growth only will work? Also, do you feel that doing only the new growth plus a little overlap will mess up my hair?


Your hair is pretty, @dany.  Maybe try doing traditional transition styles like braidouts and twistouts, to get uniform curls throughout your hair? 





diadall said:


> I got a Keratin treatment about a month ago.  My hair feels greasy and its flat.  I don't think I will get another.  I miss my big hair.  Any idea how long it takes to "wear off?"


Try the sulfate poos like Sheba suggested. Also add a little salt to your conditioner. It's good for your hair, and will help the BKT wear off even faster.


----------



## mstar

Well, I ended up getting an unexpected BKT touchup on Thursday, this time with Marcia Teixeira Chocolate (I usually use Advanced.)

I went into the BSS looking for developer to mix with my pre-BKT clarifying shampoo, but the hairstylist there told me that I would ruin my hair by putting straight peroxide on it before the BKT. We started talking, and she suggested the Chocolate for my hair type, instead of the Advanced. So I asked her to do my touch up for me the next day.

It looks good so far.  Chocolate has a 3-day wait time, but my hair is straight and shiny, and is blending beautifully with my weave. The MT Advanced always looked awful during the wait period...dry, dull, and stiff.

The only time I've ever had any problems with BKT was after my first treatment, when the stylist used developer on my virgin hair. I ended up trimming almost 2 inches.  Gina has me thinking that it was the developer that damaged my hair. 

The stylist is a Mexican girl named Gina, and her prices are reasonable (and she's a total sweetheart). So she is another option for ladies in West LA looking for a BKT stylist. Gina only uses the Marcia Teixeira brand.


----------



## Dove56

Mstar, 

I read that Living Proof is compatible with Keratin Treatments on the Sephora website. I bought the trial kit after watching the "How to Use" instructional video on the Living Proof website. I hope this turns out well lol! Here is the link:

Living proof. | How To Use No Frizz


----------



## diadall

Thanks for all the advice about my flat and greasy hair.  I got the treatment where I could not get my hair wet for 4 days.


----------



## blksndrlla

mstar said:


> Well, I ended up getting an unexpected BKT touchup on Thursday, this time with Marcia Teixeira Chocolate (I usually use Advanced.)
> 
> *the hairstylist there told me that I would ruin my hair by putting straight peroxide on it before the BKT*.
> 
> *The only time I've ever had any problems with BKT was after my first treatment, when the stylist used developer on my virgin hair. I ended up trimming almost 2 inches.  Gina has me thinking that it was the developer that damaged my hair. *


 
I am glad I popped in and read this! I just bought some developer from Sally's! I would have CRIED if I did my BKT first, had damage and then read this.

I have read about 80% of this thread and will be attempting my first BKT this week...if time permits. I will be using QOD Gold. I won't be using the full heat, as I don't have a flat iron that goes that high. I only have the original CHI and SO isn't hearing me and how much I NEED the Hana Elite. However, I saw results in this thread that didn't seem to require that high of heat so...fingers crossed! I was always transitioning with the desire to be a straight natural...well, this isn't exactly natural, but I will take it!

The only thing that has me scared is combing my hair after clarifying without and thing on it...but we will see...

I am thinking I will co-wash to detangle...put in sections...then clarify....keep in sections...band it...then light blow-dry and proceed per instructions.

Thank you to everyone who contributed to all 3700 posts of this thread!


----------



## sheba1

I'm glad you saw what you needed, blksndrlla  Good luck with the treatment.  About the naked blow dry, a lot of us skip that step.  I've never done my blow dry on naked hair.  And when I put the treatment on it to comb through (towel dried hair) I do it section by section so it's like a regular detangling sessiong with the BKT acting as the conditioner.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey guys... I got a "dumb" question.. 
I am thinking about investing in another steamer... 
I know it shouldn't matter.. but do you think the steam will start to wear the keratin down? On my previously texlaxed hair (which is straight when wet..) I'm not worried about.. but on this 19 months natural hair.. I don't want to be just steaming it off... 

What say the BKT gals?


----------



## thov

hoi said:


> Hi.  Most of the dominican shops in silver spring do them.  I have not had good experiences w/their standard blow dry/rollerset/flat iron technique in the past.  They used too much heat and it left my hair dry and brittle, so I def wasn't going to trust them to do a BKT.  I went to the Ted Gibson salon.  If you are not familiar, it is uber high end and was on Housewives of DC.  I don't condone that show, but I have a frieind recommended her AA stylist to me.  Her name is Tiffany.  She is beyond professional and great!  I went for a consultation initially and she was very patient, answering my 50mil questions!  I got it for $350 on sale!  Yikes!  It typically costs $450-550!  Anyway, I am on day 2 and am loving it so far.  My 4b/4c hair is super silky.  You have to wear it stick straight for the 1st 4 days.  I can't wait to wash it and do a roller set.  Hope this helps.  If you find a really good, more affordable spot elsewhere in the DMV, please let me know.


 
Thank very much for responding to my question.  How do you like hour hair since the washout?  My cousin in NYC is going to hook me up with the stylist that does her bkt.  I can't wait because her and her dh hair is gorgeous.  I won't be able to go to NYC until the begnning of Oct, but I will keep you posted.  I'm still going to look for someone closer to the DMV


----------



## crr0121

After a couple weeks of researching, reading reviews and looking at results, I did it!!! I did my first bkt on natural 3c/4a non-damaged hair. I ordered QOD Max (wanted the Gold but the price was too much for just a sample). I ordered a 4oz sample with the shampoo from keratintoday/keratin4u on ebay for $30. I didn't think I would post up here so I took pics kinda late in the game. I ordered on Friday and got it today (Tuesday) at about 3pm. I ran to the house  and washed with the clarifying shampoo twice.  I braided my hair in five sections, detangled, then blowdried each section without a comb or diffuser, just pulled lightly and blowdried. It dried very quickly, literally a minute for each section. rebraided each section, got all my supplies (color bowl, applicator brush, gloves, treatment, and a fine tooth comb) and went to the porch. I don't like opening house windows and letting in bugs, plus I have a 5 month old and didn't want the fumes in the house. I applied the treatment, smoothed it thru for a few minutes, then blowdried again. Even tho I was outside, the fumes did make my eyes water for a bit, I just turned my head and pulled my hair back out of my face till the irritation went away. This is getting long...so I flat ironed in small sections with my Croc infrared on 430 degrees. When I was done with the first section I was amazed and excited. Asian Straight, silky, soft hair. The whole process took from 4pm to 7pm with a couple 2 min breaks.....WOW. WAS going to try to post pics but I see that we can't for now. If I get in the mood I might upload them to Myspace or something and then post the link, but I don't have fotki or anything so....Sorry ladies, I was really excited and ready to post pics, I hate posting without pics...lame. So I hope Nikos finishes this update thing soon. 

P.S. I finally reached APL!!


----------



## sheba1

Oh wow, Crr, I wanna see!!!  Post them to my fotki in a new folder for the short term and then we can post a link.  We can delete them off the site after Niko gets this update straight.  What do you say?  PM me for my sign in and I'll send it right on over.


----------



## mstar

Dove56 said:


> Mstar,
> 
> I read that Living Proof is compatible with Keratin Treatments on the Sephora website. I bought the trial kit after watching the "How to Use" instructional video on the Living Proof website. I hope this turns out well lol! Here is the link:
> 
> Living proof. | How To Use No Frizz


Thanks for the links! No Frizz is *definitely* compatible with BKT, and I find that it enhances the results. Have you tried yours yet? Did you like it? 




blksndrlla said:


> I am glad I popped in and read this! I just bought some developer from Sally's! I would have CRIED if I did my BKT first, had damage and then read this.
> 
> I have read about 80% of this thread and will be attempting my first BKT this week...if time permits. I will be using QOD Gold. I won't be using the full heat, as I don't have a flat iron that goes that high. I only have the original CHI and SO isn't hearing me and how much I NEED the Hana Elite. However, I saw results in this thread that didn't seem to require that high of heat so...fingers crossed! I was always transitioning with the desire to be a straight natural...well, this isn't exactly natural, but I will take it!
> 
> The only thing that has me scared is combing my hair after clarifying without and thing on it...but we will see...
> 
> I am thinking I will co-wash to detangle...put in sections...then clarify....keep in sections...band it...then light blow-dry and proceed per instructions.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who contributed to all 3700 posts of this thread!


Well, I understand why they use the developer. They say BKT works best on damaged hair, because the keratin can penetrate better. My virgin hair had great porosity and the cuticle was intact, so the BKT would not have penetrated as well without the developer. This is why they say that the treatment doesn't take very well on virgin Type 4 hair.

I think the problem occurred because my hair is also baby-fine, and that peroxide was probably too strong for it. If you have thicker hair, the developer might not be a problem. Several ladies here use it.

Btw, Gina had a novel solution for this problem. Instead of using developer, she sat me under the steamer for 10-15 minutes after the clarifying shampoo. She said this would open up my cuticle for the BKT to take better, while moisturizing my hair at the same time. I think it's a great idea...you might want to try it.


----------



## mstar

I am going to return my Pureology shampoo. My new stylist warned me not to use that brand, and so did my original BKT stylist. They were both repeating the instructions they'd been given by the Marcia Teixeira rep who trained them. Marcia Teixeira specifically advises not to use Pureology shampoo...they say that the product will strip BKT because it actually contains sulfates. I don't know if this is true, but when two people tell me the same thing, I'm inclined to listen. I wasn't in love with the Pureology anyways. 

I rinsed my MT Chocolate out on Tuesday, and it looks great. My hair is ultra-soft, super-shiny, and it feels strong. The Chocolate got my hair just as straight as the Advanced formula, and it left my hair feeling much silkier (I think Chocolate is a more conditioning formula). If it actually ends up lasting twice as long as Advanced, then I will switch to this formula permanently. The Advanced was wearing off too quickly.

I love the feeling of freshly BKT'd hair.


----------



## Nia430

Did anyone find any pricing or where to purchse Juvexin? Im considering getting back into the Bkt game.


----------



## crr0121

Here are my QOD Max BKT results...

QOD Max BKT Results album | Sheba1 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

Thanks to Sheba1 for letting me borrow her space so you all could see 

btw, since QOD Max gave such good results, I'm glad I didn't spend the extra money for the Gold, and I don't even want to try the Gold now. I'm sure it's good too but if I get  the same results for less (I can't imagine any better results) I'm not paying for gold I can't see and wear.


----------



## Love Always

crr0121, your results are very pretty!  Ladies, I found another shampoo for the treatment:  






Just in case you can't see it that well it's called Attibeaute Pearl Keratin Moisture Shampoo and can bought on Amazon.  

Amazon.com: Attibeaute Pearl Keratin Moisture Shampoo (Dry & Damaged Hair Type) 10.1fl.oz./300ml: Beauty

The stylist that did my BKT recommended this for my sister because she will be getting the treatment next month and I'm going to get my second treatment in the next two weeks.  I'm going to order this shampoo and see how well it works on my BKT treated hair.


----------



## sheba1

crr0121 said:


> Here are my QOD Max BKT results...
> 
> QOD Max BKT Results album | Sheba1 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
> 
> Thanks to Sheba1 for letting me borrow her space so you all could see
> 
> btw, since QOD Max gave such good results, I'm glad I didn't spend the extra money for the Gold, and I don't even want to try the Gold now. I'm sure it's good too but if I get  the same results for less (I can't imagine any better results) I'm not paying for gold I can't see and wear.


 
OMG :notworthy

Your natural hair 
Your BKT blowdried hair 
Your flat ironed with BKT still in 

Just wow....


----------



## lilikoi

mstar said:


> The Chocolate got my hair just as straight as the Advanced formula, and it left my hair feeling much silkier (I think Chocolate is a more conditioning formula). If it actually ends up lasting twice as long as Advanced, then I will switch to this formula permanently. The Advanced was wearing off too quickly.


 
I think the reason you got better results (straightness) is that this is not a first BKT (is it your second?). Remember, the results are incremental. Just a thought.


----------



## mstar

lilikoi said:


> I think the reason you got better results (straightness) is that this is not a first BKT (is it your second?). Remember, the results are incremental. Just a thought.


This is my fifth BKT, and the third formula that I've tried.

The MT Chocolate is, as I said before, a more conditioning formula. My treatment was also done by a professional this time, and she was able to get my hair straighter than I ever could. 

I'm generally pretty good at being able to discern why a particular product works or doesn't work. In the past, I've been able to attribute better results to the cumulative effect, but this time it's something altogether different. I prefer the conditioning of the Chocolate formula, plus it is made for kinkier hair like mine. I can't wait to see how long it lasts!

ETA: I've done my whole head twice. I did the leave-out section of my weave an additional 3 times, with varying results.


----------



## lilikoi

mstar said:


> T In the past, I've been able to attribute better results to the cumulative effect, but this time it's something altogether different. I prefer the conditioning of the Chocolate formula, plus it is made for kinkier hair like mine. I can't wait to see how long it lasts!



Does anybody have a list of ingredients of the two different MT versions? It would be interesting to see which components are responsible for the difference in results.

I'm glad you got good results. A good BKT is a beautiful thing...

P.S. Pictures?


----------



## sunbubbles

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey guys... I got a "dumb" question..
> I am thinking about investing in another steamer...
> I know it shouldn't matter.. but do you think the steam will start to wear the keratin down? On my previously texlaxed hair (which is straight when wet..) I'm not worried about.. but on this 19 months natural hair.. I don't want to be just steaming it off...
> 
> What say the BKT gals?


 
I was just wondering this also! I just received my steamer the other day, and used it for the 1st time (in love!!) ALSO, I received my Softliss today (can u tell Ive been doing alot of ordering online!!? *hee hee*) and I was planning on doing it tonight. 

Can anybody else chime in about if its ok to use the steamer while I have my BKT. I had planned on steaming my way thru winter!!!


----------



## crr0121

Love Always said:


> crr0121, your results are very pretty!  Ladies, I found another shampoo for the treatment:


 


sheba1 said:


> OMG :notworthy
> 
> Your natural hair
> Your BKT blowdried hair
> Your flat ironed with BKT still in
> 
> Just wow....



Lol Sheba1. Thank you both very much, I can barely believe this is MY hair. I  over Pinkskates BKT pic, never thought it would be me with manageable, silky straight hair. If this smoothness lasts thru the first wash I'll truly be amazed. I'm glad I don't feel any residue or anything cuz I wanna keep it this straight for longer than the 3 days. Are there any drawbacks to leaving the bkt in longer than recommended? I think I'll wash on 5th day instead due to some events coming up. Btw, the wind was blowing like crazy here in TX today and the humidity was horrid yesterday and my hair has not poofed one bit. Even with a relaxer (back in the day) my hair never behaved so well. I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

Tip:

Use a spray bottle to apply the BKT solution to the sections.  Quicker, less messy.  There are brands in spray bottles now.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

crr0121

Fiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyaaaaa!


----------



## foxee

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Tip:
> 
> Use a spray bottle to apply the BKT solution to the sections.  Quicker, less messy.  There are brands in spray bottles now.


 
This will prevent me from being so heavy handed.  Last weekend I BKT'd with Encanto for the 3rd time.  I applied way too much with a tinting brush and nearly choked to death!  Anyway, thanks for the tip!


----------



## sheba1

sipp100 said:


> crr0121
> 
> Fiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyaaaaa!


 
........


----------



## sunbubbles

WOW! Quickie Update! Ive been working on my BKT since 7:30 this morning! (Its now 10:35) That doesnt suprise me though because my hair is STUPID dense! Im using softliss, and I just finished 1/4 of my hair............... (I didnt stutter! I said 1/4!!) Im obviously going slow. One thing I did notice so far is that even though my hair is not shiny with the softliss, its MEGA soft. Its STILL puffy tho!! erplexed
Oh well I guess I should quit stalling and get back to attacking this head. I just needed a beak.*sigh* its gonna be a long day.
Ill be back later with my wash out results. Im interested loosening up my kink, moreso than having stick straight hair. I know I probably wont acheive my full expectations until the 2nd or 3rd application.

ETA: My hair is 4B "Motherland" Natural


----------



## lilikoi

sunbubbles said:


> One thing I did notice so far is that even though my hair is not shiny with the softliss, its MEGA soft. Its STILL puffy tho!! erplexed


 
What temperature are you using? and how many passes? The puffiness might mean you need to adjust your technique: higher temp, more passes, or thinner section (or all of the above!).

Good luck with the rest of the process. And please post pics of your results!


----------



## sheba1

How did your hair turn out, Sunbubbles?  My hair is usually pretty puffy and somewhat stiff with BKT in, also.  But much silkier and straighter when I straighten my hair once the product is out.


----------



## sheba1

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Tip:
> 
> Use a spray bottle to apply the BKT solution to the sections.  Quicker, less messy.  There are brands in spray bottles now.





foxee said:


> This will prevent me from being so heavy handed.  Last weekend I BKT'd with Encanto for the 3rd time.  I applied way too much with a tinting brush and nearly choked to death!  Anyway, thanks for the tip!


 
Volver_Alma_Gitana and foxee  any idea how we might dilute the product to be able to use a spray bottle?  Have you tried it this way?  I'm interested in the ease of application that might come with a spray BKT application.


----------



## sheba1

Hey, so you guys know Brittany doesn't BKT anymore?




sheba1 said:


> Wow, I've been looking at her other videos and realized that she doesn't BKT any more.  She feels that the plus of BKT is the gradual heat training that happens with continued BKTs which, of course you can do without BKT.
> 
> Here is a vid that shows some of her views: YouTube - Heat Training - The Only Natural Relaxer


----------



## sunbubbles

Hey Ladies! So I finished my BKT yesterday at 3:30pm on the dot! (A total of 8hrs) I'm not suprised that it took me that long. I lost a huge fistful of hair, but I suppose that's mostly my fault since I haven't fully detangled my hair in almost 6 mths!!! (Tsk tsk, I know) My Review is below, Ill add pics later on today!

BKT PRODUCT: Softliss Morango

APPLICATION TIME: 8 hrs (7:30am-3:30pm)

HAIR BACKGROUND: 4B (1 small patch of 4A in the back) Natural, Spongy, Medium-Fine, APL
I love my natural hair, but the longer it gets, the more difficult it is to do simple things, like put in chunky braids. Lol. I, definitely ready for a change, so at this point I don't particularly care if it makes it straight or not. Ill probably be BKT'ing and bunning to my hair goals.

REVIEW: So, I clarified my hair the night before, banded it and let it airdry over night (instead of the 1st blowdry). Maybe this was part of the reason I lost hair (my hair was still in a giant knot even tho I banded it). I put my hair in 4 quarters, and worked on 1 section at a time. By the time I went to the 2nd quarter, I could immediately tell, that I had applied too much BKT on the 1st quarter (it started to swell not too long after I flatironed.) But the 2nd quarter was much smoother. My eyes burned when I was applying the BKT to the front sections of my hair, but they didn't burn when I flat ironed. After I had finished my hair was still poofy as usual. BUT............. The softness was unreal. I could definitely notice a difference, from the 1st flatiron alone. I had to run some errands, so I didn't end up washing out until 5 pm. 

CONCLUSION: I'm sold!!! NO, My hair is not straight (by any means), NO my hair is not curly (but it isn't by nature), NO my initial flatiron session was not straight), BUT I LOVED IT WHEN I WASHED IT OUT!!!! My hair looks like an old braid out. LOL, or kinda like hair that's been stretched. That's EXACTLY what I wanted. I plan on doing another treatment on Monday.(in 2 days) I know it'll take a few application before I'm completely satisfied. It was so EASY to put my hair in a puff this morning. And its SO soft. I copied SHEBA1 and used some Aussie Moist for my puff. So since I'm pretty happy with my 1st application, I know ill be even happier with my 2nd application, Ill like it even better, because each application gets better right???


----------



## sheba1

Woohooooo!!!  sunbubbles, I'm so very happy your BKT application was a SUCCESS!!!! 

I can't believe you have so much hair that it took sooooo long!  But you made it through.  Go girl!  And without any help, to boot!  You are the woman 

How do you like the Aussie moist?  If I want a lot of hold I'll use a clear gel on top of that, but I always have my aussie in there first.  I experimented with some other products for my wash n go when I started back to WGOs this summer.  Why oh why did I do that?  It's ok, I found my way back to my staple wash n go product, once again. 

I'm so happy for you, once again.  Enjoy your hair.  Can't wait to see ics: later.


----------



## foxee

sheba1 said:


> Volver_Alma_Gitana and foxee  any idea how we might dilute the product to be able to use a spray bottle?  Have you tried it this way?  I'm interested in the ease of application that might come with a spray BKT application.


 
The brand I use (Encanto) is sort of watery so I think this will work perfectly. However other brands can be pretty creamy (like DH).  I'd love to know the answer as well.  I wonder if it's safe to add a small amount of water to BKT?


----------



## MarieB

I did a new BKT with the last of my Global on Tuesday, and it was the fastest I have ever made it through the whole process (amazing how much I can get done when the house is empty). I think it took me a total of maybe 3 hours as opposed to the usual 4 or 5, with several breaks in between (my flat iron goes to 450, but it will shut off after a while at that temp, so I have a built-in automatic break schedule). Sorry no pics right now because I'm on a boat, but I can't wait until I can wash and see how I did. Right now (Day 4) it's looking decidedly plasticky (is that a word? Spellcheck says it isn't, but it also tells me that I'm misspelling my own last name). I will try to get pics next week, just because I haven't posted any in such a long time.


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies just a quick question do any of you use a hot comb before using a flat iron. I did this last week when I did my BKT and it allowed me to flat iron much more easily and left with me with shinier blinging hair.


----------



## crr0121

Ok, so the attachment button is working for me again, YAY!!! So I'll go ahead and post BKT results here. First pic is previous straight hair, second is natural hair airdried and fingerstyled w/ he ltr leave in, third is blowdried section of bkt, fourth and on is bkt results after flat ironing. Thanks again @sheba1 for letting me borrow your space. Also, I went ahead and washed yesterday, didn't wait the extra days, and I loved my natural waves now. The texture has definitely been loosened and elongated. I still went ahead and flat ironed it though and it's still silky straight. I have pics of all that too but they're not on the computer and I'm too tired to hook up the camera so those pics will come soon though. But I am still *very *satisfied with bkt.

p.s. I *finally *figured out the "mention" button, I'm a little behind sometimes


----------



## sunbubbles

Hey Ladies I updated my Fotki with my BKT results. Im in LUUURRRRVVEEE!!! I think I just found my new best friend! LOL

Sheba, I LOVE the aussie moist! It leaves my hair so soft!, and I responded to ur PM.

So ladies, did anyone figure out if its safe to do the steam treaments, or if that'll wear the BKT off faster????


----------



## Rei

So a little while ago I tried DH (purchased from lilikoi, thank you!). As I complained about in another thread, it did not make my hair straight, but that might have been just my technique. I had all but given it up when I washed my hair, braided like I usually do, and then took it out to do twists. Now usually for my supershrinky 4b hair, I have to braid after I wash to stretch, then I wear twists for a couple of days to get a really stretched twistout. This time  I had a decently stretched (lol for my hair, it never goes past this point despite the fact that my hair is APL) braid/twistout right after airdrying! I was so pleased that I didn't have to stretch for forever and a day just so it doesn't shrink up into a fro.  So even if I didn't get the silky shiny results like the rest of you girls, I'm still happy with the reduction in detangling and work.


----------



## nissi

Hi ladies!

Well, I am here to report a BKT success story, courtesy of the gracious sipp100 , who turned me on to the Keratina!  She kindly sent me a 1.5 oz sample to take care of a section of hair, but because my hair is only approaching APL, I was able to cover the entire head! 

Looking at these pictures and after all the blowdrying (sorry for the quality, Blackberry bites!), I realized I was completely in denial about how trashed I have let my hair become! But the protective qualities of the BKT is what I was after, and it definitely kicked in, especially on my ends! Like night and day even though I definitely have to trim eventually! 

My hair is so straight compared to the usual with my Linange perm!  Sipp just like I told you, I couldn't get into the church door good before the folks were asking me what I did!  The results compared to my hairdresser from my hometown who always gets me compliments due to her insane amount of heat she has to use! But now I can do it myself and not worry about heat damage!

My hair is soooo soft! Like luscious thickish soft! And stronger! When I run my fingers through my hair, no snags and popping! It actually feels coated -- in a good way! Like sealed and protected! I think I can transition out of relaxers with this!

Cons:
- The fumes! It is truly not a game! When I was applying it on the blowdried hair, my eyes were eventually burning by the time I finished! Next time: googles!  Also, the fumes in my throat! Whooo!
- Sipp warned me to use gloves if my skin was sensitive, but I was so excited I ripped the gloves off and started working! Uh, next time will be another matter! Whatever form of aldehyde they do use made my fingers a tad numb (felt pickled) when I was finished!  
- During applications, a little bit hit my scalp, which sipp strongly cautioned me against, and I see why!
- The day after, neck and face were a little itchy due to my sensitive skin....
- Non chemical related: The irritation of finding ways to keep the hair straight and in place for 3 days! And also off my neck!

So without further ado, the pics!

Wet hair (looked drunk, it was late):





Blowdried (whoo, ends look wrecked!)_





Finished!





Better View:





Compare straightness to Linange perm from 7/15:





Length Check (inching up to APL!):






That's all folks! So in a nutshell, I love this stuff, but on the hunt for something with less fumes/chemicals that my sensitive skin can tolerate.  Feedback requested sheba1 and the rest of the BKT veterans at your convenience! HHG!


----------



## sunbubbles

Ok I have officially decided to texlax my hair. Can anyone tell me how long I should wait b4 I texlax?? Should I wait until the BKT wears off? I just did my 2nd one 2 days ago. It would be a virgin texlax (Im 100% natural)
Im wondering if I should just wait because since my hair would be stretched out from the BKT, wouldnt it be hard to guage exactly what my "texlaxed" hair W/O the BKT would look like?? Or does it really not matter? (because I plan on BKTING from here on out) ???? Help please


----------



## lilikoi

sunbubbles said:


> Im wondering if I should just wait because since my hair would be stretched out from the BKT, wouldnt it be hard to guage exactly what my "texlaxed" hair W/O the BKT would look like?? Or does it really not matter? (because I plan on BKTING from here on out) ???? Help please


 

I can't advise you on when to do the texlax--I've haven't done any relaxers since I started to do BKT.

Just want to warn you that if you BKT over texlaxed hair it will get pretty much bone straight. If straightness is what you're after then it's no problem. But if you want to keep some texture I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## LadyPBC

Hello everyone I'm back (only on page 65 out of 187 so don't kill me for my comments or questions).  Before I was going to try the KeraSmooth but had second thoughts thanks to one of the posters.  Now I have an appt at a professional salon (with a pale skin) for the Global Keratin Treatment - I'm torn between 0% and 2% formaldehyde. I have a heat phobia so I'm a little nervous.  I'm natural with fairly healthy shoulder length (armpit when I stretch in some spots - yay me!).  

I henna and I'm going to do that this weekend.  The stylist said it is okay to do a day before if I want but definitely before because afterwards would strip the BKT.  My appointment is next Thurs.  She also said that she could apply the Global on wet hair - yay.  She uses the brush application method.  She likes the smell (chocolate). She flatirons on 450 degrees (eww) but explained that its becuz she is sealing in the keratin - know but eew.  Afterwards I will have to wait 2 days before I can wash.

I don't necessarily want straight hair, I would prefer wearing my coily texture, but I want a nice blowdry if I ever decide to do one, I'd like to reduce frizz and I want the strength the keratin offers.Just wondering if anyone has any helpful hints for me?  How should I prepare? I was thinking of asking her to wash in sections or should I just trust?  I was thinking about asking her to lower the temp to 430 degrees for the flatironing or should I just go with the flow. She recommends the 'after care' products in this upscale salon (of course) should I or just use a less expensive product that's acceptable for colored hair?  That's all for now - I welcome any and all (especially Global users) feedback, suggestions, recommendations, criticisms etc.  Of course Sheba1 I expect you to chime in.  Peace and blessings to you all!


----------



## JustKiya

Oh my gods, I'm finally DONE with this thread!!!  I've read all 3,740 posts, and I'm more convinced than ever that I want to BKT. 

Okay, first an introduction. I have fine, 100% virgin 4something hair - coils show up when I leave it alone, but I almost never do because the tangles and knots are SCARY. 
I've been growing for a little over 4 years, and just recently cut it back to a little below shoulder from APL. 
Honestly, I'm BORED with my hair. I'd like to wear it out and coily more, but with the knots and tangles, it's sooooo bad for my retention. 
I also wanna color my hair, which I did at the start of my hair journey, and I think that I know enough about my hair now to be able to do it healthily. 
I've also never used heat on my hair besides steam treatments. I was hennaing for a while, but I haven't done that in at least 6 months. 

Sooooo. After seeing Sheba's hair in another thread I started PM'ing her, and then decided to plunge into this thread, and after reading all the pro's and con's - I think I'm ready to take the plunge. The fact that I can use a KiyaFizzle to strip it if I totally hate it is a perk, too. 

I'm going to get the Izunami flat iron, lift and color at home (I'm very comfy with dying my own hair) - but I've no CLUE which BKT to get. 
Sheba uses Global 2%. AtlantaJJ suggested QOD Gold. The Coppola treatment caught my eye. Basically, I want something that takes me from my current 75-85% shrinkage to something closer to 45-60% without too many fumes, and preferably in a same day washout formula. I don't plan on wearing it straight at all - I just want it colored, strong, and with less dry shrinkage. 

ETA: Also, I don't use shampoo. I clean my hair with ayurvedic herbs (amla, shikaiki, fo-ti) mixed in with conditioner. Based on what I've read, using these might strip it off faster? If so, any suggestions for a GENTLE shampoo that I can use, or could I continue to mainly co-wash and shampoo infrequently? 

So, ladies - brand suggestions? Price isn't a huge issue but I do need a brand that I don't need a license to buy. I'm also pretty comfy with TOTALLY messing my hair up and having to cut and start over. 

Thanks for any help/suggestions/recommendations/words of wisdom.

K.


----------



## blackbarbietea

Does Bkt help retain length better??


----------



## lilikoi

*My GLOB BKT results, PART 1*

OK ladies, I received my GLOB BKT (G L O B A L keratin with J U V E X I N ), tried it and LOVED IT!!!!

My background: This is my BKT #8? (I really haven't kept good track) in about a year. My hair is 4a fine to med silky to cottony around the perimeter and 4b coarse, wiry on the front/crown. I've been transitioning with BKT and am now 100% relaxer free!

I used the “resistant” or “coarse” formula in strawberry. This has 4% formaldehyde. Anything less than that and my hair just laughs! As you’ll see in the pics, I’m nowhere near loosing all my texture after all these treatments. 

I have a ton of pictures to share so I’m dividing this post into four parts.

Here’s PART 1:

*The Process*

Flat iron set @375-410 for the most part. Did the coarse seaction at 450.























 Ended up using twice this amount.











It felt sticky, coated, rough and STIFF after the blowdry...













Final results











But the best is yet to come...(give me a few minutes)

(TO BE CONTINUED)


----------



## lilikoi

*My GLOB BKT results, PART 2*


So this is where I started feeling the love!

After I rinsed the product (two days later) I couldn't believe my eyes--I had bouncy, loose curls!! (except on my crown)

These are aftr rinsing, no shampoo

















The top of my head will not curl. No matter what. It looks more texlaxed than anything, but that's ok.













After shampoo, with conditioner left on








































At this point I was  a  very happy camper, but wait for the dry results...

(TO BE CONTINUED)


----------



## lilikoi

*My GLOB BKT results, PART 3*--Dry hair and the morning after...

Drying. Next pics show 50, 75, and 90% dry, respectively

















100% dry (I left the conditioner on)





I really tried not to disturb my hair while drying but you can tell I was playing in there 








The morning after, before styling...






Since I've overlapped treatments some areas are a bit overprocessed (straighter) and my hair looks sort of texlaxed when dry. This is not a bad thing for me. But thought some of you might want to know. I'm planning on avoiding the ends next time...












There's a few more pics coming up, Stay tuned...


----------



## lilikoi

*My GLOB BKT results, PART 4*--How I'm wearing my hair (because I'm boring...)

I combed to detangle, sprayed with water, applied a bit of my coconut/hemp oil mix, added a drop of Sebastian's Potion 9, and slicked it back into a mini-pony. Before this treatment, it would've taken literally 1/2 cup of ecostyler gel (clear) to slick my hair down. I was amazed by how easy this was...































So there's the story. Hope I didn't overdo it with the pictures!


----------



## JustKiya

Thanks for all the pictures!! Do you think the crown got so much straighter because of the different temps, or because of the different texture?


----------



## lilikoi

JustKiya said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!! Do you think the crown got so much straighter because of the different temps, or because of the different texture?


 
From the start (previous BKTs) the crown has reacted different than the rest of my hair, regardless of temperature or BKT brand. It's a texture thing. The strands are very flat, thick and strong. It really resembles thin wire (think slinky). BKTs only stretch it out, but it doesn't make it silky. The back of my head is very tightly coiled 4b, but rather silky texture, so it reacts differently. My 4a areas get super loose and can be dry bone straight (ponytail or rollers) without heat!

I'm a bit annoyed I don't have uniform texture because I wanted to wash and go without having to braid, curl, or pull back the front. But it's no biggie. I think it will be easier to handle the differences when it get longer. Besides, I'm planning on wearing mostly ponies, mini-buns. This hair needs to GROW!


----------



## sheba1

JustKiya said:


> Oh my gods, I'm finally DONE with this thread!!!  I've read all 3,740 posts, and I'm more convinced than ever that I want to BKT.



OMG, Kiya, I can't believe you read every single page!   You are a woman on a mission!



> Okay, first an introduction. I have fine, 100% virgin 4something hair - coils show up when I leave it alone, *but I almost never do because the tangles and knots are SCARY. *
> I've been growing for a little over 4 years, and just recently cut it back to a little below shoulder from APL.
> Honestly, I'm BORED with my hair. I'd like to wear it out and coily more, but with the knots and tangles, it's sooooo bad for my retention.
> I also wanna color my hair, which I did at the start of my hair journey, and I think that I know enough about my hair now to be able to do it healthily.
> I've also never used heat on my hair besides steam treatments. I was hennaing for a while, but I haven't done that in at least 6 months.



I know exactly what you mean!  I honestly never had all that bad of hair care practices and I was natural for 14 years or so when I found LHCF.  And I was barely SL   All the while I think it was the curly q's and single strand knots holding me back.  This is where BKT really shines for me.  I can cowash and wash n go daily and detangle my hair only once a week if I'm BKT'd down.  Sans BKT?  Oh forget about it.  My hair will tangle and knot and act a pure fool if I tried anything like that.



> Sooooo. After seeing Sheba's hair in another thread I started PM'ing her, and then decided to plunge into this thread, and after reading all the pro's and con's - I think I'm ready to take the plunge. *The fact that I can use a KiyaFizzle to strip it if I totally hate it is a perk, too.*


  I think this will be the perfect way to strip it, should you decide.




> I'm going to get the Izunami flat iron, lift and color at home (I'm very comfy with dying my own hair) - but I've no CLUE which BKT to get.
> Sheba uses Global 2%. AtlantaJJ suggested QOD Gold. The Coppola treatment caught my eye. Basically, I want something that takes me from my current 75-85% shrinkage to something closer to 45-60% without too many fumes, and preferably in a same day washout formula. I don't plan on wearing it straight at all - I just want it colored, strong, and with less dry shrinkage.



I'm not sure how much help I can be here.  I've only used Global and Dreamhair.  Of the two I prefer Global.  I love the way my hair looks and swangs with Dreamhair still in but it doesn't seem to give the protection or have the staying power that Global had.  

Also on the hunt for the one I'll use next so we're in the same boat here, I think.  I'm still open to trying the Rejuvenol, Lacio 1 day, QOD gold or Global with Juvexin   Yeah... as you can see I haven't quite narrowed it down 

I do know that as much as I love BKT I don't need it as much as I thought as long as I'm in my growth phase and keeping my hair protected (braided).  I will depend on it a lot more once I'm at goal, however, to keep my hair straight with roller sets and silk wraps and to avoid SSKs and tangles while I rock braid outs, twist outs, wash n gos and the like.  



> ETA: Also, I don't use shampoo. I clean my hair with ayurvedic herbs (amla, shikaiki, fo-ti) mixed in with conditioner. Based on what I've read, using these might strip it off faster? If so, any suggestions for a GENTLE shampoo that I can use, or could I continue to mainly co-wash and shampoo infrequently?



You know, Kiya, I gave up my ayurvedic tea rinses at first, also, but I started using them (mixed with conditioner) for cowashes while I had the BKT and my hair faired quite well.  You may have to apply more often (let's say once every 3 months instead of once every 6 months) but I think you'll be fine.  Ordinarily I'd say henna should be ok also (providing there was enough time to restore moisture/protein balance in between hennas and BKT) but I know you'll be coloring and I'm not sure you'll want to mix those.



> So, ladies - brand suggestions? Price isn't a huge issue but I do need a brand that I don't need a license to buy.



Again, I'm no help here... le sigh... I think I love them all   No matter which one you decide on, however, you should be able to get it via ebay if not directly from the seller/manufacturer.



> I'm also pretty comfy with TOTALLY messing my hair up and having to cut and start over.



Kiya, girlfriend, you are definitely ready for a change.  You don't start saying stuff like that til you're like, "whatever, just give me something different!"

I don't think you'll totally mess it up.  I think you'll have a great and wonderful hair adventure and come out with something you love a bunch on the other side 



> Thanks for any help/suggestions/recommendations/words of wisdom.
> 
> K.



One thing I wish I'd known in the beginning that I didn't figure out until much later is that too much of any good thing is still bad.  Please don't BKT, decide that you lurrrve it  and start BKTing errr weekend.   It's happened!  It happened to me 

I believe BKT is awesome and should be used responsibly.  When  it's all said and done I don't think anyone needs to BKT any more than every other month (which is really the most I'd recommend).  I think once every 3 to 6 months is a more responsible way to use the product.

I hope you enjoy it.  I can't wait to hear of your adventure.  Please feel free to ask me any question that comes to mind either hear or PM.

Good luck, Kiya


----------



## JustKiya

Thank you so much, Sheba! 
Girl, when I start planning on something new, I try to do my research! 

And yeah, the fact that I just RECENTLY made it to APL - and I know how fast my hair grows - tells me that I have a serious issue with retention.  I'm hoping that the BKT will help a lot with that. 

If this color works well for me, (and based on the reviews, it should!) I'll drop the henna altogether. I'm glad to hear that the ayurvedic stuff shouldn't harm it - my scalp HATES shampoo, and I'm really not looking forward to the clarifying bit. *sigh* And since I'll most likely be using some 'cones post-color, I suspect I'll have to shampoo it. Ick. Has anyone tried using baking soda/citric acid to clarify vs. shampoo?

I'm going to color my hair this weekend, and then retouch my roots right before I do the BKT (most likely in Nov). Once every 2 to 4 months sounds about right, for me - or, however long it takes for my hair to start being itself again. *lol* I'm going to be taking lots of pictures, starting tomorrow with the dye bit of things, as this will be the last time I have totally virgin hair for - who knows how long! 

Hrm. I think I might go for the QOD Gold - mostly because I've already found a reseller on eBay. *lol* And it's at a reasonable price, too, for the whole kit. 

*happydance* I'm REALLY excited about this change - it should be most interesting.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Hey Kiya!!!  I know that you read every page of this thread.  I did too when researching.  It's a lot to take in but all the answers are in this thread.

I can recommend Rejunvenol and Lasio One Day.  I have tried both and like both.  I bought Rejunveol and have used it since April 2009 ( a couple of times at the salon & several times on my own).  I tried Marcia T (stylist did it for me), chocolate, and found it too heavy and painful on the eyes.  It smelled of chocolate, yes, but it was chocolate scented chemicals.

My next treatment will be Lasio One Day, probably later this month.  Lasio is VERY light, it looks like pink water.  Rejuvenol is creamier and Marcia T is thick, it left a coating on my hair that I did not like at all.


----------



## JustKiya

Thanks naturalmane - where do you buy your BKT's from? 

Oh, yeah, that reminds me! 

I was considering putting the BKT into one of those pump spray bottles to reduce the amount of BKT I use - has anyone else tried that? 

Also, I was considering letting my hair air-dry after applying the BKT, rather than blow-drying it (esp. considering the fact that I don't own one  ) Has anyone else tried that, or have any reason it might not work? I'm trying to TOTALLY minimize the amount of heat I use.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Lasio is on sale in a few places: Locally in NYC at Hair Town aka Beauty of New York Lasio products :: Beautyofnewyork.com

Lasio One Day is $275 minimum at the Lasio Salon here in NYC.  http://lasiostudios.com/511/Services_/_Prices

I got the Rejuvenol from ebay

Lasio is applied in a spray bottle, but it is super thin and would not clog a spray bottle.

For creamy BKT, I would not air dry. The air dried hair will become a bit "sticky" as the BKT dries and when you try to comb through your dry hair to flat iron, you will lose strands. Don't ask me how I know :-(


----------



## JustKiya

Wow, and the Lasio is crazy cheap, too!!! :scratchch Hrmmmmm. Choices, choices!! You think I could air-dry with the Lasio, since it's so watery?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I've only used Lasio at the salon, never on my own, so I cannot say it will work to air dry.

I would guess yes though, given the consistency which I do not recall being "sticky" at all.
My hair was super "flowy" after using Lasio 1 Day.  I had hair blowing into my mouth as I walked around in NYC.

My hair had more weight to it after Rejuvenol and Marcia T.  It was a more controlled "swang" when using a heavier treatment.

I took a ton of photos: Lasio Brazilian hair Straightening at Fryzura - 66 weeks & 1 day post album | RegsWife | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Great results!!!  Thanks for the pics.



lilikoi said:


> *My GLOB BKT results, PART 3*--Dry hair and the morning after...
> 
> Drying. Next pics show 50, 75, and 90% dry, respectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% dry (I left the conditioner on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really tried not to disturb my hair while drying but you can tell I was playing in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The morning after, before styling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I've overlapped treatments some areas are a bit overprocessed (straighter) and my hair looks sort of texlaxed when dry. This is not a bad thing for me. But thought some of you might want to know. I'm planning on avoiding the ends next time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few more pics coming up, Stay tuned...


----------



## Chantelle09

I love the keratin treatment it really helps keep your hair looking great all of the time I'm sooo happy they inverted it!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

nissi

You're welcome and I'm so glad your BKT turned out well!

lilikoi

Beautiful results!


----------



## MarieB

lilikoi Great results, and I love your curls! I am officially jealous.


----------



## blackbarbietea

I just found QOD Gold on ebay for $82 bucks for a 4oz set. I think you can get 2-3 times out of that depending on your length for only $82. tell me im right. I dont think it's just the shampoo right?

Original QOD GOLD Brazilian Keratin Treatment 8oz kit - eBay (item 220656088505 end time Oct-16-10 15:59:55 PDT)


----------



## sheba1

^^^ I think that is an excellent price blackbarbietea.  Gonna scoop you up one?


----------



## blackbarbietea

I think I will. I'm just too lazy to put money in my bank account. -fail-


----------



## JustKiya

blackbarbietea said:


> I just found QOD Gold on ebay for $82 bucks for a 4oz set. I think you can get 2-3 times out of that depending on your length for only $82. tell me im right. I dont think it's just the shampoo right?
> 
> Original QOD GOLD Brazilian Keratin Treatment 8oz kit - eBay (item 220656088505 end time Oct-16-10 15:59:55 PDT)


 
That's exactly the one I was looking at! If you do get it, when were you planning on using it?  Looking for someone to try it from that vendor before me.


----------



## blackbarbietea

JustKiya said:


> That's exactly the one I was looking at! If you do get it, when were you planning on using it?  Looking for someone to try it from that vendor before me.


 
i dont know. ill probably buy it tomorrow. and when it comes ill probably do it the weekend after this coming one.


----------



## JustKiya

*happydance* The flat iron came today! It's pretty sweet looking, too. I like that it's a professional appliance, too. I'm going to play with it (with a friends help) this weekend.


----------



## blackbarbietea

Okay, I bought my QOD Gold for$82 on ebay. im going to buy my flat iron tomorrow. But before I bought my QOD Gold or max or red, I wanted to know what the difference was. so i went to google and I found this site that told me the difference 

_"QOD MAX and QOD RED share similar formulations and results, however they differ in aroma. MAX is based upon organic Theobroma Cocoa, while RED is infused with Strawberry Fragaria essence. They both feature the rich conditioning and volume-reduction that QOD Brazilian Keratin products are famous for.

QOD GOLD is the highest-quality Brazilian Keratin product available. QOD GOLD uses 24-karat gold nano-particles as a potent catalyst to the process, producing a lasting level of conditioning and brilliance that no other product can match. Interestingly, while luxury-quality QOD GOLD has a higher price point per litre, it requires less formula per application. This means that the overall cost of use is the same as, or less than, medium or low grade brands. It is the highest-end keratin treatment that exists – but remains surprisingly economical.

You may notice that, due to GOLD’s international popularity, there are now countless keratin brands that claim to contain “gold nano-particles”. Simply adding minute amounts of gold to a formula will NOT increase a products efficacy. Only QOD COSMETIC has the advanced technical facilities required to properly process gold into a state in which it can effectively synthesize with the rest of the formula."_


----------



## blackbarbietea

So my QOD should be here by friday. But I wonder how it will smell?? because red smells like straw berries, max smells like chocolate, but they didnt say what gold smelled like. just that it worked better.


----------



## Chantelle09

I swear by the keratin treatment it really works better than anything I've ever tried & most people think I was, oddly enough, born with naturally straight hair when I do do it.  I don't have a brand that I specifically use but am now doing my research on the best ones as well.


----------



## blackbarbietea

Chantelle09 said:


> I swear by the keratin treatment it really works better than anything I've ever tried & most people think I was, oddly enough, born with naturally straight hair when I do do it.  I don't have a brand that I specifically use but am now doing my research on the best ones as well.


 I'll let you know how the QOD Gold comes out. Now do you use it with a texturizer or relaxer?


----------



## LadyPBC

I am not officially a BKTer but I joined the group anyhow (I'm only on page 84/post #1661 )  As you can see it will take me a while to get caught up.  

I'm scheduled to get my Global Keratin Treatment (prob 2%) on Thursday evening - I'm pretty excited after reading about your progress, setbacks, experiences, suggestions etc.  I'm going to a salon but I'll probably do my own follow up treatments.  Thanks for everything.  

Only 105 more pages to go - whew!


----------



## blackbarbietea

LadyPBC said:


> I am not officially a BKTer but I joined the group anyhow (I'm only on page 84/post #1661 )  As you can see it will take me a while to get caught up.
> 
> I'm scheduled to get my Global Keratin Treatment (prob 2%) on Thursday evening - I'm pretty excited after reading about your progress, setbacks, experiences, suggestions etc.  I'm going to a salon but I'll probably do my own follow up treatments.  Thanks for everything.
> 
> Only 105 more pages to go - whew!


 I ain't readin all that!!!


----------



## blackbarbietea

I just bought some hairone teatree oil shampoo, i need t find a conditoner. And I got a cortex plantnum series flat iron thatgoes up to 450 degrees in giraffee print. so im ready to do the dang thing. im just hoping my stuff gets here before this week is over so i can do it over the weekend!


----------



## blksndrlla

I am about to rinse out my DC...see how my hair feels and if all is well, I am BKTing tonight...

(yeah, I know I said this before. I'm for real this time...assuming my hair feels moisturized.)


----------



## blksndrlla

and I am DONE!

It looks nice right now, but honestly my flat irons always do. I am hoping for 1) no heat damage  2) hair that can easily be co-washed and bunned 3) RETENTION.

 I will wait until the wash to rave. 

DCd before, clarified 2x w/ ORS, I skipped the naked blow dry...applied QOD gold on damp hair...blow dried using the tension method...used my original chi (370 degrees). If it didn't bake in with that...oh well.

See you ladies in two days.

(about my hair...I am b/w APL and BSL, fine-medium strands, medium-thick density, 4a/3c curls, 27 months post)


----------



## JustKiya

I'll be waiting!! Are you gonna post pictures? What's the details on your current siggy picture?


----------



## indarican

Ok ladies, im going to give the BKT another try, i did it once and it was nice but i had some serious breakage i dont know if that was because i wasnt taking care of my hair or what, but im going to give this another try... can someone please give me the exact instructions on how to apply it, like step by step. TIA


----------



## blackbarbietea

blksndrlla said:


> and I am DONE!
> 
> It looks nice right now, but honestly my flat irons always do. I am hoping for 1) no heat damage  2) hair that can easily be co-washed and bunned 3) RETENTION.
> 
> I will wait until the wash to rave.
> 
> DCd before, clarified 2x w/ ORS, I skipped the naked blow dry...applied QOD gold on damp hair...used my original chi (370 degrees). If it didn't bake in with that...oh well.
> 
> See you ladies in two days.
> 
> (about my hair...I am b/w APL and BSL, fine-medium strands, medium-thick density, 4a/3c curls, 27 months post)



Please tell me you blow dried your hair fully before flat ironing?

One lady said she didnt blow dry her hair all the way and a few days later it seemed like her hair strands "exploded" IDK what she meant by exploded. But her hair was thinner in the after pic.


----------



## blackbarbietea

indarican said:


> Ok ladies, im going to give the BKT another try, i did it once and it was nice but i had some serious breakage i dont know if that was because i wasnt taking care of my hair or what, but im going to give this another try... can someone please give me the exact instructions on how to apply it, like step by step. TIA


 

1.clarify clarify clarify
2. blow dry your hair
3. apply bkt, dont over saturate, but make sure it's even from scalp to ends.
4. Blow dry completely. like no moisture at all.
5. use an iron at 450 degrees and take your hair in small sections by sections and flat iron it out. it says to do like 6-7 passes each time.
6. dont wash your hair for the probationary period your bkt gives you. then make sure u use sulfate free products. (there are links somewhere on this thread about it. but i use hairone from sallys.)


----------



## LadyPBC

Today's the big day - YAY!!! 

I did my henna last Friday (I lost every coil I thought I had) erplexed sooooo I washed and conditioned on Monday then co-washed and DC overnight last night. This morning I wet my hair a little and put a little castor oil on to seal in the moisture - my coils are back - hallelujah!!!

I am wearing a puff with my hair full of Giovanni's Smooth as Silk deep condish. I go in this afternoon. My camera is in the car (I'll be documenting the entire process thank you very much) - I am sooooo excited 

My only concern at this point is how in the heck is my hair gonna look for the next 2 days before I wash it out (I'm getting the Global Keratin) - I don't mind work tomorrow but I have something important to do on Saturday night. I'll be casual but I would still like to be on point. *Any suggestions? *

I think I'll buy their keratin aftercare products since I don't know what the heck I'm doin. Don't want to jeopardize the result cuz I'm doin my own thang - I need to be able to fuss at somebody if sumthin goes wrong (please Lord noooo )

Also - I'd love to continue to use my beloved KimmayTube inspired leave in but I'll have to check the ingredients for to ensure there is no sodium chloride in anything. *Any suggestions* just in case that leave in is no-go? Yes Sheba1 you got me wantin that whale sperm condish but not as a leave in I suppose - OMGee!

Finally - let me just say - I am soooooo anxious, can't believe the big day has finally come! Can't wait!       aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah - I leave in 15 mins  - I am almost delirious!


----------



## blksndrlla

JustKiya said:


> I'll be waiting!! Are you gonna post pictures? What's the details on your current siggy picture?


 


blackbarbietea said:


> Please tell me you blow dried your hair fully before flat ironing?
> 
> One lady said she didnt blow dry her hair all the way and a few days later it seemed like her hair strands "exploded" IDK what she meant by exploded. But her hair was thinner in the after pic.



Just realized I didn't type that step. Yes, I did the tension blow dry after the treatment was applied.

My hair in the avi was about 20 months post. I had a sew-in. That is my leave out. I will post photos. My SO said my hair looks like a weave...lol.


----------



## blackbarbie986

LadyPBC can't wait to hear and see your results!


----------



## blackbarbietea

What whale sperm conditioner. can we use it with the bkt?


----------



## LadyPBC

blackbarbie986 said:


> @LadyPBC can't wait to hear and see your results!


*Well I have to wait 48 hours so I thought that I might as well wait until then to tell the story (including the firemen) and post pictures!*




blackbarbietea said:


> What whale sperm conditioner. can we use it with the bkt?


*Sheba1 mixes it with Silicon Mix as a DC. Got my attention! Its sold on roundbrushhair.com*


----------



## indarican

Hey ladies, just wanted to say thanks... I read as much as i could and used all the help i got... here is the link to the thread with my pics and feedback...
I dont know how to link threads sooo i hope this works
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread502548.html#post12082770


----------



## mstar

Welcome to all the new BKT'ers! 

Never thought I would say this, but I'm thinking about relaxing my edges.  They are doing so well with BKT, and growing longer than ever (I can barely believe that my hairline reaches my chin when stretched), but the BKT is not getting them straight....they're still fuzzy 4b that doesn't match the rest of my hair.

If I do relax, it will be with Alter Ego Linange, so I have time to think about it while I wait for the Linange to arrive. And I will BKT over the relaxed hair to maintain the strength.


----------



## blksndrlla

My results with QOD Gold:

Before: My hair is generally more moisturized than this. I let it air dry after a shampoo to apply cassia...






After: It is definitely looser. My goal was just to be able to workout more. Meaning, cowashing and bunning would be less cumbersome. I think I achieved that goal. I am going to let this one wear off before applying again,


----------



## blackbarbie986

after over a year of researching, reading diff ppl's experiences, looking at yt, ect i'm finally taking the plunge! can't wait!! thank you so much to all the wonderful laides who helped answer my questions esp sheba and fab. 
they'll be using la brasiliana, not sure which strength and i'm going to the hairdresser. wish me luck. i only help my 4 babies dont loosen up too too much, i like the volume and the puff in my hair.


----------



## blackbarbie986

ok got it done today. my hair has so much swang! the process took about 5 hours from start to finish.  

question - how many of you added developer to your clarifying shampoo and for those that did did you like the results better?
also, my hairs a little puffy at the root, he didn't really get down deep in these 4a/b roots. i have a root iron, do you think i should go over them a bit or just let it be during the rest of the 4 day curing process?


----------



## lilikoi

blackbarbie986 said:


> also, my hairs a little puffy at the root, he didn't really get down deep in these 4a/b roots. i have a root iron, do you think i should go over them a bit or just let it be during the rest of the 4 day curing process?



I would do it. As long as you have the treatment on. Are you sure they applied it close to the roots? If you're sure they did, go for those roots! Otherwise, let it be and wait till the next treatment.


----------



## MarieB

blackbarbie986 ITA with lilikoi. If they didn't get close to the roots with the BKT, then let it be; you don't want to fry your roots and risk breakage.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey guys.. sharing my latest results with GK 2% Juvexin.. I really like skipping a step of blowdrying..

Blowdried






After flat ironing and dusting - back






After flat ironing and dusting - front






What I did:
clarified with Curls clarifying shampoo
-applied rojo bronce cellophane with my shine happy combo went under the steamer 45 mins..
-rinsed color out..one wash with Pureology Nanoworks poo
-used spray bottle of water to keep hair wet while applying; um used less than an ounce?
-blowdried with my ceramic flat iron denman brush 
-flat ironed in sections with FHI @ 450 degrees

Stats
-last keratin treatment (DH) was in July right after I got a good cut at Super Cuts
-Transitioning fine hair (but a lot of it) 19 months post

This has been a busy week already but I'm glad I was able to get my keratin in.. I'm whipping my hair back and forth..


----------



## indarican

is there a list anywhere of the shampoos and conditioners we can use with the BKT, i did a search but didnt find one.


----------



## Sherae

Where are you ladies getting the Juvexin?


----------



## blackbarbie986

*fabulosity* said:


> This has been a busy week already but I'm glad I was able to get my keratin in.. *I'm whipping my hair back and forth*..


 
@*fabulosity* at bolded - You too? lol. I just cant stop swishing my hair, hahah.  I'm like the lil soul glo man in my siggy.  You're hair came out just like you FAB! I was really interested in trying out the GK, next time. Well happy birthday early and have a great time!!


----------



## blackbarbie986

I want to post some pics, can some one plz help me with how to load them from your hard drive w/o making them an attachment. TIA


----------



## lilikoi

Sherae said:


> Where are you ladies getting the Juvexin?


 
I got mine at StyleBell.com 

I'm offering some samples in the LHCF product exchange forum 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-product-exchange/501700-bkt-sale-global-keratin-juvexin-dream-hair.html#post12102033

There's some on ebay, too.


----------



## blackbarbie986

Here are a few pics the 1st and 2nd show my hair yesterday when I got there. Did a braid out so it would be a bit stretched. The 3rd pic how my hair looked after it was clarified, and the 4th pic after blow dry, and the last atached pic is how i usually wear my hair, a pulled back puff. 



Anyone know how to make the pics a little larger?


----------



## blackbarbie986

And here's me leaving the shop 

He trimmed it about 2 1/2 inch, I was almost APL now I'm back to around CBL, but I needed the trim. Here's a pic of a length shots I took in April and some from today.


----------



## *fabulosity*

indarican said:


> is there a list anywhere of the shampoos and conditioners we can use with the BKT, i did a search but didnt find one.



Hi, you just need to use poos that don't have sulfates.. (and I add in parabens...) but that's not mandatory.... some of the ones I have tried and used and liked... You can still use any conditioner you choose. I don't think conditioners have SLS.

Yes to Carrots, Tomatoes, and Cucumbers
Pureology Nano Works, Pureology Hydrate
Etae shampoo
My favorite right now is the Devacurl/Devacare No Poo (doesn't lather) but makes your hair so soft and moisturized.. and feels clean after!



blackbarbie986 said:


> @*fabulosity* at bolded - You too? lol. I just cant stop swishing my hair, hahah.  I'm like the lil soul glo man in my siggy.  You're hair came out just like you FAB! I was really interested in trying out the GK, next time. Well happy birthday early and have a great time!!


 
Awww thanks.. Once you BKT.. you can't go back... so in 6-12 weeks.. you'll be ready to apply again!


blackbarbie986 said:


> And here's me leaving the shop
> 
> He trimmed it about 2 1/2 inch, I was almost APL now I'm back to around CBL, but I needed the trim. Here's a pic of a length shots I took in April and some from today.


 

You are so cute.. it looks gorgeous... go girl!!!


----------



## indarican

Question for you ladies, how soon after can another treatment be done... I want to do my roots again, they didnt loosen as much as i would have liked.


----------



## blackbarbie986

indarican - i believe a few ppl have done it two weeks later when it didn't really take the first time. but i'm sure some of the long term bkters can help you more than i can. ck with fab, sheba, veejay or cuteness they've all been doing it for over a year i believe.


----------



## blackbarbietea

indarican said:


> is there a list anywhere of the shampoos and conditioners we can use with the BKT, i did a search but didnt find one.


 
Hair one is like baby jesus. and you dont really need any conditioner if you dont want.


----------



## blackbarbie986

lol, baby Jesus, hahahha.  I need to ck it out or some type, doing my first shampoo tomorrow night.


----------



## Dove56

Hello, 

I've been doing the BKT's since April 2009.  I like to do monthly root treatments every month in the Summer and every 12 weeks in the Fall/Winter.  You can repeat the treatment in about 7 days; mainly to give your hair a break from the heat.


----------



## blackbarbie986

indarican said:


> is there a list anywhere of the shampoos and conditioners we can use with the BKT, i did a search but didnt find one.


 
I think there is but I can't find it either. Could someone add it here if there is or if the OP could add it to the first page that would be great!


----------



## indarican

blackbarbietea said:


> Hair one is like baby jesus. and you dont really need any conditioner if you dont want.


 Hair one is a shampoo??


----------



## indarican

Ladies i have a confession to make......Im scared to wash my hair... will my kinks come right back, its been more than a week and my hair is getting nappy already at the roots, is this normal if sweat is involved? will it be easier once i wash, and condition it?


----------



## MarieB

indarican said:


> Hair one is a shampoo??


 
It's a cleansing conditioner, like WEN, but less expensive.


----------



## indarican

MarieB said:


> It's a cleansing conditioner, like WEN, but less expensive.


 
Do I have to order it or can I find it at my BSS


----------



## PistolWhip

indarican said:


> Do I have to order it or can I find it at my BSS


 
You can find it at Sally's


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Do any of you use Chocolate Marcia T(BKT) and do henna (using indigo) for jet black hair...how is that working out? Do you have to let the hair fully revert ot do the henna and then do the henna and indigo treatment? then wait a week to do BKt?  How do I work this within my BKT world?

Any advice?


----------



## blackbarbie986

Did my first wash fri with hairone and let it dry, it was late and i was ready for bed. It became a scary dry mess that had me worried, lots of stringy straight parts. So Sat rewashed with hairone and did a DCed with Silk Elements with added aloe juice, WGO and castor oil, then I steamed. After steaming it started looking how I thought my bkted hair would look. It's still a bit looser on the very back and some on my right side, but the texture is different there anyway. Here are a few pics.



the 2nd pic shows my left side is a whole lot fuller than my right.


----------



## JustKiya

NICE blackbarbie!! Which product did you end up using?


----------



## blackbarbie986

JustKiya I used the La Brasiliana brand.


----------



## JustKiya

I just purchased the QOD Gold. And I think I'm going to try to flat iron my hair myself this weekend.


----------



## blksndrlla

I have been having some breakage and shedding. I think the breakage was just b/c my ends are permed and all of the heat. I upped the protein and trimmed. I have been transitioning for 2+ years, so its no biggie. Now, the shedding is a little concerning. Next week I will try a black tea rinse.


----------



## Dove56

Oregon's workplace safety agency warns about high-levels of formaldehyde in Brazilian Blowout hair product | OregonLive.com


----------



## blackbarbietea

I'm like a full month late because I've been busy. But here is my QOD GOLD results.

First, I wore my hair blow dried out for a few days like this:





, so I dont have a major comparison. All I can use are past pictures to show my texture.

Before:





After:









I loveee QOD Gold. I got mine from an ebay distributer 8 OUNCES for $80. I also used hairone hair in tea tree. I love that stuff!! I would recomment QOD Gold for anyone. The fumes weren't too bad. I had my ceiling fan going , the windows open and a tiny $9 fan blowing, not even directed towards me. the only time I encountered anything major was when I was doing the front of my hair, the fumes would burn my eyes. But thats it. and it kinda has a banana smell to it. Anyways, YAY BKT!! It's been like a month and this is the first time I remotely see any curl on my hair. So it works very well. I did 450 degrees when I baked the stuff in, and I think thats what helped it. also, before I did my wash 2 days later, My hair was soo flowy n stuff. So right from the time that I baked the bkt in, my hair was perfect.


----------



## blackbarbietea

Also, when I got a relaxer a few monthes ago, my hair lady didnt relax all of my natural hair. so right in the middle of my head, I have 3 inches of natural hair that never looks right. but with the bkt. when my hair is wet, I have no curl or texture to it at all. when I blow dry it, i actually dont need to flat iron it.


----------



## mstar

BlackHairDiva said:


> Do any of you use Chocolate Marcia T(BKT) and do henna (using indigo) for jet black hair...how is that working out? Do you have to let the hair fully revert ot do the henna and then do the henna and indigo treatment? then wait a week to do BKt?  How do I work this within my BKT world?
> 
> Any advice?


I don't do hendigo, I just do regular red henna. But I do use Marcia Teixeira (I've done both chocolate and advanced). 

The first time, I made an effort to lightly strip my BKT, using both sulfates and salt. I did a few sulfate shampoos and salt conditioners before I did my henna, and it came out great. The second time, I just hennaed over the BKT, and the result was equally perfect. My latest BKT was about 4-5 weeks old when I did the henna.

I give myself about 7-10 days before sealing the henna with another BKT...that's about how long my hair needs to regain its moisture balance. I just hennaed on October 21, and I'm deep conditioning tonight in preparation for my BKT tomorrow.


----------



## mstar

I wish I had more Chocolate Marcia Teixeira...I really do like that one better than Advanced. I'm using the last of my Advanced tomorrow, then I will purchase Chocolate from now on. 

This will also be my first full-head BKT since February. Well, I did do my full head with [email protected]@ir over the summer--but I don't count that, since it didn't really 'take' in my hair. Excited to see what my hair looks like after straightening! I hope I'm APL.


----------



## disgtgyal

Finally finished reading all 192 pages, and to say it was a lot of information would be an understatement. I'm considering trying the global keratin 4% with juvexin, but i'm apprehensive because the only heat i use is indirect heat when I rollerset.  I've also read about 2-3 of the ladies had some breakage or shedding, which concerns me because my hair is almost back to normal. My hair is relaxed and im about 2 months post. I essentially want to use it to strengthen my hair and retain length, so my questions are as follows:

Relaxed ladies, did you find BKT helped with thickness/ fullness?
For those of you ladies who are relaxed and currently BKT and have used DRC in the past how would you compare it, meaning does it strengthen your hair and prevent breakage?


----------



## MarieB

Dove56 I meant to post that link when I read the article. Thanks for picking up my slack, lol! The salon where I got my first BKT took every precaution (fume extractor, ventilation, a mask for both the client and the stylist), but I'm not sure what other salons are doing.


----------



## blackbarbietea

disgtgyal My hair is already super thick. So I didn't notice it being much thicker. Well, I take that back. My flat iron game is always on point and for some reason I couldn't get that super sleek not as thick look that I like. So IDK.


----------



## disgtgyal

blackbarbietea said:


> disgtgyal My hair is already super thick. So I didn't notice it being much thicker. Well, I take that back. My flat iron game is always on point and for some reason I couldn't get that super sleek not as thick look that I like. So IDK.


 
Thanks blackbarbietea, I think i'll give global a try and pray i dnt have another setback.


----------



## blackbarbie986

sheba1 , fab and all other bkt guru's do you guys still do protein tx, like aphogee?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies I saw this clip online. The stylist is doing a BKT and suggests that after applying the keratin treatment on the hair, we should put a shower cap on and then sit under the dryer. Is that safe???

I thought just using the Color developer mixed with the shampoo was all that is needed to open up the hair follicle.

[video=youtube;j4-TNyIqULQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4-TNyIqULQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dove56

BlackHairDiva said:


> Ladies I saw this clip online. The stylist is doing a BKT and suggests that after applying the keratin treatment on the hair, we should put a shower cap on and then sit under the dryer. Is that safe???
> 
> I thought just using the Color developer mixed with the shampoo was all that is needed to open up the hair follicle.
> 
> [video=youtube;j4-TNyIqULQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4-TNyIqULQ&feature=related[/video]


 
I actually saw them do this on The View when they did a Coppola Keratin Smoothing Treatment on a lady.  They used a plastic cap for 30 minutes but I didn't see them use a hair dryer.  I did a keratin treatment today with QOD Max and I used a capy but didn't sit under the dryer.  Here is a link to The View:

Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy™ | Infusion Therapy | Peter Coppola


----------



## mstar

BlackHairDiva said:


> Ladies I saw this clip online. The stylist is doing a BKT and suggests that after applying the keratin treatment on the hair, we should put a shower cap on and then sit under the dryer. Is that safe???
> 
> I thought just using the Color developer mixed with the shampoo was all that is needed to open up the hair follicle.


My stylist sat me under the dryer with my last BKT. It was the first I'd ever heard of anyone doing that.

She explained that putting peroxide (developer) on my hair would be very damaging. Instead, she opened up the cuticle by steaming me under the dryer with a plastic cap. The BKT was very successful, without all the damage that I suffered when another stylist used developer.

ETA: I wonder if it would be better to just sit under the steamer, with no plastic cap. The fumes might be too much, though.


----------



## blackbarbie986

mstar developer is what the guy used in my clarifying shampoo, 10% i belive.  what happened to your hair?


----------



## UGQueen

hey ladies, so im ready to bkt, im soooo over relaxers and i want a better alternative to wearing my hair straight.. 

so now what type of BKT should i use..?
i want something that is not too strong or high in formaldehyde
my hair is 4a/b some parts are underprocessed, i really dont wanna do a corrective relaxer.

does anyone have any good recommendations of what product (BKT) i should use?
didnt wanna read thru the 192 pages lol

TIA


----------



## blessed7777

I suggest QOD max or QOD gold. They have very low formaldehyde if at all.  Your hair will be strong and silky. I tried softliss in the past and it was no match for my QOD results.


----------



## disgtgyal

blessed7777 after the treatment was your hair easier to detangle?


----------



## UGQueen

blessed7777 said:


> I suggest QOD max or QOD gold. They have very low formaldehyde if at all.  Your hair will be strong and silky. I tried softliss in the past and it was no match for my QOD results.


 
thx girl, do u know where i can buy this? i live in toronto but will be visiting NY during thanksgiving and I will be in Ohio next weekend can i buy it at a BSS?

TIA


----------



## disgtgyal

I was won the global keratin with juvexin (4oz) off ebay for $42, but now i'm nervous about actually using it after reading about sooo many people who have lost hair by the fistfull. I'm trying to reassure myself by saying well my hair loves protein i use joico k-pak line and DRC without any adverse effects, but my guess is its the formaldehyde that's causing the hair loss, any thoughts anyone...


----------



## blessed7777

YES!!! The comb almost fell out of my hand in the shower it went through my hair like butta!!! 

Up until I used QOD I was losing so much hair from being over a year post. I tried everything from DRC-28 to Aphogee and Joico Kpak plus my moisture cons of course.. nothing stopped my shedding and breakage until I used QOD Max. I literally lost maybe 5 small strands since I put this in last Friday. My hair is strong, silky  and just ohhhh I am at a lost for words for how I feel about BKT right now lol ...  

I am just cowashing and bunning until spring so I don't have pics btw. I know you ladies don't play about pictures.. lol


----------



## disgtgyal

Thanks blessed7777, I'm hoping to get the same results with global because my hair is becoming matted and difficult to detangle which would lead to thinning and another setback, so i'm doing this treatment more for strength, defrizzing and detangling.


----------



## blessed7777

Good luck with your treatment! My only other suggestion is to keep your flat iron under 420 or so .. The 450 is just too high imo.


----------



## lilikoi

blessed7777 said:


> Good luck with your treatment! My only other suggestion is to keep your flat iron under 420 or so .. The 450 is just too high imo.



disgtgyal I agree with this, especially if you're relaxed. I would go down to 400ºF. The high temp is what caused my horrible BKT setback last year. But I just did my hair with Global Juvexin about 2 months ago, and I'm still loving (it's wearing out already though--I've been washing my hair rather frequently lately).

Also, if you're relaxed, do fewer passes on the relaxed parts--concentrate on the root area.


----------



## disgtgyal

@ blessed7777 and lilikoi thank you and I will definitely heed you guys advice and hopefully I can find the usb cord for my camera and post pics when I do my treatment.


----------



## Dove56

Ladies, 

I purchased the new Dec/Jan. Sophisticates issue with Janet Jackson on the Cover and actress Vanessa L. Williams said she gets keratin treatments.  She also listed a few no sulfate shampoos she loves.  Vanessa, said she still relaxers her hair, BUT she does get 2 keratin treatments a year. 

Q.How do you like to style your hair when you aren't on set?

Vanessa: I get it relaxed and I also get Keratin treatments twice a year to keep it smooth.  So on days I'm not working I usually shampoo, spray on some Jingles leave-in conditioner, throw it back into a bun and let it air dry.  When it's still a little damp I let it out of the bun to dry completely and then I run my fingers through it before I crul the ends with a CHI ceramic curling iron.

Here are the sulfate shampoos she uses:

AG Colour Savour Sulfate-Free shampoo
Nigelle ER shampoo "Because it locks in moisture"

I don't have a scanner but I hope this helps...

v


----------



## blessed7777

Wow thats interesting thanks for sharing. I just don't understand why she still chooses to relax her hair and use BKT. I think BKT alone is perfect but thats just me


----------



## Dove56

Blessed777,

I agree! I don't need a relaxer with my BKT! I love it because I can have highlights without breakage; can't believe I've been BKT'ing almost 2 years!


----------



## blessed7777

I love your hair Dove56! I hope more ladies jump on the BKT/ no relaxer bandwagon ... I retain much more length now vs. relaxing every 3 mths.


----------



## BostonMaria

MsElise said:


> Has anyone tried the Salerm Shot Kit? My niece got this done at the salon and I am seriously considering getting it done because her virgin 4a hair  came out sleek, shiny and bouncy.
> 
> Here is the link to the video on the product on YT :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKuCGAfPkew



Anyone else use this Salerm brand? My sister wants to BKT her natural, shoulder length hair and she said she only trusts me to do it. The Dominican BSS near my mom's house sells this for about $100. I hope I don't make my sister bald LOL


----------



## blessed7777

BostonMaria if you use Salerm BKT please update us on the results. I was eyeing this product the other week.


----------



## BostonMaria

blessed7777 said:


> BostonMaria if you use Salerm BKT please update us on the results. I was eyeing this product the other week.


 
Hey Blessed, my sister ended up purchasing the Salerm Keratin Shot off of Ebay. It was $150 and it included the Keratin Shot, Shampoo, comb and spray bottle. She said that next time she's only going to buy the keratin shot by itself and just purchase a sulfate-free shampoo. The kertain shot alone is $99 on Ebay. Its not worth the $50 for the rest of the stuff.

So anyway, I did this for my niece. I washed her hair with the shampoo... her hair was already tangled and it didn't help that I shampoo'd her hair.  I was like how the heck do I detangle with no conditioner? So I had to spray some of the keratin shot on her hair to be able to detangle it.  After I sectioned her hair off in 6 I followed the directions and applied it to her hair.

One thing I noticed is that it has a nice smell to it. Once I did the flatironing part there were fumes coming out and I inhaled it... lemme tell ya I had a MIGRAINE that lasted for hours. I felt sick to my stomach. Next time I do this (I have to do it again for my sister) I will open the window. 

My niece's hair came out pretty. I didn't take any pictures at the end because I was feeling sick to my stomach. I will try to take pictures when my sister does it.


----------



## disgtgyal

My hair after my first BKT, although you may not be able to tell its much shinier and silkier than usual it feels great, so its definitely a keeper.  How often can one BKT?






 Sorry my mirror was kinda dirty


----------



## lilikoi

^^^^ disgtgyal, Your hair looks nice!!

Could you give us some specs (relaxed or natural?).  What brand of BKT did you use?

ETA: Nevermind. I read back on the thread and see you used Global Keratin Juvexin (my personal favorite!)


----------



## Shaley

Glad I found this thread...  I've been really debating which brand/salon I should go to for this...

So are the main ones *QOD*, *Coppola *& *Global*?

I'm scheduled for a relaxer in 4 weeks, but would love to try the keratin treatment instead...


----------



## disgtgyal

Thanks. I'm relaxed last relaxer end of aug with vitale life and body. I used global keratin strawberry 4%. I flat ironed on 320 and did 7 passes


----------



## blessed7777

Very pretty results!


----------



## blessed7777

Thanks BostonMaria please keep us posted on this product


----------



## Diamond75

Any BKT ladies also use henna, either for conditioning or color? Do you apply it after or before your BKT (waiting period)? 

I purchased Reshma and Karishma, which one is better for auburn/brown tint on dark brown hair? 

How does your hair react to both BKT and henna? do you use a special conditioner?

I just did a QOD Gold last Monday and would like to experiment once I get a little balance with my hair.

Thanks


----------



## nissi

Diamond75 said:


> Any BKT ladies also use henna, either for conditioning or color? Do you apply it after or before your BKT (waiting period)?
> 
> I purchased Reshma and Karishma, which one is better for auburn/brown tint on dark brown hair?
> 
> How does your hair react to both BKT and henna? do you use a special conditioner?
> 
> I just did a QOD Gold last Monday and would like to experiment once I get a little balance with my hair.
> 
> Thanks




Here you go, check this link...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/499640-henna-over-bkt.html

HHG!


----------



## JustKiya

My BKT is done!! 

I started around 9am, washing my hair with the Deep Cleanse. I did that in ten sections, detangling and then braiding up each section to dry. While I was letting it airdry, I went out and got a hairdryer.  

Once my hair was mostly dry, I started applying the QOD Gold - I did it in those same ten sections, applying with my fingers and then combing through with a rattail comb. 

Once that was done, I blowdried my whole head on cool, and then flatironed at 400. 

My hair is amazingly light, and while I can DEFINITELY feel that it's heavier/smoother, it's still not quite heavy enough to have 'swang'. And, I realized I have no earthly clue what the heck to do with straight hair. Can I wrap it tonight? 

I LOVE how it feels - very soft and smooth and heavy, and it's crazy straight but still has a lot of body. I can't wait to see what my curls look like. My ends are - meh. They are rougher than the rest of the hair, and still wanna tangle - but they look really straight. Can you use Rou Porosity Control on BKT'd hair? 

If this works out well, I can see myself coloring & BKT'ing about every 8-10 weeks.....


----------



## Dak

Congratulations, (it is an ordeal, isn't it?), but, wow, your pictures look beautiful!  Great color!


----------



## Minty

It looks really good Kiya! Great job congrats. Yea I could see you doing it every 8 weeks too. 

I don't know about using Roux. I've used Wella Regenal with it and it was good.


----------



## lilikoi

JustKiya said:


> Can you use Rou Porosity Control on BKT'd hair?



Yes, you can, if you feel you need it.

Congrats on your BKT results. Your hair looks great! Please post pictures of your hair (un-straightened) after you wash!


----------



## Dove56

BostonMaria, 

Do you mind listing the ingredients in the Keratin Shot Cream? I want to purchase but I can't find the ingredients anywhere!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies,

I just finished Doing my third  BKT( the two first ones where with  QOD gold, I felt my hair was too dry and didn't retain moisture well.My hair wasen't straight enought with it.)

Third time is a charm!!!!!! I used  M.T Chocolate and my hair...OMG!!! Never had hair that straight before!!! I also used the M.T serum , I love the smell!!! and made my hair even more straight and it gave it a shine. I have volume  and movement!!!

I wouldn't have never made without your ladies... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disgtgyal

Does anyone know how often can a relaxed head BKT? I was thinking of doing it every four weeks.


----------



## lilikoi

BlackHairDiva said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just finished Doing my third  BKT( the two first ones where with  QOD gold, I felt my hair was too dry and didn't retain moisture well.My hair wasen't straight enought with it.)
> 
> Third time is a charm!!!!!! I used  M.T Chocolate and my hair...OMG!!! Never had hair that straight before!!! I also used the M.T serum , I love the smell!!! and made my hair even more straight and it gave it a shine. I have volume  and movement!!!
> 
> I wouldn't have never made without your ladies... THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!





That's great but, where are the pictures?! Please...


----------



## lilikoi

disgtgyal said:


> Does anyone know how often can a relaxed head BKT? I was thinking of doing it every four weeks.



That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

How often can one BKT?
I know some of you in here are not waiting for the BKT to completely run out of the hair.How do you overlap( not sure its the correct term) it. Do you do this every 2 weeks at first to get the straightness you want and then only do it every 3 weeks or 4 weeks?

This is my first time with using chocolate MT. I was on QOD gold and after 3 weeks my hair would start reverting. I'm not sure when my hair this will happen with  MT chocolate.

Anyone  advice? When is it too early to do a bkt?


----------



## gforceroy

Hi everyone! I was thinking about doing the BKT but I wanted to color as well. Do you guys think that I should do the color first or vice versa.


----------



## disgtgyal

@ gforceroy I'm not a BKT expert, but based on what keratin does to the hair, I would do the damaging stuff (e.g. relaxing, coloring, highlights) to my hair first and then apply the BKT after which would fortify my hair. I plan on relaxing soon, and two weeks after apply GK. Just my opinion... I'm sure if I'm wrong the lovely veteran BKT ladies will correct me.


----------



## Love Always

Hey ladies, I just purchased QOD Max on Ebay.  I decided to do my own treatments because the stylist I was going to doesn't do them anymore.  *Question, can I apply the treatment on towel dried hair?*  I really don't want to blow dry my hair twice .


----------



## Dove56

Love Always said:


> Hey ladies, I just purchased QOD Max on Ebay.  I decided to do my own treatments because the stylist I was going to doesn't do them anymore.  *Question, can I apply the treatment on towel dried hair?*  I really don't want to blow dry my hair twice .



Love Always, 

I've been doing the treatments on my hair for 2 years in April 2011.  With the exception of the first treatment I always apply the treatment on damp hair.  That is too much unneccesary blowdrying.  My hair HATES that too! Applying to damp hair has not adversly affected the treatments in any way.  HTH


----------



## Dove56

disgtgyal said:


> Does anyone know how often can a relaxed head BKT? I was thinking of doing it every four weeks.



Disgtgyal, 

If you can do it every 8 weeks it's better because of all the passes of heat.  I am transitioning (18 months post relaxer) and my new growth just doesn't like all of those passes of heat every 4 weeks and my natural hair is very strong. I'm going back to every 8-12 weeks for that reason.


----------



## Dove56

gforceroy said:


> Hi everyone! I was thinking about doing the BKT but I wanted to color as well. Do you guys think that I should do the color first or vice versa.



Gforeroy, 

I've been getting highlights and I get them *before* the keratin treatments so that the color can take more evenly AND you won't waste your time/money on treatment only to have the color strip it and you have to reapply anyway.  HTH


----------



## Love Always

You're a guru when it come to the treatments, I've been all up in this thread since it first started and now I'm taking matters into my own hands with doing my own treatments.  Thank you so much for the response, I'll be sure to apply on damp hair .  



Dove56 said:


> Love Always,
> 
> I've been doing the treatments on my hair for 2 years in April 2011.  With the exception of the first treatment I always apply the treatment on damp hair.  That is too much unneccesary blowdrying.  My hair HATES that too! Applying to damp hair has not adversly affected the treatments in any way.  HTH


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok I need your help peeps.  I had the BLT done almost two months ago and now I am seeing weak spots in my hair that I can feel and mid shaft splits which I didn't have two months ago.  I have not used direct heat since I go the bkt and not wet combing.  Is this the late effects of heat damage?  SHuold I do a protein treatment? I need some advice becasue I don't want to loose my hair!


----------



## deborah11

On Nov. 29th, I BKT'ed my hair using dream hair. I have shoulder length hair and I used about 2 oz and flat iron at 320-350 degrees. I know that I used too much of the BKT product and I beklieve that it is causing major issues with my hair. It is very dry, brittle, and breaking. I have washed and conditioned it serveral times. It does not appear to be falling from the root in mass (no more than usual) but it is snapping and breaking. My hair is definitely thinned and shorter. It is almost as if the hair has disintegrated and disappeared into thin air.

If anyone has had this problem after using a BKT, I would appreciate your thoughts and insight in terms of what I should do to get the moisture level back up and to stop the breakage. I would rather not have to cut off all my hair and start anew but at this point, I am thinking that I might not have any other option and that it might be best to just get it over with. I know that if there is anything that an be done, that someone on LHCF will know and tell me what to do. You all are wonderful. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dak

deborah11 said:


> On Nov. 29th, I BKT'ed my hair using dream hair. I have shoulder length hair and I used about 2 oz and flat iron at 320-350 degrees. I know that I used too much of the BKT product and I beklieve that it is causing major issues with my hair. It is very dry, brittle, and breaking. I have washed and conditioned it serveral times. It does not appear to be falling from the root in mass (no more than usual) but it is snapping and breaking. My hair is definitely thinned and shorter. It is almost as if the hair has disintegrated and disappeared into thin air.
> 
> If anyone has had this problem after using a BKT, I would appreciate your thoughts and insight in terms of what I should do to get the moisture level back up and to stop the breakage. I would rather not have to cut off all my hair and start anew but at this point, I am thinking that I might not have any other option and that it might be best to just get it over with. I know that if there is anything that an be done, that someone on LHCF will know and tell me what to do. You all are wonderful. Thanks for your help.


Deborah, I'm sorry to hear that you're having breakage.  Of all the BKT's I've used, Dreamhair has given me the most breakage.   

I don't think you have to start anew, just really keep up with the deep conditioning.  Since you're wanting to get whatever remnant of the Dreamhair out, don't worry about avoiding sulfates.  

For me, the best shampoo/deep conditioner I consistently love is Aveda's Damage Control.  Use their shampoo & get their intensive DC conditioner and leave it on with a heating cap for 20 mins each time you wash.  You'll have healthy hair again in no time.  That has been my experience.


----------



## deborah11

Thanks Dak. I'll get the Aveda stuff right away. I really appreciate your help.



Dak said:


> Deborah, I'm sorry to hear that you're having breakage.  Of all the BKT's I've used, Dreamhair has given me the most breakage.
> 
> I don't think you have to start anew, just really keep up with the deep conditioning.  Since you're wanting to get whatever remnant of the Dreamhair out, don't worry about avoiding sulfates.
> 
> For me, the best shampoo/deep conditioner I consistently love is Aveda's Damage Control.  Use their shampoo & get their intensive DC conditioner and leave it on with a heating cap for 20 mins each time you wash.  You'll have healthy hair again in no time.  That has been my experience.


----------



## Farida

My hair is shedding and breaking due to a Brazillian Blowout. Anyone need shampoo conditioner and deep conditioner? I paid for it but now I just want the keratin out of my hair. I will sell it for so much cheaper than I bought it and it is brand new. I did not use any.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I haven't been in this thread for a minute!! 

I've been busy being a workout queen.  I'm going to revisit the BKT sometime in 2011 because my hair is getting thicker and longer and will need taming in the near future. 

I'll catch up on my reading to find out what's new in the BKT, Keratin blowout world.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

deborah11 said:


> On Nov. 29th, I BKT'ed my hair using dream hair. I have shoulder length hair and I used about 2 oz and flat iron at 320-350 degrees. I know that I used too much of the BKT product and I beklieve that it is causing major issues with my hair. It is very dry, brittle, and breaking. I have washed and conditioned it serveral times. It does not appear to be falling from the root in mass (no more than usual) but it is snapping and breaking. My hair is definitely thinned and shorter. It is almost as if the hair has disintegrated and disappeared into thin air.
> 
> If anyone has had this problem after using a BKT, I would appreciate your thoughts and insight in terms of what I should do to get the moisture level back up and to stop the breakage. I would rather not have to cut off all my hair and start anew but at this point, I am thinking that I might not have any other option and that it might be best to just get it over with. I know that if there is anything that an be done, that someone on LHCF will know and tell me what to do. You all are wonderful. Thanks for your help.



Dreamhair was a disaster for me! All other BKTs I tried worked great. Dreamhair was horrible.


----------



## MarieB

I haven't been on in forever-ever, but I was wondering if anyone else has tried One n' Only Brazilian Tech Smoothing Treatment. I bought some on a whim when I was at Sally's yesterday (gift card for Christmas--woot!). I was planning to do a touch up, but by the time I got home, and got people out of my house, I knew I did not have the energy. So I decided to just shampoo and try this new stuff out...and I was really pleased with the results! My new growth calmed right down, and it only took a short time to blow dry (I air dry with the t-shirt method first, then blow dry on medium with a round brush). My hair was smooth and silky, not much different than after the first wash on a BKT. I might have to stock up on this stuff. I did not try the shampoo and conditioner, which are part of the line, just the treatment, which is sort of like a DC. So far, I'm liking it.


----------



## lilikoi

MarieB said:


> I haven't been on in forever-ever, but I was wondering if anyone else has tried One n' Only Brazilian Tech Smoothing Treatment. I bought some on a whim when I was at Sally's yesterday (gift card for Christmas--woot!). I was planning to do a touch up, but by the time I got home, and got people out of my house, I knew I did not have the energy. So I decided to just shampoo and try this new stuff out...and I was really pleased with the results! My new growth calmed right down, and it only took a short time to blow dry (I air dry with the t-shirt method first, then blow dry on medium with a round brush). My hair was smooth and silky, not much different than after the first wash on a BKT. I might have to stock up on this stuff. I did not try the shampoo and conditioner, which are part of the line, just the treatment, which is sort of like a DC. So far, I'm liking it.



I think this is a nice conditioner but I can't stand the smell! (reminds me of rotten grapefruit). But it did make my hair very soft. I found it super cheap at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Dove56

MarieB said:


> I haven't been on in forever-ever, but I was wondering if anyone else has tried One n' Only Brazilian Tech Smoothing Treatment. I bought some on a whim when I was at Sally's yesterday (gift card for Christmas--woot!). I was planning to do a touch up, but by the time I got home, and got people out of my house, I knew I did not have the energy. So I decided to just shampoo and try this new stuff out...and I was really pleased with the results! My new growth calmed right down, and it only took a short time to blow dry (I air dry with the t-shirt method first, then blow dry on medium with a round brush). My hair was smooth and silky, not much different than after the first wash on a BKT. I might have to stock up on this stuff. I did not try the shampoo and conditioner, which are part of the line, just the treatment, which is sort of like a DC. So far, I'm liking it.



I had the same experience with Coppola Infusion.  The stylist used on my hair at the salon in the same manner you would use a styling cream after shampooing an conditioning my hair and I swear my hair looked like I had *just* gotten a full-out Keratin treatment. I LOVE this product.  I could get away with maybe 3 treatments a year just by using this product as maintenance / keratin refresher!! BTW, you can purchase this product at ULTA.


----------



## HauteHippie

Hmmm... this is an interesting thread. I'm thinking about doing a BKT much later in the year, but I'm a little worried about a burnt hair smell... and singeing off what hair I have.


----------



## nissi

Hi ladies! 

I just did my QOD Max treatment on Wed., and also did a friend for a birthday, which she loooves, but always on the lookout for the safest option!  Please read and take note in case you're using a harmful brand...

10 hair straightening products centre of Health Canada warning


By Bradley Bouzane, Postmedia News December 10, 2010 7:02 PM Be the first to post a comment



OTTAWA — Health Canada has put a stop-sale order on 10 hair-straightening products after they were found to contain excessive levels of formaldehyde.



The products, which are professional-grade and available in hair salons and typically not available to the public, have been linked to hair loss, watery eyes and other symptoms consistent with overexposure to formaldehyde.



Consumer complaints included reports of burning eyes, nose, and throat and breathing difficulties.



The order, which means providers should stop using the products immediately, was issued Friday evening.



Health Canada received at least 30 adverse-reaction reports to the use of the products. No deaths have been reported.



The Canada Border Service Agency has been advised to turn away the products, which originate in the United States, if they arrive at the border.



The affected products are: Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Advanced Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment; Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola; Global Keratin Taming System Strawberry; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Resistant; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Light Wave; Pro-Collagen RX Keratin Treatment; IStraight Keratin (Advanced Keratin Treatment); Brazilian Thermal Reconstruction.



The highest formaldehyde content was at seven per cent, while the lowest content among the affected products was 1.4 per cent, Health Canada said. Cosmetics are permitted in Canada to have up to 0.2 per cent formaldehyde for use as a preservative.



In October, high formaldehyde levels were discovered in Brazilian Blowout solution, another hair smoothing agent which is also available at Canadian hair salons.



Health Canada tests indicated the solution had 12 per cent formaldehyde.



Formaldehyde is a known irritant and has links to cancer when inhaled over a long time period.


Read more: http://www.canada.com/health/hair+straightening+products+centre+Hea...

HHG! Take care!


----------



## L.Brown1114

hey ladies!! i wanted to start BKTing my leave out when I get weaves and from the looks of it i could get away with one ounce right? and will my hair still blend in with yaki or should i get indian?? does it change your texture significantly??

ETA: also i want to buy the KT alone. i know i can just buy no sulfate shampoo and all but is the conditioning mask neccesary or can i replace that with a deep condition??


----------



## Diamond75

Anyone still use Marcia Teixeira? Where are you buying it from?

I've used QOD Gold the last 2 treatments, but thinking about going back to MT for these cold dry months.


----------



## LovingLengths

Is anyone using a sulfur/oil mix at any time while having BKT on the hair?


----------



## HauteHippie

LovingLengths said:


> Is anyone using a sulfur/oil mix at any time while having BKT on the hair?



Thank you for asking this! I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Minty

no I don't use sulfur when KT is fresh. I can't say there is anything wrong with it, I just don't want to run the chance of having an allergic reaction. 



I have one more application of QOD Gold and then I'm out. I may buy some more at the hair show. I definitely didn't like MT Advanced. I have another 4oz bottle if anyone wants to purchase.


----------



## LovingLengths

I was thinking about applying sulfur sometime after two weeks post BKT. I have tried searching the internet to decide whether or not I should use sulfur products. All I could find was this:

Organic sulfur, or methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), is a naturally occurring mineral in the human body. *Sulfur is a component of your hair's keratin protein. Keratin's structure is composed of sulfur-sulfur bonds called disulfide bonds, which give hair its strength and elasticity*, according to the Natural Health and Longevity Resource Center. MSM can be taken as an oral supplement or applied topically to the scalp and it is believed to promote healthy hair growth, although scientific data has yet to back this claim. You can mix MSM powder with olive oil to create a scalp and deep conditioning treatment for your hair.



Read more: Hair Treatment with a Sulfur & Olive Oil Mix | eHow.com Hair Treatment with a Sulfur & Olive Oil Mix | eHow.com


----------



## Kitamita

Hi Ladies, Freshmen here seeking advice  from Senior Bkt 'ers. I want to try GK Hair Taming System but they have three formulas: Light Wave, Curly, & Resistant. I have a my hair  Tex-laxed ( see pic) I would like to keep the curl what formula should I go with? TIA


----------



## Lovelylocs

BostonMaria said:


> Anyone else use this Salerm brand? My sister wants to BKT her natural, shoulder length hair and she said she only trusts me to do it. The Dominican BSS near my mom's house sells this for about $100. I hope I don't make my sister bald LOL





blessed7777 said:


> BostonMaria if you use Salerm BKT please update us on the results. I was eyeing this product the other week.





BostonMaria said:


> Hey Blessed, my sister ended up purchasing the Salerm Keratin Shot off of Ebay. It was $150 and it included the Keratin Shot, Shampoo, comb and spray bottle. She said that next time she's only going to buy the keratin shot by itself and just purchase a sulfate-free shampoo. The kertain shot alone is $99 on Ebay. Its not worth the $50 for the rest of the stuff.
> 
> So anyway, I did this for my niece. I washed her hair with the shampoo... her hair was already tangled and it didn't help that I shampoo'd her hair.  I was like how the heck do I detangle with no conditioner? So I had to spray some of the keratin shot on her hair to be able to detangle it.  After I sectioned her hair off in 6 I followed the directions and applied it to her hair.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it has a nice smell to it. Once I did the flatironing part there were fumes coming out and I inhaled it... lemme tell ya I had a MIGRAINE that lasted for hours. I felt sick to my stomach. Next time I do this (I have to do it again for my sister) I will open the window.
> 
> My niece's hair came out pretty. I didn't take any pictures at the end because I was feeling sick to my stomach. I will try to take pictures when my sister does it.





blessed7777 said:


> Thanks BostonMaria please keep us posted on this product



Anyone else have any updates/reviews on doing the Salerm Keratin shot at home?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I bought my first and only Marcia T from a BHM'er, who just emailed about a re -up.

Sending you the info via PM.



Diamond75 said:


> Anyone still use Marcia Teixeira? Where are you buying it from?
> 
> I've used QOD Gold the last 2 treatments, but thinking about going back to MT for these cold dry months.


----------



## lilikoi

Kitamita said:


> Hi Ladies, Freshmen here seeking advice  from Senior Bkt 'ers. I want to try GK Hair Taming System but they have three formulas: Light Wave, Curly, & Resistant. I have a my hair  Tex-laxed ( see pic) I would like to keep the curl what formula should I go with? TIA



Just from looking at your picture (beautiful hair, btw!) I'm afraid that since you're texlaxed your hair is going to go bone straight if you BKT (regardless of formula). 

Others might want to chime in...


----------



## winterinatl

lilikoi said:


> Just from looking at your picture (beautiful hair, btw!) I'm afraid that since you're texlaxed your hair is going to go bone straight if you BKT (regardless of formula).
> 
> Others might want to chime in...



Yes, my hair us pretty much bone straight.  The part that was relaxed really staight won't wave at all, but the taxlax stuff comes back. But be warned it may take awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bun Mistress

I did my second BKT at home; the first one I had done in a salon but I didn't want ot go back because I felt that they used too much heat and my relaxed ends looked thin after the treatment.  

Well the second treatment was a no go.  My hair looks the same.  I used Rejunvenol with collagen, the formaldehyde free one.  I washed with shampoo twice, applied the BKT and combed through each section.  Then blowed dry and flat ironed.  When I washed three days later, not difference in my hair.  

Also my hair after a BKT isn;t sof tand shiny but gross and itck (both times I had the treatment)

Anyone have any suggestions?  I used several passes of heat and in small sections but the treatment didn't seem to take.  I bought a full bottle of the stuff and if I can't ueit at home then I'm out money!!! I don't want to go back to the salon if I don't have to b/c its so expenisve in this city (starting at 200, and I have long hair so more like 250 to 300)


----------



## Napp

Dove56 said:


> I had the same experience with Coppola Infusion.  The stylist used on my hair at the salon in the same manner you would use a styling cream after shampooing an conditioning my hair and I swear my hair looked like I had *just* gotten a full-out Keratin treatment. I LOVE this product.  I could get away with maybe 3 treatments a year just by using this product as maintenance / keratin refresher!! BTW, you can purchase this product at ULTA.



I really want to try this.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I guess this means I need to part with my Marcia T...If I rodered it I might never get it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was working so well with me its not even funny.It did miracles for my hair.



nissi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just did my QOD Max treatment on Wed., and also did a friend for a birthday, which she loooves, but always on the lookout for the safest option!  Please read and take note in case you're using a harmful brand...
> 
> 10 hair straightening products centre of Health Canada warning
> 
> 
> By Bradley Bouzane, Postmedia News December 10, 2010 7:02 PM Be the first to post a comment
> 
> 
> 
> OTTAWA — Health Canada has put a stop-sale order on 10 hair-straightening products after they were found to contain excessive levels of formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> The products, which are professional-grade and available in hair salons and typically not available to the public, have been linked to hair loss, watery eyes and other symptoms consistent with overexposure to formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Consumer complaints included reports of burning eyes, nose, and throat and breathing difficulties.
> 
> 
> 
> The order, which means providers should stop using the products immediately, was issued Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Health Canada received at least 30 adverse-reaction reports to the use of the products. No deaths have been reported.
> 
> 
> 
> The Canada Border Service Agency has been advised to turn away the products, which originate in the United States, if they arrive at the border.
> 
> 
> 
> The affected products are: Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Advanced Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment; Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola; Global Keratin Taming System Strawberry; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Resistant; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Light Wave; Pro-Collagen RX Keratin Treatment; IStraight Keratin (Advanced Keratin Treatment); Brazilian Thermal Reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> The highest formaldehyde content was at seven per cent, while the lowest content among the affected products was 1.4 per cent, Health Canada said. Cosmetics are permitted in Canada to have up to 0.2 per cent formaldehyde for use as a preservative.
> 
> 
> 
> In October, high formaldehyde levels were discovered in Brazilian Blowout solution, another hair smoothing agent which is also available at Canadian hair salons.
> 
> 
> 
> Health Canada tests indicated the solution had 12 per cent formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Formaldehyde is a known irritant and has links to cancer when inhaled over a long time period.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.canada.com/health/hair+straightening+products+centre+Hea...
> 
> HHG! Take care!


----------



## nichelle02

nissi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just did my QOD Max treatment on Wed., and also did a friend for a birthday, which she loooves, but always on the lookout for the safest option! Please read and take note in case you're using a harmful brand...
> 
> 10 hair straightening products centre of Health Canada warning
> 
> 
> By Bradley Bouzane, Postmedia News December 10, 2010 7:02 PM Be the first to post a comment
> 
> 
> 
> OTTAWA — Health Canada has put a stop-sale order on 10 hair-straightening products after they were found to contain excessive levels of formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> The products, which are professional-grade and available in hair salons and typically not available to the public, have been linked to hair loss, watery eyes and other symptoms consistent with overexposure to formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Consumer complaints included reports of burning eyes, nose, and throat and breathing difficulties.
> 
> 
> 
> The order, which means providers should stop using the products immediately, was issued Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Health Canada received at least 30 adverse-reaction reports to the use of the products. No deaths have been reported.
> 
> 
> 
> The Canada Border Service Agency has been advised to turn away the products, which originate in the United States, if they arrive at the border.
> 
> 
> 
> The affected products are: Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Advanced Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Chocolate Extreme De-Frizzing Treatment; Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy by Coppola; Global Keratin Taming System Strawberry; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Resistant; Global Keratin Taming System with Juvexin Strawberry Light Wave; Pro-Collagen RX Keratin Treatment; IStraight Keratin (Advanced Keratin Treatment); Brazilian Thermal Reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> The highest formaldehyde content was at seven per cent, while the lowest content among the affected products was 1.4 per cent, Health Canada said. Cosmetics are permitted in Canada to have up to 0.2 per cent formaldehyde for use as a preservative.
> 
> 
> 
> In October, high formaldehyde levels were discovered in Brazilian Blowout solution, another hair smoothing agent which is also available at Canadian hair salons.
> 
> 
> 
> Health Canada tests indicated the solution had 12 per cent formaldehyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Formaldehyde is a known irritant and has links to cancer when inhaled over a long time period.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.canada.com/health/hair+straightening+products+centre+Hea...
> 
> HHG! Take care!


 

Thank you for posting this. I was just looking today at the Marcia Teixeira extreme de-frizzing treatment. I have a small bottle and used a portion of it a few months ago. I was considering using the remainder of it when my supply of the other brand I use wears out. When I first started using BKT I never thought I would still be using it a year or so later but I am. And with that in mind, I want to err on the side of caution. So, I'll be skipping the Marcia Teixeira and keeping this list handy. I'd love to know all of the brands they tested.


----------



## nissi

nichelle02 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I was just looking today at the Marcia Teixeira extreme de-frizzing treatment. I have a small bottle and used a portion of it a few months ago. I was considering using the remainder of it when my supply of the other brand I use wears out. When I first started using BKT I never thought I would still be using it a year or so later but I am. And with that in mind, I want to err on the side of caution. So, I'll be skipping the Marcia Teixeira and keeping this list handy. I'd love to know all of the brands they tested.



No problem, anything to help! I found the article doing a google search on formaldehyde levels of softliss, fyi...


----------



## nichelle02

It looks like you posted the whole article. I was looking for the complete list of everything they tested, including the brands that tested okay.


----------



## nissi

Now check this out! There is a supposedly vegan BKT - Zerran! Here's the link and article to follow!  Still I think I will wait to see concerning performance and side effects..
Zerran International Launches Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System at ISSE

Zerran International Launches Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System at ISSE
Vegan Hair Care Innovator Marks 25 Years in Pro Beauty and Salon Industry with a New Hair Smoothing Treatment Free of Formaldehyde and Keratin.

North Hollywood, CA (PRWEB) January 26, 2011

As evidence mounts regarding the toxic dangers of Brazilian keratin-type hair smoothing treatments, Zerran International announces Reallisse™, the world's first 100 percent vegan semi-permanent hair smoothing system. This patent protected product is formulated without keratin or other animal products and contains absolutely no formaldehyde, aldehydes, thioglycolates, sodium hydroxide, guanidine hydroxide, methylene glycol, formol, formalin, ethers, or any other substance that produces formaldehyde gas upon heating with a flatiron.

In development over the past year, Reallisse™ was designed to follow the roll out of Reform®, Zerran’s patented method for permanent hair straightening, also free of toxic formaldehyde and other related dangerous and harmful substances. Reallisse™ is a professional system exclusively for use as an in-salon service.

“Reallisse™ was already in our innovation pipeline for 2011,” states Zerran marketing director Cindy Van Steelandt. “But with the formaldehyde issues arising from the EU ban of certain keratin straightening products in the summer of 2010 and the Oregon OSHA investigations last fall, it was essential that we support the stylist community with a healthy alternative product for hair smoothing.

“As a well-established entrepreneurial company serving the professional salon industry since 1986, we already held patents to the critical components of this product,” Van Steelandt says. “So we were able to react quickly and devote our resources to bringing this product to market.” Van Steelandt notes that Reallisse™ is debuting in January 2011 at the ISSE Long Beach, a pro beauty industry show. “We have a network of stylists who are trying out the system in major metropolitan areas coast to coast with excellent results.”

Hands-on education is an essential part of the philosophy. “The Reallisse™ technique is similar to the keratin smoothing process, so after taking our training, the stylist can immediately offer this lucrative, in-demand salon service,” Van Steelandt explains. “The Reallisse™ process itself takes about 90 minutes to complete for the average head of hair. Follow-up services will depend on how quickly hair grows out and degree of natural curl and frizziness present, so clients will likely return to the salon every two to four months for touch ups, just as they do now for Brazilian keratin-type treatments. Clients are reporting a 50 percent reduction in styling time following a Reallisse™ service.”

An effective and non-toxic solution for curly and frizzy hair is more than just vanity. According to a recent study conducted by Yale University professor Marianne LaFrance, women are embarrassed when they think they're having a "bad hair day." Hair smoothing empowers women by giving them more control over their curly, frizzy hair and contributes to their overall self esteem and sense of well-being.

About Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System
A revolutionary Catalyst introduces vegan proteins from wheat, corn and oats to the hair shaft. The heat-activated formula eliminates frizz and reduces unwanted curl and unruly volume. A flat iron developed to Zerran specifications,
meeting the 450 F° heat standard, is recommended for superior results.

    * pH balanced
    * NO masks or scalp balms required
    * NO special venting system needed
    * NO irritating fumes
    * NO harsh chemicals
    * Average treatment time is 90 minutes
    * Hair may be washed 24 hours following treatment
    * Hair will have natural body, movement and be responsive to thermal curling
    * Treatment effects will last from 2 - 4 months, depending upon client variables

About Zerran International
Zerran International Corporation is a privately owned manufacturer and global distributor of Zerran Hair Care products for the professional salon industry. Based on intensive scientific research and centuries-old botanical tradition, the company has formulated and delivered 100 percent vegan shampoos, conditioners and styling products utilizing renewable botanical extracts and essential oils since 1986. Zerran International Corporation is headquartered in Los Angeles, California. Visit Zerran International at Booth 430 at ISSE, Long Beach Convention Center. Welcome to Zerran Hair Care, where beautiful hair happens naturally - Home

###
Contact

    * Cindy Van Steelandt
      Zerran International
      8006261921
      Email

    * Kyrian Corona
      Makeover Media
      8187539444
      Email

They also have something else called Reform.  We shall see when they make this available for retail..."Zerran's Reform is a permanent straightening system that gives you naturally smooth, straight hair without the use of harsh chemicals. No formaldehyde, no aldehydes,sodium hydroxide or thioglycolates. Vegan proteins and specific heat transform your hair gently and naturally. Ask your professional stylist for a swatch test!"
YouTube - Zerran Reform Before and After Gallery


----------



## nissi

nichelle02 said:


> It looks like you posted the whole article. I was looking for the complete list of everything they tested, including the brands that tested okay.



Right, I was going back to check the link and noticed it acting weird, will find it again...


----------



## nissi

nichelle02 said:


> It looks like you posted the whole article. I was looking for the complete list of everything they tested, including the brands that tested okay.



Ok, check this link:
Several professional hair smoothing solutions contain formaldehyde - Health Canada Advisory 2010-12-10


And this is the original site I found the article while checking for softliss formaldehyde levels. Be forewarned, these folks are rabid BKT-haters!  they ain't playin!  But they really give good insights when you really want to know what is what:
Brazilian Straightening Systems - An Article FYI & SAFETY! - hairbrained

Errrum, and here is the Canadian article...that link may be broken...
10 hair straightening products centre of Health Canada warning

Interesting comments here...
BKT or Brazilian Keratin Treatment - Formaldehyde-free Alternatives

Irish Recall Info
http://www.imb.ie/images/uploaded/d... Straightening Products – Update Nov. 2nd.pdf

Will update if I get more...HTH! HHG!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I'm doing a personal no heat challenge for the rest of 2011 and am selling the last of my Rejuvenol BKT.  There are 2 treatments left (APL hair).  I have the full kit.

Details are here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12752769#post12752769


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I hope this product is available soon. I want something natural and this seems to be the answer to my prayers.



nissi said:


> Now check this out! There is a supposedly vegan BKT - Zerran! Here's the link and article to follow!  Still I think I will wait to see concerning performance and side effects..
> Zerran International Launches Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System at ISSE
> 
> Zerran International Launches Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System at ISSE
> Vegan Hair Care Innovator Marks 25 Years in Pro Beauty and Salon Industry with a New Hair Smoothing Treatment Free of Formaldehyde and Keratin.
> 
> North Hollywood, CA (PRWEB) January 26, 2011
> 
> As evidence mounts regarding the toxic dangers of Brazilian keratin-type hair smoothing treatments, Zerran International announces Reallisse™, the world's first 100 percent vegan semi-permanent hair smoothing system. This patent protected product is formulated without keratin or other animal products and contains absolutely no formaldehyde, aldehydes, thioglycolates, sodium hydroxide, guanidine hydroxide, methylene glycol, formol, formalin, ethers, or any other substance that produces formaldehyde gas upon heating with a flatiron.
> 
> In development over the past year, Reallisse™ was designed to follow the roll out of Reform®, Zerran’s patented method for permanent hair straightening, also free of toxic formaldehyde and other related dangerous and harmful substances. Reallisse™ is a professional system exclusively for use as an in-salon service.
> 
> “Reallisse™ was already in our innovation pipeline for 2011,” states Zerran marketing director Cindy Van Steelandt. “But with the formaldehyde issues arising from the EU ban of certain keratin straightening products in the summer of 2010 and the Oregon OSHA investigations last fall, it was essential that we support the stylist community with a healthy alternative product for hair smoothing.
> 
> “As a well-established entrepreneurial company serving the professional salon industry since 1986, we already held patents to the critical components of this product,” Van Steelandt says. “So we were able to react quickly and devote our resources to bringing this product to market.” Van Steelandt notes that Reallisse™ is debuting in January 2011 at the ISSE Long Beach, a pro beauty industry show. “We have a network of stylists who are trying out the system in major metropolitan areas coast to coast with excellent results.”
> 
> Hands-on education is an essential part of the philosophy. “The Reallisse™ technique is similar to the keratin smoothing process, so after taking our training, the stylist can immediately offer this lucrative, in-demand salon service,” Van Steelandt explains. “The Reallisse™ process itself takes about 90 minutes to complete for the average head of hair. Follow-up services will depend on how quickly hair grows out and degree of natural curl and frizziness present, so clients will likely return to the salon every two to four months for touch ups, just as they do now for Brazilian keratin-type treatments. Clients are reporting a 50 percent reduction in styling time following a Reallisse™ service.”
> 
> An effective and non-toxic solution for curly and frizzy hair is more than just vanity. According to a recent study conducted by Yale University professor Marianne LaFrance, women are embarrassed when they think they're having a "bad hair day." Hair smoothing empowers women by giving them more control over their curly, frizzy hair and contributes to their overall self esteem and sense of well-being.
> 
> About Reallisse™ Vegan Hair Smoothing System
> A revolutionary Catalyst introduces vegan proteins from wheat, corn and oats to the hair shaft. The heat-activated formula eliminates frizz and reduces unwanted curl and unruly volume. A flat iron developed to Zerran specifications,
> meeting the 450 F° heat standard, is recommended for superior results.
> 
> * pH balanced
> * NO masks or scalp balms required
> * NO special venting system needed
> * NO irritating fumes
> * NO harsh chemicals
> * Average treatment time is 90 minutes
> * Hair may be washed 24 hours following treatment
> * Hair will have natural body, movement and be responsive to thermal curling
> * Treatment effects will last from 2 - 4 months, depending upon client variables
> 
> About Zerran International
> Zerran International Corporation is a privately owned manufacturer and global distributor of Zerran Hair Care products for the professional salon industry. Based on intensive scientific research and centuries-old botanical tradition, the company has formulated and delivered 100 percent vegan shampoos, conditioners and styling products utilizing renewable botanical extracts and essential oils since 1986. Zerran International Corporation is headquartered in Los Angeles, California. Visit Zerran International at Booth 430 at ISSE, Long Beach Convention Center. Welcome to Zerran Hair Care, where beautiful hair happens naturally - Home
> 
> ###
> Contact
> 
> * Cindy Van Steelandt
> Zerran International
> 8006261921
> Email
> 
> * Kyrian Corona
> Makeover Media
> 8187539444
> Email
> 
> They also have something else called Reform.  We shall see when they make this available for retail..."Zerran's Reform is a permanent straightening system that gives you naturally smooth, straight hair without the use of harsh chemicals. No formaldehyde, no aldehydes,sodium hydroxide or thioglycolates. Vegan proteins and specific heat transform your hair gently and naturally. Ask your professional stylist for a swatch test!"
> YouTube - Zerran Reform Before and After Gallery


----------



## nissi

BlackHairDiva said:


> I hope this product is available soon. I want something natural and this seems to be the answer to my prayers.



Girl, we are here <>! But go to the website and see if they offer it near you. They are not close enough to me yet, so I will wait. One thing I don't like is no keratin in it, they said wheat, corn and oat proteins. :/ Kinda kills my joy a little. A little too vegan, ugh!

In the meantime, I shall research Keratin Shot, Inoar Morrocan Brush and Simply Smooth from American Culture and see what I find... Keep me posted on your progress! HHG!


----------



## sweettrini

Hey ladies,

I barely ever post but I am a longtime member and constant lurker lol  Anyway I just wanted to post the results of my 2nd BKT. The 1st I did in November 2010 at a salon with QOD Max which I liked. So I got a 4oz bottle on Ebay and did this 2nd treatment myself at home. It was fine, no fumes or irritation to speak of, just some burnt fingers from my flat iron (my technique leaves MUCH to be desired haha ) Any way it turned out fine I think. I have a 48 hour rest period beofre I can wash. I am a transitioner - my last relaxer was Feb 2010 and I can't believe it's been a year already. I had cut my hair into a bob in November and my plan is to BKT until I trim off all the texlaxed hair, then see where it goes from there. Here are my results!


----------



## Eisani

Dove56 said:


> I had the same experience with Coppola Infusion.  The stylist used on my hair at the salon in the same manner you would use a styling cream after shampooing an conditioning my hair and I swear my hair looked like I had *just* gotten a full-out Keratin treatment. I LOVE this product.  I could get away with maybe 3 treatments a year just by using this product as maintenance / keratin refresher!! BTW, you can purchase this product at ULTA.


I think I want to try this!


----------



## Napp

Eisani please update when you get the infusion. i plan on getting it later this week. i am also interested in the vegan bkt.

if i could find a safe,fume free bkt that i dont need gloves to use, that washes out after i dont use it for a while and still gives a noticable smoothing effect i would happily jump back on the bandwagon


----------



## JustKiya

Checking back in!!!

I'm about to do my second BKT - either this weekend or next weekend. So far, it's done EXACTLY what I've hoped - made detangling SO much easier, and increased/improved my retention despite my use of chemical color. I haven't worn it straight since I first applied it, so I don't know how that would look. I totally forgot about the post-wash pictures - I think I might have one or two - I'll have to look. I'll try to remember to post pics this go-around. The only thing I'm considering changing is perhaps using a TINY bit more product. We'll see.


----------



## Morenita

Has anybody heard any further info on the CHI Enviro American Smoothing Treatment? I've never been interested in BKT b/c of the ingredients, but this one is supposed to be all-natural. Read about it here: A Natural and Safe Smoothing Treatment I Can Trust | NaturallyCurly.com

The girl who wrote the article says it's "completely natural and environmentally safe, being made of pearl, silk, and amino acids."


----------



## hoi

Hey guys,
Have any of you tried La Braziliana Spruzzi.  It comes in 2 forms, zero and 24hr.  It LB's newest type of BKT.  Spruzzi Zero has no formaldehyde and I am not sure about the Spruzzi 24hr one.  It is much more affordable but only lasts 2 months.  The application is also easier from what I could tell.  I am particularly interessted in the Spruzzi variety.  Please let me know if you guys have tried it and what the results have been like.  

I had a La Brasiliana BKT done in late September at Ted Gibson's and am due for another one.  Though the results were subtle;I didn't run into any problems with my hair or side effects; and I was pleased.  However, I am looking for a much more affordable option w/less risk of side effects this time around.  When it comes to chemical services, I am a salon kind of girl but am thinking of doing it myself.  I would just need one w/really straight forward application.  

Also, if you guys know of anyone who does a good job on BKTs at affordable rates and is located in DC/MD/VA area, please let me know.

Thanks guys!


----------



## beana

I have 4oz of Global Keratin JUVEXIN available for $45, shipping included. Please PM me if you're interested. It's the Strawberry scent with 2% formaldehyde.

I am selling because i no longer BKT my hair. thanks!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies I got my hands on a Zerrans Reform Relaxer and I will post the ingredients of the reform activator and the process. I will not be able to try it since my hair dryer died.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Zerran Reform Natural hair straightener Instructions and  Ingredient list found here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529147


----------



## Napp

bump im looking for any new formulas that may have come out that are safe. organix looks like it may be good but it doesnt seem like the hair will revert after use. i just want a temporary texturizer that goes away when i stop using it.....of all of the things i have used to alter my hair texture i have been most satisfied with the bkt but i just wish it was safer

here are some ones i am researching now

Keragreen
Chi enviro-straightens the hair
spruzzi keratin-slightly loosens curl
salerm keratin shot-straightens the hair
qod organiq
rio de keratin
surface smooth-seems like a relaxer(test strand)

hopefully since keratin treatments are trendy, new and safe formulas will be coming out


----------



## healthytext

Lasio is touting their new Keratin Tropic as being truly formaldehyde-free. I haven't found anyone selling samples so you'll have to be/know a licensed stylist to get some for now.


----------



## Napp

aw man! i am actually thinking of getting the organix treatment and diluting iti would just try it on my edges first just to see how it works. these treatments are so daggone expensive! i see why some would rather just relax....

after a little more research i have narrowed it down to copolla keratin infusion and la brasiliana dieci. they are both expensive but not overly so.


----------



## Napp

i wonder if any one is bkting anymore?

anyhoo i found a new bkt from the nunaat line. it looks promising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqPiRmskcPU&feature=related

i wish i had found out about this before i went and bought the coppolla. its like 1/3rd of the price!


----------



## Dove56

I am still BkTing. Next month is my 2 year bkt anniversary! I still love it! My favorite BKT is QOD Max and Coppola.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Napp
I'm too lazy to even bother with it! I was using it to preserve my relaxed ends until I BC'd  (next year), but my relaxed hair is doing well without it, and my natural hair is easily blown-out or straightened.

I still have 40ozs left, so I might give it to family/friends. It'll hurt, though, considering the big $$$ I spent on the 48oz bottle.


----------



## Napp

Dove56 said:


> I am still BkTing. Next month is my 2 year bkt anniversary! I still love it! My favorite BKT is QOD Max and Coppola.
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App




this thread used to be so bustling. it seems like alot of people who bkt'd left as well. the application is so tedious especially on afro textured hair..



sipp100 said:


> Napp
> I'm too lazy to even bother with it! I was using it to preserve my relaxed ends until I BC'd  (next year), but my relaxed hair is doing well without it, and my natural hair is easily blown-out or straightened.
> 
> I still have 40ozs left, so I might give it to family/friends. It'll hurt, though, considering the big $$$ I spent on the 48oz bottle.



aww that sucks. i hate the application of regular bkts which is why i am looking some something i can apply like a leave in.

i think you should try selling sample sizes on ebay. that ay it wont go to a waste and belive me someone will buy

 if the coppolla doesnt work out i will try the nunaat and if that doesnt work out i might go back to the ok keratin that i know works and the hair reverts after non use.


----------



## Napp

here is another new bkt that looks promising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnwY_GQ5Wp8


----------



## healthytext

Napp said:


> aww that sucks. i hate the application of regular bkts which is why i am looking some something i can apply like a leave in.



Keratin Express looks interesting. You put it on, comb it through and flat iron. Here's the MSDS.

It's been almost 2 years since my last BKT. I recently purchased more QOD Gold but I've been too lazy to apply it.


----------



## Napp

healthytext said:


> Keratin Express looks interesting. You put it on, comb it through and flat iron. Here's the MSDS.
> 
> It's been almost 2 years since my last BKT. I recently purchased more QOD Gold but I've been too lazy to apply it.



it still has aldehydes in it that means i would have to handle it with gloves which i dont want either. i am gonna try the coppola infusion tonight i did a test on my edges and it straighten my hair beatifully but when i wet my hair again i didnt see a difference. i hope it at leasts makes my hair stronger.


----------



## SexyCap

I'm thinking of trying a bkt... I saw Agi Max on amazon for about $60. I also saw Nunaat on ebay.  Anyone see reviews on that yet?


----------



## Napp

SexyCap

i bought some nunaat Brazilian keratin reconstructor. its is the professional formula. here is whats on the bottle


Brazilian Keratin System Liquid Keratin 10.1 fl.oz. / 300 ml

This product acts directly on hair cortex and rebuilds hair fiber, leaving hair straighter, disciplined and with little volume. It also acts repidly to return strengh and vitality to the hair. It is formulated with vegetal keratin, which is resistant to rinsing and thus remains in the hair longer, promoting maximum hydration and helping to keep the hair more flexible and shiny.

How to use : Spray the product on hair and comb throughout length of hair, so that it is fully moistened. Make sure that the application is thorough. Brush with a hairdryer and finish with a ceramic heat iron 180C. Wait 10 minutes.

Ingredients : Aqua(water), Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed Corn Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Sodium PCA, Sodium Lactate, Arginine, Aspartic Acid, PCA, Glycine, Alanine, Serine, Valine, Proline, Threnine, Isoleucine, Histidine, Phenylalanine, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Poliquaternium-4, Polyquaternium-10, Parfum(Fragrance[Benzyl Benzoate, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Benzyl Salicylate, Coumarin]), Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone.

Precaution: Keep out of reach of children.Store in a cool and dry place, away from direct sunlight.



it looks good so far.  i am very interested in the underline parts. it sounds like it works and has staying power.



here is a video describing the application process. it looks very easy plus you do not need gloves or anything.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqPiRmskcPU&feature=player_embedded

there is also a maintenance formula that is out. i havent gotten the ingredients for it yet but the instructions are different(copied from ebay)

This is formulated with vegetal keratin, which is resistant to rinsing and thus remains in the hair longer keeping the hair more flexible and shiny.  It is ideal for hair that has been straightened, dyed, exposed to sun, wind, sea salt, and chlorine, as well as blow-dried or ironed. It effectively penetrates hair structure, realigning it and reducing hair volume.  


HOW To USE: Apply to hair, massaging product in from root to tip.  It is not necessary to rinse. Brush with a hairdryer and finish with a ceramic heat iron.

this reconstructor looks like it is weaker but i cannot know for sure until i can get an ingredient list. here is the application

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mWLMj457LM&feature=player_embedded

notice that this reconstructor is not used alone.


i got my bottle today and did a small section of my hair and the edges. compared to my recently bkt'd hair with OK keratin, the hair is smoother,silkier and looser but the curl retained its spiral shape. when straighted the hair is very shiny,bone straight and kinda flyaway. it also feels stronger which surprised me. its very easy to apply just spray it on. you dont need excesive heat. they recommend 180 degress C and you only need 2 passes to get it bone straight. it smells like soap or powder but when flat ironed turns into a cologne smell. if you wanted to avoid heat you could spray it on,airdry and flat iron.

i will do a more thorough review when i do my whole head. i want to see how the small section reacts as time goes by and if it reverts.

i am really impressed that this form free products worksthe ingredients look ok to me but i could have missed something. it does have  Methylisothiazolinone but i see that alot of board favorites do. i dont know how to feel about that


----------



## Napp

i stripped my old bkt and out this one in. it was alot of work so this betta give me nice results.my hair is very light and bouncy.i *never* thought i could get straight hair results like this with just a flat iron and a leave in. even if it doesnt work i think i will be using this to straighten from now on.

there was no fumes at all and i was able to  blowdry and flat iron quickly with minimal breakage.(a little over and hour!) i did bring out my big daddy blowdryer with comb attachment because by that time i was soooo tired and didnt care anymore

. this stuff really is resistant to rinsing because i didnt notice it was gone until stage 3 of the stripping which was an aphogee 2 step. as soon as i put that on my test area and edges shrunk and napped up


----------



## tdc1978

I'm using QOD gold. I have BKTd twice so far and planning to do it again in July.


----------



## CoutureMe06

I wrote a post and it got deleted. I'm too lazy to write again.

Tonight I will be doing Rejuvenol 24 hour treatment. 

http://www.justbeautysupplies.com/rejuvenolbrazilian24hourkeratintreatment16floz473ml.aspx


----------



## healthytext

I used the Rejuvenol Frizz Away Hair Shine yesterday. It's really good.


----------



## sydwrites

I have the regular Rejuvenol and loved it but I have had so much going on its been like 6 months since ive used it.  I would be very interested in the 24 hour results since that means i wouldnt have to try and keep my hair straight as long.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

There is a salon in my area who does Zerran reform...Here is the catch...The price they charge is 600$ and up. Heck no!!!


----------



## SexyCap

I ended up buying the QOD Max.  It's in now (the smell is gross... I feel like I smell like burnt death ).  I texturized my hair first since its pretty short but depending on how this turns out I may not tex it again. I'm hoping my hair doesn't come too straight, more like frizz free curls (my curls looked really awesome after the tex) Does this really need to stay in for 4 days?


----------



## Napp

its been 4 days  and i really like the nunaat so far. my hair is so light and swangy but doesnt look heavy or greasy.my hair is not as shiny as i thought though. plus my roots barley reverted even after ive sweated alot and wet my edges. im not sure thats a good thing


----------



## SexyCap

So I washed my hair and it is horrible.  If I ever decide to do this again, it will be when my hair is much longer. I don't even have before pics of my hair... but now I have lots of straight sections mixed with frizzy curly spots and straight roots here, curly roots there.... just complete madness.  

This is definitely my fault though with the texturizer thing beforehand. 


Thing is, it looked awesome with just the tex (exact results I was looking for) and since I liked it, I probably should have just left it alone... I figured this might add some strength to it but my hair kinda feels thin and papery...

Now I don't know if the curls will come back as evenly as they were.


----------



## NaturallyYours2

So, I had my first BKT done last week.  I was in a sew-in for 3 months prior to getting it done.  I decided to have it done professionally for my first time. It was the 3 day application.  I can honestly say that I am pleased with the results.  I love the lightness, shine and swagga that my hair now has.  

Thank all of you ladies on this thread for the valuable info provided. 

Pics included: hair prepped, hair right after BKT was applied, 3 days later when BKT was washed out/styled, result of being tired of wearing it down and pic of product.


----------



## Napp

i washed out the nunaat and my hair is slightly looser. and it streches out a litte bit more and dries faster. its like a very weak bkt. i need something stronger otherwise i will keep having to use heat to get the amount of curl that i want. i decided to try it again this time saturating my hair with product instead of lightly misting it on wet hair like last time. i also used a little of my ok keratin treatment. hopefully this will make a difference.

update: i really like the nunaat because it actually strengthens my hair. i blowdryed and flat ironed and had minimal breakage and when i went to inspect my ends they werent spilt i will keep this in my regimen

 im still looking for something that will loosen up the curl a bit. at least around the edges.


----------



## SexyCap

I think I probably did a few things wrong, but I wish I had tested bkt out with a weaker formula for the first time.  I like that my edges are really sleek but I wish the rest of my curls were back, albeit smoother and stretched... Now, I really can't wear my hair out unless I straighten all of it... I might go to a professional next time (if its still allowed by the fda by then lol).


----------



## sydwrites

For those of you who have Global Juvexin, where are you purchasing it at?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I just did a wonderful discovery!!!

As some of you know I managed to get a zerran reform kit. However I do not feel comfortable to use it at this time. So I'm still using my M.T chocolate for now. 

I managed get my hands on the M.T training DVD. Apparently you must leave the chocolate treatment on and not was the hair for 4 days. Which I did. After 4 days,I decided to a pre-poo. I had some samples of Ojon Intensive  mask for dry and damaged hair( dark brown pot). I saturated my hair with it. I shocked by the smell!!! It smells like  Cigars/ tabacco! So I decided to put some coconut oil in hope of lowering the smell. I kept the pre poo for 2 hours in my hair and rinsed my hair with my conditioner and did a deep condish as well with aussi moist. I blow dried my hair flat ironed my hair.   I was shocked I would have NEVER predicted my hair my hair would be so much more straighter than it was during the 4 day wait period. It's crazy soft!! MOISTURIZED and the MOVEMENT IS INSANE!!! I'm kicking myself for not buying some whale sperm oil to add some crazy shine!!! I'm loving my hair. I'm thinking of  doing the zerran treatment on top to make it permanent. that way I don't have to think about sweating, salts,etc. It feels almost like Type 2 to relaxed type 3A hair. I have type 4 B hair.


----------



## mstar

BlackHairDiva said:


> I just did a wonderful discovery!!!
> 
> As some of you know I managed to get a zerran reform kit. However I do not feel comfortable to use it at this time. So I'm still using my M.T chocolate for now.
> 
> I managed get my hands on the M.T training DVD. Apparently you must leave the chocolate treatment on and not was the hair for 4 days. Which I did. After 4 days,I decided to a pre-poo. I had some samples of Ojon Intensive  mask for dry and damaged hair( dark brown pot). I saturated my hair with it. I shocked by the smell!!! It smells like  Cigars/ tabacco! So I decided to put some coconut oil in hope of lowering the smell. I kept the pre poo for 2 hours in my hair and rinsed my hair with my conditioner and did a deep condish as well with aussi moist. I blow dried my hair flat ironed my hair.   I was shocked I would have NEVER predicted my hair my hair would be so much more straighter than it was during the 4 day wait period. It's crazy soft!! MOISTURIZED and the MOVEMENT IS INSANE!!! I'm kicking myself for not buying some whale sperm oil to add some crazy shine!!! I'm loving my hair. I'm thinking of  doing the zerran treatment on top to make it permanent. that way I don't have to think about sweating, salts,etc. It feels almost like Type 2 to relaxed type 3A hair. I have type 4 B hair.


You're a genius for suggesting this! I did your pre-poo treatment on my dry hair before rinsing out my MT Chocolate BKT last week. I used my sample of the Ojon treatment, topped with the caramel treatment, and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Then I rinsed it all out thoroughly, and co-washed with Suave coconut. My hair looked and felt fab. 

I'll be doing this from now on. Thanks again!


----------



## mstar

I did my first BKT of 2011 last week. I used Marcia Teixeira Chocolate for the first time (I usually use MT Advanced). It came out pretty nice, but the 4-day wait time was a killer.  The fumes were almost non-existent with the Chocolate as compared to the Advanced. This will probably be the last time I'll use a regular formaldehyde treatment.

I learned that Marcia Teixeira has a new line of BKTs called the Soft Treatment, and the Soft Chocolate Treatment. *They do not release any formaldehyde-producing ingredients whatsoever.* Marcia Teixeira has always been the most honest company with regards to the formaldehyde issue (they provide MSDS for all their products), and I trust them. I will try the Soft Chocolate next time.

Here's an information sheet about the new formaldehyde-free treatments. These are the main differences in the Soft BKTs compared to the regular ones: 
-They're spray-on formulas
-You flat iron at 350-400 degrees instead of 450
-Only 1-3 passes with the flat iron
-No waiting; you rinse immediately after the flat iron
-Shampoo out instead of rinse out
-Do your color treatments after the BKT instead of before


----------



## kaytorry

mstar said:


> I did my first BKT of 2011 last week. I used Marcia Teixeira Chocolate for the first time (I usually use MT Advanced). It came out pretty nice, but the 4-day wait time was a killer.  The fumes were almost non-existent with the Chocolate as compared to the Advanced. This will probably be the last time I'll use a regular formaldehyde treatment.
> 
> I learned that Marcia Teixeira has a new line of BKTs called the Soft Treatment, and the Soft Chocolate Treatment. *They do not release any formaldehyde-producing ingredients whatsoever.* Marcia Teixeira has always been the most honest company with regards to the formaldehyde issue (they provide MSDS for all their products), and I trust them. I will try the Soft Chocolate next time.
> 
> Here's an information sheet about the new formaldehyde-free treatments. These are the main differences in the Soft BKTs compared to the regular ones:
> -They're spray-on formulas
> -You flat iron at 350-400 degrees instead of 450
> -Only 1-3 passes with the flat iron
> -No waiting; you rinse immediately after the flat iron
> -Shampoo out instead of rinse out
> -Do your color treatments after the BKT instead of before


 
Do you have a pic after you did the BKT? what products do you use after doing the treatment for example, do you use only the products of that line? or do you just stay away from sulfates?


----------



## mstar

^^No, I don't have any pictures. I've never used the Marcia Teixeira after-care products...I use my regular products without sulfates or salt. The only difference is that my BKT'd hair seems to like silicones.


----------



## kaytorry

Salerm Keratin Shot Kit

Has anyone tried this yet? It looks easy to do at home, and way cheaper than the other brands that I have seen thus far.  I have looked, but I have yet to find any reviews or before or after pictures.

http://www.justbeautyproducts.com/proddetail.cfm?ItemID=1296


----------



## Nikki4ny

Hi Ladies,

MStar, were able to purchase the MT treatment on your own, or did someone with a cosmetology license have to get it for you?  I want to try it, but can't figure where/how to get it. 

Thanks


----------



## mstar

Last week's BKT was one of my best treatments ever.  My hair is SO soft and shiny...I can't stop touching the softness. It also feels very protected, and the tangles just melted away.

Prior to doing this BKT, I was not very happy with my hair. I hadn't BKT'd or hennaed since last year, and my hair had completely reverted to hardcore Type 4B.  It was hard, dry, and very nappy...it took lots of work to get a comb through it, and I lost a LOT of hair while detangling and applying the BKT.  That experience made me certain that I will be a BKT stan for life...the 4A hair that it gives me is a thousand times easier to deal with than my natural 4B.




Nikki4ny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> MStar, were able to purchase the MT treatment on your own, or did someone with a cosmetology license have to get it for you?  I want to try it, but can't figure where/how to get it.
> 
> Thanks


You can buy it at Sleekhair.com, and sometimes at Amazon or Ebay. Sleekhair has a product page for the new Soft Treatments, but they're not in stock yet.


----------



## cheryl26

Has anyone tried the Coppola keratin treatment? If so, does it really last 3 months? I  bought an 8oz bottle off ebay and it's sitting in my head right now for the 30 mins.  The smell is horrible. Like a toxic coconut and has my throat all dried out even though I had the windows open and a fan on! I hate dealing with my hair too Mstar! I think mine is a mix of 3abc and now that it has lengthened out I HATE brushing it HATE HATE. I hope this gets rid of frizz I swear if I don't get just the right combination of products or don't have time to put anything in it, after 2 hours my hair will be nothing but a frizzy nasty haystack! I just wanna be able to wash it and GO, no products, no frizz!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

mstar said:


> You're a genius for suggesting this! I did your pre-poo treatment on my dry hair before rinsing out my MT Chocolate BKT last week. I used my sample of the Ojon treatment, topped with the caramel treatment, and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Then I rinsed it all out thoroughly, and co-washed with Suave coconut. My hair looked and felt fab.
> 
> I'll be doing this from now on. Thanks again!




you are welcome!!!  By the way, we are supposed to rinse the chocolate treatment after 4 days... which and it turned out Incredible. During the 4 days it seemed like my keratin treatment was a miss...it felt a bit frizzy/ dry not as smooth, but after the rinse??? my hair was silky straight.... Like...  Clear people hair or asian hair....  No joke!!!( Just to be clear my hair still curls a bit when whet, but when I do a slight blow dry and flat iron at low heat...lawd have mercy!!! Impeccable). My hair was never like that!!!I think I'm on the urge of find the right  combination of product to get results that would put Oprah's hair into shame. 

This also cuts dramatically the time I need to do my hair.


----------



## Nikki4ny

Thanks a lot! Will have to check it out


----------



## Napp

It just took me 2 hours to rollerset myhair. Lawd help me! I am getting the new ion bkt asap. This no heat thing is EATING UP MY TIME. the nunaat was way too weak. The ion says it will release 50% of my curl so i would really like to see that. I would just get a relaxer but i want to go to a salon this time around and i dont have 40 + tip to get my hair done but if i scrimp on my lunch money and collect some owed money i can afford the bkt.


----------



## healthytext

Curiosity got the better of me and I tried the Zerran Reallisse smoothing treatment last night. Instructions are the same as most other products of this nature: clarify the hair, blow-dry, apply treatment, blow-dry again and flat iron on high heat with multiple passes. The weird thing about Reallisse is the product is not very viscous at all; it seemed just like water. The directions say to apply with a tint brush which I thought was pretty crazy so I poured some in a spray bottle and went to work paying careful attention to the ends of the hair. The solution has no fragrance or odor. I couldn't tell there was anything on my hair until the blow-dry step when it began to feel coated.

I flat ironed on 390-400° and did three passes on each section. There were no fumes or unpleasant odors. My hair turned out shiny but felt a bit dry. I left the product in for about 12 hours instead of 24 because I wanted to roller set my hair for work tomorrow. The instructions say to rinse the hair and apply the Zerran Smoothing Moisture Mask, rinse again and then apply the Leave-In or Rinse Conditioning Serum. Upon rinsing out the mask I did notice that my hair felt silkier and had more slip than usual. There was a slight reduction in frizz and volume but my curl pattern didn't change. I found that it was easier to get my roots straight while setting my hair on rollers. The one thing that I loved about QOD Gold was that it completely eliminated breakage so I'm curious to see if I'll have such luck with Reallisse.

Ingredients for the Reallisse Catalyst: _achillea millefolium extract, althea officinalis root extract, ammonium lauryl sulfate, cetyl alcohol, chamomilla recutita flower extract, citric acid, citrus aurantium dulcis fruit extract, cymbopogon schoenanthus oil, dimethyl sulfone, disodium edta, foeniculum vulgare fruit extract, ginkgo biloba leaf extract, glycyrrhiza glabra root extract, hydrolyzed corn protein, hydrolyzed soy protein, hydrolyzed wheat protein, lauramide dea, lavandula angustifolia oil, magnesium aluminum silicate, methylisothiazolinone, oat amino acids, panthenol, peg-6, sodium chloride, sodium coco-sulfate, sorbic acid, sorbitan oleate, urea, water_


----------



## nissi

healthytext said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and I tried the Zerran Reallisse smoothing treatment last night. Instructions are the same as most other products of this nature: clarify the hair, blow-dry, apply treatment, blow-dry again and flat iron on high heat with multiple passes. The weird thing about Reallisse is the product is not very viscous at all; it seemed just like water. The directions say to apply with a tint brush which I thought was pretty crazy so I poured some in a spray bottle and went to work paying careful attention to the ends of the hair. The solution has no fragrance or odor. I couldn't tell there was anything on my hair until the blow-dry step when it began to feel coated.
> 
> I flat ironed on 390-400° and did three passes on each section. There were no fumes or unpleasant odors. My hair turned out shiny but felt a bit dry. I left the product in for about 12 hours instead of 24 because I wanted to roller set my hair for work tomorrow. The instructions say to rinse the hair and apply the Zerran Smoothing Moisture Mask, rinse again and then apply the Leave-In or Rinse Conditioning Serum. Upon rinsing out the mask I did notice that my hair felt silkier and had more slip than usual. There was a slight reduction in frizz and volume but my curl pattern didn't change. I found that it was easier to get my roots straight while setting my hair on rollers. The one thing that I loved about QOD Gold was that it completely eliminated breakage so I'm curious to see if I'll have such luck with Reallisse.
> 
> Ingredients for the Reallisse Catalyst: _achillea millefolium extract, althea officinalis root extract, ammonium lauryl sulfate, cetyl alcohol, chamomilla recutita flower extract, citric acid, citrus aurantium dulcis fruit extract, cymbopogon schoenanthus oil, dimethyl sulfone, disodium edta, foeniculum vulgare fruit extract, ginkgo biloba leaf extract, glycyrrhiza glabra root extract, hydrolyzed corn protein, hydrolyzed soy protein, hydrolyzed wheat protein, lauramide dea, lavandula angustifolia oil, magnesium aluminum silicate, methylisothiazolinone, oat amino acids, panthenol, peg-6, sodium chloride, sodium coco-sulfate, sorbic acid, sorbitan oleate, urea, water_



Interesting! Thanks for the review! So you did it yourself? If you don't mind, let me know the seller. Thanks and HHG!


----------



## healthytext

Yes, I did it myself. I purchased a trial kit from bstou1 on eBay.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I got a wonderful tip for those of you that are still struggling getting your roots done completely right like the rest of overall lenght of the hair. I had that issue, even despite  doing the " follow/ chase the comb" technique .

I have a great tip for you!!! Get the mini glide. Its small, black and orange. It has small teeth and it gets all the roots  impeccably. Do your first pass with it the mini glide. Then use your regular flat iron to continue the other passes from root to the tip.


----------



## cheryl26

The only thing I noticed after doing the bkt was about 25% frizz reduction and extreme split ends from having to flat iron it so many times. The curl was not loosened AT ALL. This was garbage for me. Waste of 120 bucks!


----------



## kaytorry

cheryl26 said:


> The only thing I noticed after doing the bkt was about 25% frizz reduction and extreme split ends from having to flat iron it so many times. The curl was not loosened AT ALL. This was garbage for me. Waste of 120 bucks!



What brand did you use?


----------



## MarieB

cheryl26;1338934411.5 said:
			
		

> The only thing I noticed after doing the bkt was about 25% frizz reduction and extreme split ends from having to flat iron it so many times. The curl was not loosened AT ALL. This was garbage for me. Waste of 120 bucks!



What brand did you use? What was your application method? Where did you buy it? I have tried various BKT's with varying results, but I have never had the negative results that you are reporting. I'm not trying to diminish your experience, just trying to get the 411.


----------



## keepithealthy

Hello ladies I was directed to this thread via another post. I have never bkt'd. I was wondering if any of you ladies had tried Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy 30 Day Smoothing Treatment. I saw it in Walgreens the other day. I want to use something that will help me to keep my hair straight for a few weeks. Thank you


----------



## Dak

Hey Ladies,

After going nearly a year w/o another treatment, I BKT'd my hair yesterday using QOD Max. I wear my hair flat ironed and it had begun to tangle in the back, I was afraid of getting breakage from having to detangle.  

 I had forgotten how nice it is, how it weights the hair down and has such nice movement.  Now I'm all set for summer!  

Keepithealthy, I've not used that brand, I googled it, there are quite a few reviews on Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Organix-Brazi...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending.  Someone there posted the instructions, If you go with it, I would recommend not using 450 degrees, I'd try closer to 400, or maybe just under.  

There's something about it, IDK, I wouldn't put it in my hair.


----------



## Theresamonet

Those of you who have used bkt on transitioning hair, how are you results?

I have texlaxed ends and 4a/b roots, what should I expect?


----------



## keepithealthy

Dak said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> After going nearly a year w/o another treatment, I BKT'd my hair yesterday using QOD Max. I wear my hair flat ironed and it had begun to tangle in the back, I was afraid of getting breakage from having to detangle.
> 
> I had forgotten how nice it is, how it weights the hair down and has such nice movement.  Now I'm all set for summer!
> 
> Keepithealthy, I've not used that brand, I googled it, there are quite a few reviews on Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Organix-Brazi...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending.  Someone there posted the instructions, If you go with it, I would recommend not using 450 degrees, I'd try closer to 400, or maybe just under.
> 
> There's something about it, IDK, I wouldn't put it in my hair.



Thank you. Yeah I'm undecided on whether I want to use it or not.


----------



## Bun Mistress

- did the !'( On my hair at the end of year 2 of my transition. The person who did it use too much heat and a lot of treat (like double the amount) and my hair went from 4B to 2A. Not kidding I have a thread somewhere about it. I had a lot of split ends after the treatment and cut about 2 in off afterwards. The treat still hasn't worn. off. This is .ay and I had this done in October of 2010. It is washing out but there is still an obvious difference. Thee bkt'ed hair is about 3C. It was nice that I could roller set my hair straight. I was tempted to re do it was was afraid of heat damage. I have very fine hair with medium porosity. Still transitioning.


----------



## Theresamonet

@Bun mistress Wow, it hasn't worn off yet! I'm not sure if I want mine to last that long, and I def don't want the splits, so I'll be using the product as directed.

Was your natural hair and relaxed ends two different textures after the bkt? If so, how did that look?


----------



## Bun Mistress

Theresamonet said:


> @Bun mistress Wow, it hasn't worn off yet! I'm not sure if I want mine to last that long, and I def don't want the splits, so I'll be using the product as directed.
> 
> Was your natural hair and relaxed ends two different textures after the bkt? If so, how did that look?


 
Well right after the treatment even after I washed my hair was almost cmpletely straight. The different textures became more noticable and I just roller set my hair.  No I'm back to braiding it and curling the ends.


----------



## cheryl26

kaytorry and MarieB- i used the coppola keratin complex smoothing treatment. i washed my hair with neutrogena anti-residue shampoo, blow dried it, put about 4oz of treatment on it, sit for 30 mins, blow dried again, and flat ironed but only 4-5 swipes on little sections. Then I left it that way for about 2 1/2 days and washed it out using hercut. I've been alternating hercut and rusk keratin shampoos and anything without sodium chloride. It didn't change my curl pattern and barely reduced frizziness but it was easier to flat iron after. Maybe it was a fake since I got it on ebay, IDK.


----------



## kaytorry

I am currently looking into trying a BKT (preferably formaldehyde free) for transitioning, calming down frizz, and loosening curls, I am currently texlaxed 3c. I want something strong enough to do what I mentioned above, but not so strong that it will not revert after time. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I have been examining the following BKTs, but have come up short in the review/research department. Anyone tried these?






*Unnique Amino Keratin Treatment Kit Formaldehyde Free*
http://www.unnique.com/en/products/keratintreatment/unniqueamino





*Salerm Keratin Shot Kit *
http://www.justbeautyproducts.com/proddetail.cfm?ItemID=1296




Marcia Teixeira Soft Chocolate Treatment Gentle Smoothing Formula
http://braziliankeratin.com/blog/soft-treatment/


----------



## kaytorry

bumping....oke:


----------



## Vintageglam

cheryl26 said:


> kaytorry and MarieB- i used the coppola keratin complex smoothing treatment. i washed my hair with neutrogena anti-residue shampoo, blow dried it, put about *4oz of treatment* on it, sit for 30 mins, blow dried again, and flat ironed but only 4-5 swipes on little sections. Then I left it that way for about 2 1/2 days and washed it out using hercut. I've been alternating hercut and rusk keratin shampoos and anything without sodium chloride. It didn't change my curl pattern and barely reduced frizziness but it was easier to flat iron after. Maybe it was a fake since I got it on ebay, IDK.



That is a lot of BKT for one application.  Do you think that was the culprit?


----------



## R4L

I just got my first BKT today, after buying a living social deal for $115.  Based on my hair's length, it would have been about $220 full retail price.  They used Coppola.  The place was large and well ventilated.  Neither I nor the stylist ever had any issues with fumes.  They also offered a Brazilian blowout for the same price under the deal.  When talking to the stylist she said that the biggest advantage was with the blowout you walk out with it ready to go.  Me on the other hand, I can't bend my hair for 72 hours.

Based on the questions I asked, she said, wow, you really did research this before you got it done. 

Part way through she mentioned that she wished she had taken before and after pics of my hair b/c the change was so dramatic.  When I walked in I had my corkscrew curls down with cantu leave in to tame the frizzies.  The only downside to having my hair stick straight is that I ended up getting about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch trimmed.  I had no idea how chewed up my ends were.  It looked MUCH better after the trim.


----------



## EbbonyTx

keepithealthy said:


> Hello ladies I was directed to this thread via another post. I have never bkt'd. I was wondering if any of you ladies had tried Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy 30 Day Smoothing Treatment. I saw it in Walgreens the other day. I want to use something that will help me to keep my hair straight for a few weeks. Thank you




Wondering The Same Thing! I Bought It Already & I'm Itching To Do It....But I Just Want It To Be Temporary---It Does Say 30 Days.

I Love My Curls But I Would Love To See This New Head Of Natural HEALTHY Hair Straight For A Few Weeks. Does Any One Think There Would Be Problems With Reversion With This Particular Brand Of BKT??

It Says It Is Formaldehyde-Free...

Ingredients: 

Aqua (Water) (DI water), Oxoacetamide, Carbocysteine, Oxoacetamide Amino Acids, Polyquaternium 67, Behentrimonium Chloride, PEG 90, Shea Butter, Amidopropyltrimonium Chloride, Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) Cetyl Esters, Isopropyl Palmitate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance, Silanetriol, Panthenol


----------



## Theresamonet

Are you all wearing your hair during the waiting period?


----------



## Dak

Theresamonet said:


> Are you all wearing your hair during the waiting period?



My hair is too long to wear it down for 3 days straight.    Detangling would still be a mess.  

At least with the QOD Max, I twist it on top of my head in a bun at night, no weird indentations so far.


----------



## cheryl26

not picture worthy


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ your hair looks curlier with the treatment which kinds makes sense bc BKT does not release curl IMHO just the kink.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> Are you all wearing your hair during the waiting period?


ive just been wearing it in a ponytail or loose.


----------



## cheryl26

Vintageglam said:


> ^^^ your hair looks curlier with the treatment which kinds makes sense bc BKT does not release curl IMHO just the kink.



ahhhh i thought it weighed it down and made it straighter. well it did get rid of poofiness i guess


----------



## winona

Hi Everyone,

  I am on page 101 of the BKT thread only 98 more pages to go. I cant wait until my BKT gets here today.  It is at my local processing center.  Anywho, let me get to my question. I want to use a red cellophane before I BKT today, but I also wanted to use 20%developer in my poo to ensure that I get a good bonding.  BTW this is my first BKT
I am 4b/4a natural with semi-jet black colored hair(as of last week).  My hair is pretty healthy.  Thank you ladies.  Now back to page 102


----------



## winona

I am soooo tired.  I just completed my first BKT and it was easier than I thought it would be I used Soft Liss (strawberry)  I will rinse and give more details tomorrow.  Thank you all for this wealth of knowledge


----------



## winona

This past week I have concentrating on maintaining my moisture/protein balance and reading 124pages of BKT Thread  Yesterday morning in preparation for my BKT I colored on dry hair with Colorshowers/20% Developer(2/1 ratio) mix.  Rinsed in the shower then applied Miss Keys 10en1 seal with body oil (did not rinse).  I placed my hair in a banana clip bun and ran errands.  When I came home I set all the supplies I would need for the BKT (blow dryer, flat irons, ect) up.  I then proceeded to part my hair in 8 sections(3 each side and 2 in the middle) which I twisted and tucked awaiting my package.  When I received my package I took out all the items (I purchased a 8oz kit(StrawberrY)) I read the directions carefully.  I completed step 1 (poo) without the feeling of stripped hair. The poo actually detangled my hair somewhat.  I used my Hercules seamless pin tail comb to apply Step 2 (keratin) and smooth.  The sections really made my hair so much more manageable.  I completed the blow without any issues.  I was actually concerned about this because I have only blow dried my hair on 2 other occasion that ended in a LESS than desirable result.  I did not experience much (about a quarter sized) breakage.  I flat ironed on approx. 420.  This was actually my first successful flat iron.  I contribute this dontspeakdefeat tutorial and really taking my time.  Thank You I set up with a chair to blowdry and flatiron only getting up when doing the edges.  This helped me not to be physically tired from the whole process.  I then trimmed the last 1in of hair because I only plan to flat iron when doing BKTs.  I put on a silk scarf and went to bed because it was already after midnight.  I couldnt wait until thursday.  This morning I rinsed with warm water (I just couldnt do cold this [email protected] early).  My hair only slightly waved in the shower.  I towel dried and applied Step 3 as I type this up for future BKTers.  As I feel my hair it is starting to wave up more.  After rinsing in the shower I applied my Miss Keys 10en1 just I feel I need a moisturizing condiitoner after all this  PIBBS at 50 for 30min and rinse.  Apply Aussie Moist and seal with my Argan Oil mix (Argan/Rice Bran/Castor Oils).

I did not take any pics last night I was tooo excited.  

Take aways:  I need a new blow dryer and flat iron

BTW My hair was pretty healthy to start with.  I have really been concentrating on health to get to my length goals since getting serious in Jan 10.  My problem was with SSKs not really many splits

Sorry for taking so much time but I wanted to be thorough


----------



## subrina2

Hi everyone - I'm new to LHCF, but I have been doing a lot of research on here and all over the internet. 

I am deathly afraid of getting a Keratin Treatment but my salon says it will be better for my hair than a relaxer. I live in Arizona and its sooooooooo DRY here!! With that being said, the relaxer normally dries my hair out and it super sensitive and sheds like crazy. So I wanted to find an alternative and my salon told me about KeraSmooth. I have looked on the BioIonic website, seen YouTube videos, heard horror stories and some good ones too and I don't know if it will be a good fit for me. I will be coming straight out of a full weave. I have been wearing the weaves for about 2 years. I haven't had a relaxer around my edges for about a year and I haven't had a full head relaxer in about 2 years as well.

What do you educated ladies think? I know there's no way to tell how my hair will respond, but to give some background information about my hair, its really thick, and I have a lot of it. I want something to tame it without breaking down my hair that I have been working so hard to grow.

Help! 

CeCe


----------



## healthytext

I ended up applying QOD Gold over the Reallisse for more volume reduction. It's been a while since I've done these treatments and I'm surprised how many shampoos have sodium chloride in 'em.


----------



## candycan

I just had the Salerm Keratin Shot done last thursday at EddieJr's Salon in Manhattan 107 & Madison they are running a special until 5/31 st for $125! My natural hair turned out perfectly pin straight. And it was sooooo humid this past weekend it is now Tuesday 5 days later and it's still straight with only doing minor touch ups with a flat iron in between! (got caught in rain yesterday!) I highly recommend. Con: Maintenance products i.e., shampoo condish and serum very $$$$$! oh and if you go to Eddie's tell them Candy sent you!


----------



## R4L

Theresamonet said:


> Are you all wearing your hair during the waiting period?



 I wore mine out for the most part.  I did brush it straight back so it would be out of my face when I was at home, but I also scheduled it so that I wasn't doing anything crazy active or crazy fancy, or anything that would make me need to have it up for a long time.

I've had it for a few weeks now, and I can get my hair wavy straight, but not stick straight by air drying it pulled back in a bun with a scarf on it.  Previously that would have gotten my hair straight-ish, but I would have needed to flat iron it before leaving home.  Now I would go out in public [not to a formal event, but to the farmer's market and running errands presentable] with it after air drying and it's reasonably straight.


----------



## Jaffa

subrina2 said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to LHCF, but I have been doing a lot of research on here and all over the internet.
> 
> I am deathly afraid of getting a Keratin Treatment but my salon says it will be better for my hair than a relaxer. I live in Arizona and its sooooooooo DRY here!! With that being said, the relaxer normally dries my hair out and it super sensitive and sheds like crazy. So I wanted to find an alternative and my salon told me about KeraSmooth. I have looked on the BioIonic website, seen YouTube videos, heard horror stories and some good ones too and I don't know if it will be a good fit for me. I will be coming straight out of a full weave. I have been wearing the weaves for about 2 years. I haven't had a relaxer around my edges for about a year and I haven't had a full head relaxer in about 2 years as well.
> 
> What do you educated ladies think? I know there's no way to tell how my hair will respond, but to give some background information about my hair, its really thick, and I have a lot of it. I want something to tame it without breaking down my hair that I have been working so hard to grow.
> 
> Help!
> 
> CeCe



Hi Subrina2 and welcome

I've only recently had a BKT after researching it last year but it has been a really good experience - I love my BKT hair.
I have thick 4a/b natural hair and the results have been easier to detangle, get dry and straighten.  There are different experiences for the BKT but overall most are positive.  There will always be negative effects but that can be said about anything in life.  If you are already relaxing your hair then the BKT will definately be an improvement over the relaxer chemicals and if you dont like it you can always reverse it/strip it out of your hair.
I would just do your research on the type of products and how good the salon has been with your type of hair.
Over here in the UK,  BKT is now being offered in loads of salons but the products used are not neccessarily suitable for all types of hair which will then have an impact on your results.
Overall I am happy with my first BKT experience and would recommend it to others.


----------



## GodsPromises

keepithealthy said:


> Hello ladies I was directed to this thread via another post. I have never bkt'd. I was wondering if any of you ladies had tried Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy 30 Day Smoothing Treatment. I saw it in Walgreens the other day. I want to use something that will help me to keep my hair straight for a few weeks. Thank you




keepithealthy I used it a couple of weeks ago.  I don't have pictures as I didn't think about taking them at the time. I will try to take them the next time I  do the treatment. So far I am happy with the results.  I am natural 4a/4b.  I wanted to be able to wear my hair straight but I also wanted to not have so much shrinkage when I wear twist outs/W&Gs.

I did the treatment on a Friday when I had no where to go on Saturday and I followed the instructions exactly. The next time I will not use as much heat.  I did let my hair hand down on Saturday not for Sunday I needed a little bounce so I did pin curls even though I wasn't suppose to do anything until Sunday. 

Sunday night I washed and conditioned my hair, my hair was straight not as curly as normal. I didn't want to put any heat on my hair so I did twist outs, buns and braid outs.  This weekend I flat ironed and pin curled my hair. For the first time my hair is still straight two day later and haven't reverted.  

I will do the treatment again before I get too excited but right now I'm happy with the results.


----------



## keepithealthy

GodsPromises Thank you so much for your review! Please keep me updated on how this treatment works out on your hair. I really appreciate your review.


----------



## Dellas

http://www.verticalsinhair.com/index.php?option=com_joobb&view=topic&topic=3935&Itemid=83

Steve Tcherkezian on Tuesday, 08.June 2010 08:10 PM

Hi Zelda,

Thank you for posting. This way, it gives a chance for others with similar BKT issues to read and educate themselves and be aware.

As I briefly explained to you via email regarding* losing a lot of hair*, I think that you need to give yourself some time. If you did not feel the heat of the iron during the BKT procedure, then you shouldn’t be worrying. My other concern is if the* BKT stylist was sloppy during the BKT solution application and if the BKT solution had seeped onto the scalp, it will clog the pores.* The solution must *NOT be applied to the scalp or touch the scalp*. Some of the BKT ingredients, such as Formaldehyde must not be applied on the scalp. Also,* other BKT ingredients, such as cyclopentasiloxane should not touch the scalp because they often leave a waxy film on the scalp. Coatings on the scalp have negative effects on the scalp which can lead or create a barrier that inhibits and restrains the scalp from releasing moisture and perspiration. *As a result, these body fluids cannot properly evaporate and become concentrated, creating a condition at the scalp which is conducive to hair loss.

A lot depends on the stylist’s ironing skills. If the BKT stylist doesn’t have good ironing skills, it will cause severe damage to the hair and eventually you’ll experience hair breakage. Keep in mind that sometimes anxiety or tension, menstruation, medication have adverse effect on the hair follicle and can cause the hair to fall abnormally. And please do not confuse hair loss with hair breakage. To learn more, please click on the following link http://www.verticalsinhair.com/inde...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=87&Itemid=58

Problem/Solution - First we need to cleanse the scalp. I recommend you use Redken’s Hair Cleansing Cream Shampoo. Instructions for use:

Shampoo, rinse with warm water... as warm as you can tolerate. Shampoo again and leave the second lather on the hair. Cover with plastic cover air-tight. Apply heat of a blow dryer for 3-5 minutes. Leave in for 10 minutes, rinse. Re-shampoo with Redken’s Hair Cleansing Cream Shampoo. Once again, water temperature as warm as possible. Finally, shampoo your hair with Redken’s TIME RESET Shampoo. Now gently towel blot your hair and use TIME RESET Treatment. Follow the instructions on the tube. Finish with TIME RESET Conditioner. Apply leave-in ID.CARE Heat Silk Lotion. And now your scalp should feel nice and clean and your hair nice and soft. For further detailed instructions, please click on the following link on m website http://www.verticalsinhair.com/inde...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=63&Itemid=64

Now that we know the scalp had been thoroughly cleansed, the next step is to wait one week and observe if your hair loss has been “reduced”. If all is good then good job, good for you, and you’re on Safe Street. However, if you are still experiencing the “same” amount of hair loss, then my advice is to see your doctor. He or she might refer you to see a dermatologist.

With regards to sodium chloride, I can tell you Redken shampoos contain sodium chloride, but I wouldn’t worry. Besides, ALL of the sodium chloride-free shampoos manufactured by the BKT manufacturing companies are a piece of junk. Manufacturers of the Brazilian BKT brain wash stylists and the majorities of stylists buy into it. They THINK that if the client uses shampoos that contain sodium chloride, the hair will or might revert back. That is not true. I can tell you stylists that understand the science behind their art, do not buy into it.

To be perfectly honest manufacturers made a big deal about the sodium chloride thing. My guess is BKT and other companies started the "no sulfates" story with sodium lauryl sulphate and poor old sodium chloride just got lumped in. It's used in small concentrations in some shampoos as a viscosity thickener, and considering we eat it as table salt, I don't think it can be that bad. Maybe a very high concentration of salt water might effect/revert a curl pattern in the hair but not from a shampoo, unless I'm missing something.

With regards to Nioxin and vitamins, sorry, but I cannot comment because I am not in the field of giving advice on the matter. I can tell you though that you are pushing the envelope and prematurely assuming things and wasting your money. As far as volume is concerned, once again these products coat the hair. ID.CARE Heat silk Lotion is a heat protector, it also helps give the hair a little body and that’s all you need. Otherwise, keep it simple and follow the prescriptive hair care products that I recommended and let me know in a week or two.


----------



## Dellas

http://www.verticalsinhair.com/index.php?option=com_joobb&view=topic&topic=3544&Itemid=0

by Steve Tcherkezian on Sunday, 27.May 2007 03:57 PM

HI db,

What do I think is going to be the biggest problem with BKT? Damage to the hair follicle by stylists who think BKT is easy*. Some BKT stylists think that BKT is easy and just because a stylist or a salon is listed as a BKT salon does necessarily mean they understand how to do a BKT*. *BKT requires a master ironing stylist with lots and lots of experience and skill, and if not, they are going to cause severe damage to the hair follicle and the hair itself too. Keep in mind, BKT is not a joke to toy with.*

It seems to me that your BKT stylist ironed the scalp area by using the big iron that goes up to 450 degree Fahrenheit, where in fact he or she *should have used the small half inch iron with comb-like pins attached to it that goes up to 392 degrees Fahrenheit on the scalp area, and then use the 450F on the rest of head of hair.* But not only that! *The previously TRd sections of your hair should have received less heat and hence, ironed a bit less than the new-growth sections.*

The hairs you are referring about that are sticking out are the new growth and it is normal, so I understand some of the hairs to stick out for the first week after a BKT. However, those wavy little hairs that you are referring about is caused due to too much heat near the scalp area and obviously the stylist did not comb and pull the hair straight from the roots so it looks like he created permanent bends, which you are referring to as “wave”.

I think the majorities of stylists are just going to watch the video and iron the entire head of hair as in the video instructions “without” taking into consideration that some sections of hair needs to be ironed a bit differently than the rest. Lets face it, Picasso could do more with 3 broken crayons than the average man could with a palate of the finest paint.

Ultimately, in BKT the ironing skill prevails above ALL! BKT Stylists will give BKT advice and say what they want to say and people will make judgment on hear and say. My advice for people who want to get the BKT is to LOOK for a stylist who is most skillful and most experience in ironing. So I agree with you, I think you are right. Likewise I think the ironing was done by a stylist that has no ironing skills and no sense of creativity whatsover, so he made it respond to his poor imagination. Unfortunately you suffer the consequences. I admire and respect sylists that say "this is not what I specialize at" and send their clients elsewhere to a professional that understands how to do it.

The results of your TR and your BKT could have been satisfactory, so I don’t believe it is a matter of luck. You can change your luck, but you’ve got to stop doing things on your hair on impulse. BKT is not something you do while you are on vacation! You just need to find the right stylist. That’s all.

Do the following tests on your hair and let me know the results. Make sure your hair had not been shampooed for at least 10-12 hours before running these two tests.

http://www.verticalsinhair.com/elasticity.shtml

http://www.verticalsinhair.com/structural.shtml

By the way, I did the first BKT on my wife’s hair on April 30th, 2007. I’ll be doing my second BKT on a model tomorrow. I have already tested her hair, so I’ll report back within 10-14 days. I will also post her before and after BKT pictures. I’ll provide a link.


----------



## bizybee316

I have a question for any relaxed heads that are using BKT...when I wash my hair, it becomes kind of curly/wavy (think 3a/3bish). I've always wanted to be able to just put  some leave in conditioner and moisturizer in it, and wear it curly, but no matter what i put in it, it always becomes poufy and frizzy. I was wondering 1) what does your curl pattern look like when wet with the BKT treatment and 2)if you are able to keep the curl/wave in your hair without it becoming frizzy by using products. Basically are you able to do a wash and go? or is it TOO straight for that?


----------



## cornaline

Hello Ladies,

I just recebtly had a BKT and I have to say that I am in love !  My stylist used the Fabulous brand and it is wonderful.  I am relaxed.  like most of you the softness and shine is wonderful.  What I have noticed is that my hair seems to be much more mosturized, I don't need to moisturize and seal twice daily like I used to.  Anyway, I have 3 questions:

1. Since you have BKted, have you changed your regimen ? ( frequency of     wash, deep conditioning, pre-pooing) 

2. Can one have moisture overload as a result of BKT ? I am very satisfied with my curretn regimen and feel that  it has helped me achieve great progress. For instance pre-pooing with Amla oil every week has ontributed to great growth and I was wondering if I cqa continue despite the fact tha my hair feel moist with the BKT, I would not want to get moisture overload or something

3. I usually use Emergency every 2 weeks with no fail ( in addition to Aphogee 2 mn twice weekly before deep conditioning).  Can I still use it ? Has someone have experience to share with the use of weekly light protein ( i.e. Aphogee 2 mn) and the use of Emergency ?


----------



## cornaline

cornaline said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just recebtly had a BKT and I have to say that I am in love ! My stylist used the Fabulous brand and it is wonderful. I am relaxed. like most of you the softness and shine is wonderful. What I have noticed is that my hair seems to be much more mosturized, I don't need to moisturize and seal twice daily like I used to. Anyway, I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. Since you have BKted, have you changed your regimen ? ( frequency of wash, deep conditioning, pre-pooing)
> 
> 2. Can one have moisture overload as a result of BKT ? I am very satisfied with my curretn regimen and feel that it has helped me achieve great progress. For instance pre-pooing with Amla oil every week has ontributed to great growth and I was wondering if I cqa continue despite the fact tha my hair feel moist with the BKT, I would not want to get moisture overload or something
> 
> 3. I usually use Emergency every 2 weeks with no fail ( in addition to Aphogee 2 mn twice weekly before deep conditioning). Can I still use it ? Has someone have experience to share with the use of weekly light protein ( i.e. Aphogee 2 mn) and the use of Emergency ?


 
 I press the submit button too quickly. Sorry  if these questions have already been posted and answered, I went through the whole 200 pages trhread, but do not recall having read something on Emrgency, and mosture overload.


----------



## cherryhair123

bizybee316 said:


> I have a question for any relaxed heads that are using BKT...when I wash my hair, it becomes kind of curly/wavy (think 3a/3bish). I've always wanted to be able to just put  some leave in conditioner and moisturizer in it, and wear it curly, but no matter what i put in it, it always becomes poufy and frizzy. I was wondering 1) what does your curl pattern look like when wet with the BKT treatment and 2)if you are able to keep the curl/wave in your hair without it becoming frizzy by using products. Basically are you able to do a wash and go? or is it TOO straight for that?



BKT leads to frizziness for me when my hair is in it's natural state-even now that it's been 6 months since my last BKT-so I won't be getting another one


----------



## Lucia

BKT review and warning 
http://www.youtube.com/user/RenieceHairTV#p/u/0/UBGad0G1HcU


----------



## hothair

Lucia said:


> BKT review and warning
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RenieceHairTV#p/u/0/UBGad0G1HcU




I like Reniece but seriously I think the warnings are a bit extra. Maybe they should have done more research on the product line they used. I've used Global for over two years and never experienced any of these extreme reactions.

People need to understand when you use a product you should do your research just like searching for the right line of conditioner, shampoo, leave-in, relaxer etc as we all know all products are not created equal.

Other update: I relaxed because I got tired of dealing with my hair I used Phyto 1 since I couldn't find Design Essentials anywhere. I like the way my hair is. I intend to BKT every 3 months and relax every 3 months (so a straightening treatment every 6 weeks). I cut/trim about 4inches after I relax my ends looked too thin so I hope to be between APL-BSL by year's end...


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

cherryhair123 said:


> BKT leads to frizziness for me when my hair is in it's natural state-even now that it's been 6 months since my last BKT-so I won't be getting another one



I had a BKT(at a salon) in november, my hair looks like hot garbage now! I don't know what to do about it? It is so frizzy when I pull it back into a bun thousands of little strands are sticking up. I have affirm 5n1 trying to deep treat it but boy is the BKT one bandwagon I regret getting on!! I now have a thousand different lengths and I don't know what to do about it, any suggestions?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

kinchen said:


> I had a BKT(at a salon) in november, my hair looks like hot garbage now! I don't know what to do about it? It is so frizzy when I pull it back into a bun thousands of little strands are sticking up. I have affirm 5n1 trying to deep treat it but boy is the BKT one bandwagon I regret getting on!! I now have a thousand different lengths and I don't know what to do about it, any suggestions?


 
Remember - BKT is only a *temporary* solution to taming frizzyness. You should get a treatment done every 3-4 months or earlier depending on the density of your hair. I've been using BKT to transition from texlaxed to natural and BKT-ing around every 4 months or so.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Ladies are these two products safe for me to use on my hair or will it revert my BKT???

*Aveda Dry Remedy Ingredients*: Aqeuous (Water/Aqua/Eau), Cyclopentasiloxane, Cetearyl Alchohol, Glycerin, Stearyl Dimethicone, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Stearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Buruti oil, Pomegranate Sterols, Orbignya Speciosa Kernel oil, Astrocaryun Murumuru seed butter, Tocopherol, Ethyl Macadamiate, Vinegar, Sunflower seed oil, soybean oil, Meadowfoam seed oil, jojoba seed oil, Babassuamidopropyltrimonium methosulfate, distearyldimonium chloride, Behentrimonium chloride, Polyquarternium-10, Behenamidopropyltrimonium methosulfate, centrimonium chloride, dimethiconol, tricaprylyl citrate, dimethiconol meadowfoamate, glyceryl caprylate, dicaprylate maleate, palmamidopropyl trimonium methosulfate, alcohol denat., parfum, geraniol, limonene, Citronella, Eugenol, Linalool, Citral, citric acid, Sodium gluconate, potassium sorbate.

*
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment *: Aqueous Extracts: Hippophae Rhamnoides Extract, Medicago Sativa (Alfalfa) Leaf Powder, LinumUsitatissimum (Linseed) Seed Extract, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cyclopentasiloxane, Stearalkonium Chloride, Behentrimonium Chloride, Phenyl Trimethicone, Quaternium-80, Glycerin, Stearyl Alcohol, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Fusanus Spicatus Wood Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Hippophae Rhamnoides Oil, Chenopodium Quinoa Seed Extract, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Hordeum Distichon (Barley) Extract, Phellodendron Amurense Bark Extract, Tocopherol, Babassuamidopropyltrimonium Methosulfate, Dimethicone, Dimethiconol, Behenamidopropyltrimonium Methosulfate, Dicaprylyl Maleate, Dimethiconol Meadowfoamate, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Polyquaternium-10, Fragrance, Limonene, Linalool, Citronellol, Citric Acid, Sodium Gluconate, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## Dak

BlackHairDiva, First off, I am a serious fan of Aveda's Damage Remedy; that line keeps my hair in fantastic shape.  Unfortunately, I've found it will not work with a BKT.  

Not so much that the ingredients in the conditioner will strip the hair, more, that you need the Aveda Shampoos, that contain the sulfates that will prevent the conditioner to build up.  At least, that has been my experience.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Dak said:


> @BlackHairDiva, First off, I am a serious fan of Aveda's Damage Remedy; that line keeps my hair in fantastic shape.  Unfortunately, I've found it will not work with a BKT.
> 
> Not so much that the ingredients in the conditioner will strip the hair, more, that you need the Aveda Shampoos, that contain the sulfates that will prevent the conditioner to build up.  At least, that has been my experience.




Thank you!! I have been noticing the same thing!!! i will have to give my aveda stuff to mom. By the way is the anti humectant ok to use?


----------



## Dak

You're welcome!  That's the one thing I miss with having a BKT, I used to really like the smell of the of the shampoos & conditioners and they always made my hair look healthy.  I think the anti-humectant is fine, I still use the Smooth Infusion.  I wish Aveda would come out with a sulfate free line, the woman that cuts my hair is an Aveda instructor and according to her, they have no plans to come out with a sulfate free line.    They think they're products are pure enough.


----------



## texasqt

Just more research to add to your BKT knowledge bank. I found the comments on this blog helpful. 
http://www.braidsbybreslin.com/blog/keratin411/#dsq-form-area


----------



## Dogmd

subrina2 said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to LHCF, but I have been doing a lot of research on here and all over the internet.
> 
> I am deathly afraid of getting a Keratin Treatment but my salon says it will be better for my hair than a relaxer. I live in Arizona and its sooooooooo DRY here!! With that being said, the relaxer normally dries my hair out and it super sensitive and sheds like crazy. So I wanted to find an alternative and my salon told me about KeraSmooth. I have looked on the BioIonic website, seen YouTube videos, heard horror stories and some good ones too and I don't know if it will be a good fit for me. I will be coming straight out of a full weave. I have been wearing the weaves for about 2 years. I haven't had a relaxer around my edges for about a year and I haven't had a full head relaxer in about 2 years as well.
> 
> What do you educated ladies think? I know there's no way to tell how my hair will respond, but to give some background information about my hair, its really thick, and I have a lot of it. I want something to tame it without breaking down my hair that I have been working so hard to grow.
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> CeCe


hi there..  i just got my last relaxer this week.  I will be doing the kerasmooth in 12 weeks.  I am a relaxed 4b head.  I want to get rid of this relaxer, so hopefully this helps.  My stylist and her daughter who both have the kerasmooth swear by this keratin treatment.  She went to 20 hours of class to be able to do this form of keratin.  I am praying it works well.  I think it will be healthier than putting a lye relaxer in my hair.


----------



## Dove56

subrina2 said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to LHCF, but I have been doing a lot of research on here and all over the internet.
> 
> I am deathly afraid of getting a Keratin Treatment but my salon says it will be better for my hair than a relaxer. I live in Arizona and its sooooooooo DRY here!! With that being said, the relaxer normally dries my hair out and it super sensitive and sheds like crazy. So I wanted to find an alternative and my salon told me about KeraSmooth. I have looked on the BioIonic website, seen YouTube videos, heard horror stories and some good ones too and I don't know if it will be a good fit for me. I will be coming straight out of a full weave. I have been wearing the weaves for about 2 years. I haven't had a relaxer around my edges for about a year and I haven't had a full head relaxer in about 2 years as well.
> 
> What do you educated ladies think? I know there's no way to tell how my hair will respond, but to give some background information about my hair, its really thick, and I have a lot of it. I want something to tame it without breaking down my hair that I have been working so hard to grow.
> 
> Help!
> 
> CeCe



CeCe, 

If you live in Arizona try Sabino salon (They make Sabino Lock-n-Block serum) I think they have an excellent understanding of ethnic hair and keratin treatments. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/sabino-salon-scottsdale


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Can anyone recommend something the BKT in November ruined my hair it is failing out like crazy and I can hardly do a wash n go anymore


----------



## Rapunzel1309

Hi Ladies - I need your help please.

I am completely new to LHCF (subscribed 1 hour ago...lol) and would like to understand how you care for your hair after a BKT? Just a little background, I am 4b/c, shoulder length natural hair (2 years) and just got my first Marcia Teixiera Chocolate BKT 2 weeks ago. So far I LOVE the results. I normally go to the hair salon bi-weekly, but would like to start caring for my hair myself since it should be more manageable with the BKT. Marcia Teixiera of course has a line of shampoos and conditioners that they suggest, but I wanted to know if there are others out there that would work just as well, if not better. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Harina

Ok, so, I read up to page 56 of this thread and can't read anymore. I've searched through it too and have just a couple of more questions, just to make sure before I take the plunge. 

1) My flat-iron goes up to 446 (I know weird, right?), this should be fine?
2) It's okay to use oils such as castor and grapeseed oil for prepoos after I have done the bkt and my first wash out, correct? 
3) Why exactly is Softliss so cheap? Does anyone know?
3) So Organix has a version of bkt, then they also have a sulfate-free, sodium-free shampoo/conditioner, does anyone use these with their other brands of bkt, QOD's, Softlisses, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Minty

Harina ans. are bolded





Harina said:


> Ok, so, I read up to page 56 of this thread and can't read anymore. I've searched through it too and have just a couple of more questions, just to make sure before I take the plunge.
> 
> 1) My flat-iron goes up to 446 (I know weird, right?), this should be fine?
> *You definitely don't want to go up to the max on your iron. I can't tell you what temp. to use because its your hair and different heads have different heat tolerances. If you are unsure do a test on a section at a low heat setting and work your way up until you are satisfied with the results.*
> 2) It's okay to use oils such as castor and grapeseed oil for prepoos after I have done the bkt and my first wash out, correct?
> *You can do anything you want with your hair so long as it does not strip the BKT - sulfates/salts will do that*
> 3) Why exactly is Softliss so cheap? Does anyone know?
> *?? What do you mean 'so cheap' its not $20.*
> 3) So Organix has a version of bkt, then they also have a sulfate-free, sodium-free shampoo/conditioner, does anyone use these with their other brands of bkt, QOD's, Softlisses, etc?
> *can't answer-I don't use Organix*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jaffa

Hi Ladies

I need some help on a colour issue
I have thick 4a natural hair, shoulder length partially gray (normally dyed dark brown) I did my first BKT a few months ago - loved the results but didn't realise I was supposed to apply colour first, so I had a noticable amount of gray roots. I've just had the second BKT (again - love the results) but the day before I had applied a permanent black to my hair. Since the treatment the colour has lifted to auburn brown. I had read the BKT will slightly lift the colour but this has changed quite a bit.

Have any of you had issues with hair colour and BKT? Any ideas on how to get the colour to hold better?

TIA


----------



## 4mia

So i just got my first keratin treatment.  My stylist swears by it her facebook pics are amazing. I got my regular relaxer and the got the color lock .  im considering transitioning from the relaxer to only the kt.  They way i understand she offers the color , Then an original., And then the permanently straight one. She suggested the whole product line but im a lhcf sista i kbow there are alternatives.  Anyway.  I can tell the difference already 

Sent from my evo


----------



## 4mia

I finally washed since my Kt. I used organix keratin shampoo and conditioner, flat iron spray, and serum. Loved the results

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Wanderland

Hey Ya'll.  Former BKT'er but eventually quit, initially out of shear laziness (those days I self BKT'd took forever).  I still use my Softliss cone mask when I want fake plasticky blingy hair.  Good luck.


----------



## biancaelyse

I did my daughter's BKT last weekend using QOD MAX OrganiQ.  This is formaldehyde free and you can rinse it out the same day.

I paid $205 for a 33 oz bottle that doesn't expire until 2/2013.


Her hair was very silky and only needed a blow drier after I rinsed it out.

It turned out really well and I posted a thread on it with pics.


----------



## Dove56

Wanderland, that Softliss mask is the truth!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## blessed7777

I noticed the Bkt threads have slowed down a lot.. What happened??  I still find Qod max to be a great product.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I noticed that too.  BKT thread have slowed down but I think people still use BKT.  I have my Rejuvenol BKT in my cabinet.

My BKT process is here: http://youtu.be/kZorInGU3qE


----------



## sweetsuccess

_so ive been debating this for awhile now. i would love to wear my hair straight as much as possible.. would you recommend i find a salon that uses lasio? 75$ sounds great! id do it once every 3-6 months!_

_im realllllllllllllllly debating this right now! i was abt to purchase my first wig, but i dont know how i feel abt that.. i know its a protective style and all, but my hair is MY HAIR, that i wanna ROCK AT ALL TIMES. its like how you buy something but wanna cherish it so it put it in the back of the closet.. WHY?? no ones gonna see it!? or you're not going to get the pleasure of using it... ROCK IT DAMMIT! lol._
_sorry that was a mini vent... anywho- keratin treatments seem healthy and like theyd be the ideal solution to my pressing my hair trials._

_i need a chicago salon recommendation, i guess thats another discussion board._
_thanks lady_ 


naturalmanenyc said:


> Great idea!!
> 
> Lasio is http://lasiostudios.com/./494/Products
> They teach a course every Monday - license or Tax ID required
> http://lasiostudios.com/./484/EDUCATIONAL_CLASSES
> 
> I have Lasio (One Day treatment). I only paid $75 though since I did not have it done at Lasio Studios but rather a local salon that uses Lasio. They want $375 for the One Day Treatment.
> 
> I am doing my second wash today after 9.5 days of rocking my flat iron. I'm rollersetting today.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have tried Lasio, Rejuvenol and Marcia Teixeira (chocolate).  I prefer the Rejuvenol overall.  Lasio seemed to light (spray bottle & very watery).  MT was too heavy and although it did smell a little like chocolate, it mostly smelled like chemicals.  Rejuvenol was a good mix, not light and also not heavy with no funky chemical smell, at least not to me.


----------



## JustKiya

naturalmanenyc said:


> I noticed that too.  BKT thread have slowed down but I think people still use BKT.  I have my Rejuvenol BKT in my cabinet.
> 
> My BKT process is here: http://youtu.be/kZorInGU3qE



I think it's like anything else on the boards - once that initial rush of popularity is done & gone, folks don't talk about it as much. 

I'm still BKT'ing and coloring - the BKT let my hair keep up with the bleach for a while, but with the change of seasons, I'm starting to see a lot more breakage.  So, I'm going to stop using the 'lifting' color for a while, but still layer color and BKT so that I don't have a horrible demarcation line. I came through hoping that someone had used the Elixir BKT - it's one that you can wash out the same day, and I'm SO excited about that, as straight hair is still not my thing. *wrygrin* I'm waiting for the postman to get here now - I'll TRY to come back and let y'all know what I think of it, but I'm not making any promises. *lol*


----------



## -PYT

JustKiya


----------



## Finewine

4mia said:


> I finally washed since my Kt. I used organix keratin shampoo and conditioner, flat iron spray, and serum. Loved the results
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Your hair looks really nice


----------



## Cruzankink

Hello Everyone
I guess I've been living under a rock b/c I only stumbled upon Keratin treatments about a month ago on the internet while looking for deep conditioners. This is my story.... I have 4b pass my shoulders relaxed hair. However, after researching Keratin I decided to transition from relaxed to natural. This is a big step for me. I haven't been all natural since about 1989-91. Its seems that I've always had long hair and I like long straight hair. However, my hair is breaking and shedding so I need to try something different even drastic. 
My first BKT was w/ the brand Keratin Cure. I did it on about 11/19/11. I decided to use this brand b/c it stated that it was formaldehyde free. It may have been fumes free but it was not worth the money. Please hear me out there: DO NOT use the brand. It is all over amazon.com like a bad rash but don't be tempted to get it.  It did nothing for my hair other than making it soft the first 3 days! Thereafter, my hair reverted to a thick, tangled, frizzy, dry mess. Disappointed and still trying to remain formaldehyde free I bought a sample of QOD max. I really like it. I followed the directions on the bottle the only thing is I used different products for clarifying then washing and conditioning. It is thick like a Queen Helene's Cholesterol, so I added some water to the dye bowl to make it easier to apply with a color brush. I rollerset my hair instead of blowdry and flat iron and it left my hair soft and manageable. QOD max does change the curl pattern in the hair. It may not be as drastic as the BKT w/ formaldehyde but its an option. 
I am going to take the plunge and get either Global 4% or QOD Gold depending on what price is right. I'll keep u posted


----------



## Cruzankink

Tonight I'm going to start the process of doing the Brazilian Blowout keratin Original formula. I'll let whoever still reads this know what the results were. Stay tuned....


----------



## mstar

Wow, this thread has totally died.  No one is doing BKTs anymore?

I'm still faithful with mine, although I do them much less frequently. I'll probably do my next one next week.  After I do my henna and BKT, I'll get my hair pressed for a length check (not expecting great results there ) and then get a sew-in for my birthday.


----------



## winona

^^I think those of us that are doing them just don't post much.  I am pretty much in a routine.  This year I plan on only doing 4(1 per quarter). Pretty boring over here


----------



## Cruzankink

I decided to BKT with Brazilian Blowout Original (BBO) this weekend. Friday night I washed with Redken Gentle Cleanse Clarifying poo mixed w/ 30% developer. I read several pages of the thread that using developer allows for the BKT to absorb into the hair shaft, particularly with natural roots. I know that 30% is kinda strong but its the only % that my local beauty store had. 

Saturday I applied the BBO. I used about 1.5 oz of a 2 oz sample for my pass shoulder length relaxed hair. The only downside to the application was that the fumes were killing me!!!  I opted to air dry my hair instead of the recommended blowdry. The reason being is that my hair is recovering from my first ill fated BKT (a.k.a. the Disaster) where I followed the products instructions and flat ironed my hair at 450 degrees which literally fried my ends. Yes, my hair sizzled like bacon!  This weekend I cut 2 - 3 in. of heat damaged hair.  My hair has since been even more dry and dull. The Disaster was even more disappointing b/c never absorbed the keratin. That's what happens when you use cheap brands. Anywho, once my hair dried the fumes, if any, did not bother me. 

I flat ironed my roots with my Babyliss Nano 1/2 in. flat iron. This flat iron does not have a heat setting but it is marketed as going up 430 degrees. I did 7-9 passes on my 2 month post roots. I flat ironed my relaxed hair w/ the Izunami at 380-400 degrees and I did 3-4 passes. My hair had swang and it looked freshly relaxed but no shine. BBO instructs that it can be rinsed the same day of application but I waited 24 hrs b/4 rinsing.

Sunday I rinsed. I immediately noticed that the curl pattern to my natural roots changed. I'd say I went from a 4b to 3c. My hair was soft and detangled easily. I opted to roller set vs. blow dry for the above reasons. Once dried, my hair was still soft and had some shine. However, not the shine that I experienced with the Disaster.

Its been two days since I rinsed the BKT from my hair. This morning I had to put some coconut oil in my hair because it felt dry which helped. This is not surprising to me since I've always been prone to dry hair but I thought it was due to it being relaxed. Part of the reason I was drawn to BKT was that it helped hair better retain moisture . I'm unsure if my continued dry hair is due to my relaxer, that I'm 2 months post, the Disaster or a combo of everything. 

My questions are the following:

Is anyone suffering from dry hair? How are you coping?

I read online about steam treatments w/ DC. I've never had one but I'm planning to do it w/ Joico DC (i.e. Moisture Recover, K-pak, etc.) Has steam treatments worked for any of you?

I read a few pages back that w/ BKT some of you experienced little to no shedding/breakage. I had shedding/breakage in the BKT application process but not what I'd expect at 2 months post. Have any of you experienced breakage/shedding? Is this normal w/ BKT?


----------



## Napp

i hope you figure out the solution to your dryness problem @cruziankink

im thinking of transitioning to bktd hair. i liked my hair the best when it was bktd. i think i will try the qod organiq next.


----------



## Cruzankink

Thanx Napp! I saw that you may try QOD Organix. I tried a sample QOD Max (I don't know if it was part of the Organix line). I read on this thread that it technically does not have any formaldehyde in that its only 0.02%. It didn't take to my roots as well as I would've liked. But I suspect its b/c my roots were virgin and I didn't know of the techniques that I've learned here that I couldv'e done to have my hair absorb it. I'm actually thinking of buying a bottle so I can alternate b/w it and Global 4%. Good luck!


----------



## Cruzankink

Well it appears hardly anyone is posting on this thread anymore. It's dissapointing in that I recently discovered BKT and I need some serious advice.  As stated in my earlier posts, I did the BBO.  That was my 3rd attempt to do a BKT (my other attempts are chronicled in this thread).  As w/ all my BKT attempts, it seems that when I do my first wash a week after the BKT is applied and rinsed, my hair reverts!!! I thought getting a BKT w/ formaldehyde would be the key but unfortunately for me its not. I am dissapointed. I thought BKT would be the answer to my transition... I don't know what I doing wrong.


----------



## Dove56

Cruzankink said:


> Well it appears hardly anyone is posting on this thread anymore. It's dissapointing in that I recently discovered BKT and I need some serious advice.  As stated in my earlier posts, I did the BBO.  That was my 3rd attempt to do a BKT (my other attempts are chronicled in this thread).  As w/ all my BKT attempts, it seems that when I do my first wash a week after the BKT is applied and rinsed, my hair reverts!!! I thought getting a BKT w/ formaldehyde would be the key but unfortunately for me its not. I am dissapointed. I thought BKT would be the answer to my transition... I don't know what I doing wrong.



Cruzankink, 

What type of flatiron are you using again and what is percentage of formeldahyde? I've been BKT'ing since April 2009 and I've used so brands it's insane. 

What is your natural texture?

Edited to say I'm going to read your initial post.


----------



## Dove56

Cruzankink said:


> Well it appears hardly anyone is posting on this thread anymore. It's dissapointing in that I recently discovered BKT and I need some serious advice.  As stated in my earlier posts, I did the BBO.  That was my 3rd attempt to do a BKT (my other attempts are chronicled in this thread).  As w/ all my BKT attempts, it seems that when I do my first wash a week after the BKT is applied and rinsed, my hair reverts!!! I thought getting a BKT w/ formaldehyde would be the key but unfortunately for me its not. I am dissapointed. I thought BKT would be the answer to my transition... I don't know what I doing wrong.



Since you have relaxed hair, I don't think it was wise to use the developer (unless you only put it on your roots) because the relaxed hair is already porous. 

I always ask people what type of results are you looking for? If you are expecting your hair to look and behave like relaxed hair you might be disappointed. For some people, like myself, the BKT is like a relaxer. I'm 3b/c and my hair gets BONE STRAIGHT from the treatments. My challenge has been finding a treatment that allows me to keep curl (QOD MAX ORGANIQ is my fav). 

In terms of breakage and shedding that's likely to happen because of the high heat used, which is why the products were not initially marketed to the black community. This treatment works best for people with hair that is naturally very strong and resilent enough to withstand the high heat so medium to coarser textures will not experience as much damage. 

I think you should lay off the treatments for a while and really moisturize your hair. It also wouldn't hurt to go to professional next time and have the treatment done by someone that knows what to do with ethnic hair.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I had the same issue when I first started using bkt ..over a year ago. GOing on 2 years with BKT. I had used QOD gold and my hair was dry and it didn't seemt to retain moisture no matter what I did. So I switched brands I went with MT chocolate and Im hair is stiving more than ever in my life. 

You might want to think to look for another brand just in case. Also I didnt use a developer in my hair. When I clarified. I only did the very very first time that I did a BKT after that. I simply co washed deep conditionned real good and  then applied my BKt treatments.

I hope that helps.






Cruzankink said:


> I decided to BKT with Brazilian Blowout Original (BBO) this weekend. Friday night I washed with Redken Gentle Cleanse Clarifying poo mixed w/ 30% developer. I read several pages of the thread that using developer allows for the BKT to absorb into the hair shaft, particularly with natural roots. I know that 30% is kinda strong but its the only % that my local beauty store had.
> 
> Saturday I applied the BBO. I used about 1.5 oz of a 2 oz sample for my pass shoulder length relaxed hair. The only downside to the application was that the fumes were killing me!!!  I opted to air dry my hair instead of the recommended blowdry. The reason being is that my hair is recovering from my first ill fated BKT (a.k.a. the Disaster) where I followed the products instructions and flat ironed my hair at 450 degrees which literally fried my ends. Yes, my hair sizzled like bacon!  This weekend I cut 2 - 3 in. of heat damaged hair.  My hair has since been even more dry and dull. The Disaster was even more disappointing b/c never absorbed the keratin. That's what happens when you use cheap brands. Anywho, once my hair dried the fumes, if any, did not bother me.
> 
> I flat ironed my roots with my Babyliss Nano 1/2 in. flat iron. This flat iron does not have a heat setting but it is marketed as going up 430 degrees. I did 7-9 passes on my 2 month post roots. I flat ironed my relaxed hair w/ the Izunami at 380-400 degrees and I did 3-4 passes. My hair had swang and it looked freshly relaxed but no shine. BBO instructs that it can be rinsed the same day of application but I waited 24 hrs b/4 rinsing.
> 
> Sunday I rinsed. I immediately noticed that the curl pattern to my natural roots changed. I'd say I went from a 4b to 3c. My hair was soft and detangled easily. I opted to roller set vs. blow dry for the above reasons. Once dried, my hair was still soft and had some shine. However, not the shine that I experienced with the Disaster.
> 
> Its been two days since I rinsed the BKT from my hair. This morning I had to put some coconut oil in my hair because it felt dry which helped. This is not surprising to me since I've always been prone to dry hair but I thought it was due to it being relaxed. Part of the reason I was drawn to BKT was that it helped hair better retain moisture . I'm unsure if my continued dry hair is due to my relaxer, that I'm 2 months post, the Disaster or a combo of everything.
> 
> My questions are the following:
> 
> Is anyone suffering from dry hair? How are you coping?
> 
> I read online about steam treatments w/ DC. I've never had one but I'm planning to do it w/ Joico DC (i.e. Moisture Recover, K-pak, etc.) Has steam treatments worked for any of you?
> 
> I read a few pages back that w/ BKT some of you experienced little to no shedding/breakage. I had shedding/breakage in the BKT application process but not what I'd expect at 2 months post. Have any of you experienced breakage/shedding? Is this normal w/ BKT?


----------



## Cruzankink

@ Dove 56, thanx for taking an interest!  I use the Babyliss Nano 1/2 in. and Izunami 1 in. flatirons.  My hair type is 4b.  I don't know what percente of formaldehyde is in BBO.  I did try the QOD Max but it didn't last past the first week. 

I am looking to have my curl pattern in my roots loosened to the point that my hair is manageable and not shed as much. I welcome straight roots but do not expect it. The last time I BKT I did not have the heat setting as high as was recommended but I realize that heat is a factor in dry hair. I did use higher heat at the roots than my relaxed hair. However, I'll definately not flat iron at 450 degrees ever again!  

I received my bottle of Global 4% today. I plan on doing it this weekend.  I wan't to give Global a chance b/4 I raise the white flag. I'll take your advice and limit my developer to roots only.  It's comforting to know that you tested many BKTs b/4 finding the right one for you.  I don't feel so alone in this journey. 

I'll attempt to post some pics to give you a better idea. I'll definately post my results. Stay tuned...


----------



## Cruzankink

BlackHairDiva said:


> I had the same issue when I first started using bkt ..over a year ago. GOing on 2 years with BKT. I had used QOD gold and my hair was dry and it didn't seemt to retain moisture no matter what I did. So I switched brands I went with MT chocolate and Im hair is stiving more than ever in my life.
> 
> You might want to think to look for another brand just in case. Also I didnt use a developer in my hair. When I clarified. I only did the very very first time that I did a BKT after that. I simply co washed deep conditionned real good and then applied my BKt treatments.
> 
> I hope that helps.


 
@ BlackHairDiva, thanx for responding! I am definately going to focus on deep conditioning! However, what I'm getting from you and Dove56 is that I may need to find the best BKT for me. As mentioned b/4, the next time I BKT I will use developer on roots only and it will be 10% instead of 30%. Dove56 mentioned that I may need to have it professionally done. I considered that however, the stylists at the few salons that offer BKTs in my area work with hair that is type 3a and down. They don't generally do black hair. I'll have to beat the pavement and venture beyond the rock to find a stylist that can work with my hair. 

Anyway, until then, I received Global 4% today and will try it this weekend. I post my results and possibly pics. Stay tuned...


----------



## Ediese

Jaffa said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I need some help on a colour issue
> I have thick 4a natural hair, shoulder length partially gray (normally dyed dark brown) I did my first BKT a few months ago - loved the results but didn't realise I was supposed to apply colour first, so I had a noticable amount of gray roots. I've just had the second BKT (again - love the results) but the day before I had applied a permanent black to my hair. Since the treatment the colour has lifted to auburn brown. I had read the BKT will slightly lift the colour but this has changed quite a bit.
> 
> Have any of you had issues with hair colour and BKT? Any ideas on how to get the colour to hold better?
> 
> TIA


 
I had the exact same experience. I'm a natural 3c/4a, and did a permanent black dye prior to my BKT last year. My hair color drastically changed to an auburn/brown color. It never changed back. I had to dye it back black.


----------



## R4L

I had my 2nd BKT done in late October with the same formula from a different person.  It really pointed out that technique makes a difference.  Until it wears off enough I have been wearing my hair back almost constantly.


----------



## Cruzankink

As promised, on Thursday I did my Global 4% (GKT).  Sorry my LHCF gals I've been fighting with my camera for the last hour to show you pics I took of my process but I am not computer savy and I can't get the pics downloaded to my computer and attached.  (I should have just used my camera phone).
Anyway, I washed my hair twice w/ Redken Cleansing Cream Clarifying poo w/ 10% developer. I used the developer on my roots ONLY.   I mentioned in my previous posts that I would BKT my roots only but I decided to do all my hair. Washing and detangling took about 45min- 1hr.  Application to took about an hour. Now flat ironing took about 4.5-5 hours! The reason being I used my mighty mouse Babybliss 1/2 in. flatiron on super small sections to ensure that my roots were completely straight. I did about 7-10 passes then the Izunami on my relaxed hair at 380-400 did about 2-4 passes. 

The finale was the 4S's: soft, strait, shiny, swinging hair!  My hair did not feel coated or heavy; it felt thick and lush like I always wanted in relaxed hair. 

GKT requires a 2 day marinating time. I marinated for 4 days for no other reason than it was X-mas weekend and I didn't want to deal w/ hair. GKT also requires that hair be kept straight during this time.WHATEVER!  I put my hair in a ponytail after that maranthon of a day, tied a scarf over my head and went to sleep. On Friday clipped it up for most of the day and did same on Saturday and Sunday. Guess what - no permanent crimps or indentations!

GKT provides that you must wash but I decided only to rinse my hair and did that today. Prior to rinsing, I did a mixture of 3 of my favorite conditioners massaged it to my dry hair, put plastic cap on and sat under the Pibbs for 30 min. (Got this idea from page 198 I think). When I rinsed my hair it was easy to detangle and it felt moisturize. I had minimal shedding. My roots are still kinky, gone is the straight hair that I've been so used to w/ relaxers and that GKT gave me 4 days to reminise. I think I'm a 3b-c now.  I decided to air dry vs. a blowdry or rollerset just b/c as stated in my previous posts blowdrying makes my hair dry and brittle and rollersetting requires the use of a fine tooth comb. The less manipulation the better it is for me.  At this stage I need to preserve all the hair that I have.    

I added a shea butter mixture, coconut oil and argan oil for softness and to seal in moisture. 

@ Dove56. I realized after serious thought that I did want my hair to look and behave like relaxed hair. Going natural is new to me. And I have to realize that it is a process.... a very long sometimes discouraging process. I expected when I rinsed my hair that it continue to be straight as it was when I flatironed it.  After doing BKT 4 times in 6 weeks, I realize that that is a pipe dream with my 4b natural roots.  However, I am satisfied that my kinks are a lot looser.  I'll see if I can get the pics posted during the week...


----------



## NOEChic

I am thinking of getting this done.  I live in the UK.  Does anyone know of any salons that offer this service and the price?  Please help.  Thanks.


----------



## whit923

*Any BKTer's still out there? I didn't read this whole thread, and I tried searching some of the other threads on this subject but couldn't quite find the question answered that I want to ask.*

*Background: I've been natural since 2007, with 4b pen sized coils, fine strands but lots of them. I don't straighten often, and mostly wear curly out styes and ps. My hair I think is a little shorter than BSL, maybe BSB? *

*I want to wear my hair in more stretched and or straightened styles and was seriously considering texlaxing, until I saw a thread on here where a poster mentioned the BKT loosend their curls. I was intrigued. So I've been googling and searching and I think I want to try it.*

*My questions are:*

*1. Naturals that BKT, do you find that your texture is loosened after the treatment? Multiple treatments/s*

*2. What brand would you recommend for hair like mine?I saw some had good results with the drugstore brand Organix BKT, thought's on if this would work for my hair? Or should I just bite the bullet and by the QOD Max, Gold, etc?*

*4. Is it possible to still wear a wash n' go while the treatment is still "in". Meaning it hasn't been washed out from sulfate shampoo. Or will my wet texture be more liken to relaxed hair with little to no curl?*


----------



## sydwrites

whit923 I dont have all the answers, but I have done a BKT a few times and im a natural mostly 4a with some 4b.  My texture was looser esp after multiple treatments but even when it started to curl up tighter the cuticle was way smoother and easier to handle. Drying time was shorter and I actually got real shine back not just sheen. I was even able to do smooth rollersets without my hands cramping lol.  Other stretched styles are alot easier to achieve, but I do believe that 4b needs the real deal, I havent tried the drugstore brands but I doubt the Organix would do the trick esp on truly virgin hair. My wet hair was more like a 3c when "in" and left to airdry but if smoothed down in a ponytail or something like that it would dry straight.  Ive tried Rejuvenol and Global Keratin with good results.


----------



## whit923

*sydwrites, thanks for the reply!  So the texture change wasn't permanent and eventually you saw your curl revert back mostly after the treatment was washed out? Thanks for the reality check about the Organix, though. Drats! I saw a yt video of a girl that had great results but her hair was much looser (3c) than mine. 

I'm going to try to get through this thread today....

CurlsWithLove Application Video

CurlsWithLove BKT Results 


CurlsWithLove 30 Day Update*


----------



## sydwrites

no problem and yeah it def wasnt permanent for me. I think if people see permanent change then it was caused by heat damage, I also saw a study that said that heat over 375 is not really necessary it is just advised because only the 'good' flatirons can sustain a high level of heat after several passes so its recommended at the super high temps so that it would get at least the 375 even after a few passes. I just do it slower so my flat iron has more time to recover and I have no complaints and my hair is not burned straight. My hair is fine so I think its easier for mine to get damaged


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm thinking about doing a BKT on my 100% natural hair for the summer. I was one of the BKT pioneers a couple of years ago, and I know what NOT to do now!  My #1 no no was too much heat, BKTing relaxed hair + using the wrong product. That Dream Hair was a nightmare, it was my demise. Now I'm hoping there is a lot of improvement and variety in the products and more information available. 

Let the research begin!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sydwrites said:


> no problem and yeah it def wasnt permanent for me. I think if people see permanent change then it was caused by heat damage, I also saw a study that said that heat over 375 is not really necessary it is just advised because only the 'good' flatirons can sustain a high level of heat after several passes so its recommended at the super high temps so that it would get at least the 375 even after a few passes. I just do it slower so my flat iron has more time to recover and I have no complaints and my hair is not burned straight. My hair is fine so I think its easier for mine to get damaged



This is excellent advise. Use a lower temp, give the flat iron time to recover it's temp to 375.  

What brand are you using?


----------



## lana

Any suggestions for me on a brand to use? I'm texlaxed 4a/b and I would like to consider going natural and using BKT instead of texlaxing.  

Will BKT hurt my texlaxed hair? I'm BSL heading toward MBL for the first time in my life and I'm wondering why I want to stop the process and switch up now.  I guess I don't want to be clinging to Mizani Lye Relaxer for the next 20 years....*but which BKT would I use? *


----------



## sydwrites

AtlantaJJ I use a Sedu Revolution, I bought it for the BKT when I thought you had to have a higher temp lol but its nice. 

lana I liked Rejuvenol the best so far, but its been awhile and I am fully natural although my hair is color treated.  I know this thread is really long but there are plenty of relaxed/texlaxed heads on there with what they used.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lana said:


> Any suggestions for me on a brand to use? I'm texlaxed 4a/b and I would like to consider going natural and using BKT instead of texlaxing.
> 
> Will BKT hurt my texlaxed hair? I'm BSL heading toward MBL for the first time in my life and I'm wondering why I want to stop the process and switch up now.  I guess I don't want to be clinging to Mizani Lye Relaxer for the next 20 years....*but which BKT would I use? *



I would go really easy with the temperature and the number of passes on your texlaxed hair. In fact I would BKT treat the texlaxed portion of my hair once and then focus on my roots primarily with the BKT to help  keep the textures similar. I in the past, I went too heavy with the heat on my texlaxed hair and it ended badly for me!


----------



## Love Always

lana, I would go with Global Keratin. I had success with using this twice and when I switched brands my hair thinned out.


----------



## winona

I have some QOD Gold if anyone wants to try it out.  I am selling small quantities for sampling before you spend the cash for the liter. I stopped using it because I got lazy :/ and as my hair grew it became too much work.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Love Always said:


> lana, I would go with Global Keratin. I had success with using this twice and when I switched brands my hair thinned out.



My hair was thick and thriving on the Global. Thanks for reminding me about that!


----------



## Love Always

AtlantaJJ, you're more than welcome. If I ever was to BKT again I would definitley use Global. Stick to what's best for your hair, don't risk it with another brand. I say this because I had to BC my hair this past December for switching brands.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Where can I buy the Global 4%, I lost all of my connections from my past experience


----------



## Love Always

AtlantaJJ, try Ebay. I've gotten my treatments done at the salon for Global.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have a Kerapremium BKT 4 step kit that I have not used yet.  It came with argan oil and heat protector too (6 bottles).  I may sell it though since I do still prefer Rejuvenol BKT.


----------



## Dove56

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is excellent advise. Use a lower temp, give the flat iron time to recover it's temp to 375.
> 
> What brand are you using?



AtlantaJJ is your hair very fine? 

I would say start with a formeldahyde free brand or one with minimal formeldahyde (0.02%) like QOD Max (I still have some of this if you want me to send you some for free). I actually stopped using QOD Max because it gets my hair bone straight so I use QOD Max Organiq now instead (no formeldahyde - cystine based) so I can keep my curl as well. I say work up to the 4% treatments, you might not need that much formeldahyde.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Dove56 said:


> AtlantaJJ is your hair very fine?
> 
> I would say start with a formeldahyde free brand or one with minimal formeldahyde (0.02%) like QOD Max (I still have some of this if you want me to send you some for free). I actually stopped using QOD Max because it gets my hair bone straight so I use QOD Max Organiq now instead (no formeldahyde - cystine based) so I can keep my curl as well. I say work up to the 4% treatments, you might not need that much formeldahyde.



Dove56 Thanks Dove! I like that idea of easing into the BKT pool.  My hair is fine, I don't want bone straight hair but I'm thinking that QOD Max won't get me there because I have a lot of shrinkage in my hair.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

Dove56 said:


> @AtlantaJJ is your hair very fine?
> 
> I would say start with a formeldahyde free brand or one with minimal formeldahyde (0.02%) like QOD Max (I still have some of this if you want me to send you some for free). I actually stopped using QOD Max because it gets my hair bone straight so I use QOD Max Organiq now instead (no formeldahyde - cystine based) so I can keep my curl as well. I say work up to the 4% treatments, you might not need that much formeldahyde.



I recently tried the treatment -- although I used Organix 30 day treatment because I heard it was better for your hair especially since I have fine hair -- and I don't really notice a difference.... My hair feels less dense [which is really good, I honestly wish my hair was only half as thick as it is] but it really didn't loosen any of the curl except a little in the front where my curl pattern was naturally looser anyway so that might just be heat damage. 
should I just do the treatment again? with the same brand? after 30 days.. or should I try a different brand? 
or is it that my hair is just really resistant and I should leave it alone? 

BIGGEST QUESTION -- what products are y'all using? all my shampoos and some of my conditioners have sulfate/sodium/chloride which is advised NOT to use... what are the best (preferably drugstore) products y'all would recommend?

here was what my hair/process looked like http://livewonderfully.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-very-first-bkt-experience.html


----------



## Dove56

LovelyBwonderful said:


> I recently tried the treatment -- although I used Organix 30 day treatment because I heard it was better for your hair especially since I have fine hair -- and I don't really notice a difference.... My hair feels less dense [which is really good, I honestly wish my hair was only half as thick as it is] but it really didn't loosen any of the curl except a little in the front where my curl pattern was naturally looser anyway so that might just be heat damage.
> should I just do the treatment again? with the same brand? after 30 days.. or should I try a different brand?
> or is it that my hair is just really resistant and I should leave it alone?
> 
> BIGGEST QUESTION -- what products are y'all using? all my shampoos and some of my conditioners have sulfate/sodium/chloride which is advised NOT to use... what are the best (preferably drugstore) products y'all would recommend?
> 
> 
> here was what my hair/process looked like http://livewonderfully.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-very-first-bkt-experience.html



LovelyBwonderful

Your hair is very pretty, it's looks very healthy and you have a TON of it! 

Organix is a pretty "weak" treatment; I've used this many times and I like it. I've used it to keep my curls but minimize frizz and eliminate reversion in humidity. If you want more loosening or dramatic results I think QOD Max is a good treatment. Marcia Textera will also give you straighter hair. 

My products:

Shampoo - Deva Chan low poo, L'oreal Ever Pure no sulfate Shampoo, Keracare no sulfate shampoo, Shea Moisture No Sulfate Shampoo. I rotate all of these. 

Conditioner: Macadamia Nut Mask, Clariol Hello Hydration (co-wash), Aussie Moist (co-wash), Silk Elements Kera-Minerals Conditioner, Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LovelyBwonderful said:


> I recently tried the treatment -- although I used Organix 30 day treatment because I heard it was better for your hair especially since I have fine hair -- and I don't really notice a difference.... My hair feels less dense [which is really good, I honestly wish my hair was only half as thick as it is] but it really didn't loosen any of the curl except a little in the front where my curl pattern was naturally looser anyway so that might just be heat damage.
> should I just do the treatment again? with the same brand? after 30 days.. or should I try a different brand?
> or is it that my hair is just really resistant and I should leave it alone?
> 
> BIGGEST QUESTION -- what products are y'all using? all my shampoos and some of my conditioners have sulfate/sodium/chloride which is advised NOT to use... what are the best (preferably drugstore) products y'all would recommend?
> 
> 
> here was what my hair/process looked like http://livewonderfully.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-very-first-bkt-experience.html



Thanks for the link to your Keratin treatment process! I enjoyed your comments     I was like  when you said you cranked it up to 450! I won't be doing that again! I'm stick at 375 because my fine hair is not having any of that!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I needed a change and did the nunaat keratin treatment.  I used rejunvenol the last tine with no change (an expensive bummer).  I didn't do it again and I wasn't going back to the salon because with my hair length it was going to be $300 to 400.

The treatment was easy to do, I didn't follow the instructions exactly.  You get alot of it and it is really liquid and easy to apply.  The results was nearly straight hair after the rewash.  (this is normal for me, it curls up after a week or two).

I didn't straighten it again, I'm doing a braid out.

If it even stays for 3 weeks it is worth it for the price (on sale for 20 dollars at Walgreens)


----------



## regina07

This is a great thread.  I just ordered teh  KeraPremium original BKT system off ebay.  I am natural and color-treated.  Summer is my fast grow season but it's also when my hair is super dry because I wng every 2 days.

I just want more manageability and less frizz -- less shrinkage would be icing on the cake.  My hair is fine and can break easily but it's also very resistant to relaxers, japanese straightening systems, etc.  let's see how this works for me.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Cruzankink

I'm soooooooooooo happy to see some new life on this thread! Update since I last post: I did the BC on 04/05/12 at 6 months post.  The freedon of not dealing with 2 textures is priceless. I have used BKT, specifically Global Keratin 4%, for managability in my transition and will continue to BKT as a natural. I'm addicted to the lil coils and small curls that my 4b hair transforms to. Other BKT that I've tried are KeraCure [do *NOT* use], QOD Max, Brazilian Blowout Original and GB 4%. I like GB 4% but I wish that my hair maintained the level of curls/coils that it does before the first wash. I'm tempted to BKT my hair more than the once a month regimen I'm currenlty on to achieve these results (I feel like an addict chasing my first high) but I'm deathly afraid of heat damage. 

ANSWERS TO RANDOM INQUIRIES:

PRODUCTS: Products that I've used to maintain my BKTed hair have already been mentioned on this thread like Loreal Ever Pure/Cream Sulphate Free product line. These products work well, smell great and are relatively inexpensive but since I'm currently on a no silicone diet, I'm using The Bath Shop Rainforest Moisture product line - it contains no sulphates, silicones, parabens, or colorants. They seem to do a great job too. 

HEAT: Somewhere on this threat there's a post explaining why most BKT companies recommend that hair be flatironed at 450 degrees. (I believe the person who post it got it from the Izunami website a while back.) Anyway, do NOT, I repeat, *DO NOT * flat iron hair at 450 degrees! I'm no expert but from my personal experience I wouldn't flat iron hair more than 400degrees because you're setting your hair up for heat damage. My first BKT, I use 450 and my relaxed hair felt like straw and broke off like it too - lesson learned. I use between 350 and 380 when I do my BKTs.


----------



## Dove56

regina07 said:


> This is a great thread.  I just ordered teh  KeraPremium original BKT system off ebay.  I am natural and color-treated.  Summer is my fast grow season but it's also when my hair is super dry because I wng every 2 days.
> 
> I just want more manageability and less frizz -- less shrinkage would be icing on the cake.  My hair is fine and can break easily but it's also very resistant to relaxers, japanese straightening systems, etc.  let's see how this works for me.
> 
> Thanks for all the info!



You will love it.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I washed my hair last night first time since the last BKT.  My hair was still straight, expect the back (I kinda missed some spots).  When My hair was wet it felt kinda rough and heavy (which was different from before) but dried straight and soft. Not breakage or chewed up ends (which I was afriad of).  Thisi s going to be my product from now on.  YEA!


----------



## BlkMane

I used the Nunaat Keratin treatment (available at Walgreens) in March for the first time. I'm transitioning back to natural and it made my hair somewhat less bulky, but not extremely straight. Also softened up new growth somewhat. To keep the results (softer new growth that is easily to style/straighten) you have to use the maintenance products.

I used my Shea Moisture when I washed my hair last week and my new growth curled up a lot, this week I used the Shea Moisture shampoo, but made sure to 
use the Nunaat Keratin Hair Conditioning Mask and my new growth is much looser again, SUPER soft and was easy to flatiron yesterday. Today, my new growth is still really soft and smooth.

Guess, I'll have to use the Nunaat products when I want to wear my hair in straight styles...


----------



## bosswitch

Hey ladies,

Which treatment would you recommend for a 4a who's trying to transition? I want a treatment that will not fully straighten my natural hair and will revert.  Also, would I be able to use my DC (ORS) and co-washing conditioners with this on my head? I read biancaelyse's on the QOD OrganiQ and another thread on Organix BKT I'm thinking about trying it, but I'm wondering if any 4a's had luck with either. TIA!


----------



## bosswitch

10 char


----------



## Cruzankink

bosswitch said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Which treatment would you recommend for a 4a who's trying to transition? I want a treatment that will not fully straighten my natural hair and will revert. Also, would I be able to use my DC (ORS) and co-washing conditioners with this on my head? I read biancaelyse's on the QOD OrganiQ and another thread on Organix BKT I'm thinking about trying it, but I'm wondering if any 4a's had luck with either. TIA!


 
First what are the result you're trying to achieve? I'm 4b and when I transitioned I wanted a treatment to minimize shedding and get a looser curl pattern. I started with low folmaldehyde treatments like QOD Organiq Max. Its pretty good but it did not give me the more lasting results of a stronger formula like Global Keratin 4%. I definately know that the kinkier the hair is the stronger the treatment needs to be to achieve desired results like looser curl pattern. Amazon has a sample size of QOD Organiq Max for $45 and there are members here that sell samples if you're intersted. Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## regina07

I did my BKT tonight.  Right now I don't like the "coating" on my hair -- it feels like I have too much hair spray on -- and my hair has thickened up like it's on steroids!  I didn't realize my hair would be coated because my fine strands don't deal well with a lot of product.  I get breakage

The smell of the product was hard to handle.  The chocolate fragrance became nauseating once I got into flat ironing my hair.

I'll see what happens on Monday when I cowash my hair and will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Cruzankink

I have been BKTing since Nov. 2011.  Currenlty I do a treatment with GB 4% every 4 weeks. I wash my hair every weekend w/ sulfate free poo and co wash mid week. I love the way my natural 4b hair looks after the treatment. But once I start week 3, the soft curls and coils are almost gone. Has anyone have this difficulty?  I was considering about uping my treatments to 2x a month but I'm afraid of heat damage. Tell me what you think.


----------



## lana

Ladies, I appreciate all of your responses. If I do the BKT, I will use Global, for my 4B hair. It's thick and I want straighter hair without texlaxing.  So we'll see if I'm brave enough to take the plunge.  

I'm at week 12 of stretching and I'm liking the thickness of my hair and wondering why I would ever want to texlax.   I need to do _something_ just not sure what.  

NEW QUESTION: If I BKT and go back to Texlaxing...will that cause breakage?

Thank you!


----------



## Cruzankink

lana said:


> Ladies, I appreciate all of your responses. If I do the BKT, I will use Global, for my 4B hair. It's thick and I want straighter hair without texlaxing. So we'll see if I'm brave enough to take the plunge.
> 
> I'm at week 12 of stretching and I'm liking the thickness of my hair and wondering why I would ever want to texlax. I need to do _something_ just not sure what.
> 
> NEW QUESTION: If I BKT and go back to Texlaxing...will that cause breakage?
> 
> Thank you!


 Technically no. BKT is a protein that only coats the hair without chemically breaking the bond unlike texlaxing/relaxing. Generally, the risk of damage while BKT comes with heat damage due to the often recommended high heat of flat ironing. 

I have a question for you: We both have the same hair type (4b) and you decided to go with the same BKT that I used. Can you tell me how long your BKT lasts when you get it done w/ Global? Thanx.


----------



## LoveisYou

ladies I have a few questions:

1. Do you put anything on your hair during the 3-4 day waiting period? do you do anything to your hair at all during that period?

2. What deep conditioners are you using, and do you use protein and moisturizing deep conditioners?


----------



## regina07

UPDATE:
I ended up not washing my hair on Mon; instead I did a DC and co-wash today.  I used AOHSR as my DC -- left it in for 4-6 hours -- rinsed it out and followed it with Joico K-pak.  

As my hair dried, it's not straight (not even close!) but the curls are relaxed waves and there's minimal frizz.

What I'm happiest with is I had very little breakage/shedding when I washed and it feels soft and moisturized.


----------



## lamaria211

I think im gonna take the plung and do my first BKT next weekend


----------



## lana

Cruzankink said:


> Technically no. BKT is a protein that only coats the hair without chemically breaking the bond unlike texlaxing/relaxing. Generally, the risk of damage while BKT comes with heat damage due to the often recommended high heat of flat ironing.
> 
> I have a question for you: We both have the same hair type (4b) and you decided to go with the same BKT that I used. Can you tell me how long your BKT lasts when you get it done w/ Global? Thanx.


 
I'm now at week 15 of my stretch and it looks like I'm not going to do the BKT.   I may just texlax in a few weeks and stick to texlaxing once a year.  I have healthy, longish hair and I am afraid to rock the boat.   

Cruzankink If you use Global Keratin would you let me know how it turns out?  I would appreciate it and maybe I'll give it a try if I hear of a few more 4b's that love the results.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I've been BKT'' ing my hair for almost 2 years. I starting with QOD Gold 4% and it didnt work well with me. My hair was straight but not for long and  , it looked nice. But it was not retaining moisture and my hair would revert quickly. So I switched to MT chocolate. You might want to look close at what you are using.




Cruzankink said:


> I have been BKTing since Nov. 2011. Currenlty I do a treatment with GB 4% every 4 weeks. I wash my hair every weekend w/ sulfate free poo and co wash mid week. I love the way my natural 4b hair looks after the treatment. But once I start week 3, the soft curls and coils are almost gone. Has anyone have this difficulty? I was considering about uping my treatments to 2x a month but I'm afraid of heat damage. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Cruzankink

lana said:


> @Cruzankink If you use Global Keratin would you let me know how it turns out? I would appreciate it and maybe I'll give it a try if I hear of a few more 4b's that love the results.


 
lana I have used GB 4% about 4x and I like it.  I am giving BKT a break. I am noticing some heat damage.


----------



## NOEChic

I am getting my first keratin treatment on saturday....i am sooooo nervous


----------



## mstar

I just rinsed out my latest BKT yesterday. I used Marcia Teixeira Chocolate since I ran out of the Advanced, and I left it in for a full week. Perfect results, as usual. 

I don't think anyone else on this forum was using Marcia Teixeira, which is so odd! I've been using it since the beginning, and never had anything but great results with it.


----------



## cutenss

My last BKT was with MT Chocolate, in February 2010. I won it in the contest that DontSpeakDefeat held. I just ordered the QOD Organiq. I hope to receive by/on Saturday. I am excited. I think my hair is too fine for BKT with formaldehydes. The excess heat need to get the proper results caused some heat damage for me. I just received my new Chi titanium iron. I hope that I can achieve nice results.


----------



## mstar

Cruzankink said:


> I have been BKTing since Nov. 2011.  Currenlty I do a treatment with GB 4% every 4 weeks. I wash my hair every weekend w/ sulfate free poo and co wash mid week. I love the way my natural 4b hair looks after the treatment. But once I start week 3, the soft curls and coils are almost gone. Has anyone have this difficulty?  I was considering about uping my treatments to 2x a month but I'm afraid of heat damage. Tell me what you think.


Cruzankink You can try Marcia Teixeira Chocolate. It's made for kinky hair, and gives great results that are long-lasting. 

Compared to MT Advanced (which is just the quick-wash version of the regular formula MT), Chocolate is much easier to apply on kinky hair. The product is easier to comb through during/after the blow dry, and it flat irons very smooth, silky, and shiny. Leaving it in for 4 days is no problem, because the hair looks and feels so nice...as opposed to the Advanced treatment, which can leave the hair stiff, coated, and dull. 

I would not BKT twice a month. Once a month is already a lot, since the stronger formaldehyde treatments are supposed to last for 3 months anyways...this is probably why you're seeing heat damage. Maybe just consider switching to a more conditioning formula like MT Chocolate. 





LoveisYou said:


> ladies I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you put anything on your hair during the 3-4 day waiting period? do you do anything to your hair at all during that period?
> 
> 2. What deep conditioners are you using, and do you use protein and moisturizing deep conditioners?


LoveisYou I have learned that the waiting period is not all that serious. Although I usually use a same-day rinse formula, I always leave it in for a couple days, and I do whatever I want with my hair during this period.  They say you're not supposed to clip or tie your hair, but it makes no difference if you do, LOL.

I use a variety of products in my hair, simply avoiding sulfates and salt. I was cone-free as a natural, but my BKT'd hair likes cones, so I use them sometimes. BKT'd hair also likes protein, so I always include some form of protein when I wash - either in my DC, or I use CHI Keratin Mist or Mane n tail leave-in afterwards. BKT hair also doesn't need a whole lot of deep conditioning...you can sit under the steamer for an hour if you like, but it's really not necessary. I think that excess conditioning actually wears off the BKT more quickly.


----------



## lana

Thank you ladies for your replies! I really appreciate the personal experiences listed in this thread.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

cutenss said:


> My last BKT was with MT Chocolate, in February 2010. I won it in the contest that DontSpeakDefeat held. I just ordered the QOD Organiq. I hope to receive by/on Saturday. I am excited. I think my hair is too fine for BKT with formaldehydes. The excess heat need to get the proper results caused some heat damage for me. I just received my new Chi titanium iron. I hope that I can achieve nice results.



use the MT serum...i noticed a big difference using it.


----------



## mstar

BlackHairDiva said:


> use the MT serum...i noticed a big difference using it.


Oh really? I've never used any of the MT aftercare products. What difference did you notice?


----------



## JazziLady!

mstar, which mt chocolate do you use?  I notice they have a Soft Chocolate and an Extreme one.  
Thanks.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> My last BKT was with MT Chocolate, in February 2010. I won it in the contest that DontSpeakDefeat held. I just ordered the QOD Organiq. I hope to receive by/on Saturday. I am excited. I think my hair is too fine for BKT with formaldehydes. The excess heat need to get the proper results caused some heat damage for me. I just received my new Chi titanium iron. I hope that I can achieve nice results.



You will love QOD Organiq! I just ordered the Keratin shot last night. You know I finally used the product you sent me and it was fabulous!! Thank you so much again, you are a sweetheart!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

mstar said:


> Oh really? I've never used any of the MT aftercare products. What difference did you notice?


 No heat damage at all. I also use the magic tape on my flat iron.


----------



## Kiowa

What Kertain product do you recommend for on using children's hair? I am visiting my brother in the UK next month who is raising his bi-racial daughter, she is 11, and has mane butt length hair, and what sort of after care for an active teen?
Also, I'm want  to order MT Chocolate or QOD Organiq shot for myself, what's the best place to order from? I've been using store bought Kertain with so-so results


----------



## NOEChic

I got my keratin treatment yesterday and it didn't really take.


----------



## cutenss

BlackHairDiva said:


> use the MT serum...i noticed a big difference using it.


@BlackHairDiva What is this wonderful serum you speak of? And where might get me some?  Off to GOOGLE 



Dove56 said:


> You will love QOD Organiq! I just ordered the Keratin shot last night. You know I finally used the product you sent me and it was fabulous!! Thank you so much again, you are a sweetheart!


 
@Dove56 I love your avi  I am glad the CD Chocolat worked for you. Did you like the shampoo and condish? I didn't  And thanks for the compliment  It takes one to know one 

ETA:  What is the keratin shot used for?



Kiowa said:


> What Kertain product do you recommend for on using children's hair? I am visiting my brother in the UK next month who is raising his bi-racial daughter, she is 11, and has mane butt length hair, and what sort of after care for an active teen?
> Also, I'm want to order MT Chocolate or QOD Organiq shot for myself, what's the best place to order from? I've been using store bought Kertain with so-so results


 
@Kiowa I ordered my QOD Organiq from Amazon. It was $45.00 plus free S/H. It is from a place called keratin4u. They have a website of the same name. I know that @Biancaeyes ordered from the website, as she stated in the thread she started. She used on her daugther's hip length mane, with beautiful results. When I went to order from the website, it would not let me  I ordered from Amazon on last Friday 5-21. It shipped on 5-22, and I received on 5-25. HTH


----------



## BlackHairDiva

cutenss said:


> @BlackHairDiva What is this wonderful serum you speak of? And where might get me some?  Off to GOOGLE


 

It`s the MT Serum...MT as in Marcia texeira serum. You can get it on ebay


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> @BlackHairDiva What is this wonderful serum you speak of? And where might get me some?  Off to GOOGLE
> 
> 
> 
> @Dove56 I love your avi  I am glad the CD Chocolat worked for you. Did you like the shampoo and condish? I didn't  And thanks for the compliment  It takes one to know one
> 
> ETA:  What is the keratin shot used for?
> 
> 
> 
> @Kiowa I ordered my QOD Organiq from Amazon. It was $45.00 plus free S/H. It is from a place called keratin4u. They have a website of the same name. I know that @Biancaeyes ordered from the website, as she stated in the thread she started. She used on her daugther's hip length mane, with beautiful results. When I went to order from the website, it would not let me  I ordered from Amazon on last Friday 5-21. It shipped on 5-22, and I received on 5-25. HTH



Thank you.  The shampoo and conditioner were okay but the actual cream was great for rollersetting.  The Keratin Shot is the little mini container (I do mean mini lol) of the QOD Max Organiq.   I think you will love this. My only tip is to make sure apply it very lightly and blot it before you blow dry otherwise it will get very hard and crunchy (ask me how I know ) and make blowdrying and flatironing ver difficult.


----------



## cutenss

Dove56 Is this what you are talking about:







This is what I bought from Amazon. I was told that you can stretch this with some milk. So I actually though about stretching it with some coconut milk. IDK.


----------



## Dove56

cutenss said:


> Dove56 Is this what you are talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I bought from Amazon. I was told that you can stretch this with some milk. So I actually though about stretching it with some coconut milk. IDK.



Yep, that's it.  Well, the good thing is it is very concentrated and you don't need alot at all! I didn't know you could stretch with milk though!


----------



## cutenss

Dove56 said:


> Yep, that's it.  Well, the good thing is it is very concentrated and you don't need alot at all! I didn't know you could stretch with milk though!


 
Yes.  It said so in the directions


----------



## TuesdayGirl

I'm in the UK too and would also love to know of any salons that offer BKT or Brazilian Blowout that have experience working with Afro hair.


----------



## aminata

Hi all, I just got the treatment done today.  I have a couple of questions.  What should I do for sleeping?  I'll also be be flying tomorrow, should I take my satin scarf?  Hours later my hair is a frizz ball, this is ok with me because my hair defies anything used to straiten it, but any advice?
I have some photos, but will need help on how to post.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminata

Bumping....


----------



## Napp

aminata just wrap your hair either traditionally or do a cross wrap and cove with a satin scarf. What kind of treatment did you use and did you get it done at a salon? I'm actually surprised if frizzed up on you so quickly.

to attach a picture you can use the manage attachments button when you go to make a post.


----------



## aminata

Napp said:


> aminata just wrap your hair either traditionally or do a cross wrap and cove with a satin scarf. What kind of treatment did you use and did you get it done at a salon? I'm actually surprised if frizzed up on you so quickly.
> 
> to attach a picture you can use the manage attachments button when you go to make a post.



Thanks Napp. I am a bit embarrassed as I don't know the brand.  I'm in Bolivia for a wedding, and I decided to get it done.  I don't speak Spanish, so I went with the flow.    That said even when I relaxed, hair would frizz up.  

Let me work on the attachments.


----------



## aminata

Here's one pic an hour after.


----------



## aminata

Back photo.  Sorry, not the best camera.


----------



## Napp

aminata said:


> Thanks Napp. I am a bit embarrassed as I don't know the brand.  I'm in Bolivia for a wedding, and I decided to get it done.  I don't speak Spanish, so I went with the flow.    That said even when I relaxed, hair would frizz up.
> 
> Let me work on the attachments.



Oh wow! It may be because of the weather. The best part is when you wash it out anyway!


----------



## aminata

I should have taken a pic this morning.  It was frizz city.  I did use the flat iron, low heat, but at least it looks presentable (in my opinion).  
No time to wash, but against the advice, I will put in a bun.  Does. Anyone know why this is discouraged? Rollers, ponytails, etc.

Thanks Napp for your advice.


----------



## Napp

its discouraged because putting a bend in your hair is supposed to mess up the results. i have never seen a difference and tend to wear my hair curled or in a bun when I have a keratin treatment.


----------



## aminata

Thanks.  I figured since my hair went to frizz, it won't make a difference whether i have it in a pony/bun or not.  Hair feels ok, but I won't be able to do anything to it for a couple days while I'm traveling.  
Overall, no regrets.


----------



## makhismom

I am very new to the Keratin world so I finally got  my first treatment at salon last week. The hair stylist used La Textura (which I don't think anyone has mentioned using yet). I've done a few searches and can't find any good reviews on it either. Has anyone used La Textura? The salon charged around $80 for the treatment. After she squirted the foam on each section of hair she blow dried it and flat ironed it. And that was it. She didn't wash it again like I thought she would have to. But she also said that I didn't have to wait 3 days to wash it again if I wanted. I asked her about tying or pinning my hair back and the stylist said it would be fine with La Textura. So with all the things I had previously heard about BKT's I was a little confused and wasn't even sure if she had REALLY given me a BKT. However, I can honestly say that when she was done my hair was super soft and shiny. I'm just worried that it wont look like this after I wash it a couple of times. I did read some where that there are 1 day and 3 day treatments. Does anyone know the difference? I want something that will last and that is simple enough to do at home. I plan to use Eqyss shampoos and conditioners for maintenance. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dak

I've not used Textura, but my experience with tying my hair back is that I don't see that it matters.  I have a lot of hair, wearing it loose to bed would be a tangled mess in the morning.  I've always bunned it after my BKT with no problems.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I got the Global Keratin treatment done about 10 or so weeks ago at a salon. I want to do the next treatment myself because I feel like my stylist was pretty rough on my hair. I was going to get the Softliss Chocolate but after browsing this thread I'm thinking of switching to the MT Chocolate instead. I of course need to dig deeper and do a bit more research.. i made an appt to get hair color on May 4th so Im thinking of doing the BKT two weeks prior.  Anywho Im just kind of checking in and saying Hey!  Ill definitely be checking in again.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Make sure that the hair coloring you use is amonia free...when BKTing always use amonia free  coloring... Olia  is a good one. I use it. I made my first application november 2012 and my hair is still jet black.



tapioca_pudding said:


> I got the Global Keratin treatment done about 10 or so weeks ago at a salon. I want to do the next treatment myself because I feel like my stylist was pretty rough on my hair. I was going to get the Softliss Chocolate but after browsing this thread I'm thinking of switching to the MT Chocolate instead. I of course need to dig deeper and do a bit more research.. i made an appt to get hair color on May 4th so Im thinking of doing the BKT two weeks prior. Anywho Im just kind of checking in and saying Hey!  Ill definitely be checking in again.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva thank you SO much for that tip!!!! Very helpful! I'll text my colorist now to see if she uses ammonia free color!


----------



## disgtgyal

Bumping... to know if any relaxed ladies still using bkt


----------



## TRINITY05

Can one use an amonia free hair color one week before the treatment. 

Also, does the treatment really lighten the hair


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I used the Marcia Teixeira chocolate treatment about 7 weeks ago. It's feeling like it's time to do another treatment; I'm trying to stretch it until the 24th which is the week before my vacation.  That way it will have time to settle and then I can go swimming.  

Last time I definitely used way too much product, as it was my first time doing it at home. This go round I will use much less product and lower heat.  I think using too much product is what made the results not last as long, as the hair was too coated.

I'd also be curious to know about the lightening effect of BKT since I just got color a couple of weeks ago - wondering how much it will alter my color.

Napp mstar BlackHairDiva Dove56 cutenss


----------



## BlackHairDiva

To my experience it doesn't alter the color at all. By the way use a ammonia free color product.... I use Olia...I colored my hair in November and its still jet black. Heck my older brother noticed it  last month. LOL!

Anyway, yes a little goes a long way...when you apply it and comb your hair and there is a big clump of product coming off..its to much. 

I also noticed is that when I use the Marcia Teixeira chocolate pre- treatment shampoo and then do a Good DC, slightly hair dry and then apply the treatment....The result is impeccable every time...like I said...don't sleep on the Marcia Texiera buruti oil...it smells like perfume...so do this when you know you can go to a place that don't have issues with perfumes. I personally like the smell. It smells exactly like Organix argan oil Conditioner.  Id you have this at your local CVS store, wal mart, etc... go to the store and smell it. If you are ok with that smell you will be ok with the Marcia texeira serum.

Make sure to use sulfate free products and the result will last longer...if you are relaxed no need to use 450F... bring it down even in the 320 tops. I have an instructional DVD from Marcia texiera that I bought online. I wish I could  load it up somewhere where only the ladies on this board can see.





tapioca_pudding said:


> I used the Marcia Teixeira chocolate treatment about 7 weeks ago. It's feeling like it's time to do another treatment; I'm trying to stretch it until the 24th which is the week before my vacation. That way it will have time to settle and then I can go swimming.
> 
> Last time I definitely used way too much product, as it was my first time doing it at home. This go round I will use much less product and lower heat. I think using too much product is what made the results not last as long, as the hair was too coated.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know about the lightening effect of BKT since I just got color a couple of weeks ago - wondering how much it will alter my color.
> 
> @Napp @mstar @BlackHairDiva @Dove56 @cutenss


----------



## BlackHairDiva

From my experience, no it does not lighten the hair. I wait 1 week between my coloring ( I use Olia) and my BKT. never had any issues.



TRINITY05 said:


> Can one use an amonia free hair color one week before the treatment.
> 
> Also, does the treatment really lighten the hair


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> I used the Marcia Teixeira chocolate treatment about 7 weeks ago. It's feeling like it's time to do another treatment; I'm trying to stretch it until the 24th which is the week before my vacation.  That way it will have time to settle and then I can go swimming.
> 
> Last time I definitely used way too much product, as it was my first time doing it at home. This go round I will use much less product and lower heat.  I think using too much product is what made the results not last as long, as the hair was too coated.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know about the lightening effect of BKT since I just got color a couple of weeks ago - wondering how much it will alter my color.
> 
> Napp mstar BlackHairDiva Dove56 cutenss



tapioca_pudding

It could lighten up to about 2.5 shades if your hair is colored, it won't lighten your natural unaltered hair color though.

I know some treatments will alter the color and some won't. I've never used Marcia Textura but I know the Brazilian Blowout (original formula), QOD Max (regular and organiq) never altered my hair color. I did use several brands that did though but I didn't mind to much. What is your natural color, do you lighten it or darken it?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Dove56 said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> 
> It could lighten up to about 2.5 shades if your hair is colored, it won't lighten your natural unaltered hair color though.
> 
> I know some treatments will alter the color and some won't. I've never used Marcia Textura but I know the Brazilian Blowout (original formula), QOD Max (regular and organiq) never altered my hair color. I did use several brands that did though but I didn't mind to much. What is your natural color, do you lighten it or darken it?


 
Good to point out the brand... I used Marcia texeira  and I didn't experience lightening up to my colored hair and to my natural color hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56BlackHairDiva - My hair has been lightened, here's a pic - 



>



My hair is quite light so I don't know if I want to go lighter.. I know the best thing to do is a strand/section test... Thanks so much!  I keep saying I want to try the QOD Max to see what results I get.

You ladies have provided great information!! I may need to get the MT Pre shampoo.. I did order the MT serum BlackHairDiva but I haven't used it yet.. do you have a special way that you use it?

I'm natural but I normally flat iron my hair on 350-375 with nice results, so I'm wondering if I can do the same with the BKT.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Yes, you can but remember if you ever decide to be relaxed one day.... Use less heat.



tapioca_pudding said:


> @Dove56@BlackHairDiva - My hair has been lightened, here's a pic -
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is quite light so I don't know if I want to go lighter.. I know the best thing to do is a strand/section test... Thanks so much! I keep saying I want to try the QOD Max to see what results I get.
> 
> You ladies have provided great information!! I may need to get the MT Pre shampoo.. I did order the MT serum @BlackHairDiva but I haven't used it yet.. do you have a special way that you use it?
> 
> I'm natural but I normally flat iron my hair on 350-375 with nice results, so I'm wondering if I can do the same with the BKT.


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56BlackHairDiva - My hair has been lightened, here's a pic -
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is quite light so I don't know if I want to go lighter.. I know the best thing to do is a strand/section test... Thanks so much!  I keep saying I want to try the QOD Max to see what results I get.
> 
> You ladies have provided great information!! I may need to get the MT Pre shampoo.. I did order the MT serum BlackHairDiva but I haven't used it yet.. do you have a special way that you use it?
> 
> I'm natural but I normally flat iron my hair on 350-375 with nice results, so I'm wondering if I can do the same with the BKT.



The color is beautiful. 

Yeah you can still flatiron using the same temps. I can even get great rollersets with keratin.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thank you ladies so much! I'm excited for my next BKT now lol I feel like I have all these tips and tricks... 

Dove56 THanks re: my color! It's taking me a min to adjust but I do like it quite alot! Who knows how long it will last though lol my roots are already growing in and I dont' wanna be the girl with two inches of dark roots, but I also don't want to get color treatments super close together. 

BlackHairDiva I may have asked before, but how do you use the Marcia Teixera serum/oil? Do you use it the same day as your BKT, or do you use it as your heat protectant going forward? Do you use it on wet or dry hair? I have it at home I just haven't used it yet and want to use it efficiently.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I used it the day of the application. I blow dry the hair with a little bit on there and then flat iron...I just love the smell.

I then use it after my 4 day without wash. The result is amazing. On the fourth day after I do my first wash and a good deep condition. I blow dry and flat iron the hair at low heat... Impeccable result.

If you have issues about reversion...go to Sephora and get the kerating perfect blow dry cream...a little goes a long way and the hair will never revert. I also love their Keratin oil...makes my hair stay fresh  suring my 3 and fourth month.




tapioca_pudding said:


> Thank you ladies so much! I'm excited for my next BKT now lol I feel like I have all these tips and tricks...
> 
> @Dove56 THanks re: my color! It's taking me a min to adjust but I do like it quite alot! Who knows how long it will last though lol my roots are already growing in and I dont' wanna be the girl with two inches of dark roots, but I also don't want to get color treatments super close together.
> 
> @BlackHairDiva I may have asked before, but how do you use the Marcia Teixera serum/oil? Do you use it the same day as your BKT, or do you use it as your heat protectant going forward? Do you use it on wet or dry hair? I have it at home I just haven't used it yet and want to use it efficiently.


----------



## nemi95

I did my first SoftLiss BKT on Sunday morning ando washed it out on Tuesday. I did read the instructions but somehow I skipped over the part of only leaving it on for 1 hour. My hair went from a 4a to 2c/3a! It's way too straight. It's super soft and easy to detangle. I almost feel like I should use a protein DC because its so soft. Is it just me?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva thank you SO much for that information!! I will look into the blowdry cream you mentioned.. I couldn't find it online at Sephora but the next time I'm in store I will ask about it.  I'm trying not to put heat in my hair until it's time for my BKT but now I'm anxious to use the MT serum LOL smh. I really appreciate you providing this information!


----------



## naija24

so hold the phone. If yall get BKTs, you don't have to press your hair for several weeks?


----------



## Napp

nemi95 said:


> I did my first SoftLiss BKT on Sunday morning ando washed it out on Tuesday. I did read the instructions but somehow I skipped over the part of only leaving it on for 1 hour. My hair went from a 4a to 2c/3a! It's way too straight. It's super soft and easy to detangle. I almost feel like I should use a protein DC because its so soft. Is it just me?



sorry to hear this! This is way i always recommend doing a test section when trying a new bkt. Not all formulas are made equal and many formulas are for women who want straight hair.

I am curious, what temperature did you flat iron it on?


----------



## Kiadodie

*Does anyone know a salon(s) that do BKT for black hair in the DC/VA/MD area???*


----------



## Missy25

I'm thinking about using the MT brand, can someone tell me the products I need to order? TIA


----------



## BlackHairDiva

With MT, you would need the pre-treatment shampoo, the keratin treatment and I suggest getting the buruti serum as well. 

Make sure to do the application in a well ventilated area...open windows and all. I also use gloves and I have a simple mask I put on. I bought a small fume extractor on ebay for like 40$



Missy25 said:


> I'm thinking about using the MT brand, can someone tell me the products I need to order? TIA


----------



## Missy25

Thank you BlackHairDiva, can you suggest a site to order from? I found one site, can't remember the website at the moment though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva - Do you have a certain site where you get the MT pre shampoo?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

@tapioca_pudding @Missy25

There 3 sites that I used to order from. I used to order from extendedlenghts.com but then I stop after they had charged me for an item that was out of stock. They never sent me the item as they had written on the receipt. I emailed them and even scanned the receipt they still did not refund me nor sent the item.

The last time I ordered was from charmsupply.com, they have the entire MT line on there. I suggest that your order from them. if your are living outside of the us...you have to email them and they will send you a paypal invoice. You cannot process the purchase online if you are outside of the USA . I used to be able to process the order myself,but they changed that.I attempted to make an order on Friday, and I emailed them thinking it was a technical issue. By time they responded, I had already purchased an alternative.... Organix 30 day keratin treatment, I haven't tried it yet....but I saw some youtube clips. It seems promising.

The other place is beauty-mart.com they do not seem to ship outside of the US.

So in the meantime, I will be testing the organix system in a week from now. From the clips I saw, ladies....don't hate me ....I might jump ship completely and leave MT.



Those of you who are curious, here are the clips I saw:

Applied on natural hair:

Before ( this user has been using it, since 2011):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_ugX1rAX7U

After (wash out after 48 hours):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi3QqNI3gZQ

Final Result:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ngtQftU7O0

Day 26: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6QpKzlR4_Q

2013 clips from same user as above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y-MaClHEgE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmWOVcRYF_4

Curformers on Keratin ( same user as above):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZTLniieX_k


Other users:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NwY6pQefjg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osr_thDLQpk





tapioca_pudding said:


> @BlackHairDiva - Do you have a certain site where you get the MT pre shampoo?


 






Missy25 said:


> Thank you @BlackHairDiva, can you suggest a site to order from? I found one site, can't remember the website at the moment though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva - To be honest with you, I just may try the organix one as well!  I'm going to do the MT again in a couple weeks to get through the remainder of the summer(ish), then I may try the Organix for the colder months when I'm much less concerned about humidity, etc. Thanks SO much for all of your input!!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

TRINITY05 said:


> Can one use an amonia free hair color one week before the treatment.
> 
> Also, does the treatment really lighten the hair


 
Garnier Olia


----------



## BlackHairDiva

caliscurls Missy25 Missy25   I just finished doing a strand test on my hair...I'm really excited about this product and the strand that I tested came out straight...I mean straight !!!! its soft....oddly feels moisturized!!! Im really excited about this. So Friday I will be able to wash off the tested area and see how it comes out.  My phone is broken , I cant take pics..I wish I could.


----------



## caliscurls

BlackHairDiva you're testing Organix right? I can't wait to see pics from your full treatment and how you like it a month from now. I ordered the QOD Max Organiq Shot the other day and plan to test it within the next month. Someone found a site where you can order the Design Essentials Treatment and posted it earlier. I want to try that one sometime next year.


----------



## yaya24

I've used Keratin Express Treatment before (I don't think I've seen this brand mentioned).

_    Keratin Express Brazilian Smoothing Treatment delivers beautiful, smooth, shiny hair in just 20 minutes.
This advanced treatment contains the exclusive Cyprosil Complex that bonds to the hair, providing ultra conditioning that lasts up to 4 weeks._

My hair did not breakoff or damage. Of course did *not* follow the directions, but rather I catered to my hair's needs.

I'm planning on using again once I'm out of boxbraids.
I'll post pics when I use it.


----------



## Napp

Would anyone be interested in a list of lesser known Brazilian brands that are formaldehyde free. I am currently making a list for my personal use and was wondering if anyone was interested.


----------



## caliscurls

Napp definitely


----------



## caliscurls

Napp when you used QOD did you use their pretreatment shampoo as well? If so did it cause any extra tangles? And does the treatment itself once applied (step 4 below) help the combing process. My relaxed ends tangle something fierce so my plan is to:

1 - detangle and braid into 16 plaits that have been combed (wide tooth)
2 - wash with the pretreatment in the plaits 
3 - dry under hood dryer in the plaits  to avoid issues with blow drying 
4 - take down 1braid, section into 3, apply QOD Max Organiq, comb thru with fine comb
5 - wait 5 min then blow dry that section using the tension method
6 - flat iron section on 375, 2 passes
7 - repeat steps 4 - 6 above until all braids have been taken down and treated

This weekend I plan on coloring my hair so I won't do the treatment until the weekend of the 27th.


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Napp when you used QOD did you use their pretreatment shampoo as well? If so did it cause any extra tangles? And does the treatment itself once applied (step 4 below) help the combing process. My relaxed ends tangle something fierce so my plan is to:
> 
> 1 - detangle and braid into 16 plaits that have been combed (wide tooth)
> 2 - wash with the pretreatment in the plaits
> 3 - dry under hood dryer in the plaits  to avoid issues with blow drying
> 4 - take down 1braid, section into 3, apply QOD Max Organiq, comb thru with fine comb
> 5 - wait 5 min then blow dry that section using the tension method
> 6 - flat iron section on 375, 2 passes
> 7 - repeat steps 4 - 6 above until all braids have been taken down and treated
> 
> This weekend I plan on coloring my hair so I won't do the treatment until the weekend of the 27th.



No I didn't I used a regular sulfate shampoo.

Your application sounds good.

I personally modify mine so it goes like this:

-section hair into 4
-shampoo 2 times
-towel dry
-apply treatment
-Blow dry (tension dry at first and finish with round brush)
-Flat iron 2 passes at 370
 Then I usually keep it in for a week.


----------



## caliscurls

Napp does keeping it in a week make the treatment stronger or just a personal preference to avoid more manipulation? Maybe I should add the round brush. My only concern is breakage because there's no detangling agent to offset it.


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Napp does keeping it in a week make the treatment stronger or just a personal preference to avoid more manipulation? Maybe I should add the round brush. My only concern is breakage because there's no detangling agent to offset it.



I actually dont know if there is a difference.some people say that there is. i just keep it in because it takes alot of work and ill be damned if i have to wash it out the same day i always keep it in a minimum of 3 days.

if you dont feel comfortable with the round brush than just do it like you planned. i like the round brush because i feel when i get a straighter blowdry i get better longer lasting results overall. my hair is usually detangled when i section it in 4 and i use a moisturizing shampoo so it doesn't get tangled during the wash.


----------



## caliscurls

Napp said:


> I actually dont know if there is a difference.some people say that there is. i just keep it in because it takes alot of work and ill be damned if i have to wash it out the same day i always keep it in a minimum of 3 days.
> 
> if you dont feel comfortable with the round brush than just do it like you planned. i like the round brush because i feel when i get a straighter blowdry i get better longer lasting results overall. my hair is usually detangled when i section it in 4 and i use a moisturizing shampoo so it doesn't get tangled during the wash.



That makes sense, I may have to follow suite since from beginning to end I'm probably looking at 4 hours


----------



## BlackHairDiva

@caliscurls @Missy25 tapioca_pudding 

Last night, I did the a full application of the Organix keratin treatment. I have to maintain it in my hair for 48 hours and then wash it out. Im only on my 16th hour and well. My hair is still straight.

I did the application and followed the instructions. I washed my hair twice with the pre-treatment shampoo included in the box. I then towel dried my hair and when it was 80% dry, I started applying the keratin treatment through all my hair. Then let the treatment sit in my hair for 30 mins. At that point, I noticed that during the application and during my waiting period the treatment doesn't have the strong smell that MT has. Which is great!!! .

Once that my 30 mins wait time was up, it was time to blow dry my hair. While blow drying I noticed that I didn't have the strong smell and vapor that I had with MT. I also notived that my hair is very very soft!!!

After blow drying my hair, it was time to flat iron in small sections. I kept my flat iron at 400. With the first pass I noticed an immediate difference, my hair became super shiny, silky and straight. Since I'm relaxed , I did a total of 5-6 passes for each section. When all was done, my hair felt super straight , I would day type 2- ish... and It is super silky, strong and shiny.

At bed time, I simply covered my pillow with my silk scarf and laid may straight. Sort of like this:







.

I haven't touched up my hair with a flat iron...as opposed with MT, in morning I would of hat to re- flat iron lots of parts. My hair is even softer and silkier and yes still straight. 

So far so good.

Sorry my cell phone battery died and cannot charge the phone at all..so I can't take pics :-(


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva - Im so happy you had good results!!! Im really tempted to just skip the MT and do the Organix on the 26th.. Ill see what results you get. I did just get the pre-shampoo from MT, the chocolate one. I also used the Buruti oil today and MAN Im loving my hair!! I cant wait to see how it will behave after I use the Buruti oil and do the BKT.. Im excited!  Please keep us updated on your results with this! I just colored my hair on Thursday (I felt like it was too light so I darkened it a bit) so Im in deep condition mode until the 26th.. Im rambling  Lol!!


----------



## melahnee

would you guys say the keratin treatment is equivalent to a texturizer?


----------



## Lucia

melahnee said:


> would you guys say the keratin treatment is equivalent to a texturizer?



Yes a texturizer you can't control  it killed my curls when I tried it a while back it took me a year to recover and that's with cutting a lot off


----------



## nemi95

Napp said:


> Would anyone be interested in a list of lesser known Brazilian brands that are formaldehyde free. I am currently making a list for my personal use and was wondering if anyone was interested.



I'd like the list!


----------



## melahnee

Lucia said:


> Yes a texturizer you can't control  it killed my curls when I tried it a while back it took me a year to recover and that's with cutting a lot off



Lucia thank you. I'm sorry to spring this on you but what would you recommend for someone who has never chemically straightened their hair or anything of the sort? I have 3b hair with some a and c in there too. I was addicted to heat for a long time which killed it, but i really wanna try something like this because the longer my hair gets, the more tangles and it's just so hard to handle. i probably wont do this until im closer to WL if at all but I'm wishful thinking lol. my hair is so crazy


----------



## Lucia

melahnee said:


> Lucia thank you. I'm sorry to spring this on you but what would you recommend for someone who has never chemically straightened their hair or anything of the sort? I have 3b hair with some a and c in there too. I was addicted to heat for a long time which killed it, but i really wanna try something like this because the longer my hair gets, the more tangles and it's just so hard to handle. i probably wont do this until im closer to WL if at all but I'm wishful thinking lol. my hair is so crazy



melahnee

Well you could do twist or braid outs to help keep your hair from tangling as much. 
Sometimes when hair gets longer or reaches a new length it tangles then it gets a little more longer and the tangling stops. 
Also how you wear your hair for bedtime makes a BIG diff do you wear a scarf or bonnet?  Do u sleep with your hair loose or high pony or loose braids 

  But tangles means either something your doing like technique is making your hair tangle more or it's one of your products that's not giving your hair enough slip. Or if you shampoo it's the shampoo making your hair tangle 
If you switch to co washing and water rinsing alternate days your bar will retain more moisture. 

Also your hair could just need some good old fashioned dc  treatments 
I think you should try a light protein dc then a moisturizing dc with warmed damp towel 15-30 min is enough unless your hair is more damaged then more time. 
I would never suggest heat training blow frying  or straightening on the regular to "fix" tangles you'd still have tangles anyway. Being a type 3 doesn't automatically mean it you can jut do free form wash n gos try some diff techs analyze what you are doing and your products sleep do 
it's one of them  Hope that made sense 
Happy hair growing  

Look up on YouTube 
1 ballerina 
Mahogany curls 
Richeau Empressri 
Hair crush


----------



## Napp

nemi95 said:


> I'd like the list!



im still working on this. i am also trying to research what the alternate active ingredients are.




Also i am planning on testing a way to do keratin treatments with no heat. i have an ultrasonic infrared iron which is supposed to help seal in the keratin treatment heatlessly.(i bought a cheap one from china) I LOVE IT for regular protien treatments and my hair looks great after using it but i never actually used it with a keratin treatment formula that is supposed to silken and smooth the hair. I cant wait until my treatment comes in the mail!

i wonder if it will have a similar effect or will I just get results similar to when i use keratin treatments? only time will tell! I still am monitoring long term effects from using the ultrasonic iron on my hair.


----------



## nemi95

Napp said:


> sorry to hear this! This is way i always recommend doing a test section when trying a new bkt. Not all formulas are made equal and many formulas are for women who want straight hair.
> 
> I am curious, what temperature did you flat iron it on?



Ops, I can't see mentions on my phone and I don't often use a pc. I have a CHI flatiron, so there is no temp control. It's just on or off. I did about 3 passes. Next time I won't leave it on so long. I can say that it's been 2 weeks and I've been swimming several times in a salt water pool and my hair is still pretty straight, but my curl pattern is starting to return due to the salt. I do plan on doing it again, I really want a nice WNG!


----------



## Napp

nemi95 said:


> Ops, I can't see mentions on my phone and I don't often use a pc. I have a CHI flatiron, so there is no temp control. It's just on or off. I did about 3 passes. Next time I won't leave it on so long. I can say that it's been 2 weeks and I've been swimming several times in a salt water pool and my hair is still pretty straight, but my curl pattern is starting to return due to the salt. I do plan on doing it again, I really want a nice WNG!



Check your pm. I gave u a product suggestion to help get the curl back


----------



## caliscurls

Napp I checked out your latest blog post and enjoyed it. It's the most informative one I've found to date that discusses keratin treatments on our hair. Honestly I'm surprised more people haven't voted for that topic! Your hair looks great! Personally the shape looks good to me, you just have to get used to it.

Now I'm off to found out what the heck ultrasonic treatments are....


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Napp I checked out your latest blog post and enjoyed it. It's the most informative one I've found to date that discusses keratin treatments on our hair. Honestly I'm surprised more people haven't voted for that topic! Your hair looks great! Personally the shape looks good to me, you just have to get used to it.
> 
> Now I'm off to found out what the heck ultrasonic treatments are....



Thanks! I think there is really a lot of old info out there in general. I like staying hip on new hair  trends


----------



## Dove56

Napp said:


> Thanks! I think there is really a lot of old info out there in general. I like staying hip on new hair  trends



Wow your blog is awesome.  I think you are the only other person in the world that's tried 50-11 keratin treatments too! 

I just read your review of QOD Organiq I didn't know you did OK keratin I did that one too lol. I need to write them all down.


----------



## TRINITY05

what's a good sulfate free shampoo & deep conditioner to use


----------



## caliscurls

So I'm reading in some places you should wait 2 weeks and in other places you need to only wait 48 hours to use QOD Max Organiq after coloring your hair. Any experience on what has / hasn't worked? I was going to wait until July but I kinda want to do it this weekend. Monday I colored my hair with Garnier Olia (permanent, ammonia free, took well)


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Napp can you please pm me the product that helps return curls?? 

BlackHairDiva - How are your results so far with the Organix!? I've been dying for an update LOL I sound kinda thirsty, I know. I'm doing my BKT next week and trying to decide if I'm going to go ahead with the MT or get the Organix.


----------



## Missy25

BlackHairDiva, I'd like an update as well, this may be an alternative to MT AND QOD. TIA


----------



## Dove56

caliscurls said:


> So I'm reading in some places you should wait 2 weeks and in other places you need to only wait 48 hours to use QOD Max Organiq after coloring your hair. Any experience on what has / hasn't worked? I was going to wait until July but I kinda want to do it this weekend. Monday I colored my hair with Garnier Olia (permanent, ammonia free, took well)



I have done QOD Max Orqaniq on my hair about 3 weeks after color with no problem (I had a bleach process though - last year). 

If you colored first you don't have to wait as long unless it was a bleach process involved. Some keratin products are done the same day as color to seal or "lock" the color in and give it more vibrancy and longevity.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

tapioca_pudding  I'm so happy with the result. I washed it out and I noticed that my hair remained very soft and lots movement and bounce. It straighten very quickly. My blow drying time was cut down a lot!! In up to 5 mins of blow drying, Im done.



tapioca_pudding said:


> @BlackHairDiva - Im so happy you had good results!!! Im really tempted to just skip the MT and do the Organix on the 26th.. Ill see what results you get. I did just get the pre-shampoo from MT, the chocolate one. I also used the Buruti oil today and MAN Im loving my hair!! I cant wait to see how it will behave after I use the Buruti oil and do the BKT.. Im excited! Please keep us updated on your results with this! I just colored my hair on Thursday (I felt like it was too light so I darkened it a bit) so Im in deep condition mode until the 26th.. Im rambling  Lol!!


----------



## Napp

Here is my list so far. im still working on the active ingredient parts. some of them are so safe that they dont even require gloves. Tell me if you want to add anything to the list.

Lesser Known Formaldehyde free BKTs

Inoar Argan Oil
Inoar Apple Jelly
Inoar Afro Hair
Cadiveu Glamour
Cadiveu Acai
Fox Cosmeticos Gloss
Fox Cosmeticos No Waves
Fox Cosmeticos Glitter
Fox Cosmeticos Monoi Oil
Fox Cosmeticos Prime
Re+5 Formaldehyde Free version
Keratin Cure Gold and Honey
La Brasilianan Zero
Novex Nutriliss
Silmax Premium Keratina Liquida
Inverto
Keragreen
Advantage vanilla keratin
Rejuvenol Glycoliss
Alter Ego Spherique
Biohairvolux
Bionaza diamond keratin
Saylon Keratin Apple formula
Agi Max
Nunaat Pro volume reducer


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva thanks for responding!!! Do you think you like it better than MT?

I'm thinking that I'm just going to do the Organix this week and see how it works. And in a month I can always go back to the MT if I didn't like it.  I just want my hair to be easy to manage for vacation next week.


----------



## caliscurls

Napp you are awesome woman! Thanks so much for the list. Have you ever used the Alter Ego one? I did some searching online but didnt find any results on black hair. I'd be tempted to try it since I like their relaxers. Also what do you think of these three? 

http://www.zerran.com/services/ServiceView/reallisse

http://www.farouk.com/CHI/Enviro/

http://www.anevolve.com/ ( this one is permanent so I wouldn't use it, others may be interested though)

In order I'll be trying
- QOD MAX ORGANIQ - Q3/Q4 2013 
- Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse - Q1 2014 (until the bottle is gone)
- Alter Ego?

I'm looking for a product that will help me get through a loooong transition, doesn't require really high heat, is formaldehyde free,  lasts at least 3 months, is reasonably priced, and is easy to DIY.


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Napp you are awesome woman! Thanks so much for the list. Have you ever used the Alter Ego one? I did some searching online but didnt find any results on black hair. I'd be tempted to try it since I like their relaxers. Also what do you think of these three?
> 
> http://www.zerran.com/services/ServiceView/reallisse
> 
> http://www.farouk.com/CHI/Enviro/
> 
> http://www.anevolve.com/ ( this one is permanent so I wouldn't use it, others may be interested though)
> 
> In order I'll be trying
> - QOD MAX ORGANIQ - Q3/Q4 2013
> - Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse - Q1 2014 (until the bottle is gone)
> - Alter Ego?
> 
> I'm looking for a product that will help me get through a loooong transition, doesn't require really high heat, is formaldehyde free,  lasts at least 3 months, is reasonably priced, and is easy to DIY.



the chi enviro is on my skeptical list. I need to do some more research about it. 

I blogged about the spherique a while ago and i totally forgot about it! its on my skeptical list too because it is one of those newer low heat rinse out keratin treatments. i still need to do more research on that. i know QOD and some other brands(like keraminerals) have formulas similar to this as well.

About the straight hair bit i think it would be helpful to know which formulas are targeted towards straighteneing the hair and which are just for volume reduction


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Stay away from Zerran. Look around for something else... organix is a good one...go back a few pages 2 or 3 pages you will see clips that I  found on youtube...these women are natural using it.



caliscurls said:


> @Napp you are awesome woman! Thanks so much for the list. Have you ever used the Alter Ego one? I did some searching online but didnt find any results on black hair. I'd be tempted to try it since I like their relaxers. Also what do you think of these three?
> 
> http://www.zerran.com/services/ServiceView/reallisse
> 
> http://www.farouk.com/CHI/Enviro/
> 
> http://www.anevolve.com/ ( this one is permanent so I wouldn't use it, others may be interested though)
> 
> In order I'll be trying
> - QOD MAX ORGANIQ - Q3/Q4 2013
> - Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse - Q1 2014 (until the bottle is gone)
> - Alter Ego?
> 
> I'm looking for a product that will help me get through a loooong transition, doesn't require really high heat, is formaldehyde free, lasts at least 3 months, is reasonably priced, and is easy to DIY.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

You are welcome. I suggest that your get a good frizz block serum.... B-straight ( a bit of a pain to order...she takes for ever to ship) or Aveda has a pomade that helps ..cause the hair does frizz yet its still very moisturized.... its a bit odd. I would say do MT for the trip then do organix when your at home and its ok for your hair to be not so perfect.



tapioca_pudding said:


> @BlackHairDiva thanks for responding!!! Do you think you like it better than MT?
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm just going to do the Organix this week and see how it works. And in a month I can always go back to the MT if I didn't like it. I just want my hair to be easy to manage for vacation next week.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva Thanks SO much for that info because I was going to buy the Organix to use today LOL!  

Is this the BStraight product - http://www.obedienceonline.com/styling-product/b-stratight-2oz?

Do you like this better than the MT serum?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

caliscurl tapioca_pudding 

No the serum is more like a humidity blocker. For example lets say your natural and you flat iron your hair but you want to make sure it remains straight all day without reversing. I like burutti serum more but i use both in combo in order to maintain my hair as straight .

QUOTE=tapioca_pudding;18625011]@BlackHairDiva Thanks SO much for that info because I was going to buy the Organix to use today LOL! 

Is this the BStraight product - http://www.obedienceonline.com/styling-product/b-stratight-2oz?

Do you like this better than the MT serum?[/QUOTE]


----------



## caliscurls

caliscurls said:


> Napp when you used QOD did you use their pretreatment shampoo as well? If so did it cause any extra tangles? And does the treatment itself once applied (step 4 below) help the combing process. My relaxed ends tangle something fierce so my plan is to:
> 
> 1 - detangle and braid into 16 plaits that have been combed (wide tooth)
> 2 - wash with the pretreatment in the plaits
> 3 - dry under hood dryer in the plaits  to avoid issues with blow drying
> 4 - take down 1braid, section into 3, apply QOD Max Organiq, comb thru with fine comb
> 5 - wait 5 min then blow dry that section using the tension method
> 6 - flat iron section on 375, 2 passes
> 7 - repeat steps 4 - 6 above until all braids have been taken down and treated
> 
> This weekend I plan on coloring my hair so I won't do the treatment until the weekend of the 27th.



Between last night (washing and drying) and early this morning ( applying QOD and flat ironing) I finished the treatment. Here's what I ended up doing. I haven't washed it out yet, too much work and manipulation for 1 day, but will check back in to let everyone know if my modified method adversely impacted the results. 


1 - detangle and braid into 16 plaits that have been combed (wide tooth)
2 - wash with the pretreatment in the plaits
3 - dry under hood dryer in the plaits  to avoid issues with blow drying
4 - take down 1braid, section into 3, apply QOD Max Organiq, comb thru with fine comb
- ^^ change from plan: applied to entire head in sections before move to step 5. I did use gloves although the supplied instructions did not require it. Using a tint brush, dipped the brush, swiped the top, middle, then ends, smoothed with fingers down the hair thoroughly, combed with large then small tooth comb. It took about an hour. 

5 - wait 5 min then blow dry that section using the tension method
- ^^ change from plan: didn't blow dry, instead I sat under my Pibbs under high heat about 10 min, then medium another 10, all the while smooth and gently pulling my hair down 

6 - flat iron section on 375, 2 passes
- ^^ change from plan: used 380, 1 pass

Results: hair is straight and slightly weighed down since I didn't rinse the treatment out. Overall, the process wasn't as bad as I'd feared. I took my time detangling with my EVCO concoction the day prior so that helped. I don't plan on using direct heat except for when the treatment is applied once a quarter and if this method worked I'll continue to use the hooded hair dryer instead of blow drying. 

The real test of how it turned out will be when I wash this Sunday.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

BlackHairDiva

Thanks so much!!

I'm 90% sure that I"m going to do the Organix tonight.  I was going to do the MT but I plan to be at the beach on Monday, and that's not enough days for the MT to set. If the Organix gets washed out/messed up, I won't be as offended LOL.  Plus it's going to be hot and humid etc.  I think that's what I'm going to do but I may change my mind at the last minute lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Deleted Post


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just to update - I did the Organix Brazilian treatment on Friday night instead of using my Marcia Teixera Chocolate. I just was feeling lazy and didnt feel like being super precise, so I would rather have a messed up result with a $10 product I can get on the ground vs a messed up result with a $100 product I have to order online.  thats how I reason when Im tired LOL.

Anywho so the application goes:

-Cleanse hair with shampoo included in box. For super curly girls, do two washes.
-I detangled my hair in the shower, then wrapped a tshirt around my hair to absorb the water. You're supposed to get your hair 80% dry.
-Section hair
-Apply product in two inch sections while wearing gloves.
-Let product sit for 30 minutes while you surf LHCF lol
-Blow dry hair until its totally dry. It doesnt have to look perfect and its not going to look super sleek at this stage, but you just want it to be dry. My hair felt hella soft at this point tho.
-Flat iron in small sections.  I used my Sedu Revolution on 375. The instructions say use 450 heat but I aint about that life right now lol.

I think I used too much product again smdh, its so hard to know how saturated my hair is with those stupid gloves on. Anywho, so since I think I used too much product my hair felt a bit coated and heavy. But it was very very soft, and just felt good overall.  I went to sleep and sweat a little through the night.  The next morning instead of flat ironing my roots, I just used the blow dryer in short blasts to smooth out any areas that had gotten puffy overnight.  My hair felt much less coated and was more flowy. Last night I wrapped my hair instead of letting it be loose overnight.  This morning - soft sleek hair.  Im going to the beach tomorrow so I expect to get my hair wet and then wash/blowdry/flat iron to see the "true" results.  I still have a lot of product left so I will be able to use it at least two more times.  

Overall I like the product. There were virtually no fumes, it actually smells really good. It was straight forward, easy to use, super affordable and available.  I didnt take before pictures because my hair was in a bun and I dont feel like pictures would even really show the difference before and after.  I would take after pics but honestly, my hair just looks like it has a really good flat iron job.  Ill probably take pics of my hair after the first wash, before and after I blowdry/flat iron.

From what I can tell so far, I think this is a good product if you want to get your feet wet in the BKT world without investing/committing so to speak.  I cant really give a real review because I feel like the TRUE test is when I do the first wash.  So Ill come back after that with my thoughts, and again when the 30 day period is up.


----------



## Napp

hmm im starting to wonder if the qod organiq really wears off. I did 3 treatments and everything seemed to had worn off but now i seem to be getting tighter roots. I dont know if this is from the salon heat damage i experienced or from the last keratin treatment i did. i see the roots mainly in the front of my hair so im thinking this is from the salon but im really not too sure.

sincei am laying off the heat for now so i will monitor my hair closley.


----------



## Dove56

Napp said:


> hmm im starting to wonder if the qod organiq really wears off. I did 3 treatments and everything seemed to had worn off but now i seem to be getting tighter roots. I dont know if this is from the salon heat damage i experienced or from the last keratin treatment i did. i see the roots mainly in the front of my hair so im thinking this is from the salon but im really not too sure.
> 
> sincei am laying off the heat for now so i will monitor my hair closley.



Napp

I don't think it does. I would go about 5 months between treatments and I could always tell a difference between my hair treated with Organiq and my natural hair.  I only did weekly rollersets then so I know the flatiron didn't do any straightening. I always did  two passes at 410 degrees then rinsed immediately after I was finished oh and I would only process the new growth after 5 months. 

 I know Design Essentials isn't a keratin treatment or anything but I get the same benefits as a keratin treatment but my curl pattern is still 100% in tact.


----------



## Napp

Dove56 said:


> Napp
> 
> I don't think it does. I would go about 5 months between treatments and I could always tell a difference between my hair treated with Organiq and my natural hair.  I only did weekly rollersets then so I know the flatiron didn't do any straightening. I always did  two passes at 410 degrees then rinsed immediately after I was finished oh and I would only process the new growth after 5 months.
> 
> I know Design Essentials isn't a keratin treatment or anything but I get the same benefits as a keratin treatment but my curl pattern is still 100% in tact.



I'm hoping it will wear off after some more time. The reason i bkt is to have the loosening effect and it is not permenent. I hope this is not the case with all cystine based treatments.

I had this same effect with the pravana perfection (pravana was actually worse) and my hair went back to normal after 3-4 months. I will just wait and see for now.

Its a little too early for me to jump on the DE treatment bandwagon lol but I think I will try the arosci intensive restructuring serum next since I have it on hand. I will do a test section first before I do it all over.

A minimum of 3 times seems to be the determining point in my hair. So when I go back to bkting I will wait 3 times after using a product before I give my final review.

I'm personally looking for a dependable treatment because I am getting sick of the product hopping.


----------



## Napp

If anyone was curious I did a few protein treatments and my hair seems like it I back to normal. I will still wait a bit before I do another treatment.


----------



## caliscurls

Reporting back after a week. I finally washed my hair today, 1 week post doing the QOD Max Organiq treatment without doing the final shampoo that day. I LOVE it! The modifications I made to the application don't seem to have had a negative effect at all. In fact my hair feels 100% stronger. Usually even after a protein treatment my hair is extremely delicate when wet, today it's strength almost mimicked my natural hair. 

Definitely a hit!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I walked in the rain one my second day of my treatment. It was just drizzling rain like you barely noticed that it raining but realize your face is wet. It  was weird...Looking at my ends I thought it was getting frizzy, but oddly my hair was moisturized. I got home and my hair was not perfectly straight but it was still straight ...like just plain straight but not sleek straight.



tapioca_pudding said:


> Just to update - I did the Organix Brazilian treatment on Friday night instead of using my Marcia Teixera Chocolate. I just was feeling lazy and didnt feel like being super precise, so I would rather have a messed up result with a $10 product I can get on the ground vs a messed up result with a $100 product I have to order online.  thats how I reason when Im tired LOL.
> 
> Anywho so the application goes:
> 
> -Cleanse hair with shampoo included in box. For super curly girls, do two washes.
> -I detangled my hair in the shower, then wrapped a tshirt around my hair to absorb the water. You're supposed to get your hair 80% dry.
> -Section hair
> -Apply product in two inch sections while wearing gloves.
> -Let product sit for 30 minutes while you surf LHCF lol
> -Blow dry hair until its totally dry. It doesnt have to look perfect and its not going to look super sleek at this stage, but you just want it to be dry. My hair felt hella soft at this point tho.
> -Flat iron in small sections.  I used my Sedu Revolution on 375. The instructions say use 450 heat but I aint about that life right now lol.
> 
> I think I used too much product again smdh, its so hard to know how saturated my hair is with those stupid gloves on. Anywho, so since I think I used too much product my hair felt a bit coated and heavy. But it was very very soft, and just felt good overall.  I went to sleep and sweat a little through the night.  The next morning instead of flat ironing my roots, I just used the blow dryer in short blasts to smooth out any areas that had gotten puffy overnight.  My hair felt much less coated and was more flowy. Last night I wrapped my hair instead of letting it be loose overnight.  This morning - soft sleek hair.  Im going to the beach tomorrow so I expect to get my hair wet and then wash/blowdry/flat iron to see the "true" results.  I still have a lot of product left so I will be able to use it at least two more times.
> 
> Overall I like the product. There were virtually no fumes, it actually smells really good. It was straight forward, easy to use, super affordable and available.  I didnt take before pictures because my hair was in a bun and I dont feel like pictures would even really show the difference before and after.  I would take after pics but honestly, my hair just looks like it has a really good flat iron job.  Ill probably take pics of my hair after the first wash, before and after I blowdry/flat iron.
> 
> From what I can tell so far, I think this is a good product if you want to get your feet wet in the BKT world without investing/committing so to speak.  I cant really give a real review because I feel like the TRUE test is when I do the first wash.  So Ill come back after that with my thoughts, and again when the 30 day period is up.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just checking in... I'm about 3 weeks post on the Organix BKT.  Overall again, it's just okay for MY taste. 

Pros:
-If you're looking to retain curl/texture, this is definitely great for that
-Cheap and easy, my favorite 
-Can be found on the ground
-Smells nice
-Gives nice moisturized smoothness
-Wears off in a month
-Possibly less damaging/thinning (I don't know if this is scientifically true lol but I will say that my hair feels MUCH thicker and I've had little to no breakage!)

Cons
-Only lasts a month
-I don't feel like I got quite the same smoothness as with the MT Chocolate.  I did a blowdry/flat iron and it just looked like any other blowdry/flat iron I've done. Whereas with the MT Chocolate, my hair belonged on a magazine cover somewhere

I may give this another try and use less product (ya'll know Im heavy handed lol).  Maybe use this to get through the summer, I'm not sure yet.  I didn't DISLIKE it, but for what I look for from a BKT (smoothness/straightness, easy/fast to blowdry/airdry, longer lasting), it didn't *quite* give me that.  But I definitely didn't hate it and wouldn't kick it out of bed. 

HTH!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I *may* give up the ghost and try the Design Essentials treatment.  I've heard absolutely nothing but good things.


----------



## Napp

tapioca_pudding said:


> I *may* give up the ghost and try the Design Essentials treatment.  I've heard absolutely nothing but good things.



im thinking about going that route too


----------



## Dove56

Do it ladies it is the bomb.com.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 Forgive me if you've given this info, but where did you purchase yours and how long did it take to receive?  I think I really may try this for my next treatment.


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56 Forgive me if you've given this info, but where did you purchase yours and how long did it take to receive?  I think I really may try this for my next treatment.



tapioca_pudding

I purchased from: http://www.lhboutique.com it took a little longer than I expected but someone else ordered from there and received their order much quicker. Whatever the case it is worth the wait to save money, control the outcome, and have humidity and workout resistant hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 Thanks so much!! About how long was your turn around time? I'd like to order this week and receive at least by the 29th...

Is this the product? http://www.lhboutique.com/Design-Essentials-STS-Elongation-Mousse-7-5-oz-p/36002.htm


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56 Thanks so much!! About how long was your turn around time? I'd like to order this week and receive at least by the 29th...
> 
> Is this the product? http://www.lhboutique.com/Design-Essentials-STS-Elongation-Mousse-7-5-oz-p/36002.htm



tapioca_pudding

Yes, that is the product.  I think you definitely will have it by the 29th.  I think I ordered around 6/7 and received in on 6/21 but was supposed to have it by 6/13. In the end it was worth it though!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 Im wondering if I actually want the Transitioning mousse, not the Elongation mousse.  When reading the descriptions, the Elongation mousse is for people who want to stretch their curls, i.e., still wear wash n go's etc.  

The Transitioning mousse is for people who want to wear straighter/smoother styles without reversion/swelling.

Now I'm confused.  lol


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56 Im wondering if I actually want the Transitioning mousse, not the Elongation mousse.  When reading the descriptions, the Elongation mousse is for people who want to stretch their curls, i.e., still wear wash n go's etc.
> 
> The Transitioning mousse is for people who want to wear straighter/smoother styles without reversion/swelling.
> 
> Now I'm confused.  lol



tapioca_pudding

I haven't tried the Elongation mousse but I bet it's awesome. I can still wear wash-n-gos with the Transitioning mousse because my curl pattern is still intact.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 Gotcha!! Hmm..... I'm gonna hafta figure this one out lol. I received the product in the mail that Napp told me about to hopefully help restore some curl pattern; I plan to use it tonight.  If it brings back some curl, I wonder how much curl the Transitioning mousse would take away.  Back to being confused LOL! I think Im just going to order the Transitioning mousse either way and see what happens.


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56 Gotcha!! Hmm..... I'm gonna hafta figure this one out lol. I received the product in the mail that Napp told me about to hopefully help restore some curl pattern; I plan to use it tonight.  If it brings back some curl, I wonder how much curl the Transitioning mousse would take away.  Back to being confused LOL! I think Im just going to order the Transitioning mousse either way and see what happens.



It did not alter my curl at all.  I usually get bone straight hair from keratin treatments (this isn't a keratin treatment but it similar) so this is a huge plus.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I still have my curl pattern after using the transitioning mousse from DE. It's slightly looser but intact. And my wash n gos aren't very frizzy like they used to be. I wore my hair straight and it didn't swell up even after getting caught in a brief rain shower. when I wrapped it that night it smoothed back out. Shedding is minimal and detangling much easier. I like it so far, think it's a keeper.


----------



## LivingDoll

Does anyone apply the DE/blow dry/flatiron one day and continue the 2nd wash/blow dry/flatiron on the next day? I haven't applied it yet because I haven't had enough time to do it all...not to mention I kinda don't want to do it all on the same day.


----------



## thebelleofelle

Any updates ladies??

I would love to know how the Keratin treatment is holding up on the ladies who are transitioning...I'm transitioning but the two different textures is driving me up a wall.....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

nvmd....!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My bf helped me with my BKT on Saturday. DC's with Silicon Mix Bambu for a day, then shampoo'd with the MT Chocolate Pre-Shampoo.  Applied the MT Chocolate to 90% air dried hair, then did the blowdry.  My bf helped me with the flat iron, used my Sedu Revolution on 400 degrees. Added a little heat protectant before I flat ironed (I couldn't find my dang MT serum so I used something else).  Planning to let it marinate until tomorrow then will wash, dc and rollerset.  As always, I will report back my results after the first wash, but I've used the MT chocolate before with great results.

When I'm all done with the MT I will likely invest in the DE mousse to see what all the hype is about


----------



## girlonfire

Hi! I'm very new so please forgive any social disgraces!

I have just learned of a new DIY keratin treatment called Uncurly. So far I have only seen 1 yt video about it. It was also featured on the Today show. One of the hostesses (the one of a darker complexion of the morning female duo) was testifying and praising this particular keratin treatment and I believe that her hair is sort of fro-y. I don't think it's kinky exactly but it's definitely fro-y.
Here's the link!
http://www.uncurly.com/Home.php#hodavideo

and here is the lone yt video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6qA_O2Vs-U

what say you ladies? willing to try? tried already? I'd love to hear back


----------



## Napp

Bump I'm looking for a bkt buddy!


----------



## gforceroy

Where do you ladies buy the MT chocolate from?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Napp what is involved in being said-buddy?  :scratchch:


----------



## Napp

im looking for someone who would be interested in splitting bottles of keratin treatments. There are so many i want to try but i don't want to commit to a liter by myself.

Is there anyone interested in splitting bottles? i know its a reach but i am just putting it out there


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Napp hmm... liters cost what, $200?  How many people are you hoping to get in on this?


----------



## Napp

tapioca_pudding said:


> @Napp hmm... liters cost what, $200?  How many people are you hoping to get in on this?



as many as are interested but even one or two would be great.

 i only use an oz or so per treatment  and only keratin treat every 2-3 months. so i just cant justify spending $200 knowing i cant use it all before it expires. maybe if i had really long hair or found the right bkt for me would i drop that much cash on a liter.


there is always the option to buy a liter and sell samples but i dont know how many people would buy sample sizes.


----------



## gforceroy

I am willing to split the cost with someone. I really want to try the MT chocolate...


----------



## Napp

gforceroy said:


> I am willing to split the cost with someone. I really want to try the MT chocolate...



Did you want the regular or the soft?  I was planning on buying Inoar argan oil because I only use formaldehyde free treatments.


----------



## gforceroy

Sorry, can you explain the difference? Do you have any links to reviews for the argan oil one?


----------



## Napp

Here is a link to the different formula marcia texteria has.  The soft visions do not have formaldehyde.  http://braziliankeratin.com/marcia-teixeira-keratin-treatment/professional-area/treatments/

The Inoar argan oil is form free and has no fumes or needs gloves during application. There are a few reviews on amazon . there is also an application video on YouTube.


----------



## freecurl

Strongly considering doing the Organix.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I'm not quite as thrilled with my MT Chocolate results this go round. (Again, I think some of that is application error.)  When it's time for my next treatment I think I'm going to bite the bullet and order the Design Essentials just to try it out.

Napp I still think a liter bottle is a lot between two people, but if people are willing to split smaller sizes just for trial purposes, I'd be interested.  

I ordered an 8oz bottle of the MT Chocolate. After two applications I'm still not halfway through the bottle yet (almost though).


----------



## Napp

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm not quite as thrilled with my MT Chocolate results this go round. (Again, I think some of that is application error.)  When it's time for my next treatment I think I'm going to bite the bullet and order the Design Essentials just to try it out.
> 
> Napp I still think a liter bottle is a lot between two people, but if people are willing to split smaller sizes just for trial purposes, I'd be interested.
> 
> I ordered an 8oz bottle of the MT Chocolate. After two applications I'm still not halfway through the bottle yet (almost though).



I think I will just order the 8oz Inoar kit.  I found it for a good price.


----------



## gforceroy

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm not quite as thrilled with my MT Chocolate results this go round. (Again, I think some of that is application error.)  When it's time for my next treatment I think I'm going to bite the bullet and order the Design Essentials just to try it out.
> 
> Napp I still think a liter bottle is a lot between two people, but if people are willing to split smaller sizes just for trial purposes, I'd be interested.
> 
> I ordered an 8oz bottle of the MT Chocolate. After two applications I'm still not halfway through the bottle yet (almost though).



Napp, Where did you order the 8oz bottle from??


----------



## SuchaLady

Strongly considering this option.


----------



## Dellas

Product sale under vender category

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Biting the bullet and ordering the Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse.    Lawd let this stuff be great....


----------



## Napp

gforceroy said:


> Napp, Where did you order the 8oz bottle from??



i belive you can find MT trial sizes on ebay


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Finished the Design Essentials treatment.. here are my findings-

- I feel like its a lot of heat and a lot of manipulation all at once.  I also need to find a clarifying shampoo that doesnt strip my hair quite as much, because trying to detangle  freshly clarified hair cost me a TON of broken hairs.  Im still traumatized LOL.  

-Im not sure if you can split the steps up as in, do the first blowdry and flat iron one day then do the second  blowdry and flat iron another day to give the hair a rest.  I may try it the second go round.

-I didnt like how  my hair felt after I flat ironed with the product in it at ALL.  BUT as soon as I rinsed it my hair felt amazing.. then did the shampoo and deep condition and man.  My ish was mad silky and strong lol.

-I got super duper lazy for the second blowdry and flat iron, but the blowdry was a breeze and really so was the flat iron.  I didnt do a great job and still got smooth silky results.  I need to dust my ends after all that trauma but so far I LOVE the results.  

I cant say anything about the reversion factor yet, but Ill be working out sometime this week so I will get to check it out then.

I give the overall process a B-, just because of all the manipulation and trauma lol.  But maybe I need to try the DE shampoo that they suggest instead of my MT chocolate pre shampoo, cuz that ish is something serious.

HTH!  Ill update after I workout and after a few weeks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Update - it did lighten my hair. I previously had lightened hair then I put a dark brown over it because I was tired of it.  After doing the treatment yesterday, my hair is maybe two shades lighter than it was before.  Bah.


----------



## Napp

thanks for the update!


----------



## divachyk

Ok so I'm coming up in here blind without doing the proper research -- please forgive me. My friend is relaxed and her stylist keeps encouraging her to get a relaxer and a keratin treatment on the same day. Logic? The keratin treatment strengthens the hair. The price for this treatment is $175 additional dollars to the already $105 relaxer price. In short, my friend wants to know:

-is a keratin treatment safe to use with a relaxer
-how does it differ from regular protein treatment


----------



## mshoneyfly

Napp said:


> im looking for someone who would be interested in splitting bottles of keratin treatments. There are so many i want to try but i don't want to commit to a liter by myself.  Is there anyone interested in splitting bottles? i know its a reach but i am just putting it out there



Napp
Does the DE come in liter bottles?  Im interested in trying that one. I wonder if the silkening spray or the transitioning mousse is right for me. I would also be interested in buying a sample of any formaldehyde free treatment. A sample is one full application, right? 

Also, I am half texturized and half bone straight (currently transitioning to texturized) with fine, high porosity SL hair.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## biancaelyse

Hi Ladies.

I just wanted to add that I have been doing the QOD Organiq Keratin treatments on my kids for 2 years now and their hair has thrived.  One daughter is about 2B/C with tailbone length hair (see my siggy) and the other is 3B/C with hip length hair.

They have zero heat damage and their hair reverts back every time, mainly because I am very conservative with the heat.

I buy the liter and apply every 3-4 months as it wears off.


----------



## Lita

biancaelyse Your daughters hair looks really pretty & healthy..Good job...When the treatment where's off,does it begin to break? Looking for something outside of a perm for my Mom..Thanks.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Napp

divachyk said:


> Ok so I'm coming up in here blind without doing the proper research -- please forgive me. My friend is relaxed and her stylist keeps encouraging her to get a relaxer and a keratin treatment on the same day. Logic? The keratin treatment strengthens the hair. The price for this treatment is $175 additional dollars to the already $105 relaxer price. In short, my friend wants to know:
> 
> -is a keratin treatment safe to use with a relaxer
> -how does it differ from regular protein treatment



divachyk
is it safe to use a keratin treatment with a relaxer?

*yes it is the two processes are compatible.*

how do they differ?

*a keratin treatment is mainly used to get straighter and silkier hair. it acts differently from a relaxer though and is supposedly supposed to strengthen the hair as well. i find that if you are using the high heat as per directions (which usually happens in salons) it will have a negative effect on the hair in the long term. plus a relaxer and a keratin treatment sounds kind of redundant although there are a few people here who do both. it should be one or the other imo. it would be more effective to get a protien treatment if she is just looking for something to strengthen the hair.*



mshoneyfly said:


> Napp
> Does the DE come in liter bottles?  Im interested in trying that one. I wonder if the silkening spray or the transitioning mousse is right for me. I would also be interested in buying a sample of any formaldehyde free treatment. A sample is one full application, right?
> 
> Also, I am half texturized and half bone straight (currently transitioning to texturized) with fine, high porosity SL hair.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly DE does not come in a liter bottle. it comes in a 6 or 8 oz? container. i think you will have to be wary about keratin treatments since keratin treatments are slightly more permanently straightening on relaxed hair than on natural hair. depending on the length of hair an single application should be about 2oz of product.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Another small update - this thing feels like a relaxer lol. My hair is SO straight.  I'm looking forward to cowashing to get some volume; I think it's from adding coconut oil and wrapping my hair last night, but my roots/edges are solidly straight.


----------



## biancaelyse

Lita said:


> @biancaelyse Your daughters hair looks really pretty & healthy..Good job...*When the treatment where's off,does it begin to break?* Looking for something outside of a perm for my Mom..Thanks.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Hi Lita !!

My kids have had *no* damage or breakage at all.  In fact, they are both retaining more length than ever. My kids have never had relaxed hair and after 2 years of Keratin treatments, they still have very, very thick and healthy hair.  They do not straighten their hair in between Keratin treatments.  The Keratin mainly reduces the frizz so that they can wear their hair curly without getting as much shrinkage and bushiness.


----------



## Lita

biancaelyse Hi! Thank you..Will pass the info to her.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mochamommie

Napp You have tried alot of these treatments...what would you recommend for someone who is on a budget to get the most bang for their buck? The DE is too expensive for me. I am talking up $60 or is that even possible?  I am natural, 4A..thanks


----------



## Napp

mochamommie said:


> @Napp You have tried alot of these treatments...what would you recommend for someone who is on a budget to get the most bang for their buck? The DE is too expensive for me. I am talking up $60 or is that even possible?  I am natural, 4A..thanks



mochamommie what are you looking for the keratin treatment to do for you? do you want something with or without formaldehyde? how much product do you want?(trial size or enough for multiple applications)

I am on a budget too so I know what you mean! I can't afford no $150 treatment


----------



## mochamommie

Napp Thanks for replying, I am looking for sleeker blow outs.   If the treatment could reduce frizz and create smoothness for my textured styles that would be a plus. I am not scared of curl loosing—I don’t generally wear wash n goes.
I am thinking I may have to get a trial size—if I want the good stuff but something that could get multiple applications would be preferable. I would like something without formaldehyde.


----------



## Napp

Here are a list of some of the formaldehyde free keratin treatments online for less than $60

I havent tried any of these however so I cant vouch for any of them

Efelex 2oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140894261469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

efelex 4 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140894260813?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

La brasiliana mocha zero 4oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310355671788?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

La brasiliana spruzzi zero 4oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330859901045?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

La brasiliana zero 4 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331012983621?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Alfaparf lisse design 2 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300974762369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Keragreen 16 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121180285932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

California smooth 8 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221286997813?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Simply smooth 4oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251316405434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

BBCOS keratin treatment 4 oz
http://www.kristalbeautysf.com/BBCO...poo-And-Treatment-BBCOSKSST.htm?categoryId=-1

Easy keratin 8 oz
http://www.amazon.com/LISIM-Smooth-...1380208202&sr=1-79&keywords=keratin+treatment

Chi Enviro 2 oz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chi-Enviro-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25820a558c

Rio bamboo keratin treatment 4oz
http://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Ker...8&qid=1380380950&sr=1-20&keywords=rio+keratin


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Anyone here try the Renpure organics 14 day straight? I doubt it lasts for 14 days...


----------



## Dove56

biancaelyse said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I have been doing the QOD Organiq Keratin treatments on my kids for 2 years now and their hair has thrived.  One daughter is about 2B/C with tailbone length hair (see my siggy) and the other is 3B/C with hip length hair.
> 
> They have zero heat damage and their hair reverts back every time, mainly because I am very conservative with the heat.
> 
> I buy the liter and apply every 3-4 months as it wears off.



I love Design Essentials but I went back to QOD Organiq last week  It is better than DE for rollersets. DE is awesome for when I use my Instyler which I will do I the warmer months. 

So QOD Organiq in the Fall/Winter and DE Spring/Summer and I can keep my curls AND have straight hair. Perfect Combo.


----------



## Napp

Dove56 do you have the sample size of the qod?


----------



## Dove56

Napp said:


> Dove56 do you have the sample size of the qod?



....................


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 How you gonna get us all hype of DE then jump ship?!?!?   jkjk!


----------



## Napp

LOL tapioca_pudding

If the DE is like any of the bkt alternatives ive tried, I prefer BKT's


----------



## mochamommie

Napp....thanks so much for the information. I will research and make a decision.

I went and got a blow out and I asked my stylist about keratin treatments. She said she has not found one that she truly likes--she said she has found them to be drying and some clients have lost/uneven curl pattern. I knew by reading this thread those issues were not uncommon.  She still offers them for clients that request them but did not recommend one for me--hmmm, surprising...maybe she doesn't want me doing my own blow outs, lol.....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Napp this is my first go round with the DE product; I'm only a week in so far.  I haven't decided how I feel about it yet.  After 6 weeks or so, I'll know if it's gonna go on the "to sell" list or the "to keep" list.


----------



## Dove56

tapioca_pudding said:


> Dove56 How you gonna get us all hype of DE then jump ship?!?!?   jkjk!



tapioca_pudding 

LOL! Girl, I started with QOD Organiq back in 2011.  I love, love, love them both! I can just get a super smooth roller set with QOD and I typically rollerset in the cooler months when it isn't as hot outside! I will go back to Design Essentials in March (when it starts warming up in TX). 

I will use them both forever just at different times of the year.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Dove56 Ohhh I gotcha!! That makes perfect sense!  I may do the same.. I may need to try this QOD I keep hearing about LOL.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Any links where I can buy a sample/trial size of the QOD Organiq to try? Or links to the cheapest place to buy some?

Thanks!


----------



## Napp

outspokenwallflower said:


> Any links where I can buy a sample/trial size of the QOD Organiq to try? Or links to the cheapest place to buy some?
> 
> Thanks!



outspokenwallflower

here ya go

http://www.qodamerica.com/qod-max-organiq-shot-60ml.html


----------



## ManeStreet

I wasn't In love with QOD. I'm trying Soft-liss chocolate this week. 

The application for the QOD organix was too difficult & my results were inconsistent & my results weren't impressive. 

It took so many hours to do it & my hair ended up looking the exact same just s little smoother. I just wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## Napp

I think the new alternative stuff is good, I just did another arosci treatment and love the results.

 But i just love the smooth and silky results i get with a keratin treatment. plus they last longer.


----------



## Napp

ManeStreet said:


> I wasn't In love with QOD. I'm trying Soft-liss chocolate this week.
> 
> The application for the QOD organix was too difficult & my results were consistent or impressive IMO.



Tell us how it goes! I agree qod isnt the greatest ive tried but it wasn't horrible either.


----------



## ManeStreet

Napp said:


> Tell us how it goes! I agree qod isnt the greatest ive tried but it wasn't horrible either.



Yeah QOD was the first brand I've ever tried so I am going to try another see how it goes. If I don't like Soft-liss then I'm going to try Agave smoothing treatment.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So Im feeling like I prefer a keratin treatment to the Design Essentials... I do like that the DE controls humidity but I find that it still takes forever to blowdry and flat iron, whereas with a keratin treatment it's a breeze.  Thats one of my reasons for getting any of these treatments in the first place.  So Im back on the research train trying to find a good keratin treatment that will provide the results I want.  Sheesh. Lol.


----------



## greight

Have any of you just blow dried the keratin treatments and skipped the flat iron (for any product)? I'm not after bone straight, just manageability (no tangles). I feel blow dry might be trauma enough for me and my flat iron skills are a problem


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Sorry if this seems kinda lazy... anyone have suggestions or a list of salt and sulfate free shampoo's as well as paraben free conditioners so that I could maintain the treatment? What do you guys use?

Also, a good clarifying shampoo to use before the initial application? Can you use ANY clarifying shampoo out there?


----------



## ManeStreet

outspokenwallflower said:


> Sorry if this seems kinda lazy... anyone have suggestions or a list of salt and sulfate free shampoo's as well as paraben free conditioners so that I could maintain the treatment? What do you guys use?
> 
> Also, a good clarifying shampoo to use before the initial application? Can you use ANY clarifying shampoo out there?



I'm using this as my sulfate free shampoo & it's really good. It lathers just like a regular shampoo but its Very moisturizing & leaves my hair feeling great.


----------



## Napp

greight said:


> Have any of you just blow dried the keratin treatments and skipped the flat iron (for any product)? I'm not after bone straight, just manageability (no tangles). I feel blow dry might be trauma enough for me and my flat iron skills are a problem



greight 

You can blow it in only but the results will be minimal. I just used the arosci restructuring serum where you only blow dry it in and the results only lasted about 4 washes for me.


I would say that most keratin treatments (especially formaldehyde free ones)eave you with a curl in your hair unless you are using something that specifically says it gives a high volume reduction.

If you are scared of loosing your curl look for a formula that is meant for fine and or curly hair. I would say to flat iron as the sealing step is important. Use a lower temperature and less passes to keep the curl integrity of your hair..


----------



## greight

Napp said:


> greight
> 
> You can blow it in only but the results will be minimal. I just used the arosci restructuring serum where you only blow dry it in and the results only lasted about 4 washes for me.
> 
> 
> I would say that most keratin treatments (especially formaldehyde free ones)eave you with a curl in your hair unless you are using something that specifically says it gives a high volume reduction.
> 
> If you are scared of loosing your curl look for a formula that is meant for fine and or curly hair. I would say to flat iron as the sealing step is important. Use a lower temperature and less passes to keep the curl integrity of your hair..




Thanks, Napp! Not afraid of losing my curl, but just trying it not go through so much manipulation  I do have fine hair that's prone to knotting so I don't want to go through so much. Wash day is already a headache. But it seems like I must in order to get the full benefits!

 I've been only washing my hair every two weeks, though so I may just kill a weekend to get it done


----------



## outspokenwallflower

I actually wound up going with the Agave treatment rather than the QOD. I like it so far, could tell a difference for sure... I want to see how it holds up after the first wash. If anyone has questions about this treatment, let me know!

Oh and it definitely lightens hair color... Over the past month and a half, I put in TWO BLUE BLACK DEMI PERMANENT rinses... now, for those who think-- well, duh, it was only a demi. Well demi has enough peroxide to penetrate the hair cuticle, and black is a color that sticks SO well to the hair shaft, that even a black semi permanent can last as long as a demi and a black demi as long as a permanent. The treatment has left my hair in a very dark reddish brown. You can tell it's not black although it's dark, and the reddish tint is only visible in the light.


----------



## Kitamita

outspokenwallflower said:


> I actually wound up going with the Agave treatment rather than the QOD. I like it so far, could tell a difference for sure... I want to see how it holds up after the first wash. If anyone has questions about this treatment, let me know!
> 
> Oh and it definitely lightens hair color... Over the past month and a half, I put in TWO BLUE BLACK DEMI PERMANENT rinses... now, for those who think-- well, duh, it was only a demi. Well demi has enough peroxide to penetrate the hair cuticle, and black is a color that sticks SO well to the hair shaft, that even a black semi permanent can last as long as a demi and a black demi as long as a permanent. The treatment has left my hair in a very dark reddish brown. You can tell it's not black although it's dark, and the reddish tint is only visible in the light.



outspokenwallflower: I never heard of this treatment. So interesting. Do you know what the active ingredient is? What difference did you notice about Agave vrs Keratin? Does it get your hair straight or is there still some wave? My hair is natural right now  and I would like to keep my curls but tame it a little. Love to hear how it stands up after your wash. Sorry for the all the questions but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I damn near want to put a relaxer/texlax in my hair... getting frustrated with trying to find the right treatment, with trying to keep my hair from changing color etc.  I wind up having to color my hair back dark just to keep from having a strange reddish-black color.   It gets very frustrating, plus I workout every morning so my treatments don't last as long.  Blah..  /endrant


----------



## ManeStreet

tapioca_pudding said:


> I damn near want to put a relaxer/texlax in my hair... getting frustrated with trying to find the right treatment, with trying to keep my hair from changing color etc.  I wind up having to color my hair back dark just to keep from having a strange reddish-black color.   It gets very frustrating, plus I workout every morning so my treatments don't last as long.  Blah..  /endrant



I'm doing soft-liss chocolate on Thursday & I'm concerned about my color but we'll see... I colored last week. It said to color first. I am going to try to do before & after pics if I remember.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Kitamita said:


> outspokenwallflower: I never heard of this treatment. So interesting. Do you know what the active ingredient is? What difference did you notice about Agave vrs Keratin? Does it get your hair straight or is there still some wave? My hair is natural right now  and I would like to keep my curls but tame it a little. Love to hear how it stands up after your wash. Sorry for the all the questions but inquiring minds want to know.



Kitamita I wanna guess and say the active ingredient is Keratin Amino Acids? I have to look at the box, but I'm looking at the ingredient list (on the little pamphlet) and that is the 3rd ingredient.

As for this treatment vs Keratin, I've never had a keratin treatment. Only the DE Transitioning Mousse (amino acid based) and this; the DE was easier to apply/use but I like the results (in terms of feel of my hair when wet/air dried and blow dried straight) better than the DE treatment.

I'm mostly relaxed with some new growth; I just wanted something that will help me stretch relaxers. I will say for the new growth portion of my hair, it has mildly relaxed the curl and has kept frizz at bay; my hair, even though relaxed, still dries to a poofy frizzy mess; this allowed my hair to dry with practically no frizz and it felt SO soft. I could honestly feel a difference. I imagine it would be lovely in naturally curly hair.


----------



## naija24

What about ulta's keratin treatment? Anyone tried it?


----------



## outspokenwallflower

One of the popular BSS in my area sells various types of keratin treatments (rejuvenol, gk hair, brasiliana, etc) I dont know the cost, but I know this is dangerous for me... Now that I know there's easy access, I will be delving deeper into the world of keratin treatments.


----------



## ManeStreet

I did the softliss chocolate last night & I love it. It came out great. My doesn't feel coated. I'm going to do a wash & go with it in about two weeks. Its flatironed right now.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I was too close to relaxing, so I forced myself to do a treatment to keep myself from relaxing.  I did the MT chocolate, used less product this time and got LOVELY results.  I'm going to sell the DE transitioning mousse, only used once, PM if interested.  It's just not for me, it didnt give me the results Im looking for.  

Hopefully this MT will last a bit longer and I wont have to decide on relaxing for a couple months LOL.  Im going to let it marinate for a week, will stretch it to two if I can.


----------



## Napp

I would love a bkt right now but times are tough! I was thinking of trying the true keratin brand. The mandarin  ersion is specifically made for keeping the curls but making them silkier. I think i might try that one once i have some extra cash


----------



## ManeStreet

OK here's my pic from after my sofliss treatment. I have on a big baggy ole T-shirt. I'm actually a little passed WL but the shirt situation makes it look weird. 

Just in case anyone is wondering....
Yes my hair is colored, no its not bleached.


----------



## Dove56

ManeStreet said:


> OK here's my pic from after my sofliss treatment. I have on a big baggy ole T-shirt. I'm actually a little passed WL but the shirt situation makes it look weird.
> 
> Just in case anyone is wondering....
> Yes my hair is colored, no its not bleached.



ManeStreet 

I love your hair I forgot how awesome Softliss was. Gawd I miss WL hair

 I used in 2009 but I think my hair was texlaxed then I so don't know how it would've impacted my curl pattern. My hair is colored too now, not bleached, and it's mostly natural so I am anxious to see your curl pattern!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ManeStreet your hair is amazing!!!!


----------



## bdg0005

Has anyone tried the Zelo Keratin treatment?


----------



## ManeStreet

So updates are I'm loving this treatment so much because my hair is just as straight and full of body as when I got it flatironed last week. I've had outings and nights of sleep where normally my hair would have poofed and its maintained the same sleekness. I moisturize my ends every day with a small pump of creamy moisturizer followed by a bit of argan oil.


----------



## yaya24

@ManeStreet 

Your hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!Both in your avi and with the treatment.
Just Wow!!!


----------



## Dove56

ManeStreet have you washed your hair with shampoo yet? If so do you still have curl in your hair? I am glad to hear you love and that your hair is sleek!


----------



## Napp

ManeStreet I would like to see the results too.

I am currently looking at trying novex nutrilizz but it is so expensive. I love the other products in the line so I'm hoping that this would be complimentary to them. I would get it done in a salon if i could.


----------



## Sosa

I just saw the MT soft chocolate on ebay for $400 /32oz.
Are you guys buying on ebay? 

I have mbl 4a/b natural hair. How much treatment would I need to purchase?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I've been reading some reviews on the Organix Hair - Brazilian Keratin Therapy 30 day Treatment... this looks interesting. Might give it a try over the Thanksgiving holiday...


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm thinking of getting a keratin treatment, but the salon I like charges $350. Do you have any suggestions for an at home option that would keep my hair straight for 6+ weeks? I'm currently relaxed, but I have about an inch of new growth.


----------



## ManeStreet

Still loving Soft-liss. It is absolutely wonderful. I'm doing my first wash & go since I had it. My hair isn't fully dry yet. I'm guessing it will dry with 3b curls. I like that the curl pattern is uniform all over even though my hair naturally is not uniform.


----------



## gforceroy

Pics please!  ManeStreet


----------



## SuchaLady

Your thanks stats just made me do a double take sounbeweavable


----------



## sounbeweavable

SuchaLady said:


> Your thanks stats just made me do a double take sounbeweavable



SuchaLady  I really don't understand how they got that way. It's so weird!


----------



## caliscurls

ManeStreet is this what you're using?

http://www.amazon.com/SoftLiss-Choc...TF8&qid=1384397760&sr=8-15&keywords=soft-liss


----------



## ManeStreet

caliscurls said:


> ManeStreet is this what you're using?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SoftLiss-Choc...TF8&qid=1384397760&sr=8-15&keywords=soft-liss



Yes that's it. I used the chocolate kit.


----------



## Kitamita

ManeStreet said:


> Yes that's it. I used the chocolate kit.



ManeStreet Does this make your hair straight?  I just want to reduce frizz and elongate my curls. Tia


----------



## ManeStreet

Kitamita said:


> ManeStreet Does this make your hair straight?  I just want to reduce frizz and elongate my curls. Tia



It took my hair from a 3c to about a 3b/3a. Its supposed to revert at about 12-16 however I've only had mine for about 8 weeks so I can't verify that yet.

There's alot of posts on softliss. You may want to search those.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

ManeStreet said:


> OK here's my pic from after my sofliss treatment. I have on a big baggy ole T-shirt. I'm actually a little passed WL but the shirt situation makes it look weird.
> 
> Just in case anyone is wondering....
> Yes my hair is colored, no its not bleached.



I just had to come in here and say I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Can you tell me what your process was when you did this treatment?  TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Napp

Has any one tried qod max white?


----------



## caliscurls

Anyone applying their treatment more often than every 3-5 months? I think I may just try it to restabilize my hair after coloring. I've got this genetic premature graying going on at my hair line that's not cute. At first I was using semi-perm color but its obvious permanent color is needed every 2 months. So this weekend I'll color and will do another QOD Max Organiq treatment in two weeks. According to their site it's safe, I'll just stick to the lower heat setting.


----------



## ManeStreet

Dove56 said:


> ManeStreet have you washed your hair with shampoo yet? If so do you still have curl in your hair? I am glad to hear you love and that your hair is sleek!


 Dove56  I just noticed this post not sure how I overlooked it. I've washed with sulfate-free shampoo a lot of times since I did the softliss. I washed 8+ times always with sulfate free shampoo. It looks like it's just now starting to wear off. My hair looks curlier when it's wet & it's been more tangly.

It looked slightly looser than my natural curl pattern last time I washed it. But I ended by straightening it so I didn't see it dry curly to know how curly it is but it's definitely curly. Softliss did not make my hair "straight", it just loosened it and made it less prone to frizz & revert.


----------



## ManeStreet

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I just had to come in here and say I LOVE YOUR HAIR! Can you tell me what your process was when you did this treatment?  TIA!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow

Hey. Thanks. 

I washed twice with the shampoo that came with the kit. I blow dried it. Someone helped with the application. They applied it with a color application brush. Let it sit 15-20 mins. Then blow dried it & flat ironed it on 400 degrees with two passes. Rinsed with water Then followed with the mask included with the kit. 

Just like the directions but limited the # of passes with the flatiron.


----------



## ManeStreet

All of a sudden I miss my natural curls. I think I'm going to wash out the softliss sometime within the next two weeks. I guessing I will need to wash it 2 or 3 times on a row with a clarifying shampoo to get it out then I will do a hard protein treatment followed by a deep conditioning treatment,


----------



## Aberdonian

ManeStreet said:


> All of a sudden I miss my natural curls. I think I'm going to wash out the softliss sometime within the next two weeks. I guessing I will need to wash it 2 or 3 times on a row with a clarifying shampoo to get it out then I will do a hard protein treatment followed by a deep conditioning treatment,


 
hey ManeStreet, I appreciate you updating about your treatment as Im thinking of doing one, what was your curl pattern pre-treatment and after treatment if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## abioni

AtlantaJJ
If it's the drug store one, don't! It broke my hair terribly.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I've been reading some reviews on the Organix Hair - Brazilian Keratin Therapy 30 day Treatment... this looks interesting. Might give it a try over the Thanksgiving holiday...


----------



## Napp

I think the next time i do a smoothing treatment I am going to rollerset it in as opposed to blowdrying. I am trying to cut back on the heat to at least 1x a month.

Also ManeStreet could we pretty please get a picture of the softliss while its still in. im wondering how much the curl loosened.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

abioni said:


> AtlantaJJ
> If it's the drug store one, don't! It broke my hair terribly.



Thanks for your response abioni  I changed my mind, I'm hiding my hair for the winter. I plan to do more research and find a treatment that won't damage my hair.  I have Softliss on my list of possible treatments because I think I used it once back in 2009 when I was textlaxed with good results.


----------



## abioni

Ladies, what BKT have you found to be the easiest to apply? I tried the QOD, while the result was decent, it was very hard to apply. I added milk as recommended but it was flaky and I hard white dust everywhere afterward. I need something that isn't thick and spreads easily yet effective.


----------



## ManeStreet

abioni said:


> Ladies, what BKT have you found to be the easiest to apply? I tried the QOD, while the result was decent, it was very hard to apply. I added milk as recommended but it was flaky and I hard white dust everywhere afterward. I need something that isn't thick and spreads easily yet effective.



abioni I had a difficult time with QOD too. It would be so difficult to do the blow dry step,


----------



## ManeStreet

Napp said:


> I think the next time i do a smoothing treatment I am going to rollerset it in as opposed to blowdrying. I am trying to cut back on the heat to at least 1x a month.  Also ManeStreet could we pretty please get a picture of the softliss while its still in. im wondering how much the curl loosened.


Too late. I just attempted to wash it out. I washed 3 times with a clarifying shampoo. When the softliss was in It pretty much looked like 3a/3b. Still curly just looser.  It didn't look like a relaxer.  Sitting under the dryer now doing aphogee 2 step. It may take a few more washes to get it completely out. Napp


----------



## abioni

ManeStreet, was Softliss easy to apply?



ManeStreet said:


> @abioni I had a difficult time with QOD too. It would be so difficult to do the blow dry step,


----------



## Napp

I'm still looking for a high quality and affordable bkt. I see inoar argan oil is pretty cheap on amazon right now but the expiration date is in august of next year and I know I won't be able to use it by then. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## abioni

Napp, which Inoar Argan Oil product are you referring to? I have never heard of this line before. Is it very good?

Also, which BKT have you found so far that is easy to apply?





Napp said:


> I'm still looking for a high quality and affordable bkt. I see inoar argan oil is pretty cheap on amazon right now but the expiration date is in august of next year and I know I won't be able to use it by then. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## Napp

abioni said:


> Napp, which Inoar Argan Oil product are you referring to? I have never heard of this line before. Is it very good?
> 
> Also, which BKT have you found so far that is easy to apply?



Inoar has very highly rated bkts. The one I want is from their argan oil line which is formaldehyde free and is safe enough to use without gloves. It also is not as strong as the other bkts from their other collections so I don't have to worry about it making my hair permanently straight. It also looks easy to apply.

The easiest product to apply out of the ones I've tried was the arosci restructuring foam which is technically a smoothing treatment not a bkt. It gave me very nice results but it didn't last as long as a regular bkt. As far as a real bkt I cannot suggest anything at the moment. I am still looking for the right one for me.


----------



## ManeStreet

Aberdonian said:


> hey ManeStreet, I appreciate you updating about your treatment as Im thinking of doing one, what was your curl pattern pre-treatment and after treatment if you don't mind me asking.



Aberdonian I started mostly 3c with some 4a. After the treatment I was 3a/3b


----------



## ManeStreet

abioni said:


> ManeStreet, was Softliss easy to apply?



abioni Yes it was easy to apply. When you blowdry the softliss into the hair it's smoother even before the flatiron step.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm halfway through this thread and I'm not sure if my biggest question/concern has been answered yet so I'm going to ask. For the natural ladies am I correct in my understanding/assumption that your hair is straight(er) but you still retain your curls/kinks? After the BKT your hair is straight but if you wanted to rock a WnG you simply wash your hair? And if you wanted the silky straight look I keep reading many have experienced here you can rollerset and/or flat iron?

I'm thinking of doing this because I can never get straight hair when I flat iron (forget about silky LOL). I would lo e to rock a straight look more often without it being an all day event to achieve it. However I still want to wear my hair curly too.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm looking to purchase Softliss. Does anyone have any that they'd like to get off their hands? If so, PM me!


----------



## Jace032000

pinkchocolatedaisy --- this is my first post in this thread---but I've been wearing a BKT for a year now and absolutely love it.  I started as a 4A/4b and am now a 3C/4A.  Before the BKT flat ironing my hair was a "no-go"  After I got the BKT my hair becomes pure SILK when flat ironed (by my stylist…not by me) lol.  Washing my hair is soooooo much easier too.  I rock a wash-in-go two weeks out of the month.  I wash, apply butter cream, slick in a bun and that's it! I now love my hair.  I hope this helps


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

^^Jace032000 which bkt do you use? And do you do it yourself or at the salon?


----------



## SuchaLady

Jace032000 said:


> pinkchocolatedaisy --- this is my first post in this thread---but I've been wearing a BKT for a year now and absolutely love it.  I started as a 4A/4b and am now a 3C/4A.  Before the BKT flat ironing my hair was a "no-go"  After I got the BKT my hair becomes pure SILK when flat ironed (by my stylist…not by me) lol.  Washing my hair is soooooo much easier too.  I rock a wash-in-go two weeks out of the month.  I wash, apply butter cream, slick in a bun and that's it! I now love my hair.  I hope this helps



Look at this post sharifeh! Sounds like what we need.


----------



## Jace032000

pinkchocolatedaisy -- I use the Global Keratin brand and go to my stylist to have it done.    I haven't had had one done since October of last year---so right now I'm rocking the 'wash-n-go's"  My hair loves silicone so I use products with the water soluble silicones to slick my once 'kinks now waves' back.


----------



## Jace032000

It isn't cheap though…when I first started it was $200 but she is now charging $150 for the process.  It lasts about 3+ months….and gives me the manageability I always wanted without the crazy chemicals…so to me it's worth it.


----------



## ManeStreet

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I'm halfway through this thread and I'm not sure if my biggest question/concern has been answered yet so I'm going to ask. For the natural ladies am I correct in my understanding/assumption that your hair is straight(er) but you still retain your curls/kinks? After the BKT your hair is straight but if you wanted to rock a WnG you simply wash your hair? And if you wanted the silky straight look I keep reading many have experienced here you can rollerset and/or flat iron?  I'm thinking of doing this because I can never get straight hair when I flat iron (forget about silky LOL). I would lo e to rock a straight look more often without it being an all day event to achieve it. However I still want to wear my hair curly too.


 pinkchocolatedaisy  This is just from my experience. BKT did not give me straighter hair like a relaxer would. It made my hair less curly, smoother & less prone to revert because of humidity or sweat, etc.   I can't make any promises for what it did do to anyone's hair but for my hair I was originally a 3c and with the BKT my hair is 3a/3b & easier to manage not just because of the change in the curl size but because of the properties of the treatment. It's easier to flatiron it & the flatiron lasts longer.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Look at this post SuchaLady! Sounds like what we need.



I'm pumped for May 
Can't wait to try it out 
I hope we get good results

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## grenadiancooliex3

hey 	
Jace032000. I used to use this brand too but the chemicals really irritated my eyes  but the protein was great for me.  Do you use the global with or without formaldhyde? The last treatment i did was with the cisteina  with argan oil escova progressiva which doesnt have protein and doesnt srength it only smoothes just like the inoar argan oil. But it made my hair too straight and took away all the curls  =( Im thinking of trying global again.


----------



## Missy25

ManeStreet, your hair is gorgeous! I see that Amazon is out of the softliss chocolate kit. Can you give any recommendations on where to buy?
ETA...Nvm, I found it on the softliss site.


----------



## naija24

asking around. is it true that if you have a protein sensitivity that you can't get any kind of BKT, Keratin, Strengthening System Treatment ever?


----------



## caliscurls

naija24 said:


> asking around. is it true that if you have a protein sensitivity that you can't get any kind of BKT, Keratin, Strengthening System Treatment ever?



Not sure what the official answer is but my hair is protein sensitive and I have no problem using the QOD treatment. In fact my hair is thriving now. naija24


----------



## Jace032000

Had my Keratin Treatment touchup a couple of weeks ago.  Love the way it leaves my hair feeling and looking!


----------



## mensa

Looking for  salon in Michigan that does the keratin treatment.  Went to salon today.  Got my hair ripped out

Any rec's?


----------



## Jace032000

grenadiancooliex3 said:


> hey
> Jace032000. I used to use this brand too but the chemicals really irritated my eyes  but the protein was great for me.  Do you use the global with or without formaldhyde? The last treatment i did was with the cisteina  with argan oil escova progressiva which doesnt have protein and doesnt srength it only smoothes just like the inoar argan oil. But it made my hair too straight and took away all the curls  =( Im thinking of trying global again.




I'm using the one without formaldehyde.


----------



## Harina

Anyone ever buy SoftLiss from this ebay seller? http://www.ebay.com/usr/ccerice

She/he has good reviews but I was just checking.


----------



## Jace032000

Tonight was my wash night  It has been three weeks since I've washed my hair and three weeks since I've had heat on my hair (yay!!).  Tonight,  I decided to do a deep conditioning treatment.  I spritzed my hair with water and than did a honey/coconut oil/global keratin conditioner treatment. After I slathered the mixture all over my hair, I left a baggy on for about 4 hours.  My hair was incredible afterwards--silky smooth and very easy to detangle and the curls were amazingly defined.  I usually do the mixture with olive oil---but my hair obviously loves coconut oil.  I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## JC Jane

ManeStreet, can you tell me what your hair feels like after the Softliss clarifying shampoo? I'm really afraid that my hair will turn to velcro during this step.


----------



## nemi95

I use this too. The trick is to wash the hair in 4 sections. I detangle and loosely braid or twist my sections then wash. I do not try to detangle after using the shampoo!


----------



## ManeStreet

JC Jane said:


> ManeStreet, can you tell me what your hair feels like after the Softliss clarifying shampoo? I'm really afraid that my hair will turn to velcro during this step.



JC Jane 
My hair felt pretty good. I didn't find it especially drying. It's just to clean the hair so the treatment can take. If there's another clarifying shampoo that you like then you can use that.


----------



## Mitre

The Softliss Keratin treatment was a major fail for me. My hair, hair type 3C/4A, felt incredibly soft after the treatment, however, my new growth is still curly.


----------



## ManeStreet

Mitre said:


> The Softliss Keratin treatment was a major fail for me. My hair, hair type 3C/4A, felt incredibly soft after the treatment, however, my new growth is still curly.



I don't understand. Are you transitioning?


----------



## JC Jane

ManeStreet said:


> @JC Jane
> My hair felt pretty good. I didn't find it especially drying. It's just to clean the hair so the treatment can take. If there's another clarifying shampoo that you like then you can use that.



Thanks ManeStreet, I am going to use the shampoo provided by Softliss after deep conditioning overnight.


----------



## Mitre

ManeStreet said:


> I don't understand. Are you transitioning?


No, I am natural and get keratin treatment done every 2-3 months at the hairdresser. I noticed that my hair remained straight after the hairdresser does it, so this time I brought my own product because I suspect she may be relaxing my hair. In her defense though the colored part of my hair has not reverted but still though.


----------



## Jace032000

Mitre said:


> No, I am natural and get keratin treatment done every 2-3 months at the hairdresser. I noticed that my hair remained straight after the hairdresser does it, so this time I brought my own product because I suspect she may be relaxing my hair. In her defense though the colored part of my hair has not reverted but still though.



I thought the same thing---my hair went months without reverting.  I was like....whaaat??  So I suspected major heat damage because some of my hair would have these beautiful loose curls after washing and other parts of my hair were stringy & straight.  I was so sad that I thought I had to cut off all my hair.  
A couple of days ago, I washed with a shampoo I purchased from Naturally Amari and I think it stripped the keratin treatment---because all of my hair curled back up.  Whew....


----------



## Napp

Jace032000  What exact product helped your hair to curl back up? Do you have any pics of the revived curls?

I just purchased a new bkt and im so excited


----------



## Jace032000

Napp, I used No Poo Shikakai-Soapnut Organic Shampoo by NaturallyAmari (without JBCO).  Here is a pic of what I took a few days ago after washing my hair. I didn't intend to use this pic for this purpose---so it's not the best…but should give you an idea of what it did to my hair.


----------



## Mitre

This morning  I removed my curl formers and the roots of my hair was and remained straight for the entire day, so I may retract my statement about the softliss keratin treatment.


----------



## Jace032000

Broke down and got my hair flat ironed today.  A few inches away from BSL and still loving my Global Keratin Treatment!


----------



## Cattypus1

I am using Chi Enviro and I love,love, love it!  I went to the salon to get the first one back in November.  I just did my second selfie yesterday.  My hair is so strong and silky.  I'm sold on Chi.  I bought my first single use kit on EBay but CosmoProf currently has a great deal if you know a stylist that will hook you up.  If you have self relaxed and know your way around a flat iron you can apply this treatment.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I made an appointment for a Glycolic Keratin Treatment with my stylist. I am so bored of my hair right now and am looking for something dramatically different.


----------



## Jace032000

What's the longest everyone has had their keratin treatment?  Have you noticed any breakage/thinning? 

I've had mine since 2013 --- my hair has definitely grown but I have noticed thinning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

Jace032000 said:


> What's the longest everyone has had their keratin treatment?  Have you noticed any breakage/thinning?
> 
> I've had mine since 2013 --- my hair has definitely grown but I have noticed thinning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I have been using bkt on and off for years. my hair has never thinned but it does look less bulky which is my desired result. I also belive that since i do it myself and fairly infrequently that i am able to retain my curl pattern. That is going to change soon because i finally bought me a real name brand smoothing treatment. I am so excited!


----------



## caliscurls

Napp said:


> I have been using bkt on and off for years. my hair has never thinned but it does look less bulky which is my desired result. I also belive that since i do it myself and fairly infrequently that i am able to retain my curl pattern. That is going to change soon because i finally bought me a real name brand smoothing treatment. I am so excited!



Spill it Napp , what did you buy?


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> Spill it Napp , what did you buy?



caliscurls its cadiveu glamour. it looks like it will give me the results im looking for. All of the off brand bkts that are formaldehyde free that i had tried didnt even work on my hair except qod. I also got it for a really good price!


----------



## caliscurls

Napp said:


> caliscurls its cadiveu glamour. it looks like it will give me the results im looking for. All of the off brand bkts that are formaldehyde free that i had tried didnt even work on my hair except qod. I also got it for a really good price!



Looking forward to seeing your results in a few months when you try it!


----------



## Jace032000

Napp said:


> caliscurls its cadiveu glamour. it looks like it will give me the results im looking for. All of the off brand bkts that are formaldehyde free that i had tried didnt even work on my hair except qod. I also got it for a really good price!





I'm looking forward to the results as well!  I don't now that I've heard of Cadiveu Glamour…I may have to spend sometime with my friend "Google." LOL!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

So I did the QOD organiq two days ago. I was really pleased with the results. I used the "shot" and by the skin of my teeth I somehow (barely) got all of my hair.

 My hair came out beautifully straight-something that never happens for me (I'm not sure if its also the new flat iron I have as well). But my hair was sleek and full of body. It lasted through my intense workout sessions which consisted of running, martial arts and lifting heavy weights.

The back began frizzing up so I washed my hair today. I just need to pay closer attention to my hair because I ended up with some straight pieces I had to cut off. Its my own fault because that particular area is much looser and straightens easily. 

All in all I'm very impressed. I flat ironed my APLish hair in a little over an hour
 My hair slightly loosened.  I probably went from a 3c/4a to a 3b. And my hair curly is so soft. I'm wearing it curly with no gel...just conditioner. It is NEVER this soft...especially without gel. 

Sorry no pics. I just got my new phone and besides I never seem to get a good angle to show how lovely it came out.

Would I do it again? Yes. I don't care for the smell and I'd probably need more product. I'm also thinking of trying Softliss because of ManeStreet but I need to know if its formaldehyde free.


----------



## ManeStreet

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> So I did the QOD organiq two days ago. I was really pleased with the results. I used the "shot" and by the skin of my teeth I somehow (barely) got all of my hair.
> 
> My hair came out beautifully straight-something that never happens for me (I'm not sure if its also the new flat iron I have as well). But my hair was sleek and full of body. It lasted through my intense workout sessions which consisted of running, martial arts and lifting heavy weights.
> 
> The back began frizzing up so I washed my hair today. I just need to pay closer attention to my hair because I ended up with some straight pieces I had to cut off. Its my own fault because that particular area is much looser and straightens easily.
> 
> All in all I'm very impressed. I flat ironed my APLish hair in a little over an hour
> My hair slightly loosened.  I probably went from a 3c/4a to a 3b. And my hair curly is so soft. I'm wearing it curly with no gel...just conditioner. It is NEVER this soft...especially without gel.
> 
> Sorry no pics. I just got my new phone and besides I never seem to get a good angle to show how lovely it came out.
> 
> Would I do it again? Yes. I don't care for the smell and I'd probably need more product. I'm also thinking of trying Softliss because of ManeStreet but I need to know if its formaldehyde free.



Softliss chocolate is formaldehyde free. I feel like it works best for wearing my hair straight than for wearing it curly. My flatironed hair did not revert even after a night of hot sweaty dancing at crowded salsa club. My hair stayed silky & straight just like it had just been flatironed. I do notice that if I wear my hair curly with softliss that it tends more tangled than usual at the 2+ day mark of being curly. I'm not sure what that's about. That's the only negative I have about it.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

My first keratin treatment came out great!! I'll post pictures later once I get my stylist to forward her cell phone pics to me 

ETA @11:06 PM

I'm not a joker. I just forgot to get in touch with her. I won't forget. I can get her Saturday for sure. Her SO's birthday is tomorrow and she already told me that she won't be coming in to work

It's her salon. She can do that


----------



## ljones4521

I just applied my second treatment (first one applied Dec. 26, 2013) and am again very pleased. It wore off so gradually, that Ididn't actually realize I needed another treatment. I venture to say I should have reapplied after 9 months. 

Keep in mind during that time I have never applied heat (no heat since Dec. 2013).  I applied the keratin to aid in managing my hair. What I discovered was my twist outs were the bomb, my hair was shiny and I had minimal tangles.  I retained at least four inches of growth last year.  

The most recent treatment seems to feel even smoother (the product included Chocolate) after my first co-wash and air dry. Can't wait to see the twist out.


----------



## Jace032000

ljones4521 said:


> I just applied my second treatment (first one applied Dec. 26, 2013) and am again very pleased. It wore off so gradually, that Ididn't actually realize I needed another treatment. I venture to say I should have reapplied after 9 months.
> 
> Keep in mind during that time I have never applied heat (no heat since Dec. 2013). I applied the keratin to aid in managing my hair. What I discovered was my twist outs were the bomb, my hair was shiny and I had minimal tangles. I retained at least four inches of growth last year.
> 
> The most recent treatment seems to feel even smoother (the product included Chocolate) after my first co-wash and air dry. Can't wait to see the twist out.


 
When you guys get your keratin treatment done---especially at the salon...do NOT let the stylist reapply it to hair that has already been treated. 

I unfortunately was not aware of that--and now my hair is straight even after washing it.  I've washed it at least 15 times since I've had the keratin done and my curl pattern is SLLLOOOWWWWLLLYY returning.  erplexed


----------



## sharifeh

Does anyone know if nunaat has formaheldahyde ?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone know if nunaat has formaheldahyde ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Nunaat is formaldehyde free


I just couldn't wait to try out my new product so I gave myself  a keratin treatment. I used cadiveu  glamour plus. I  took pics but since I was in a rush I didn't really take good ones. My hair is ever so slightly loosened and frizz free. I love the way it looks. Its like my natural optimized for manageability and its less bulky. My ends feel a bit dry though so I am in need of a trim. 

I think since I was really light with the heat in the process I(only 340 degrees to seal it in)  its why so much of my curl remained. I do have a feeling that if I raised the temp and did more passes I could get more of a dramatic result. I will be doing another one when my graduation rolls around. I plan on having perfect wash n go hair this summer!


----------



## Napp

update on the cadiveu. i like it but it seems a bit too weak for my hair. i want more dramatic results. the only downside to this product is the smell. It smells sweet in the bottle but once heat is applied my hair has this funny smell to it that i dont like. I will keep the product for cool BKT treatments and use something else. 

I just purchased Saylon apple keratin treatment for a great price so im excited to use that when graduation rolls around. saylon is the salon version of Vitale's products and I loved those products when i was relaxed. i hope this BKT is the one! If not i will be going back to QOD. so far it worked the best in terms of silkening and loosening the hair. i will probably try the qod white version though.


----------



## Napp

here are my first impressions of the saylon keratin treatment in apple

I LOVE THIS STUFF.

it finally gives me what i want in a BKT: smooth silky shiny while straight and smooth and silky feeling frizz free curls after wetting. since it is a thick liquid it was very easy to apply. i only did a test section though.I am going to monitor how it does for the next few weeks. 

The only sucky part is that although this formula is marketed as formaldehyde free it does contain an aldehyde. So when i do it to my full head i would have to take some precautions. This product was specifically made for silkening afro textured hair AND washing out of the hair in a few weeks time. it actually works well unlike so many of the amino acid smoothing systems ive tried.


----------



## NOEChic

Napp said:


> here are my first impressions of the saylon keratin treatment in apple
> 
> I LOVE THIS STUFF.
> 
> it finally gives me what i want in a BKT: smooth silky shiny while straight and smooth and silky feeling frizz free curls after wetting. since it is a thick liquid it was very easy to apply. i only did a test section though.I am going to monitor how it does for the next few weeks.
> 
> The only sucky part is that although this formula is marketed as formaldehyde free it does contain an aldehyde. So when i do it to my full head i would have to take some precautions. This product was specifically made for silkening afro textured hair AND washing out of the hair in a few weeks time. it actually works well unlike so many of the amino acid smoothing systems ive tried.


where can this be purchased?


----------



## sgold04

I am thinking of getting a keratin treatment to add shine to my curls and reduce frizz, but I have a few concerns.
1.  I use henna in my hair, can I still do a keratin treatment?
2.  Some parts of my hair are heat damaged and are frizzy/wavy instead of curly, I am afraid it will straighten those parts completely, even when I want to wear it curly.  Has anyone had a problem with this?
I am not really trying to change my curl pattern, I just want shiny, frizz free hair, with more defined curls (with less shrinkage, if thats possible), and I definitely don't want it to be permanent!!!  Is Keratin right for me?


----------



## sgold04

Bump...........


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I tried the new Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight Textures Manageability System and it's basically a Keratin treatment with an altered chemical formulation.  I wrote a review about it and filmed the application.  I'm not sure why they are not being honest about the formulation but it smells, performs and feels like a keratin treatment.  I've used a few brands and am all too familiar with how they work and I immediately realized TMS was yet another BKT product.

Details are on my blog here:
http://goingnaturaltransitioningtonaturalhair.com/beautiful-textures-texture-manageability-system/

video is here: http://youtu.be/JHFz0ZgoF7E


----------



## Napp

Ceemarie82 said:


> I am thinking of getting a keratin treatment to add shine to my curls and reduce frizz, but I have a few concerns.
> 1.  I use henna in my hair, can I still do a keratin treatment?
> 2.  Some parts of my hair are heat damaged and are frizzy/wavy instead of curly, I am afraid it will straighten those parts completely, even when I want to wear it curly.  Has anyone had a problem with this?
> I am not really trying to change my curl pattern, I just want shiny, frizz free hair, with more defined curls (with less shrinkage, if thats possible), and I definitely don't want it to be permanent!!!  Is Keratin right for me?



Ceemarie82

I dont use or know much about henna so i cant help you there. BKT is usually safe for color treated hair but the color might lift once you seal the treatment in.

i also have some heat loosen strands from when i went to the salon. I am just leaving that area alone, i dont do many swipes of the flat iron (2-3 max) when i do bkt. so far all of the bkts i have done my hair reverted to its natural state after a while. an issue that can arise is that if you do too many bkt back to back(especially if it contains formaldehyde) your hair will get permanently straightened over time. so its best IMO if you do decide to go the BKT route wait for the bkt to wear off before getting another one(if you want to keep your curls)

I bkt for manageability but im pretty much fine with my curl pattern (except my edges!) I dont want my hair to end up straight over time. so i keep the control in my hands by doing the BKTs myself. I just love the results after a fresh bkt. your hair actually looks and feels like silk. its something that cant be captured in relaxed or texturized hair which is why i am one of the few BKT lovers on this board

hth


----------



## Dove56

Napp said:


> Ceemarie82
> 
> I dont use or know much about henna so i cant help you there. BKT is usually safe for color treated hair but the color might lift once you seal the treatment in.
> 
> i also have some heat loosen strands from when i went to the salon. I am just leaving that area alone, i dont do many swipes of the flat iron (2-3 max) when i do bkt. so far all of the bkts i have done my hair reverted to its natural state after a while. an issue that can arise is that if you do too many bkt back to back(especially if it contains formaldehyde) your hair will get permanently straightened over time. so its best IMO if you do decide to go the BKT route wait for the bkt to wear off before getting another one(if you want to keep your curls)
> 
> I bkt for manageability but im pretty much fine with my curl pattern (except my edges!) I dont want my hair to end up straight over time. so i keep the control in my hands by doing the BKTs myself. I just love the results after a fresh bkt. your hair actually looks and feels like silk. its something that cant be captured in relaxed or texturized hair which is why i am one of the few BKT lovers on this board
> 
> hth



Napp I love them too. I have learned so much from your posts. When you do your treatments what temperature do you use? Also where can I order the Saylon?


----------



## Dove56

Jace032000 said:


> When you guys get your keratin treatment done---especially at the salon...do NOT let the stylist reapply it to hair that has already been treated.
> 
> I unfortunately was not aware of that--and now my hair is straight even after washing it.  I've washed it at least 15 times since I've had the keratin done and my curl pattern is SLLLOOOWWWWLLLYY returning.  erplexed



I had a stylist tell me to only apply the treatments to new growth to keep my curls.


----------



## Dove56

Jace032000 said:


> What's the longest everyone has had their keratin treatment?  Have you noticed any breakage/thinning?
> 
> I've had mine since 2013 --- my hair has definitely grown but I have noticed thinning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have done them since 2009. My hair really thrives with them and I have never had any damage. The treatments remove bulk but I have very, very thick hair so I dont complain lol.


----------



## Napp

Dove56 said:


> Napp I love them too. I have learned so much from your posts. When you do your treatments what temperature do you use? Also where can I order the Saylon?


 Dove56

There is only a handful of people on this board who bkt *and* like it. (including you!) the others barley post though. Sometimes it feels like im the only one

I bought the saylon off of ebay and i was able to pay less than the listing price. I dont know how the aldehyde will effect my hair though. i know in the past that the formaldehyde made your hair straight. the apple is specifically made just to silken the hair while the other flavors are for straightening.

I promised myself that i wouldnt use a bkt with "hydes" again but good golly after using the saylon had the best results ive seen in a long time. I still dont know how i feel about that because i am scared of the fumes. when i do my treatments i use 370 and only do 2-3 passes of the flat iron. so far this modification has been working for me for quite some time. my hair curls back up every time. the only time it didn't was when i went to the salon for a blowout and ended up with heat damage.

im still watching my test section and will be doing a detailed review once i do my whole head. so far so good! the curls didn't really change in size but the hair texture feels smooth and is easy to slick back. i was bored and just did my edges and now they look straight when slicked back. if anything i might use the cysteine treatments for the length and use the saylon for controlling my edges.


----------



## sharifeh

I'm interested in keratin treatments for when I'm fully natural but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to DYI so I'll use a salon

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls

Ceemarie82 said:


> I am thinking of getting a keratin treatment to add shine to my curls and reduce frizz, but I have a few concerns. 1.  I use henna in my hair, can I still do a keratin treatment? 2.  Some parts of my hair are heat damaged and are frizzy/wavy instead of curly, I am afraid it will straighten those parts completely, even when I want to wear it curly.  Has anyone had a problem with this? I am not really trying to change my curl pattern, I just want shiny, frizz free hair, with more defined curls (with less shrinkage, if thats possible), and I definitely don't want it to be permanent!!!  Is Keratin right for me?


 Ceemarie82 here's what I can tell you from my experience 1. Although I've stopped using henna, previously when used with a BKT I didn't have an issue 2. It depends on which brand and the level of heat you use as to how straight it gets and stays. I don't use the usual 425-450, normally it's in the 350-380 range for me and I have plenty of curl 3. On the frizz yes it does help me at least there  Hope this helps. HHG!


----------



## caliscurls

Napp said:


> Dove56  There is only a handful of people on this board who bkt and like it. (including you!) the others barley post though. Sometimes it feels like im the only one



For some reason it seems like doing BKTs is taboo because there are only a few of us that post. That's said. There are several that post and acknowledge they use BKTs in other non-BKT threads. It's just hard to catch sometimes.


----------



## Amethyst85

Im one of those people! I love the effect of BKT on my hair as it makes it so much easier to blow dry and straighten, and totally reduces frizz. Ive been using QOD Gold Organiq for around one year (3-4 treatments) and haven't had any problems which are specifically related to using BKT. The only problem i have is the formaldehyde.


----------



## Napp

Amethyst85 said:


> Im one of those people! I love the effect of BKT on my hair as it makes it so much easier to blow dry and straighten, and totally reduces frizz. Ive been using QOD Gold Organiq for around one year (3-4 treatments) and haven't had any problems which are specifically related to using BKT. The only problem i have is the formaldehyde.



Amethyst85 does the qod gold organiq have formaldehyde?

How do you protect yourself from the fumes?


----------



## Amethyst85

Yeah when i bought it the website said that its formaldehyde free but when i checked the site a few months later there was a disclaimer. Ive just been to check again and i cant find it now but im sure it was there.
There aren't much fumes when i use heat but the smell is overwhelming so i open all the windows.


----------



## Amethyst85

The site was a UK distributor's website so i think our regulations are a bit different to the USA. Anyway ive found some information on the QOD USA site:



> There are a number of keratin formulas on the market claiming to be “formaldehyde free.” Technically, this may be correct. Many of these “formaldehyde free” products, however, are likely to contain other “aldehydes,” urea, or similar mixes which share the potent characteristics of formaldehyde. Often these compounds convert into a form of raw, unrefined formaldehyde when heated.
> 
> *Even though QOD Brazilian Keratin formulas do not contain industrially manufactured raw formaldehyde, we choose not to advertise them as “formaldehyde free.”* We find this to be a disingenuous marketing gimmick. More importantly, it is potentially harmful. If stylists are comforted with a false sense of confidence, believing that a product is “formaldehyde free,” they may not follow the same stringent safety protocols they would with other powerful salon products. That would be a mistake.
> 
> The bottom line is this:
> Any formulation that produces a significant volume-reduction in the hair lasting several weeks is a potent salon product. It should always be treated with healthy respect, and handled in compliance with salon safety protocols by licensed hair professionals only.
> 
> There are no exceptions to this, and there are no short cuts to achieving the remarkable, long-lasting effects of a Brazilian Keratin treatment. *If a product is truly without formaldehyde or any derivatives, its effects will most likely last only until the next washing.* A beautiful flat-iron and blow-out with some nice keratin-based conditioner might last for several days and make a client happy - but this service is not a Brazilian Keratin treatment.


http://www.qodusa.com/notes-formaldehyde.shtml

The do have FDA approval so i will still use it until something better comes along.


----------



## Dove56

Napp said:


> Dove56
> 
> There is only a handful of people on this board who bkt and like it. (including you!) the others barley post though. Sometimes it feels like im the only one
> 
> I bought the saylon off of ebay and i was able to pay less than the listing price. I dont know how the aldehyde will effect my hair though. i know in the past that the formaldehyde made your hair straight. the apple is specifically made just to silken the hair while the other flavors are for straightening.
> 
> I promised myself that i wouldnt use a bkt with "hydes" again but good golly after using the saylon had the best results ive seen in a long time. I still dont know how i feel about that because i am scared of the fumes. when i do my treatments i use 370 and only do 2-3 passes of the flat iron. so far this modification has been working for me for quite some time. my hair curls back up every time. the only time it didn't was when i went to the salon for a blowout and ended up with heat damage.
> 
> im still watching my test section and will be doing a detailed review once i do my whole head. so far so good! the curls didn't really change in size but the hair texture feels smooth and is easy to slick back. i was bored and just did my edges and now they look straight when slicked back. if anything i might use the cysteine treatments for the length and use the saylon for controlling my edges.



Napp, I will wait for your final review!  What do think of cyestine treatments?  I like QOD Organiq because there's no formaldehyde.  I always use 1-2 passes and about 375°.

I have used Peter Coppola keratin treatment before and it contains aldehydes. I used it back when I did 7-10 passes with 450° so my hair got bone straight.  I will only do 2-3 passes max with any treatment now and no more than 2 treatments in a year.


----------



## caliscurls

For those thinking abt doing a BKT the biggest perks for me are:
- cuts down in drying time (substantially)
- cuts down on frizz
- reduces the amount of time it takes to do my hair bcz it's easier to manage
- makes it easier to straighten 
- makes it easier to detangle 

That said people tend to be scared of the heat. Use it responsibly and you'll be okay.


----------



## Napp

Dove56 said:


> @Napp, I will wait for your final review!  What do think of cyestine treatments?  I like QOD Organiq because there's no formaldehyde.  I always use 1-2 passes and about 375°.
> 
> I have used Peter Coppola keratin treatment before and it contains aldehydes. I used it back when I did 7-10 passes with 450° so my hair got bone straight.  I will only do 2-3 passes max with any treatment now and no more than 2 treatments in a year.



I like the idea of not doing the bkt just a few times a year. The cysteine treatments i have used so far are just too weak for my tastes and they wash out quickly. I like that they are safer but I find myself needed to do them more frequently. Overall qod max organiq worked the best when it comes to cysteine based treatments. for a regular bkt the best ive used was ok keratin. It made my hair exactly the way i wanted it and it wore off after some time. If i just had a little more money I would have not relaxed  and bkt instead.


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> For those thinking abt doing a BKT the biggest perks for me are:
> - cuts down in drying time (substantially)
> - cuts down on frizz
> - reduces the amount of time it takes to do my hair bcz it's easier to manage
> - makes it easier to straighten
> - makes it easier to detangle
> 
> That said people tend to be scared of the heat. Use it responsibly and you'll be okay.



PREACH!


----------



## caliscurls

I am due for a QOD Max organiq treatment. Originally the intent was to do them every 3 months but based on your posts Dove56 and Napp I'm not alone in doing them less frequently. If I do the treatment this weekend as planned it will have been 6 months since my last treatment.


----------



## ljones4521

I don't post often, but wanted to share a recent experience with my keratin treatment.  In December 2013 I had my first treatment applied.  In mid March 2014 I had my second treatment applied. Before the treatment I noticed my hair was incredibly sticky and breaking like crazy.  After the treatment I hair continued to be sticky and shedding like crazy. I ca't begin to tell you how concerned I was because my grew a lot with the first keratin treatment.  Well I finally decided to do a deep oil treatment GHE.  I used avocado oil.  The shedding and breakage stopped immediately.  The stickiness has been reduced by 90%.  So, if you are experiencing something similar give it a try and I would love to hear of others remedies to address excessive breakage and stickiness.


----------



## caliscurls

Just finished a fresh QOD MAX Organiq treatment. It's been 6 months since the last one. Seems like I'm getting through the process faster and faster each time.


----------



## Dove56

caliscurls said:


> Just finished a fresh QOD MAX Organiq treatment. It's been 6 months since the last one. Seems like I'm getting through the process faster and faster each time.



caliscurls do you apply from root to tip each time?


----------



## caliscurls

Dove56 yes, I use the technique I think biancalyse (sp?) posted in the QOD thread - a dab at the root, a dab in the middle, a dab towards the end, then comb through starting at the ends. Seems like you wouldn't get good coverage but it works every time.


----------



## krissyc39

I have a question for all you fine haired ladies... What has your result been from the BKT? Do you think it made your hair more succeptable to heat damage/thin ends/breakage than someone with thicker strands?


----------



## Whit

krissyc39 said:


> I have a question for all you fine haired ladies... What has your result been from the BKT? Do you think it made your hair more succeptable to heat damage/thin ends/breakage than someone with thicker strands?



I don't know about all brands but Dreamhair is the DEBIL!!!!!! It makes your hair luxurious at first but then it turns to mush and poop on the ends. I have been growing my treatment out for over two years. It never "washed out" or reverted.


----------



## caliscurls

krissyc39 said:


> I have a question for all you fine haired ladies... What has your result been from the BKT? Do you think it made your hair more succeptable to heat damage/thin ends/breakage than someone with thicker strands?



krissyc39 not at all. My hair is extremely healthy and I use heat responsibly during the treatment and in general (I flat iron OR tension blow dry every two weeks). That said I'm guessing that for some who do experience breakage or thinning it could be from one or more of the following 
- too many passes of the flat iron during the treatment (I only use 1)
- using extremely high heat during the treatment (I don't go above 380 and yesterday did it on 350. Still turned out great)
- using extremely high heat in general (like I mentioned I use heat regularly. When I flat iron between treatments it's on 300 or lower)
- not using heat protectants
- technique....excessive brushing during the treatment yanking or breaking hair or not detangling thoroughly beforehand making it hard to comb the treatment through and of course resulting in breakage
- thinking it will fix or mask already damaged hair
- thinking the treatment makes hair heat proof 
- using a product that just doesn't work for them...Napp has tried everything under the sun  she can give you a run down of the good, bad, and the ugly 
- and lastly what works for some doesn't work for everyone...everyone's hair is different. One could be doing everything right and it's just not the right thing for their hair

Hope this helps


----------



## krissyc39

It does! Thank you. Did you do the treatment yourself? I was thinking about getting it done professionally because I saw a groupon on it but I'm not sure if they would only have the pass go once. It would be nice to have the control of doing it myself but I dont think I have that internal trust lol


----------



## caliscurls

krissyc39 yes, it's actually pretty easy. For me it's way easier than doing a relaxer. I'm will come back a bit later and post a couple of threads that may help.


----------



## krissyc39

Whit said:


> I don't know about all brands but Dreamhair is the DEBIL!!!!!! It makes your hair luxurious at first but then it turns to mush and poop on the ends. I have been growing my treatment out for over two years. It never "washed out" or reverted.



Dreamhair = awful. Got it


----------



## beauti

*lurking...*


----------



## caliscurls

krissyc39

I couldn't find all the posts I was looking for, but here are two. I would recommend reading the QOD thread from beginning to end. Funny, I noticed last time I posted I used two passes but this time I only did one and it looks great. The high heat with 10 passes really is unnecessary. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14070497&postcount=1


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18603941&postcount=44


----------



## krissyc39

caliscurls. Thank you! I'll go through these posts sometime this week


----------



## Napp

caliscurls said:


> krissyc39 not at all. My hair is extremely healthy and I use heat responsibly during the treatment and in general (I flat iron OR tension blow dry every two weeks). That said I'm guessing that for some who do experience breakage or thinning it could be from one or more of the following
> - too many passes of the flat iron during the treatment (I only use 1)
> - using extremely high heat during the treatment (I don't go above 380 and yesterday did it on 350. Still turned out great)
> - using extremely high heat in general (like I mentioned I use heat regularly. When I flat iron between treatments it's on 300 or lower)
> - not using heat protectants
> - technique....excessive brushing during the treatment yanking or breaking hair or not detangling thoroughly beforehand making it hard to comb the treatment through and of course resulting in breakage
> - thinking it will fix or mask already damaged hair
> - thinking the treatment makes hair heat proof
> - using a product that just doesn't work for them...Napp has tried everything under the sun  she can give you a run down of the good, bad, and the ugly
> - and lastly what works for some doesn't work for everyone...everyone's hair is different. One could be doing everything right and it's just not the right thing for their hair
> 
> Hope this helps



This was a well written post!


----------



## caliscurls

Finally washed the treatment out last night with Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox conditioning wash and then deep conditioned with keratin complex vanilla been DC. I usually use a Naturelle Grow DC but was curious if I could tell the difference with a bkt specific one. My hair seems stronger but I just did a QOD treatment so the jury is out. I added the rest to an open container of Herbal Blends and will continue to use it every other wash.

I'd be interested I hearing if others see benefits in using bkt specific products. The other product I'm eyeing is the Chi Keratin serum.


----------



## Napp

This may sound a little crazy but i was thinking of using those CWK plates that knbradley is talking about. it looks like it would get the hair really smooth and all the heat that would be needed for an at home BKT would be a few passes of the flat iron to seal it in. I am anxiously awaiting whats in store. I wish her the best!


----------



## Dove56

caliscurls said:


> Dove56 yes, I use the technique I think biancalyse (sp?) posted in the QOD thread - a dab at the root, a dab in the middle, a dab towards the end, then comb through starting at the ends. Seems like you wouldn't get good coverage but it works every time.



caliscurls 

I just did a QOD Organiq treatment today and I only did one pass like you and I reduced the heat to 340 degrees. I used a slightly  different method this time and it worked great.

First of all, the method was not intentional. I thought my little keratin shot bottle  (2oz) had more keratin so I was shocked to find out I only had about half a bottle. I was going to do the roots only so I figured I'd be okay. Anyhoo, I did the roots initially using a very light brush then I combed the product all down from the roots to the ends. I spread that treatment OUT lol. 

This is the lightest brush of QOD Organiq I've done and my results are the best yet AND my dyed black hair (first 3 inches from the root is my natural hair color, the rest is dyed black over level 5 color) did not lift and lighten :superbanana: .  My hair was the easiest it's been to blowdry since I first did this treatment back in Sept 2011. This stuff really is concentrated.  I have VERY dense, super thick, medium textured 3c hair (very top layer is 2c) and I only used an 1 ounce!


----------



## Soratachi

Napp said:


> This may sound a little crazy but i was thinking of using those CWK plates that knbradley is talking about. it looks like it would get the hair really smooth and all the heat that would be needed for an at home BKT would be a few passes of the flat iron to seal it in. I am anxiously awaiting whats in store. I wish her the best!



You read my mind!!!

I was thinking to use the plates with BKT under a hooded dryer, then 2 passes with the flat iron to seal it in.


----------



## Kitamita

Hi ladies , 

I was wondering if the is a keratin treatmet/brand that I can do at home around $50-$60. But works well and last awhile, I am on a tight budget but I am at a point where I need help managing my hair (entangle, frizzy, etc.).

Tia


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

Kitamita said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I was wondering if the is a keratin treatmet/brand that I can do at home around $50-$60. But works well and last awhile, I am on a tight budget but I am at a point where I need help managing my hair (entangle, frizzy, etc.).
> 
> Tia



I used the softliss Marine Algae Kit with a red hair dye beforehand (not Henna) in March and its now May and my hair still feels soft and silky curly or straight i HAVE A LOT OF NEW GROWTH that I am going to touch up soon with the other half of the product that I have left but I'm not sure when. I also have been retaining length but I got a sew-in put in in the beginning of April and only my leave out can be looked at but my roots are  black so I can track my growth somewhat.


----------



## Dove56

Kitamita said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I was wondering if the is a keratin treatmet/brand that I can do at home around $50-$60. But works well and last awhile, I am on a tight budget but I am at a point where I need help managing my hair (entangle, frizzy, etc.).
> 
> Tia



I love Qod Max Organiq and Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse.  I ordered some Liquid Keratin 60 day treatment to test on some of my hair that I didn't get to saturate enough last week because I didn't have enough treatment.

***Edited  to add additional content***

I love the Liquid Keratin 60 day treatment. So far so good.  It's another cysteine treatment that you wash out immediately after the treatment. I did one pass at the root at 340 degrees only on the upper right side of my hair that I ran out of QOD keratin on.


----------



## sharifeh

does anyone know if it's safe to do a sew in after a bkt?


----------



## Lucia

sharifeh said:


> does anyone know if it's safe to do a sew in after a bkt?


 sharifeh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      This is why I had to cut my at the time WL hair back to BSL  please read my blog here or fotki I have pics and I posted about this here


----------



## sharifeh

Lucia

i read your blog
you said bkt damaged your hair but no details
what happened?


----------



## Kitamita

Napp said:


> This may sound a little crazy but i was thinking of using those CWK plates that knbradley is talking about. it looks like it would get the hair really smooth and all the heat that would be needed for an at home BKT would be a few passes of the flat iron to seal it in. I am anxiously awaiting whats in store. I wish her the best!



I was thinking the same thing! I 're want to try them.


----------



## Lucia

sharifeh said:


> Lucia  i read your blog you said bkt damaged your hair but no details what happened?


 sharifeh  Oops I thought I had the whole story posted  Sum up  I did a bkt looked great straight then when I went back to curly I noticed my hair was limp wavy almost straight and dry super dry  I conditioned braided it under a weave and them took it down to find my hair thinner dryer and ends splitting rough etc. I guess it went under the weave more damaged than I thought   So I went into super DC damage control mode and cut back from WL to top of BSL that's about 6-8 inches on me   This happened a while ago but I thought I had pics in my fotki   Be careful those miracle products ARE to good to be true. HHG


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

I still believe in softliss my bkt is STILL in my hair and my hair usually sheds a lot and has not shed excessively anymore since I got it back in March my hair is much healthier and the porosity that makes me such a dry 3b3c4a is eliminated so my hair stays straight and moisturized for daysss I flat iron once every 2 weeks


----------



## ljones4521

Ladies, 

I just want to share my experience with a recent BKT treatment in case others are having similar situations.

I had a BKT applied and regrettably I did not recognize I was allergic to the product. I experienced incredible breakage, long (8"+) clumps of strands, beautiful handfuls of curly coils.  My hair was a matted and tangled mess.  My neck was breaking out where the hair rubbed my neck and back.  I have never had an allergic reaction to any product, so I did not recognize the signs.  

To combat the stickiness, tangles and matted hair, I finally did a GHE for 24hrs straight.That yielded great results. My hair improved immediately. It was soft and a lot less tangled and matted.  There was still tangles and matts, but much less so.  The more I kept it conditioned and GHE the better the results. Within five days my hair seemed to have rebounded and was 'normal' again.  However, I continued to break out and finally put the dots together that I was allergic to the product.  

I washed the product out and all of the shedding and breakage stopped immediately. Haven't experienced any negative effects.

This is the product that was applied. 
http://alphasalvatorecorallo.com/infusion-smoothing-pomegranate/


I plan to try QOD Organix next.


----------



## caliscurls

ljones4521 wow I hope you didn't lose too much hair.  Good thinking on how to get it under control with the moisture treatments. That's a tip we should all put in our mental file cabinet for these treatments.


----------



## Jace032000

Here are the results of my last keratin Treatment. Turned out beautifully!  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xxinsanexxchels

Jace032000 said:


> Here are the results of my last keratin Treatment. Turned out beautifully!
> 
> View attachment 268997
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful results dear~! what brand do you use to do your treatment?


----------



## bebezazueta

I can't remember where I've read it, but is it safe to BKT hennaed hair?


----------



## Napp

Im not sure about that...


----------



## caliscurls

bebezazueta said:


> I can't remember where I've read it, but is it safe to BKT hennaed hair?



@ bebezazueta I used to do it without issue


----------



## bebezazueta

caliscurls said:


> @ bebezazueta I used to do it without issue



Ok thanks lady!

I'm back at the gym now. I want to start BKTing. But I'm not sure if it will be worth it since I sweat a lot on my scalp.


----------



## Napp

I am so sick of trying different formulas and being dissapointed at the results. Nothing has worked as well as a formaldehyde containing keratin but except maybe qod. I just want the frizz free curls and easy styling.


----------



## Napp

Since my favorite brand is Novex I am going to try their bkt. I hope it works otherwise I will be going back to OK original keratin.


----------



## krissyc39

Okay ladies sorry if this question has been asked before but has anyone done a BKT/Henna treatment? The way I understood it is that the Henna seals in the results of the BKT but I could be completely off...


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> Since my favorite brand is Novex I am going to try their bkt. I hope it works otherwise I will be going back to OK original keratin.



Before I bought anything new I decided to try the bkts I have to see if they gave me the results I wanted.  I tried the saylon and was very dissapointed. Then I used my cadiveu glamour and set the temp to 410 degrees. The end results were shiny curls and coils that laid down flat with ease. I did this only on my edges and its great. I actually plan on just doing the edges because I have come to realize what my hair needed is some really gentle care to look how I want it to look.




krissyc39 said:


> Okay ladies sorry if this question has been asked before but has anyone done a BKT/Henna treatment? The way I understood it is that the Henna seals in the results of the BKT but I could be completely off...



I am not too sure of how henna effects a keratin treatment. I will put that on my list to research on.


----------



## ckisland

Hey Ladies!!

If I can find it, I'm planning on giving the BT TMS a try. It's my first go at a keratin treatment, and I have a question about the heat to use. My hair handles high heat really well. When I flatironned last weekend, I kept the temp between 435-450- mainly 450 . I did multiple passes, pulled that sucker out again the next day, and my hair reverted back completely with my first wash. When my hair was longer, going below 425 was a joke and my hair would poof immediately. 

All that's to ask, do treatments like the Beautiful Textures one cause you to need less heat than when you would normally flatiron without it?? I'm not worried about heat damage, but I'm concerned about my hair not staying straight especially when it's so short.


----------



## sgold04

I had my hair flat ironed a little over a week ago for the first time in almost a year. I love it!! I usually get bored with straight hair, but because it's longer, I'm feelin myself a little more lol. 

Anyways, I'm thinking of wearing it straight the remainder of the year and a few weeks into January. My stylist suggested a "strengthening" treatment that would last 3 months and protect against humidity and such. I asked her if it was a keratin treatment, and she said no (I'm going to find out what exactly it is because I'm skeptical). I'd like to do the treatment, but I love my natural kinks and curls and I'd want them back, unaltered, by spring time. If it is another version of a keratin treatment, will it wash out after a few months? Is there a risk of permanent change to my curl pattern?


----------



## Soratachi

I just bought a 1 litre bottle of Formaldehyde Free BKT. It should arrive next week. It will be my first treatment. I intend to this treatment regularly that is every time it wears off. I need something to give strength, manage tangles and keep my hair low maintenance. I will post here the results and more info.


----------



## sharifeh

Napp said:


> I am so sick of trying different formulas and being dissapointed at the results. Nothing has worked as well as a formaldehyde containing keratin but except maybe qod. I just want the frizz free curls and easy styling.



Napp have you ever tried 4hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

sharifeh i have never heard of this brand. Can you post a picture of the bottle?


----------



## sharifeh

i believe I got this one done.  http://keratin4hair.com/products/lite-solutions/

Napp

Also have you tried chi enviro? I'm thinking of trying that one next?


----------



## Soratachi

My keratin has arrived, off to test a section of my hair since it uses glyoxal.


----------



## Sosa

I wanna do a bkt with softliss marine algae this weekend. But I don't want to wash out the same day...too much work.

Anyone wash out a couple days later without issues?


----------



## nemi95

Sosa said:


> I wanna do a bkt with softliss marine algae this weekend. But I don't want to wash out the same day...too much work.  Anyone wash out a couple days later without issues?



Yep, I've done it 3 times with no problems! Planning on doing it again in February.


----------



## lilredgurl

Are there any keratin or smoothing treatments that are good for protein sensitive hair?


----------



## Misshairdiva

I know this is a REALLY old thread.. but I'm so excited I just got the Coppola done a few hours ago! Can't wait until wash out day Wed!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114

hey ladies. So I want to purchase softliss chocolate but I'm not sure if I can just buy the treatment and use my own clarifying shampoo and DC or if i should buy all three together? I can afford more of the solution if I buy it alone. I just need it for my leave out for my sew ins


----------



## BeautyBlvd

Anyone use the JAS brand keratin treatment?


----------



## Misshairdiva

Can anyone in the DMV recommend a good salon to get it done in? I'm in Md and I felt as if the lady didn't put enough product in my hair or she didn't have the flat iron high enough because my hair still reverts!


----------



## Misshairdiva

I gottta bump up this thread TO KEEP IT ALIVE!! (ESPECIALLY since I been sleeping on this thread for the past several years! I'm new to keratin treatments!


----------



## Jace032000

Misshairdiva said:


> I gottta bump up this thread TO KEEP IT ALIVE!! (ESPECIALLY since I been sleeping on this thread for the past several years! I'm new to keratin treatments!



Misshairdiva --- I've been getting Keratins now for about 2 years.  I'm happy to say that my hair is BSL (was MBL last year but I cut off some dead ends) and fairly healthy.  I get Keratins, twice a year and about every month or so I get my hair deep conditioned a protein treatment and flat ironed. Last year I had some breakage in the back of my hair line --- but I think that was because I was over moisturizing and not using enough proteins.  The Keratin treatments I get are completed at the Salon and the brand is Global Keratin.


----------



## ManeStreet

I've tried a few keratin/amino treatments my favorite by far is the Kenra Smooth. First it's easier to apply because it uses a foam. There is no formaldehyde or obnoxious fumes during the process. It doesn't have that coated, dry crackling feeling when you blowdry the product into your hair. And my favorite part is the calming cream that smooths it before you blowdry. 

I have a ton of hair & I get two full treatments out of 1 kit and the kit costs me about $55. It's the called the try me kit, it has everything in it that you need to do all the steps of the treatment. I only do 1 pass with the flatiron. I really like that they have so much documentation about this particular treatment (below), the documentation made me more comfortable trying it. 

I use the color treated formula since my hair is colored. It's supposed to last up to 60 shampoos. With any treatment I wouldn't recommend banking on your curl pattern 100% reverting. There's always a risk. 

http://kenra.com/SalonProfessionals/PDF/Smooth_Manual_WEB.pdf


----------



## Misshairdiva

Update. I had the Copolla down at a salon to the tune of $350 ouch! I had not had a relaxer since 2008 so my hair was natural hair. I went to the only salon in my town that did the Copolla (a white salon). My hair came out just "OK". I felt that the lady didn't put enough product on my hair and her flat iron wasn't high enough. I found Copolla on Ebay from a guy who sold 4k products with 100 percent feedback. I bought that, the Copolla clarifying shampoo, heat gloves for flat ironing (someone on Youtube mentioned it) and a coloring bruch. I have tailbone length hair now so I paid my friend $100 to put it in. So far... so good. I do feel this time around some film on my hair but even my mom commented that my hair looks much flatter this time around. I'll let you know Monday of my results when I was it out!!!


----------



## Misshairdiva

I am now LOVING my "at home Copolla keratin treatment" hair!!! I can't believe I slept on this thread for the last several years!!! 
Its strange walking outside and NOT have to worry about my hair reverting!!!
(ofcourse I have to KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!!!!)


----------



## Lucia

Misshairdiva said:


> I am now LOVING my "at home Copolla keratin treatment" hair!!! I can't believe I slept on this thread for the last several years!!! Its strange walking outside and NOT have to worry about my hair reverting!!! (ofcourse I have to KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!!!!)



Misshairdiva

Can you easily go back to curly hair or is that not an option now? And any changes in your curls when you did? Tia


----------



## YellowMellow

Misshairdiva said:


> I am now LOVING my "at home Copolla keratin treatment" hair!!! I can't believe I slept on this thread for the last several years!!! Its strange walking outside and NOT have to worry about my hair reverting!!! (ofcourse I have to KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!!!!)




Picssssss missy pics!


----------



## thebelleofelle

Hey Ladiessss!

Got my first Keratin in Dec and LOVED the results. Forgot how much I missed my straight hair (natural for 2 years). Anyway, I've heard nothing but HORROR stories about naturals and their 2nd keratin treatments. would love to hear some updated success stories. I'm scheduled to get my next treatment in a week and i'm worried about damage plus the salon i go to has about 1% formaldehyde.


----------



## ManeStreet

thebelleofelle said:


> Hey Ladiessss!  Got my first Keratin in Dec and LOVED the results. Forgot how much I missed my straight hair (natural for 2 years). Anyway, I've heard nothing but HORROR stories about naturals and their 2nd keratin treatments. would love to hear some updated success stories. I'm scheduled to get my next treatment in a week and i'm worried about damage plus the salon i go to has about 1% formaldehyde.



thebelleofelle

I've had about 6 keratins over the last three years. I think the biggest issue is the number of passes. Don't let them do 10 passes like a lot of the treatments recommend. Don't do more than one or two passes. And I don't put the heat up to 450 degrees. Be conservative with the heat.


----------



## Misshairdiva

OK.. I "think" I changed my avatar pic to reflect my second Keratin treatment. I still have alot of curls but its been since 08 when I first went natural that I'm FINALLY able to wear my hair straight through out all types of weather!!! I have found a few products that are my holy grail of staples!!! The Keratin Complex Intense RX is the BOMB DOT COM!!!! I was looking at my hair after using this (its pricey buy it at folica) and I was like omg.. I put it on before blowing it out, and afterwards I use the Keratin Complex SHINE. With just those two products I am sooo loving my hair. I put the second keratin treatment in a few weeks after the first one.


----------



## Misshairdiva

I have heard nothing but great reviews about the Coppola that's why I choose that particular brand. Usually it can only be done in a salon.. unless you do like I did and get it off of Ebay. There are two sellers who sell it with a 100 percent rating that I trust.


----------



## Evolving78

I used the beautiful textures system. They can claim all day that is not a keratin treatment, but it is and I'm cool with it. I love how my hair feels so far. I completed my first wash since the initial treatment, and I got great results!


----------



## Misshairdiva

I have NO heat damage!! I had my friend do 7 passes at 400 degrees.


----------



## Evolving78

ManeStreet said:


> I've tried a few keratin/amino treatments my favorite by far is the Kenra Smooth. First it's easier to apply because it uses a foam. There is no formaldehyde or obnoxious fumes during the process. It doesn't have that coated, dry crackling feeling when you blowdry the product into your hair. And my favorite part is the calming cream that smooths it before you blowdry.  I have a ton of hair & I get two full treatments out of 1 kit and the kit costs me about $55. It's the called the try me kit, it has everything in it that you need to do all the steps of the treatment. I only do 1 pass with the flatiron. I really like that they have so much documentation about this particular treatment (below), the documentation made me more comfortable trying it.  I use the color treated formula since my hair is colored. It's supposed to last up to 60 shampoos. With any treatment I wouldn't recommend banking on your curl pattern 100% reverting. There's always a risk.  http://kenra.com/SalonProfessionals/PDF/Smooth_Manual_WEB.pdf


  I'm going to look into this! I like that you said it doesn't give you that hard feeling when you have to blow dry!


----------



## ManeStreet

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to look into this! I like that you said it doesn't give you that hard feeling when you have to blow dry!



shortdub78 Nope it doesn't make it hard and tangly like all the other keratins have done to my hair. At the flatiron step it didn't even feel like anything needed to be washed/rinsed out. I love this treatment. That calming cream smells good, like lemon grass or lemon cupcakes. I hope some else tries this treatment. I did it back in May or June. I may do another one in April.


----------



## Evolving78

Since doing these keratin treatments, there is no need for protein treatments right?


----------



## Jace032000

shortdub78 said:


> Since doing these keratin treatments, there is no need for protein treatments right?


  it depends.  I usually go 6 months in between my keratin treatments and in those 6 months I get at least two protein treatments in between.


----------



## ManeStreet

shortdub78 said:


> Since doing these keratin treatments, there is no need for protein treatments right?



I definitely do protein treatments when I'm ready to revert my hair from the treatment then I clarify and do regular protein treatments. They will strip the treatment so keep that in mind.


----------



## Evolving78

This will be my second wash tomorrow. Today if I have the time, but probably not. My roots are holding up well!


----------



## Evolving78

And I only use heat once a week!


----------



## Evolving78

Does performing hot oil treatments prior to washing cause reversion?


----------



## L.Brown1114

How do you ladies moisturize your hair while straight?? Im using softliss chocolate


----------



## Mitre

For the past 2 years I have used Chi Environ Keratin Treatment. The product last for 4 months,however as you may know, if you use salt I your hair the treatment will begin reverting.


----------



## Evolving78

I think I may get a treatment done at a salon.  I used the Mizani therasmoothing system and don't care for it much. I still want to look into the Kenra Smooth system.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ManeStreet said:


> I've tried a few keratin/amino treatments my favorite by far is the Kenra Smooth. First it's easier to apply because it uses a foam. There is no formaldehyde or obnoxious fumes during the process. It doesn't have that coated, dry crackling feeling when you blowdry the product into your hair. And my favorite part is the calming cream that smooths it before you blowdry.
> 
> I have a ton of hair & I get two full treatments out of 1 kit and the kit costs me about $55. It's the called the try me kit, it has everything in it that you need to do all the steps of the treatment. I only do 1 pass with the flatiron. I really like that they have so much documentation about this particular treatment (below), the documentation made me more comfortable trying it.
> 
> I use the color treated formula since my hair is colored. It's supposed to last up to 60 shampoos. With any treatment I wouldn't recommend banking on your curl pattern 100% reverting. There's always a risk.
> 
> http://kenra.com/SalonProfessionals/PDF/Smooth_Manual_WEB.pdf


@ManeStreet  how does your hair turn out after one pass (I mean when you wash it how much curl is still there. I realize over time it will wash out more and more but I'm hoping for something that will smooth and knock out enough curl that I don't have to flat iron often...until it completely washes out later [months] of course). 

I just ordered it on amazon and still don't know if I'll use it. Knowing me I'll look at it for a few more months with a quizzical brow. BUT I am just on the edge and itching to do something new so I may surprise myself and dive in. Your answer will be helpful.

Also do you notice that your hair is compromised in any way:: Frailer etc after doing the treatment. AND what is your hair type?

I guess I went overboard with the questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Applied Kenra Smooth to my hair tonight. Followed up with a color gloss (toner) and deep conditioning now. Will post thoughts/opinions once hair is completely dry and styled. This will be the 4th smoothing treatment I've tried... Definitely the longest one to apply of them all!


----------



## ManeStreet

luckiestdestiny said:


> @ManeStreet  how does your hair turn out after one pass (I mean when you wash it how much curl is still there. I realize over time it will wash out more and more but I'm hoping for something that will smooth and knock out enough curl that I don't have to flat iron often...until it completely washes out later [months] of course).
> 
> I just ordered it on amazon and still don't know if I'll use it. Knowing me I'll look at it for a few more months with a quizzical brow. BUT I am just on the edge and itching to do something new so I may surprise myself and dive in. Your answer will be helpful.
> 
> Also do you notice that your hair is compromised in any way:: Frailer etc after doing the treatment. AND what is your hair type?
> 
> I guess I went overboard with the questions. Thanks in advance.



@luckiestdestiny i just saw your post. I always do one maybe two pass with any keratin/amino treatment to maintain the integrity of my hair. With one pass the kenra taked my hair from a 3c to a 3a (wavy). My hair has not been comprised. My hair is thick and hip length. I haven't had any setbacks or issues following the treatment but I'm very conservative with the number of passes to avoid any potential issues.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Okay, back with an update.

Based on how things are going SO FAR (I still need to see how the treatment holds up in a humid enviroment), the Kenra treatment is probably my favorite thus far. I adore the way it makes my hair feel-- I noticed a difference immediately upon washing it out after flat ironing, etc. My hair just LAID. 

Now, I am relaxed, but my hair is color treated, and I have certain areas where the ends are damaged and puffy. My hair normally air dries relatively big and voluminously anyway. My hair was airdrying with hang time-- it stayed laid, and the areas that normally became puffy and dry quick due to damage laid nicely as well; the treatment must've done wonders for my hairs cuticles. Also, I love how it held up considering I did a color treatment afterwards (demi-permanent). Other treatments I've used (specifically, Design Essentials Transitioning Foam) seemed to wash out quicker or not be as effective once I applied color, be it right after or a week or two after. Me coloring my hair had no adverse effects on the treatment.

Only negative I can say about the treatment is how long it took to apply. It's the longest of the four I've tried, by a long shot. Having to dry my hair completely after clarifying it AND use at least 6 passes per section when flat ironing was a pain. I was concerned about the flat ironing passes and temp it recommended, but I told myself I'd scale back if I saw any negative side effect when doing the first few sections. I had no problems, no breakage, no smoke, nothing. Reminder though, that I am relaxed, so I can't say that if a natural head used that many passes, that there wouldn't be a risk of heat damage.

I'm excited to see how this holds up, but first impression wise, I am pleasantly surprised and extremely pleased.


----------



## Kiadodie

ManeStreet said:


> shortdub78 Nope it doesn't make it hard and tangly like all the other keratins have done to my hair. At the flatiron step it didn't even feel like anything needed to be washed/rinsed out. I love this treatment. That calming cream smells good, like lemon grass or lemon cupcakes. I hope some else tries this treatment. I did it back in May or June. I may do another one in April.



I want to try something else. I've been getting the Brazilian Blowout treatment at the salon for about $300 every 5/6 months. It works well BUT it has a little Formaldehyde in it. Its not as harsh as others Ive tried but still I want something more gentle.  Did your hair stay straight for a while? Also do you need to be a technician to order it?  Also, are you relaxed? Thanks!


----------



## sharifeh

Does anyone know if you can use protein deep conditioners with a keratin treatment in your hair ?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone know if you can use protein deep conditioners with a keratin treatment in your hair ?



I've been doing keratin treatment in my hair for a long time. The reason why I turned to the Keratin treatment was because I wanted to take the guess work out of balancing protein and moisture. 

I personally do not use any protein treatment because the keratin covers the protein side for 3 months. I only use moisturizing /protein free products. I would recommend you to avoid protein treatment because you already have the keratin(protein) why add more to it?You do not want to have a protein overload and start seeing breakage.


----------



## Misshairdiva

I am STILL loving the keratin treatments! First time in my life I'm able to rock straight long hair in this heat and not have reversion!!!


----------



## Misshairdiva

@sherifeh I use Keratin Complex brand of keratin stuff to put in my hair. I buy it on Folica dot com


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

I went by Cosmoprof today to get the Kenra Smooth kit & I was told that it's been discontinued & it's been pulled from the shelves. I wonder what's another brand that's comparable to this one.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Misshairdiva said:


> @sherifeh I use Keratin Complex brand of keratin stuff to put in my hair. I buy it on Folica dot com


@Misshairdiva how long have you been using this one? I'm looking at the "time" someone has used it and the condition over time. Just curious. Would love to hear how many you've done.


----------



## Prettymetty

My salon is doing a speciap on Keratin Treatments.  $175 instead of the normal $300. I'm really tempted to try it. My 4b kinks are impossible at times


----------



## Zakina

Hey girls.
Ive tried about 3 keratin treatments. Each time hoping that it'll go better than the last time. Im not sure about the product used in the two first treatments. My third treatment was Nanokeratin. A new supposedly better keratin treatment. Did absolutely nothing for my hair just like the two previous treatments. All treatments were made in a salon.

Thing is Ive relaxed my hair once when i was about 12. The relaxer didn't last. I had the same curls  after my first shower. My hair is just extremely resistant i suppose. Flat ironing my hair is hell too. I have to make about 10 passes before it goes straight

I have 3b/c hair that is waist length. My aim is to make it more manageable and go for a wavy 2b or even 3a look instead of a curly look. I don't plan on using heat just wear my natural hair.

Please give me some input. My hair is driving me crazy and all these years on this board I'm still clueless and my hair is still as rebellious.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitamita

I have a quick question.  I ordered Softliss but I plan on coloring my hair.  Should I do it before or after the treatment?


----------



## Prettymetty

Kitamita said:


> I have a quick question.  I ordered Softliss but I plan on coloring my hair.  Should I do it before or after the treatment?


Definitely before


----------



## Shelew

Well I had a keratin treatment applied last week at the salon. I have had it in for a week.  I am loving it so far but afraid of bad things happening to hair in the future.  But I took a chance. I tried to embrace my puffy flat ironed natural hair but it kept swelling and not looking too neat. Then I said well let me embrace my natural hair and just not wear it straight during the summer. Well after numerous wash and goes, and braid outs and hairs all between my fingers, I could not get use to how much it would swell up. It did not do it uniformly like I see so many ladies having. Mine looked kinda like an elementary kid who had been playing on the playground all day lol!! So this past week has been great to have hair laying on my head! I just did the first wash and that went great. Sitting here letting it air dry. The curls are still here just turned to a looser curl so not mad at that. It is not straight like it was when I had a relaxer. I am paranoid it will all start falling out so does anyone have any don'ts other than the washing with sulfate shampoos? TIA!


----------



## caliscurls

@CaraWalker bumping for you


----------



## Kitamita

I was wondering if there is a way to not damage my hair on step 2 ( Softliss) when you wash the hair and blow dry with nothing in your hair.  I applied the treatment about 3 months ago and though I like the results. That step was brutal for my hair. Would you ladies know what I can do to combat the breakage? I am 3b .


----------



## MrsHouston

Bumping


----------



## Prettymetty

I applied my first keratin treatment tonight and I love the results so far. I used Uncurly extra strength (for resistant hair). I can wash it out after 2 days, but I plan to leave it in a week. It took me 3 hours.


----------



## Prettymetty

I have so many questions... I want to do another treatment in a few weeks. I wonder if I should put my rinse in a few weeks before or the same day...

I'm definitely wearing a mask next time.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I have so many questions... I want to do another treatment in a few weeks. I wonder if I should put my rinse in a few weeks before or the same day...
> 
> *I'm definitely wearing a mask next time.*



Me too. i only will do it 3-4 times a year and wear one of these

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KUEYV6E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A39NT07YEHGRAS


----------



## Prettymetty

Thanks for the link @Napp. I didn't use anything the first time and my eyes and throat were burning


----------



## Napp

thankfully the one i use is mild but i do have a stronger one i use on my edges 

it makes me tear up but my edges are so laid


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> thankfully the one i use is mild but i do have a stronger one i use on my edges
> 
> it makes me tear up but my edges are so laid


Details please! What are you using on the edges?


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Details please! What are you using on the edges?


It's the same brand of my bb creme rg cosmetics. I believe it's called Amazon xtreme. I got it for free but I prefer the bb cream for all around smoothing.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my second bkt today. First I did a Manic panic rinse (purple haze). Then I conditioned my hair for a few minutes to seal the color. 

Next I clarified and I let the shampoo sit for a while. When my hair was 80% dry I applied the Uncurly keratin and combed it through.

I flat ironed small sections on the highest setting. I won't really know how it took until my next wash.


----------



## Napp

Softliss is garbage. I wish I never used it. I had thick apl hair and now it's all broken off and I had to cut it to my shoulders. I'm done experimenting when it comes to keratin treatments. I'll stick to what works.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Softliss is garbage. I wish I never used it. I had thick apl hair and now it's all broken off and I had to cut it to my shoulders. I'm done experimenting when it comes to keratin treatments. I'll stick to what works.


I was considering trying this next. Glad u posted this!


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I was considering trying this next. Glad u posted this!



the fumes were horrible. it was like i wasnt wearing a mask. i really hate this crap on many different levels. it loosened my curl but not like my tried and true. my hair is flat and wavy instead of bigger ringlets. thank the lord for olaplex because i thought i might need to start over. im just going to keep it low key for a while


----------



## africanviolet

Does anyone know about Magic Sleek, Cezanne or Global Keratin?  Im strongly considering a smoothing system to help with frizz and stop relaxing.  Its been 6 months since last relaxer.


----------



## Godyssey

africanviolet said:


> Does anyone know about Magic Sleek, Cezanne or Global Keratin?  Im strongly considering a smoothing system to help with frizz and stop relaxing.  Its been 6 months since last relaxer.



I'd recommend keeping your relaxer and doing a keratin in conjunction.

I've never heard of or use those brands, but with keratin on my 100% natural hair, it still got frizzy. 

With a relaxer, (got my first one in years, last summer)  the keratin makes it stronger & eliminates frizz.  That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## vanray

Just had the DE STS treatment. Is this the right thread for me or nah?


----------



## Napp

africanviolet said:


> Does anyone know about Magic Sleek, Cezanne or Global Keratin?  Im strongly considering a smoothing system to help with frizz and stop relaxing.  Its been 6 months since last relaxer.



Will you go to a salon or do it at home?


----------



## Napp

vanray said:


> Just had the DE STS treatment. Is this the right thread for me or nah?



Yeah why not lol


----------



## Napp

Godyssey said:


> I'd recommend keeping your relaxer and doing a keratin in conjunction.
> 
> I've never heard of or use those brands, but with keratin on my 100% natural hair, it still got frizzy.
> 
> With a relaxer, the keratin makes it stronger & eliminates frizz.  That's been my experience anyway.



What product did you use?


----------



## Godyssey

I use Basic brand keratin, which isn't permanent and there are no fumes, and Mizani lye relaxer.  Best choices I've ever made for my hair!

@dontspeakdefeat is my stylist! Not sure where you are located, but she's the best!


ETA: Changed my Avi so you can see what my hair currently looks like.  It's 2" from waist, very healthy and manageable.


----------



## Napp

Godyssey said:


> I use Basic brand keratin, which isn't permanent and there are no fumes, and Mizani lye relaxer.  Best choices I've ever made for my hair!
> 
> @dontspeakdefeat is my stylist! Not sure where you are located, but she's the best!
> 
> 
> ETA: Changed my Avi so you can see what my hair currently looks like.  It's 2" from waist, very healthy and manageable.





Godyssey said:


> I use Basic brand keratin, which isn't permanent and there are no fumes, and Mizani lye relaxer.  Best choices I've ever made for my hair!
> 
> @dontspeakdefeat is my stylist! Not sure where you are located, but she's the best!
> 
> 
> ETA: Changed my Avi so you can see what my hair currently looks like.  It's 2" from waist, very healthy and manageable.



Basic keratin? Ive never heard of this. Tell me more


----------



## leona2025

vanray said:


> Just had the DE STS treatment. Is this the right thread for me or nah?


I have this treatment. Mine was done in January.


----------



## Godyssey

Napp said:


> Basic keratin? Ive never heard of this. Tell me more




 Yep, Basic! 
Here is the link.  https://basichaircarepro.com/faqs
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm still using Uncurly Keratin. They changed the formula. It's creamier, smells better and it doesn't burn my eyes or chap my hands. 

I want to try another brand out of curiosity though... off to Google Basic


----------



## africanviolet

Napp said:


> Will you go to a salon or do it at home?


A salon.


----------



## africanviolet

Godyssey said:


> I use Basic brand keratin, which isn't permanent and there are no fumes, and Mizani lye relaxer.  Best choices I've ever made for my hair!
> 
> @dontspeakdefeat is my stylist! Not sure where you are located, but she's the best!
> 
> 
> ETA: Changed my Avi so you can see what my hair currently looks like.  It's 2" from waist, very healthy and manageable.


How long does the Basic keratin last in your hair?  On their web site it says apply when there is 1-2" of new growth when the client has a relaxer.


----------



## africanviolet

leona2025 said:


> I have this treatment. Mine was done in January.


Leona, do you have a relaxer as well?  What does DE STS stand for?  Thanks.


----------



## Godyssey

africanviolet said:


> How long does the Basic keratin last in your hair?  On their web site it says apply when there is 1-2" of new growth when the client has a relaxer.



Relaxers weaken the hair, so I make sure at some point shortly after to fortify my strands with Keratin.

I tried, but its difficult for me to go by a preset schedule.  But most times I get keratin 6 weeks after my relaxer touch up.

The rate that I get my relaxers depends upon how fast or slow my hair grows.


----------



## leona2025

africanviolet said:


> Leona, do you have a relaxer as well?  What does DE STS stand for?  Thanks.


No I'm transitioning to natural. Next month is my one year anniversary! Design Essentials Smoothing Thermal Therapy System. I'm scheduled for my next treatment next Saturday. I attached a pic if the day I had it done. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jerseyhaircare

leona2025 said:


> No I'm transitioning to natural. Next month is my one year anniversary! Design Essentials Smoothing Thermal Therapy System. I'm scheduled for my next treatment next Saturday. I attached a pic if the day I had it done. Let me know if you have any questions.


I purchased the DE STS with plan to put it in myself. However, after reading the posts and online review, I've decided to go to my salon and have them do it since it would be my first time and not quite sure what to expect. Do you like the treatment? How is it helping you with transitioning? How do you maintain it after application? Do you notice a difference in your hair after washing it? Sorry for so many questions, just really hard to find a person with recent experience. I'm on the fence about transitioning but hate relaxing; just want to try something that would allow me to be a straight haired natural. Thanks in advance!


----------



## leona2025

jerseyhaircare said:


> I purchased the DE STS with plan to put it in myself. However, after reading the posts and online review, I've decided to go to my salon and have them do it since it would be my first time and not quite sure what to expect. Do you like the treatment? How is it helping you with transitioning? How do you maintain it after application? Do you notice a difference in your hair after washing it? Sorry for so many questions, just really hard to find a person with recent experience. I'm on the fence about transitioning but hate relaxing; just want to try something that would allow me to be a straight haired natural. Thanks in advance!



What did the reviews say? I had my stylist do it twice just so I can observe, but I'm really not afraid of doing things to my own hair. Ive always done my own bkts and relaxers. So I think I can do it myself. I love the treatment.

I have really bad tangly hair. Even when relaxed. It has been like that my entire life. Even when I was a natural as a kid. The treatment has eliminated all my tangling.  Washing is a breeze. I'm a year into my transition this month!  I was having a ton of issues with breakage at the line of demarcation. The treatment helped with that, but I was wearing my hair straight 90% of the time. It takes me about 20 minutes to do a full blow out now and maybe 20 minutes to flat iron.SO my straightening time was cut in half.

After the second treatment I haven't been straightening. I was using far too much heat and didnt want to risk damaging my curl pattern by flat ironing weekly. I do use all DE products and I have seen a great change in my hair. My favorite is the Express Almond Butter Conditioner. OMG best thing I ever tried. I contacted DE to make sure, but all their products work well with this treatment and wont strip it out.

The first time my stylist did it she used the shampoo, dc , applied the treatment , blew it out, flat ironed. Then she washed it blew it again and flat ironed it. Like a BKT. The second time she didnt. It was hard horrible mess and I ended up going home and washing it and flat ironing it myself. I was last client and she was trying to get out the shop. It was lovely after I did it myself.  The treatment last for me about 3 to 4 months. Then I started feeling the tangles and hard to blow out. Please let me know if you any other questions. I have used a ton of their products so I can give reviews on those as well. The bamboo blow out spray works wonders.

For maintenance I wash 1 or 2 times a week and use the express conditioner. I then either flatiron or do a curly set of some sort.


----------



## jerseyhaircare

leona2025 said:


> What did the reviews say? I had my stylist do it twice just so I can observe, but I'm really not afraid of doing things to my own hair. Ive always done my own bkts and relaxers. So I think I can do it myself. I love the treatment.
> 
> I have really bad tangly hair. Even when relaxed. It has been like that my entire life. Even when I was a natural as a kid. The treatment has eliminated all my tangling.  Washing is a breeze. I'm a year into my transition this month!  I was having a ton of issues with breakage at the line of demarcation. The treatment helped with that, but I was wearing my hair straight 90% of the time. It takes me about 20 minutes to do a full blow out now and maybe 20 minutes to flat iron.SO my straightening time was cut in half.
> 
> After the second treatment I haven't been straightening. I was using far too much heat and didnt want to risk damaging my curl pattern by flat ironing weekly. I do use all DE products and I have seen a great change in my hair. My favorite is the Express Almond Butter Conditioner. OMG best thing I ever tried. I contacted DE to make sure, but all their products work well with this treatment and wont strip it out.
> 
> The first time my stylist did it she used the shampoo, dc , applied the treatment , blew it out, flat ironed. Then she washed it blew it again and flat ironed it. Like a BKT. The second time she didnt. It was hard horrible mess and I ended up going home and washing it and flat ironing it myself. I was last client and she was trying to get out the shop. It was lovely after I did it myself.  The treatment last for me about 3 to 4 months. Then I started feeling the tangles and hard to blow out. Please let me know if you any other questions. I have used a ton of their products so I can give reviews on those as well. The bamboo blow out spray works wonders.
> 
> For maintenance I wash 1 or 2 times a week and use the express conditioner. I then either flatiron or do a curly set of some sort.


I haven't read any bad reviews, just got the impression that you are better off having a professional place it. However, like you, I'm comfortable putting in my own relaxers, so wasn't sure if this was a suggestion or a must. Thank you for the feed back, I hope to have more manageable hair that's stronger and easier to style. If it works, my plan may be to relax every 6-8 months and use this in between. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Prettymetty

My last treatment was in April I think... It's probably time to do another Uncurly Keratin.


----------



## Napp

Still Loving the results of pure Brazilian clear. I am gonna get the salon kit and do some friends and family hair too for some side money.


----------



## Colocha

Prettymetty said:


> My last treatment was in April I think... It's probably time to do another Uncurly Keratin.


How do you feel about this treatment? I remember it was popular on Youtube for a bit and the kind of disappeared. It's permanent, right?


----------



## Prettymetty

Colocha said:


> How do you feel about this treatment? I remember it was popular on Youtube for a bit and the kind of disappeared. It's permanent, right?


I love it, but no it isn't permanent. It starts to fade after 8-12 weeks. I wish I was better at video editing, because I want to do a review.


----------



## Aggie

Napp said:


> Still Loving the results of pure Brazilian clear. *I am gonna get the salon kit and do some friends and family hair too for some side money*.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!! ((Snaps fangers))!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Still Loving the results of pure Brazilian clear. I am gonna get the salon kit and do some friends and family hair too for some side money.


Have you tried the original Pure Brazilian? I have resistant type 4 hair, so clear just isn't enough.

I gave less than an ounce of Uncurly Keratin, so I will by some Pure Brazilian next.


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Have you tried the original Pure Brazilian? I have resistant type 4 hair, so clear just isn't enough.
> 
> I gave less than an ounce of Uncurly Keratin, so I will by some Pure Brazilian next.



No I haven't. Tell me how it goes. I'm actually not bkting at the moment but there is a strong possibility that I might come back. I also like ok keratin. It's one of the best I've tried plus it's more affordable


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> No I haven't. Tell me how it goes. I'm actually not bkting at the moment but there is a strong possibility that I might come back. I also like ok keratin. It's one of the best I've tried plus it's more affordable


Ok thanks. I looked at OK before, but it seems hard to find unless you are a hair stylist. I'll check Amazon...

Eta I found it online for a very affordable price. I'm definitely trying the OK treatment. Yay!


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Ok thanks. I looked at OK before, but it seems hard to find unless you are a hair stylist. I'll check Amazon...
> 
> Eta I found it online for a very affordable price. I'm definitely trying the OK treatment. Yay!



Tell me if you you like it. If I go back to bkt I will use that formula


----------



## Prettymetty

I used OK Original Keratin for the first time tonight after clarifying with Vo5 Kiwi Lime shampoo. I got the 4 oz bottle, but I only needed 2 oz to coat my hair. The blow dry seemed bigger and more crinkly than normal, but once I went over it with the flat iron my hair looks sleek. I can't wait to see hot it behaves once I wash it out.

I plan to wash it Friday. I had a little bit of breakage during the detangling process, and I think it's because the clarifying poo stripped my hair too much.

I like OK better than Uncurly for 3 reasons: It smells nice, there were no offensive fumes and it was creamy and easy to apply. My hands don't feel chapped like when I apply the Uncurly. I think we have a winner!!


----------



## gforceroy

Please do an update after you do the first wash!  

I am debating which keratin I should use when I plan to go for it.



Prettymetty said:


> I used OK Original Keratin for the first time tonight after clarifying with Vo5 Kiwi Lime shampoo. I got the 4 oz bottle, but I only needed 2 oz to coat my hair. The blow dry seemed bigger and more crinkly than normal, but once I went over it with the flat iron my hair looks sleek. I can't wait to see hot it behaves once I wash it out.
> 
> I plan to wash it Friday. I had a little bit of breakage during the detangling process, and I think it's because the clarifying poo stripped my hair too much.
> 
> I like OK better than Uncurly for 3 reasons: It smells nice, there were no offensive fumes and it was creamy and easy to apply. My hands don't feel chapped like when I apply the Uncurly. I think we have a winner!!


----------



## Prettymetty

gforceroy said:


> Please do an update after you do the first wash!
> 
> I am debating which keratin I should use when I plan to go for it.


Will do. I'm washing it out tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty

@gforceroy I washed my hair tonight with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo and did an acv rinse. My hair was very soft and easy to detangle. My blow dry was faster than normal and my hair is very light and flowy. I still have all my texture, but it's a softer, more tangle free version.


----------



## larry3344

I did a Brazilian Kerstin treatment a week ago it has definitely upped the ante in terms of my coil definition. As for as hair softness and reducing tangles....it remains to be seen. So far I like it....its my texture but slightly improved.


----------



## Prettymetty

larry3344 said:


> I did a Brazilian Kerstin treatment a week ago it has definitely upped the ante in terms of my coil definition. As for as hair softness and reducing tangles....it remains to be seen. So far I like it....its my texture but slightly improved.


What brand did you use?


----------



## larry3344

Prettymetty said:


> What brand did you use?


Brazilian blowout.


----------



## Prettymetty

My roots are already feeling thickish. Now I know it's hot and humid, but I usually get a good 2-3 months from each treatment. Maybe I'm just having a growth spurt... Either way, it's time for another treatment. I have enough OK Original Keratin for one more treatment. I should really consider buying the big bottle next time. That way I can use it on my daughter's hair as well.


----------



## Evolving78

Prettymetty said:


> My roots are already feeling thickish. Now I know it's hot and humid, but I usually get a good 2-3 months from each treatment. Maybe I'm just having a growth spurt... Either way, it's time for another treatment. I have enough OK Original Keratin for one more treatment. I should really consider buying the big bottle next time. That way I can use it on my daughter's hair as well.


I was thinking of doing this for my daughter. I think it will help with her ends. She has fine curly hair, that knots easily. She likes straight hair, but she is wild. Maybe this can help some?


----------



## Prettymetty

shortdub78 said:


> I was thinking of doing this for my daughter. I think it will help with her ends. She has fine curly hair, that knots easily. She likes straight hair, but she is wild. Maybe this can help some?


Definitely. My daughter has fine, dry, low porosity 4b hair that tangles easily. I blow dry her hair occasionally and it helps with tangles and moisture retention. I think a bkt every few months would help even more. I might do hers tonight and put off mine until next week. I want her to look cute for school.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my second OK Keratin treatment. Prior to the treatment I prepood my hair and scalp with pureed aloe vera gel and coconut oil for 2 hours. I lathered once with Shimmer Lights toning shampoo and once with Giovanni 2chic Ultra Moist shampoo. I let my hair airdry under a tshirt for an hour or so. Then I started to apply the treatment with an applicator brush from root to tip. I combed it through for even distribution. I think I used too much product, because it took forever to blow dry. I ran the flatiron over each section 3-5 times on 450.

My scalp is tender from the heat of the blow dryer and the flat iron. Not to mention I still have small specks of aloe vera in my hair. Sigh. Hopefully next wash day I can finally get out all the aloe. I think I'll go back to using aloe juice. It's less messy.


----------



## larry3344

Bump


----------



## Prettymetty

Where yall at? I know I'm not the only one still using keratin treatments...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

A Dr. Axe article recommends Cezanne as truly formaldehyde free.

Has anyone used this? If so, what is your review? TIA!


----------



## larry3344

I have recently heard of Jean de peele, cysteine treatment (Amazon smoothing) and another poster had mentioned tanninoplasty.

I wonder why this treatment isn’t more accessible to black Women and why it is so dang pricey. I think it is a big game changer in respect to relaxers.

But I hate that not enough examples are shown on coarser hair. It’s always loose curls.

I have this site, they are shipped in Netherlands but shipped all around the world. They seem to sell obscure Brazilian keratin treatment products that are hard to find:

https://www.thekeratinstore.com/collections/brazilian-keratin-treatments


----------



## scoobygirl

Glad I found this thread. I got my first Brazilian Keratin treatment last week 
This is my BKT story. Prior to the BKT I was natural for 3 1/2 years, after relaxing for 20. My hair is naturally fine but it retained a lot of length with the relaxer until the last 2 years before I transitioned. 

Since being natural my hair struggled to retain length. I tried being a straight natural but I didn't like using so much heat, and it was a lot of work. I tried being a curly natural and I got a lot of tangles and split ends (due to my hair being fine). I was about to give up until I remembered the BKT option.

I found a stylist in the area that could do it and had great reviews. We had a consult first where he just did a wash and flat iron to understand my hair texture. He suggested some modifications of the application for me: less protein, and less heat, and less passes.

He applied the treatment after washing my hair, then blow dried and flat ironed it. Right away my hair looked healthier and fuller. Then he washed it again and styled it. While my hair was wet it looked relaxer straight and I was worried that I had killed my curl pattern. But he promised me the straightness would wear off. He did a light blow dry, and iron style and I left happy.

After the first week, I saw no reversion even in this super humid weather. Less tangles, and less shedding. I washed my hair and air dried this weekend for the first time since BKT. Some parts stayed very straight, and others parts were starting to wave up again. Most of my hair air dried "fluffy straight" like I did when I had a relaxer. I dont really plan to use heat again until the fall and then only for special occasions.

So far so good, but time will tell. If this works out it maybe something I do 2-3 a year. But we'll see.


----------



## Prettymetty

@scoobygirl what brand did he use on you?


----------



## scoobygirl

I'm not sure. I think it's called Acai Professional Brazilian Blowout Treatment


----------



## larry3344

scoobygirl said:


> I'm not sure. I think it's called Acai Professional Brazilian Blowout Treatment


I just came back from a salon that did the jean de perle treatment. I know what you mean about the straight hair. I am scared that when I wash it. It will stay straight.

We will see.


----------



## Prettymetty

I'm overdue for a keratin treatment. My hair is frizzy AF. I ordered Ok Keratin from Amazon. It's a 4oz bottle, so I should get 2 treatments.


----------



## MzSwift

I have enjoyed reading through this thread. Thank you ladies so much for sharing your experiences and product recommendations.  I’m planning to incorporate BKT or some other keratin smoother into my regi in order to stretch my relaxers for one year. I’ll be joining you ladies in this thread when I do.

Now, off to research the brands mentioned here.


----------



## free2bme

I completed my 2 year natural anniversary a few months ago. I've been taking my time researching researching Keratin treatments. My goal is to gently loosen my curl pattern to help with SSKs and to make blow drying easier. (FYI, I'm 4b with fine strands),

My two finalists are the Chi Enviro and Uncurly. Has anyone tried both and can give a comparison? I'm still about six months away from getting this. I'm also open to other brand suggesttions that are not on my radar.

Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty

I did an OK keratin treatment tonight. It took 3 hours, my scalp is sore and I still have some shed strands tangled at the roots. I dropped my blow dryer in the sink, my flat iron shut off mid way and it took a while to figure it out. I also dropped a few clips in the sink... it was a disaster. Hopefully my hair stays straight for a while. I'll never go longer than 3 months between treatments.


----------



## larry3344

I am disappointed with the jean perle. I was hoping to retain a curl pattern after I washed my hair. It turns out the hair remain straight at th end and my roots are puffy/wavy. Now I don’t want to have to maintain it by constantly apply heat. I want to give my body enough time to adjust to the msm and my iron intake to reduce the brittleness of my hair so I can goback to wearing my hair natural. I just want my coils to be slightly loosened. Any tips?


----------



## larry3344

Anyone can recommend keratin treatment that are curly hair friendly.


----------



## Prettymetty

larry3344 said:


> Anyone can recommend keratin treatment that are curly hair friendly.


Ok Keratin is great. Uncurly Keratin is better, but the fumes and the chapped hands are too much.


----------



## larry3344

Prettymetty said:


> Ok Keratin is great. Uncurly Keratin is better, but the fumes and the chapped hands are too much.


Is there formaldehyde, I want a formaldehyde free version


----------



## Prettymetty

larry3344 said:


> Is there formaldehyde, I want a formaldehyde free version


They have multiple versions. I would check the site


----------



## Prettymetty

free2bme said:


> I completed my 2 year natural anniversary a few months ago. I've been taking my time researching researching Keratin treatments. My goal is to gently loosen my curl pattern to help with SSKs and to make blow drying easier. (FYI, I'm 4b with fine strands),
> 
> My two finalists are the Chi Enviro and Uncurly. Has anyone tried both and can give a comparison? I'm still about six months away from getting this. I'm also open to other brand suggesttions that are not on my radar.
> 
> Thanks!


I've used Uncurly a few times with great results. Never tried Chi Enviro though...


----------



## Prettymetty

I did ok keratin last night. It only took 2 hours from start to finish. They shorted me on the treatment. First time around I got 2oz. Last night it was a little over 1oz (from a 4oz bottle). It ended up being just enough. The blowdry part takes so long. I might have to retouch my roots tonight


----------



## BonBon88

I really like Uncurly, I've been using it on and off for about 4 years (whenever I feel like I need it).  I've used it while natural and continue to use it on my relaxed hair.  I use Uncurly Plus because on my hair it lasts a good 5 to 6 months on my hair (I touch up the roots when stretching relaxers).  

The most notable difference is the time it takes to blow-dry my hair (I don't air-dry my hair).  Half the time I don't even flat iron it because the roots look so smooth and I don't mind a thick straight look without a curl at the ends.

The only other keratin treatment I used is the Organix (now OGX) 30 day keratin treatment several years ago the first time I went natural.  It worked well and lasted much longer than 30 days on my hair, but not as well as Uncurly (my hair was poofier).

I just ordered the 8 oz. bottle and will apply it once I get it next week.  Since I have so much of the Uncurly shampoo left I won't buy it anymore.  When it runs out I'm just going to use the old bottle of Mane and Tail in the back of my pantry since the site states you don't have to use any special shampoos for application and maintenance.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Has anyone ever done a keratin treatment that doesn't straighten their hair?

I want to wear my hair curly but it webs and detangling it causes me to lose a lot of hair.  If there was an easy option to loosen it by keratin I'd try it.

I think I have to apply heat to anyways for the treatment but is it necessary?


----------



## Napp

shawnyblazes said:


> Has anyone ever done a keratin treatment that doesn't straighten their hair?
> 
> I want to wear my hair curly but it webs and detangling it causes me to lose a lot of hair.  If there was an easy option to loosen it by keratin I'd try it.
> 
> I think I have to apply heat to anyways for the treatment but is it necessary?



Yes it is necessary since it's heat activated


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Yes it is necessary since it's heat activated



After the initial first time you use the keratin, do you have to maintain the hair with heat until the next time you do it again? @Napp
 Meaning, I'm looking to loosen my texture slightly.  I apply the keratin, use heat. and then wash my hair  however many days later.  I don't have to use heat again until its time to do the keratin again, right?


----------



## Kitamita

shawnyblazes said:


> Has anyone ever done a keratin treatment that doesn't straighten their hair?
> 
> I want to wear my hair curly but it webs and detangling it causes me to lose a lot of hair.  If there was an easy option to loosen it by keratin I'd try it.
> 
> I think I have to apply heat to anyways for the treatment but is it necessary?




 I haven't done it myself but Keratin Complex Blow Out version has a process to keep the curl. With the " Natural Curl finish" you skip the flat iron. You can see it here:


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

I've been trying to find out more about the Avlon Texture Release system. This one is supposed to give you options to keep your hair curly. I've found a few videos on youtube. It seems to be pretty well used in the UK but I haven't seen many people in the states talking about it.


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> After the initial first time you use the keratin, do you have to maintain the hair with heat until the next time you do it again? @Napp
> Meaning, I'm looking to loosen my texture slightly.  I apply the keratin, use heat. and then wash my hair  however many days later.  I don't have to use heat again until its time to do the keratin again, right?


Heat is only required during the treatment. You can wear it curly in between if you want.


----------



## nicki6

@BonBon88 or anyone else can answer if you like   

How long after a keratin treatment do you relax again?

Thanks in advance for responding


----------



## BonBon88

nicki6 said:


> @BonBon88 or anyone else can answer if you like
> 
> How long after a keratin treatment do you relax again?
> 
> Thanks in advance for responding



I do keratin treatments when I have a lot of new growth, roughly 3 months post relaxer.  Then I’ll usually wait at least another month or 2 before getting the relaxer, although none of this is on a set schedule.  For context I relax 2-4 times per year, depending on my goals and my overall hair health.


----------



## Napp

Ladies I think I have found a nice temporary treatment. I've been using Nutree Hair Botox and I'm in love. It gives me curl control but wears off in around 2-3 months with frequent washing. it's super easy to apply as well and less heat is needed as your hair doesn't have to be covered in product like a traditional bkt. It's a winner!


----------



## Bun Mistress

AngieB said:


> What about using ayuervedic powders with this treatment?  Is that possible or will it affect the keratin treatment?



I use powders in my routine and still keratin.  

Actually yesterday I did a neem and sage cowash then use QOD Gold Kertain treatment, blow dry flat iron then I did a henna over it.  Rinsed in the morning and flat ironed.
I have found that using henna with keratin makes the keratin more "permanent" my best guess is that the henna binds keratin irreversibly.  So if you are going to use henna you may want to consider this, I have done this many times over the years and then stopped grew out and then doe it again.  
I haven't had any ill effects I got to tail bone length doing this and braidouts.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

I’ve found an authorized Avlon distributor so I’m gonna try their Texture Release System soon. My beloved Elucence relaxer was discontinued. That was the best relaxer I’ve ever used.

I heard Influance relaxer is very similar to Elucence but I would hate to start using their system & they decide to discontinue theirs too. 

I’ve been natural for almost 4 years & I’m tired of the ssks, long wash days & detangling sessions. 

I hope this gives me the results I want. I just want a looser curl pattern that’s easier to detangle & straighten.


----------



## ManeStreet

I've been away for YEARS. 2 kids later I'm back. All of my faves have 1 by 1 disappeared off the market. I loved the Kenra treatment it was discontinued, I liked the Design Essentials treatment...it left. After that I was using Pravana. Now it's gone. It'll be a year in Sept. since my last Pravana treatment and I'm out. I do treatments about 2 or 3 times a year, I'll have a supply that lasts for a while then when I go to buy more that's when I find out they are discontinued. Or there's time when I stop doing treatments because I'm pregnant then products disappear disappear off the market. So I'm back trying to figure out what ya'll are using and liking these days.


----------



## keranikki

ManeStreet said:


> I've been away for YEARS. 2 kids later I'm back. All of my faves have 1 by 1 disappeared off the market. I loved the Kenra treatment it was discontinued, I liked the Design Essentials treatment...it left. After that I was using Pravana. Now it's gone. It'll be a year in Sept. since my last Pravana treatment and I'm out. I do treatments about 2 or 3 times a year, I'll have a supply that lasts for a while then when I go to buy more that's when I find out they are discontinued. Or there's time when I stop doing treatments because I'm pregnant then products disappear disappear off the market. So I'm back trying to figure out what ya'll are using and liking these days.



Welcome back!


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Ladies I think I have found a nice temporary treatment. I've been using Nutree Hair Botox and I'm in love. It gives me curl control but wears off in around 2-3 months with frequent washing. it's super easy to apply as well and less heat is needed as your hair doesn't have to be covered in product like a traditional bkt. It's a winner!


I’m getting this!!


----------



## imaginary

@Napp @Prettymetty Is Nutree a professionals only product? Or can anyone order it?


----------



## Britt

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I’ve found an authorized Avlon distributor so I’m gonna try their Texture Release System soon. My beloved Elucence relaxer was discontinued. That was the best relaxer I’ve ever used.
> 
> I heard Influance relaxer is very similar to Elucence but I would hate to start using their system & they decide to discontinue theirs too.
> 
> I’ve been natural for almost 4 years & I’m tired of the *ssks, long wash days & detangling sessions. *
> 
> I hope this gives me the results I want. I just want a looser curl pattern that’s easier to detangle & straighten.





ManeStreet said:


> I've been away for YEARS. 2 kids later I'm back. All of my faves have 1 by 1 disappeared off the market. I loved the Kenra treatment it was discontinued, I liked the Design Essentials treatment...it left. After that I was using Pravana. Now it's gone. It'll be a year in Sept. since my last Pravana treatment and I'm out. I do treatments about 2 or 3 times a year, I'll have a supply that lasts for a while then when I go to buy more that's when I find out they are discontinued. Or there's time when I stop doing treatments because I'm pregnant then products disappear disappear off the market. So I'm back trying to figure out what ya'll are using and liking these days.




I feel the same way as you both. 
I now have a little one and simply don't have the time or interest to devote to twist outs and detangling. I'm.this.close to getting a relaxer and I strongly don't want to do that again. My stylist doesn't do keratin.  I want to be able to go treat myself to frequent wash n sets at the dominicans or simply wash my hair and detangle with ease at home and blow dry it.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

imaginary said:


> @Napp @Prettymetty Is Nutree a professionals only product? Or can anyone order it?



I’ve seen it on Amazon. They also have their own website where you can order. 

https://nutreecosmetics.com/collect.../brazilian-hair-botox-expert-8-8-oz-250-grams

I put it in my cart & on the first page of checking out it doesn't ask for any license info.


----------



## Prettymetty

I


imaginary said:


> @Napp @Prettymetty Is Nutree a professionals only product? Or can anyone order it?


 think anyone can order it. I have it in my cart right now


----------



## imaginary

@VinDieselsWifey @Prettymetty Thanks ladies. I see it on amazon for little cheaper so I'll give it a few more months thought before deciding between the OK keratin and the nutree (or something else entirely).

Your reviews are all helpful by the way, thanks.


----------



## Britt

I'm strongly considering this. Been thinking about it for a while. I know a stylist that does it and she requires a consultation so she can determine which one is best for my hair.  Ughhhh.... I feel so conflicted.


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> I'm strongly considering this. Been thinking about it for a while. I know a stylist that does it and she requires a consultation so she can determine which one is best for my hair.  Ughhhh.... I feel so conflicted.



It's not permanent so maybe it's worth a try.  I know how it is to have a new little one and not enough time for haircare.  If it'll make your life easier, I think it's worth it!  Especially because it's only temporary.  If nothing else, maybe it'll make it easier to throw your hair up in a bun.


----------



## Babysaffy

Britt said:


> I feel the same way as you both.
> I now have a little one and simply don't have the time or interest to devote to twist outs and detangling. I'm.this.close to getting a relaxer and I strongly don't want to do that again. My stylist doesn't do keratin.  I want to be able to go treat myself to frequent wash n sets at the dominicans or simply wash my hair and detangle with ease at home and blow dry it.


Same!! With me I have little ones, a big one and a demanding job- I've been fully natural now for almost two years transitioned for two years before that and I'm sick of throwing my thick natural hair into a ponytail or bun every darn day with only a curly side bang to show off my texture. It isn't my best look. I've always had fairly long hair and I used to wear it down a lot when I was relaxed so I haven't quite felt myself all these years. 
My hair is too thick and wash and go doesn't work. I don't have time to play or experiment with my hair plus I workout and sweat almost every other day. 

This all sounds so negative but these treatments sound like a great way to achieve the ease of styling I have been looking for and I'm glad I've ventured into the hair forums again. Will do my research and keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## ManeStreet

Napp said:


> Ladies I think I have found a nice temporary treatment. I've been using Nutree Hair Botox and I'm in love. It gives me curl control but wears off in around 2-3 months with frequent washing. it's super easy to apply as well and less heat is needed as your hair doesn't have to be covered in product like a traditional bkt. It's a winner!



@Napp with the curl control does it help mostly with smoothing and frizz or does it loosen the curl pattern too? If so by how much?


----------



## Napp

ManeStreet said:


> @Napp with the curl control does it help mostly with smoothing and frizz or does it loosen the curl pattern too? If so by how much?



It can do both. I mainly use it for control letting it sit for 40 mins, rinse, blow dry. And flat iron.  I noticed the more product you leave it in the more it can loosen the curl pattern. I actually apply it like a traditional treatment on my edges to loosen them and keep them even more tamed.

Still very happy with this treatment. I do it every 2 months.


----------



## icsonia22

I think that the thing to be wary of when it comes to keratin treatments is the amount of passes at such a high temperature. I had a huge setback because I followed the instructions on the box that said use 5-7 passes on each section at 400 degrees. I naively thought that there was something in the treatment that was protecting my hair from heat damage. Although I was trying to heat train my hair at the time, the cuticle was weakened by excessive heat and eventually broke off at the line of demarcation despite hard protein treatments. Looking back on it, I would have used no more than 2 passes per section and only have done the treatment 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> It's not permanent so maybe it's worth a try.  I know how it is to have a new little one and not enough time for haircare.  If it'll make your life easier, I think it's worth it!  Especially because it's only temporary.  If nothing else, maybe it'll make it easier to throw your hair up in a bun.


Thanks my dear 
I feel the exact way.
Truthfully, what I'm afraid of is getting bad heat damage and then being stuck with fully giving up natural styles. It's sorta like I'm preparing my mind for a light relaxer.
I so love the idea of doing a bun, raking a comb through easily, not feeling anxious about washing and then twisting for another 45 minutes. Having to retwist mid week. I'm still thinking about it


----------



## Britt

Another thing I wonder with the keratin treatment, is deep conditioner able to penetrate still? I remember when I did the Design Essentials one a few years ago when I was transitioning, when I would wash my hair I could feel a coating on it.  I'm wondering if I would have to use a keratin shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## ManeStreet

Napp said:


> It can do both. I mainly use it for control letting it sit for 40 mins, rinse, blow dry. And flat iron.  I noticed the more product you leave it in the more it can loosen the curl pattern. I actually apply it like a traditional treatment on my edges to loosen them and keep them even more tamed.
> 
> Still very happy with this treatment. I do it every 2 months.


 I like that the application process looks a lot less time consuming. How does it compare to the traditional keratins that you used to do? Is it as strong? any fumes etc? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Napp

ManeStreet said:


> I like that the application process looks a lot less time consuming. How does it compare to the traditional keratins that you used to do? Is it as strong? any fumes etc? Thanks for all the info.


I would say it gives similar results...maybe a little weaker but definitely noticeable imo. Biggest difference is that this wears off much quicker. It smells a bit like a keratin but with the processing cap on you dont smell it and barley anything when heat tools are involved. I tried applying the nutree like a keratin with no rinsing and it was like a regular keratin ( tears, fumes etc)

Tips for any one intrested

Dont rinse out all the product after letting it sit.

Once you have applied several times, dont flat iron the ends more than 1-2 times so they bounce back.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Napp said:


> I would say it gives similar results...maybe a little weaker but definitely noticeable imo. Biggest difference is that this wears off much quicker. It smells a bit like a keratin but with the processing cap on you dont smell it and barley anything when heat tools are involved. I tried applying the nutree like a keratin with no rinsing and it was like a regular keratin ( tears, fumes etc)
> 
> Tips for any one intrested
> 
> Dont rinse out all the product after letting it sit.
> 
> *Once you have applied several times, dont flat iron the ends more than 1-2 times so they bounce back.*




I really think I'm going to order this today.  My hair gets neglected largely because I just don't have time.

I do want to keep curl on my ends for my braid-outs, so I will definitely be following your advice above @Napp.  Thank you for bringing this product to us.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

So I was on the fence between the Nutree and the Uncurly.  I think I'm going to start with the Nutree and see what results I get after several uses.  If it gives me the manageability/flexibility that I need, I'll just rock with that every few months/as needed.

Very excited!  Once it arrives in the mail, I'll do the treatment then schedule an appointment for a really good trim to close out 2019/start 2020 with fresh ends.   I'll update once I've applied the treatment with my thoughts.

ETA, I used the code NUTREE15 at checkout and received 15% off.  Got everything for $38.25.


----------



## imaginary

So I bought and tried the bottox (thanks for the code).

I was gonna try applying it like a bkt but it was already super late and I knew now was not the time to be experimenting like that. So I left it in for a little over 45mins and then rinsed it (my hair felt super soft). I tried to leave in a good amount but I'm not sure honestly, I added a touch back to the sections at the front and back just in case (like a finger touch amount really). Then I went ahead and blowdried and flatironed it, which was easier than expected. I didn't want straight hair, just slightly looser curls so I sprayed my (rapidly expanding because of the ridiculous humidity) hair with FRW and put in my leave-in and went to bed. 

Hair is still soft and not as puffy as it would've normally been in this weather, so I'm going to watch it for the next month and see how I feel about maybe treating it like a proper bkt next time or if I'll continue using it as a DC.

Thanks for the recs guys.


----------



## imaginary

Did a cowash and blowdry today. My hair was definitely much easier to deal with. Not like miles and miles better, it still got tangled during the week but the blowdry process went by much much faster and my hair still feels smooth.


----------



## Napp

I haven't had a chance to do a treatment for a while and my hair texture is much tighter. when its wet its much more behaved except the very root but when 100% dry it all looks like I've never put anything in my hair. i have an inch of roots that are poofy and don't curl at all unless i use a heavy gel like ecostyler/wetline. I don't have much breakage though so that's good.  I'm going to watch and see how long i can go in between until finally get the chance to put it back in regularly.


----------



## Prettymetty

I need to go ahead and buy that Nutree hair Botox. My treatments have worn out and the reversion is impossible. It’s humid and raining daily in Houston, so I’m looking pretty bummy unless I wear a wig. I have no curl pattern 4bc, so I just look frizzy and unkept when I wear my hair out unstraightened.


----------



## imaginary

My treatment has also worn off. It last for maybe a touch over 3 weeks. This weekend I'm going to apply it similar to a regular keratin (blowdry and flat iron it into the hair then wash again) to see how I really feel about it and whether I just need to switch over to proper keratin.


----------



## Napp

I'm buying the big jar of nutree this weekend. It was best went I did it every 1-2 months. Life was easier with the nutree in my hair. I am going to apply it like traditional keratin too. I dont have time for games with my hair anymore.


----------



## imaginary

imaginary said:


> My treatment has also worn off. It last for maybe a touch over 3 weeks. This weekend I'm going to apply it similar to a regular keratin (blowdry and flat iron it into the hair then wash again) to see how I really feel about it and whether I just need to switch over to proper keratin.



Ok so i did this. Of course it didn't even attempt to stand up to the humidity so my hair is frizz city. I did at least use it as an opportunity to trim. I was going to rinse it out but I had to go out so I'll either rinse today or be lazy and wait till next weekend.
View media item 130395


----------



## Prettymetty

The Ion Keratin treatment was easy to apply and had no fumes. I only wore gloves for the application not the blow dry. Even the clarifying shampoo was wonderful. The comb glided through my hair during the naked blow dry. I’ll wash it Thursday and see how it feels then...


----------



## Napp

imaginary said:


> Ok so i did this. Of course it didn't even attempt to stand up to the humidity so my hair is frizz city. I did at least use it as an opportunity to trim. I was going to rinse it out but I had to go out so I'll either rinse today or be lazy and wait till next weekend.
> View media item 130395



Did you use enough product?


----------



## imaginary

Napp said:


> Did you use enough product?



I think so. My strands were all covered but not enough to be oversaturated. And my hair is still smooth so i know it helped, but I live in the tropics and our humidity is next level so.


----------



## Prettymetty

I just did my first wash. My hair feels really sleek and smooth. Kinks are slightly looser too. I’m deep conditioning now with keracare humecto. I love the way it smells. One of my coworkers in college was a hairstylist and put me on Humecto in 2001


----------



## Prettymetty

Here’s my review of Ion keratin: It has a light scent, no fumes. It’s watery, but easy to apply. My hands were slightly chapped, but that was the only side effect. My softness was revealed instantly. After the first wash the softness just intensified. The true test was that I partied on the patio for about 3 hours with no frizz. I’m sold. My hair isn’t the sleekest, but for me to not have any reversion on a patio in Houston is Priceless. I may go get a bigger bottle and the supporting shampoo. 

Pic from last night


----------



## imaginary

Finally got around to rinsing the treatment in my first shampoo. The wash process was pretty easy and my hair took only 2 hours to dry which may be due to the Rx or to the fact that I didn't use much in the way of a leave-in. I think I will progress to an actual keratin treatment. I'll see how the price comes down for black friday.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did another Ion treatment last week. Today I bought the shampoo and conditioner to maintain my sleekness. I’ll shampoo either tonight or in the morning

Eta this is definitely the best and least expensive keratin treatment. The big bottle of keratin smoothing treatment was $20 and the maintenance shampoo and conditioner were $20 together. #winning 6 treatments for $40!


----------



## imaginary

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 453763 I did another Ion treatment last week. Today I bought the shampoo and conditioner to maintain my sleekness. I’ll shampoo either tonight or in the morning
> 
> Eta this is definitely the best and least expensive keratin treatment. The big bottle of keratin smoothing treatment was $20 and the maintenance shampoo and conditioner were $20 together. #winning 6 treatments for $40!



Would you rank it higher than the OK keratin? Is it stronger and does it last longer?


----------



## Prettymetty

imaginary said:


> Would you rank it higher than the OK keratin? Is it stronger and does it last longer?


Yes it is way easier to apply. No fumes or chapped hands. With the maintenance products it should last 3 months, but I’m prepared to do it monthly just incase it doesn’t


----------



## Prettymetty

Ok Keratin worked better the first time I used it. The next 2 times I used a different flat iron and I just discovered that it only goes to 410 degrees. That’s why none of my keratin treatments were sealing properly. I had to go back to my old faithful babyliss pro. It should be smooth sailing from here. Pardon the pun


----------



## Prettymetty

I did another keratin treatment last night. Ion brand. I shampood twice with Ion Keratin shampoo. Air dried for a couple hours then applied the treatment all over my detangled hair and two strand twisted it (last night.) This morning my hair was still damp so I blew it out. Then I straightened it on 430 with 5 passes per section. I may hit it a few more times tomorrow just to make sure it takes. 
This was my first time applying it this way. On damp hair and letting it air dry... I’ll let y’all know how it goes after my first wash . This was definitely the easiest application.


----------



## dancinstallion

Prettymetty said:


> I did another keratin treatment last night. Ion brand. I shampood twice with Ion Keratin shampoo. Air dried for a couple hours then applied the treatment all over my detangled hair and two strand twisted it (last night.) This morning my hair was still damp so I blew it out. Then I straightened it on 430 with 5 passes per section. I may hit it a few more times tomorrow just to make sure it takes.
> This was my first time applying it this way. On damp hair and letting it air dry... I’ll let y’all know how it goes after my first wash . This was definitely the easiest application.



 How long are your treatments lasting?


----------



## dancinstallion

Napp said:


> I'm buying the big jar of nutree this weekend. It was best went I did it every 1-2 months. Life was easier with the nutree in my hair. I am going to apply it like traditional keratin too. I dont have time for games with my hair anymore.



@Napp which nutree product is that?


----------



## Prettymetty

dancinstallion said:


> How long are your treatments lasting?


On average 2-3 months


----------



## Prettymetty

dancinstallion said:


> How long are your treatments lasting?


2-3 months and my natural texture is fine 4b


----------



## imaginary

Nutree released an Amazonliss Tanino treatment. Still waiting to see or hear more reviews though.


----------



## Prettymetty

I got a bottle of hair Botox as a gift recently (prismax.) I’ll use it for my bday in 3 weeks. 

I used the L’Oréal 8 second wonder water and it made my hair feel incredible. This is my hair no product I blow dried and straightened after this pic was taken. It’s so soft and sleek. I’ll keep the wonder water in my wash day regimen for now.


----------



## ManeStreet

@Napp I started using the nutree hair botox and I really like it. Thanks for your recommendation. It doesn't make it bone straight. And I'm happy about that. It's still curly but the nutree hair botox makes it super shiny, resistant to humidity, healthier and a lot easier to do. Detangling is a breeze. I decided to cut off several inches now I'm BSL with a blunt cut and I'm loving it. I just wanted something new. I don't have the time, energy or motivation that I once had for doing my hair so the hair botox has been perfect.

I may try the Tanino once they get it back in stock and report back.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m rocking some box braids but I plan on doing that prismax hair Botox soon.


----------



## sharifeh

Anyone ever try kashmir hair Botox ?


----------



## sharifeh

I’m transitioning from relaxer- do you guys recommend trying Botox or keratin? I’m trying to loosen up and soften new growth to reduce breakage


----------



## Prettymetty

My hair Botox (prismax) is a game changer. No fumes, no chapped hands, no need to ventilate, application is easy and the hair has shine!


----------



## sharifeh

Prettymetty said:


> My hair Botox (prismax) is a game changer. No fumes, no chapped hands, no need to ventilate, application is easy and the hair has shine!



do you find that it loosens texture or does it just reduce frizz?


----------



## Prettymetty

sharifeh said:


> do you find that it loosens texture or does it just reduce frizz?


It makes my blow dry sleeker and adds shine. Once I wash my texture is in tact


----------



## waff

Great thread ladies. I am debating between uncurly, keratin complex, and cocochoco. I am not sure which one to go with. I don't mind formaldehydes since It's not repetitive exposure, I am just looking for a medium smoothing results.


----------



## Colocha

So I bought Goldwell Kerasilk off Ebay and did some testing. I collected a bunch of shed hair to use as test strands. Disclaimer: I did not make sure these strands were organized root to end because that's a whole lot. I just tied a bunch together so it's not a true representation of a test section of  my hair. But it's close enough. I also lost strands throughout the process but the bunch stayed mostly intact.

1) Hair before washing


2) Freshly shampooed hair


3) Hair blow-dried with no product


4) Hair with product


5) Hair blow-dried with product


6) Hair flat ironed with product. 6 passes at 450


7) Product washed out with sulfate-free shampoo


8) Hair washed three times with sulfate shampoo to simulate stripping. It bunched up by this time so you can't really see individual strands anymore.


Overall I'm good with these results and excited to do my whole head over the weekend.


----------



## Theresamonet

I love a keratin treatment.  

But my hair never reverts back.


----------



## waff

Colocha said:


> So I bought Goldwell Kerasilk off Ebay and did some testing. I collected a bunch of shed hair to use as test strands. Disclaimer: I did not make sure these strands were organized root to end because that's a whole lot. I just tied a bunch together so it's not a true representation of a test section of  my hair. But it's close enough. I also lost strands throughout the process but the bunch stayed mostly intact.
> 
> 1) Hair before washing
> View attachment 464145
> 
> 2) Freshly shampooed hair
> View attachment 464147
> 
> 3) Hair blow-dried with no product
> View attachment 464149
> 
> 4) Hair with product
> View attachment 464151
> 
> 5) Hair blow-dried with product
> View attachment 464153
> 
> 6) Hair flat ironed with product. 6 passes at 450
> View attachment 464155
> 
> 7) Product washed out with sulfate-free shampoo
> View attachment 464157View attachment 464159
> 
> 8) Hair washed three times with sulfate shampoo to simulate stripping. It bunched up by this time so you can't really see individual strands anymore.
> View attachment 464161
> 
> Overall I'm good with these results and excited to do my whole head over the weekend.


Nice results! I bought some as well, and I am planning to apply it within the next few weeks. Please let us anytime you have more updates 

Which strength do you have? There is Intense and medium versions. I got intense for both the shape and smooth.

I would be careful with the 6 passes though, I don't think it's necessary tbh and it's too much risk for damage. I don't do more than 3 passes and it seems to work just fine with other bkt.


----------



## Colocha

waff said:


> Nice results! I bought some as well, and I am planning to apply it within the next few weeks. Please let us anytime you have more updates
> 
> Which strength do you have? There is Intense and medium versions. I got intense for both the shape and smooth.
> 
> I would be careful with the 6 passes though, I don't think it's necessary tbh and it's too much risk for damage. I don't do more than 3 passes and it seems to work just fine with other bkt.


Thank you! 

I just did the treatment today. I bought both in Intense. 

I would say my hair is 3b now. I always forget to take pictures. I'll try to remember next wash. The results are similar to when I did Avlon Texture Release but more uniform. I'll have to see if this lasts longer. 

One small issue: my scalp itched while I had the treatment sitting the requisite 15 minutes. Avlon did the same but on a smaller scale. After blow drying that went away though.

Overall I'm very satisfied. I wanted something that would allow me to wet bun easily and this is doing that for me. I don't have time like I used to and keratin lets me keep it simple with the ability to switch it up and be cute when I'm ready.

 Also @Theresamonet have you tried Olaplex 3? When I did Texture Release I didn't love the results so I used Olaplex Step 3 and it reverted my curls to a level I was more comfortable with.


----------



## waff

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just did the treatment today. I bought both in Intense.
> 
> I would say my hair is 3b now. I always forget to take pictures. I'll try to remember next wash. The results are similar to when I did Avlon Texture Release but more uniform. I'll have to see if this lasts longer.
> 
> One small issue: my scalp itched while I had the treatment sitting the requisite 15 minutes. Avlon did the same but on a smaller scale. After blow drying that went away though.
> 
> Overall I'm very satisfied. I wanted something that would allow me to wet bun easily and this is doing that for me. I don't have time like I used to and keratin lets me keep it simple with the ability to switch it up and be cute when I'm ready.
> 
> Also @Theresamonet have you tried Olaplex 3? When I did Texture Release I didn't love the results so I used Olaplex Step 3 and it reverted my curls to a level I was more comfortable with.


That sounds great! Keep us posted on how it goes and if you notice any cons down the road.

Yeah, that's why I like Keratin treatments too, they make my life simpler. I can do a braid out or a bun, and with little product and drying time I can style and go in 10 mins. 

I will try the Kerasilk soon, and I will let y'all know my results. Could you share the ebay seller you purchased yours from? 

Btw I have tried Olaplex #1 and #2 and #3, and they all work amazingly. They keep the texture and make the hair retain moisture longer.


----------



## Colocha

waff said:


> That sounds great! Keep us posted on how it goes and if you notice any cons down the road.
> 
> Yeah, that's why I like Keratin treatments too, they make my life simpler. I can do a braid out or a bun, and with little product and drying time I can style and go in 10 mins.
> 
> I will try the Kerasilk soon, and I will let y'all know my results. Could you share the ebay seller you purchased yours from?
> 
> Btw I have tried Olaplex #1 and #2 and #3, and they all work amazingly. They keep the texture and make the hair retain moisture longer.


Will do! Please share your results. 

I used this ebay seller: reallusione14.

Olaplex is honestly the best. It always saves my hair when I do something dumb to it.


----------



## waff

Colocha said:


> Will do! Please share your results.
> 
> I used this ebay seller: reallusione14.
> 
> Olaplex is honestly the best. It always saves my hair when I do something dumb to it.


Thank you for sharing Yes it is. I had a setback a while ago, and I did an overnight olaplex #3, the results were amazing, my hair bounced back immediately. I did the same experiment with #2 and the results were also phenomenal.


----------



## Theresamonet

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just did the treatment today. I bought both in Intense.
> 
> I would say my hair is 3b now. I always forget to take pictures. I'll try to remember next wash. The results are similar to when I did Avlon Texture Release but more uniform. I'll have to see if this lasts longer.
> 
> One small issue: my scalp itched while I had the treatment sitting the requisite 15 minutes. Avlon did the same but on a smaller scale. After blow drying that went away though.
> 
> Overall I'm very satisfied. I wanted something that would allow me to wet bun easily and this is doing that for me. I don't have time like I used to and keratin lets me keep it simple with the ability to switch it up and be cute when I'm ready.
> 
> Also @Theresamonet have you tried Olaplex 3? When I did Texture Release I didn't love the results so I used Olaplex Step 3 and it reverted my curls to a level I was more comfortable with.



It’s been years since I last BKT’d. Olaplex was not around then. It’s great that there is an option for some reversion now, but I had to BC twice, so I’m done with BKT. But it was great until my hair started to grow out. I had to commit to BKTs like they were relaxers, and that wasn’t what was promised.


----------



## waff

I did the Goldwell keratin treatment today, and I washed it off after 1-2 hours later. I think I like the results so far. My texture is still there, but it's smooth frizz free and easy to detangle. Basically everything I would want from a keratin treatment. Let's see how it wears off after few months.

I want to see how my hair will frizz after working out, usually my natural hair puffs right up when I sweat off a good cardio session.

The great thing that I LOVED about this treatment is the lack of smocks and horrible chemical smell from the formaldehyde. Other keratin treatments left me with tears and I had to wear a mask in a ventilated room. This time around the smokes were very tame and they did not make my eyes water or anything. However the solution can be a bit irritating to the scalp, so I will be more careful about that next time.

Over all so far it's looking good.


----------



## waff

I worked out multiple times since I had the treatment and no puffiness! I wear a headband on my edges, and when I remove the headband everything is smooth. I am very happy with the results. My routine has been simplified again and I don't have to spend hours doing my hair each wash day.

I don't really heat style my hair and I like to do Keratin treatment for the manageability and the frizz reduction. It doesn't change the texture but it smooths the cuticle to remove most of the frizz.

One thing I made sure to do when applying the treatment is to go over the ends only once or twice with the flat iron, and I slide the flat iron very fast. The roots I passed the iron 3 no more than 4 times. I would never do the 7-10 slides some professionals suggest and I truly beleive that would cause extreme heat damage. I think it's unnecessary.


----------



## Colocha

A small update: I got tired of the extent to which my curls were loosened so I stripped my hair twice with a sulphate shampoo and left in Olaplex 3 for about 20 minutes. My hair is now tightened up to like 4a/3c, which I'm very happy with. I did LCO and put a tiny bit of gel on the frizzy parts and let it dry into a wash and go. I wear my hair in a satin-lined scrub cap 90% of the time because hospital and COVID but it feels nice to know it's cute underneath. It's 80% dry now, I may braid it up when it' at 90-100%.


----------



## Newhottie

I just did a BKT after over a year. I did the others in salon and this one at home using INOAR I speak about the experience in the thread I have pix but they aren’t loading.

My hair always reverts. I think it’s paying attention to the heat usage when they blow you out and flat iron. Doing some reconstructive treatments before and after. Olaplex also a yes.


----------



## Colocha

I finally remembered to take some pictures! Afterward I wound up throwing on the scrub cap and putting my hair in a braid when I got home from work. This is what my hair looked like before I headed out. I wish I had somewhere to go that wasn't the hospital so I could wear my hair out. It's honestly exactly where I want it. I could do a banging wash and go right now, or flat iron to absolute sleekness. But COVID.


----------



## Colocha

Newhottie said:


> I just did a BKT after over a year. I did the others in salon and this one at home using INOAR I speak about the experience in the thread I have pix but they aren’t loading.
> 
> My hair always reverts. I think it’s paying attention to the heat usage when they blow you out and flat iron. Doing some reconstructive treatments before and after. Olaplex also a yes.


I got my pics to upload with the 'Attach files' function. I've noticed I can only upload from my computer as well. I had issues uploading from my phone.


----------



## Newhottie

Colocha said:


> I got my pics to upload with the 'Attach files' function. I've noticed I can only upload from my computer as well. I had issues uploading from my phone.



Ah that’s a thought. Thank you. Will try that and see.


----------



## Colocha

This is the current state/health/length of my hair. Had it pressed professionally and trimmed on Thursday. I'm happy with it.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Colocha said:


> This is the current state/health/length of my hair. Had it pressed professionally and trimmed on Thursday. I'm happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 465837


Are you still enjoying your results? Your hair looks amazing.


----------



## Colocha

lindseyerinc said:


> Are you still enjoying your results? Your hair looks amazing.


Thank you!

I am still enjoying the results but they've mostly worn off by now. I'm going to get one professionally done mid January.


----------



## lindseyerinc

I got the Prismax hair botox and trying to convince a friend to order the Goldwell for me from CosmoProf if not I'll try the Uncurly.


----------



## Colocha

lindseyerinc said:


> I got the Prismax hair botox and trying to convince a friend to order the Goldwell for me from CosmoProf if not I'll try the Uncurly.


One thing about the Goldwell though is I don't think it reverts. Mine reverted somewhat but definitely not back to my original texture. Compared to the Avlon Texture Release this is definitely more permanent.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Colocha said:


> One thing about the Goldwell though is I don't think it reverts. Mine reverted somewhat but definitely not back to my original texture. Compared to the Avlon Texture Release this is definitely more permanent.


My friend bought it for me so I’ll be doing the Goldwell over the weekend. How many passes did you end up doing?


----------



## Colocha

lindseyerinc said:


> My friend bought it for me so I’ll be doing the Goldwell over the weekend. How many passes did you end up doing?


I did the higher end of the recommended number of passes in the instructions, I don't remember how many it was. I also did more passes on the roots than the rest of the hair (not exceeding the recommended number of passes).

I hope you enjoy the results!


----------



## Colocha

I posted in the Random Thoughts Threat but these are the wash and go results with the keratin treatment that my stylist did:



The curls are uniform all throughout my head. This wash and go took literally an hour to do with 2 products. I will be dropping coin at this woman's door every 4-6 months because I'm not going back to my old life.


----------



## lindseyerinc

I’m transitioning back to natural. Unfortunately, my hair never reverted after my Goldwell treatment. I knew this was a possibility and I’m glad I did it myself instead of a salon because I’d hate to think how damaged my hair would’ve been at the suggested heat and pass amount. I have about 4 months of new growth and doing olaplex faithfully.


----------



## dancinstallion

Colocha said:


> I posted in the Random Thoughts Threat but these are the wash and go results with the keratin treatment that my stylist did:
> 
> View attachment 469007View attachment 469009
> 
> The curls are uniform all throughout my head. This wash and go took literally an hour to do with 2 products. I will be dropping coin at this woman's door every 4-6 months because I'm not going back to my old life.



What two products did you use? 

Your hair is cute.


----------



## Colocha

dancinstallion said:


> What two products did you use?
> 
> Your hair is cute.


Thanks! It was Kinky Curly Knot today and Wetline gel.


----------



## aminata

Quick question, I took the plunge, without research.
I did do this in 2012 or 2013 without much notice.
The salon, place and time was different.
 Did anyone wait more than 72 hours to wash hair?  
my hair still looks good and it’s almost a week old. 
thanks


----------



## Colocha

Quick Question!

Does anybody know where I might be able to find a salon in Toronto that does natural hair and keratin treatments? I've seen Amani Hair Studio, Kinks hair Studio and Analysis in Hair. It probably would be a stretch to find someone who uses the same brand I currently use, but it's AlfaParf.


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally got one professionally done! I’m in love with the results. The fumes and product touching my scalp was rough, but here I am. 1 month later. My texture loosened slightly. I think I’ll get this twice a year. Price was $270 before tip

My Dominican stylist did an amazing job. Blunt cut too. I’ll try to find a pic


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m 3 months post keratin treatment. My roots are kinda puffy, but the rest of the strand is still frizz free. I’m able to wash/cowash at home as needed now with minimal effort.

I may get another treatment before the holidays. Either November or December. I’ll make sure she only does the roots so that my coils are uniform


----------



## abioni

Anyone used Cezanne? How was the result? How long did it last?


----------



## Napp

Anyone still BKTing? I stopped but I think I may return in the summer....

Actually NVM. I don't think I'll be returning to bkts


----------



## Prettymetty

Hey y’all. Just stopping by to see if anyone had any damage or breakage from their keratin treatment. I’ve only had 1 (in July) and I’m noticing a really thin, broken crown. Some pieces are an inch long. Others are a few inches. It really feels thin and helpless.

I’ll grow it out with wigs and braids. Once every quarter I’ll get my ends trimmed. I loved the results, but not the damage. I’ll be getting hair botox from now on. Botox is quicker and less expensive. Win win


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> Hey y’all. Just stopping by to see if anyone had any damage or breakage from their keratin treatment. I’ve only had 1 (in July) and I’m noticing a really thin, broken crown. Some pieces are an inch long. Others are a few inches. It really feels thin and helpless.
> 
> I’ll grow it out with wigs and braids. Once every quarter I’ll get my ends trimmed. I loved the results, but not the damage. I’ll be getting hair botox from now on. Botox is quicker and less expensive. Win win


For some reason the keratin treatments led to a thinning of my hair in the middle. I never found out why that was. Everything else grew fine but the middle. My hair also broke off with the Botox but it was an all over breakage. My hair stayed the same length for a year (SL) after only doing one botox and never doing another. I used the Richee brand of Botox which broke my hair off. The Botox that let me keep my length was the Nutree brand. I retained my growth with that one but it made my curls a bit saggy after a while. I could not rake and go with my hair. It had to be shingled or a Denman brush had to be used to define my curl pattern. After going back and seeing my hair break off over time, (I keep meticulous hair progress pictures) I have decided to ditch the chemicals for good and just stick with my natural texture and wear wigs. If I want curly hair I have a wig for that lol If I want straight hair I have a wig for that too. LOL


----------



## Colocha

My hair is damaged, too! It's about the extent that I expected. I have some breakage/thinning maybe 2-3 inches up from my ends. I've had 3/4 keratin treatments at home in the Bahamas. Recently moved to Toronto and have one scheduled in February. I honestly don't think I would stop doing them unless my hair broke worse than it currently is. I get a trim every time I get a new keratin treatment and my hair either retains a bit or stays the same length. If the stylist here disagrees with me in Feb or has to cut more than I expect I'll let you all know.


----------



## Napp

Colocha said:


> My hair is damaged, too! It's about the extent that I expected. I have some breakage/thinning maybe 2-3 inches up from my ends. I've had 3/4 keratin treatments at home in the Bahamas. Recently moved to Toronto and have one scheduled in February. I honestly don't think I would stop doing them unless my hair broke worse than it currently is. I get a trim every time I get a new keratin treatment and my hair either retains a bit or stays the same length. If the stylist here disagrees with me in Feb or has to cut more than I expect I'll let you all know.


Is having length a part of your goals?  I personally couldn't retain length with keratin in my hair but everyone's mileage will vary. Going back to my natural texture has been an adjustment but I love the curl memory my natural hair has.


----------



## Colocha

Napp said:


> Is having length a part of your goals?  I personally couldn't retain length with keratin in my hair but everyone's mileage will vary. Going back to my natural texture has been an adjustment but I love the curl memory my natural hair has.


Length used to be the main goal for me, but I've changed priorities. I'm more than happy with MBL hair. APL would be fine, too. 

I like my hair styled a certain way and I'm willing to compromise other things for that now. When length was my main goal I always wore my hair up and away (I'm not big on wigs) and I hate the way I look that way. On top of that styling was an hours-long to days-long affair. If I had to stop using keratin (for health reasons or something) I'd probably cut all my hair off and rock a TWA.


----------



## DVAntDany

Are there any treatments that give very temporary effects like the Beautiful Textures Manageability System? I haven’t used that in years and can’t remember how I felt about it.  I want something for my mom.


----------



## Colocha

It turns out I was wrong about my hair. I only needed a dusting, less than an inch off all around. Hair still going strong. Receipts attached.

Edit: Receipts won’t attach. Will attach later if I can.


----------



## Colocha

Colocha said:


> It turns out I was wrong about my hair. I only needed a dusting, less than an inch off all around. Hair still going strong. Receipts attached.
> 
> Edit: Receipts won’t attach. Will attach later if I can.


----------



## Napp

Colocha said:


> View attachment 479057


Your hair looks so good @Colocha ! Did you just get a fresh keratin treatment?

I cannot lie there last few wash days have me re thinking my stance on keratin. I don't like the way my hair has been looking as of late...


----------



## Colocha

Napp said:


> Your hair looks so good @Colocha ! Did you just get a fresh keratin treatment?
> 
> I cannot lie there last few wash days have me re thinking my stance on keratin. I don't like the way my hair has been looking as of late...


Thanks @Napp! I did, yesterday. I went to a new stylist since I moved. She just touched up the roots.


----------



## Napp

Colocha said:


> Thanks @Napp! I did, yesterday. I went to a new stylist since I moved. She just touched up the roots.


I'm glad you didn't get a stylist who does it every time from root to tip! What formula did she use?


----------



## Colocha

Napp said:


> I'm glad you didn't get a stylist who does it every time from root to tip! What formula did she use?


Absolutely! That was important to me. She used Liquid Keratin. My previous treatments were Alfa Parf.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m looking forward to my next hair botox treatment. Hopefully she can get me in Saturday


----------



## Napp

Let us know what brand she uses @Prettymetty. After i take these braids out i plan on doing something to soften my texture up a little bit. I've been looking at Brazilian Blowout Rewind which isn't a traditional smoothing treatment or botox but it helps tame the hair texture slightly.


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> For some reason the keratin treatments led to a thinning of my hair in the middle. I never found out why that was. Everything else grew fine but the middle. My hair also broke off with the Botox but it was an all over breakage. My hair stayed the same length for a year (SL) after only doing one botox and never doing another. I used the Richee brand of Botox which broke my hair off. The Botox that let me keep my length was the Nutree brand. I retained my growth with that one but it made my curls a bit saggy after a while. I could not rake and go with my hair. It had to be shingled or a Denman brush had to be used to define my curl pattern. After going back and seeing my hair break off over time, (I keep meticulous hair progress pictures) I have decided to ditch the chemicals for good and just stick with my natural texture and wear wigs. If I want curly hair I have a wig for that lol If I want straight hair I have a wig for that too. LOL


I'm wondering if the reason I had breakage was because of doing the treatments over several times over already treated hair. I wonder if I treat it like a relaxer and only touch up the roots of I will have better results.

I'm torn between doing a keratin/ botox or just getting more wigs


----------



## Kitamita

Hey Ladies, 

I wanted to ask if the Nutree Botox treatment strips the color from your hair. I am looking to get this done for summer to help my curls pop but have tried keratin which pulled my color.   Any experience with this treatment is appreciated.


----------



## Napp

Kitamita said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to ask if the Nutree Botox treatment strips the color from your hair. I am looking to get this done for summer to help my curls pop but have tried keratin which pulled my color.   Any experience with this treatment is appreciated.


I do know that they have a formula for chemically treated blonde hair which may be an option


----------



## Napp

After I take out these cornrows out I plan on wearing my hair for a little bit. I am going to try a few products out on my natural hair to see if I can get the look that I want without chemicals. If not I think I will go back to bkts but with a better game plan.

Quarterly trims
Bi monthly Olaplex #1 and #2
Weekly Olaplex #3
Deep condition 2x a week
Treat the roots only every 3 months
Little heat usage between treatments

I think that this routine will allow me to get the look and ease of keratin treated hair while maintaining the integrity of my strands.

Not sure if I want to do keratin treatment or a botox I'm still looking at my options. I have a few in mind.


----------



## Napp

@Colocha 

I was wondering how do you usually wear your hair with keratin treatments? I know you recently moved so you might be in a different environment now.

I am going to do a botox treatment tonight. I'm so excited


----------



## Kitamita

Napp said:


> @Colocha
> 
> I was wondering how do you usually wear your hair with keratin treatments? I know you recently moved so you might be in a different environment now.
> 
> I am going to do a botox treatment tonight. I'm so excited


I would love to hear about your experience with botox. I want to try it.


----------



## Napp

Kitamita said:


> I would love to hear about your experience with botox. I want to try it.


So far it was very easy to apply and no harsh smells or fumes. We will see what the texture looks like when I wash it out.


----------



## Napp

This is the hair Botox treatment I used. It is Fox Cosmeticos Botox Mask. I didn't get the accompanying shampoo because it was not available from the seller I used. I purchased my treatment from the keratin store website and it took a week to arrive directly from Brazil.

I shampooed twice with Portier Cacaozinha anti residue shampoo two times leaving on the lather for 10 minutes for the last shampoo before rinsing.
I did not have to use much treatment for my hair. I applied it to damp hair and used very little product. Maybe about 2 ounces. I let it sit for 10 minutes and then blow-dried it and flat ironed it at 410. I did 2 passes only. I applied it this way because I wanted a more aggressive straightening affect. There was smoke when blow-drying but no harsh smells of fumes. Nutree had a harsh smell and fumes that reminded me of a formaldehyde containing keratin treatment. I don't remember the Richee having a smell or fumes. The product was a little oily when flat ironing it in and that made my hair kind of flat.

After rinsing in the shower I cowashed with As I Am Coconut Cowash. My hair did not feel silky or smooth when I was done. It hung a little lower but my hair strand texture stayed pretty much the same. The same thing happened with Richee Botox but not with the Nutree. My hair felt silky with the Nutree. Here is what it looked like with just water in my hair.



I decided to put the same product combo I used on my natural hair and see how the newly Botoxed hair reacted. Here are pictures of it wet and dry. My curl pattern is loosened but my curls are not dilated like with the Nutree treatment if that makes sense. Some of my curls are S waves or have interrupted spirals. Not sure if I like this result.




This is a picture of my natural hair for reference


My natural hair looks better IMO. I slightly regret trying to loosen my curl but the first wash after a hair Botox is always the loosest. The curls will tighten as time goes on. With the Nutree Botox tried I've done something drastic after the first washing thinking my hair was too loose and I've damaged it. The Richee proved that with time, the curl pattern will come back. I hope that is the case with this FOX Botox. I will be only doing the roots after this treatment and try to keep up with the treatment for at least a year and see if I can retain length with a botox treatment in.

I ended up putting my hair in a bun out of frustration because the product combo I used flaked. I want to keep it in a bun for a while because I have been in my hair too much lately. Practically washing everyday. Will be doing an Olaplex stand alone treatment next wash and see how my hair fares and if the curls tighten then. Will keep this thread updated on anyone curious to try the Botox.


----------



## Napp

I shingled my hair with Image Intrakera Leave In and used Vavoom Forming gel. I then broke the cast which made my hair more fluffy.

After cast was broken. I love the volume I had from this gel though.


OK I wasnt feeling my results. I feel like my curls were too loose. I wanted to go from 4a to 3c but seem to have gone to more 3b/3c. This seems to have a strong effect on the hair and I wish I had applied it per the instructions and rinsed it out before blow drying and flat ironing. I ended up doing a stand alone Olaplex Treatment with No. 1 and 2. and left 2 on for about 30 minutes. There was a little more reversion but my curl pattern is still pretty loose. When I do a touch up I will leave it on just the roots and rinse it out before blowdrying and flat ironing.

After the Olaplex treatment I deep conditioned and styled my hair with Camille Rose coconut leave in and Original Wet Line Gel



I prefered these results better. My curls are a bit tighter as well. I loved it after I broke the cast



My curls look better now to me. I need to break the gel cast to make my hair look good now or else it looks very flat. As far as how my hair looks I feel satisfied but IDK if I can get the longevity of a wash and go as my natural hair. I'd be ok if I can get at least 4 days but I don't know how to preserve my curls. I usually sleep on my curls in a bonnet and call it a day.


----------



## Colocha

Napp said:


> @Colocha
> 
> I was wondering how do you usually wear your hair with keratin treatments? I know you recently moved so you might be in a different environment now.
> 
> I am going to do a botox treatment tonight. I'm so excited


Hey @Napp! I still wear my hair the same. I alternate between blow-dried and flat ironed straight and wet braid and curls.


----------



## Napp

Just another update. I shingled my hair again and my curl pattern continues to tighten. I have so much shrinkage it looks like I cut my hair.



My hair doesn't have the curl memory that my natural hair had though. I'm having issues preserving my curls for more than 2 days. Denman brush shortens styling time but I don't know how to preserve them. I'm a little frustrated. Would like to only wash 1-2 times a week. Preferably once a week.


----------



## Napp

Another update:
My hair continues to tighten in curl pattern. I used a new leave in and gel  combination and my hair shrunk like crazy. It is beginning to resemble my natural curl in some parts and I don't know how to feel about that. All of that effort just to have hair that looks like my natural hair with no curl memory lol



 So far this Botox hasn't given me quicker care or styling time. Shrinkage is pretty bad too. I still need to shingle or use a Denman brush to style my hair for the best result. It responds a little better to some products but not a significant difference. My hair is easily stretched out though which would be great if I wore my hair in straighter styles but not so much for a wash and go gal like myself. A part of me thinks I should just go back to natural but I don't think I can do another big chop unless it was cut in some type of style. IDK what to do at this point but hope my hair continues to shrink so If I decide to transition it will be easier. I will probably just BKT the edges and grow the rest out.


----------



## Napp

Just another update. My hair seems to have reverted as much as its going to and it is resembling my natural hair at this point. Maybe just a tad looser

Here is my natural hair with Jello Shot and UFD


And here is my hair last week using the same combo


They look pretty similar to me...

And I'm actually considering doing another treatment instead of going natural! Sigh, IDK what I want to do with my hair anymore. Sometimes I want to cut it all off but I just started to like the way my hair looks in a wash and go. 

I'm thinking of trying Brazilian blowout rewind which is considered an "anti aging" treatment. They say it loosens your curl pattern a little and I like that you don't need direct heat for it to work. A review for that will be coming up next!


----------



## Kitamita

Napp said:


> Just another update. My hair seems to have reverted as much as its going to and it is resembling my natural hair at this point. Maybe just a tad looser
> 
> Here is my natural hair with Jello Shot and UFD
> View attachment 480647
> 
> And here is my hair last week using the same combo
> View attachment 480649
> 
> They look pretty similar to me...
> 
> And I'm actually considering doing another treatment instead of going natural! Sigh, IDK what I want to do with my hair anymore. Sometimes I want to cut it all off but I just started to like the way my hair looks in a wash and go.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying Brazilian blowout rewind which is considered an "anti aging" treatment. They say it loosens your curl pattern a little and I like that you don't need direct heat for it to work. A review for that will be coming up next!


Thanks for sharing your reviews. I have been avidly watching your progress.  

You may not have been satisfied with your results but your hair looks great to me.


----------



## Napp

So the Brazilian Blowout Rewind was a bust. The only thing it did was make my hair smell really good. Otherwise it provided no benefit whatsoever. I’m glad I only bought a sample size.

Im undecided if I want to keep doing the Botox or now. A part of me thinks I should just transition back to natural since the line of demarcation is pretty much non existent. I would like to have more curl memory as well. But a part of me just loves the looser curl the Botox gives.

I’m going to give it a few more months before I decide if I do it again. So far I finally like the length I have with my wash and go and I don’t want to jeprodize my length any more than I have.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m due for a botox treatment. They are so pricey though. It was $210 in March


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I’m due for a botox treatment. They are so pricey though. It was $210 in March


Why don't you do them yourself?


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> Why don't you do them yourself?


I’m not sure if I was using an inferior product, but my results were nothing like at the salon. When I told her which botox I used she agreed. She uses Brazilian products like you.

So far, what has been the best diy botox treatment for you?


----------



## Napp

Prettymetty said:


> I’m not sure if I was using an inferior product, but my results were nothing like at the salon. When I told her which botox I used she agreed. She uses Brazilian products like you.
> 
> So far, what has been the best diy botox treatment for you?


So far I like the results of the Nutree Botox the most. If I do another Botox, I’ll use that brand. It lasted the longest and gave me the curl patten I liked.


----------



## Prettymetty

Napp said:


> So far I like the results of the Nutree Botox the most. If I do another Botox, I’ll use that brand. It lasted the longest and gave me the curl patten I liked.


That was number one on my list. Thank you


----------



## Napp

I've decided to continue botoxing my hair. I will be using Nutree botox, blowdried in and 1 pass at 400 degrees. I don't know when I'll do it though. 

I'm currently wearing crochet braids. I might wear crochet braids for a while just to give myself a break.  When I botox depends on if my edges dont fall out due to the braids. If my edges stay on I will probably crochet my hair until October. If they fall out, I will botox sometime in July.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Napp said:


> I've decided to continue botoxing my hair. I will be using Nutree botox, blowdried in and 1 pass at 400 degrees. I don't know when I'll do it though.
> 
> I'm currently wearing crochet braids. I might wear crochet braids for a while just to give myself a break.  When I botox depends on if my edges dont fall out due to the braids. If my edges stay on I will probably crochet my hair until October. If they fall out, I will botox sometime in July.


I keep seeing mentions of crochet braids snatching edges!!


----------



## Napp

AtlantaJJ said:


> I keep seeing mentions of crochet braids snatching edges!!


They have snatched my edges in the past but then again I neglected my real hair when I had them too.


----------



## Theresamonet

Theresamonet said:


> It’s been years since I last BKT’d. Olaplex was not around then. It’s great that there is an option for some reversion now, but I had to BC twice, so I’m done with BKT. But it was great until my hair started to grow out. I had to commit to BKTs like they were relaxers, and that wasn’t what was promised.



Okay… I know what I said. But I’m strongly considering doing another smoothing treatment. My biggest gripe was that the two I did in the past never fully reverted. Well, I’m not sure I care about that anymore. It’s either keratin or a relaxer, and we KNOW a relaxer won’t revert. I don’t recall any other negative aspects (I honestly don’t remember, and didn’t keep good records of my experiences).

I’m trying to decide between these treatments:

1. Avlon Texture Release - This is the one I want to try the most. It seems like the healthiest, and I trust Avlon with making products with type 4 hair in mind. I like that you can use a heat protectant, which is included in the kit. And that it doesn’t require 1000 passes with the flat iron. But it seems like the availability of the products are unreliable. I’m so tired of loving stuff and then it disappears. 

2. Softliss Chocolate - Used it before and got good results. Hair didn’t fully revert. It’s been around for a long time, and is easy to purchase. Priced well. I don’t like that you have to rinse after flat ironing. All that heat and you can only keep it for 60 mins.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> Okay… I know what I said. But I’m strongly considering doing another smoothing treatment. My biggest gripe was that the two I did in the past never fully reverted. Well, I’m not sure I care about that anymore. It’s either keratin or a relaxer, and we KNOW a relaxer won’t revert. I don’t recall any other negative aspects (I honestly don’t remember, and didn’t keep good records of my experiences).
> 
> I’m trying to decide between these treatments:
> 
> 1. Avlon Texture Release - This is the one I want to try the most. It seems like the healthiest, and I trust Avlon with making products with type 4 hair in mind. I like that you can use a heat protectant, which is included in the kit. And that it doesn’t require 1000 passes with the flat iron. But it seems like the availability of the products are unreliable. I’m so tired of loving stuff and then it disappears.
> 
> 2. Softliss Chocolate - Used it before and got good results. Hair didn’t fully revert. It’s been around for a long time, and is easy to purchase. Priced well. I don’t like that you have to rinse after flat ironing. All that heat and you can only keep it for 60 mins.


Have you looked into hair Botox?


----------



## Theresamonet

Napp said:


> Have you looked into hair Botox?



I have… I don’t see hair Botox making much difference on any of the type 4 reviewers I’ve watched. It seems good for types 2-3.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> I have… I don’t see hair Botox making much difference on any of the type 4 reviewers I’ve watched. It seems good for types 2-3.


The Nutree Botox loosened my curl quite a bit but the key is not to fully rinse out the product. I got the best results when I blow dry and flat iron the product in. It made my 4a hair into 3b/3c texture and I was just doing the roots every few months to keep up with it


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Keratin Complex has a new line called KCTexture that leaves your hair curly and requires no heat. 

This is the description:
What It Is​KCTEXTURE is a unique curly keratin treatment designed to enhance and define curly, kinky and coily hair types while restoring essential moisture to the hair.                                        
What It Does​•Powered by a proprietary blend of Signature Keratin, oils, butters and amino acids
• Super-hydrating treatment that nourishes and protects every curl
• Requires no heat and preserves all curl patterns
• Adds softness and shine
• Zero downtime
• Delivers stronger, healthier hair
• Cumulative results
• Results last up to 3 months
• Unique natural styling techniques to enhance all curl patterns
• Clients go home with KCTEXTURE Intense Hydrating Masque, the essential aftercare to maintain the longevity and effectiveness of the treatment.

It's a salon product so I don't know how hard it is to get without a license.


----------



## Napp

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Keratin Complex has a new line called KCTexture that leaves your hair curly and requires no heat.
> 
> This is the description:
> What It Is​KCTEXTURE is a unique curly keratin treatment designed to enhance and define curly, kinky and coily hair types while restoring essential moisture to the hair.
> What It Does​•Powered by a proprietary blend of Signature Keratin, oils, butters and amino acids
> • Super-hydrating treatment that nourishes and protects every curl
> • Requires no heat and preserves all curl patterns
> • Adds softness and shine
> • Zero downtime
> • Delivers stronger, healthier hair
> • Cumulative results
> • Results last up to 3 months
> • Unique natural styling techniques to enhance all curl patterns
> • Clients go home with KCTEXTURE Intense Hydrating Masque, the essential aftercare to maintain the longevity and effectiveness of the treatment.
> 
> It's a salon product so I don't know how hard it is to get without a license.



I can get my hands on this. I’m off to do more research


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m a Botox head now. No more keratin for me. The chapped hands and fumes were just too much. I loved the results though


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> I’m a Botox head now. No more keratin for me. The chapped hands and fumes were just too much. I loved the results though



Do you get significant curl loosening/elongation? Which Botox do you use?


----------



## Prettymetty

Theresamonet said:


> Do you get significant curl loosening/elongation? Which Botox do you use?


No noticeable loosening, but when I tell you there is zero reversion or frizz for at least a week. No product has ever done that before. I live in Houston where it’s super hot and humid.


----------



## Theresamonet

Prettymetty said:


> No noticeable loosening, but when I tell you there is zero reversion or frizz for at least a week. No product has ever done that before. I live in Houston where it’s super hot and humid.



Interesting! Which brand gave you those results?


----------



## Napp

OK I took out my crochet braids because I washed them and my roots got all matted. Also some of my edges went AWOL lol. I may revisit crochet braids but get loose hair vs pre braided/twisted hair.

I botoxed my hair out of frustration. I was disappointed with how my hair looked after taking out my braids. I dont know if it was just the short length or the texture. I decided to loosen the curl to see if I like my hair better looser when short.

I used Nutree Bottoxx Expert. I washed my hair 3 times and towel dried. Then I applied the product lightly, blowdried and flat ironed with two passes at 400 degrees. I did only one pass on my looser areas. I also tried to pass a few times at the root since I have new growth.

Here are pictures:

Here is my hair wet with product right before putting in the botox. You can really see how much my hair reverted from my last treatment.


Here is my result wet with no product right after the treatment



Here is my hair wet with product. As you can see the application loosened my curl alot. My roots have more texture than my ends though.



Here is my hair after drying with mousse. My hair went from a 3c/4a texture to a solid 3c texture. 


Here is my hair mostly dry before with mousse for reference


So far I like the way my hair looks but I actually want it to be just a little looser. I will do the whole strand one more time before I just start touching up the roots. Here are some things I learned about using the Nutree botox:

The more product left on the strands before blow drying and flat ironing the looser the results
No more than 2 passes of the flat iron at 400 is needed for results.
Use gloves when applying!
The hair does not have to be flat ironed pin straight to get results.


I'm thinking of doing the roots every 2-4 months. I wish I used Nutree first instead of the Fox Cosmeticos brand. I will probably use the fox cosmeticos brand as a deep conditioner and use Nutree botox to loosen my curl from now on.


----------



## Napp

I decided I am going to try KCtexture after this Botox wears off a little bit. I would like a heat free option.


----------



## Theresamonet

Napp said:


> OK I took out my crochet braids because I washed them and my roots got all matted. Also some of my edges went AWOL lol. I may revisit crochet braids but get loose hair vs pre braided/twisted hair.
> 
> I botoxed my hair out of frustration. I was disappointed with how my hair looked after taking out my braids. I dont know if it was just the short length or the texture. I decided to loosen the curl to see if I like my hair better looser when short.
> 
> I used Nutree Bottoxx Expert. I washed my hair 3 times and towel dried. Then I applied the product lightly, blowdried and flat ironed with two passes at 400 degrees. I did only one pass on my looser areas. I also tried to pass a few times at the root since I have new growth.
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> Here is my hair wet with product right before putting in the botox. You can really see how much my hair reverted from my last treatment.
> View attachment 481261
> 
> Here is my result wet with no product right after the treatment
> 
> View attachment 481263
> 
> Here is my hair wet with product. As you can see the application loosened my curl alot. My roots have more texture than my ends though.
> 
> View attachment 481265
> 
> Here is my hair after drying with mousse. My hair went from a 3c/4a texture to a solid 3c texture.
> 
> View attachment 481267
> Here is my hair mostly dry before with mousse for reference
> View attachment 481269
> 
> So far I like the way my hair looks but I actually want it to be just a little looser. I will do the whole strand one more time before I just start touching up the roots. Here are some things I learned about using the Nutree botox:
> 
> The more product left on the strands before blow drying and flat ironing the looser the results
> No more than 2 passes of the flat iron at 400 is needed for results.
> Use gloves when applying!
> The hair does not have to be flat ironed pin straight to get results.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the roots every 2-4 months. I wish I used Nutree first instead of the Fox Cosmeticos brand. I will probably use the fox cosmeticos brand as a deep conditioner and use Nutree botox to loosen my curl from now on.



How long does it take to wear off for you? Are you expecting to have an obvious line of demarcation, to be able to do touch ups only?


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> How long does it take to wear off for you? Are you expecting to have an obvious line of demarcation, to be able to do touch ups only?


It took like like 3 months to revert fully. I also wash frequently. Idk about my results any more though. I feel like I am chasing a fantasy. A part of me wants to give up and just deal with my natural texture or just get a relaxer.


----------



## Theresamonet

Napp said:


> It took like like 3 months to revert fully. I also wash frequently. Idk about my results any more though. I feel like I am chasing a fantasy. A part of me wants to give up and just deal with my natural texture or just get a relaxer.



What are you still unhappy/struggling with?

I’m going to order some of the Nutree Botox tonight. I just to try to wear my hair straight for 2 weeks at a time without it reverting.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> What are you still unhappy/struggling with?
> 
> I’m going to order some of the Nutree Botox tonight. I just to try to wear my hair straight for 2 weeks at a time without it reverting.


Idk I think my hair looks ugly but that could be some internalized texturism I have.

it would be good if you would like to keep your hair straight. The Botox makes it very easy to blow dry and straighten.


----------



## Prettymetty

I’m so excited about my Botox tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty

Theresamonet said:


> Interesting! Which brand gave you those results?


I think it’s Felps. A Brazilian product.
I got a dc today that set for 25 minutes and had to be shampoos out. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Napp

So another update:

I washed my hair alot this week. Probably more than I ever had before. I was doing an intense series of of product and technique trials. My hair has reverted considerably.


Its not 100% back to my natural texture but is pretty close. The hair still acts like botoxed hair and is not as "snappy" like it was before. It is very easy to straighten. I've decided to just wait for a while before I try anything else and give my hair a break. Will probably try KCTexture next. If that doesn't give me results I want, I may just give up and go back to natural. 

If anyone is interested I'm giving away my botox treatments for free. Just pay shipping.


----------



## Kitamita

Napp said:


> So another update:
> 
> I washed my hair alot this week. Probably more than I ever had before. I was doing an intense series of of product and technique trials. My hair has reverted considerably.
> View attachment 481393
> 
> Its not 100% back to my natural texture but is pretty close. The hair still acts like botoxed hair and is not as "snappy" like it was before. It is very easy to straighten. I've decided to just wait for a while before I try anything else and give my hair a break. Will probably try KCTexture next. If that doesn't give me results I want, I may just give up and go back to natural.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'm giving away my botox treatments for free. Just pay shipping.


I'm interested


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm going to try this! I dont want to loosen my curls, just smooth the strands to see if I can get the back to stop webbing.



			https://keratincomplex.com/cms/images/downloads/1021_KCTEXTURE_QuickGuide.pdf


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I'm going to try this! I dont want to loosen my curls, just smooth the strands to see if I can get the back to stop webbing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://keratincomplex.com/cms/images/downloads/1021_KCTEXTURE_QuickGuide.pdf


 Patiently awaiting your review @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning.  @Napp  I’m rotating shift for the last two days and I’m all off. 

I used the keratin treatment like the directions said last Saturday

The only thing that stood out was my edges felt like it burned a little. After applying it and smoothing I kept it only for 30 minutes. Then sat under the dryer on cool for 5 minutes per the directions. Then rinsed and used the mask.

My hair looked slightly elongated with the mask.  I styled like normal and my hair looked like it normally does. It just felt stronger. As if I did a protein treatment. 

I’m going to wash my hair again today and I’ll keep an eye out on the back to see if it’s easier to smooth there.


----------



## DVAntDany

I call myself wanting to change my texture just a smidge, but I never do. I even bought Jana Cambier’s program for chemically treating hair. Crazy me is sitting with phone apps that voice translate to make sense of it all. Let’s just say Portuguese doesn’t translate so well.

Jana promotes using ammonium thioglycolate cream relaxers to reduce volume and frizz. I’ve watched several Brazilians do it and their hair is still very curly unlike traditional no lye/lye relaxers. She also talks about how to use Botox and not mess up the curl. This is why I bought it.

I found it interesting that she stresses using low pH shampoos with Botox. Since the Botox is an acid/glycolic based treatment, higher pH shampoos and stylers remove the "beautifying" result more quickly. She doesn't talk about Keratin treatments much because it seems as if they are banned or used way less because of the harmful effects. She emphasizes that Botox is a permanent chemical treatment even if it looks like one's hair reverts back. She also talks about how lifting the chemically induced tightly closed cuticle causes damage and to not use reconstructive treatments on the hair. She states that using Botox too often will cause the same issues as having very low porosity hair and moisture should be a focus. 

When I get a chance, I'm going to sit down and take notes. Then I'll post them on here. Jana self taught herself then became a cosmetologist.


----------



## Napp

If anyone is interested in trying the KCTexture pm me


----------



## DVAntDany

Here is a demo of KCTecture live at an expo
https://instagram.com/keratincomplex/live/17996127043502779?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Here is a demo of KCTecture live at an expo
> https://instagram.com/keratincomplex/live/17996127043502779?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Its interesting to see but I'm just not sold. I ended up returning my box and getting my money back. I miss the hair shows though. I might go to one next year.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Its interesting to see but I'm just not sold. I ended up returning my box and getting my money back. I miss the hair shows though. I might go to one next year.


Me either. She won’t say what the product does besides it’s a smoothing treatment but it’s not a smoothing treatment. She literally contradicted herself. I know the lady is marketing to stylist but all she talks about is the money that can be made. She say it allows stylist to double book and triple book while working less.

Basically it makes the stylists job easier. It’s practically no work in the service, the hair dries faster and it’s more manageability for the stylist. That is what the lady promoted.

Im not seeing how it is any different that using a Botox system and not  using heat. She said it lasts about 3 weeks and that is  about how long a heatless Botox will last also.


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> So another update:
> 
> I washed my hair alot this week. Probably more than I ever had before. I was doing an intense series of of product and technique trials. My hair has reverted considerably.
> View attachment 481393
> 
> Its not 100% back to my natural texture but is pretty close. The hair still acts like botoxed hair and is not as "snappy" like it was before. It is very easy to straighten. I've decided to just wait for a while before I try anything else and give my hair a break. Will probably try KCTexture next. If that doesn't give me results I want, I may just give up and go back to natural.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'm giving away my botox treatments for free. Just pay shipping.


Here is what my hair is looking like 2 months post



Still very curly but I don't think my hair will tighten up any more than it has. So far I do not notice a significant difference between the roots and ends. That may change once I grow some more hair. I think I'm done with the botox for now, I will reassess once I get to 6 months post. I thought about using the Fox Botox I initially used again. I like it better than the Nutree because it had no fumes. Still I think I need to go on a natural hair journey again and just be satisfied with the curl pattern I have.


----------



## Napp

I don’t want to go back to being fully natural so I’m looking for options. Once I get out of my wig phase I will wear my real hair out and alter the curl in some way. I’m thinking about amino acid treatments. This one caught my eye


----------



## Napp

I've decided to transition to using Arosci's Intensive Restructuring foam. I was looking at my old posts from almost 10 years ago and the results are what I'm looking for. I hope to get better results than years ago because i have professional quality tools now and am not scared of raising the amount of heat used on my hair. I plan on using it every 2-3 months in 2023. I think going too long between treatments in 2022 caused me some breakage.


----------



## Napp

It has been 6 months since my last treatment. Since I’ve been primarily wearing my hair in a bun I have not noticed any big texture demarcation but I do have areas that have broken up to the new growth. I finally have found a hair groove so I am going to stick with it. I don’t plan on chopping it off. I’m just going to continue to grow it out.


----------

